# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > General >  Eastenders - Current Episode Discussion - VIII

## Jojo

Link to old thread here

----------


## Chris_2k11

I have to agree with what Florijo said about the Nick/Dotty storyline. I can't take it seriously either, its all so like something you'd see in panto, laughable more than anything. I can't imagine a little girl of that age going on like that either.

----------


## Siobhan

I don't like her and I also think her acting is terrible...

----------


## Florijo

:Ninja:  When its bad EastEnders is appalling  :Ninja:  

I can't believe the producer/directors actually looked at that and thought "Hey thats great TV!"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I hate Nick. Not cos he's a baddie but because he is just so bloody awful. Badly acted panto. 

This was worse than the fairground episodes. Nick holding all those people hostage with a chair leg  :Lol:  Max, Phil etc standing around like muppets, unable to break down an old wooden door  :Lol:  

 :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

yeah it was awful haha.

they really should have thrown Bianca's jacket on the fire ;)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

:Lol:  

Some awful acting. Cafe exploding was entertaining though.  :Lol:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I agree, don't know what happened with their acting there and the fire actually looked highly unrealistic.
Hope the lovely Ginga Ninja is okay though  :Sad:

----------


## angel_eyes87

This was the most pathetic episode, the explosion at the end was the best, everything before that was boring/terrible. :Searchme:  

For God Sake he had a stick in his hand, why didn't someone attack him sooner, he was drugged up/drunken state. :Thumbsdown:  

What was going on with Abi's crying, was it like she forgot to act and decided to put her hand over her eyes, to pretend to cry. :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Perdita

Sat down especially to watch this episode - wish I had waited for the omnibus edition on Sunday and continued to watch Emmerdale. Agree with all the comments above ^^^^ dreadful acting from some of the cast and pathetic storyline/directing.

----------


## tammyy2j

Last night's episode was very unintentional funny  :Rotfl:  

Was Max not worried about his son Bradley at all after all he was in the cafe also  :Angry:  The hero of the day the Ginga Ninja  :Lol:  (god i love that name) hope he is ok 

I blame Dot and Nick for all this - she always knew he was bad

----------


## Siobhan

I quiet enjoyed it.. but was mad at Dot for still back up Nick even after all she was told by Dotty.... Will she never learn.. Explosion was good but I wish Lucy has been left inside, she is a proper little madam... 
Nick holding everyone off with a stick, would you have tackled him. .he is mental and could have whack you

----------


## parkerman

> Nick holding everyone off with a stick, would you have tackled him.


Where was Billy when he was needed?

----------


## Perdita

Hiding in the toilets?  :Lol:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Hiding in the toilets?


LOOOL Aww that is soo mean  :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## lizann

One of the worst ever episodes of EE - Nick is a terrible villian this time around and the cafe explosion was comical 

So who is this cute guy with Whitney?

----------


## Perdita

Now we know, he is still around, with less injuries than Bradley  :Wal2l:  FFS, scriptwriters, get it right, please, at least have Nick have a few more injuries than he had before he went into the cafe . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Kim (05-06-2009)

----------


## Chris_2k11

I missed it tonight I was asleep, maybe I was better off  :Lol:

----------


## Kim

Definitely Chris. I wasn't sure what to make of the ending. It seemed that Dot didn't believe Nick because she threw him out but then it looked as if she believed what he was saying about it all being Dotty's idea  :Searchme:  

Max really annoyed me tonight. He's stood by Lauren even though she tried to kill him and is having a go at Dot because she stood by her child who tried to kill her. It's not exactly the same I know but I thought that the way that he was taking it out on an elderly woman was horrible.

----------


## parkerman

Now that we know that Nick is alive I've just thought of a good idea for a story Eastenders could use in a couple of years time.

Nick could come back, say "Hello Ma" and be nice to Dot. She forgives him, but all the time he is plotting to kill her to get her money. 

I don't think this has been done before... :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

Sounds brilliant. Why don't you contact the EE production team with your idea for a storyline, they might sign you up as scriptwriter  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

Thanks for the idea, Perdy, but I'm too busy with other writing projects at the moment...if you know what I mean :Big Grin:

----------


## sindydoll

how did they all know that nick had escaped? they all knew before the forensics! i think dotty needs taking away she's scaring me

----------


## parkerman

Presumably because he wasn't inside when they went it.

----------


## Siobhan

> Presumably because he wasn't inside when they went it.


Exactly.. he went out the back door before the explosion.

----------


## Perdita

> Thanks for the idea, Perdy, but I'm too busy with other writing projects at the moment...if you know what I mean


I think I do  :Ninja:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

I hope Dot gets rid of Dotty, she looked really evil in the last scene  :Ninja: 

Max was really mean towards Dot, but Dot did feel really guilty when Heather came to see her.. 

Did Christian really do this for the money? what is with the plans? where they done before or after the fire? If after, is he planning to fix the cafe before Ian gets back?

----------


## di marco

> Did Christian really do this for the money? what is with the plans? where they done before or after the fire? If after, is he planning to fix the cafe before Ian gets back?


i think it must have been an accident cos i cant see christian risking peoples lives like that. i think hes gonna try and get it fixed before ian gets back so ian doesnt have to know/everything will be alright so ian wont be mad at him

----------


## JustJodi

*Christian does not seem to be like a person who would put peoples lives at risk ..I think he might have had those plans before ( if skinflint Ian would just loosen up and do something to that TIRED looking cafe) and now just brought them out when Lucy came in and saw them. That is just how i saw things, Ian would be tickled with a new cafe as long as it brought in tons of moola. But ticked off that he hadn't thought of it first..I can hardly see them rebuilding the cafe in a few weeks time before Ian and Jane get back, in fact  HAS ANY ONE  actually contacted Ian about the explosion ?? What ever happened to the PIG??? I must have missed that part ...*

*Nick is pure evil, and so is Dotty ( she is a scary looking little thing) Max was out of line when he was screaming at Dot. Have we seen the last of Nick ??? I sure hope so.*
*Another thing that bugged me, Nick walked out the FRONT DOOR, how come no one said any thing, I mean he had to stroll thru the square in order to get to public transportation??*

*Glad our Ginger Ninja is gonna be ok, but looks like we are stuck with the sad looking Syd..that little Noah is a cutie.*

*Ok Dawn has struck GOLD,, with that big stack of money from Phil,, yikes... wanna bet she will go out and splash it on clothes, and things for Summer and not use it to buy out Minty????*

----------


## Perdita

The pig was sold by Mo and the cash for it given to Ian to make up for what Stacey owed him.

----------


## Chris_2k11

So I think we can all agree that Nick's return was a failure

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (05-06-2009), tammyy2j (05-06-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

> So I think we can all agree that Nick's return was a failure


spot on

Dot should feel guilty she knew what Nick was like

----------


## JustJodi

*Dot was probably lonely at that time, and Dotty was a bonus,, so of course she was lulled feeling like Nick may have "changed"  I think it was always in the back of her head..yep Nick's return was a HUGE MISTAKE...why was he even allowed to walk out, does that mean he will be able to COME BACK at some point ??????* 
*Has any one heard if Dotty is going to GO ??? she is a horrible child.. she is really no better than Nick..*

----------


## lizann

How much more of Dotty?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Why does Bianca always have to go on like a raving lunatic? Surely she must realise by now it does her no favours

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It is beyond me how EE wins so many awards for crappy storylines.  Having John Altman back on board should have been the biggest viewing atraction since Dirty Den served divorce papers on Angie on Xmas day way back in the early days of EE but again it has turned into a joke.  I am disgusted with EE and saddened because Nick Cotton was my favourite cast member of all time and they have just made a mokery out of John Altman and June Brown.

----------


## matt1378

> It is beyond me how EE wins so many awards for crappy storylines.  Having John Altman back on board should have been the biggest viewing atraction since Dirty Den served divorce papers on Angie on Xmas day way back in the early days of EE but again it has turned into a joke.  I am disgusted with EE and saddened because Nick Cotton was my favourite cast member of all time and they have just made a mokery out of John Altman and June Brown.


I agree, very poor storyline they gave them really, when he first came back on the square it was really good, then gradually went downhill.

----------


## sindydoll

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> Presumably because he wasn't inside when they went it.
> 
> 
> Exactly.. he went out the back door before the explosion.


i thought he had gone in the toilet! and they wouldnt have known he was in the building because his body would of been burnt to cinders

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by parkerman
> ...


Bodies don't burn to cinders in that sort of fire. There would always be something left.

----------


## choc-a-bloc

I'm glad the Nick/Dotty stuff is over. Tuesday's episode was really disappointing, although the explosion itself was quite good.

Have enjoyed the rest of the week though!

----------


## JustJodi

*I think the story line is going to contiune cos Dotty is still with Dot,,,I think we can all tell that Dot does not trust Dotty, she left those pills out intentionally.. but Dotty went for the cookies/biscuits instead...*

----------


## tammyy2j

Jack/Ronnie  :Thumbsdown:  such a boring couple

----------


## Chris_2k11

Jack is boring altogether

----------


## *-Rooney-*

does any one get the felling that the guy who befreinded whitney has something to do with her mums return?

----------


## CrazyLea

Hm I didn't until now  :Stick Out Tongue: . 

She did keep looking at the door in the Vic and was rather jumpy. And there's obv something up.

----------


## Siobhan

> does any one get the felling that the guy who befreinded whitney has something to do with her mums return?


I did... maybe he was paving the way for her to go see whitney, check out what she is like

----------


## *-Rooney-*

cos when ever he was talking to whitney he always got on the topic of her mum, thats quite strange and then out of no where she turns up

----------


## Katy

> cos when ever he was talking to whitney he always got on the topic of her mum, thats quite strange and then out of no where she turns up


I hadnt thought of that but it does kind of make sense. 

Biancas face was a picture when Whit told her she had told her she could stay. 

Jack and Ronnie  :Thumbsdown:  should get on a plane to a faraway place and then we never have to see them again! the pair of them are hopeless and together they are even worse.

----------


## lizann

So Jack own's Tanya house  :Confused:

----------


## parkerman

Yes. He beat Max to it.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sorry but I just can't take Bianca seriously wearing that jacket  :EEK!:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (09-06-2009), Katy (10-06-2009)

----------


## parkerman

How on Earth can you make so much money selling a few dodgy DVDs on the streets for a fiver?  :Confused:

----------


## Siobhan

> How on Earth can you make so much money selling a few dodgy DVDs on the streets for a fiver?


Did you see the size of the bag?? even if there was 50 dvd, that still 250 quid.. so you can make a good bit of money

----------


## lizann

I think Tony or Tony's friends or family have paid Whitney's mother to get her to change her story or drop the charges maybe - any one else think this?

----------


## Katy

Im glad someone else has noticed the jacket, i love chavvy bianca, but seriously, that thing should be buried and never worn on television again.

----------


## JustJodi

> How on Earth can you make so much money selling a few dodgy DVDs on the streets for a fiver?


 

*here in Holland I have seen them sell 5 dvds for 10 euros,, these are newly released films ( yes they are as dodgy as they come and NO I did not purchase them,,,only because I didn't like the looks of the shifty eyed guy who was selling them in an obscure stall off the market )*

----------


## JustJodi

*Bianca is what Americans call TRAILER TRASH/ or WHITE TRASH.. I personally do not like her character, shes just too whiney and immature for some one who is in her late 30's?? early 40's ??? She is just a bit too much for me to take.*
*I think that Tony must have something to do with Debra showing up when she did..Whitney is such a pushover. I realize shes been pushed from pilar to post, but I always thought she was the MATURE one of the entire bunch,*

*The Massoods ????the mom is driving me nuts,, the web cam was just a bit much.* 

*So does every one think that Christian had something to do with the caff catching fire and blowing up... I just can not see it in his "make up" to be so 'orrible.*

*I am waiting for Max to have another go at his brother Jack for raising the rent on Tanya. Actually I want the story line between Jack and Ronnie to cease and detest, Its a dumb butt story line..... Poking holes in that condom was a MYTH waiting for the Myth Busters to BUST.( never mind )*

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> How on Earth can you make so much money selling a few dodgy DVDs on the streets for a fiver? 
> 
> 
> Did you see the size of the bag?? even if there was 50 dvd, that still 250 quid.. so you can make a good bit of money


So you're saying that 50 people in Albert Square bought DVDs?

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by parkerman
> ...


No.. but some of them could have bought 20 quids worth.. you never know.. People like that make lots of money on stole goods selling them cheap

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Im glad someone else has noticed the jacket, i love chavvy bianca, but seriously, that thing should be buried and never worn on television again.


Never mind the jacket. The whole outfit was hilarious. Leopard print, hot pink and a zebra leotard. Oh do not forget the over sized golden earrings,

----------


## tammyy2j

Oh Chelesa you naughty girl  :Nono:  

I'm guessing Ronnie is planning on taking Amy and doing a runner abroad  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## LostVoodoo

i must say i normally don't like Eastenders' attempts at comedy, they normally seem a bit laboured next to Corrie, but i thought tonight's episode was hilarious! love the Masoods.

----------


## sindydoll

> Originally Posted by sindydoll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Siobhan
> ...


 i know there would be something left but what im trying to say is that they ddint have enough time to sift through the rubble to fine bones  before deciding he has done a runner

----------


## Siobhan

> i must say i normally don't like Eastenders' attempts at comedy, they normally seem a bit laboured next to Corrie, but i thought tonight's episode was hilarious! love the Masoods.


Masoods are one of the best families in EE at the moment..

----------


## sindydoll

> Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> 
> 
> i must say i normally don't like Eastenders' attempts at comedy, they normally seem a bit laboured next to Corrie, but i thought tonight's episode was hilarious! love the Masoods.
> 
> 
> Masoods are one of the best families in EE at the moment..


i love the masood family  :Cheer:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Oh Chelesa you naughty girl  
> 
> I'm guessing Ronnie is planning on taking Amy and doing a runner abroad


I think she wants Roxy and Amy out of the way to work her "magic"on Jack. He gets distracted when they are around.

I like the Masoods as well. 
I don't think that Amira is that beautiful though. The other girl has a prettier face.

----------


## sindydoll

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> Oh Chelesa you naughty girl  
> 
> I'm guessing Ronnie is planning on taking Amy and doing a runner abroad 
> 
> 
> I think she wants Roxy and Amy out of the way to work her "magic"on Jack. He gets distracted when they are around.
> ...


 the other girl has a pretty face and i think she is going to tranform...a bit like jane did on neighbours  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder what Whitney's mother gave her  :Ponder:  

Chelesa is a shallow airhead idiot  :Angry:

----------


## tammyy2j

Stacey looked like a hooker after a rough night  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> Stacey looked like a hooker after a rough night


She looked like she was on something.. she didn't seem to register max at all

----------


## tammyy2j

Why the hell didnt Jean take Stacey to the doctors?  :Confused:  Surely she knows what the symptons are and that she needs help  :Angry:  

Again more of annoying Chelesa  :Thumbsdown:  

Denise was hilarious drunk  :Lol:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Stacey and Jean it broke my heart. They are portrayed by such good actresses. :Clap:

----------


## Siobhan

> Stacey and Jean it broke my heart. They are portrayed by such good actresses.


100% agree... I was crying.. such brilliant acting from both of them..  :Clap:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Originally Posted by Dutchgirl
> 
> 
> Stacey and Jean it broke my heart. They are portrayed by such good actresses.
> 
> 
> 100% agree... I was crying.. such brilliant acting from both of them..


I was crying to. Especially when Jean broke down at the kitchen sink. It was so moving. I hope they will play together for a long time. They have so much chemistry.

----------


## Siobhan

That was the saddest part when she broke down in the kitchen.. Lacey Turner played a great part too.. and the bit with them on the park bench was so emotional

----------


## Joanne

On a lighter note, does anyone really dance the way they do in R n R? Denise and Christian last night - were they for real? It always happens, as soon as someone hits the dance floor, or even has a quick boogie at the bar, they turn into complete idiots!

----------


## Siobhan

> On a lighter note, does anyone really dance the way they do in R n R? Denise and Christian last night - were they for real? It always happens, as soon as someone hits the dance floor, or even has a quick boogie at the bar, they turn into complete idiots!


Yep it does happen... sees it all the time

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Why the hell didnt Jean take Stacey to the doctors?  Surely she knows what the symptons are and that she needs help


she did at the end, but i think Jean knows from experience that you can't bundle her off to the doctor straightaway because it'll freak her out.

----------


## parkerman

Why would you play strip poker in the middle of a pub????????????????? :Confused:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Why would you play strip poker in the middle of a pub?????????????????


If you're an exhibitionist it would be fun. But oherwise :Searchme:

----------


## Perdita

Can't see this happen in a real family type pub like The Vic but in soapland, everything is possible  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> Why would you play strip poker in the middle of a pub?????????????????


It was after hours.. only those were there

----------


## tammyy2j

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> Why the hell didnt Jean take Stacey to the doctors?  Surely she knows what the symptons are and that she needs help  
> 
> 
> she did at the end, but i think Jean knows from experience that you can't bundle her off to the doctor straightaway because it'll freak her out.


I dont think she went to any doctor with her.

Is that it? Is Chelesa gone for good? (fingers crossed she is)  :Cheer:

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> Why would you play strip poker in the middle of a pub?????????????????
> 
> 
> It was after hours.. only those were there


No it wasn't. There were plenty of people there. Watch the omnibus edition.

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by parkerman
> ...



I thought it was just those 4, gary and dawn... sure I read somewhere it was after hours.. mmm beat me why they would do that in full view

----------


## Perdita

You can see some people in the background of this picture from DS @)

----------

Siobhan (19-06-2009)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Felt so sorry for Stacey last night  :Sad:  

I liked the scene with Jean and Denise.

----------


## Bryan

i can't believe how they as good as cut out the gay kiss, too scared they'll upset the pc brigade! no sooner had their lips met, it cut to the credits! bbc are chickens.

----------

CrazyLea (20-06-2009)

----------


## parkerman

I really don't think you can accuse the BBC of chickening out. It was just a dramatic moment to end the episode. We'll have to see what happens.

Anyway, a gay kiss is hardly likely to upset people who are usually called politically correct. It's more likely to upset the Daily Mail brigade, the very opposite of the "PC Brigade".

----------


## LostVoodoo

there will be some sort of complaint about the gay kiss, there always is. but no complaints about the fact that they were playing strip poker and that we pretty much saw Ronnie and Jack at it and semi-naked in the Vic before 8pm!

----------

CrazyLea (20-06-2009), Siobhan (22-06-2009)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I really don't think you can accuse the BBC of chickening out. It was just a dramatic moment to end the episode. We'll have to see what happens.
> 
> Anyway, a gay kiss is hardly likely to upset people who are usually called politically correct. It's more likely to upset the Daily Mail brigade, the very opposite of the "PC Brigade".


And on Monday they wont mention it . As usual they will continue some other plot I assume. That is what happens. 

Loved the Jean Denise scene.

----------


## parkerman

From our own Eastenders spoilers:

"Monday 22 June

Tag it!!

----------

Dutchgirl (22-06-2009)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> From our own Eastenders spoilers:
> 
> "Monday 22 June


Ah well that is a first then.

----------


## Siobhan

> From our own Eastenders spoilers:
> 
> "Monday 22 June
> 
>   Spoiler:    Christian confides in Amira that he's pulled a new man.  "


Naught naught Parkerman... please add tags..

----------


## parkerman

Ooops. Sorry, Siobhan.  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## JustJodi

*I am just curious did BBC/EE  get flooded with complaints about the kiss between Chris and Syed ??*

*My partner saw it coming , he said omg those guys are gonna do it,, I said huh ,, then Chris goes in and kisses Syed, I was like uh oh, the phones are gonna ring off the hook.......*

*I honestly do not like Jack and Ronnie together, they are BORING.. there is nothing exciting about those two..*

*Denise and Jean were great together..*
*Stacey  I felt so bad for her when Bradley asked her for the divorce and gave her her dads ring back,,really a sad scene for her..*

*Stacey has not been gone long enough to retain a inch and a half worth of dark roots..EE writers can not even get that right either..FIRE EM*

*I must have been gone when Chelsa was on drugs, I hope we have seen the end of her, cos I wanna fall asleep when i see her screw her mouth up like she is tasting vinegar..*

*I am curious to see what happens today between Chris and Syed... should be A verrrrrry interesting exchange of conversation between those two.. after Syed said it was against his religon,, hmmmmmmmmm *

----------


## Bryan

that's a good point, back in the day an eastenders episode carried on from the cliffhanger the night before, nowadays that is so so so rare on the show! You'll wait to see the reaction for the cliffhanger and next episode it'll be morning with everyone reflecting on it.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Peggy taking over as usual

----------


## Chris_2k11

now that was a duff duff moment! ha

----------


## Abbie

I dont think I can watch the next episode

----------


## Siobhan

> now that was a duff duff moment! ha


I missed it last night.. my son was having a hissy fit.. what happened?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> now that was a duff duff moment! ha
> 
> 
> I missed it last night.. my son was having a hissy fit.. what happened?


Peggy was being interfering and annoying  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   (I wish EE would axe her!) She put up this big poster in the Vic saying "congratulations Ronnie and Jack" and the locals were all congratulating Jack, before he had even asked Ronnie to marry him! Ronnie walked into the Vic before Jack asked her, so Jack was forced to propose to her there and then. At first she says no, as she felt embarrassed but then she says yes. They sneak back to Jack's to spend some time alone together, where Jack walks in on Ronnie piercing some condoms. 

Christian tried to talk to Syed but he was standoffish. Christian tells Syed's girlfriend and Roxy that he got off with someone on Friday (meaning Syed) and this makes Syed nervous, so he texts Christian and leaves his girlfriend to presumably go and see him.

Ian and Jane return from holiday. They see the cafe has burnt down. Christian tries to make them see the bright side and Lucy claims the new cafe will be better than the old one anyway.

Jordan's mum turns up. Lucas and his mum argue outside the Vic, telling her he wants a divorce. Lucas later tells Denise that she will never come back again, but Denise reminds him that Jordan is his mum and should really see him. 

That's roughly what happened.. 

I am loving the Christian/Syed storyline already. I think they have a great chemistry together.

----------

JustJodi (23-06-2009), Siobhan (23-06-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

raging I missed it..love christian and syed together...

----------


## JustJodi

*I knew it!!   I knew it!! Ian  did not have insurance on the cafe.....* 
*I felt so bad for Christian..*
*And did u notice they said  " no body got hurt ",, did they forget that Bradley nearly lost an eye ???*

----------


## lizann

Did Lucas cheat on Denise with Tina? If so when?

Jack/Ronnie/Roxy  :Thumbsdown:  its so boring 

You can see Roxy is jealous and still wants Jack

----------


## Chris_2k11

I find the whole thing with Lucas and his ex really boring, is anyone really bothered? Lucas is such a plain character

----------

CrazyLea (23-06-2009), DaVeyWaVey (23-06-2009), Siobhan (23-06-2009)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I agree with you Chris. Couldn't care about Lucas - he doesn't look old enough to be Chelsea's dad if you ask me.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I agree with you Chris. Couldn't care about Lucas - he doesn't look old enough to be Chelsea's dad if you ask me.


Totally, he looks the age to be her boyfriend rather than her dad  :EEK!:

----------


## di marco

> Did Lucas cheat on Denise with Tina? If so when?


apparently it happened at xmas. i remember patrick finding out about it last time trina turned up

----------


## di marco

> I find the whole thing with Lucas and his ex really boring, is anyone really bothered? Lucas is such a plain character





> Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> 
> 
> I agree with you Chris. Couldn't care about Lucas - he doesn't look old enough to be Chelsea's dad if you ask me.
> 
> 
> Totally, he looks the age to be her boyfriend rather than her dad


agree with both. lucas is boring, i couldnt care less about trina, jordan is annoying and the whole fox family as a whole are pretty boring so i dont really care what happens with any of them or how the storyline turns out. and lucas does look really too young to be chelseas dad

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I only like Libby in that family...

Liking the Christian/Syed storyline.

----------


## Florijo

Jack is spot on (and I hate the guy). The apple hasn't fallen far from the tree when it comes to Ronnie and Archie. I'm sure Archie believes he was only doing it for Ronnie's own good as well....I'm glad Ronnie realises this now as her behaviour has been terrible these last few weeks.

Syed is sooo bitchy. 

Lucus and Denise etc is dullsville but that is only cos the writers obviously don't care enough to give them enough screen time to make us care.

----------


## Kim

I thought that was the best episode we've had in a while. I don't agree with the way Ronnie's behaved but I do sympathise with her. Ronnie said to Archie just after finding out that she was Danielle's mum that the reason that Danielle was in the mess that she was in was because of what she did to her. I don't think its any different now with Ronnie and Archie. 

I do hope Ronnie and Jack sort it out though.

----------


## di marco

> I only like Libby in that family...


i find libby boring as well. the only person in that family who is ever so slightly bearable is denise but only when she has scenes away from her family, with zainab etc

----------


## sindydoll

oh no lucus is going to sleep with her again  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## di marco

i have a question about max/bradleys house, didnt suzy own it?

----------


## Perdita

> oh no lucus is going to sleep with her again


The way Lucas looked at her, he is going to kill her, not sleep with her  :Nono:

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by sindydoll
> 
> 
> oh no lucus is going to sleep with her again 
> 
> 
> The way Lucas looked at her, he is going to kill her, not sleep with her


yeh i dont think hed be stupid enough to sleep with her again, not if he thinks he still has a chance with denise anyway

----------


## lizann

Roxy and Dawn are so irrating and annoying very much so lately  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Perdita

Dawn is just her usual selfish self but Roxy really needs to put a sock in it.

----------


## Twilighter

*Can't wait to see the Syeed and Christian affair! I think it's the sweetest thing that i've ever seen on the programme! They obviously love eachother  
x*

----------


## tammyy2j

Does anyone else think Manda might still have a thing for Phil? 

Minty in his man corset  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *Can't wait to see the Syeed and Christian affair! I think it's the sweetest thing that i've ever seen on the programme! They obviously love eachother  
> x*


Love each other  :EEK!:  they barely know each other!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by Twilighter
> 
> 
> *Can't wait to see the Syeed and Christian affair! I think it's the sweetest thing that i've ever seen on the programme! They obviously love eachother  
> x*
> 
> 
> Love each other  they barely know each other!



thats what i was thinking too lol

----------


## tammyy2j

Honestly i find the Syed/Christian affair very rushed - after all how long has Syed been in the Square and all of a sudden he has feelings for Christian 

WTF is Roxy doing someone needs to tell her Jack is just not that into her

----------


## Dutchgirl

> i have a question about max/bradleys house, didnt suzy own it?


I thought so as well.

----------


## Perdita

I have missed the episode with Chelsea departing Walford - what is she doing and is she really not coming back *hopes and preys*.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Dawn/Phil is so far fetched

----------


## di marco

> I have missed the episode with Chelsea departing Walford - what is she doing and is she really not coming back *hopes and preys*.


she left to live with that footballer, ellis

  Spoiler:    shes coming back though in about a month i think  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

So Roxy is using baby Amy to get close to Jack  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Perdita

Thanks, I am absolutely not missing her. I take it Theo has left Walford for good though to go to university?

----------


## di marco

> Thanks, I am absolutely not missing her. I take it Theo has left Walford for good though to go to university?


erm no idea about theo, im guessing hes not needed now chelsea isnt there? and im not missing chelsea either, cant stand her

----------


## Perdita

> So Roxy is using baby Amy to get close to Jack


This storyline is rubbish and I am soooo bored with Roxy trying to seduce Jack. Hope Ronnie comes back soon and puts a stop to all this nonsense and has a proper relationship with Jack.

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> So Roxy is using baby Amy to get close to Jack 
> 
> 
> This storyline is rubbish and I am soooo bored with Roxy trying to seduce Jack. Hope Ronnie comes back soon and puts a stop to all this nonsense and has a proper relationship with Jack.


roxy is so stupid still trying to get with jack!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

  Spoiler:    although ive heard she gets a new serious love interest in a few months so hopefully that will be the end to her chasing after jack

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Minty confronts Phil also maybe punches him  :Cheer:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Is it just me, but i cant take to syd and i def dont see her and bradley as a couple there is no chemistry.

Where is stacey nowadays have the writers forgotten about her again?

----------


## Perdita

I agree with you, I don't believe in Syd and Bradley as a couple, Stacey and Bradley were much better suited and had chemistry.   Spoiler:    Stacey has a storyline coming up now with her illness becoming worse.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Is it just me, but i cant take to syd and i def dont see her and bradley as a couple there is no chemistry.
> 
> Where is stacey nowadays have the writers forgotten about her again?



Yes i agree i cant take to Syd either and is a terrible love interest for Bradley 

  Spoiler:    Stacey starts stalking and terrorising Max and Tanya

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im not a fan of Syd either, or Bradley to be honest.

----------


## lizann

WTF gives Shirley the right to tell Heather have an abortion or get the baby adopted - if i recall Shirley was most definitely not a great mother 

Who was the nurse who followed Heather home with the scan picture? At first i thought he was ass mocking her over George Michael obsession but now could be a new love interest for Heather  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> WTF gives Shirley the right to tell Heather have an abortion or get the baby adopted - if i recall Shirley was most definitely not a great mother


i think that's exactly why she want her to have it adopted. she knows that she didn't take to being a mother and she doesn't think Heather has the experience or maturity to do it. 

i think the George Michael nurse is really the dad  :Cheer:

----------


## lizann

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> WTF gives Shirley the right to tell Heather have an abortion or get the baby adopted - if i recall Shirley was most definitely not a great mother 
> 
> 
> i think that's exactly why she want her to have it adopted. she knows that she didn't take to being a mother and she doesn't think Heather has the experience or maturity to do it. 
> 
> i think the George Michael nurse is really the dad


Yes but Heather and Shirley are two completely different people - i think Heather will be a great mum and is so cut out for motherhood unlike Shirley

----------


## di marco

like others have said, i dont like syd, shes so boring and doesnt do anything for bradleys character

----------


## Chris_2k11

LOL at Peggys face at the end, she looked like a tellytubby or something  :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnny Allen

so pleased Archie is back, watch the fireworks start up again.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> so pleased Archie is back, watch the fireworks start up again.


we need Ronnie back for real fireworks...

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by Johnny Allen
> 
> 
> so pleased Archie is back, watch the fireworks start up again.
> 
> 
> we need Ronnie back for real fireworks...


i agree. shes the one whos gonna be the most angry to see him

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Is Ronnie gone for good, or is she coming back?

----------


## Perdita

She is coming back

----------


## parkerman

Spoiler:    Yes, this week.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Shes in for a shock!

----------


## di marco

Spoiler:    roxy goes to see ronnie wherever shes staying this week but i dont think ronnie returns to the square til a few weeks time

----------


## parkerman

> Spoiler:    roxy goes to see ronnie wherever shes staying this week but i dont think ronnie returns to the square til a few weeks time


  Spoiler:    She's back on Thursday.

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
>   Spoiler:    roxy goes to see ronnie wherever shes staying this week but i dont think ronnie returns to the square til a few weeks time  
> 
> 
>   Spoiler:    She's back on Thursday.


  Spoiler:    


> Airs on Thursday, July 16 2009 at 19:30 BST on BBC One
> 
> Elsewhere, Roxy meets up with Ronnie out of Walford; Roxy attempts to stop Ronnie from returning to Walford, for fear that she finds Archie has come back





> Monday 27 July
> 8.00-8.30pm BBC ONE
> Ronnie returns and is horrified to find out who Roxy is living with


which sounds like ronnie, although appearing in thursdays epi, doesnt return to the square til 2 weeks time

----------

Chris_2k11 (12-07-2009), parkerman (12-07-2009)

----------


## parkerman

Thanks for that, di marco. That explains it! :Thumbsup:

----------


## di marco

> Thanks for that, di marco. That explains it!


no worries  :Smile:  i was getting confused myself so thought id go and check it!

----------


## megan999

Am I the only person bored of the Heather pregnancy storyline? The only good thing about it IMO is that we get to see more of the dishy Doctor  :Rotfl:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (17-07-2009)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Am I the only person bored of the Heather pregnancy storyline? The only good thing about it IMO is that we get to see more of the dishy Doctor


Oh Megan how could you not be excited about the birth of baby pickle.

----------


## tammyy2j

I really hope Ronnie punches Roxy when she returns

----------

lizann (13-07-2009)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Why the turn around with Roxy though, I didnt imagine it did I?  Roxy hated Archie as much as the rest of them when he left. In fact she was the one who threw his clothes out the vic window. 

Now its all "hes my dad I have to love him"

----------


## lizann

> Why the turn around with Roxy though, I didnt imagine it did I?  Roxy hated Archie as much as the rest of them when he left. In fact she was the one who threw his clothes out the vic window. 
> 
> Now its all "hes my dad I have to love him"



I think Roxy is jealous of Ronnie as Jack wants her only and now will do anything now to upset her sister - I'm really start to hate Roxy now  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Perdita

> Why the turn around with Roxy though, I didnt imagine it did I?  Roxy hated Archie as much as the rest of them when he left. In fact she was the one who threw his clothes out the vic window. 
> 
> Now its all "hes my dad I have to love him"


I don't think she hated him, she was shocked and agreed with the others at the time but she has always been closest to him than Ronnie.

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> Why the turn around with Roxy though, I didnt imagine it did I?  Roxy hated Archie as much as the rest of them when he left. In fact she was the one who threw his clothes out the vic window. 
> 
> Now its all "hes my dad I have to love him"
> 
> 
> I don't think she hated him, she was shocked and agreed with the others at the time but she has always been closest to him than Ronnie.


i agree. i think she was angry with archie for what he had done to ronnie and so didnt like him at the time but shes a daddys girl and i think she thinks she needs archie atm cos she doesnt really have anyone else supporting her. shes probably convinced herself that it wasnt really archies fault

----------


## Chris_2k11

Flippin 'eck Archie's pushing his luck a bit with Phil isnt he  :EEK!:

----------


## lizann

I cant understand how Roxy and Peggy are so forgiving of what he done  :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well I suppose they have to be in order for his character to stay in the show

----------


## di marco

> Well I suppose they have to be in order for his character to stay in the show


haha yeh it would be a bit pointless him hanging around if everyone hated him lol!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Can't believe how Peggy fell back into the arms of Archie. I must admit he was rather convincing though, saying how sorry he was!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Do you think he is sorry?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Do you think he is sorry?


Nope I don't think he is but I could understand how people like Peggy couldn't see through him. He was acting in a very convincing way, I think.

Oooh and just to add - loving this Christian/Syed storyline - Christian touching his arm aww  :Big Grin:  and saying "lets go back to my place"  :Cool:  it was rather hot lol  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Siobhan

Love christian and Syed together and I also love the bits with Stacey and Jean.. they are very touching

----------


## di marco

i dont think archies sorry either. i dont think he has it in him to be truly sorry about anything, he just wants everything good for himself. even if he was truly sorry id never believe him going by what hes been like in the past

----------


## di marco

ben was so cringey today! maybe phil should kill him instead!

----------

DaVeyWaVey (16-07-2009)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I laughed at the Mitchells today - the whole family are just turning into a joke. Their actions are brilliant comedy value, so maybe they should be kept for laughs. I just can't take them seriously. However, I do believe Archie is a credible villain.

I felt so sorry for Christian at the end  :Sad:  He looked absolutely gutted.

----------


## CrazyLea

Awww poor Christian. Obvious Syed likes him though. 
When he was talking to Zainab "Why can't I be who I want to be" aww.

----------


## parkerman

> ben was so cringey today! maybe phil should kill him instead!


Yes, I liked the bit where he told Phil that it was "our secret" and that he wouldn't tell anyone he had been to Archie's and then as soon as Peggy walked through the door he told her.

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> ben was so cringey today! maybe phil should kill him instead!
> 
> 
> Yes, I liked the bit where he told Phil that it was "our secret" and that he wouldn't tell anyone he had been to Archie's and then as soon as Peggy walked through the door he told her.


haha yeh i know, and it was only like a second later!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lizann

So Peggy, Phil and Ben have gone to visit Grant. Who is looking after the pub?

Ronnie is back  :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

There is always Billy and Tracey and Roxy to look after the pub and anybody else who needs a job  :Lol:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> There is always Billy and Tracey and Roxy to look after the pub and anybody else who needs a job


don't forget Dawn, lol.

----------


## Joanne

Don't think Jane would really be allowed to be the judge of the childrens' talent contest with one of her own kids entering.

Stavey's getting interesting though - for the first time ever!

----------


## chucktaylor83

i reckon charlie slater is the dad.  would make an interesting storyline.

----------


## parkerman

> So Peggy, Phil and Ben have gone to visit Grant.


They do manage to get hold of air tickets quickly in Eastenders.  :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

Probably got one of those cheap flights for 99p and Â£50 in taxes lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

When is Bianca going to ditch the jacket ?

----------


## Katy

lol, i love the jacket, it makes me giggle as its so awful. Aww, Tiffany is so adorable.

----------


## Perdita

:EEK!:  Tiffany at the talent contest.  :Lol:

----------


## danmancity

what was the name of the actor who played the role of the main contest judge?
ive seen him before and its really bugging me lol
thanks

----------


## parkerman

Angus Kennedy...I think.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Tiffany at the talent contest.


Tiffany was brilliant!  Really enjoyed her ' Firestarter '.  :Cheer:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Tiffany was great!  :Lol:  I loved it when Janine told her to think of Wellard dying  :Big Grin:  Soo harsh.

I  :Heart:  Bianca's jacket. I hope she keeps it!

----------


## Siobhan

my heart went out to poor bobby.. Ian had him cheating and yet it was Bobby who got the abuse from the crowd...

----------


## lizann

Deb looks kinda young to be Ryan's mum 

Anyone else think Ryan looks like Liam Connor from Corrie

I hope Stacey gets help

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'm only really interested in the Stacey stuff at the moment.

----------


## Perdita

I don't know what the behaviour of somebody suffering from bipolar disorder is like but if it is like Stacey's, it is frightening.  :EEK!:  Lacey Turner portrays it very well  :Clap:

----------


## Perdita

> Deb looks kinda young to be Ryan's mum 
> 
> Anyone else think Ryan looks like Liam Connor from Corrie
> 
> I hope Stacey gets help


I agree, Deb does look very young but she was probably another teenager who got pregnant the first time she had sex  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   There are similiarities between Ryan and Liam but I find Liam better looking  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Siobhan

Lacey Turner was amazing last night.. I am sure that EE did research into bi-polar as it seemed the doctor was asking question that would give an indication of this.. Lacey really brought out Stacey last night.. she was a scared little girl who had to deal with too much in life... Brilliant episode  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  (I was crying when she was talking to the doctor last night)

----------


## Abbie

I thought she was brilliant! I havent watched it in ages and im glad I watched it last night

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I was starting to think they had ruined Stacey's character but this is a great storyline for her and Lacey Turner is really doing it justice. With the right material, she is an extremely strong actress.

----------


## Bryan

i was thinking Stacey has been in Eastenders for ages now, i wonder how much longer she'll stay on the show.

i think this bi polar storyline is really interesting.

----------


## Siobhan

> I was starting to think they had ruined Stacey's character but this is a great storyline for her and Lacey Turner is really doing it justice. With the right material, she is an extremely strong actress.


I think if they didn't go down this route Lacey would have left... and what is surprising is that we would all expect Sean to be bi-polar not Stacey but the events over the past year really pushed her over the edge

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> Deb looks kinda young to be Ryan's mum 
> 
> Anyone else think Ryan looks like Liam Connor from Corrie
> 
> I hope Stacey gets help
> 
> ...


eurgh liam!  :Sick:  ryan is quite fit though!

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> 
> 
> I was starting to think they had ruined Stacey's character but this is a great storyline for her and Lacey Turner is really doing it justice. With the right material, she is an extremely strong actress.
> 
> 
> I think if they didn't go down this route Lacey would have left... and what is surprising is that we would all expect Sean to be bi-polar not Stacey but the events over the past year really pushed her over the edge


i always thought it would be sean as well. its a really good storyline though and its being portrayed really well atm, hopefully they will keep up the high quality

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> ...


Lacey is fab! She really portrays Stacey's condition with respect. Kudo's to her.

Max and Tanya not sure about that one.

Whitney's family very disturbing indeed. But played well. Nice angle to follow.

Glad the Mitchells are shipped of to Portugal.   Spoiler:    Do you reckon when they come back they'll bring Sam?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Loving the Stacey storyline, Very well acted by Lacey.

Now that Whitney has had a chance to see what her real family are like, she should be grateful for Bianca/Ricky and the others - sure they are rough around the edges, but they love whitney.

----------


## lizann

gennie mac how many fags does Jean smoke  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Perdita

Well, she was stressed out about her daughter, I can understand her chain smoking under those circumstances.

----------


## Siobhan

Again love the scene's with Jean and Stacey.. very heart wrenching  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

Max's accident  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Yeah, the look on his face when Tanya saw him at the hospital  :Rotfl:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

That scene between Stacey and Jean in the bathroom was exceptional. What wonderful acting displayed by both actresses - that has to be the best scene of the week, I think. Their roles have basically been reversed now with Jean looking after Stacey, instead of the other way around. Brilliant.

I love how The Brannings are acting like a proper family now. Their scenes as a family are really natural. I was giggling along with Tanya and Max when they played the joke on Abi about Max's finger needing to be amputated. 

Whitney and Ryan bonding was really sweet. On a purely superficial level, Ryan is absolutely gorgeous!!  :Wub:

----------

JustJodi (28-07-2009), Siobhan (27-07-2009)

----------


## parkerman

> T
> Whitney and Ryan bonding was really sweet.


Is that bonding as in using her as he needs somewhere to stay so he can go after Ronnie...?

----------


## LostVoodoo

> That scene between Stacey and Jean in the bathroom was exceptional. What wonderful acting displayed by both actresses - that has to be the best scene of the week, I think. Their roles have basically been reversed now with Jean looking after Stacey, instead of the other way around. Brilliant.


it was really brilliant. it was the bit when Stacey said "how did you cope?" and i just knew Jean was going to say " i had you..."  :Crying:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> 
> 
> T
> Whitney and Ryan bonding was really sweet.
> 
> 
> Is that bonding as in using her as he needs somewhere to stay so he can go after Ronnie...?


Hmm do you think he is using her? He's got his eye on Ronnie but I think he genuinely likes and wants to get to know Whitney as well but he's too afraid of hurting her, which is why he left but then came back.

----------


## di marco

> Glad the Mitchells are shipped of to Portugal.   Spoiler:    Do you reckon when they come back they'll bring Sam?


  Spoiler:    isnt sam in brazil?

----------


## di marco

really liked this weeks epis. the stacey and jean scenes were really good and i liked seeing the brannings back together as a family again

----------


## tammyy2j

I really starting to hate Roxy now

----------


## JustJodi

> I really starting to hate Roxy now


 
*Never cared for Roxy .. dislike her even more now, lying to Ronnie like that..* 
*Roxy seems to think cos she is so CUTE no one can stay mad at her for lying ..Archie makes my skin crawl*

----------


## CrazyLea

Omg.. I nearly cried seeing that happen to poor Christian  :Sad: . It was horrific!!!!!! 

I am really enjoyed the whole Syed/Christian storyline!!!! Hope Eastenders doesn't forget about it.   Spoiler:     Haven't seen them mentioned in spoilers for a while!!!!    Surely Syed isn't going to marry Amira? I did feel sorry for Amira though tonight... for the first time ever!!

----------


## Kim

I bet EE get more than a few complaints over the Christian thing.

----------


## lizann

I expected Ronnie and Jack to be more mad at Roxy - i would be 

You could tell that guy didnt punch Christian at all - he just went down  :Lol:

----------


## Lennie

I am kinda enjoying Syed/Christian storyline - its pretty good

I seriously cannot believe how many times Roxy get forgiven by Ronnie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

 I love the Masoods, so seeing them is always good - Amira is fitting in well now, i like that - i think Preeya is doing well with Amira, and i love Tamwar - so adorkable and funny  :Wub:   , i think Tam's got a little crush on Amira, it was kinda obvious when he compliemented her and then see his face when she says 'i always wanted a little brother like you' lol

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Just caught up on the I Player... loving this Christian/Syed storyline. 

I can't help but feel sorry for Amira. She is so likeable and I really don't want her to get hurt. Syed really is her rock and she really relies and depends on him. She needs him. At the same time, I want Christian and Syed to get together. I want Syed to be himself. At the moment, he's clearly in denial and putting up a facade, pretending to be comfortable when underneath he really isn't. It's a tough and hurtful situation.

----------


## Lennie

> Just caught up on the I Player... loving this Christian/Syed storyline. 
> 
> I can't help but feel sorry for Amira. She is so likeable and I really don't want her to get hurt. Syed really is her rock and she really relies and depends on him. She needs him. At the same time, I want Christian and Syed to get together. I want Syed to be himself. At the moment, he's clearly in denial and putting up a facade, pretending to be comfortable when underneath he really isn't. It's a tough and hurtful situation.



Even if Syed comes out saying he is gay or bisexual, that doesnt mean him and Christian will be together, its gonna be so hard on Syed seeing as his religion dont accept gay ppl, and he's got his family back and everything

There's probably asian men who are in this situation that go ahead with the marriage and everything

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I bet EE get more than a few complaints over the Christian thing.


nah, they only get complaints when he does something 'gay'. no one will care if he gets punched.

----------


## tammyy2j

Am i the only person not liking Syed and Christian - i honestly think its rushed and can see no chemistry between them  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## sindydoll

christian got what he deserved! he is such a creep

----------


## Chris_2k11

> christian got what he deserved! he is such a creep


sindy wtf  :EEK!:

----------


## Lennie

Thats abit harsh

No one deserves to be beaten up coz they are gay - its not right  :Thumbsdown:  

I can totally understand if someone wanted or has beaten up a murderer or a rapist etc

----------


## Siobhan

> christian got what he deserved! he is such a creep


How can you say that.... how is he a creep? because of his sexuality? He didn't chose to be gay as he said, it chose him.... How can you say he deserved it.. Nobody deserves to be beating because of his sexuality!!

----------


## sindydoll

*  i didnt mean because he was gay its because he is a creep*
no matter what his sexuality he deserves a good kicking because he is a horrible person i dont like him

----------


## parkerman

That's just as bad. So someone should get a good kicking because you don't like them. I'm appalled!

----------

Siobhan (30-07-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

> *  i didnt mean because he was gay its because he is a creep*
> no matter what his sexuality he deserves a good kicking because he is a horrible person i dont like him


Everyone is entitled to their opinion but I don't think anyone deserves to get kicked just cause you don't like them.. as was pointed out if he was paedophile, murderer or plan nasty then you can understand why but Christian has done nothing but be himself

----------


## Perdita

> christian got what he deserved! he is such a creep


How would you feel if somebody beat you up simply because they took a dislike to you?  :EEK!:  That is sooo a wrong attitude, I am appalled and saddened.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> *  i didnt mean because he was gay its because he is a creep*
> no matter what his sexuality he deserves a good kicking because he is a horrible person i dont like him


What has he done that makes him a "horrible person" or a "creep" ?

----------


## sindydoll

> Originally Posted by sindydoll
> 
> 
> * i didnt mean because he was gay its because he is a creep*
> no matter what his sexuality he deserves a good kicking because he is a horrible person i dont like him
> 
> 
> What has he done that makes him a "horrible person" or a "creep" ?


just the look in his face when he worms

----------


## sindydoll

> Originally Posted by sindydoll
> 
> 
> christian got what he deserved! he is such a creep
> 
> 
> How would you feel if somebody beat you up simply because they took a dislike to you?  That is sooo a wrong attitude, I am appalled and saddened.


if i acted like a slag like him then i would expect a goos kicking too he's the biggest slag in waford he's sad and appaulling! he is probably a real nice person in real life! but hey this is fictional get over yourseves

----------


## Siobhan

He is not slag!! He is free and single.. loads of people do it.. you should see some girls out for the weekend.. do they all deserve a kicking?

----------

JustJodi (31-07-2009)

----------


## sindydoll

> He is not slag!! He is free and single.. loads of people do it.. you should see some girls out for the weekend.. do they all deserve a kicking?


he is a slag he sleeps with anything that moves even the ones that are taken..and yes they do need a good kicking right up their h**es  :Lol:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

What he does in his personal time is his business. He doesn't deserve to be beaten up as he's not doing anything wrong.

What people do in their own time is their business - as long as they aren't hurting anybody else, then they don't deserve to be hurt themselves.

----------


## di marco

i dont think christian deserved to be beaten up either. i felt really sorry for him in tuesdays and yesterdays epis  :Sad:  there are far worse people on ee who deserve to be beaten up, christians never done anything wrong or deliberately hurt anyone (not that i remember anyway). and i dont believe hes treating syed any worse than syed is treating him and amira

----------

JustJodi (31-07-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

> i dont think christian deserved to be beaten up either. i felt really sorry for him in tuesdays and yesterdays epis  there are far worse people on ee who deserve to be beaten up, christians never done anything wrong or deliberately hurt anyone (not that i remember anyway). and i dont believe hes treating syed any worse than syed is treating him and amira


I think Syed is doing far worst than Christian.. He knows how Christian feels about him and he comes around all concerned and affectionate but as soon as Christian makes a move, he runs away and calls him horrible names... Christian has never hid his feelings for anyone...

----------

JustJodi (31-07-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

Christian deserves better than Syed and i really cant see them as couple no chemistry at all

----------

matt1378 (01-08-2009)

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> i dont think christian deserved to be beaten up either. i felt really sorry for him in tuesdays and yesterdays epis  there are far worse people on ee who deserve to be beaten up, christians never done anything wrong or deliberately hurt anyone (not that i remember anyway). and i dont believe hes treating syed any worse than syed is treating him and amira
> 
> 
> I think Syed is doing far worst than Christian.. He knows how Christian feels about him and he comes around all concerned and affectionate but as soon as Christian makes a move, he runs away and calls him horrible names... Christian has never hid his feelings for anyone...


yeh i know what you mean. although christian seems to be pressurising syed (which maybe he shouldnt be), syed is being really quite horrible to christian

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Christian seems to care a lot about Syed. A lot more than I think he cared about Steven for example. When he was with Steven, it just seemed like a bit of fun and I don't think Christian felt the level of care that he feels towards Syed. 

In a way, Christian should stop putting pressure on Syed as this is difficult for him, but all Christian wants is for him to be honest about himself and to stop lying to Amira as she will get hurt and he will also end up hurting himself by not being who he really is. 

Christian isn't doing anything wrong - he's just trying to do the right thing. Maybe he should let go and leave Syed too it, but I think this is the first guy we've seen Christian really take a serious shine too..

As for the other parts of the episode... I really liked Ronnie and Ryan together. Loved Ronnie's comeback at Janine  :Big Grin: 

Also the Libby/Owen stuff was good...has he really changed though?

----------


## JustJodi

> Originally Posted by Kim
> 
> 
> I bet EE get more than a few complaints over the Christian thing.
> 
> 
> nah, they only get complaints when he does something 'gay'. no one will care if he gets punched.


 
*EE has been playing the Syed and Christian thing down,, so theres really no reason for people to call and complain, of course if they showed them naked waist up kissing and stuff MAYBE.........*

----------


## JustJodi

> Christian seems to care a lot about Syed. A lot more than I think he cared about Steven for example. When he was with Steven, it just seemed like a bit of fun and I don't think Christian felt the level of care that he feels towards Syed. 
> 
> In a way, Christian should stop putting pressure on Syed as this is difficult for him, but all Christian wants is for him to be honest about himself and to stop lying to Amira as she will get hurt and he will also end up hurting himself by not being who he really is. 
> 
> Christian isn't doing anything wrong - he's just trying to do the right thing. Maybe he should let go and leave Syed too it, but I think this is the first guy we've seen Christian really take a serious shine too..
> 
> As for the other parts of the episode... I really liked Ronnie and Ryan together. Loved Ronnie's comeback at Janine 
> 
> Also the Libby/Owen stuff was good...has he really changed though?


 
*Davey i hardly think Owen has changed,, but did u see Libbys face when he told her that he was getting out early????...now Denise is going to have a hisssssssy fit when she gets the info,, Lucas better be prepared !!!!!!!!! Libby may be 18 but she still has alot of growing up to do.*

 :Ponder:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> 
> 
> Christian seems to care a lot about Syed. A lot more than I think he cared about Steven for example. When he was with Steven, it just seemed like a bit of fun and I don't think Christian felt the level of care that he feels towards Syed. 
> 
> In a way, Christian should stop putting pressure on Syed as this is difficult for him, but all Christian wants is for him to be honest about himself and to stop lying to Amira as she will get hurt and he will also end up hurting himself by not being who he really is. 
> 
> Christian isn't doing anything wrong - he's just trying to do the right thing. Maybe he should let go and leave Syed too it, but I think this is the first guy we've seen Christian really take a serious shine too..
> 
> ...


Libby looked horrified  :EEK!:  Denise isn't going to be happy at all.

----------


## lizann

Whats with Denise's exs - they all look way too young for her  :Lol:  only Kevin looked her age

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I thought tonight's episode was brilliant - the scenes in the Vic were really good. I wonder if they'll pick up from where they left off Monday? 

Christian and Syed were so sweet together tonight - it was so nice that Syed was being there for him when Christian needed him most. He'll become hurt even more though if Syed rejects him again.. 

Janine was on top form tonight  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I thought tonight's episode was brilliant - the scenes in the Vic were really good. I wonder if they'll pick up from where they left off Monday? 
> 
> Christian and Syed were so sweet together tonight - it was so nice that Syed was being there for him when Christian needed him most. He'll become hurt even more though if Syed rejects him again.. 
> 
> Janine was on top form tonight


I really liked the fact that Syed was there for Christian.  So sweet when he was waiting outside the police station.

----------


## Cherryz

yeah it was sweet - it'll be interesting to see how it pans out the next few weeks. will they go back to square 1? ie. syed rejecting him again and being in denial.... ooorr.... has syed decided there is sumthing between them and they have an affair? hmm..... i dont think it was just sympathy he was givin christian after the visit to the police station!

----------


## JustJodi

> christian got what he deserved! he is such a creep


 

*Nah,, hes not a creep,hes just being Christian,, he comes off strange ,,, I like him really ...*

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Whats with Denise's exs - they all look way too young for her  only Kevin looked her age


Lucas is 41 in real life. So not that young at all. (I hope my husband doesn't read this he is 41 :Smile:  )

----------


## tammyy2j

So Dawn loves Phil or is that his fat wallet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Garry deserves so much better than Dawn 

You'd think after killing Danielle accidentially or not Janine would maybe leave Ronnie alone

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> yeah it was sweet - it'll be interesting to see how it pans out the next few weeks. will they go back to square 1? ie. syed rejecting him again and being in denial.... ooorr.... has syed decided there is sumthing between them and they have an affair? hmm..... i dont think it was just sympathy he was givin christian after the visit to the police station!


I think he'll go back into denial again, pretend everything is ok with him and Amira but then turn to Christian whenever he feels like he needs him so it will just be like an affair really. I don't think Christian will stand for that though.

Had to cringe tonight at Dawn calling Phil "Baby" and Phil replying "no one calls me that"  :Embarrassment:  I've heard theories they are giving Dawn such a cringeworthy script and exit storyline to work with as she accidentally revealed on her Facebook that Danielle was going to die. 

I wouldn't be too surprised - the storyline is just silly.

----------


## di marco

> I've heard theories they are giving Dawn such a cringeworthy script and exit storyline to work with as she accidentally revealed on her Facebook that Danielle was going to die. 
> 
> I wouldn't be too surprised - the storyline is just silly.


i heard that too and apparently that was why they axed her

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> 
> 
> I've heard theories they are giving Dawn such a cringeworthy script and exit storyline to work with as she accidentally revealed on her Facebook that Danielle was going to die. 
> 
> I wouldn't be too surprised - the storyline is just silly.
> 
> 
> i heard that too and apparently that was why they axed her


lol, that's hilarious! poor thing still doesn't deserve to snog phil though  :Sick:

----------

Siobhan (04-08-2009)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Phil seems to be such a babe magnet doesn't he?! How does he do it?

----------


## di marco

> Phil seems to be such a babe magnet doesn't he?! How does he do it?


ive thought that! why would so many people fancy phil? i certainly dont!  :Sick:

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> 
> 
> Phil seems to be such a babe magnet doesn't he?! How does he do it?
> 
> 
> ive thought that! why would so many people fancy phil? i certainly dont!


I would've said money but then they could just have gone for Jack. Maybe they think as Phil has less in the looks department, they've more of a chance with him than Jack. 

I haven't posted in here for a while but after Denise's comments about Libby and Darren and the timing of it, I think Libby might have Oxford sabotaged by finding out she is pregnant and the release of Owen from prison. 

I thought Christian was dead after that guy beat him up. He's one of my favourites so I'm glad I was wrong there. 

Liking Whitney's scenes with her brother. As she won't be left without a blood relative now, maybe Ricky can tell Tiffany that he is her real dad. They had some good scenes which I think there could be more of if she knew.

Dawn is getting on my nerves; Janine is quite entertaining at the moment with her comments to Ryan about Ronnie.

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant wait for Dawn to leave she is so annoying

----------


## Siobhan

> I cant wait for Dawn to leave she is so annoying


Totally agree.. Phil dumps her and she immediately jumps back to Gary.. she is totally using him...

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

The writers have completely ruined Dawn's character. I did like her before all of this.

I feel sorry for the actress who has to act out this drivel. She genuinely seems to care about the show. Unlike others, she didn't slag it off after she left but made clear her wish to return. She must have really enjoyed working on the programme.

----------


## lizann

I'll admit it i felt sorry for Archie last night  :Sad:  

Finally we saw Joel i expected someone much better looking  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Siobhan

didn't feel one bit sorry for him... imagine paying someone to spy on your kids... where is the trust?

----------


## Dutchgirl

Janine is so evil. She get's away with anything. She does liven up the place though.

Jane is such a good friend to Tanya. I like them as best friend, they have chemistry. Nearly felt sorry for Max when Peter found the earring. Ups no now its gone. :Angel:

----------


## tammyy2j

Tanya showing Jane her heart bikini wax was a bit much  :Sick:  but i do like their friendship

Where does Janine get her money from? How can she afford the flat, champagne, etc?

----------


## Siobhan

> Tanya showing Jane her heart bikini wax was a bit much  but i do like their friendship
> 
> Where does Janine get her money from? How can she afford the flat, champagne, etc?


I thought that was a bit much.. not something I would share with my close girlfriends

Archie!!

----------

tammyy2j (07-08-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

Ronnie is getting very annoying again and that Joel guy is a complete tool

----------


## lizann

Bianca was bit horrible to poor Ricky

----------


## Siobhan

> Bianca was bit horrible to poor Ricky


she was totally out of order.. he was just been nice to her... she was just annoyed over Janine and shouldn't have taken it out on him.. Hope he got more dates than her.. he took it seriously at least.. seemed nobody else did..

----------


## Chris_2k11

That part with Ricky and Ronnie tonight was brilliant, I couldnt stop laughing haha

----------


## CrazyLea

Lmao me too!! I never usually laugh out loud at Eastenders, but I did tonight  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## lizann

LOL at Ricky tonight  :Lol:  

Cant believe still Ronnie slept with Joel  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Siobhan

> That part with Ricky and Ronnie tonight was brilliant, I couldnt stop laughing haha


It wasn't just the ricky and ronnie part but when he was explaining to Peggy he wasn't interested  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  and then Ian screaming like a girl over the cockroach  :Lol:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really don't think Joel and Ronnie fit together very well.

----------


## Siobhan

> I really don't think Joel and Ronnie fit together very well.


not at all.. she is just all over the place at the moment and not thinking straight..

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> 
> 
> I really don't think Joel and Ronnie fit together very well.
> 
> 
> not at all.. she is just all over the place at the moment and not thinking straight..


would i be right in thinking she wants to get pregnant by him all over again?

----------


## Siobhan

I think so... she wants another baby anyway and why not try for another Danielle? Same mother and father might make similar child

----------

JustJodi (14-08-2009)

----------


## Kim

I quite like Ronnie and Joel together but I do think that she has been completely out of order with him. I think she should have told him about Danielle when she was talking about the letter he wrote her that Archie burned, if not before to give him a chance to go to the funeral as well. Had he been told I think he'd have been suspicious of her jumping straight back into bed with him. I couldn't believe Roxy though; I was so sure she'd mention something as she's found out about Ronnie putting pins through Jack's condoms and it's obvious that another baby is what she's after.

----------


## JustJodi

> I think so... she wants another baby anyway and why not try for another Danielle? Same mother and father might make similar child


 
*I was thinking along the same thing Shiv..she wants to have another baby with Joel,, she probably thinks another DANIELLE will be created, to replace her dead child...It appears Joel already is a daddy of 3 other little girls.. *

----------


## JustJodi

> I really don't think Joel and Ronnie fit together very well.


 
I agree they are totally MISMATCHED,, Jack is not a match for Ronnie either,, actually none of the guys she has messed around with "fit" her either,, Ryan was just a bit of fun...

----------


## Siobhan

didn't get a good look at photo.. does anyone have a screencap to see if any of the kids looked like Danielle?

----------


## di marco

there were some quite funny parts in last nights epi which was good  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> didn't get a good look at photo.. does anyone have a screencap to see if any of the kids looked like Danielle?


i dont think so, i think they all had brown hair

----------


## tammyy2j

So who would be best suited for the Doctor? Roxy or Jane

I kinda sensed a spark between him and Jane and also maybe him and Roxy but then i also thought he was after Chelesa and that was wrong 

If Ronnie does fall pregnant it might not be Joel's it could also be Ryan's.

I do agree Ronnie and Joel do not fit at all 

Ricky and Bianca need to get together soon

----------


## Kim

I don't think Ronnie will get pregnant. Ronnie being characterised by losing her daughter was given as the reason that Danielle was killed off I think, so I don't see them giving her another one.

----------


## di marco

> So who would be best suited for the Doctor? Roxy or Jane
> 
> I kinda sensed a spark between him and Jane and also maybe him and Roxy but then i also thought he was after Chelesa and that was wrong


i cant see anything happening between jane and the doctor as shes married and theyve already done the affair storyline with her

  Spoiler:    apparently the doctor starts dating roxy though  




> If Ronnie does fall pregnant it might not be Joel's it could also be Ryan's.





> I don't think Ronnie will get pregnant. Ronnie being characterised by losing her daughter was given as the reason that Danielle was killed off I think, so I don't see them giving her another one.


if she does get pregnant i can see something happening to the baby or some other heartbreak relating to the baby. whatever happens ronnie still wont be happy!

----------


## lizann

I think the doctor will get with Roxy

----------


## Kim

> I think the doctor will get with Roxy


I think so too. I thought one of them was going suggest that they went on their own date as they were going to leave Bianca and Ricky.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Is that charlie gone for good now?

----------


## parkerman

Spoiler:    No. He's back in a couple of weeks.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Glad that Brenda's gone! what a terrible character and actress  :EEK!:

----------

Siobhan (17-08-2009)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Is that charlie gone for good now?


I was wondering the same.

But where is Pat? Haven't seen her in a while.

----------


## sindydoll

was bianca refering to me with that facebook thing  :Lol: 
chris looked quite handsome with a stubble

----------


## CrazyLea

I missed a few episodes last week. 

So are Syed and Christian proper seeing each other on the side now? 

The whole Ronnie/Joel storyline is just not interesting me at all.. that was spiteful of Joel's wife though to get the kids involved I think..

----------


## lizann

Ronnie the homewrecker 

I loved the scene with Roxy and Christian 

I agree Christian looked hot with stuble  :Wub:

----------


## Siobhan

my heart went out to Christian last night.. poor guy is scared and I hope he is seen Syed on the side as he deserves to be happy.. he was right about Roxy, she is very self centered 

Ronnie and Joel.. his wife is right, she should just leave them alone.. Bianca dressed up and she still wears that coat  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  and Dr Al is still hot  :Wub:

----------


## JustJodi

> Glad that Brenda's gone! what a terrible character and actress


 

*omg you are so right,, she was soooo BORING...snoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeesville*

----------


## JustJodi

*Christian looked so good this evening, hes probably the best built guy on EE to date well next to Doc Al...*
*Ummmmm can any of you tell me what exactly was in that box that Dot was "protecting"  and why did MR Poopladoolas ( I cant spell it any more than Dot can pronounce it LOL ) visit her ??????*
*How far along is Heather supposed to be ?? and where is Shirley ??*
*Seems to me we are going to be seeing alot of Owen's mom... which means Owen will eventually return to Walford to cause all kinds of grief for Denise and her family..*
*How much longer are we stuck with ARCHIE??*
*The pairing of Ronnie and Joel was a huge error .. there was absolutely no chemistry, in fact Ronnie does not appear to be COMPATIBLE with any of the met she has been with..not even Jack..shes a sour puss !!!*

----------


## tammyy2j

Ricky asking the Doctor for a date for Bianca LOL  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> Ricky asking the Doctor for a date for Bianca LOL


 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  that was brilliant.. "if you confuse I can recommend someone to talk too" and then calling Bianca a gobby tart

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I liked the scenes with Ronnie and Bianca tonight, it would be good to see a friendship develop between them 2,

----------


## Ronnie_1

They were so close to getting rid of Biancas jacket :Lol:

----------


## Katy

they really were, i enjoyed it, i didnt think iwould, thought Bianca and Ronnie were good as mates together.,

----------


## Ronnie_1

They were quite funny to :Cheer:

----------


## lizann

Both Ronnie and Bianca need some new clothes

----------


## Ronnie_1

And hopefully they do  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  Now that they've both pointed that out  :Lol:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Fab episode tonight, laughed loads. Loved Ronnie and Bianca

----------


## senorita

Ronnie and Bianca were great tonight, so very funny the pair of them. Must have been fun to film the scenes.

----------


## Katy

i laughed a lot as well, which i wasnt expecting, especially with how it started. Loved the comment about Ronnies goth look, i hadnt noticed how much black she wears.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

me neither ill need to look out for that lol

----------


## Bryan

Ronnie is worse than Sharon with the black clothes lol!

----------


## Ronnie_1

It was funny when she was tryin to prvove Bianca wrong telling her she does have colour in her wardrobe and when she opened the wardrobe it was mostly all black :Rotfl:

----------


## tammyy2j

Its true both Ronnie and Bianca have no friends

----------


## Siobhan

> It was funny when she was tryin to prvove Bianca wrong telling her she does have colour in her wardrobe and when she opened the wardrobe it was mostly all black


and burning the clothes... why oh why didn't Ronnie just set that jacket on fire

----------


## Ronnie_1

Cos her stuff was in there 2  :Rotfl:  Otherwise I think she prob would have burned it

----------


## Bryan

whats the betting Ricky returns with Sam. hes probably been asked by Phil to go and fetch her.

----------


## Ronnie_1

Thats wot prob will happen he'll come back in a taxi then Sam will walk out after him

----------


## *-Rooney-*

both ronnie and bianca are friendless (if you dont count roxy and ricky) so they should be each others friends it would make for some good scenes,

----------


## Siobhan

> both ronnie and bianca are friendless (if you dont count roxy and ricky) so they should be each others friends it would make for some good scenes,


They both said that... I like when Bianca said Ricky was just a Ricky.. and then at the end when she said "and I threw him of a cliff".. ah bless...

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah that was funny lol

----------


## tammyy2j

Did i miss something is Ricky gone after Sam?  :Confused:

----------


## Siobhan

> Did i miss something is Ricky gone after Sam?


no ricky just left a note to say he was gone.. people are speculating on this thread about where he is gone

----------

tammyy2j (19-08-2009)

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well performed by the three actresses. I enjoyed it very much. Bianca and Ronnie shoiuld be friends now. 

Dot was good at the end telling of Mr. poplapodapolois or something.

----------


## lizann

Is Dotty gone? If not who looks after her?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

It was also good to see that the writers can remember things that happened yrs ago (baby natasha)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> It was also good to see that the writers can remember things that happened yrs ago (baby natasha)


yes, i remember it was a very well-done storyline. that's the kind of thing that stays with you forever and i'm glad the writers recognised that (unlike things like Stella, which have basically been forgotten).

----------


## Kim

I hope Ronnie and Bianca were joking about the free drinks not meaning that they were friends; they were really good in yesterday's episode and could both do with a friend. I knew Ronnie was going to say she'd marry Tamwar and push Ian off a cliff after she was convinced he was trying to stare down her top a few years back. 

Dotty was still with Dot not long ago; I don't know where she was meant to be yesterday. 

In a way I'm not surprised by what's happening with Joel and his wife. It seems they've not been happy for a while and that's not good for anyone. I get the impression she's a bit of a goldigger though; Joel must've been prepared to give the money back if he showed it to Ronnie, whereas his wife was determined they would keep it. If Joel wanted to leave though he should have just done that and not had an affair. I don't think it was fair of her to drag the kids in though.

----------


## parkerman

> Is Dotty gone? If not who looks after her?


What happens to all Eastenders' kids when their parents or guardians are out?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tammyy2j

Did i miss an episode when did Joel leave his wife for Ronnie and move into the Vic - i'm glad Roxy mentioned Danielle and Joel knows now 

Jim's back  :Cheer:

----------

Dutchgirl (23-08-2009)

----------


## parkerman

He left her on Tuesday night,

----------

tammyy2j (21-08-2009)

----------


## Dutchgirl

AAh Jim is back. I just love Patrick an Jim together. You know nothing good comes of their partnership. They are so mischievous. Thank you Eastenders for not ruining this friendship. They can walk around on eggshells with Jim but I doubt the actor would have allowed them to do so. :Bow:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Why doesnt Darren dress like a normal guy his age, hes always in a suit even when hes not working

----------


## lizann

Heather was being very quiet tonight when Dawn's affair with Phil was mentioned i really think Phil is the daddy.

Shirley while she is jealous was spot on in what she said to Dawn

----------

Chloe O'brien (24-08-2009)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Come over to the darkside Lizanne, you know'm right.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennie

Felt sorry for Tamwar esp when he said 'who'd want me'

He is so smitten with Amira lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

Dawn pissed me off tonight

----------


## Siobhan

> Dawn pissed me off tonight


Glad it wasn't just me then... She made it out like what she did was ok... and her bull**** about phil making her feel special but Gary is the man for her made me wanna  :Sick:  :Sick:  Hope Minty tells him

----------


## Siobhan

> Heather was being very quiet tonight when Dawn's affair with Phil was mentioned i really think Phil is the daddy.
> 
> Shirley while she is jealous was spot on in what she said to Dawn


Ah but Heather also said she never cheated.. technically she was still married to Minty and her mate was in love with Phil so I don't think it is him... bv

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ah good epi cannot wait for tonight.
Tamwar no looking to bright. 
Gary's reaction to Dawns affair. Hope he will punch Phil on the nose. Shame Summer would have had a great father in Gary.
  Spoiler:    I know they sail into the sunset together. But still Dawn doesn't think much about her little girl.

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Garry he is so in love with Dawn he deserves so much better 

Does Dawn have any friends? Some hen's night with Shirley, Pregnant Heather and Manda  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Siobhan

> Poor Garry he is so in love with Dawn he deserves so much better 
> 
> Does Dawn have any friends? Some hen's night with Shirley, Pregnant Heather and Manda


Course she doesn't... that is who she had her last hen night with.. can't believe it is only 1 year since jase died...

----------


## lizann

Why did Dawn look at Phil?

Well done Garry for flooring Phil  :Cheer:  best part of the episode

----------

JustJodi (27-08-2009), Siobhan (26-08-2009), tammyy2j (26-08-2009)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Why did Dawn look at Phil?
> 
> Well done Garry for flooring Phil  best part of the episode


Yeay go Gary, go Gary. Best thing ever happened. Phil finally got a punch on the nose.

Did anyone notice Kara putting the wrong shoe on Summers foot?

----------


## Siobhan

> Why did Dawn look at Phil?
> 
> Well done Garry for flooring Phil  best part of the episode


Do you love me? YES should be the answer, not look at your future husband's best mate.. 

such a whack.. go Gary  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tammyy2j

Good on Garry  :Cheer:

----------


## lizann

Jean and Gumbo was funny  :Lol:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Jean and Gumbo was funny


Oh yeah forgot that one. 
Her statement, "I've done something wrong didn't I?". Pure gold.

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok what is supposed to be wrong with MRS MASSOOD "Z" ?????   Spoiler:    surely she isnt PREGGERS ?????? * 

*Shirley was kicking Dawn when she was with Jase, gave her some home truths,, now she was kicking Dawn about Garry,,,,,,I LOVED Garry punching Phil.*
*Jean was hilarous with GUMBO...*
*Did I miss who won GUMBO ??  Don?? or Brad ??*

----------


## parkerman

> *Ok what is supposed to be wrong with MRS MASSOOD "Z" ?????   Spoiler:    surely she isnt PREGGERS ?????? *


  Spoiler:    Oh yes she is!

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> *Ok what is supposed to be wrong with MRS MASSOOD "Z" ?????   Spoiler:    surely she isnt PREGGERS ?????? * 
> 
> 
>   Spoiler:    Oh yes she is!


  Spoiler:    oh no she isnt  :Rotfl:    sorry couldn't help it.. Jodi PM is right

----------


## JustJodi

*Ohhhhhhh dearrrrrrrrrrrrr.........* 



Jodi, can you repost without spoiler tags - Siobhan

----------


## parkerman

I can't help thinking you should have used a spoiler tag for that post... :Nono:

----------


## JustJodi

> *Ohhhhhhh dearrrrrrrrrrrrr.........* 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodi, can you repost without spoiler tags - Siobhan


 

I do not recall posting with a spoiler tag,, but Ok  if U say so  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> *Ohhhhhhh dearrrrrrrrrrrrr.........* 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodi, can you repost without spoiler tags - Siobhan
> 
> ...


sorry Jodi, I meant WITH spoiler tags... oops

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I didn't think I would find tonight's episode very sad, but I have to say Darren's goodbye to Dawn really moved me and I was quite tearful at that moment.

I'm sad to see Dawn and Garry go, despite Dawn's character being ruined by her ridiculous storyline with Phil.

----------


## LostVoodoo

yes, Darren was surprisingly good! i like his character and think he's a bit under-used. Minty's saddness was also a bit sudden (but obviously understandable). Just feels like the whole story was a bit rushed.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I hope Darren isn't next on the "to axe" list. I think he has a long term future on the Square.

----------


## Kim

Dawn has been annoying me so much lately, so I'm glad she's gone. I will miss Garry though.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> yes, Darren was surprisingly good! i like his character and think he's a bit under-used. Minty's saddness was also a bit sudden (but obviously understandable). Just feels like the whole story was a bit rushed.


Cannot stand blokes crying. They always bring tears to my eyes. 
 We have another Honey in Manda "the world is their lobster".  Very funny.

Masoods face unforgettable.

----------


## tammyy2j

I felt quite sad last night at Garry's exit couldnt care less about Dawn's exit 

I doubt they will get far in that small boat  :Lol:  

I liked Garry telling Heather she will be a great mum i would have loved Garry to be the daddy

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I felt quite sad last night at Garry's exit couldnt care less about Dawn's exit 
> 
> I doubt they will get far in that small boat  
> 
> I liked Garry telling Heather she will be a great mum i would have loved Garry to be the daddy


Uhm we had a boat like that, sailing boat. But you can get quit far with it. But it is a bit cramped.

----------


## Katy

I loved when they were singing im forever blowing bubbles at the station. 

Highlight of the episode was definitly Masoods face! It was classic.

----------


## parkerman

Shame Dawn's family couldn't make it to the wedding. Too far to come to see their daughter/sister married I suppose... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Shame Dawn's family couldn't make it to the wedding. Too far to come to see their daughter/sister married I suppose...


Keith couldn't read the directions. Darren was more upset about Dawn leaving than he was about his twin sister Demi.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I still can't believe Gary managed to last 9 years on the show, he should have been given the boot a long time ago.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I still can't believe Gary managed to last 9 years on the show, he should have been given the boot a long time ago.


When Lynne left him, he was always such a spare part but then his on/off friendship with Dawn was good and he grew on me again then.

----------


## Bryan

after all that, the boat sunk!  :Lol:   lmfao! Shirley got it right after all, it was like Titanic!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

Tonight was the first time I watched EE in ages and Im glad I watched it

----------


## Siobhan

I missed Thursday's episode and caught up today.. Mas's face  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  
Ah poor Darren.. that was really sad.. :Crying:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think The Masoods are the best family EE have at the moment. Brilliant well acted stuff tonight. It felt realistic as the family dealt with Zainab's news. It was credible and convincing. The scene between Masood and Jane was top notch as well.

The Foxes stuff was ok, though I can't say I'm overly keen on what they have as a storyline at the moment.

Charlie coming home with another woman was just a bit ridiculous. Can't they find something else for him to do? Drunk Mo was class though!

----------


## CrazyLea

I think the Masoods are the only reason I am still watching! They are absolutly brilliant! This storyline is going to be so good! They are all really amazing actors, like Davey said make it convincing! 
My favourite scene was the one with Zainab and Amira. I am really growing to like Amira!

----------

Siobhan (01-09-2009)

----------


## parkerman

A truly great episode last night....Winston spoke.  :Cheer:

----------


## Siobhan

> A truly great episode last night....Winston spoke.


did you see the hot woman he was with... Go Winston my man (wonder if he is Heather's baby's daddy?)  :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> A truly great episode last night....Winston spoke. 
> 
> 
>  (wonder if he is Heather's baby's daddy?)


I've bet all my money on it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

OMG Charlie leaves with Brenda and arrives back with another bird he is the stud of the square 

Drunk Mo was funny  :Lol:  BTW why does Stacey call her nan? She isnt even related to Stacey

Does Darren live in the suit? I have not seen him in any other clothes

----------


## parkerman

> Drunk Mo was funny  BTW why does Stacey call her nan? She isnt even related to Stacey


Interesting point. Charlie is Stacey's great uncle, so I suppose Mo is Stacey's great great aunt-in-law....

----------


## Siobhan

I am confused.. Is it Charlie and Jean who are related or was it Charlie and Stacey's dad? or was Jean and Viv related? (if Jean and Viv then Mo would be her nan)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I am confused.. Is it Charlie and Jean who are related or was it Charlie and Stacey's dad? or was Jean and Viv related? (if Jean and Viv then Mo would be her nan)


Charlie and Jean's husband were brothers hence the surname Slater

----------


## parkerman

No they weren't. Charlie is Stacey's grandfather's brother.

----------


## Siobhan

> No they weren't. Charlie is Stacey's grandfather's brother.


so Mo is not related to Stacey at all cause she is only Charlie's mother in law..

Just checked out the family tree... Charlie is Stacey's grandMOTHERS brother 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/game...yFamily=Slater

----------


## parkerman

Yes. As I said earlier, Mo is Stacey's great great aunt-in-law...if such a thing exists!

----------


## tammyy2j

oops my bad - I thought Charlie was Stacey's Uncle since she calls him "Uncle Charlie"

----------


## parkerman

Well, he's her great uncle, so he's a sort of uncle.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I loved the Masoods yet again tonight. They never fail to impress me. All of them are utterly brilliant, played so well by the actors. I quite liked it that Zainab chose to stay with Amira - it's nice to have seen them grow closer, since they initially didn't see eye to eye.

The kids spending time with Jim was just so heart warming. Had to laugh at Tiffany cutting out all those photos lol! 

Not interested in this stuff with Charlie at all! 

Trina and Lucas both really went for each other in the end didn't they?!

----------

CrazyLea (02-09-2009), Siobhan (02-09-2009), tammyy2j (03-09-2009)

----------


## Bryan

> Drunk Mo was funny  BTW why does Stacey call her nan? She isnt even related to Stacey


i call my cousins nan, nan, even know she isn't. it's not always about blood. my "nan" is a better grandmother to me than my proper grandma, anyday.

----------


## Kim

> I am confused.. Is it Charlie and Jean who are related or was it Charlie and Stacey's dad? or was Jean and Viv related? (if Jean and Viv then Mo would be her nan)


I thought that Stacey's dad was Vi's son (Charlie's sister who Kat stayed with when she had Zoe.) So Mo and Stacey aren't related. I'm guessing that; as Charlie's treated Stacey like one of his own and because she's lived with them for so long, she's just come to call her Nan as the other Slaters did.

I like Zainab's scenes with Amira at the moment. I don't like the Trina/Lucas stuff at all though.

----------


## sindydoll

poor denise i really like her

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> I am confused.. Is it Charlie and Jean who are related or was it Charlie and Stacey's dad? or was Jean and Viv related? (if Jean and Viv then Mo would be her nan)
> 
> 
> I thought that Stacey's dad was Vi's son (Charlie's sister who Kat stayed with when she had Zoe.)


Yes, that's right. It's Charlie and Stacey's dad who are related not Charlie and Jean.

Vi is Charlie's sister which makes Stacey's dad Charlie's nephew and Charlie her great uncle. As Mo is Charlie's mother-in-law, it makes her Stacey's great great aunt-in-law.

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes, that's right. It's Charlie and Stacey's dad who are related not Charlie and Jean.
> 
> Vi is Charlie's sister which makes Stacey's dad Charlie's nephew and Charlie her great uncle. As Mo is Charlie's mother-in-law, it makes her Stacey's great great aunt-in-law.


Just to clear it all up.. it is charlie and Stacey Grandmother who are brother and sister (stacey grandmother never marries hence keeping name slater)... you can find this in the family tree on the EE site

----------


## sindydoll

so thats the end of trina! well lucas is going to be caught because he left the money behind!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I had to hold my neck at the end after Lucas pushed Trina into that rake!!

----------


## Siobhan

> I had to hold my neck at the end after Lucas pushed Trina into that rake!!



are rakes really that sharp?? and it was standing alone so it would have fell over if you just sneezed on it... totally unrealistic.. 

Mas and Zinab was brilliant tonight.. great to see them doing drama instead of comedy.. brilliantly done  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## sindydoll

> Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> 
> 
> I had to hold my neck at the end after Lucas pushed Trina into that rake!!
> 
> 
>  
> are rakes really that sharp?? and it was standing alone so it would have fell over if you just sneezed on it... totally unrealistic.. 
> 
> Mas and Zinab was brilliant tonight.. great to see them doing drama instead of comedy.. brilliantly done


wasnt it on clips so it couldnt move?

----------


## lizann

Why is Charlie back and whose the Russian one?

----------


## sindydoll

> Why is Charlie back and whose the Russian one?


he split up with brenda then copped off with a russian bird and brought her home! the only reason he moved in the first place was to be with brenda but that didnt work out he traded her in with a younger model

----------


## Chris_2k11

The rake scene was laughable  :Big Grin:   no way would that have happened, what a load of crap!

----------

JustJodi (05-09-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

> The rake scene was laughable   no way would that have happened, what a load of crap!


that is what I thought too.. rakes are no where near that sharp that you can pierce you neck on them by falling on them... I feel sorry for Denise.. she doesn't deserve Lucas, he is plain evil and this holy than thou attitude is beyond a sham

----------


## Bryan

well it wasnt half as grusome as i thought it would be! booo!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Siobhan

> well it wasnt half as grusome as i thought it would be! booo!


What were you expect, lucas to pick up the rake and slice her throat (that would have been more realistic)..

----------


## Bryan

> Originally Posted by Bryan
> 
> 
> well it wasnt half as grusome as i thought it would be! booo! 
> 
> 
> What were you expect, lucas to pick up the rake and slice her throat (that would have been more realistic)..


i dunno to see the spear go in and to see blood pouring from her neck. i know it's pre-watershed though. god im so used to watching violent gore now im immune it hahaha. thats what you get from watching too much Tarantino.

----------


## Mr Maestro

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bryan
> ...


Just as per usual, you only need to watch the last two minutes of Eastenders for a comeback ! Just completely out of order. . . . . .  :Nono:   :Nono:   :Nono:

----------


## Debs

I rarely watch ee now but i did last night and that actually shocked me!!!! AND i went outside and moved the rake to end of garden where all the brambles are so there will be no accidents!!!!!!!

----------


## Bryan

well that was a bit of anti-climatic comeback wasn't it? i was looking forward to it and all, thinking it would be a classic duff duff moment

----------


## Chris_2k11

She looked like a right tart!!

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (05-09-2009), JustJodi (05-09-2009)

----------


## Debs

missed it what happened????

----------


## Bryan

> missed it what happened????


biance marched upstairs gobbing off to ricky, and she drops a cake on the floor, picks it up and someone says "classy as ever" and bianca looks up and sam is standing in the door way, as tarty as anything.

----------


## Debs

omg sam is back!! i really do need to start watching eastenders again

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Roxy version two anyone?

This is just wrong on so many levels it should have been Kim Medcalf not Daniella it just puts a mockery on Kim taking over as sam because some how she left looking like daniella, came back as kim for 5 years then left and came back as daniella again, people don't change back to what they used to look like i mean granted it's a soap but it's meant to be a bit realistic, and what on earth can they really do with sam now anyway...wait a few months and let the police catch up with her because they realise bringing her back was a mistake in the first place and need a plausible reason why she would be leaving again?

----------


## Abbie

God we have to wait till Monday to hear her say more than 2 words

----------


## JustJodi

*gawd another Tango'ed Mitchell in the shape of Daniella,I thought she looked just horrible..yes TARTY, Kim Medcaf would never have dressed like her. Phil was having kittens.*

*Ok Trina is DEAD ... I sort of figured Lucas would set something up to make it look like a drug over dose and make it look like she 'tripped" and was impaled by a RAKE ..wonder how long it is gonna take for some one to stumble over her dead body...( btw whose allotment house was it ?? Charlies ??)  why did Lucas feel it was neccessary to get rid of the other syringe?? He could have simply put it in her purse to make it look like it was a back up syringe ( don't junkies have extras ??)*

*I really wish Mo would just leave Charlie alone !!!  Does any one think that MO looks a bit too young to be Charlie's mother in law????? I never figured that one out*

----------


## sindydoll

lucas is acting extremly guilty!! so when we saw those pic a while ago of stacey in the grave whats all that going to be about?

and when the copper arrive we will have the two usual will we!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> God we have to wait till Monday to hear her say more than 2 words


might have known she'd come on right at the end  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sindydoll

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> God we have to wait till Monday to hear her say more than 2 words
> 
> 
> might have known she'd come on right at the end


typical  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abbie
> ...


I know, we knew it ws gonna happen but its still so annoying!!!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *gawd another Tango'ed Mitchell in the shape of Daniella,I thought she looked just horrible..yes TARTY, Kim Medcaf would never have dressed like her. Phil was having kittens.*
> 
> *Ok Trina is DEAD ... I sort of figured Lucas would set something up to make it look like a drug over dose and make it look like she 'tripped" and was impaled by a RAKE ..wonder how long it is gonna take for some one to stumble over her dead body...( btw whose allotment house was it ?? Charlies ??) why did Lucas feel it was neccessary to get rid of the other syringe?? He could have simply put it in her purse to make it look like it was a back up syringe ( don't junkies have extras ??)*
> 
> *I really wish Mo would just leave Charlie alone !!! Does any one think that MO looks a bit too young to be Charlie's mother in law????? I never figured that one out*


Sam looks horrible I must say.

I think Viv was much younger than Charlie. And you know in Eastenders they have kids when they are Thirteen. So figure it out.

----------


## tammyy2j

Tangoed airhead Sam is back  :Thumbsdown:  

I hope Lucas is found out soon and that it doesnt drag on

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Tangoed airhead Sam is back


 :Rotfl:   :Lol:

----------


## mishablues

I'm glad trina's gone she was getting on my nerves but i don't like lucas anymore, hes an idiot!

----------


## megan999

I have to agree the whole Trina/Lucas/Denise thing was v.annoying, but IMO the actress who played Trina was very good. Despite that, her death by rake was still ludicrous  :Rotfl:  Charlie should have left Walford for good.

----------


## Bryan

well people can slag off Daniella Westbrooke returning but I enjoyed tonight's episode  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Dear oh dear didn't Tamwar have an insurance choice when it came to his uni application? 

Have to say I really enjoyed the Mitchells tonight! Jay was so funny going through all of Sam's stuff and then she gave him a pair of her knickers lol  :Rotfl:  

How old is Ben meant to be now? Is he the same age as Jay?.. just wondering as he doesn't seem very interested in girls compared to Jay.. 

Lucas is looking incredibly guilty!

----------


## Chris_2k11

The stuff with Sam was alright but I still found it a little weird lol

----------


## Perdita

I enjoyed the episode but must admit that I am still looking for Kim Metcalfe as Sam rather than Daniella, Daniella looks so much more tarty than Kim ever did.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (11-09-2009), Dutchgirl (08-09-2009), JustJodi (08-09-2009), tammyy2j (08-09-2009)

----------


## sindydoll

> well people can slag off Daniella Westbrooke returning but I enjoyed tonight's episode


think my other half enjoyed watching her too last night...he never took his eyes off the telly while she was on  :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

*My other half said that this SAM is just another bad example of women dressing too young for their age,, she was dressed up as a street walker .. end of.*
*Kim Medcalf was a whole lot more classier and sort of set apart from the rest of the Mitchells( which is why I liked her cos she was different ) ,this Sam is like Ronnie and Roxy's much older sister...*
*BTW  Kim Medcalf would not have had to BEND down to hug Peggy,,LOL* 
*Ben and Jay  interesting hmmmm trying to remember how old Ben is,, Jay must be at least 15...*

*Lucas is gonna cave soon !!!!!! I thought him trying to hide that bracelet when Jordan showed up was STUPID ( under his shoe )*

----------


## sindydoll

i think maybe there just trying to bring a new roxie/kat in because kat the slapper has gone and roxy has quietened down! and janine is dull
thought it was funny last night with sam,bianca and ricky...ricky is so thick  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

HTW is Ricky in love with Sam now - how long ago since he had seen her before he went to Brazil for her and BTW isnt Grant and Tiffany in Brazil yet Sam is lonely there  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Where was Roxy and Amy last night for the big Mitchell reunion?

I want to see Minty's reaction to Sam being back he was in love her the last time 

When will Trina's dead body be found?

----------


## Siobhan

Grant and Tiffany are in portugal (aren't they)...
When Sam was been sent to the airport she looked a bit decent.. that 1st outfit was bad  :Sick:

----------


## Perdita

Yes, Grant and Tiffany are living in Portugal and Sam was nicer looking in her outfit to go to the airport than what she was wearing when she first arrived. She still looks like an ancient Barbie doll though, in my opinion

----------


## sindydoll

> HTW is Ricky in love with Sam now - how long ago since he had seen her before he went to Brazil for her and BTW isnt Grant and Tiffany in Brazil yet Sam is lonely there  
> 
> Where was Roxy and Amy last night for the big Mitchell reunion?
> 
> I want to see Minty's reaction to Sam being back he was in love her the last time 
> 
> When will Trina's dead body be found?


 i hope they dont drag it on finding the body because it will be decomposed and the smell will be horrendous

----------

Dutchgirl (08-09-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

> She still looks like an ancient Barbie doll though, in my opinion


Barbie that sat to close to the fire  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

*Trina's decomposing body is going to stink up the square, I mean come on,, shes shut up in a summer house  and its summer and where are all those penny pinching people who work in allotments to grow their own???oh wheres Charlie???? I guess i will miss what happens when they finally "find' the body( leaving Thurs morning to go to the USA for 6 weeks ), cos there is no way in heck people could miss the STENCH,,   and the flies *

----------


## Katy

I quite enjoyed the episode last night, but sams outfit oh my days, that was horendus. Made Bianca look quite normal!

----------

Siobhan (08-09-2009)

----------


## Dutchgirl

I'm a Sindy doll fan myself. Sam looked like Mrs. Heffner as I stated in another thread. I''m a Barbie girl living in a Barbie world.......

Zainab and Denise have come far. I like it that in EE some characters can evolve.

----------


## lizann

God that Sam is annoying hate her already

----------


## sindydoll

feel sorry for bianca, lucas is most definitely giving the game away

----------


## Perdita

Lovely to see little Janet playing  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Just wondering how long it will be before Jack and Sam will have a fling, maybe even Max might weaken again.

----------


## sindydoll

> Just wondering how long it will be before Jack and Sam will have a fling, maybe even Max might weaken again.


never thought of that...i wonder how long it will take  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

I don't think it will be very long at all *yawn*

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Joel might be missing his kids 

Roxy and Sam are not going to get along too many blondes in the Vic  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> I think Joel might be missing his kids 
> 
> Roxy and Sam are not going to get along too many blondes in the Vic


I reckon Roxy could take her...

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> Just wondering how long it will be before Jack and Sam will have a fling, maybe even Max might weaken again.
> 
> 
> never thought of that...i wonder how long it will take


My take on it, she will string Ricky along until she is home and dry i.e not in trouble with the police anymore and then dump him for Jack or Max or someone else.. what is it with EE and money grabbing women??? Claire, Sam and Chelsea to name a few

----------


## tammyy2j

Putting Sam with Jack would lead to alot of conflict between Sam and Roxy and even Sam and Ronnie so it will probably happen at some stage  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Perdita

Gosh, Sam is back for two minutes and already Ricky and her have got engaged.  :EEK!:  She certainly is a quick mover.

----------


## Siobhan

> Gosh, Sam is back for two minutes and already Ricky and her have got engaged.  She certainly is a quick mover.


very very quick.. they didn't see each other for years and now planning to get married.. stupid stupid

----------


## tammyy2j

Ricky and Sam engaged  :EEK!:  

Poor Bianca - her and Ricky are way better suited

----------


## Perdita

Ricky and Sam won't last  :Nono:

----------


## Siobhan

> Ricky and Sam won't last


Clearly not.. I reckon he is just her meal ticket to stay in the country and out of prison

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> I think Joel might be missing his kids 
> 
> Roxy and Sam are not going to get along too many blondes in the Vic 
> 
> 
> I reckon Roxy could take her...


The peroxide fumes are coming of the screen. Roxy is tougher.

And where did Pat crawl under from?  Glad she is back. Some common sense back in the square.

----------


## sindydoll

> Ricky and Sam engaged  
> 
> Poor Bianca - her and Ricky are way better suited


i know i fell sorry for bianca

----------


## angel_eyes87

How bad was Sam's crying scenes, she cannot cry on cue.

Was a good episode, especially when Peggy wants to know who grassed up her Daughter, typical Mitchell drama.

----------


## sindydoll

> How bad was Sam's crying scenes, she cannot cry on cue.
> 
> Was a good episode, especially when Peggy wants to know who grassed up her Daughter, typical Mitchell drama.


i know she was dead false wasnt she

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I can see Sam's return is as welcoming as Dirty Den's.

----------


## tammyy2j

Jay Jay Jay - what a little legend  :Lol:  

That Sam is bloody awful and i see Minty still have it bad for her poor sud  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Any chance Manda's son could be Phil's son

----------


## Chris_2k11

Jesus christ at Daniella's acting tonight!!! shocking!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Sam looked like she was trying to have a poo when she was "crying" tonight - really bad.

----------


## Abbie

> Sam looked like she was trying to have a poo when she was "crying" tonight - really bad.


 :Rotfl:   lol thats so true, it was bad

----------


## LostVoodoo

it was worse for me, you know the multi-coloured beach dress she was wearing at the start of the ep? I OWN that dress! can never wear it again now...

----------


## sindydoll

> Jesus christ at Daniella's acting tonight!!! shocking!


i know how false! in that taxi was appalling acting

----------


## parkerman

I agree. Her acting was atrocious. But apart from that this whole Sam/Ricky storyline is so false. They haven't seen each other for years. Now, suddenly, they are back in love and getting married. It's ridiculous.

----------

Siobhan (14-09-2009)

----------


## Bryan

> Any chance Manda's son could be Phil's son


oooo now that could be interesting!!!

----------


## Perdita

Come on now, not every newcomer to EE is Phil's son  :Lol:

----------


## Bryan

> Come on now, not every newcomer to EE is Phil's son


yes but Manda and Phil used to be an item didn't they?

----------


## Perdita

That is true, of course.  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

I think we can all agree Daniella's return to show is a disaster she cannot act

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well there has to be a reason for manda's existance. so why not have phil being her son's dad as shes dull as dishwater

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I've just finished watching the omnibus. I wonder who the grass is could be anyone lol the list is quite long

----------


## tammyy2j

> I've just finished watching the omnibus. I wonder who the grass is could be anyone lol the list is quite long


Its   Spoiler:    Whitney

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I agree. Her acting was atrocious. But apart from that this whole Sam/Ricky storyline is so false. They haven't seen each other for years. Now, suddenly, they are back in love and getting married. It's ridiculous.


yeah its all a bit daft

----------

Siobhan (14-09-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> I've just finished watching the omnibus. I wonder who the grass is could be anyone lol the list is quite long
> 
> 
> Its   Spoiler:    Whitney


  Spoiler:    she says it is her but Ricky talks to Jack and he contact police station and it wasn't her.. there was someone else who told

----------

tammyy2j (14-09-2009)

----------


## Chris_2k11

It was actually   Spoiler:    Brenda Boyle ;)  
  Spoiler:    lol nah I think it was Tracey

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think it was   Spoiler:    Archie

----------


## Siobhan

I think I will open a new thread on this  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

> It was actually   Spoiler:    Brenda Boyle ;)  
>   Spoiler:    lol nah I think it was Tracey


Yes,   Spoiler:    She phoned up while Winston kept look-out in case she was spotted by the Mitchells. It's the start of a new Tracey/Winston blockbuster storyline ending in an explosive Christmas scene.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> It was actually   Spoiler:    Brenda Boyle ;)  
>   Spoiler:    lol nah I think it was Tracey  
> 
> 
> Yes,   Spoiler:    She phoned up while Winston kept look-out in case she was spotted by the Mitchells. It's the start of a new Tracey/Winston blockbuster storyline ending in an explosive Christmas scene.


It'll be the best xmas ever !!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Poor Abi tonight!

----------


## tammyy2j

Thank god Sam mentioned Chrissie being in the slammer tonight - i hope Chrissie wipes the nose off Sam's face 

BTW when did Ryan and Janine sleep together or did i miss an episode  :Confused:

----------


## Perdita

Ryan and Janine got it together Friday last week when Janine laid on the bed and covered herself in Chelsea's money and when Ryan saw her and said: 'That is my money' Janine replied that 'he should come and get it then'.

----------

tammyy2j (16-09-2009)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Thank god Sam mentioned Chrissie being in the slammer tonight - i hope Chrissie wipes the nose off Sam's face


 :Rotfl:  great idea!

----------


## lizann

Lucas is acting guilty  :Nono:  

I hope Sam stays in prison

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:    Sam gets out of prison again once her bail has been paid by Archie

----------

lizann (15-09-2009)

----------


## angel_eyes87

Spoiler:    Definetly Archie who grassed her up then, to get in the Mitchells good books again. God they are stupid!!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Why did Zoe get off with the murder of Den, surely she had the same part in it as Sam, whereas Chrissie was the one who killed him, 

I just cant remember?? :Searchme:   :Searchme:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Is Zoe not on the run aswell? Im not sure either

----------


## Bryan

i dont think Zoe is in trouble as she never knew Chrissie murdered him until the last minute, i think the police let her go didn't they? can't remember now, so far back!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

so whats the diff between sam and zoe? they both helped chrissie get rid of the body

----------


## TracyUK

Is anyone pleased Sam is back?

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'd be pleased if it was the other one

----------


## TracyUK

I agree! Daniella is a bad actress and looks like she's been hit by a bus!

----------

JustJodi (25-09-2009)

----------


## Bryan

> Is anyone pleased Sam is back?


i am, and am growing a bit tired of everyone moaning on about Daniella, people need to give her chance to settle back into it.

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by TracyUK
> 
> 
> Is anyone pleased Sam is back?
> 
> 
> i am, and am growing a bit tired of everyone moaning on about Daniella, people need to give her chance to settle back into it.


I think I would have been ok if it was Kim Metcalf that came back.. she brought a more mature Sam.. we have gone back to Sam age 15 with the face of a 50 year old...

----------

CrazyLea (16-09-2009), JustJodi (25-09-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked the Bradley and Stacey scenes last night - You can see Bradley still loves her

Lucy is a little brat if i was Sid i would grabbed her by the head out of the flat 

Amira's pink tool kit  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Peggy got me all hot under the collar, what a coward. If she wanted revenge on Archie and pour acid over his car, why could she not do it herself instead of ordering Ricky to do it.  :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry:  Mind you, it could not have been proper acid or else his face would need cosmetic surgery and he would probably be blind.  :Wal2l:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Really glad to see Peter and Lauren having more scenes - they are two promising young actors. Max annoyed me a bit tonight - just felt he could have handled the Peter/Lauren situation a bit better, without resorting to threatening Peter. 

Syd bores me  :Thumbsdown:  

Syed is so jealous!!

----------


## sindydoll

ok so a little boys has found a woman dead he cant sleep so he comes down to his dad his dad gives him a quick hug then tells him to go upstairs...that wouldnt happen his step mum decides to go and cancel her book club and leaves the poor little boy in the house alone ....that wouldnt happen...thought that was all too false

glad ricky has dumped sam!! and so it was bianca that grassed  :Nono:  
wait until peggy and phil get hold of her :EEK!:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I thought ricky just assumed it was bianca thart grassed and whitney was covering for her, 

I didnt think bianca would let whitney get all that grief for something she didnt even do,

----------


## Siobhan

Peggy is going to rip on Bianca... but I am glad she told... Why should Sam wander around like she owns the place.. I can see Ricky getting back with Sam now!!

Syd is boring and annoying... but then again she doesn't know about Bradley and Stacey's past together (only the Max stuff), maybe if Brad explained it would be different

Lucas the liar!! I hope they catch him and hang him out to dry..

----------


## *-Rooney-*

syd is the most boring character in a long time I wish she would just leave for canada on her own
  Spoiler:     cant see that happening now since bradders proposes to her next week

----------


## tammyy2j

So Bianca grassed Sam - go Team Ginger!

----------


## angel_eyes87

I thought it was someone else, not Bianca.

Stacey and Bradley belong together, I am gald that they are getting more scenes together, I wonder if he actually leaves to go to Canada.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Is Peggy deluded? 

"you've always been too good for him Sam"

"My Sam's always had more class than you"

am I missing something here  :EEK!:

----------


## Bryan

after an amazing week last week, i have to say i feel let down by this week's episodes!

----------


## Abbie

> Is Peggy deluded? 
> 
> "you've always been too good for him Sam"
> 
> "My Sam's always had more class than you"
> 
> am I missing something here


 :Lol:  Peggy had me in stitches

----------


## Chris_2k11

too much rubbish acting this week

----------


## CrazyLea

Haven't seen Friday's yet? Worth it? Was there lots of Mitchell rubbish in it? 
If it is won't bother. Totally fed up with the Mitchells now. Can't stand them. 

Was there any Syed and Christian in it?

----------

DaVeyWaVey (23-09-2009)

----------


## Perdita

Obviously, the Mitchells will feature heavily until Christmas now, especially with the Sam storyline. Lots of Syed and Christian, Syed realising he wants to be with Christian but has not got the guts to tell Amira .

----------


## tammyy2j

Sam's out  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Perdita

She did not look too happy when she walked into the pub either but I am sure that will change soon enough

----------


## Chris_2k11

Did anyone else think Peggy was going to ask Tanya for money at first? I was nearly like WHAT  :EEK!:   :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> Did anyone else think Peggy was going to ask Tanya for money at first? I was nearly like WHAT


Yeah.. I did... I was like, she has a flaming cheek!! anyways old bulldog face is back and looking smug!!

----------


## LostVoodoo

why would Amira of all people enter Miss Queen Vic?

----------


## Siobhan

> why would Amira of all people enter Miss Queen Vic?


Why not??? it was open to everyone

----------


## lizann

There clearly is only one winner of Miss Queen Vic and that is

----------


## megan999

I am finding the wife swap storyline very amusing at the moment  :Big Grin: 
I am also enjoying the Lucas the murderer storyline too.
However, I'm not enjoying Sam's comeback. Kim Metcalf was a far better actress IMO. I wonder how long they are going to drag the Christian/Syed storyline on for. It was good to start with, but now I'm finding it tiresome.

----------


## Perdita

I am sure that Sam's storyline will come to an end in an 'explosive' Christmas storyline as will Christian/Syed. Lucas might get arrested or sentenced for Trina's murder at that time too.

----------


## lizann

Bradley proposed to Syd  :EEK!:  

What the hell is Stacey yapping on about  :Confused:

----------


## Perdita

What was 'Sinita' doing? Obviously an extra who was not allowed to speak  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

So Archie is going to make the Mitchells pay, pay for what exactly?

----------


## Perdita

I am wondering this too  :Searchme:

----------


## Siobhan

Mitchell's must pay for everything.. bad acting, face pulling and the return of grant...  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: 

Stacey is gone looney again... and surprise surprise Sam wins miss queen vic...  :Sick:

----------

CrazyLea (23-09-2009)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Yeah she is going nuts again. Shame, I think she was sick of feeling numb all the time so that's why she has stopped her meds, I think Bradley will be one of the first to notice something is wrong

----------


## sindydoll

> So Archie is going to make the Mitchells pay, pay for what exactly?


 i think he will get the pub

----------


## lizann

Where does Archie get his money from?

So he wants the Queen Vic and the Mitchells out

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Where does Archie get his money from?


Yeah howcome he's so rich? Has it ever been explained?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

This plotline with Archie and the Mitchells is so poor. I've just completely lost what the hell is going on. I've never got the intention behind why Archie appears to be so evil and why he just wants to make everyone's life a misery. I thought he wanted Peggy back but why is he wanting them to pay now? I am so lost  :Searchme:  

The Mitchells are turning into a pantomime act, hardly believable characters. The only one that shines through as being realistic is Ronnie. 

On a positive note, I love drunk Ian! So funny getting into bed with Tanya  :Lol:  

Stacey has really started to improve as a character again.

----------

CrazyLea (23-09-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

> On a positive note, I love drunk Ian! So funny getting into bed with Tanya


Arrgh it's captain Ian, prepare to be boarded  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## tammyy2j

drunk Ian  :Lol:  he is as good as drunk Phil - now there is a good couple  :Lol:  

Lucy is such a brat  :Angry:  

Little Petey Beale and Lauren Branning wanna get their freak on  :Nono:

----------


## parkerman

> This plotline with Archie and the Mitchells is so poor. I've just completely lost what the hell is going on. I've never got the intention behind why Archie appears to be so evil and why he just wants to make everyone's life a misery. I thought he wanted Peggy back but why is he wanting them to pay now? I am so lost


I think Archie is great personally. He is a very manipulative person. We've seen what he did to Ronnie and Peggy. He wants his own way all the time and is prepared to do anything to get it. I really don't think it matters too much what made him like this. People are as they are. Why is Ian like he is? Why is Max like he is?

As far as wanting the Mitchells, including Peggy, to pay, the reason is because they gave him back the money he had given them to free Sam so that he wouldn't come and stay at the Vic.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I really don't think it matters too much what made him like this. People are as they are.


No I disagree. I hate it in soaps when they just make someone evil or nasty for the sake of it. It was the same with Clare in Hollyoaks.

Their should always be some sort of reason behind it imo

----------


## Siobhan

it is not like Archie was not always evil... I would like to think of it as more possive than evil.. he wants Peggy, he wants control over his daughters so he will do anything to get that.. does it make him evil?? not sure, he is more of a Heathcliff than evil.. believes he is doing it for love but he really wants to OWN people

----------

parkerman (25-09-2009)

----------


## lizann

Did Jane and Tanya swap clothes aswell?

I loved the photographer tonight with Sam  :Lol:   he was spot on 

Sam no one loves u pi$$ off

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sam is looking rougher by the episode.

----------


## JustJodi

> I agree! Daniella is a bad actress and looks like she's been hit by a bus!


 
*I agree with U Tracy,,, daniella couldn't act her way out of a paperbag,, all that drug use has made her face look like its been smashed up by like what u said a bus,, I want Kim Medcalf back,, she was at least more mature,, and classy,, not so TRASHY  like some one on Jerry Springer show *

----------


## JustJodi

> Sam is looking rougher by the episode.


She is indeed,,,seems like her face is shoved to one side ????

----------


## sindydoll

can you imagine what she must look like without that make up

----------


## Chris_2k11

Bulldog chewing a wasp!!

----------

Siobhan (25-09-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

> Bulldog chewing a wasp!!


still think she looks like Pauline Fowler... some people don't grow old gracefully

----------


## sindydoll

> Bulldog chewing a wasp!!


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Saying that though Daniella actually looked quite decent on that eastenders revealed program the other week, she had her hair nice and was dressed quite classy.

----------


## lizann

Denise is really bugging me lately why does she think everyone is on about her 

Do i sense a budding relationship between Darren and Whitney?  I think when Libby goes to Oxford she will probably meet someone new maybe Adam

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Denise is really bugging me lately why does she think everyone is on about her


yes no one even cares.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> Denise is really bugging me lately why does she think everyone is on about her
> 
> 
> yes no one even cares.


its because one of the neighbours told the police she seemed happy Trina was dead. i can understand why she's rather stressed!

----------


## matt1378

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by lizann
> ...


Which must of been Jane? as we saw her chatting to Jane about the book club and she said she was glad Trina was dead etc.

----------


## sindydoll

well i thought daniellas acting was much better this time

----------


## fraggle1961

can't believe she's only 36.A picture of her face should be used to dissuade people from taking drugs! :Thumbsdown:

----------


## lizann

Poor Jane - she'd be a great mum

----------


## sindydoll

well they had toned sams make-up down a bit and she looked much better

----------


## Perdita

Also her acting is getting better. Seems she is losing her stage fright a bit.

----------


## tammyy2j

So who saw Syed and Christian together?

I think Daniella's look and acting is still bloody awful

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Poor Jane - she'd be a great mum


It breaks my heart seeing her like that.

Jim and Patrick highlight of the epi. They have the most chemistry of all!!!! :Cheer:  

Spooky or what at the end?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I think james is watching them, he must be able to pick up on all the tension between the two of them

----------


## sindydoll

so sayeed wants to swing both ways..well thats wrong. its  one or the other thats how nasty disease spread! and no disrespect to gays because i have a gay best friend but i would be mortified if my b/f was having a gay affair and so would a gay man be mortified if his b/f was having a affair with a woman....i dont believe in this.

so who saw them snogging it looked like janine

----------


## Perdita

It is unprotected sex that spreads diseases, regardless of the gender of the partner.

----------

LostVoodoo (30-09-2009), parkerman (30-09-2009), Siobhan (30-09-2009), tammyy2j (30-09-2009)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> so sayeed wants to swing both ways..well thats wrong. its one or the other thats how nasty disease spread! and no disrespect to gays because i have a gay best friend but i would be mortified if my b/f was having a gay affair and so would a gay man be mortified if his b/f was having a affair with a woman....i dont believe in this.
> 
> so who saw them snogging it looked like janine


I think this is how it is dealt with by men who cannot confront themselves by being gay. They think being gay is a matter of being in control of other men. They go on and are happily married ( or something like it).  I think this story line is being played well by the actor and is very believable.

I thought Ronnie is getting to be some sort of a liability. You cannot tell a 10 year old that sort of thing. Hannah has all the right in being angry with Ronnie for messing up her dads marriage.

----------

CrazyLea (30-09-2009), Siobhan (30-09-2009), tammyy2j (30-09-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

Ronnie is becoming really irritating again. Has her and Joel even visited Danielle's grave or talked about her anymore?

----------


## sindydoll

> It is unprotected sex that spreads diseases, regardless of the gender of the partner.


 i meant HIV and HPV through bisexuality

----------


## Perdita

Again, only spread through having unprotected sex and you don't have to have bi-sexual relationships to get/spread the disease.

----------

Siobhan (01-10-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> It is unprotected sex that spreads diseases, regardless of the gender of the partner.
> 
> 
>  i meant HIV and HPV through bisexuality


You can get HIV and not be bisexual.. dirty needles also spead it...

----------


## sindydoll

> Again, only spread through having unprotected sex and you don't have to have bi-sexual relationships to get/spread the disease.


im talking about bi sexual sexual disease lol and all kinds of thing happen in the heat of the moment especially a drunken one lol omg *i cant believe im having this discussion with a computer ...i need to get out more*  so discussion closed.  life is calling

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> Again, only spread through having unprotected sex and you don't have to have bi-sexual relationships to get/spread the disease.
> 
> 
> im talking about bi sexual sexual disease lol and all kinds of thing happen in the heat of the moment especially a drunken one lol omg *i cant believe im having this discussion with a computer ...i need to get out more* so discussion closed. life is calling


So which disease do you mean? Being bi- sexual or a bi- sexual disease. Did not know such a disease existed.

----------

parkerman (01-10-2009), Siobhan (01-10-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> Again, only spread through having unprotected sex and you don't have to have bi-sexual relationships to get/spread the disease.
> 
> 
> im talking about bi sexual sexual disease lol and all kinds of thing happen in the heat of the moment especially a drunken one lol omg *i cant believe im having this discussion with a computer ...i need to get out more*  so discussion closed.  life is calling


There is no such thing.. it is sexual diseases and can be spread as said above by unprotected sex.. not your sexual preferences... Gay, straight bi, doesn't matter, you can get diseases if you don't protect yourself...

----------


## parkerman

I have to say it sounded a bit strange to me to hear that Ian was going over to America for Sharon's 40th birthday. This is the man who won't spend out anything unless it's absolutely necessary. Is he going by RyanAir?

----------


## JustJodi

> I have to say it sounded a bit strange to me to hear that Ian was going over to America for Sharon's 40th birthday. This is the man who won't spend out anything unless it's absolutely necessary. Is he going by RyanAir?


 
*Last time I looked RyanAir does not fly to America *

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> I have to say it sounded a bit strange to me to hear that Ian was going over to America for Sharon's 40th birthday. This is the man who won't spend out anything unless it's absolutely necessary. Is he going by RyanAir?
> 
> 
>  
> *Last time I looked RyanAir does not fly to America *


That should be cheap then.  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by parkerman
> ...


*Wow I just re read the original post,, Sharon is 40 AGAIN ???*

----------


## Perdita

Her character's birthday is October 1969, so she would be 40. Letitia Dean is 41 now, so a quite realistic age for Sharon.

----------


## sindydoll

stacey has gone crazy hasn't she!!
sayeed isn't been fair to christian at all, he is just using him!
who did the graffiti?  :EEK!:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i thought it was christian cos he left lucy in the house babysitting bobby, and he was angry with syed,

----------


## Dutchgirl

> stacey has gone crazy hasn't she!!
> sayeed isn't been fair to christian at all, he is just using him!
> who did the graffiti?


That was such a strange episode. Lucas is getting weirder and weirder. Chelsea is an airhead for sure.
Stacey was was that all about? Bit Monty Python thing going on.

  Spoiler:     
They are suggesting Lucy did it. But I think she genuine likes Christian.
  

Not sure if it is a spoiler but anyway.

----------


## tammyy2j

Was Lucas going to kill Stacey also? I hope he is caught out soon. I think he would let Denise go down also for it.

----------


## Siobhan

I honestly believe that Chelsea is not as dumb as we think.. did you see the look she gave Lucas when Stacey accused him of killing Trina.. She looked at him like she believed Stacey and at the end she knew it wasn't her mother but I could see she was thinking it was her dad..

----------


## Perdita

I am sure he would have killed Chelsea too (not too many tears from me about her going). I get so frustrated at this storyline because it is so unrealistic that Lucas would wait this long to get rid of the bracelet and why did he not just put it into his trouser pocket and dump it when he took some rubbish out or whatever. Nobody in real life would have acted the way he did and I would have come up with a much better excuse for holding the bracelet in my possession than to blame Denise  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Chelsea knows that he is not telling the truth and will be instrumental in his demise, she won't let her mum take the blame  :Nono:

----------

parkerman (05-10-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

i just can't believe that he blamed it on Denise... he could have said he found it in the house, that she must have dropped it when she was there before...

----------


## lizann

Where is Dot and Dotty gone to?

I like Liz with Jim and Patrick

----------


## megan999

Can someone please explain to me the story Lucas spun Chelsea about finding Trina's bracelet in Denise's bag? :Searchme:  I missed the first minute of that episode. :Embarrassment:

----------


## lizann

Tamwar's website  :Lol:  

Is Max having money problems?

----------


## Chris_2k11

More good stuff from Lacey tonight, shes really shining at the moment.

its quite obvious it was Alexandra Burke who did the graffiti ;)

----------

CrazyLea (06-10-2009)

----------


## sindydoll

> Tamwar's website  
> 
> Is Max having money problems?


 max skint! thats a first

----------


## tammyy2j

Sam gets more irriating and annoying each episode 

Why were her and Ricky dressed liked that?

----------

Siobhan (07-10-2009)

----------


## Perdita

Partner-look, showing that they are together  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Sam gets more irriating and annoying each episode 
> 
> Why were her and Ricky dressed liked that?


They lokked awful. I pity Ricky he should hoop up with Bianca.

Sam wasn't that shopaholic when Kim played (was she?). She was even a business person (handling not successfully her brother businesses). She certainly steals Chelsea's airhead crown.

----------


## Abbie

Poor Stacey  :Sad:

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> Sam gets more irriating and annoying each episode 
> 
> Why were her and Ricky dressed liked that?
> 
> 
> They lokked awful. I pity Ricky he should hoop up with Bianca.
> ...


No, she wasn't. And she wanted to stand on her own two feet after Andy took everything; she was working for Ian Beale! Sam as she is now won't take any job, never mind one that would involve working for a slavedriver that her family can't stand. 

I completely agree. I couldn't stand Bianca when she was spending a lot of money but at least she was bringing some in too. She also had kids to look after and Sam won't even do any work when she has nothing better to do.

----------

Dutchgirl (07-10-2009), Siobhan (08-10-2009)

----------


## lizann

Max really annoys me when it comes to Bradley he never seems to care about him  :Angry:  

Sam is an airhead even worse than Chelesa

----------


## Timalay

Lol nice try Ronnie. :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

:Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:  I am missing stuff,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i can not wait till I am able to watch Ee when I get back from state side  :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

Hilarious Sam, too old for a topless club  :Lol: 
Poor Ronnie, but if I was to enter a relationship with a guy who already has 3 children, one of the first things I would have asked him is whether he has had the snip or not before buying packets and packets of pregnancy tests.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Siobhan

Stacey and Jean..  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  amazing stuff last night.. Lacey does the bi-polar role justice. and poor Jean, having to admit that her daughter needs to be sectioned...  :Sad:  
Looks like it is going to be another amazing episode tonight..

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (09-10-2009), Dutchgirl (09-10-2009), parkerman (09-10-2009)

----------


## lizann

Syd really wrecked my head last night (cant wait for her to go) - she knows and everyone does that Bradley still loves Stacey

Poor Dot  :Sad:  

Excellent acting from Lacey  :Thumbsup:

----------


## parkerman

> Poor Dot


Talking of which, what's happened to Dotty? Has she disappeared in to that famous "Soap Hole" that children disappear in to when their presence would be a bit inconvenient as someone would have to look after them?

----------


## Siobhan

> Syd really wrecked my head last night (cant wait for her to go) - she knows and everyone does that Bradley still loves Stacey
> 
> Poor Dot  
> 
> Excellent acting from Lacey


Yeah.. thought her reaction was a bit off.. she should understand that Bradley loves stacey but she is the one going away with him and let him go say he goodbye properly

Ah bless Dot  :Crying:  even my son said "ah poor nanny cause he is going away"

----------


## Bryan

i was close to tears at the end where Jean had to tell Al that she wanted Stacey sectioned, i think it's just becuase im really over-emotional atm, but that really got to me.

Lacey Turner is such an amazing actress, they really choose a good actress to play out this storyline. Eastenders is on top form atm.

----------

Dutchgirl (09-10-2009), Siobhan (09-10-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

Bry, I was crying and I am not emotional at the moment.. it was a really hard thing for Jean to admit.. and something she went through herself and didn't like but she knows that it is best for her daughter.

----------


## Perdita

I too had to wipe a few tears away, it is really excellent acting from Gillian Wright and Lacey Turner. It will be very emotional viewing tonight  :Sad:

----------


## Joanne

Syd came across as really selfish to me last night. It is obvious that Stacey has a problem and needs help and yet she was completely unsympathetic. I remember her being similar when Nick and Dotty were trying to convince everyone that Dot was suffering memory loss and Bradley was really worried about her. Isn't she a nurse?

----------

matt1378 (10-10-2009), Siobhan (09-10-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

> Syd came across as really selfish to me last night. It is obvious that Stacey has a problem and needs help and yet she was completely unsympathetic. I remember her being similar when Nick and Dotty were trying to convince everyone that Dot was suffering memory loss and Bradley was really worried about her. Isn't she a nurse?


exactly... that is what it reminded me off.. if it doesn't suit her Syd doesn't care... it was clear to everyone Stacey had a problem and she was just asking to get her out of the pub.. have some compassion!

----------


## Perdita

Syd is jealous of Stacey and the relationships she has had with Bradley's family (e.g. Dot ) because she knows that Stacey and Bradley still care deeply about each other. That's why she wants him away from her as soon as possible. If she felt less threatened by Stacey, she would have reacted differently and let him say his good-byes to all that were there.

----------


## Siobhan

The point here is that she was already leaving with Bradley that night so in her eyes she has won.. would it make a different to anyone if Stacey was there or if Bradley was allowed to say goodbye to her? No! Bradley knows who he wants to be with and Syd shouldn't feel threaten anymore

----------


## Dutchgirl

I was nearly in tears ant then my mother in law calls. AAArgh I missed the last ten minutes. :Crying:   :Crying:  

Lacey is so good. She deserves all the soap awards she can get.

----------


## Perdita

> The point here is that she was already leaving with Bradley that night so in her eyes she has won.. would it make a different to anyone if Stacey was there or if Bradley was allowed to say goodbye to her? No! Bradley knows who he wants to be with and Syd shouldn't feel threaten anymore


But not everybody thinks like this when they are emotionally stressed out.

----------


## tammyy2j

OMG poor Stacey  :Sad:  

That was one of the most powerful, emotional and sad episodes of EE ever  i was so teary eyed. I so wanted Bradley to stay.

The only bad part of the episode was the Ronnie/Joel part  :Thumbsdown:

----------

matt1378 (10-10-2009), Siobhan (12-10-2009), thorfrost (09-10-2009)

----------


## Bryan

amazing episode, and proves why Eastenders always will be the best show on tele when it's at it's best. lacey turner deserves loads of awards for tonights performance

----------

Siobhan (12-10-2009)

----------


## thorfrost

I've been a lurker on these boards for a long time, since before I joined, but I had to post tonight, I thought Lacey's acting tonight was amazing, I was in tears pretty much from the moment the episode started, having dealt with what she's portraying I know it would be difficult for me to watch but my goodness she did such a good job and Jean was fantastic also.
I hope Lacey gets alot of recognition for this storyline because she's been amazing throughout.

----------

Siobhan (12-10-2009)

----------


## Florijo

More episodes like this please, EastEnders. Poor Stacey and Jean. What an awful decision for a mother to have to take but she was very brave in realizing that she couldn't give Stacey the proper care she needs. 

The scene where Stacey hid next to the sofa, with the lights off and just the headlights of the car outside shining on her through the window was fantastic. 

Go away Ronnie. Bye, bye Joel.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> amazing episode, and proves why Eastenders always will be the best show on tele when it's at it's best. lacey turner deserves loads of awards for tonights performance


Yeah but EE can't keep relying on Lacey to win votes and awards for them, other cast members have to get their fingers out their butt's and stop hanging onto the coat tails of cast members who can act.

----------


## matt1378

very powerful episode superb acting

----------


## parkerman

> OMG poor Stacey  
> 
> That was one of the most powerful, emotional and sad episodes of EE ever  i was so teary eyed. I so wanted Bradley to stay.
> 
> The only bad part of the episode was the Ronnie/Joel part


I thought the Ronnie/Joel part was absolutely brilliant. The point about it was that Ronnie is also mentally ill, just like Stacey, but her illness doesn't show itself in the same way and she just come across as selfish. I thought the juxtaposition of the two stories reaching a climax together on the same night was a real masterstroke by Eastenders.

----------

Siobhan (12-10-2009)

----------


## lizann

one of the best episodes of EE last night

----------

Siobhan (12-10-2009)

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> OMG poor Stacey  
> 
> That was one of the most powerful, emotional and sad episodes of EE ever  i was so teary eyed. I so wanted Bradley to stay.
> 
> The only bad part of the episode was the Ronnie/Joel part 
> 
> ...


As did I. Stacey's illness was obviously the central focus, and the acting from Lacey was simply stunning. But the Ronnie storyline I feel is only just beginning, she's unstable and all over the place, and I see her character having more then a few troubles in upcoming months. I thought both storylines were handled brilliantly. I cried so much.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> More episodes like this please, EastEnders. Poor Stacey and Jean. What an awful decision for a mother to have to take but she was very brave in realizing that she couldn't give Stacey the proper care she needs. 
> 
> The scene where Stacey hid next to the sofa, with the lights off and just the headlights of the car outside shining on her through the window was fantastic. 
> 
> Go away Ronnie. Bye, bye Joel.


I thought the same, that scene was brilliant.

I didn't know they could section people without their consent.

----------


## parkerman

That's the whole idea of sectioning people. It's done when it's considered that the person concerned may be putting their own life or the lives of others at risk.

However, my wife, who is a Psychotherapist, told me that the way it was portrayed in Eastenders was unrealistic. She said it was highly unlikely that a GP would have the power to do what Dr Jenkins did as you would have to have a qualification in mental health and very few GPs do. She said that the psychiatrist who sat on the sofa saying nothing would have had to speak to Stacey first and do an assessment, which, of course, he didn't.

I said that's what comes of employing extras in these roles - they're not allowed to speak!

----------


## Siobhan

I bawled like a baby... I so didn't want Bradley to leave.. Syd was extremely selfish... Lacey and Gillian were superb.. amazing acting from both of them.. Hope Bradley leaves Syd at the airport and goes back to Stacey..  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## tammyy2j

Where was Mo and Charlie? Why didnt they help Jean with Stacey?

----------


## Abbie

I thought that, werent they with bradley?

----------


## Perdita

They were in the pub. I don't think Jean told anybody about going to the doctor and getting the psychiatrist to section Stacey.

----------


## megan999

I cried as well  :Crying: Excellent acting by Lacey & Gillian. But I don't know why Stacey had blood on her hand  :Searchme:

----------


## Siobhan

> I cried as well Excellent acting by Lacey & Gillian. But I don't know why Stacey had blood on her hand


didn't she fall over in the square? jean yelled at the police not to hurt her.. my heart went out to stacey when she was screaming for Bradley and then Jean at the end  :Crying:

----------


## Perdita

She might have cut her hand when she smashed the glass to keep Max away from her in the pub toilets, the same as Max had a cut hand.

----------


## lizann

Sam raided Peggy's wardrobe  :Lol:  

Jean and Charlie and Mo fight was funny  :Lol:

----------


## mcstar

i loved the explosion at the end but tonight made me think how our tv license gets spent, sometimes i would like to improve the show and make it more interesting so each episode is good rather than only having one good episode a week.

 :Ponder:

----------


## Kim

Spoiler:     Archie telling Janine that Walford General were phoning for a "routine check up" is making me think that his cancer has returned, since he's leaving at the end of the year and possibly dying.   

Loving the Janine/Archie scenes.. can't wait for Ronnie's reaction, especially if they do manage to get Sam to up and leave as she did put up the majority of the bail money. Wonder if they will tell anyone that she's living at Pat's as her bail conditions state that she has to live at the Vic. 

Friday's episode was the best in a long time. I think Ronnie went a bit far though; I think she'll be devastated that she threw the locket out of the window and Joel took it as I don't think she has any more pictures of Danielle from when she was a baby; the replacement picture came from Archie when she lost the original.

----------


## lizann

So Archie has a secret illness

----------


## lizann

Shirley in the ice cream van  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> Shirley in the ice cream van


That was funny... especially as she was leaning out the window smoking beside the no smoking sign and then the size of the ice cream she gave Liam  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

how sweet were Zainab and Masood!?  :Wub:  
Shirley in the ice cream van was a genius idea, so funny! especially when she gave Liam the smallest bit of cone and whippy imaginable  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

Zainab and Mas are one of the best couples on EE at the moment.. I love them together and even though they fall out, they still love each other dearly.. really really sweet  :Wub:

----------


## parkerman

I know I'm a bit late with this, but it was great to hear Phil say the other day that he'd known Winston for a long time and that he was a good mate of his.

Can't you get him more lines to say then, Phil?

P.S. Incidentally, on the BBC Official Web Site for Eastenders under 'W' on the list of characters past and present, Wellard is included but not Winston. That must be the ultimate insult to poor old downtrodden Winston... :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Perdita

Have you had a look under 'E' for Extra, only occasionally speaking  :Smile:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Zainab and Mas are one of the best couples on EE at the moment.. I love them together and even though they fall out, they still love each other dearly.. really really sweet


i agree. unlike Ian and Jane you do understand that they love each other even though they row all the time.

----------

Dutchgirl (18-10-2009), Siobhan (16-10-2009)

----------


## lizann

Sam and Jack's chessy dialogue, bad acting and zero chemistry reminds me of a bad porn movie  :Thumbsdown:  

Is Jack dealing drugs now?

----------

parkerman (17-10-2009), Siobhan (19-10-2009), tammyy2j (18-10-2009)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Sam and Jack's chessy dialogue, bad acting and zero chemistry reminds me of a bad porn movie  
> 
> Is Jack dealing drugs now?


I didn't get it at all. Even the thing with Shirley.



Oh and I love Zainab and Masood. They are a real couple. It is refreshing that they can fall out and make up. Usually this means the ending of a relationship.

But Masood should know better than mess with a pregnant woman they are intolerable as it is. Let alone go to the cinema with another woman. Even when they are just friends. I would have been livid as well.

What planet is Syed on anyway? Who do you reckon is the bad boy he says to Christian? Duh!!!! :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

How long has Sam been back now? and all of a sudden Jack wants her  :Confused:

----------


## Kim

I wonder if he only wants her to get at Phil. Ronnie told him that it was Phil that arranged for Roxy and Amy to go away. He then found that Phil had taken Roxy's phone and Phil made it clear that he liked keeping Amy away from Jack.

----------


## LostVoodoo

lol, loved the scenes with the four suspected fathers of Baby Pickle tonight!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I loved the scene with at the baby shower when Peggy was describing her labour with Phil. "17 hours I was in labour, 17 hours and there were no drugs just a wet flannel and a cup of tea if you were lucky" Bless her  :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

I nearly wet myself laughing when Patrick started to take the gas during Heather's labour  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Siobhan

> I nearly wet myself laughing when Patrick started to take the gas during Heather's labour


That was so funny.. Love drunk Peggy and Pat...laughed so much at EE last night...

----------

Chloe O'brien (22-10-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

LOL at Pat and Peggy last night  :Lol:  

So Heather has a little boy and Shirley and Patrick are the godparents

----------


## *-Rooney-*

lmao @ heather's birthing techniques - if in doubt name all george michaels singles with release dates and number they reached in the charts lol.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I'm sorry but that has to be the funniest labour in tv land. Heather and Patrick were priceles and as for Peggy and Pat.  I can only agree with Pat and say Peggy Mitchell I love you.   :Rotfl: Especially after the phone conversation with Phil. I know your nearly 50 but you're still my little baby.  Didn't it warm the cockles of your heart.  I want an ice cream van now

----------

Siobhan (22-10-2009)

----------


## Dutchgirl

These last episodes where gold. I laughed when Pat and Peggy were drunk. Heather was also very endearing. I had tears in my eyes.  You can see the actress has children of her own. The baby must have reminded her.

----------


## sindydoll

peggy and pat were so funny in that ice cream van  :Lol:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Heather was also very endearing. I had tears in my eyes.  You can see the actress has children of her own. The baby must have reminded her.


I thought it was really lovely.  :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

My husband took one look at the baby and said ah Phil must be the daddy. He never watches EE. But he wa very adament about it, hahaha.


(Always wondered how it looks when water break)

----------


## tammyy2j

I really hope EE do a flashback scene to Heather and baby George's dad - how it happened  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Were Owen and Ronnie eyeing each other up last night a few times - i thought so

----------


## Siobhan

my heart went out to Heather last night especially when she talked about her dad... (and just for me Dr Al with the baby  :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:  )

----------


## Perdita

> I really hope EE do a flashback scene to Heather and baby George's dad - how it happened  
> 
> *Were Owen and Ronnie eyeing each other up last night a few times - i thought so*


Absolutely, they were

----------


## lizann

EE need to give Dr. Al more storylines and screen time  :Wub:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (23-10-2009), JustJodi (24-10-2009), Siobhan (23-10-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

> EE need to give Dr. Al more storylines and screen time


I agree.. even my daughter agrees

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> EE need to give Dr. Al more storylines and screen time 
> 
> 
> I agree.. even my daughter agrees


Me too. One of the persons with a some sort of normal day job. And gorgeous.

----------


## sindydoll

> EE need to give Dr. Al more storylines and screen time


 i agree  :Wub:

----------


## matt1378

So then Darren is baby George's father?

----------


## Perdita

Yes, he is  :Sad:

----------


## jenig

what a disappointment

----------


## JustJodi

*wait a minute...( scratching head)  when did those two ever get together, to my limited knowledge , I have never ever actually seen them have a conversation( or a wink and a nod )so now U are saying Darren is the daddy of Heathers' George ?????????    *

----------


## Dutchgirl

:EEK!: EEEK!! Oh my *** tell me it isn't true. 
Nice build up though.
Darren the mini Ian. He cannot do George justice. What did they slip him if he has no recollection at all. Or did his mind go into meltdown?

Heather is the best mum around. She is so sweet. Made me cry all over again.

----------


## Lennie

Tamwar was the the best, i love him   :Wub:

----------


## megan999

I agree, the build up to "who is George's dad?" was very amusing. However, I am disappointed it turned out to be Darren. I was hoping it was Billy, IMO him and Heather would have made a nice couple. Am I the only person who finds Tamwar annoying?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I agree, the build up to "who is George's dad?" was very amusing. However, I am disappointed it turned out to be Darren. I was hoping it was Billy, IMO him and Heather would have made a nice couple. Am I the only person who finds Tamwar annoying?


Nope. I'm a muslim my ****. You can tell if somebody puts vodka in your orange juice.

----------


## Kim

I was pretty certain it would turn out to be Darren after Denise asked if Darren had got engaged to Libby because he had knocked her up. Bit of irony there, with him having knocked someone else up instead. Also, as he was the last to leave for the hospital I thought it tied in well, especially with the spoiler about the father taking one look at George and running off. I did wonder after Thursday's too, with Heather describing a businessman in a jacket - Darren likes to get a bit ahead of himself where that's concerned. There was the comment about the tiny bit of stubble or something too, and I think it was about January/February time that Darren was wanting to look older. 

I'm disappointed too, Darren's the one that I least wanted it to be. I wish it was Minty but he was the least likely out of all of them.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I have to say i dont care how much you had drunk, if you slept with heather - you would remember lol

----------


## JustJodi

*Since I have only just gotten back to Holland, I am shocked that Darren is the father of baby George..( wonder if George Micheal is a fan of EE ?? and if so, what does he make of all this ??LOL )*
*Some one is going to have to catch me up..Have they charged any one with Trinia's death?? Did they have Stacey sectioned?? Did Bradley move to Canada?? Is Owen out and about in Walford now ?? His mom?* 

*Christian and what was his name( honest I forgot his name LOL ) have they been found out yet ???* 

*Any answers to my questions will be greatly appreciated*

----------


## Perdita

Don't know about George Michael being an EE fan  :Smile: 
Nobody has been charged with Trina's murder yet, all to come. Stacey has been sectioned. Bradley moved to Canada but will return. Owen is out of prison and in Walford, so is his mum. Christian and Syed have been found out by somebody who blackmailing them, this is happening in the current and upcoming storyline.

Have you had a super holiday back home in the USA? Welcome back, Jodi  :Big Grin:

----------

JustJodi (25-10-2009)

----------


## lizann

I am disgusted with the EE writers for making Darren the father of Heather's baby i honestly dont know who took advantage of who - Heather was looking for a special cuddle why choose Darren or was she raped either way its gross  :Sick:   :Thumbsdown:  

Isnt Lucie and Peter too young to be a pub and where did Lucie get the vodka?

Drunk Tamwar was funny  :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

*Darren is just a boy himself, I still can not see that he had SEX with Heather..did they ever think about doing a DNA to find out.*

*Libby is going to be crushed !!!!!!!!!!cos it is gonna come out and the poop is gonna hit the fan !!!!!!!!!*

*Syed and Christian ?????? have they been rumbled ???  I do not think Tam actually caught them in the alley did he ?? And took that photo ?? I think if Amira was told something about Syed it was gonna be about the money,, I don't think it will be about Syed's relationship with Chris..  Oh well we shall see*

*Shirley has a SOFT touch for that lil baby...it actually was sweet *

----------


## parkerman

> *Darren is just a boy himself, I still can not see that he had SEX with Heather..did they ever think about doing a DNA to find out.*


If Darren's the only person Heather has had sex with - as seems to be the case -  I think a DNA test would be a bit pointless

----------


## JustJodi

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> *Darren is just a boy himself, I still can not see that he had SEX with Heather..did they ever think about doing a DNA to find out.*
> 
> 
> If Darren's the only person Heather has had sex with - as seems to be the case - I think a DNA test would be a bit pointless


 
*how do we know ??????  I mean NO ONE  ever thought of darren LOL*

----------


## Siobhan

It was just wrong last night... Heather was hugging him like a mum would and not the mother of his baby.. WRONG WRONG WRONG!!

----------


## JustJodi

> It was just wrong last night... Heather was hugging him like a mum would and not the mother of his baby.. WRONG WRONG WRONG!!


 
*If u think about it,, Heather is OLD enough to be his mom...she should never have told Darren he is the daddy ( if he really is ) as U said  ITS ALL WRONG WRONG WRONG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * 
*What the heck were the EE writers thinking !!!!!!!!?????*

----------


## Dutchgirl

> * I think if Amira was told something about Syed it was gonna be about the money,, I don't think it will be about Syed's relationship with Chris.. Oh well we shall see*
> 
> 
> *Shirley has a SOFT touch for that lil baby...it actually was sweet *


I think Amira is on to something else as well.

I still feel all fuzzy seeing Heather and George. I'm not that fat person, I'm George's mum. How touching.

The actor does Darren justice he handles it quiet good actually. He is just a boy even when he is 18 or 19. Cannot see how it could have happened. Heather must be 40 something. But there are loads of men over 40 with girls just 18 or 19. ( 60's rockstars etc..) I feel that was more socially accepted than the other way round. I'm not condoling it but anyway.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I've got a feeling it might be Lucy who knows about Syed and Christian..

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:    It is Lucy who is blackmailing them

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Spoiler:    It is Lucy who is blackmailing them


ooh really, how do you know?

----------


## Perdita

Read the spoiler thread  :Smile:

----------

Chris_2k11 (27-10-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Heather take advantage of Darren? I mean she is older.

----------


## Perdita

He had had a few drinks and was getting eager to do the deed. I think he was not thinking with his brains at the time  :Lol:

----------


## lizann

naughty Lucy  :Nono:

----------


## Timalay

No real surprise tho.

Can just get rid of the whole Beale klan please

----------


## sindydoll

lucy is an evil little girl isnt she!! not enjoying the heather/darren story at all ...bad taste :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I find Ryan really creepy  :Ninja:

----------


## tammyy2j

Jack and Sam  :Sick:  together is awful - i think Ronnie might be suspecting something 

Yes Ryan is a creep

----------


## Siobhan

> Jack and Sam  together is awful - i think Ronnie might be suspecting something 
> 
> Yes Ryan is a creep


I am sure Ronnie suspect something.. do you see the shake of the head she gave Jack.. she knows what he is up too...

----------


## Siobhan

> lucy is an evil little girl isnt she!!


Am I the only one who thinks that EE are making her into her mother, especially the way she always looks into camera when been evil.. same face all the time.. it is getting boring...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JustJodi

> Jack and Sam  together is awful - i think Ronnie might be suspecting something 
> 
> Yes Ryan is a creep


*I agree Sam is so awful to look at as well,, her being with Jack is even worse,, yep I agree with Shiv   Ronnie knows Jack is up to something,, how on earth did Archie get Jack to agree to get Sam in bed with him,,* 

*Ryan indeed is creepy...*

----------


## Siobhan

I think Jack asked like Archie said but then he backed off and told Archie he wasn't going through with it.. so Jack going to bed with Sam was pure malice. He was talking to Ricky moments before saying what a nice guy he was and then he jumps into bed with his fiancee?

----------


## Chris_2k11

they need to just get rid of Jack, terrible character

----------


## Siobhan

> they need to just get rid of Jack, terrible character


I agree.. he started off been really interesting but all this bed hopping has ruined him.. there is so much more they could have done with him.. they should have left him with Ronnie. Making is way through the Mitchell clan doesn't do him any favours

----------

JustJodi (31-10-2009), Perdita (30-10-2009)

----------


## parkerman

Send him back to The Bill...as a C.I.D. officer he should do well!

----------

Siobhan (30-10-2009)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> they need to just get rid of Jack, terrible character


In fairness it's not Scott Marsden's fault.  It's the writers.  Making him into a bedhopping lame character.  I'm sure when Scott joined EE he thought he was going to be given decent storylines. If Scott continues to get lame plots I can see him leaving within the next couple of months.

----------

JustJodi (31-10-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

mmmm Owen.. the lesser of 2 evils.. at least he can see Lucas for what he really his.. a killer hiding behind God!! I am glad he can see through him... but has Owen really changed and if yes, will anyone believe him when he tells them about Lucas?

----------


## Perdita

I don't believe that Owen has changed .. you could see his temper flaring up when he was talking to his mum about decorating Dot's place when he first arrived back in Albert Square. I am sure that he will lose his rag again soon.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (02-11-2009)

----------


## parkerman

Hmmm...Owen and Lucas. There's only one way to settle this. As Harry Hill would say, "FIGHT!!!"  :Lol:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (02-11-2009)

----------


## JustJodi

> Hmmm...Owen and Lucas. There's only one way to settle this. As Harry Hill would say, "FIGHT!!!"


 
*yea a good old fashioned FIGHT,, we got a glimpse of a fist fight last Fri,, so bring it on, its been a good long time since we have seen two men/women going at it ...*

----------


## Dutchgirl

> mmmm Owen.. the lesser of 2 evils.. at least he can see Lucas for what he really his.. a killer hiding behind God!! I am glad he can see through him... but has Owen really changed and if yes, will anyone believe him when he tells them about Lucas?


Don't know who is freaking me out more. Lucas certainly has some force on his side but it sure isn't God.

Pitty Ryan isn't more a brother to Whitney. Uhm where is she by the way??

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I was wondering that myself, i think the writers have forgotten that they are related

----------


## Siobhan

Ryan cares for one person Ryan! he didn't want a relationship with his sister, he just used her to get to their mum... Ryan hasn't ever been there for Whitney

----------


## tammyy2j

So what burning idea has Janine thought of  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Siobhan

> So what burning idea has Janine thought of


I think we can hazzard a guess at it... she said to "smoke them out" and we all know she is after the Vic..

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> So what burning idea has Janine thought of 
> 
> 
> I think we can hazzard a guess at it... she said to "smoke them out" and we all know she is after the Vic..


And with the matches it all falls into place.

Finally Jane gets angry, good on her.

----------


## Siobhan

Was it just me or did you get the impression that Ian was blaming Jane on Lucy getting mugged? He is just a nasty little troll!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Was it just me or did you get the impression that Ian was blaming Jane on Lucy getting mugged? He is just a nasty little troll!


Nope you are right. It felt like that to me as well. He doesn't realize Jane is pure gold.

----------


## Siobhan

It is because of precious Lucy.. everyone is wrong except her.. and that comment when Jane said about Steven, "it happened, move on and get over it".. you don't get over been shot and not been able to have kids.. arrggh he makes my blood boil  :Angry:

----------


## JustJodi

> Was it just me or did you get the impression that Ian was blaming Jane on Lucy getting mugged? He is just a nasty little troll!


*he has always been a NASTY'lil TROLL   he even looks dirtier with that beard .....ugh Yea I got the impression it was ALL HER (Janes) FAULT *

----------


## tammyy2j

Was it Jay that mugged Lucy and if so why?

----------


## Siobhan

> Was it Jay that mugged Lucy and if so why?


yeah he mugged her.. he need money (he didn't know Billy had found them somewhere to live).. what I don't understand is that Billy and Jay were sharing a breakfast in the cafe that morning yet, at Archie's they were eating fish and chips from chipper.. where did they get the money for that? did Archie give them money?

----------

tammyy2j (04-11-2009)

----------


## Perdita

Might have only been chips they had and Billy might have had just enough money left for them after buying just one breakfast in the cafe. I really got upset yesterday the way Peggy behaved when she found out Billy and Jay were staying at Archie's place - she kicked them both out of her place  :Angry:  Harping on about being a Mitchell and all that, but having no problem with chucking a Mitchell and a 15 year old out on the street  :Sad:

----------

Dutchgirl (04-11-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

I was delighted Billy snapped back... he was right.. she kicked him out and she would rather see him homeless??? what sort of cow is that!!!

----------


## lizann

Anyone else sick and tired of the Mitchells?

----------


## parkerman

I was sick and tired of them at least five years ago!

----------


## angelblue

I think we are going to be seeing a lot of the mitchells right through to christmas and maybe after. :Thumbsdown:  

However i think we will also be seeing the Masoods this year aswell which i am exicited about because i love Masoods  :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

I think you are right, the Mitchell's will always feature heavily as they have always been a main family in EE and of course, there is a major storyline coming up and the Masoods have proven to be very popular, so I am happy to see lots of them.  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

Jane and Mas NO!!! stop it now! Mind you the way Ian treated Jane, I would have punched him...

----------


## JustJodi

> Jane and Mas NO!!! stop it now! Mind you the way Ian treated Jane, I would have punched him...


 
Please let this be a ONE OFF sorta thing, I do not want to see the Massoods destroyed over this,, but the EE writers do not want to see any of the couples happy...

As for Ian, hes a real PrixK..I didn't like him before I know for sure I do not like him at all now,  :Angry:

----------


## Siobhan

The way he spoke to Jane was horrid!! and his precious Lucy.. wonder how he will feel when EE does turn her fully into her mother and she tried to kill him (not it is not a spoiler, I can just see things going that way)

----------


## lizann

Jane deserves way way better than Ian

----------


## Siobhan

> Jane deserves way way better than Ian


but not Masood...  :Thumbsdown:  :Nono:

----------

lizann (06-11-2009)

----------


## lizann

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> Jane deserves way way better than Ian
> 
> 
> but not Masood...


yes not Mas - Zainab is his soulmate

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Jane  :Sad:  i couldnt tell if Lucy meant it when she said she would miss Jane and didnt want her to leave 

Did Archie leave Billy's wallet in the Vic?

----------


## Perdita

I think Lucy would miss Jane. Archie did leave Billy's wallet in the Vic

----------

tammyy2j (09-11-2009)

----------


## Abbie

Ok what the hell was that at the end last night!

----------


## sindydoll

well i thought owen was a dead man last night...what was his hand after lucas shook it?

----------


## Perdita

Blood, I think Lucas cut his hand with the knife he was holding

----------

sindydoll (07-11-2009)

----------


## sindydoll

> Blood, I think Lucas cut his hand with the knife he was holding


oh right! that actually makes sence now thanks

----------


## Abbie

I was really freaked out by that, did he mean to do that?

----------


## sindydoll

> I was really freaked out by that, did he mean to do that?


i dont think he did! i think his anger made his hand grip the blade

----------


## Perdita

Yes, I think he cut himself trying to keep his temper and then smeared Owen's hand with his blood when they shook hands.  :EEK!:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by lizann
> ...


I'm glad she left him. He is such a sorry ***. Poor Lucy. She finally comes to her senses and than this. She will think Jane left them because of her. After all she is just a troubled teenager. 

Masood was actually funny trying to make a joke out of a wrong situation.

----------


## Perdita

I am glad he pointed out that he is a good kisser but would not go further than that  :Smile:  Ian should give Jane some space to think about the adoption situation and not tell her that she can't come back if she leaves. But that is Ian how we know and love him (or not)  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

I was a bit wary about posting my opinion on the Ian/Jane situation as I felt it might be universally unpopular, but I am encouraged to say something as my wife said to me this morning, "We know Ian Beale's not a very nice person, but you do have to sympathise with him."

So...I also feel a bit sorry for Ian. Having had four children of his own and reaching a stage in his life where all the nappy changing and constant attention and so on is behind him, I can quite understand (as a father myself) why he would not want to go through it all again. And, although he didn't express himself well, it is a fact that when he and Jane got together she knew the position and knew he didn't want to have any more children. I think she is being unfair to him to expect him to want to adopt a baby now. 

Yes, maybe his ultimatum was a bit uncalled for and he should give Jane time to think but I have to say, like my wife, I do sympathise with Ian.

----------


## Siobhan

I kinda agree with you in the respect that Ian went about it all the wrong way.. but he has also got to understand that at the time Jane could have had kids but it was one of his kids that took that choice away from her.. Understand Ian doesn't want to be change nappies etc.. but for what we see he doesn't have much involvement with Bobby.. it seems that Lucy and Jane are the ones raising him, not his father.

----------


## parkerman

> I kinda agree with you in the respect that Ian went about it all the wrong way.. but he has also got to understand that at the time Jane could have had kids but it was one of his kids that took that choice away from her.


Yes, while that is true, it was still the case that they weren't actually going to have any kids, even though she could have. They had talked about it and agreed not to.

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> I kinda agree with you in the respect that Ian went about it all the wrong way.. but he has also got to understand that at the time Jane could have had kids but it was one of his kids that took that choice away from her.
> 
> 
> Yes, while that is true, it was still the case that they weren't actually going to have any kids, even though she could have. They had talked about it and agreed not to.


It maybe hard to understand but when you have the choice, you make it, it is your decision but that choice was taken away from her.. At the time she probably didn't want kids but she had a choice back then.. now she doesn't.. Maybe this is not making sense but if you had a choice and it was taken from you, it makes you want to have that choice back even more.. Women change their minds... just cause you feel that way "at that time" doesn't mean you will always feel like that...

----------


## parkerman

I do understand that, but I still think that makes it very hard on Ian.

It's a very difficult situation for both of them of course, but I don't think anyone can just say, "Oh typical Beale - he's the villain in this." No-one is the villain. It's just a heart-rending situation for both.

----------


## Perdita

I think Ian did not want for Jane to leave, that is why he told her she could not come back if she did leave. I think he is actually frightened that she will not come back to him and kind of kicked her out before she could leave him. He is sooo regretting what he said, I am sure. But it is the way Ian deals with his emotions. Speaks before he thinks.

----------


## Siobhan

> I do understand that, but I still think that makes it very hard on Ian.
> 
> It's a very difficult situation for both of them of course, but I don't think anyone can just say, "Oh typical Beale - he's the villain in this." No-one is the villain. It's just a heart-rending situation for both.


I only called him the "villain" due to the way he spoke to Jane like she was dirt... nothing more.. if he had handled it in a different way then people would probably have more sympathy...

----------


## lizann

What business is it of Ronnie's what Owen did to Libby and Denise?

----------


## sindydoll

:EEK!:   oh no did ronnie really have condoms

----------


## Kim

Ones that she's put pins through maybe but that would be it  :Lol:

----------


## sindydoll

> Ones that she's put pins through maybe but that would be it


 well that came into my mind too  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

I was thinking that as well  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

Why did Peggy ring Pat from Archie's house surely she would rang from the Vic or her own mobile?

So does Denise still have feelings for Owen?

I must admit even though he is a villian i'm liking Owen as a character   Spoiler:    pity Lucas kills him

----------


## Perdita

I think Peggy did not want to waste any time in making the call, that is why she used Archie's. Or she wants to save her phone bill lol

----------


## JustJodi

*I am liking the character Owen alot more than I like Lucas,actually the guy who plays Owen is quite a good actor..  Spoiler:    Its too bad hes not going to be around much longer   * *Funny  ROXY  nearly rumbled Peggy,,," some one is having SEX"  (toilet seat up )* 
*Denise is driving me crazy with her stupid drivel..*
*Is it just me  or has MAX starting to look like he is unraveling around the seams ???He just seems to be alot more MOODY than normal..* 
*None of these story lines are making much sense...*

----------


## Perdita

Max is moody because   Spoiler:    he is broke

----------


## tammyy2j

OMG Ian hitting on Tanya  :EEK!:  

What did Max do? I'm guessing Peggy wont see a penny from the Insurance Payout somehow 

How long before Jay fesses up?

----------


## Siobhan

where did Ian get the impression she was into him  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  she was just been a friend, does he honestly believe that he is that HOT she would want him.

----------


## lizann

WTF would want Ian Beale  :Sick:  

Does Jay also know about Christian and Syed?

----------


## sindydoll

> OMG Ian hitting on Tanya  
> 
> What did Max do? I'm guessing Peggy wont see a penny from the Insurance Payout somehow 
> 
> How long before Jay fesses up?


ian hitting on tanys was so funny  :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> where did Ian get the impression she was into him  she was just been a friend, does he honestly believe that he is that HOT she would want him.


 
*I find him totally digusting,, Jane and Tanya are really really good friends...why on earth did he ASSUME that Tanya would wanna do some horizonal tango or some tongue hockey with the likes of him ,, geeze  *

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Sam is right about Roxy only wanting Jack involved in Amy's life for the cash (OMG i said Sam was right  :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## sindydoll

lucy is evil

----------


## Dutchgirl

> lucy is evil


Nope that is peer pressure.
I felt sorry for Jay.Lucy will make it up.

----------


## tammyy2j

It all kicks off tonight - Bianca and Sam fight  :Cheer:  Go on Team Ginga  :Cheer:  

So Jack still loves Ronnie so sleeping with her cousin Sam will definitley win her back  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## megan999

I'm getting tired of Ronnie's behaviour now. I wish she'd sort herself out!! Go Bianca!!  :Thumbsup:  I can't stand the way Sam is messing Ricky about. I'm getting bored of the Fox family in general, I just want Lucas to be found out to make it more exciting  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Sam reminds me of Jordan 

Yes i agree i'm bored of The Fox family also  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## sindydoll

sam is so false when she crys!
poor heather with that dodgy insurance man  :Angry:

----------


## megan999

How does Owen know Lucas has something to do with Trina's death??  :Searchme:

----------


## lizann

> It all kicks off tonight - Bianca and Sam fight  Go on Team Ginga  
> 
> So Jack still loves Ronnie so sleeping with her cousin Sam will definitley win her back


I expected a better fight tbh and Ricky should have punched Jack

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> It all kicks off tonight - Bianca and Sam fight  Go on Team Ginga  
> 
> So Jack still loves Ronnie so sleeping with her cousin Sam will definitley win her back 
> 
> 
> I expected a better fight tbh and Ricky should have punched Jack


He tried but Phil held him back.. Sam deserved what she got.. Bianca didn't.. Ricky will come around I hope

----------


## Dutchgirl

> How does Owen know Lucas has something to do with Trina's death??


I think he knows one when he sees one. He is no angel himself.

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by megan999
> 
> 
> How does Owen know Lucas has something to do with Trina's death?? 
> 
> 
> I think he knows one when he sees one. He is no angel himself.


Yes, I think Dutchgirl is right. He doesn't know for sure. He just knows what Lucas is like.

----------


## megan999

> Originally Posted by Dutchgirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by megan999
> ...


Oh, right, I thought Lucas had something incriminating  :Ponder:

----------


## lizann

yay Sam is gone  :Cheer:

----------

CrazyLea (19-11-2009), tammyy2j (20-11-2009)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

At last. She was beginning to get unbearable.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Bless Doctor guy. Hope he finds the courage to say no to Chelsea and asks Roxy out.

----------

CrazyLea (19-11-2009), tammyy2j (20-11-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sam gone and more Dr. Al  :Cheer:  good episode last night

----------


## parkerman

Not that good. I felt sure Winston and Tracey would win the dancing competition.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## lizann

Roxy and Ben scenes and the pink thong  :Lol:  

Dr Al is better suited with Roxy but last night finally Chelesa did something good 

Minty comparing women to food  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

Great episode last night and a big part for Winston. He even spoke!  :Cheer:  

By the way, is Libby doing an Oxford correspondence course or something? Why isn't she ever there?

----------


## JustJodi

> yay Sam is gone


 
But is she GONE for GOOD ??????????????? :Searchme:   :Ponder:

----------


## JustJodi

> Great episode last night and a big part for Winston. He even spoke!  
> 
> By the way, is Libby doing an Oxford correspondence course or something? Why isn't she ever there?


Yea Winston did speak :EEK!:   I was wondering about Libby too, I was thinking U can not just blow off Oxford because of her moms dumb butt wedding :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> yay Sam is gone 
> 
> 
>  
> But is she GONE for GOOD ???????????????


We can hope!

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> Great episode last night and a big part for Winston. He even spoke!  
> 
> By the way, is Libby doing an Oxford correspondence course or something? Why isn't she ever there?
> 
> 
> Yea Winston did speak  I was wondering about Libby too, I was thinking U can not just blow off Oxford because of her moms dumb butt wedding


Exactly. Obviously she would come home for the day on the day itself but not for weeks beforehand.

----------


## Siobhan

Mid terms... she couldn't be arsed been there.. yeah I noticed she is always around... and Adam is coming back for wedding too... surely Oxford is not that flexible?

----------


## parkerman

I thought it was completely out of character for Libby to go and sit with Adam instead of take her place at the front as a bridesmaid at her own mother's wedding with Darren her fiance. It just simply wouldn't have happened!

----------


## Perdita

The typical soap logic though, at times extremely unrealistic

----------


## parkerman

Yes, you're right.

Just like Lucas being able to unload the body, bury it and fill that hole in all in the space of a few minutes with no-one seeing him.

----------


## Siobhan

How Ricky didn't cop on to a rolled up carpet in the back of Phil car is beyond me.... 

As for Lucas, it took more than a few minutes   Spoiler:    Denise mentions to him to night that she saw him plant Trina's tree the night before

----------


## parkerman

> How Ricky didn't cop on to a rolled up carpet in the back of Phil car is beyond me....


Yes, I thought that too. But then I thought, well it is Ricky!



> As for Lucas, it took more than a few minutes


Denise told him to go away for 10 minutes. She didn't say anything about how long he'd been when he came back, so I assumed he had only been gone about 10 minutes.

----------


## Siobhan

was it just me or did it seem at first Lucas didn't want to be with her yet? 

How sleezy was Kim's boyfriend with chelsea? and as for Libby sitting with Adam and wonder why Darren was upset... get a clue libs.. for someone going to oxford she ain't have thick!!

----------


## Perdita

Going to university a lot of the times means you are academic but not necessarily streetwise

----------


## lizann

Libby looked awful in her dress she needs to tame the hair  :Lol:  

Adam copping a feel when dancing with Libby  :Lol:  go Adam 

Was Auntie Kim and her fella at Denise's wedding to Kevin also? I couldnt remember

----------


## Perdita

> Libby looked awful in her dress she needs to tame the hair  
> 
> Adam copping a feel when dancing with Libby  go Adam 
> 
> *Was Auntie Kim and her fella at Denise's wedding to Kevin also? I couldnt remember*


No, she has been referred to a lot but has never been on screen in EastEnders before

----------

lizann (27-11-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

Kim in that dress.. they are really the people you never ever want to invite to a wedding or anything but have to cause they are family  :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

*Lucas is pure evil !!!!!!!!!!! Denise is blissfully unaware.. going thru the honeymoon mode..geeze..*
*Dexter was pure slime  , Kim was just a lush..as Sioban said there is one in every family LOL*
*But did U notice how Kim looked when Dexter hugged her, she looked a bit UNCERTAIN..*

*Actually I am surprised no one else on the square noticed the rolled up carpet in the trunk/boot of the Jag. I mean it was pretty obvious ..*

*I have to laugh.........Ian is such a stupid little man,, oh that hot tub he got looked like one of those blow up deals..didn't look like a fancy one made of fiberglass.* 

*I wish Sugar would start digging around that tree...*

----------


## parkerman

> Going to university a lot of the times means you are academic but not necessarily streetwise


Does Libby actually go to university then?  :Confused:

----------


## Perdita

I think she might have had a look at the building at least  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

I'm personally not finding Lucas' dark side very believable - he's nothing like as good as Tony in Corrie - although I do like the idea of a murderous preacher.

As for burying the body, planting the tree and filling in the rest of that hole in the 10 mins that Denise was getting ready - that was ridiculous.  Anyone who's done any gardening will know that's not possible - especially with getting just one spot of mud on him!

I'm sorry Owen's gone though.

----------

lizann (29-11-2009), parkerman (28-11-2009)

----------


## lizann

How is Christian still on good terms with Lucy and Ian?

----------


## tammyy2j

If i were Ronnie and i lost all that money i'd be furious but no she dont care now she is preggers surely it can Owen's baby 

I like Roxy and Dr Al together

----------


## JustJodi

*I guess the battery in Owens cell phone has finally run out ???  I would love to see Sugar start digging into that hole and "unearth" what she was howling about !!!!*

*Max is really going to make a mess of things...its only a matter of time before every one figures him out as a sleazy con man!!!* 

*I still think that hot tub is TACKY..and I find it rather pathetic he is trying to get people to get in it with him.*

----------


## lizann

Ronnie pregnant by Owen that must be super sperm to work that fast  :Lol:  

Phil's con didnt work

----------


## Perdita

I felt sorry for Ben to find his dad covered in blood lying on the floor  :Sad:

----------


## JustJodi

*I guess we all know those loan sharks meant biz  ..poor Ben hes had so much to happen to him in his young life, now for him to find his daddy all beaten up and bloody.* 

*Well I guess Liz left the Square via black cab ..I think she would have made a nice girlfriend for Patrick *

----------


## LostVoodoo

> *Well I guess Liz left the Square via black cab ..I think she would have made a nice girlfriend for Patrick *


surely that won't be the last we see of her, when her son is found buried in the street where they both used to live?

----------


## Perdita

I don't think she has gone for good either, she will be back and hopefully Patrick will stop being a pratt and they get together  :Love:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I had no idea Owen was getting killed off so it was a bit of a shock to me!

----------


## Siobhan

> I had no idea Owen was getting killed off so it was a bit of a shock to me!


I think it was a waste.. there is so much they could have done with Owen and Lucas... How Lucas got away with it is beyond me.. (and who throws out a very new carpet?)

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> I had no idea Owen was getting killed off so it was a bit of a shock to me!
> 
> 
> I think it was a waste.. there is so much they could have done with Owen and Lucas... How Lucas got away with it is beyond me.. (and who throws out a very new carpet?)


Perhaps the carpet was not meant to be thrown out? Many years ago, my brother and his flat mate took a three piece suit that stood on the pavement a couple of houses away and a few days later found out that the original owners had put it there because they were spring cleaning the living room  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

it was in a skip so I think it was meant to be throw out but brilliant story.. I can just imagine their faces  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

They never invited those neighbours round for coffee  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> They never invited those neighbours round for coffee



 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  I can just imagine.. sorry.. still laughing here and we are off topic but brilliant

----------


## Siobhan

ah  syed tells Christian he love him  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  
And Ian get the pub!! interesting..


it is bugging me now.. a while ago I mentioned about Masoods not speaking much indian when talking to each other and last night they did... I think we have an EE writer spy on these boards!! it is not the first time something like this was done

----------


## lizann

I wonder how Janine will deal with Ian

----------


## JustJodi

> I wonder how Janine will deal with Ian


 
*Hmmmmmmmmm maybe she will remind him the time she was a prossie and she used him ???  Hes drunk as a skunk, she can get in bed with him and he can wake up and assume they did something ???   *

----------

lizann (08-12-2009)

----------


## JustJodi

*Poor Christian * 

*"I'm a good Muslim boy I am !!! "( sort of reminded me of what Eliza Doolittle said in MY FAIR LADY)* 

*What the heck is Whitney playing at ????  Has she gone off the rails?? Now the cell phone,,, ohhhh PULEEZZE.. She is so STUPID*

*Hope Rachel pulls thru!!!!*
*Selfish Max standing over her hoping she would be able to sign the check.. * 

*The saying " oh what a tangled web we weave when we first practice to decieve" is right on the money with the Massoods...*

----------


## LostVoodoo

> it is bugging me now.. a while ago I mentioned about Masoods not speaking much indian when talking to each other and last night they did... I think we have an EE writer spy on these boards!!


lol, maybe. I'm wondering, did I miss any references to Eid? Thought it was a bit odd if they didn't mention it since it's a pretty big deal for Muslims...

----------


## Perdita

> it is bugging me now.. a while ago I mentioned about Masoods not speaking much indian when talking to each other and last night they did... I think we have an EE writer spy on these boards!! it is not the first time something like this was done


I was thinking exactly the same  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Sorry I'm going of track but it's not the first time that we have suspected a bbc lurcker on this board and they do exisit.  Last year my nephew had taken photographs of old paitent files lying around an old abandon hospital and he discussed it on a photography forum he is a member of.  The next thing he was contacted by the bbc and interviewed.

----------


## sean slater

It was amazing to see Stacey back tonight, I loved it! And her weird friend lol haha. It was great to see her having a laugh with another girl her own age. I hope Stacey's mate does come and visit walford, it'd be funny. I also thought Stacey looked pretty hot tonight! I liked seeing her with all her front taken away, just being normal.

The Bradley stuff wasnt really what I was expecting. I thought he'd be dying to know about how Stacey's getting on, but really he didnt seem to care less. It was like he was being polite to Jean but he didnt really have time for her. 

Did anyone else think it was weird when Max gave Syd a hug? I havent seen them say more than two words to each other. And considering what happened with Stacey, I think he should try and resist contact with Bradley's girlfriends lol. 

The Whitney stuff, Tony is such a creep! how is he allowed to make phonecalls from his cell like that?! disgusting! 

Was a good episode with a lot going on!

----------


## Perdita

I missed a bit due to a phone call .. why are Bradley and Syd back? I knew Bradley would be but did not expect to see Syd and Noah again.

----------


## JustJodi

*Bradley I can see why he came back cos of his mom being in a bad way, but SadSack Syd .. why?? Thought she found a plush job working in a hospital in Canada ?? Max forging Rachels name    bad Max bad bad!!!!!!!!!!!! Why is Max trying to keep Bradley from the hospital????? ( oh yea I know cuz Rachel may mention the money ????)*

*Nice seeing Stacey again..* 

*Was pretty sickening to see Tony   Seems like even being in prison he can still reach out and touch Whitney. trying to soften her up and get her from testifying against him,, ughhhhhhhhhh* 
*Uh oh Ricky spilled the beans .. Whit is not  gonna be happy...Sighh..but again she has always been a very unhappy person.*

*Ian is such a pathetic little scrubby old man...Loved it that Ryan didn't play his game. Now lets see what Janine does or Ryan does ..I do not think either one will be able to secure Phil's loan off of Ian ..*

----------

Perdita (08-12-2009)

----------


## sean slater

Yep Syd didnt need to come back, though I suppose EE writers think it's important to the Bradley and Stacey storyline coming up.   Spoiler:    When Bradley and Stacey get back together, even though I have never taken to Syd, I would probs will feel a little bit sorry for her. Cos Bradley has had many chances to go after Stacey, and he never took it. Instead he went to Canada with Syd, got her and her sons hopes up, and then broke her heart. Not a nice thing to do.

----------


## Siobhan

I think Syd came back as she doesn't trust Bradley

----------


## sean slater

Yeh I definetely think thats part of it.

----------


## lizann

It was great seeing Bradley and Stacey but why did Syd and Noah also return  :Confused:  

Poor Whitney  :Sad:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I think Syd came back as she doesn't trust Bradley


I would think partly that, and to support Bradley too.

----------


## Abbie

Aww did I miss seeing stacey?  :Sad:

----------


## sean slater

Tonights episode what did you reckon? Eastenders is definetely getting better, loving all the Whitney stuff and Im starting to really like Ryan! Loved the bit when Tony was getting intimidated by Ryan in court, not having a clue who he was. Probably wondering whether Whitney has got a boyfriend on the scene. Good one Ryan! 

Seems like Janine really likes Ryan then lol but she can never put genuine affection in front of cash or material objects. My god! the choice Archie, Ian or Ryan lol. Not difficult. 

God Jean! She can never think rationally can she? lol. Asking Bradley whether he'd come and pick up Stacey with her lol. In what universe would that happen? but of course its a soap so it will lol. 

A little scene with Max and Bradley mentioning Stacey mmm. Max still knows where Stacey is. Of course everyone on the square makes it their business to know these things, but still ...

----------


## parkerman

Who does Max owe all this money to? I know he owes Phil Â£13,000 but Phil wouldn't send in the bailiffs, so on whose behalf are the bailiffs working? I must have missed this somewhere.

----------


## Perdita

Looks like Max has lived on borrowed money for quite some time

----------


## JustJodi

*Does any one think that Janine and Ian did the horizonal mambo??  I found it so disgusting ..I hope it is just the case that Ian was gonna try to do the deed  but didn't quite make it and fell asleep ( in drunken stupor)*

*Interesting thing is  where was Tanya when the baliffs were tagging every thing??If she was at the Booty some one would have told her that someone had entered her house ???? Guess he has his car hiden so they do not take that too ( like Phil loaned the Jag to Lucas and Denise  for their honey moon)Another cool thing is Rachel KNEW what Max was up to,,, whooo hoooooo..*

----------


## Perdita

I think that Ian did not want to do anything with Janine, he just got so drunk that Janine put him in her bed to sleep it off. Of course, Ian does not know that nothing happened, so has become a very easy prey for evil Janine.  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

That bit with Rachel was brilliant.. she knew exactly what Max was up to and didn't sign cheque on purpose!! Caught by the balls!!! and then he had the cheek to mention their wedding vows (for richer or poorer) after he broke them.. hahaha.. don't make me laugh.. Max is a weasel.. worse than Beale

----------


## lizann

Janine has Ryan, Ian and Archie so who will she take????????

Archie & Janine  :Sick:  

Ian & Janine  :Sick:  

Ryan & Janine  :Cheer:  I kinda like them as a couple great chemistry

----------


## tammyy2j

I loved the scenes with Bradley and Stacey last night - they really work so well together and have great chemistry   Spoiler:    its a shame Charlie is leaving    

Whitney is so confused and mixed up  :Sad:

----------

lizann (11-12-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

It was really really good last night... I would have ripped tony apart if I had been there.. and the scene with Ricky and tiffany ahh!! 

Stacey and Bradley  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## sean slater

Yeah last nites episode was brilliant! obviously the highlights being Bradley and Stacey and all the Whitney stuff! amazing!

It's strange how Ryan has got so close to Whitney so quickly. At first he didnt want to know, then he found out about the Tony situation, and it seems like he wants to be her rock. I love him! Why did Whitneys mum not come back? the only reason she left was cos Ryan drove her away. So think she would want to come back and help Whitney if she had the chance. 

Bradley and Stacey soo sweet.  :Heart:

----------


## lizann

yay to Bracey  :Cheer:  

bye bye Syd and Tanya

----------


## sean slater

Yeh! Bradley and Stacey sooo cute. Bradley was quite harsh to Syd at the end, when he was throwing her bags into the taxi lol. I think he was a bit annoyed at her for talking about Stacey like she was a slag.  :Rotfl:  Im glad to see the back of her! And what was all that she was banging on about, that Bradley couldnt do it to Noah, how long have they been going out? And asking Bradley to adopt him, a bit soon dont you think. But still Bradley wasnt exactly nice. It's been great but really i've been in love with stacey all along lol. 

Ive noticed in the last two episodes with Bradley and Stacey, they've hardly spoken two words to each other. Its all done by them looking at each other and showing emotion, its very intense and powerful. There amazing! 

Whitney was brilliant! glad she came to her senses and she's sorted things out with Tiffany.

----------


## sean slater

Why is it that when a couple get back together, that you've waited for for soo long. They have to disapear off on holiday for a week!  I want as much screen time as possible with them.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Excellent episodes this week, its looking set to be another miserable xmas on the square  :Big Grin:

----------

Siobhan (13-12-2009)

----------


## Dazzle

Whitney's mum didn't really care about her.  She was just using her to hide from Ryan last time she was in it, from what I can remember.

I'm also delighted that Bradley and Stacey are back together  :Cheer:

----------


## Dutchgirl

This week was brilliant. I wondered why Max did not ask Tanya for the money. I thought it was his pride but then to discover Booty isn't Tanya's!!

Whitney and Tiff they also have chemistry so cute.

Janine does care for Whitney. Sometimes her softer side appears.... Oh no it has vanished into thin air again.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Excellent episodes this week, its looking set to be another miserable xmas on the square


It normally is, to my knowledge i think the last happy xmas on the square was when kat/alfie got married,

----------


## sean slater

Yeah that was great xmas!  :Smile:  but a dramatic xmas can be just as good.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah and viewers have come to expect and enjoy a dramatic and explosive christmas in all soaps

----------


## Bad Wolf

its nice how they have given ricky and b the lighter stuff this year after all the trial drama

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Originally Posted by Samtsirhc
> 
> 
> Excellent episodes this week, its looking set to be another miserable xmas on the square 
> 
> 
> It normally is, to my knowledge i think the last happy xmas on the square was when kat/alfie got married,


god i love that christmas, the whole thing was so lovely- esp with the snow machine at the end! but i agree, you want something exciting at christmas in the soaps, makes your own disasterous christmases not seem too bad!  :Lol:

----------


## lizann

Jane and all her fit men why would she return to Ian  :Confused:  even though poor little Bobby 

I hope Max repays Heather 

Janine and Archie was disgusting  :Sick:

----------


## Dazzle

> Janine and Archie was disgusting


I didn't think it was too bad, surprisingly - it was a bit cringemaking, but I think it was meant to be.  It would be unrealistic if they didn't sleep together.

It seems that Janine is really in love with Archie.  :Ponder: 

Billy hearing her say "Oh Archie" as they were getting down to it was hysterical.  :Rotfl:

----------


## sean slater

Yeh Janine and Archie were cringeworthy! Janine is in no way in love with Archie, she's just after his money and a way into the Vic. Exactly the way she was when she tried to marry that aged man lol. cracks me up that she can still get men to fall for it! lol haha. Archie deserves it though. She's a gold digger. I think she does have genuine feelings for Ryan but she wont let herself be emotional or open up to anyone. I dont think she ever will, cos she wouldnt be the same person if she did. Stacey went soft when she got with Bradley. I dont think anyone would want that to happen to Janine lol.

----------


## Perdita

Archie knows she does not love him, I don't think he is under any illusions that she is after money, the Vic, whatever she can lay her hands on, no matter how. He is using her to get what he wants, no more. Janine probably quite likes Ryan but he is not ruthless or rich enough for her to be interested in him long term.

----------


## lizann

I guess Billy is siding with Archie now  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Oh Ian caught with his pants down again  :Nono:

----------


## Dazzle

I'm enjoying Archie and Janine's evil plotting.

----------


## sean slater

> Jane and all her fit men why would she return to Ian  even though poor little Bobby


I know lol. I cant believe she'd move in with them or that they would let her stay lol. weird situation. Who were they, friends that used to go to Christian's gym haha. Well maybe they were gay, they were certainly very hot. Previous conquests of Christian? lol.

----------


## lizann

How much of a weasle is Ian Beale even though i had seen in spoilers he gave the loan agreement to Archie i cant believe after Ben's plea he still went through with it  :Angry:  Jane deserves so much better than him

----------


## Siobhan

> How much of a weasle is Ian Beale even though i had seen in spoilers he gave the loan agreement to Archie i cant believe after Ben's plea he still went through with it  Jane deserves so much better than him


I feel for him... I don't often but in this case he has to make a choice between his kids and his brother... If he lost Jane, his kids would be devastated.. and although he loves Ben, Phil has done him no favours in the past... Poor man.

----------

parkerman (18-12-2009)

----------


## parkerman

I agree. He was going to confess to Jane but then realised what that confession would do to Jane as well as Peter, Lucy and Bobby. It was a terrible situation for him to be in and I think he made the right choice.

----------

Siobhan (18-12-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

Maybe he should have talked to Phil, explain that he is over a barrel but then what could Phil do.. hold him over a barrel too until he didn't have to pay the load anymore?? Tough choice but I think he made the right one too

----------


## Dazzle

I'm not sure he made the right choice - this being a soap it's bound to come out eventually.  Also, he'd promised Ben to extend the loan a couple of hours beforehand.  He should have stuck to his guns and called Archie and Janine's bluff.  After all, he was in a terrible state after Jane left him and I'm sure she would come to understand why he did it eventually.

To be honest, though, it was totally in character for Ian not have the courage to stand up to them, and I don't ever want Ian to stop being a weasel - Adam Woodyat is so good at it!

----------


## parkerman

> I'm not sure he made the right choice - this being a soap it's bound to come out eventually.


Does Ian know he's only in a soap and it's not real life then?  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> I'm not sure he made the right choice - this being a soap it's bound to come out eventually.  Also, he'd promised Ben to extend the loan a couple of hours beforehand.  He should have stuck to his guns and called Archie and Janine's bluff.  After all, he was in a terrible state after Jane left him and I'm sure she would come to understand why he did it eventually.


Think about it.. Jane knows Ian's past with Janine.. yes she left him but for him to go off with Janine would be a big insult.. could he risk that?? (you are right about him been a weasel.. I love that about Ian too)

----------


## Dazzle

> Does Ian know he's only in a soap and it's not real life then?


 :Rotfl:  Hmm, I didn't word that quite right, did I? 

I still think that Jane will find out sometime and it'll really hit the fan then.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Course she'll find out, these things always come out. I cant believe Ian was stupid enough to fall for Janine's tricks in the first place, everyone knows what shes like by now.

----------


## tammyy2j

Ian can always take in Phil and Ben when they are homeless  :Lol:  

Jane had an affair with Grant and Ian forgave her - he should have been honest and told her the truth

----------


## Chris_2k11

"Get ya own stamp" haha

----------


## Johnny Allen

I just love Archie, coming into the vic with Janine like that.

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, it was great - they make a deliciously evil team.  It's such a shame he's leaving.

----------


## Bryan

just watching the omnibus, 

how could Heather have put down the food, rang the bell and ran away in the 10 seconds that max took to open the door? she's hardly the fittest soul in Walford is she?

----------


## Katy

you know what, i thought that as well, i also thought as she signe it Heather and George she probably had the baby with her as well! 

This is soapland, the only explanation i can think of.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> how could Heather have put down the food, rang the bell and ran away in the 10 seconds that max took to open the door? she's hardly the fittest soul in Walford is she?


LOL Glad I wasn't the only one who thought that! Max opened the door quite quickly.. Couldn't have been more than 5 seconds even  :Ponder:   :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

I agree, that's exactly what I though too.

We know EE is story-led rather than character-led, but the producers and writers do make some silly mistakes following this line.  Another recent example was Ronnie and Roxy cooking for all those people at the community centre in the tiny domestic kitchen at the Vic!  Hello!   :Searchme:   Is that allowed?  Also, didn't the Vic used to have it's own industrial kitchen years ago?  Whatever happened to that?

These things are just part of the fun of soaps.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

i cant believe Ian! he's put his brothers home and family's well being in jeopardy by selling to archie! how selfish! he should have took the fall for what he did instead of signing the loan over to them.

we all know what happens over christmas, when everything goes tits up, whats to stop janine still blackmailing Ian?

----------


## Bad Wolf

awwwwwww how sweet are todd and whitney?????

----------


## Bryan

haha i love zainab

z: "mrs slater is leaving"
mo "mrs harris"
z: "still leaving"

 :Big Grin:   :Lol:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> haha i love zainab
> 
> z: "mrs slater is leaving"
> mo "mrs harris"
> z: "still leaving"


Do not mess with a pregnant lady, or mother in law to be, or she who is planning a wedding!


Cannot wait for this weeks episodes.

----------


## Siobhan

> haha i love zainab
> 
> z: "mrs slater is leaving"
> mo "mrs harris"
> z: "still leaving"


I love her too.. I love when she was at the ante natal classes explain what it was like to "really" have a baby  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## tammyy2j

Did i miss an episode when did everyone find out about Archie and Janine?

I'm glad Stacey and Bradley are back 

I really like the brother sister relationship between Jane and Christian 

Ian is a cowardly weasle hiding away 

Dotty is back  :Thumbsdown:  

I hope Roxy and Ronnie remember Danielle and Sean as its year since there are gone

----------


## Bad Wolf

masie smith- aka little tiffany should be given her own show!!

jane and christian were brilliant- her total joy that he finally found somone to love turned to sharing his pain when she realised who........

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Did i miss an episode when did everyone find out about Archie and Janine?
> 
> I hope Roxy and Ronnie remember Danielle and Sean as its year since there are gone


Danielle left in April, but it would be good if they were mentioned since christmas is a time for family

----------


## Abbie

Aww I love seeing Bradley and Stacey happy  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

> Did i miss an episode when did everyone find out about Archie and Janine?


When Janine told Peggy she was engaged to Archie.

----------


## sean slater

> Did i miss an episode when did everyone find out about Archie and Janine?
> 
> I'm glad Stacey and Bradley are back 
> 
> I really like the brother sister relationship between Jane and Christian.


Yeh I think we are to assume that a few days have gone by between friday and monday. Only the Mitchell family themselves, and maybe a few eavesdroppers at the Vic found out about Archie in fridays episode. That did throw me as well. 

Glad about Bradley and Stacey. There extremely comfortable in each others presence. Not even a hint of a disagreement between the pair of them. Weird lol.

----------


## Dazzle

I'm loving the war between Archie and the rest of the Mitchells and wish it could go on for longer.

What a cow Janine was to tell Ronnie and Roxy that Billy knew about their plans - I thought she was supposed to like Billy!

I was glad to see Bradley and Stacey so happy too, but we didn't even get one episode without drama for them, even though Bradley doesn't know anything about the pregnancy yet.

----------


## Abbie

Poor ronnie  :Sad:

----------


## sean slater

I dont know how Stacey can stay so calm about the pregnancy. She'd usually be really worried and agitated, thinking that Bradley wont stay with her when he finds out the truth etc. But she just seems quite comfortable. Calmly thinking about what to do. She's less worried than when she found out she was pregnant the first time, and it was Bradleys before. It seems like whatever she's thinking about in her future its about her, not thinking about her and Bradley as a couple. Just whether she'd be able to cope with it.

----------


## Abbie

I think the unit place thingy - cant remember what its called - has helped to be calm - also I assumed the doctor said a few things

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Plus remember the reason she stopped taking her meds in the first place was because she didnt have true feelings anymore, maybe they are relaxing her a little too much considering the situation

----------


## Florijo

For a woman with a gay brother, who almost got married, Jane has little understanding of gay men.

Her feelings and past history with Christian is clouding her understanding...in her rants the fact _Syed_, a married man-to-be and a Muslim to boot, was having an affair with another man[/i] might give her a clue...unless she thinks Christian is _that good_ that he can "turn" even Muslim men?

----------


## sean slater

> For a woman with a gay brother, who almost got married, Jane has little understanding of gay men.
> 
> Her feelings and past history with Christian is clouding her understanding...in her rants the fact _Syed_, a married man-to-be and a Muslim to boot, was having an affair with another man[/i] might give her a clue...unless she thinks Christian is _that good_ that he can "turn" even Muslim men?


lol yeh true its naive to think that somebody can turn someone else gay. But she doesnt know the extent of the situation yet, she doesnt realise it is two sided. All she's seen is her brother seemingly stalking Syed, and Syed assumingly being in a loving realationship, walking around hand in hand with Amira.

----------


## tammyy2j

Why dont Ronnie, Peggy or Roxy punch Janine?

I would if i were them

So Pat is gone for a while

----------


## parkerman

> So Pat is gone for a while


Looks that way. I thought it was a bit much for Ricky to say, "So Wicksy just has to click his fingers and you come running."

Er...well, yes, Simon is Pat's son and his partner is having a baby.

(Of course her other son has just handed in his resignation as a doctor at Holby General, but that's another story...)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Why dont Ronnie, Peggy or Roxy punch Janine?


um cos she'll ring the police?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I'm loving the war between Archie and the rest of the Mitchells and wish it could go on for longer.
> 
> What a cow Janine was to tell Ronnie and Roxy that Billy knew about their plans - I thought she was supposed to like Billy!
> 
> I was glad to see Bradley and Stacey so happy too, but we didn't even get one episode without drama for them, even though Bradley doesn't know anything about the pregnancy yet.


Janine likes Billy, but if she can spill the beans on anyone she will. She even squealed on her brother about Tiffanny being his daughter.

Aw poor Ronnie. (But maybe she can have a baby with Jack? The seem to be very cosy) Bit much but that is how it should be.

Aren't medicine for people with bipolar bad for babies?

----------


## Dazzle

> Janine likes Billy, but if she can spill the beans on anyone she will. She even squealed on her brother about Tiffanny being his daughter.


You're right, she can't miss any opportunity to stir things up, even if she hurts those she supposedly cares about.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by Dazzle
> 
> 
> I'm loving the war between Archie and the rest of the Mitchells and wish it could go on for longer.
> 
> What a cow Janine was to tell Ronnie and Roxy that Billy knew about their plans - I thought she was supposed to like Billy!
> 
> I was glad to see Bradley and Stacey so happy too, but we didn't even get one episode without drama for them, even though Bradley doesn't know anything about the pregnancy yet.
> 
> ...


That must have been why stacey was saying she liked her life she didnt want to go back to hospital because, chances are in her state she will have to have her medication at least reduced if not stopped and she will prob have to be hospitalised so her condition can be monitered, im just speculating though

----------


## lizann

I cant wait for Archie to turn on Janine 

Poor Ronnie she loses another child  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

I thought it was sweet with jack

Sad though  :Sad:

----------


## Katy

It was so sad. Can't wAit till tonight. Should be good. Loved the way peggy left the pub andtiffany was adorable in last nights. She's so sweet.

----------


## Timalay

Is it just me or have they just added 10 million other suspects tonight?

It'll probably will end up being Tracy

----------


## Meh

I say it was the ghost of dirty den

----------


## SarahWakefield

> Is it just me or have they just added 10 million other suspects tonight?
> 
> It'll probably will end up being Tracy



She's fishing.  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Timalay
> 
> 
> Is it just me or have they just added 10 million other suspects tonight?
> 
> It'll probably will end up being Tracy
> 
> 
> 
> She's fishing.


 :Lol:  that made me laugh!!


My money is on sam

----------


## sean slater

I defo think Bradley cos he loves Stacey sooo much and you could see how much anger he had in him. But you could also see that he wasnt very good with the physical fighting, he doesnt have a lot of brawn. So throwing something at him when he isnt looking seems like a way Bradley would do it. Phil was too drunk and he wouldnt throw a bust at him, that would be a bit cowardly for him lol. I dont think Peggy has it in her either, she always gets somebody else to do her dirty work for her. 

We know that Bradley and Peggy are both leaving. Bradley defo! Really liked Bradley tonight, he's grown up a lot. When he found out Stacey was pregnant the last time he yelled and accused her, but tonight he was very calm and rational, and really understood. Great bloke to have on your side! lol. Can you believe Archie raping young girls disgusting!

----------


## sean slater

Just looked it up and Stacey slept with Ryan on September 21st, which was obviously just over 3 months ago, so it could easily be his. Defo think Eastenders are being selective with this Archie business. Obviously him raping Stacey is still a huge issue, but the baby thing, its not clear cut that its his.

Stacey did start off by saying she slept with loads of people but then she narrowed it down to Archie. Also Stacey did go to the doctors like 3 months ago, and he said she should take a pregnancy test cos of all the unprotected sex she's had.  :Confused:  

When Bradley said narrow it down to ten lol she could have mentioned ryan.

----------


## parkerman

Well I reckon it's Winston. He saw how unpopular Archie was with everyone in the Square and he thought that if he hit him over the head with the bust of Queen Vic everyone would be so so grateful that they would give him a bigger part.  :Big Grin:  

That's my guess anyway. Anyone know what William Hill is offering on Winston?

----------


## JustJodi

I missed this evenings episode,, so did some one bump off Archie ??? I have a feeling it is Bradley too,this guy has been on a slow burn for a long time where stacey is concerned,, so its not suprising he finally lost his cool and became the GINGER NINJA  once again  :Searchme:   :Ponder:

----------


## Bryan

what an amazing episode of Eastenders! wasn't expecting Sam showing up again - haha when Peggy slapped her bare across the face!!!  :Cheer:  

I was still shocked at the Archie rape thing even though it had been rumoured on here! 

It was good to see so many of the cast in the episode. It was just so good on so many levels.

I honestly cant bet on who killed him, but I do think Bradley will go down for it, whether he's guilty or not.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Im not sure about the Archie rape thing, because of her hate for Archie after Danielle, I had the feeling she had maybe made it up. I could be wrong. I can see Bradley going down for the murder, simply because he punched Archie and had his blood on his hands.

Wow but what an episode, never saw Sam coming back, my money is on Sam or Ryan doing the deed. Larry Lamb was exceptional last night, shame he's gone now. Vintage EE.

----------


## sean slater

I dont think Stacey made it up cos Archie admitted it, but I dont really know why she told Bradley. Its not definite that he's the father of her baby. Rape is still a very big deal I know but if it turns out the father is Ryan, or Ryan comes to see Stacey demanding to know if he's the dad, do you think Bradley will feel like Stacey tricked him?

----------


## lizann

Archie raped Stacey and now she is preggers by him  :EEK!:   :Sick:  

Sam's back  :Thumbsdown:  loved Peggy slapping her it is all her fault 

Bianca and Ricky finally back on  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I don't think it's Bradley, but maybe he'll get the blame.  He punched Archie around sure, but I think someone else came and finished the job.  Maybe Janine or Peggy I'm thinking at this moment.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> It was good to see so many of the cast in the episode. It was just so good on so many levels.
> 
> I honestly cant bet on who killed him, but I do think Bradley will go down for it, whether he's guilty or not.


They even brought Dot back. Wasn't it rumoured she would not star as much?

Bradley's DNA is on Archie so he will be blamed. (watching to much CSI)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I've loved the past couple of episodes - so much better than last year's Christmas storyline with Sean/Roxy/Jack.

My money is on Ronnie. Archie put her through so much and I think Ronnie went to the Vic, hit him and then when Archie seen it was her, he was apologising etc just as Roxy walks in..

Ronnie being arrested tonight will just lead to viewers thinking 'it can't be Ronnie, it's too obvious' but I think the writers are trying to double bluff us. I don't see why they arrested Ronnie though  :Confused:  what proof do they have to arrest her?

----------


## sean slater

I didnt like the scene between Bradley and Stacey tonight, felt like they were repeating everything that was said on xmas day. Didnt think it was very good acting. Stacey doesnt seem to be behaving like someone that has recently been raped by an old bloke. Thinking back to the repercussions of Little Mo and Kat's rapes. They went through loads of stuff, it completely changed them. Whereas Stacey just seems to be the same as she always was. Maybe she's just way to tough for her own good.

----------


## lizann

Ronnie arrested now thats a shocker not  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

When did Ian get the laptop?

----------


## sean slater

Ian got the laptop when he broke into the vic and got it.

----------


## parkerman

In my humble opinion, the ending last night was absolutely ridiculous. There is no way the first copper on the scene would have carted Ronnie off on suspicion of murder without any investigation at all. Ridiculous. For me it completely spoilt what had been a well built up story and tension.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (27-12-2009), DaVeyWaVey (27-12-2009), JustJodi (27-12-2009)

----------


## JustJodi

*My partner and I were saying  why did Roxy pick up the snow globe? didn't Jack tell them NOT TO TOUCH ANY THING ? WHY  did they have to go stepping over the body when they could have gone around the other way ? it was just plain stupid,,I am sure the EE writers will keep us guessing , either way they have contimiated the crime scene by walking all over it and* 
*Partner said  oh my there are TONS of suspects,,Even Ian...how did he get the lap top?? Surely Archie didn't give it to him... If it happened on Friday's episode then I missed that scene..*
*Please tell me that Sam is going to leave the show too,shes one of the worst characters EE has ever brought back..( this is just my opinion )*

----------


## Katy

They completley ruined the crimescene! must be fingerprints everywhere. 

I agree the ending was pretty ridiculas.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I didnt like the scene between Bradley and Stacey tonight, felt like they were repeating everything that was said on xmas day. Didnt think it was very good acting. Stacey doesnt seem to be behaving like someone that has recently been raped by an old bloke. Thinking back to the repercussions of Little Mo and Kat's rapes. They went through loads of stuff, it completely changed them. Whereas Stacey just seems to be the same as she always was. Maybe she's just way to tough for her own good.


you do have to remember she is on a lot of medication to stabalise her moods though. i don't know if i would have believed Archie had raped her straight away like Bradley did. i would have asked to think about it a bit more, she was all over the place when it happened.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> In my humble opinion, the ending last night was absolutely ridiculous. There is no way the first copper on the scene would have carted Ronnie off on suspicion of murder without any investigation at all. Ridiculous. For me it completely spoilt what had been a well built up story and tension.


I thought the same. Ridiculous. Shame it could have been the best one ever.

----------


## alan45

Having watched the much heralded Christmas episode of this depressing programme I feel it has got even worse than ever it was. What a load of crap riddled with the usual Albert Square Christmas Fare. Depression depression and more depression. As usual the Poison dwarf was her usual overacting self.

The final scenes showed all that is wrong about this so called flagship soap. No attention paid to any detail at all. The EE soap police were their usual incompetent self. No worries about scene preservation here. Just arrest someone without evidence. Of course that is no surprise. Even when they do have evidence such as in the case of Phil the Beetroot Mitchell they totally ignore it. Obviously EE is written by a 12 yr old who forgets what he wrote about in the previous week.

The only good bit was seeing Peggy and Beetroot man walking down the street with their suitcases.

I certainly wont be watching it any time soon. As for Who Killed Archie????  Who actually gives a toss. They could have killed the whole lot of them for all I care.  I bet the Samaritains were very busy following this appalling episode. Ho ho ho

----------


## tammyy2j

Drunk Phil comedy gold LOL

Janine put on quiet the show

So Sam is gone again

----------


## Chris_2k11

I loved Phil "Colonel mustard!!" haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## sean slater

Phil's gone completely crazy! lol. its brilliant that DCI Marsden is back, i love her! Bradley kept it together well. What was with Staceys vacant expression at the end? its like she'd gone into some sort of trance, i couldnt tell whether she was mad at him or what the hell was going on, when she hugged him it was completely emotionless. Really good episode!

----------


## parkerman

I might have missed it somewhere along the line, but why did Sam come back?

----------


## JustJodi

*no idea why she came back,, but I think she is gone AGAIN,, I hope 
EE brings her back in the shape of Kim Medford the next time, at least Kim 
was easier on the eye LOL*

----------


## JustJodi

*"and the CANDLESTICK"  he was barking mad !!!!!!!!!!!!!! but he was actually FUNNY in this role...*

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Phil's gone completely crazy! lol. its brilliant that DCI Marsden is back, i love her! Bradley kept it together well. What was with Staceys vacant expression at the end? its like she'd gone into some sort of trance, i couldnt tell whether she was mad at him or what the hell was going on, when she hugged him it was completely emotionless. Really good episode!


I have a feeling that this investigation will tear Bradley and Stacey apart - oh well, at least they were both happy together for five minutes! It was so refreshing and lovely to watch Stacey happy with Bradley. Now, I have a feeling this is the beginning of the end for them.

I love DCI Marsden as well!

----------


## LostVoodoo

i'd be quite happy to keep drunk Phil for a while, he's much more entertaining! poor Ben though, that child is going to grow up seriously unbalanced!

i'm also wondering what has happened to Dot, Jim and Dotty considering the Mitchells appear to have taken over their house...

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ah loved todays epi. Nice to see something different. Building up to a muslim wedding. A chance to see how they get married.

----------


## Abbie

I loved it as well, really made me smile  :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

todays muslim episode really bored me, that just doesnt interest me,

although shirley taking darrens money and giving it to heather saying its from phil and her lol she has got a cheek

----------


## SarahWakefield

I found todays episode boring too. I was expecting Christian to come back too, not Amira's (sp?) Dad.

----------


## JustJodi

*I didn't mind the pre wedding ceremony.. I thought it was sweet..ummm how on earth did Chelsa end up in the wedding party ????
I feel bad for Libby when she expects to go on a vacation, there will be no tickets and no travelers insurance or travelers checks, Darren needs to come clean.. he will LOOSE Libby,, BUT HEY...
Shirley has once again been let down by Phil ,but what about that bloodied shirt she found in that plastic bag, I have never seen Phil wear a checkered shirt..
Hmmm now that Denise is back, I presume we will have another MURDER uncovered on the square????*

----------


## parkerman

> *
> Hmmm now that Denise is back, I presume we will have another MURDER uncovered on the square????*


Living in Albnert Square is worse than living in Midsomer these days!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Living in Albnert Square is worse than living in Midsomer these days!


Hahaha well said.

----------


## sindydoll

how can phil be investigated he is always under the influence of drink! he isnt allowed to be interviewed until he is sober

----------


## lizann

Christian's back

----------


## megan999

> Christian's back


---> "There isn't gonna BE a wedding!" Tonight's going to be so good!!  :Cheer:

----------


## Bryan

what an amazing pair of episodes! far better than the christmas day ep, and I never thought I'd say that.

It's took me a long time to warm to the Masoods, and originally the idea of a Masood orientated episode wouldn't have appealed to me at all, but it was an amazing episode!
I feel sorry for Christian, Sayeed and Ameera, I was teary in parts. Great acting from everyone - especially John Patridge and Nina Wadia.!!!

And OMG the ending!!!! Darren's live is going to be hell now Denise has found out!!!

----------


## SarahWakefield

Yeah, poor Darren. I wouldn't like to be in his Shoes.  :Lol:

----------


## CrazyLea

Well those episodes were amazing! Though I was  hoping syed woudln't go through with marrying Amira! I hope that's not the end of Christian and Syed!!!! It can't be!  :EEK!: . 

That wedding was absolutly gorgeous. I loved everything about it. Normally I hate watching weddings, but this one was great. Amira looked gorgeous.  I am now a huge fan of muslim clothing lol. And I loved the music in the wedding too. Ahh I just loved it all lol. 

How did Libby find out? I must have been chatting at that point????

----------


## LostVoodoo

> And I loved the music in the wedding too


the only bit that ruined it for me was when they started playing Lady In Red on the sitar!

btw, Libby overheard Heather and Shirley talking in the loos i think.

----------

CrazyLea (02-01-2010)

----------


## JustJodi

*Darren is going to be the laughingstock of Walford, getting a middle aged woman knocked up.. Heather is pathetic as it is .. Now Denise,,,,shes gonna KILL him.  I do not see how that the indenity of the father of baby George  is going to make much difference  between Heather and Darren,its not as if he is going to marry her. Libby will now know where all the money has gone. 
 I felt so so so so bad for Christian, I actually cried..I really think maybe  if Zee had not found out, I think Seyd may have gone off with Christian..It just broke my heart to see these two guys who are OBVIOUSLY in love torn apart because of family and religon.. Christian didn't go to Heathrow but back to Walford..not sure what is going to happen now..Just wondering,,,, do any of you think that Christian and Seyd will have a secret romance/affair ????
Ah haaaaaaaaaa so Sam is living in her old apartment and Minty is taking care of her needs..just when I thought we had seen the last of her 
These two episodes were awesome...........
Lucas is back too  now it is only a matter of time when they find poor Owen *

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I agree two good episodes last night. My fervent hope for 2010 is that we see a lot more of the Masoods and a lot less of the Mitchells.

If I have to be picky though, I did think all the stuff about Tamwar's contact lenses was ridiculous. For a start, how did whatever her name is know Tamwar's prescription? How did she get the contact lenses? And anyone who has worn contact lenses knows you can't just put them in first time and be able to wear them straight away.

But, apart from that, yes, two excellent episodes and a not a sign of the Poison Dwarf or Beetroot Man.

----------

CrazyLea (02-01-2010)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *Darren is going to be the laughingstock of Walford, getting a middle aged woman knocked up.. Heather is pathetic as it is .. Now Denise,,,,shes gonna KILL him. I do not see how that the indenity of the father of baby George is going to make much difference between Heather and Darren,its not as if he is going to marry her. Libby will now know where all the money has gone.* 
> *I felt so so so so bad for Christian, I actually cried..I really think maybe if Zee had not found out, I think Seyd may have gone off with Christian..It just broke my heart to see these two guys who are OBVIOUSLY in love torn apart because of family and religon.. Christian didn't go to Heathrow but back to Walford..not sure what is going to happen now..Just wondering,,,, do any of you think that Christian and Seyd will have a secret romance/affair ????*
> *Ah haaaaaaaaaa so Sam is living in her old apartment and Minty is taking care of her needs..just when I thought we had seen the last of her* 
> *These two episodes were awesome...........*
> *Lucas is back too now it is only a matter of time when they find poor Owen *


Wow those episodes were brilliant. I had some tears in my eyes as well. I cannot see men crying. They handled this storyline accordingly. Glad Jane showed some sympathy for Christian.
John Partridge and Nina were fab. I really love them both. They bring so much to the show. 

Stupid Minty he cannot resist Sam. The daft cow knows this and is again taking advantage. I was wondering about that flat and why they did not use it anymore.

Speaking of Owen I missed two episodes I think. But did it show Lucas actually killing Owen? Or is it a spoiler? Couldn't find the spoiler tags. Sorry.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, we saw Lucas killing Owen and burying him.

----------

Dutchgirl (02-01-2010)

----------


## Dutchgirl

Aw I missed it that is a shame.

----------


## Dazzle

> For a start, how did whatever her name is know Tamwar's prescription?


The girl who bought the lenses phoned a mystified Tamwar in the first episode and asked him for his prescription.

I agree with everyone else that the two New Year's Day episodes were brilliant TV, and even moving at times.  So well acted by Nina Wadia, John Partridge and Marc Elliott.  I'm sure that this isn't the last we'll see of Christian and Syed as a couple - Syed won't be able to resist Christian for long.  Poor Amira, though.

----------

parkerman (02-01-2010)

----------


## angelblue

Hi I agree last nights EE was brilliant. I think Christian went back to Walford because I think he knows how difficult it is going to be for Syed with all the pressure he faces and from afar he will watch and look out for Syed because he loves him too much to leave him to deal with it on his own.

----------


## Perdita

I thoroughly enjoyed last night's episode, well acted from all  :Clap:   Looks like Libby was in the toilet and overheard Heather and Shirley talking about Darren and baby George  :EEK!:

----------

Siobhan (04-01-2010)

----------


## Katy

I enjoyed it, i think Nina WAdia has been brilliant recently. Amazing scenes.

----------


## tammyy2j

FFS Sam is still around 

Poor Christian i hope there is a happy ending for him and Syed

Darren and Heather is just sick

----------


## Abbie

Why is sam not with peggy?

----------


## lizann

> Why is sam not with peggy?


She is on the run or i mean in hiding as the police will arrest her over Den's death 

Zainab was horrible to Christian and Syed

----------


## Perdita

A son getting married but confessing to being gay a couple of minutes before the wedding is tot take place would knock the stuff out of most parents who never suspected it. Specially with the added burden of religious belief and not wanting to be embarassed in front of loads of family and neighbours if the wedding had been called off. She was horrible, I agree, but can understand her reaction without having time to think.

----------

Siobhan (05-01-2010)

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I know that, but I thought she was hiding with peggy

----------


## Siobhan

Ah poor Heather... I know she shouldn't have slept with Darren but it wasn't like it was a long term thing.. just a drunken one night stand.. a mistake. Libby was horrible to her.. Yeah I can understand Libby is hurt but she didn't have to be that nasty to Heather..

----------


## lizann

> Ah poor Heather... I know she shouldn't have slept with Darren but it wasn't like it was a long term thing.. just a drunken one night stand.. a mistake. Libby was horrible to her.. Yeah I can understand Libby is hurt but she didn't have to be that nasty to Heather..


Heather knew Libby and Darren were a couple and she still cheated with Darren not really a nice thing to do 

Minty kinda acted jealouse when he heard

I wanted Jane to confront Zainab




> Yeah I know that, but I thought she was hiding with peggy


I dont think Sam could stay with Peggy at Dot's place

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Sam couldnt stay with peggy cos the police are crawling alll over the place

----------


## Dazzle

> Minty kinda acted jealouse when he heard


I thought that too.  I'd love it if Minty and Heather got together properly somewhere down the line.




> I wanted Jane to confront Zainab


I'm still hoping that she will, and that she'll give Zainab as good as Christian and Syed got.

----------


## CrazyLea

I think Heather deserved everything she got from Libby tbh...

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Well tonight's episode was pretty awful. Those three randomers in that E20 thing who just all turned up was so contrived and cheesy! It was like their arrivals were shoe horned in one by one. Who on earth calls themselves Fatboy!? Oh dear.. None of them seem to be really able to act, but maybe I should give them more time to bed in. On first impressions though, I don't like these new characters. It was like a very bad episode of Skins. But maybe we should have expected a bad episode, considering the stream of excellent episodes we've had recently.

----------

Dutchgirl (06-01-2010), Siobhan (06-01-2010)

----------


## sean slater

I reallly enjoyed the episode! Though I do agree that the new arrivals were all a bit sudden, with no real explanation, especially that guy that just turned up under Amira's bed lol haha. But I am looking forward to seeing the E20 episodes, Zsa Zsa seems to be a fun character, to early to tell about the other ones, though the guy Lucy fancies is hot! lol.  I wasnt expecting to see Bradley and Stacey tonight, that was an unexpected surprise, nice to see Stacey's reaction to the baby seeing it on the screen, and Bradley seemed happy as well seeing the scan. Cute!!  lauren, a case of too little too late, it serves her right. The Mitchell stuff was a bit ridiculous.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I wondered who the hell that new girl was haha

----------


## parkerman

> The Mitchell stuff was a bit ridiculous.


 Nothing new there then...  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

I was so schocked when Sam blamed Peggy for the murder  :EEK!:

----------


## Siobhan

> I was so schocked when Sam blamed Peggy for the murder


That floored me.. I thought Shirley would have said something but not Sam!!

----------


## tammyy2j

The mother looks like their sister 

Zsa Zsa looks alot older

----------


## *-Rooney-*

what is zsa zsa to shirley?

----------


## tammyy2j

> what is zsa zsa to shirley?


niece

----------

*-Rooney-* (08-01-2010)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well should be interesting cos zsa zsa didnt seem to be a fan of shirley did she?

----------


## sindydoll

loved how peggy managed to go to the hairdressers and put her make up on from the police station to billys house fantastic transformation there  :Lol: 
cant understand how the kids got away with a party without anyone noticing!
sam is a devil hope this is the last we see of her

----------


## Siobhan

How selfish was Sam telling peggy she is last on her list.. they lost everything to keep her out of jail.. she is an ungrateful little bitch

----------


## Dazzle

I don't think Sam can be blamed for turning on Peggy after the conversation between Peggy and Phil she heard.  It was really mean of them planning to peg the murder on their own daughter/sister, even if she was already on the run.

And I know it was Sam's fault that the Mitchells lost the Vic, but she was manipulated into it by Archie.  It's not her fault she's so stupid  :Ponder: .

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the kids got away with the party because the flat is amiras and she is on her honeymoon, and lucy got the spare keys from her dads house.

----------


## Siobhan

> I don't think Sam can be blamed for turning on Peggy after the conversation between Peggy and Phil she heard.  It was really mean of them planning to peg the murder on their own daughter/sister, even if she was already on the run.
> 
> And I know it was Sam's fault that the Mitchells lost the Vic, but she was manipulated into it by Archie.  It's not her fault she's so stupid .


But it is her fault that she is so selfish.. wave a wad of cash at her and she is anyones.. she proved that with Jack..

Yeah they were going to blame her, she was suppose to be on the run.. Phil knows something.. why would he want the case to be closed so quickly by blaming Sam?

----------


## Dazzle

> But it is her fault that she is so selfish..


You're absolutely right about that, Siobhan.

I wondered why Phil wanted the case closed so quickly, too.

On another note, did anyone else think that seeing Lucy Beale in bed with a boy was just wrong?  I know she's supposed to be about 16, but she looks more like 12 to me.

----------


## Siobhan

Is she 16 or still only 15? 

I don't think she is as "experienced" as she makes herself out to be and she is regretting getting into bed with Leon.. who texted him? he just jumped out of bed and left her there..

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, that was horrible of him.  He didn't even regret leaving her so soon and didn't offer any explanation.  I think that was supposed to be her first time, unless I've forgotten a previous time.

----------


## Siobhan

For all we know the person who texted him could have been in girlfriend!! Lucy was a bit stupid but they did use protection so hopefully we won't see another teenage pregnancy on the square

----------


## Dazzle

:Rotfl:   Yes, Lucy's too savvy to let herself get pregnant.

----------


## sindydoll

> the kids got away with the party because the flat is amiras and she is on her honeymoon, and lucy got the spare keys from her dads house.


 i know who's flat it was i meant without anyone in the square hearing it and seeing them spill out onto the sq

----------


## JustJodi

*Amira is going to wonder what happened to her clothes and her stuff when she and Syed come back from their honey moon, and condom wrappers  hee hee,,*

----------


## Katy

I thought it was quite boring tonight.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tweety pie lmao the show gets dafter

----------


## lizann

I think Glenda is up to something maybe after Archie's cash 

I cant buy that actress as their mother when she was stroking Ronnie's face i felt she was going to kiss her  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Perdita

Yeah, I thought she was way too tactile after only having come back into her daughter's lives.

----------


## Dutchgirl

So Glenda is worming her way into their lives.Ronnie an Roxy wouldn't talk for weeks when in a fight. But Glenda pulls it of in 25 minutes. Well she learned from the master himself I think. So we know who will end up in the Vic now. If Archie didn't make will that is.


Wasn't Zsa Zsa the girl with Shirley when she found Carly again?

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope we get to see Zsa Zsa's mum (Debra Stephenson could play her)

I dont like Glenda at all. I cant believe how fooled Peggy, Roxy and Ronnie are by her.

----------


## megan999

> I dont like Glenda at all. I cant believe how fooled Peggy, Roxy and Ronnie are by her.


 For me, it's the way the actress has made Glenda so unlikeable that has made it compelling viewing. We all loved to hate Archie, and now his long lost "wife" has come out after all these years! I am liking how upfront and in-your-face this Zsa Zsa girl is. IMO Janine isn't the one who murdered Archie. But I don't know who dunnit!!

----------

Siobhan (12-01-2010)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well that was a fun book meeting wasnt it, if it wasnt jane having digs at zainab it was denise having digs at heather. lol

I wonder what will happen know zainab knows about janine and Ian

----------


## CrazyLea

I love Denise. Sometimes she says such funny things!

----------


## Dazzle

I was surprised that Zainab made such a public scene with Jane.  Surely it's her who has the most to lose if the secret comes out.  Jane could easily blurt out that Syed is gay to shut Zainab up, even though I'm sure she wants to keep the secret for Christian's sake.  If Zainab keeps pushing, though, Jane could blurt it out anyway.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Do you know what would be hilarious? If Billy would inherit the Vic. Well that would be just too funny. That would shut the Mitchells. I can just see this happening. Archie was the only one who stood up for Billy.

The book club the fight club more likely.

----------


## tammyy2j

So Ian destroyed Archie's laptop and keep the video recording of himself and Janine on his own laptop - does this not make sense to anyone else?????????????

----------


## Dazzle

I kind of assumed that it was Archie's laptop that Peter was playing with - Ian hasn't destroyed it yet.  Yet, it doesn't make sense that Peter would have all those pictures etc of Lauren on Archie's laptop  :Ponder: .

----------


## lizann

Jane should have punched Zainab

----------


## moonstorm

Don't forget, Zainab is pregnant, she couldn't really!  Best wait till she's had to baby and then land her one.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I kind of assumed that it was Archie's laptop that Peter was playing with - Ian hasn't destroyed it yet.  Yet, it doesn't make sense that Peter would have all those pictures etc of Lauren on Archie's laptop .


I could be wrong but i thought it was Ian's laptop Peter was using - Surely Ian would have hidden Archie's laptop or got rid of

----------


## Perdita

He will get rid, I just don't think he has yet

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:     Ian gets rid of the laptop on 14th Jan

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Peter said he was making (whatever it was he was making), so he could just have started, which could explain hown everything is on archies comp.

----------


## Perdita

Bradley  :EEK!:  Was that his confession?

----------


## lizann

^ I think its that he cheated on Syd with Stacey and its his baby 

I like Ryan and Janine together.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

poor jane tonight, she put her baby issues aside to be back home with ian and the kids only to learn about ian and janine and everything else

Zainab took great pleasure in showing jane that

----------


## parkerman

I shouldn't think so for one minute, Perdy! :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

You are right, what was I thinking  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

So he still has Archie's laptop 

Zainab can be a right gobby cow

----------


## Siobhan

> So he still has Archie's laptop 
> 
> Zainab can be a right gobby cow


I think towards the end of the episode she did feel bad about it especially when Tamwar pointed out she only did it cause she wasn't invited to the party..

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I think towards the end of the episode she did feel bad about it especially when Tamwar pointed out she only did it cause she wasn't invited to the party..


I think she felt bad. She was never the best of friends with Jane. But this has put the final blow to what they did have.

----------


## Timalay

Whey good old Mo.  At 100-1 my bet goes on Tracy.

----------


## Abbie

> Whey good old Mo.  At 100-1 my bet goes on Tracy.


 :Lol:  that really made me laugh! after weve been talking about it

----------


## Abbie

Ahhhhh! omg! how annoying  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I knew it was gonna happen though

----------


## tammyy2j

Silent Assasin Tracey 100 to 1  :Lol: 

I think its kinda obvious now that Bradders killed Archie

----------


## sindydoll

what an ending!!

----------


## CrazyLea

What happened? I missed it??

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Billy was reading out the will and he was just at the bit where he was reading out who got Archie's businesses but the...dun dun dun dun dun came before the name. So we don't know as of yet who the Vic etc went to.

----------


## matt1378

Yea as always they time the ending perfectly, but in case anyone wonders....

----------


## Perdita

You should have put that in SPOILER brackets, not everybody wants to know ahead and this is the general discussion thread.

----------


## parkerman

As I didn't see Matt's original post before the relevant part was deleted don't you think this post should be deleted too. I was hoping not to find out who got it before tonight. Now I can have a pretty good guess!!!

----------


## lizann

What did Billy get? Was it the house?

----------


## Katy

Billy got ARchies stool at the end of the bar i think, he put somethine like so ou will never be cast out! 

I cant believe they ended it like that, its just mean. 

Was the solicitor the girl who was in Down to Earth as the daughter of Warren CLarke and Pauline Quirkes characters.

----------

lizann (15-01-2010)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Billy - Stool at end of bar
Peggy - Wedding pic in sterling silver frame
Phil - His dads boxing trophy
Ronnie - His signet Ring
Roxy - His Antique Fountain pen
Amy - Â£100 00 in trust
Ronnies first surviving child - Â£100 000 in trust

----------

lizann (15-01-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

Think I removed all the spoilers...

----------


## Siobhan

Didn't Bill also get the house too.. I am sure he did.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

no the house was included in the last list of items at the end, - his sum of money (3M), his business' his house and the queen vic. We dont know who has the house yet

----------


## Siobhan

Ah ok.. was looking at some stuff on sites and they are saying: 

    * Billy his "stool" at the bar and his room in the Queen Vic, as a place for him to live where he cannot be thrown out;
    * Peggy a silver framed photo of their wedding;
    * Amy and Ronnie's "first surviving child" Â£100,000 each to be held in trust until their 21st birthdays, though Ronnie was unhappy with this as she saw it as Archie controlling her from beyond the grave;
    * Phil his father's "real" boxing trophy, which they had a fight about earlier regarding Archie giving fake ones;
    * Roxy his antique fountain pen, which she always wanted as a child;
    * Ronnie his signet ring (as well as a note regarding him expecting her to not take any substantial gifts from him).

The person receiving his assets totalling in excess of Â£3 million, including his house and car, the car lot and the pub, is to be revealed.

so you are right.. but then some other site was saying the house in Walford it not his, only rented to him by Ian.. the house in question is his other one off the square

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Wouldnt it be good if it turned out Archie divorced Glenda after she had been gone for 7 yrs on grounds of abandonement, meaning she had no claim to anything, cos lets face it she has been gone for about 2 decades with not a thought for her daughters, as soon as she finds out hes dead thinking thats her husband shes back like a shot

----------


## Siobhan

Can you do that? be divorced without signing papers? I don't think you can do it in Ireland as my sister was seperated for 21 years and still had to sign papers to get divorced

----------


## Perdita

I expect if somebody can't be found, they can be divorced in absence after so many years. But I am not sure.

----------


## parkerman

I may have missed this somewhere in the past but who put the Queen Vic up for sale?

----------


## Siobhan

> I may have missed this somewhere in the past but who put the Queen Vic up for sale?


Last I heard Archie was having it turned into a block of flats.. did he put it up for sale??? 
At least we know now that Billy has a room in the vic for him and Jay.. nice for billy.. loved his face when he read out the start of the will.. Janine was a picture.. a real madam..
I think I missed something but what did Bradley confess to?

----------


## Perdita

Nothing yet

----------


## parkerman

> I think I missed something but what did Bradley confess to?


Cheating on Syd and being the father of Stacey's baby.

----------

Siobhan (15-01-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Sorry, of course he did,  :Wal2l:

----------


## lizann

I wished Billy got the house 

Does Glenda still think she is getting something?

----------


## matt1378

sorry i had a read of the faq etc but couldn't figure out what i do when posting to make a clickable spoiler can someone help?

----------


## matt1378

> I wished Billy got the house 
> 
> Does Glenda still think she is getting something?


Yea I was hoping Billy would get the house, he deserves a bit of luck

----------


## Siobhan

> sorry i had a read of the faq etc but couldn't figure out what i do when posting to make a clickable spoiler can someone help?


Matt... there was a spoiler icon but is has gone with the new look.. what you need to do now is [SPOILER] put what you want here[/ SPOILER] but don't leave any space after / so it looks like this:
  Spoiler:     put what you want here

----------

matt1378 (21-01-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I was hoping that Billy would get the house too.  He deserves it more than anyone else.

I thought it was a genius ending with Janine preening herself like the queen bee in anticipation of getting the Vic.  Her face will be a picture if she doesn't get it.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I was hoping that Billy would get the house too.  He deserves it more than anyone else.
> 
> I thought it was a genius ending with Janine preening herself like the queen bee in anticipation of getting the Vic.  Her face will be a picture if she doesn't get it.


I thought it would be the most fair solution.

All of the money, house and the pub going to one person that is a bombshell.... Good ending though.

----------


## Perdita

I get the feeling that one day, Billy will be out on his ear again, despite the will. But I hope that they are giving the poor sod a break, he deserves it more than anybody else imo.

----------


## sindydoll

> Cheating on Syd and being the father of Stacey's baby.


cheating on syd and been the father to staceys baby i dont understand please explain?

----------


## Perdita

The question was asked what Bradley was confessing to. He is lying about cheating on Syd so people believe he is the father of Stacey's baby and the rape will not become known that way

----------


## Katy

as perdita said he was basically putting them off the right track, so he made out that he had cheated on sid and that he was the father of the baby, hence why Charlie was doing his fatherly thing and talking to him.

----------

sindydoll (16-01-2010)

----------


## Abbie

> as perdita said he was basically putting them off the right track, so he made out that he had cheated on sid and that he was the father of the baby, hence why Charlie was doing his fatherly thing and talking to him.


Oh right! you see I missed the beginning of last nights episode! all makes sense now

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ah Glenda is so devious. Dropping a bombshell like that and then driving of into the sunset. I hope Billy and Jay can stay in Archies house.
Janine never gives up does she. You can commend her for that.

----------


## Perdita

Trying to survive, just like we all do in our way. Just a bit more ruthless and without scruples than most

----------


## *-Rooney-*

so glad glenda/Archie werent still legally married

----------


## PILKY

Janine's face was priceless

----------


## Perdita

Yeah, she is not a  happy bunny is Janine

----------


## sindydoll

so janine get thrown out of the pub onto the floor and not 1 rip in her tights lol its gonna be strange having roxy in charge of the pub unless her mum will contest the will which she can because she has not remarried

----------


## sindydoll

> as perdita said he was basically putting them off the right track, so he made out that he had cheated on sid and that he was the father of the baby, hence why Charlie was doing his fatherly thing and talking to him.


i get it now! omg bradley this is not like you

----------


## Chris_2k11

Glenda's a sneaky one

----------


## JustJodi

*Loved it when Phil threw Janie out in the street,, yipppeeeeeeee... booooooooooo  when she went to Ians to black mail him right in front of a shakey Jane ( shes a darn fool taking him back,,any way )that lap top... hmmmm    Looks like Billy is back to square one..unless Roxy allows him  to stay in Archie's old place,,, I have a feeling there is going to be alot of bad bad feelings and Roxy is going to be a bit selfish,, wonder if Phil will ask her to pay off his debt ????should be very interesting ...Wonder if Peggy and Phil ASSUME every thing will be the same now that Roxy  has every thing ???*

----------


## Perdita

I am sure that Peggy and Phil will pull the 'Mitchell Family Card' and Rox is not going to have any of it  :Big Grin:   How the mighty have fallen.

----------


## parkerman

> i get it now! omg bradley this is not like you


What do you mean, it's not like Bradley? I think it's very much like Bradley - thinking of Stacey and trying to protect her.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *Loved it when Phil threw Janie out in the street,, yipppeeeeeeee... booooooooooo  when she went to Ians to black mail him right in front of a shakey Jane ( shes a darn fool taking him back,,any way )that lap top... hmmmm    Looks like Billy is back to square one..unless Roxy allows him  to stay in Archie's old place,,, I have a feeling there is going to be alot of bad bad feelings and Roxy is going to be a bit selfish,, wonder if Phil will ask her to pay off his debt ????should be very interesting ...Wonder if Peggy and Phil ASSUME every thing will be the same now that Roxy  has every thing ???*


That would be so convenient JJ. She does love her auntie Peggie thoug.

----------


## Perdita

She loved her Daddy too and now being a lady of means might change her

----------


## Katy

Janine back to doing what she does best, Blackmailing Ian. 

Stacey didnt look too impressed when she found out Bradley and Max were going into business together.

----------


## parkerman

> Stacey didnt look too impressed when she found out Bradley and Max were going into business together.


Well, it is totally ridiculous. Going into business with no idea what business they're going into. Do me a favour!

----------


## Meh

> Well, it is totally ridiculous. Going into business with no idea what business they're going into. Do me a favour!


Well, we know one thing about the business. It will definitely be a family affair

----------


## Dazzle

Friday's episode was another corker.  EE is must-see TV at the moment.

Did anyone notice how Glenda's face changed when she heard that Roxy had got all the money?  She definitely thought for a while there that she was still in with a chance of getting her paws on some of it.  Glad Roxy was having none of her sob stories and lies.

----------


## sindydoll

> What do you mean, it's not like Bradley? I think it's very much like Bradley - thinking of Stacey and trying to protect her.


lying about bedding stacey behind syds back he is suposed to be mr nice guy in everyway ....like mary poppins

----------


## LostVoodoo

bets bit of the whole ep: Roxy getting to say "Get outta my pub!" to Janine!

----------

lizann (19-01-2010), Siobhan (18-01-2010)

----------


## Perdita

> bets bit of the whole ep: Roxy getting to say "Get outta my pub!" to Janine!


Brilliant idea  :Lol:

----------


## PILKY

> bets bit of the whole ep: Roxy getting to say "Get outta my pub!" to Janine!


i loved that part  :Cheer:

----------


## Siobhan

> bets bit of the whole ep: Roxy getting to say "Get outta my pub!" to Janine!


I loved it.. as Peggy was about to say and then she say Get outta MY pub. .then chucking Janine out on her ass!! brilliant.. I loved it!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Bradley is acting really guilty 

Why did Ian pay Janine surely he knew once he didnt pay the full amount she would grass him up

----------


## Perdita

Why did he tell her about the adoption lady coming round? Stupid Ian.

----------


## PILKY

i was thinking that to

----------


## lizann

Ian is a plank

----------


## Dazzle

Poor Peggy was devastated by not feeling needed at the Vic.  I'm hoping that Roxy sees sense and lets Peggy run the Vic, where she rightfully belongs.

And it was downright cruel to do Darren out of a job just to spite Janine.  Roxy should sack Janine and let Darren run the car lot.

----------


## parkerman

> I'm hoping that Roxy sees sense and lets Peggy run the Vic, where she rightfully belongs.


No she doesn't. It's Roxy's pub now and she should run it how she likes.

----------

JustJodi (19-01-2010), Siobhan (19-01-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I'll be surprised if Roxy doesn't make a mess of running the Vic, though.  

It would've been nice of her to make Peggy feel included last night, even if she had to be firm and say that it was her pub now.  She's always saying how much she loves Peggy, after all, so it would have been the sensitive thing to do to remember that it was Peggy's pub until very recently.  I felt really sorry for Peggy at the end.

----------


## Perdita

They can't give Peggy the Vic  back if she is leaving shortly. She will be hacked off about Roxy ignoring her offers of help and will leave AS, disappointed and moving in with Aunt Sal for a couple of years before returning triumphantly to rescue the Vic from whoever is running it then, because it will not be Roxy, that is for sure.  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

*Not only about the lady from social services   but where he pitched the lap top,, Ian is as dumb as a box of rocks,, doesn't he know where all the CCTV's are ????????? *

----------


## Perdita

I guess he was not thinking about CCTVs at the time. I can't understand that he did not deny that it was Archie's laptop that he threw into the canal, surely any fingerprints will be gone after it being in the water for several days. Also doubt they can rescue the hard drive but I am prepared to be told differently on that one  :Big Grin:

----------


## PILKY

i dont think they can save the hard drive when it been wet

----------


## Perdita

That is what I think but there are more qualified people on here to either confirm or advise different  :Smile:

----------


## Abigail

After a week under water its highly unlikely that there will be any recoverable data left. I do have a couple of books on computer crime, when I can be bothered I'll look it up. 

How can Ian possibly be charged with murder with no forensic evidence linking him to the crime scene or murder weapon and no confession? All he's admitted to is breaking in and stealing a laptop. I would even say the motive and evidence is so tenuous it wouldn't even reach court in the real world.

----------

CrazyLea (20-01-2010), Perdita (20-01-2010), PILKY (20-01-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> in the real world.


Ah, but this isn't the real world is it...This is the wonderful world of Eastenders where anything can, and often does, happen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

And so it does in the wonderful world of all soaps  :Big Grin:

----------


## megan999

I thought that Adam Woodyatt's acting was excellent in yesterday's episode. IMO he didn't kill Archie. I reckon it was Jack. Jack put something in his freezer on xmas day. Evidence? I also felt sorry for Peggy. Janine is so deliciously evil  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

I agree with you, excellent acting from Adam. Janine is a character you just have to love to hate  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Good point, had not thought of it like that  :Smile:  Hmm, I just can't decide who I think it was

----------


## Siobhan

I have deleted some posts as they contained spoilers   Spoiler:     bradley and peggy leaving and comment from perdy from producer and rumour about Sean  . Try and be careful in the future guys

----------


## Perdita

Sorry Siobhan, you are right, inappropriate discussion.  :Embarrassment: 

Now that Phil has sold the Arches, if he is not owner of the Vic anymore, not employed as barman/cellar man, how will he earn his keep and support his son?

----------


## parkerman

Yes, sorry, Siobhan. :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

What happened Janine's face?

----------


## Perdita

Ian thumped her, I believe.

----------

tammyy2j (21-01-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> Ian thumped her, I believe.


I don't think he meant it.. she was hanging off him and he swung his hand slapping her in the mouth..

----------

tammyy2j (21-01-2010)

----------


## sindydoll

> What happened Janine's face?


ian smacked her in  her mouth and what a shot! he was provoked and looked like he felt a little bad afterwards! i hate that woman

----------

tammyy2j (21-01-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Sorry Siobhan, you are right, inappropriate discussion. 
> 
> Now that Phil has sold the Arches, if he is not owner of the Vic anymore, not employed as barman/cellar man, how will he earn his keep and support his son?


Is he working for Ricky now i thought thats what Ricky said the other night

----------

lizann (21-01-2010), matt1378 (21-01-2010), Perdita (21-01-2010)

----------


## sean slater

Yeh it was a tactic by the writers, so that Janine would have something else against Ian. There wasnt sufficient evidence to accuse Ian of murder. There were a load of other people who saw Archie on the day of the murder, so why, with no dna or anything to link him to the death, is he being charged with murder? madness!

----------

Perdita (21-01-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> Is he working for Ricky now i thought thats what Ricky said the other night


Yeah, Phil is now working at the Arches for Ricky - a bit of a comedown for him  :Lol:

----------

Perdita (21-01-2010)

----------


## lizann

Where are all the Mitchells staying now?

Is Billy and Jay still in the house and all the others in the pub?

----------


## JustJodi

*.I asked an IT nerd if I had submerged my lap top in water.. would there be a problem retriving data*
*There is no guarantee that your computer will turn on again. If it does then I would guess your laptop and hardware will be fine. But, if the laptop doesn’t turn on , it doesn’t mean your data is lost. You may need to remove your hard drive from the laptop.....*

----------

CrazyLea (22-01-2010)

----------


## JustJodi

[QUOTE]*where is Jay btw ????????????????????[/*QUOTE]

----------


## Abigail

My two computer crime books don't have anything on water. However I did find this. Data is very hard to lose simply by submerging a harddrive in water.

----------


## sindydoll

> *.I asked an IT nerd if I had submerged my lap top in water.. would there be a problem retriving data*
> *There is no guarantee that your computer will turn on again. If it does then I would guess your laptop and hardware will be fine. But, if the laptop doesn’t turn on , it doesn’t mean your data is lost. You may need to remove your hard drive from the laptop.....*


when you actually think of it how did they turn the computer on because if its been in a canal it wouldnt switch on

----------


## JustJodi

*I forgot to mention ,,, he said u can dry it out   key board down ... then try to power up,, if not,, then u take the hard drive out,, and some IT guy/gal can retrive data,,even if a lap top was submerged u would still not loose the data*

----------


## parkerman

> *I forgot to mention ,,, he said u can dry it out   key board down ... then try to power up,, if not,, then u take the hard drive out,, and some IT guy/gal can retrive data,,even if a lap top was submerged u would still not loose the data*


That's what my son, who is a bit of a computer whizz, said. He said he was sure a police expert would be able to retrieve the data.

----------


## JustJodi

*Lets wait and see if EE even catches on  LOL*

----------


## LostVoodoo

my friend once spilt a pint glass of juice all over her laptop and when she took it to the IT people they said it was the sugar in the juice that had destroyed it, not the liquid. in fact they said if she'd run it under the tap it might have survived!

----------


## tammyy2j

I feel sorry for Bradley if Stacey does still want Max she must have spoke alot about Max to Becca  :Thumbsdown: 

I cant stand Glenda she is very annoying and it sounds like she was jealous of her daughters with their dad Archie  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Siobhan

Why did she lie about Danny and kicking him out... It seems she wants to be a friend and not a mother to Ronnie... When Ronnie invited Jack for coffee I thought she ment "Coffee!" and not an actual cup of coffee  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Siobhan  :EEK!:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Dutchgirl

I felt sorry for Ian. :EEK!:  I thought he would do something smart for a change and go into the police station, but oh no Jane had to stop him. These tings always happen in soaps. It is what makes them interesting isn't it? I think DI Marsden could  recover anything but it is enough if Ian confesses voluntary. But they can do a lot to recover data from computers anyway. Maybe we will find out if it was bluff or not.

Peggy swanning into the Vic like it is hers and then being upset because Roxy is living the good life. Peggy must be grateful that she has got a roof over her head. It was after all her daughter who got everyone in a tight spot.

Denise the preachers wife hahaha. Maybe Lucas paid Loretta to be vicious to Denise. She did remind me of Yolande.

----------


## Perdita

I actually welled up at the scenes in prison with Ian and Jane.  :Embarrassment:   Roxy's start to running the Vic is obviously the way it is going to be until she no longer has control of the Vic

----------


## Perdita

FFS, Roxy and Ronnie were meant to have run a bar in Ibizia for years, she would not treat Tracey like this  :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Peggy needs to realise its not her pub anymore

----------

Siobhan (25-01-2010)

----------


## Perdita

After such a long time of being in charge, she will need a bit more time for it to sink in.

----------


## Perdita

Again, this would not really be Roxy, telling Peggy she is not wanted at the bar, just behind the scenes, not just like that  :Sad:

----------


## sindydoll

> Peggy needs to realise its not her pub anymore


i think she just has  :Lol:  :Lol: 
poor pat i think janine will go to the police now so then ian's charges will be dropped

----------


## lizann

Who plays Loretta?

She looks familiar 

I cant see Roxy running the Vic well she has no head for business at all

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Again, this would not really be Roxy, telling Peggy she is not wanted at the bar, just behind the scenes, not just like that


I think she just got really sick of Peggy trying to take over and acting as if nothing had changed.  Peggy annoyed me too!

----------


## lizann

Janine actually cares for Pat  :Sad: 

Roxy is becoming annoying again 

Was Becca eyeing up Max?

----------


## Siobhan

> Janine actually cares for Pat 
> 
> Roxy is becoming annoying again 
> 
> Was Becca eyeing up Max?


It was nice to see Janine cared.. there is a love hate relationship with them..

It is roxy's pub.. Peggy should get over it.. if it fails, then Roxy takes the blame

Yeah Becca was totally eyeing up Max

----------


## parkerman

> It is roxy's pub.. Peggy should get over it.. if it fails, then Roxy takes the blame


Yes, and Roxy does have a point. Peggy was in deep financial trouble but was still saying, "The drinks are on the house". Peggy was about to lose the pub anyway and if she returned the same thing would happen.

----------

Siobhan (26-01-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

Also by the looks of it.. the customer didn't seem to mind.. it wasn't like anyone was disgusted with the new music and way of running... maybe Roxy is right and it needs to move into the 21st century

----------


## Perdita

What I don't understand is, I have rarely seen the Vic with just a few people in it, why is Peggy broke? And could Roxy and Ronnie not had more evenings like last night when Peggy was away? They could then have proven to her that a more modern approach is not a bad thing because the takings would have been up.

----------


## Siobhan

Maybe I got it wrong last night.. but when Mas told Peggy about Pat, did they shut the pub? and it only seemed about 8pm or something

----------


## parkerman

I think you're right. It seemed very odd to me too.

----------

Siobhan (26-01-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

Glad it wasn't just me then... it seems really odd. They were losing money before Roxy took over the pub.. shutting it early is not going to help them.. I had to be early as Chelsea mentioned to Christian that the flyer were only valid it 12am

----------


## Perdita

I thought it was all a bit unrealistic. Most of the people in the pub were strangers (to EE regulars). Did Roxy kick them out because a regular customer and friend of the previous owner had a heart attack? Or was it fairly late that most had gone home by themselves already?  I could have understood it if Pat had died and they wanted to show their respect but closing early certainly is not the way to make/stay in profits in that type of business.

----------


## parkerman

Also I didn't understand where all these new people had come from.Roxy only decide that day to change the atmosphere in the Queen Vic and make it into a "young" pub (or so it seemed). So how did all these new young people find out about it?

----------


## Perdita

I thought that too, maybe Winston dragged them all off from the market  :Lol:

----------


## lizann

When did Chelesa become best buds with Roxy and Christian?

----------


## Siobhan

> When did Chelesa become best buds with Roxy and Christian?


When she got the job in the vic

----------


## Perdita

She fits Roxy's idea of young bar staff, the fact she never worked behind a bar obviously makes no difference to start serving in a busy place without getting any training beforehand.

----------


## Siobhan

> She fits Roxy's idea of young bar staff, the fact she never worked behind a bar obviously makes no difference to start serving in a busy place without getting any training beforehand.


Didn't she work in the club before?

----------


## Perdita

I don't remember if she did. I think she has always worked in Booty's .  :Searchme:

----------


## lizann

Only recently Chelesa and Roxy for fighting for Dr. Al and now they are best buds makes no sense but this is Eastenders after all 

Wasnt Chelesa seeing Grant when she worked in the Vic at the start?

----------


## megan999

I think Chelsea used to work in R&R's ages ago. It's nice to see the other side to Janine's character. Roxy sacking Tracy!!! She's turned into a really powermad woman.

----------


## Dutchgirl

What is Glenda scheming? (I think Danny looks like a young Michael Hutchene)

Janine cares for a second and then it is about her again.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Trust Marsden to be stood right behind Peggy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Siobhan

Janine really annoys me at time.. especially when she is trying to be flirty and sexy.. it is NOT!!

----------


## Perdita

Does anybody else think that Roxie's outfit for the funeral was a little inappropriate? Her top was a  little bit too low cut imo

----------


## parkerman

So anyway, it occurred to me while watching the repeat this afternoon that maybe Danny is actually Eric's son...what do you think?

----------


## Perdita

That would not surprise me

----------


## parkerman

And it all comes out when he has an affair with Sam....

----------


## Dutchgirl

> And it all comes out when he has an affair with Sam....


Oh no please. To dreadfull to even think about.( where is the feeling sick Smilie?)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Has anyone considered in all seriousness that archie isnt danny's dad though, because, Archie and Glenda - Both blonde they produced Ronnie and Roxy (Blonde Children) and now Danny he is Mousy brown, where did that hair color come from?

Whereas We never met Eric did we but we know Grant and Phil were darker - when they had hair lol.

and then there is the possibility she wasnt preg when she left, she could have fell preg after she left archie to someone else, i think it would make for interesting viwing lol

"this is all speculation on my part - no spoilers included"

----------


## Dazzle

Good theory, but Archie was grey not blonde.  I don't remember there ever being any mention of what colour his hair was when he was younger.  Larry Lamb was dark-haired before turning gray.

I wonder what Liam's agenda is - will he be a goodie or a baddie?  Is he after the money?  Is he scheming with Glenda?

----------


## lizann

Roxy is becoming very annoying 

I'm loving Christian's new boyfriend more and more he is very camp and funny

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm loving Christian's new boyfriend more and more he is very camp and funny


Yeah, he's a hoot, and sweet too.  I hope he stays around for a while.

----------


## sindydoll

cant stand roxys attitude at the moment hope they change into the old roxy again
christians b/f is so funny and camp hope he sticks around for a while

----------


## Siobhan

I still think Roxy is right telling Peggy to butt out... Peggy really thinks she can still own and run the pub how she wants.. Roxy owns it, and can do what she wants with it

----------


## tammyy2j

I would love to see a new family or owner other than the Mitchells take over the Vic - bring back Sharon

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Yeah i agree there is only so long the mitchells can have the vic before u really want someone else to own it,

----------


## sindydoll

so it wasnt ronnie who killed archie because in the dicussion between ronnie and jack in the cafe he said what if i killed him and she replied did you?

----------


## Dazzle

I noticed that too.  If Ronnie and Jack both suspect each other, then neither can be the killer.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Not necessarily.  If one of them is the killer, then perhaps it's a secret they wouldn't share.  Could just be testing reactions...

----------


## Perdita

I agree with you rl, not sure about either of them yet

----------


## sean slater

It was so funny when Bianca was screaming to get Tiffany out of the bin, me and my sister have watched it twice and we crack up everytime! lol. I think Dotty (how crap a name is that, it makes me cringe everytime I hear it) did have a conscience about Tiffany being in the bin, there was an instant where she was trying to get her out, but then Max shouted to her, and she decided to save her own skin. I've been feeling a bit sorry for Dotty lately, she's seriously damaged, she has no friends, all she has is Dot. We have no idea where her mum is, or if her dad is in fact her dad. Maybe if she did make friends she wouldnt be so bitter. 

Zainab give it a rest! all she thinks about is herself. But Syed is annoying me as well, cos he's a grown man and he cant stand up for himself. He's been showing himself to be a very weak character of late. He should do the right thing for himself and Amira, not running to his mummy all the time.

----------


## lizann

Zainab and Syed need to be honest - Syed dont deserve to be happy with Christian once it all comes out he treats him terribly 

I hope thats the last of Danny but sadly i doubt it is 

Why would Jack think Bradley killed Archie after all no one knows about Stacey's rape only Bradley and Becca - he cut have just cut his hand ???????

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Maybe it is just his police instints, any evidence is still something to work on, - Bradley had a big cut on his hand the same time there was a murder, so the next thing to do is find out how he got that cut

----------


## sindydoll

so its not jack and its not ronnie they hyave made that clear in the last 2 episodes...i think its bradders
*13 days to go*

----------


## CrazyLea

I think it's too obvious it's Bradley.. 
  Spoiler:     what with people thinking he is and stuff.. and the other spoilers surrounding Bradley.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I think its gonna be peggy, because the police havent really focused on her as much as they have others   Spoiler:     and she is leaving this year

----------


## lizann

Sonia's back and Bradley is cracking 

Why didnt Dort tell Bianca the truth about Dotty and the dress? Its not very christian of her

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  this episode is quite funny

----------


## Perdita

Who was that in the bed when Zainab said good-bye?

----------


## sean slater

Loved Bradley in this episode, saw his dark side was amazing! Liked seeing Max/Bradley and Jack together, its a very rare scene, nice. The Sonia stuff wasnt that good this episode, we have the feeling things arent working with her and Martin. Maybe he's had an affair or something. It was Leon in Biancas bed, Zainab thinks he's with Bianca lol.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

But who was he with, maybe it was lucy again because jane couldnt find her. or sonia since she believes woman can have secrets and obviosly is already hiding something, 

Cant see it being whitney i think if she was to end up in bed with anyone it will be with billy

----------


## Perdita

I expect it was Lucy who is now pregnant   :Ponder:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Leon  :Wub:  yes please!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Who was that in the bed when Zainab said good-bye?


Leon and Lucy the little minx

Bianca seemed more in love with Nathan than Ricky poor fella Janine was acting very worried and all nursey over Pat 

I loved when someone mentioned little prick and Zainab asked Jane how Ian was LOL  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

> Bianca seemed more in love with Nathan than Ricky poor fella


She only said all that about Nathan for Whitney's sake.However, in true clunking Eastenders fashion we were made only too aware that what she said was being filmed and, gasp, shock, horror,one day Ricky is going to see what she said.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> She only said all that about Nathan for Whitney's sake.However, in true clunking Eastenders fashion we were made only too aware that what she said was being filmed and, gasp, shock, horror,one day Ricky is going to see what she said.


Maybe on xmas day lol

----------


## parkerman

> Maybe on xmas day lol


In an explosive episode that will rock the Square no doubt!

----------


## Perdita

He sees the video before Christmas

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Well i hope bianca tries to explain that she said all that for whitneys benefit, i dont want them to ruin ricky and bianca again i like them together

----------


## Dazzle

Brilliant episode last night.  Charley Clements was very convincing as an explosively angry Bradley and I felt he was capable of murder.  I think he probably isn't the murderer because it seems to obvious now, though.

----------


## megan999

I don't think Bradley had the right to tell Max and Jack what happened to Stacey.  :Angry: When Stacey finds out she might be so upset she might leave him!! I also have noticed Whitney giving Billy big eyes  :Heart:  Oh yeah, I also think Leon is quite fit, ha ha  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lizann

Charlie with Ronnie's bra  :Lol: 

Why is Pat staying at Janine's flat? Why isnt she at her own house?

----------


## sindydoll

what a shot...nice one ronnie!! so bianca slept with that teenage lad  :EEK!:  cagney and lacey  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

> Charlie with Ronnie's bra 
> 
> Why is Pat staying at Janine's flat? Why isnt she at her own house?


Janine wanted to look after her and wanted her to take things easy away from thousands of screaming kids

----------


## parkerman

> so bianca slept with that teenage lad


I doubt that very much. This is Eastenders you know. That would be far too simple.

----------


## Siobhan

Very funny last night.. I love Zainab and Denise together. the look on their faces when Bianca took off her shoes  :Lol:

----------


## lizann

So Ronnie thinks Phil killed Archie

----------


## sean slater

Ah poor Bradley! He doesnt deserve whats happening to him. DCI Marsden hasnt got a clue how to do her job, she should be sacked. She'll arrest everyone and anyone.

----------


## tammyy2j

I feel sorry for poor Todd  -  him and Whitney were good together 

I thought Manda was going to tell Adam that Phil was his real daddy

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Its good to see its all coming to a close though, when we saw the missing ring at the end - shame we didnt see who was holding it lol

great to see ronnie walk in and wipe the smile off marsden's face

----------


## parkerman

I predict that Adam and Libby will both fail their degree exams...

The reason being they are never in Oxford to do any work.

----------


## Perdita

They are both child geniuses (sp) so never attending Oxford will not prove a problem  :Smile:

----------


## megan999

> Its good to see its all coming to a close though, when we saw the missing ring at the end


I totally agree, it's been a great storyline, but time to end it now...I hope it will be a big shock! I think Ronnie's a great character - she's so unpredictable. I hope we've seen the last of her Mum and Danny. I never warmed to those characters.

----------


## Dutchgirl

So that was a live show? How many directors? How many camera's? The only time I had a feeling it could be live was when Ricky and Bianca were at the restaurant. They mistakenly filmed an extra! But otherwise if it was live it was a hell of a job.

----------


## parkerman

> So that was a live show? How many directors? How many camera's? The only time I had a feeling it could be live was when Ricky and Bianca were at the restaurant. They mistakenly filmed an extra! But otherwise if it was live it was a hell of a job.


No. The live episode is 19 February.

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Embarrassment: Uh oh. I'm looking stupid. I thought they said at the beginning of the epi it would be live. Maybe I heard half of the message.

----------


## lizann

Billy's description of Peggy was spot on and funny LOL  :Lol: 

It was great seeing Carol back 

I honestly cant tell who killed Archie too many suspects but i am its ending this week 

Sonia waiting naked for Phil  :Thumbsdown:  yuck

----------


## Perdita

Funny how they all wore the same black gloves tonigh  :Lol:   Shirley slapping Phil   :Rotfl:   Glad though that the storyline will partly come to an end on Friday, just having to wait and see when the killer will be found out

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Normally in these type of storylines, i chose who i think did it and stick to it (whether im right or wrong is irrelevant), but this one has me baffled, i have chopped and changed my mind so many times, at the moment i think its peggy

----------


## JustJodi

partner thinks it has to be some one that we have FORGOTTEN  about that killed Archie..Loved the whole gloves thing,,What on earth was Sonia thinking about ??? Does she think she is a FEMME FATALE now that she is back ???Why with PHIL ?? Glad Shirley slapped him,,, the outfit she had on was straight from A CHORUS LINE  sorry I thought she could have at least found a decent outfit...

----------


## Dutchgirl

A Chorus Line. A pity she hasn't gott t*** an A**. ( I love a chorus line)

Wat did Ian dig up?? :Ponder:

----------


## CrazyLea

Loving how everyone is suddenly a fan of black gloves! 

Hmm deffo don't think it's Janine. Money maybe on Roxy.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I think its peggy or roxy,

Roxy is sitting pretty isnt she, she has inherited everything and isnt a suspect.

As for the gloves, stacy was selling black gloves on her stall last night

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I think its peggy or roxy,
> 
> Roxy is sitting pretty isnt she, she has inherited everything and isnt a suspect.
> 
> As for the gloves, stacy was selling black gloves on her stall last night


Well it is freezing out there!! hahaha. They emphasize it very clearly. 
My money is on.....Peggy! Because of the engagement ring. That ticked her off. She could not forgive Archie for getting it on with Janine.

----------


## CrazyLea

> As for the gloves, stacy was selling black gloves on her stall last night


Oh right i must have missed that bit lmao!! 

hmm reason im leaning towards roxy is cos she was accusing her last night, then janine said the killer had it, and that might have prompted her to put it in janines.. although everyone is just as shifty as each other haha. i really cant wait!

----------


## Johnny Allen

Im going for Jack, but I thought from the start Ryan, wouldnt be suprised if its a twist. Loving the return of Carol, forgot what a great character she is.

----------


## CrazyLea

What happend between Bianca and Carol?? I'm not sure if I was watching then..

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> What happend between Bianca and Carol?? I'm not sure if I was watching then..



Bianca had an affair with Carol's b/f Dan Sullivan, which resulted in break up of Carol/dan, Ricky/Bianca and The start of the feud between mother and daughter

This whodunnit is so hard

----------

CrazyLea (16-02-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> Loving how everyone is suddenly a fan of black gloves!


There was a woman on the bus last night on my way home from work with the same black gloves.. I think it is her  :Lol:

----------

CrazyLea (17-02-2010)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Why is sam suddenly not a suspect anymore, i mean she has form shes in jail for murder (or something to that effect), did sam get cleared?

----------


## Siobhan

> Why is sam suddenly not a suspect anymore, i mean she has form shes in jail for murder (or something to that effect), did sam get cleared?


I don't think anyone is a suspect now.. they arrested Janine last night

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I think its peggy or roxy,
> 
> Roxy is sitting pretty isnt she, she has inherited everything and isnt a suspect.
> 
> As for the gloves, stacy was selling black gloves on her stall last night


Im thinking its Roxy aswell now haha, god i need to stop changing my mind. ok defo Peggy or Roxy im staying with that!

----------


## Siobhan

> Im thinking its Roxy aswell now haha, god i need to stop changing my mind. ok defo Peggy or Roxy im staying with that!


it was Peggy, roxy, ronnie, jack, janine, phil, bradley, ian and Sam!! all of them together.. I have stopped guessing

----------


## Perdita

Maybe it was 2 killers   :Ponder:   :EEK!:

----------


## Dazzle

I agree with others about suspecting Peggy or Roxy now.

I didn't think much of Shirley's "makeover" - it was just a new jacket and hat.  I was looking forward to seeing her look completely different.

----------


## CrazyLea

> There was a woman on the bus last night on my way home from work with the same black gloves.. I think it is her


 :Lol:  That cracked me up. Bet you had a little giggle to yourself when you saw her with black gloves.

----------


## tammyy2j

I nearly pe'ed myself at Ricky thinking he was in France  :Rotfl: 

Is Carol with Alan again? I think she mentioned him to Sonia?

----------


## Siobhan

> That cracked me up. Bet you had a little giggle to yourself when you saw her with black gloves.


Yeah.. as soon as she put them on to get off the bus, in my head I was saying "I bet she killed Archie"  :Lol:  so funny

----------


## megan999

Well I've been thinking it's Jack all along. Roll on Friday!! Poor Janine, I think she really did love Archie - in some sort of twisted Freudian way!!

----------


## parkerman

> Is Carol with Alan again? I think she mentioned him to Sonia?


I don't think so, didn't she mention Alan in the context of a marriage not working out?

----------


## CrazyLea

Oh my goddd I absolutly can't wait until tomorrow  :Stick Out Tongue:  Never been so excited about Eastenders before, like ever! It better not be a disappointment!!!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

me neither, at this point it can literally be anyone,

----------


## Dazzle

That was an absolutely brilliant episode tonight - I was on the edge of my seat the whole time.

Poor Bradders  :Crying:  - it's _not fair_!!  I hate that bitch Becca for phoning the police.  And he and Stacey were so happy at their wedding  :Sad: 

The juxtaposition of the two weddings was brilliantly done - one quiet and full of love, the other fraught and full of shouting.  
I was crying at both.  The confrontation between Carol and Bianca was particularly emotional.

As for who the murderer is, I can't guess at this point.  The key was either a big clue or a red herring - are we supposed to take it that the murderer is someone who lives at the Vic?  I think that's how I'm gonna take it, anyway.  Of course someone (Jack?) could have put the Vic's key on Janine's keyring deliberately, to throw her off the scent.  It's anybody's guess.

I can't wait until tommorrow!!

----------

Siobhan (19-02-2010)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Oh my goddd I absolutly can't wait until tomorrow  Never been so excited about Eastenders before, like ever! It better not be a disappointment!!!!


Let's hope not.

It is so nervwrecking!!!! I didn't even realise the episode was an hour. So gripping!!!! :Thumbsup: 

Istill think it is Peggy.

----------


## sindydoll

oh my... i really dont know what to say im quite confused now was it ronnie? bradley? becca? ian? phil? or jack?

----------


## JustJodi

*whoa this evenings going to be drawing loads of viewers,,the weddings last night were as different as night and day..Becca is one disturbed young lady ..calling the cops is just going to push Stacey further way from Becca,,,So who is the daddy??? Ryan ????
As I said in an earlier post,, the person who killed ol Archie is probably some one we  MISSED , some one we will slap our forhead and say   I WOULD HAVE NEVER GUESSED..........
Kudos for Ronnie finally smearing red paint over the stupid picture of Archie,, but hee hee did any of u notice that the picture ( that is supposed to have been painted on a BRICK WALL ) sorta bounce????*

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I thought tonight's episode was brilliant. My favourite scenes were with Bianca and Carol. I really felt sorry for both Bianca and Carol. Bianca worried over her wedding day, really wanting to put the past behind her, whilst Carol was too bitter to let go of the past until the end. Strong acting from them both.

After tonight, I'm convinced Ronnie is the killer (which I've suspected from the start). The climax to her breakdown that we witnessed tonight mirrors the guilt over murdering her father. I think Jack worked it out by using his detective skills, after his heart to heart with Ronnie, so is trying to subtly drop Bradley in it to take the heat off her. He won't admit he knows the truth though as he knows it would push Ronnie right over the edge. Though I do like my Marsden theory, but that's too unrealistic to actually happen tomorrow.

I was really disappointed with Becca for dropping Bradley in it and ruining Stacey's happiness. I think this story with Becca is going to get more interesting.

----------


## lizann

I'm glad Ricky and Bianca got married - Bianca and Tiff looked stunning the rest of the bridemaids looked awful 

I really feel sorry for poor Bradley he really loves Stacey so much he would do anything for her but does she love him just as much????????? That Becca is a cow  :Angry: 

Janine deserved her slap with a long long time 

I'm thinking its Roxy who killed Archie more and more 

So the killer planted the ring in Janine and Ryan's flat, had the locks changed and put the keys to the Vic on Janine's keyring and Ryan was still able to get into the flat to dress for the wedding ??????????? someone please explain

----------


## Siobhan

> I'm glad Ricky and Bianca got married - Bianca and Tiff looked stunning the rest of the bridemaids looked awful 
> 
> I really feel sorry for poor Bradley he really loves Stacey so much he would do anything for her but does she love him just as much????????? That Becca is a cow 
> 
> 
> So the killer planted the ring in Janine and Ryan's flat, had the locks changed and put the keys to the Vic on Janine's keyring and Ryan was still able to get into the flat to dress for the wedding ??????????? someone please explain


yeah I think Stacey does love him just as much... We seen that when she was at her worst, getting dragged away and all she wanted was Bradley. 

No, the locks didn't change, the key to the vic was left there so it wouldn't fit her door. Ryan has his own keys so can get in an out..

----------


## lizann

^ So  how was the key on Janine's keyring?

I assume she had her keys with her at the police station

----------


## Siobhan

> ^ So  how was the key on Janine's keyring?
> 
> I assume she had her keys with her at the police station


I am not sure.. maybe the person who planted the ring, left the keys and Janine just picked them up as she was dragged out by the police. mmm come to think of it, Ryan worked in the Vic, did he have a key???

----------


## Chris_2k11

Last nights was excellent 10/10! I didnt move all episode lol, cant wait for tonight! I actually feel sorry for Janine  :EEK!:  this is twice now shes been set up

----------

Siobhan (19-02-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

I am loving the whole build up to the live show.. Last night was fantastic. Load of people I know who don't watch EE have been tuning in this week. Love the end titles

----------


## Joanne

Why is Stacey not revealing to Bradley that Ryan is the father - which I presume he must be? Bradley knew the state she was in when she slept with him and I dont think he'd judge her or love her any the less. She was happy to tell him about Archie raping her, I would have thought Ryan being the father would almost be a relief to her.

----------


## Siobhan

> Why is Stacey not revealing to Bradley that Ryan is the father - which I presume he must be? Bradley knew the state she was in when she slept with him and I dont think he'd judge her or love her any the less. She was happy to tell him about Archie raping her, I would have thought Ryan being the father would almost be a relief to her.


Well when she told Bradley about Archie he went over there and thumped him, and is now a suspect in his murder.. Do you think Stacey should tell him about Ryan considering he is on the square too and god knows what Bradley would do to him

----------


## lizann

Whats in Ian's box he dug up?

----------


## Siobhan

> Whats in Ian's box he dug up?


I bet something stupid like a box himself, Sharon and others buried 25 years ago.. a time capsule

----------


## Dazzle

Stacey will never forgive Becca when she works out it was her who called the police - and she will, 'cos it's obvious it was her or Ronnie.  What was Becca thinking of???

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I can't see how Roxy could have killed him. She was with Amy at the time he was getting killed...unless she sneaked out? But I think that's unlikely.

----------


## tammyy2j

a great episode last night cant wait for tonight's one

----------


## parkerman

> I bet something stupid like a box himself, Sharon and others buried 25 years ago.. a time capsule


I think you're right about that or something like it because he went to get it after talking about his Family History.

----------


## Dazzle

I do seem to remember a time capsule being buried a long time ago.  It would fit in with tonight's episode too.

----------


## Siobhan

> I think you're right about that or something like it because he went to get it after talking about his Family History.


That why I thought time capsule cause it was just after the family history stuff

----------


## parkerman

> I do seem to remember a time capsule being buried a long time ago.  It would fit in with tonight's episode too.


Yes. Good thinking.

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2010)

----------


## JustJodi

what an episode !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I don't know about any of you others, but I bawled !!! STACEY ?????????? I am still in shock ..............

----------


## Dazzle

Stacey was never a strong contender, or even a contender at all, on these boards.  I'm shocked too.  Really enjoyed the episode - it was really well done.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

What a fantastic episode. Loved it from start to finish. I was wrong with my prediction - I thought it was Ronnie but I did suspect Stacey when her and Bradley were in her bedroom.

My interpretation was that Stacey confessed to Bradley when they had a heart to heart in her room and promised "no more secrets". Bradley running on the roof was to cause a diversion for Stacey. His "Run Stace!" was his attempt at protecting her from confessing to the police.

I don't think Bradley seen a way out - either the blame was going to be put on him or the love of his life would go down for it, so he jumped, knowing full well that people would assume he must have murdered Archie and committed suicide because he felt guilty.

What a tragic end to a love story we've seen over the past couple of years - a man protecting his wife from being arrested for murder by jumping to his death, making him look like the guilty party.

So I came to the conclusion that Bradley must have known Stacey killed Archie during that heart to heart.

I think it was a satisfying ending - that was the best performance Lacey has probably ever given. Her confession to Max was absolutely fantastic - a big enough shock, but it also made complete sense too.

And it was all live - brilliant. A big thumbs up from me.

Thank god Lacey Turner was able to take part in the live episode, seeing as the producer had planned for her to be Archie's killer.

To be honest I think that was the final clue "outside" of the show. That article about Lacey Turner having a bad throat and having a substantial amount of dialogue in the live episode - there was no way she could have missed that live episode, as she had to be in it because she was Archie's killer.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (19-02-2010), alan45 (19-02-2010), CrazyLea (21-02-2010), Dazzle (20-02-2010), parkerman (20-02-2010), Perdita (19-02-2010), Siobhan (21-02-2010), tammyy2j (20-02-2010)

----------


## alan45

So yet again in a soap the murderer beats the rap. I'm amazed that the soap police haven't heard of DNA or the old forensic adage that every contact leaves a trace

----------

Abigail (20-02-2010)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Gobsmacked!!! Totally didnt expect it to be her at all! Brilliant episode especially the last five mins

----------


## Perdita

> So yet again in a soap the murderer beats the rap. I'm amazed that the soap police haven't heard of DNA or the old forensic adage that every contact leaves a trace


Alan, this will come out one day, I am sure  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

just watching on bbc3 now, didnt notice earlier but Jack proper messed up his lines in that first bit lol

----------


## sindydoll

> just watching on bbc3 now, didnt notice earlier but Jack proper messed up his lines in that first bit lol


he certainly did and did you notice dot interacting with someone just before she picked like a virgin vinyl up? omg stacey never thought it would be her

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Well as you know I don't watch a lot of EE or any other soaps.  But I did tonight and I've got to say I rather enjoyed EE. I'm glad Stacey was the killer instead of the Mitchell Clan stealing the limelight.  Lacey and Charlie's performances were brilliant.  But poor little Bradders the square won't be the same without him.  I thought Becca would have done him in but what no he sacrifced himself for the love of his life.  EE has employed some dumplings over the years but credit to Charlie Clemments.  I wish him all the best in his career and I hope he goes onto bigger and better things and not having to settle for reality shows. On a negative note.  Lacey might have bagged herself a few hundred votes for the best actress when the soap awards come round for tonights performance but Stacey has reached the end of the road.  There is no were for her to go without Bradley.  It will only be a matter of time before Lacey decides to venture onto pastures new.

----------


## sindydoll

i really hate that becca now she is a very dangerous girl!

----------


## tammyy2j

OMG what an episode so sad poor Bradley he will be missed the ginga ninja  :Sad: 

I hope Stacey kicks Becca out 

OK i am going say it - Was Danielle's Archie's daughter?

----------


## alan45

> Well as you know I don't watch a lot of EE or any other soaps.  But I did tonight and I've got to say I rather enjoyed EE. I'm glad Stacey was the killer instead of the Mitchell Clan stealing the limelight.  Lacey and Charlie's performances were brilliant.  But poor little Bradders the square won't be the same without him.  I thought Becca would have done him in but what no he sacrifced himself for the love of his life.  EE has employed some dumplings over the years but credit to Charlie Clemments.  I wish him all the best in his career and I hope he goes onto bigger and better things and not having to settle for reality shows. On a negative note.  Lacey might have bagged herself a few hundred votes for the best actress when the soap awards come round for tonights performance but Stacey has reached the end of the road.  There is no were for her to go without Bradley.  It will only be a matter of time before Lacey decides to venture onto pastures new.


Rest assured Kath that if there is an award for this episode of Deadenders the person to pick up the award and make the speech will be the poison dwarf and Z listed soft porn star Babs ''National Tweasure'' Winsor

----------


## sindydoll

> OMG what an episode so sad poor Bradley he will be missed the ginga ninja 
> 
> I hope Stacey kicks Becca out 
> 
> OK i am going say it - Was Danielle's Archie's daughter?


apparently yes... this was mentioned a while ago this will come out pretty soon im sure

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Rest assured Kath that if there is an award for this episode of Deadenders the person to pick up the award and make the speech will be the poison dwarf and Z listed soft porn star Babs ''National Tweasure'' Winsor


No way tonight belongs to Lacey and Charlie.  "I love you Bradley"  He's going on to bigger and better things like Spooks.  There is no way the Ginger Ninja will turn up in Sun Hill. On a note did you see the feed after the show had finished and they had the cast outside the Vic applauding.  Babs was there clapping her hands but I get the feeling she  wasn't happy with the outcome.

----------


## lizann

Well done Lacey, Charlie, Jake and Samantha some top acting from them tonight 

It was a great episode i expect it got record ratngs 

I'll miss the ginja ninja

----------


## parkerman

> Babs was there clapping her hands but I get the feeling she  wasn't happy with the outcome.


Yes, I noticed that. She was the only one who didn't seem to be interested in what was going on. In fact, she looked downright miserable.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Woah never saw that coming. Stacey.......
What a good show. Only saw some slight mistakes, but they pulled it of. Kudos.

Shame I do not have BBC3. Maybe someone will put some clips on youtube.

I did cry for Bradley. Jake Wood and Lacey gave such a good performance. Wonder when he was brought in the know.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Brilliant episode, some top notch acting from all involved. Just surprised it was Stacey.

----------


## parkerman

Why didn't Ian just tell Phil what was in the box he dug up before he started smashing his place up?  :Ponder:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (24-02-2010)

----------


## Joanne

So, were the ring and the locks 2 red herrings then? I'm still confused!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Well as you know I don't watch a lot of EE or any other soaps.  But I did tonight and I've got to say I rather enjoyed EE. I'm glad Stacey was the killer instead of the Mitchell Clan stealing the limelight.  Lacey and Charlie's performances were brilliant.  But poor little Bradders the square won't be the same without him.  I thought Becca would have done him in but what no he sacrifced himself for the love of his life.  EE has employed some dumplings over the years but credit to Charlie Clemments.  I wish him all the best in his career and I hope he goes onto bigger and better things and not having to settle for reality shows. On a negative note.  Lacey might have bagged herself a few hundred votes for the best actress when the soap awards come round for tonights performance but Stacey has reached the end of the road.  There is no were for her to go without Bradley.  It will only be a matter of time before Lacey decides to venture onto pastures new.


I was panicing a bit actually that Peggy was going to confess to Ronnie and Roxy. Her performance was rather wooden really and it would have been a letdown. The last five minutes with Lacey was completely outstanding. The best scene of EastEnders for a long long time. It will be a sad day for EastEnders when Lacey Turner decides to leave.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Did you notice the bit in the shop when ronnie and roxy were talking, and ronnie walked out with whatever it was without paying. she just lifted the thing off the shelf and walked out the door

----------


## Dutchgirl

I really liked the reference to old school Eastenders. That was a nice tribute. So Adam Woodyatt is the only one from the original cast? (June Brown joined in July 1985)

----------


## PILKY

i loved it lastnite

----------


## Dazzle

> My interpretation was that Stacey confessed to Bradley when they had a heart to heart in her room and promised "no more secrets". Bradley running on the roof was to cause a diversion for Stacey. His "Run Stace!" was his attempt at protecting her from confessing to the police.
> 
> I don't think Bradley seen a way out - either the blame was going to be put on him or the love of his life would go down for it, so he jumped, knowing full well that people would assume he must have murdered Archie and committed suicide because he felt guilty.


Thanks for this theory, Davey.  I've been feeling really angry at Stacey that she let all that happen to Bradley knowing that she was the murderer, but your interpretation makes a lot more sense.  I thought she'd just told him the name of the father of the baby in the bedroom, but I like the idea that she confessed to Bradley much better.  The rest of the episode makes more sense too.

I have to disagree that Bradley committed suicide, though.  I watched the repeat to make sure, but I'm sure that he lost his balance and fell.  Oh well, I'm sure we'll find out for sure next week.

Poor Bradley  :Crying:  I'll miss him.

I agree with everyone else that it was a brilliant episode and that the acting, especially by Charlie Clements and Lacey Turner was fantastic.  They even cried real tears  :Sad: 

The only bum note for me was the obvious stuntman crawling over the rooftops, but I'm willing to forgive that.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I really enjoyed it, sad to see charlie go but at least he went with a blast and not in a black cab, he deserved a good exit.

As for Lacey well done, especially since she wasnt well and had to save her voice for the episode.

----------


## megan999

OMG so it was Stacey!! Thoroughly enjoyed that episode. The actor who plays Jack made me laugh. The revelation that Archie raped Ronnie made me disgusted. I cried at the end when Bradley died. Now we have to see whether Stacey gets found out by the police.....

----------


## Rach33

WOW congrats to everyone what an amazing episode in particular Charlie, Lacey and Jake totally amazing performances soooooo guna miss Bradders but what a way to go also loved Steve McFadden's performance and kinda disappointed in Babs.
What a shocker though Stacey the killer.....I have a feeling Bradley knew cos why else would he shout Stacey to run as far as everyone else is concerned particuarly the police Bradley is the only suspect.
Wonder what Max will do now and will Ryan discover he's to be a daddy.
Just a quickie though is Archie Danielle's dad then if he raped Ronnie (Not sure where that came from) they certainly packed the shocks in didn't they 

Happy B Day EE Long may you continue  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

> Just a quickie though is Archie Danielle's dad then if he raped Ronnie


Ronnie said that it happened before she slept with Joel, so it's certainly possible that Archie was Danielle's dad.  I guess it will be revealed in time if that's the case.  That was shocking to hear, even though it had previously passed through my mind that Archie could be her father.  Poor Ronnie  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

So Bradley knew Stacey was the real murderer - i wish they showed her telling him  :Angry:

----------


## Dazzle

Well, we can't know if that theory is true at the moment - they didn't show what she said to keep us guessing.

----------


## angelblue

Hey I thought last night episode was really great I am actually really sad Bradley died. His death is really going to really affect a lot of people in the square.

I knew it was Stacey the purple gloves were a big give an away for me  in one of the episode this week.

Well done to Lacey a real trooper in my opinion and really great performance from Charlie  sad to see him go  :Sad: 

Also really want Becca to get her come uppance I hope Stacey finds out

----------


## Dazzle

> I knew it was Stacey the purple gloves were a big give an away for me  in one of the episode this week.


I didn't notice any purple gloves - what was all that about and how did it give Stacey away?

I didn't pick up on any clues  :Sad:

----------


## angelblue

It was this week when someone was taking the ring out of the draw they had purple gloves on

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2010)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

It was black gloves they had on, thats why jack, phil, ronnie, peggy were all shown wearing them in the same episode

----------


## Dazzle

Oh right, I didn't notice purple gloves at all.  I only saw people wearing black gloves.  It must have been one of the three clues that Diederick Santer talked about  :Ponder:

----------


## kiki29

Did anyone else notice anyone do anything wrong, Jack forgot some lines and then max put his fingers down his throat to be sick!!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Ronnie forgot to pay in the shop, she picked something up off the shelf was speaking to roxy and walked right out the door, 

watching the aftermath samantha janus menioned this, she said she had 1.20 to pay but forgot lol

----------


## Rach33

I reckon Peggy did the ring cos after someone planted it she told Ronnie and Roxy she had sorted it. I think it was a red herring that the killer was meant to have done it

----------


## angelblue

Yeah sorry it was black gloves my mistake  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

Does anyone know what the "big clue" on Christmas Day was?

----------


## Perdita

I don't remember  lol

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Did anyone else notice anyone do anything wrong, Jack forgot some lines and then max put his fingers down his throat to be sick!!!


When Ronnie and the others came out of the pub they had to adjust the camera.

----------


## megan999

I think the sound went when Bradley jumped off the roof, for a few moments. We couldn't hear people screaming. 
In the EastEnders Revealed programme afterwards they said that Max and Ryan filmed alternative endings, but I can't think what motive Max would have had. Sorry if this is really obvious. :Searchme:

----------


## CrazyLea

Mm what an awesome episode on Friday!!! I felt sorry for Lacey mind, you could tell her throat was a bit bad!!! 
Can't believe it's Stacey. Not disappointed though. Lacey, Charlie, Jake and Samantha were deffo the stars of Fridays show as far as I'm concerned. 
Can't believe Bradders died  :Crying: .

----------


## Chris_2k11

> In the EastEnders Revealed programme afterwards they said that Max and Ryan filmed alternative endings, but I can't think what motive Max would have had. Sorry if this is really obvious.


No I dont get that either!

----------


## Siobhan

> Can't believe it's Stacey. Not disappointed though. Lacey, Charlie, Jake and Samantha were deffo the stars of Fridays show as far as I'm concerned. 
> Can't believe Bradders died .


totally agree... Sam and Rita's scenes didn't look live... Scott messing up his lines at the start was funny.. didn't even notice ronnie didn't pay until the show on BBC 3. It was a fantatic episode and I was shocked it was Stacey but wasn't disappointed.. wonder how this is all going to pan out

----------


## Dazzle

> In the EastEnders Revealed programme afterwards they said that Max and Ryan filmed alternative endings, but I can't think what motive Max would have had. Sorry if this is really obvious.


They just did this to make sure everyone possible was included.  If they'd filmed all the usual suspects and Stacey it might have been obvious that the outcome would be Stacey.

I can think of a motive for Max (though it's pretty weak) - say Bradley had rushed off Christmas Day and told Max about the rape after Stacey had told him.  He may even have confessed hitting Archie and told him what Archie'd said - I can't remember what it was exactly but it was very mean.  Then Max may have gone to confront Archie and killed him, because he cares for Stacey as well as Bradley.

Just a thought, anyway  :Ponder:

----------

megan999 (22-02-2010)

----------


## CrazyLea

What was the Aftermath show about? Is it worth attempting to watch on iPlayer??

----------


## Siobhan

> What was the Aftermath show about? Is it worth attempting to watch on iPlayer??


Yeah totally..it is really funny in parts

----------

CrazyLea (21-02-2010)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah it was really good, one of the best specials they've done

----------


## Dazzle

I didn't think it was that good, to be honest, but Larry Lamb was really funny on it.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> What was the Aftermath show about? Is it worth attempting to watch on iPlayer??


For people outside the UK, it also on youtube ( am I allowed to say this?)

----------

CrazyLea (21-02-2010), JustJodi (22-02-2010)

----------


## SarahWakefield

[QUOTE=megan999;70824I think the sound went when Bradley jumped off the roof, for a few moments. We couldn't hear people screaming.
In the EastEnders Revealed programme afterwards they said that Max and Ryan filmed alternative endings, but I can't think what motive Max would have had. Sorry if this is really obvious. :Searchme: [/QUOTE]

I think that was done purposely, because on the Aftermath Show they said they had 40 seconds to move the big trampoline thing that the stuntman fell onto when jumping from the roof. So they will of muffled the sound so we couldn't hear them dragging it away.

----------

megan999 (22-02-2010)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I think that was done purposely, because on the Aftermath Show they said they had 40 seconds to move the big trampoline thing that the stuntman fell onto when jumping from the roof. So they will of muffled the sound so we couldn't hear them dragging it away.


I must say I thought it was even more dramatic because of th screaming being absent. I thought they did it for dramatic effect. I would never have guessed that they did it to muffle the sound.

----------


## Siobhan

> I must say I thought it was even more dramatic because of th screaming being absent. I thought they did it for dramatic effect. I would never have guessed that they did it to muffle the sound.


I was sure a train passed over at that time and I thought that is why it was all muffled... maybe I imagined it

----------


## parkerman

> Does anyone know what the "big clue" on Christmas Day was?


Sorry to reply to my own quote, but, apparently the big clue on Christmas Day was that when Roxy came out the Vic she handed the baby to Stacey but Stacey gave her back and looked up at the Vic.....no, I don't understand why that's a "big clue" either.
The either big pre-finalepisode clue was that it was Stacey who spat on Archie's grave.

----------


## Perdita

How can those be clues to Stacey having killed him?  If she was raped by Archie Mitchell and is having his baby, I can understand that she was not keen on holding a Mitchell baby. And spitting on his grave is also understandable under those circumstances.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (24-02-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> How can those be clues to Stacey having killed him?  If she was raped by Archie Mitchell and is having his baby, I can understand that she was not keen on holding a Mitchell baby. And spitting on his grave is also understandable under those circumstances.


Exactly, Perdy.

Well at least I don't feel so bad about not spotting the "big" clues now...

----------


## alan45

If the baby isnt Archies cos he fires blanks then whose baby is it. 

That would be a great idea for a Sensational Explosive storyline. Whos the Daddy. That would be original

----------


## Siobhan

> If the baby isnt Archies cos he fires blanks then whose baby is it. 
> 
> That would be a great idea for a Sensational Explosive storyline. Whos the Daddy. That would be original


I am sure it is Ryan's.. Stacey gave him a look on Thursday.. I am sure that is what she confessed to Bradley on Friday

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Stacey tell Bradley everything up in the room? 

I really want to know this  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

> Did Stacey tell Bradley everything up in the room? 
> 
> I really want to know this


Me too.. I hope they will reveal exactly what was said in the room

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Bradley know all along it was Stacey and thats why he was nervous?

Also does Becca know?

----------


## Dazzle

I'm positive Bradley didn't know all along that it was Stacey, but she may have told him in the bedroom scene during the live episode.  That makes sense to me 'cos it would explain why he told her to run just before he fell.

I've no idea if Becca knows, but I'm inclined to think not 'cos she couldn't have kept her mouth shut about it.  Also why would Stacey tell Becca when she hadn't even told Bradley?

----------


## Siobhan

> Did Bradley know all along it was Stacey and thats why he was nervous?
> 
> Also does Becca know?


We don't know... I wouldn't think Becca knows, why would she rat out Bradley?
As for Bradley knowing it was Stacey, Davey wrote a good piece on this in one of the threads about how maybe that is what she confessed to him and not just about the baby just before they ran off together and that perhaps he ran from police so she could get away and he died protecting the love of his life and the baby

----------


## parkerman

> perhaps he ran from police so she could get away and he died protecting the love of his life and the baby


Wouldn't it have been better in that case to have stayed and confessed to the police? What was the point of committing suicide?

----------


## tammyy2j

I really hope tonight's episode clarifies alot

----------

lizann (22-02-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> Wouldn't it have been better in that case to have stayed and confessed to the police? What was the point of committing suicide?


no idea.. maybe he had planned to get caught after Stacey had gotten away.. who knows 

Tammy: I really hope tonight's episode clarifies alot 

I don't think so.. after all nobody knew who the murder was until Friday and they couldn't give too much away in the ones that are to follow

----------


## lizann

Who set up Janine then?

----------


## Siobhan

> Who set up Janine then?


No idea.. my money is on Jack or Peggy... bet it was a red herring

----------


## Dazzle

I don't know either but my best guess would be Jack in an attempt to protect Bradley.

----------


## lizann

There is a lot of unanswered questions that the EE writers need to address hopefully tonight maybe we need a flashback to the room conversation between Bradley and Stacey

----------


## Abbie

I thought the live epsiode was amazing, I at first I thought you couldnt really tell it was live!

----------

Siobhan (22-02-2010)

----------


## megan999

Because that was the only live episode that's been done, the producers must have had to have done alot of planning to do all the filming for subsequent episodes -  because isn't it all done months/weeks in advance?? And the actors didn't know Stacey was the killer so I don't understand how they would have tied up all the loose ends etc. when filming in advance. Oh dear, my head is in a muddle!! But what a fantastic live episode  :Smile:  I hope Stacey punches Becca's lights out when she finds out she's the one who called the Police!! I hope Tanya comes back for Bradley's funeral - this would be a good way for her to come back to Walford and reunite with Max  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

> And the actors didn't know Stacey was the killer so I don't understand how they would have tied up all the loose ends etc. when filming in advance.


You can bet there won't be any overt references to Stacey being the killer for weeks, but there may be small exchanges between her and Max that could be interpreted as referring to her being the killer (now that we know).  Unless they now film some additional scenes to slot in, which I haven't seen mentioned as being done.

Edit: I've just read Diederick Santer's explanation of how things will work on this thread, posted by Tammy: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...520#post708520

----------

megan999 (22-02-2010)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

poor stacey in tonights episode, 

I cant stand becca,

----------


## Bad Wolf

i cried throughout

becca needs to go, cannt stand her- actually agree with jean!!

lots of carol action- she is back!!!

----------

CrazyLea (23-02-2010)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

The whole square think bradley killed archie, but cant believe it, 

so stacey is off the hook

----------


## Joanne

I don't think Marsden thinks it was Bradley, thats the impression I got when she was talking to Phil.

Thought Jake Wood was exceptionally good tonight - the shoe polishing quite choked me up.

----------


## Rach33

I agree I did shed a few tears, Jake Wood certainly stole the show tonight for me. That Becca though grrrrrr!!!!!! she's gotta go very soon  :Angry:

----------


## Abbie

I know, becca is sooooo annoying

----------


## sean slater

I didnt like how people like Amira and Syed were choked up about Bradley, when they hardly knew him. I found the bits when Big Mo started bursting into tears everytime Stacey did quite amusing lol. It was like she was just carried away with the emotion, but really other than a fondness for Bradley, they didnt really spend that much time together. Yeh Max and Stacey emotional. Becca is a cow for what she's done to Bradley and Stacey, she's the reason he died. You can see she's feeling guilty, she knows she's in the wrong. Hope Stacey never speaks to her again when she finds out.

----------


## Siobhan

Bawled like a baby last night.. Max and Stacey were brilliant.. Oh that becca one.. I wanted to smack her.. how dare she.. it was her fault for calling the police

----------


## tammyy2j

Excellent acting from Jake, Jean and Lacey tonight 

I wanna someone to punch Becca 

Does everyone now know what Archie did to Stacey as this is the reason Bradley 'killed' him ????????

----------


## Perdita

?? Stacey killed him, not Bradley. She killed him for raping her

----------


## Siobhan

> ?? Stacey killed him, not Bradley. She killed him for raping her


I think the "killed" meant what the others think as we know it was not him

----------


## tammyy2j

> ?? Stacey killed him, not Bradley. She killed him for raping her


I know Perdy that why its 'killed'

I just want to what the other residents think was Bradley's reason for 'murdering' him. I mean did Marsden tell the Mitchells why Bradley did it or did Roxy or Ronnie tell the others about Stacey's rape?

----------


## Siobhan

> I know Perdy that why its 'killed'
> 
> I just want to what the other residents think was Bradley's reason for 'murdering' him. I mean did Marsden tell the Mitchells why Bradley did it or did Roxy or Ronnie tell the others about Stacey's rape?


I am not sure Tammy.. didn't seem like she did and there is spoiler coming up about it been told to the Mitchells so maybe they find out then

----------


## Perdita

Thanks Tammy, I understand now, but can't think of anything now

----------


## tammyy2j

Surely they cant think Bradley killed him for no reason 

I am sure Roxy will have something to say about it to Max or Stacey

----------


## Siobhan

> Surely they cant think Bradley killed him for no reason 
> 
> I am sure Roxy will have something to say about it to Max or Stacey


I think Ronnie understands and she explain to Roxy so maybe she knows why

----------


## LostVoodoo

> lots of carol action- she is back!!!


it took me a moment to register that they were brother and sister, i was like 'what's carol doing in his house when she's never met him?' lol

----------


## Dazzle

> it took me a moment to register that they were brother and sister, i was like 'what's carol doing in his house when she's never met him?' lol


Lol...I can understand your confusion as it was never explained that she was his sister.  Many viewers who just dip in and out wouldn't know it.

The scene at the end where Stacey was running down the street with the sound of Bradley saying he loved her ringing in her ears was very powerful.  It perfectly portrayed her grief and guilt.

Another fantastic episode of EE!

----------

Dutchgirl (23-02-2010), lizann (23-02-2010), Siobhan (23-02-2010)

----------


## lizann

omg so sad seeing Max with the shoes

----------


## megan999

> omg so sad seeing Max with the shoes


Yes, I cried again last night. He is an excellent actor.
I don't think that Becca feels guilty about Bradley at all - the expression on her face when she was looking at Jean's camera. Total indifference. And she didn't have much of a reaction when Bradley felll to his death either.
There is an episode of EE this Wednesday 7.30-8pm because of Rugby on Friday.

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2010), lizann (23-02-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Yeah, another little baby for the Masoods, but what a start to his life   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Yeah, another little baby for the Masoods, but what a start to his life


Oh Nadia is so good! 
I must say they have a strong cast. All actors are acting superb. I just love watching EE. In November I thought of quitting. But now I'm glad I didn't.

Yesterday and today were so tearful.

I thought Carol was a real sister to Max. The other one ( not sure what her name is again) did resemble Carol. I only started watching in 2000. So I never saw Carol before.

----------


## Perdita

You mean Suzy, the one that caused a lot of trouble and got involved with Phil?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> You mean Suzy, the one that caused a lot of trouble and got involved with Phil?


That's the one. Suzy. She got involved with Archie as well.

----------


## Perdita

Yes, you are right

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Jack know that Bradley isnt the real killer?

Poor Max everyone thinks Bradley is a killer, will he keep Stacey's secret??????

I am loving the scenes with Max and Carol. Why hasnt Jack or Dot even visited Max yet?

I expected Chrisitan to put the pillow over Zainab's face last night she was horrible to him and didnt even thank him but she was very funny in labour  :Lol: 

I'm so glad Dotty is gone  :Cheer:

----------


## Siobhan

I was hold my breath when they were trying to get the baby to breath last night.. such great acting from them all last night.

my heart went out to max when they all think Bradley is the killer..

----------


## Dazzle

> Does Jack know that Bradley isnt the real killer?


Yes, he does, though he doesn't know that Stacey confessed.

Given that Max is so upset that everyone thinks Bradley is the killer, I think he would be shouting out that Stacey confessed to anyone who'd listen if EE were real life.

I too was on the edge of my seat waiting for the baby to breathe  :EEK!:

----------


## lizann

Where is Ronnie moving to?

Lucy is a mini Cindy  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I hope the truth comes out Stacey is the killer - if i were any of Bradley''s relatives i wouldnt want anyone thinking he was a killer when he aint

----------


## Siobhan

Ronnie is moving back into her old flat and I said all along that they are making lucy into a mini Cindy.. glad I am not the only one who see that

----------


## Dazzle

I must say, I think Lucy's acting is improving.  I used to wince when she was on screen, but she seems a little better nowadays.

----------


## Siobhan

I still wince when she is on screen especially at her "stare" or evil look as it is called.. that and when Janine keeps licking her lips talking to a guy.. annoys me so much!!  :Mad:

----------


## Dazzle

I wonder if Charlie Brooks does the lip-licking thing on purpose?

----------


## LostVoodoo

the birth scene was really good, very realistic...until the moment the baby was alright when all of a sudden the usual huge-and-completely-clean baby was there! surely if he hadn't been breathing at first he would have been blue or something?

----------


## lizann

Surely Jack or Max will want to know who called the cops on Bradley it can only be Becca or Ronnie i hope this is found out soon i cant stand Becca 

Billy likes Carol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Siobhan

Becca needs a good slap.. she is behaving like nothing happened.. Surely she must feel even a tiny bit guilty at what happen with Bradley and now her "friend" (cause I honest don't believe Becca considers stacey a friend as much as Stacey does her) is missing and she just goes around like a bulldog.. 
I so wanted Jean to smack her upside the head.

----------


## lizann

Where is Pat and Bianca's other kids?

I presume Ricky and Bianca are on honeymoon even though her cousin just died

----------


## *-Rooney-*

max and jack dont know ronnie knew about the rape before the police came, only stacey knows.

----------


## lizann

> max and jack dont know ronnie knew about the rape before the police came, only stacey knows.


But didnt Stacey tell them Archie aint the dad she knew because Ronnie told her?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

no she told bradley ronnie told her but when she was talking to jack/max she just said she was told , she never said who by

----------

lizann (25-02-2010)

----------


## lizann

Ok so

But who do they think shopped Bradley in then? Stacey?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i dont know, they probably havent had time to stop and think with everything that has happened, but when they are not in shock anymore they will start asking these questions and prob ask stacey who knew about this

----------


## lizann

If Stacey thinks about it surely she will know its Becca seeing how she was in the Vic

----------


## Dazzle

The sooner Becca is found out and leaves, the better.  She is really unlikeable.  I would have gone mad, like Jean did, if a virtual stranger had taken it upon themselves to sort out the photos.  Who put Becca in charge?

I don't think it'll take Stacey long to work out who called the police on Bradley, although she probably doesn't know that Becca didn't like him.

Ian's face when Jane told Lucy she should go on the pill!  :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

*[SIZE=boy EE has really stepped up to the plate, the last couple of episodes have been terrific.. my heart broke for Max and Stacey  when they were "visiting" bradley..Yes I am ready to kick Becca, she looks as guilty as hell, she knows she had something to do with Bradley dying, ohhhhhhhhh when Jean and Mo find out that girl is going to wish she had never met Stacey,,she is as good as dead as Archie is,,,did u guys see what Max said when he left a message on Staceys phone ??? Hes ready to revert back to his old ways you just watch,, hes going to use what he knows to manipulate her..
The birth of little Kamil was great, I wouldn't have blamed Christian for smothering Zanib , she was HORRID to him..The welcome home party for the baby was cute,, but ohhhh it was messed up when the postal inspector showed up.
Jack really is disturbed by Bradley dying ,I think he is wracked by guilt encouraging his nephew to RUN,, Ronnie didn't help matters much,, makes me wonder if she did kill Archie, she has been playing too nochlant for my liking, Anyway there has been some unusually good acting .. I think Stacey is off the screens so she can get over that COLD,,after all she did loose her voice during the live show,,"3"][/SIZE]*

LUCAS????????????????? when is he going to be found out ????????????

----------


## Siobhan

Jodi.. the EE we are seen now was filmed weeks ago so Stacey didn't have the cold then. 
Did you miss the live show? Stacey killed Archie, not Ronnie. At the time these scenes were filmed nobody knew who did it so they all have to act like it was them still until told otherwise

----------


## Dutchgirl

Maybe Becca is on some sort of prescription that makes her feel blank. And the fact she stitched up Bradley. But what a cool costumer for hanging around.

----------


## JustJodi

No I didn't miss the live show,,, yes I knew Stacey told Max she killed Archie,, but U know what?? I do not think she actually did,, I think some one else came in and finished the job with the Queen Vic bust, some one TALLER AND STRONGER,, Stacey isn't much taller than peggy,, so I am thinking he was still alive and some one came in and finished off  sleazy Archie,, thats just what I think,, 
Anyway,, on to the next murder...Owen's...........

----------


## JustJodi

DG  some anti depressants do dull the senses,, and make them feel NUMB  and emotionless,, not a good drug to be taking,,,

----------


## tammyy2j

Syed is horrible to Amira  :Angry: 

Zainab was harsh when talking about Bradley last night she is so judgemental

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, Syed showed a real nasty streak last night.  It's been well-hidden until now.  He was estranged from his parents because he embezzled money from their business, but Marc Elliot has always portrayed him sympathetically until last night.  It's interesting, although harsh on Amira, to see this side of him.

I can't believe anyone, even Zainab, is being nasty about Bradley  :Sad:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I guess Syed was angry because he only slept with Amira to reproduce.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I guess Syed was angry because he only slept with Amira to reproduce.


Yep that is true.

Stay well clear from women who just had babies. I know I wasn't nice. But I'm surprised she get's around the house like that. Don't women in the UK get any help the first days? 
What is up with Masood? Why is Dot's mail under his sofa?

----------


## Kim

I think they're repeating the resurfacing gambling addiction storyline. I unfortunately remember they did it with Ash Ferraira.

----------


## JustJodi

Yea only it was the son who was addicted  not the father,, if i remember the Ferraira dad was a meanie !!!!!!!!!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Poor Sugar the dog.  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

Is Mas stealing the post?

----------


## Siobhan

> Is Mas stealing the post?


I don't think so... He left his trolley unattended on Wednesday.. I bet someone nicked it and planted it in his house.. Billy and Minty was sitting there.. I reckon it was one of them.. just my guess

----------


## Chris_2k11

OMG I cant stand Becca

----------


## tammyy2j

What age is Zsa suppose to be?

Does she live with Shirley now?

----------


## Siobhan

> What age is Zsa suppose to be?
> 
> Does she live with Shirley now?


Zsa has to be around 16 ish if Shirely is trying to get her into school.. she reminds me so much of my niece

----------

tammyy2j (26-02-2010)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I don't think so... He left his trolley unattended on Wednesday.. I bet someone nicked it and planted it in his house.. Billy and Minty was sitting there.. I reckon it was one of them.. just my guess


Ah could be. I think Mas is one of the nicest persons in EE. What a wrong twist if it was him.

----------


## Perdita

Why would somebody want him to be in trouble though

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I don't think so... He left his trolley unattended on Wednesday.. I bet someone nicked it and planted it in his house.. Billy and Minty was sitting there.. I reckon it was one of them.. just my guess


Well maybe he stepped with his cheerfulness on somebody's grumpy toes.

----------


## Dazzle

Other people's open mail under the settee looks very damning, but I can't imagine Masood doing it either.  At the same time, I can't see anyone deliberately settting him up.   :Ponder: 

I find it hard to believe that Lucas really killed Sugar, too, even though he's obviously capable of it.  Maybe he'll turn up again one day - I hope so anyway.

----------


## Siobhan

> I find it hard to believe that Lucas really killed Sugar, too, even though he's obviously capable of it.  Maybe he'll turn up again one day - I hope so anyway.


did you not find it strange that they showed you Lucas killing Owen and Trina but only implied that he did kill the dog.. we never saw it

----------


## Dazzle

Yes, I did notice that and that's why I hope Sugar may be alive. I've got a feeling that Lucas would have a harder time justifying killing an innocent creature to himself than killing Owen and Trina, both of whom had done some very bad things.

----------


## parkerman

> I find it hard to believe that Lucas really killed Sugar, too,


Why? Sorry - crossed with your reply to Siobhan.

I think the reason it wasn't shown maybe more to do with the fact they'd have been inundated with complaints from viewers!!!

----------

Siobhan (26-02-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> Why? Sorry - crossed with your reply to Siobhan.
> 
> I think the reason it wasn't shown maybe more to do with the fact they'd have been inundated with complaints from viewers!!!


Goes to show you how the public are that they don't complain to see another human been "killed" on TV but would kick up a fuss that an animal was "killed" on tv, especially a cat or a dog

I am not say either is right

----------


## Dazzle

I would have been more upset about Lucas being shown killing Sugar than killing Owen and Trina, though I know that's not a very PC thing to say.

----------


## Perdita

MORE than 100 viewers complained this week about EastEnders serial killer Lucas Johnson bumping off collie dog Sugar - but barely any got in touch after he murdered two PEOPLE.

It was hinted on Wednesday night's show that Lucas, played by Don Gilet, killed Sugar - prompting 103 shocked fans to protest.

But when he murdered wife Trina and Owen Turner just a "handful" complained.

The viewers' backlash forced the Beeb to put out a statement saying that the show "does not condone the killing of dogs... or people".

A spokeswoman said: "Although it is never explicit that Sugar dies, the story does indeed suggest that Lucas has killed her.

"This behaviour is completely in keeping with his character."

Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0giNc5RTJ

----------


## Dutchgirl

Do they complain when people get murdered on other drama's? Or do dogs  get better treatment than humans?

----------


## parkerman

Just imagine the outrage if he'd killed a meerkat!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Can anyone please explain to me why Masood would be stealing posts.. Like how it would benefit him in any way? I don't think he did do it though..  :Smile: 
Thank-you in advance!

----------


## parkerman

It would only benefit him if there was any money inside the envelopes.

But, of course, it isn't him.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (27-02-2010)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Just imagine the outrage if he'd killed a meerkat!


Parkerman do not say things like these. And please do not mention the "M"word. People can get upset you know!

----------


## Dazzle

> Do they complain when people get murdered on other drama's? Or do dogs  get better treatment than humans?


The reason why people like myself are outraged at cruelty to animals on TV is that it's such a problem in our society.  Though we're supposedly a nation of animal lovers, cruelty to animals is very common and very rarely punished.

When the murder of a person is shown on a programme like EE, we accept that it is unrealistic and a rare occurrence, and that why it bothers me a lot less.  Very few people would think that murder of a person is ok, and murderers that are caught are usually well punished.

----------

StarsOfCCTV (28-02-2010)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> The reason why people like myself are outraged at cruelty to animals on TV is that it's such a problem in our society.  Though we're supposedly a nation of animal lovers, cruelty to animals is very common and very rarely punished.
> 
> When the murder of a person is shown on a programme like EE, we accept that it is unrealistic and a rare occurrence, and that why it bothers me a lot less.  Very few people would think that murder of a person is ok, and murderers that are caught are usually well punished.


Ok I respect that. In the Netherlands people have to go very far to even get punished as well.

I myself thought oh no he wouldn't because Sugar is very cuddly. And dogs are not my favourite animals.

But for people to complain on such a large scale is beyond me. But animal cruelty needs to be shown as well. Even on a ridiculous storyline as Lucas'.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Can someone tell me how lucas/denise ended up with sugar in the first place, 

sugar belonged to syd, then she moved to canada but i didnt think she gave the dog to them - she barely knew them as far as i can remember

----------


## Perdita

Owen, Libby's dad took care of Sugar, that is why she gets obsessed with the burial site.

----------


## parkerman

Looking at the omnibus edition it is now obvious that it is Billy who has stolen the post, but what does he have against Masood?

----------


## Perdita

Probably nothing personal, but maybe he is looking for money etc. to pay off somebody in his old gang

----------


## Dazzle

> But for people to complain on such a large scale is beyond me.


I'm not someone who'd complain about it, personally, and I think EE handled Sugar's murder well (if, indeed, Lucas did kill her).

As for Sugar's owners: Lucas said he'd had four owners in a year.  I think Syd gave him to Dot when she emigrated, and when Owen moved in he took over his care (which is why Sugar was devoted enough to him to be obsessed with his burial site).  When Owen disappeared, Jordan took him.  I'm not sure if I've got that right or not.

I must admit that I haven't spotted any clues as to Masood's post.  Which Billy, and what makes you think it's him?

----------


## parkerman

> Probably nothing personal, but maybe he is looking for money etc. to pay off somebody in his old gang


Not that Billy. BillyMitchell.

----------


## Perdita

Missed some of the omnibus and obviously the bit that gives you an idea about Billy Mitchell. Why has he got anything against  Mas??

----------


## Dazzle

I can't imagine Billy being that mean.  There'd have to be a good reason.

----------


## Siobhan

> As for Sugar's owners: Lucas said he'd had four owners in a year.  I think Syd gave him to Dot when she emigrated, and when Owen moved in he took over his care (which is why Sugar was devoted enough to him to be obsessed with his burial site).  When Owen disappeared, Jordan took him.  I'm not sure if I've got that right or not.


Almost right.. it was Abi who took Sugar as a favour to Bradley and she couldn't handle the dog anymore so she left him at Dot's that is when Owen took over and when he "left" Jordan took on the dog

----------

Dazzle (01-03-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is it Mas's nerdy son that is stealing the post i cant think of his name?

Whitney is becoming quite annoying since she hooked up with Billie 

I must say i love the Carol and Max scenes i wish Jack and Dot and Jim was also shown to be supporting Max at least Bianca called round to see how he is

----------


## Chris_2k11

Whitney and Billie are an awful pairing

----------

Siobhan (02-03-2010), tammyy2j (02-03-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Aww, Chris, I quite like them together   :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Whitney and Billie are an awful pairing


+ 1 

She went from being so shy with Todd and after what happened with Tony to a little minx with Billie maybe she is taking lessons from Lucy

I also cant stand Zsa Zsa

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I love the relationship between Max and Carol! I just want to give Max a big hug! On a random side note.. I dreamt about Jake Wood in my dream actually and did just that  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Lucy.. Pregnant? Suprise suprise! I thought it was just a matter of time really.

----------


## Dazzle

I was surprised that Lucy let herself get pregnant.  I thought she was far too savvy to allow that to happen.

----------


## Perdita

Now, did Billy know about the post and the money in the wardrobe, or was it a surprise for  him? I could not quite tell by his expression

----------


## Chris_2k11

Can someone please explain this whole thing with the post, i dont get whats goin on?

----------


## Kim

> Now, did Billy know about the post and the money in the wardrobe, or was it a surprise for  him? I could not quite tell by his expression


I thought it meant that he was the culprit. I hope I'm wrong after what happened with the charity box money. 

I think this is what's gone on Chris, I'm not overly sure myself:

A buggy got delivered for Kamil that cost more than the Masoods could afford. Masood gambled at Ricky's stag night after being pressured into it and won, using the money to buy the buggy. He couldn't tell Zainab that he gambled as it's against his religion and she found out that he ordered the buggy and wondered where the money came from. The house was searched and a load of post was found under the Masood's sofa and Zainab accused him of stealing the money out of people's post to pay for it, so he had to confess to gambling and it came out that he's had a problem with it before. She's now in a strop with him because of that. As for tonight, I'm not overly sure what's going on.

----------


## parkerman

> Now, did Billy know about the post and the money in the wardrobe, or was it a surprise for  him? I could not quite tell by his expression


I assume Billy knew. Or was the scene in the Argy Bargy meant to throw us off...?

----------


## Perdita

I was hoping you could tell me, parkerman  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

I am sure he knew.. and the look on his face was guilt that he set Mas up considering everything he did for him... how else could Billy have come into so much money..

----------


## Perdita

Looks like Billy did it, I just was not sure whether it was guilt or shock on his face. But why does he need to go stealing again? Where is Jay, not seen him around for a long time.  :Ponder:

----------


## Siobhan

I have no clue where he is... I don't think billy looked shocked.. it was more a brought back to earth cause he was all happy with his date and then he opened the wardrobe and saw the bags.. unless it was Jay and he hid them in Billy's wardrobe

----------


## tammyy2j

OMG it was Billy 

Is Billy and Jay still living in Archie's house now?

----------


## Perdita

Maybe that is the reason, Billy needs cash, Roxy offered him to stay in the house for Â£1000 a month, narky mare   :Angry:  How is he supposed to cough up that kind of rent

----------

tammyy2j (03-03-2010)

----------


## sean slater

Yeh we didnt hear what happened with the Roxy rent situation. I thought she would eventually have become a bit softer towards her family. Billy doesnt deserve it. I dont know if he might have got the wrong idea with Carol as well, I cant see them as pairing. Its very weird that he would fancy her at all. I havent got a clue how this relationship has come about. 

Interesting story with Lucy. Jane should have had the guts to tell Ian. I think its bad that she would hide the pregnancy from him, and ask Lucy to have an abortion behind his back. Dont you think he has the right to know? I think if Jane knows Ian should know. Jane wouldnt be going behind Lucy's back cos she asked her to tell him. Leon is supposed to be a decent guy, why is he being the way he is? I know Lucy has played up quite a bit but its not like Zsa Zsa is an angel.

----------


## lizann

I never thought it would be Billy 

I cant see Carol and Billy working at all 

I cant stand Zsa Zsa and Billie hope they leave fast

----------


## CrazyLea

I haven't written on here in a while. Just want to say that I think that Lucy is actually really likeable at the moment! She said something the other night, just before she told Jane she was pregnant, and it really moved me  :EEK!: . Never though something Lucy would say would move me. I am feeling quite sorry for her at the moment. And you can tell all she wants is love from Ian and even Jane. It's moving. Well done Melissa I say  :Big Grin: . 

I am probably alone here mind  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Perdita

No, Lea, you are not alone   :Big Grin:

----------


## sindydoll

omg billy

----------


## Dazzle

> Just want to say that I think that Lucy is actually really likeable at the moment!


I agree too, Lea.  Lucy's been showing her sensitive side recently, which has made a nice change.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I'm disappointed that Jane told Lucy that she should think about getting an abortion just because she couldn't face telling her father....surely she should give Lucy a bit of time to think about it or discuss her options not just tell her straight out she should get rid?  :Ponder: 

But I am liking Lucy at the moment too, Melissa is a good actress.

----------


## lizann

I liked the scene with Max and Jane tonight they have chemistry if  the writers ever what to go there with them anyone is better than Ian for Jane  :Ninja: 

Yes Lucy is somebit more tolerable now she is preggers 

Whitney seems to have fallen very fast for Billie

----------


## Kim

> Yeh we didnt hear what happened with the Roxy rent situation. I thought she would eventually have become a bit softer towards her family. Billy doesnt deserve it. I dont know if he might have got the wrong idea with Carol as well, I cant see them as pairing. Its very weird that he would fancy her at all. I havent got a clue how this relationship has come about. 
> 
> Interesting story with Lucy. Jane should have had the guts to tell Ian. I think its bad that she would hide the pregnancy from him, and ask Lucy to have an abortion behind his back. Dont you think he has the right to know? I think if Jane knows Ian should know. Jane wouldnt be going behind Lucy's back cos she asked her to tell him. Leon is supposed to be a decent guy, why is he being the way he is? I know Lucy has played up quite a bit but its not like Zsa Zsa is an angel.


Billy was seen going to Ronnie about the rent that Roxy was trying to charge and Ronnie had a word with her about it being ridiculous. I had a feeling it would make Roxy more unreasonable about it because it's not like she's listened much up until now. I don't see how he could get Â£1000+ a month out of envelopes though, but then again this is EastEnders.

----------


## sean slater

Loved the scene between Peter and Lucy tonight, so cute!

----------


## tammyy2j

Jack seems to be taking Bradley's death hard also 

It was nice seeing the Brannings altogether would be better if Jim was there also 

I cant stand Billie

----------


## Dazzle

> I liked the scene with Max and Jane tonight they have chemistry if the writers ver what to go there with them anyone is better than Ian for Jane


I noticed the chemistry between them too.  You never know, stranger things have happened than Jane and Max getting together.  
I don't think the writers would want to go there at the moment though.

I also thought it was strange that Billy had got so much money from the post.  Hardly anyone sends cash by mail, surely.

----------


## Dutchgirl

I really liked yesterdays episode. A lot of sensitive things going on. Not at all dull. Baby George is a cuty. I even liked Zsa Zsa. 
Nice seing Lucy and Peter talk like brother and sister for a change.

I like the Branning family like this. The story really makes the actors act well. Kudos.

----------


## tammyy2j

Excellent acting tonight from Jake Wood as Max even his facial expressions are spot on 

I  loved the scene with him and Jim  :Sad: 

Well done Jean i wanted to smack that biatch Becca 

Whitney and Billie are doing my head in very annoying  :Thumbsdown: 

So Denise, Chelesa and Lucas goes to the wake but not the funeral  :Angry: 

Tanya should have gone to pay her respects

----------

lizann (06-03-2010)

----------


## Chris_2k11

I knew that was gonna happen with the flowers.

----------


## parkerman

> I knew that was gonna happen with the flowers.


Yes, another "subtle"  Deadenders storyline that no-one could possibly have guessed...er... :Wal2l:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Beam me up. 

That was spot on.

----------


## Dazzle

> Excellent acting tonight from Jake Wood as Max


Agreed.  Max's speech was very moving and brilliantly acted by Jake Wood.  You could really feel his pain.




> Well done Jean i wanted to smack that biatch Becca


I loved it when Jean said to Becca "Bradley and Stacey were so happy, and then what happened?  You did!".  I couldn't agree more.  When is Becca going to get her comeuppance?  And what's her agenda with Max?

----------


## sean slater

I didnt like the way they did Bradley's funeral. It spoilt it for me cos most of the the main figures werent there, mainly Stacey and Tanya, so the only person we could really empathise with was Ma, and the speech wasnt that great. We saw very little of Bradley's mum until right at the end when we were supposed to feel emotional cos she was crying over his flowers, but I didnt feel emotional at all. We hardly know Rachel. Maybe it would have been different if we h?! ad seen her throughout the episode and built up the emotion from her, but I think she spoke once. Why didnt she speak at the funeral? I think the Julia theme should have been used with Max.  It was no Frank Butcher funeral was it lol. 

And Becca my god! what a cow. She doesnt think she's done enough by being the reason Bradley died, she has to go after Max. What the hell is she doing?!

----------


## Dazzle

> I think the Julia theme should have been used with Max.


I agree with you there.  The ending didn't work at all.  It would have been much better if the episode had ended with Max, or even on a picture of Bradley at his graveside.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I knew that was gonna happen with the flowers.


Yeah, reminded me of Corrie with Tina's flowers.  :Ponder:

----------


## lizann

> I knew that was gonna happen with the flowers.


What????????????

I wish Stacey had been at the funeral 

Jean was spot on in what she said to Becca that evil cow

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> What????????????


Liz Hates Lilies, and owen knows that he always buys her daffodils ever since he was a little boy, so now that will raise suspicion from her

----------

lizann (07-03-2010)

----------


## lizann

This Lucas storyline has dragged on far too long

----------


## Perdita

I don't think so, I think now is the time for this storyline to develop to its conclusion

----------

Dutchgirl (07-03-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> Beam me up. 
> 
> That was spot on.


That made me cry more than Max's speech.. I was moved by the speech and Jake is a fantastic actor but those 3 little word "Beam me up" had me in tears.. it was so so sweet

----------


## megan999

I cried at Max's speech. Gutted Stacey wasn't at the funeral. Tanya should have been there to support Max, not have that witch Becca all over him!!! BTW I don't know what women find so attractive about Max! I am also irritated by Whitney and Billy's storyline. I am enjoying the Lucas storyline at the moment - to see how he gets found out in the end.....

----------


## lizann

Becca is a nutcase

----------


## *-Rooney-*

When is stacey coming back?

----------


## JustJodi

*Have a feeling that Ian is going to mess things up so badly with Lucy, hes back to lying to Jane again, why oh why doesn't she see him for what he really is,, oh well .
I love CAROL, shes terrific, and boy she had brass balls confronting BECCA.. loved it,, BECCA is a total mental case, wonder how long she is going to be around??
I am so over Whitney and Billie,,Hmmmmmmmmmm now they were getting ready to burn up TRINIA's little twig of a tree ??
I personally think Luca is running out of places to hide bodies, he can't kill off every one in Walford, if he thinks they are getting to close to exposing him???
Geeze I am not even feeling sorry for Peggy ( aka the COFFIN DODGER ) But wait, who was the good looking young man that she is bailing out of the pokey ???????*

----------


## kayuqtuq

> *
> Geeze I am not even feeling sorry for Peggy ( aka the COFFIN DODGER ) But wait, who was the good looking young man that she is bailing out of the pokey ???????*


It was Danny.

----------


## Perdita

And I don't think he is good looking but that is jjust my opinion  :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok so he might not be THAT good looking, but it sure is a switch from the guys we have had on EE as of late LOL,,, ok who is DANNY any ways ?????*

----------


## tammyy2j

I felt sorry for Peggy last night Roxy is on a power trip with all the money i cant wait for her lose it all 

I loved Carol last night with what she said to Becca

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Peggy needs to face the facts that the vic isnt hers to run anymore, no wonder roxy is like that with her,

----------


## tammyy2j

Remember Peggy took Roxy and Ronnie in and gave them jobs and treated them well and Roxy knows what the Vic and being landlady means to Peggy but she is being a horrible biatch imo

----------


## *-Rooney-*

and also remember peggy would have lost the vic well before archie even came on the scenes if it werent for ronnie and roxy when she got into all that debt but they helped her and got her out of it

----------


## Siobhan

> and also remember peggy would have lost the vic well before archie even came on the scenes if it werent for ronnie and roxy when she got into all that debt but they helped her and got her out of it


Ronnie even gave her money to bail Sam out.. so Peggy doesn't have any rights over the vic.. I am glad Roxy is been a bitch to her..

----------


## tammyy2j

Peggy wants to be hip and young and it backfired on her 

I wonder why she went to bail out Danny she wasnt his biggest fan

----------


## megan999

What is Danny to Peggy? Not her step-son? I am a fan of Carol too  :Big Grin:  I bet that girl burns Trina's tree and when they dig it up to replace it they find Owen's body..... Can't wait for Stacey to come back!

----------


## Siobhan

> What is Danny to Peggy? Not her step-son? I am a fan of Carol too  I bet that girl burns Trina's tree and when they dig it up to replace it they find Owen's body..... Can't wait for Stacey to come back!


nephew... He is Archie's son so her nephew as her husband was Archie's brother

----------

megan999 (10-03-2010)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I think I have totally missed something..
I thought Archie left the flat/house to Billy and his kids so why is he paying Roxy rent?...

----------


## parkerman

He left it to Roxy didn't he?

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (13-03-2010)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

He only told Billy that he was giving him the house, there was no contracts drawn up or anything like that, Archie only did that to keep billy on side when he found out about their plan to get the vic from the mitchells. But when the will was read it was revealed Roxy got all properties including the house and billy got the stool at the end of the bar so he never felt like an outsider from his family

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (13-03-2010)

----------


## lizann

Roxy got everything in the will

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (13-03-2010)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im going off Roxy at the min

----------


## Siobhan

> Im going off Roxy at the min


I can see her points though.. it is not peggys pub and she was probably the only one who really loved her dad so I can understand why she doesn't want that bust in the bar or anywhere around her.. it is a reminder that her dad is dead.. 

I think Ian is been very sly about things... wonder what he is going to do next to convience Lucy to have an abortion

----------


## Timalay

Did anybody else hate Adam in tonights episode, he's really turning into a smug git.

----------


## Perdita

He always has been smug but we know that his relationship with Libby will not last

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Ive always hated adam, but tonight especially hes thinking now he has the girl he has all the reason to be a smug git,  Libby is better with Georges baby daddy lol than him, it was like he was trying to push everyones buttons today

----------


## Chris_2k11

He's absolutely vile

----------


## Siobhan

> He's absolutely vile


What he said about Libby was un call for.. saying what she lacks in looks she makes up for in the sack... he doesn't want Libby, he just wants one up on Darren

----------


## parkerman

Well that's Adam sorted out. Who can we talk about now?  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Patrick overheard what Adam said he should tell Libby the truth 

I cant see why Adam is still around since his mother left 

Is the Queen Vic Bust heavy? I dont ever recall a female lifting it thats how Stacey killed Archie  :Searchme: 

Oh Lucas caught out i hope this is the start

----------


## Siobhan

You know Lucas is going to worm his way out of this with some story that they all fall for.. he is slipper than an eel

----------


## parkerman

> You know Lucas is going to worm his way out of this with some story that they all fall for.. he is slipper than an eel


Yes the same reason that Gail and David used when they sent flowers to Tina supposedly from Joe. Wanted to make her feel better, that Owen had remembered her, etc. etc. All very original.

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok lets see how many people were in the house when Lucas saw himself on the florist CCTV???  Libby, Patrick, Denise, Chelsa??? think he can kill them all and bury them in the allotments?? as I said in an older post Lucas is running out of places to hide bodies,  

I also find Adam a very very annoying little worm!
I said it before I will say it again,,, the Queen Vic Bust was too heavy for a woman to pick up.. let alone pick it up off the bar and raise it over some one who is well over 6 feet tall and bring it down hard enough to smash some ones head in??*

----------

Siobhan (12-03-2010), tammyy2j (12-03-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> *Ok lets see how many people were in the house when Lucas saw himself on the florist CCTV???  Libby, Patrick, Denise, Chelsa??? think he can kill them all and bury them in the allotments?? as I said in an older post Lucas is running out of places to hide bodies,  
> 
> I also find Adam a very very annoying little worm!
> I said it before I will say it again,,, the Queen Vic Bust was too heavy for a woman to pick up.. let alone pick it up off the bar and raise it over some one who is well over 6 feet tall and bring it down hard enough to smash some ones head in??*


I am sure Lucas will find somewhere from them all  :Lol:  and tell everyone that they all won a holiday, then 3 days later say he got a mail to say they all died 

As for the Queen Vic bust.. Stacey didn't have to pick it up, Archie was bending down on the ground picking up the snow globe so she could have just pushed it off..

----------


## megan999

I find Danny a bit creepy...can't work out what he's up to.

----------


## Chris_2k11

its gone a bit boring since the Archie reveal, anyone agree?

----------


## Perdita

Yes, I do, Chris. But storylines need to build up to climaxes, as we have had Archie's murder and Bradley's death just recently, it is bound to be less exciting for a while. They need to build up the Lucas murder story now.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *I also find Adam a very very annoying little worm!
> *


He is a very nasty person. I hope Libby sees through him quickly. I even applauded Lucas for telling him to stuff his pseudo philosophical psychobabble.

----------


## tammyy2j

Peggy getting together with Danny now that would be a storyline Peggy the cougar  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Billie is Carol's golden boy she thinks he does no wrong

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im loving Carol's return i think shes hilarious haha, shes slotted back into the role perfectly.

----------


## lizann

Zainab can be a horrid person sometimes she dont have the perfect family so who is she kidding 

I hope Shirley and Phil get back together soon i wanna see Shirley as the next Mrs Mitchell landlady of the Queen Vic  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah Zainab was bang out of order, who the hell does she think she is

----------


## Siobhan

> Yeah Zainab was bang out of order, who the hell does she think she is


She is walking dangerous grounds.. think she forgot that Jane has way worse on her family than she does on Lucy

----------


## Chris_2k11

Exactly. she just thinks she can talk to people like crap all the time, dunno why Masood puts up with her

----------


## lizann

I want Jane to smack Zainab soon or else tell her she kissed her Mas

----------


## Dazzle

Gardening in the snow was plain ridiculous.  Couldn't they have postponed filming for a few days until the snow cleared?  No gardener would be out in the snow, let alone digging and putting in bedding plants which would probably die.

I loved it when Shirley made Phil squirm, but she should have made it last for a few days not a few hours.  Looks like theirs is a real relationship now, not just a drunken fling.

----------


## Siobhan

I hope they last.. I like Shirley and Phil together but Heather was right..how long for this time? 

Oh come on.. dig up the tree already.. find Owen and get rid of shifty eye Lucas... How come nobody has copped on to him.. he has guilt written all over his face!!

----------


## JustJodi

> I hope they last.. I like Shirley and Phil together but Heather was right..how long for this time? 
> 
> Oh come on.. dig up the tree already.. find Owen and get rid of shifty eye Lucas... How come nobody has copped on to him.. he has guilt written all over his face!!



Oh I agree,,I thought he was gonna loose it when MO  came out with that metal detector,,, YES FIND OWEN and get rid of Lucas,, and wipe that smug look off of Dee's face

----------


## JustJodi

*Lucas "hearing voices" ?????Now  hes gone berserk on the garden project,, surely he wasn't gonna dig up OWEN and move him to the allotments ??? Hiding behind ARFER's bench then dismantleing it  gee whiz *

----------


## parkerman

Actually Lucas was right in the first place that they would have to go through a proper consultation and planning process especially as the fountain is to be on Council land. There is absolutely no way that one telephone call to the Council would have sorted it all out. It would take weeks, if not months, to get permission to do something like that.

But, hey, this is Soapland!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sindydoll

> Yeah Zainab was bang out of order, who the hell does she think she is


i dont think she could help it! its the culture

----------


## tammyy2j

Phil will kill Ronnie when he founds out and after what Archie did to her with Danielle you'd think she would tell him

----------


## JustJodi

*Hmmmmmmmmmm Ronnie released Louise to Social Services ???? She was out of order there too, she should have taken Louise straight to Phil, I just do not know what is going on in that woman's head, and meeting up with Jack and asking him those questions and asking Billy..the woman is a SCREW LOOSE !!!! Phil will go bonkers, now how will Ben handle having Louise thrust into his life????Poor kid has gone thru a wringer in his short life*

----------


## Dazzle

I'm finding EE quite boring at the moment.  I'm not interested in the gardening and Lucas panicking about Owen's body.  That whole storyline is plain silly.  So is Ronnie giving Louise to Social Services instead of Phil.  The only entertaining thing is the feud between Ian and Carol - Ian at his snide, weasely best.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I thought jean was gonna dig owen up for a moment though - or should i say hoping

----------


## Lavender

How could Lucas dig up Owen's body and not be noticed?I mean come on it is abit far fetched,I love eastenders but i think the writers have taken this storyline a little to far.

----------


## Perdita

All soaps do this at times

----------


## parkerman

> All soaps do this at times


Not Eastenders, surely!  :Lol:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Must say Louise looks like Lisa.
But Lisa abandoning her? Surely not?!! Come to think of it. She did stand near the edge of a cliff once. Was that with or without Louise?

----------


## Perdita

I think Phil took Louise off her

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I think Phil took Louise off her


????

----------


## Dazzle

> ????


We've been discussing Lisa at the edge of the cliff here: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...Mitchell/page3

----------


## Dutchgirl

> We've been discussing Lisa at the edge of the cliff here: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?106861-Louise-Mitchell/page3


Ah, ok.

----------


## lizann

> I'm finding EE quite boring at the moment.  I'm not interested in the gardening and Lucas panicking about Owen's body.  That whole storyline is plain silly.  So is Ronnie giving Louise to Social Services instead of Phil.  The only entertaining thing is the feud between Ian and Carol - Ian at his snide, weasely best.


Me too i cant wait for Stacey's return

----------

Dazzle (22-03-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Why does Ronnie hate Roxy?  Is it just because of their competitiveness over buying Booty?

Ben is 14 already!?  It seems like only a short while ago that he was 10, and he still seems like 10 to me.  His devotion to Shirley is sweet.

I enjoyed Zainab and Carol's mutiny over Ian's sexism - they make a good double-act.

How embarassing was Shirley's acceptance of Phil's non-proposal?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Siobhan

> Why does Ronnie hate Roxy?  Is it just because of their competitiveness over buying Booty?


Let me count the ways
1) Roxy accused Ronnie of killing her dad and didn't beleive her when she said she didn't
2) Roxy didn't believe that Archie raped Ronnie

does she need more reason for Ronnie to not like Roxy?

----------

Dazzle (23-03-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

So they haven't been speaking since the live episode, then?  I'd thought that they'd overcome those issues, but I'm obviously wrong.  They're certainly good reasons why Ronnie would hate Roxy.

----------


## Siobhan

> So they haven't been speaking since the live episode, then?  I'd thought that they'd overcome those issues, but I'm obviously wrong.  They're certainly good reasons why Ronnie would hate Roxy.


Well she moved out shortly after the live episode so yeah.. I assume since then.. but she was there with the rest at Bradley's funeral.. but they was tension between them

----------


## lizann

I liked the scenes with Max and Jean they seem to be bonding over their loss of Bradley i mean Jean always liked and got on well with Bradley

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, they were lovely scenes with Max and Jean last night.  It's the first time I've seen Max treat Jean with respect.

----------


## Dutchgirl

I'm liking Max now. He has come from far. I really disliked the character. 

I do not know what Ian and Caroll have gone through in the past. But he is behaving childish.

----------


## Siobhan

Wonder what is up with Stacey... is she dead? or have they found her in a nasty state.. Love the scenes with Ian and Lucy... proper father/daughter bond...

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I do not know what Ian and Caroll have gone through in the past. But he is behaving childish.


i can't remember what happened from them to hate each other so much either. what makes me laugh is that Bianca and Carol are so similar and that's why they wind each other up so much!

----------


## Dazzle

Jane's world will fall apart when she finds out that Lucy and Ian aborted the baby behind her back.

You'd have thought that Ian would be too concerned about Lucy to worry about who was on the stall.

Jack didn't seem to want to be seen with Chelsea - what was that all about?

I can't wait for Max and Stacey's two-hander tonight.

----------


## parkerman

> You'd have thought that Ian would be too concerned about Lucy to worry about who was on the stall.


This is Ian we're talking about. :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

Yeah.. Jack didn't seem at all interested in Chelsea.. that was totally out of no where..

Max and Becca.. did he feel lonely or did he know she knew where Stacey was?? Maybe if she didn't go to her, he would have kept at her to find out.. 

Poor Jane, she really was trying to be a mum to Lucy when she "miscarried".. the truth will kill her especially when she finds out Ian had a big part to play in it.

----------


## Dazzle

> Max and Becca.. did he feel lonely or did he know she knew where Stacey was?? Maybe if she didn't go to her, he would have kept at her to find out.


I'm not sure what Max's interest in Becca is, but yeah, he must have known there was a good possibility that she knew where Stacey is.

----------


## Siobhan

it just that he didn't seem interest at all and then he was... I reckon he had an idea she knew something...

----------


## Dazzle

I think you're probably right, Siobhan.

----------

Siobhan (26-03-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Chelesa and Becca look very alike i'm confusing them alot lately  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> Chelesa and Becca look very alike i'm confusing them alot lately


I was the same last night... 2 brother, 2 women who look alike. I can see a foursome

----------


## Dazzle

I really enjoyed the two-hander with Max and Stacey.

I liked the explanation that Stacey didn't tell Bradley that she was the murderer, until the night he died, because she knew he would take the blame to stop her going to prison.  It seemed like a reasonable excuse to kept him in the dark, which was the one thing that bugged me about Stacey being the murderer.

I liked the way that the upper-hand went back and forth between the two characters during the episode.  It ended with them being supportive of each other, which was a nice change for EE.

Albert Square itself got the "duff duffs" this time.

----------


## tammyy2j

I was kinda disappointed in the 2 hander episode tbh i expected it to be better 

So Stacey was squatting in her mother's old flat yet how come Jean never tried there to find her and how did Stacey survive with no money and clothes and she couldnt eat for three days and she is pregnant - that was great writing

----------

parkerman (27-03-2010)

----------


## parkerman

Yes. Also, did they explain why the flat had been left empty for so long?

----------


## Dazzle

I think it was reasonable that Jean wouldn't have thought of looking in her old flat.  Even if she did think of it, she'd probably assume that it wasn't vacant after all this time.  No, they didn't explain why it was still empty, which they should have, really.

Surely Stacey could have used the money from her own bank account.  I doubt if the police would have gone to the trouble of getting court orders to monitor her accounts/credit cards.

I can perfectly understand her not eating for three days after the shock of seeing her dead husband, and her guilt about his death, even though pregnant.  I suffered a similar shock whilst pregnant and it affected me in the same way.

----------


## CrazyLea

I loved the two-hander. Was sooo good! I seriously just love Jake Wood. He's amazing! It was so sad when he started breaking down on the square!!  :Sad:

----------


## sindydoll

well i didn't like this episode i fast forwarded but still only saw max and stacey so i turned it off and deleted it off my planner...how boring haveing just those two in didnt we see enough of them in the affair story line

----------


## Siobhan

I really enjoyed it.. I think Lacey and Jake are two fantastic actors and I was rooting for them both.. I didn't want Stacey to go to prison but I felt for Max not wanting his son to go to his grave with everyone thinking he was a murderer 

I think Max would have shopped Stacey if she hadn't gotten out of the car that time at the police station... if she still kept saying NO he would have done something about it.. but it was well written, well done and I enjoyed it

----------


## Siobhan

> I think it was reasonable that Jean wouldn't have thought of looking in her old flat.  Even if she did think of it, she'd probably assume that it wasn't vacant after all this time.  No, they didn't explain why it was still empty, which they should have, really.
> 
> .


the empty flat.. how many flats have you seen around the place boarded up and unused? I have seen loads so it didn't need to be explained.. stuff like this happens all the time..

----------

Dazzle (29-03-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought when Stacey visit Jean before she lived in a different place than the one Max found Stacey in  :Ponder:

----------


## megan999

> I thought when Stacey visit Jean before she lived in a different place than the one Max found Stacey in


Yeah, I thought Jean lived in a house. I thought the two-hander episode was okay and well acted, but I thought I would enjoy it more. So a bit disappointed.

----------


## Siobhan

> I thought when Stacey visit Jean before she lived in a different place than the one Max found Stacey in


Jean did live in a house before she tried to kill herself under the train and was moved to that flat.

----------

megan999 (29-03-2010), tammyy2j (29-03-2010)

----------


## megan999

I watched Friday's episode again, and actually enjoyed it more second time around. I wonder if Stacey's secret really WILL remain a secret? IMO Jake and Lacey are the best actors in EE and have great chemistry. I went to the BBC EE website and watched their questions and answers video - that was good. I hope Jake and Lacey decide to stay in EE for a few more years yet! Looking forward to tonight's episode - Gillian and Lacey are so good as mother & daughter.

----------

Dazzle (29-03-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I noticed their great chemistry too.

----------


## Dazzle

Billy giving Carol a melon on it's use-by day to say sorry  :Rotfl: 

The gang storyline would be a lot better if they'd cast people who could act.  It was so obviously Billie behind that mask that Phil etc would have recognised him straight away really.

----------

tammyy2j (30-03-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> Billy giving Carol a melon on it's use-by day to say sorry 
> 
> The gang storyline would be a lot better if they'd cast people who could act.  It was so obviously Billie behind that mask that Phil etc would have recognised him straight away really.


That bit with Billy was so funny.. loved Jack and Max taking the piss.. poor Billy but fair play to him for stopping the other Billie

Yeah that gang could have acted alot better.. can't stand Kylie... arggh! 
Poor Jean.. my heart went out to her but really nice for Stacey to be back to normal ish by the end of it

----------


## Dazzle

Oh yeah, I forgot about that - Stacey going to comfort her mum was really nice.  A rare heartwarming moment for EE.

----------


## Siobhan

Gillian Wright is one of the best underrate actors they have on EE.. she plays Jean so well and deserves awards. Her trip to the morgue last week had me in tears...

----------

tammyy2j (30-03-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Chelesa stay waiting in the restaurant for Jack?

I agree the gang and Billie are terrible as they cant act if i was Max or Jack i would have knocked Billie out. Putting Whitney with Billie is also runing her character imo. 

Ian manipulating Lucy not to tell Jane the heartless git  :Angry:  i cant wait for Jane to found out and leave him

----------


## Dazzle

> Did Chelesa stay waiting in the restaurant for Jack?


I don't think it showed Chelsea after the waiter handed her the bill, but I think it's safe to assume she left after that.




> Ian manipulating Lucy not to tell Jane the heartless git


I would sympathise with Ian if he was doing it to save Jane from being devastated, but he's probably doing it to save himself from Jane, knowing Ian  :Angry:

----------


## sindydoll

i think ian is been damn right evil the way he is going about with  lucys abortion the girl is suffering the depretion you get when u have had an abortion and he is wanting to play his games with jane! he should be putting his daughter emotions first

----------


## Siobhan

> i think ian is been damn right evil the way he is going about with  lucys abortion the girl is suffering the depretion you get when u have had an abortion and he is wanting to play his games with jane! he should be putting his daughter emotions first


I have a feeling now that Leon knows, it will probably be him to say something to Jane... not meaning to but asking a question like "Lucy said she had an abortion, was she even pregnant blah blah "

----------

lizann (31-03-2010)

----------


## JustJodi

> I have a feeling now that Leon knows, it will probably be him to say something to Jane... not meaning to but asking a question like "Lucy said she had an abortion, was she even pregnant blah blah "



*I was thinking the exact same thing U were Shiv...I sure hope that once Jane finds out that Ian is behind all this, she leaves him and moves in with the Massoods LOL*

----------


## lizann

> I have a feeling now that Leon knows, it will probably be him to say something to Jane... not meaning to but asking a question like "Lucy said she had an abortion, was she even pregnant blah blah "


I hope so poor Jane she will be devasted by their betrayal after all it because of Ian and his children Lucy and Steven that Jane cant have kids she deserves so much better

----------


## JustJodi

> I hope so poor Jane she will be devasted by their betrayal after all it because of Ian and his children Lucy and Steven that Jane cant have kids she deserves so much better


*Just how many times can she FORGIVE HIM and give HIM ANOTHER CHANCE,, no woman in her right mind  would put up with that BALONEY*

----------


## Dazzle

Poor Billy being kicked out of his home (again)  :Angry: 

Roxy to Janine: "You could do with a makeover - the Myra Hindley look is out of fashion."  :Rotfl: 

What a bitch Becca is telling Stacey that Max took advantage of her!  :Angry: 

I wonder who Ronnie'll lose her money to: Danny or Ryan and Janine?  I think it's quite likely someone'll manage to con it out of her, though I hope they don't.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I wonder who Ronnie'll lose her money to: Danny or Ryan and Janine?  I think it's quite likely someone'll manage to con it out of her, though I hope they don't.


i hope they don't too. although i did just think to myself, 'oh at least amy has that money in trust' as if she's a real baby!  :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2010)

----------


## Dutchgirl

He is such an dumb***. 
I wonder where Christian is in all this? He is a good friend to Lucy and Jane's brother.

----------


## lizann

Oh god what a funny episode of EE  :Lol: it was so bad with awful acting that all i could do was laugh

It looking like Ryan is Stacey's baby daddy i hope it comes out soon even though i like him with Janine

----------


## Timalay

Still really hating Adam (smug git).  Just get rid of him EE.

Also credit to the bouncer tonight.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Still really hating Adam (smug git).  Just get rid of him EE.
> 
> Also credit to the bouncer tonight.


Libby wake up. He is such a twitt. She keeps finding excuses for him. Why????

I thought the same about the bouncer.
When I worked in a club they weren't that clever at all. Knuckles without brains we used to call them.

----------


## tammyy2j

I wish Kylie had taken a lot more out with the gun i.e. Billie, Chelesa, Libby, Danny, Roxy, Abi, Adam i could on

----------


## Timalay

> I wish Kylie had taken a lot more out with the gun i.e. Billie, Chelesa, Libby, Danny, Roxy, Abi i could on


Adam?  :Big Grin:

----------

tammyy2j (06-04-2010)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Adam?


Can we rewind and and ad that one???

----------

tammyy2j (06-04-2010)

----------


## lizann

Pat's back where has she been along in hiding

----------

parkerman (03-04-2010)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

cant believe thats a year since danielle died

----------


## parkerman

> Pat's back where has she been along in hiding


That's exactly what I said to my wife as soon as she appeared!

----------


## Dazzle

So just as we all suspected, Danny and Glenda are going to try and take Roxy's money.  Only Ronnie can save her, I think.

----------


## lizann

Yay Billie is leaving for the army great news hope he leaves for good 

Ben and Louise's war is going to get messy with chocolate involved  :Lol: 

Peggy and Phil should be more grateful to Shirley since she helped get Louise for Phil

----------


## Siobhan

> Ben and Louise's war is going to get messy with chocolate involved 
> 
> Peggy and Phil should be more grateful to Shirley since she helped get Louise for Phil


Surely the microwave should have exploded or caught fire as Ben left the tin foil on the egg.. I seen brainaic science abuse! 

Yeah they should be more grateful.. after all it was her that got Louise to come.. and Louise trying to get rid of Shirley too

----------


## Katy

thats what i thought, i put a pot noodle in the microwave with foil and it was very messy!

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder is Danny really Glenda's son or maybe her toyboy  :Stick Out Tongue:  and he will fall for Peggy

----------


## Dazzle

> I wonder is Danny really Glenda's son or maybe her toyboy


I was wondering that too, but the way she spoke to him in yesterday's episode, saying something like "you've always been a good boy" sounded like she was talking to her son.  In a way, the story would be better if he wasn't really Ronnie and Roxy's brother.

----------


## Siobhan

Best quote ever by Zainab last night "it is like my nightmare is having a nightmare".. I laughed so much  :Lol: 

What did Carol think happens in a war.. they all play nicely.. course Billie would have to learn to shoot...

----------


## tammyy2j

I hate the way Whitney has become a love sick puggy chasing after Billie now 

Danny annoys me as does Billie

----------


## Dazzle

> What did Carol think happens in a war.. they all play nicely.. course Billie would have to learn to shoot...


Carol's behaviour was appalling in the recruitment office.  No wonder Billie wants to get away from her controlling behaviour.

Roxy needs Ronnie to rescue her from Danny, but he's managed to drive a big wedge between them.  I hope they wake up before he takes Roxy's money.

----------


## Siobhan

He can take her money now whenever he wants... he has her account, password and security question.. all he has to do it log in and transfer.. disappear like he did before they can't trace him..

----------


## Dazzle

You're right - poor, stupid Roxy...

----------


## Siobhan

> You're right - poor, stupid Roxy...


to quote lovely Jodi on this site "she is as dumb as a box of rocks"... she is too trusting.. Ok, she will have a very large chunk taken out of her account but the pub is hers, the house and now the salon.. how is he going to get all that?

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, I don't think this story is anywhere near over.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> to quote lovely Jodi on this site "she is as dumb as a box of rocks"... she is too trusting.. Ok, she will have a very large chunk taken out of her account but the pub is hers, the house and now the salon.. how is he going to get all that?


He doesn't need to get hold of them. She has millions in the bank. Compared to that the pub and the salon are peanuts.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I thought for a minute that Danny might be having second thoughts about conning Roxy but no..

----------


## lizann

So Pat who had a serious operation is working her feet off in the Vic surprised she didnt go to hospital also 

I wish Christian had smacked Zainab she can be a horrid biatch 

BTW there needs to be way more topless scenes of Christian

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought for a minute that Danny might be having second thoughts about conning Roxy but no..


That's what I was thinking too.  I'm quite enjoying this storyline now, but I can't believe Roxy trusts Danny so much after knowing him for such a short time.

Zainab was really unpleasant to Christian - she's pushed him into pursuing Syed again.

----------


## parkerman

> BTW there needs to be way more topless scenes of Christian


Personally, I wouldn't mind a few more of Amira....  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

When did Denise and Heather becomes friends again? Did i miss something?

I hate Zainab sometimes

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> So Pat who had a serious operation is working her feet off in the Vic surprised she didnt go to hospital also 
> 
> I wish Christian had smacked Zainab she can be a horrid biatch 
> 
> BTW there needs to be way more topless scenes of Christian


I thought Zainab looked like she was enjoying splashing that paint over his chest!!!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I'm still enjoying EastEnders, though it has slowed down a bit since the live episode which is to be expected. Carol steals every scene she's in - Lindsey Coulson is so so good. Sometimes, it's easy to forget she's acting. She is so natural in her role. What a talent. 

I'm glad the Christian/Syed storyline is picking up momentum again. 

I am finding this Danny/Glenda storyline woeful though.

----------

Siobhan (12-04-2010)

----------


## megan999

Personally, I can't wait for the Christian/Syed storyline to be over. That will put Zainab in her place!!! I like the Danny and Glenda storyline. But Danny's voice gets on my nerves. Billie and Carol are getting on my nerves also. I don't think that Janine and Ryan have any chemistry. IMO Janine and Archie had chemistry.

----------


## Timalay

Brilliant acting by Scott Maslen in tonights episode.

----------

Dazzle (13-04-2010), tammyy2j (13-04-2010)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

^ Exactly the words I was going to use!  :Lol: 

But yeah he was brilliant. The whole scene was so sad.

----------


## moonstorm

I like Zainab, she is trying to protect her son in the only way she knows.

----------


## Siobhan

> Brilliant acting by Scott Maslen in tonights episode.



Totally agree.. he was great last night.. wonder how this is all going to pan out

I love Zainab but she can't make her son straight no matter how hard she tries.. the body paint with herself and Mas was so funny... in contrast to her son and daughter in law, you can see Zainab and Mas are clearly in love but Sayid doesn't love Amira

----------


## tammyy2j

> Brilliant acting by Scott Maslen in tonights episode.


+ 1 the scenes with him and Jim were heartbreaking

----------

Dutchgirl (14-04-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> Brilliant acting by Scott Maslen in tonights episode.


Exactly what I was thinking, like everyone else on here  :Big Grin: 

Poor Amira - she thinks it's her fault that Syed isn't attracted to her.  You're right Siobhan that the scenes with Masood, Zainab and the chocolate body paint showed how a couple who are in love behaves - in comparison to Syed's coldness to Amira.

----------


## Siobhan

Syed can't be someone he is not. He obviously tried the hetrosexual thing and didn't want to do it anymore.. he has to be honest with himself, Christian and Amira..

----------


## Dazzle

I don't blame Syed for the situation because he is under enourmous pressure - it's horrible for everyone involved.  I feel the most sorry for Amira though because she thinks it's her fault that her husband can keep his hands off her.  I think things will come to a head very soon...

----------


## Siobhan

I feel for Amira but it was Zainab's making. Syed was willing to leave his wedding to Amira for Christian but Zainab made him go ahead with it. Amira would have been better off dumped at the altar and she could try to move on instead of feeling like she does now

----------


## Dazzle

Agreed - the marriage should never have gone ahead.

----------


## Siobhan

for me I think feeling rejected by the man I love every day and feeling like it was my fault is far worse than be left by a man I love... It would hurt but I think feeling everyday like you are worthless, unloved and rejected would be horrible

----------


## lizann

I cant wait for Jack to dump Chelesa she is doing my head in going on about being his girlfriend 

Who owned the ring Max had?

Poor Ben it looks like Phil will never accept him dancing the little Benny Elliot

----------


## kayuqtuq

> Who owned the ring Max had?


It was the engagement ring Jack gave to Ronnie, she gave it back to him when she broke off the engagement.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (16-04-2010), lizann (14-04-2010)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I cant wait for Jack to dump Chelesa she is doing my head in going on about being his girlfriend 
> 
> Who owned the ring Max had?
> 
> Poor Ben it looks like Phil will never accept him dancing the little Benny Elliot


Here some trainers for your footie. My heart broke for the little guy. If my boy want's to do ballet I would be happy for him. (and I hate soccer) Ballet needs male dancers as well as girls.

----------


## Siobhan

> Here some trainers for your footie. My heart broke for the little guy. If my boy want's to do ballet I would be happy for him. (and I hate soccer) Ballet needs male dancers as well as girls.


Totally agree with you.. Ben is not interested in Football, he wants to dance, let him dance. I always tell my kids they can be what they want to be when they are older (obviously not a thief or murderer) as long as they are happy... whether it means my son wants to do ballet or knitting, so be it

----------


## Dazzle

Although I don't agree with graffiti, I don't blame Lucy for wanting to alleviate Christian's misery over Syed.  It certainly produced results  :EEK!:

----------


## Siobhan

> Although I don't agree with graffiti, I don't blame Lucy for wanting to alleviate Christian's misery over Syed.  It certainly produced results


At least Christian knows who is getting hurt in all this unlike Syed.. he know Amira is going to be devastated.. Christian has back off for this reason, letting Syed come to him.. Syed is only fooling himself and should just admit who he is

----------


## Dazzle

I'm hoping that it's Syed who tells Amira, after realising how much he's hurting her.

----------


## Siobhan

> I'm hoping that it's Syed who tells Amira, after realising how much he's hurting her.


I don't think he will, he is too chicken.. either it will be Lucy or she will over hear (just my opinion)

----------


## tammyy2j

When did Jack dump Chelesa? Was that not shown or i missed it maybe?

----------


## Perdita

That was shown about 3 weeks ago or so, looked a bit of random script writing to me, to be honest

----------


## sean slater

Really good episode tonight! I dont think Masood saw that it was Syed Christian was kissing, I think he was just thrown seeing Christian embracing somebody. But it was a really good moment! I'm really liking Fatboy, I want to see him with a girl, cos I think it would be cool. I think a lot of girls would be attracted to him, cos he's got a great sense of humour and he's good looking. Love him! Phil's family is starting to evolve im liking it. The Shirley, ben, louise, phil scenario. Ben and Louise are at loggerheads at the moment a bit cos there both vying for thier dads effections, but I think they'll bond soon and become a force to be reckoned with.

----------


## parkerman

I was just wondering if Libby knows where Oxford actually is. Has she ever been there?

----------


## sindydoll

what an ending!! i wonder if he knew it was them! i bet he didnt and thats why he said sorry and walked out! i bet he hasnt got a clue

----------


## Dazzle

If Masood doesn't know it was Syed then he'll soon work it out, I think.  It was Syed's flat after all, and he'd done a disappearing act.  Also, Christian would have taken someone else back to his own flat.  

How unproffessional was that doctor stalking Ronnie?

----------


## megan999

[QUOTE=Dazzle;714020
How unproffessional was that doctor stalking Ronnie?[/QUOTE]Yes, but he IS dishy!  :Big Grin:  I agree with Sean Slater that Fatboy is a laugh. Him and Zsa Zsa and Leon give good comedy moments. I cracked up when he got 2 black eyes and then a date with Tamwar!!

----------


## Dazzle

I'm enjoying the storyline with Zsa Zsa, Fatboy and Leon too.  A good bit of light entertainment.

----------


## sindydoll

> If Masood doesn't know it was Syed then he'll soon work it out, I think.  It was Syed's flat after all, and he'd done a disappearing act.  Also, Christian would have taken someone else back to his own flat.  
> 
> How unproffessional was that doctor stalking Ronnie?


i know the answer i saw it in the sat mirror mag

----------


## lizann

> When did Jack dump Chelesa? Was that not shown or i missed it maybe?


It wasnt shown on screen. I'm just glad she got dumped. 

I like Lucy (even though she is a brat) relationship with Uncle Christian

----------

tammyy2j (19-04-2010)

----------


## Perdita

> It wasnt shown on screen. I'm just glad she got dumped. 
> 
> I like Lucy (even though she is a brat) relationship with Uncle Christian


I thought Jack told Chelsea in hospital that their relationship would never work?   :Ponder:

----------


## lizann

> I thought Jack told Chelsea in hospital that their relationship would never work?


Oh i must have missed that i hate Chelesa and I'm so glad she go the heave ho the stupid ho saying she was girlfriend to everyone after a cheap fumble in the toilets

----------


## tammyy2j

I love Peggy and  Pat fights  :Lol: 

More great acting from Scott Maslen tonight

----------


## Perdita

I love it when Peggy and Pat have a drink, so funny    :Lol:

----------


## sean slater

I wish I hadnt read the spoilers about Masood now. It would have been a classic episode if I hadnt have known that he knew about Syed and Christian. Very subtly done! really like Masoods character. 
All the characters were drinking scotch 2nite, Christian, Pat, Peggy. I cant remember what Ronnie was drinking, but there certainly all bit drinkers! lol. They've all got a lot going on though havent they. 
This Ben thing is annoying me a bit. I dont get girls bullying boy,. I mean they must live sad lives. Girls are supposed to be sensible people.

----------


## Perdita

I am sure there are sensible boys too  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> This Ben thing is annoying me a bit. I dont get girls bullying boy,. I mean they must live sad lives. Girls are supposed to be sensible people.


Sometimes girls make the worse bullies and it is harder on the boys if they are been bullied by girls cause they are suppose to be the stronger sex...

----------


## moonstorm

I think that is why they have shown Ben to be bullied by girls to highlight the problem.  Girls can be very mean too.

----------


## Perdita

I know, I was bullied at school by girls, not boys, something I don't understand to this day  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Ben comes across as a little nancy boy seeing as he likes musicals and dancing so that maybe why he is picked on - i'm saying bullying is right or acceptable thats just how i see it ok  :Angel:

----------


## Dazzle

> I think Ben comes across as a little nancy boy...


That's an unpleasant way of putting it.  I'd say he's sensitive and, yes, that's why he's being picked on as bullies target the vulnerable.  Poor Ben  :Sad: 

Max was very harsh on Jack earlier in the episode.  I'm glad he made up for it later.

I'm not enjoying Masood's game-playing - I didn't think he was like that.

----------


## parkerman

> Max was very harsh on Jack earlier in the episode.  I'm glad he made up for it later.


I think Max was being cruel to be kind as they say

----------


## tammyy2j

> That's an unpleasant way of putting it.  I'd say he's sensitive and, yes, that's why he's being picked on as bullies target the vulnerable.  Poor Ben 
> 
> Max was very harsh on Jack earlier in the episode.  I'm glad he made up for it later.
> 
> I'm not enjoying Masood's game-playing - I didn't think he was like that.


Sorry if i offend but the way he acts is why Ben is a target for bullies i do feel sorry for him and now his dad is showing Louise all his attention

So Mas knows it was Syed with Christian

----------


## Dazzle

> Sorry if i offend but the way he acts is why Ben is a target for bullies i do feel sorry for him and now his dad is showing Louise all his attention


I wonder if Shirley's warning to the bully's dad will work?

It's nice to see Max and Jack being close  - I laughed out loud when Jack hit the doctor.

I'm glad Masood doesn't believe you choose to be gay.  Isn't it terrible that Syed wouldn't be allowed to attend his father's funeral if he comes out?

How annoying was Amira in this episode going on about mood lighting and scatter cushions?

----------


## Perdita

Amira is trying to make herself attractive to her husband, she is pulling out all the stops as most newly weds would, I guess. Not so nice to watch I guess but realistic for a change in a soap

----------


## sean slater

> I'm glad Masood doesn't believe you choose to be gay.  Isn't it terrible that Syed wouldn't be allowed to attend his father's funeral if he comes out?
> 
> How annoying was Amira in this episode going on about mood lighting and scatter cushions?


Yeh explosive episode. Really enjoyed it! Im very confused about the muslim religion. You can be a muslim but then you can disagree with many parts of it. Like Amira is best friends with Christian and they chat about his boyfriends and stuff, which im assuming most muslim people wouldnt. Then there's Masood who has been quite friendly towards Christian until this Syed stuff has come out. It only really seems to be Zanaib that has huge issues with being gay. It's really crazy. Its like the catholic religion. It says in the bible that only men and women should be together cos it makes children, and nothing ever moves on from that. Like it says in Koran (not sure of spelling) and you have to abide by it. Its nothing like the British Constitution, which changes through time to adapt to cater for people's beliefs and feelings. 
It is everybodys right to believe what they want to believe but I do think people should be a bit more open minded to change.

I dont understand how a book that was written thousands of years ago can have any bearing on the here and now! I suppose thats why I couldnt be religious.

----------


## parkerman

> Its like the catholic religion. It says in the bible that only men and women should be together


No comment!

----------


## Siobhan

> It's nice to see Max and Jack being close  - I laughed out loud when Jack hit the doctor.
> 
> I'm glad Masood doesn't believe you choose to be gay.  Isn't it terrible that Syed wouldn't be allowed to attend his father's funeral if he comes out?


I just laughing at Max telling Jack to make a fist, then he told him about Ronnie.. then told him he used his good hand..  :Lol: 

I was glad too about Mas.. he know it is not something you choose to be but religion states otherwise.. Poor Mas.. what will he do? h

----------


## Dazzle

> Poor Mas.. what will he do?


It's going to be even worse for him when he finds out that Zainab knew before Syed's marriage and forced him to go through with it.  Will Masood and Zainab's marriage survive?

----------


## Siobhan

Yeah, that is going to be a smack in the mouth for him... but would it have been any different then..mmm I would say yes cause he was worried about hurting Zainab again with stories about Syed... my heart went out to him last night

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Amira is trying to make herself attractive to her husband, she is pulling out all the stops as most newly weds would, I guess. Not so nice to watch I guess but realistic for a change in a soap


I think she is going OTT though.  Still showing some insecurity to me.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I'm glad Masood doesn't believe you choose to be gay.


I was really pleased about that too.

----------

Dazzle (21-04-2010)

----------


## sean slater

Yeh definitely. But how can you be Muslim and not believe what is said in the Koran. Though I dont actually know what it says in the Koran, maybe it would be helpful if somebody could find out cos I dont have a clue. Obviously something about not being allowed to be gay. Or is it just the absence of homosexuals in the koran that leads them to believe its unacceptable? Like certain Christians believe homosexuality isnt cos the bible is all based on Mary and Joseph. Is it something like that with the Muslim religion as well?

----------


## parkerman

> Yeh definitely. But how can you be Muslim and not believe what is said in the Koran. Though I dont actually know what it says in the Koran, maybe it would be helpful if somebody could find out cos I dont have a clue. Obviously something about not being allowed to be gay. Or is it just the absence of homosexuals in the koran that leads them to believe its unacceptable? Like certain Christians believe homosexuality isnt cos the bible is all based on Mary and Joseph. Is it something like that with the Muslim religion as well?


The bible actually explicitly forbids homosexuality. It's not just about Mary and Joseph.

----------


## Siobhan

> Yeh definitely. But how can you be Muslim and not believe what is said in the Koran. Though I dont actually know what it says in the Koran, maybe it would be helpful if somebody could find out cos I dont have a clue. Obviously something about not being allowed to be gay. Or is it just the absence of homosexuals in the koran that leads them to believe its unacceptable? Like certain Christians believe homosexuality isnt cos the bible is all based on Mary and Joseph. Is it something like that with the Muslim religion as well?


SS, like most religions SEX is suppose to be for procreation only and not to be enjoyed hence the reason they are against homosexuality as it doesn't lead to creation of a life. It has nothing to do with Mary or Joseph (which by the way is a tiny part of the bible) but with God claiming that the act of sex should lead ONLY to a creation of a child

----------

megan999 (23-04-2010)

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah, that is going to be a smack in the mouth for him... but would it have been any different then..mmm I would say yes cause he was worried about hurting Zainab again with stories about Syed... my heart went out to him last night


I felt so bad for Masood.. I also wonder how he is going to react when he finds out that Zainab knew about this before he did

----------


## *-Rooney-*

It s not just that zainab knew before he did, buts he forced syed to go along with the whole wedding sham. that will devastate massod since hes shocked that syed has made a mockery of amira and of the whole wedding

----------


## Siobhan

> It s not just that zainab knew before he did, buts he forced syed to go along with the whole wedding sham. that will devastate massod since hes shocked that syed has made a mockery of amira and of the whole wedding


He will probably blame Syed for making a mockery of the wedding and his religion but wait til he finds out that Syed was going to leave Amira and it was Zainab who told him to go ahead...

----------


## Perdita

He might suspect by now that Zainab knows more than she has been letting on, by her behaviour at the wedding and since, whenever she was in Christian's company  :Ponder:

----------


## JustJodi

*wait a min gang,,, we are overlooking something now to add to the "drama" Amira is PREGGERS................so now what ????*

----------


## Siobhan

> *wait a min gang,,, we are overlooking something now to add to the "drama" Amira is PREGGERS................so now what ????*


Zainab probably make him stay for the child.. which I again I would think is wrong thing to do

----------


## Dazzle

> But how can you be Muslim and not believe what is said in the Koran.


Well, there are also plenty of Christians who don't believe everything in the Bible.  As is said above, the Bible forbids homosexuality, but many Christians don't disapprove of people being gay - they acknowledge that the Bible was written in very different times and that some of it isn't relevant to today - for instance, I believe the Bible also condones slavery.

I'm no expert though.

----------

Siobhan (22-04-2010)

----------


## parkerman

You're right, Dazzle, the bible does condone slavery.

It is usually the get out of good Christians that, as you say, they say it was written in very different times and that the laws of the Old Testament were somehow overruled by Jesus. But in the case of homosexuality, the New Testament also forbids it - see Paul's epistles to the Romans (1 26-27) and the Corinthians 1 6:9-11. 

But in any case isn't the bible supposed to be the word of God. If he could get that wrong, what else has he got wrong?

----------

Dazzle (22-04-2010), Siobhan (22-04-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Well, you could say that the Bible is the word of God translated by humans, which is why not everything is to be taken at face value.

I have to say that I'm not a believer though.

----------


## Siobhan

> You're right, Dazzle, the bible does condone slavery.
> 
> It is usually the get out of good Christians that, as you say, they say it was written in very different times and that the laws of the Old Testament were somehow overruled by Jesus. But in the case of homosexuality, the New Testament also forbids it - see Paul's epistles to the Romans (1 26-27) and the Corinthians 1 6:9-11. 
> 
> But in any case isn't the bible supposed to be the word of God. If he could get that wrong, what else has he got wrong?


In many cases the new testement overrides the old.. for example in Old it is a cheek for a cheek but in the new it is turn the other cheek... The bible can be interperted by those reading it.. same with the Koran.. each finds different meaning to it...

----------


## sean slater

Yes I suppose its up to interpretation. I cant wait to watch it tonight! exciting!! I really want Chirstian and Syed to stay together and give their relationship a chance, they obviously love each other. Syed doesnt want to have to live a lie for the rest of his life, and if its not Christian he ends up with, he'll soon develop feelings for another man. Zainab just cant accept that.  Its almost as if she thinks Christian is poisoning her sons mind.

----------


## Siobhan

Sad to say that is the way a lot of people think.. they think you can catch been gay by been around a gay person.. The amount of times I have heard Dads saying they would kick their sons out if they were gay.. As long as my kids were happy I couldn't give a crap about their sexuality

----------

parkerman (22-04-2010)

----------


## sean slater

I think thats men with their boys for you. Were experiencing it with Phil and Ben at the moment. Most men think there sons should be macho, be into football and stuff, an interest in ballet is often deemed weird lol. I think most fathers get over it in time, the ideal that they have in their heads. Expectant parents often say, I want a boy to dress in blue and take to the football, its a stereotype. Parents want their children to survive in the real world and being gay is a hard thing to deal with. My mum said to me when I was thinking about my sexuality, well if your not sure I think its best to be straight, and she is the most understanding person, she has no problem with homosexuality whatsoever, but you want the best for your children. You want them to be happy, but being straight is the ideal.

----------


## sean slater

Wow! good episode. The Masoods, Chelsea, Jack and Ronnie all sorts going on.

----------


## danielle741

is it just me or how did chelsea know whose test was whose??

----------


## Siobhan

> is it just me or how did chelsea know whose test was whose??


I said the same last night.. she put the two of them in the same pocket and passed one to Amira.. but was that hers???

----------


## lizann

> is it just me or how did chelsea know whose test was whose??


I thought the same I really hope Chelesa isnt pregnant 

Zainab should have told Mas the truth that she knew all along

Is Christian Syed first gay experience or was he with men before he came to Walford? Was Syed and Amira suppose to be a virgins when they married?

Old question now but was it ever revealed who set Janine up for Archie's murder?

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Is Christian Syed first gay experience or was he with men before he came to Walford? Was Syed and Amira suppose to be a virgins when they married?


i think Amira was supposed to be a virgin, plus she stil seems quite naive about sex etc even though she is married now. Not sure about Syed, plus i'm sure he said to Christian at some point that he had felt that way about men before, not sure if he'd done anything though. 

as far Amira's pregnancy, would you really go and announce to your husband's family that you were pregnant when you hadn't even taken a test? surely that's the first thing they would ask?

----------

lizann (23-04-2010), Siobhan (23-04-2010)

----------


## lizann

I think Syed did all the chasing after Christian at the start even kissing him first yes?????

----------


## Dazzle

> Is Christian Syed first gay experience or was he with men before he came to Walford?


I'm sure that Syed said to Christian early on that he'd had several one night stands with men.  He definitely hadn't been with a woman before Amira.  I'm so glad that he seems to have finally made up his mind to come out.

Loved the scene when Ronnie said to Jack that she'd say yes if he asked her to marry him.  I had tears in my eyes  :Crying: 

I thought like everyone else here that the pregnancy tests got mixed up.

----------


## Perdita

Must have got the tests mixed up, the way Chelsea just stuffed them into the pocket and rather predictable as a storyline  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> Must have got the tests mixed up, the way Chelsea just stuffed them into the pocket and rather predictable as a storyline


I am puzzled by this cause she seemed to know automatically which one was Amira's.. anyone would be like, not sure which one is which and take a second test... unless she has two pockets on her smock

----------


## Perdita

Because they were excited to find out, then scared because of Denise coming in, I guess she never thought

----------


## Siobhan

> Because they were excited to find out, then scared because of Denise coming in, I guess she never thought


if it had been me, I would have asked Amria to swap  :Lol:

----------


## Katy

I enjoyed tonights episode, i think that Nina Wadia is brilliant, haha at the fact that they had all sneaked alcohol into the party, that was brilliant.

----------


## sean slater

Yeh kinda weird that they would have had both the pregnancy tests being stuffed into the smock. Why bother doing that if there wasnt going to be some sort of mix up? Im not sure though cos Amiras leaving in like 2 days so whether they have time to do anything like that, its doubtful. Reallly enjoyed tonights episode. Everyone was involved, Jane finally made a reappearance. Where has she been while everythings been going on with Christian lately? Completely randoms turned up 2nite, people we havent seen for agesss. Syed is really fickle, he makes up his mind to come clean about him and Christian and then all of sudden again going for Amira. Its obvious that he was heading back to Christian though as soon as Amira announced she wasnt pregnant. Im loving the way Masood is handling things. He remains so calm, even though he was falling apart before within the mosque. But he puts on a brave face for his family and tries to do his best to look after his family. I really like him.

----------


## tammyy2j

I wish Syed had told Mas that Zainah knew all along 

The actors playing Syed and Christian are doing a great job 

So did Christian let the writing on the wall be seen by Amira?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

It looked like it to me.

That was a really good episode - especially the ending!!

----------


## parkerman

Nice to see Libby back from Oxford.... :Wal2l:

----------


## Dazzle

> So did Christian let the writing on the wall be seen by Amira?


Definitely.  The last shot of Christian in the flat was him upset (after Syed had told him he was going to be a father and husband), and looking at the wall that had the graffiti underneath the wallpaper.  Then next time we see the wall, the graffiti had been revealed.

It was a brilliant, intense episode last night.  Great acting all round.

----------


## Dutchgirl

They were all brilliant. Nina Wadia is so good and of course Marc Elliot. 
Nice to see Jane finally. I wondered where she was in all of this.


Please get rid of that screeching Fatboy. He is the most annoying figure in a long long time. Even more so than Chelsea! So you can  imagine how much I want to see him go!!

----------

Siobhan (25-04-2010)

----------


## sean slater

I like Fatboy, I think he's funny. Brings a lightheartedness to the show. 
I really wish Chelsea wasnt pregnant. Its such a pointless storyline. It would have been much better if it was Amira.

----------


## JustJodi

> I like Fatboy, I think he's funny. Brings a lightheartedness to the show. 
> I really wish Chelsea wasnt pregnant. Its such a pointless storyline. It would have been much better if it was Amira.


*wait a minute,, we do not know for a FACT that Chelsea is preggo,, it still may be Amira that is pregnant, remember when Denise came in  Chels stuffed the EPT into her smock,, so the tests could have gotten mixed up ?????
*

----------


## JustJodi

Jane looked like she got a bit of sun,,at least Ian was not lurking around in the back ground..
I agree that Nina did a brilliant job !!!!!!!! I am just waiting till Massood finds out that Zanib knew  about Syed all along.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Jane looked like she got a bit of sun,,at least Ian was not lurking around in the back ground..
> I agree that Nina did a brilliant job !!!!!!!! I am just waiting till Massood finds out that Zanib knew  about Syed all along.


He always forgives her. At least up till now!!

----------


## Abigail

Rubbish acting from Preeya this evening.

----------


## Perdita

Yep, Abigail, totally agree with you

----------


## JustJodi

*at least she left in a Mercedes not a black mini cab...I knew Amira was preggers not Chelsa..btw  when did Chelsa and Amira become such good "girl friends"  must have fell asleep when they "bonded" I thought the acting in general was pretty good, ( ok Preeya had alot more to say this time and she had to "act") My partner said that this was probably the best episode he had seen in a while..he said Zanib is going to really GET IT soon when Mass finds out shes been aware of Syed's behavior since before he got married.. I have a feeling we are in for some really good stuff the next few weeks..*

----------


## tammyy2j

Tamwar and Libby were the supportive siblings tonight 

I wished Syed would have told everyone that his mother Zainab forced him to marry Amira. I cant wait for her to get caught out.

Great acting from Syed and Christian tonight.

----------


## Abigail

It was a brilliant episode and I could really feel the emotion at the end when the Masoods were talking about shame. The acting was so realistic. 

I didn't get any emotion from Amira at all, I found her over dramatised, wooden and empty, especially when Christian told her Syed is gay. She left me out in the cold and I couldn't empathise with her at all.

----------


## sean slater

That episode was amazing!! i loved every minute of it. I loved the way they did that whole Chelsea/Amira pregnancy thing. I didnt think they could do it cos Amira was leaving tonight, but they managed to pull it off in a very realistic way. Amira knew that she now had something that Syed didnt, a family. 
I dont think the Masoods will turn their back on Syed, I think Masood is quite compassionate. Zanaib is different, but we'll see. I loved how Tamwar said that Syed was brave for what he did. I wasnt sure how his reaction would be, but I know those two have always been very close. It was a very sweet moment. 
I didnt like the way Christian behaved tonight. I know its been building up for a long time, Syed has treated him badly but it wasnt fair to probe Amira in that way. He should of backed off so they could deal with things properly.

----------


## elle101

Amazing episode, wow Amira I just felt so sorry for her. She really made me feel for her, she believed so much in her husband and marriage, now she will have her baby far far away from Syed. Feel so sorry for the whole family, Christian did the wrong thing he handled it all wrong and now he doesn't have Syed/Amira as a friend and most probably a job @ Masala Queen.

----------


## parkerman

Tamwar is my hero. He was very brave last night and the only one to show some compassion and sense.

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2010), Dutchgirl (27-04-2010), Siobhan (27-04-2010), tammyy2j (27-04-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

Very emotional episode last night and great acting all round.. it was totally believable and I felt for each character... Agree with Parkerman.. Tamwar was my hero too.. to stand up and say that Syed was brave was brilliant.. Hope himself and Syed continue to have a relationship even if Syed is rejected by the whole community

----------

Dutchgirl (27-04-2010)

----------


## Katy

i thought it was brilliant, Amira was rubbish though, no emotion at all so wooden, but shes gone now so thats the main thing. 

Thought Tamwar was brilliant,

----------


## tammyy2j

I just couldnt feel sorry for Amira her acting was terrible and cringeworthy compared to that of Christian and Syed

----------


## Siobhan

> I just couldnt feel sorry for Amira her acting was terrible and cringeworthy compared to that of Christian and Syed


I felt for Amira.. she was so desperate to keep her husband.. and I didn't understand why she was so pathetic and clingy until she said that she is now tainted and will be her father's unpaid servant.. Then I began to realise why she was willing to live a lie too

----------


## Chris_2k11

Agreed about the bad acting from Amira, thats the worst i'd seen her. Apart from that everyone else was great though.

----------


## Dazzle

> I felt for Amira.. she was so desperate to keep her husband.. and I didn't understand why she was so pathetic and clingy until she said that she is now tainted and will be her father's unpaid servant.. Then I began to realise why she was willing to live a lie too


I really felt for her too, and it really hit home what her life could now be like living with her father.  No wonder Syed was so afraid of everyone's reaction, for himself and Amira.  The way his family spoke to him when everyone was gone was terrible.  Three cheers for Tamwar!  :Cheer: 

At least Amira left with the knowledge that she would have her baby after all.

Christian did the wrong thing in forcing Syed out of the closet so publicly.  It was Syed's choice how to live his life, not Christian's.  I don't blame Syed for rejecting him at the end of the episode, although I'm sure they'll get together again sooner or later.

----------


## Siobhan

I don't blame Christian.. Syed said he would do the right thing.. Christian was just annoyed at been used all the time.. it was find for Syed to live this double life but not for either Christian or Amira... Syed clearly said he can't be a husband to Amira and she know something is up.. is it right for everyone to be unhappy in this and for Syed to carry on his secret just to please him??? Amira would have found out in the end and by then a whole lot too late... Syed should have left on his wedding day.. he said then he was gay and in love with Christian.. he should have stood up to his mother and walked out then

----------

Ruffed_lemur (27-04-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

It's good that it's all out in the open now, but I still feel that it wasn't Christian's decision to make, especially in front of everyone they knew.  When Amira had found out, it was up to her and Syed to decide what to do next, not Christian.

----------


## Siobhan

> It's good that it's all out in the open now, but I still feel that it wasn't Christian's decision to make, especially in front of everyone they knew.  When Amira had found out, it was up to her and Syed to decide what to do next, not Christian.


Technically, Christian just turned up at the house to see if anything was said and it was Amira who went mad at him and revealed everything..

----------


## Dazzle

Lol...I think you're right about that.  My memory's obviously not very good  :Rotfl:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I don't blame Christian.. Syed said he would do the right thing.. Christian was just annoyed at been used all the time.. it was find for Syed to live this double life but not for either Christian or Amira... Syed clearly said he can't be a husband to Amira and she know something is up.. is it right for everyone to be unhappy in this and for Syed to carry on his secret just to please him??? Amira would have found out in the end and by then a whole lot too late... Syed should have left on his wedding day.. he said then he was gay and in love with Christian.. he should have stood up to his mother and walked out then


I agree.  Syed shouldn't have married Amira.  Yes, his mother pressured him, but he still had a choice.  Makes the story more interesting though!

----------


## Dutchgirl

I think EE is so brave to put again such a controversial story in the lime light. I'm not an authority on the Islamic culture. But I hope they portrayed it true. It does give an insight in why Islamic people seem to be so against gay in general.

----------


## lizann

So where is Syed?

Zainab dont mind gossiping about other people but is mad when her or her family are gossiped about Roxy was dead right tonight in what she said and I dont like Roxy that much

----------


## Abigail

> I think EE is so brave to put again such a controversial story in the lime light. I'm not an authority on the Islamic culture. But I hope they portrayed it true. It does give an insight in why Islamic people seem to be so against gay in general.


It's not just religion, its also to do with cultural beliefs. If you look at places such as Sudan, they stone people to death for being gay. 

Also, its not just Islam that doesn't agree with homosexuality. Christianity, especially catholicism, forbids relations between people of the same sex. Obviously it depends on which branch of religion you observe and how pious you are as to what you believe. Not all Christians are against same sex marriage just as not all Muslims think gay people deserve to be stoned to death.

----------

Dutchgirl (27-04-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> It's not just religion, its also to do with cultural beliefs. If you look at places such as Sudan, they stone people to death for being gay.


It all stems from the religious belief though. It is only cultural because of their religion. 



> Also, its not just Islam that doesn't agree with homosexuality. Christianity, especially catholicism, forbids relations between people of the same sex. Obviously it depends on which branch of religion you observe and how pious you are as to what you believe. Not all Christians are against same sex marriage just as not all Muslims think gay people deserve to be stoned to death.


Isn't religion a wonderful thing?  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

This is a great story line, everyone has a opinion on it and it is getting people thinking about religion.  Anything which encourages discussions is a good idea.

----------


## Siobhan

> This is a great story line, everyone has a opinion on it and it is getting people thinking about religion.  Anything which encourages discussions is a good idea.


I agree but for non muslim people their religion does seem barbaric and wrong but who are we to question peoples beliefs.... For them it is who they are and we can't say they are wrong in what they believe as it is written by their holy people and wether we agree with it or not, we have to respect it.. I am sure they believe some of our believes are crazy too but it doesn't make them right... As you said.. this has everyone talking

----------


## tammyy2j

Will Phil punish Louise for what she did to Ben?

I agree this is a great storyline for EE.

----------


## Abigail

I'm fed up of Phil/Ben/Louise :wal: They're all so irritating.

----------


## Dazzle

Why is Syed being gay such a big deal to the rest of Walford?  Is such a fuss still made when someone comes out in 21st century Britain?

----------


## Siobhan

> Why is Syed being gay such a big deal to the rest of Walford?  Is such a fuss still made when someone comes out in 21st century Britain?


It is just gossip.. I don't think they expected it at all.. you know what I won't miss in all this.. the way Amira keeps saying "babe" all the time..

----------


## Abigail

> It is just gossip.. I don't think they expected it at all.. you know what I won't miss in all this.. the way Amira keeps saying "*babe*" all the time..


Eugh, that word makes me vomit in my mouth  :Sick: 

Dazzle, I think its perhaps because it's so unexpected for an apparently happy married man to come out gay. Especially when he had a huge wedding and seemed totally in love with his bride.

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2010), Siobhan (28-04-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

You're right, Abigail.  It's not long since Syed and Amira's huge wedding, so it would be very surprising.  I guess what I was most dismayed about in last night's episode was the hostility, especially from men like Phil.

----------


## parkerman

> You're right, Abigail.  It's not long since Syed and Amira's huge wedding, so it would be very surprising.  I guess what I was most dismayed about in last night's episode was the hostility, especially from men like Phil.


The problem Phil has, of course, is that he thinks Ben is going to turn out gay. All this cissy dancing and stuff. Not that that should be a problem, but to a macho man like Phil, I'm sure it is.

----------

JustJodi (29-04-2010), Siobhan (29-04-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> The problem Phil has, of course, is that he thinks Ben is going to turn out gay. All this cissy dancing and stuff. Not that that should be a problem, but to a macho man like Phil, I'm sure it is.


That is exactly Phil's problem..he doesn't like that Ben is into what he would class as "girlie stuff"... He should just let Ben be Ben

----------

Dazzle (29-04-2010), Dutchgirl (29-04-2010), parkerman (29-04-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Why do the parents in soaps never understand that you can't force your kids to be like them?  Doing that just pushes them away.

----------


## parkerman

> Why do the parents in soaps never understand that you can't force your kids to be like them?  Doing that just pushes them away.


It makes for more interesting storylines... :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2010)

----------


## sean slater

Wow good episode, so much to talk about! I cant believe Ben is turning into a psycho, scary stuff, replaying the Stella scenario with the spoon. Think he needs counselling. He should have had it after that whole Stella thing. Louise is a bit of a brat, I dont know where she gets her attitude from. Lisa wouldnt have brought her up like that. 

I loved the Phil and Ben scenes tonight, they were very sweet. Im glad Louise isnt getting in the way of their relationship, and Shirley is such a good influence on Phil, there great together. 

The Christian thing was not at all like the press said it would be. It wasnt as bad as when he was gay bashed by that guy that came back to his house, he couldnt move then. Christian could actually walk down the stairs, so he really didnt seem that badly injured. Still Masoods reaction was kind of creepy. Your instinct would be to help someone in that situation. He obviously had it it his head that he would bare the brunt so to him seeing him like that was just the expected. He probably figured its what he deserves.

Roxy is driving me mad with her attitude. She's amazing in a lot of ways but then it comes to money and she turns into stone. Ronnie deserves half of what her dad had, its normal and fair for it to be shared between your siblings. How can Roxy not get that???!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah and ronnie can be a bitch and try to take half of everything archie left her but all she wants is Â£150,000 - the money she lost when she put up sams bail, and roxy still laughed in her face. one day soon roxy is really gonna need her but the real question is will ronnie be their for her?

----------


## Perdita

I hope Roxy learns her lesson the hard way, she has turned into a real cow  :Sad:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ah I felt sorry for Christian. 

Roxy isn't half as classy as Ronnie. At least Ronnie is upfront about the money.

----------


## Siobhan

Poor Christian... I know someone else said he wasn't that bad as he could come down the stair but he was just putting on a front..he was probably more hurt than he looked and just didn't want to give Amira dad and his heavies that satisfaction.. his face looked ok but it would seem he got heavy punches to his stomach and he was clearly needing help.. I was not so surprised Masood walked past.. if he didn't know about Syed and this was just a gay attack, he would have helped but this was revenge for Amira, nothing gay about it and Masood blames Christian on all this too. 

Well, as for Roxy.. technically it is Peggy/Phil/Sam's fault that Ronnie lost her money and Roxy doesn't have to pay Ronnie back but she has all that money and she could have helped her sister out

----------


## Dazzle

I'm not surprised Masood walked past, either.  To be honest, I was wondering if he would have told Amira's father where Syed was if he'd known, even though it was obvious what was going to happen.

----------


## Perdita

Masood was so shocked that Zainab knew about Christian and Syed, I felt for him. I hope that they can work through this, don't want them to split

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Ooh I do love a good reveal on a Friday in Eastenders!!  :Lol:

----------


## sean slater

Yeh was brilliant! It was about time Masood found out about Zanaib's part in all this. Masood is a lot more tolerant of other peoples way of life than Zanaib is. Zanaib just cant seem to see past her own nose. At least Masood may feel a bit more sympathy for Syed now that he knows Zanaib forced him to go through with the wedding. Syed didnt single handedly destroy Amira's life, his mum played a huge role in it! Such a shame for Amira though! She's so amazingly beautiful with a lovely bubbly personality, she could have found somebody really good for her, and now he's landed her with child, muslim, single. Surely that would be seen as 'tainted goods' in the muslim world.

----------


## tammyy2j

Dot was funny drinking her sherries trying to keep Harvey's secret  :Lol: 

Well done to Lucy standing up for Uncle Christian they are really close 

I wish Jane had smacked Zainab but I am glad Mas knows now 

Surely Roxy has plenty cash that she wouldnt begrudge giving some to her sister Ronnie after all she has been through. Roxy should have offered Ronnie have of Archie's estate even if she didnt want it.

----------


## Dazzle

> Surely Roxy has plenty cash that she wouldnt begrudge giving some to her sister Ronnie after all she has been through.


It doesn't seem realistic given how close the sisters used to be that Roxy would be so miserly with her money.

I'm looking forward to Zainab getting her comeuppance for emotionally blackmailing Syed to go through with the wedding.  She shares at least as much blame as he does for ruining Amira's life.  Syed was so terrified of disgracing his family and losing them again.

----------


## parkerman

> Well done to Lucy standing up for Uncle Christian they are really close


Yes, Lucy was great. A few home truths from a teenager.

----------


## lizann

Zainab is one horrible cow I have no sympathy whatsoever for her she deserves all she gets

----------


## JustJodi

> Zainab is one horrible cow I have no sympathy whatsoever for her she deserves all she gets


OMG LizAnn I totally agree with you, did U see how she was ready to throw the blame on some one else rather than admit she had known about Syed and Chris ???I wanted to slap her !!!!!!!

----------


## Abigail

I really didn't get Ben burning Louise with the spoon. It came out of nowhere.

----------


## moonstorm

> I really didn't get Ben burning Louise with the spoon. It came out of nowhere.


I think this is a throwback to the Stella days.

----------


## Dazzle

I remember Stella burning Ben with a spoon.

----------


## JustJodi

> I remember Stella burning Ben with a spoon.


(removed video clip.. voice overs contained very bad language) 


bad clip but it shows what Stella did to Ben

----------


## JustJodi

> I think this is a throwback to the Stella days.


Stella was one EVIL and mixed up woman !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she was HORRIBLE... no wonder poor lil Ben is so MIXED UP

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, it's realistic that the way Stella abused him has long-term consequences.  Ben is a good person, though, so I hope he realises what he's doing soon.

----------


## parkerman

> bad clip but it shows what Stella did to Ben


Is this not a family forum any more?

----------


## sean slater

Yet another dramatic episode, Syed is back brill!

----------


## Siobhan

> Is this not a family forum any more?


Yeah it is.. but this clip was shown at 7.30 at night and I think most people here have to be over 16...

Anyway last night was brilliant.. I so wanted it to work out with Zainab and Masood especially after seen them sing together.. that was so funny.. Zainab hasn't a note in her head  :Lol:  

Syed back!! this should be good!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Oh my word. That was such a brilliant episode.
Jane is such a good sister. I think her and Christians relationship is one of the more normal ones in the square.( not sure how to put that one)(my English fails sometimes, sorry)

Billy I was wondering when hee would steal post again.

Syed had a genuine feeling in his eyes well done Marc Elliott.

----------


## Perdita

I know what you mean, Dutchgirl  :Smile:

----------


## Timalay

Please, please, please can we get rid of Ian and his Brood.  He has spent far too much time on EE and I for one am getting bored of him.

----------


## Dazzle

Aww...I like Ian and his brood.  Ian being sensitive to Christian last night was quite astonishing.

----------


## Siobhan

> Aww...I like Ian and his brood.  Ian being sensitive to Christian last night was quite astonishing.


Yeah. Ian and Christian's chat was lovely...

----------


## parkerman

> Yeah it is.. but this clip was shown at 7.30 at night


Before the watershed!?

----------


## Siobhan

> Before the watershed!?


Yes.. I have never known EE to be shown after 9pm (unless you count BBC 3) so always before watershed.. Sure all the other stuff Stella did to Ben (pinching, leaving him scared etc) were all shown before watershed.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah im not understanding this either, whats the watershed got to do with the stella/ben storyline, it was on either 7.30 or 8.00 4 times a week

----------


## Dazzle

If you listen to the video clip, a voiceover has been put over the top that contains swearing.  Is that where the confusion lies here?

----------


## Siobhan

> If you listen to the video clip, a voiceover has been put over the top that contains swearing.  Is that where the confusion lies here?


Ah ok.. I didn't realise there was a sound clip... I just knew the scene that was put up

Sorry Parkerman, just "listened" to the clip now.. removed it as it did contain bad language..

----------

parkerman (05-05-2010)

----------


## lizann

Why was Jane helping Zainab?

I loved when Mas throw her out

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Aww...I like Ian and his brood.  Ian being sensitive to Christian last night was quite astonishing.


Yeah, I was pleasantly surprised by that.  :Smile:

----------


## sean slater

Oh Billy he will never learn. He's just too stupid to be a criminal lol. The dynamics with the Masoods was interesting tonight. Im loving Tamwar, he's got a great head on those young shoulders. Im glad Christian came back to face the music. I dont know who he's kidding saying he doesnt care about Chirstian. Its all so emotional lol 
Jay back tonight well I thought he had emigrated lol

----------


## parkerman

> Im glad Christian came back to face the music. I dont know who he's kidding saying he doesnt care about Chirstian.l


 :Ponder:  :Ponder:  :Ponder:

----------


## Siobhan

> 


I think she meant Syed...

----------


## Dutchgirl

So lending Billy the money was generous. But expecting him to pay it back the next day is too unrealistic. If he hasn't got the money today how will he come up with the goods the next day is beyond me.

----------


## Siobhan

> So lending Billy the money was generous. But expecting him to pay it back the next day is too unrealistic. If he hasn't got the money today how will he come up with the goods the next day is beyond me.


I was wondering that too.. maybe he is due to get paid the next day so he could pay it back.. He told Heather he would have the rent money yet gave the 30 quid to Jay for his school trip so how was he to pay Heather? 

I can understand Tamwar's annoyance at Syed.. his marriage was ruined cause he confessed he was in love with Christian and now he doesn't want to know him at all.. Was it worth saying anything? He could have just denied everything and accepted to be with Amira when she begged him to stay with her. Why go through all that just to ignore Christian...

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I was wondering that too.. maybe he is due to get paid the next day so he could pay it back.. He told Heather he would have the rent money yet gave the 30 quid to Jay for his school trip so how was he to pay Heather? 
> 
> I can understand Tamwar's annoyance at Syed.. his marriage was ruined cause he confessed he was in love with Christian and now he doesn't want to know him at all.. Was it worth saying anything? He could have just denied everything and accepted to be with Amira when she begged him to stay with her. Why go through all that just to ignore Christian...


I wondered the same. Tamwar is very understanding.

----------


## Siobhan

I think Tamwar would like to see Syed and Christian happy.

----------


## moonstorm

I like Tamwar, just wish he had better dress sense!!

----------


## Dazzle

> Why go through all that just to ignore Christian...


I think Syed's just in denial as usual.  Maybe he's existed like that for so long that he can't stop doing it.  He seems to think that his family will accept him again if he doesn't have a gay relationship - they can be in denial then too.  I don't think he'll be able to ignore Christian for long, though.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

lets not forget that tamwar had a crush or maybe more for amira,

----------


## Dutchgirl

I am always a big fan of Masoods. But this week he is terrifying. Keeping Zainab away from Kameel was downright cruel. Not only for Zainab bus especially for the baby. For the first time I felt for Zainab. Brilliant acting by Nina by the way.

----------


## Siobhan

Really good episode last night.. Glad Masood and zainab patched things up.. Christian doesn't want to be with Syed, that shocked me.. I really thought it would be the other way around...

----------


## JustJodi

Reverse psycology ??? Both of them doth protest too much !!!!!!!


*I AM SORRY EVERY ONE ABOUT THE VIDEO CLIP( WITH BEN AND STELLA ), SINCE MY EXCUSE IS I AM DEAF AND HAD NO IDEA THERE WAS CUSSING AND STUFF IN THE VOICE OVER,, FOR THAT I SINCERLY APOLOGIZE*

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ah JJ we know you never on purpose would do such a thing.

----------


## Siobhan

> Reverse psycology ??? Both of them doth protest too much !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *I AM SORRY EVERY ONE ABOUT THE VIDEO CLIP( WITH BEN AND STELLA ), SINCE MY EXCUSE IS I AM DEAF AND HAD NO IDEA THERE WAS CUSSING AND STUFF IN THE VOICE OVER,, FOR THAT I SINCERLY APOLOGIZE*


Apology accepted but not necessary.. it was not your fault.. and to be honest I didn't even know myself about the voiceover until someone said it.. I was looking at the clip with no sound...

----------


## lizann

Will Billy ever catch a break he is always struggling I am so sick of the same storyline for him again and again

----------

Abigail (08-05-2010), Dazzle (07-05-2010), parkerman (07-05-2010), tammyy2j (10-05-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Agreed.  Billy had a nasty streak when he first came into EE - it'd be interesting if they were to show that side of him again, not just him losing out all the time.

Poor Syed - rejected by everyone  :Sad: 

I'm sure he and Christian will get together again eventually - they still love each other deep down - but I fear there will be no happy ending for them, unless both the actors leave EE at the same time.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'm finding eastenders really boring at the minute. they need to stop focusing on Zsa Zsa and the other two all the time, they do nothing for the show imo

----------

Abigail (08-05-2010), tammyy2j (10-05-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

> Will Billy ever catch a break he is always struggling I am so sick of the same storyline for him again and again


Double agree, they just keep rehashing to same old 'skint Billy' storylines, which are very boring now.

----------


## Perdita

but there are people like him in real life, if they did not have bad luck, they would not have any luck at all  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

I really don't like Roxy at the moment.  She's got millions while her sister is struggling - the Â£300 she gave Ronnie was just insulting.  She'd barely notice the loss of Â£150,000 and I think she does owe it to Ronnie - morally, if not legally.

I'm glad Jane proved her point about their money being theirs, and not just Ian's.

I'm not liking the storyline about Jack going to the private clinic, as if he will have a better chance of getting better there.  It feels like they're putting down the NHS.  After spending many hours visiting sick relatives in the last year, I was very pleasantly suprised at the standard of care they got.  I'm proud of our NHS and don't like to feel it's being belittled.

----------

parkerman (09-05-2010)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

lol lets not forget the 300 was only a loan 

roxy is just dannys puppet now

----------


## megan999

> I'm finding eastenders really boring at the minute. they need to stop focusing on Zsa Zsa and the other two all the time, they do nothing for the show imo


I'm also finding it boring. I just want all the Syed/Christian business to end. Regarding Zsa Zsa, Leon, Fatboy etc I am quite enjoying them. When Fatboy called Ronnie "babygirl" LOL. I agree that they have turned Roxy into a cow. And are we actually going to see Honey's face? Is this supposed to be her comeback?

----------


## Abigail

> Will Billy ever catch a break he is always struggling I am so sick of the same storyline for him again and again


Billy just needs to leave. He's always whining about his situation yet never seems to do anything about it. If he's really that poor, he should be on some sort of benefit. 




> I'm finding eastenders really boring at the minute. they need to stop focusing on Zsa Zsa and the other two all the time, they do nothing for the show imo


These kids annoy me, they're not funny and they bring nothing to the show.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I'm not liking the storyline about Jack going to the private clinic, as if he will have a better chance of getting better there.  It feels like they're putting down the NHS.  After spending many hours visiting sick relatives in the last year, I was very pleasantly suprised at the standard of care they got.  I'm proud of our NHS and don't like to feel it's being belittled.


the doctor even pointed out to Ronnie that the care he'd get wouldn't be any better! i think she's just got fixated on the idea, in a Ronnie-like fashion.

----------


## Abigail

> the doctor even pointed out to Ronnie that the care he'd get wouldn't be any better! i think she's just got fixated on the idea, in a Ronnie-like fashion.


Jack did say that the physios either turned up late or didn't turn up at all and he couldn't stand being in the same room as the other guy. I understand where they are coming from in that Ronnie wants to do the best thing for Jack and make him feel happier in his recovery. 

In a few weeks he'd be moved to a rehab facility anyway, he wouldn't stay in hospital until he regained function.

----------


## Abbie

I know its always the same thing with Billy but I really do feel sorry for him

----------


## *-Rooney-*

it was so unlike billy to give his kids away to phil, cos he couldnt be a good dad to them, when he never saw them he complained about that

----------


## moonstorm

But that's all Billy does - COMPLAIN!

----------


## sean slater

Yeh im hoping that Billy finds a girlfriend soon to bring some happiness back into his life. I'm loving Jay at the moment, he's so great with the kids, ahhh. He's shot up. Loving the Masoods, again. Sweet relationship between Tamwar and Syed.  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

Thats exactly what m,y dad said last night, hes not seen it in ages and was like blimey hes grown about Jay!

----------


## lizann

I have no sympathy whatsoever for Zainab she is a horrible bitch who doesnt deserve Mas or her family 

I am loving Jay and Tamwar more and more now

----------


## Dazzle

I'm so glad Tamwar stood up to Zainab.

Why does Roxy allow Danny to manipulate her?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I'm so glad Tamwar stood up to Zainab.
> 
> Why does Roxy allow Danny to manipulate her?


It is easier than dealing wth Ronnie.

Tamwar is my hero. He is so sensible and obviously loves his brother.

----------


## sean slater

Another good episode. Feeling sorry for Syed. There relationship lead to Christian getting beaten up it wasnt Syed personally.  It was nice for Roxy to stand up for her friend though. Christians obviously hurting if he cant even speak to Syed. It was kinda funny with the market inspector lol. 'do you object to a man of colour?' lol. This is Eastenders, every other person is non white. She wouldnt have a business if she did lol.

----------


## Dazzle

It was an emotional episode last night - I really felt for Syed.  How will he cope with his mother wishing he was dead just because he's gay?  Thank goodness Masood has pledged to support Syed from now on.

----------


## tammyy2j

Oh god I hate Zainab now she is one horrid biatch 

I am glad Christian stood up to Roxy

----------


## moonstorm

Zainab is seriously seriously unhinged!

----------


## sean slater

I know Zainab is a really difficult woman. Its an awful time when not even your parents support you. Im glad Masood has come round. I still think he will find it difficult to have a gay son but at least hopefully he will try to support him. Mothers especially are supposed to be there for there children, it really is shocking that a mum would behave in this way towards her son.

----------


## JustJodi

*wanted to slap Zanib... I am so glad Masood and Tamwar walked in just as she said all those things to Syed,,Christiaan does not know yet that Syed is in the hospital, surprised that Ian hasn't told Chris yet ..I have a feeling there will be a few stolen moments between Syed and Chris...I love the Masood family  but totally DISLIKE Zanib*

----------


## JustJodi

> Zainab is seriously seriously unhinged!



omg I totally agree with U on that one, just hours earlier she was begging Mas to take her back,, now this,, now how is Mas going to take this ???????????

----------


## sean slater

I do like Zanaibs character but her attitute stinks at the moment! What is she so scared of?! Everybody knows that Syed is gay, its well and truly out in the open. Really there's nothing else left to happen to her family. She cant prove that he's straight now, pretending that its not happening is going to make things worse. Its soo crazy!  Preeya who plays Amira is not ruling out a retuun. My guess is that Syed and Christian are going to start a relationship and then she's going to turn up with the baby as soon as its all going great. Classic EE lol.

----------


## Dazzle

It'd be interesting if Syed and Christian ended up caring for the baby in the future.

----------


## Abigail

I haven't seen tonight's episode yet but I was shocked when Zainab said she wished Syed was dead. I really felt for the whole family throughout the episode. Brilliant scripting and acting, I could feel the emotion, the resentment, hurt, anger and disappointment at the breakdown of Zainab and Masood's marriage as if I was experiencing it myself. 

What I don't understand is why Zainab is being so nasty. Sure, the family were shunned by the muslim community but Masood certainly isn't as bitter as her. Its almost as if Zainab needs their approval for her to exist. Its bizarre, I just don't get why she is being like this.

----------


## sean slater

God I dont understand Christians attitude. One minute he wants to see Syed and then just because he's chatting to Tamwar, he shuns the whole idea??! Is he not allowed to speak to his brother or what? And that whole thing about trying to make himself feel better by getting with that other guy was completely wrong. I cant see Christian with anyone apart from Syed now, I just cant. 
Zanaib, the woman is deranged. Loving more moments between Tamwar and Syed  :Smile:

----------


## sean slater

The episode reminded me that  Syed was away from his family a long time before he came back to Walford and he did have gay relationships in that time. So really he has been dealing with this for ages. So whats happened with Christian should be the push he needs to be true to himself. However now that Christian is rejecting him, he's reverting back to what his mum wants again. He has lived life on his own, and he knows that he is capable of doing it. If Christian came to him and wanted them to get back together. This cleansing stuff i really dont think it will be an issue. I loved the joke with Syed and Tamwar at the hospital lol. 'nice view, some hot nurses here' realising Syed probably wouldnt be interested, reverted back with, 'well that woman looks like a man so... lol'' 'ok i'll shut up now' cracked me up! lol

----------


## Perdita

That had me laugh out loud too   :Lol:

----------


## Florijo

The Masoods are brilliant and I enjoy them as a family so much.

----------


## sean slater

how come people dont message here as much as digital spy, can we start some sort of revolt?! lol cos i cant afford to write messages on digital spy. Most of them now are charging and its ridiculous! I get disappointed when i see all the discussions on Dig Spy and want to join in. 
Masoods are fabulous. I love how all of them have different opinions. Masood has slowly come round to supporting Syed, although he was completely negative towards him at first. In fact he was the one saying before that  he couldnt be gay if he was to stay in the family. I do think that was pressure from the mosque though. However I still dont think he's excepted his sexuality, I think he just wants them to be a family again. Tamwar is great. The fact that he could make a joke in the hospital about the nurses just shows that he is completely accepting of whatever he does. Zanaib, enough said lol.

----------


## parkerman

I think Masood's real problem with Syed was that he married Amira knowing he was gay. When he found out it was Zainab that pressured him into the marriage I think he was more understanding of Syed's position. For Masood, family comes before religion, whereas for Zainab religion and the feelings of the community come first.

----------

Dutchgirl (16-05-2010), Siobhan (16-05-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> how come people dont message here as much as digital spy, can we start some sort of revolt?!


Cause this is not digital spy and it very well moderated plus we don't put up with "EE is better that Corrie" or vice versa fights... and we like to keep our boards the way they are.. the few we have here posting the more quality the conversation!!

Anyway I agree with Parkerman.. it was the fact Syed married Amira know he was gay that upset Mas most..

----------


## Abigail

Zainab has lot the plot! Its incredible that she can even think of doing all those things.

I can't wait until Danny leaves, he's so annoying, I just want to slap him. And he needs a haircut.

----------


## sean slater

I think the Amira stuff was part of it. But he was encouraged by the mosque to turn his back on him, if he didnt do what he said. That he should make it clear that being gay is not an option. Which he did for a while. However unlike Zanaib, Masood believes that being gay isnt a choice. So now think he's realised that he has to come round if he wants his family together.

----------


## Dutchgirl

So what was the fire about? I didn't get it.

Zainab puts religion before being a mum. How horrible is that. And what i don't get is she hates Boushra but want's her approval. At least Boushra's husband has shown a slither of sympathy. 
I do think theyare doing such a siperb job with this story. Its is truly one of the best in a long long time. The follow is brilliant as well. EE had some greta build ups in the last years but where never followed up as this has been/ (i'm thinking about Whitney)


Danny is such a poison arrow. I bet they find out to late and the money will be nowhere to be found.

----------


## parkerman

Why did Masood just look at her setting light to all that stuff? Why didn't he try and take the match away from her or try putting the fire out?

----------


## Abigail

> Why did Masood just look at her setting light to all that stuff? Why didn't he try and take the match away from her or try putting the fire out?


Shock perhaps? It's not something a sane person does regularly.

----------


## Perdita

I agree, shock and disbelief. The episode also finished then so they would have Masood look like tht for dramatic effect.

----------


## Dazzle

I can't remember a character in soap as hateful as Zainab is being at the moment, even the murderers.  To be so vicious to your vulnerable son is unforgiveable.

I was glad that Max told Roxy straight about Ronnie's financial situation.  That's a big weight off Ronnie's shoulders now.

----------


## Perdita

Hmmmm, if I was a scriptwriter I would make Ronnie's relief a short one :Stick Out Tongue:   And with Danny out to bankrupt Roxy, we have not seen the last of Ronnie's financial troubles, I am sure

----------


## Dazzle

I'm hoping that now Ronnie and Roxy are close again, Ronnie will suss out what Danny's up to and be able to stop him in time.  Danny did his best to drive a wedge between the sisters for just that reason.

----------


## sean slater

> So what was the fire about? I didn't get it.
> 
> Zainab puts religion before being a mum. How horrible is that. And what i don't get is she hates Boushra but want's her approval. At least Boushra's husband has shown a slither of sympathy. 
> I do think theyare doing such a siperb job with this story. Its is truly one of the best in a long long time. The follow is brilliant as well. EE had some greta build ups in the last years but where never followed up as this has been/ (i'm thinking about Whitney)


The fire was about ridding anything from the house that  reminds her of Syed, hence burning all his clothes. 
Yeah I dont get her relationship with Boushra either. Boushra is so small minded. I dont even know how they became friends in the first place. Surely she didnt approve of Zanaib leaving her husband for Masood in the first place. Or perhaps she doesnt know about that. Must be something against infidelity in the Muslim religion, especially from a woman. That is what annoys me about Zanaib's attitude the most, she is so hypocritical.

----------

Dutchgirl (16-05-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Zainab's behaving as if Syed being gay is a personal betrayal of her - a choice he's making just to make her life difficult and bring shame on her.

----------

megan999 (17-05-2010)

----------


## lizann

I would be more ashamed of Zainab than Syed if I were Mas and Tamwar - Mas should throw her out and keep her out

----------


## parkerman

> Zainab's behaving as if Syed being gay is a personal betrayal of her


I'm afraid that's what religion does to people.

----------


## megan999

OMG I hate Zainab more that I ever hated Archie!!!  :Angry:  Mas cannot take her back after this, surely?  :Wal2l:  I must say, I had been getting bored with this storyline, but since Amira left, It's been really good IMO  :Big Grin:  excellent acting & scripts  :Thumbsup:

----------


## sean slater

A well rounded episode. Liked seeing people I havent seen for ages like Stacey, Jean, Max, Janine and Ryan. Wonder what Stacey will call her baby, if its a boy probably Bradley lol. Do you think Lucy is what Stacey suggested? I dont know why she would choose it, Lucy Beale. You cant have two on the Square. Loved the dynamics between Ryan and Janine tonight. cute lol. He sees right through her. Danny is annoying me. Ben is getting even more evil.

----------


## moonstorm

I also loved Janine and Ryan, he brings out her human side.  Ben actually acted for 2 seconds last nigh lol.

----------


## parkerman

> Ben is getting even more evil.


Yes, he seems to have turned from the Milky Bar Kid into Billy the Kid....

----------


## tammyy2j

Stacey is due soon I take it I do hope its a boy called Bradley

----------


## Perdita

She knows it is not Bradley's baby, so should she give the baby his name?  :Ponder:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah it may not be his baby but now bradleys dead, she may do it in memory of him

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes, he seems to have turned from the Milky Bar Kid into Billy the Kid....


I can't take his "evil" seriously.. when he gets into a strop and runs off , he runs like a dramatic girl and it is funny  :Lol:  
Reminds me too much of Kevin and Perry

----------


## Dazzle

I can't take Ben being evil seriously either.

Ryan and Janine are definitely suited to each other.  Well done Ryan for catching her out about the fake robbery.  Only someone who thinks like Janine would have caught on to that.

I wish Roxy would screech less.

It looks like Zainab is going to have no choice but to ask Syed home.  I wouldn't want to come home to someone who hated me, though.

----------


## Siobhan

> I can't take Ben being evil seriously either.


I just realised now who Ben reminds me of when he is trying to be evil.. have you ever seen Austin Power's Gold member? Doc Evil's son  :Lol:  runs like him too  :Lol:

----------


## moonstorm

:Clap:  :Clap:  Sport on Shiv!!

----------


## sean slater

He reminds me of my gay best mate when hes being evil. I dont know why that is, but the resemblence is uncanny. So great that Phil finally found out at the end. Shirley cant think badly of Ben she's always been on his side. Good that Phil saw through it. I actually started feeling sorry for Louise today, which is kinda shocking. I cant believe she's only 8, I think she must be about 12 in real life. 

Ronnie and Danny first location shot, with new executive producer im thinking. Noticing a lot of them coming up. I couldnt see what street they were on. I was squinting my eyes did anyone get it? 

Ryan with Stacey's scan photo, mmm. I wonder if it will be a boy or a girl. If she wants it to be a girl, I suppose Bradley is not on the agenda for boys names lol. 

Zanaib was putting on a front tonight. Her feelings werent at all genuine. She played it well. She's a hard woman.

----------


## Perdita

I am sure Stacey is having a boy and I reckon her family will want the baby to be called Bradley, not sure Stacey will do that though, knowing Bradley is not the baby's father.

----------


## JustJodi

*Ben is going to catch h e l l  from Phil when he is confronted...I felt so bad for Syed  I wanted to give him that hug he wanted from his mom( I use that term LOOSELY)*

----------


## Dazzle

> Zanaib was putting on a front tonight. Her feelings werent at all genuine. She played it well. She's a hard woman.


I don't know how Syed can move back home when it's so obvious that Zainab is putting on a front for Masood's sake.  I agree that Nina Wadia played it very well - as usual.  All the Masoods are great actors, which is why their stories are so compelling.

If I were Stacey and I had a boy, I'd name it after Bradley in his memory.  After all, Bradley was going to raise the child as his own, and Stacey would want the child to know all about him.

----------


## tammyy2j

Zainab dont want Syed back and I think Mas and Tamwar knows this also 

Lucas was very cult like when he was dealing with Jordan

----------


## Dazzle

> *I felt so bad for Syed  I wanted to give him that hug he wanted from his mom( I use that term LOOSELY)*


I'm feeling very motherly towards Syed at the moment, too.

----------


## Siobhan

> Lucas was very cult like when he was dealing with Jordan


That was well creepy.. getting him to swear on the bible and say "may I be struck down dead if I am lying".. what a horrible thing for a parent to get a child to say 

I wanted to hug Syed too... his only crime was falling in love

----------


## sean slater

So funny with Syed tonight, was quite comedic. Im not allowed to say spoilers on here, however they have the wrong end of a very long stick lol. Im glad Phil stuck up for Louise. I kind of didnt blame Phil for punching Ben tonight. It wasnt at all like the press has built it up to be. I mean I know what Phil did was wrong, but at the same time what ben has been doing to Louise is so horrible. And it was completely psychotic, it wasnt like a child being mean to another. Roxy is continuing to annoy me, at this moment in time I would  be quite glad if Danny took her for every penny she has. Im loving Ryan  :Smile:  he's sooo hot. And he's getting closer to Stacey's family. Will he be left holding the baby?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I didn't agree at all with Phil hitting Ben. What kind of example is he giving him, solve violence with violence? In that moment he was no better than Stella. Perhaps he should actually sit down and listen to his kids - and also find some proper medical care for Ben as he obviously was affected more by Stella than Phil thought.

----------

Dazzle (21-05-2010), JustJodi (21-05-2010), lizann (21-05-2010), moonstorm (21-05-2010), parkerman (21-05-2010), Siobhan (21-05-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

Loved the interaction between  Ryan and Janine, neither of them know how to show affection.

----------


## Siobhan

Don't agree at all with Phil hitting Ben.. as they say, two wrongs don't make a right.. Ben is obviously in need of some help and support and punching him is not teaching him anything except violence is the answer. Yes what he is doing to Louise is wrong but he has been damaged by Stella who punished him the same way. He needs help and support not more anger. Phil is the wrong person to deal with this. I am glad EE are highlighting this.

----------

Dazzle (21-05-2010)

----------


## lizann

I loved Stacey and Jean scenes last night I just wish Becca would pi$$ off she bugs me so 

Phil was wrong to hit Ben

----------


## Dazzle

Poor Syed is deluded.  Zainab's face really lit up when she thought that he could be "cured".  Tamwar is the voice of reason in the Masood household.

Janine and Ryan's antics are quite amusing.

----------


## parkerman

Little does Phil know who he is playing with!

----------


## sean slater

I agree becca doenst neet to be here at all. I wish she would leave, I hate that Stacey still doesnt know that becca was involved in bradleys death. She needs to find out about that.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i dont think itll come out now about her calling the police unless she actually admitted it, its been 3 months

----------


## sean slater

Spoiler:    Yeh but ive got a feeling that Lacey's departure, will involve Archie, and possibly finding out about Becca as well. Cos I really cant stand it that Becca's going round playing the dutiful friend and Stacey is none the wiser.

----------


## lizann

I hope Leon's story is explored more especially about his beatings from his dad - How did his dad find out about Lucy's abortion and Jane dont know yet?

Minty and Phil disgusted me last night wishing Jordan dont wake up

----------


## Dazzle

If my child had done what Ben did, I would make sure he owned up to it.  But then "famerleeeee" is all that counts with the Mitchells, not consequences.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Poor Syed is deluded.  Zainab's face really lit up when she thought that he could be "cured".  Tamwar is the voice of reason in the Masood household.


I would say the hypnotherapist ( or whatever he is ) was pretty convincing.  I doubt he can do what he says though.

----------


## Abigail

> .  I doubt he can do what he says though.


Ah now that depends on what you believe sexuality to be and if it is conditioned behaviour or genetic  :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

Has Stacey had her hair cut ?? I liked her long hair

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well it is not conditioned behaviour, that is for sure. So a hypnotherapists cannot turn around his sexuality.I think it is wrong to suggest such a thing. There are Christians (what is in a name?) who believe in Jesus and are in a marriage and have children. They pretend everything is rosy and cosy.

----------


## tammyy2j

I am glad Ben owned up I think Lucas may have got through to him 

Are Abi and Jordan a couple? She really annoys me because she seems to act way to old/mature for her age

----------


## Dutchgirl

Nice moment between Minty and Shirl.

Shame on Denise. She saw how Lucas was with Jordan. Now she doubts her on daughter.

Maybe Phil should think less about owning children but more about being a  parent to them. Ian surprised me!

----------


## sean slater

Im starting to like  ben with this storyline, i dont think he should leave cos really he is like Phil in so many ways. He's very strong willed. Its so random with this Ryan//Stacey thing, obviously very convenient lol

----------


## Katy

The youngsters storyline a that cottage just shows how poor their acting is! not one of them are convincing exceot maybe zsa zsa or whatever shes called.

----------


## parkerman

Their acting goes with the ridiculous and very boring storyline. Yawn.

----------


## Siobhan

> Their acting goes with the ridiculous and very boring storyline. Yawn.


So far all I have wanted to do was shave Peter's eyebrows, slap the smirk of Lucy's face, get Whitney to stop whinging and pray it turns into Blair witch project and none of them come back!!

----------


## tammyy2j

So where is Leon?

I wanted Zsa Zsa to smack her it would be best thing she'd have done in the soap since she arrived

Whitney's character has gone so downhill imo and she could have been the next Stacey Slater 

Harvey caught out - I do like the Peggy and Pat scenes

----------


## Dazzle

I haven't enjoyed EE at all this week.  I hate it when it concentrates on the teens so much, and Lucy's payback was lame to say the least.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I thought the stuff with Lucas was interesting last night.  Weird that he's visiting that place and calling Denise " his Angel ".

----------


## Abigail

I haven't watched EE this week and to be honest, I haven't missed it. The teens can't act and I'm fed up of the Mitchells. What's the point in watching?

----------


## tammyy2j

Zoe Lucker basically brought Tanya Turner with a teenage daughter and without the cocaine snorting to Walford

----------


## Dazzle

She brightens up EE, which badly needs an injection of energy at the moment.

----------

tammyy2j (08-06-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

> She brightens up EE, which badly needs an injection of energy at the moment.


Well Tanya Turner was one of the best characters ever on TV and Zoe has great chemstry with Max so far

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, it's looking very promising.

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm glad Darren told the new girl about his son 

So what is Lucy going to offer Adam to help her cheat

----------


## parkerman

Funny to see Adam in Walford. I thought he was at Oxford. Aaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh!!!!!!

----------


## Dazzle

Are we supposed to assume that Lucas killed that girl?  I think we probably are.  Violence seems to turn him on, if the way he was all over Denise afterwards was anything to go by.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## sean slater

> I'm glad Darren told the new girl about his son 
>  So what is Lucy going to offer Adam to help her cheat


Maybe thats how Adam is written out, he cheats on Libby with Lucy lol Doubtful though, he's not Lucy's type. 
Max and Vanessa are a saucy pair arent they?! lol Darrens face was priceless lol  :Smile:  
A lot of stuff going on in last nites episode. All this stuff with the Mitchells and Lucas. I loved it when Ben said that Phil prob had 'to sort out some business on the way', typical Phil saying. Think Ben will be good in a few years, come back as a Mitchell bad boy lol.

----------


## tammyy2j

I am liking the bromance/relationship between Darren and Max taking about the ladies 

Did Lucas kill the hooker?

----------


## Siobhan

> I am liking the bromance/relationship between Darren and Max taking about the ladies 
> 
> Did Lucas kill the hooker?


She is not a hooker.. she is just a girl in the club and he just asked her to go somewhere quiet.. I guess we find out tonight what happened

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I thought he had gone to a prostitute club or something!

I thought Lucus genuinely loved Denise.. Call me stupid but what's going on?!

----------


## Perdita

I think Lucas is trying to rid the world of all evil and considers prostitution as a sin, and he includes any young woman who looks nice and is out enjoying herself. He has a mental problem, imo

----------


## parkerman

> She is not a hooker.. she is just a girl in the club


If that was Eastenders attempt at rewriting the script to avoid having Lucas kill a prostitute they made a pretty poor show of it. You only have to look at the comments on this thread and the dedicated Lucas thread to see that everyone still thinks the woman was a hooker, which, of course, is exactly how it all came over. I don't see, in any case, how it makes it any less similar to the cases in Yorkshire that they were trying to avoid.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (11-06-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Thank you, parkerman, I am thinking the same!!!

----------


## LostVoodoo

i thought they did their best considering they only had a little time to refilm. They never mentioned money or anything, it was just like she was a bit of a tart. but yes, the lack of violence was a bit confusing...

----------


## JustJodi

*I guess if last night was any indication,Lucas is going to do something"bad" again .  I think Denise sees now that he is becoming unhinged .*

----------


## Siobhan

> If that was Eastenders attempt at rewriting the script to avoid having Lucas kill a prostitute they made a pretty poor show of it. You only have to look at the comments on this thread and the dedicated Lucas thread to see that everyone still thinks the woman was a hooker, which, of course, is exactly how it all came over. I don't see, in any case, how it makes it any less similar to the cases in Yorkshire that they were trying to avoid.


Parkerman.. I did see it and it just seemed like a girl having a row with a guy, guy walks out and Lucas comes over and asks if she wants to go somewhere quieter... I didn't think she was a hooker... she could have been.. I think they took out the scenes where he was suppose to strangle her and make her pray..

Lucas was scary last night.. Diane Parish did an amazing job... looking forward to his "little drive" tonight..

----------


## lizann

Why hasnt Lucas tried to murder Janine yet?

----------


## Siobhan

> Why hasnt Lucas tried to murder Janine yet?


I don't think he knows about her past yet... He really freeked me out last night when he was pulling Denise and telling her to pray and saying "forgive her lord for she know not what she says" and "You are not my Judge".. he was just so evil about it all!!

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, it was really unpleasant blaming Denise for challenging him about his recent behaviour.  Lucas is fast becoming a classic EE baddie.

It is strange that he wouldn't want to murder Janine given her recent "sinful" flirting with him.  Maybe he knows he shouldn't kill on his own doorstep again?

----------


## lizann

> I don't think he knows about her past yet... He really freeked me out last night when he was pulling Denise and telling her to pray and saying "forgive her lord for she know not what she says" and "You are not my Judge".. he was just so evil about it all!!


She has been flirting loads with him and I'm sure Denise filled him in on her past

----------


## Siobhan

> She has been flirting loads with him and I'm sure Denise filled him in on her past


True. Lucas doesn't seem to bother with Janine... besides another "missing" person on the square will just be to much of a risk..

----------


## parkerman

I thought Lucas did look as though he wanted to murder Janine. You can't expect him to do it in daylight in the middle of the Squre though!

----------


## Siobhan

> I thought Lucas did look as though he wanted to murder Janine. You can't expect him to do it in daylight in the middle of the Squre though!


Over the past few day Lucas looks like he wants to murder everyone  :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

...even Denise  :EEK!:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think adam and libby have dropped out of oxford and not told anyone cause there always here

  Spoiler:    Adam blackmails Lucy into bed for helping her with her exams with stolen exam papers

----------


## sean slater

God Janine does not want to be messing with Lucas, she doesnt have a clue. His aim in life is to get rid of sin, Janine is an ex prostitute. We all know what happened to the last prositute he came across. I feel sorry for Denise, but she should have known he was a religious nut when she married him. It just wasnt her, at all marrying  someone so 'sacred'.

----------


## JustJodi

*I am so looking forward to this evenings episode, the adverts, gave me chills !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## tammyy2j

> *I am so looking forward to this evenings episode, the adverts, gave me chills !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Is it on tonight?

----------


## Siobhan

> Is it on tonight?


don't think so.. didn't they say it is not back til Tuesday.. let me check the WC post

----------


## Siobhan

Ok.. found the schedule: 

Monday, June 14
7pm - Emmerdale (30 mins)
7.30pm - Coronation Street (30 mins)
8.30pm - Coronation Street (30 mins)
No EastEnders

Tuesday, June 15
7pm - EastEnders (1 hour)
No Emmerdale

Wednesday, June 16
7pm - Emmerdale (30 mins)
7.30pm - Coronation Street (30 mins)

Thursday, June 17
7pm - Emmerdale (30 mins)
8pm - Emmerdale (30 mins)
8.30pm - Coronation Street (30 mins)
No EastEnders

Friday, June 18
7pm - EastEnders (30 mins)
No Emmerdale
No Coronation Street

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2010), tammyy2j (14-06-2010)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Rationing our soaps for football!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## lizann

The best part of last night's episode was Mo Harris

----------


## Siobhan

I like the Lucas thing with that girl.. she didn't look like she was been saved!! I was dying for her to say to Denise that he beat her or something...
Danny storyline is pants.. glad roxy found out but the whole "I don't want the money, I want my girls" bull**** I am not buying...

----------


## sean slater

That was nuts with Denise! How was her reaction so calm?! Him doing an exorcism on this girl, reducing her to that state, made Denise love him even more?! I wouldnt want him anywhere near me, if I saw that! She's gotta be asking herself if he's doing this what other things is he doing. Its like she's cutting herself off from it, she doesnt want to know. Now she's seen this I dont think she'll want to know anything else, cos its too scary to know about that side of his life.

Roxy is so gulible. Even after Danny admitted it, she still took his side. At least now she's finally woken up! There was a bit of everything in that episode! It didnt feel like an hour at all. It went so fast. Abby and Jordan, thats a weird relationship lol. Abby's much bigger than him. Jordan looks tiny in comparison. lol.

----------


## Siobhan

incase asked .. here is the schedule for next week Soaps: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...671#post719671

----------


## kayliee94

> I'm glad Darren told the new girl about his son 
> 
> So what is Lucy going to offer Adam to help her cheat


  Spoiler:    she offers him Â£50 which he agrees to but then changes his mind and suggests she repay him with sex. He kisses her and patrick sees them

----------


## Dazzle

So Lucas didn't kill that girl after all - he just turned her into a nervous wreck - and Denise is happy with that!

I guess Danny will go soon and I hope Glenda goes with him.  She's even more manipulative than he is, in my opinion.

The contrived plot of Ryan and Janine trying to get a kiss from Stacey and Lucas is really getting on my nerves now.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> So Lucas didn't kill that girl after all - he just turned her into a nervous wreck - and Denise is happy with that!
> 
> I guess Danny will go soon and I hope Glenda goes with him.  She's even more manipulative than he is, in my opinion.
> 
> The contrived plot of Ryan and Janine trying to get a kiss from Stacey and Lucas is really getting on my nerves now.


Mine too. What is it all about anyway?

So what is going on at the Masoods. They are leaving things to long now.

----------


## Perdita

So Roxy and Ronnie find out that Danny wanted to rip them off and was found out at the last moment, their mother was aware and never informed them until Danny was caught red handed that he is not Archie's son, deliberately misleading them, yet they are letting her stay and live with them and inviting her to go shopping with them? They would both have been kicked out of my place as fast as their legs would have carried them, that is for sure. But this is soap life, I guess

----------


## Siobhan

Eastender on tonight from 7 - 8pm not sure about rest of week or other soaps..

----------

tammyy2j (21-06-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Roxy is letting Glenda stay even though she too was going to con her

----------


## megan999

> So Roxy is letting Glenda stay even though she too was going to con her


 Roxy and Ronnie have rocks in their heads. I am happy Danny has left, now please get rid of that awful Glenda  :Wal2l: But I am glad they are focussing on other people and giving the Masoods a rest for a while. Janine is getting on my nerves, and so is Liz.

So yes, EE is on 7-8pm tonight,
No EE on Tuesday.
Wednesday EE is on 7-8pm.
No EE on Thursday.
Friday EE is on 8-8.30pm.

SOURCE: DAILY MIRROR TV GUIDE

----------

Dazzle (22-06-2010)

----------


## lizann

I felt sorry for Stacey tonight Janine was horrible to her about Ryan 

Lucas has a cheek telling Patrick how to behave in his own house 

I must admit Adam is growing on me now Libby isnt though Darren is better with Honey No. 2 sorry I mean Jodie

----------


## Siobhan

I am glad I am not the only one to call her honey No2.. she is totally ditzy

Adam is sleezy!! I don't like him at all... my heart went out to Stacey last night! Janine didn't have to treat her like that.. I have a feeling Ryan likes Stacey more than he is letting on

----------


## Dazzle

> I have a feeling Ryan likes Stacey more than he is letting on


I'm wondering what's going on with Ryan.  A few weeks ago he declared his love to Janine, but he's now acting as if he's in love with Stacy.

If I was Patrick, I would have told Lucas he was welcome to leave if he didn't like the way I behaved in my own house.

I wonder if Lucy will go through with sleeping with Adam, and will Minty tell Libby?

----------


## Siobhan

> I wonder if Lucy will go through with sleeping with Adam, and will Minty tell Libby?


I hope he does cause it is just wrong.. he is a slim ball and she is a tart.. Libby doesn't deserve this

----------


## Dazzle

> Libby doesn't deserve this


Poor Libby will be devastated to hear that another boyfriend has cheated on her.

----------


## Siobhan

> Poor Libby will be devastated to hear that another boyfriend has cheated on her.


Yeah but this one never cared anything for her.. Darren (not excusing him cause if it was my boyfriend I would have dumped him) was drunk and didn't know.. Adam has put her down and has been all over women..

----------


## Dazzle

> Adam has put her down and has been all over women..


I've always wondered why Libby puts up with his treatment of her.  She's obviously still in love with Darren.

----------


## Siobhan

You could see that last night.. arranging a picnic in the same park and when he was coughing she was straight over to him.. he was her first love so she probably will never forget him..

Max and the Jedward cd.. so funny  :Lol:  

Peggy and Glenda.. we can expect "you're old", "you're a tart" comments until either one of them leave

----------


## Chris_2k11

Adam makes me sick!

----------


## Timalay

I've love to punch Adam (wheelchair or not).  He is soo full of himself.

----------

Dazzle (23-06-2010), Siobhan (24-06-2010)

----------


## lizann

Did Stacey tell Ryan he was the daddy I missed some of the episode  :Sad: 

I guess Lauren going to America explains her exit I wish Abi went too she annoys me

----------


## Abbie

Ive just noticed how much older abi looks

----------


## Katy

she does doesnt she, considering that was laurens last episode if i re,ember rightly it wasnt a good exit! 

Loved the Ryan Stacey bits.

----------


## sean slater

> Did Stacey tell Ryan he was the daddy I missed some of the episode


No  :Sad:  ah i always thought that when Bradley went they should end up together. Ryan is quite an emotional person, he's soo cute. I actually think I love him lol. And of course I love Bradley as well, but now he's gone so i think we have to move on, no matter how hard it is lol. 
I hope Stacey tells him really soon. But it seems like its going to be dragged out for ages.

----------

lizann (25-06-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

That baby looks like Bradley anyone else think so?

Lacey really is a great actress its a shame she is leaving 

I love the competitive side of Jean with Becca who I hope leaves soon

----------


## Abbie

I hope becca leaves soon as well!

Im glad she had a girl, I think it would have been very obvious to have a bo and be called bradely

----------


## Dazzle

Really emotional episode last night.  It sounds silly, but I found it really moving when Ryan was holding his baby daughter, even though he didn't know that she she was.  All the scenes with Ryan and Stacey were lovely - it's such a shame she's leaving.  My heart was in my throat when I thought she was going to tell him.

I thought the baby looked like Bradley too.

It was a pretty lame exit episode for Lauren - she hardly featured.

----------

Siobhan (25-06-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

Poor Lauren, what a terrible exit!  I might have to punch that Becca! She is really getting on my nerves.

----------


## Siobhan

Dazzle.. you said it all for me.. I was tearing up a little.. so glad he dumped Janine... she just plays games..

----------

Dazzle (25-06-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> ...so glad he dumped Janine... she just plays games..


I hope Ryan dumped Janine for good.  It does seem like he's in love with Stacey now.

----------


## Siobhan

I don't think he is in love with her but I have a feeling he likes her a lot... You know Janine will probably be back.. hopefully Ryan will find out he is the baby's dad and will be there to support her

----------


## lizann

I wonder what Stacey will call the baby maybe Danielle after her mate 

The baby does look like Bradley

----------


## sean slater

Yeh the baby has ginger hair! lol. She so plainly looks like Bradley. It's so ironic that she has to say that she doesnt look like him. Ah i miss Bradley too much! Im glad that Max came and saw her, was a lovely convo they had tonight, and Stacey went back to her normal bossy self haha. Im sure were all glad to have her back! That nurse needs to butt out! I thought at the first scene she was in, that she had to be taken down a peg or two at some point. Glad Stacey did it.

----------


## matt1378

@ lizann

Lily from what I read in TV mag ;)

----------


## sean slater

> @ lizann
> 
> Lily from what I read in TV mag ;)


We are supposed to speculate on the this forum lol. sorry to be a kill joy but i think you are about to be told off! ;) lol 
I think everyone knows if they are a soap addict what Stacey is going to call the baby, were just not supposed to say it.

----------


## LostVoodoo

doid anyone else think the nurse last night was a terrible actress? i know she was supposed to be annoying, but it was just annoying. wish they had explained the bipolar medication thing a bit better, seemed like they were giving conflicting information.

----------


## megan999

> doid anyone else think the nurse last night was a terrible actress? i know she was supposed to be annoying, but it was just annoying. wish they had explained the bipolar medication thing a bit better, seemed like they were giving conflicting information.


Maybe the actress was just giving a brilliant performance of a very annoying person? Yes, I am glad Stacey told her where to go. I didn't understand about the medication thing either, you'd think the nurse would know about Stacey's medical history anyway??

According to the Daily Mirror TV Guide this week,
No EE on Monday
No EE on Tuesday
Wednesday EE 8-9pm
Thursday EE 7.30-8pm
No EE on Friday

Hopefully Wimbledon won't affect EE, but I hope that they will switch the tennis to BBC2 if it is longer than anticipated.

----------

Dazzle (26-06-2010), tammyy2j (28-06-2010)

----------


## Perdita

I think nurses are a bit assertive all the times which might come across wrong shortly after you had a baby

----------


## Abbie

I hate the fact that EE keeps changing when its on, I can never keep up!

----------


## Siobhan

> I think nurses are a bit assertive all the times which might come across wrong shortly after you had a baby


Perdy I have seen some things nurses have done after given birth.. One woman on my ward had a section, was heavly medicated and in a lot of pain yet they still made her breast feed. She couldn't move so they just placed the baby on her.. they should give women a break after given birth (extract the milk from the breast and feed through bottle) just until the woman is back on her feet a bit

----------


## Perdita

:EEK!:  , never come across things this bad, just know the nurses in my family are not peeps to be messed with but they are caring and humane when it is needed

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Perdy I have seen some things nurses have done after given birth.. One woman on my ward had a section, was heavly medicated and in a lot of pain yet they still made her breast feed. She couldn't move so they just placed the baby on her.. they should give women a break after given birth (extract the milk from the breast and feed through bottle) just until the woman is back on her feet a bit


Sorry Shiv you cannot. Do it otherwise they get nipple confused. But anyhow a baby can go 3 days without milk the first few days. I breastfed. But even here they get very pushy about it. ( I used to call them the breastfeed Maffia)

Here women give birth at home most times. Then a special nurse comes and helps you for at least a week. Because new moms never know how to handle a baby.

----------


## Siobhan

Thanks for that.. I didn't know you couldn't extract it but I do know there is nurses as bad as the one on EE... if the nurses relaxed a little, I think more women would breast feed

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Thanks for that.. I didn't know you couldn't extract it but I do know there is nurses as bad as the one on EE... if the nurses relaxed a little, I think more women would breast feed


No you can extract and use the special bottle Stacey was using it doesn't have a nipple but more something like a tube. 

Stacey should have thought about what choice she would make bottle feed or breastfeed. But as she was not even thinking about labour etc. How can we blame her. The nurse was a right dragon though.
Shame they did''t show her routine visits to the hospital/midwife. People get the wrong picture here. They must have discussed it there.

Lacey does portray her role excellent as her usual self.

----------


## JustJodi

I really was impressed with Stacey, for a young actress who has never had a baby of her own she ACED the role !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ryan bless his heart finally saw the light and dumped Janine !!!!!!!!!!! EVIL SELFISH COW,, omg  I loved him then I love him even more when he said that..her face was comical !!!!
Great moments between Stacey and Max...I just thought of something,,, does Max know that the baby is not Bradley's during the course of their conversation it sort of came up... who all knows that Bradley was not the baby's daddy??? Ryan must know deep down that the baby is his..
Now at the very end of the last episode we saw, Stacey made it out that she wanted to give up the baby ???
I am personally SICK AND TIRED of Becca's mug showing up,,Jean dropped subtle hints that it was time for her to go.... I will be glad when the dumb bu tt  world cup and wimbledon is over so we can all get back into the swing of things ...

----------


## JustJodi

sorry gang I have no idea why the post was underlined:-(

----------


## Dazzle

> does Max know that the baby is not Bradley's during the course of their conversation it sort of came up... who all knows that Bradley was not the baby's daddy???


Max definitely knows that Bradley isn't the baby's father, because I remember him and Stacey discussing it.  Becca knows that Archie raped Stacey, but I'm not sure whether she knows that the baby isn't Bradley's or Archie's either.  Nobody suspects that Ryan's the father, not even himself, so it must be commonly thought that Bradley is the father.  It's confusing.




> Now at the very end of the last episode we saw, Stacey made it out that she wanted to give up the baby ???


I was worried that she wasn't bonding with the baby, but at the end of the episode she cuddled her which reassured me that everything's going to be ok with Stacey and the baby.




> I am personally SICK AND TIRED of Becca's mug showing up,,Jean dropped subtle hints that it was time for her to go


I love it when Jean is horrible to Becca  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

I thought Becca knows that Bradley is not the baby's father, did she not overhear a conversation between Stacey and Bradley?? Usual way in soaps for people to find out things they shouldn't? Not sure though

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought Becca knows that Bradley is not the baby's father, did she not overhear a conversation between Stacey and Bradley?? Usual way in soaps for people to find out things they shouldn't? Not sure though


Yeah, I'm pretty sure Becca knows Bradley is not the father.  Not sure how much else she knows, though.

----------


## tammyy2j

EE on at 8pm tonight for 1 hour

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2010)

----------


## Abbie

wow the screaming at the end!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Great episode!

----------


## elle101

really great episode i love fat boy, leon, zar zar and mercy. lucas is crazy he needs to get caught pronto and denise deserves better. stacey and lily are so sweet (i want stacey & ryan to get together), when is becca gonna leave?

----------


## gatermelody

The screaming at the end made me shiver, it was horrible..

----------


## parkerman

Ryan must be able to work out the maths of the situation...mustn't he? Even if he's not sure whether Stacey was seeing someone else at the time, surely the thought must be in his mind. I know it would be in mine in that situation.

----------

Dazzle (01-07-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Absolutely, parkerman, I have been thinking that Ryan must be a bit slow in the maths department, but the thought obviously has not crossed his mind yet.

----------


## Timalay

Mind you Stacy's baby was late.  

And can we please let Lucas get banged up finally, this has been going on for to long.

----------


## parkerman

How late and when did Stacey actually sleep with Ryan?

----------


## Abbie

I really do wnat to slap becca

----------


## lizann

I love drunk Shirley she on par with drunk Phil for me  :Lol: 

I am so sick and tired of nutjob Lucas and Denise now

----------


## Dazzle

Becca won't let anyone get close to Stacey  :Angry:   She wants her all to herself - she'd get rid of Jean if she could.

Lucas is seriously creepy - poor Denise.

----------


## JustJodi

TIMLAY,,,,,,,, amen to what u said aabout Lucas,,, please please put an end to this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and SOOOOON

----------


## JustJodi

*Just wait until Becca finds out what Stacey has named the baby, she is going to rip it to shreds !!!!!!!!!! Quite frankly I am not seeing why Becca is still there,,, I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it when Jean is nasty about Becca  hee hee
Lucas has been creeping me out for a long long long time,, he is NUTZ  PLEASE let him get nicked and SOOON*

----------


## Dazzle

> Quite frankly I am not seeing why Becca is still there


Exactly...what is the point of her?  Please, EE bosses, get rid of her.

----------


## lizann

Does Stacey actually have feelings for Ryan now?

I kinda agree with Becca (slaps myself)  its a bit too soon after Bradley

----------


## Chris_2k11

I actually can't stand Becca, she's took over so much!

----------


## Dazzle

> Does Stacey actually have feelings for Ryan now?


It does seem that they have feelings for each other.  It's quite natural for Stacey to have feelings for the father of her child, especially since he helped her at the birth, even though she's still grieving over Bradley.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Becca won't let anyone get close to Stacey   She wants her all to herself - she'd get rid of Jean if she could.
> 
> Lucas is seriously creepy - poor Denise.


He sure is.  IMO a very interesting story though.

----------


## tammyy2j

So Lucas told Denise and she did nothing what an idiot Liz thinks Denise killed him 

Peggy is getting nasty to deal with Glenda

----------


## parkerman

Why was Pat giving Ryan a hard time over Janine? She, more than anyone, knows exactly what Janine is like!

Peggy/Glenda...zzzzzzzzzzzz.....

----------


## tammyy2j

> Why was Pat giving Ryan a hard time over Janine? She, more than anyone, knows exactly what Janine is like!
> 
> Peggy/Glenda...zzzzzzzzzzzz.....


I think Pat knows Janine really loves him and its not about money this time around for her - Pat still cares about Janine no matter what she does

----------


## Dutchgirl

So has Denise gone of her rocker or something? How does she deal with Lucas being a murderer. It is beyond me.

----------


## Perdita

To be honest, I think she reacted in shock and will change her mind once it has all sunk in.

----------


## Dazzle

> To be honest, I think she reacted in shock and will change her mind once it has all sunk in.


That's what I was thinking too.  Lucas made it sound like self-defense and that he was protecting his family, so it didn't sound as bad as it really was.

It seemed strange to me that it didn't occur to Libby that the body could be her father.  Surely it's crossed her mind that something has happened to him?

----------


## Perdita

guess she thought he has just done a runner rather than being dead

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> That's what I was thinking too.  Lucas made it sound like self-defense and that he was protecting his family, so it didn't sound as bad as it really was.
> 
> It seemed strange to me that it didn't occur to Libby that the body could be her father.  Surely it's crossed her mind that something has happened to him?


Yeah, I think Lucas made it sound a bit better, although still not good.  Denise loves him so much and he's doing her head in quite a lot recently too, so maybe she's not thinking rationally.

Not surprised that Libby never thought it was her father under that tree.  She just wouldn't want to think it.

----------


## Dazzle

> Yeah, I think Lucas made it sound a bit better, although still not good.  Denise loves him so much and he's doing her head in quite a lot recently too, so maybe she's not thinking rationally.


Denise is definitely not thinking rationally at the moment.  Lucas has been playing mind games with her recently, so she's not herself at all.  Like Perdita said, she'll probably change her mind about protecting him when it has really sunk in.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I liked denise so much better when she was married to kevin she was strong and fiesty, now she is the complete opposite eating up his every lie and so dependant on him (in a needy way) i much prefered her before lucas came back, shes definately lost her edge

----------

tammyy2j (07-07-2010)

----------


## megan999

I am behind with EE at the moment, I taped Monday's episode. Yesterday they changed the football from BBC1 to ITV, so now I'm worried that maybe there was an episode of EE yesterday? Can anyone confirm this for me please? Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I liked denise so much better when she was married to kevin she was strong and fiesty, now she is the complete opposite eating up his every lie and so dependant on him (in a needy way) i much prefered her before lucas came back, shes definately lost her edge


I agree I couldnt care less about her now

----------


## Dazzle

> I am behind with EE at the moment, I taped Monday's episode. Yesterday they changed the football from BBC1 to ITV, so now I'm worried that maybe there was an episode of EE yesterday? Can anyone confirm this for me please? Thanks


Don't worry, Megan - there wasn't an episode of EE on yesterday.  Monday's was the last episode shown.

----------

megan999 (07-07-2010)

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok gang what did U all think of tonights episode ???*

----------


## kayuqtuq

Lucas is completely off his trolley, hope he gets caught soon.  Nice moment between Ian and Phil, just wish Phil could be proud of Ben for who he is.

----------


## parkerman

Ok, I know in the grand scheme of things and the events of last night this is not very important, but it's been bugging me.....

Patrick ordered four lasagnes at the bar. Who makes the food in the Queen Vic?

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (09-07-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

I much preferred more of Ian, Phil, Jane and Ben scenes than Lucas and Denise I couldnt care what the hell he did to her 

BTW it looked like he strangled and she is dead

----------


## Abbie

Im really liking the lucas storyline only because the conversation in the car was, if you think about it quite interesting to terms of religion

I loved the Ian, phil, and ben stuff

----------


## Dazzle

> Im really liking the lucas storyline only because the conversation in the car was, if you think about it quite interesting to terms of religion


I thought the scenes between Lucas and Denise were very well written and acted.  It was very sinister how he twisted everything she said and made some religious significance of it.  She didn't have a chance, did she?  It was obvious from what he said in the bible study class that he'd already made up his mind to kill her if she didn't submit to "god" (ie to Lucas).  It did seem as if he really killed her.

Parkerman - I wondered about the lasagnes too.  It's silly that the Vic serves hot meals when they apparently have no industrial kitchen.  Are we supposed to think they do the cooking in the upstairs kitchen?  That's ridiculous, and I suspect illegal.

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok here is my take on what could happen with Lucas...say he does kill Denise..but forsenics come up with his tuxedo neck tie wrapped around Owens scrawny neck,they can not say Denise committed sucide cos forsenics will also see that shes been strangled,, now lets see how the EE writers play this out...*

----------


## lizann

Lucas killing Trina and Owen was for Denise but why did he kill Denise then?

I think its safe to say she is dead

----------


## Abbie

Yeah she did sound dead, we'll see what happens tonight.
For me Im not believing shes dead until we've seen her body, it didnt go to her at the end, I know she went quiet.........but still it does look most likely shes dead Im just very shocked about it!

----------


## JustJodi

*I think he is "listening" to those VOICES in his head,, you remember when he trashed the community center..he was going bonkers,, then after he came out he was very calm..*


> Lucas killing Trina and Owen was for Denise but why did he kill Denise then?
> 
> I think its safe to say she is dead

----------

matt1378 (10-07-2010)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> For me Im not believing shes dead until we've seen her body, it didnt go to her at the end


Me too. I wonder if the police will figure out where the text was sent from - the square not the canal.

I have to say I had a laugh at the end when Lucas went: 'Chapter seventeen..........verse twelve.' Just like Dot.  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

Yeah same, I had a laugh too

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't get into this at all at the minute, I find the Lucas plot quite boring..

----------


## parkerman

> Parkerman - I wondered about the lasagnes too.  It's silly that the Vic serves hot meals when they apparently have no industrial kitchen.  Are we supposed to think they do the cooking in the upstairs kitchen?  That's ridiculous, and I suspect illegal.


I mentioned this to my wife and she suggested that perhaps they'd hired Betty for the day. I told her not to be silly as Patrick would have ordered four hotpots if that had been the case.... :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (12-07-2010)

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok so the divers pulled out a body but that does not mean it is Denise's body ya know,, remember a bit back Lucas picked up a DENISE LOOK A LIKE hooker,, ???????????? I am really curious to see how this plays out...I would love to see EE finally get something RIGHT for a change, but that is wishful thinking  eh ????   LOL*

----------


## Dazzle

> *Ok so the divers pulled out a body but that does not mean it is Denise's body ya know*


I noticed the body they pulled out of the canal had the same colour nail varnish on as Denise.  She'd been wearing a very noticeable bright pink for a few days - done on purpose, no doubt.  I'm not convinced she's dead though, like many on these boards.

----------


## parkerman

Definitely not dead, I'd say. Almost certainly, probably, possibly, maybe, er.....I have every faith in the soap police to sort it all out. Defintely, almost certainly, probably, possibly, maybe, no, actually, going by their previous record, no chance at all!

----------


## moonstorm

Now are you really sue Parkerman???

----------


## JustJodi

*Nope Nope Nope it was NOT Denise,, Lucas is lying lying lying between his teeth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It has to be the PROSSIE look a like,, so no no no it isn't her ...what do u guys think ???????? Remember Lucas is a spawn of the devil hee hee*

----------


## Perdita

We have not actually seen Lucas throw Denise into the canal, we have not even seen her body, she might have just been unconscious and might have come round in the water, if indeed Lucas tried to hide her body there. Denise is not dead  :Nono:

----------


## lizann

If Lucas didnt thrown Denise in the canal why were they filming scenes of her in the water?

I dont think its Denise as Chelesa didnt id the body only Lucas and the viewers didnt see it maybe he killed her sister Kim 

I think Abi might have a crush on Darren.

What was the deal with Carol she was asking Darren for rent money I wonder does she or Billie pay any and then she has a complete turn around and is all nice to Darren

----------


## parkerman

> What was the deal with Carol she was asking Darren for rent money I wonder does she or Billie pay any and then she has a complete turn around and is all nice to Darren


Carol was touched by Darren saying he needed the money for maintenance. She said that none of the fathers of her children ever paid anything, so she saw Darren in a new light. That was why the turn around.

----------


## Dazzle

If Denise is really dead, it's strange they didn't show her body in the mortuary as they have done with other EE characters who died.

On the other hand, Lucas didn't seem to mind the idea of Chelsea coming with him to ID the body, and didn't try to talk her out of it.  I'd have thought he'd do anything to stop her coming to the mortuary if he intended to ID the wrong body as Denise.  :Ponder:

----------


## lizann

> If Denise is really dead, it's strange they didn't show her body in the mortuary as they have done with other EE characters who died.
> 
> On the other hand, Lucas didn't seem to mind the idea of Chelsea coming with him to ID the body, and didn't try to talk her out of it.  I'd have thought he'd do anything to stop her coming to the mortuary if he intended to ID the wrong body as Denise.


The police know what Denise looks like since they interviewed her about Owen's death so how can Lucas pass off another body as hers unless the face is damaged badly maybe

----------

Dazzle (13-07-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Might also be different police officers dealing with the body to those that interviewed her

----------


## lizann

> Might also be different police officers dealing with the body to those that interviewed her


I'm pretty sure it the same police that informed the family about the body and took Denise away from questioning

----------

Perdita (13-07-2010)

----------


## parkerman

This is the soap police we're talking about! :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

Ok Lucas knew Denise was standing right by the door......he didn't act like a shocked husband ...boy Patrick knows something,, and I wonder,,, if he is WIRED ?????????????????

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Lucas will try to murder or frame Patrick next 

I really hope Lucas is caught soon 

I felt sorry for Syed last night

----------


## Dazzle

I didn't see the point of Lucas "confessing" to Patrick that he helped Denise cover-up the murder.  I thought it would be better for him not to say anything that can later be disproved.  :Searchme: 

I felt sorry for Syed last night, too.

----------


## JustJodi

*I think the cops are waiting for the right moment to see what Lucas will do next, I bet he is being watched, the cops that went in with Lucas were not the same ones who hauled Denise off in their car??  I agree, that there really was no point in Lucas "confessing"..he was  trying to put Denise in a bad light really..Patrick wasn't born yesterday,, after all he put up with so much from Paul.. so hes NOT a dummy..hes alot sharper than he looks..wonder if he is WIRED ?????*

----------


## parkerman

> the cops that went in with Lucas were not the same ones who hauled Denise off in their car??


Yes, but surely, even in Eastenders, the cops who are actually investigating the murder would go and see the body! Surely??????????

However, if it really is Denise, wouldn't the post mortem show she died by strangulation before entering the water? Don't tell me, there won't be a post mortem????????

----------


## Perdita

5 months detention, poor Ben  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

I was a little sad to see the last of that actor playing Ben 

I loved Jay last night it was great seeing him back again

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I was a little sad to see the last of that actor playing Ben 
> 
> I loved Jay last night it was great seeing him back again


The actor hasn't left yet.  We see him again soon, at visiting time.

----------

tammyy2j (19-07-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

The way EE ended last night, with Syed and Christian together, and Julie's Theme playing them out, felt like a new beginning for the couple.  I must admit I had a tear in my eye.  :Embarrassment: 

I'll be annoyed now if they don't stay together, or if Syed changes his mind yet again.

----------


## Siobhan

It seems I missed a great 2 and half weeks of EE.. caught up with it all now.. was glued to the TV for the whole Denise storyline (although Chelsea still annoys me).. Christian and Syed.. ah how lovely.. I was thrilled. Can't wait for this week... 

5 months for Ben.. he will never survive!! Shocked he got that long.. What is with Stacey?? she is very obsessed with Lily but delighted she chucked Becca out of her room, next step should be out of the house.

----------


## megan999

I'm afraid that I am very bored of the whole Syed + Christian storyline. I am a bit puzzled by Stacey's behaviour too - but Lily is a beautiful baby - ahhh!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think killing Archie is coming back to haunt Stacey, as well as having bi polar, it all seems to be getting too much for her. At first, I thought she could be suffering from post-natal depression, but Stacey is afraid of taking Lily outside and is scared of her safety, saying "dangerous things are outside, you don't know who is about". It makes me think that Stacey could be afraid that Lily will be harmed and this will be her punishment for killing Archie. 

Ronnie seemed to understand what Stacey was going through on Friday after she had a rant at Jean for taking Lily outside. Ronnie seems to have an emotional connection with Stacey after everything that happened with Archie, which makes me think that Stacey doesn't want Lily to go through what she's been through and experience any traumatic ordeals or the harsh reality of the world (e.g. being harmed, in Stacey's case being raped by Archie) so she's trying to protect her from the outside world, by keeping her inside and at her side all the time.

But Stacey obviously needs to realise soon enough that it's impossible to protect her daughter from the dangers of the world all the time.

----------

lizann (20-07-2010), Siobhan (19-07-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

Go Libby!! such a slap she gave Adam.. is this the last we see of him (fingers crossed)... he had that coming for such a long time.. he is a creep and I am glad she saw him for what he is..

(bit of topic but does anyone have that script of what Syed said to his therapist when he said it was not working.. I know one of the line was "I can't not love him".. it was so beautiful but I can't find it anywhere.. would appreciate if anyone has it cause it was so moving)

----------


## lizann

Last night was the only time I liked Libby I just wished she had roled Adam down a hill 

Christian looked hot  :Embarrassment: 

What was Syed cooking?

----------


## megan999

Tonight's episode is one hour long --> 7.30-8.30pm.

----------

Dazzle (20-07-2010), lizann (20-07-2010), Perdita (20-07-2010), Siobhan (20-07-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Adam's comeuppance was great - well-deserved and hilarious  :Cheer: 

It was nice to see Christian and Syed enjoying domesticity.  I hope their happiness lasts for a while.

It's ridiculous that Glenda would keep her wedding dress to the husband she despised.

----------


## Perdita

And it might have been fashionable at the time of her wedding, but I think there are far nicer dresses to be had

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope that was the end of Adam it was great the slimy magit

----------


## Katy

Good on Lubby chucking him the way she did! i laughed so mych when she said are you going or am i gonig to have to find a hill to puch you down!

----------


## sean slater

How cute are Christian and Syed lol. dont mean to sound stereotypical but they seem to be playing up to the thing about gay men and them being house proud. Ive got a lot of gay male friends like that it is true! lol Its funny. 

I loved how Peter stood up for Lucy against Adam! He's usually completely against the things she does, but at the same time they are twins and they look out for each other! That really showed, was cool. 

Tonights episode, Abby seems to be falling for Darren, it kinda happened a bit too suddenly though didnt it?

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Ronnie why dont they believe her

----------


## Siobhan

> Poor Ronnie why dont they believe her


I thought Glenda did but didn't want to admit it.. but Peggy said she would have known if is was her but she didn't notice when Stella was doing it to Ben right under her nose

----------


## tammyy2j

How the hell could Peggy tell Ronnie get out Roxy is the owner 

I think Glenda knew about it

----------


## Siobhan

> I think Glenda knew about it


Glenda had a look on her face as if she knew already or he had done something like this before or even did it to her and she doesn't want to admit it...

----------


## tammyy2j

> Glenda had a look on her face as if she knew already or he had done something like this before or even did it to her and she doesn't want to admit it...


Maybe she was raped by him also and thats why she left

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe she was raped by him also and thats why she left


Good thinking.  He's raped twice that we know about, so it's likely that he would do so to his own wife.

Can Ronnie ever forgive Roxy and Peggy for not believing her?  They don't want to face up to the kind of man they loved.

Lucas has absolutely no empathy for the children's grief.  I thought he would at least act caring, even if he doesn't feel it.  He's too busy blaming Denise for "losing her way".

----------


## sean slater

I really thought Roxy would have taken longer than that to come round! She went from being in complete denial to believing her in like 5 minutes. I think Roxy did know it deep down though all along, all the evidence is there. She knows the stuff about Stacey too. Im glad Danielle was Joel's, but I really dont see how she would know for her sure, and its quite confusing. Ronnie got pregnant when she was 14, and according to the story Archie was attacking her when she was 13. If that was going on why would you be ready to start up a relationship with another boy. If you were being subjected to that? Kinda weird.

----------


## Perdita

Maybe Ronnie was looking for love and affection because she did not get any at home and that is why she had the relationship with Joel.

----------


## Siobhan

> I really thought Roxy would have taken longer than that to come round! She went from being in complete denial to believing her in like 5 minutes. I think Roxy did know it deep down though all along, all the evidence is there. She knows the stuff about Stacey too. Im glad Danielle was Joel's, but I really dont see how she would know for her sure, and its quite confusing. Ronnie got pregnant when she was 14, and according to the story Archie was attacking her when she was 13. If that was going on why would you be ready to start up a relationship with another boy. If you were being subjected to that? Kinda weird.


Roxy turnaround wasn't a surprise.. I think when Ronnie said that she went into her room everynight to protect her that Roxy knew what she said was true. Ronnie protected Roxy from all this and I am glad Roxy believed her. The scar on her chin was also a break through. 
I am glad too that Danielle was Joel's and as for starting a relationship with him, her dad told her she was a cheap whore, maybe she just associate sex with love and felt it was the only way to feel loved by anyone. if you are constantly been told that you are nothing more than sex then you will probably start to believe it. She also acted out too. Remember she said she hit Roxy so that she wouldn't have to be in the house alone with her dad...

----------


## lizann

I think Patrick knows and is hoping Lucas will slip up 

So Archie wasnt Danielle's dad I'm glad Roxy asked this question

----------


## parkerman

I can't say I took much notice of what happened in Eastenders last night. I was a bit distracted by Kim's...er....you know what I mean!  :Smile:

----------


## sean slater

This Archie thing makes me feel sick its horrible! Trying to think about why he would think of picking on one of his daughters and not the other, although Ronnie said he would have got to Roxy eventually. Perhaps because Ronnie was older? But then most paedophiles like them young!! Anyway disgusting! But its the reason why its so powerful. 

On a lighter note, Syed, Christian and Tamwar lol. What a situation. Im actually starting to see how different in size Christian and Syed are, I didnt really notice it that much before they properly got together, but Christian is so muscley and Syed is so scrawny. They look kinda weird standing with each other. It is cool though.

----------


## Siobhan

> This Archie thing makes me feel sick its horrible! Trying to think about why he would think of picking on one of his daughters and not the other, although Ronnie said he would have got to Roxy eventually. Perhaps because Ronnie was older? But then most paedophiles like them young!! Anyway disgusting! But its the reason why its so powerful.


I don't think it is peadophilia, it is abuse. if you have ever read any reports on this, most of the time the "Parent" will abuse just the one child in the family for whatever reason. I recently read an irish novel "Please daddy don't" and there were a few girls in the family but only one of them was abused over 20 years and others were treated really well. Who knows what goes on inside these people's head but Roxy was daddy's girl and he didn't do anything at all to her.. maybe it was due to Ronnie protecting her or another reason.. as I said.. who knows

----------


## JustJodi

*I think we are talking about INCEST...here is a site that pretty well defines the whole sad thing: http://www.ncvc.org/ncvc/main.aspx?d...cumentID=32360*

----------


## Perdita

I think it is all a bit of everything  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

Imagine Zainab and Massod's faces if Tamwar were to start question to his sexuality now he always seemed gay to me  :Lol:

----------


## sean slater

Yeh it is incest, but he is a paedophile. Ronnie was a young child. And he clearly knew he was doing something wrong cos he tried to put the blame onto Ronnie to try and ease his guilty conscience. Sick human being!

----------


## sean slater

lol Yeh. I dont think he can be though, not now Syed has come out, they wont do it again with him. Plus he was quite into that girl before, He reminds me of Bradley, he's quite shy.

Talking about Tamwar, it was meant to attach the quote lol.

----------


## Dazzle

> I really thought Roxy would have taken longer than that to come round!


Remember too that she's actually known about the rape for months, even though it hasn't been discussed until now.  Roxy must have been thinking about it, so's had time to digest it.  Her immediate reaction when Ronnie mentioned it again was denial, but it wasn't a new idea to her.  I'm glad she came around 'cos Ronnie really needs her support.

----------


## Perdita

I have always liked Abbie and hasn't she grown up? She looks absolutely gorgeous and I hope she is staying around

----------


## Dazzle

Yes!!!!  We were right!  Denise is alive and being kept locked up by the insane Lucas.  How on earth does he think he's gonna get out of this situation?

----------


## JustJodi

he has FAITH IN HIS GOD,,,, thats how he is gonna get out of it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

so roxy , jack and glenda believe that ronnie was abused by archie.  I cant help but wonder will stacys rape get brought up to try and convince peggy,

----------


## sean slater

Great episode! A classic. I know Lucas is unbelievable! A man that preaches about God and doing whats right, can stand there and talk at his wifes wake, when he knows full well she's alive. Every word that comes out of his mouth is a lie! He is psycho. 
At least when Denise turns up his lies will be revealed straight away because he actually identified the body and told them it was Denise! And the girls will believe there mother, when she explains it to them.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Yes!!!!  We were right!  Denise is alive and being kept locked up by the insane Lucas.  How on earth does he think he's gonna get out of this situation?


Yes!!!  I wonder if he planned to leave the country with Denise and start a new life with her?  Let her take the blame for the murders, which doesn't matter as she's believed dead.  Or just keep her locked up?

----------

Dazzle (24-07-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> so roxy , jack and glenda believe that ronnie was abused by archie.  I cant help but wonder will stacys rape get brought up to try and convince peggy,


Maybe Ronnie wants to keep Stacey's secret for her?  I know I would in her situation.  Peggy would probably go straight round to Stacey's and confront her about the rape, which wouldn't be fair.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Aha she's alive!! Great episode last night. 

Also funny moment when Jodie screamed when Darren dropped his pants and then Max walked in. Classic EE moment.  :Lol:

----------


## sean slater

LOL yeah i cant believe Eastenders would do a story about this Darren thing. Not allowed to mention spoilers but you all know wot im talking about lol.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders is doing a lot of stories at the moment, highlighting various aspects of different religions, so why not the one concerning Jodie and Darren   :Lol:

----------


## sean slater

Its cool that it can be done. I just think its a bit daring.

----------


## tammyy2j

I was surprised Darren didnt attend Denise "funeral" after all he was with Libby for a long time 

So Denise is alive

----------


## Siobhan

> I was surprised Darren didnt attend Denise "funeral" after all he was with Libby for a long time 
> 
> So Denise is alive


He did go but left early to meet with Jody...

----------

tammyy2j (26-07-2010)

----------


## alan45

EASTENDERS actor Steve McFadden shows the normal rules of the road don't apply to Walford hardmen as he coolly rides his motor-scooter on the pavement.
Bearded Steve, 51, who plays Phil Mitchell, did at least wear a crash helmet - but what about those tiny blue shorts!
An onlooker told TV Biz: "He looked a right plonker.
"Maybe he thought people wouldn't recognise him with his helmet on."
Steve's character is also riding for a fall in the BBC1 soap.
A dramatic new storyline sees Phil become addicted to crack cocaine.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0uptE0UYY

----------


## moonstorm

Thanks for posting that Alan, I don't think I will ever be the same again after looking at these shorts  :Sick:

----------


## Siobhan

I thought it was so funny in parts last night... 2 comments in particular had me in fits
Max to Jody "never diss a dude's doodah".. and Denise asking for forgiveness for her cotton polyester mix..  :Lol: 

Denise and Lucas scenes were scary but very well acted...

----------


## lizann

> EASTENDERS actor Steve McFadden shows the normal rules of the road don't apply to Walford hardmen as he coolly rides his motor-scooter on the pavement.
> Bearded Steve, 51, who plays Phil Mitchell, did at least wear a crash helmet - but what about those tiny blue shorts!
> An onlooker told TV Biz: \"He looked a right plonker.
> \"Maybe he thought people wouldn't recognise him with his helmet on.\"
> Steve's character is also riding for a fall in the BBC1 soap.
> A dramatic new storyline sees Phil become addicted to crack cocaine.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0uptE0UYY


What the hell has did got to do with the current episode wrong thread Alan

Bianca was a selfish cow to Pat last night

----------


## Siobhan

> Bianca was a selfish cow to Pat last night


Had to laugh at her comments.. who is going to babysit, who is going to take the kids to school and then she said the Pat was selfish!!

----------


## JustJodi

> He did go but left early to meet with Jody...


  he did put in a brief apperance and left with Abi

----------


## JustJodi

*Interesting episode,, Lucas really was coming apart in the seams,, was waiting for him to LOOSE IT and start trashing the community center,, Mercy really showed no MERCY .when she was spouting out those bible verses, little did she know how close to home they were,, Denise is going to get her chance to escape..Lucas character is really scaring me.. hes totally and offically OFF HIS ROCKER !!!!

I also loved the scene with Max and Jodie,,,Never diss a dude's doodah ( I laughed so hard ) I am guessing that Darren is a bit small in that department, and when Jody made a referral to it not being Jewish,, I almost choked on my tea..*

----------


## parkerman

> I am guessing that Darren is a bit small in that department


Why?

----------


## Perdita

The way Jodie was screaming when she saw Darren in the nude could indicate just the opposite   :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

*it could be a very small one,, the size of a little finger *

----------


## JustJodi

> The way Jodie was screaming when she saw Darren in the nude could indicate just the opposite


Jodie is a bit of an air head,, so she could be seeing things backwards LOL

----------


## Dazzle

Did anyone see the extra scenes after pressing the red button?  They were all of Denise and Lucas in the cellar, and it was quite interesting to see what had been going on down there.  Lucas was even scarier than he was in the usual episode with his hellfire and brimstone.

----------


## Siobhan

I don't have a red button so I can't watch any of these

----------


## Dazzle

You can watch then online here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/eastender...edbutton.shtml

----------


## Siobhan

> You can watch then online here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/eastenders/2010/07/lucasredbutton.shtml


Can't.. Outside UK so can't see them

----------


## Dazzle

Aww...what a shame  :Sad:

----------


## JustJodi

can't watch it in Holland either :-(

----------


## Dazzle

I've found some on youtube.  Not sure if all 4 scenes are on here though - there's days 3, 8, 12 and 15 altogether.

http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...utube.com&aq=f

----------

JustJodi (27-07-2010), Siobhan (27-07-2010)

----------


## JustJodi

*I can not find that post that Alan posted earlier about almira thinking about coming back,, can some one link me   THANKS*

----------


## Perdita

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ge3#post723727

----------


## parkerman

> The way Jodie was screaming when she saw Darren in the nude could indicate just the opposite


She screamed and ran out because Darren is not Jewish enough. It has nothing to do with size.

----------


## Perdita

I know, said it because Jodi thinks it might be the size of a small finger   :Lol:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

What an ending.  :Lol:

----------


## sean slater

My god wot an episode! was awesome! and great ending!

----------


## sean slater

Can you imagine what your reaction would be? There 'dead' mother walking in!!! In some ways probably worse than Dirty Den return, cos her death is so fresh in their minds.

----------


## JustJodi

Jewish men are almost always circumsized,,
http://www.jewishmag.com/28mag/bris/bris.htm

----------


## JustJodi

*What a superb ending,, I can not wait to see the girls  ( and Patricks) Thurs,,,  I am willing to bet LUCAS takes all those sleeping pills.. and DIES before he faces justice for what he did ...what do U guys think????????????*

----------


## Siobhan

Great ending.. I am just annoyed I have to wait 2 days now to see the fallout.... I hope Lucas doesn't die cause the kids need to know it was him.. if he did die, they will probably accuse Denise of killing him too... Was so shocked to see she was next door all the time... my heart dropped with I seen the boarding at the front door.. thought how is she ever to get out now..

Dot talking to Mercy about how her church welcomes black people.. so funny and Abi looking up cherrypicker  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Don Gilet has insisted that his character Lucas Johnson's current storyline is "not about religion".

The actor spoke out in response to suggestions that the killer preacher's long-running plotline is offensive to Christians as fans have seen him using the Bible to justify his actions.

Since last year, Lucas has left his ex-partner Trina to die following an accident, killed the ex-husband of his current wife Denise, and - most recently - held Denise captive after attacking her in a rage.

However, in an interview with BBC Newsbeat, Gilet commented: "It's not promoting or demoting Christianity, this guy is just not very well

----------


## parkerman

> my heart dropped with I seen the boarding at the front door.. thought how is she ever to get out now..


Presumably the same way that Lucas got in....

----------


## moonstorm

I thought Dot was superb last night!!

----------


## Siobhan

> Presumably the same way that Lucas got in....


Yeah.. but did Denise know that?? and I was just over excited I think  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

How come no one saw Denise when she left the old house surely someone would know her and realise its dead woman walking  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I cant wait for the next episode

----------


## Siobhan

> How come no one saw Denise when she left the old house surely someone would know her and realise its dead woman walking 
> 
> I cant wait for the next episode


I was thinking the same.. I was hoping someone around would see her but there seemed to be nobody about!!

----------


## Dazzle

The scenes between Lucas and Denise in the cellar, including the extra scenes, have been brilliant, and have provided insight into both characters.  Well-written and well-acted.

----------

Siobhan (28-07-2010)

----------


## megan999

OMG so Denise was next-door to her family for all this time! I read somewhere that that house she was imprisoned in was Dawn's old house that got blown up by Mad May. Can't wait for tonight's episode. I don't think Lucas would have the guts to swallow all those sleeping pills.... but then again maybe he might. I can't tell what he might do next. But as an actor he has been a joy to watch and so has the lady who plays Denise. :Cheer:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well  that was a let down...
The last episode felt like a cold shower. The acting was horrible. Only good thing was the ball game. I was really expecting some good stuff. 

Was surprised Denise was kept next door. Brilliant find. I was wondering about the place being boarded up though.

----------


## Siobhan

Was I the only one hoping that Abi would get hit with the TV??? 

I enjoyed the episode.. Chelsea dragging Libby away from her mum.. what a cheeky!! and even when Lucas said it was him, she still said he was covering up for her!

----------


## Perdita

Did not see the reaction I would have expected, like Libby screaming when she first saw Denise, because I am sure I would have and Chelsea did not seem that surprised and shocked. Not well scripted imo, and how come the police arrest Lucas without asking any questions? Surely they should have asked the family and neighbours as to what had been going on??

----------


## Siobhan

> Did not see the reaction I would have expected, like Libby screaming when she first saw Denise, because I am sure I would have and Chelsea did not seem that surprised and shocked. Not well scripted imo, and how come the police arrest Lucas without asking any questions? Surely they should have asked the family and neighbours as to what had been going on??


We don't know who made the call, maybe they arrested him for holding people hostage or whoever made the call told them Denise is back and it was Lucas all this time.. 

Libby didn't scream cause I think she thought she wasn't real, you could see that by the way she went over to her to touch her.. Why would she scream? she wasn't afraid of her mum when she was alive so thinking she sees her mum's ghost is not going to make her scream.. it was her bday so perhaps she thought her mum came to visit her..

----------


## Perdita

Never thought of it like that, you could have a point there

----------


## tammyy2j

> Did not see the reaction I would have expected, like Libby screaming when she first saw Denise, because I am sure I would have and Chelsea did not seem that surprised and shocked. Not well scripted imo, and how come the police arrest Lucas without asking any questions? Surely they should have asked the family and neighbours as to what had been going on??


If I saw a dead person or dead relative I'd run out screaming or pass out - The acting was terrible especially from Chelesa and Libby 

They was 4 of them yet the couldnt take out Lucas who had no weapons 

I liked the scenes with Max and Jack

----------


## Siobhan

> They was 4 of them yet the couldnt take out Lucas who had no weapons


Seriously.. would you tackle a mad man with out without weapons? He smacked Patrick in the mouth, wrapped a cord around Libby's neck and had the door blocked for a bit...

----------


## tammyy2j

^ They could have tried

----------


## Siobhan

> ^ They could have tried


Patrick did and got a smack in the mouth.. Chelsea wouldn't cause she didn't believe her mum that he killed someone, libby tried and was held hostage until Heather left, Denise was weak spending time in a cellar.. plus they were all in shock! Denise came back from the dead, Lucas reveals he is a killer but for the good of the family and asks them all to go away...

----------


## tammyy2j

It was a let down of an episode imo

----------


## Dazzle

I really enjoyed the episode.  The only thing I didn't like was that so much time was spent on the rounders game, when I wanted to find out what was happening at the Fox's.

Except for Chelsea, I thought the acting was all very good,  particularly Don Gilet - I even felt pity for Lucas at the end, which I wasn't expecting.

Lucas was like a madman at the end, threatening to throttle Libby and throwing TVs around, so I think it's very realistic that the family were too scared to fight back.  Anyway, Patrick did leave that note for Heather, so it's not as if  no-one did anything.

----------

Siobhan (30-07-2010)

----------


## adamantixx

my only regret is that Lucas omitted to murder Phatboy while he was on his killing spree.

----------


## parkerman

...and the entire Mitchell clan...

----------


## Dutchgirl

Don Gilet was fab. But the acting when they we're afraid of Lucas was to wooden. Jordan was good as well. In the end when he still felt love for his dad was very convincing.

 I record EE. So when fatboy is around I fast forward. I cannot bare his screeching .It hurts my ears. Oh no I sound like Dot.

----------


## Timalay

Brillaint acting by Nina Wadia (Zainab) last night.

----------


## JustJodi

Zee acted like a really concerned friend and neighbor,, she got rid of that reporter,, buttttttttt looks like the reporter got Denise any way,,,

----------


## JustJodi

I thought the entire episode was well acted,, didnt give a hoot about Phil and Ben  at the prison... 

I will be glad when Chelsea leaves,, I am sick of her  pouts and her AWFUL WIG...

phat boy was interesting  he was actually flattering and nice to Dot ..... since I am deaf I can not hear him screeching around LOL   wish he would speak English tho LOL

----------


## JustJodi

Shiv,,, Jack made the call,, after some one pitched the TV out the window ,,,

----------

Siobhan (03-08-2010)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I thought this week's EastEnders was a bit hit and miss. The acting from Lucas and Denise on Monday and Tuesday's episodes was fantastic, but Thursday's episode and the climax to the story was very disappointing. I expected more of a reaction to Denise actually being alive. It was all a bit underwhelming. 

The game of rounders was good, as it gave the Square more of a community feel with different characters interacting which has been missing from the show for a long time, but Thursday's episode was the wrong episode to incorporate it. Thursday's episode should have solely focused on the Foxes being held by Lucas. The cutting to and from scenes killed the tension and after Lucas was arrested, I was just thinking 'was that it?' . After months of build up, that's all we got. The residents of the Square didn't really seem to care much that Denise had actually been alive all along and Jordan's acting was rather laughable. He didn't seem to mind much that Lucas had killed his mother. His reaction was like he had just been kicked off the school football team. 

The positives though - I loved how Zainab was there for the Foxes on Friday. We've seen a negative side to her personality with the Syed/Christian story, but we seen more of her positive traits on Friday as she supported the Fox family. I also loved the scenes between Dot and Fatboy - I think they would make a brilliant pairing. I hope that after Liz moves out and leaves, Dot offers for Fatboy to move in. I think they'd be brilliant on screen together - Friday's episode gave a great glimpse of that. Jodie and Darren are so lovely together but I do think the comedy is still a bit forced and cringeworthy.

----------

Dazzle (02-08-2010), Siobhan (03-08-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Nice analysis, Davey.  I agree with most of what you say.

----------


## lizann

I like Peggy and Pat living together

----------


## Siobhan

> I like Peggy and Pat living together


I don't.. not really.. it seems like Peggy just uses Pat as a dog or something.. do this pat, do that.. blah blah..it is all your fault... Phil has gone seriously over the line here hitting his mum across the face

Please please tell me that Chelsea is going to be on the plane.. I will pay for the tickets and she can take Jordan and Abi with her... 

Raine is back!! She brings so much to the show

----------


## Dazzle

While I'm glad Chelsea's leaving, it's so selfish of the character to leave her mum now.

I'm glad someone at last told Phil what an awful parent he is  :Cheer:

----------


## parkerman

> I'm glad someone at last told Phil what an awful parent he is


Yes, but being told by probably the only parent worse than he is does take the edge off it a bit!

----------

Siobhan (05-08-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes, but being told by probably the only parent worse than he is does take the edge off it a bit!


yeah it was a bit pot kettle and black here... he did learn parenting skills from herself

----------


## tammyy2j

Yay Chelesa and Libby gone  :Cheer:

----------


## Siobhan

Yeah.. both gone

had to laugh at Peggy... she says that Phil crossed the line hitting her and what is the first thing she did when she saw Lisa.. yes you got it.. slap her across the face

----------


## parkerman

I did laugh at Libby saying she had been granted a sabbatical. Don't you have to actually attend University in the first place to get one of those...?

----------


## Siobhan

> I did laugh at Libby saying she had been granted a sabbatical. Don't you have to actually attend University in the first place to get one of those...?


What was even funnier was Denise saying what we all have been saying.. for Libby not to be coming back every second week.. how did she pass 1st year?? she was never there!!

----------

parkerman (06-08-2010)

----------


## megan999

So has Libby gone for good? Please say yes!
I didn't get what Lisa said. She said she left Louise with a friend, but wasn't it Lisa who dropped Louise off at Albert Square?

----------


## parkerman

> So has Libby gone for good? Please say yes!
> I didn't get what Lisa said. She said she left Louise with a friend, but wasn't it Lisa who dropped Louise off at Albert Square?


I don't think so. She just turned up.

----------


## megan999

> I don't think so. She just turned up.


but was it Lisa who dumped her there or Lisa's friend?

----------


## sean slater

I think she just escaped didnt she? I dont know wot happened to Lisa's friend though, dont think we'll ever know! 

Kinda weird with Darren and Libby I thought. It seems ages ago since they were together now.

----------


## amazinggrace

How come Tamwar didn't show up to say goodbye to Libby? And another thing, how did Lisa pack up an entire house that quickly, even took time to strip the beds???

----------

Dutchgirl (07-08-2010), parkerman (07-08-2010)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> How come Tamwar didn't show up to say goodbye to Libby? And another thing, how did Lisa pack up an entire house that quickly, even took time to strip the beds???


That thought crossed my mind. A cab drive and Phil heading over ther. Surely not time enough.

Steve Mc Fadden does a good job. His eyes looked really funny when he got hold of the drugs.

So what will be the next big thing to hit the square?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> So has Libby gone for good? Please say yes!
> I didn't get what Lisa said. She said she left Louise with a friend, but wasn't it Lisa who dropped Louise off at Albert Square?


Someone dropped her off, think it was outside the station.  Don't know if it was Lisa for sure, but thought it was at the time.

----------


## Katy

what amused me the other night was when lisa and louise was on the dance mats and pat came in saying come on peggy the meters running! that fare must have been expensive peggy was in the house ages!

----------


## parkerman

Yes. Did you hear the announcer before the episode started? He said something like "Next on BBC 1, Pat and Peggy return to the Square after the most expensive taxi ride in history in Eastenders."  :Lol:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (09-08-2010), Katy (07-08-2010)

----------


## megan999

> I think she just escaped didnt she? I dont know wot happened to Lisa's friend though, dont think we'll ever know!


Maybe it was an "imaginary friend"...Maybe Lisa just left Lou on her own...





> Someone dropped her off, think it was outside the station.  Don't know if it was Lisa for sure, but thought it was at the time.


I guess I'll never know  :Sad:

----------


## Katy

no i didnt here that parkerman! it was bound to be picked up on! me and my dad were laughing for ages!

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes. Did you hear the announcer before the episode started? He said something like "Next on BBC 1, Pat and Peggy return to the Square after the most expensive taxi ride in history in Eastenders."


I heard it..it wasn't just you

----------


## Dazzle

I enjoyed seeing Lisa again, and wish we'd seen more of her.  She wasn't really in the episode all that much.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Max and Jack good stuff! I knew Max was  pushing him. He does love his brother. How endearing.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (10-08-2010)

----------


## Perdita

EASTENDERS is in trouble over its latest storyline about hardman Phil Mitchell turning into a crackhead.

Viewers have fired off 200 complaints to the Beeb over scenes showing Phil (Steve McFadden, 51) and pal Rainie (Tanya Franks, 42) drugged up before the 9pm watershed. 

But BBC bosses have defended the episode. A spokeswoman said: âWe feel Philâs decline will highlight the destructive nature of drugs, and rather than encourage drug use, will act as a deterrent.â

----------


## tammyy2j

Shirley is just as a funny drunk as Phil is 

It seems lthat Glenda likes to get more attention than her daughters maybe she is jealous of them

----------

Siobhan (11-08-2010)

----------


## Dutchgirl

Glenda is an attention seeker. Not very nice to see though. Hope she doesn't steal Ronnies thunder when she gets married.

----------


## Siobhan

> Glenda is an attention seeker. Not very nice to see though. Hope she doesn't steal Ronnies thunder when she gets married.


it seems to me that she already is... going to get the wedding dresses.. telling Max that Jack wants him as best man...she can't keep her mouth shut and she wants to be involved in everything

----------


## tammyy2j

I LOL at the guy saying Glenda was an escort to Peggy  :Lol: 

Ryan and Janine are getting very repetitive in the same storyline 

BTW is that the ring Janine had belonged to Frank's mother or is that a new ring Ryan got?

----------


## Siobhan

> I LOL at the guy saying Glenda was an escort to Peggy 
> 
> Ryan and Janine are getting very repetitive in the same storyline 
> 
> BTW is that the ring Janine had belonged to Frank's mother or is that a new ring Ryan got?


I have a feeling he was only saying that cause I think he saw/heard about Peggy/Glenda and said this to appease peggy..

Yeah Ryan and Janine should stop their games.. as for the ring I think it is a new on as they wouldn't have given it to Tiffany to play with if it was her grans ring

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I have a feeling he was only saying that cause I think he saw/heard about Peggy/Glenda and said this to appease peggy..
> 
> Yeah Ryan and Janine should stop their games.. as for the ring I think it is a new on as they wouldn't have given it to Tiffany to play with if it was her grans ring


And it is a "real" zirconia in a heart shape how tasteless can it get? hahaha

Glenda is so annoying.I hated her for telling Jack the dress being in empire style.

----------


## Siobhan

> And it is a "real" zirconia in a heart shape how tasteless can it get? hahaha
> 
> .


I don't know, i think if I really loved the person and he propose with a plastic ring I would accept it anyway.. it is what they could afford I suppose

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I don't know, i think if I really loved the person and he propose with a plastic ring I would accept it anyway.. it is what they could afford I suppose


I said that because it was implied that the ring belonged to her gran. If it was a ring from a beercan that would have been ok by me. It is all about the moment and athmosphere when you ask someone. Sorry I gave the wrong impression.

----------


## Siobhan

> I said that because it was implied that the ring belonged to her gran. If it was a ring from a beercan that would have been ok by me. It is all about the moment and athmosphere when you ask someone. Sorry I gave the wrong impression.


not at all.. I read it wrong... but yes, it is the moment and not the ring... I loved the way Tiffany said that " a real Zircon"  :Lol:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> not at all.. I read it wrong... but yes, it is the moment and not the ring... I loved the way Tiffany said that " a real Zircon"


That is what I meant. Hahaha. It cracked me up.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Glenda is so annoying.I hated her for telling Jack the dress being in empire style.


to be fair, i doubt Jack has any idea what empire style means!

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm liking the scenes with Max and Jack more and more they work well as brothers even if they dont look it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dutchgirl

UUhm it just hit me. Darren is staying at Max's. His girlfriend is Jodi. Jodi's mum is Max's bit on the side. And Jodi thinks her mum and dad are so much in love??!!
Can we see potential disaster?

What about her annoying habit to be neat?!

----------

Siobhan (12-08-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

Is it just me or does anyone else think that Bianca is actually seen Ricky and NOT having an affair?

----------


## Perdita

> Is it just me or does anyone else think that Bianca is actually seen Ricky and NOT having an affair?


She is not having an affair, I am sure of that, you are not the only one

----------

Siobhan (13-08-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

How does the Vic make any money when all the staff drink while working and never pay  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Is it just me or does anyone else think that Bianca is actually seen Ricky and NOT having an affair?


Well good on you. Never saw it coming. But very funny for those of us who have actually watched Dallas. Pam was way to classy.never saw her in zebra pants. Hahahaha.

Loved the moment between Carol and Bianca. I'm glad they brought them back. It was totally believable. I even had tears in my eyes. Damn having children messes up your hormones.

----------

Siobhan (16-08-2010)

----------


## Perdita

I have noticed in tv programmes and films that drunk and drugged people very quickly become sober, I feel that Rainie just got her head together too quickly for being stoned out of her mind to help Phil 'walk it off', but as I have never been in that situation, I might be wrong

----------


## Siobhan

OMG.. Glenda last night.. "by that time he had already replaced me with HER".. like he got a new woman or something.. he was abusing her daughter and she was jealous.. .what a horrible horrible person.. Peggy should have slapped her hard!!

----------

Dutchgirl (17-08-2010)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> OMG.. Glenda last night.. "by that time he had already replaced me with HER".. like he got a new woman or something.. he was abusing her daughter and she was jealous.. .what a horrible horrible person.. Peggy should have slapped her hard!!


How horrifying. It was obvious she knew didn't you think?

----------


## Siobhan

I was sure from the start but to actually think that your husband abusing your daughter is replacing you is horrific... I would have chopped his bits off and fed it to him... Yeah leave but take your kids away from that vile man... how could she even think that she was "replaced". I am sure Ronnie didn't feel like that.. I am horrified and disgusted with what she said..

----------


## JustJodi

*I would have slapped Glenda across the face and call her every vile name in the book,, shes probably the most SELFISH  CHARACTER of all the "Mitchells"  even Peggy isn't that BAD,,she stood by her kids at least....*

----------


## JustJodi

*I wonder if Raine will make off with the drugs and leave Phil now she has a nice pile of money that Phil ripped off from the Vic .....So it was Jodie's dad that grabbed Darren and gave him a squeeze on his newly circiumsized thingie   OUCHIE..Will be interesting to see how the new CLUB goes..Ronnie Roxy and Jack ...I think Carol got a phone call from that guy but hes probably MARRIED by the way she was acting, but I also think her EGO was badly bruised when she was on her way to the CLUB opening  :-( Oh well Bianca has her work cut out for her, I wonder if Whit will eventually get back with that nice guy she was seeing some time back ???? He really was nice to her*

----------


## Timalay

> *So it was Jodie's dad that grabbed Darren and gave him a squeeze on his newly circiumsized thingie   OUCHIE*


I think most men where crossing their legs at that point.

----------


## Katy

desperate psycho druggie phil is brilliant! hes playing it brilliant. I think Raine is to, there showing how desperate they are. 

Ronnie really needs a happy storyline, all she does is cry!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Wow what a powerful episode. Brilliant acting by all parties. Kudos :Bow: 

I was afraid that we would hit the mellow stuff. But it keeps building up.

----------

Siobhan (18-08-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

Steve was fantastic playing a druggie last night.. you could really feel the desperation and that girl who plays Rainie.. fantastic... licking the ends of the bag out just to have some sort of hit.. brilliant acting all round.

----------


## JustJodi

> Steve was fantastic playing a druggie last night.. you could really feel the desperation and that girl who plays Rainie.. fantastic... licking the ends of the bag out just to have some sort of hit.. brilliant acting all round.


*I was totally fascinated with the whole episode,, every one did a terrific job..*

----------


## alan45

Natalie Cassidy has hit out at EastEnders' current storyline which has seen Phil Mitchell become addicted to crack cocaine.

The actress quit her role as Sonia Flower in the BBC soap in 2006 and earlier this year bemoaned her character's lesbian storyline.

She branded Phil's (Steve McFadden) plot as "outrageous" in an interview with New magazine. 

"You can't swear or show two people making love before the watershed, yet you can show people smoking class A drugs?" she said. "I was really shocked."

----------


## Siobhan

we didn't see them actually taken the drugs.. just the effects of it... I wasn't shocked.. just like Jodi, I was fasinated by it

----------


## sean slater

Its the same as any storyline in a soap. They are there to push the boundaries. Every soap needs the shock factor! Its what makes it entertaining. I dont know if if Phil's escape into drugs is truthful though. It happened very quickly, and its the kind of thing teenagers would experience, not an alcoholic. But saying that I thought the scenes last night between him and Shirley were very powerful.

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Heather evicted now where is Billy I thought he lived with her or did he move back in with Peggy?

----------


## sean slater

Billy still lives with Heather and Shirley, im not sure exactly where he was last episode, but they did mention him twice. He was probably supposed to be off visiting his children or something. Im not sure whats going to happen. I really miss Billy though it does seem like a while since he's had a storyline.

----------


## parkerman

The scene between Abbie and Darren watching television last night.... :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------

lizann (20-08-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> The scene between Abbie and Darren watching television last night....


The look on Darren's face was priceless!!

----------


## lizann

Aunt Sal was great last night she should take over the Vic and stay around

----------

Siobhan (20-08-2010), tammyy2j (20-08-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

ah the Mitchell family dinners.. classic and Sal was so funny last night...  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Loved it when they all shoved the trifle back into the big bowl   :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

I loved Aunt Sal's rant

"He's probably got himself a six foot boyfriend called Daisy"  :Lol:

----------

Siobhan (20-08-2010)

----------


## megan999

> I loved Aunt Sal's rant
> 
> "He's probably got himself a six foot boyfriend called Daisy"


Who was Aunt Sal referring to? I missed it.
I think it's a shame Vanessa's husband found out about her & Max so quickly, I thought he was going to find out and then do psychological abuse or something using her OCD for tidiness. I never did warm to Jodie. I never found her as endearing as Honey. Speaking of Honey, is she still in hospital? I find Phil's storyline compelling and IMO acts as a deterrant for drug taking. Although on the other hand, I guess some people might want to experiment with it having seen in on the TV. Can't win. But makes for good viewing  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tammyy2j

^ Ben

----------

megan999 (20-08-2010)

----------


## sean slater

Abi seemed really grown up in this episode, but I still would never ever see her and Darren together, he's way too old for her, and he wouldnt look at her twice. Maybe in a few years. Funny scene with Bianca and Ricky, 'be honest are my mum's legs better than mine' ha lol.

----------


## Dazzle

Phil's portrayal of a drug addict is really well-acted and totally unglamorous.  Hopefully, seeing him lying on the floor in his own urine is enough to put some people off trying drugs, .

----------


## tammyy2j

> Abi seemed really grown up in this episode, but I still would never ever see her and Darren together, he's way too old for her, and he wouldnt look at her twice. Maybe in a few years. Funny scene with Bianca and Ricky, 'be honest are my mum's legs better than mine' ha lol.


Abi and Darren would be a better fit than Darren and Heather imo

----------

Kim (24-08-2010)

----------


## Kim

Ian on matesgate :L what a surprise that he didn't actually pay for the wine he used to celebrate Peter and Lucy's results. I think the whole investigation thing is a bit unrealistic though - why would they investigate Peter's results? 1 A* isn't odd, but I can see why they'd suspect Lucy considering she got 6A*'s and the rest were probably below C.

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Heather she is going to get hurt again

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I think the whole investigation thing is a bit unrealistic though - why would they investigate Peter's results? 1 A* isn't odd, but I can see why they'd suspect Lucy considering she got 6A*'s and the rest were probably below C.


I think it must just be because they live in the same house, it would seem odd that one child would cheat and the other would know nothing about it (the exam board forgetting they have entered the parallel universe that is Albert Square).

----------


## Siobhan

That would make sense.. I think they suspect Lucy of cheating and are investigating both maybe in they hope that Peter would say something.. as you said it would be odd for one child to cheat and the other not to know about it 

Oh I wanted to punch Sam last night.. she really thinks Ricky is interested in her and she has a face like a well slapped ****..

----------


## Dazzle

> Poor Heather she is going to get hurt again


Yeah, I wish she'd stayed strong and not given in to Minty's drunken overtures  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yeah, I wish she'd stayed strong and not given in to Minty's drunken overtures


Sam thinks she deserves and is bettter than Minty, Minty thinks he deserves and is better than Heather and Heather is better than both and deserves more

I hope Shirley clocks him

----------

Dazzle (25-08-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

I loved Max thinking he was getting nookie but Vanessa wanted to clean  :Lol: 

Has Vanessa got OCD?

----------


## Dazzle

I'm not sure if she's got full-blown OCD, but Max did comment that she's virtually got OCD.  It makes a change to have a character who's ultra fussy about housework.

----------


## lizann

Minty is a tool

----------


## Dazzle

Roxy and Christian drunk in front of Syed was hilarious.  I'm glad Minty finally appreciates Heather, but I can't see it lasting.  Poor Heather.  I can't wait to see what Jane does now she knows about the abortion.

----------

Siobhan (27-08-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Was Christian wearing Roxy's skirt?

They were funny

----------


## Dazzle

> Was Christian wearing Roxy's skirt?


Yeah, he was.  Good job Roxy had a long top on  :EEK!:

----------

tammyy2j (27-08-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> Yeah, he was.  Good job Roxy had a long top on


It wasn't that long.  :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Can someone please smother Becca in her sleep. She is such a cow.

Go Jane, go Jane. Take Ian for all he is worth.

----------

JustJodi (31-08-2010), Siobhan (29-08-2010)

----------


## JustJodi

*How could Max not hear what Becca was saying to Stacey..yes I agree will some one please come and get Becca and haul her off and have her sectioned forever, or let Lucas out for a day and let him take care of her and pitch her in a far away canal.. Stacey looked great...I am happy that heather and minty have got something going  but its a shame EE does not allow any of their couples to have a FOREVER AFTER relationship..The Massoods have become rather boring again, I love Tamar and Syeds relationship,, Syed is obviously happy with Christian, even tho Christian was soooooo naughty with Roxy the other nite, but lordy Roxy and Chrsitan know how to TIE ONE ON,, LOL*

----------


## JustJodi

Becca is PURE evil !!!!! Jean will have to stand up to her, if she is going to save Stacey..Jane is going about this all the wrong way !!!!She should have just left Ian and filed for divorce and demanded a portion of his money for alimony..He is not going to stop doing what he is doing.LYING and hiding things from her .
Why did they even have to bring Sam back ???( I see she is no longer a BLONDE) Is this part of the story line for her moms exit ??? :Ponder:

----------

Siobhan (31-08-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

Oh.. becca made my blood boil last night.. I was hoping Stacey was outside the door listening when she called Bradley a killer and she called the police... poor jean.. she know what Becca is like and can't do anything about it..

----------


## tammyy2j

Jean should tell Stacey and Max that Becca is one bitch I wanted to smack my tv screen  :Angry:

----------

Siobhan (31-08-2010)

----------


## Timalay

Finally Ian's seen sense.  The most simple solution to Janes needs.  Adopt Bobby.

----------


## Perdita

but they discussed this before, did they not???

----------


## Siobhan

> but they discussed this before, did they not???


Don't think I heard them mention this before

OMG Becca.. I was ready to put my foot through the TV.. she is one very very evil cow... Poor Jean.. she really doesn't know what to do.. my heart went out to her..

----------


## Dutchgirl

Bobby sees Jane as him mum already so it would be the best option. But can she forgive Ian?

Jean needs to record Becca with her mobile.

----------


## megan999

I can't wait until Stacey finds out what Becca is REALLY like!! I'm afraid I've forgotten why the police were after Bradley in the first place. Did Jack tell the police about his injured hand, or was it when they were taking DNA samples, or something else? It seems like a long long time ago.....

----------


## Siobhan

> I can't wait until Stacey finds out what Becca is REALLY like!! I'm afraid I've forgotten why the police were after Bradley in the first place. Did Jack tell the police about his injured hand, or was it when they were taking DNA samples, or something else? It seems like a long long time ago.....


They were just looking for routine DNA samples but Becca called the police and told them about Stacey's baby.. so he became prime suspect when they were just looking for routine DNA (which would have been Bradley's anyway as he had cut his hand on Archie)

----------

megan999 (02-09-2010)

----------


## sean slater

Drama tonight in Eastenders! Do we know who the father is? does she get the baby adopted? know we cant say on here, but maybe you could link me to a page where you can sa. y it. 

Nice mother and daughter moment with Carol and Bianca. Also glad Jack admitted to Ronnie he could be the father. God he makes his way through the Mitchells.

----------


## tammyy2j

I love Ricky and Bianca both were funny last night

----------


## Siobhan

> Drama tonight in Eastenders! Do we know who the father is? does she get the baby adopted? know we cant say on here, but maybe you could link me to a page where you can sa. y it. 
> 
> Nice mother and daughter moment with Carol and Bianca. Also glad Jack admitted to Ronnie he could be the father. God he makes his way through the Mitchells.


  Spoiler:     Peggy convinces her not to go ahead with it saying that Ricky can't stay with Bianca forever and that if Ricky is the father Sam has a better chance of getting him back however spoiler for week 37 says Sam is found out with her deceit when the result for the baby's father comes back so I am thinking not Ricky or Jack.. might be Minty

----------


## Dazzle

Yay  :Cheer:   Stacey's found out what a b*tch Becca is  :Cheer:    I hope she's gone for good, but fear she isn't.

It was touching that Stacey knew Jean wouldn't lie.

----------


## megan999

I hope Becca has gone but maybe she ends up stalking Stacey. How could she just switch between being totally obssessed with Stacey, and then say, You win, you deserve each other?

The programme schedule for EE has changed for this week, according to the Daily Mirror TV magazine.

Monday: 8 - 8.30pm as usual
Tuesday: 7.25 - 8pm
Thursday: 7.30 - 8pm as usual
Friday: 8 - 8.40pm following this there is a Peggy Mitchell profile until 9pm

----------

Dazzle (05-09-2010)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Very dramatic episode last night, but very well done.  So sad seeing Stacey after evil Becca threw the urn containing Bradley's ashes.  :Sad:   Phil looked really awful too, hardly recognisable.

----------


## tammyy2j

Stacey smacking Becca was the highlight of the episode I hope that biatch is gone for good now

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Stacey smacking Becca was the highlight of the episode I hope that biatch is gone for good now


  Spoiler:    She hasn't    :Mad:

----------


## tammyy2j

^ What  :Sad:

----------


## Katy

i dont think Phil is going to stay in there for very long! think they would need something a bit more secure! how funny were they with the baseball bats! talk about dysfunctional. Brilliant catfight in the club as well. I love bianca!

----------


## sean slater

Thought Stacey was harsh to Dot tonight telling her Bradley wasn't Lily's father, plus the way she was looking at Ryan. Stacey's bitchy side was defo coming out there. Good episode. What the hell are you doing Janine?! I hope she changes her mind at the last minute. And yes the baseball bats were great with the Mitchells! lol especially Sam actually, suprising, she really got into the role there.  :Smile:

----------


## sean slater

Oh apparently its cos Stacey hasnt been taking her pills which is why she is acting a bit weird lol.

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Stacey off her meds?

Did I see Ryan bare bum last night on tv I wish I had recorded EE last night  :Lol: 

Janine to Heather: Princess Fiona so desperate she jumped on a 12 year old  :Rotfl:  cruel but true

----------


## Siobhan

> Is Stacey off her meds?


Yes.. remember last week Becca crushed them with Bradley's urn...

Had to laugh at Denise's sister calling Janine Janice all night  :Lol:  and Ryan stripping off was very funny

Steve mcFadden plays a excellent drunk/druggie, very believable!!

----------

tammyy2j (07-09-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Steve mcFadden plays a excellent drunk/druggie, very believable!!


+ 1

----------


## Dazzle

> Steve mcFadden plays a excellent drunk/druggie, very believable!!


I agree too.  I'm especially impressed that his acting is very different when high on crack than when he was drunk.  It seems very believable.

I was hoping we'd get a glimpse of Ryan's bum  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

I think what I like about it all was even though you can't smell the place, EE gave you the feeling it really stank.. I even covered my nose at one stage  :Lol:  ridiculous I know but I could smell Phil based on how he portrayed the character.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Thought Stacey was harsh to Dot tonight telling her Bradley wasn't Lily's father, plus the way she was looking at Ryan. Stacey's bitchy side was defo coming out there. Good episode. What the hell are you doing Janine?! I hope she changes her mind at the last minute. And yes the baseball bats were great with the Mitchells! lol especially Sam actually, suprising, she really got into the role there.


Yes Sam hitting Phil with the baseball bat was funny  :Lol: 

BTW how many rooms has the Queen Vic? I mean so far Billy, Jay, Pat, Peggy, Sam and her baby, Roxy and Amy all live there

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes Sam hitting Phil with the baseball bat was funny 
> 
> BTW how many rooms has the Queen Vic? I mean so far Billy, Jay, Pat, Peggy, Sam and her baby, Roxy and Amy all live there


The vic has as many rooms as it needs... I think 3 or 4.. Billy and jay one room, Roxy and amy, Peggy is sharing with Sam i think.. Phil was put  in the sitting room as far as I though.. what made me laugh it that they nailed the door shut to the frame but the door opens in ways so the board makes no difference  :Lol:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> The vic has as many rooms as it needs... I think 3 or 4.. Billy and jay one room, Roxy and amy, Peggy is sharing with Sam i think.. Phil was put  in the sitting room as far as I though.. what made me laugh it that they nailed the door shut to the frame but the door opens in ways so the board makes no difference


I know how stupid was that. And the nails are far to small. Hahaha. They could have done better there.

I felt sorry for Janine. Yes really.Why does she have to spoil it. I think she just gives everybody what they expect from her. I think she'll jum,p out of the car when it is around the corner.

----------


## Siobhan

I hope she does.. I hope she doesn't do a normal Janine and ruin it.. herself and Ryan are good together.. I hope she doesn't spoil it

----------


## lizann

Where does Pat get her money from does she work at all?

Anyways I hope Janine realises that Ryan is the one for her and dont sleep with that old guy

----------


## Siobhan

> Where does Pat get her money from does she work at all?
> 
> Anyways I hope Janine realises that Ryan is the one for her and dont sleep with that old guy


doesn't Pat own the bookies and the garage??

----------

lizann (07-09-2010)

----------


## lizann

> doesn't Pat own the bookies and the garage??


Oh right I forgot that

----------


## JustJodi

> yes sam hitting phil with the baseball bat was funny 
> 
> Btw how many rooms has the queen vic? I mean so far billy, jay, pat, peggy, sam and her baby, roxy and amy all live there


*sort of strange that pat has been shoved out of her own home,, how is bianca related to pat any ways ?????*

----------


## Perdita

Ricky Butcher is Frank Butcher's son and Pat was married to him, because of that she is also stepmum to Janine  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> Ricky Butcher is Frank Butcher's son and Pat was married to him, because of that she is also stepmum to Janine



*but still that does not mean she has to give up her home ...*

----------


## Siobhan

> *sort of strange that pat has been shoved out of her own home,, how is bianca related to pat any ways ?????*


Bianca is Pat's grand daughter... her son David is Bianca's dad.. so she is blood related to Bianca, only marriage related to Ricky and Janine

----------


## parkerman

> *but still that does not mean she has to give up her home ...*


She went voluntarily as I recall to move in with her new best mate, Peggy.

----------


## Siobhan

Really enjoyed last night.. it was on for 5 mins longer but it only felt like it was on for 10 mins not 35.. wedding was good and I am glad Janine and Ryan got married in the end... Stacey confessing to Peggy was classic!! the look on her face.. Steve mcFadden excellent again as druggie Phil.. played really well and very very believable.. Poor Billy, he just wants to belong and Phil played on that.. can't wait for Thursday

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Poor old Billy being so easily manipulated by being told that someone cares for him.  :Sad:  

I think he's going to regret letting Phil out.  :Wal2l:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Poor old Billy being so easily manipulated by being told that someone cares for him.  
> 
> I think he's going to regret letting Phil out.


Ooh that was so devious.

I loved the moment between Ryan and janine. Both showing their true colours.

----------


## Dazzle

> I loved the moment between Ryan and janine. Both showing their true colours.


Yeah, it was a turn up for the books seeing Janine vulnerable.  It makes me think their marriage will last if they can be honest with each other.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

really enjoyed it tonight, i think it was the best episode since the live episode IMO.

but now that everyone has survived the fire i wonder where that will leave stacey now that she has confessed all to peggy, could she be heading to prison soon?

----------


## sean slater

Great episode! slightly unbelievable considering how everybody was near the door when the fire started in the back hall, that there was so much hassle about getting out lol. However suppose you have to take it like it is. So glad Stacey told Ryan about the baby. Im happy about that  :Smile:  Thought it would be a lot longer. Dramatics for the Slater family tonight.

----------


## Siobhan

I was glued to EE last night... it was very very well done but I am a bit surprised nobody died in the fire. Considering the amount of people that are due to be axed and the fact that Stacey confessed to Peggy about Archie kinda leave people still left to go and Stacey secret out....

----------


## *-Rooney-*

according to wikipedia tonight is peggys last performance, so she must leave tonight.

----------


## sean slater

Maybe she feels she has nothing left in the Square without the Vic. I dont know how a pub can hold so much emotion for people lol

----------


## Siobhan

> Maybe she feels she has nothing left in the Square without the Vic. I dont know how a pub can hold so much emotion for people lol


but it is more than a pub, it is also her home and she has so many memories in there.. some good, some bad but it was where her heart was

I was devastated when my grandmother's house was sold to strangers..

----------


## lizann

There should have at least been one death imo I found the episode a let down bar Stacey finally telling Ryan the truth  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Siobhan

> There should have at least been one death imo I found the episode a let down bar Stacey finally telling Ryan the truth


I agree with you that there should have been one but I wasn't let down... Peggy, phil and Bill trapped inside.. Stacey and Lily upstairs... when the pub blew as Peggy, phil and billy was coming out and Stacey and Ryan getting knocked of the ladder had be on the edge of my seat... my niece came around to chat but we sat for 30 mins not speaking cause we were wondering if anyone would live or die..

----------


## lizann

I wonder what Peggy will do about Stacey now

----------


## parkerman

> but it is more than a pub, it is also her home and she has so many memories in there.. some good, some bad but it was where her heart was
> 
> I was devastated when my grandmother's house was sold to strangers..


Though, in fact, she hasn't been there very long. It's not like it was her lifelong home or anything. She only took over as landlady in the late 1990s and even then she hasn't been there all the time.

----------


## lizann

I was never the biggest Phil Mitchell fan but Steve McFadden has been acting his socks off lately 

Tbh I found Peggy's screeching and facial expressions very ott last night I know her pub and home was on fire she just really annoyed me

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (13-09-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> There should have at least been one death


I'm just glad Winston is safe... :Cheer:

----------

lizann (10-09-2010), Siobhan (10-09-2010)

----------


## lizann

> I wonder what Peggy will do about Stacey now


To answer my own question it looks like   Spoiler:    Peggy blackmails Stacey to take the blame for the fire to keep Phil outta jail

----------


## Chris_2k11

Just caught up with last nights episode, that was some of the worst acting I have ever seen from Peggy. Completely atrocious throughout.

----------

Siobhan (10-09-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Thought the whole episode was a shambles imo, have seen a lot better than that, even Steve McFadden was not as convincing as a drunk/druggy this time round, although I thought his portrayal previously has been excellent.

----------


## David261uk

I thought the fire episode was rather disappointing and a bit of an anticlimax. There were lots of elements that were either rather silly or not well done. The fire spread much to quickly in the bar and the flame graphics were often not very good. The confusion and the long time taken to get out of the bar was not very believable. The Stacy scenes were good, but brief because so much else was happening. I really think that they should have let Peggy die in the Vic as a memorable ending. Now it just looks as if it's just going to be in the back of a taxi or an airport goodbye. That hardly justifies a special version of Peggy's theme. What's to say she won't be back for a visit next year?

----------


## Perdita

I believe she announced already that she wants to come back in about 2 years, hence they could not kill her off

----------


## parkerman

I kept wondering how long it would take for the fire engine to arrive. The siren sounded at exactly the same pitch for several minutes. It never seemed to get any nearer until it actually arrived.

----------


## tammyy2j

I was on the edge of my seat watching it but felt let down by the lack of no serious injuries or even a death or two

----------

Siobhan (10-09-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> Just caught up with last nights episode, that was some of the worst acting I have ever seen from Peggy. Completely atrocious throughout.


I will admit.. I was not impressed with her acting at all but overall I loved the episode... Zainab getting Syed out, we have to remember that Zainab was in a fire herself and came out badly injured so she was petrified.. Gillian (Jean) was fantastic last night.. I thought Roxy was a bit over the top, Sam looked like she didn't care either way.. Janine begging Ryan was very believable...

----------


## tammyy2j

> I will admit.. I was not impressed with her acting at all but overall I loved the episode... Zainab getting Syed out, we have to remember that Zainab was in a fire herself and came out badly injured so she was petrified.. Gillian (Jean) was fantastic last night.. I thought Roxy was a bit over the top, Sam looked like she didn't care either way.. Janine begging Ryan was very believable...


Did Zainab or Mas go back for Syed I could really tell it was so dark I was even brighting the tv setting  :Embarrassment: 

Yes Sam seemed like she didnt care

----------


## tammyy2j

Why the hell is Glenda back for?

----------


## Siobhan

> Why the hell is Glenda back for?


Yeah.. she came out of no where or is she still living in the flat above Ronnie? We never did see her leave, just Roxy leaving the flat and going back to the Vic... I thought Peggy would have pushed her in to the pub

----------


## Dazzle

I thoroughly enjoyed last night's episode and can't wait for tonight's.  Some of the acting was dodgy, but it didn't take away from my enjoyment.  I was on the edge of my seat throughout, especially when Lily and Stacey were trapped.  My favourite moments were Stacey telling Ryan that he's Lily's father, and both Zainab and Masood desperate to find Syed (showing that they still love him, awww...).

----------

Siobhan (10-09-2010)

----------


## megan999

I agree, WTF is Glenda back for?? On the front of the Daily Mirror TV guide is says "will Phil, Peggy or Stacey perish in the Vic inferno?" So I was expecting at least one death! We know that Peggy and Stacey are leaving, and watching the episode I thought that the producers wouldn't have left Lily motherless, I hadn't heard of Phil leaving EE, so my money was on Peggy. So I was disappointed she survived. IMO that would have been a great way to leave the show :Big Grin:  And yes, I was also put off by her screeching and wailing! But overall I did enjoy the episode.

----------


## Perdita

Another disappointing episode imo, would have been far better for Peggy to die in the fire and come back as a ghost when it was required to sober up Phil or Kat and Alfie...

----------


## Dazzle

A low-key but affecting episode tonight.  I had thought that Peggy leaving after the fire was going to be an anti-climax, but I found it very well done.  I must admit to being teary at the end.

She seemed utterly defeated and lost, especially when Phil rejected her. 

No matter some people's low opinion of the "Poison Dwarf" -  it's very obvious from Peggy's last episode, and the documentary afterwards, that the cast and crew think the world of her and were very sad to see her go - as am I.

The wild west trailer for Kat and Alfie straight  afterwards was funny.  It seemed to be saying "the Queen is dead, long live the Queen (and King)"!

----------

Dutchgirl (10-09-2010), Perdita (10-09-2010), tammyy2j (12-09-2010)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> A low-key but affecting episode tonight.  I had thought that Peggy leaving after the fire was going to be an anti-climax, but I found it very well done.  I must admit to being teary at the end.
> 
> She seemed utterly defeated and lost, especially when Phil rejected her. 
> 
> No matter some people's low opinion of the "Poison Dwarf" -  it's very obvious from Peggy's last episode, and the documentary afterwards, that the cast and crew think the world of her and were very sad to see her go - as am I.
> 
> The wild west trailer for Kat and Alfie straight  afterwards was funny.  It seemed to be saying "the Queen is dead, long live the Queen (and King)"!


Thanks for that. I felt the same at the end. This epi was so much better than the actual fire epi. I think Pat knew what was coming, hence her getting a bottle of gin for old times sake. You could see she had difficulties staying dry eyed. Kudos loved this one.


Ooh cannot wait for Kat to come back. I loved her character.

----------

Dazzle (11-09-2010)

----------


## megan999

> This epi was so much better than the actual fire epi.


I agree. 
So Peggy has gone. I will miss her. I was also teary when she left. It is the end of an era. But Kat and Alfie returning is going to be great!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

> A low-key but affecting episode tonight.  I had thought that Peggy leaving after the fire was going to be an anti-climax, but I found it very well done.  I must admit to being teary at the end.
> 
> She seemed utterly defeated and lost, especially when Phil rejected her. 
> 
> No matter some people's low opinion of the "Poison Dwarf" -  it's very obvious from Peggy's last episode, and the documentary afterwards, that the cast and crew think the world of her and were very sad to see her go - as am I.
> 
> The wild west trailer for Kat and Alfie straight  afterwards was funny.  It seemed to be saying "the Queen is dead, long live the Queen (and King)"!


Yes I found it sad also

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Alan was your bottom lip wobbling on Friday night ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

> Alan was your bottom wobbling on Friday night ?


Pardon?  :Ninja:

----------


## Siobhan

I was expecting more to be honest.. but the scenes with Peggy and Phil, especially at the end, were fantastic... I wanted to know more about Stacey.. is Peggy really going to make her take the fall for the fire? Sam, I thought, was extremely selfish and Ronnie is pregnant!!.. Roxy made me cry!! she really is going to miss her

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Pardon?


sorry I typed too fast I meant to say bottom lip.

----------


## parkerman

> I wanted to know more about Stacey.. is Peggy really going to make her take the fall for the fire?


I thought the whole point of that scene was that Stacey made Peggy see how important their children are to them and that therefore she wasn't going to pursue Stacey any further.

----------

Siobhan (13-09-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> I thought the whole point of that scene was that Stacey made Peggy see how important their children are to them and that therefore she wasn't going to pursue Stacey any further.


I didn't get that... I just got Peggy blackmailing her.. Thanks for clearing this up

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought the whole point of that scene was that Stacey made Peggy see how important their children are to them and that therefore she wasn't going to pursue Stacey any further.


Yes, that was my take on it too.

----------


## tammyy2j

So Ronnie is 5 months preggers and not showing at all surely she'd have some kind of a bump and is it Jack's baby?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Wait until the end of this week she'll have a fat suit on and be the size of Heather.

----------


## Dazzle

> So Ronnie is 5 months preggers and not showing at all surely she'd have some kind of a bump and is it Jack's baby?


Is it really 5 months since she and Jack got together again?  It only seems like a couple of months.

I just started showing at 5 months and had the tiniest little bump.

----------


## tammyy2j

Ricky held baby Richard with dirty work gloves  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Siobhan

OMG.. can't believe Ronnie told Sam to lie!!  :EEK!:   I was looking at the table with the piece of paper on it willing Bianca to call the hospital again.. I thought it was going to come out that it was neither Jack or Ricky.. shocked it was Jacks but even more shocked that Sam was told to lie  :EEK!:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> OMG.. can't believe Ronnie told Sam to lie!!   I was looking at the table with the piece of paper on it willing Bianca to call the hospital again.. I thought it was going to come out that it was neither Jack or Ricky.. shocked it was Jacks but even more shocked that Sam was told to lie


I thought at the time why don't they tell her to put the call on speaker phone. I thought it was odd to trust her telling the truth.

Ronnie messed up big time.

----------

Siobhan (15-09-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

That is what I was thinking too.. put it on speaker phone... and Sam's smug face when she said "it's Ricky's".. Bianca over reacted but then again this was Ricky's childhood sweetheart and now the mother of his child.. I am glad she doubted her, I am glad Ricky saw Sam for what she is.. she is a horrible nasty piece of work, only cares for herself and will end up alone for wrecking peoples lives..

----------


## tammyy2j

> OMG.. can't believe Ronnie told Sam to lie!!   I was looking at the table with the piece of paper on it willing Bianca to call the hospital again.. I thought it was going to come out that it was neither Jack or Ricky.. shocked it was Jacks but even more shocked that Sam was told to lie


I cant believe Ronnie knew and also told Sam to lie so now Jack has got the three Mitchell girls preggers 

BTW Bianca's bump is showing 

Great acting from Charlie Slater last night

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I cant believe Ronnie knew and also told Sam to lie so now Jack has got the three Mitchell girls preggers 
> 
> BTW Bianca's bump is showing 
> 
> Great acting from Charlie Slater last night


So is the character pregnant or the actress

----------


## tammyy2j

> So is the character pregnant or the actress


The actress they need to give her a bigger bag

----------


## megan999

I know that in EE Sam Mitchell is a horrible character, but I do find her entertaining to watch. I think that Daniella Westbrook plays spoilt, petulant, b*tchy, selfish, liar very well  :Big Grin:  I remember when Kim Metcalf played the part, but IMO Daniella owns it.  :Thumbsup:  Ronnie is in trouble now..... How did she know that it was Jack who was the real father? Did Sam tell her before telling the others? What the hell was Charlie Slater doing to poor Stacey? There must be something we don't know about him. I think EE is good at the moment.

----------

Siobhan (15-09-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder is Ronnie really preggers or lying

----------


## parkerman

> I How did she know that it was Jack who was the real father?


She didn't need to know. All she had to do was tell Sam to say it was Ricky's, whether it was or wasn't.

----------

megan999 (16-09-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> I wonder is Ronnie really preggers or lying


It would be abit difficult to get away with saying your FIVE MONTHS preggers as a lie. The truth would soon come out (so to speak!)

----------


## Dazzle

I think Ronnie was too pleased about being pregnant for it to be a lie.

I was really shocked that Ronnie told Sam to lie about the paternity test too - that was more shocking than the fact that Jack was the father.

----------


## lizann

I wonder did Ronnie know Jack was the real father and me too I am shocked she told Sam to lie especially after what happened with her and her kid Danielle

----------


## Siobhan

> I wonder did Ronnie know Jack was the real father and me too I am shocked she told Sam to lie especially after what happened with her and her kid Danielle


maybe she didn't know.. maybe Ronnie just said that if it comes out as been Jack's lie.. or just say it is Ricky's anyway...

----------


## lizann

Minty still wants Sam it is quite obvious poor Heather 

Shirley's plan worked maybe now she can work along side Phil in the Arches  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

I'm sorry about this but I am going to be a Mr Grumpy this morning!

I am sick and tired of the worn out old cliche of a delivery van blocking the street whenever someone is driving somewhere in an emergency. It happens in Eastenders and in Coronation Street time after time and it's just really boring and shows zero imagination on the part of the scriptwriters. How many of you, who are drivers, have EVER encountered this situation, let alone EVERY time there is an emergency!?  :Angry: 

Sorry, about that. Rant over. I'll calm down now...

----------


## Siobhan

Parkerman.. in EE defense... it is a market place so I would expect to see van there a lot loading and unloading but yes you are right. it always seems to be only when it is an emergency...

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I'm sorry about this but I am going to be a Mr Grumpy this morning!
> 
> I am sick and tired of the worn out old cliche of a delivery van blocking the street whenever someone is driving somewhere in an emergency. It happens in Eastenders and in Coronation Street time after time and it's just really boring and shows zero imagination on the part of the scriptwriters. How many of you, who are drivers, have EVER encountered this situation, let alone EVERY time there is an emergency!? 
> 
> Sorry, about that. Rant over. I'll calm down now...


You are right it is a obvious. But Charlie needs something bad happening. How else would they make it happen he is such a dull character.


Can anyone tell me how to put spoiler tags in?

----------


## Perdita

spoiler tags:   [spoiler]  type text  [ /spoiler]  second brackets without the gap

----------

Dutchgirl (18-09-2010)

----------


## Dutchgirl

Spoiler:     as Charlie is leaving they need some story line for him to leave   

Hope this works

----------


## parkerman

> Spoiler:     as Charlie is leaving they need some story line for him to leave   
> 
> Hope this works


  Spoiler:     Yes, but did it have to be with this well worn tired old cliche? Was it really impossible for the scriptwriters to come up with something different?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Spoiler:     Yes, but did it have to be with this well worn tired old cliche? Was it really impossible for the scriptwriters to come up with something different?


They could have been more creative I agree.

----------


## alan45

Creativity and EE scripts dont go together

----------


## Joanne

Where did Phil and Shirley get the money from to buy the Arches?

----------


## parkerman

> Where did Phil and Shirley get the money from to buy the Arches?


Roxy.

----------


## Dazzle

> Roxy.


Thanks, I was wondering that too.  Roxy paid out a lot of money in the last episode, what with Â£30,000 for Sam to disappear too.

It might be the end of Jack and Ronnie if he ever finds out how conniving she's been in trying to get rid of Sam and the baby.

I'm not looking forward to seeing lots of screeching Kat Slater.  I much preferred Jessie Wallace as Pat Phoenix in the recent Corrie drama.

----------


## tammyy2j

So Phil owes the Vic now also

----------


## Siobhan

> So Phil owes the Vic now also


Apparently so.. Peggy signed it over to him.. so Phil becomes a crack head, sets fire to the vic and is now the model recovered druggie with pub and garage... yeah.. that is not likely to happen anywhere but in lala soapland... did they interview recovering junkies??? how many of them (within a week of coming of drugs) got a pub and garage??? or anything for that matter???

----------


## Dazzle

And she could at least have given Sam half too, what with her being a jobless single mother who needed it more than Phil.

----------


## Siobhan

> And she could at least have given Sam half too, what with her being a jobless single mother who needed it more than Phil.


Yeah.. Clever peggy.. give a pub to a recovering alcholic.. well done her!!

----------


## Perdita

Fairer still would have been for Peggy to give Grant, Phil and Sam a third share each  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

I wish Peggy had given the pub to Pat

----------

lizann (22-09-2010), LostVoodoo (20-09-2010), Siobhan (20-09-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Max suspicious of Ronnie - Jack will no doubt find out Ronnie paid Sam to leave with the baby 

Phil could do with a wash and a shave

----------


## megan999

I am finding Jodie Very Annoying. All her blubbing last night really got on my nerves. This crazy plot around Kat is annoying me as well. Ronnie does mind games very well  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

I didn't quite get what that little interlude of Jodie blubbing on her mother's shoulder was all about, to be honest.

I'm enjoying Ronnie's mind games - I didn't think she had it in her to be so sly.

The plot with Kat is just ridiculous.

----------

megan999 (22-09-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> I didn't quite get what that little interlude of Jodie blubbing on her mother's shoulder was all about, to be honest.


She wants her back home with her dad.

----------

Dazzle (21-09-2010)

----------


## sean slater

Ah Kat and Alfie, be sweet with a little baby  :Smile:  a Slater/Moon ha.

----------


## sean slater

Also is it me, or has Shane Richie got a lot hotter?! mmm.

----------


## Perdita

I think you are right  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

I wonder is Jack the father of Kat's baby also  :Lol: 

I hope Kat's baby is Alfie it was great seeing them back wonderful chemistry still between them 

Jean was very funny 

So Minty left his own flat with one small bag and headed for Garry and Sam left for to live with Grant at least she is gone  :Cheer: 

Phil made quite a quick recovery from drugs

----------


## sean slater

I love Kat and Alfie back, but why is it that your husband can never be the father of your child in Eastenders?! I suppose they are trying to do it in a realistic way with them explaining Alfie's fertility problems and his dodgy dealing ways, but I still dont like the fact that Kat cheated on him. Or did she sleep with someone while they were separated? didnt really get that. I wanted them to have a baby together  :Sad:  I think we know who the father is! Cant believe it though thats gonna be dramatic! 

I like the way Phil is trying to sort his life out! He couldnt go on the way he was, it was getting boring.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Also is it me, or has Shane Richie got a lot hotter?! mmm.


No darling it's just you.  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

> did she sleep with someone while they were separated? didnt really get that.


Hmm, now let me see, Alfie's been in prison for 6 months; Kat is 5 months pregnant.....Hmm...  :Ponder:

----------


## Siobhan

> Hmm, now let me see, Alfie's been in prison for 6 months; Kat is 5 months pregnant.....Hmm...


Turkey baster.. I know my soaps

----------


## Dazzle

I was dubious about Kat and Alfie's return but I thoroughly enjoyed last night's episode, especially when Alfie was so kind and charming to poor Heather.  She desperately needed a bit of cheering up.  Loved his run-in with Shirley too, particularly the Sharon Stone reference  :Big Grin: .  It looks like Roxy and Kat are going to hate each other - surprise, surprise!

----------

Siobhan (24-09-2010), tammyy2j (24-09-2010)

----------


## sean slater

Kat said she was 6 months pregnant tonight and would she have just slept with someone as soon as Alfie went into prison? We've missed loads of their life, so its difficult to know what exactly has been happening.

----------


## GwennieS

I have to admit I'm enjoying Kat & Alfie again, when I heard they would return, I went oh no !!! not her screeching again, but their chemistry really is amazing.  Didn't Alfie get a great bargain tonight ( Friday ) the Vic for 20 grand !!!!  I should go to Walford to buy a house !!

----------


## Dazzle

> Didn't Alfie get a great bargain tonight ( Friday ) the Vic for 20 grand !!!!  I should go to Walford to buy a house !!


I can't believe that Phil would sell the Vic for that little -  the land alone must be worth many times that being a prime site in East London.  I wonder how Kat and Alfie will afford the building work - a bank loan, I suppose.

----------


## parkerman

Maybe the Â£20,000 was a deposit...

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe the Â£20,000 was a deposit...


You're probably right, Parkerman  :Thumbsup: .  It was just the way Alfie said "I've bought us the Vic" sounded as if the deal was completed - but it's not possible Phil would only take Â£20,000 for the Vic.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> You're probably right, Parkerman .  It was just the way Alfie said "I've bought us the Vic" sounded as if the deal was completed - but it's not possible Phil would only take Â£20,000 for the Vic.


Maybe he bought a share and the right to run it. Maybe the interior will be funded by the insurance. They have to spend insurance money on the pub anyway.

And as always we make the story work.

I love Alfie and Kat. I was sorry to see them going.


Would be nice to see some kat fights between Roxy and Kat. Maybe a bit in Dynasty style( for the oldies amongst us who'll remember, classic tv). OOOh cannot wait.

----------

Dazzle (26-09-2010)

----------


## parkerman

Actually I think Alfie's probably only leased the pub from Phil. Phil wouldn't sell the pub.

----------


## alan45

> Actually I think Alfie's probably only leased the pub from Phil. Phil wouldn't sell the pub.




Alfie Moon (Shane Richie) wants to set up a drinking den in the barrel store of the Queen Vic, and persuades Kat Moon (Jessie Wallace) the boozer is where they belong...




Kat is far from happy when she finds out from Phil Mitchell (Steve McFadden) they are merely leasing the Vic rather than buying it, and she demands answers from Alfie.

----------

Dazzle (28-09-2010), Dutchgirl (26-09-2010), parkerman (27-09-2010), tammyy2j (27-09-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> [Kat is far from happy when she finds out from Phil Mitchell (Steve McFadden) they are merely leasing the Vic rather than buying it, and she demands answers from Alfie.


There you go then..... :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

So who is paying for the repairs to the Vic or is it covered by Insurance?

----------


## sean slater

Well they were only leasing it before, so there's no difference really is there?!  We havent heard about insurance yet, but seeing as it was arson, i would think it would come under the 'suspicous' category. 

Great seeing Tanya back tonight, though was a bit off putting with the new Lauren. Still the American boyfriend is a hottie! lol. 

Finally everything out in the open about Ryan. I like that Max is being nice to Stacey.

----------


## tammyy2j

Oh god that new Lauren aka Daisy Lowe lookalike is dreadful plus she looks way too old 

I'm looking forward to bitch fights between Vanessa and Tanya - new model and old model  :Lol: 

I wonder did Bradley know who Lily's real daddy was before he died

----------


## Siobhan

> Oh god that new Lauren aka Daisy Lowe lookalike is dreadful plus she looks way too old 
> 
> I'm looking forward to bitch fights between Vanessa and Tanya - new model and old model 
> 
> I wonder did Bradley know who Lily's real daddy was before he died


yeah he did.. didn't stacey say she told him everything on the night he died.. who the dad was, that she killed archie.. so he knew

----------

tammyy2j (28-09-2010)

----------


## sean slater

Yeh I think your right cos Bradley mentioned when they were up in the room, asked if she knew who the father was and she said yes, then there was a load of stuff that we supposedly didnt hear. So yeh think she told him. I miss Bradley too much lol

----------


## parkerman

What's the chances (in real life!) of a character like Alfie Moon being able to get a liquor licence?

----------


## Siobhan

> What's the chances (in real life!) of a character like Alfie Moon being able to get a liquor licence?


about the same chances of a recovering alcholic/drug user getting a pub and a garage 3 days after getting "clean"

----------

parkerman (28-09-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

I sometimes find it hard to believe Max still stands by Stacey after all its her fault his son Bradley is dead and Lily wasnt even Bradley's child 

I assume Leon's other woman is Glenda

----------


## Siobhan

> I sometimes find it hard to believe Max still stands by Stacey after all its her fault his son Bradley is dead and Lily wasnt even Bradley's child 
> 
> I assume Leon's other woman is Glenda


Yeah.. definitely Glenda

that 2 parter with Stacey and Max explained all that to us.. why he is standing by her etc

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yeah.. definitely Glenda
> 
> that 2 parter with Stacey and Max explained all that to us.. why he is standing by her etc


Yes I know its want Bradley would have "wanted" but now knowing Stacey's friend Becca called the cops on Bradley and that his ashes were thrown on her and wasted he still stands by her

----------


## Dazzle

> I sometimes find it hard to believe Max still stands by Stacey after all its her fault his son Bradley is dead and Lily wasnt even Bradley's child


Bradley loved Stacey and the baby so much that he died trying to save them, so Max is following Bradley's wishes.

I liked the new Lauren - she has more personality and is a better actress then the old Lauren.

----------


## sean slater

I also think Max still carries a bit of a torch for her, there is definitely something there. I really like their relationship. 

Maybe Alfie already had the liquor liscence? he did run the Vic before. I dont know much about owning pubs though lol. Maybe cos Phil still owns the place, they can get away with it.

----------


## parkerman

> I also think Max still carries a bit of a torch for her, there is definitely something there. I really like their relationship. 
> 
> Maybe Alfie already had the liquor liscence? he did run the Vic before. I dont know much about owning pubs though lol. Maybe cos Phil still owns the place, they can get away with it.


He wouldn't still have a licence and if he is leasing the pub it needs to be his name above the door.

----------


## sean slater

Ok well its just a soap error then lol. Dont care how Alfie gets behind the bar, as long as he's there its fine by me  :Smile:

----------


## sean slater

Its funny Kat, she doesnt walk around like a woman whose about to have a baby, no mention of scans or baby names, or wanting to buy things for it. She just acts the same as she always has lol its like nothing changes her. She takes motherhood in her stride. Even attempting to tackle Janine to the ground ha. 

Alfie a caravan?! lol could do better than that.

----------


## parkerman

> Alfie a caravan?! lol could do better than that.


Could he? With no money and given 24 hours to find somewhere to live?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Its funny Kat, she doesnt walk around like a woman whose about to have a baby, no mention of scans or baby names, or wanting to buy things for it. She just acts the same as she always has lol its like nothing changes her. She takes motherhood in her stride. Even attempting to tackle Janine to the ground ha. 
> 
> Alfie a caravan?! lol could do better than that.


Kat to Janine: And this is Ryan's too  :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

Lol, that was really funny.

I loved the way Kat stood up for Stacey and told Janine where to go.  Janine didn't dare have a go at Kat  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Lol, that was really funny.
> 
> I loved the way Kat stood up for Stacey and told Janine where to go.  Janine didn't dare have a go at Kat


Kat to Janine: Never mind the gut, I'm good to go  :Rotfl:

----------


## megan999

> I liked the new Lauren - she has more personality and is a better actress then the old Lauren.


Totally agree. I found the old Lauren boring and one dimensional. 
I am also loving Kat and Alfie's return. They brighten up the place and make me laugh  :Big Grin:  
It's good that Janine knows Ryan is Lily's father. I like it when Janine acts all evil  :Big Grin:  Can't see her and Ryan lasting now......

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2010)

----------


## parkerman

Go Stacey!  :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2010), Perdita (01-10-2010), Siobhan (01-10-2010), tammyy2j (01-10-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

That was brilliant... I think I would be the same if someone rang social to take my kids of me out of spite

----------


## Timalay

The banter between Kat and Shirley was good last night.  Can we some more of those two together please.

----------

LostVoodoo (03-10-2010), matt1378 (02-10-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> The banter between Kat and Shirley was good last night.  Can we some more of those two together please.


I noticed there was a lot of banter and one-liners in last night's episode - it was really well-written.  My favourite line was Max to Lauren:

"American boys will knock you up, have you living in a trailer and eating squirrels as soon as look at you"

 :Lol: 

Janine's beating has been a long time coming.

----------

Siobhan (01-10-2010)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Absolutely loving the one-liners being thrown around everywhere this week! Comedy  :Big Grin: 

Oh and let me guess.. The new Moon is the father of Kat's baby?!  :Ponder:

----------


## Dutchgirl

So we have some humor back on the square. Past story lines were nice. But I love Kat and Alfie back. Is alfie still wearing the same old PJ's? 
Janine has her match back. Let's have some good old Kat fights.

So as fast as old characters are leaving they are flying in the replacements.

----------


## matt1378

Some nice scenes with Tanya and Max tonight, no arguing for once  :Smile:

----------


## sean slater

> Some nice scenes with Tanya and Max tonight, no arguing for once


Yes I liked that too, was very surprising I thought. Tanya actually having nice words to say about him lol. Tanya's a really good mum! I loved her heart to heart with Lauren, it was really nice too see. Cos in most soaps the mum is always really judgemental and moralistic about sex and stuff but she just made it clear that she was there for support, it was nice. Greg and Max as well ha. And Bianca and Kat. Looks like there are some women Kat is going to be-friend this time. I suppose its cos there are no longer any more Slater sisters around. 

And yeh I think everyone knows the story with Michael, gonna be good lol

----------


## tammyy2j

What did Alfie do with the 20 grand ?????????

----------


## parkerman

Paid Phil for the lease?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Paid Phil for the lease?


And now he has to pay 1000 pounds a week also ????????

----------


## parkerman

> And now he has to pay 1000 pounds a week also ????????


Of course, you have to pay to lease the place and then pay the rent on it. Isn't it Â£1000 per month?

----------


## tammyy2j

Oh right I guess I didnt think the rent would start that soon  :Embarrassment:

----------


## parkerman

Yes, it is a bit quick, that's true.

----------


## CrazyLea

I don't understand leasing lol. 
Someone please explain it. 
So is Phil still in charge? 
How to Alfie and Kat make money out of it? 
Or does Phil pay them  :Ponder: .

----------


## Dazzle

My understanding is that Kat and Alfie are renting the premises off Phil, but that the business (and profit) will be theirs.

----------

CrazyLea (04-10-2010)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, that's correct.

Kat and Alfie pay Phil to lease the premises, but they run the business so all profits (and losses) are theirs.

----------

CrazyLea (04-10-2010)

----------


## CrazyLea

Okay I think I get it. Phil makes money out of leasing it out, and then Kat and Alfie get money from the business. 
Thanks guys.

----------


## parkerman

Any time!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sean slater

Great episode last night! Just watched it now. Just love Kat and Alfie! This Michael is a bit of a player mind isnt he? lol ;) He is pretty hot. I do love Alfie though, its kinda gutting that he couldnt have a baby with Kat, but then I suppose they all will be related ha. Im assuming they are going to make it work if Michael's going to be staying. Alfie better but Michael in his place though, he doesnt want him going making eyes at his wife! 
Billy and Jean was pretty sweet. Thought it would be weird considering the whole Billy/Little Mo thing. I dont think they are going to ge together properly though. Glad Billys getting a storyline at last, I miss him! and Jay.

----------


## lizann

I am loving Kat and Alfie being back not too keen on Michael yet

----------


## sean slater

How long is Michael in it for? I thought he was a long term character, but I dont get how they are going to make this baby thing work.

----------


## tammyy2j

I was LOL at Jean last night Billy was being a typical bloke lying about his conquests poor Jean she deserves better

----------


## sean slater

Yeah. Billy's not a mean person, as you say he's a typical bloke. Jean got a bit too over the top. I dont think Billy really realised how much it actually meant to her. I suppose you wouldnt if you just slept with someone you had never been out with before and had shared like 2 conversations with.

----------


## sean slater

What is Kat playing at??? It really annoys me when this happens. Alfie would make a brilliant dad! She knows she loves Alfie. Alife has been amazingly calm under the circumstances. I dont like this situation.

Also Kat and Michael have slept together once! Im guessing they do have a bit of history other than that when Alfie was in prison and everything. But Kat doesnt love him.

----------


## Perdita

I am very disappointed with the way they have brought Alfie and Kat back, farcical storyline with Kat's pregnancy and Michael being the father. And I don't think it will be any better once the whole background to their relationship becomes clearer  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Siobhan

> I was LOL at Jean last night Billy was being a typical bloke lying about his conquests poor Jean she deserves better


Jean was so funny... love the whole sex and the city reference...  :Lol:

----------


## moonstorm

Spoiler:    I going to miss Jean, it won't be the same without her  .

----------


## Siobhan

put it in spoilers as not everyone knows this...

Love her advise to Kat.. go home lie on the table, cover yourself in chips and sent Alfie a text to let him know dinner is on the table  :Lol:  Stacey's face.. it is not really something you want to hear your mum talk about...

----------

moonstorm (08-10-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

Ah never thought ot that Shiv, many thanks for putting it in the spoiler tags.

----------


## tammyy2j

Billy is turning violent again poor Jay he was trying to help him

----------


## parkerman

> Billy is turning violent again poor Jay he was trying to help him


While that's true, I don't think stealing is really the way to help.

Incidentally, on an associated point...Haven't they already done the storyline about Billy and the abuse he suffered at the children's home? Did he not confront his abuser about eight years ago, someone called Ernie, if I remember rightly?

----------


## sean slater

Yeh they did do the abuse storyline, but maybe this is a different childrens home? Or maybe there were lots of people that abused him. So sad for Billy. I would have thought that Julie stuff would have come up when Little Mo was raped by Graham and she had Freddie. 

Love Kat and Alfie! thankgod for a very 'happy ending'! lol. not even post watershed, well... ;)

----------


## sean slater

Alfie is one in a million mind isnt he!  :Smile:  he finds out his wife is pregnant by his cousin, not only does he still want to be with her, but he is happy to take on another guys baby, he didnt even punch Michael. So funny when he said that 'this is Walford it wouldnt be the same if someone isnt bringing up another mans child' ha! Just love him! Wish guys were like that in real-life. Kat and Alfie have such a great love for one another, I just love seeing them on screen.

----------


## Perdita

Dream on   :Lol:

----------


## sean slater

> Dream on


lol how do you mean?

----------


## Perdita

that there are guys like that in real life  :Smile:   Ok, before  you lynch me, there are nice guys in real life but maybe not quite as nice as Alfie and with this kind of relationship  :Smile:

----------


## sean slater

Ha, right. I dont know maybe there are, just have to find them I guess. Guys that are funny are usually not very attractive, usually one or the other, but im sure there are ones that combine the two.

There's probably not many men who would have that reaction to their cousin being the father of your wifes child. But Alfie loves Kat soo much and she loves him so much that really all that matters is how they feel about each other, which I think is lovely! 

When I saw the episode tonight it was the first time I saw that they could really make it work. As long as Michael doesnt try and interfere too much. Alfie would make an amazing dad, and Alfie cant have children of his own. It is a real shame he can't. If anyone should be able to have kids its him. There going to be an awesome family!  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

> Dream on


I'm deeply offended, Perdy!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

I am sure you are one of the good guys  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

I am glad Kat went into the Vic and stayed with Alfie 

I assume Michael will be back or is that it

----------


## sean slater

Think he'll be back soon. Kat and Alfie was awesome! And was great just Michael standing on the pavement waiting for her, he wasnt very upset though was he? He likes Kat but he doesn't love her the way Alfie does! Long live Kat and Alfie! lol

----------


## lizann

Since when did Whitney fancy or want Peter or it is just to make Billie jealous 

I love Kat and Alfie together they are one of best soap couples ever (Shane and Jessie work so well together they have great chemistry)

----------


## sean slater

I dont think Whitney went with Peter to make Billie jealous cos he wasnt even in the room when that happened, or at least we didnt see his reaction to it, so i dont think he knew. But granted it happened very quickly, i didnt really get it either. We could see earlier on in the episode that Peter fancied her, but we didnt really get the feeling that it was mutual. Maybe Whitney just had a few too many and he was there, she felt horny, it happens lol.

----------


## CrazyLea

Aww that was actually really sad, and well acted! I don't like Carol, but she was really good I thought. And Bianca was good too!
I had a tear in my eye - didn't actually cry though  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## sean slater

Yeh was quite a good episode, Bianca and Carol played a blinder. Still though its sad to see their reactions to it, I didnt really know the character of Billie well enough to feel anything for him.

----------


## Perdita

Well acted, very sad, no parent should have to bury a child  :Sad:

----------


## sean slater

Alfie was so sweet about his bet tonight. ah lol. Carol walks out, he's already placed the bet, but instead of getting mad, he just walks over and gives her the keys back. Not even asking her what the problem was. He's just so thoughtful.

----------


## Dazzle

I didn't watch last night's episode 'cos I knew it would be sad.  Was it all about Billie's death, or did anything else important happen?

----------


## Perdita

Depends on what you would define as important, but I don't think you missed anything vital, just Billie being found dead. There were very moving scenes but on the whole the episode was not too sad, and I am speaking as an emotional person. I did feel for Carol and Bianca though  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (12-10-2010)

----------


## Perdita

I did not mean to imply that Billie being found dead was not vital, but you knew that would happen, I take it.

----------


## Dazzle

> I did not mean to imply that Billie being found dead was not vital, but you knew that would happen, I take it.


Yeah, that's why I avoided the episode.  I'm an emotional person too, and, from what I did see, I knew I'd be upset even though I didn't really like Billie as a character.

----------


## Siobhan

> I didn't watch last night's episode 'cos I knew it would be sad.  Was it all about Billie's death, or did anything else important happen?


I am a very emotional person and I thought I would not be upset over Billie as I didn't particularly like the character and I was ok until I heard Bianca sobbing.. was very well done.. poor Carol

----------

Dazzle (12-10-2010)

----------


## Katy

i liked the scenes that were just silent and all you could hear was the noise from like outside and sobs and things, it was very well done!

----------


## tammyy2j

That was a brillant episode. The writing, the directing and the acting were all stunning.
That sequence following Carol from the betting shop to the house was perfect - the shock, the feeling of detachment, everything seeming louder and yet somehow further away. 
Patsy Palmer and Lindsey Coulson were brillant.

----------

lizann (12-10-2010), Siobhan (12-10-2010)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders fans have heaped praise on last night's emotional episode of the BBC soap, which saw Billie Jackson's family discover that he had passed away.

Yesterday evening, viewers watched as Billie was found dead on the morning after his alcohol-fuelled birthday party, leaving his family in a state of deep shock.

Writing on the Digital Spy forums last night, many fans voiced particular support for the performances of Lindsey Coulson and Patsy Palmer, who portray Billie's mum Carol and half-sister Bianca respectively.

Forum user Thomas Carr commented: "This is a fantastic sign of things to come under [executive producer] Bryan Kirkwood I reckon. I have to hand it to him. I felt so drawn into the episode. Almost as if we were watching like we were there with them. Lindsey Coulson, Patsy Palmer, Sid Owen and Shona McGarty were brilliant."

Dan2008 remarked: "Tonight's EastEnders was spot on. The episode was so realistic, every detail was spot on, so a massive well done to them. I hope it will give a lot of people a wake up call now and not turn a happy moment into a sad one."

Umr3000 also commended the soap's team, saying: "The whole episode was beautifully put together, fantastic writing, direction and of course performances. Lindsey Coulson was terrific to watch and Patsy Palmer just had me in tears, a real brilliant performance from her. It just had a whole different feel to it unlike what we've seen from EastEnders before. Very understated yet so powerful." 

Meanwhile, Dd68 said: "Lindsey Coulson and Patsy Palmer were outstanding tonight, when Carol walked through the Square on her way home - with almost no background noise - I couldn't help but be reminded of the cot death episode in 1985. Outstanding TV, I bet Julia Smith and Tony Holland would have been proud."

Episodes to air over the coming days will see Carol struggling to cope with her grief and lashing out at those closest to her.

----------

Dazzle (12-10-2010), tammyy2j (12-10-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm sorry I didn't watch now.  I might catch up on iPlayer.

----------


## moonstorm

Last night was one of the best episodes for ages. I agree with Katie, the silient scene was very moving.  Had tears streaming down my face for most, with the kids passing me the tissues.

----------


## tammyy2j

The new Lauren cant act I wanted to smack her last night bring back old Lauren that was the only let down of last night's great episode  :Angry:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (15-10-2010), CrazyLea (12-10-2010), lizann (12-10-2010)

----------


## Emsyj

I think the scene with Lauren laughing was not very good, not keen on this Lauren. She came across as very insenitive.

----------


## Dazzle

> I think the scene with Lauren laughing was not very good, not keen on this Lauren. She came across as very insenitive.


I saw this bit and I agree she came across as insensitive, but it took me back to when I was a teenager.  I would often get into trouble for laughing (nervously) at inappropriate times, and I think this is what is supposed to have happened to Lauren.

By the way, welcome to SoapBoards Emsyj  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

I agree with you Dazzle, I used to laugh when nerves got the better of me at inappropriate times and related to Lauren in that respect. 


Welcome from me too, Emsyj  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (12-10-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Yes I know sometimes people laugh when nervous but her acting of it was so crap I remember the old Lauren was much better

----------


## lizann

One of the best episodes ever of EE well done all involved

----------


## Perdita

Whilst I coped quite well with yesterdays episode, I was in floods of tears tonight. All so sad   :Sad:

----------


## sean slater

Nice to see Alan tonight, I couldnt believe it when he turned round and it was the exact same actor as it was all those years ago in the 90's. Hope we get to see a bit more of him, cos it would be nice to find out what exactly he's been up to recently.

Bianca's being very supportive to her mum it's nice to see. She's shouldering the burden very well. Carol and Jim was sweet. Sad about Whitney and Peter, I do hope Whitney gives him a chance eventually. It was a very cruel thing for Billie to do, I know he didn't know he was going to die, but he chucked her away and behaved awfully to her. But that's what happens when your drunk, your true feelings start emerging, or you start thinking about the past and feel the need to ring someone. Always happens to me.

----------


## Perdita

I think Alan is only back for the funeral, as will be his mum, but maybe we find out a little bit what has happened to him in the meantime

----------


## Dutchgirl

Jim and Carol where so moving. My tears just came flooding. Brill epi's. This is what EE stands for not afraid to bring in sensitive and emotional television.

----------


## Perdita

Other soaps do that too, not just EE  :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Other soaps do that too, not just EE


I think EE is a bit rawer. But I wouldn't know as I do not watch other British soaps. Dutch soaps are a bit more glamorous.

----------


## sean slater

I agree Eastenders all the way! Nobody does it better.

----------


## Timalay

Poor old Peter doesn't much luck with love.

----------


## lizann

The scene with Jim and Carol was so beautiful and sad 

I really like the Branning family as a whole

Lauren is getting on my nerves making all about her I wanna smack her too

----------


## tammyy2j

LOL at Ricky/Bianca/Kim last night 

Poor Carol having seen that video of Billie

----------


## Siobhan

> LOL at Ricky/Bianca/Kim last night 
> 
> Poor Carol having seen that video of Billie


I am sure Billie did love her but you know when you are that age Parents are a pain and yes you might say bad words about them but you don't mean them.. this is just really worse for Carol as this is how Billie felt about her at that time...

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I am sure Billie did love her but you know when you are that age Parents are a pain and yes you might say bad words about them but you don't mean them.. this is just really worse for Carol as this is how Billie felt about her at that time...


Well if you ask me. A man who is 22 years old and feeling and acting like he did. No sympathy whatsoever.

I think the story line makes a lot of people shine. Kudos for all actors concerned whith this story line. Again Max brought tears to eyes when he had his heart to heart with Carol. Jake Wood is such a fine actor.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (15-10-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> Well if you ask me. A man who is 22 years old and feeling and acting like he did. No sympathy whatsoever.
> 
> I think the story line makes a lot of people shine. Kudos for all actors concerned whith this story line. Again Max brought tears to eyes when he had his heart to heart with Carol. Jake Wood is such a fine actor.


don't get me wrong.. I have no sympathy for him at all... that video was appalling.. I feel sorry for Carol who had to see that and left with that impression of her son.. that he hated her.. 

Jake was fantastic last night... Bianca hugging Kim made me cry too

Laughed at Tiffany

How do you know Santa and his elves didn't make the world and give it to God for Christmas.. or Who would win in a fight, Santa or God! so so funny  :Lol:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Tiffanny's lines with the Vicar were hilarious!

I have no sympathy whatsoever for Billie.. However much he may have hated her, he shouldn't have said that.

I love Jake Wood, he's probably the only one who makes me all teary haha!

----------


## megan999

Billy's hate for his Mum was probably taken out of context. He probably filmed that after he'd had a row with his Mum. It may not reflect his true feelings for her, he might have loved her very much. But yes, for Carol to see that video now is very cruel.

----------


## Perdita

Hahahaha, Billy smacking the copper   :Lol:

----------


## moonstorm

Loved the bit where Janine was shouting for a fight and Stacey and Kat just looked at each other and then started battering her.

----------

Siobhan (19-10-2010), tammyy2j (19-10-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> Loved the bit where Janine was shouting for a fight and Stacey and Kat just looked at each other and then started battering her.


that was brilliant.. it was actually quiet funny last night.. Kim was brilliant.. laughed so much.. can't wait for tonight.. these girls together are really good fun to watch

----------


## tammyy2j

> Loved the bit where Janine was shouting for a fight and Stacey and Kat just looked at each other and then started battering her.


Kat and Stacey have a great dynamic and chemistry way better than Kat and Zoe 

I am glad Kat and Alfie are back and I hate to say it I'm also loving Kim she is loud but funny

----------


## moonstorm

It's taken a wee while but I also am beginning to come round to Kim.  Loved her last night!  I thought last night protrayed a typical girlie night out.  Two groups sitting bitching about each other, ending in a punch up   :Lol:   Well typical for Glasgow anyway  :Lol:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Kat and Stacey have a great dynamic and chemistry way better than Kat and Zoe 
> 
> I am glad Kat and Alfie are back and I hate to say it I'm also loving Kim she is loud but funny


Very funny!! I love them together. I thought it was a shame when Jessie left. Janine was looking for it. She must have realized that it would end like two hyeana's on a zebra! hahahaha

I even said ouch out loud when Billy hit the copper.

----------


## tammyy2j

How come Bianca didnt get arrested but Pat did ?????????

I like the jail scenes for all especially Aflie and Billy 

Does Stacey know about Kat being abused/raped by Uncle Harry? I'm sure this shared experience will help them bond even more.

----------


## Siobhan

> How come Bianca didnt get arrested but Pat did ?????????
> 
> .


I never even thought of that.. yeah she would or should have been arrested... everyone else did that was in that group

Loved the scenes with Billy and Alfie... well done.

----------


## lizann

Did Billy get a fit in the cell?

----------


## Siobhan

> Did Billy get a fit in the cell?


Yeah.. a panic attack.. he said he had them as a child

----------

lizann (20-10-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Did Kim keep calling Janine Janice last night while they were in the cells.  She's total bonkers.

----------


## Siobhan

> Did Kim keep calling Janine Janice last night while they were in the cells.  She's total bonkers.


She calls her Janice all the time.. from day one.. she makes me laugh

----------


## Dutchgirl

> She calls her Janice all the time.. from day one.. she makes me laugh


It is like Kat is Kathleen Pat is Patricia. 
But Kim tries to p*** Janine off. I'm warming up to her. At first I thought was is she doing here?

----------


## sean slater

God Carol is losing it. Ryan and Stacey would be sweet together but its not going to happen for obvious reason, that she's leaving. I do think that Ryan is a nice person whereas Janine is evil through and through. But its clear that they have hot sex lol. Alfie is sweet. Glad Ronnie and Christian made up, he is funny when he's round her.

----------


## tammyy2j

The actress who plays Carol Jackson plays her character so well her scenes are so intense and believeable 

So Stacey and Tracey will be behind the bar at the new Vic - I wonder how Stacey will cope working where she killed Archie

----------


## sean slater

Ooh well, I think that was a start of things to come with the 'Stacey reveal'. Bet he wont tell Lauren who it is though. 
Ha The Slaters eating jeans pudding. so funny lol Kat's now got in on the 'sausage surprise saga'. 
Lauren is a right spoilt brat!

----------


## tammyy2j

The new Lauren is terrible 

I wonder will we see Jodie's real dad

----------


## parkerman

This story line with Harry Not really being Jodie's father is a bit of a shocker, eh? I don't think anything like this has ever been done before in Eastenders.....Yawn.....

----------


## moonstorm

Ah but we will have the suspend of who is Jodie's real dad, which will no dobut rock the square and have explosive etc........

----------


## JustJodi

omg i HAVE so much to catch up on when I get back to Holland Saturday,, guess who is probably gonna be stuck in front of the TV Sunday LOL
I am soooooooooo excited to see Kat and Alfie... and I guess Stacey is still on,, and Jean ??? :Ponder:  Did we see any more of that terrible friend of Staceys ??? So a new Lauren ??? Jodie?? is that the gal that Darren was involved with ???
Are all the FOX women still on ?? :Searchme:

----------


## JustJodi

Ok who could the real dad possibly be ???

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Ok who could the real dad possibly be ???


If it turns out to be someone from the square I shall scream.
Probably Patrick or no Alfie!!!

----------


## moonstorm

As long as it is NOT Jack.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Ok who could the real dad possibly be ???


Dan, Steve Owen, Grant, Dennis, Den or Tanya's fella Greg just to name a few 

I dont think it is anyone currently on the Square

----------


## lizann

> As long as it is NOT Jack.


She is an idiot so could be his  :Lol:

----------


## CrazyLea

Haha surely it will jsut be some random bloke hahah ? 

I am well loving Carol at the moment! The actress who plays her is amazing at the moment. I hated her before ha.

----------


## sean slater

> omg i HAVE so much to catch up on when I get back to Holland Saturday,, guess who is probably gonna be stuck in front of the TV Sunday LOL
> I am soooooooooo excited to see Kat and Alfie... and I guess Stacey is still on,, and Jean ??? Did we see any more of that terrible friend of Staceys ??? So a new Lauren ??? Jodie?? is that the gal that Darren was involved with ???
> Are all the FOX women still on ??


It's amazing to have Kat and Alfie back on the square. Stacey and Jean are still in it. Becca is long gone. Hate the new Lauren at the moment. Jodie is with Darren and the only Fox woman left is Denise.  :Smile:

----------


## sean slater

Apart from Kim's return!

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm not liking that Stacey is going after Ryan now tbh (so soon after Bradley and he is Janine's husband after all)

----------


## sean slater

Stacey hasnt really been going after Ryan. She was a lot more of a go getter in her younger days when it came to men. Tonight though yeh lol her subtle suggestion that he should change his shirt when she's standing next to the bed in only a towel ha. You could see what she was getting at, but he made the first move. She could have got him ages ago if she really wanted to break him and Janine up though. I think its a shame that Stacey is leaving so soon cos it would have been nice for them to have a relationship. But I actually feel sorry for Janine, which is weird lol. There will be some major revenge on Janines part when she finds out about this! ha.

----------


## JustJodi

*I agree Stacey wasnt hitting on Ryan ,,, Ryan came at her, and guess what gang,, this was not cause she was drunk or he was drunk,, they just did it,, 
I really do not feel sorry for Janine, she drives Ryan nutz,,shes got a serious case of split personality..All heck is gonna break loose tho when Janine finds out about Stacey and Ryan . but folks before we go any further,, All they were doing were kissing when the show ended ....*

----------

Siobhan (03-11-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> shes got a serious case of split personality.


Yes, but the split is about 95/5 in favour of her evil side...

----------

JustJodi (03-11-2010), Siobhan (03-11-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes, but the split is about 95/5 in favour of her evil side...


Wouldn't have it any other way.. she plays evil well

----------


## lizann

I see from the decor of the new Vic that Kat must have had a hand designing 

I half expected Alife to unveil a statute of Peggy 

I think Ryan has no romantic interest in Stacey at all (like the first time they got together he was using her for the stall) and now he is using her to keep in contact and see Lily

----------


## Siobhan

> I think Ryan has no romantic interest in Stacey at all (like the first time they got together he was using her for the stall) and now he is using her to keep in contact and see Lily


mmm never thought of it like that... keep her sweet, see the baby.. I think Stacey is vunerable.. she is stil not over Bradley and she is still hiding that she killed Archie.. working in a pub it not going to work for her.. I can see her hitting the drink hard...

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I thinks he's just being a bloke wanting the best of both worlds.

----------

JustJodi (03-11-2010), LostVoodoo (05-11-2010)

----------


## lizann

> mmm never thought of it like that... keep her sweet, see the baby.. I think Stacey is vunerable.. she is stil not over Bradley and she is still hiding that she killed Archie.. working in a pub it not going to work for her.. I can see her hitting the drink hard...


She will crack surely working in the place she killed Archie

----------


## Siobhan

how sweet was Bobby last night.. awww had a bit of a tear in my eye "Happy new son day"

----------


## JustJodi

*did ya notice what she did to the barrels, but I also noticed it was a young mans hand not a girls LOL*

----------


## JustJodi

*Ryan wants Janine cos she is plain dangerous and he wants Stacey cos she is the mom of his daughter???? yup he sure does want both worlds even tho its not the BEST  lol*

----------


## JustJodi

*I still think Jane should run and run far far away from Ian, hes such a noodle head*

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah janes still gonna leave ian but i think she will wait until she is legally bobbyu's mum and take him with her - really hurt ian

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I thinks he's just being a bloke wanting the best of both worlds.


I don't think Ryan's that bad.  It's just Janine messes with his head.

----------


## Perdita

I imagine he is rebelling a bit against her not wanting him to have anything to do with Stacey and the baby. If she was cool about it, he probably would not spend half the time with Stacey, only to collect and return Lily.

----------


## CrazyLea

I think Ryan might actually care for Stacey. 
And will soon fall in love with her  :Stick Out Tongue:  *wishful thinking*
  Spoiler:     though maybe not if Stacey is leaving

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Stacey and Ryan have sex?

If they did it was very quick

----------


## Perdita

They were only talking about having kissed and that it must never happen again.

----------

tammyy2j (05-11-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Tamwar he really needs a girlfriend 

I really like Kat and Stacey's relationship

----------


## megan999

How did Glenda get Ronnie and Roxy to forgive her about her knowing Archie abused Ronnie?

Are Kat and Stacey cousins?

New Lauren is really getting on my nerves!

----------


## Siobhan

> How did Glenda get Ronnie and Roxy to forgive her about her knowing Archie abused Ronnie?
> 
> Are Kat and Stacey cousins?
> 
> New Lauren is really getting on my nerves!


1st, no idea

2nd Yes... 

and 3rd.. I agree

----------


## Chris_2k11

Kat was bang out of order throwing a drink over Tamwar.

----------


## parkerman

How on Earth did Roxy manage to spend three million pounds? Where are the results? On top of that, doesn't she make any money from her salon?

----------


## Perdita

Does not make sense, surely she would have an accountant with all the businesses and money she had to start with but you hear of lottery winners who waste their millions in less than a year, I guess

----------


## Siobhan

> How on Earth did Roxy manage to spend three million pounds? Where are the results? On top of that, doesn't she make any money from her salon?


That is what I was thinking.. she owns the Salon and has money in R&R so where is that money??? if she has no money.. how does she restock her businesses??

----------


## lizann

> How on Earth did Roxy manage to spend three million pounds? Where are the results? On top of that, doesn't she make any money from her salon?


She gave the Vic to Peggy who gave it to Phil 

She bought the Archies from Pat for Phil

She gave Peggy money when she left 

She put money into RR and the Salon

If I were Roxy I'd start asking Phil for money

----------

megan999 (11-11-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

So who took Roxy money? Was it Glenda, Julie or Shirley maybe?

----------


## Siobhan

> So who took Roxy money? Was it Glenda, Julie or Shirley maybe?


My money is on Julie.. roxy handed the bag to Billy getting on the bus and we know Julie steals as she took Stacey shoes that night

----------


## lizann

Did Roxy tell Alfie about Ronnie being abused by Archie as Kat asked Alfie what he meant that her and Ronnie has a lot in common?

If she did it is unfair she dont know him that well to tell that secret 

Who is Aunt Sal related to Peggy or Eric? If it is Peggy why was she at Ronnie's wedding even though I do like her character

----------


## Siobhan

> Did Roxy tell Alfie about Ronnie being abused by Archie as Kat asked Alfie what he meant that her and Ronnie has a lot in common?
> 
> If she did it is unfair she dont know him that well to tell that secret 
> 
> Who is Aunt Sal related to Peggy or Eric? If it is Peggy why was she at Ronnie's wedding even though I do like her character


Yes Roxy did tell Alfie but not in a gossip way.. Alfie just asked why it was so important and Roxy just said Ronnie was always there for her and she wasn't there for Ronnie when her dad was abusing her and that roxy could have been next but Ronnie saved her from that too.

Aunt Sal is Peggy's sister, hence the remark from Ronnie about her and roxy been like Sal and Peggy

----------

lizann (12-11-2010)

----------


## lizann

If my sister told that I would be annoyed

----------


## megan999

> If my sister told that I would be annoyed


IMO it isn't her right to tell people what happened to Ronnie. And then later on in the episode, Alfie said to Kat that her and Ronnie were the same and Kat said what do you mean, and then we are led to believe that Alfie told Kat about Archie and Ronnie. Totally out of order. Apart from that, I really enjoyed last nights episode. I also believe that it was Julie that stole Roxy's money.

----------


## sean slater

I really liked that Roxy likes Alfie enough to be able to tell him something like that. It requires a great deal of trust. Alfie is a really sensitive guy and the way he's been with Kat is a testimony to that. However I'm thinkin that when Kat finds out she will say something to Ronnie, and then Ronnie will be angry. But then probably they will bond over it eventually. 

I did think it was out of order than Alfie would take all there stuff that they had for their wedding and just give it to Ronnie though. Alfie barely knows Ronnie. He should have concerned himself with making him and Kat's day perfect and not Ronnie's. But its the kind of guy he is. He doesnt think about the repercussions, he just goes on his whims lol.

----------


## sean slater

My god that girl who plays Lauren is a really lousy actress! Why must they involve her in the storyline?! I wish she would leave forever! 

So lovely with the weddings. Making Ronnie and Kat the best of friends now yeh?! we know thats not going to last long lol.

----------


## megan999

> My god that girl who plays Lauren is a really lousy actress!


I agree. Putting her in the storyline with Lacey totally shows us what a [email protected] actress she is compared to the excellent Lacey Turner. Great episode last night  :Thumbsup:  but how did Glenda manage to pay for Ronnie's wedding?? Phil and Shirley stole Roxy's money. Shocker!

----------


## sean slater

I dont think Glenda did pay for it, the reason that they ran out of the church is cos she knew the card was going to decline lol. She just stalled him for them. Yeh Phil and Shirley cant believe it. I'd think it of Shirley but not Phil. Phil has his own money and Roxy's family.

----------

megan999 (14-11-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Roxy should throw Phil out of her house and take the garage as she paid for it and also claim the Vic back

----------


## JustJodi

*wow what an episode,at last Ronnie and Jack are husband and wife, I am glad Max found Jack in the trunk !!!!!!!!!!!! Ronnie just thinks it was a stag do prank, so they are leaving it at that ???? Its just a matter of time before Jodie finds out about her cat..Actually I am surprised Lauren hasn't spilled the beans out of spite  Kat has shown she has "grown up" just a lil bit, I think the old Kat would have really had a hissy fit with Alfie and stayed mad about him giving her wedding stuff away.. she saw the LIGHT,, cos she knows Alfie is good for her and he honestly does LOVE her..Ok so Lauren has figured out that Stacey killed ol Archie,, well whoopee dee dooo...what is she gonna do about it ??
Does any one know when Stacey and Jean are leaving our screens for good ????
I still after all these years can not figure out HOW MO is Charlies Mother in law,, when Charlie looks so so much older than she does,, can some one explain that to me LOL*

----------

Siobhan (15-11-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> *
> I still after all these years can not figure out HOW MO is Charlies Mother in law,, when Charlie looks so so much older than she does,, can some one explain that to me LOL*


In real life Derek Martin is 77  (born 11 April 1933) and Laila Morse (Maureen Oldman) is 65 (born on 1 August 1945). In Eastenders however, Mo is supposed to have been born in 1936 and Charlie on 13 May 1941. So although Derek is actually 12 years older, Charlie is five years younger!!!

----------

JustJodi (15-11-2010)

----------


## sean slater

> In real life Derek Martin is 77  (born 11 April 1933) and Laila Morse (Maureen Oldman) is 65 (born on 1 August 1945). In Eastenders however, Mo is supposed to have been born in 1936 and Charlie on 13 May 1941. So although Derek is actually 12 years older, Charlie is five years younger!!!


Yeh weird. He must have been wayyy older than Mo's daughter.

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Roxy finds out that Phil and Shirley stole from her and kicks them out it is pretty low to steal from your own family

----------


## parkerman

Tamwar is great. His one-liners and facial expressions are so funny. If he goes on like this he may take over from Winston as my favourite character!

----------

lizann (17-11-2010), tammyy2j (16-11-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Tamwar is great. His one-liners and facial expressions are so funny. If he goes on like this he may take over from Winston as my favourite character!


I think he would work well with Jodie better than Darren imo

----------


## lizann

I was LOL at Zainab calling Jodie the wrong name 

The Massods are a great family even though Zainab can be cruel and annoying sometimes 

Is Connor the same age as Carol's dearly departed son Billie?

Glenda is jealous

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I was LOL at Zainab calling Jodie the wrong name 
> 
> The Massods are a great family even though Zainab can be cruel and annoying sometimes 
> 
> Is Connor the same age as Carol's dearly departed son Billie?
> 
> Glenda is jealous


He surely looks older.

Zainab is difficult to watch. I get emberassed for Tamwar. Well played though.

----------


## sean slater

Yeah Zainab is annoying at times! She's a great character though, she seems like the way a typical muslim mother could be lol I love Tamwar he's not afraid to stand up for himself. He's going along with this cos he wants a girl and he probably wants to make his mum happy cos of all the business with Syed. He's great. 
Carol and Connor my word lol. He is sooo hot.

----------


## JustJodi

*So have we seen the last of Stacey ???BTW didnt Lili have a rather quick growth spurt LOL
PLEASE PLEASE TELL me that Lauren is leaving SOON,, she is HORRIBLE /the actress looks pure evil/and is a poopy actress too*

----------


## Siobhan

I don't think so Jodi... she will be back briefly I think... it can't be her exit.. to lame and not a black cab in sight.

Lauren has changed totally since coming back. I remember a frighten little girl when she was worried about what she saw on the DVD and not devious at all. .now she seems hell bent in punishing stacey and max

----------


## megan999

What did Stacey write in her note?

BTW I don't think the old Lauren would be able to pull off this storyline, even though new Lauren isn't brilliant  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Siobhan

> What did Stacey write in her note?
> 
> BTW I don't think the old Lauren would be able to pull off this storyline, even though new Lauren isn't brilliant


Don't worry I am fine love you Stacey...

----------

megan999 (19-11-2010)

----------


## sean slater

Loved Tamwar! ha. He's great it so reminds me of Stacey and Bradley, loving it!

----------


## JustJodi

Ok I know Children in Need was on last night, I presume they did not run East Enders last night???? ( ok it was EAST STREET  LOL )Cos I didn't get into the house  just as they introduced Cheryl Crowe , So did they give us an extra episode that I might have missed during the week ????

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Ok I know Children in Need was on last night, I presume they did not run East Enders last night???? ( ok it was EAST STREET  LOL )Cos I didn't get into the house  just as they introduced Cheryl Crowe , So did they give us an extra episode that I might have missed during the week ????


I taped thursday, but I think I didn't tape it all. Was it an hours lenght?

----------


## sean slater

No the episode was just half an hour. Maybe they are having two in the week? or maybe they are just making up for it at Christmas.
Yeh I too enjoyed the Children in Need special. Liz Mcdonald is Kat's mother ha. who would have thought?!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

There's a 1 hour episode on next Thursday.

----------


## sean slater

Ah some funny Kat and Alfie viewing 2nite  :Smile:  love them!! There still best friends, its awesome the relationship they have. 

Glenda and Phil aye lol. i was cringing! but i like that Phil is back to his old self  :Smile:

----------


## CrazyLea

I'm quite liking Glenda at the moment, didn't used to like her that much, but she is quite amusing to watch haha. 

What is Phil up to? Is it drug dealing? 

I like Connor and Carol  :Stick Out Tongue:  Weird, but I like it ha. But I do not trust Connor. I want to though ha.

----------


## Katy

*I'm quite liking Glenda at the moment, didn't used to like her that much, but she is quite amusing to watch haha.*

I agree Lea, i dont know why shes really grown on me!

----------


## lizann

I still hate Glenda she thinks more of herself than her kids still 

She should tell Roxy the truth

----------


## tammyy2j

What house is Phil and Co living in now?

----------


## sean slater

O.k. so Afia's dad is nothing to do with Amira. He used to be in Coronation Street I think, a cousin of Dev's or something. Has he also been in Eastenders before?! You could see his face when Tamwar mentioned Masood and Zanaib being his parents. There's definitely something going down. Anyway first impressions I like him, but you can tell he has a dodgy side. Maybe a type of Dirty Den character lol
Im glad Phil thought twice about kicking Billy out. Its true Billy doesnt deserve Phil's treatment of him. I love Billy. 
Ian is a slimy git, his bad side is coming out again with this whole Zanaib deal and then the plot that's coming up. But since when has Ian talked lovingly about Cindy and Mel to Jane? really dont remember that!

----------


## Dutchgirl

So a new house popped out of the woodwork. I do not recall ever seeing a house next to Pat's.

Maybe Afia's dad is Zainabs first husband?

----------


## parkerman

> Maybe Afia's dad is Zainabs first husband?


Or a close relation maybe???

----------


## tammyy2j

> So a new house popped out of the woodwork. I do not recall ever seeing a house next to Pat's.
> 
> *Maybe Afia's dad is Zainabs first husband*?


I think you are right

----------


## sean slater

Yeah I didn't think of that. That would be good.

----------


## Siobhan

Really enjoyed last night... Phil and Glenda.. naughty naughty... Ian getting caught by Bianca  :Lol:   Janine locking Ryan in the fridge.. she is a nut job!!!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Not too fussed on EastEnders at the moment... the only characters keeping me watching are the Masoods. They were brilliant last night! Having said that, I did enjoy the scenes with Janine and Pat last night with Janine calmly saying she locked Ryan in the fridge and Pat looking at the fridge  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

That was funny

Brilliant acting from Massods last night... great for them to have this storyline.. poor Tam.. finds a girl he loves and loves him but gives her up for his mums sake

----------


## JustJodi

*Hmmmm last nights episode ...Ian lying again, Zanib lying again, wounded spouses looking for support( we all know what MAY/or COULD happen with Jane and Mas )  I also just feel bad for Tam, finally finding some one to love and having to give her up ..because he wants to do right for his parents .
Ryan is not going to be happy with Janine now he knows it was her all along who locked him up in the walk in cooler.  
Wonder how long it will take before Shirley figures out what Philiip is up to with Glenda :-) I was thinking ...20 thousand pounds is not really alot of money,Shirley has already blown five, not sure how much she gave Heather and how much they blew on the house and the TV and pool table,,then Phil pulls out this bag and pulls out more money,, now we have an endless bag of money ?????*

----------


## Dazzle

I guess the money's nearly all gone.

I'd be surprised if we've seen the last of Tamwar's girlfriend.

Janine has really blown things with Ryan this time.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *Hmmmm last nights episode ...Ian lying again, Zanib lying again, wounded spouses looking for support( we all know what MAY/or COULD happen with Jane and Mas ) I also just feel bad for Tam, finally finding some one to love and having to give her up ..because he wants to do right for his parents .*
> *Ryan is not going to be happy with Janine now he knows it was her all along who locked him up in the walk in cooler.* 
> *Wonder how long it will take before Shirley figures out what Philiip is up to with Glenda :-) I was thinking ...20 thousand pounds is not really alot of money,Shirley has already blown five, not sure how much she gave Heather and how much they blew on the house and the TV and pool table,,then Phil pulls out this bag and pulls out more money,, now we have an endless bag of money ?????*


As is the house with endless rooms at Pat's

----------


## CrazyLea

Aww I wanted Jane and Masood to have a proper affair  :Stick Out Tongue:  I think those two would be well suited and cute to watch  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## JustJodi

I think we had a pretty good episode..Stacey and Ryan..they really are good together..I can see some DARK CLOUDS  when Ryan starts snubbing Janine..Mas and Jane,, they are just way too cute together..Zanib  got the bid ??? Mas is going to go spare !!!!!! Ian his face was priceless when he found out that Zanib's bid was better than his..Tamwar knows that theres going to be alot of FIGHTING  at his house. I loved it when Dot showed Mo' the door, and called her a bigot ,,about time some one put Mo in her place !!!!!!!!!! Actually I thought it was a good episode . :Clap:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I watched the omnibus from last week - few observations..

Glenda - she will actually jump anything with a pulse.  :Lol: 

Ian getting locked in the cupboard - classic Eastenders moment. And getting caught by Bianca. Love the Eastenders comedy amongst all the depressing storylines!

The Masood storyline with Afia's father. When he walked in Zainab's reaction was just one of pure fear.. brilliant acting - actually all round in that scene. And when Tamwar said he couldn't see Afia anymore, the way he said it was heartbreaking.

----------


## Siobhan

> I think we had a pretty good episode..Stacey and Ryan..they really are good together..I can see some DARK CLOUDS  when Ryan starts snubbing Janine..Mas and Jane,, they are just way too cute together..Zanib  got the bid ??? Mas is going to go spare !!!!!! Ian his face was priceless when he found out that Zanib's bid was better than his..Tamwar knows that theres going to be alot of FIGHTING  at his house. I loved it when Dot showed Mo' the door, and called her a bigot ,,about time some one put Mo in her place !!!!!!!!!! Actually I thought it was a good episode .


I don't know if Zainab's bid was higher than his, maybe they liked him more
Jane and Mas was very cute last night.. Glad they didn't sleep together as they are really great as friends..

----------


## tammyy2j

Of course Ian will tell Zainab he is angry and mad at Jane and Mas

I'm really not liking Stacey at present especially now that she wants Ryan I do hope Janine wins this fight 

I wouldnt mind seeing Stacey go down for Archie's murder and have Bradleys name cleared

----------

megan999 (01-12-2010)

----------


## JustJodi

*Hmmmmmm Zanib will probably brush it off cos she knows what Jane is going thru with Ian ????????????????? I do not think she will EVEN believe Ian cos her MAS would NOT have any thing to do with the likes of JANE,, Ok some one said they didnt like Stacey,, well remember she is leaving soon, so maybe she is going thru a character transplant ?????? Its happened before ya know, remember folks  this is EAST ENDERS,,any thing can happen....as for Janine   nah I do not want her to WIN...SHE HAS HURT so many people in the past, and lied oh my goodness shes lied, so MOST  if not ALL people on the square know shes a liar and a beetch ..*

----------


## Siobhan

I don't think Ryan would have gone near Stacey if Janine wasn't so crazy.. if Janine just accepted he has a child and worked with Stacey to get Ryan to see Lily then he wouldn't feel so angry at her for blocking his every move and then turn to Stacey... Yes, it take 2 to tango, Stacey is single and lonely, Ryan should keep his trousers on  but Janine has played a part in this.. forbidden fruit and all that drive men mad!

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't think Ryan would have gone near Stacey if Janine wasn't so crazy.. if Janine just accepted he has a child and worked with Stacey to get Ryan to see Lily then he wouldn't feel so angry at her for blocking his every move and then turn to Stacey... Yes, it take 2 to tango, Stacey is single and lonely, Ryan should keep his trousers on  but Janine has played a part in this.. forbidden fruit and all that drive men mad!


I think Stacey and Kat did some dirty work also to try and get Ryan for Stacey herself and Stacey isnt acting like the "so called love of her life died" because of her she justs wants to get her leg over 

I just find Ryan's so called feelings for Stacey very rushed he always thought she was a nutcase and only went with her at the start to get the stall maybe it is just to be with his daughter 

I do feel for Janine she really loves Ryan and they make a good couple way better than him and Stacey

----------


## Perdita

Stacey's love of life has not just died, it is nearly a year and I can't see nothing wrong with her moving on, but I would have preferred she had chosen somebody not married.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Stacey's love of life has not just died, it is nearly a year and I can't see nothing wrong with her moving on, but I would have preferred she had chosen somebody not married.


I know plenty of people whose husband or partner dies and they wait years before they date again I know she is young and wants to play the field but she never showed interest in Ryan before and now it seems very rushed

----------


## Siobhan

> I know plenty of people whose husband or partner dies and they wait years before they date again I know she is young and wants to play the field but she never showed interest in Ryan before and now it seems very rushed


I don't think it has been rushed, I think the time they kinda felt something for each other (well Definitely Stacey for Ryan) was at the birth of Lily... there was something there between them and just known that Lily is his, i think, re-awakened Ryan's feelings for Stacey...

----------

parkerman (02-12-2010)

----------


## sean slater

I liked having Syed and Christian back on our screens tonight and Tamwar. They have a good repoar going. Tamwar and Afia are sweet. I didnt like Masood tonight. I usually really like him, but I just cant believe that he's still so angry with Syed after all this time. Telling him to get out of the house?! when he hadnt even said anything, totally out of order. And both of the Masood parents are complete hypocrites, Jane and Masood, Zanaib with her 2 husbands! Aghhh. But I do think there is a part of Syed that thinks if Tamwar gets with Afia the Masoods may come round to Syed and Christian. Cos they may realise that they are driving their children away by being so dictatorial. I'm sure at least subconsciously thats why Syed is pushing the two of them to be together. His own experiences are coming to the surface. 
Ian will never learn! He's always been the same slimy toad. You think you are seeing a nice side to his character but it never lasts long. As soon as he starts to show a little bit of emotion. He has to do something terrible to make us hate him again lol

----------


## lizann

Is Ian paying Glenda for sex?

I'm really not liking Stacey for going after another married man this time Ryan

Does anyone else think Kat kinda fancies Ryan

----------


## Siobhan

> Is Ian paying Glenda for sex?
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else think Kat kinda fancies Ryan


Kinda.. she needs money for Rent and was flirting with him so he pays her rent in return for sex.. so yeah.. up to his old tricks and how come Carol can pay her rent but Glenda can't?? they both work in the same place... 

Kat doesn't kinda fancy Ryan.. she does!!! no kinda about it.. he is always flirting with him and said last night if she wasn't with Alfie she wouldn't let him out of her sight

----------


## lizann

> Kinda.. she needs money for Rent and was flirting with him so he pays her rent in return for sex.. so yeah.. up to his old tricks and how come Carol can pay her rent but Glenda can't?? they both work in the same place... 
> 
> Kat doesn't kinda fancy Ryan.. she does!!! no kinda about it.. he is always flirting with him and said last night if she wasn't with Alfie she wouldn't let him out of her sight


I wonder will Kat go after him maybe latter down the road latter next year

----------


## Siobhan

I don't think so. he is more eye candy for her

----------


## parkerman

> I'm really not liking Stacey for going after another married man this time Ryan


It's not quite that simple though is it? He is the father of her baby and she did tell Ryan to choose either Janine or her. She said she would not be his bit on the side. So, yes, she is, in a sense, going after him, but she's giving him the choice of what he really wants to do.

----------

Siobhan (03-12-2010)

----------


## lizann

> It's not quite that simple though is it? He is the father of her baby and she did tell Ryan to choose either Janine or her. She said she would not be his bit on the side. So, yes, she is, in a sense, going after him, but she's giving him the choice of what he really wants to do.


He is a man he wants both - Stacey should keep away until he dumps Janine

----------


## Siobhan

> He is a man he wants both - Stacey should keep away until he dumps Janine


That is what Stacey was trying to do.. she walked away from him yesterday.. she told him to back off.. he was chasing her...

----------

parkerman (03-12-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> ...how come Carol can pay her rent but Glenda can't?? they both work in the same place...


Glenda spends all her money on designer clothes and looking glamorous, whereas Carol is more sensible.

----------


## tammyy2j

Stacey wants her fun and dont care who gets hurt

----------


## sean slater

Its just what Charlie was saying about her having some fun. She doesnt want to get serious, she still loves Bradley, and I liked the stuff tonight with Dot. It was about time we saw Stacey making amends for what she said to her about Lily. Janine is no shrinking violet. She gives as good as she gets. And when she finds out about this its certainly going to be dark! lol.

----------


## megan999

> Its just what Charlie was saying about her having some fun. She doesnt want to get serious, she still loves Bradley, and I liked the stuff tonight with Dot. It was about time we saw Stacey making amends for what she said to her about Lily. Janine is no shrinking violet. She gives as good as she gets. And when she finds out about this its certainly going to be dark! lol.


Can't wait until Janine finds out about this "affair", I am not a big fan of Stacey's at the moment!

----------

tammyy2j (05-12-2010)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Stacey and another married man tut tut

----------


## tammyy2j

Does anyone else think that Syed might not be Mas's real son but Zainab's first hubby's

----------


## Siobhan

> Does anyone else think that Syed might not be Mas's real son but Zainab's first hubby's


no.. think he is definitly Mas son.. is would have come out way before this

----------


## tammyy2j

> no.. think he is definitly Mas son.. is would have come out way before this


Mas might know and have accepted Syed as his son as he loved Zainab it is just why bring the first hubby in now

----------


## Siobhan

> Mas might know and have accepted Syed as his son as he loved Zainab it is just why bring the first hubby in now


I think it is just for Tam storyline.. and possibly to get Syed back into family...

----------


## lizann

Billy's son look the same age as him  :Lol:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am finding Eastenders really boring at the moment. Everyone just seems to be getting off with each other and that's about it, there seems to be a lack of direction...and we're near Christmas now, where everything should be getting exciting. Hopefully by the New Year, things will get better.

----------

Chris_2k11 (07-12-2010), Dutchgirl (08-12-2010), tammyy2j (07-12-2010)

----------


## sean slater

Read Inside Soap magazine that should cheer you up.  :Smile:

----------


## megan999

> I am finding Eastenders really boring at the moment. Everyone just seems to be getting off with each other and that's about it, there seems to be a lack of direction...and we're near Christmas now, where everything should be getting exciting. Hopefully by the New Year, things will get better.


I totally agree with you, DaveyWavey.  I don't enjoy seeing Stacey play the "other woman" this time. Somehow I enjoyed the storyline when her and Max were having an affair. Glenda and Phil carrying on - and also Glenda and Ian carrying on, makes me feel quite nauseous!! And is Connor after Whitney now?

----------


## Dutchgirl

It is getting boring again/. I understand that things cannot always be explosive. But in between come on. EE can do better. No Roxy and het moneyproblems it just seems to fade away.
Alfie and Kat are the highlights for me.

The bloke Billy visited did show some resemblance. Only to tall.

----------


## parkerman

Maybe, Eastenders have decided it's not worth competing with Corrie at the moment and are just happy to go through a quiet period, gathering themselves for an explosive story that will rock the Square when the Corrie excitement dies down a bit.

----------

Dutchgirl (08-12-2010), LostVoodoo (08-12-2010), Siobhan (08-12-2010), tammyy2j (08-12-2010)

----------


## Dutchgirl

No aware of that.

----------


## Siobhan

Quiet possible.. why compete now when it is corries 50th.. just let storylines build up and then have a big christmas/new year story

----------


## tammyy2j

How can Alfie afford all the staff at the Vic isnt Tracey back there also ???????

I thought Jay was going to be adopted by Billy if not how can he change his name ????????

----------


## parkerman

> How can Alfie afford all the staff at the Vic isnt Tracey back there also ???????
> 
> I thought Jay was going to be adopted by Billy if not how can he change his name ????????


He can change his name by deed poll. Anyone can change their name to anything they like.

----------

tammyy2j (08-12-2010)

----------


## lizann

I really want something good to happen to Billy for once - I was kinda expecting this great storyline about his time in the care time and was let down and Julie annoys me now

----------

megan999 (09-12-2010)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yes Julie is irritating me muchly

----------


## sean slater

Aww poor Peter, he really does wear his heart on his sleeve doesnt he?! probs like Ian before Cindy and Mel destroyed his soul lol.

----------


## Dutchgirl

haha Dot was funny. Saying I'm watching Corrie it  is me favourite.

----------


## Dazzle

> haha Dot was funny. Saying I'm watching Corrie it  is me favourite.


I was really pleased that EE acknowledged Corrie.

I'm not sure I believe that the man Billy went to see isn't his son - there's a definite resemblance between them.

----------


## sean slater

> I'm not sure I believe that the man Billy went to see isn't his son - there's a definite resemblance between them.


Are you being sarcastic? lol I thought it was crazy that there could be any relation. They do look virtually the same age, and the guy is like 7ft tall.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Are you being sarcastic? lol I thought it was crazy that there could be any relation. They do look virtually the same age, and the guy is like 7ft tall.


I think there is a resemblance. Ok the son is way to tall. But he is defenitaley younger. In his thirties I guess. Perry Fenwick is 50 or so.

----------


## Dazzle

> Are you being sarcastic? lol I thought it was crazy that there could be any relation. They do look virtually the same age, and the guy is like 7ft tall.


Lol, no, I wasn't being sarcastic.  I was just going by facial features and didn't notice the height difference.  As for age, as Dutchgirl says Perry Fenwick is about 50, though he looks young for it, so it was realistic that the other guy was in his mid thirties.

----------


## megan999

Yes! Janine is back to her evil self. Now EE can get good again...I hope.

----------


## sean slater

Yeh Janine is really turning the screw lol I bet Ryan knows what's going on. God it reminds me of the Sixth Sense when the mother is keeping the girl sick, aghhh  :Sad:  

I loved how Stacey was effected by what Janine said.

And the stuff with Jay. Billy knows what he's talking about. Jay should have listened to him. Phil isn't loyal to anyone. He looks after number 1.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yeh Janine is really turning the screw lol I bet Ryan knows what's going on. God it reminds me of the Sixth Sense when the mother is keeping the girl sick, aghhh  
> 
> I loved how Stacey was effected by what Janine said.
> 
> And the stuff with Jay. Billy knows what he's talking about. Jay should have listened to him. Phil isn't loyal to anyone. He looks after number 1.


What Janine say I missed parts?

I do love the scenes with Pat and Janine they have a great dynamic together they hate and love each other at the same time 

I feel for poor Peter - Whitney has become a right boring bitch of a character since she got with Billy

----------


## JustJodi

*OK WHAT DID U GUYS THINK OF THE "NEW" BEN,, oh for heavens sake !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this one looks even worse than the first one*

----------


## tammyy2j

The new Ben looks awful imo

----------


## Siobhan

new Ben is Jay with glasses...

Evil Jay hahahahaha

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (17-12-2010), Chris_2k11 (14-12-2010)

----------


## sean slater

> What Janine say I missed parts?
> 
> I do love the scenes with Pat and Janine they have a great dynamic together they hate and love each other at the same time 
> 
> I feel for poor Peter - Whitney has become a right boring bitch of a character since she got with Billy


She told her that he'd gone away for a few days, and something else cant quite remember. But Ryan and Stacey were meant go away together and he couldnt go cos obviously he's being kept captive by Janine lol So Stacey thinks he's stood her up and has chosen Janine. 

Difficult to decide on the new Ben by first glance, but who knows he may be good. 

Cant wait for Whitney and Connor to get it on. Shame about Peter, but Connor is so sexy.

----------

tammyy2j (14-12-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Stacey is now barring Ryan from seeing his daughter Lily as she didnt get sex as chose his wife Janine - pathetic

----------


## Siobhan

> So Stacey is now barring Ryan from seeing his daughter Lily as she didnt get sex as chose his wife Janine - pathetic


no, not just that.. Janine sent a reply to Stacey on his phone saying something like he would contact her when he wants to see Lily.. so has nothing to do with sex but I can understand why she is annoyed.. you can't just say or pick and choose when you want to see your child.. you are either a part of their life or you are not.. coming and going is not good for a child

----------

JustJodi (15-12-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

> no, not just that.. Janine sent a reply to Stacey on his phone saying something like he would contact her when he wants to see Lily.. so has nothing to do with sex but I can understand why she is annoyed.. you can't just say or pick and choose when you want to see your child.. you are either a part of their life or you are not.. coming and going is not good for a child


Sorry I'd say Stacey is more annoyed she couldnt get away for her dirty weekend with Ryan

----------


## sean slater

I like the new Ben  :Smile:  good start. He's turning into a right bad boy ha. And Phil actually appreciated it. I'm hoping Ben and Jay do call some sort of truce. Ben is just jealous that Jay is taking over from him. But it will never be the case. Phil loves his son. Hopefully Jay can still have some part in Phil's life though cos they have been getting on well. 

Billy and Julie, way to go! lol. And Connor and Whitney, well everyone was getting it on tonight. And Whitney certainly looked happy about it.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Yeh Janine is really turning the screw lol I bet Ryan knows what's going on. God it reminds me of the Sixth Sense when the mother is keeping the girl sick, aghhh  
> 
> I loved how Stacey was effected by what Janine said.
> 
> And the stuff with Jay. Billy knows what he's talking about. Jay should have listened to him. Phil isn't loyal to anyone. He looks after number 1.


Hope he never finds out how Phil treated his dad. ( I ow you and other stuff) It has sent him towards the really bad guys. And then to his unfortunate end.

----------


## lizann

Wow Glenda, Whitney and Stacey all gagging for it one is bound to end up preggers

I love Ben's relationship with Shirley she really cares about him 

I dont mind the new Ben so far 

Ian is NOT making much of an effort and neither is Phil

----------


## Siobhan

> Ian is making much of an effort and neither is Phil


they were more interested in getting it on with Glenda then they were about Ben

Can't wait to see if Whitney finds out that her new hunky boyfriend got it on with her grandmother  :Lol:  
Loving Janine at the moment... I never ever felt sorry for her but kinda do understand what she is doing.. Love her relationship with Pat..

----------


## lizann

I meant not interested  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dazzle

So far so good for the new Ben.  He seems like a good actor, but has had few lines so far to prove it.  I loved it when he punched Phil  :Big Grin:

----------


## megan999

> So far so good for the new Ben.  He seems like a good actor, but has had few lines so far to prove it.  I loved it when he punched Phil


I think he's quite good so far as well. Was great when he punched Phil! But why did he do it? Can't remember much of Ben's storyline before hand. I remember that he assaulted Jordon with a wrench, but why is he so angry with Phil?

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2010)

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok some one over heard or saw Ian snogging Glenda from the upstairs,  hmm ( wonder who.. Lauren and her Blackberry ???? ) Alrighty gang, now lets back up oh say a year or so ago, Ben was hard of hearing , wore a hearing aid,  this new Ben  doesn't wear one, and hes only been gone what 3-4 months and every one is greeting him like hes been gone for a year or so..He looks way older than the original Ben. Carol is not Whitneys gramma btw, she was her late b/f's mom..but yea shes a gramma, and yep her lover did one with Carol, hee hee, now for her to find out, and push both of them away in DISGUST. Bianca is not going to like this one bit either.  I love Kat and Alfies relationship..
Oh Oh Oh did u all think Glenda was gonna spill the beans on Phil at the party about how he landed so comfortably on his feet..In all honesty gang I can not see 20,000 pounds stretching to buy a nice flat, fancy big tv, snooker table and oh Shirleys coat and the money Shirley lent Heather????? Very confusing :-p*

----------


## parkerman

> *Carol is not Whitneys gramma btw*


She is Whitney's step grandma.

----------


## Siobhan

> She is Whitney's step grandma.


Yes.. she is Bianca mum and Whitney sees Bianca as her mother so technically her grandmother.... 

Would love to know who heard Ian and Glenda... and who pushed her down the stairs.. could be anyone of them.. I just wished it was me!! 

Love Kat and Alfie last night remembering Nana Moon...

----------


## tammyy2j

> Love Kat and Alfie last night remembering Nana Moon...


+ 1 best part of a boring episode for me

----------


## Siobhan

Really enjoyed EE last night.. Janine telling Ryan the truth!! she is just bad to the bone and again was lovely to see Pat defend her.. 
Bianca's kids with the games console  :Lol:   I do feel for Bianca...

----------


## Dutchgirl

Pat is of her rocker. This is going to turn out as an wife- husband abuse story line. Did we have that in EE before?. Now thaty would be interesting.

----------


## Siobhan

> Pat is of her rocker. This is going to turn out as an wife- husband abuse story line. Did we have that in EE before?. Now thaty would be interesting.


I don't think so... it would be interesting.. can't wait to see what Ryan says about it all tonight.. will he keep quiet and say he took an overdose or will he come clean and shop Janine to the police..

----------


## JustJodi

> Pat is of her rocker. This is going to turn out as an wife- husband abuse story line. Did we have that in EE before?. Now thaty would be interesting.


*To my limited knowledge  I would say NO there has not been an abused husband story line, sure we had plenty of abused and battered wives but not men,,Pat is NUTS.... SHE MUST be suffering a type of deminita or something,,I can not believe she is letting Janine get away with attempted murder !!*

----------


## tammyy2j

So Ryan and Stacey love each other now I will admit I feel sorry for Janine and see zero chemistry between Ryan and Stacey, Max looks jealous

----------


## sean slater

Yeh think he was a bit jealous, but its also reallly awkward sitting there with  his ex-wife and girlfriend, having Stacey admit that she's been having an affair with another married man, knowing that he did the same thing with her last time. He didnt know where to put himself, for once he wasnt on the receiving end of it ha. 

Didnt really get the Ryan and Janine thing. He must have feelings for Janine but then are they gone because of Janine's antics? Dont think its over between them though. Stacey will pay! lol

----------


## Siobhan

I felt really sorry for Janine last night.. she really did think that Ryan forgave her and he would stay with her... As for Max, yes he looked jealous but I also wonder if Lauren telling him to keep away from Stacey is making her forbidden fruit and you know what Max is like about that!! 
Laughed to much at Kim talking to the help desk about the printer.. that was so funny!!

----------


## Dazzle

> Didnt really get the Ryan and Janine thing. He must have feelings for Janine but then are they gone because of Janine's antics? Dont think its over between them though. Stacey will pay! lol


I think Ryan's feelings for Janine were damaged irrepairably when he found out she locked him in the freezer.

I really can't believe that Pat is on Janine's side.  It was only a few years ago that Pat framed Janine for Laura's murder in revenge for killing Barry.  Now she's siding with her?!

I noticed Max's jealous look too.

----------

parkerman (23-12-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> I really can't believe that Pat is on Janine's side.  It was only a few years ago that Pat framed Janine for Laura's murder in revenge for killing Barry.  Now she's siding with her?!


That's exactly what I said to my wife while we were watching the last episode.

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2010), Siobhan (24-12-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think Ryan's feelings for Janine were damaged irrepairably when he found out she locked him in the freezer.
> 
> I really can't believe that Pat is on Janine's side.  It was only a few years ago that Pat framed Janine for Laura's murder in revenge for killing Barry.  Now she's siding with her?!
> 
> I noticed Max's jealous look too.


Wasnt Ryan seeing Stacey before the freezer incident anyways 

Pat said Janine was a Butcher after all and thats why she was sticking up for her 

I think Pat knows that Ryan is first guy Janine truly loves not for cash or schemes 

Oh god Bianca what an idiot 

Anyways I think Janine was right in what she said to Max it is Stacey's fault that Bradley is dead - Max should think about his son and not his own feelings for Stacey who know everyone knows really killed Archie

I feel sorry for Peter

----------


## megan999

I don't understand why Lauren regretted giving the recording to Janine - so she said to Max.
I hope Stacey's exit lives up to all the hype  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Katy

i think that Peters been really good these last few episodes, hes turned into quite the good little actor!

----------


## parkerman

I never knew it was so easy to go to an airport, buy a ticket and get on the next flight!

Jake Wood was brilliant. He must be one of the best actors ever in Eastenders.

----------


## lizann

I was disappointed with last night's episode - Ryan went from being enemy No. 1 for Pat and Ricky to staying in their house how that happen ?????????????

Roxy and Ronnie find out the truth and leave it and Stacey says it is Bradley she loves but never mentioned him when she was with Ryan 

Max takes his passport and leaves his family in case Stacey will have him with her as he loves her surely his girls and his  girlfriend wont want him now 

At one stage I wanted Stacey to jump off the roof

----------


## sean slater

I thought the episode was quite good. I was hoping that Ronnie and Roxy would let Stacey go. I was surprised Ronnie even cared that Stacey killed Archie in the first place. 
It was good that we had a final moment between Max and Stacey. We've seen Max's feelings develop over the past few months, so good that they explored that.

----------


## megan999

I was a bit disappointed with EE last night. Roxy should have chased Stacey up the Queen Vic! The final scene between Max and Stacey was good. But I really wanted her to get caught and thrown into jail. And why was Stacey smiling in the plane, she should have been crying her eyes out. I am glad this storyline has ended now. Good Luck to Lacey  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

> And why was Stacey smiling in the plane,


Not that I've ever been in that position but I think I might smile if I'd just got away with murder!

----------

megan999 (27-12-2010)

----------


## Katy

i like the way that all the families started off as having a very happy dinner and then it all changed! 

I thought Jean was very good.

----------


## Siobhan

> I was disappointed with last night's episode - Ryan went from being enemy No. 1 for Pat and Ricky to staying in their house how that happen ?????????????


He is Whitney's brother and it was probably Bianca that let him stay.. she doesn't like Janine

I really enjoyed the last two episode. I love Stacey and Jean together, they always have such emotional scenes.. I am glad Ronnie let her go and that Stacey didn't want any of them.. she was obviously confused about how she felt about Ryan... Janine plays evil so well...Can't wait for tonight!! She goes on about what Stacey did but never once did anyone say, you killed Barry, you locked Ryan in a freezer and spent days drugging him!!!

----------


## Dazzle

I enjoyed Stacey's exit and really liked the final shot of her looking down over London (I'm guessing it was supposed to be Walford) from the plane.  I'm glad Max told her he loved her, but also glad she turned him down (especially as I don't want Jake Wood to leave EE).  I felt that Stacey chose Bradley in the end, or at least her memory of him, and that felt right.

I kind of feel for Ryan, but then again he'd just broken Janine's heart so it seems he got what he deserved.  As for Janine - is there no depth to which she won't sink?

----------

Siobhan (27-12-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> I kind of feel for Ryan, but then again he'd just broken Janine's heart so it seems he got what he deserved.  As for Janine - is there no depth to which she won't sink?


I know.. imagine stabbing yourself to get your husband back and even that didn't make him come back.. it is strange but I felt for them all.. Stacey leaving was perfect.. taken the memory of Bradley with her and rejecting all the other men.. Ryan for losing his daughter but making the right choice to let them both go and Janine, fighting abet strangely for the man she loves and still left abandoned.

----------


## tammyy2j

Where was Roxy last night I expected her to be more mad now knowing Stacey is the real killer ????????????

Did anyone tell the police that it was Stacey who killed Archie or is it just left as it is that Bradley is the killer 

I wonder will Vanessa stay with Max now

----------


## sean slater

Roxy was in it, Ronnie convinced her not to go after Stacey and to let it go. Which I think was realistic in the circumstances. They were clearly both upset but they also know what Stacey went through. 

I don't know what Vanessa knows, clearly they had been rowing after he got back, but she doesnt know what he said to Stacey at the airport, probs just that he was helping her get away. 

I think Jean just told the police about the stabbing not about Archie.

Tonights episode 
- Carol cannot resist Connor can she? lol. I don't really know what he sees in her though. Guess she must be good in bed ha. 
-I don't think its over between Janine and Ryan. The way Pat was saying all the way through the episode that they were 'both as bad as each other'. They've got that kind of toxic relationship. And now with Stacey gone. Janine is still his wife at the end of the day.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I didn't expect the xmas episode to be up to much this year but I actually really enjoyed it (possibly even more than last years ep) I thought Stacey's exit was brilliantly done and really emotional in parts especially with Max and Jean. She'll be well missed, easily one of the shows best characters of the 00's.

Last nights was sad too at the end with Jean  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't think its over between Janine and Ryan. The way Pat was saying all the way through the episode that they were 'both as bad as each other'. They've got that kind of toxic relationship. And now with Stacey gone. Janine is still his wife at the end of the day.


I dunno, I don't think Ryan will ever forgive Janine for the loss of Lily.  I think they'll be mortal enemies now.

Poor Jean  :Sad:   - the best thing would be for her to go and live with Stacey and Lily when they're settled.

----------


## lizann

Poor Jean she is cracking up and Kat has to deal with her not a good idea for a heavily pregnant lady - great acting as usual from Gillian 

Whitney wants Connor and he wants her step granny Carol oh cant wait till this comes out Bianca wont be happy

----------


## lizann

Kat to baby bump "this is big mutha you are evicted"  :Rotfl: 

Poor Jean

----------

tammyy2j (29-12-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Ronnie's kindness to, and understanding of, Jean was heart warming.

----------

tammyy2j (29-12-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Ronnie's kindness to, and understanding of, Jean was heart warming.


Yes that was nice 

Does Jean see Amy anymore she was her granny for a bit?

I liked the scenes with Kat and Charlie in the hospital also

----------


## Dutchgirl

End of an era. More than when babs left. Stacey was fab. I even cried when she was up in the plane.

I'm loving Kat again she is so sweet. My heart broke for Jean.

----------


## megan999

Last nights episode was very moving. Poor Ronnie. IMO Samantha Womack is the second best EE actress after Lacey Turner. Ronnie's expression changing as she said "that's my boy" to Tommy.......

----------


## tammyy2j

Ronnie and Kat being home with their babies already was quiet fast imo

----------


## sean slater

Yeh was a bit fast wasnt it?! lol. 

Yeh Ronnie gave a convincing performance as the shocked mother. She maybe should have tried some mouth to mouth? Loved Alfie giving a speech outside The Vic lol Like David Cameron!

----------


## parkerman

Kat was never in hospital with her baby as he was born in the Vic.

In any case you are both a bit behind the times. As long as there are no complications, mother and baby are shipped out within 24 hours of the birth these days.

----------


## Dazzle

I must admit that I haven't watched the last couple of episodes.  I didn't want to see Ronnie lose yet another child - Kat neither.

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok this is just my take on the last episode,, Kat in hospital due to complications,, ok thats all fine and well, but leaving Charlie taking care of the baby was a bit much , and he says  ILL BE BACK IN TWO TICKS,, yea right.. I am also shocked that Alfie stayed down so long to party and Mo  ,,they left a new born baby upstairs alone,,Charlie once again has failed Kat..putting his needs ahead of Kat  and yes this new baby, My heart did go out to Ronnie, but what she did was terrible,, to let another mother think the child that died was hers,, its so wrong in so many ways..But hey its EE.. but still  Will Tommy ever be taken back to Kat and Alfie ??? Kat is going to blame Charlie, Alfie and Mo  .................*

----------


## parkerman

I think last night's episode was based around three fairly unbelievable scenarios.

1. Charlie would leave the baby for so long and seemingly not care (and, incidentally, that he got so drunk so quickly).
2. Connor would ever in a million years fancy Carol
3. Christian would be so distraught over a New Year's kiss which was instigated by the other man in any case.

Actually, the one believable bit I think was what Ronnie did.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (04-01-2011), Chris_2k11 (03-01-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

Two things bothered me: Ronnie taking baby James in a cab home without a car seat. Kat running from hospital with only losing so much blood a couple of hours ago. Not possible. I had the same thing with my first baby and had to take two plasma packed bags iv and still after two days I felt like falling down when getting out of bed.

I felt more for Kat than Ronnie so strange as they both gave outstanding performances. I nearly didn't watch because I knew I had to cry.

----------


## tammyy2j

Kat and Ronnie's babies must look the spit of each other - I dont get why Ronnie didnt call out when she left the house with James or call 999 ???????????

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I dont get why Ronnie didnt call out when she left the house with James or call 999 ???????????


Cos then we wouldn't be having this storyline! ha




> 3. Christian would be so distraught over a New Year's kiss which was instigated by the other man in any case.


Oh god I agree, he was going completely OTT about it.

----------

tammyy2j (04-01-2011)

----------


## lizann

Poor Kat I really felt for her tonight but she knows it is not her baby 

Ronnie is one heartless cow to do that - I hope the truth comes out soon this story is very far fetched imo it is like something from Sunset Beach

----------


## Dutchgirl

OMG that is so heartbreaking. Kat will know when she hears James cry that he is hers. Moms know.

Outstanding performances by Samantha, Shane and Jessie. They are so beleivable.

----------


## Katy

i dont understand why they had to have this storyline, it would be interesting to see the effect it has on the viewers all this misery.

----------

Cat2687 (05-01-2011)

----------


## Perdita

The BBC got more than TWO THOUSAND complaints over its gruesome cot death and baby snatch on Albert Square, according to The Sun.

----------


## Dazzle

> i dont understand why they had to have this storyline, it would be interesting to see the effect it has on the viewers all this misery.


Well, I'm one viewer they've lost for the moment.  I'll start watching again when the funeral etc is over 'cos I can't bear all the misery  :Sad:

----------


## Timalay

> The BBC got more than TWO THOUSAND complaints over its gruesome cot death and baby snatch on Albert Square, according to The Sun.


Yeah and everything The Sun publishes is true.

Little Tiffany and Morgan with Kat was really sweet tonight.

Not really enjoying this Kat/Ronnie baby storyline.

----------


## Perdita

> Yeah and everything The Sun publishes is true.
> 
> Little Tiffany and Morgan with Kat was really sweet tonight.
> 
> Not really enjoying this Kat/Ronnie baby storyline.


I can imagine this to be true though, uncomfortable viewing makes a lot of people complain. Also not all people seem to realise that it is a fictional storyline, not a true documentary of life in London and it could have affected them because they lost a baby

----------


## alan45

> The BBC got more than TWO THOUSAND complaints over its gruesome cot death and baby snatch on Albert Square, according to The Sun.





> Yeah and everything The Sun publishes is true.


I understand your scepticism over what the Sun published. Of course they got it wrong. It wasnt 2000 complaints but over 3400.

My sources are impeccable

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-12110324

http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/soaps/eas...aby-swap/11423

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...omplaints.html

----------


## Abbie

The thing is, is yes it can be hard to watch but people need to get it into there heads thats its a storyline its not real and as horrible as it is it makes things more interesting and dramatic, people wouldnt be complaining if it was some book they read that this happened in!!

----------


## alan45

It may not be real but its portrayal on screen brings back memories to people who have went through infant death

----------


## kayuqtuq

> Well, I'm one viewer they've lost for the moment.  I'll start watching again when the funeral etc is over 'cos I can't bear all the misery


Me too, although my not watching has more to do with Ronnie not getting a happy ending after all that she's been through.  How much more misery do the scriptwriters have to put this character through?  If I was Samantha Womack I think I'd be asking for the character to have some happiness for once.

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2011)

----------


## lizann

> Well, I'm one viewer they've lost for the moment.  I'll start watching again when the funeral etc is over 'cos I can't bear all the misery


Me too - I cant believe Ronnie would do that after all she had her child taken from her she knows this heartbreak 

I will give credit to Jessie and Shane and even the actor who plays Charlie they are stellar in their performances but the swap is way too far fetched storyline

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2011)

----------


## Perdita

I can imagine Ronnie doing this because she has lost a child, basically twice before, when Danielle was taken away from her for adoption and then in the accident. She can't cope with that heartache again.
I don't think the storyline is too far fetched, bereaved mothers have stolen babies in real life all over the world.
It is very painful to watch though, I can understand that some viewers don't want to watch at the moment.

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

I must say that it is difficult to watch. But there are some beautiful moments in there as well. Morgan and Tiffanny. Kat and Alfies chemistry. Billy showing a caring side and is allowed to show it. He has been a friend of Alfies so it is natural to see him shine. ( I know they weren't mates when the Kat /Alfi/ Little Mo was going on).

I do hope it doesn't go ond and on. And I hope the couples can come through this, that would be a first.

But well portrayed by all actors. Scott must have been filming this right through Strictly, that must have been an ordeal.

----------


## ali does soap

I complained to the BBC, not just about this, but also the fall in standards of the programme in general.
It has become so bad, over the the last couple of years really, standards have dropped and I find it no longer fit for family viewing, I used to watch with my daughters,then I did with my grand daughters, they are ten, and we dont let them watch any more,trying to explain to them whats going on was embarrassing recently there has been adultery, drug addiction, murder, attempted murders (three), violence on several occaisions, theft, selling stolen goods,sex, kids going to prison, and all at 7.30 !! (not to mention Sunday afternoons)I have watched EE since it started, through bad periods and great times, I saw the original cot death story and it was handled so well...Other sensitive subjects over the years have been helpful and often brave, Mark with HIV, Kat with her paedophile uncle,Arthur when he had a breakdown, and so many more... this is the tradition of EE and I have been an avid fan. But it also had fun, realism, morality, sentiment and normality so there was a balance, when people were doing outlandish things there would be other normal even boring stuff going on to counter balance.now every second person is a psycho!! characters that were nice have to be made nasty,there is  no hiding place where you can drop in and find a bit of peace, just full on grief all the while. 
I have hung on getting increasingly despondant, still tuning in out of habit, but this last storyline has finished it for me, I stopped watching last week and dont think I will bother anymore.

----------


## Perdita

Samantha Womack has reportedly been abused by a EastEnders fan, calling her a murdering ****, as she walked with her two children.   :Angry:

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought last night Ronnie would tell Roxy 

The scenes with Kat and Charlie were really sad but kudos to the all the actors involved

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Kat she is heartbroken Ronnie is terrible for what she did

I feel Alfie is trying to get rid of Tommy's stuff too soon imo

----------


## Abbie

> It may not be real but its portrayal on screen brings back memories to people who have went through infant death


Yes and I understand that but at the same time there are going to be storylines all the time that may bring back memories for viewers and yes these memories may be bad ones and really sad but I cant see the point in viewers complaining every time a storyline causes then pain as it brings back there own memories in relation to the storyline. The point in the storylines is to try and help people by bringing the issue up and they do give you numbers for lines to talk too if people wnat that help.
The storyline here I feel to trying to portray the desperation of ronnie who has gone through so much heartbreak and then with in the immediate aftermath of another devastion she has a moment of madness from which she feels she cannot turn back on because she knows what she has done to terrible. And yes the storyline shows a a family going through heartbreak when they shouldnt be as the main focus of the stroyline i feel is the breakdown of ronnie

----------

megan999 (09-01-2011), Perdita (08-01-2011), Siobhan (10-01-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

I did the whole catch up when I got back and I thought it was done very well.. as Abbie said, I think it was more about Ronnie's state of mind than the infant death syndrome.. Ronnie knows she did wrong and it wasn't like she just thought "oh I know, there is a baby in Vic, I will swap".. she went looking for help and had a moment of madness.. she realised how wrong it was just before Kat found the baby... she told Roxy.. she knew she had done wrong but was too far into it to turn back... 
The scenes with Kat and Alfie were very well done and I cried when Morgan asked if she would like him to take her home...

----------


## lizann

Wow Whitney is really turning into a slapper lately how will she feel she finds out her fella is poking step nana also  :Big Grin: 

I really wish Ronnie would just tell the damn truth

----------


## Perdita

> Wow Whitney is really turning into a slapper lately *how will she feel she finds out her fella is poking step nana also*


The way you have put that made me laugh   :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> The way you have put that made me laugh


She's ever so poliet isn't she?  :Lol:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Wow that was a powerful episode. So well played by all actors.

 They should have put the Ronnie bit in the next episode.  Spoiler:    because we know that this is not going to end here

----------


## Siobhan

> Wow that was a powerful episode. So well played by all actors.
> 
>  They should have put the Ronnie bit in the next episode.  Spoiler:    because we know that this is not going to end here


I was in tears when Jean read out the little prayer.. it was so beautiful.. Gillian and Jessie work really well together.. I hope to see more of Jean and Kat in future...

----------

tammyy2j (13-01-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I was in tears when Jean read out the little prayer.. it was so beautiful.. Gillian and Jessie work really well together.. I hope to see more of Jean and Kat in future...


I agree that was so  beautiful.

----------


## Siobhan

I was glad she came back.. I loved her lines to Mo.. I am not mental, I am sad. it is not a day trip to claxton

----------


## parkerman

And what's wrong with Clacton??? :Ponder:

----------


## Siobhan

> And what's wrong with Clacton???


 well apparently if you are mad, you get a day trip there..must be a town of mental people  :Angel:

----------


## tammyy2j

Why didnt any of the rest of the Slaters come for the funeral ??????

I agree Jean's prayer was lovely 

I must say I think Jessie's acting has been fantastic way better than Samantha imo

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I was glad she came back.. I loved her lines to Mo.. I am not mental, I am sad. it is not a day trip to claxton


I loved that bit from Jean too. it's perfectly ok for her to be upset about something like this, anyone would be.

----------


## tammyy2j

Why the helll didn't Ronnie fess up and say it out straight in the pub or to Dot - I know it will be very hard to believe but I'm sure if they did a blood test the truth would be revealed

Jean was great tonight again I do like her scenes with Kat now 

It was sad to see Charlie leave he didnt take much with him I hope he might come back 

Poor Mo is all alone now

----------


## Abbie

I think shes just finding it really hard to say out loud and really scared

----------

Siobhan (14-01-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

*I think every one is totally CONFUSED as to Why RONNIE acted the way she did, Jack has no idea what he has "signed up " for. I thought for a moment Ronnie was going to confess to Dot.
Well byee Charlie Slatter...at least he didn't drive himself off in his black cab LOL  I am sure he will be back some day. 
Jean and Kat were just awesome , totally great chemistry together..yes Mo is now alone,,she can always have FAT ELVIS  to move in with her for company (has any one ever seen this person she talks about,,, fat elvis ??)  Another observation, why hasn't Kat thrown Alfie out??? Doesn't she know he never once went up to check on the baby??? He was too focused on running the VIC ...I guess Alfie didn't want  Charlie to go because at least some one else would share the blame with him..( I dunno )*

----------


## Siobhan

Ronnie tried to tell Kat and everyone.. she tried to tell Dot and nobody is listening to her as they are putting it down to post natal depression. Jean was the only one last night who asked questions as to what Ronnie was doing... 
Loved Jean and Kat together especially when Jean offered her care worker to Kat.. that was really sweet

I thought Charlie leaving was sad... very touching Father and daughter moment.. that is 2nd time Kat said goodbye to someone she loves at the tube station.. I don't think I will ever forget when she said goodbye to Zoey.. that was really sad too

----------


## Siobhan

> I think shes just finding it really hard to say out loud and really scared


 it is like if she says it out loud it makes it even worse in her mind... she really did try but the right words didn't come out

----------


## lizann

Was last night the first time we saw what was upstairs in the station I dont ever remember seeing a train or platform 

I am so sick and tired of Ronnie already she is always bloody miserable and where the heck is Roxy

----------


## Siobhan

> Was last night the first time we saw what was upstairs in the station I dont ever remember seeing a train or platform 
> 
> I am so sick and tired of Ronnie already she is always bloody miserable and where the heck is Roxy


Yeah, I think it was the first time we saw upstairs... 
Course Ronnie is miserable.. seems the writers don't want her to be happy... she was abuse by her father, her daughter died in her arms, her sister slept with her boyfriend, she lost her baby when her dad pushed her, her new baby dies... she has had a very tragic life

----------


## lizann

> Yeah, I think it was the first time we saw upstairs... 
> Course Ronnie is miserable.. seems the writers don't want her to be happy... she was abuse by her father, her daughter died in her arms, her sister slept with her boyfriend, she lost her baby when her dad pushed her, her new baby dies... she has had a very tragic life


I am surprised she hasnt killed herself yet 

Her whinning and crying is bugging me big time

----------


## Chris_2k11

Its a shame to see another Slater go, Charlie was never the most exciting character but I did like him. Was he axed?

----------


## Siobhan

> Its a shame to see another Slater go, Charlie was never the most exciting character but I did like him. Was he axed?


I think he was part of the mass culling of characters from a while back...

----------

Chris_2k11 (14-01-2011)

----------


## Katy

he was a good chatacter i likedc him, also what a rubbish exit for such a long term character.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Glenda is turning into a hilarious character!

----------


## Siobhan

Glenda annoys me... but I do like her encounters with Shirley... 
Yesterday wasn't great... Felt sorry for Bianca thinking Tiffany is been abused...

----------


## megan999

> Yesterday wasn't great...


I agree. I was getting annoyed with Tamwar's storyline with Afia. Been there, done that. I am also annoyed with Carol and Connor.

----------

Siobhan (18-01-2011)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

So glad it's all out in the open!

I am seriously loving Max... Especially his scenes with Tiffany and the superhero part!

One thing that* really* annoyed me was that Morgan disappeared when he was meant to be with Ricky & Liam?!

----------

parkerman (19-01-2011), tammyy2j (19-01-2011)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I wondered what had happened to Morgan.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I think Jake Wood is superb. He's got to be one of the best soap actors around. Why doesn't he win more awards?

----------


## Siobhan

Jake Wood was brilliant last night... I really enjoy this one... nice to see the brannings/butchers getting a show to themselves

----------


## tammyy2j

> So glad it's all out in the open!
> 
> I am seriously loving Max... Especially his scenes with Tiffany and the superhero part!
> 
> One thing that* really* annoyed me was that Morgan disappeared when he was meant to be with Ricky & Liam?!


Max was the best part of last night's episodes - Carol was annoying and so was Whitney

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Max was the best part of last night's episodes - Carol was annoying and so was Whitney


I'm loving him as well. Jake wood does a fine job. I think he is so beleivable.

----------

parkerman (19-01-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

I really enjoyed the dialogue between Max and Tiff..I wanted to slap Carol, shes just plain stupid, making one excuse after another and then lying to cover up the excuses she made,, Whitney PIZZES me off  that little girl needs a SLAP..Shes as stupid as Carol is. I have just about had enough of Carol and Whitney. they can go ... :Thumbsdown: 
I do not believe for one min that Bianca clobbered a young buck like Connor,Shes a lil gal and Connor is young and healthy, and lived on the streets a long time so hes handy with his fists, so I really do not think Bianca did it.. what do u guys think?? Remember she showed herself to him and spoke to him..  she didn't have any thing in her hands ( that we could see )

----------


## Siobhan

I don't get Whitney... she was seriously throwing herself at Connor and then saying he was cheating on her.. he wasn't even going out with her so how can she think he was?? he was just using her and she should have known that... At least Carol had more of a conversation with him that Whitney did.. every time was saw Connor and Whit together was just having sex.. how was that a meaningful going out with each other that Whit seemed to think it was???

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I haven't enjoyed Eastenders much lately, but Tuesday's episode was brilliant I thought. Some fantastic acting and good mentions of the past.

----------


## JustJodi

> I don't get Whitney... she was seriously throwing herself at Connor and then saying he was cheating on her.. he wasn't even going out with her so how can she think he was?? he was just using her and she should have known that... At least Carol had more of a conversation with him that Whitney did.. every time was saw Connor and Whit together was just having sex.. how was that a meaningful going out with each other that Whit seemed to think it was???


*this was all about sex..nothing more, they never did become bf/gf..this whole storey line has way too many HOLES IN IT ....CHEATING yea sure.This is really all about BILLY*

----------

Siobhan (21-01-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

Got to love have stupid Ricky is at times.. 

I understand Zainab been upset to see Afia father again but what has that got to do with Afia.. she wasn't even born so why should she be punished for what her father did??? And just cause Tam is with her, that doesn't mean his parents have to even interact with her parents... I feel sorry for Tam..

----------


## parkerman

Yes, Frank was right. There is no doubt that Ricky is a pilchard.

When he was asked how did Carol and Connor know each other, why didn't he just say that Connor was a friend of Billie's? And why say Bianca had gone to New Zealand? For all he knew, she could have walked through the door that second.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (21-01-2011), lizann (21-01-2011), Siobhan (21-01-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes, Frank was right. There is no doubt that Ricky is a pilchard.
> 
> When he was asked how did Carol and Connor know each other, why didn't he just say that Connor was a friend of Billie's? And why say Bianca had gone to New Zealand? For all he knew, she could have walked through the door that second.


that is what I was hoping.. when he told the police that Bianca was with Pat and then for her to walk though the door "Ah honey, you're home"  :Lol:  
Now that would have been comic genius at its best!

----------


## lizann

> Yes, Frank was right. There is no doubt that Ricky is a pilchard.
> 
> When he was asked how did Carol and Connor know each other, why didn't he just say that Connor was a friend of Billie's? And why say Bianca had gone to New Zealand? For all he knew, she could have walked through the door that second.


Ricky didnt have a clue what to say or do but I do like his character 

Whitney is doing my head in no remorse for what she has done lying to Bianca and Carol seems more worried about Connor than Bianca who is missing 

Poor Syed his family still dont want him

----------


## parkerman

Why can't Eastenders leave married couples alone? Even when they are no longer in it they have to break up their marriages!!! (Sonia and Martin)

----------


## Perdita

> Why can't Eastenders leave married couples alone? Even when they are no longer in it they have to break up their marriages!!! (Sonia and Martin)


Exactly what I was thinking. Surely they could have explained Martin's absence by working away from home, for example,  rather than him having had an affair.  :Sad:

----------

parkerman (22-01-2011)

----------


## Perdita

I missed Connor being beaten up when it aired at first and in the omnibus  :Sad:   Was it Bianca because she was lurking by the market?  Why do people always phone at inconvenient times, lol

----------


## jules29

Have I missed something...what happened to Zainab's baby, nobody ever seems to be looking after it?

----------


## Perdita

> Have I missed something...what happened to Zainab's baby, nobody ever seems to be looking after it?


In soapland, they are never seen or heard, phantom babies

----------

jules29 (24-01-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Exactly what I was thinking. Surely they could have explained Martin's absence by working away from home, for example,  rather than him having had an affair.


Couldn't see the point of her turning up anyway. She can come when her sister is fleeing the police but cannot be bothered to turn up for her brothers funeral? Only because Martin was cheating on her. To thin that story.

----------

tammyy2j (24-01-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

It is very thin cause Pasty went into labour 3 weeks earlier so Sonia was an add on.. I thought the last scene with Carol and Bianca was very emotional

----------


## tammyy2j

> Couldn't see the point of her turning up anyway. She can come when her sister is fleeing the police but cannot be bothered to turn up for her brothers funeral? Only because Martin was cheating on her. To thin that story.


Yes there was no point to Sonia's one off return imo

----------


## parkerman

> It is very thin cause Pasty went into labour 3 weeks earlier so Sonia was an add on..


Poor Natalie can't have much work on at the moment...

----------

JustJodi (25-01-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

> Poor Natalie can't have much work on at the moment...


didn't she just have a baby herself so maybe hasn't decided to go back to work or not...

----------

parkerman (24-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Poor Natalie can't have much work on at the moment...


She had her own reality show I think

----------


## lizann

Carol calling Whitney a slapper and not being a proper member of the family was a bit much after all Carol is a lot older than both Connor and Whitney and being the "grown up" should have taken the high road and then Ricky tells Whitney to leave - I dont understand why Whitney and Carol went to the hospital to see Connor - HELLO Bianca in jail

----------

tammyy2j (25-01-2011)

----------


## moonstorm

Well I loved Jane's hair last night, that was the highlight for me lol

----------

Dutchgirl (26-01-2011), lizann (25-01-2011), parkerman (25-01-2011), Siobhan (25-01-2011), tammyy2j (25-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Well I loved Jane's hair last night, that was the highlight for me lol


She needs to drop Ian and get a new fella now 

Max is jealous of Lauren and Greg's relationship now yet he had no problem dropping his family to run off with Stacey is she would have him 

I agree Carol was harsh on Whitney I think they both still want Connor

----------


## JustJodi

*Hey wasn't the actress that played Connors mom also on HOLBY CITY as Ric's ex wife ??? Boy did she tell Carol some home truths.. I loved seeing Carol put in her place, I honestly do not like her.. sowwy...I am getting BORED with Glenda and Phil..I can not get used to this new Ben..hes not hard of hearing any more.. did he get his hearing back while he was in jail ??  Or did the EE writers forget he originally was supposed to be hard of hearing and wore a hearing aid ???? Anyway what do u guys think about Roxy being surrogate mom to Syed and Christaians baby,, and ummm excuse me how does this work ? I know how you make babies, but are they gonna do it with a turkey baster or the old fashioned way,, ?????*

----------


## Siobhan

I don't think Syed is happy that Roxy is going to play mum.. I am sure it is a turkey baster job here too  :Lol: 

Connor's mum was right about both of them.. Connor want a mum, Carol wanted a son, been together masked what they truly needed and she pointed that out. Had to laugh at Whitney last night.. "Here have all the peas".. whoosh!! Then walking off in a strop, typical teenager... 

Where did Ryan pop up from?? it seems from all accounts he was staying in the flat? doesn't he have a job in the Vic still???

----------


## lizann

> I don't think Syed is happy that Roxy is going to play mum.. I am sure it is a turkey baster job here too 
> 
> Connor's mum was right about both of them.. Connor want a mum, Carol wanted a son, been together masked what they truly needed and she pointed that out. Had to laugh at Whitney last night.. "Here have all the peas".. whoosh!! Then walking off in a strop, typical teenager... 
> 
> Where did Ryan pop up from?? it seems from all accounts he was staying in the flat? doesn't he have a job in the Vic still???


To be fair on Whitney her "granny" Carol had called her a slapper and said she wasnt really part of the family and then Ricky told her to leave so I would be angry at that as well 

Oh yes Jane's hair looked great

----------


## Siobhan

did Ricky tell her to leave or did he just say "leave it"?? I don't he told her to go

----------


## lizann

> did Ricky tell her to leave or did he just say "leave it"?? I don't he told her to go


Yes Ricky told her leave the room I guess to go anywhere just leave

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes Ricky told her leave the room I guess to go anywhere just leave


Leave the room and leave are 2 different things...

Not justifying either but they are different.. I often tell the kids to leave the room, it doesn't mean I want them to pack a bag and get out

----------


## lizann

> Leave the room and leave are 2 different things...
> 
> Not justifying either but they are different.. I often tell the kids to leave the room, it doesn't mean I want them to pack a bag and get out


He just told her to leave I'm guessing he meant the room - "Whitney leave just leave go anywhere" I think they were his exact words 

I do think Carol went way ott with Whitney last night in what she said

----------


## Siobhan

> He just told her to leave I'm guessing he meant the room - "Whitney leave just leave go anywhere" I think they were his exact words 
> 
> I do think Carol went way ott with Whitney last night in what she said


yes she did but in a way I feel for her.. she got a right slap (methphorically) at the hospital.. a wake up call that she needs her son, not connor..so maybe it was like losing Billie all over again for her

----------


## tammyy2j

Mas should tell Jane that Ian is blackmailing him he wont get rumpy then  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

> mas should tell jane that ian is blackmailing him he wont get rumpy then


funny

----------


## JustJodi

*I totally agree..that Mas should just tell Jane that Ian was trying to Black mail him,, Ian is a total doody head ..Seems the older Ian gets the DUMBER he is ,,,Ok Roxy and her turkey baster... whats the chances of this working ?? for a viable pregancy ??? I love the relationship she has with Christiaan, but her mom was right she was wishing Christiaan was STRAIGHT, I think Christiaan was hoping that Roxy hadn't done the "deed" looks like its a bit too late now .I totally "switched off" when Carol came on and Whitney.. those two are boring me to tears.. Its too bad Ryan and Whitney never really became close :-( Looks like Janine is back..guess things should get interesting again ..*

----------


## Siobhan

Yeah.. Mas should tell Jane but then again he should just be honest and tell Zainab.. nothing happened and yes it will hurt her but it is worth having this hanging over his head

Roxy and Christian are great together.. not sure if the whole turkey baster thing will work and as for Roxy talking about a brother or sister for Amy.. doesn't Jack have 3 other kids which are step sister/brother (as this child would be) to Amy.. Ronnie's baby James, his other daughter Penny and Richard, son of whatsherface Phil's sister (name totally escapes me now)

----------


## Perdita

Phil's sister is called Sam.

----------

Siobhan (26-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think once Ronnie leaves Roxy and Jack will get together 

I do like Christian and Roxy's friendship 

Does anyone else think Amira might return or news of Syed's baby will be found out soon since they are bringing up kids for Christian and Syed now. If the actress who plays Amira dont return then recast or kill the character off screen and let Syed bring up the baby with Christian.

----------


## Siobhan

> I think once Ronnie leaves Roxy and Jack will get together 
> 
> I do like Christian and Roxy's friendship 
> 
> Does anyone else think Amira might return or news of Syed's baby will be found out soon since they are bringing up kids for Christian and Syed now. If the actress who plays Amira dont return then recast or kill the character off screen and let Syed bring up the baby with Christian.


Oh never thought of that.. so maybe Roxy becomes pregnant for Christian and then Syed's baby turns up... Will they keep both or leave Roxy holding the baby??? interesting!!

----------


## parkerman

I noticed with their usual sledgehammer subtlety last night that Eastenders attempted to put a stop to people criticising the fact that Ben had come out of jail with no hearing aid. We had about five minutes of close up shots of the back of his ear showing his hearing aid. Delightful.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (27-01-2011), JustJodi (27-01-2011), Siobhan (26-01-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

I knew there was something else I was going to point out. I did notice that too!!

----------


## Dutchgirl

So Whitney has to fend for herself. I feel sorry for her. people should have more considiration. She has been damaged very badley and should be looked after better. Ryan was really mean to her. He is a worthless brother.

----------


## Siobhan

> So Whitney has to fend for herself. I feel sorry for her. people should have more considiration. She has been damaged very badley and should be looked after better. Ryan was really mean to her. He is a worthless brother.


She should look after herself better too.. she threw herself at connor and allowed herself to be used.... She needs to get tougher and Carol annoyed me last night as Ricky had gotten through to her to come home

----------


## tammyy2j

I know Patsy had to leave early because of her baby so Bianca hands herself in to the police and is sent to jail straight away no trial no mention of how long she got all abit too rushed together 

I do feel sorry for Whitney and of all people to live with Janine that cant be good

I hope the EE writers dont hook up Carol with Ricky while Bianca is in jail

----------


## Siobhan

they did mention last night Bianca refused bail until the trial so she can work of her time now before sentenced.... 

Janine is bad!! Whitney would have been better to have gone home

----------


## tammyy2j

How is Kim and Denise leaving with Ian?

----------


## Siobhan

> I hope the EE writers dont hook up Carol with Ricky while Bianca is in jail


eugh!! it is bad enough hooking Phil up with Auntie Glenda.. that would put me right of my tea

----------


## megan999

> How is Kim and Denise leaving with Ian?


Because their bathroom got flooded.

----------


## Siobhan

> Because their bathroom got flooded.


I thought all the electric blew out..

----------


## lizann

> So Whitney has to fend for herself. I feel sorry for her. people should have more considiration. She has been damaged very badley and should be looked after better. Ryan was really mean to her. He is a worthless brother.


Yes I feel for Whitney also Bianca will be made as hell when she gets out especially the way Carol is treating her

----------


## JustJodi

> I noticed with their usual sledgehammer subtlety last night that Eastenders attempted to put a stop to people criticising the fact that Ben had come out of jail with no hearing aid. We had about five minutes of close up shots of the back of his ear showing his hearing aid. Delightful.


 Oh How wonderful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lizann

I had to laugh at Christian buying red roses for Syed

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok was there any thing GOOD tonight ????????? I found the whole program SNORE WORTHY..*

----------


## Siobhan

> *Ok was there any thing GOOD tonight ????????? I found the whole program SNORE WORTHY..*


I liked the interaction with Jane and Tanya as always...

----------


## parkerman

> *Ok was there any thing GOOD tonight ?????????*


Yes, beetroot man having a heart attack.

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes, beetroot man having a heart attack.


When I first read about this and how Ian was there, I though how cruel but after seen the way Phil treated Ian last night, making him beg and kiss his feet, I hope Ian leaves him.... (well not to die but to suffer a bit).. Phil is nothing but a bully!!

----------


## JustJodi

> I liked the interaction with Jane and Tanya as always...



*Yea that was the only good thing,,*

----------


## JustJodi

> When I first read about this and how Ian was there, I though how cruel but after seen the way Phil treated Ian last night, making him beg and kiss his feet, I hope Ian leaves him.... (well not to die but to suffer a bit).. Phil is nothing but a bully!!


*Phil is nothing but a cowardly bully,I have a feeling this heart attack is not going to "soften" him up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Ian now know Phil is also cheating with Glenda?

----------


## parkerman

He does now....

----------


## JustJodi

*Glenda was laying over him(Phil) in her slip.. so I think even a muppet like Ian will put 2 and 2  together ...*

----------


## tammyy2j

Maybe Ian should blackmail Phil now

----------


## tammyy2j

Surely Phil be dead considering the amount of time Ian left him there before finally getting him to hospital 

I thought today Ben was going to tell Shirley he raped/abused in the detention centre although it sounded like he got a few hammerings in there alright 

I had LOL at the teacher thinking Jane and Shirley were a couple

----------


## JustJodi

> Surely Phil be dead considering the amount of time Ian left him there before finally getting him to hospital 
> 
> I thought today Ben was going to tell Shirley he raped/abused in the detention centre although it sounded like he got a few hammerings in there alright 
> 
> I had LOL at the teacher thinking Jane and Shirley were a couple



Ben more or less said he was raped.. but not in so many words ?????????????
Yea Beetroot should have been kicking up daisies, Ian is alot of things but he isn't a murderer,, now will he fess up to Jane about it ??? I loved it when the teacher ASSUMED Jane and Shirley were a couple,, I laughed so hard my dog jumped LOL..Should be an interesting program on Monday, Shirley looked shell shocked when Phil asked her to marry him...
Another thing..Phil should have been hooked up to alot more stuff ,laying in the hospital bed,,, he goes in the hospital with a resperator ,, flash forward a bit later, he has no O2 mask or what not ????

----------


## parkerman

It depends how severe the heart attack was. I don't think it's unreasonable that he would have survived. 

What I didn't think was reasonable was how Ian thought he could get away with turning the ambulance crew away. Glenda knew Phil was there and didn't the crew ask any questions when they returned?

----------


## Siobhan

> It depends how severe the heart attack was. I don't think it's unreasonable that he would have survived. 
> 
> What I didn't think was reasonable was how Ian thought he could get away with turning the ambulance crew away. Glenda knew Phil was there and didn't the crew ask any questions when they returned?


Glenda didn't know the address of the club so didn't ask question.. not sure if she seen the crew turn up the second time....

----------


## parkerman

> Glenda didn't know the address of the club so didn't ask question.. not sure if she seen the crew turn up the second time....


No, what I meant was that if Phil had died in the club, it would surely have come out that the ambulance crew turned up and Ian had sent them away.

Also, wouldn't the crew have thought it odd that they were sent away after receiving a 999 call and then they were called back?

----------


## Siobhan

> No, what I meant was that if Phil had died in the club, it would surely have come out that the ambulance crew turned up and Ian had sent them away.
> 
> Also, wouldn't the crew have thought it odd that they were sent away after receiving a 999 call and then they were called back?


yeah... and if it was the same crew..it would be suspicious but then again..Ian told them the office was locked and he couldn't get in.. he could have told them he heard a noise and broke in and make it look like the "woman" who called them in the first place left Phil the way he was

----------


## lizann

So Mikey Moon is back

----------


## Siobhan

> So Mikey Moon is back


yep.. and the heart attack hasn't change Phil at all... I thought EE would have used this as a reason to change Phil and Ian's relationship.. I don't mean all pally pally, just not the whole thug bully thing

----------


## JustJodi

> yep.. and the heart attack hasn't change Phil at all... I thought EE would have used this as a reason to change Phil and Ian's relationship.. I don't mean all pally pally, just not the whole thug bully thing


EE isn't about to change that,,obviously,, what I did think was Ian should have shut up ..after Phil said THANK YOU.. Nope he had to run off in the mouth....per usual Ian style .( rolling eyes ) 
Ok so Mikey is back..this is the first time I have seen him, hes not eye candy at all :-(  But hey thats my opinion :-P

----------


## Siobhan

> EE isn't about to change that,,obviously,, what I did think was Ian should have shut up ..after Phil said THANK YOU.. Nope he had to run off in the mouth....per usual Ian style .( rolling eyes ) 
> Ok so Mikey is back..this is the first time I have seen him, hes not eye candy at all :-(  But hey thats my opinion :-P


I second your opinion!! he is not eye candy at all.. What was jodie like last night.. she must have been bloody freezing!!

----------


## tammyy2j

> yep.. and the heart attack hasn't change Phil at all... I thought EE would have used this as a reason to change Phil and Ian's relationship.. I don't mean all pally pally, just not the whole thug bully thing


I kinda wished now Ian has left him to die Phil will never change always will be a bully

----------

Siobhan (01-02-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

I must admit I laughed and laughed when Phil told Ian so gleefully that he'd lost his chance  :Rotfl:

----------


## sean slater

Really good episode tonight! all the stuff about Kat and everything with Whitney. Really came together well. 

Im not liking Michael, I dont see why he has to come back. I dont want him to come in between Kat and Alfie. How awkward is the situation going to be with Michael staying at Ronnie and Jack's. I think I would crack under the pressure on the first day of him being there. 

Janine is so scheming, she'll do anything for money wont she. agh.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ian will never get rid of bully Phil. If he let Phil die it wouldn't be the same Ian. 

I just love Shirley. She has got my sympathy now.

----------


## Siobhan

What Janine did to Whitney was horrible... just because she didn't pull at the club and now gains 50 quid for Whitney!!!

----------


## Dutchgirl

She wasn't looking for it. Not trying to make it right. Bu it sort of fell in her lap. I dislike her for knowing what was going to happen and taking the money. She should have told Whitney up front. Whitney is not streetwise at all.

----------


## Siobhan

Whitney hasn't a clue... and she is far to trusting plus she falls for guys in big ways. look how she was with Connor

----------


## tammyy2j

Whitney was kinda horrid to Mercy who is her friend at least I though she was 

I am surprised Alfie and Kat would tell Jack and Ronnie that Michael was the real father it is not like they are best friends 

That new Lauren is still terrible and annoying

----------


## Siobhan

> Whitney was kinda horrid to Mercy who is her friend at least I though she was 
> 
> I am surprised Alfie and Kat would tell Jack and Ronnie that Michael was the real father it is not like they are best friends 
> 
> That new Lauren is still terrible and annoying


Well Ronnie and Kat did become close when they found out both were raped by family member at a young age.. Alfie told Jack about Michael when they both went to register the birth of Tommy and he wasn't sure to put his name down as the father

I kinda got from last night that the moons and the Brannings grew up together.. did they all live on the Square??

----------


## megan999

> I kinda got from last night that the moons and the Brannings grew up together.. did they all live on the Square??


I thought that when Max and Michael and Jack were talking near the car lot, that they said Michael and Jack were at college together  :Searchme:  I am really getting irritated by Jodie, the way I see it, she's the one getting stroppy with Darren, more than the other way around. I like Tam being Darren's "wing man" LOL

----------


## lizann

EE is on tonight

----------


## Perdita

I am watching it, and you are right, it is Wednesday, should not be. Any idea why it is?

----------


## lizann

> I am watching it, and you are right, it is Wednesday, should not be. Any idea why it is?


I dont know why it on is there something on later in the week or is there a extra episode this week 

Jodie is doing my head in what a winge bag 

Look like Abi still fancies Darren

----------


## Perdita

Because of rugby there is no EastEnders on Friday  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> EE is on tonight


ah darn it.. I missed it... that is pants

----------


## tammyy2j

> ah darn it.. I missed it... that is pants


You didnt miss much it was fairly crap imo

----------


## JustJodi

> I am watching it, and you are right, it is Wednesday, should not be. Any idea why it is?




Friday is some ball game starting at 7:30 p.m   so I guess this was a filler ????????????

----------


## JustJodi

*How long is Michael going to be on??? Is he going to be hanging out until we find out James is Tommy ???*

----------


## tammyy2j

> *How long is Michael going to be on??? Is he going to be hanging out until we find out James is Tommy ???*


I think for a while at least he gets with Roxy

----------


## Siobhan

just watching yesterdays episode.. Kim makes me laugh.. shirley walks into the salon and she say "you do realise this is a beauty salon" and shirley replies "really? looking at you I would say it was more of an ambition"  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

finally finished watching it.. Although Abi just has a schoolgirl crush on Darren, it thought it was insensitive for him to propose to Jodie in front of her.. especially after she had gone and done the room up too

Felt sorry for Alfie in the end but Kat has gone through so much and she was just looking for someone to understand her pain.. she picked the wrong person by asking Michael... 
Janine told Whitney about the money but you can see she is so manipulating her... that is wrong!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

So Glenda told Roxy that Phil took her money but is there anything Roxy can do now about it and I hope Roxy finds out that Glenda knew all along

----------


## Siobhan

> So Glenda told Roxy that Phil took her money but is there anything Roxy can do now about it and I hope Roxy finds out that Glenda knew all along


Yeah.. was surprised at that.. how can Glenda prove it??? she can't but you know Roxy is going to go in Bulling...
Wasn't surprised that Ian didn't back her up.. Phil had something on him, he got something on Phil, no more blackmail to tell Shirley/Jane.. 

Janine is really doing a number on Whitney.. she is using her to get some cash.. Go get a job woman!!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yeah.. was surprised at that.. how can Glenda prove it??? she can't but you know Roxy is going to go in Bulling...
> Wasn't surprised that Ian didn't back her up.. Phil had something on him, he got something on Phil, no more blackmail to tell Shirley/Jane.. 
> 
> Janine is really doing a number on Whitney.. she is using her to get some cash.. Go get a job woman!!


Whitney should have gone home with Ricky but I guess she wont with Carol still being there 

Janine has no friends and with Pat away I think she also is liking having Whitney around plus she is Ryan's sister so another connection to him 

I'm not liking the character of Whitney lately I think the writers have ruined her

----------


## Siobhan

> I'm not liking the character of Whitney lately I think the writers have ruined her


Whitney surprised me yesterday when she just expected Mercy to speak to her after the way she treated her... what a nerve... I don't think Whitney is been ruined, we are seen the affects of Janine's influence on her

----------


## tammyy2j

> Whitney surprised me yesterday when she just expected Mercy to speak to her after the way she treated her... what a nerve... I don't think Whitney is been ruined, we are seen the affects of Janine's influence on her


Even before the character took up with Janine I think she was ruined for me

----------


## lizann

I wish Carol and Ricky would make more of an effort to try to sort Whitney out and get her home

I know Kat is grieving but I feel sorry for poor Alfie I'm glad Michael turned down Kat 

I hope Glenda leaves soon enough

----------


## Siobhan

> Even before the character took up with Janine I think she was ruined for me


Might be to do with the storyline coming up, that they had to show her in a certain way... She was alway vunerable and does latch on to people who manipulate her and alter her behaviour.. look at how she was with Billie.. sweet and nice, then with Connor, deperate and needy... she shows these as an affect of what Tony has done to her.. she came into the show hard as nails and we saw her softer side... 

With everything that has gone on in her past I am not surprised she goes on the way she does

----------


## tammyy2j

> Might be to do with the storyline coming up, that they had to show her in a certain way... She was alway vunerable and does latch on to people who manipulate her and alter her behaviour.. look at how she was with Billie.. sweet and nice, then with Connor, deperate and needy... she shows these as an affect of what Tony has done to her.. she came into the show hard as nails and we saw her softer side... 
> 
> With everything that has gone on in her past I am not surprised she goes on the way she does


Perhaps I just find her character and Lauren quite annoying lately

----------


## Siobhan

> Perhaps I just find her character and Lauren quite annoying lately


No.. I find her annoying too... especially the way she was over Connor and her treatment of Mercy

----------


## tammyy2j

> No.. I find her annoying too... especially the way she was over Connor and her treatment of Mercy


Whitney will be glad of her real friends like Mercy soon enough

----------


## lizann

What happened Michael's eye did Jack punch him already?

----------


## JustJodi

> What happened Michael's eye did Jack punch him already?



Nope Max did,, something to do with his KISS with his g/f   whats her name ????

----------


## tammyy2j

The show has really got boring

----------


## JustJodi

> The show has really got boring


The only exciting thing was when Jack punched Michael.. after that it went down hill  ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz

----------


## Siobhan

I find Michael's acting very hammy... and this "I know you want me" act with every woman is creeping me out...

----------


## JustJodi

> I find Michael's acting very hammy... and this "I know you want me" act with every woman is creeping me out...


*we both agreed from day one he is not eye candy...and I agree he is very HAMMY*

----------


## Siobhan

Just last night he really annoyed me.. went to Ronnie and was all mean "roar roar why did you say that" and then next raised eyebrow "I know your my mates wife and want me"... it was cringe worthy.. he reminds me of Milhouse in the Simpsons the way he talks to Lisa!!

----------


## lizann

Is Heather living at Minty's flat or somewhere else?

Poor Heather she is always having it tough

----------


## JustJodi

I thought it was too but doesn't it appear to be so much smaller tho ????................ so looks like its gonna be CARBON MONOXIDE poisoning ?????

----------


## Siobhan

No.. she is not in Minty's flat.. Dot mentioned last night it was her old friend Ethel's flat... My heart went out to Heather last night but where is all her money going?? she has 3 jobs, cleaning for shirley, laundrette and shop.. the flat rent can't be that expensive, it is tiny so where is her money going?

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (20-02-2011), JustJodi (16-02-2011), parkerman (16-02-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> No.. she is not in Minty's flat.. Dot mentioned last night it was her old friend Ethel's flat... My heart went out to Heather last night but where is all her money going?? she has 3 jobs, cleaning for shirley, laundrette and shop.. the flat rent can't be that expensive, it is tiny so where is her money going?


My thoughts ecxactly. Where is the money going? I must admit I was feeling upset when watching. It was also the way they filmed it. An unsteady camera. Well portrayed. It felt like it was going another way. A mum desperate enough to do something else..... But glad they didn't take it there.

----------

Siobhan (16-02-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Looks like she does not always get the money when she should, did Heather not say last night that Shirley did not give her any wages for 2 weeks? And Darren only ever makes empty promises. And the landlord was not truthful about the council tax being included in the rent, so another unexpected expense for her. I wishes she had taken the offer of the veg from Billy  :Sad:

----------

Siobhan (16-02-2011)

----------


## parkerman

> Looks like she does not always get the money when she should, did Heather not say last night that Shirley did not give her any wages for 2 weeks? And Darren only ever makes empty promises. And the landlord was not truthful about the council tax being included in the rent, so another unexpected expense for her. I wishes she had taken the offer of the veg from Billy


She must get her money from the MiniMart and the Launderette regularly. Shirley gave her the Â£20 she owed her yesterday. As for the Council Tax, Dot sorted that out for her at the CAB so she only has to pay what she can afford by instalment.

The point Shiv made was exactly what I said to my wife during last night's episode. Not only does she seem to have fallen into abject poverty in spite of having three jobs but it's all happened so suddenly. She was ok up until a couple of weeks ago.

----------

Siobhan (16-02-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> No.. she is not in Minty's flat.. Dot mentioned last night it was her old friend Ethel's flat... My heart went out to Heather last night but where is all her money going?? she has 3 jobs, cleaning for shirley, laundrette and shop.. the flat rent can't be that expensive, it is tiny so where is her money going?


She spends it all on the baby I'd say and I think she suffers from asthma and also George was sick 

Darren and Shirley should be helping her out more 

Why cant Heather and George move in with Patrick as Denise and Kim are moving to start their own B&B

----------


## Siobhan

> She spends it all on the baby I'd say and I think she suffers from asthma and also George was sick 
> 
> Darren and Shirley should be helping her out more 
> 
> Why cant Heather and George move in with Patrick as Denise and Kim are moving to start their own B&B


Yeah with nappies and bottles but she doesn't have food in the house or any clean/new clothes for him. Ok Shirley owes her money and she is working nearly all the time between laundrette and shop so what else is she spending it on??? 

3 part-time jobs (if she is declaring any of them) won't incur much tax.. Darren should be given regular maintenance (I don't think he is) but how can they help her out when they don't know about it?? She kept in hidden. It was clear she was so hungry last night but when Billy offered her the veg and said about tough times, she told him to give it to someone else... She cannot get help if she doesn't ask.. She didn't want to hold the book club.. the girl needs to tell someone!!

----------

JustJodi (16-02-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Heather mentioned last night that most her money goes on child care, so she might have 3 jobs but needs to pay somebody to look after George for her when she is working. And her money will change every week, according to how many shifts she does in the launderette and MiniMart. She could have been struggling for a while but she is obviously not prepared to let anybody know.

----------

Siobhan (16-02-2011), tammyy2j (16-02-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

Heather has said off and on for a long time that she's struggling for money.  As Perdita says, it sounds like most of her money goes on child care, which is very expensive for a single parent.

Shirley's worse than useless to Heather - a grand gesture of a party doesn't make up for ignoring her situation day after day.

When are the writers going to give her a break?  :Angry:

----------


## Siobhan

> When are the writers going to give her a break?


when they give Billy a break!

I know childcare is expensive for a single person (have been their myself). Heather needs to know how to manage her money and how not to be a soft touch and demand her money.

----------


## JustJodi

*Shirley is bound to get it out of her, problem is Heather is such a soft touch.. she will go into a shell first before admitting she needs something, seems to me that every thing is falling up on those shoulders, boiler bad, no electricty, no food, no heat,, and her giving George to Darren was a smart move, Thursday should be interesting.*

----------

Siobhan (16-02-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Wow Darren going for custody of George so now he wants him

----------


## Dazzle

> Wow Darren going for custody of George so now he wants him


I hope that Darren changes his mind after looking after George for a few days and finding out it's not as easy as it looks.

----------


## JustJodi

> I hope that Darren changes his mind after looking after George for a few days and finding out it's not as easy as it looks.



Seems like Jodie is the one who is taking care of George ?????

----------


## Siobhan

Janine is a nasty piece of work.. what does she want with Whitney?? seriously she is nasty to her in their flat but yet doesn't want her to go back home.. what does she want??

----------

JustJodi (22-02-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Janine is a nasty piece of work.. what does she want with Whitney?? seriously she is nasty to her in their flat but yet doesn't want her to go back home.. what does she want??


I think she is jealous of Whitney i.e. her relationship with Ricky and the kids 

Poor Heather I really feel for her

----------


## JustJodi

> Janine is a nasty piece of work.. what does she want with Whitney?? seriously she is nasty to her in their flat but yet doesn't want her to go back home.. what does she want??



She is pure evil..............I can not believe Whit is that THICK to believe any of the things Janine says,,, I mean Whit is supposed to be street smart..and heck she lived on the streets  with Bianca and the kids. I am getting a bit bored with this story line,,

----------


## Siobhan

Whitney comes across as been incredibly dumb at times.. surely she can see Janine is playing her.. Janine dropped the cake last night and yet when they all came in, she blamed Whitney.. why didn't Whitney say anything??? I just don't get Janine.. she is really vile to Whitney and yet Whitney stays with her... EVIL!!

----------

JustJodi (23-02-2011), tammyy2j (23-02-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

I think Janine's doing the classic thing that abusive men do to Whitney - making her dependent on her by putting her down and making her feel worthless and unable to cope on her own, and at the same time cutting her off from her family by telling lies about her.  It's an easy situation for a vulnerable young girl to get into, even if it seems like the girl must be stupid to go along with it.  Poor Whitney, there's worse to come for her  :Sad: 

Poor Heather too - another EE woman who feels worthless.

----------

Siobhan (22-02-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well it is like kicking a dog. How harder you kick them the more they like you. As a figure of speaking. Janine is the only one giving her atention right now.Even when it is negative it is still atention. Like this bloke in the Merc. He is bad news.

----------


## Siobhan

My heart went out to Whitney last night... she is been used by Janine and poor girl doesn't know if she is coming or going.. Is Janine going to sleep with Dave or setting Whitney up again??? 

Loved Shirley and Heather last night.. it was like good old times and really funny

----------


## Dazzle

I think Yusef is bad news  and it looks like Denise is going to fall for him  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Siobhan

> I think Yusef is bad news  and it looks like Denise is going to fall for him


I thought she was until she asked about Zainab.. i hope she doesn't fall for him.. it would break up her friendship and Denise and Zainab are great together

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2011)

----------


## Perdita

I can imagine Zainab and Yusef rekindling feelings again   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Dazzle

Ooh, I hope not

----------


## Dutchgirl

Oh that Rob character looked pure evil .My hairs stood up on the back of my neck. I just wanted to scream at the tv:"Run Whitney, run"!!! You can tell all her safety lines are broken. What are those guys called in The Uk? In the Netherlands they are called loverboys. 

Why does Carol have to be such a cow? Was she the same all those hears ago?

----------

Siobhan (28-02-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I can imagine Zainab and Yusef rekindling feelings again


You could be right 

Is Martine also a ex of Michael Moon's?

----------


## JustJodi

> Oh that Rob character looked pure evil .My hairs stood up on the back of my neck. I just wanted to scream at the tv:"Run Whitney, run"!!! You can tell all her safety lines are broken. What are those guys called in The Uk? In the Netherlands they are called loverboys. 
> 
> Why does Carol have to be such a cow? Was she the same all those hears ago?


You mean a PIMP ??? the kind of guys who sell young girls to other men for sex ??? is that what U meant DG ???

----------


## JustJodi

*I just do not know what to think of this whole Massood and Yusef thing, at one point I thought Yusef might have been "wronged" and was not there when Zee was burned..Seems that Zee is also having 2nd thoughts ??? I think Afia and Tam's relationship is DOOMED..that ring that Mass got for Tam to give Afia is now in Yusef's paws, now what is he going to do with it ??  Ronnie kept coming SOOOO close admitting the baby she has now is not hers,, When is all this going to END,, its driving me nuts, and they are DRAGGGGGGGGGing it out and its boring me to tears !!!*

----------

Siobhan (03-03-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

I don't think Yusef has been wronged - he looked really evil at the end of Tuesday's episode.  He deliberately undermined the Masoods with his "family"  engagement ring.  I think it'll turn out that he had something to do with the fire after all.

How stupid is Denise falling for another dodgy man?  There are plenty of warning signs - her best friend hates him for starters.

----------

JustJodi (03-03-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

yeah I have a feeling that it will turn out that it was him who ordered the fire and then changed his mind and tried to save her.. I wish he would leave them alone.. His daughter is marrying Tam.. why does he have to be around??.. My ex in laws didn't move to my area when I was married

----------

Dazzle (03-03-2011)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

^ 'Coz he's evil and wants to stir trouble.  :Lol:  I do agree though Denise, jeez, learn from your mistakes and all.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ha, Glenda. She's amusing. Annoying, but amusing to watch.

----------


## Timalay

Come to think of it how thick is Roxy thinking her mum stole that money.  Glenda wouldn't be any better off because she paid for the wedding venue.

----------


## Siobhan

> Come to think of it how thick is Roxy thinking her mum stole that money.  Glenda wouldn't be any better off because she paid for the wedding venue.


she didn't pay for it.. she said she would, handed over a credit card while Ronnie got married, with not enough money on it and ran from the reception.. she didn't pay for wedding at all

----------


## tammyy2j

> she didn't pay for it.. she said she would, handed over a credit card while Ronnie got married, with not enough money on it and ran from the reception.. she didn't pay for wedding at all


So who did pay for the wedding surely if it was paid for the cops would come after them??????

I hope Roxy does discover it was Phil and Shirley who robbed her

----------


## Siobhan

> So who did pay for the wedding surely if it was paid for the cops would come after them??????
> 
> I hope Roxy does discover it was Phil and Shirley who robbed her


No idea.. maybe I got it wrong but why would they run from the hotel where the reception was suppose to be if they paid for it??

besides.. it they didn't have reception there, then no need to call police as they didn't eat the food and then run

----------


## *-Rooney-*

does anyone else think that kat and alfie are going to be left with chenice?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> You mean a PIMP ??? the kind of guys who sell young girls to other men for sex ??? is that what U meant DG ???


No loverboys. They buy all nice clothes and shower them with nice things. And then they will state that they ow money to bad people, but the money is gone. So they ask their girlfriends to help them out. So the only thing on offer is themselves. ( sort of pimping of course). (are we allowed to say this on the boards?)


But what was Ian thinking putting all that pressure on Ben? Only to save his own sorry ****!

Yusef is so vile! Brrr makes me feel sick. ( he is nice looking though)

----------


## Siobhan

DG.. by all means you can say Pimping cause that is what he will do to her...

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Ben confronts his dad about his affair with Glenda

----------


## parkerman

Talking of Ben, they got rid of the last Ben because they didn't think he was a good enough actor. In my opinion I think this one is worse. Any views?

----------


## Siobhan

> Talking of Ben, they got rid of the last Ben because they didn't think he was a good enough actor. In my opinion I think this one is worse. Any views?


This one is 'ard!!! 

Yeah.. bit of a waste of space and the other one was better.. I think they needed a harder looking character.. you would never have been able to picture old ben pushing someone down as stairs or smashing windows....

----------


## tammyy2j

> Talking of Ben, they got rid of the last Ben because they didn't think he was a good enough actor. In my opinion I think this one is worse. Any views?


I preferred the other Benny Elliot

----------

JustJodi (08-03-2011), Siobhan (07-03-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

> Talking of Ben, they got rid of the last Ben because they didn't think he was a good enough actor. In my opinion I think this one is worse. Any views?


I think the new Ben is a better actor than the old one, myself.  It's hard to imagine the new Ben liking musicals, though, even though they kept mentioning he wanted to watch Bugsy Malone the other day.

----------


## lizann

Phil is caught out - good I hope Shirley gives him a good punch and dumps him 

I honestly cant bear Ronnie on screen anymore

----------


## Dazzle

I was glad to see Ben sticking up for Jay - I thought they were going to be enemies when Ben got back from the detention centre to find Phil had "adopted" Jay.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I was glad to see Ben sticking up for Jay - I thought they were going to be enemies when Ben got back from the detention centre to find Phil had "adopted" Jay.


And the other way around. Jay was sticking up for Ben. I really like the bond between them. They have grown on each other. BTW is Billy staying somewhere else?

----------


## JustJodi

*Well gang it looks like we have seen the back of Glenda, she has left two women heart broken and hurt her daughters ( again ) I am so glad to see her GONE,, its too bad that Shirley didn't smack her good. I do hope that Jane DOES NOT FORGIVE IAN THIS TIME,,, I have a feeling that the  B&B is going to end up with Jane staying there ( does any one know if she is leaving any time soon..) Also when is Heather leaving????? I am a bit TIRED of her moaning and groaning and whining.. Ummmmmmmmmmm is Dot and Mr Bishop gonna have an "affair "  LOL  I am still wondering, did Ben get his hearing back while he was in the dention center and grow some ???? They could have found a different actor to play Ben  this one does not look' ard ...I prefer the Benny Elliot  :-)*

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *Well gang it looks like we have seen the back of Glenda, she has left two women heart broken and hurt her daughters ( again ) I am so glad to see her GONE,, its too bad that Shirley didn't smack her good. I do hope that Jane DOES NOT FORGIVE IAN THIS TIME,,, I have a feeling that the  B&B is going to end up with Jane staying there ( does any one know if she is leaving any time soon..) Also when is Heather leaving????? I am a bit TIRED of her moaning and groaning and whining.. Ummmmmmmmmmm is Dot and Mr Bishop gonna have an "affair "  LOL  I am still wondering, did Ben get his hearing back while he was in the dention center and grow some ???? They could have found a different actor to play Ben  this one does not look' ard ...I prefer the Benny Elliot  :-)*


JJ i saw his hearing aid last night!

```
  Is Jane leaving?
```

----------


## Siobhan

Yeah.. I have seen his hearing aid a few time.. it is very small, blue and looks like the tip of his glasses.. I was hoping Shirley would deep fry Glenda's hair last night... she is such a cow...

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Yeah.. I have seen his hearing aid a few time.. it is very small, blue and looks like the tip of his glasses.. I was hoping Shirley would deep fry Glenda's hair last night... she is such a cow...


I thought Shirley would use the deep frying pan myself. But that would have been gruesome.

----------


## parkerman

> I thought Shirley would use the deep frying pan myself. But that would have been gruesome.


Yes, I thought Glenda had had her chips there...sorry, I'll get my coat....

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes, I thought Glenda had had her chips there...sorry, I'll get my coat....


Groan!

But yes DG.. I thought that too.. Was really nice to see Shirley stand up for the boys against Phil... Phil blaming Ben.. how pathetic.. he was the one who dipped his wick so he should take blame for this

----------


## tammyy2j

I love the smack Shirley gave Phil I thought Glenda would get one from both her and Jane

----------


## Siobhan

> I love the smack Shirley gave Phil I thought Glenda would get one from both her and Jane


That would have been good.. Loved the line from Jane to Shirley "lock up when you are done"....

----------


## lizann

So will Phil kill himself

----------


## Perdita

of course not

----------


## parkerman

> So will Phil kill himself


Not if Alan gets there first.  :Big Grin:

----------

JustJodi (11-03-2011), tammyy2j (11-03-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

*Ian really thinks Jane has forgiven him hasn't he???? How can some one be so damn forgiving ??? I guess if it was me I would have shown him to the door, or did what shirley did top Phil,, smacked him good and then took all his money ( that would have killed old Ian ) BTW  I must have missed an episode or something, did Jane become Bobby's mom offically/legally ?? So have we seen the end of Shanice ( I really thought she was cute ..just like her big sis Lacey ) and her mom Martina ???? I am getting a bit tired of how Kat is treating Alfie,, Hes trying so hard ...Tonights episode should be interesting ,,,,,*

----------


## tammyy2j

> *Ian really thinks Jane has forgiven him hasn't he???? How can some one be so damn forgiving ??? I guess if it was me I would have shown him to the door, or did what shirley did top Phil,, smacked him good and then took all his money ( that would have killed old Ian ) BTW  I must have missed an episode or something, did Jane become Bobby's mom offically/legally ?? So have we seen the end of Shanice ( I really thought she was cute ..just like her big sis Lacey ) and her mom Martina ???? I am getting a bit tired of how Kat is treating Alfie,, Hes trying so hard ...Tonights episode should be interesting ,,,,,*


Well didnt Jane cheat on Ian with Grant and he forgave her anyways Jane deserves better than Ian she should clean him out and leave

----------


## Siobhan

> Well didnt Jane cheat on Ian with Grant and he forgave her anyways Jane deserves better than Ian she should clean him out and leave


It seems they always are just hurting each other.. what kind of marriage is that. Jane cheats with Grant, Ian helps Lucy abort baby, jane kisses Maz, Ian sleeps with Glenda.. and on and on and on

I can't see Phil killing himself, I hope he throws it back in Shirley's face and stays dry

----------


## Katy

i watched last night for the first time in ages...very very confused! 

who was the little girl at kat and alfies?
why was shirley miserable (more miserable than usually) 
Why did Jane randomly start crying? 
Why did heather not want anyone to mention weddings?
What was the ring they were looking for at the start?

----------


## Siobhan

> i watched last night for the first time in ages...very very confused! 
> 
> who was the little girl at kat and alfies?
> why was shirley miserable (more miserable than usually) 
> Why did Jane randomly start crying? 
> Why did heather not want anyone to mention weddings?
> What was the ring they were looking for at the start?


Little girl is Shanice - she is a daughter of a friend of Kat and Alfie from Spain but her mum doesn't care about her at all 
Shirley is more miserable cause she found out the day before her wedding tht Phil was doing his Aunt
Jane randomly cried cause Ian told her the day before that he was doing Phil's aunt too
See answer 2.. shirley was meant to get married
Shirley's engagement ring

----------

Katy (12-03-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

> Well didnt Jane cheat on Ian with Grant and he forgave her anyways Jane deserves better than Ian she should clean him out and leave



If I am not mistaken Jane and Ian were not even married when she and Grant had their little dalliance ...

----------


## Siobhan

> If I am not mistaken Jane and Ian were not even married when she and Grant had their little dalliance ...


Yeah.. but it is still cheating.. she was in a relationship with him and planning to marry him.. Does it make less of an impact if you are NOT married? I don't think so

----------


## JustJodi

> It seems they always are just hurting each other.. what kind of marriage is that. Jane cheats with Grant, Ian helps Lucy abort baby, jane kisses Maz, Ian sleeps with Glenda.. and on and on and on
> 
> I can't see Phil killing himself, I hope he throws it back in Shirley's face and stays dry



I think it is Ian who seems to hurt Jane over and over with his lies,, if any one should be walking out .. its Jane for sure !!  Nah Phil won't kill himself, I agree,, he will probably flush the crack down the toilet and give the booze to some passing wino, or empty it out in front of Shirley and say NAH  I'll stick around ....

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah.. but it is still cheating.. she was in a relationship with him and planning to marry him.. Does it make less of an impact if you are NOT married? I don't think so


I agree it was cheating,, but they were not married.. wasn't Grant still married to that Brazillian lady ?? at that time ???

----------


## Siobhan

> I agree it was cheating,, but they were not married.. wasn't Grant still married to that Brazillian lady ?? at that time ???


yeah I think he was... 

As I said before, there is a pair of them in it and their marriage is a sham in my opinion

----------


## parkerman

> Phil was doing his Aunt
> Jane randomly cried cause Ian told her the day before that he was doing Phil's aunt too


You put it so elegantly, Shiv!  :Big Grin:

----------

Siobhan (11-03-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Bother, phone went, did Phil and Shirley get married or not? Watched until Shirley ran out of registry office, saying she could not do it. Please someone tell me  :Smile:  THANKS

----------


## tammyy2j

> Bother, phone went, did Phil and Shirley get married or not? Watched until Shirley ran out of registry office, saying she could not do it. Please someone tell me  THANKS


No wedding but they drove off into the sunset on honeymoon together happy every after 

For some reason I felt a bit sick seeing Phil and Shirley getting passionate

----------

Perdita (11-03-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

Good on ya Shirley. Keep you own name and be your own person hear, hear!

----------


## Dazzle

> Good on ya Shirley. Keep you own name and be your own person hear, hear!


I thought it was a good twist that Shirley decided not to marry Phil after all - I wasn't expecting that, but it is in keeping with her character.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I thought it was a good twist that Shirley decided not to marry Phil after all - I wasn't expecting that, but it is in keeping with her character.


I agree totally. Sometimes characters act against previous actions. And this was totally her style.

----------

Dazzle (14-03-2011)

----------


## Katy

ive realised that there are some things you really dont want to see in HD, one of them is Phil Mitchell! 

Thanks siobhan! Thats cleared loads up. Had no idea about the wedding hence the confusion.

----------


## parkerman

> ive realised that there are some things you really dont want to see in HD, one of them is Phil Mitchell!


Shirley's not a pretty sight either!

----------


## lizann

Is Whitney really that naive and stupid

----------


## Perdita

think she is more scared now than stupid

----------


## JustJodi

> Is Whitney really that naive and stupid



*apparently she is ....................*

----------


## Siobhan

> Is Whitney really that naive and stupid


Yeah... you have got to realise that she has been abused and used all her life so maybe she accepts this as normal... You can see she is doubting herself. When Lauren mentioned Tony and then when Janine came to see her, she said "it's  not tony"... so there is doubt creeping in but she is also very stubborn and the only reason she went off in the car with Rob cause she didn't want to admit she was wrong to Janine and Lauren...

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Whitney ever have counselling after Tony?

----------


## Siobhan

> Did Whitney ever have counselling after Tony?


I am not sure she did.. It was offered and social workers came around but I don't think she went

----------


## Dutchgirl

OMG how nauseating was that. Rob was so dark and sinister. When the car stopped at the end I thought it would be some of his mates. Luckily it was this family. 
My heart was beating I just wanted to cry for Whitney. How many girls suffer this fate?

How much did they take out of the omnibus? I forgot to tape Friday so had to watch today.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> OMG how nauseating was that. Rob was so dark and sinister. When the car stopped at the end I thought it would be some of his mates. Luckily it was this family. 
> My heart was beating I just wanted to cry for Whitney. How many girls suffer this fate?
> 
> How much did they take out of the omnibus? I forgot to tape Friday so had to watch today.


Just now I read the ten minute episode of last Friday. Thought I missed something.

----------


## Dazzle

I don't understand where Whitney is - I thought after Friday's shocking episode that she would return home.  She asked the family who stopped in the car to call the police, so I thought she had escaped Rob.

----------


## Siobhan

> I don't understand where Whitney is - I thought after Friday's shocking episode that she would return home.  She asked the family who stopped in the car to call the police, so I thought she had escaped Rob.


Maybe she is embarrassed to come home..

----------

Dazzle (22-03-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Surely Michael would try and get more out of Ronnie maybe follow her after she told she has a secret he can never know

----------


## Siobhan

> Surely Michael would try and get more out of Ronnie maybe follow her after she told she has a secret he can never know


I thought it was funny..Michael:  "why don't you like me".. Ronnie: "its a secret"   :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought it was funny..Michael:  "why don't you like me".. Ronnie: "its a secret"


She is doing my head in I cant wait for her exit now

----------

Siobhan (29-03-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

> She is doing my head in I cant wait for her exit now


They have taken some that could have been great and fun and turned her into a tragedy... it is was a waste of her talent as she is a really good actress and very likable as a person

----------


## Perdita

> Surely Michael would try and get more out of Ronnie maybe follow her after she told she has a secret he can never know


He might have been too stunned to react straight away

----------


## tammyy2j

> He might have been too stunned to react straight away


Or he just dont know how to act

----------


## Dutchgirl

I hate what they are doing to Jack. He is so nasty to Ronnie. Even if she did have a post natal depression it is the wrong way to go around things. He should not leave James with Ronnie if she is like that.

You just have to love Jean she is great with everyone.

----------


## Perdita

but Jack has tried the sympathetic husband, supportive husband, maybe he just does not know what else to do

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok have we seen the end of Ronnie???  She left and left the baby with Roxy.. Kat will never know that her child is alive, did she not leave a note, tape recording, something,, this is totally driving me NUTS.. Ohhhhh it was a joy to see Jean again, she is just what Kat needed*

----------


## Perdita

We have not seen the end of Ronnie yet.

----------


## Siobhan

Jean with Kat last night totally pulled at my heart strings.. Gillian is a fantastic actress and she works well with everyone in EE especially when doing emotional scene.. The words she said to Kat last night were beautiful.. I love that she is back now and has Kat to bounce off like she did with Stacey.. Well done EE for keeping such a great actress

----------


## Dutchgirl

> but Jack has tried the sympathetic husband, supportive husband, maybe he just does not know what else to do


It is probably true. But still leaving the baby with such an unstable mom. Makes my heart cringe.

----------


## Siobhan

> but Jack has tried the sympathetic husband, supportive husband, maybe he just does not know what else to do


I don't think he is.. he was horrible to her last night..like he gave up on her... WE know what she is going through but he doesn't... with postnatal he could see if she can get someone, try the hospital or clinics, to come chat to her as that is what he thinks she is suffering from. And as DG said.. he did walk out and leave a child with an unstable mother 

Michael annoyed me last night.. going on about how does Ronnie know how it feels.. he didn't even care when he heard and Ronnie should have told him how she lost Danielle..

----------


## Timalay

Fatboy's father was not at all how I expected him tp be.

----------


## Perdita

no, he was not what I expected, I agree with you  :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Oh boho to you Jack. If he cared about Ronnie that much he would know she wasn't an attention seeker. Or nmaybe he wants to convince himself that she is. She must have bruised his ego somewere. Please get him out he is so disapointing. He can learn something from Max.

----------


## lizann

Scott is really a bad actor and this storyline highlights his awful acting skills

----------


## kayuqtuq

> We have not seen the end of Ronnie yet.


What a shame.  I can't stand to see her miserable face a moment longer.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Fatboy's father was not at all how I expected him tp be.


Me either 

I thought his mum or dad was maybe coloured or asian

----------


## JustJodi

> What a shame.  I can't stand to see her miserable face a moment longer.



I am with U kay,,, but I do not think we will be suffering her face much longer   ,,,,,,,,,,, gawd I hope we don't

----------


## Dutchgirl

It is not easy to watch Ronnie. it is dragging on to long. I know depression is hard and it can stay for a long time. But there isn't any progress now.

----------


## Perdita

There is progress, Ronnie is getting the strength to do the right thing, but painful to observe, I agree

----------


## parkerman

> What a shame.  I can't stand to see her miserable face a moment longer.


Just think yourself lucky the producers were forced to shorten this storyline. It was originally supposed to go till Christmas!

----------


## JustJodi

> Just think yourself lucky the producers were forced to shorten this storyline. It was originally supposed to go till Christmas!



*for once the producers have done the right thing   ...thanks for the heads up parkerman :-)*

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok gang what was your take on this evenings episode at the engagement party???? I thought Syed looked like a Prince that stepped out of the Arabian nights LOL..Poor Heather :-( Janine has $$$$$$$ signs in her eyes , her gramma is no dumb bunny.... Ricky getting busted,,,*

----------


## Siobhan

Maybe it is just me but I thought that Yusef was completely disrespectful to his daughter who he claims to love. He invited Syed just to annoy Masood and it kinda ruined his daughter's big night.. that to me is disrespectful! 

Loving Janine's grandmother.. you can see where Janine got her inner bitch from!!

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, Yusef was disrespectful to his daughter, as well as plain cruel to Syed in using him to get to the Masoods (who continue to shock with their treatment of Syed).  It seems Yusef will go to any lengths to get what he wants. 

I'm so glad Tamwar stood up to his parents and told Syed to stay.

----------

Siobhan (06-04-2011)

----------


## LostVoodoo

forget the treatment of Syed, i had no idea the walls of the resturaunt well made of polystyrene rather than concrete!

----------

Dazzle (06-04-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

So why was the Masood baby still in a pram? He must be way too big.

----------

JustJodi (07-04-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

> So why was the Masood baby still in a pram? He must be way too big.


He is only a year and half.. Wasn't Syed wedding on New year 2010? he wasn't born then

----------


## Perdita

He was born 19 February 2010, so is just over 1 year old

----------

Dutchgirl (07-04-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

Has any one noticed how Massoood is so comfortable talking to Jane????I mean he tells her things he can not tell his wife.. Wonder how long it will take before Tam and Afia fess up that they are already hitched ?? or will this drag out till Christmas ??? Whatever happened to Syed and Tam's sister?? I seem to recall that she went "back packing" but that was an awful long time ago..plus she isn't mentioned.  I am so glad Syed was not hurt any worse.. but that nasty doctor had to put the FEAR OF ALLAH in Zee to get her to go see him...Wonder if Christian saw Zee and the good Doctor in each others arms ???

----------


## parkerman

> HWhatever happened to Syed and Tam's sister?? I seem to recall that she went "back packing" but that was an awful long time ago..plus she isn't mentioned.


Shabnam went back to Pakistan. She was mentioned a couple of times this week.

----------


## Siobhan

Yusef is not a nice man.. he is obviously still in love with Zainab and will do anything to get her back, including making her defy her husband... Mas and Zainab need to talk to each other.. Both were afraid of hurting the other if they went to see Syed.. If they talked, they would realise they both want to make amends with their son.. I think Tam should just tell them outright he is married and will be still Syed brother

----------


## parkerman

In some ways I agree that Yusef is not behaving entirely honourably, but that's what love will do to you! I also think it's the case that he was probably wronged by Zainab and Mas in the past through being held responsible for what happened to Zainab when, in fact, he was actually trying to help her. So I do have some sympathy with Yusef. 

Plus I think that Ace Bhatti is an extremely fine actor!

----------

Siobhan (08-04-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

I agree. he is a fine actor... and yes, he did try to help her but Zainab was put through hell by his family and Mas was her saviour as such... but.. what was his marriage to Afia's mother if even after all this time, he still is that much in love with her.. it seems very obsessive. Is it love? or is it revenge, anger, possession??

----------

JustJodi (14-04-2011), parkerman (08-04-2011)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I think the Masood/Yusef relationship is very complex and is an excellent storyline, probably one of the best Eastenders has done insofar as exploring the interaction between different characters with the added complications of Tam/Afia and Syed giving further dimensions to it. 

Plus, of course, it's not just Bhatti, but all of them are excellent actors which helps make the whole thing more believable. As far as characterisation and acting goes, this whole storyline is one of the best (if not THE best) Eastenders has ever attempted and so far it is coming off.

----------

JustJodi (14-04-2011), Siobhan (08-04-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

I like the fact is it not explosive, in your face, total drama drama drama.. it is done very well, played brilliant by those involved. Syed gay story was big drama but everything around that has been done so quietly that you do get dragged into it without even realising.. That is good script writing and good acting...

----------

parkerman (08-04-2011)

----------


## parkerman

Absolutely agree.

----------


## Dazzle

I must admit I haven't seen any love for Zainab in Yusef's actions -  I thought he was trying to split the family out of revenge.  I don't know that he's capable of love.

----------


## Siobhan

> I must admit I haven't seen any love for Zainab in Yusef's actions -  I thought he was trying to split the family out of revenge.  I don't know that he's capable of love.


That is what I was asking earlier.. is it love or is it possession/obsession?.. and that is what is so good about this storyline, you don't know and you spot things that could be love, you spot things that are revenge.. so subtle

----------

Dazzle (08-04-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

I loved todays episode.
Banter, drama etc....

Jay is so nice, don't you just love him?

80's disco brill.. Must be getting old :Sad:

----------

lizann (13-04-2011), Siobhan (13-04-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

> I loved todays episode.
> Banter, drama etc....
> 
> Jay is so nice, don't you just love him?
> 
> 80's disco brill.. Must be getting old


*I thought it was a good episode too.*
*I secretly think Jay is a virgin as well...those two are so cute together,Jay is "softer" around Abi. I also like Lauren and Whitney's friendship too.*
*I am so looking forward to when Ronnie actually CRACKS, and confesses every thing,,,*

----------


## Siobhan

Jay is so much softer with Abi but I also think he is embarassed that she is so young and gets slagged by Shirley and Ben about her.

Was really funny last night.. Why doesn't Ronnie just kick Michael in the crotch? He is so full of himself and deluded that Ronnie is into him... I think he is just jealous of Jack and wants what he has... 

80's music rules... Kim is so funny with that guy  :Lol:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Jay is so much softer with Abi but I also think he is embarassed that she is so young and gets slagged by Shirley and Ben about her.
> 
> Was really funny last night.. Why doesn't Ronnie just kick Michael in the crotch? He is so full of himself and deluded that Ronnie is into him... I think he is just jealous of Jack and wants what he has... 
> 
> 80's music rules... Kim is so funny with that guy


Michael is an *** hitting on his best friends wife.

----------


## Siobhan

> Michael is an *** hitting on his best friends wife.


Totally.. even if he does think Ronnie fancies him, he is bang out of order for trying it on with her, as you said, he "best friends" wife but also his girlfriends sister!! He needs to be smacked upside the head

Jane trying to kiss Greg was out of order too, doesn't matter if she was drunk

----------

Dutchgirl (13-04-2011)

----------


## lizann

> I loved todays episode.
> Banter, drama etc....
> 
> Jay is so nice, don't you just love him?
> 
> 80's disco brill.. Must be getting old


Yes very enjoyable I wished there was more scenes earlier than this wedding week with Max and Tanya

----------


## Perdita

what a crap wedding ceremony and even worse accident  :Sad:

----------


## Dutchgirl

So how bad a girl has Tanja been? I hope they will explore that side of her some more.

Wow her mum looks like a right old drag queen. I rememeber the actress being in a series about  a gang of women whith husbands in jail. Is that right?

----------


## lizann

I didnt know Tanya and Greg were good friends with Pat, Ricky, Janine and Janine's granny 

What was with Jane's hair it was awful

----------


## JustJodi

*I am so tired of Ronnies LONGGGGGGGGG face ( she is gonna trip over it pretty soon ) and her stuttering to say something then snapping her mouth shut, tomorrow will not get here fast enough.  There were alot of people at the wedding that were not even friends of Tanya and/or Greg.. Ok Jane ,, and Ian   sure  but the rest I guess were just butts to fill up  the pews.. and I totally agree the wedding ceremony  was AWFUL !!!!!! That little baby (tommy/James)is only what almost 4 mos old and it looked like a year old baby in the pram, then when Ronnie was holding it, it looked like a new born ..geezee..but you guys know me well enough that I am always the visual person  catching stuff like that LOL
Bring on the ACCIDENT DRAMA tomorrow, and Ronnie has got to CONFESS soon !!!!!*

----------


## Siobhan

Ronnie's face, didn't bother me.. Tanya having doubts, didn't bother me.. but what boiled my blood last night was Michael... coming on to Ronnie, telling her that he loves the thrill of the chase.. that is your mates wife, you GF sister.. ffs man!! you are a sleezy slimy ball.. I wanted to punch him in the face.. arrgghh!!! 
I can't wait for Ronnie to reveal all and watch that creeps face drop when he realised she doesn't fancy him, she just didn't want him around the baby... breathe Siobhan, breathe

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2011), Dutchgirl (15-04-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Ronnie's face, didn't bother me.. Tanya having doubts, didn't bother me.. but what boiled my blood last night was Michael... coming on to Ronnie, telling her that he loves the thrill of the chase.. that is your mates wife, you GF sister.. ffs man!! you are a sleezy slimy ball.. I wanted to punch him in the face.. arrgghh!!! 
> I can't wait for Ronnie to reveal all and watch that creeps face drop when he realised she doesn't fancy him, she just didn't want him around the baby... breathe Siobhan, breathe


I think when Jack told him he never pull someone like Ronnie only like Roxy and that Ronnie was classy he wanted her more - yes she is real classy stole a baby classy 

The wedding and accident were terrible

----------

Siobhan (15-04-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

[QUOTE=tammyy2j;746236- yes she is real classy stole a baby classy 

[/QUOTE]

Love this comment!!!

----------


## Perdita

He does not know that though, does he

----------


## tammyy2j

Jack forgets he too was with Roxy and has a baby with her and airhead Sam

----------


## Siobhan

> Jack forgets he too was with Roxy and has a baby with her and airhead Sam


Yeah.. I think he does forget that.. see Michael got that dig in yesterday saying Amy wanted to sit with her dad in the church

----------


## megan999

I actually enjoyed Tanya's wedding and thought that the car crash was quite convincing. However, I think that the Argee Bargie's roof collapse was poorly done in comparision. Can't wait for Ronnie's secret to be revealed. Am sick of Ronnie now ! I missed the episode where Jane and Ian decided to go for a divorce. What happened there?

----------


## Perdita

Thank heavens, it is over for Ronnie

----------

Dutchgirl (15-04-2011), lizann (15-04-2011), tammyy2j (17-04-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Thank heavens, it is over for Ronnie


Thank heavens we wont have to endure any more.

But still the episode was heart wrenching. I spilled some tears. Jessie Wallace and Samantha Womack were actualy very good. They have chemistry too. Sorry that we won't see any of that.

Jean is so endearing.

So how much trouble are we in for in the marriage bliss?

I liked all the different stuff happening today.

Michael is stuck up.

 Jack was not good to Ronnie. If  he really thought she was having post natal depression he should have never surrendered the keys to her. God knows what she could have done. He went about it all in the wrong way. He should never have been so angry with her. And surely not around an infant. They pick up on these things.

----------

Siobhan (16-04-2011)

----------


## lizann

Sorry but I thought tonight's episode was a let down I expected more with Ronnie confessing 

Max and Abi made miracle recoveries surely they would be more hurt from the accident - so affair now for Tanya and Max or will she leave Greg for Max

----------


## JustJodi

*I have to say that Max and Abi surviving that accident was a MIRACLE only EE could pull off..I am not sure that Tanya realizes what she did with Max..I think she will stay with Greg for the time being..Glad that Ronnie confessed, but was disapointed in the "delivery" of her confession..that sneer that kat had on her face was "deadly" , I thought she was gonna clobber Ronnie..poor Jack,, is in the dark,, and now will have to mourn a child he never got to know..Kat and Alfie will have to learn to be parents..again ( they only had lil Tommy for what 24 hours )Next week should be INTERESTING...*

----------


## parkerman

> Sorry but I thought tonight's episode was a let down I expected more with Ronnie confessing 
> 
> Max and Abi made miracle recoveries surely they would be more hurt from the accident - so affair now for Tanya and Max or will she leave Greg for Max


Not only did they recover quickly, but they were in and out of hospital like a dose of salts. If only all A&Es were like that. There seemed to be no doctors or nurses around. Also, wouldn't the police want to speak to Max about the accident and breathalyse him? Talking of the police, when Ronnie phoned them, would they not have arranged for Social Service to be there? Would they just let a clearly unbalanced woman just hand over her baby to someone else without a bit of investigation?

And yes, I agree with JustJodi about the number of people invited to the wedding. How do they know Janine's grandmother!? Still, it was good to see Winston there.

Welcome to the world of Eastenders...

Having said that, I think it was another fine performance from Jake Wood and from Jo Joyner. There looks like some mileage in this story.

----------

Dutchgirl (16-04-2011), Siobhan (16-04-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

I enjoyed it last night... as Parkerman said, great performance from Jake and Jo.. they work really well together

thought Ronnie's confesssion was very calmly delivered... she just resigned herself and finally told the truth... Poor Kat.. she doesn't know what is going on...Jack is going to be so devastated.. Caught the highlights of next week after the episode yesterday..looks promising

----------


## sean slater

Yes, I thought yesterdays episode was awesome! Normally with those episodes the cliffhanger is when the bombshell is delivered and then you have to wait till the following week to see the outcome, so I'm glad they actually gave us something. Delivered the argument straight away, cos the audience have been waiting soo long for it! 

Kat and Alfie, I love them as a couple. Both have them have been breaking their hearts over this and I am really hoping that they will have a bit of happiness after this stuff is resolved. Michael needs to stay the hell away. He is smarmy, cocky and he drives me mad! 

I hope that Ronnie is given help, put in a hospital where she can be looked after, instead of being jailed. I don't think any jury could accuse her of being malicious.

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2011), Dutchgirl (16-04-2011), Siobhan (16-04-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Thank heavens, it is over for Ronnie


 Thank heavens it is over for from us the viewers

----------


## Perdita

Ronnie got on my nerves, the way she reacted when being questioned,  but I cried with Jack when he said good-bye to the baby   :Crying:

----------


## parkerman

I think you're being a bit harsh on Ronnie. The poor girl is very mentally disturbed. Of course what she did was unacceptable but her reaction to it all is the result of what she has suffered her whole life. She has lost two children - in fact three, if you think that she lost her first daughter twice effectively. In addition to that she has a tremendous feeling of guilt for what she's done to Kat and Alfie and also to Jack. Her mind is in turmoil. You can't expect her to react in a rational way with all that going on inside her.

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2011), Dutchgirl (19-04-2011), JustJodi (19-04-2011), Siobhan (19-04-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

My heart went out to both Ronnie and Kat last night... Ronnie, as you said, effectively lost 3 kids, her daughter twice and her baby son..plus she also suffered a miscarriage.. Danielle dying in her arms had a huge affect on her as you could see from last night when the doctor asked how long she was having flash backs and she said "2 years and 16 days".. I knew then she was thinking of Danielle.. What she did to Kat was very very wrong and Ronnie knows that.. When she was explaining that their were 2 mums, 2 dads but only 1 baby, my heart broke... She kept Tommy for Jack... 

Poor Jack, the scene with him saying goodbye to his baby was heartbreaking... Loved the bit where Alfie was talking to Tommy telling him about Kat and her big bum.. that baby is so cute... I hope EE go more into Ronnie's mental state of mind

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2011), parkerman (19-04-2011)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I'd forgotten the miscarriage as well.

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes, I'd forgotten the miscarriage as well.


Plus an abusive childhood.. I am not condoning what she did but she was not in the right state of mind.. Even Ronnie doesn't condone what she didl, tell the doctor she didn't want a Get out of Jail free card but I think putting Ronnie in prison is not the answer.. she needs help and support.. 
This storyline was never just about cot death, it was about mental healthy too.. Ronnie had to bury all that inside her so she could be the big sister or as she said herself "the good daughter".. having a baby at 14, taken away from you, your mother leaving you and confessing years later that she left cause she was jealous that Archie was abusing Ronnie.. how would that affect you.. 

I understand Kat's reaction too.. she had buried her child, even if it really wasn't hers, that pain was all to real for her

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2011), Dutchgirl (19-04-2011), parkerman (19-04-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Jessie as Kat was brillant last night as was Alfie and Jack - I felt so sorry for Jack 

Yes Ronnie has been through an awful lot losing her children but she of all people knows what it is like to lose a child and she choose to take Kat's baby and keep him until now she does need help but she also needs to pay imo

----------


## parkerman

> she of all people knows what it is like to lose a child and she choose to take Kat's baby and keep him until now she does need help but she also needs to pay imo


Spoken like a completely sane person....which Ronnie is far from being.

----------

Siobhan (19-04-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

I did shed some tears it was all so emotional. I even felt for Jack, losing his boy. Even when he went all wrong about handling Ronnie.

Tremendous acting from all actors. Nice Easter reference, new beginning.( don't know if they planned it this way)

Jessie Wallace and Shane Ritchie were always my favourites. The humor is so good. Even in hard times.

I do hope someone takes away the babu's cot from th Queen Vic.

----------


## Perdita

I fully understand Ronnie's behaviour, with all that she has been through, I just found it irritating to watch  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

What was up with Ronnie and her "flashbacks" no mention of these ever before 

I feel the writers rushed this storyline ending and now want to make us feel sympathy for Ronnie since she is coming back later in the year - well thats my take on it anyways

----------


## Siobhan

> What was up with Ronnie and her "flashbacks" no mention of these ever before


Course there was no mention of it cause she didn't speak to anyone about it, however she did tell Kat that the pain never goes away when you lose a child.. we just though she was talking about James but she was also talking about Danelle.. and it was only when a Doctor talked to her that we now know what was going on in Ronnies head.. isn't that the case in life, you can't read peoples mind, sometimes they don't talk to anyone and keep it all inside.. 

She was just after having a baby, he dies and she was not the right frame of mind when she took Tommy.. We did see moment of clarity with Ronnie.. when she was bringing the baby back and she bumps into Jack.. but we have seen her just sit there in a zombie state... 

Again, I don't condone what she did to Kat, she has hurt a women in a way that a woman should never ever be hurt but I am glad EE are showing the mental health side of things... Even jean last night had sympathy for Ronnie and she knows what Ronnie going through.. she has mental issues herself...

----------

parkerman (19-04-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Course there was no mention of it cause she didn't speak to anyone about it, however she did tell Kat that the pain never goes away when you lose a child.. we just though she was talking about James but she was also talking about Danelle.. and it was only when a Doctor talked to her that we now know what was going on in Ronnies head.. isn't that the case in life, you can't read peoples mind, sometimes they don't talk to anyone and keep it all inside.. 
> 
> She was just after having a baby, he dies and she was not the right frame of mind when she took Tommy.. We did see moment of clarity with Ronnie.. when she was bringing the baby back and she bumps into Jack.. but we have seen her just sit there in a zombie state... 
> 
> Again, I don't condone what she did to Kat, she has hurt a women in a way that a woman should never ever be hurt but I am glad EE are showing the mental health side of things... Even jean last night had sympathy for Ronnie and she knows what Ronnie going through.. she has mental issues herself...


I wish we had seen her talk about Danielle more even if to herself if that makes sense 

I just feel because of all the controversy surrounding the storyline the ending was rushed saying that I am glad it is over with

----------


## Dazzle

I found last night's episode really gruelling to watch, especially the interview with Ronnie.  Like Siobhan and Parkerman, I can only have sympathy with her and the terrible pain she's in.

I sincerely hope that Kat and Alfie are happy now they've got Tommy back, but I fear there will be more repercussions.

----------

parkerman (19-04-2011), Siobhan (19-04-2011)

----------


## Timalay

Big Mo with the Laxatives was funny, and Charlie being back was lovely.

----------


## Siobhan

OMG.. when Charlie walked in the door and Kat ran to him was one of the sweetest moments of last night.. No matter how old you are, every girl needs their daddy in a moment of crisis.. was so beautifully done.

----------

Dutchgirl (20-04-2011), Perdita (20-04-2011), tammyy2j (20-04-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> OMG.. when Charlie walked in the door and Kat ran to him was one of the sweetest moments of last night.. No matter how old you are, every girl needs their daddy in a moment of crisis.. was so beautifully done.


Yes it was great seeing Charlie back

----------


## parkerman

Ben's cuts and bruises healed pretty quickly didn't they?

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (26-04-2011), tammyy2j (27-04-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Ben's cuts and bruises healed pretty quickly didn't they?


They sure did.

Can someone pleas kick Michael out. He annoys me.

----------

Siobhan (23-04-2011)

----------


## lizann

Alfie Moon has to be one of the most loveable soap characters ever

----------


## Siobhan

> Alfie Moon has to be one of the most loveable soap characters ever


I love the way he is funny but so kind and considerate.. it pulled at my heart when he had his chat with Jack

----------


## lizann

> I love the way he is funny but so kind and considerate.. it pulled at my heart when he had his chat with Jack


He will make a great dad to Tommy

Michael seems to show no emotion towards Tommy I can see comparsions already between him and Archie

----------


## Siobhan

> He will make a great dad to Tommy
> 
> Michael seems to show no emotion towards Tommy I can see comparsions already between him and Archie


for michael it seem like a baby is a total hinderance

----------


## Dutchgirl

Again Jessie Wallace was so convincing. The cemistry between her and Shane Ritchie is so amazing. If was defenitaley a good thing bringing them back. I rmember she did not want to quit EE.

I felt sorry for Jack. Vanessa did a good thing there. Nice to see her with some emotion for a change.

----------


## Abbie

I thought that about Vanessa cos you only ever see her interact with Max at least shes branching out

----------


## parkerman

> Yes, I think the Masood/Yusef relationship is very complex and is an excellent storyline, probably one of the best Eastenders has done insofar as exploring the interaction between different characters with the added complications of Tam/Afia and Syed giving further dimensions to it. 
> 
> Plus, of course, it's not just Bhatti, but all of them are excellent actors which helps make the whole thing more believable. As far as characterisation and acting goes, this whole storyline is one of the best (if not THE best) Eastenders has ever attempted and so far it is coming off.


Sorry to quote myself (!) but I just wanted to add that I think, in true Eastenders style, the scriptwriters have turned what was an excellent story into a ridiculous one. All that garbage about winning Â£8000 on two horse races etc. Oh dear....

----------


## Siobhan

> Sorry to quote myself (!) but I just wanted to add that I think, in true Eastenders style, the scriptwriters have turned what was an excellent story into a ridiculous one. All that garbage about winning Â£8000 on two horse races etc. Oh dear....


It is possible.. depends on the odd.. he started with 50 on an 11/1 shot. .ends up with 600.. if put all that on 13/1 then he could make 8000! however, it think it was more than the 2 horses... we only see Jane pick too...

----------


## tammyy2j

Masood is a hypocrite, he gambles, nearly has an affair with Jane yet he throws his gay son out of the family - I am getting sick of the Massods now mainly Mas and Zainab

----------


## parkerman

> It is possible.. depends on the odd.. he started with 50 on an 11/1 shot. .ends up with 600.. if put all that on 13/1 then he could make 8000! however, it think it was more than the 2 horses... we only see Jane pick too...


I know it's possible, but how likely is it? And if it's more than 2 horses that makes it even more unbelievable. Perhaps we can all get out of our money worries by gambling on the horses - it obviously works.

----------


## Siobhan

> I know it's possible, but how likely is it? And if it's more than 2 horses that makes it even more unbelievable. Perhaps we can all get out of our money worries by gambling on the horses - it obviously works.


You would be surprised.. I worked in an betting office (on and off) for 10 years.. and you get some people who win big randomly!! and if it was an occasion track like ascot or cheltenham then the outsiders (big odd horses) win more than the favourites... but in the end the bookie always wins.. as my dad says (and it is a reason I don't gamble) "you never see a bookmaker on a bicycle so tell me, who wins? "

----------


## Dutchgirl

> You would be surprised.. I worked in an betting office (on and off) for 10 years.. and you get some people who win big randomly!! and if it was an occasion track like ascot or cheltenham then the outsiders (big odd horses) win more than the favourites... but in the end the bookie always wins.. as my dad says (and it is a reason I don't gamble) "you never see a bookmaker on a bicycle so tell me, who wins? "


Hahaha. Here you do!

----------


## Dutchgirl

So Denise was abit mean to Heather. She can pull a man more easily. And saying to poor heather nast things about a silly what was it again?

Ian is such a dumb little man. i knew it was to good to be true. She looked to classy for him.

----------


## Siobhan

I don't think she was mean as such.. I think heather was over reacting.. yes it was really to her but denise was pointing out that technically it wasn't real and Heather just assumed everyone was talking about her..

----------

parkerman (06-05-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

Ian was so funny last night... flashing his "Girlfriend" around like he does his cash and both are going to leave him  :Lol:   He reminds me of all those flash guys you see in pubs that brag and brag.. what women see in him I never know cause he has had some fit wives (cindy and Mel)...

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I don't think she was mean as such.. I think heather was over reacting.. yes it was really to her but denise was pointing out that technically it wasn't real and Heather just assumed everyone was talking about her..


I meant when Roxy left. Heather should not have slapped her

----------


## Siobhan

> I meant when Roxy left. Heather should not have slapped her


I know where you are coming from... just cause Denise has been through a lot, it doesn't mean that Heather's "romance" was any less real to her but she did go way OTT with it

----------


## JustJodi

"I am so glad Jane grew a set after she had that chat with the ESCORT that Ian hired..Ian has blown it, if all of us were honest, Jane was the only  wife that actually LOVED the no good SOB :Thumbsdown: ..this time around I sure hope she DOES NOT TAKE HIM BACK :Nono: .. Bobby is not her child any way, and I do not remember any adoption papers being signed,, As soon as Jane leaves he will be out looking for some one else to rasie his son :Thumbsdown: . Micheal needs to leave,,, hes POOP :Sick: ,,, Its a matter of time before Jack hits rock bottom...Ok now i must have missed something   is FATBOY AND MERCY going to get married, to keep her from being deported ?????

----------


## JustJodi

> Ian was so funny last night... flashing his "Girlfriend" around like he does his cash and both are going to leave him   He reminds me of all those flash guys you see in pubs that brag and brag.. what women see in him I never know cause he has had some fit wives (cindy and Mel)...


those fit women knew Ian had a bit of money thats why they hung around as "long" as they did... I honestly think Jane was the only one who actually LOVED him for warts and all,, just saying,,,

----------


## Siobhan

> those fit women knew Ian had a bit of money thats why they hung around as "long" as they did... I honestly think Jane was the only one who actually LOVED him for warts and all,, just saying,,,


Yeah agree with you there.. Ian was too stupid to realise this and treated her so badly

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I know where you are coming from... just cause Denise has been through a lot, it doesn't mean that Heather's "romance" was any less real to her but she did go way OTT with it


i think you also need to remember the fact that Denise really did lose the man she loved, Kevin. plus Heather was being infuriating and she needed to get a bit of perspective.

----------


## JustJodi

*Well folks is any one else getting tired of Jack's antics,, drinking himself to stupor??? I knew Raine was going to slip off the wagon when Phil rejected HER AGAIN...My partner wanted to know why V is always wearing WHITE, and is always doing the dishes/housework  in a fancy WHITE suit ??? I think Julie would make a good friend for Kat.. she does need some "girl friends"..Was nice to see Billy again.. funny about all Ian's things being sold..Ian apparently has just figured out what he has LOST..I think its too late for them now, but with EE writers who knows, they will give Ian the same dialogue he used months ago or years ago, how sorry he was and to give him ANOTHER CHANCE to make it work,, ( cue  ROLLING EYES ) I would love for Jane to find some one who really makes her happy but hey EE does not believe in HAPPINESS,,, Dot accepting a carerer  wow  that is a turn around...*

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> *My partner wanted to know why V is always wearing WHITE, and is always doing the dishes/housework  in a fancy WHITE suit ???*


I wonder the same thing *every single time* Vanessa appears on the screen :| Not only white but it appears to be the same 3 outfits! Thinking about it actually really annoys me..

----------


## xcarlyx

Vanessa does need new outfits  :Big Grin:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Really been enjoying EE as of late.. It's more of a comedy than a drama - Too many one-liners!  :Smile:

----------


## matt1378

Glad others noticed thought it was just me lol, don't know what she does all day either

----------


## JustJodi

> Vanessa does need new outfits


*OMG  Thurs she had on a different outfit,, a fancy black sweater and black  jeans .. i hate her hair ...LOL*

----------


## JustJodi

*Well well well looks like Denise is going to get her "some" from Usef....I wonder what is going to happen to Zainab's friendship with Denise once she finds out that her and her ex did the "deed"..I think that Zainab and Massood have alot of issues to work out..granted they have 4 kids together but they just do not trust the other..I think Usef lied to Zainab about the fire too, hes not as INNOCENT as hes trying to make out, hes a bad man :-P Denise sure knows how to pick them :-D
I loved last nights episode with Mercy  Fat Boy, and all the other young EE folks  was so cute,, Looks like Fat Boy let it slip that he was in love with Mercy..and Mercy must have liked it and feels the same ..
Boy Ben laid it out on Phil didn't he???... whoa !!!  I just love Jay, hes grown up and I really like the guy..he is good for Ben.I think Ben should just go and live with Ian at least with Ian he will have a semblance of stability???*

----------


## LostVoodoo

i'm starting to get my suspicions Syed might be Usef's son. when they pointed out last night that they have been married for 28 years I thought to myself that Syed was probably around that age himself, and since Zainab and Usef were actually married they probably would have done the deed. plus it's such a typical soap storyline lol.

----------

Dutchgirl (14-05-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

> i'm starting to get my suspicions Syed might be Usef's son. when they pointed out last night that they have been married for 28 years I thought to myself that Syed was probably around that age himself, and since Zainab and Usef were actually married they probably would have done the deed. plus it's such a typical soap storyline lol.



*I was thinking the same thing a while back, then I thought NO ,, now I am feeling yea  hes gotta be the daddy of Syed..yea would make sense that Usef has something over Zainab  and this might just be it...
*

----------


## parkerman

Syed was born on 16 April 1984 when Zainab was 23 years old. She married Yusef when she was 15. Did she stay with him for 7/8 years? 

How long would it have taken between leaving Yusef and marrying Mas? Or was Syed born before Zee and Mas were married? If Syed is Yusef's son does Mas know? Is that why he's always had it in for him?

Questions, questions.... :Ponder:

----------


## Siobhan

Zainab was having an affair with Mas before she divorced from Yusef... that is why his family set her on fire... she left him for Mas and went to UK where she had Syed. I don't think he is Yusef son.. 

Yusef is still in love with Zainab and I reckons he just wants revenge on Mas for stealing his woman!!

----------


## lizann

I hope Syed is Mas's son

----------


## xcarlyx

> *OMG  Thurs she had on a different outfit,, a fancy black sweater and black  jeans .. i hate her hair ...LOL*


So Do I. How Much Hairspray? lol

----------


## Dutchgirl

I just love Heather.

----------


## Siobhan

> I just love Heather.


that was really sweet last night.. out of all the people who should have been mad at Ben, she understood him...

----------

JustJodi (15-05-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> that was really sweet last night.. out of all the people who should have been mad at Ben, she understood him...


Their hug brought tears to my eyes. Good acting from both of them!

----------


## Siobhan

Totally agree...I was very suprised at Shirley.. she is always defending Ben against Phil but she told Heather to delete all the emails when Ben was telling her about been bullied by Phil....

----------


## JustJodi

> So Do I. How Much Hairspray? lol


 *a can and a half per shot LOL  can see the hair person standing in the back ground with a can  :-P*

----------


## JustJodi

> Totally agree...I was very suprised at Shirley.. she is always defending Ben against Phil but she told Heather to delete all the emails when Ben was telling her about been bullied by Phil....


*There is no way of knowing if Heather actually deleted all the e mails, but ya know, Ben may have them on his lappy..it tells a sad story of a lonely and bullied young man 
*

----------


## xcarlyx

> *a can and a half per shot LOL  can see the hair person standing in the back ground with a can  :-P*


Bet her hair feels awful after though, I know mine would xD

----------


## tammyy2j

Is it normal to have 3 godparents at UK christenings?

I thought Alfie was so sweet last night with Michael and Jack inviting them to be there, I wished Charlie was there also and it was nice that the baby is named Tommy Alfred Charles Moon

----------


## Siobhan

I was wonder that myself Tammy.. I know you can have up to 4 people in Ireland but didn't think it was compulsory to have 3 in UK.. and I have never heard of Godparents reading something out to the child...

----------


## Perdita

My son has two godparents, there was never a question of having to have 3, unless rules have changed. Not sure whether Tommy was christened according to Protestant or Catholic faith, maybe there is a difference between the two?  :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I was wonder that myself Tammy.. I know you can have up to 4 people in Ireland but didn't think it was compulsory to have 3 in UK.. and I have never heard of Godparents reading something out to the child...


My sister could only have 2 people as godparents for a catholic christening in Ireland 

I am curious what faith Tommy was christened in?

----------


## xcarlyx

Was so sweet seeing Kat give Tommy To Jack. So he could hold him

----------


## JustJodi

> My son has two godparents, there was never a question of having to have 3, unless rules have changed. Not sure whether Tommy was christened according to Protestant or Catholic faith, maybe there is a difference between the two?


Didn't I see Michael CROSS himself after the prayer.. guessing hes a CATHOLIC  cos Protestants do not CROSS themselves,, dunno just an observation ...

----------


## JustJodi

*she is right to let Jack hold Tommy ,,it was not his fault...he wasn't even in Walford when the incident occured. I did notice Alfie was a bit uncomfortable with it.*

----------


## Siobhan

I thought the necklace meaning was love KAT Kat, Alfie, tommy.. sweet!

----------

tammyy2j (17-05-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought the necklace meaning was love KAT Kat, Alfie, tommy.. sweet!


Yes Aflie is so sweet

Has Michael ever holded Tommy or shown any affection towards him at all? He is his child after all and when he first returned he was anxious to see the baby but very distant now but maybe that is for Alfie's sake

----------


## JustJodi

> I thought the necklace meaning was love KAT Kat, Alfie, tommy.. sweet!


*oH i AGREE it was sweet and thoughtful,, awww yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

----------


## JustJodi

*I do not even think Michael has ever held the baby  not even when Tommy was thought to be James,,*

----------


## Siobhan

> *I do not even think Michael has ever held the baby  not even when Tommy was thought to be James,,*


You are right.. he hasn't shown any concern for either child...

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Michael still want Ronnie?

----------


## Siobhan

> Does Michael still want Ronnie?


yeah.. he was convinced she wanted him and even after finding out she took Tommy, he was still all over her like a rash last night.. he honestly still believes she fancies him.. he is a sleazy slimeball who I hope Jack smacks upside the head

----------


## tammyy2j

So Jane will take Ian for all his money she should take Bobby as well she is his adopted mother isnt she??????

----------


## Siobhan

> So Jane will take Ian for all his money she should take Bobby as well she is his adopted mother isnt she??????


I think she just took the cafe... I am sure she could take Bobby but she is not cruel so will probably leave him with Ian

----------


## JustJodi

*I think Jane was in shock when she saw the video that Phil made of all the money he unearthed..I did think the lawyer Jimmie was mental,,, ok how long will Tamwar and his wifey  be able to keep it a secret they are married,, I mean if they are consuming the marriage secretly  theres a chance she could get preggo.. hmmmm    I really really really hope Jack beats the tar out of Michael,,he is sooooooooooooo SLIMEY.. I do not even find him one bit attractive at all...   Ian is never going to get Jane back now ,,,ever !!!!!!!!! he totally blew it at the Vic last night*

----------

Siobhan (18-05-2011)

----------


## Timalay

Did Jimmy remind anybody else of Bradley (RIP)?

*In a way

----------


## JustJodi

> Did Jimmy remind anybody else of Bradley (RIP)?
> 
> *In a way


Jimmy?? the lawyer ?? hmmmmmm not really LOL

----------


## parkerman

> if they are consuming the marriage


Is it on the Argee Bhajee  menu  then?  :Ponder:

----------


## JustJodi

> Is it on the Argee Bhajee  menu  then?


*omg  a spelling error  I think U know what I meant..consummating......... gawd I need to pay attention..... Thanks for the heads up Parkerman LOL

*

----------


## parkerman

Sorry Jodi, I don't normally like to pick people up on typographical errors - I make enough myself - but that one just struck me as amusing!

----------


## JustJodi

*argee Bargee offering a menu for cannibals LOL   Its ok Parkerman,, i giggled too after u brought it to my attentionLOL*

----------


## Timalay

Bobby was soo sweet last night.

----------


## Siobhan

> Bobby was soo sweet last night.


ah wasn't he just! I think that is the last we see of Jane for a while.. isn't the woman playing her gone on maternity leave?

----------


## parkerman

Yes.

----------

Siobhan (20-05-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Ronnie and Kat showdown was a let down for me I expected more

----------


## Siobhan

> Ronnie and Kat showdown was a let down for me I expected more


Yeah me too... I thought it would have been way more powerful or emotional.. it wasn't either.. Zainab and Mas was more emotional.. Jane with Bobby brought a tear to my eye

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah me too... I thought it would have been way more powerful or emotional.. it wasn't either.. Zainab and Mas was more emotional.. Jane with Bobby brought a tear to my eye


I thought the gal playing Ronnie let it down,, I got all teary eyed with Jane and Bobby too,,Guess Jane ( Laurie Brett) will be back after she has the baby ???
I have to be honest I think I am TIRED of Zainab and Mas.. it is all becoming too predictable between those two. Just how I am seeing it,,

----------


## megan999

I don't understand why Jack decided to take Ronnie back. I am also fed up of the Masoods at the mo.

----------


## JustJodi

*I am not sure why either,,, seems to me that he just wants  "answers" to the questions he asked Ronnie .. we all know Ronnie will screw up her lips and pretend to squeeze out a tear, and say how sorry she is,,shes bonkers,, and Jack is bonkers for "taking her back" .Ronnie doesn't know why she did what she did, and Jack just wants to know WHYY????
 We must be getting close to Ronnie's EXIT from the show ?????
*

----------

megan999 (31-05-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

simple answer.. he loves her.. and we all do stupid things when we are in love

----------

megan999 (31-05-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

Whenever June Brown has a solo episode it is always such a powerful one. She is a gem. Kudos. :Bow:

----------

JustJodi (25-05-2011), Siobhan (25-05-2011), tammyy2j (25-05-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

was a really moving episode last night... poor Dot.. I would have probably been the same listening to that buzzer

----------

Chloe O'brien (25-05-2011), JustJodi (25-05-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I watched EE last night for a change as I knew be a solo for June.  She was fabulous it sad to think that this situation is happening in real life.

----------

Dutchgirl (25-05-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

*That was such a sad episode, but so realistic at the same time,  June was just awesome, we always know if DOT has a solo episode it is going to be a good one, they did not disapoint .*

----------


## parkerman

It's no good...I have a confession to make....

I'm getting totally bored to the point of intense irritation with the Christian/Syed "You don't love me"/"Yes I do" storyline now. FFS get married, adopt some kids and move as far away from Walford as possible!

----------


## tammyy2j

> It's no good...I have a confession to make....
> 
> I'm getting totally bored to the point of intense irritation with the Christian/Syed "You don't love me"/"Yes I do" storyline now. FFS get married, adopt some kids and move as far away from Walford as possible!


I am sick and tired of all the Massods tbh 

Fatboy is becoming one of my fav EE characters love him with Mrs. B especially

----------


## Perdita

> It's no good...I have a confession to make....
> 
> I'm getting totally bored to the point of intense irritation with the Christian/Syed "You don't love me"/"Yes I do" storyline now. FFS get married, adopt some kids and move as far away from Walford as possible!


 :EEK!:   parkerman

----------


## Siobhan

> It's no good...I have a confession to make....
> 
> I'm getting totally bored to the point of intense irritation with the Christian/Syed "You don't love me"/"Yes I do" storyline now. FFS get married, adopt some kids and move as far away from Walford as possible!


Ah I thought it was lovely yesterday.. I want them to stay together and be happy... they are lovely together... and have so much to deal with.. it is nice to see true love conquer over the crap

----------

Dutchgirl (31-05-2011), JustJodi (31-05-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

I love Christian and Syed. But I hope they get a real chance. I'm afraid Syed will end up getting hurt again by his mom. If my memory serves me right I thougt Masood was not that against Syed and Christian. It was Zainab who told Masood off.

----------

Siobhan (31-05-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

How evil is Yusef!! He knew nobody would believe Mas.. can't believe he would do this to his own daughter.. hate a guy so much that he is willing to lie and deceive them... He has my blood boiling.. I want to punch him but excellent acting by both of them... very well done...

----------


## kayuqtuq

When is Zainab going to wake up and realise what Yusuf has been doing?

----------


## JustJodi

> When is Zainab going to wake up and realise what Yusuf has been doing?


*right now she is too STUPID to see what her ex is doing, its too bad Massood did not record every thing he said in that warehouse..but ya know,, I had a feeling that Yusuf was going to pull that on Massood.. Zainab is just toooooooooooooooooooooooo blind...Felt bad for Tamwar hes caught between a rock and hard place.. with his parents and his wife and father in law,, poor guy what a way to start his married life :-((
*

----------


## JustJodi

> How evil is Yusef!! He knew nobody would believe Mas.. can't believe he would do this to his own daughter.. hate a guy so much that he is willing to lie and deceive them... He has my blood boiling.. I want to punch him but excellent acting by both of them... very well done...



*Hes plain EVIL  he should hook up with Janine.. really those two are two peas in a pod,,, yes i agree they both acted very very well,,*

----------


## Perdita

never, ever, put him with Janine, such evil needs to be curtailed, not enhanced

----------


## JustJodi

> never, ever, put him with Janine, such evil needs to be curtailed, not enhanced



*But honey we need something to keep us on the edge of our seats , and our nails bit to the nub  LOL*

----------


## parkerman

I was wondering last night if Roxy and Amy would recognise each other if they happened to meet somewhere. What do you think?  :Ponder:

----------

JustJodi (04-06-2011), moonstorm (05-06-2011), tammyy2j (05-06-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

> I was wondering last night if Roxy and Amy would recognise each other if they happened to meet somewhere. What do you think?



 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:   that is so true...they would be like two ships passing at night LOL

----------


## tammyy2j

> I was wondering last night if Roxy and Amy would recognise each other if they happened to meet somewhere. What do you think?


Roxy seems to only care about getting her leg over 

I must admit I am liking Eddie Moon so far and nice spark and chemistry with him and Carol

----------


## megan999

I think that Phil and Rainie have more chemistry that Phil and Shirley.
Yes, I agree that Eddie Moon and Carol had chemistry also.

----------


## JustJodi

*Looks like slowly but surely a bit of Michael and Eddie's past is coming thru,,,,,, how many of you found V's attempt to look SEXY ..pathetic.. the wig just does not do it for me LOL  Tanya can see right thru Max's so called concern for Lauren...I am glad Ricky finally made a decison to go to Duabi,,I wanted to smack Carol..but again I always want to smack her...Again Ronnie is talking in circles,,says the same thing over and over again,,I am surprised she sat there with Michael and Michael did not jump her bones...slimey git ...*

----------


## JustJodi

*I do not think Eddie is a murderer as Michael says, I think he assumes that since maybe some one in Michael's life died and hes blaming Eddie ???? Its happened before??? How boring is MAX ??? I mean I would not even allow my new hubby spend that much time with my EX husband ...this story line is putting me to sleep...Why is is that Christian is the one who is always apologizing ??? Syed really does not appear to be very committed in the relationship..What do u guys think ?????*

----------


## Siobhan

Maybe he is.. it was probably assisted suicide or maybe she killed herself cause he treated her bad.. but like you I don't think he actually killed her.. Unless he did and he is just out of prison!!!!

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps she died of boredom watching Stardust...er... :Ponder:

----------


## JustJodi

*hey parkerman I loved the movie STARDUST,, oops are we talking about something else LOL*

----------


## lizann

I liked Stardust the one with the Take That song 

I kinda felt maybe Michael was abused as a child he seems to think he has a connection with Ronnie

----------


## parkerman

> *hey parkerman I loved the movie STARDUST,, oops are we talking about something else LOL*


I liked Stardust as well, but I thought that maybe his wife didn't...

----------


## parkerman

> I was wondering last night if Roxy and Amy would recognise each other if they happened to meet somewhere. What do you think?


Talking of which, I was also wondering last night whether Tanya and Max would recognise Oscar if they happened to meet somewhere.....

----------


## Timalay

Loving Janine and Lydia.

----------

Siobhan (13-06-2011), tammyy2j (14-06-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

They have a great chemistry together.. some very beautiful moments with the two of them tonight

----------

tammyy2j (14-06-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

*the part wtih Janine and her grandmother was just beautifully acted, and i cried...*

----------

Dutchgirl (14-06-2011), Siobhan (14-06-2011), tammyy2j (14-06-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *the part wtih Janine and her grandmother was just beautifully acted, and i cried...*


Ah me too. I just wanted to say how beautiful it was done. At last real love for Janine. Brings tears to my eyes just typing this.

----------


## xcarlyx

It was so sweet how Lydia died last night, perfectly played. so there is a nice side to Janine after all.

----------

tammyy2j (14-06-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

I loved when Janine said "Would you be insulted if I told you I love you".. that was beautiful

----------

xcarlyx (14-06-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

+ 1 to all the other comments excellent episode last night very sad and emotional 

Charlie  is a great actress

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Just catching up with Eastenders as I have missed it for the last 3 weeks.. So is Michael not right in the head? And I didn't completely understand what Eddie was saying about the pills and his wife.. What actually happened?  :Ponder:

----------


## Siobhan

> Just catching up with Eastenders as I have missed it for the last 3 weeks.. So is Michael not right in the head? And I didn't completely understand what Eddie was saying about the pills and his wife.. What actually happened?


Think she killed herself... he left her knowing she was feeling suicidal and didn't try to stop her... so he feels he killed her in a way

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (14-06-2011), megan999 (14-06-2011)

----------


## megan999

I found Vanessa and Max annoying. She must know that deep down he doesn't really love her. Her hair annoys me more than her clothes!!

----------

JustJodi (23-06-2011), Siobhan (14-06-2011)

----------


## Timalay

Brillant acting from Charlie Brooks again tonight.  Shame they don't make her do emotional acting, she is really good at it.

----------

Siobhan (17-06-2011), tammyy2j (17-06-2011)

----------


## parkerman

"Let me guess. Was it a whale with earrings?"  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------

Siobhan (17-06-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

Charlie was fantastic again... I actually felt sorry for Janine, which I never do... girl who cried wolf again and again and again...

----------

tammyy2j (17-06-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sorry if this sounds stupid but is Raine a drug addict or alcoholic or both?

----------


## Perdita

Both, she got Phil hooked on drugs for a while  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  and they were drinking heavily

----------


## Dutchgirl

So has  Billyl ost his job at the market? I must have missed that one.

----------


## parkerman

So there was Vanessa telling everyone to take their shoes off but her and Max kept theirs on.... :Ponder: 

Well, that is until Max took them off in the bedroom.

----------


## Timalay

> So has  Billyl ost his job at the market? I must have missed that one.


Think it was because Ian lost the Cafe, he decided to concentrate on his roots.

----------


## walsh2509

Seen Eastenders last night , the doctor was between Denise and Zainab planning the kids wedding, Zainab was getting a bit bitchy with Denise and when Denise mentioned something about what food should they do, there was a look of disdain as Zanab sneered at Denise she would no doubt be wanting Fried Chicken,  something chicken . The way it was put across was I thought it was racist, just the way it was put across with Zainab looking at Denise with disdain.

----------


## LostVoodoo

i was quite surpirsed with the fried chicken comment too, it would probably have been ok if we'd ever seen Denise eat that kind of food, but we haven't so it did seem like stereotyping!

----------


## Dazzle

> i was quite surpirsed with the fried chicken comment too, it would probably have been ok if we'd ever seen Denise eat that kind of food, but we haven't so it did seem like stereotyping!


I didn't think the fried chicken comment was supposed to be racist, otherwise Denise would have taken offence.  I took it to mean that Zainab was insinuating that Denise was common.

----------

parkerman (20-06-2011), Siobhan (20-06-2011)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, that's what I thought too.

----------

Dazzle (20-06-2011)

----------


## megan999

I forgot - why did Tamwar and Afia marry in secret?

----------


## Perdita

I feel so sorry for Masood, can't believe they all treat him the way they do.  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

When did Afia become friends with Mercy, Lauren and Jodie?

----------


## Perdita

Did they not go to the wedding, or some of them at least?

----------


## Siobhan

> Did they not go to the wedding, or some of them at least?


Jodie was a witness at the wedding and I assume they all hang together as their boyfriends (with the exception of lauren) hang out together.

----------


## tammyy2j

So Yusef burned Zainab  :Sick: 

I thought divorce wasnt allowed in their religion but Mas and Zainab are married so she must have divorced Yusef????

----------


## parkerman

Divorce is allowed in Islam though stongly discouraged. Couples should do all they can to stay together but as a last resort itcan happen.

I think we've known for a very long time that Zaineb divorced Yusef to marry Mas.

----------

tammyy2j (24-06-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

I kinda remember Zainab saying something to Syed like that divorce was wrong when Amira left him (ok Syed was also gay and cheating with Christian) - does the family know Zainab was burnt and married before to Yusef?

----------


## Siobhan

Yes, they know...

How evil is Yusef?? he was the one who started the fire, I wonder now if he really did change his mind and went to save her or if he just got himself caught in his own misdeed. I hope this end differently to how I think it plays out (put in spoiler tags incase I am right) 

  Spoiler:     He gets Zainab and Mas alone in the house and pours petrol everywhere to make it look like Mas has set Zainab a light after revealing he was the one who started the first fire. He makes sure he can get saves and pretends to save Zainab so he can show he is the victim in all this and gets his revenge

----------

Dutchgirl (24-06-2011), JustJodi (24-06-2011), lizann (24-06-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

> Yes, they know...
> 
> How evil is Yusef?? he was the one who started the fire, I wonder now if he really did change his mind and went to save her or if he just got himself caught in his own misdeed. I hope this end differently to how I think it plays out (put in spoiler tags incase I am right) 
> 
> 
> *I always had a uncomfortable hunch that it was Yusef himself who had started the fire, and I think the burns he showed Zainab was from his clothes catching on fire as he set it...Now the truth is out , now I am curious how he got those burns..*
> 
> 
>   Spoiler:     He gets Zainab and Mas alone in the house and pours petrol everywhere to make it look like Mas has set Zainab a light after revealing he was the one who started the first fire. He makes sure he can get saves and pretends to save Zainab so he can show he is the victim in all this and gets his revenge




Shiv you may be right but I think it will umm "back fire" on him..and that dastardly looking cousin of his will probably be right in the middle of all this too...

----------


## parkerman

Talking of Yusef's "dastardly looking cousin" (good description Jodi), I noticed he left in a black cab. He must hold the record for the shortest time on the Square followed by a black cab exit.

----------

JustJodi (24-06-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

> Talking of Yusef's "dastardly looking cousin" (good description Jodi), I noticed he left in a black cab. He must hold the record for the shortest time on the Square followed by a black cab exit.


*I also recall he told the DRIVER TO WAIT,, so that cab driver is probably the richest driver known to East london ...bawahahahahaha.....*

----------


## Dutchgirl

So Tanya calls Syed and not Lauren how weird!

----------


## lizann

I am not liking the Max and Tanya affair 

Ian wont he happy with Shirley now boss and owner at the cafe 

How come Zainab let Yusef in at the end?

----------


## megan999

> I am not liking the Max and Tanya affair 
> 
> Ian wont he happy with Shirley now boss and owner at the cafe 
> 
> How come Zainab let Yusef in at the end?


I don't like the affair either  :Sad: 
Ian's reaction will be funny  :Smile: 
I think Zee gave in to Yusef because everyone had left her and she felt ashamed and alone.

----------


## megan999

To see the boys and girls Mehndi Dance Uncut from 24/06/11 go to www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

I hate tennis.... I set my + box to record EE last night and i just got tennis.. anyone care to give me a short summary?

----------


## Perdita

Zainab woke up after having taken sleeping pills, with Yusef in the house, she told him she only wants to be friends with him. She then tried to invite Masood and  Tamwar and Afia for a family meal, they were non-committal. Yusef goes to her place to say good-bye when Masood and the kids come, she shoved Yusef out of the back door, but the atmosphere is strained at the meal.
Greg went to get breakfast for Tanya at the MiniMart, Max saw him and told him that Tanya likes exotic fruit for breakfast, so off he goes, trying to find some while Max went to Tanya's and they kissed. Phil told Shirley he bought her the cafe. That is all I remember

----------


## JustJodi

Zainab is horrified to find Yusef has spent the night , he claims he slept on the floor..she tells him to leave..but Denise sees Yusef coming out of the Massood home,, Yusef goes after Denise,, shes having none of his stuff.Mas comes over to give the baby back to Zainab cos she was too out of it so Yusef gives the baby to Mas to take care of..Zainab tries every thing to get Mas to "forgive her"and she swears up and down she didnt have an affair,, then wants them to try again to get back to Normal and feel Normal,, they all meet for lunch, but not before Denise comes in and asks Zainab why the doc was coming out of her house so early in the morning.. Mas and the rest get up and leave.. Zainab falls in Yusef's arms..  
Tanya and Max are foolin around ..while doody head Greg is off getting her some brekkie.. and Max sends him off to get some pomengrates ..Then Tanya and Max fool around some more.. ( quite frankly this is boring me to death)
Billy and Julie have their own place ( it looks so much like that old basement apartment he used to have )Phil buys the caf off of Jane,,( boy I can not wait till Ian finds out the caf is Phils  now )

----------

Siobhan (26-06-2011)

----------


## lizann

Why was Tamwar getting hitched again?

----------


## JustJodi

> Why was Tamwar getting hitched again?



to make it legal, they were married in secret at a Mosque,, I am so glad Syed and Christian were there with them.. they looked great...

----------

lizann (28-06-2011)

----------


## parkerman

It still makes no sense. Why wasn't the marriage at the Mosque legal? And if it wasn't, why did Tamwar tell everyone at the Mendi that he and Afia were already married as actually they weren't.

It's all rowlocks...

----------


## Siobhan

> It still makes no sense. Why wasn't the marriage at the Mosque legal? And if it wasn't, why did Tamwar tell everyone at the Mendi that he and Afia were already married as actually they weren't.
> 
> It's all rowlocks...


You can get married in a church/mosque or whereever but until it is officially registered, you are not married.. happened with my sister.. her priest died before he could register the marriage and she was never offically married by the state

----------


## parkerman

Yes, it has to be officially registered but you don't have to go through another ceremony with witnesses. One of you has to go along and register it at the register office. Either they were married in the mosque or they weren't.If they had to go through a civil ceremony at the registry office then they weren't married in the mosque.

----------


## Siobhan

That's true... mmm I don't know then.. its EE they make up the rules as they go along??

----------

JustJodi (29-06-2011)

----------


## parkerman

> its EE they make up the rules as they go along


Bingo!

----------


## lizann

Did Amira and Syed have the civil ceremony also?

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Michael and Tyler have the same mother?

----------


## Siobhan

> Does Michael and Tyler have the same mother?


No.. Michael was 6 when his mum died and Tyler is more than 6 years younger than him.. Michael was well creepy last night with Ronnie

----------

tammyy2j (29-06-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

*looks like to me that they were married again in a civil ceremony,,, I thought Tam looked great all dressed up in a regular suit ..Wonder where they will live when they get back from their honeymoon ??Speaking of which, didnt Yusef give them a check for  5 thousand.. are they gonna splurge on a fancy honeymoon ???*

----------


## JustJodi

> No.. Michael was 6 when his mum died and Tyler is more than 6 years younger than him.. Michael was well creepy last night with Ronnie


*Michael is creepy  period !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## tammyy2j

> *Michael is creepy  period !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


For some reason I wanna see him with Ronnie I see chemistry there way better than with Jack and Roxy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Siobhan

I want to see him with Ronnie.. leaving the show!

----------


## JustJodi

> I want to see him with Ronnie.. leaving the show!


*You and me both Shiv,, can not stand him,,, hey maybe instead of her going to jail she will run off with Michael and never to return...*

----------


## tammyy2j

> I want to see him with Ronnie.. leaving the show!


Them in one cab and Jack and Roxy in another cab

----------


## Siobhan

> Them in one cab and Jack and Roxy in another cab


put them all in the same cab and let them fight it out..

----------


## parkerman

Actually I was thinking last night what a good actor John Shepherd is. I think your reaction to his performance only underlines that.

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2011), megan999 (30-06-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

> Actually I was thinking last night what a good actor John Shepherd is. I think your reaction to his performance only underlines that.


Very true... He is meant to be creepy and sleazy and that is exactly how we are reacting to him...

----------


## Dazzle

> Actually I was thinking last night what a good actor John Shepherd is. I think your reaction to his performance only underlines that.


I was thinking exactly the same.

----------


## JustJodi

> Very true... He is meant to be creepy and sleazy and that is exactly how we are reacting to him...




*Yup he does something with his eyes, which makes me shudder ... John Shepherd is GOOD at what he does... creeps me out GOOD....*

----------


## tammyy2j

I lol at Whitney punching the Moon fella

I wish Poppy and Jodie would f*ck off

----------

megan999 (01-07-2011), Siobhan (01-07-2011)

----------


## LostVoodoo

going along with Michael Moon's creepiness - does anyone else not understand why him and Roxy are in a relationship? they never do anything together, they don't even seem to get on that well!

----------


## Siobhan

I have no clue why they are together other than for the script writers to have some reason for Michael interacting and been close to Ronnie... It was nice to see Ronnie happy for a change... 

Tiffany was so funny with Janine last night

----------


## megan999

I found yesterday's episode confusing!  :Sad: 
Why did Michael pretend he sleepwalked into Ronnie's bedroom?
Why is he pitting Jack against the Moons?
Is it his twisted way of getting back at his father?

----------


## Siobhan

> I found yesterday's episode confusing! 
> Why did Michael pretend he sleepwalked into Ronnie's bedroom?
> Why is he pitting Jack against the Moons?
> Is it his twisted way of getting back at his father?


1) he climbed into bed with Ronnie and pretend so Jack wouldn't beat him to a pulp
2) I have no idea, i think he is obsessed with Ronnie so need a way to split them up

----------


## megan999

> 1) he climbed into bed with Ronnie and pretend so Jack wouldn't beat him to a pulp
> 2) I have no idea, i think he is obsessed with Ronnie so need a way to split them up


I agree with the others that Michael and Roxy don't seem to have anything together, but Michael and Ronnie have chemistry - like in the Argee Bargie. Hopefully Michael's motives will be explained soon!

----------


## parkerman

> 1) he climbed into bed with Ronnie and pretend so Jack wouldn't beat him to a pulp


Why would Jack beat him into a pulp?

----------


## Perdita

What would you do to a guy who you know is obsessed with your wife and you find him in bed with her?

----------


## parkerman

But that still doesn't answer the question why Michael would get into bed fully clothed and pretend he was sleep walking. What's the point of it?

----------


## Perdita

trying to disguise his real feelings for Ronnie? I don't really know either

----------


## parkerman

Well, I think we know the answer now...it's because he's a complete nutter.

----------

Perdita (02-07-2011), Siobhan (03-07-2011)

----------


## alan45

The whole story between Stella, Leanne, Eva and Karl is total rubbish. We dont need another 'Who's the Daddy/Mummy storyline.

When did the EE scriptwriters take over Corrie

----------


## megan999

> Well, I think we know the answer now...it's because he's a complete nutter.


Yes, now I understand  :Big Grin:  Him and Ronnie's perfume...completely nuts. Him and Ronnie should run away together. Tyler is getting on my nerves with his "I'm God's gift to women" act! At least we've had a break from the Masoods and the evil Dr  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

> Why would Jack beat him into a pulp?


Think about it... why would you get into bed with a woman, only if you really wanted her.. if Jack knew he wasn't sleep walking he would be none too impressed..

----------


## parkerman

> Think about it... why would you get into bed with a woman, only if you really wanted her.. if Jack knew he wasn't sleep walking he would be none too impressed..


Of course I understand that, but he didn't try anything on with Ronnie. All he did was get into bed fully clothed, didn't touch her and pretend he was sleep walking. Where's the sense in that? If he had actually tried something on with Ronnie and then heard Jack coming in and got his clothes on and pretended I can understand it, but it seems it was never his intention to actually try anything on.

----------


## Siobhan

maybe you are a more understanding man but would you not think it strange if one of your friends got into bed with your wife fully clothed? Who does that?

----------


## parkerman

You are completely missing my point, Shiv. Of course I would think it strange, but that's not what I am saying.

----------


## Dazzle

Michael's sniffing of Ronnie's things really gave me the creeps - ughh!  He's shaping up to be a classic EE baddie.

----------


## Siobhan

> You are completely missing my point, Shiv. Of course I would think it strange, but that's not what I am saying.


Maybe I have.. I thought you were asking why would Jack beat him to a pulp if he didn't pretend to sleepwalk... I was just saying if I found a women in my bed next to my boyfriend, she better have a damn good excuse or she will get slapped

----------


## Perdita

> Of course I understand that, but he didn't try anything on with Ronnie. All he did was get into bed fully clothed, didn't touch her and pretend he was sleep walking. Where's the sense in that? If he had actually tried something on with Ronnie and then heard Jack coming in and got his clothes on and pretended I can understand it, but it seems it was never his intention to actually try anything on.


Maybe not yet but given more chances, who knows

----------


## lizann

I'm not liking dumb and dumber Jodie and Poppy but creepy Michael Moon is growing on me 

Has Jay changed his name to Mitchell now?

----------

Dazzle (05-07-2011)

----------


## Perdita

I am sure Jay did

----------


## parkerman

Yes, it happened some time ago. It was one of the events that led to Ben leaving.  (wasn't it?)

----------


## megan999

Tonight's episode is an hour long.

----------

Perdita (07-07-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Not going to watch this crap for an hour, so contrite, can't take this

----------


## Siobhan

Saw bits and pieces of it but have it recorded.. it was quite good from what I have seen so far..

----------


## parkerman

I thought it was a good episode apart from a few odd bits like the "coincidence" of Ronnie and Roxy meeting as they were led to the cells even though Roxy had been taken down some time earlier and the ever present mystery of what's happened to Amy. However, I did think it was a fitting ending for the character and I think she and Kat and Michael all played their parts well.

----------

Siobhan (08-07-2011), tammyy2j (08-07-2011)

----------


## lizann

Was the statement read out written by Kat or Michael? I wasnt sure who wrote it 

Michael never showed interest before is his son Tommy surely that should have been a red alert to Kat and Alife 

Jay is turning into a right tool 

Tanya and Max affair is pointless and a waste of their talents

----------


## Siobhan

> I thought it was a good episode apart from a few odd bits like the "coincidence" of Ronnie and Roxy meeting as they were led to the cells even though Roxy had been taken down some time earlier and the ever present mystery of what's happened to Amy. However, I did think it was a fitting ending for the character and I think she and Kat and Michael all played their parts well.


Totally agree. and have to say.. had a bit of a cry at the end.... nicely done

----------


## tammyy2j

I felt sorry for Ronnie last night 

I was glad she got Danielle's locket back 

I was surprised how easy it was for Kat and Alfie to let Michael take out Tommy

Not liking the Tanya and Max affair either

----------


## megan999

I enjoyed last night's episode  :Big Grin: 
I cried too, when Jack was talking to Ronnie, and then at the end when Roxy was talking to Ronnie. I agree, a fitting end. I hope they write out Michael's character now.

----------

Siobhan (08-07-2011)

----------


## TreyAtwood

I loved tonights episode, but does anyone know what the song was that played at the end, when we saw Ronnie and Jack's wedding photo? I love it but can't remember the name.

----------


## Siobhan

> I loved tonights episode, but does anyone know what the song was that played at the end, when we saw Ronnie and Jack's wedding photo? I love it but can't remember the name.


I was going to ask the same question....


found it: 

  - Elbow "a day like this"

----------


## megan999

I feel happy for Janine, I've always enjoyed her storylines.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dazzle

It was great to see Janine so happy at getting the money.  She'll be gloating like mad now  :Big Grin:

----------


## LostVoodoo

i'm loving Janine and her money. i hope she does something smart with it, after having her fun, like becoming a scary businesswoman or something lol...

----------

Dazzle (10-07-2011), JustJodi (13-07-2011), tammyy2j (13-07-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

I agree.  It's been a bit dreary seeing Janine so poor - she's at her best when she's smug and gloating.

----------


## tammyy2j

Where did Janine get the money from?

I am finding Tanya (who was one of the few great characters on the show) a complete pain lately annoys the hell outta me 

Where was Amy again last night?

----------


## Dazzle

> Where did Janine get the money from?


Syed took her to see his friend about a short-term loan until Lydia's money comes through.

I was wondering about Amy too.

----------


## parkerman

> Where was Amy again last night?


Who?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

> It was great to see Janine so happy at getting the money.  She'll be gloating like mad now


What she did to Tiffany was just plain mean

----------


## lizann

> What she did to Tiffany was just plain mean


I lol at it 

Janine is a great character especially played by Charlie Brooks 

I'd love to see her buy all the businesses around the square

----------

Siobhan (15-07-2011)

----------


## megan999

I am glad the FatBoy and Mercy storyline has come to an end. She didn't deserve him.

----------


## Perdita

> I am glad the FatBoy and Mercy storyline has come to an end. She didn't deserve him.


But she never led him on, she was always truthful, got to give her that

----------

Siobhan (15-07-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I am glad the FatBoy and Mercy storyline has come to an end. She didn't deserve him.


I liked them both tbh way better than Jodie, Lauren and Poppy

----------

parkerman (15-07-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

> I lol at it 
> 
> Janine is a great character especially played by Charlie Brooks 
> 
> I'd love to see her buy all the businesses around the square


I can see her spending it all on stupid stuff that she can rub in people's faces.. I hope she does put some aside for a business..

----------


## Perdita

Does Janine know how much she has inherited or is she only thinking she is a millionairess with a big shock to come when it is a few thousands rather than millions?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Does Janine know how much she has inherited or is she only thinking she is a millionairess with a big shock to come when it is a few thousands rather than millions?


I think the solicitor fella mentioned millions

----------

Perdita (15-07-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

I would have thought Lydia might have let Diane and Ricky and Ricky's kids something also in her will

----------


## Siobhan

> I would have thought Lydia might have let Diane and Ricky and Ricky's kids something also in her will


God no.. she was just as mean as Janine is

----------


## Siobhan

> Does Janine know how much she has inherited or is she only thinking she is a millionairess with a big shock to come when it is a few thousands rather than millions?


Did they mention millions when Janine found the other will saying she is leaving it all to charity???

----------


## LostVoodoo

Well Janine has seen the house, which if it is as big as she said and in London it will easily be worth millions.

----------


## Perdita

would all be too easy, this is soapland, so I expect for Janine to come down crashing with a bang  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps she asks Roxy for advice on what to do with a few million pounds...it'll be gone in no time then.

----------

Perdita (15-07-2011)

----------


## lizann

Ricky should have took the money the silly goose

----------


## megan999

Ricky is a nice guy, but he's at a loss without Bianca!

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Ricky is a nice guy, but he's at a loss without Bianca!


ahaha, very true! he can't quite manage when he's in the middle of two waring parties like Pat and Janine. but yes, he should have taken the money and not felt guilty about it at all after all he has done for Janine over the years, plus she was his granny too!

----------

megan999 (21-07-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Janine has fat pat on her mobile phone  :Lol:

----------


## lizann

I'm really not liking this "new" Tanya and her affair with Max she dont take much notice of her kids now

Jay was being a right tool tonight a typical fella

----------


## Perdita

nor her new husband!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Abi she was dumped by Jay and still came over to help him box and hurt herself 

Lola is annoying so far

----------


## Perdita

> Poor Abi she was dumped by Jay and still came over to help him box and hurt herself 
> 
> Lola is annoying so far


I thought Abi dumped him  :Confused:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought Abi dumped him


I know they broke up I thought he dumped her cause she wouldnt have sex with him must have been mistaken so 

Anways coming over acting like it never happened was quite sad and pathetic 

Is Anthony younger than Tyler?

----------


## LostVoodoo

is there something genetically wrong with the Moon family that means they can't produce any girls? Alfie, Spencer, Tommy, Eddie, Michael, Tyler, Anthony - and where are all the women who gave birth to them?!

----------

megan999 (26-07-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> is there something genetically wrong with the Moon family that means they can't produce any girls? Alfie, Spencer, Tommy, Eddie, Michael, Tyler, Anthony - and where are all the women who gave birth to them?!


Dead would be my guess

----------


## Siobhan

> is there something genetically wrong with the Moon family that means they can't produce any girls? Alfie, Spencer, Tommy, Eddie, Michael, Tyler, Anthony - and where are all the women who gave birth to them?!


not forgetting Danny and Jake! 

Just looked at the family tree and there is no women (except those who have given birth) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Mo...EastEnders.png

----------


## megan999

I am loving the Moon family  :Big Grin:  I am bored of the Masoods. Lola is annoying me as well.

----------


## megan999

> Is Anthony younger than Tyler?


No, Tyler is the youngest brother. (and in my opinion, the fittest, ha ha!)

----------


## Perdita

Neither of them float my boat particularly, but Tyler is the better looking one out of all of them

----------


## lizann

What tablets has Yusef got Zainab hooked on?

----------


## Siobhan

> What tablets has Yusef got Zainab hooked on?


I don't know.. he did have her on sleeping tablets but I think last night he may have switched for strong more addictive one... he is so evil!!

Afia annoys me.. "my husband" this, my husband that.. for crying out loud, we know you are married.. Tamwar has a name. please use it

----------


## Perdita

> I don't know.. he did have her on sleeping tablets but I think last night he may have switched for strong more addictive one... he is so evil!!
> 
> Afia annoys me.. "my husband" this, my husband that.. for crying out loud, we know you are married.. Tamwar has a name. please use it


I think she kept referring to her 'husband' to point out to the Moon brothers that she is married when they started to flirt a little with her.

----------


## Siobhan

> I think she kept referring to her 'husband' to point out to the Moon brothers that she is married when they started to flirt a little with her.


she did it 3 times... to dot, in the cafe and with the moon brothers.. .

----------


## Perdita

Maybe it is a 'newlywed' thing, bound to stop after a couple of years  :Lol:

----------

Siobhan (27-07-2011)

----------


## lizann

> I think she kept referring to her 'husband' to point out to the Moon brothers that she is married when they started to flirt a little with her.


I thought she did it more as a dig as Zainab and Yusef who told her off for not obeying her husband's wishes 

I find Tamwar boring since he got with Afia - i hope she leaves with her father soon enough

----------


## parkerman

> I thought she did it more as a dig as Zainab and Yusef who told her off for not obeying her husband's wishes


Yes, that's what I thought. It was deliberate.

----------


## JustJodi

> I don't know.. he did have her on sleeping tablets but I think last night he may have switched for strong more addictive one... he is so evil!!
> 
> Afia annoys me.. "my husband" this, my husband that.. for crying out loud, we know you are married.. Tamwar has a name. please use it



OMG I agree  its like the writers are at loss of words for Afia,,,and I think U are right,,, Yusef probably did give her some pills that have increased strength...that man is well and truly scary !!!!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> not forgetting Danny and Jake! 
> 
> Just looked at the family tree and there is no women (except those who have given birth) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Mo...EastEnders.png



there is a sister  named FRANCESA ....sister of Michael, Tony, and Tyler ...look at the family tree again

----------


## Siobhan

> there is a sister  named FRANCESA ....sister of Michael, Tony, and Tyler ...look at the family tree again


you are right... never heard her mentioned.. wonder where she is at and is this going to be a new role for someone coming up soon

----------


## megan999

It would be good to see a female Moon. IMO the Moons are better than the Mitchells, at the moment, anyway  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

We have Kat Moon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## megan999

> We have Kat Moon


Yeah, I meant Moon by blood,  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

If we had another Moon, would she be a new Moon?

(I'll get my coat...)

----------

Siobhan (29-07-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Guess that would  make Kat a half Moon?  (Goes with parkerman..)   :Lol:

----------

Siobhan (29-07-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

I wonder if they are all made out of cheese

----------


## parkerman

It's probably just as well we are sticking to this meaning of moon rather than the other one.....

----------


## Perdita

> It's probably just as well we are sticking to this meaning of moon rather than the other one.....


What other meaning could you refer to?   :Ponder:   :Moonie:

----------


## parkerman

Honestly, Perdy, trust you to lower the tone!  :Nono: 

Personally, I was referring to the meaning of moon as in gazing dreamily or sentimentally at something or someone.  :Big Grin:

----------


## moonstorm

Well the next "explosive" story to "rock" the square could wipe them all out, then we would have a total eclipse  :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

In other words, it could be a moonstorm.

----------


## Perdita

> Honestly, Perdy, trust you to lower the tone! 
> 
> Personally, I was referring to the meaning of moon as in gazing dreamily or sentimentally at something or someone.


course you were : :Rotfl:

----------


## moonstorm

> In other words, it could be a moonstorm.


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  Damn, why didn't I think of that one!!! Brilliant!

----------


## Perdita

Was it Michael that set fire to Eddie's stuff? Missed the scene if they showed who did it  :Sad:

----------


## parkerman

It was Lola, though how she managed to do it is not quite clear because she was with Liam who knew nothing about it until she told him she did it!

----------

Perdita (31-07-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Where did she get the flame thrower from to set all that alight in seconds flat? Surely that would not have been possible with a little cigarette lighter?  :Searchme:

----------


## tammyy2j

What happened when Roxy found out Phil and Shirley had robbed her or did she ever found out the truth?

----------


## Dazzle

> What happened when Roxy found out Phil and Shirley had robbed her or did she ever found out the truth?


I think Phil convinced her that it was Glenda who robbed her.

----------


## megan999

> Where did she get the flame thrower from to set all that alight in seconds flat? Surely that would not have been possible with a little cigarette lighter?


Eddie said there was some turpentine there, (which would have acted as accelerant for the flames).

----------

Perdita (03-08-2011)

----------


## lizann

I am liking Tanya's mother and sister more than Tanya lately 

Ian would sink to any lows the creep

----------


## Dazzle

I feel so sorry for Greg - Tanya doesn't deserve him  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## megan999

Anyone else getting fed up of Dr Evil and his annoying daughter? If she says, "but he tried to kill my Dad" one more time I'll scream! 
What history is there between Janine and Phil? It's great she co-owns the club now. 
I hope this doesn't mean Roxy is leaving. 
Lola needs a slap.  
Don't like Eddie much. He's so mean to Jean.

----------


## Dazzle

> Anyone else getting fed up of Dr Evil and his annoying daughter? If she says, "but he tried to kill my Dad" one more time I'll scream!


I don't mind Yusef, but Afia gets on my nerves.  It doesn't help that the girl playing her can't act.

----------

megan999 (05-08-2011)

----------


## parkerman

> What history is there between Janine and Phil? It's great she co-owns the club now.


None really, other than the fact he's thrown her out of the Vic a zillion times!

I think this could be a really good story and something for Charlie Brooks to get her teeth into, going up against the "'ard man" of Walford. Go Janine!

----------

megan999 (05-08-2011)

----------


## lizann

Janine and Roxy should become pals both need friends Roxy only has Christian and Janine has none 

Lola annoys me big time wish she was leaving and not Julie

----------

megan999 (05-08-2011)

----------


## Abbie

Did anyone else think that, that the other woman who started talking to Ian in the pub about jane looked a lot like stella at first?

----------


## tammyy2j

Is there another romance on the way for Billy maybe with the social worker?

----------


## JustJodi

> Is there another romance on the way for Billy maybe with the social worker?




I seriously doubt it, but hey its EE any thing can happen :-D

----------


## Siobhan

I miss EE.. have to get a new dish with a double antenna to view UK channels... it is not a top priority at the moment so have to rely on Soapboard update and spoilers and just imagine what is happening

----------


## Perdita

> I miss EE.. have to get a new dish with a double antenna to view UK channels... it is not a top priority at the moment so have to rely on Soapboard update and spoilers and just imagine what is happening


Can you not get somebody to record your favourite programmes on video or DVD and send it to you on a weekly or bi-weekly basis until you get your tv sorted out?

----------


## tammyy2j

> I miss EE.. have to get a new dish with a double antenna to view UK channels... it is not a top priority at the moment so have to rely on Soapboard update and spoilers and just imagine what is happening


Why is that?

----------


## Siobhan

I moved to Germany last week and have to get my TV set up to received UK channels

----------


## lizann

Tanya is such an eegit, Max was telling Stacey he loved her a few months back 

Whats with loving looks between Kat and Jack lately it is a bit too soon for a Kat affair already 

I love to see one episode at least where poor Billy isnt begging or short of cash

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ah finally back from holidays and ready with catching up the episodes. Its been a Marathon watching it. Some stuff was worth it and some stuff nah...

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I miss EE.. have to get a new dish with a double antenna to view UK channels... it is not a top priority at the moment so have to rely on Soapboard update and spoilers and just imagine what is happening


So where in Germany are you?

----------


## Siobhan

I am in a little village between Koln and Frankfurt DG... it is really lovely... For the TV I just have to get a double antenna and point it in the right direction but the house takes priority now as I have to finishing unpacking all our boxes and getting essentials..

----------


## lizann

Is there a point to Honey and Poppy are they suppose to be funny because they are not I hate when they are on screen 

Max stealing Vanessa's ring was pretty low

----------


## tammyy2j

FFS Greg looked like a sad puppy no wonder he got dumped be a man smack Max at least Vanessa went off on one 

Lauren lives with Tanya yet kicks Max out of his own house

----------


## JustJodi

> FFS Greg looked like a sad puppy no wonder he got dumped be a man smack Max at least Vanessa went off on one 
> 
> Lauren lives with Tanya yet kicks Max out of his own house



*someone took Greg's man card from him.. he didn't have the cojones to take on Max,, also who is sick of Max's TIRED DIALOGUE??????  "Tan I love you, only you, I want to be with only you , we will be together  all of us,, blah blah blah blah blah "  they need to give him something different to say..Lauren WARNED Max she would tell and boy did she, Abi..ahhhhhhhhhhh  Tanya is no better than Max with her EMPTY PROMISES,,, "I promise it won't ever happen again oh I promise i do !!!"   Vanessa really went for Tanya,, whooo,,, didn't see much of her hair move, the white outfit looked so OUT OF PLACE in Walford 
*

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Never mind the telly Shiv when you gone stalking a certain hot German Man (Boy) to get me a signed photo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

> Never mind the telly Shiv when you gone stalking a certain hot German Man (Boy) to get me a signed photo


I am on it.... and will be going for the older one too.. might as well complete my German F1 collection hahahahaha

----------


## tammyy2j

> *someone took Greg's man card from him.. he didn't have the cojones to take on Max,, also who is sick of Max's TIRED DIALOGUE??????  "Tan I love you, only you, I want to be with only you , we will be together  all of us,, blah blah blah blah blah "  they need to give him something different to say..Lauren WARNED Max she would tell and boy did she, Abi..ahhhhhhhhhhh  Tanya is no better than Max with her EMPTY PROMISES,,, "I promise it won't ever happen again oh I promise i do !!!"   Vanessa really went for Tanya,, whooo,,, didn't see much of her hair move, the white outfit looked so OUT OF PLACE in Walford 
> *


Tanya Turner showed up tp attack Tanya kinda felt I was watching a US soap opera  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I wonder will Lauren keep her promise and run down Max again

----------


## lizann

I'm liking Vanessa more loved her hitting Jack last night  :Lol:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I'm liking Vanessa more loved her hitting Jack last night


 She was out of control, even my husband was commenting. Zoe must have had a blast playing that scene. My brother even said something about the white outfitt being smudged...

----------


## megan999

Vanessa's meltdown last night was hilarious! I hope she has a major make-over now and sorts out her "barnet" and buys colourful clothes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Timalay

Omg just watching Mon episode now, and where Vanessa goes to Max and Tanya's secret flat, and reads the note.  At first I thought it said Bobby in the fridge.

----------


## tammyy2j

Has Vanessa her  engagement ring on last night? I thought Max had it

----------


## Katy

bobby in the fridge!!! hahaha!! 

It was a proper EE episode we had fights, destryong rooms, storm outs! 

Laurens not happy with her mum at all is she

----------


## JustJodi

> Has Vanessa her  engagement ring on last night? I thought Max had it



*I noticed that too  I was totally CONFOOSED !!!!!!
*

----------


## Abbie

I cant stand Lauren at the moment, she think shes knows it all and really needs a slap and then to grow up

----------


## tammyy2j

Why didnt Whitney call the police?

----------


## megan999

> Why didnt Whitney call the police?


Maybe she just doesn't like the police? I must say I've been enjoying these episodes shot in Southend. Breath of fresh air!! :Thumbsup:  Dot's sister Rose is interesting  :Ponder:

----------


## lizann

I dont feel sorry at all Whitney she has turned into a right boring character for me I couldnt care less about her 

I do like Rose and Heather singing was funny

----------


## JustJodi

*I am also totally bored with Whitney, she is such a BORE.. I have very little sympathy for her ..when she ran from Rob the first time she should have reported the SOB...men like Rob will always be manipulative towards GIRLS like Whitney..cos they are weak, and looking for love in the wrong places.. "love" with Rob was def. in the wrong place... this girl will NEVER LEARN.. I loved all the scenes with Heather...she can be "cute' even if she is on the wrong side of 40 ( borrowed that phrase from Michael Moon)*

----------


## megan999

> * I loved all the scenes with Heather...she can be "cute' even if she is on the wrong side of 40 ( borrowed that phrase from Michael Moon)*


I enjoyed her scenes as well, and the dynamic between her, Shirley and that man.

----------


## Dazzle

I hope Heather and Andrew work out.

I'm upset to see Ryan go, though glad he wasn't killed off.

----------


## lizann

I wonder will Andrew turn out like Nick 

Crap exit for Ryan

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Fatboy live with Dot or Mercy's granny?

----------


## megan999

> Does Fatboy live with Dot or Mercy's granny?


I think he lives with Dot now. A way for the writers to write out Mercy's granny perhaps.

----------

tammyy2j (30-08-2011)

----------


## lizann

> Does Fatboy live with Dot or Mercy's granny?


I think it is with Dot since Mercy left 

I dont who find more annoying Whitney or Lauren actyally both of them

So Anthony is 25 and the youngest thought he was younger myself

----------

tammyy2j (30-08-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Cora and Rose will be fighting for Patrick  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

> I dont who find more annoying Whitney or Lauren actyally both of them


My vote goes to Lauren. I think the character is nauseating and the actor dreadful. Apart from that, she's ok.

----------


## tammyy2j

Again why didnt Whitney call the police when Lee came into the pub and threatened her?

----------


## megan999

Jodie and Darren's wedding is my least hotly anticipated wedding since I started watching EE.
Whitney and Fatboy would be sweet together.
Mandy reminds me when that other blonde woman came back, forgot her name, she started off with Ian too and then went on to Bradley.

----------


## JustJodi

> Again why didnt Whitney call the police when Lee came into the pub and threatened her?


*that annoyed the heck out of me too,, shes such a weenie,, and thinking SHE HANDLED IT,, she is S-T-U-P-I-D !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## lizann

Is Mandy really Lola's mum?

We have already had the secret mummy storyline with Kat and Zoe and Ronnie and Danielle so EE writers do like it

Ian and Kat seem to have put on some weight on their bellys lately must be Jean's cooking but Kat has a reason now she is pregnant

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Jodie and Darren's wedding is my least hotly anticipated wedding since I started watching EE.
> Whitney and Fatboy would be sweet together.
> Mandy reminds me when that other blonde woman came back, forgot her name, she started off with Ian too and then went on to Bradley.


Ah yes, that would be Claire.

----------

megan999 (04-09-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Jodie and Darren's wedding is my least hotly anticipated wedding since I started watching EE.
> Whitney and Fatboy would be sweet together.
> Mandy reminds me when that other blonde woman came back, forgot her name, she started off with Ian too and then went on to Bradley.


I much prefer Mandy to Claire

----------

megan999 (07-09-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I much prefer Mandy to Claire


I only started watching EE since 2000. So I do not know how Mandy behaved before, but did they have a lot of airheads in EE? She reminds me so much of Sam Mitchell, or the actress who played her last time.

----------


## tammyy2j

Why did Yusef visit Amira's dad?

----------


## parkerman

> Why did Yusef visit Amira's dad?


Because he's evil.

Incidentally, I thought it a stroke of luck that Cora managed to get Â£200 for her candlesticks, amazingly the exact amount she needed for Dot!

----------


## Dazzle

> Why did Yusef visit Amira's dad?


It's to do with his continued manipulation of the Masood family.  I'm not sure exactly what he hopes to achieve - maybe something along the lines of destroying Zainab and Syed's tentative relationship if Syed marries Christian.

----------


## tammyy2j

> It's to do with his continued manipulation of the Masood family.  I'm not sure exactly what he hopes to achieve - maybe something along the lines of destroying Zainab and Syed's tentative relationship if Syed marries Christian.


Did someone ask him though Syed or Christian? I thought I missed a part 

I am liking Cora and Rose and now all living together Dot will have her hands full

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I only started watching EE since 2000. So I do not know how Mandy behaved before, but did they have a lot of airheads in EE? She reminds me so much of Sam Mitchell, or the actress who played her last time.


i remember when they were both in it when i was younger and i used to get the two actresses mixed up!

----------


## megan999

I'm glad they've put Vanessa working with Michael, we get to see more emotions from her, rather than her being all robotic with Max. I think it was a good move to have Cora and Rose join the cast, I've enjoyed their interactions with the others.

----------


## parkerman

Which brings us to the big question of the moment.....

Who is the more evil, Yusef or Michael?

----------


## Dazzle

> Which brings us to the big question of the moment.....
> 
> Who is the more evil, Yusef or Michael?


I'd say Yusef, definitely - no one does an evil expression better then Ace Bhatti on television at the moment.  Saying that, Michael can be quite sinister too.  The scene with him and Vanessa in the boxing club on Thursday was chilling.

We're really spoilt for baddies in EE at the moment.

I'm loving Dot, Cora and Rose together - really good fun.  I hope we see more of them.

----------


## parkerman

> I'd say Yusef, definitely - no one does an evil expression better then Ace Bhatti on television at the moment.  Saying that, Michael can be quite sinister too.


But would either of them stand a chance going head to head with Janine?

----------


## Perdita

> But would either of them stand a chance going head to head with Janine?


I think so!!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I think so!!


So do I. But I would like to see how they get on. I thought Michael and Janine defenitely have some chemistry going on there. But please on a larger scale. Janine has the means and Michael the evil streak.

----------


## Siobhan

> Which brings us to the big question of the moment.....
> 
> Who is the more evil, Yusef or Michael?


I would say Yusef... he is more subitally evil... he comes across as mister nice guy and is manipulative... He is isolating Zainab and making Massod the villian here.. Michael is openingly hostile and evil

----------


## megan999

> Which brings us to the big question of the moment.....
> 
> Who is the more evil, Yusef or Michael?


Michael gives me the creeps more than Yusef does!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Wow Mandy got one over on Phil he wont be happy

Why had he Rainie sacked?

----------


## Dazzle

> Why had he Rainie sacked?


Shirley wanted her sacked because Phil and Rainie had an affair when they were on crack.

I'm loving Mandy - she's so irreverent.  Her and Ian make a great team too - she brings out his fun side.

----------

tammyy2j (13-09-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Shirley wanted her sacked because Phil and Rainie had an affair when they were on crack.
> 
> I'm loving Mandy - she's so irreverent.  Her and Ian make a great team too - she brings out his fun side.


I know about the affair but she was working there with a while and now all of a sudden Phil wants her sacked 

I agree I'm liking Mandy as well

----------


## Dazzle

> I know about the affair but she was working there with a while and now all of a sudden Phil wants her sacked


Yeah, I'm not sure why Shirley demanded that Phil sack Rainey yesterday in particular

----------


## lizann

So Jack only found out about Carol and Eddie last night they havent exactly been hiding their relationship

----------


## tammyy2j

So Tyler is 23 

Whitney's feelings for him came about sudden but then she falls very quickly 

I have to say I'm enjoying Moons storyline lately 

Is Frankie the sister or the mother?

----------


## Perdita

> Is Frankie the sister or the mother?


Sister

----------

tammyy2j (16-09-2011)

----------


## parkerman

Good to see Eastenders using cliche storyline no 348...Darren sees Jodie hugging Anthony and assumes they are having an affair. This is the lazy scriptwriters equivalent to the getting held up in a traffic jam on the way to a wedding/hospital/stopping an abortion etc. storyline. It is just too ridiculous for words. Darren and Jodie had only just made up and Darren knew what had happened to Anthony's brother. Why would he not think it natural for Jodie just to be comforting Anthony? The worse thing is they only used the same cliche a couple of episodes earlier when Jack saw Eddie talking to Vanessa and assumed they were at it. Can't men and women talk to each other any more in Eastenders without it being assumed they are one step from ripping each other's clothes off?

----------

JustJodi (17-09-2011), Siobhan (17-09-2011), tammyy2j (17-09-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

I don't think it is allowed.. even in real life.. the amount of women/men I know who see their partner comforting a friend and immediately assume "their doing it"... Thankfully I don't have a partner like that.. he knows my male friend often come around for a shoulder to cry on without it meaning anything...

----------


## JustJodi

> Good to see Eastenders using cliche storyline no 348...Darren sees Jodie hugging Anthony and assumes they are having an affair. This is the lazy scriptwriters equivalent to the getting held up in a traffic jam on the way to a wedding/hospital/stopping an abortion etc. storyline. It is just too ridiculous for words. Darren and Jodie had only just made up and Darren knew what had happened to Anthony's brother. Why would he not think it natural for Jodie just to be comforting Anthony? The worse thing is they only used the same cliche a couple of episodes earlier when Jack saw Eddie talking to Vanessa and assumed they were at it. Can't men and women talk to each other any more in Eastenders without it being assumed they are one step from ripping each other's clothes off?


As you said pure laziness from the scriptwriters, and how on earth can they call it "gripping  and "explosive" ?????

----------


## tammyy2j

What club serves a full bottle of sambuca (my guess) to a customer and where did Darren get the cash for it ????????????

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Good to see Eastenders using cliche storyline no 348...


Hahaha good one

----------


## tammyy2j

It was good seeing Mickey Miller back

----------


## Perdita

> It was good seeing Mickey Miller back


I enjoyed seeing him back too. Sorry to see Darren go  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I enjoyed seeing him back too. Sorry to see Darren go


Yes me too 

Jodie looked lovely in her dress

----------


## Dutchgirl

So stopping Zainab from feeding kamil poisenous food is less harmfull than a toddler running aroud the house by himself? ( Kamil does look rather big)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Zainab tells Yuself she dont want him around anymore and dont want to see him but then has dinner with him

----------


## LostVoodoo

Does Duncan actually have the ability to speak?

----------


## flappinfanny

he may be good at other things?   :Heart:

----------


## parkerman

Why does Patrick feel the need to work as a potman in the Queen Vic when he is the manager of the Minute Mart?

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Why does Patrick feel the need to work as a potman in the Queen Vic when he is the manager of the Minute Mart?


i think he does it for free beer, like Jim did

----------


## mrskh

yes i think he does it for the beer

----------


## Dutchgirl

So why is mas asking Zainab for a divorce? Why do these things go like that in soaps. And do not say because it is a soap. I hope Yusef will be exposed in the near future the storyline has no apeal anymore!

----------


## moonstorm

I think they were going for the slow burn on this one but it is just getting boring now!

----------

Dutchgirl (28-09-2011), megan999 (28-09-2011)

----------


## megan999

So has Michael forgiven Eddie regarding his mother's suicide?

----------


## Katy

the whole yusef masoood and zainab thing is really confusing! i have no idea whats going on!

----------


## parkerman

> So has Michael forgiven Eddie regarding his mother's suicide?


Yes.

----------

Dutchgirl (29-09-2011), megan999 (29-09-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Jay has turned into a right asshole Ben needs to tell the truth well done Heather for sticking up for Paddy and where is Shirley?

----------


## megan999

> Jay has turned into a right asshole Ben needs to tell the truth well done Heather for sticking up for Paddy and where is Shirley?


Shirley has gone to visit her sister.

----------


## Perdita

> Jay has turned into a right asshole Ben needs to tell the truth well done Heather for sticking up for Paddy and where is Shirley?


Jay?? can you refresh my memory please, can't think of who he is???

----------


## mrskh

yes jay has turned out not nice at all and well done to heather for doing to that

----------


## lizann

Vanessa looks very skinny 

Jay is the ginger kid with Abbie his dad was killed was with Dawn lived with Billy then with Phil

----------

Perdita (30-09-2011)

----------


## parkerman

> Vanessa looks very skinny 
> 
> Jay is the ginger kid with Abbie his dad was killed was with Dawn lived with Billy then with Phil


Who are Dawn, Billy and Phil?

----------


## lizann

> Who are Dawn, Billy and Phil?


New Village People

----------

parkerman (01-10-2011), Siobhan (01-10-2011), tammyy2j (01-10-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Jay?? can you refresh my memory please, can't think of who he is???


http://watchwithmothers.net/wp-conte...11-150x150.png

----------

Perdita (01-10-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Of course!!!  Just could not think of him

----------


## tammyy2j

I had to lol at Michael in the Vic when Jodie said they'd be family and he no thanks he enough weirdos in his family or something to that effect and then telling about Whitney being a prostitute very funny

----------


## lizann

I'd take defence lessons from Christian any time

----------


## JustJodi

Jim drank beer  Patrick drank RUM.......


> yes i think he does it for the beer

----------


## Katy

thought it was very dull last night, weve seen phil go mental round the square many times before! Its boring!

----------


## parkerman

> I'd take defence lessons from Christian any time


I think you're barking up the wrong tree there, lizann!

----------


## Timalay

Now Phils (kinda) said sorry to Patrick, does this mean Kat and Alfie have got their jobs back.

----------


## parkerman

As I have/had absolutely no feelings for the Moons or Vanessa I have to say I thought last might's episode was one big yawnfest.....

----------


## tammyy2j

I felt sorry for Michael tbh 

I wish Vanessa had taken Jodie and Poppy with her

----------


## megan999

> As I have/had absolutely no feelings for the Moons or Vanessa I have to say I thought last might's episode was one big yawnfest.....


I really enjoyed last night's episode! And I watched the programme about the Moons on BBC3 afterwards  :Big Grin: 



> I felt sorry for Michael tbh I wish Vanessa had taken Jodie and Poppy with her


I thought that Michael deserved it! But yes, a pity Jodie and Poppy didn't leave too. Potential girlfriends for Tyler and Anthony, perhaps?

----------


## Perdita

I quite like Jodie and Poppy because they are just so different, bit naive, yes, I find them funny in their girly ways  :Smile:   Michael, yes, I think he deserved it too after what he did to Eddie and even more to an innocent and unknowing Tyler.

----------


## LostVoodoo

i agree about Poppy and Jodie, they're a bit of light relief and add some variety to all the doom and gloom. and to me Michael is the only interesting Moon now that Eddie's left, wondering what they're going to do with him now.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> But yes, a pity Jodie and Poppy didn't leave too. Potential girlfriends for Tyler and Anthony, perhaps?


Not while Tyler is besotted with Whitney

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I really enjoyed last night's episode! And I watched the programme about the Moons on BBC3 afterwards 
> I thought that Michael deserved it! But yes, a pity Jodie and Poppy didn't leave too. Potential girlfriends for Tyler and Anthony, perhaps?


I understand where you're coming from.

But if his dad had payed more attention to him when he was younger, none of this would have happened( well could have anyway, but chances are less so)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I understand where you're coming from.
> 
> But if his dad had payed more attention to him when he was younger, none of this would have happened( well could have anyway, but chances are less so)


Yes I think Eddie is to blame as well as Michael, Eddie seem to have a new life with Tyler and Anthiony and Frankie and their mother and put Craig in care and Michael seem to have no one after his mother died, Eddie could have made more effort and told him the truth. I think Michael wanted Eddie to feel loss like he did when his mother died. I hope we see Frankie Moon (is she Michael's half sister also?)

----------


## Perdita

> Yes I think Eddie is to blame as well as Michael, Eddie seem to have a new life with Tyler and Anthiony and Frankie and their mother and put Craig in care and Michael seem to have no one after his mother died, Eddie could have made more effort and told him the truth. I think Michael wanted Eddie to feel loss like he did when his mother died. I hope we see Frankie Moon (is she Michael's half sister also?)


  Yes, she would be

----------

tammyy2j (11-10-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

A rather messy episode. I doubt if the real NHS would have allowed Tanya to mess them about but I like her inter-action with Laurel. She should still tell Rainie. 
Yet another occasion when everyone gets kicked out of the cafe but Shirley came back looking rather feminine!!

----------


## Katy

lovved the fact she got them to leave the cafe by saying there was free curry! 

Zainab is starting to irritate me

----------


## Dutchgirl

> A rather messy episode. I doubt if the real NHS would have allowed Tanya to mess them about but I like her inter-action with Laurel. She should still tell Rainie. 
> Yet another occasion when everyone gets kicked out of the cafe but Shirley came back looking rather feminine!!


I thought the same, they should have focused on Shirley and Ben and Tanya and Lauren. Those story lines mattered and where well played.

Must say like Shirleys new hair too.

----------


## Dennis tanner

Everybody seemed to be throwing a party at the slightest excuse. Dot couldn't even state that it was 50 years. Christian and Syed got engaged weeks ago.

----------


## parkerman

Dot was missing from Walford for four years from 1993 to 1997, so it's not really 50 years anyway.

However, I have an idea for her. She could write a book called "Behind the washing machine - 50 years at the Launderette". What do you think?

----------

Siobhan (12-10-2011)

----------


## Perdita

> Dot was missing from Walford for four years from 1993 to 1997, so it's not really 50 years anyway.
> 
> However, I have an idea for her. She could write a book called "Behind the washing machine - 50 years at the Launderette". What do you think?


Great idea, love the possible book title.  Maybe you could give her a few tips on how to go about it.  :Thumbsup:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

I felt sick watching Zainab and Yusef how are they all blind to him 

Amira looks like a bone I bet her baby weighs more than her

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Dot was missing from Walford for four years from 1993 to 1997, so it's not really 50 years anyway.
> 
> However, I have an idea for her. She could write a book called "Behind the washing machine - 50 years at the Launderette". What do you think?


Or they could call it, "My beautiful Laundrette" :Ponder:

----------


## megan999

> I felt sick watching Zainab and Yusef how are they all blind to him


I am so confused by this storyline! I though that Yusef wanted to punish Zainab because she chose Masood over him when they were married? Now it looks like he wants her back romantically? :Ponder:

----------

Glen1 (13-10-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

Megan.. I think that is just to crush her.. have her totally dependant on him and he can basically control everything she does... not a spoiler, just my opinion but I can see this ending with another fire and a confession from Yusef

----------

Dutchgirl (14-10-2011), Glen1 (13-10-2011), megan999 (13-10-2011), tammyy2j (14-10-2011)

----------


## Perdita

> Megan.. I think that is just to crush her.. have her totally dependant on him and he can basically control everything she does... not a spoiler, just my opinion but I can see this ending with another fire and a confession from Yusef


I agree with you, Siobhan, he does not want to just punish her, he wants to totally destroy her and probably the whole Masood family by doing so.

----------


## Dennis tanner

It's a fine state of affairs when you can't trust your local doctor

----------


## LostVoodoo

Must admit I did cheer when Zainab gave Bushra that slap!

----------

tammyy2j (14-10-2011)

----------


## Glen1

> Megan.. I think that is just to crush her.. have her totally dependant on him and he can basically control everything she does... not a spoiler, just my opinion but I can see this ending with another fire and a confession from Yusef


As Megan I lost the plot with this storyline , but with your take on it begins to make more sense. So do you think Yusef or Zainab would start the fire?

----------


## parkerman

By the way, I know this is going back a bit, but it only occurred to me tonight...where was Tommy when Phil threw Kat and Alfie out the Vic last week?

----------


## Perdita

> By the way, I know this is going back a bit, but it only occurred to me tonight...where was Tommy when Phil threw Kat and Alfie out the Vic last week?


Kat was holding him in a baby cozy, whatever they might be called now

----------

parkerman (14-10-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

> As Megan I lost the plot with this storyline , but with your take on it begins to make more sense. So do you think Yusef or Zainab would start the fire?


Personally, I think Yusef will start it, this time to finish off what he failed to do before as he has Mas out of the picture.. he will do it with Zainab in the house and just before he sets it alight, will tell her it was really him.... both will get caught in the fire and once again Mas will save her (this is me hoping cause I love Mas and Zainab together.. they were such a happy couple and I want them back together)

----------

Dutchgirl (14-10-2011), Glen1 (14-10-2011), Perdita (14-10-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

How does Yusef know Bushra and Amira?

----------


## Siobhan

> How does Yusef know Bushra and Amira?


Everyone seems to know Bushra... didn't Afia meet Tam at Amira's and Syed's wedding????

----------


## parkerman

I think it's quite a small and well-knit community. They all know each other.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I felt sick watching Zainab and Yusef how are they all blind to him 
> 
> Amira looks like a bone I bet her baby weighs more than her


Yes she looks awfully thin is the skinny jeans and high heels

----------


## megan999

I'm confused again! Yusef was the one who went to Kadeem and wanted Amira to get in touch with Syed, but now Yusef doesn't want Amira anywhere near Syed, what's going on?  :Wal2l:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I'm confused again! Yusef was the one who went to Kadeem and wanted Amira to get in touch with Syed, but now Yusef doesn't want Amira anywhere near Syed, what's going on?


He doesn't want to give her an excuse to stop in England....ie she has a gradddaughter.

Syed was especially selfish tonight. He wasn't really bothered about Masood's problems, just his own. It always has to be about him.
Although Alfie was being a total idiot, it was not sufficient excuse for Kat to be a slapper again. 
Mickey from Sun Hill has let his hair grow since he had left the Police Force.
Help!!!!! I am warming a bit to Tyler Moon

----------

megan999 (15-10-2011)

----------


## parkerman

> I'm confused again! Yusef was the one who went to Kadeem and wanted Amira to get in touch with Syed, but now Yusef doesn't want Amira anywhere near Syed, what's going on?


He wanted her to get in touch before he knew about the baby. The baby changes everything.

----------

megan999 (15-10-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant believe Kat cheated on Alfie he deserves better   Spoiler:    Kat's new fella is to turn stalker on her

----------

Dazzle (15-10-2011), lizann (18-10-2011), Perdita (15-10-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I cant believe Kat cheated on Alfie he deserves better   Spoiler:    Kat's new fella is to turn stalker on her


I can and he doesn't

----------

parkerman (16-10-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

When she dont get attention Kat will drop her knickers for next fella to give her attention - Alfie puts up with a damn lot from her he deserves better imo

----------


## megan999

> When she dont get attention Kat will drop her knickers for next fella to give her attention - Alfie puts up with a damn lot from her he deserves better imo


I agree, remember she had a baby with his cousin, Michael.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> When she dont get attention Kat will drop her knickers for next fella to give her attention - Alfie puts up with a damn lot from her he deserves better imo


I still can't understand why he was playing the idiot last week. What were his motives

----------


## Perdita

> I still can't understand why he was playing the idiot last week. What were his motives


He thought she would like the 'Treat them mean and keep them keen' approach, which I can't see working for many women. Still no reason for Kat to do what she did. Sick of scriptwriters using the easy option and making characters cheat on their partners. Not a good example to give young people starting to watch soaps, thinking that no partnership is worth fighting for and staying faithful is important. Viewers complain about characters smoking, drinking and alleged discrimination but cheating partners don't seem to be a problem.

----------

lizann (18-10-2011), parkerman (17-10-2011), Siobhan (18-10-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> He thought she would like the 'Treat them mean and keep them keen' approach, which I can't see working for many women. Still no reason for Kat to do what she did. Sick of scriptwriters using the easy option and making characters cheat on their partners. Not a good example to give young people starting to watch soaps, thinking that no partnership is worth fighting for and staying faithful is important. Viewers complain about characters smoking, drinking and alleged discrimination but cheating partners don't seem to be a problem.


I agree with everything you say. I would award 90% blame to Kat and 10% blame to Daft Alfie

----------


## Dennis tanner

Todays episode.....Alfie is excited about going to a West Ham game even though there wasn't one tonight. He failed to be excited about their 4-0 win on Saturday. All these EE men harp on about their teams but never go into details. West Ham's relegation was never even mentioned this summer!!!.

Kat needs to realise that this bloke has her over a Queen Vic barrel. Poor Jean just doesn't get it. The bloke just doesn't fancy her. Ian Beale is clearly besotted and is happy to express himself. Poor Arthur is also besotted but is unable to express himself. 

That baby is sure cute. Christian was selfish and Syed was sly.

----------


## lizann

When did Kim starting working in the Vic?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> When did Kim starting working in the Vic?


Kim goes behind the bar whenever she feels the urge to do so

----------


## lizann

> Kim goes behind the bar whenever she feels the urge to do so


Wish my local was like that

----------


## kayuqtuq

Is Amira sure that Syed is Yasmin's father?  Didn't she have a one night stand with Ronnie and Roxy's half brother Danny?

----------


## Dazzle

> Is Amira sure that Syed is Yasmin's father?  Didn't she have a one night stand with Ronnie and Roxy's half brother Danny?


I'm pretty sure she just kissed him.  I don't think Amira slept with anyone except Syed whilst in Albert Square.

----------


## tammyy2j

Are Ian and Mandy actually dating and a couple?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Are Ian and Mandy actually dating and a couple?


Not actually dating. They don't actually need to leave the house

----------


## Dennis tanner

Tonight's episode....Kat and Alfie go on holiday just a few weeks after coming back from an holiday. How do they afford it???????
Ian proposes to the girl who has just smashed his hire car and made him a laughing stock.
Whitney gets it right for once and kisses Arthur.
Pat's exit storyline commences

----------


## tammyy2j

Carol has a cheek telling Pat who she can have in her own house 

I do like Ian and Alfie's friendship

Fatboy is going to get hurt

----------


## Dennis tanner

Is Norman a secret millionaire?
I hope that Arthur doesn't get hurt
Lauren is one mixed up girl and a bit of a slapper
Tanya should be confiding in her sister rather than Lauren
Ian gets dafter every epiosde

----------


## Timalay

> Is Norman a secret millionaire?
> *I hope that Arthur doesn't get hurt*
> Lauren is one mixed up girl and a bit of a slapper
> *Tanya should be confiding in her sister rather than Lauren*
> Ian gets dafter every epiosde


Snap, after Mercy he deserves some happyness.  They could be the Bradley and Stacy.  Just got the felling that Whitney is using Fatboy to get Tyler  to take their relationship a bit more seriously.
May Tanya thinks Rainie will hit the drugs and drink again if she confided in her.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> May Tanya thinks Rainie will hit the drugs and drink again if she confided in her.


The problem is that it's putting a lot of pressure on Lauren and she's goping off the rails.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Fatboy knows he is getting hurt by Whitney.

What was up whith Greg? Oh I know Tanya cannot have his baby now so she is of no use to him.

----------


## Perdita

> What was up whith Greg? Oh I know Tanya cannot have his baby now so she is of no use to him.


Not sure it is as simple as that, I think he was overwhelmed and ran away. Sadly the scriptwriters won't allow for him to come back

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Not sure it is as simple as that, I think he was overwhelmed and ran away. Sadly the scriptwriters won't allow for him to come back


I agree really. As you say the scriptwriters could have explored it a bit more!

----------

Perdita (23-10-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

What a nasty little episode. We had stealing, lust, deceit, lies in abundance.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Not sure it is as simple as that, I think he was overwhelmed and ran away. Sadly the scriptwriters won't allow for him to come back


Yes, it made Greg look bad.  Tanya has hurt him a lot though.

----------


## parkerman

> What a nasty little episode. We had stealing, lust, deceit, lies in abundance.


Just another typical day in Albert Square then....

----------


## Dennis tanner

Tuesdays episode,
Lola does really well in her new job. Only a woman daft enough to lose Â£3million  would be daft enough to trust her.
Janine really enjoys playing the big shot to Walford's most desperate
It would be nice if Arthur and Whitney could work
Some pople are just naturally deceitful and Syed is one of them.

----------


## tammyy2j

It would be nice if Whitney didnt jump into sex straight away with every fella she hooks up with, even though I think she will hurt Fatboy in the end (she wants Tyler more) she needs to go into relationships slowly

----------


## Dennis tanner

> It would be nice if Whitney didnt jump into sex straight away with every fella she hooks up with, even though I think she will hurt Fatboy in the end (she wants Tyler more) she needs to go into relationships slowly


She is one confused girl and I have to put it down to the abuse she suffered.

----------

lizann (27-10-2011)

----------


## Perdita

I agree, Dennis.

----------


## lizann

> She is one confused girl and I have to put it down to the abuse she suffered.


Yes very true she needs to put herself first and also be on her own for a while she always seems to need to fella to love her

----------


## Dennis tanner

Thursday's episode.
Highlight.....The return  of Yusef

----------


## Dennis tanner

Fridays episode

A Desperate Christian is totally foxed by Yusef.
Ben proves himself to be gay but we are spared the details

----------


## JustJodi

> Fridays episode
> 
> A Desperate Christian is totally foxed by Yusef.
> Ben proves himself to be gay but we are spared the details


Thank God for small favours,,, btw  isn't this a bit odd  Lola is sorta  related to Ben in some way tho ???

----------


## JustJodi

> Thursday's episode.
> Highlight.....The return  of Yusef



*Gotta love Yusef,, he is EVIL and he makes the show worth watching,, wonder how long its gonna take before hes EVENTUALLY found out ?????*

----------


## Dennis tanner

> *Gotta love Yusef,, he is EVIL and he makes the show worth watching,, wonder how long its gonna take before hes EVENTUALLY found out ?????*


Yusef is actually quite good with his normal patients

----------


## Perdita

> *Gotta love Yusef,, he is EVIL and he makes the show worth watching,, wonder how long its gonna take before hes EVENTUALLY found out ?????*


These kind of things are usually found out as somebody is carving the Christmas turkey  :Big Grin:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (31-10-2011), Dutchgirl (30-10-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> These kind of things are usually found out as somebody is carving the Christmas turkey


The food is served. The arguments start and the food is wasted

----------


## parkerman

> Thank God for small favours,,, btw  isn't this a bit odd  Lola is sorta  related to Ben in some way tho ???


Third cousins once removed.

----------

megan999 (30-10-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Third cousins once removed.


Assuming that she is actually  Silly Billy's granddaughter

Last nights episode in smilies

Masood :Cheer: 
Amira :Sad: 
Yusef :Nono: 
Christian :Nono: 
Syed :Wal2l: 
Zaibab :Ponder: 
Kim :Angry: 
Lola :Angry:

----------


## megan999

Where did Phil go to? 

Having Amira and Yasmin on the Square has spiced things up for the Masoods, in a good way for us viewers. I was getting bored of their plotline previously.

----------


## Dennis tanner

The evil, yet Ace, Yusef is caught out but he's not finished yet !!!!!!!

----------


## LostVoodoo

Am I the only one who can't stand Lola? Sure she's a troubled teen etc but doesn't seem to really have any redeeming features. She's no Stacey Slater...

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Am I the only one who can't stand Lola? Sure she's a troubled teen etc but doesn't seem to really have any redeeming features. She's no Stacey Slater...


Her only redeeming feature appears to be an intense loyalty to Silly Billy

----------


## tammyy2j

Christian deserved a big apology from Amira and Zainab

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Christian deserved a big apology from Amira and Zainab


He stole two sets of DNA for a an illegal test. Why should anybody be apologising to him?

----------


## tammyy2j

> He stole two sets of DNA for a an illegal test. Why should anybody be apologising to him?


Amira attacked and scratched him and Zainab believed he fixed the test results and Yusef had convinced Christian into believing Yasmin wasnt Syed's child hence the test to begin with

----------


## megan999

Personally I can't wait for the whole Yusef storyline to be over. Give the Masoods some sort of happiness, for goodness sake! Am glad they have a new storyline for Roxy, and Jack is back on the screen too  :Wub:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Amira attacked and scratched him and Zainab believed he fixed the test results and Yusef had convinced Christian into believing Yasmin wasnt Syed's child hence the test to begin with


EE doesn't do happiness, especially long term

----------

JustJodi (07-11-2011)

----------


## Perdita

> EE doesn't do happiness, especially long term


no soap does, even if couples don't split, they still cheat  :Sad:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> no soap does, even if couples don't split, they still cheat


Jack and Annie Walker never cheated

----------


## Dennis tanner

Yusef :Nono: 
Amira :Wal2l: 
Kim :Angry: 
Tanya :Sad: 
Mitchell :Angry: 
Roxie :Crying: 
Social worder :Angry: 
Ben and Jay :Wal2l:

----------


## JustJodi

*who ???????????????*


> Jack and Annie Walker never cheated

----------


## JustJodi

> no soap does, even if couples don't split, they still cheat


EASTENDERs are not allowed a happy marriage... or happy relationship,, etc etc,,,

----------


## tammyy2j

About time Roxy got a storyline and that EE writers acknowledged her and Jack as bad parents as Amy is missing or forgotten about quite a lot   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> *who ???????????????*


The original landlord and Landlady of the Rovers return. Annie was there for many years. Jack died

----------


## megan999

Now that Amira and Yusef have joined forces, I am interested in the Masoods storyline again. Still not sure of Yusef's motives though. Does he really love Zainab?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Still not sure of Yusef's motives though. Does he really love Zainab?


I think that he regards her as his property and he wants his property back.

Other highlight....Phil Mitchell escapes a beating from Michael

----------

megan999 (09-11-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

> Still not sure of Yusef's motives though. Does he really love Zainab?


And he wants revenge for Zainab leaving him for Masood all those years ago.  He definitely doesn't love her.

----------

megan999 (09-11-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> And he wants revenge for Zainab leaving him for Masood all those years ago.  He definitely doesn't love her.


He is taking things far too seriously.

Meanwhile, the vile Mo starts yet another scam

----------


## lizann

I wanna see this fella fat Elvis

----------


## LostVoodoo

I feel really sorry for Christian, I felt like he handled the Ben situation really well. Also it's not nice to see the sterotype than gay men are more likely to be paedophiles rear it's ugly head.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I wanna see this fella fat Elvis


He died in 1977.

I wish they would get rid of Mo. She's vile

----------


## Dazzle

> Also it's not nice to see the sterotype than gay men are more likely to be paedophiles rear it's ugly head.


I quite agree.  This is the second time they've done this storyline with Christian too - something very similar happened with Ian's long lost son, Stephen.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I quite agree.  This is the second time they've done this storyline with Christian too - something very similar happened with Ian's long lost son, Stephen.


Let's dig those old scripts out we didn't use etc

----------


## tammyy2j

Zainab will always believe the worst about Christian 

I dont understand why no one called the cops on Phil last night 

Jay told Ben the truth the best thing he has done in a long time

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Zainab will always believe the worst about Christian 
> 
> I dont understand why no one called the cops on Phil last night 
> 
> Jay told Ben the truth the best thing he has done in a long time


Jay is handling things very well. He is actually turning into someone sensible. Nice to see something like that in a soap.

----------


## sarah c

> *who ???????????????*


wash your mouth out!!!!   Annie Walker total ledg!!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Jay is handling things very well. He is actually turning into someone sensible. Nice to see something like that in a soap.


Jay needs to return to his proper name and break away from Mitchell

----------


## kayuqtuq

Mas and Jane - woohoo!  I know it won't last but I'll enjoy it while it does.  Yusuf shows his true colours at last, how can Zainab still be taken in by this creep after this?

----------


## JustJodi

> wash your mouth out!!!!   Annie Walker total ledg!!



*Sorry I am not a Brit Ms Sarah C   I do not know who Annie Walker is,, so don't tell me to wash my mouth out *

----------


## JustJodi

*Wow that was some kiss that Mas and Jane shared !!!!! If I am honest I have never seen Mas kiss Zaniab like that !!!!! Jay seems to be the most sensible one in the "Mitchell" clan  Didn't I read some where that Christian would be back ??? Wonder if Syed and Amira DO try to GET back together as husband and wife???*

----------


## JustJodi

> Mas and Jane - woohoo!  I know it won't last but I'll enjoy it while it does.  Yusuf shows his true colours at last, how can Zainab still be taken in by this creep after this?




*I think as long as he keeps her supplied with drugs and keeps her passive he will have her under control.. I am with U Kay, Mas and Jane,, oh yesssssssssss  will enjoy it for as long as I can*

----------


## Dennis tanner

> *Wow that was some kiss that Mas and Jane shared !!!!! If I am honest I have never seen Mas kiss Zaniab like that !!!!! Jay seems to be the most sensible one in the "Mitchell" clan  Didn't I read some where that Christian would be back ??? Wonder if Syed and Amira DO try to GET back together as husband and wife???*


 The wimp that is Syed will just do what he thinks is best for himself :Angry:

----------


## JustJodi

> The wimp that is Syed will just do what he thinks is best for himself



*Syed has been waffeling for months,, he really really has NOT 100% come to terms with his sexuality..Amira is an idiot to think things will be normal with Syed.. too much time has passed ..Syed has changed way too much...to be the HUSBAND that Amira wants*

----------


## Dennis tanner

> *Syed has been waffeling for months,, he really really has NOT 100% come to terms with his sexuality..Amira is an idiot to think things will be normal with Syed.. too much time has passed ..Syed has changed way too much...to be the HUSBAND that Amira wants*


It might be that she just wants an husband to be respectable in the community again.

Obviouisly, she wouldn't want him having affairs with men

----------


## JustJodi

> It might be that she just wants an husband to be respectable in the community again.
> 
> Obviouisly, she wouldn't want him having affairs with men


*I would find it a tad bit difficult for Syed to fit in a RESPECTABLE community again,Amira is DREAMING if she thinks Syed can lead a normal hetrosexual life after all this time..
*

----------

Siobhan (13-11-2011), tammyy2j (14-11-2011)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, but people like Amira, Zainab and Masood don't recognise homosexuality for what it really is. They think it's just some sort of aberration that gay people can just give up if they really want to.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> *I would find it a tad bit difficult for Syed to fit in a RESPECTABLE community again,Amira is DREAMING if she thinks Syed can lead a normal hetrosexual life after all this time..
> *


Dreaming and desperate

----------


## JustJodi

> Dreaming and desperate


*Keyword here is DESPERATE*

----------


## Katy

jane looks very different now, cant quite pin point why

----------


## JustJodi

> jane looks very different now, cant quite pin point why



*Maybe its cos she had a baby some time back and  maybe her character  is FINALLY FREE of Beale ?? and is happier being this independant person ?????*

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *Maybe its cos she had a baby some time back and  maybe her character  is FINALLY FREE of Beale ?? and is happier being this independant person ?????*


My thoughts excactly.    How funny Alfie nearly buying Dutch Santa's '' Vrolijk kerstfeest en een gelukkig nieuwjaar '' but    with a bad accent.

----------

JustJodi (13-11-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

> My thoughts excactly.    How funny Alfie nearly buying Dutch Santa's '' Vrolijk kerstfeest en een gelukkig nieuwjaar '' but    with a bad accent.



*Yea I know,, Kim heard it and said WTH was that i said a mechanical Santa  ... also i laffed about the electrical plug being all wrong  ,,*

----------


## sarah c

> *I would find it a tad bit difficult for Syed to fit in a RESPECTABLE community again,Amira is DREAMING if she thinks Syed can lead a normal hetrosexual life after all this time..
> *


by inference are you saying the gay community is NOT a respectable one?

----------


## JustJodi

> by inference are you saying the gay community is NOT a respectable one?



*??????????????? where did that come from ????*

----------


## tammyy2j

I think "respectable community" in this case means the muslim community

----------

JustJodi (14-11-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

> I think "respectable community" in this case means the muslim community



That was exactly what I meant, I have no problem with the gay community.. Thanks Tammy

----------


## Dennis tanner

> by inference are you saying the gay community is NOT a respectable one?


It isn't in the Muslim community

----------

JustJodi (14-11-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Are Jodie and Poppy gone now for good?

Yay if so 

I wonder who is sending Phil the photos Pat is the only one that knew besides Frank

----------


## JustJodi

> It isn't in the Muslim community



thanks for that Dennis Tanner,, cos that is exactly what I was trying to get across,, :-D

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I wonder who is sending Phil the photos Pat is the only one that knew besides Frank


I feel sure that they will come up with somthing totally implausible

----------


## lillabet

surely it has to be family of the man how else would they have childhood photo's

----------


## Dennis tanner

> surely it has to be family of the man how else would they have childhood photo's


But why have they waited till now ad why do they think Mitchell is involved.

Below average episode. Alfie Moon spent all episode setting himself up for a fall and then we had the farce in the Market. Lister needs to walkk round the market more often

----------


## lillabet

> But why have they waited till now ad why do they think Mitchell is involved.
> 
> Below average episode. Alfie Moon spent all episode setting himself up for a fall and then we had the farce in the Market. Lister needs to walkk round the market more often


Well Phil set the fire didn't he,

----------


## tammyy2j

> But why have they waited till now ad why do they think Mitchell is involved.
> 
> Below average episode. Alfie Moon spent all episode setting himself up for a fall and then we had the farce in the Market. Lister needs to walkk round the market more often


Is the actor who plays the Lister the same fella in the Specsavers ad with Gordan Ramsay?

----------


## Perdita

> Is the actor who plays the Lister the same fella in the Specsavers ad with Gordan Ramsay?


Yes, it is  :Big Grin:

----------

tammyy2j (16-11-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Well Phil set the fire didn't he,


Yes he did but EE characters are not supposed to get information by watching old episodes :Nono:

----------

parkerman (17-11-2011)

----------


## lizann

Anyone else think Kat was heartless in the manner in which she told Alfie

----------


## JustJodi

> Anyone else think Kat was heartless in the manner in which she told Alfie



*YUP..I thought it was just CRUEL ...just when we thought MAYBE at least one couple on the square could have a happily ever after,, no such lucki :-(*

----------


## Katy

The adverts for Branning week next week look rather dramatic!

----------


## parkerman

> The adverts for Branning week next week look rather dramatic!


Explosive, I'd say. Set to rock the Square....

----------

alan45 (17-11-2011), Katy (18-11-2011)

----------


## alan45

> Explosive, I'd say. Set to rock the Square....


The burning question of course is......... Will Den Watts return and save the day?????

----------

JustJodi (18-11-2011), Katy (18-11-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Anyone else think Kat was heartless in the manner in which she told Alfie


She was rather abrupt but she had struggled to get a word in

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Anyone else think Kat was heartless in the manner in which she told Alfie


I think she just cracked. We've seen that she's been struggling with this for weeks and genuinely feels terrible about it. Plus the dodgy phonecalls are freaking her out because she thinks they're from him.

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked the Pat and Janine scenes last night they always spark off each other and work well together even when fighting

----------


## Dazzle

> I liked the Pat and Janine scenes last night they always spark off each other and work well together even when fighting


Yeah, they were great scenes in an above-average episode.

I found the scene in which Kat confessed to being a "dirty girl" really moving (given what we know about her history of being abused), even though I'm not a big fan of Jessie Wallace.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yeah, they were great scenes in an above-average episode.
> 
> I found the scene in which Kat confessed to being a "dirty girl" really moving (given what we know about her history of being abused), even though I'm not a big fan of Jessie Wallace.


Jessie Wallace is an excellent actress imo 

I just wanted to give Alfie a big hug felt sorry for them both

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Yeah, they were great scenes in an above-average episode.
> 
> I found the scene in which Kat confessed to being a "dirty girl" really moving (given what we know about her history of being abused), even though I'm not a big fan of Jessie Wallace.


We have heard it al before. It's time for her to have more self respect

----------


## JustJodi

> We have heard it al before. It's time for her to have more self respect




*I totally agree, its time for her to GROW UP and be a momma  and a wife and yes SELF RESPECT ..*

----------


## Dazzle

> We have heard it al before. It's time for her to have more self respect


It's not that easy for a child-abuse survivor to gain self-respect.  She could do with seeing a counsellor.  

Maybe Alfie's reaction will finally convince her that he truly loves her.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> It's not that easy for a child-abuse survivor to gain self-respect.  She could do with seeing a counsellor.  
> 
> Maybe Alfie's reaction will finally convince her that he truly loves her.


Hope so. Or it just be disasterous.

----------


## lizann

Since Lola is 15 wont Ben (if he is the daddy) be in trouble?

----------


## Timalay

Probably not, look it happens all the time in the real world and nobody bats an eyelid anymore.  Demi Miller was pregnant at the age of 13, and there was only a couple of eyelid's batted then.

----------


## JustJodi

> Probably not, look it happens all the time in the real world and nobody bats an eyelid anymore.  Demi Miller was pregnant at the age of 13, and there was only a couple of eyelid's batted then.




*Lola and Ben are "sort of related" aren't they ??? I  wonder if they took that into consideration  when they went to mix the gene pool ???  I thought they did not do the deed  because Lola admitted he was REALLY GAY in that department when they "tried" at the Booty???  I do not think it was Bens unless those two have been doing it on frequent basis over the last 6 weeks ????
*

----------


## Siobhan

It only takes one time Jodi... has she slept with anyone else that we know of?

----------


## JustJodi

> It only takes one time Jodi... has she slept with anyone else that we know of?


*Yes darling I am aware it only takes one time LOL  I kept thinking she was with Tyler, but I don't think so, maybe Darren  LOL*

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Since Lola is 15 wont Ben (if he is the daddy) be in trouble?


His Dad will be so proud of him and he will regain his Mitchell status

----------


## Siobhan

> *Yes darling I am aware it only takes one time LOL  I kept thinking she was with Tyler, but I don't think so, maybe Darren  LOL*


Wasnt' it Lauren who was with both of them???

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Jay might be the dad even though we didnt see them together

Tanya was dead on with her rant to Jack last night about his kids

----------

Dutchgirl (24-11-2011)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Since Lola is 15 wont Ben (if he is the daddy) be in trouble?


I didn't think her an Ben managed it, she was teasing it about is, wasn't she? Anyway, I think she's lying about being pregnant anyway.

----------


## megan999

Don't forget that EE is on tonight 7.30 to 8pm  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (23-11-2011), tammyy2j (23-11-2011)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I am actually in love with Jake Wood/Max Branning.. I had a massive smile on my face when he came back with "ENOUGH!" standing like Superman haha!  :Lol: 
Jo Joyner needs some awards for her performances she has been pulling out lately - Truly amazing!  :Smile:

----------

JustJodi (25-11-2011), parkerman (24-11-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I am actually in love with Jake Wood/Max Branning.. I had a massive smile on my face when he came back with "ENOUGH!" standing like Superman haha! 
> Jo Joyner needs some awards for her performances she has been pulling out lately - Truly amazing!


Good acting but very annoying none the less

----------


## Dutchgirl

So Jack has been such a good dad to Amy. Thank you Tanya for pointing it out.

----------


## Katy

Im glad its finally come out about Tanya, that was starting to drag! It was all very emotional last night!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Im glad its finally come out about Tanya, that was starting to drag! It was all very emotional last night!


Yes great episode and even Abi and Lauren didnt annoy me

----------


## Dennis tanner

Very good episode last night. You can depend on EE to come up with a good episode every now and then.

----------


## megan999

Yes, good episode, except for Derek. IMO, I found his acting too over the top, and I didn't believe that he was Max, Jack and Carol's brother, he doesn't seem to fit in in my honest opinion  :Sad:  and why was he bullying Pat?

----------


## lillabet

He beat David up years ago when Carol got pregnant, she's very wary of him

----------

megan999 (26-11-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

Strong episode tonight! Jo Joyner showed us she is more than a pretty face!

----------

JustJodi (26-11-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

> Strong episode tonight! Jo Joyner showed us she is more than a pretty face!



*I agree she did an awesome job,, we will never see anything as good as this evenings episode..this was really good, seriously !!!!!*

----------


## JustJodi

> He beat David up years ago when Carol got pregnant, she's very wary of him



*Ok who was Carol pregnant with (which child )??? I don't know cos I only started watching EE  2002*

----------


## lillabet

She was pregnant with Bianca, David was the father

----------

JustJodi (26-11-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Yes, good episode, except for Derek. IMO, I found his acting too over the top, and I didn't believe that he was Max, Jack and Carol's brother, he doesn't seem to fit in in my honest opinion  and why was he bullying Pat?


Derek was OK. It's bald Max who's the odd one out

----------


## Katy

i dont mind Derek, i think hes quite good. He was a racist wasnt he when he was first in it and never got on with carol after she married billies dad, the name escapes me. 

Cant remember what his problem with Pat is though. 

Thought it was good last night. I thought the best scenes were when it was Tanya and Cora in the bedroom. Really well done and well acted.

----------


## parkerman

> i dont mind Derek, i think hes quite good. He was a racist wasnt he when he was first in it and never got on with carol after she married billies dad, the name escapes me. 
> 
> Cant remember what his problem with Pat is though.


Billie's dad's name is Alan.

Derek first appeared in Eastenders back in 1996 when he attended his sister April's wedding. Derek and Jim were both racists and started picking on Alan and trying to start fights with him. He did his best to try and split Carol and Alan up but did not succeed and Carol and Alan got married.  Derek and Jim walked out of their wedding in protest but Derek continued to goad Carol and Alan after the ceremony. Carol retaliated by belittling him because he was still living at home at the age of 32. Derek subsequently attacked Alan, but was stopped by David Wicks, who then beat him up as revenge for Derek beating him up when they were teenagers. So that's Pat's problem with him.

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2011), Dutchgirl (26-11-2011), Katy (26-11-2011), megan999 (26-11-2011), Siobhan (27-11-2011)

----------


## lillabet

Carols daughter Bianca is David Wicks daughter, and that is the reason Derek first beat David for getting his sister pregnant

----------

Dutchgirl (26-11-2011), megan999 (26-11-2011), parkerman (26-11-2011)

----------


## Katy

Alan! of course that was his name! 

Thanks for the update

----------


## Dennis tanner

There is no propblem portraying racists in soaps as long as they don't get to win.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> There is no propblem portraying racists in soaps as long as they don't get to win.


And even when they do it shouldn't be a problem. Soaps now and aggain do touch real issues. The homophobic Massoods are racists as well.

----------


## parkerman

> And even when they do it shouldn't be a problem. Soaps now and aggain do touch real issues. The homophobic Massoods are racists as well.


Since when have the Masoods been racists?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Since when have the Masoods been racists?


You do not regard being homphobic as racist? Isn't exclusion based on gender racist? Maybe we could differ on that part.

----------


## parkerman

Of course it's not racist. Homosexuals are not a race apart. It sounds like you might have a few issues yourself there.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Of course it's not racist. Homosexuals are not a race apart. It sounds like you might have a few issues yourself there.


Of course they are not a race a part. And I do not have issues. People are people whatever gender or colour. Maybe it is an interpretation on the word. I think we are closer on views than you think, maybe it is a language issue.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> And even when they do it shouldn't be a problem. Soaps now and aggain do touch real issues. The homophobic Massoods are racists as well.


If you class the Masoods as homophobic, you would have to class all Muslims as homophobic

----------


## Dutchgirl

> If you class the Masoods as homophobic, you would have to class all Muslims as homophobic


Not sure why you have to. A rose is a flower but not al fowers are roses.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I'm sorry, Dutchgirl. I apologise for my remark. I think language could be a problem here. Racism, as the word suggests, only applies to races. Homophobia, however detestable, repugnant and loathsome is not, and could never be classed as, racism. 

I will agree with you however that Masood and Zainab are homophobic as are all Muslims who interpret the Qu'ran in the way they do. Sadly, many Christians are also homophobic because of their literal translation of the Bible.

----------

Dutchgirl (27-11-2011), JustJodi (27-11-2011), Siobhan (27-11-2011)

----------


## xcarlyx

I could have cried when Tanya told Cora about how she helped her dad to die. It was nice to see a different side of Cora aswell.

----------

Dutchgirl (27-11-2011), tammyy2j (28-11-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

Last week should have been called "Tanya week".  Jo Joyner carried those episodes very well, making Tanya believable and sympathetic.

----------

Dutchgirl (28-11-2011), lizann (28-11-2011), tammyy2j (28-11-2011), xcarlyx (28-11-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Not sure why you have to. A rose is a flower but not al fowers are roses.


A rose growing in my lawn would be a weed

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I will agree with you however that Masood and Zainab are homophobic as are all Muslims who interpret the Qu'ran in the way they do. Sadly, many Christians are also homophobic because of their literal translation of the Bible.


 Agreed

----------


## tammyy2j

> I could have cried when Tanya told Cora about how she helped her dad to die. It was nice to see a different side of Cora aswell.


Their scene in the bedroom was very well done

----------


## xcarlyx

> Their scene in the bedroom was very well done


Was one of eastenders best scenes i think.

----------


## lizann

> Last week should have been called "Tanya week".  Jo Joyner carried those episodes very well, making Tanya believable and sympathetic.


Yes I dont get when it was Branning week considering Tanya surname is Jessop and her family's name is Cross 

+ 1 for Jo Joyner being excellent as was the actress who plays her mother

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

That Cora is one crap Cook. What has she been doing for the past 40 years?????

----------

xcarlyx (29-11-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Looks like Lauren is developing a drink problem but can she play an alcoholic as well as Phil is the question though 

That Derek fella is scary even though his facial expressions are very like Popeye

----------


## megan999

> That Derek fella is scary even though his facial expressions are very like Popeye


 That's funny  :Big Grin:  I'm getting used to him, I think. I find him much scarier than Phil  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sarah c

> Yes, I'm sorry, Dutchgirl. I apologise for my remark. I think language could be a problem here. Racism, as the word suggests, only applies to races. Homophobia, however detestable, repugnant and loathsome is not, and could never be classed as, racism. 
> 
> I will agree with you however that Masood and Zainab are homophobic as are all Muslims who interpret the Qu'ran in the way they do. Sadly, many Christians are also homophobic because of their literal translation of the Bible.


I think the word dutch was looking for was bigot? thus covering homophobes, racists, sexists etc etc

----------

Dutchgirl (30-11-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> That's funny  I'm getting used to him, I think. I find him much scarier than Phil


I certainly hope he is scarier

----------


## xcarlyx

> That's funny  I'm getting used to him, I think. I find him much scarier than Phil


So do i, i think its his eyes.

----------


## lizann

Is Rainie living with Jack and Derek now?

I wanted Massod and Zainab to kiss and make up tonight

----------


## parkerman

Talking of the Masoods...

1. How does Mas find the time during the day to sit around in the cafe, go off and see Jane, go and see Zainab and do all the other things he does? Is his post round just Albert Square? Does he not deliver letters anywhere else? Does he never have to go to the sorting office? 

2. Have the scriptwriters any idea what it is like to have a small toddler around? Oh yes, just put Kamil in front of a DVD, that'll keep him quiet! No need for parental supervision. Right!

----------

Dazzle (01-12-2011), Dutchgirl (30-11-2011), tammyy2j (02-12-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

Poor Zainab all is not well. Amira is getting spoiled again. 

Derek worries me. Bad vibe( good acting though!)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Talking of the Masoods...
> 
> 1. How does Mas find the time during the day to sit around in the cafe, go off and see Jane, go and see Zainab and do all the other things he does? Is his post round just Albert Square? Does he not deliver letters anywhere else? Does he never have to go to the sorting office? 
> 
> 2. Have the scriptwriters any idea what it is like to have a small toddler around? Oh yes, just put Kamil in front of a DVD, that'll keep him quiet! No need for parental supervision. Right!


At least Kamil gets mentioned and seen whereas poor Amy is missing quite a lot

----------


## lizann

I dont think I can take more of the Massods storyline without Christian - Yusef storyline really has dragged on but at least Afia knows the truth

----------

JustJodi (03-12-2011), parkerman (03-12-2011), xcarlyx (03-12-2011)

----------


## xcarlyx

I hate Yusef so much he's vile.

----------


## parkerman

> I dont think I can take more of the Massods storyline without Christian - Yusef storyline really has dragged on


I don't think I could take much more of the Masood storyline with or without Christian!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Talking of the Masoods...
> 
> 1. How does Mas find the time during the day to sit around in the cafe, go off and see Jane, go and see Zainab and do all the other things he does? Is his post round just Albert Square? Does he not deliver letters anywhere else? Does he never have to go to the sorting office?


 He hasn't got many to deliver as Billy is still stealing them.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I dont think I can take more of the Massods storyline without Christian - Yusef storyline really has dragged on but at least Afia knows the truth


How do we know what the truth is?

----------


## JustJodi

> He hasn't got many to deliver as Billy is still stealing them.


LOL    I have to agree Dennis Tanner  Billy may just be doing that LOL

----------


## JustJodi

> Is Rainie living with Jack and Derek now?
> 
> I wanted Massod and Zainab to kiss and make up tonight



doesn't look like it happened,, he went straight to Jane and played tongue hockey....

----------


## JustJodi

*Gang  the subtitles went out on me just as Uncle Tarq told Afia  about her dad,, or something  what exactly did he say??? Thanks  I know I can depend on U guys  xooxox*

----------


## Snagglepus

*Yusef's Magic Coat.*
How did he do that trick at his birthday party? 
In the room he has no coat on, the lights dim and Zainab comes in with his birthday cake, his coat appears on him when he blows the candles out, next second his coat disappears again. Tommy Cooper never even managed to do that. Sheer Magic.

----------


## Dazzle

> *Gang  the subtitles went out on me just as Uncle Tarq told Afia  about her dad,, or something  what exactly did he say??? Thanks  I know I can depend on U guys  xooxox*


Afia asked Tariq if Zainab would still be in any danger from Yusef's family in Pakistan (as they'd tried to burn her alive), to which Tariq answered that it wasn't Yusef's family that set the fire, but Yusef himself.  Duff duff.....

----------

JustJodi (03-12-2011), Siobhan (04-12-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

> Afia asked Tariq if Zainab would still be in any danger from Yusef's family in Pakistan (as they'd tried to burn her alive), to which Tariq answered that it wasn't Yusef's family that set the fire, but Yusef himself.  Duff duff.....


Thanks Dazzle :-)

----------

Dazzle (05-12-2011)

----------


## xcarlyx

why did Yusef set Zainab on fire?

----------


## parkerman

I've felt like doing it myself recently.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> *Yusef's Magic Coat.*
> How did he do that trick at his birthday party? 
> In the room he has no coat on, the lights dim and Zainab comes in with his birthday cake, his coat appears on him when he blows the candles out, next second his coat disappears again. Tommy Cooper never even managed to do that. Sheer Magic.


He did it just like that

----------


## kayuqtuq

> why did Yusef set Zainab on fire?



Yusuf and Zainab were husband and wife in their youth.  Then Zainab met and fell in love with Masood and intended leaving Yusuf for Mas, so Yusuf set her on fire.

----------


## lillabet

> He did it just like that


it was amusing lol

----------


## lillabet

> Yusuf and Zainab were husband and wife in their youth.  Then Zainab met and fell in love with Masood and intended leaving Yusuf for Mas, so Yusuf set her on fire.


as you do

----------

parkerman (05-12-2011)

----------


## xcarlyx

> Yusuf and Zainab were husband and wife in their youth.  Then Zainab met and fell in love with Masood and intended leaving Yusuf for Mas, so Yusuf set her on fire.


thanks for telling me :3
Jesus wish she'd run away from him.

----------


## Dennis tanner

I thiink that our Ace doctor may have been pressured by his family into doing something silly.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yusuf and Zainab were husband and wife in their youth.  Then Zainab met and fell in love with Masood and intended leaving Yusuf for Mas, so Yusuf set her on fire.


Did he actually set her on fire or the house and she was trapped inside?

----------


## lillabet

I think she was in the kitchen cooking, they made a big thing when they first came that she never cooked, even though she was apparently a brilliant cook, and it was obvious there was an underlying reason, she only recently got over that, and started cooking again.

----------

megan999 (05-12-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

It appear to me that it was an 'honour' thing which he did and then regreted. He does appear to have gone back into the fire.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Aaah Alfie and Kat have a real talk!!!!!!

Kim is so funny.

What is Michael pretendng to be? I think Janine sincerely cares about him. Derek was vile to Michael when he was young. ( I can see why he became a cold character in his older years)

----------


## lillabet

I think he only went in so people didn't think he'd done it, he's only trying to win her back, break up her family for revenge.

----------


## lillabet

> It appear to me that it was an 'honour' thing which he did and then regreted. He does appear to have gone back into the fire.


I think he only went in so people didn't think he'd done it, he's only trying to win her back, break up her family for revenge.

----------


## lizann

Alfie telling Kat take a shower as he thinks she cheated again they are heading for another break up

----------


## Katy

Alfies really starting to get on my nerves! 

I love Kim, shes so funny.

----------


## tammyy2j

Zainab is an idiot

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (09-12-2011), megan999 (08-12-2011)

----------


## megan999

Michael is broke because Vanessa stole all his money. Why didn't he see her on the CCTV? Eddie must have rigged the flashing red light on the camera to fool Vanessa.

----------

Dutchgirl (09-12-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

> Alfie telling Kat take a shower as he thinks she cheated again they are heading for another break up



Yup I was thinking the same thing,,, poor Kat  didn't do any thing this time,,, geeze,, ah well  Alfie needs to grow a PAIR...

----------


## JustJodi

> Zainab is an idiot



Yes a blithering blind stupid idiot,, dohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Katy

Wish Zainab would stop being so miserable on my screen!! shes really annoying me! along with Alfie. 

Is that the last we have seen of rainie, its a shame if it is i liked her.

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Zainab was going to tell Mas or Denise about Yusef starting the fire

----------


## megan999

> Is that the last we have seen of rainie, its a shame if it is i liked her.


I liked her as well, I think the actress was good. What was the reason she gave for leaving? I missed what she said  :Sad: 
Who is older, Rainie or Tanya?

----------


## Katy

i think it was because she said that she had to leave for tanyas sake as she should never had said the things that she said about her treatment but she apologised for what she said before she went,. 

I loved her break up with Derek!

----------

megan999 (10-12-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Wish Zainab would stop being so miserable on my screen!! shes really annoying me! along with Alfie. 
> 
> Is that the last we have seen of rainie, its a shame if it is i liked her.


It felt rushed her leaving like this. But she looked healty and clean.

----------


## xcarlyx

I was expecting Masood to stop the wedding  :Sad:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I was expecting Masood to stop the wedding


Yep me too.

----------


## megan999

> Is that the last we have seen of rainie, its a shame if it is i liked her.


I think I read somewhere that she'll be back.

----------


## lizann

> I was expecting Masood to stop the wedding


Yes him or Afia I thought would

----------


## xcarlyx

> Yes him or Afia I thought would


Obviously, Afia or Masood doesn;t care about Zainab that much

----------


## parkerman

What did you expect Afia to do? She knows that Zainab knows that it was Yusef who started the fire. What else can she say or do?

----------


## xcarlyx

> What did you expect Afia to do? She knows that Zainab knows that it was Yusef who started the fire. What else can she say or do?


tell masood?

----------


## parkerman

And then what?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> And then what?


Well the man has to realize that he will loose Kamil if Zainab goes to Pakistan.

----------

xcarlyx (11-12-2011)

----------


## parkerman

> Well the man has to realize that he will loose Kamil if Zainab goes to Pakistan.


I think he is already well aware of that.

----------


## Dennis tanner

Yusef and Zainab are now happily married. I love an happy ending :Cheer:  :Clap: 

Phil Mitchell trashes yet another premises :Nono: 

Billy Mitchell admits everything to the Police including stealing the post :Embarrassment:

----------


## lizann

> What did you expect Afia to do? She knows that Zainab knows that it was Yusef who started the fire. What else can she say or do?


Tell her husband Tamwar or Syed

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Tell her husband Tamwar or Syed


Why?  She is old enough to make her own decisions

----------


## JustJodi

> Why?  She is old enough to make her own decisions



I don't think she is capable  to make an informed decision at this point,, U could see she wanted to jump up and say something...Syed would have backed her up all the way..

----------


## parkerman

But what good would it have done? Zainab knows what Yusef did. What difference would it have made if Syed and Tamwar knew too? They wouldn't have stopped Zainab marrying Yusef.

----------


## tammyy2j

> But what good would it have done? Zainab knows what Yusef did. What difference would it have made if Syed and Tamwar knew too? They wouldn't have stopped Zainab marrying Yusef.


Yusef kinda tricked Tamwar into thinking marry him was best for the mother and Amira (with Yusef's backing) is tricking Syed if both Tamwar and Syed knew they might have been able to change Zainab's mind 

Does Afia and Tamwar know what Yusef did with Christian and the baby's dna tests yet?

----------


## lizann

> But what good would it have done? Zainab knows what Yusef did. What difference would it have made if Syed and Tamwar knew too? They wouldn't have stopped Zainab marrying Yusef.


They might have stopped her 

I love if Phil's stalker was Billy and he takes all Phil's money and businesses

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I don't think she is capable  to make an informed decision at this point,, U could see she wanted to jump up and say something...Syed would have backed her up all the way..


Syed would be useless as always

----------


## JustJodi

*MO,,,,,,,,,, OH THAT WOMAN,,,, oooooh she makes me so mad..she really dropped Jean in it..benefit fraud ??????Didn't Jean win a lottery drawing a bit ago ???
Ha Ha Ha Ha  I AM SPARTACUS,, oh my I laughed,,I am glad Heather is leaving cos she really is a worthless character, and I do not think she had anything to do with the stalking thing, she just isn't smart enough to come up with something like that ..Another thing did any one notice that Phil himself had a drawer full of unopened addressed envelopes ??? I hope they tell us who the stalker is soon cos I am tired of this whole drawn out thing. Once again Billy ends up with the shortest stick ,I think Lola will FIX things ...not sure how but I just think she will come up with something...*

----------


## Dennis tanner

I totally loath Mo Harris

----------


## parkerman

> Another thing did any one notice that Phil himself had a drawer full of unopened addressed envelopes ???


I thought they were the envelopes he's received.

----------


## JustJodi

> I thought they were the envelopes he's received.


 yes I thought of that as well but why keep them there  since Shirley knows all about them its not as if it is a secret ...ah the mystry....

----------


## tammyy2j

I am Spartacus  :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> I am Spartacus


I laughed my butt off when they all started that,, Phil looked like he was gonna kill one of them or all  IF he could LOL

----------


## lizann

I wonder was it really Stacey who texted Jean or Kat and Mo pretending to be Stacey so they could persuade her take the blame for Mo's f*ck up over the benefits

----------


## Katy

Poor jean! She was so mortified when ot turned out he was from the benefits office. If staceywas there she would have gone mental!

----------


## Dazzle

I'm really disgusted that Kat and Alfie manipulated Jean into taking the blame for Mo's crime.  How could they do that to her?  Mo needs to take the consequences of her actions!  :Angry:   :Thumbsdown:

----------

JustJodi (22-12-2011), parkerman (15-12-2011), Perdita (15-12-2011), tammyy2j (15-12-2011)

----------


## parkerman

> If staceywas there she would have gone mental!


 That's a bit of an unfortunate turn of phrase! :Smile:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I'm really disgusted that Kat and Alfie manipulated Jean into taking the blame for Mo's crime.  How could they do that to her?  Mo needs to take the consequences of her actions!


Disgusting behaviour by them all including the vile Mo for even suggesting it :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry: 

Poor Jean :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2011)

----------


## xcarlyx

I can't believe Kat and Alfie for suggesting Jean takes the blame on Mo's behalf. Mo's done the crime let her do the time!

----------

JustJodi (22-12-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

It was good to see Bianca back on screen but not good seeing Ricky being a raver and getting it on with Mandy

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I can't believe Kat and Alfie for suggesting Jean takes the blame on Mo's behalf. Mo's done the crime let her do the time!


There were no developments last night. Are we to believe that Poor Jean is really going to take the blame? :Angry:  :Nono:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> It was good to see Bianca back on screen but not good seeing Ricky being a raver and getting it on with Mandy


How thick can Thicky Ricky be? even though daft Pat says he's not a failure :Wal2l:

----------


## parkerman

> How thick can Thicky Ricky be?


He can be as thick as a pilchard.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> He can be as thick as a pilchard.


Good one

----------


## megan999

I am happy to see Rickaaay and Bianca back on EE. They make me laugh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dennis tanner

Ricky has 3 looks.
1. Smiley
2. Puzzled
3. Gormless

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2011), JustJodi (22-12-2011), Siobhan (18-12-2011), tammyy2j (21-12-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Hard to believe Zainab was once a strong bitchy kinda interesting character, this storyline is dragging on so much I want Yusef to kill her now and put the viewers out of our misery (well me out of my misery)

----------


## Perdita

> Hard to believe Zainab was once a strong bitchy kinda interesting character, this storyline is dragging on so much I want Yusef to kill her now and put the viewers out of our misery (well me out of my misery)


only 3 more days, tammy ;)

----------

tammyy2j (21-12-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

Poor Yusef

----------


## parkerman

When Masood opened his door he picked up a lot of Christmas cards from his mat.

Who posted them?

----------


## JustJodi

> Poor Yusef




*Dennis are u sure it isn't poor Zainab ??? LOL*

----------


## JustJodi

> When Masood opened his door he picked up a lot of Christmas cards from his mat.
> 
> Who posted them?



*elves ?????*

----------


## Dennis tanner

> *Dennis are u sure it isn't poor Zainab ??? LOL*


It's poor Yusef. He only wanted a little bit of revenge

----------


## JustJodi

> it's poor yusef. He only wanted a little bit of revenge


*revenge ??? Ok*

----------


## tammyy2j

> When Masood opened his door he picked up a lot of Christmas cards from his mat.
> 
> Who posted them?


Billy Mitchell

----------

Kim (27-12-2011), lizann (23-12-2011), parkerman (22-12-2011)

----------


## parkerman

> Billy Mitchell


 :Lol:   :Rotfl:   :Big Grin:

----------


## megan999

I am also getting bored of the Yusef storyline. Roll on Christmas Day  :Big Grin: 
Was nice to see Max looking out for Jean the other day. She needs help.
Only bad things will come from those penguins  :Ninja: 
Why is Anthony annoyed with Whitney?

----------


## Dennis tanner

Alfie Moon, Kat Moon, Mo Harris.

I am still hating them with a vengence

----------


## Dutchgirl

OMG it hasn't been this thrilling since when???? I just wanted to grab Kamil my selve. 

Bianca and Whitney awww!

Michael does have a care in him, nice to see it.

Cannot wait for tomorrow night!!

----------

JustJodi (23-12-2011)

----------


## Dennis tanner

The IDIOTS living in the pub have still not realised why Jean is ill.

----------

Siobhan (24-12-2011)

----------


## parkerman

So Masood and Denise are given the name of the street where the cafe is. They take the underground train to get there but when they arrive at the station they have no idea where the street is. How did they know what underground station to go to if they didn't know where the street is?

And anyway, isn't Masood a postman!!!???

----------

megan999 (24-12-2011), tammyy2j (24-12-2011)

----------


## megan999

Don't forget - EE is on tonight 8.45pm-9.20pm  :Smile:

----------

tammyy2j (24-12-2011)

----------


## xcarlyx

Feel sorry for Jean at the moment.  Gillian is such a good actress.

Fed up of the Zainab/Yusef storyline too thank god it ends soon.

----------


## megan999

EE on tonight 9pm to 10pm  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

Why dont Zainab or Massod call the police on Yusef?

----------


## parkerman

I suppose at that point it was because they didn't know where Kamil was and if Yusef was arrested they might never find him if Yusef wouldn't say where he was.

Of course, they did call the police in last night's episode.

----------


## Dennis tanner

EE script failure

----------


## parkerman

> EE script failure


What is?

----------


## tammyy2j

So Ben knows all Phil's secrets and dirty dealings and is the mastermind behind the blackmail

----------


## megan999

> So Ben knows all Phil's secrets and dirty dealings and is the mastermind behind the blackmail


And yet he didn't stop when Lola almost lost her baby. What a ****  :Sad:

----------

tammyy2j (26-12-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> And yet he didn't stop when Lola almost lost her baby. What a ****


And even tried to blame Heather the little sh*t

----------


## xcarlyx

Hate Ben.

Poor Zainab. Really looking forward to the episode tonigt.

----------


## tammyy2j

Wow gotta hand to EE even though it gets some telling off on here even from myself super episode tonight probably the best soap this year for Xmas time 

Mas wont be happy with Zainab for telling Yusef and Tamwar than Afia was in the house ok she didnt tell Tamwar but he overheard from Fatboy who heard Yusef shouting for her after Zainab told him btw what a wuss Syed is he didnt make any effort to stop Tamwar or help his father Christian of course was the hero 

I was sure the recording was gone in the fire but Denise handed it in expect more fireworks between her and Shirley

----------


## parkerman

> Wow gotta hand to EE even though it gets some telling off on here even from myself super episode tonight probably the best soap this year for Xmas time


Yes, I agree. There were probably a number of nitpicky things that could be pointed out but it's really not worth it as the episode was so exciting. For once, well done, EE  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dennis tanner

Two many flaws to make it a good episode

----------


## tammyy2j

> Two many flaws to make it a good episode


EE does drama and tension very well it defo beat Corrie and Emmerdale for me as best soap for Xmas this year very thrilling episode

----------

Dutchgirl (30-12-2011), lizann (28-12-2011), parkerman (27-12-2011), Siobhan (27-12-2011)

----------


## megan999

I really enjoyed yesterday's episode. I watched the repeat again this afternoon  :Big Grin:  I wonder if the fire brigade will pick up on the illegal fireworks that were in the building. Yusef's death fall was suitably dramatic.
When Ben said to Shirley, "I've killed him, haven't I" re: Phil, it made me laugh.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> EE does drama and tension very well it defo beat Corrie and Emmerdale for me as best soap for Xmas this year very thrilling episode


The problem with EE is that is has very very few likeable characters

----------


## Timalay

I think Himesh Patel has really come on as actor over the years.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I think Himesh Patel has really come on as actor over the years.


I don't dislike him, in fact I like him but I don't actually agree with you

----------


## lizann

How is Phil charged with Kevin's murder?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> How is Phil charged with Kevin's murder?


He'e charged with offences relating to the cars

----------


## lizann

I thought when the cops came to the hospital to charge Phil they said charging him with Kevin Wicks murder maybe I was wrong  :Embarrassment: 

Where has Pat got cancer?

----------


## parkerman

> I thought when the cops came to the hospital to charge Phil they said charging him with Kevin Wicks murder maybe I was wrong


Sorry, Liz, you are wrong! Dennis is right. He was charged with selling dodgy motors (or whatever the technical term for the offence is).

----------


## megan999

> Where has Pat got cancer?


I think it's in her lungs.  :Sad:

----------


## JustJodi

> I think it's in her lungs.


pancreas, bones, and lungs,, shes got an aggressive type of cancer it runs rampant ... 

Was so sad seeing her like this... her and Mo really do like each other,, Janine really needs a swift kick in the **** and a slap upside the head !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

megan999 (31-12-2011)

----------


## JustJodi

*Hmmmm Janine  running off to a clinic for an unplanned pregancy ??????????????? wow thats one for the books,, I do not recall , if she ever got pregnant with any of the MANY men she had sex with ????????????????????????*

----------


## Abbie

I think it would be really interesting if she kept the baby, shes one of those characters who you wouldnt expect to have a kid, I think it would be good for her

----------


## lizann

I got teary eyed tonight seeing Pat I expect floods from myself when she dies

----------


## Dennis tanner

> pancreas, bones, and lungs,, shes got an aggressive type of cancer it runs rampant ... 
> 
> Was so sad seeing her like this... her and Mo really do like each other,, Janine really needs a swift kick in the **** and a slap upside the head !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What has Janine done wrong? She lent Pat the money when she was desperate for it. She bought Bianca's brood presents for Christmsas but they and, Bianca and Ricky treat her like ****.

----------


## parkerman

> What has Janine done wrong? She lent Pat the money when she was desperate for it. She bought Bianca's brood presents for Christmsas but they and, Bianca and Ricky treat her like ****.


And then demanded the money back when she knew they couldn't afford it; brought the payment date forward and said she was charging a late payment penalty when Ricky was THREE MINUTES late. And this to her own family when she is a millionaire and can easily afford to wait for the money she lent.

Oh yes, Dennis, she's a wonderful woman.

----------


## megan999

Yes, Janine is a total cow, but you have to give credit to Charlie Brookes who plays her  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> And then demanded the money back when she knew they couldn't afford it; brought the payment date forward and said she was charging a late payment penalty when Ricky was THREE MINUTES late. And this to her own family when she is a millionaire and can easily afford to wait for the money she lent.
> 
> Oh yes, Dennis, she's a wonderful woman.


She is not a wonderful woman. She is a spiteful woman taking it out on a family that want nothing to do with her. All she wanted to do was spend some time with them at Christmas and they told her to get lost.

----------


## parkerman

> She is not a wonderful woman. She is a spiteful woman taking it out on a family that want nothing to do with her. All she wanted to do was spend some time with them at Christmas and they told her to get lost.


Ah, poor Janine. Is that all she wanted? How ungrateful her family are.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Ah, poor Janine. Is that all she wanted? How ungrateful her family are.


Agreed

----------


## lizann

Pat death was very rushed imo it would have been better over a week or two after her diagnosis 

The scene with Pat and Janine was heartbreaking very sad 

Why didnt Carol introduce Whitney to David she is Bianca's daughter too that annoyned me

----------


## JustJodi

*I do not know about the rest of you, we were given the impression that Pat was going to die alone in her bed, I am actually glad that she died in the arms of her son David and surrounded by every one that loved  her.. yep even Janine  !!!!! I do not think her death was rushed at all...Janine once again has lost 2 women who she learned to love ( her gramma ) and the woman who she loved but didn't realize it until that moment..was really sad,,,and well played .. I missed the first 10 minutes ..missed the part where Derek and Pat and Tanya have it out. My partner was like whoa  this David Wicks was NOTHING like Nick Jordan,, wow,, this was the first time either of us saw Michael French in David Wicks role ,,*

----------


## JustJodi

> Pat death was very rushed imo it would have been better over a week or two after her diagnosis 
> 
> The scene with Pat and Janine was heartbreaking very sad 
> 
> Why didnt Carol introduce Whitney to David she is Bianca's daughter too that annoyned me


Whitney is NOT Bianca's daughter .....and at that point I think Bianca was just overjoyed to see her daddy after all this time ..

----------


## JustJodi

> I think it would be really interesting if she kept the baby, shes one of those characters who you wouldnt expect to have a kid, I think it would be good for her



Oh I agree,, looks like shes going to keep it ????????????

----------


## LostVoodoo

David Wicks was soooo good, I really hope he stays for a bit, so much history there. Plus it was nice to see not magically become a nicer or different person, yes, he loves his mum really, but he's still a bad 'un.

----------


## parkerman

Digressing very slightly, but, talking of Michael French, has any other actor ever appeared in two "continuing dramas" at the same time?

----------


## JustJodi

> David Wicks was soooo good, I really hope he stays for a bit, so much history there. Plus it was nice to see not magically become a nicer or different person, yes, he loves his mum really, but he's still a bad 'un.



I do not know anything about the Wicks boys  so I am going to  ask you  guys to fill me in,,, Why is David  so BAD  was he like Nick Cotton ?????

----------


## parkerman

> I do not know anything about the Wicks boys  so I am going to  ask you  guys to fill me in,,, Why is David  so BAD  was he like Nick Cotton ?????


David is the son of Pat Evans and her first husband Pete Beale. Pat and Pete split up when David and his brother Simon were young and Pat remarried to Brian Wicks, who adopted both David and Simon (who turned out to be Brian's biological son). Meanwhile Pete remarried to Kathy Hills and had another son, Ian. Pete had no further contact with David and Simon when they moved away from Walford in 1966.

During his teenage years David got his girlfriend Carol Branning  pregnant. David and the rest of the Branning family tried to persuade Carol to have an abortion and after Carol's brother Derek severely beat David up the Wicks family left Walford, so David never really knew whether Carol did have the abortion or not. For the next few years David, along with his mother and brother, suffered at the violent hands of his abusive stepfather Brian. Pat also proved to be a negligent mother due to her alcoholism and constant promiscuity and after turning 17, David began living with his girlfriend Lorraine Foster away from his parents. During this time Lorraine fell pregnant by him and after they married she gave birth to their son Joe  in 1980 when David was 18. This was shortly followed by the birth of their daughter Karen in 1982. However David was a restless man who felt he had been tied down too young and after embarking on several affairs he walked out on his wife and children in 1988, losing all contact with them.

David returned to Albert Square in 1993 for the funeral of his father Pete, who had died in a car crash two weeks earlier. A few weeks later he turned up on the doorstep of his mother Pat and soon went into business with her stepson Ricky Butcher with a car lot that they named "Deals on Wheels". He received a blast from the past in the form of Carol and her large brood of children and soon found himself falling for her oldest daughter Bianca. Carol was very frosty and hostile towards him, and was horrified when she witnessed the growing relationship between David and Bianca. This resulted in Carol telling David that Bianca was his daughter in March 1994. David was stunned but agreed to keep his distance from Bianca, much to her chagrin. Eventually the truth was revealed to an embarrassed Bianca in March 1995 when, after drunkenly trying to kiss David after he rescued her from almost being mugged, David was forced to confess that she was his daughter. Despite being initially frosty towards David, Bianca soon formed a close relationship with her father.

David received a further shock when his estranged son Joe turned up in Walford in April 1996. With him came the news that his daughter Karen had died in a car accident nine months previously. Joe's return caused many problems for David, and at first David rejected the idea of having his son back in his life. However, after Joe ran away and turned up at David's again, he became more receptive to Joe and having him in his life again. Eventually Joe and Lorraine moved down to London from Bolton and Joe moved in with David. Things went OK for a little while but Karen's death had seriously affected Joe. Joe blamed himself for Karen's death because on the day that Karen died, they'd had an argument over who would sit in the front seat in the car. Joe won and Karen was sitting in the back when a lorry crashed into the car. Karen was horrifically injured and died, whilst Joe walked away with little more than bruises. This led to Joe developing schizophrenia and exhibiting increasingly weird behaviour that got progressively worse. This was too much for David and one of the reasons why he eventually left Walford.

David was a notorious womaniser. He had relations with Sam Mitchell  and an affair with Cindy Beale, the wife of his half-brother Ian. Unfortunately Cindy became obsessed with the idea of running off with David, and hired a hit man to kill Ian. Ian was shot but survived, and when David found out, he felt it was too much and ended the relationship, but not before helping her escape with her two sons. Shortly after, David had a fling with old flame, Carol.

Eventually, the truth came out about David's affair and fore-knowledge of the attempted murder of Ian, and with the loss of friends and alienation of his family, together with Joe's worsening mental condition with schizophrenia he decided it was too much and left Albert Square for Milan in a torrent of tears one night after telling Joe he was going. 

It has also just been revealed that David  has had an affair with Simon's wife.

----------

Dennis tanner (02-01-2012), Dutchgirl (03-01-2012), JustJodi (02-01-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok so David Wicks was basically if nothing more than a womanizer,, so he wasn't a murderer or any thing drastic,, ok   peachy keen jelly bean :-)*

----------

Siobhan (02-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I do not know anything about the Wicks boys  so I am going to  ask you  guys to fill me in,,, Why is David  so BAD  was he like Nick Cotton ?????


He's not like Nick Cotton or Nick Berry :Nono:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Really lovely that David made it in time to see Pat.  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Another top episode of EE RIP Pat she will be missed 

I cried at the scenes with Janine and her and also with David it is great seeing him back 

I expected Phil and Patrick to visit Pat also

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Another top episode of EE RIP Pat she will be missed 
> 
> I cried at the scenes with Janine and her and also with David it is great seeing him back 
> 
> I expected Phil and Patrick to visit Pat also


Patrick Yes....Phil...No.....Phil is far too self centred to bother.

----------


## Abbie

> Pat death was very rushed imo it would have been better over a week or two after her diagnosis


I have to disagree, I know that 1 or 2 weeks would still have been a short time but I think the way they did it was more dramatic but also how quick cancer can be if not detected. I think it also works well with tanyas storyline

----------

JustJodi (03-01-2012)

----------


## lizann

> Whitney is NOT Bianca's daughter .....and at that point I think Bianca was just overjoyed to see her daddy after all this time ..


Yes but Bianca is Whitney's step mother and legal guardian and sees Whitney as her daughter yet Carol didnt mention her only Liam and Morgan as Tiffany has introduced herself I think 

David looks very sexy

----------

Siobhan (03-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Yes but Bianca is Whitney's step mother and legal guardian and sees Whitney as her daughter yet Carol didnt mention her only Liam and Morgan as Tiffany has introduced herself I think 
> 
> David looks very sexy


Whitney is now too old to need a guardian. In any case Bianca was not very good at it.

----------

JustJodi (03-01-2012)

----------


## Siobhan

always had a major crush on David when he was full time in EE.. nice to see him back

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

All I can say is... Ian has a WASHING MACHINE!  :EEK!:

----------

Dutchgirl (03-01-2012), JustJodi (03-01-2012), parkerman (03-01-2012)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> All I can say is... Ian has a WASHING MACHINE!


I was thinking the same. Hahaha.

So David is Ian's half brother?

----------


## tammyy2j

> always had a major crush on David when he was full time in EE.. nice to see him back


He looks better with age

----------

Siobhan (04-01-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok how many of you noticed the biggest boo boo of them all HOW DID DAVID KNOW HIS WAY AROUND THAT HOUSE,,, I am guessing Pat never lived in that house when the Wicks boys were in Walford,, and how did he know which room was Pat's ??? My guy and I were like  ok we don't know much about David or Simon, but obviously they didn't live in THAT house that PAT died in...*

----------

parkerman (03-01-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> *Ok how many of you noticed the biggest boo boo of them all HOW DID DAVID KNOW HIS WAY AROUND THAT HOUSE,,, I am guessing Pat never lived in that house when the Wicks boys were in Walford,, and how did he know which room was Pat's ??? My guy and I were like  ok we don't know much about David or Simon, but obviously they didn't live in THAT house that PAT died in...*


That's exactly what I said to my wife.

I was also curious to know in which room David slept. Presumably not in Pat's room. So let's consider this....As well as Pat's room, there's Ricky and Bianca in one room, Carol in another, Whitney and Tiff in a fourth (?), Liam and Morgan in a fifth. How many rooms does this house have? With that many rooms it makes it even more surprising that David knew which was Pat's.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> always had a major crush on David when he was full time in EE.. nice to see him back


He made a mighty fine doctor

----------


## tammyy2j

> *Ok how many of you noticed the biggest boo boo of them all HOW DID DAVID KNOW HIS WAY AROUND THAT HOUSE,,, I am guessing Pat never lived in that house when the Wicks boys were in Walford,, and how did he know which room was Pat's ??? My guy and I were like  ok we don't know much about David or Simon, but obviously they didn't live in THAT house that PAT died in...*


I thought he lived there with Pat the first time he was around 

Shirley really is an idiot to still put up with and have to clean up for Phil

----------


## flappinfanny

ee has been nothing short of amazing.  congrtats to all.  the jewel in auntys crown.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> ee has been nothing short of amazing.  congrtats to all.  the jewel in auntys crown.


I thought they did an amazing job.

Janine lying on Pat's bad was so emotional.

I saw the tribute to Pat and the actors where having trouble keeping their eyes dry during shooting the epi.

Kudos to all and of course especially Pam St. Clement.

----------


## Abbie

> All I can say is... Ian has a WASHING MACHINE!


haha I know, must be too lazy to use it most of the time

----------


## Katy

I think the last few episodes have been really good. Very moving.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I think the last few episodes have been really good. Very moving.


Sundays's episode was good. The rest have been average. The only moving scene was Pat and Janine.

----------


## Katy

i havent seen any since sunday. Probably shoul have made that clear.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> i havent seen any since sunday. Probably shoul have made that clear.


They have just been normal average episodes since Sunday.

----------


## tammyy2j

I dont understand Ian and Mandy's relationship I mean has she even kissed or slept with Ian?

----------


## Perdita

> I dont understand Ian and Mandy's relationship I mean has she even kissed or slept with Ian?


Are they not living together?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Are they not living together?


Yes they were living in the same house but to me Mandy seems repulsed by Ian

----------

megan999 (06-01-2012), Perdita (05-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Yes they were living in the same house but to me Mandy seems repulsed by Ian


But he does have a bit of money

----------


## lizann

Roxy works fast cant blame her though he is very sexy 

I wish Amira would leave

----------


## jules29

I wish Amira would leave[/QUOTE]

I wish they would get rid of Admira!

As for Roxy, she used to rib Alfie about his age, calling him Grandad, and now she wants to get it on with David?  Not only is Michael French 2 years older than Shane Richie ... he looks it!  Roxy is 15 years younger (and yeah nothing wrong with age gaps, look at Carol and David Essex) but keep some consitency.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> As for Roxy, she used to rib Alfie about his age, calling him Grandad, and now she wants to get it on with David?  Not only is Michael French 2 years older than Shane Richie ... he looks it!  Roxy is 15 years younger (and yeah nothing wrong with age gaps, look at Carol and David Essex) but keep some consitency.


 Is Roxanne competing for Kat's slapper of the Square award

----------

lizann (06-01-2012), megan999 (06-01-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

Great to see DCI Marsden back  :Big Grin:

----------

megan999 (06-01-2012)

----------


## megan999

Can't believe they brought Christian back to recycle the tired storyline about him and Syed's forbidden love. And yes, I too am tired of Amira!!!
Am finding Derek tiresome too, not a very good baddie.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Can't believe they brought Christian back to recycle the tired storyline about him and Syed's forbidden love. And yes, I too am tired of Amira!!!
> Am finding Derek tiresome too, not a very good baddie.


I have no doubt they will be together again but what next? More arguments I guess.

----------


## lizann

> Is Roxanne competing for Kat's slapper of the Square award


Good to see Amy is her top priority as usual

----------


## parkerman

> Good to see Amy is her top priority as usual


Well, she's not with her now is she?

----------


## flappinfanny

love derek branning in ee.  hes pretty vile, but hes more of a pantomime villain, but hes very enjoyable to watch brillantly played by jamie foreman.

----------


## Abbie

I dont get the whole thing with derek and david

----------


## tammyy2j

> I dont get the whole thing with derek and david


My take on Derek Del Boy Trotter  :Stick Out Tongue:  is that he is very possessive of his siblings could be as he is the oldest and also David got Carol pregnant when she was very young and abandoned her. I hope we get more of the backstory and history between David and Derek. I thought the pictures of Pat up were missing person posters for a minute  :Embarrassment: . 

Kim is becoming one of my favourite characters she is very funny 

Amira is a deluded idiot, Syed is gay 

I would have thought with Christian helping to save Massod in the fire might have brought him closer to the family and more accepted as Syed's partner but I think Mas and Zainab might still what Syed with Amira

----------

megan999 (07-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Kim is becoming one of my favourite characters she is very funny


 She is the most OTT character in soap at the moment. She makes me cringe



> Amira is a deluded idiot, Syed is gay 
> 
> I would have thought with Christian helping to save Massod in the fire might have brought him closer to the family and more accepted as Syed's partner but I think Mas and Zainab might still what Syed with Amira


Amira is slightly deluded but she certainly knows that Syed is gay. Syed ruined her life and she doesn't want him to get away with it. I don't see why she or the Masoods should accept Christian.

----------


## parkerman

> Amira is slightly deluded but she certainly knows that Syed is gay. Syed ruined her life and she doesn't want him to get away with it. I don't see why she or the Masoods should accept Christian.


The Masoods should accept Christian because Syed is their son and it is Christian who he loves and who makes him happy. Surely that is what any parent should want for their child?

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2012), JustJodi (13-01-2012), sarah c (09-01-2012), Siobhan (08-01-2012), tammyy2j (08-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> The Masoods should accept Christian because Syed is their son and it is Christian who he loves and who makes him happy. Surely that is what any parent should want for their child?


But Syed also loves his daughter and Amira knows how to exploit that

----------


## tammyy2j

> She is the most OTT character in soap at the moment. She makes me cringe
> 
> 
> Amira is slightly deluded but she certainly knows that Syed is gay. Syed ruined her life and she doesn't want him to get away with it. I don't see why she or the Masoods should accept Christian.


There is far worse OTT unfunny characters in soap than Kim, I think she is a hoot myself 

Amira dont want to punish Syed she wants him back as her husband she wont accept he is gay

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> There is far worse OTT unfunny characters in soap than Kim, I think she is a hoot myself


I like Kim, she's great!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> The Masoods should accept Christian because Syed is their son and it is Christian who he loves and who makes him happy. Surely that is what any parent should want for their child?


1. Syed has let them down many times and this latest busness is the icing on the cake.
2. Christian makes him happy? They can't go an episode without arguing. They have made up more times than I have had hot dinners.

Kim is far too in yer face and I just don' find her funny at all.

----------


## parkerman

> 1. Syed has let them down many times and this latest busness is the icing on the cake.
> 2. Christian makes him happy? They can't go an episode without arguing. They have made up more times than I have had hot dinners.


1. Syed let them down before he came on to the Square but since then he has only let them down because they are homophobic and didn't want him to enter a gay relationship. Do you think the Masoods were right to more or less force him into marriage with Amira? Is that what you are saying, that they were right to be homophobic?
2. That's not his parents' problem. If he thinks Christian makes him happy then he does, that's what any parent should be supporting.

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2012), sarah c (09-01-2012), Siobhan (08-01-2012), tammyy2j (08-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> 1. Syed let them down before he came on to the Square but since then he has only let them down because they are homophobic and didn't want him to enter a gay relationship. Do you think the Masoods were right to more or less force him into marriage with Amira? Is that what you are saying, that they were right to be homophobic?
> 2. That's not his parents' problem. If he thinks Christian makes him happy then he does, that's what any parent should be supporting.


If the Masoods and Amira stopped interfering in Syed's and Christian's lives, they would not argue as much

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2012), JustJodi (13-01-2012), lizann (09-01-2012), parkerman (08-01-2012), sarah c (09-01-2012), Siobhan (08-01-2012), tammyy2j (08-01-2012)

----------


## megan999

Personally, I'd be happy if Amira & Syed left Walford forever!!! But Kadeem making a brief appearance for his Princess was quite amusing.

----------


## Dazzle

I think Syed was wrong to contact Amira's hateful father and more or less try to chuck her out of the Masoods.  Just because he wants a divorce doesn't mean that Amira and Yasmin aren't still part of the family.  He acted like he wasn't going to see Yasmin again when he thought Amira was leaving.

I'm glad though that Amira's been put straight about where she stands with Syed.

As for Kim, I hated her at first but have come to find her really funny.

----------

megan999 (08-01-2012)

----------


## megan999

Personally, I find Kim hilarious.
Amira doesn't want to give up her "family" i.e. Masood, Zainab et al.
I am now detesting Derek, to speak ill of the dead, i.e. Pat, to score points with David, it made my skin crawl. He is not like Del Boy that role goes to Alfie.

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, what Derek said to David was well out-of-order.  I guess we're starting to see Derek's true colours.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> 1. Syed let them down before he came on to the Square but since then he has only let them down because they are homophobic and didn't want him to enter a gay relationship. Do you think the Masoods were right to more or less force him into marriage with Amira? Is that what you are saying, that they were right to be homophobic?
> 2. That's not his parents' problem. If he thinks Christian makes him happy then he does, that's what any parent should be supporting.


As I recall, Syed came home one day with rich girl Amira, a girl they had no knowledge about. He proposed to her and because he was broke his parents were forced to pay thousdands for his farce of a wedding complete with fancy horse.
Now I would call that letting them down.

----------


## flappinfanny

i personally love tameka empson as kim. she is  hilarious.   classic kimbeley going back to an ep at the end of september when she was gettin ready to go on the pull with kat and she asked patrick and denise what dress to choose from the yellow or blue:
"moira stuart on a sunny day or kate middelton , moira or queen kate." delivered brillantly and so funny. and they say ee dosen't do comedy.  i think the writing has been great lately and has a lot to do with former corrie writer daran little who now writes for ee.   i think the relationship between kim, denise and patrick works very well and they have had some lovely scenes lately.  ee is certainly on top of its game. :Cheer:

----------

tammyy2j (08-01-2012)

----------


## Abbie

> Yeah, what Derek said to David was well out-of-order.  I guess we're starting to see Derek's true colours.


Thats the thing, It just feels like apart from getting Carol pregnant, Derek has just held this grudge

----------


## Dennis tanner

> i personally love tameka empson as kim. she is  hilarious.   classic kimbeley going back to an ep at the end of september when she was gettin ready to go on the pull with kat and she asked patrick and denise what dress to choose from the yellow or blue:
> "moira stuart on a sunny day or kate middelton , moira or queen kate." delivered brillantly and so funny. and they say ee dosen't do comedy.  i think the writing has been great lately and has a lot to do with former corrie writer daran little who now writes for ee.   i think the relationship between kim, denise and patrick works very well and they have had some lovely scenes lately.  ee is certainly on top of its game.


EE cannot do subtle comedy

----------


## parkerman

> As I recall, Syed came home one day with rich girl Amira, a girl they had no knowledge about. He proposed to her and because he was broke his parents were forced to pay thousdands for his farce of a wedding complete with fancy horse.
> Now I would call that letting them down.


He did it because he was under pressure from them to find a good Muslim girl because of their views on homosexuality. He was trying to please them. It was the Masoods who let Syed down not the other way round.

----------

sarah c (09-01-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> Thats the thing, It just feels like apart from getting Carol pregnant, Derek has just held this grudge


Maybe there's more to it that we don't know about yet, or maybe Derek is just the type who'll hold a grudge to his death - he seems the type.  I'm glad to see David standing up to him, so far, anyway.

I'm loving the scenes between Carol and David - reminiscient of EE at its best.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Maybe there's more to it that we don't know about yet, or maybe Derek is just the type who'll hold a grudge to his death - he seems the type.  I'm glad to see David standing up to him, so far, anyway.
> 
> I'm loving the scenes between Carol and David - reminiscient of EE at its best.


Derek didnt like Alan either maybe its just Carol's fellas he dont like

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> Derek didnt like Alan either maybe its just Carol's fellas he dont like


He did not like Alan because of the colour of his skin

----------


## Dennis tanner

> He did it because he was under pressure from them to find a good Muslim girl because of their views on homosexuality. He was trying to please them. It was the Masoods who let Syed down not the other way round.


They let Syed down when they allowed him to scam then for thousands of pounds

----------


## sarah c

> They let Syed down when they allowed him to scam then for thousands of pounds


no how could they 'allow' themselves to be scammed? you are either scammable or not..

and once he returned to the Square and the family fold he was acceptable, until he came out as gay...and then he was effectively the devil-incarnate

----------

parkerman (09-01-2012)

----------


## parkerman

The Masoods were quite happy to pay for Syed's wedding. By that point Zainab knew that he was gay but still insisted he go ahead with the marriage otherwise he would "bring shame" on them. That's all they were concerned about. They have never been concerned about Syed's personal happiness. They have continually let him down while he's been caught between loyalty to his parents and wanting to please them and his own feelings.

----------

Perdita (09-01-2012), sarah c (10-01-2012), Siobhan (10-01-2012)

----------


## lizann

I thought Amira and Syed were going to Pakistan for their new business venture is that cancelled now? 

Massods would choose Amira over Syed even I'd say

----------


## Perdita

> Massods would choose Amira over Syed even I'd say


Not sure they would if she did not have the baby

----------


## tammyy2j

LOL at Bianca telling Morgan his dad is Barack Obama 

Tiffany with David was cute and Janine talking about her nightmare/dream was funny as well 

Why did Carol think Max (no relation to Pat) would want to help pay for her funeral?

----------


## parkerman

> Why did Carol think Max (no relation to Pat) would want to help pay for her funeral?


 Because he's her brother and famerlee is everything in Eastenders.

----------


## Dazzle

Unusual for EE to have such a romantic scene as David and Carol getting together at the end of the episode.  Awww.... :Heart: . 

It made a nice change.  Now if only I thought it would end well...

----------


## megan999

> Unusual for EE to have such a romantic scene as David and Carol getting together at the end of the episode.  Awww..... 
> 
> It made a nice change.  Now if only I thought it would end well...


Yes, it was very sweet. Nice that their chemistry has survived all these years since they were 14.

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes, it was very sweet. Nice that their chemistry has survived all these years since they were 14.


I say they are each others true loves

----------


## Dennis tanner

> no how could they 'allow' themselves to be scammed? you are either scammable or not..
> 
> and once he returned to the Square and the family fold he was acceptable, until he came out as gay...and then he was effectively the devil-incarnate


They allowed themselves to be scammed because they trused the deceitful slimeball. Zainab found out that he was gay about an hour before the wedding.

----------


## parkerman

> They allowed themselves to be scammed because they trused the deceitful slimeball. Zainab found out that he was gay about an hour before the wedding.


And she said, "Syed, you mustn't go through with this wedding. You must go back to Christian."

Oh no, she didn't say that did she?

----------

sarah c (11-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> And she said, "Syed, you mustn't go through with this wedding. You must go back to Christian."
> 
> Oh no, she didn't say that did she?


She told him to finish was HE had started.

----------


## lizann

Derek is such a panto villian

----------

Dutchgirl (10-01-2012)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Derek is such a panto villian


Know what you mean. He is not at all scary. We've had better in EE.

Archie Mitchell being one of them!

----------

Siobhan (11-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Derek is such a panto villian


Maybe but I don't think that he's scared of he likes of Phil Mitchell

----------

Siobhan (11-01-2012)

----------


## Siobhan

> She told him to finish was HE had started.


but even that is not right.. look what happened in the end... 3 people ended up been hurt.. Christian lost Syed but eventually got him when Syed was caught out, Amira was left with a baby and lost the man she loved and though loved her and Syed had to go on living a lie in a sham marriage. It would have been better to lose the money and save Amira from been a disgrace but no.. Zainab didn't want to look bad in front of the muslim community... I know been gay is a huge sin but as a mother you want the best for your kids and if that mean they go against what you believe but if it makes them happy, isn't that all you could ask for (exception for me is if my kids were murders and rapist, then I would totally shop them)

----------

Dutchgirl (11-01-2012), parkerman (11-01-2012), Perdita (11-01-2012), sarah c (11-01-2012), tammyy2j (11-01-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> She told him to finish was HE had started.


And why had he started it?

----------

sarah c (11-01-2012)

----------


## Dutchgirl

I just noticed and realized. Jane is serving in cafe she sold to Phil (Shirley)? What has she done with the money> 
And is it just me or is the cafÃ© looking in a sorry state after just being refurbished? It looks more drab every minute!

----------


## tammyy2j

> I just noticed and realized. Jane is serving in cafe she sold to Phil (Shirley)? What has she done with the money> 
> And is it just me or is the cafÃ© looking in a sorry state after just being refurbished? It looks more drab every minute!


So Jane, Carol, Bianca, Shirley and Heather all work in the cafe

----------


## Dazzle

> So Jane, Carol, Bianca, Shirley and Heather all work in the cafe


I think Heather was fired by Phil.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think Heather was fired by Phil.


Maybe she seems to have plenty work anyways in the laundrette and also for Janine as a cleaner

----------


## sarah c

> Maybe she seems to have plenty work anyways in the laundrette and also for Janine as a cleaner


no one living in the square ever has to work elsewhere do they? it must have a 100% employment record, onsite...I wish I could work in the road where I live....

----------


## tammyy2j

> no one living in the square ever has to work elsewhere do they? it must have a 100% employment record, onsite...I wish I could work in the road where I live....


Plus plenty free childcare and babysistters

----------


## Dennis tanner

> but even that is not right.. look what happened in the end... 3 people ended up been hurt.. Christian lost Syed but eventually got him when Syed was caught out, Amira was left with a baby and lost the man she loved and though loved her and Syed had to go on living a lie in a sham marriage. It would have been better to lose the money and save Amira from been a disgrace but no.. Zainab didn't want to look bad in front of the muslim community... I know been gay is a huge sin but as a mother you want the best for your kids and if that mean they go against what you believe but if it makes them happy, isn't that all you could ask for (exception for me is if my kids were murders and rapist, then I would totally shop them)


There was only one villain in the piece. Syed. He should have been honest with his famly at least before asking virgin muslim girl to marry him.

----------


## sarah c

> There was only one villain in the piece. Syed. He should have been honest with his famly at least before asking virgin muslim girl to marry him.


because when faced with social and family pressure that is so easy!!

 For some gay people the pressure on not being gay is so intense it is safer and easier to live a lie...but eventually they have to betruthfull to themselves

----------

parkerman (11-01-2012), Siobhan (11-01-2012)

----------


## Siobhan

> There was only one villain in the piece. Syed. He should have been honest with his famly at least before asking virgin muslim girl to marry him.


Ok, here is the suitation.. you were confused about your sexuality and you find a girl you like but then meet a guy who makes you feel like you never felt before... on top of this, you have just been forgiven by your parents who you hadn't seen for years and you are back with your family who you deeply missed... do you then say "oh btw I am gay" when you know your parents will never ever speak to you again.. Syed did love Amira but Christian made him feel like he never felt before... what do you do??? it was a very difficult choice for Syed and as Parkerman had said all along, it wouldn't have been so bad if he knew he would have his parent blessing.... Syed lost his family cause he fell in love. I fail to see how he is the villian in all this.

----------

megan999 (13-01-2012), parkerman (11-01-2012), sarah c (12-01-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> There was only one villain in the piece. Syed. He should have been honest with his famly at least before asking virgin muslim girl to marry him.


One villain? And you think that the Masoods should have no blame at all? They were right to ostracise Syed because he was gay were they? They were right to pressurise him to keep quiet about his gay affair? They were right to try and force him to stay with Amira even though he is gay?

----------

sarah c (12-01-2012), Siobhan (11-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> because when faced with social and family pressure that is so easy!!
> 
>  For some gay people the pressure on not being gay is so intense it is safer and easier to live a lie...but eventually they have to betruthfull to themselves


 I understand all this. My problem is that his selfishness affects other people.




> Ok, here is the suitation.. you were confused about your sexuality and you find a girl you like but then meet a guy who makes you feel like you never felt before... on top of this, you have just been forgiven by your parents who you hadn't seen for years and you are back with your family who you deeply missed... do you then say "oh btw I am gay" when you know your parents will never ever speak to you again.. Syed did love Amira but Christian made him feel like he never felt before... what do you do??? it was a very difficult choice for Syed and as Parkerman had said all along, it wouldn't have been so bad if he knew he would have his parent blessing.... Syed lost his family cause he fell in love. I fail to see how he is the villian in all this.


 Most Syed fans claim that he has always known that he is gay. Is there any evidence that he deeply missed his family? Is there any evidence that he really loved Amira? There is evidence that he knew that her father was very rich when he met her. What he should have done was NOT propose to her and finish with her. He should then have got together with Christian and left Walford. He wanted the best of all worlds and he ruined this girls life. 




> One villain? And you think that the Masoods should have no blame at all? They were right to ostracise Syed because he was gay were they? They were right to pressurise him to keep quiet about his gay affair? They were right to try and force him to stay with Amira even though he is gay?


 The Masoods were deceived by him untill minutes before the wedding. The ostricised him because of his general behaviour not because he was gay.

----------


## Siobhan

> I understand all this. My problem is that his selfishness affects other people.
> 
>  Most Syed fans claim that he has always known that he is gay. Is there any evidence that he deeply missed his family? Is there any evidence that he really loved Amira? There is evidence that he knew that her father was very rich when he met her. What he should have done was NOT propose to her and finish with her. He should then have got together with Christian and left Walford. He wanted the best of all worlds and he ruined this girls life. 
> 
>  The Masoods were deceived by him untill minutes before the wedding. The ostricised him because of his general behaviour not because he was gay.


Yes, I do think Syed had an idea he was gay but because of his religion he surpressed those thoughts and feelings until he met Christian. And yes, he did love Amira, he said it time and time again plus he had said to Christian that he was so confused cause he loved them both... Plenty of evidence he missed his family..you only have to see the bond between himself and Tamwar to know that, plus even after he got with Christian he had tried so hard to be loved and wanted by his parents. We are looking at religion versus sexuality in this case.. do you go with your heart, i.e Christian or with your head i.e your religion.. He entered the sham marriage to please his parents, another indication that he didn't want them to be disgraced. It only end when he was found out by his Dad and then he told everyone. If he was never caught, I think he would have continued with the double life until Christian said enough is enough... 

They ostricised him cause he was gay.. his family was in disgrace over this and it was clear when Christian was badly beating and Mas walked past him. He is still not allowed in the house or family due to his sexuality, not his behaviour.. I think they could forgive deceit but not him been gay

I do agree he is very selfish and it does affect other people but my sole annoyance is the behaviour of the parents.. if you children are happy with their sexuality and it makes them happy, then this should be a very strong reason to support them.

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2012), parkerman (12-01-2012), sarah c (12-01-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> The ostricised him because of his general behaviour not because he was gay.


If you think that then you have completely missed the whole point of this very long storyline.

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2012), sarah c (12-01-2012), Siobhan (12-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I do agree he is very selfish and it does affect other people but my sole annoyance is the behaviour of the parents..


 I prefer to be annoyed by the person who was so selfish that he ruined a girls life and bought disgrace on his family.




> If you think that then you have completely missed the whole point of this very long storyline.


 What is the point then? That we should accept disgraceful behaviour just because someone is gay?

----------


## tammyy2j

Zainab and Massod having an affair while she was married to Yusef also brought disgrace Syed isnt the only one

----------

Siobhan (12-01-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> I prefer to be annoyed by the person who was so selfish that he ruined a girls life and bought disgrace on his family.
> 
>  What is the point then? That we should accept disgraceful behaviour just because someone is gay?


why is being gay disgraceful?

what syed did was cowardley because he wouldnt stand up and admit who he was, and would rather 'do the right thing' for a quiet life. Something hundreds of people do every year because of family pressure

----------

parkerman (13-01-2012), Siobhan (12-01-2012)

----------


## Siobhan

> I prefer to be annoyed by the person who was so selfish that he ruined a girls life and bought disgrace on his family.
> 
>  What is the point then? That we should accept disgraceful behaviour just because someone is gay?


He ruined her life cause in the end he was forced into marrying her... it could have ended before they got married and she would not have had the baby, would not have been disgraced by marrying a gay man and who forced him into it??? oh yeah.. his mother!!! he told her he wasn't going to do it but she forced him.. so if you look at it that way Zainab ruined 2 peoples lives... 

Nobody is saying you should accept disgraceful behaviour cause someone is gay but the actions of his parents have a lot to do with this too

----------

megan999 (12-01-2012), parkerman (13-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> He ruined her life cause in the end he was forced into marrying her... it could have ended before they got married and she would not have had the baby, would not have been disgraced by marrying a gay man and who forced him into it??? oh yeah.. his mother!!! he told her he wasn't going to do it but she forced him.. so if you look at it that way Zainab ruined 2 peoples lives... 
> 
> Nobody is saying you should accept disgraceful behaviour cause someone is gay but the actions of his parents have a lot to do with this too


The wedding was HIS idea. Zainab ddi not know about his deceit untill a few hours before the wedding and assumed that he would be able to do the honourable thing

----------


## tammyy2j

Is David staying in Pat's room?

Derek ironing Amy's clothes  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> The wedding was HIS idea. Zainab ddi not know about his deceit untill a few hours before the wedding and assumed that he would be able to do the honourable thing


I know that and it is what I have said before..he did love Amira and he was mixed up with his sexuality and losing his family.. When Zainab found out they went to a room together and Syed said that he was not going through with it cause he loved Christian and if I remember rightly it was Zainab that told him to forget about Christian and marry Amira.. So Syed was going to do the honourable thing and NOT marry Amira...

----------

parkerman (13-01-2012)

----------


## Katy

> Is David staying in Pat's room?
> 
> Derek ironing Amy's clothes


I thought it looked like pats room at the beginning.

----------


## flappinfanny

> I just noticed and realized. Jane is serving in cafe she sold to Phil (Shirley)? What has she done with the money> 
> And is it just me or is the cafÃ© looking in a sorry state after just being refurbished? It looks more drab every minute!


yeap it is a bit.  but not if you compare it to when ee began in 85 when sue and ali had the kaff.  greasy spoon it was!!!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I know that and it is what I have said before..he did love Amira and he was mixed up with his sexuality and losing his family.. When Zainab found out they went to a room together and Syed said that he was not going through with it cause he loved Christian and if I remember rightly it was Zainab that told him to forget about Christian and marry Amira.. So Syed was going to do the honourable thing and NOT marry Amira...


The honourable thing would have been not to propose to the girl or even to break it off before his parents had shelled out thousands on his fancy wedding. Would he have called it off if Zainab hadn't found out....Prorably not.

NB....Please don't get the idea that I don't like Syed :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

tonight's ee should be a cracker.  Aunty has promised a bit extra at the end of the credits and has said for ee fans to stay tuned.  is this to stop you turning over to the other side?  naughty.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

> The honourable thing would have been not to propose to the girl or even to break it off before his parents had shelled out thousands on his fancy wedding. Would he have called it off if Zainab hadn't found out....Prorably not.
> 
> NB....Please don't get the idea that I don't like Syed



With the NB, no probs.. I am actually enjoying discussing this with someone with opposing view...
Yes it would have been better to call it off from the start but I will go back to my old quote, he loved Amira, he was confused about his feeling for Christian and his religion played a lot in it too... He would have had to tell his parent why he called it off and risked losing them.. they wanted grandkids, they wanted him to be a respectable muslim so I personally think he married to please them, not himself... If his parents had been a bit more understand and accepting of his sexuality, this would never have been a problem.. he needed their support and failed to get it and is still failing no matter how much he tries to make it up to them now

----------

parkerman (13-01-2012)

----------


## parkerman

That's exactly it, Shiv. 

The point of this storyline is to show how prejudice can wreck lives. The Masoods are prejudiced against gays because the Qu'ran says they should be. They had a choice whether to support their son or worry about their peers and the thought that having a gay son would bring shame on them. They chose to ostracise their son and give in to prejudice. If she was a loving mother, Zainab would have supported Syed in calling off the wedding however much it cost and however late in the day. Remember Arthur and Michelle and Kevin and Sophie come to that. Parents should want what is best for their children not abandon them - or worse, make them do something that could completely ruin their lives -  because of their religion or the worry that their friends will having nothing to do with them any more. What sort of friends would they be anyway? Syed has been caught in the middle of love and respect for his parents on the one hand and his true feelings on the other. He has been through months of utter turmoil. Out of all of them he has to be the one you feel most sorry for.

----------

sarah c (13-01-2012), Siobhan (13-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> With the NB, no probs.. I am actually enjoying discussing this with someone with opposing view...
> Yes it would have been better to call it off from the start but I will go back to my old quote, he loved Amira, he was confused about his feeling for Christian and his religion played a lot in it too... He would have had to tell his parent why he called it off and risked losing them..


 He clearly did not love Amira as a potential sexual partner. You are suggesting that he did not know he was gay until he met Christian and I do not believe this to be true. He could have claled it off by telling his parents that he no longer loved her and this would have been more or less the truth.



> they wanted grandkids, they wanted him to be a respectable muslim so I personally think he married to please them, not himself... If his parents had been a bit more understand and accepting of his sexuality, this would never have been a problem.. he needed their support and failed to get it and is still failing no matter how much he tries to make it up to them now


 He had the option of being honest from them from the start. By being deceitful he didn't give them the chance to support him properly. Masood never knew about it till some time after the wedding and because Zainab found out about it far too late, she was not in a position to give rational advice.





> That's exactly it, Shiv. 
> 
> The point of this storyline is to show how prejudice can wreck lives. The Masoods are prejudiced against gays because the Qu'ran says they should be. They had a choice whether to support their son or worry about their peers and the thought that having a gay son would bring shame on them. They chose to ostracise their son and give in to prejudice. If she was a loving mother, Zainab would have supported Syed in calling off the wedding however much it cost and however late in the day. Remember Arthur and Michelle and Kevin and Sophie come to that. Parents should want what is best for their children not abandon them - or worse, make them do something that could completely ruin their lives -  because of their religion or the worry that their friends will having nothing to do with them any more. What sort of friends would they be anyway? Syed has been caught in the middle of love and respect for his parents on the one hand and his true feelings on the other. He has been through months of utter turmoil. Out of all of them he has to be the one you feel most sorry for.


 REspect works both ways. You are not deceitful with people you are supposed to respect. I feel sure that they took into consideration all the other times his conduct had let them down.

----------


## Siobhan

> He clearly did not love Amira as a potential sexual partner. You are suggesting that he did not know he was gay until he met Christian and I do not believe this to be true. He could have claled it off by telling his parents that he no longer loved her and this would have been more or less the truth.
>  He had the option of being honest from them from the start. By being deceitful he didn't give them the chance to support him properly. Masood never knew about it till some time after the wedding and because Zainab found out about it far too late, she was not in a position to give rational advice.


As a muslim he would have been brought up to think if you are gay then you are a bad person and a disgrace.. Yes he admitted to Christian there was on other guy but he was in total conflict. For him, Amira was a way to show everyone that he was not gay, he was in turmoil and didn't know how he should feel.. heart and head conflict. You saw Zainab reaction to Christian when she found out he was gay, Syed saw this so how do you think he felt??? he thought "I am going to be treated the same way".. the only person who showed him any support was Tamwar.. As a parent your main concern should be to see your children happy.. After she found out, she could see Syed was unhappy but still didn't support him then... She was that ashamed of him, she couldn't even discuss this with her husband.. He has been out for 2 years now and has shown he is a good person but still Mas treats him with no respect.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> As a muslim he would have been brought up to think if you are gay then you are a bad person and a disgrace.. Yes he admitted to Christian there was on other guy but he was in total conflict. For him, Amira was a way to show everyone that he was not gay, he was in turmoil and didn't know how he should feel.. heart and head conflict. You saw Zainab reaction to Christian when she found out he was gay, Syed saw this so how do you think he felt??? he thought "I am going to be treated the same way".. the only person who showed him any support was Tamwar.. As a parent your main concern should be to see your children happy.. After she found out, she could see Syed was unhappy but still didn't support him then... She was that ashamed of him, she couldn't even discuss this with her husband.. He has been out for 2 years now and has shown he is a good person but still Mas treats him with no respect.


 If we ignore the fact that he was previously ostricised because he stole off his own family, I accept that  Syed has had to make some difficult decisions. However, I would have prefered him to have worked through his problems without wrecking someone elses life. As a 'Good Muslim' he must have known what he was doing to Amira. If he had ben open and honest from the start it would have been difficult. However, his difficulties with his parents would not have lasted, as proved by his current situation.

----------


## tammyy2j

> If we ignore the fact that he was previously ostricised because he stole off his own family, I accept that  Syed has had to make some difficult decisions. However, I would have prefered him to have worked through his problems without wrecking someone elses life. As a 'Good Muslim' he must have known what he was doing to Amira. If he had ben open and honest from the start it would have been difficult. *However, his difficulties with his parents would not have lasted, as proved by his current situation*.


Syed is only back living at home because Amira and the baby is with him, do you think if he was with Christian they Massods would have them round

Syed wanted his mother Zainab to stop the wedding but she made him marry Amira - Syed was a scared person didnt he even try and commit suicide over it at some stage  

Anyways back to the show at present and I think Carol should follow her heart and go with David

----------

parkerman (13-01-2012), Siobhan (13-01-2012)

----------


## Siobhan

> If we ignore the fact that he was previously ostricised because he stole off his own family, I accept that  Syed has had to make some difficult decisions. However, I would have prefered him to have worked through his problems without wrecking someone elses life. As a 'Good Muslim' he must have known what he was doing to Amira. If he had ben open and honest from the start it would have been difficult. However, his difficulties with his parents would not have lasted, as proved by his current situation.


I guess we will never know what would have happened if he had been honest from the start but the whole storyline was about been gay and a muslim and the conflicts and disgrace it brings... It surprised me the reaction that his family gave him considering at one stage when Tam was doing standup, his mother joked about him been gay like she accepted that... I think as Syed was the first born,he had more to live up to.

----------


## parkerman

> As a 'Good Muslim' he must have known what he was doing to Amira.


As a "Good Muslim" he would know that homosexuality is a sin. How do you think that made him feel?

----------

Siobhan (13-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Syed is only back living at home because Amira and the baby is with him, do you think if he was with Christian they Massods would have them round
> 
> Syed wanted his mother Zainab to stop the wedding but she made him marry Amira - Syed was a scared person didnt he even try and commit suicide over it at some stage


 He could have stopped it himself at any stage. He did not need Mommy's permisssion. 



> Anyways back to the show at present and I think Carol should follow her heart and go with David


 I think Carol likes being in EE

----------


## Dennis tanner

> As a "Good Muslim" he would know that homosexuality is a sin. How do you think that made him feel?



As a Good Muslim he would know that homosexual sex was a sin, even though he did it before he met Christian. Homosexual feelings ( which are beyond his control) would not be a sin.

I suspect that many muslims in his situation opt for celibacy.

You can't have your cake and eat it. IMO his choices were to be a celibate muslim or to leave the square with Christian and have a secular lifestyle.

----------


## megan999

EastEnders is slightly longer tonight: 8pm-8.40pm. Pat's funeral :Sad:

----------

lizann (13-01-2012)

----------


## lizann

> He could have stopped it himself at any stage. He did not need Mommy's permisssion. 
>   I think Carol likes being in EE


Syed is a wuss he wanted Zainab to stop the wedding both of them should have stopped the wedding 

Zainab, Syed, Mas and Amira are all at fault now lets move on please

----------

megan999 (13-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> EastEnders is slightly longer tonight: 8pm-8.40pm. Pat's funeral


And keep watching after the credits have rolled ... a little extra will be shown

----------

Dennis tanner (13-01-2012), lizann (13-01-2012), megan999 (13-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Syed is a wuss he wanted Zainab to stop the wedding both of them should have stopped the wedding


 It didn't need both of them. He could have cancelled it wekks before.



> Zainab, Syed, Mas and Amira are all at fault


 WAs Amira at fault for allowing herself to be deceived?




> now lets move on please


 For certain.

----------


## Siobhan

some sons do... mother is everything...

you learn from your parents how to treat people and his parents showed him been gay is bad but been a "good muslim" and having grandkids is good

----------


## parkerman

> As a Good Muslim he would know that homosexual sex was a sin, even though he did it before he met Christian. Homosexual feelings ( which are beyond his control) would not be a sin.
> 
> I suspect that many muslims in his situation opt for celibacy.
> 
> You can't have your cake and eat it. IMO his choices were to be a celibate muslim or to leave the square with Christian and have a secular lifestyle.


You have no idea how pernicious religion can be.

----------

Siobhan (13-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> You have no idea how pernicious religion can be.


I can only speak from my own experience and I have not had a problem with it.

I was always taught that honesty is the best policy

----------

Siobhan (13-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

This is a fictional story, I know it is meant to reflect real life but one must allow for for creative script writing

----------


## Siobhan

we all know it is fiction.. this is just a good healthy debate on merit of honesty, parents actions and reactions and sexuality V religion... Eastenders..it has everyone talking

----------


## Perdita

> we all know it is fiction.. this is just a good healthy debate on merit of honesty, parents actions and reactions and sexuality V religion... Eastenders..it has everyone talking


Dennis Tanner was speaking about his personal experience, that is why I pointed out that the discussion is about a fictional storyline

----------


## Siobhan

> Dennis Tanner was speaking about his personal experience, that is why I pointed out that the discussion is about a fictional storyline


he was just making a point... I think he realise it is fiction...

----------


## Perdita

is all I was doing

----------


## flappinfanny

> He could have stopped it himself at any stage. He did not need Mommy's permisssion. 
>   I think Carol likes being in EE


yeap she does and we don't want to lose the brilliant lindsay coulson again.

----------


## flappinfanny

i wonder whos going to pop up at the end of tonites ep, diane? simon?  not long to wait.

----------


## Perdita

> i wonder whos going to pop up at the end of tonites ep, diane? simon?  not long to wait.


Simon

----------


## Dennis tanner

> This is a fictional story, I know it is meant to reflect real life but one must allow for for creative script writing





> we all know it is fiction.. this is just a good healthy debate on merit of honesty, parents actions and reactions and sexuality V religion... Eastenders..it has everyone talking





> he was just making a point... I think he realise it is fiction...


Yes it fiction and the purpose of the thread is to talk about it

----------


## tammyy2j

Very disappointed and shocked at Max and Jack tonight helping out their so called hard man brother Derek yet he needed his two back ups to help him take on David and poor Carol lost her true love gone and got a smack from her brother

----------


## flappinfanny

enjoyed tonights ep, thought michael and lindsay were outstanding, you couldnt help feeling heart broken for carol , nice touch at the end with simon.

----------


## Dennis tanner

A good episode only partly polluted by a couple of the usual suspects.

----------


## parkerman

> I can only speak from my own experience and I have not had a problem with it.


Presumably you are not a gay Muslim though?

----------

Siobhan (14-01-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> I guess we will never know what would have happened if he had been honest from the start but the whole storyline was about been gay and a muslim and the conflicts and disgrace it brings... It surprised me the reaction that his family gave him considering at one stage when Tam was doing standup, *his mother joked about him been gay like she accepted that*... I think as Syed was the first born,he had more to live up to.


I dont think this was Zanaib accepting it, I think a frequent reaction to people/parents when they suspect someone might be gay is to make light of it in the hope of getting the big 'how very dare you' denial...?

----------

parkerman (14-01-2012), Siobhan (14-01-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> You can't have your cake and eat it. IMO *his choices were to be a celibate muslim or to leave the square with Christian and have a secular lifestyle*.


I think this should read his choices should have been....when you are faced with the third choice of staying deep in the closet and doing your best to pretend to be 'normal' wouldnt most people take the easiest option?

----------

parkerman (14-01-2012), Siobhan (14-01-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

Poor Carol  :Sad:   I really felt for her at the end of last night's episode.

It was lovely to see Simon at his mum's grave, even though it was only for a moment.

I'm sorry to see David go - Michael French has brought a bit of class to EE this last couple of weeks.

----------

lizann (14-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Presumably you are not a gay Muslim though?


 Dennis Tanner...a gay muslim?




> I think this should read his choices should have been....when you are faced with the third choice of staying deep in the closet and doing your best to pretend to be 'normal' wouldnt most people take the easiest option?


 I don't think that people in a soap have this choice as if they did, even the viewers wouldn't know about them.




> *Michael French has brought a bit of class to EE this last couple of weeks.*


 He certainly did. However, he's so good, he's a bit out of place in EE. David does love Carol but in the end he couldn't take her away from her family.

----------

Siobhan (14-01-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> He certainly did. However, he's so good, he's a bit out of place in EE.


Agreed, except perhaps for Lindsay Coulson.  His scenes with her were compelling.

----------


## lizann

> A good episode only partly polluted by a couple of the usual suspects.


Way too much Derek for me and his face I wanna smack 

Anyways Carol and David were great as was Ricky and Janine pity Simon wasnt around longer

----------


## tammyy2j

Derek is very creepy controlling Carol

----------

Dutchgirl (15-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Way too much Derek for me and his face I wanna smack


 It is very smackable




> Derek is very creepy controlling Carol


 With David gone I am guessing that he will ease off

----------


## Dutchgirl

So did I hear right is Jay Mitchell a beneficiary to Pat's will and testament?
Derek is such a sorry character.  I do not like bullies. He has no right in interfering with Carol's life. Even when he hates David.

----------


## parkerman

> So did I hear right is Jay Mitchell a beneficiary to Pat's will and testament?


Where did you hear that?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Where did you hear that?


Janine was reading the will. And naming the trustees. I thought I heard her saying Jay's name. I wondered why.

----------


## sarah c

[QUOTE=Dennis tanner;765139]Dennis Tanner...a gay muslim?QUOTE]

how very very dare you....!!!!


lol

----------


## sarah c

I hope we see a bit of feisty Carol in the coming Eps.....she needs to make everyone aware that Derek smacked her one!!!  she was checking the bruise coming out in the Friday episode, so hopefully she wont go for mass concealer but shwo the square what a bully Derek is...

----------


## tammyy2j

> So did I hear right is Jay Mitchell a beneficiary to Pat's will and testament?
> Derek is such a sorry character.  I do not like bullies. He has no right in interfering with Carol's life. Even when he hates David.


No I think Janet Mitchell i.e. Billy and Honey's daughter is

----------

Dutchgirl (15-01-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> No I think Janet Mitchell i.e. Billy and Honey's daughter is


yes it was Janet that Pat cited, but why her and not Billy's son?

----------


## Siobhan

> yes it was Janet that Pat cited, but why her and not Billy's son?


didn't Pat have a handicapped sister or something like that so that might explain why everything went to Janet

----------


## LostVoodoo

Was that all we were getting from Simon Wicks? If so it was a bit pointless, considering they've gone on and on about him being in New Zealand for so long, bit of an expensive trip! Plus it's not like Nick Berry has been particulalry busy these days...

----------


## Perdita

> Was that all we were getting from Simon Wicks? If so it was a bit pointless, considering they've gone on and on about him being in New Zealand for so long, bit of an expensive trip! Plus it's not like Nick Berry has been particulalry busy these days...


He might be working behind the camera rather than in front, so he might be very busy. But I agree, I would have liked to have seen him there for a bit longer

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Janine was reading the will. And naming the trustees. I thought I heard her saying Jay's name. I wondered why.


Pat's toy boy

----------


## parkerman

> Was that all we were getting from Simon Wicks? If so it was a bit pointless, considering they've gone on and on about him being in New Zealand for so long, bit of an expensive trip! Plus it's not like Nick Berry has been particulalry busy these days...


I thought he'd given up acting. The BBC managed to persuade him just to do that minute though.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I thought he'd given up acting. The BBC managed to persuade him just to do that minute though.


More like 20 seconds

----------


## parkerman

> More like 20 seconds


38 seconds exactly actually.

----------

Siobhan (16-01-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

http://www.bbc.co.uk/drama/faces/nick_berry.shtml  here is what he HAS done,, looks like he owns his own production company.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Was that all we were getting from Simon Wicks? If so it was a bit pointless, considering they've gone on and on about him being in New Zealand for so long, bit of an expensive trip! Plus it's not like Nick Berry has been particulalry busy these days...


At least he returned even if it was for a few seconds

----------

Siobhan (16-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> 38 seconds exactly actually.


 I was right then. Nearer to 20 seconds than 1 minute :Cheer:

----------


## parkerman

> I was right then. Nearer to 20 seconds than 1 minute


Well done, Dennis. I'm glad you see it as a victory. I'm very happy for you.

----------


## megan999

They could of had Peggy come back for 20 seconds  :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

loved cora in last nights ep.  'its like the jeremy kyle show without the fat people. '  ann mitchell's delivery was  brilliant.

----------


## tammyy2j

Mandy was some idiot to go looking for drugs for Lucy surely even she could cop on that was wrong

----------


## sarah c

> Mandy was some idiot to go looking for drugs for Lucy surely even she could cop on that was wrong


and when lucy said - how about scoring some drugs...why did Mandy not have to ask her preference?

----------


## megan999

Not a fan of the new Lucy yet. Hopefully she'll grow into the role like the new Lauren.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Well done, Dennis. I'm glad you see it as a victory. I'm very happy for you.


My sarcasm alert has just gone off :Nono:

----------

Siobhan (18-01-2012)

----------


## lillabet

> and when lucy said - how about scoring some drugs...why did Mandy not have to ask her preference?


I dont think Mandy's that dim, I think she was playing along with Lucy to see exactly what she's up too, I dont think either of them took drugs

----------


## tammyy2j

> Not a fan of the new Lucy yet. Hopefully she'll grow into the role like the new Lauren.


I'm not a fan of either new Lucy or Lauren

----------


## Dennis tanner

Not a good epsiode. 
We had Alfie Moon prancing about and shouting his usual gibberish
We had Dangerous Derek apologising to Carol and asking for forgiveness. I thought she was going to burst out laughing at him.
Then we had Thick Ricky giving us a giant size portion of his gormless looks.
It appears that him being dumped is Carol's idea. Bianca's reasons for dumping him are rather silly. If she had dumped him immediately she found out about Mandy I could have understood it. 
The Police have not given Ben any good reason to inform on his father.

----------


## flappinfanny

took a while to get used to the new lauren, but thought her scenes in mondays ep with the dr were very good.

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Ricky gone for good again?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Is Ricky gone for good again?


As they think he's wonderfuil, I doubt it.

----------


## megan999

> Is Ricky gone for good again?


IMO I thought that was Ricky's final farewell, because they played the special end credits music  :Sad:

----------

tammyy2j (18-01-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> IMO I thought that was Ricky's final farewell, because they played the special end credits music


I found that strange if he is only gone for a few weeks

----------


## lizann

What the hell what Kim wearing tonight the colours were blinding

----------


## Perdita

> I found that strange if he is only gone for a few weeks


Think he has gone for good this time

----------


## Dutchgirl

Phil he is such a nasty piece of work.   Poor Afia......

----------


## Kim

So Lauren shouldn't have dropped out of school, coming from the girl who cheated in her exams...

I read something that Sid Owen (Ricky) is now having the rest of his break, as he was brought back in prematurely to tie things up with Pat leaving. I wondered if the reason for the Julia's theme was because Ricky and Bianca split up in the episode as well, as it became clear that she hadn't just said it was over in the heat of the moment the other night.

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

had to smile at thurs ep.  when morgan said to whit 'i'm too sad to go to school.'  and whit replied ' if all sad people stayed in doors,  we'd go no where.'  brilliant.

----------


## flappinfanny

glad cora moving back in with dot, reunite walfords answer to the golden girls. :Clap:

----------

tammyy2j (20-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Phil he is such a nasty piece of work.   Poor Afia......


Phil has been a nasty piece of work for many years.

Poor Afia indeed. Masood should have kept his mouth shut.

----------


## parkerman

I have to say I'm not really understanding Inspector Mars Bar's investigation. Does she not have written evidence that Phil was involved in the car lot fire that killed the tramp? Why does she not use this to arrest Phil? The evidence as regards Stella is tenuous to say the least and the CCTV film is unequivocal that he did NOT push her. Ben's evidence is second hand and any lawyer would rip it to shreds. Why not get him for the murder she has more substantial proof for?

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2012), Glen1 (20-01-2012)

----------


## moonstorm

Ok, I might have missed something but can anyone tell me why Jean won GBP8,000 and what happened about the fraud charges she was meant to be facing regarding Mo falsely claiming for her?

----------


## Glen1

> I have to say I'm not really understanding Inspector Mars Bar's investigation. Does she not have written evidence that Phil was involved in the car lot fire that killed the tramp? Why does she not use this to arrest Phil? The evidence as regards Stella is tenuous to say the least and the CCTV film is unequivocal that he did NOT push her. Ben's evidence is second hand and any lawyer would rip it to shreds. Why not get him for the murder she has more substantial proof for?


Agree ,and there certainly wouldn't be enough evidence for a court to remand him in custody for the Stella incident.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I have to say I'm not really understanding Inspector Mars Bar's investigation. Does she not have written evidence that Phil was involved in the car lot fire that killed the tramp? Why does she not use this to arrest Phil? The evidence as regards Stella is tenuous to say the least and the CCTV film is unequivocal that he did NOT push her. Ben's evidence is second hand and any lawyer would rip it to shreds. Why not get him for the murder she has more substantial proof for?


 It's not second hand. It's evidence of a confession made by Phil Mitchell , the accused.




> Agree ,and there certainly wouldn't be enough evidence for a court to remand him in custody for the Stella incident.


 It's the same soap courts that got Phil relased from prison when he was bang to rights

----------


## tammyy2j

> Ok, I might have missed something but can anyone tell me why Jean won GBP8,000 and what happened about the fraud charges she was meant to be facing regarding Mo falsely claiming for her?


Did Jean give or throw away the money or I could be wrong completely?

DI Marsden or Mars Bar is like a stalker

----------

moonstorm (24-01-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> It's not second hand. It's evidence of a confession made by Phil Mitchell , the accused.


Of course it's second hand. It's Ben telling the police what Phil told him. That's the definition of second hand. It's not Phil telling the police what he did. That would be first hand.

----------


## sarah c

> Of course it's second hand. It's Ben telling the police what Phil told him. That's the definition of second hand. It's not Phil telling the police what he did. That would be first hand.


we are talking heresay are we not here? which is not admissable in Court, or I might be wrong...

----------


## sarah c

> Ok, I might have missed something but can anyone tell me why Jean won GBP8,000 and what happened about the fraud charges she was meant to be facing regarding Mo falsely claiming for her?


Jean won the money on a scratch card, but I cant remember what she did with it.

the benefit fraud hasnt been mentionned since,

----------

moonstorm (24-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Did Jean give or throw away the money or I could be wrong completely?
> 
> DI Marsden or Mars Bar is like a stalker


 She threw some money away but it wasn't hers




> Of course it's second hand. It's Ben telling the police what Phil told him. That's the definition of second hand. It's not Phil telling the police what he did. That would be first hand.


Anything said by the accused to a witness is not hearsay evidence. If Ben gave evidence in court, anything that he reported that Phil had said to him would not be second hand and it would be admissable. 

It would be second hand and hearsay evidence if the Police reported what Ben told them.

----------


## parkerman

> we are talking heresay are we not here? which is not admissable in Court, or I might be wrong...


It is hearsay but confessions to a third party are allowed in court under certain circumstances. One of these is to corroborate other evidence, which in this case, is singularly lacking. The defence can challenge the nature of the confession before the trial starts and a hearing would be heard on whether in this particular case the evidence can be produced at the trial. If it is obvious that the person reporting the alleged confession has his or her own agenda it would undoubtedly be thrown out. So I think there would be more than enough grounds for Phil's lawyers to get it ruled out in this case. 

Which brings us back to the question, why doesn't Inspector Mars Bar follow up the written evidence on the car lot fire instead of wasting time on this?

----------

sarah c (20-01-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Anything said by the accused to a witness is not hearsay evidence. If Ben gave evidence in court, anything that he reported that Phil had said to him would not be second hand and it would be admissable.


You're confusing the fact of being told with what is being told.

If Phil tells Ben that he murdered someone then Ben's evidence in court is first hand in respect of the fact that Phil told him he had murdered someone but second hand as an account of the crime and would fall under the hearsay rules as applied to evidence that I outlined above.

----------

sarah c (20-01-2012)

----------


## Glen1

> You're confusing the fact of being told with what is being told.
> 
> If Phil tells Ben that he murdered someone then Ben's evidence in court is first hand in respect of the fact that Phil told him he had murdered someone but second hand as an account of the crime and would fall under the hearsay rules as applied to evidence that I outlined above.


Even with fully stretching the boundaries for TV storyline credability , the CPS would not  take this to court based solely on hearsay evidence from one person, who is easily proven as predjudiced ,been recently convicted of a serious assault. who lied at the time. and who under questioning would show himself to be a complete knobhead. As has already been said there's more evidence with the car lot fire to prosecute.

----------


## lizann

Isnt Liam too young for even a part time job

----------


## Dennis tanner

> It is hearsay but confessions to a third party are allowed in court under certain circumstances. One of these is to corroborate other evidence, which in this case, is singularly lacking. The defence can challenge the nature of the confession before the trial starts and a hearing would be heard on whether in this particular case the evidence can be produced at the trial. If it is obvious that the person reporting the alleged confession has his or her own agenda it would undoubtedly be thrown out. So I think there would be more than enough grounds for Phil's lawyers to get it ruled out in this case.


 It's not hersay and the corroboration is the visual record.

Which brings us back to the question, why doesn't Inspector Mars Bar follow up the written evidence on the car lot fire instead of wasting time on this?[/QUOTE] Don't know. Franks statement would be classed as evidence from a co-accused which would need to be corroborated.




> You're confusing the fact of being told with what is being told.
> 
> If Phil tells Ben that he murdered someone then Ben's evidence in court is first hand in respect of the fact that Phil told him he had murdered someone but second hand as an account of the crime and would fall under the hearsay rules as applied to evidence that I outlined above.


 Confessions are not treated as hearsay evidence. Confessions to the Police are not treated as hearsay evidence either and have secured many convictions. 




> Even with fully stretching the boundaries for TV storyline credability , the CPS would not  take this to court based solely on hearsay evidence from one person, who is easily proven as predjudiced ,been recently convicted of a serious assault. who lied at the time. and who under questioning would show himself to be a complete knobhead. As has already been said there's more evidence with the car lot fire to prosecute.


The two main common law exceptions to the rule that hearsay is inadmissible are res gestae and confessions.

----------


## flappinfanny

loved bens face at the end of fridays ep.  that smile.  hes certainly not the musical loving billy elliott any more.  he could be the new norman bates.

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2012), Dutchgirl (30-01-2012), lizann (23-01-2012)

----------


## lizann

What did Ben expect tonight surely he knew Shirley and the others wouldnt he happy

----------


## Katy

I agree it was obvious Shirley would kick him out when she found oit!!

Not keen on the new lucy t the moment. Shes a bit to posh!!

----------


## flappinfanny

anthony came out with a corker tonight, 'i start my new course next week, pakistani cooking''  so funny.

----------

tammyy2j (24-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> anthony came out with a corker tonight, 'i start my new course next week, pakistani cooking''  so funny.


Nearly as funny as Pakistani Ludo

----------

tammyy2j (24-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I agree it was obvious Shirley would kick him out when she found oit!!


I would questuion as to whether she is entitled to kick him out. Ben was stupid to think they would find out sooner or later
However, the Obnoxious Shirley is wrong to keep harping on that Phil has been fitted up. Phil is guilty and nobody has told any lies.

----------

Siobhan (24-01-2012)

----------


## Siobhan

Shirley of all people know about the car and kevin's death, she was bloody in it so why say he was fitted up...

----------

Perdita (24-01-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I would questuion as to whether she is entitled to kick him out. Ben was stupid to think they would find out sooner or later
> However, the Obnoxious Shirley is wrong to keep harping on that Phil has been fitted up. Phil is guilty and nobody has told any lies.


But he didnt kill Stella well as far as we the viewers know she jumped 

I agree he does share guilt for Kevin's death

----------

Siobhan (24-01-2012)

----------


## parkerman

And what about the tramp in the car lot? What's happened to the letter that was found?

----------


## tammyy2j

> And what about the tramp in the car lot? What's happened to the letter that was found?


I was sure Patrick and Denise took it to the police

----------


## parkerman

> I was sure Patrick and Denise took it to the police


Yes, me too. So why is Inspector Mars Bar pursuing the Stella case with a nil per cent chance of conviction rather than that one?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes, me too. So why is Inspector Mars Bar pursuing the Stella case with a nil per cent chance of conviction rather than that one?


Did MarBar tell Denise she couldnt get Phil on Kev's death or the car lot fire and death as the letter wouldnt be admissable if that is the word and that is when Denise told her about Stella?

----------


## sarah c

> Yes, me too. So why is Inspector Mars Bar pursuing the Stella case with a nil per cent chance of conviction rather than that one?


also she has to pursue the Stella angle to get Ben involved? his treatment by stella is her weak link 'in'

----------


## Dennis tanner

> But he didnt kill Stella well as far as we the viewers know she jumped 
> 
> I agree he does share guilt for Kevin's death


As I recall he chased her to the roof and continually threatened her till she fell off. He is certainly responsible for her death.

When Phil has finished in Panto and Ben eventually retracts his statement, Phil will be ready to return to his kingdom :Thumbsdown:

----------

Siobhan (25-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> As I recall he chased her to the roof and continually threatened her till she fell off. He is certainly responsible for her death.
> 
> When Phil has finished in Panto and Ben eventually retracts his statement, P*hil will be ready to return to his kingdom*


And he will be nastier than ever, if that is even possible  :Sad:

----------


## Kim

> Ok, I might have missed something but can anyone tell me why Jean won GBP8,000 and what happened about the fraud charges she was meant to be facing regarding Mo falsely claiming for her?


She won the money when she was starting to have another episode and asked a load of people if they wanted her to get them a scratchcard. Kim convinced her to get one for herself as well.

Jean did give away money but I thought it was Kat and Alfie's money from the till rather than hers.

----------

moonstorm (24-01-2012)

----------


## Kim

> Isnt Liam too young for even a part time job


He's 13 so no, but I wouldn't put it past EastEnders to not be up to speed on what work is and isn't allowed at 13.

----------


## tammyy2j

So easy to get a job in the Vic any stranger off the street could get employed there  :Stick Out Tongue:  now Ray is the new cook

----------


## lizann

I am really not into this Phil and Ben storyline could be as the new Ben is a bad actor

----------

JustJodi (01-02-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> So easy to get a job in the Vic any stranger off the street could get employed there  now Ray is the new cook


Cook and also mechanic I bet :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

i know i wish i could get a job as easy as Ray did!

----------

Ruffed_lemur (29-01-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> i know i wish i could get a job as easy as Ray did!


Move to Albert Square. Not only will you get a job but it will be within a minute's walk of your home.

----------

Katy (29-01-2012), lizann (30-01-2012), megan999 (27-01-2012), sarah c (31-01-2012), Siobhan (26-01-2012)

----------


## lizann

Shirley should let Phil rot in jail and spend all his cash and sell his businesses  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kim

Well said Katy. If only EastEnders represented real life then maybe the country wouldn't be in such a mess.

----------

Katy (29-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Shirley should let Phil rot in jail and spend all his cash and sell his businesses


Not with Derek now in charge

----------


## Kim

So Ray's ex uses visiting as a weapon; just loved the way he put that, he could go on Jeremy Kyle.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> i know i wish i could get a job as easy as Ray did!


Very easy in soaps isn't it?!

----------


## Dazzle

I''m liking Ray so far.  I don't remember him from Footballers' Wives though.

----------


## Perdita

> I''m liking Ray so far.  I don't remember him from Footballers' Wives though.


I do  :Wub:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (30-01-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I''m liking Ray so far.  I don't remember him from Footballers' Wives though.


I'm guessing that he was a footballer

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2012)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I do


Do I detect some swooning?

----------


## Perdita

> Do I detect some swooning?


Maybe   :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

I know they needed an exit storyline for Jane but  her leaving her young adopted son and her best friend who has cancer dont seem something the character of Jane would do imo, it might have been best not have Jane return at all she was only brought back for a failed romance with Mas which was pointless imo 

Andrew in Kimbo's class was funny

----------


## Katy

Whitney/fatboy/tyler is getting rather boring!! 

When jane said to mandy about bobby hes already got a mum you just need to be a friend. was she referring to herself. cos as far as i was aware lauras bobby mum.

----------


## Dazzle

> When jane said to mandy about bobby hes already got a mum you just need to be a friend. was she referring to herself. cos as far as i was aware lauras bobby mum.


I think Jane officially adopted Bobby a few years back.

----------


## Perdita

> I think Jane officially adopted Bobby a few years back.


She did, which is why she should have taken him with her, imo

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2012), Dutchgirl (31-01-2012), tammyy2j (01-02-2012)

----------


## Snagglepus

What would Tanya have had in her bag that she told Jane she couldn't bare to look at. When Jane looked, she had a look of horror on her face. I think she said the doctor prescribed it.

----------


## tammyy2j

> What would Tanya have had in her bag that she told Jane she couldn't bare to look at. When Jane looked, she had a look of horror on her face. I think she said the doctor prescribed it.


I was thinking something for sex drive, she also mentioned Max might look else where I think

----------


## Perdita

> I was thinking something for sex drive, she also mentioned Max might look else where I think


It might have been, I thought they might have been condoms, shows what I know   :Big Grin:

----------


## sarah c

> It might have been, I thought they might have been condoms, shows what I know


I believe with the chemo etc for the cervical cancer, Tanya might have been referring to .....'feeling a little dry...'

----------


## Katy

ah right i wasnt aware that she had adopted him.

----------


## lizann

> Whitney/fatboy/tyler is getting rather boring!! 
> 
> When jane said to mandy about bobby hes already got a mum you just need to be a friend. was she referring to herself. cos as far as i was aware lauras bobby mum.


Whitney dont know what she wants 

Whats the story with Amy? I guess after the way her parents treat her she seems to be turning into a bully 

The one who works in the creche with Whitney, was she in the soap before as a girlfriend of Dennis Rickman?

----------


## JustJodi

> I am really not into this Phil and Ben storyline could be as the new Ben is a bad actor




thank u thank u for noticing this,,, not only is he a bad actor, hes not easy on the eye,also he has that silly purple thing on the back of his ear, and it no way resembles a hearing aide..all of the sudden he hears just fine, no one can hear THAT WELL with a hearing aide,, geeze,, 
Are they ever going to get rid of Ben???????????????

----------

Siobhan (01-02-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Whitney/fatboy/tyler is getting rather boring!! 
> 
> When jane said to mandy about bobby hes already got a mum you just need to be a friend. was she referring to herself. cos as far as i was aware lauras bobby mum.


Laura died years ago and Bobbie wouldn't even remember her. Bobby has always regarded Jane as his mother.

----------

Siobhan (01-02-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Laura died years ago and Bobbie wouldn't even remember her. Bobby has always regarded Jane as his mother.


I dont understand why she didnt try and take him with her

----------


## Perdita

Maybe not to unsettle him too much or he is needed in forthcoming storyline

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I dont understand why she didnt try and take him with her


She did but Bobby opted to remain on the tele

----------


## lizann

I thought Derek had raped Michael  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Perdita

> I thought Derek had raped Michael


I thought there might have been more than just a slap in the face

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I thought Derek had raped Michael


Not last night but there has obviously been some serious abuse in the past.

----------


## tammyy2j

The scene with Michael and Derek was quiet disturbing, Michael really is terrified of Derek I do think there was abuse in the past

----------


## jules29

I really don't like the character of Derek ... he's boring and unbelievable, fat old men in his condition only remain scary to everybody due to the back up and following they have gained ... where's his?  Hopefully he'll take Ben with him whose only response to anything, is a dodgy stare.  I've gone from being somebody who can't miss it, to couldn't care less, may give it a miss until I hear of something interesting happening.  Oh and as for Heather and Andrew (on a roll now) how can she go from struggling with money to arranging a church wedding in 6 weeks?? Vent over lol :-)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I really don't like the character of Derek ... he's boring and unbelievable, fat old men in his condition only remain scary to everybody due to the back up and following they have gained ... where's his?  Hopefully he'll take Ben with him whose only response to anything, is a dodgy stare.  I've gone from being somebody who can't miss it, to couldn't care less, may give it a miss until I hear of something interesting happening.  Oh and as for Heather and Andrew (on a roll now) how can she go from struggling with money to arranging a church wedding in 6 weeks?? Vent over lol :-)


Heather is hopinmg tio win the lottery. Failing that she is expecting Janine or the BBC to pay for it.

----------


## tammyy2j

Whitney is tad bit obvious she wants Tyler, poor Fatboy

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Whitney is tad bit obvious she wants Tyler, poor Fatboy


That's true and it's somewhat annoying. In fact she's so annoying

----------


## flappinfanny

i know hes about as scary as anthony cotton but im warming to derek.  love his one liners, eg when shirley hev and janice sorry janine came marching in, 'oh look its charlies angels.'  :-)

----------


## Dazzle

I thoroughly enjoyed Ben's mocking interview with Phil in the prison.  I'm glad he's standing up to him.

----------

tammyy2j (06-02-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thoroughly enjoyed Ben's mocking interview with Phil in the prison.  I'm glad he's standing up to him.


Me too and he mentioned dancing Benny  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I thoroughly enjoyed Ben's mocking interview with Phil in the prison.  I'm glad he's standing up to him.


It was rather easy with Phil being under guard.

Do the Police know that their star witness is visting the prisoner?????

----------


## Dazzle

> It was rather easy with Phil being under guard.


I found his total lack of respect really funny - a new attitude towards his father, and one I found entertaining.

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

Poor episode again especially at the Beales

----------


## parkerman

Heather....

1. Dot: "Jim's got a friend with a horse drawn carriage." As you do.
2. Where was George throughout the entire episode?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Heather....
> 
> 1. Dot: "Jim's got a friend with a horse drawn carriage." As you do.
> 2. Where was George throughout the entire episode?


It was his day off

----------


## tammyy2j

For someone out of prison and on probabtion Derek always seems to have dodgy deals on the go 

I had to lol at Michael last night with Roxy and thank god the show has Kim she is a hoot

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2012), JustJodi (10-02-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

EE back up to average but I cringe everytime I see that Kim.

----------


## Dazzle

Ray said one of the funniest lines I've ever heard on EE last night:-

Kim: "I'm not as easy as I look!"

Ray: "Babe, no-one's that easy!"

 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl: 

I was chuckling about this for ages.

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

love tameka , she always makes me smile.   :Love: brilliant.

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2012), lizann (09-02-2012), parkerman (09-02-2012), sarah c (08-02-2012), Siobhan (10-02-2012), tammyy2j (08-02-2012)

----------


## lizann

> love tameka , she always makes me smile.  brilliant.


her clothes are blinding  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## megan999

It's bothering me because I can't remember the storyline when we saw Jimmy the lawyer when he represented Phil and there was money found under wallpaper or something. 
I think it had something to do with Jase.
Can anyone enlighten me?

----------


## flappinfanny

ive just finished watchin ee omnibus for wk ending 4 feb.  i know the wks eps had a lot of scorn from certain forums and many ee, aunty bashers,  but i really enjoyed the wks ep's.  derek is really growing on me.  he had some great lines like when knocking on tylers door,' ill huff and ill puff. ' brilliant.  love the relationship between anthony, tyler and michael.  and seeing michael beaten up by derek was boardering on kinky.  i thought some of the script was cleverly written, the racism that came out with derek and patrick.  strange that jim and patrick became such good friends as jim when he first appeared was one of the biggest racists on the planet. shame they are killing hev off.  liking her relationship with andrew.  and aunty kim, you never disapoint. the best line came from benjamin billy elliott mitchell, describing phil as a pit bull without teeth.  and they say ee dosent do humour.  'r u avin a giraffe.'

----------


## Dennis tanner

There's a good reason why they say that EE doesn't do humour :Nono:

----------


## parkerman

"Last edited by flappinfanny; Yesterday at 23:37. Reason: titvating yet again."

Sounds interesting. Tell me more about this titvating that you've been up to "yet again"..... :Ninja:

----------

Siobhan (12-02-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> "Last edited by flappinfanny; Yesterday at 23:37. Reason: titvating yet again."
> 
> Sounds interesting. Tell me more about this titvating that you've been up to "yet again".....


 :EEK!:   :Nono:

----------


## flappinfanny

> "Last edited by flappinfanny; Yesterday at 23:37. Reason: titvating yet again."
> 
> Sounds interesting. Tell me more about this titvating that you've been up to "yet again".....


well you have to make sure you warm your hands first,  your in a dark room with a pack of custard creams and then ...............  DUFF DUFF DUFF DUFF DUFF DUFF DUFF DUFF.

----------

parkerman (12-02-2012)

----------


## Dutchgirl

I'm getting annoyed with the evil look of Derek. Please give the actor some credible lines he can work with. Shame jamie has to do this. He can be something great in the show.

Roxy and Jack gave a good performance. ( the actors did anyway)

----------


## Dazzle

> ...seeing michael beaten up by derek was boardering on kinky.


 :Rotfl:   You've got a great way with words, flappinfanny  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (15-02-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> You've got a great way with words, flippinfanny


Is fanny flippin or flappin? I'm getting confused....

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> Is fanny flippin or flappin? I'm getting confused....


depends on which way the wind is blowing, sometims flappin, others flippin   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> Is fanny flippin or flappin? I'm getting confused....


Thanks for noticing  :Big Grin:  , edited now.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm getting annoyed with the evil look of Derek. Please give the actor some credible lines he can work with. Shame jamie has to do this. He can be something great in the show.
> 
> Roxy and Jack gave a good performance. ( the actors did anyway)


I thought Jack was ott I mean Roxy wasnt leaving the country or even the area with Amy

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I thought Jack was ott I mean Roxy was leaving the country or even the area with Amy


I think it's because Amy's is refusing to talk to him.

----------


## parkerman

Amy refuses to talk to anyone!

----------

Siobhan (14-02-2012), tammyy2j (14-02-2012)

----------


## megan999

Why didn't Phil and Shirley get married? I am soooo tired of Derek.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Why didn't Phil and Shirley get married? I am soooo tired of Derek.


Phil is waiting for someone better to come along

----------


## Siobhan

> Phil is waiting for someone better to come along


 wasn't it Shirley who said no to the marriage not Phil.. she wanted more from him

----------

Dazzle (15-02-2012), megan999 (15-02-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> wasn't it Shirley who said no to the marriage not Phil.. she wanted more from him


Yes, that's right - it was Shirley who didn't want to marry Phil.  It was after his affair with Glenda came to light, and Shirley didn't want to be tied down to him in case he did something like that again.

----------

megan999 (15-02-2012), Siobhan (15-02-2012)

----------


## megan999

> Yes, that's right - it was Shirley who didn't want to marry Phil.  It was after his affair with Glenda came to light, and Shirley didn't want to be tied down to him in case he did something like that again.


Oh yes, I remember now, him and his "auntie Glenda".

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Yes, that's right - it was Shirley who didn't want to marry Phil.  It was after his affair with Glenda came to light, and Shirley didn't want to be tied down to him in case he did something like that again.


I suspect that Phil only proposed to her as he was on a guilt trip.

----------


## lizann

Was horny Max eyeing up Lucy the other night still a perv for the young ones he is  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Was horny Max eyeing up Lucy the other night still a perv for the young ones he is


At least it's his daughters friend rather than his son's

----------


## flappinfanny

> is fanny flippin or flappin? I'm getting confused....


:d

----------


## lizann

Burley Carter  :Lol:  

Poor Fats, Whitney got her own come uppance in the end

----------


## tammyy2j

Whitney should have broke up with Fatboy ages ago if that is how she felt

----------


## JustJodi

If we are all honest..Whitney does not know what she wants  PERIOD. FatBoy was just too NICE for her.

----------


## tammyy2j

> *If we are all honest..Whitney does not know what she wants  PERIOD*[/B]


She wants bad boys

----------


## Dennis tanner

> She wants bad boys


Watch out Derek. She's coming your way

----------


## lizann

Tiffany is great character well played by the actress

----------

flappinfanny (20-02-2012), tammyy2j (21-02-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Tiffany is great character well played by the actress


yeap i agree, a very good actress.  she can do the lighter scenes as well as the more dramatic.  a real talent.

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Fatboy friends with Tyler and Whitney already?

----------


## sarah c

> yeap i agree, a very good actress.  she can do the lighter scenes as well as the more dramatic.  a real talent.


I agree, and this is great casting as Bianca's daughter...!!  the way they teamed up against Tyler to check out his intentions was great - I'd hate to be on the receiving end....

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I agree, and this is great casting as Bianca's daughter...!!  the way they teamed up against Tyler to check out his intentions was great - I'd hate to be on the receiving end....


Check out his intentions?? What did they expect him to say. He just told them what they wanted to hear

----------


## sarah c

> Check out his intentions?? What did they expect him to say. He just told them what they wanted to hear


I meant the teaming up was great - not their level of interegation skills...

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I meant the teaming up was great - not their level of interegation skills...


Conceded. Tiffany's technique did give even dim Tyler a massive clue as to what he was expected to say

----------


## lizann

I like Walford's golden girls aka Dot, Cora and Rose we need more scenes of them and less of Whitney, Lauren and Lucy and the other whiny teens

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2012), flappinfanny (22-02-2012), tammyy2j (22-02-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I like Walford's golden girls aka Dot, Cora and Rose we need more scenes of them and less of Whitney, Lauren and Lucy and the other whiny teens


i agree they are excellent, walfords answer to the much missed miami ladies.  bk has certainly got this right.  ann mitchell is pure gold.

----------


## flappinfanny

liked the scene with denise and zaniab in the shop door way talking about amira, anthony and syed being a homosexual and what with last weeks scenes with kim on her date, loving ee humour.

----------


## tammyy2j

Has Amira an eating disorder the amount she had on her plate was nothing and she looks so thin

I agree I love the scenes with Dot and her lodgers Rose and Cora, does Patrick live there also?

----------


## megan999

> does Patrick live there also?


I think so, Cora got Fatboy to move out so that Patrick could move in.

I enjoy watching the adult actors as well as the teenagers, EE just have to get the balance right!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Has Amira an eating disorder the amount she had on her plate was nothing and she looks so thin


 She might look a bit like a gee gee but she doesn't eat like one

----------

Siobhan (24-02-2012)

----------


## LostVoodoo

She was just trying to show the other women how skinny and glamorous she is to show them up.

----------


## flappinfanny

tuesdays episode with rose and cora was so funny.  cora to rose:  'i like a man who knows where to stick his apostrophes.'  delivered to perfection by ann mitchell.  superb writing by lucy gannon.

----------


## flappinfanny

liked the scene round the dinner table at the vic and the resentment from jean to janine.  liked the fact the writers havent forgoten the history with stacey and janine.

----------


## megan999

> liked the scene round the dinner table at the vic and the resentment from jean to janine.  liked the fact the writers havent forgoten the history with stacey and janine.


Yes, I noticed that, but can't remember the history with Stacey & Janine.....

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes, I noticed that, but can't remember the history with Stacey & Janine.....


Janine stabbed herself and blamed Stacey because Stacey was hooking up with Janine's husband Ryan also the father of Lily

----------

megan999 (23-02-2012)

----------


## megan999

> Janine stabbed herself and blamed Stacey because Stacey was hooking up with Janine's husband Ryan also the father of Lily


Oh yeah, my memory is well rubbish, thanks tammyy2j!

----------


## tammyy2j

Why did the henchman give Roxy the cash, to stitch up Derek?

----------


## JustJodi

> Why did the henchman give Roxy the cash, to stitch up Derek?




He must know Phil and his dirty deeds, he didn't want to mess with a MITCHELL,, soooooo Derek is gonna have to dirty his little pudgy paws...wonder what Shirley will do with the dosh ????

----------


## JustJodi

> liked the scene round the dinner table at the vic and the resentment from jean to janine.  liked the fact the writers havent forgoten the history with stacey and janine.




does this make u wonder if Stacey may be coming back ????  She would have had a blast with the Moon brothers LOL

----------


## flappinfanny

nice twist at the end.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Why did the henchman give Roxy the cash, to stitch up Derek?


 Perhaps he saw it as an investment




> He must know Phil and his dirty deeds, he didn't want to mess with a MITCHELL,, soooooo Derek is gonna have to dirty his little pudgy paws...wonder what Shirley will do with the dosh ????


That's a reason for not carrying out the deed ( Not that Phil Mitchell would have been that bothered about it though) It doesn't explain why he gave away his money.

----------


## lizann

So Andy knows Philip Mitchell 

EE should keep Andy around he was very easy on the eye and loving accent

----------


## tammyy2j

I am liking Roxy lately she seems to be coming into her own as a character especially with her storylines 

She seems to have good chemistry with Alfie

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I am liking Roxy lately she seems to be coming into her own as a character especially with her storylines 
> 
> She seems to have good chemistry with Alfie


I was going to say that she was normal but she went and let me down

----------


## flappinfanny

iggle piggle is dead!!!!!  so funny, loving derek more and more.

----------


## Dennis tanner

I found tonights episode a bit difficult to follow

----------


## parkerman

> iggle piggle is dead!!!!!  so funny, loving derek more and more.


As if Derek would ever have heard of Iggle Piggle!

----------


## flappinfanny

oh i don't know, i could just see del  riding the ninky nonk.

----------


## lillabet

I have too say, well I dont have too but I will, Shirley carrying on like the matriarch of the Mitchell's is amusing, don't mess with the Mitchell's, with Roxy Billy and Ben, standing behind her, you can see why Derek's hit man would be a bit cautious. :Angry:

----------


## tammyy2j

I really wanna see Shirley get with Derek I see sparks there  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I have too say, well I dont have too but I will, Shirley carrying on like the matriarch of the Mitchell's is amusing, don't mess with the Mitchell's, with Roxy Billy and Ben, standing behind her, you can see why Derek's hit man would be a bit cautious.


But she still as Silly Billy waiting in the wings

----------

lillabet (28-02-2012)

----------


## lizann

This Mandy and Lucy storyline is boring

----------


## sarah c

> This Mandy and Lucy storyline is boring


they cant think of anything else to do with Mandy and Ian can they?

I mean they are hardly going to get married and settle down into happy ever after

----------


## Dennis tanner

> they cant think of anything else to do with Mandy and Ian can they?


 True




> I mean they are hardly going to get married and settle down into happy ever after


 No different to any other couple in EE

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Michael not know Janine used to be a hooker also?

----------


## sarah c

> Does Michael not know Janine used to be a hooker also?


no I dont think so...?

he is quite vocal about Whitneys past, and I am sure he wouldnt do so if he knew he was effectively talking about Janine also

a hooker and a drug addict dont forget!!  and managed to escape both in a fortnight.....

----------


## Dutchgirl

Oooh loved Michaels face at the end when he hears about the pre nup. Haha he should have known.  But all in all a romantich and stunning scene for EE. A luxury backdrop ( felt a bit like Starwars) Did they actually shoot it at the location? It looked like they filmed it with a green screen!

----------


## flappinfanny

cora is ee saviour at the mo.  every scene ann mitchell does is pure gold.  cora, tanya and lauren trying hats on in the charity shop was great.  tanya: 'a bit mother of the bride.  cora: 'village of the damned me.'  lauren:  nan you got me all wrong,seriously, im not anti mariage.'  then lauren with a big grin on her face says: 'im  just waitin for some one just like my dad.' cora had the best line: 'your really sellin it to her tanya, aint you got feet to file.'  that scene was ee at its best.  zaniab and denise had some nice scenes, good to see them gettin back to their biting selves.  denise to michael in the minute mart:  'keep me away from joyful jamilla.'  i know im in a minority, it seems everyone and his dog is anti walford at the mo, but im really enjoying it.   :Clap:

----------

Dazzle (06-03-2012), sarah c (05-03-2012), tammyy2j (05-03-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

EE is bumping along untill it's next good episode.

----------


## sarah c

> cora is ee saviour at the mo.  every scene ann mitchell does is pure gold.  cora, tanya and lauren trying hats on in the charity shop was great.  tanya: 'a bit mother of the bride.  cora: 'village of the damned me.'  lauren:  nan you got me all wrong,seriously, im not anti mariage.'  then lauren with a big grin on her face says: 'im  just waitin for some one just like my dad.' cora had the best line: 'your really sellin it to her tanya, aint you got feet to file.'  that scene was ee at its best.  zaniab and denise had some nice scenes, good to see them gettin back to their biting selves.  denise to michael in the minute mart:  'keep me away from joyful jamilla.'  i know im in a minority, it seems everyone and his dog is anti walford at the mo, but im really enjoying it.


totally agree, it is the off to the side scenes like the hats in the shop that is making EE at the moment - not the main storylines. I dont care if Max and Roxy get it on? I dont care that Phil is looking at a long stretch, but those smaller snippets are what makes it watchable

----------

flappinfanny (11-03-2012)

----------


## megan999

Agree with the above ^. I am bored of the Phil storyline, they are dragging it on for far too long IMO. 
Max and Roxy make me cringe. Max and Stacey - now that was a classic pairing. 
I wonder if Janine and Michael will last?

----------

flappinfanny (06-03-2012), sarah c (06-03-2012)

----------


## LostVoodoo

Cora is brilliant, love her brassy look and massive hair. Plus you totally buy into the idea that she's Tanya's mum.

----------

Dazzle (06-03-2012), flappinfanny (06-03-2012), lizann (12-03-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Agree with the above ^. I am bored of the Phil storyline, they are dragging it on for far too long IMO.


 Kill him off and be done with it



> Max and Roxy make me cringe.


 It's was EE is all about



> I wonder if Janine and Michael will last?


 It depends on how you would define last. There is no chance of a long term relationship.

----------


## lizann

Tanya should sign Lauren into rehab permanently

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok so is  Amira is gone for good ????I do hope Syed shares the truth with Christian.  Looks like Lauren is now gonna train her beady eyes on Anthony ??? Glad Zee has finally accepted Christian into the family ... did she give ALLLLLL the money to Kim and Denise ????? or did she hold back some for Tamwar and Afia ??*

----------


## parkerman

> *Ok so is  Amira is gone for good ????*


Yes. :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> [B]Ok so is  Amira is gone for good ????I do hope Syed shares the truth with Christian.


What truth. Bear in mind that Syed is naturally sly and devious.

----------


## megan999

Loved the scenes with Shirley, Heather and Andrew.

----------

lizann (12-03-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Loved the scenes with Shirley, Heather and Andrew.


I did as well, even with Shirley in them. What happened to Shirley at the end will have a big impact when Heather is no more.

----------


## TheBillFan

> I wonder if Janine and Michael will last?


I doubt it considering she's having a 6 month break in the summer

----------


## Dennis tanner

What is it with EE actors and massive breaks

----------


## parkerman

> What is it with EE actors and massive breaks


Wouldn't you want a long break if you worked on Eastenders?

----------


## Dennis tanner

Fair point but perhaps it's more to do with working for the BBC

----------


## lizann

Shirley will be hard to take once Heather is gone I think they always were great together

----------

Siobhan (12-03-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> What is it with EE actors and massive breaks


not only ee, this applies to ed and cs also.

----------


## tammyy2j

All the lengths Shirley is going to for Phil she will has some egg on her face   Spoiler:    when Ben kills Heather and Phil covers for him

----------


## flappinfanny

very good ep tonight, the scenes with max, tanya, cora and lauren were well written and well acted.  also the scenes with ian and ben were excellent, all in all a very good ep.

----------

Dutchgirl (15-03-2012), lizann (14-03-2012)

----------


## lizann

> very good ep tonight, the scenes with max, tanya, cora and lauren were well written and well acted.  also the scenes with ian and ben were excellent, all in all a very good ep.


I was expecting Ben to say he was raped or beaten up in the juvenile centre

----------


## megan999

I've forgotten, Ben got sent to juvenile centre because he hit Jordan with a spanner or something?

Yes, I agree with flappinfanny, a good episode.

----------


## lillabet

Who thought Tanya had lost the plot, when she appeared with the knife, psycho came to mind, talking of psycho, Ben looked very much the part tonight, baking his cakes and smirking,

----------


## flappinfanny

thurs was another good ep.  jo joyner was superb, loved tameka scenes, very funny.  ann mitchell stole every scene she was in.  and not forgettin ben he has really grown on me, even though he has had a personality transplant, bye bye billy elliott, hello norman bates.   ee is on a roll this wk.  9/10.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Who thought Tanya had lost the plot, when she appeared with the knife, psycho came to mind


Only EastEnders could come up with a stupid scene like that.

----------

Brucie (16-03-2012), Dazzle (18-03-2012), Glen1 (17-03-2012)

----------


## Brucie

Eastenders has never been able to do comedy, so I don't know why they still try - the shredding of the sofa was beyond ridiculous.

----------

Dazzle (18-03-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Eastenders has never been able to do comedy, so I don't know why they still try - the shredding of the sofa was beyond ridiculous.


Kim and Cora are two examples of characters who are great for comedy in EE

----------


## Brucie

Don't know about Cora, unless it's funny to smoke around a cancer suffere, but the girl who plays Kim is definitely a natural comedienne. It's the scriptwriters who haven't a clue about comedy

----------


## tammyy2j

> Don't know about Cora, unless it's funny to smoke around a cancer suffere, but the girl who plays Kim is definitely a natural comedienne. It's the scriptwriters who haven't a clue about comedy


Cora delivers some great one liners

----------

flappinfanny (17-03-2012), lizann (17-03-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Kim and Cora are two examples of characters who are great for comedy in EE


I agree about Cora. Kim just makes me cringe. Far too OTT.

----------


## sarah c

Cora is the one liner queen....


and apologies for being thick, how does smoking affect the cervix?

----------

flappinfanny (17-03-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

[QUOTE=Brucie;770345]Eastenders has never been able to do comedy, so I don't know why they still try - the shredding of the sofa was beyond ridiculous.[/QUOTE

im sorry i have to disagree,  it may not be slapstick northern humour ( and that isn't a dig at cs or ed)  beacause they do humourous scenes in their own way which works for that type of continuing drama very well.  but it is a myth that ee dosent do or cannot do humour.  for example:-

the charity shop scene with cora, tanya and lauren

 cora, tanya and lauren were trying hats on in the charity shop.   tanya: 'a bit mother of the bride. cora: 'village of the damned me.' lauren: nan you got me all wrong,seriously, im not anti mariage.' then lauren with a big grin on her face says: 'im just waitin for some one just like my dad.' cora had the best line: 'your really sellin it to her tanya, aint you got feet to file.' that scene was ee at its best. zaniab and denise are having funny scenes again, good to see them gettin back to their biting selves. denise to michael in the minute mart: 'keep me away from joyful jamilla.' 

Like the pairing of cora, rose and dot, walfords answer to the golden girls.  cora is ee saviour.

----------


## alan45

When Eastenders does comedy its usually unintentional. Take for instance the cardboard funfair, the return of Dev, kidney gate to name but a few.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> When Eastenders does comedy its usually unintentional. Take for instance the cardboard funfair, the return of Dev, kidney gate to name but a few.


Well summed up. The latest would be Ben as a tough guy.

----------


## alan45

> Well summed up. The latest would be Ben as a tough guy.


 Well he is a Mitchell after all

----------


## flappinfanny

> When Eastenders does comedy its usually unintentional. Take for instance the cardboard funfair, the return of Dev, kidney gate to name but a few.


in the past i would agree and the examples  given are valid, but imo, it has vastly improved.  darren little has been a big influence in the humour in ee and the examples i have given previously show this to good effect.

----------


## lizann

Why was Rose wearning Heather's wedding dress?

----------


## Perdita

> Why was Rose wearning Heather's wedding dress?


she never wore a white wedding dress herself, got a bit nostalgic

----------

lizann (17-03-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> Well summed up. The latest would be Ben as a tough guy.


I'm quite enjoying Ben as a psycho - he's not supposed to be tough, just incredibly twisted by Phil's bullying.  I've enjoyed Ian and Ben's recent scenes.





> Why was Rose wearning Heather's wedding dress?


She looked creepy to me, especially with all the make-up running down her face.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I'm quite enjoying Ben as a psycho - he's not supposed to be tough, just incredibly twisted by Phil's bullying.  I've enjoyed Ian and Ben's recent scenes.t


 It's not so much the bullying. It's Phil Mitchell's genes. He never stood a chance.

----------

Dazzle (18-03-2012)

----------


## LostVoodoo

Rose in Heather's wedding dress was really creepy. Plus when she kept rubbing it to her face when it was caked in makeup as usual I was like 'noooooo!'

----------


## flappinfanny

enjoyed mondays ee and the demise of poor hev, on the whole a very good ep, the build up to hev being killed by ben was great, only spoiled by the ending, a bit sloppy when ben hit hev with the picture frame. rest of the weeks eps look cracking.  i cant wait for tonights ep.   poor shirl, what she gonna doo without her hev? and ben aint no billy elliott anymore, more like norman bates!!!!!!! and i just wanted to hug poor jean in the charity shop, she is lovely.

----------

tammyy2j (20-03-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> enjoyed mondays ee and the demise of poor hev, on the whole a very good ep, the build up to hev being killed by ben was great, only spoiled by the ending, a bit sloppy when ben hit hev with the picture frame. rest of the weeks eps look cracking.  i cant wait for tonights ep.   poor shirl, what she gonna doo without her hev? and ben aint no billy elliott anymore, more like norman bates!!!!!!! and i just wanted to hug poor jean in the charity shop, she is lovely.


It was done way better than Corrie's double episode that is for sure but it seemed rushed too much in one single episode Ben in and charged and released and it was such a shame Hev died

----------

flappinfanny (20-03-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

i agree, i dont think they should have killed hev off, a mistake by bk.  ee is certainly on form at the mo.  loved fridays ep with the hen dooooo!  loved aunty kims line in dots house with cora and rose, its last of the summer wine,  brilliant.

----------


## Dazzle

I was really annoyed last night about Lola (and possibly other characters) calling Heather derogatory names based on her looks, especially given it was Cheryl Fergison's last episode.  What's the matter with the writers?  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Glen1 (20-03-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I was really annoyed last night about Lola (and possibly other characters) calling Heather derogatory names based on her looks, especially given it was Cheryl Fergison's last episode.  What's the matter with the writers?


Yes Lola and Mandy were cruel with their names and so was Shirley she is going feel terrible guilt

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2012), Glen1 (20-03-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

Heather Trott was killed off just for a brief boost in viewing figures

----------

flappinfanny (21-03-2012), Glen1 (20-03-2012)

----------


## megan999

I thought that last night's episode was good! I enjoyed the fact that it was fast-paced, for a change.

Don't forget EE is on tomorrow (Wednesday 21st) 7.30-8pm. No EE on Friday this week because of Sport Relief.

----------

flappinfanny (21-03-2012), Perdita (20-03-2012), TaintedLove (21-03-2012), tammyy2j (20-03-2012)

----------


## megan999

Found this on You Tube.......Heather's death

----------


## tammyy2j

Not a sign of remorse or guilt from Ben the toe rag  :Angry:  Jay should have rang the police when he ran

----------


## JustJodi

*I couldn't watch Ben any more ... I left the room, he is the most disgusting and repulsive character on EE,,, I came back to watch just as Shirley went to Heather's apartment, I have to ask,,since the subtitles did not indicate,, did she SCREAM ?????????????*

----------


## JustJodi

> Not a sign of remorse or guilt from Ben the toe rag  Jay should have rang the police when he ran



I thought that the cops were on the way,,, I honestly think Jay will break and confess,, also Ben should have known that Ian was the one who GRASSED him up  not Heather

----------


## flappinfanny

will be interesting to see how its pans out, will jay crack?  is andrew going to jail?  will ben get away with it?  and what will shirl do when she founds out the truth?  duff duff duff duff duff duff.

----------


## TaintedLove

> *I couldn't watch Ben any more ... I left the room, he is the most disgusting and repulsive character on EE,,, I came back to watch just as Shirley went to Heather's apartment, I have to ask,,since the subtitles did not indicate,, did she SCREAM ?????????????*


No she didn`t. There was silence for about 30 seconds, and then the 'duff duff duff' part.

----------


## parkerman

I think I must have missed something either at the beginning of last night's episode or at the end of the one before. What was Phil doing at Heather's? Why didn't he just go home when he came out of prison?

----------


## lizann

> I think I must have missed something either at the beginning of last night's episode or at the end of the one before. What was Phil doing at Heather's? Why didn't he just go home when he came out of prison?


He was passing and saw Jay running and was looking for Ben who for some reason he knew was in Heather's flat

----------

parkerman (21-03-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought that the cops were on the way,,, I honestly think Jay will break and confess,, also Ben should have known that Ian was the one who GRASSED him up  not Heather


I found Phil holding Hev's hand and saying sorry for how he treated her very insincere could have been done better by Steve imo 

I do think Jay will break as well or else Phil and Ben will frame him as Billy said Phil is ruthless and Ben is his son while Jay isnt blood related 

Surely Shirley will want to know what happened Hev's voice mail on her mobile even though Phil deleted it cant it be retrieved as well as Hev's landline phone records? I think that it being the last time she heard her best friend's voice she would want that voicemail back 

I hope Ian tells Ben he told Marsden not Hev

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I found Phil holding Hev's hand and saying sorry for how he treated her very insincere could have been done better by Steve imo


It was totally  surreal. That was NOT the real Phil Mitchell who have come to loath. Very unrealistic

----------


## Brucie

The whole episode was very unrealistic, particularly when Ben takes Roxy's coat off her chair and puts it in the washing machine! Hopefully they won't drag this out until Christmas, and Ben will be found out and banged up asap! Mind you, a combination of Soap (inept) Police and Soap (complete lack of) Morals will see Ben challenging Boris for Mayor of London before the year is out!

----------

flappinfanny (22-03-2012)

----------


## lillabet

Spoiler:    Andrew is going to be staying for at least a year, so he doesn't go to prison

----------


## megan999

Heather told Ben, the night she died, that it was her that told Marsden about Ben's lies.

On BBC3 tomorrow night (Thursday) programme called Eastenders Revealed: The Murder from 8pm until 9pm.

----------

flappinfanny (22-03-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Heather told Ben, the night she died, that it was her that told Marsden about Ben's lies.
> 
> On BBC3 tomorrow night (Thursday) programme called Eastenders Revealed: The Murder from 8pm until 9pm.


Didn't we see Ian tell Inspector Marsbar?

----------


## megan999

> Didn't we see Ian tell Inspector Marsbar?


But after Ben told Heather about his lies, (because he thought she had over heard him and Ian talking), she said she was going to sort it, and then before she died, she told him that she had sorted it, and this made him turn into a murderous rage!

IMO Ian wasn't the one who grassed, I think he chickened out!

----------


## lillabet

> Heather told Ben, the night she died, that it was her that told Marsden about Ben's lies.
> 
> On BBC3 tomorrow night (Thursday) programme called Eastenders Revealed: The Murder from 8pm until 9pm.


I think they were talking at cross purposes she meant she had spoken to Shirley.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> But after Ben told Heather about his lies, (because he thought she had over heard him and Ian talking), she said she was going to sort it, and then before she died, she told him that she had sorted it, and this made him turn into a murderous rage!
> 
> IMO Ian wasn't the one who grassed, I think he chickened out!


Ian didn't grass. He put right an injustice

----------

Siobhan (22-03-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> The whole episode was very unrealistic, particularly when Ben takes Roxy's coat off her chair and puts it in the washing machine! Hopefully they won't drag this out until Christmas, and Ben will be found out and banged up asap! Mind you, a combination of Soap (inept) Police and Soap (complete lack of) Morals will see Ben challenging Boris for Mayor of London before the year is out!


ben as mayor, funny, well at least he wont be  a tory!

----------


## flappinfanny

i enjoyed weds ee.  clever how they waited for us to see shril.  we were expecting her to scream at the beginnin of the ep.  it was heartbreakin when she appeared carrying george in her arms.  the scenes with dot, cora and rose making the wedding dress was classic ee.

----------


## moonstorm

I thought last night's episode was brilliant. Very emotional.  I had to ge the hankies out.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I found Phil holding Hev's hand and saying sorry for how he treated her very insincere could have been done better by Steve imo


It might have worked a few years ago, but Phil has become such a caricature of himself that it just seemed odd! The best person in this has been Jay, nice to see someone genuinely upset about a murder and also the throwback to what happened with his dad, he must be feeling very isolated among the Mitchells. Ben with the coat was really weird, he could have spilt curry on it and then had an excuse to put it in the washing machine, rather than just swiping it - that's really suspicious!

----------

flappinfanny (22-03-2012), lizann (22-03-2012), parkerman (22-03-2012), Siobhan (22-03-2012), tammyy2j (22-03-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> ben as mayor, funny, well at least he wont be  a tory!


why wouldnt he be?

----------


## lizann

> Heather told Ben, the night she died, that it was her that told Marsden about Ben's lies.
> 
> On BBC3 tomorrow night (Thursday) programme called Eastenders Revealed: The Murder from 8pm until 9pm.


Ian told Marsden but Ben thinks it was Heather I think Heather was telling Ben there was something she needed to fix Ben assumed it was her grassing him up but I think she meant her and Shirley

----------

megan999 (22-03-2012), parkerman (22-03-2012)

----------


## Brucie

Phil and Billy dash out of the house towards Heather's flat. After a while, Ben and Jay saunter out of the house and stop for a chat while Ben tries to convince Jay that he must go back into the flat, which takes a while. The camera then goes to Phil and Billy STILL running towards Heather's flat! Did they take the scenic route or is there a time warp in the square????

----------

lillabet (22-03-2012), parkerman (22-03-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Ian told Marsden but Ben thinks it was Heather I think Heather was telling Ben there was something she needed to fix Ben assumed it was her grassing him up but I think she meant her and Shirley


Absolutely correct.

----------


## tammyy2j

> It might have worked a few years ago, but Phil has become such a caricature of himself that it just seemed odd! The best person in this has been Jay, nice to see someone genuinely upset about a murder and also the throwback to what happened with his dad, he must be feeling very isolated among the Mitchells. Ben with the coat was really weird, he could have spilt curry on it and then had an excuse to put it in the washing machine, rather than just swiping it - that's really suspicious!


I agree Jay is playing a blinder 

Shirley was great also last night 

Steve McFadden acting isnt up to much imo and this storyline shows it 

I think Phil would and will stitch up Billy or even Jay or Shirley to save Ben

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Ian told Marsden but Ben thinks it was Heather I think Heather was telling Ben there was something she needed to fix Ben assumed it was her grassing him up but I think she meant her and Shirley


Faffing about did for Heather.

----------


## JustJodi

*My hats off to the guy who plays Jay..he did a bang up job and so did Shirley,, her face omg her face when she came in with George..the whole thing was ruined by that  idiot Ben,, and bumbling Phil,, boy I would have given any thing  to see Mardsen show up at the station last night when they were all in the waiting room..she would have had a field day with it Ah Phil Mitchell you couldn't stay away.. ahh lying Ben...etc  I have a feeling Jay is going to break down and tell Billy.. and Billy trying to be a true Mitchell  will tell him to keep his mouth shut..typical Billy who is harrassed and abused as much as Heather was..just my 2 cents worth  All in all it was a good episode  and Jay and Shirley were the stars*

----------

flappinfanny (22-03-2012), Siobhan (23-03-2012), tammyy2j (23-03-2012)

----------


## megan999

> Ian told Marsden but Ben thinks it was Heather I think Heather was telling Ben there was something she needed to fix Ben assumed it was her grassing him up but I think she meant her and Shirley


Oops, my mistake sorry.

I agree that the actor who plays Jay is doing very well.

----------


## flappinfanny

will mcklunky's take over shirls kaff???   :Smile:   hats off to ee, the set is superb.  brilliant.

----------


## flappinfanny

> why wouldnt he be?


that will teach me for being fippant.

----------


## flappinfanny

june browns performance in tonights ee was almost to painful to watch.  it was remarkable and beautifully played.

----------

sarah c (23-03-2012), tammyy2j (23-03-2012)

----------


## lizann

I wanna smack that grin off Ben's smug face

----------

flappinfanny (23-03-2012), tammyy2j (23-03-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> june browns performance in tonights ee was almost to painful to watch.  it was remarkable and beautifully played.


I agree and also the guy who plays Andrew was very good I wanted to give them both a hug 

I expected some cracks of guilt to show in Ben once Ian admitted to telling Marsden but nothing he is so vile and evil 

So Phil knew what was on Shirley's voicemail i.e. that Hev mentioned Andrew and no one asked him how, hope the message can be retrieved somehow perhaps off Hev landline if that is possible come on CSI  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sarah c

> that will teach me for being fippant.


I think to be honest, Ben would be a Tory-bot more than likely??

----------


## sarah c

> june browns performance in tonights ee was almost to painful to watch.  it was remarkable and beautifully played.


agreed - but then name a June Brown performance that isnt spot on!!?  How many other major soap characters have done a solo episode as she did and carried it off?


the older cast members are too under-used I often feel?

----------

flappinfanny (24-03-2012), JustJodi (23-03-2012), Siobhan (23-03-2012)

----------


## megan999

> I wanna smack that grin off Ben's smug face


It would be a twist if Phil was the one to shop Ben to the police for Hev's murder. THAT would wipe the grin of Ben's face! 

I'm enjoying EE at the moment. Sad they killed off Hev, but I suppose they needed to generate some excitement after the whole Yusef saga.

I hope they don't write out Shirley now that Hev has gone. Time life extinguished. Is that really to replace Time of death?

----------


## JustJodi

June Brown nailed it, you could see her heart breaking,,I won't be surprised if she gives the wedding gown to the funeral home and tells them to bury her in it,

----------


## JustJodi

*How many of you guys wanted to smash Ben's face in when he went outside to see Heather's body brought out ??? Smug little BASXARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now he knows that it was not Heather that "grassed" him up . Hes a murdering vile little toad ( pssst folks can u tell I do not like this boy LOL )*

----------

lizann (24-03-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> agreed - but then name a June Brown performance that isnt spot on!!?  How many other major soap characters have done a solo episode as she did and carried it off?
> 
> 
> the older cast members are too under-used I often feel?


yes your spot on.  the older characters are the saviours in all of the big 3, dot, cora, rose and patrick in ee,  ken, emily, rita, norris in corrie and alan,sandy, pearl, edna and betty in emmerdale.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> june browns performance in tonights ee was almost to painful to watch.  it was remarkable and beautifully played.


 I didn't like that daft speech to Arthur




> June Brown nailed it, you could see her heart breaking,,I won't be surprised if she gives the wedding gown to the funeral home and tells them to bury her in it,


The silences were good. Please don't waste the dress Dot give it to Cora's shop. SOmeone will have to fork out for Heather's funeral.

----------


## flappinfanny

shirl and phillip will pay, thats the least he can do!!!!!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> shirl and phillip will pay, thats the least he can do!!!!!


Stop it out of Ben's pocket money!!!!

----------


## kayuqtuq

> Please don't waste the dress Dot give it to Cora's shop.


I think 'Ev will be buried in the wedding dress.

----------


## lizann

Did Phil drive to the alotments I thought they were close to the square?

I wish Ben was on that slab also

----------


## flappinfanny

another excellent ep.  thought dereks line was cruel but funny when refering to heather.   nice to see the disgusted side of phil towards norman (ben) bates.  like the relationship building between cora and dot.  also the scenes with dot and patrick were excellent.

----------


## Dazzle

> another excellent ep.  thought dereks line was cruel but funny when refering to heather.


I didn't find it funny, just cruel  :Angry:

----------

flappinfanny (27-03-2012), parkerman (27-03-2012), tammyy2j (27-03-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> I didn't find it funny, just cruel


yes why is everyone suddenly allowed to make 'fat' jokes once Heather's last episode was in sight?

----------

Dazzle (27-03-2012), flappinfanny (27-03-2012), Glen1 (27-03-2012), tammyy2j (27-03-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> yes why is everyone suddenly allowed to make 'fat' jokes once Heather's last episode was in sight?


I don't understand the writers - they must know Cheryl Fergison, but make nasty "jokes" they know she will hear when she watches EE (as she says she will continue doing).  They should be ashamed of themselves!

----------

flappinfanny (27-03-2012), Glen1 (27-03-2012), parkerman (27-03-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I didn't find it funny, just cruel


i agree it was cruel, but the fact derek made this remark, was appropriate for his character, it is the sort of thing that would be said by him.   it was a throw away remark by derek to alfie, played brilliantly by jamie.  it would not have had the same effect if another character had said this.  i found it funny , not because of heather being fat, but because it was said at all, ( it was a gasping sort of momment, thinking did he actually say that)  heather was a much loved cherished character and derek is pretty vile. thats why it worked and i thought amusing.  the pc brigade can now hit back!

----------

LostVoodoo (27-03-2012), sarah c (27-03-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> i agree it was cruel, but the fact derek made this remark, was appropriate for his character, it is the sort of thing that would be said by him.   it was a throw away remark by derek to alfie, played brilliantly by jamie.  it would not have had the same effect if another character had said this.  i found it funny , not because of heather being fat, but because it was said at all, ( it was a gasping sort of momment, thinking did he actually say that)  heather was a much loved cherished character and derek is pretty vile. thats why it worked and i thought amusing.  the pc brigade can now hit back!


well pot kettle and black from Derek surely?  he is hardly the slimseer (sic) girl??!!


I think it is the inconsistency.

when EE started - forgive me here.... - the mini mart was owned by an asian couple and people regularily and openly referred to it as the P**i shop, and would say 'go to the P... shop and get me.....'

which for London andthe East End at the time would have been the norm. So there well done EE for doing it and being 'real' even if not nice

Hev as a character was a larger lady, and those of lesser intelligence would always have called her fat - for me its the fact they never did, but suddenly started when her demise was imminent

it was cheap thrill writing

----------

flappinfanny (28-03-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Derek aint exactly thin himself

----------

flappinfanny (28-03-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I think 'Ev will be buried in the wedding dress.


That would be very EastEnders :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

So will Billy the business man give an interview to the newspaer now when he could be arrested for Heather's murder since Phil took his hoodie for Jay 

Dora was hilarious tonight she is a great character

----------


## flappinfanny

> well pot kettle and black from Derek surely?  he is hardly the slimseer (sic) girl??!!
> 
> 
> I think it is the inconsistency.
> 
> when EE started - forgive me here.... - the mini mart was owned by an asian couple and people regularily and openly referred to it as the P**i shop, and would say 'go to the P... shop and get me.....'
> 
> which for London andthe East End at the time would have been the norm. So there well done EE for doing it and being 'real' even if not nice
> 
> ...


fair point.

----------


## flappinfanny

another cracking ep tonight. the scenes with dot and cora on the stairs smoking was very good, two superb actors.  and  a brilliant performance as always by gillian wright.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> another cracking ep tonight. the scenes with dot and cora on the stairs smoking was very good, two superb actors.  and  a brilliant performance as always by gillian wright.


It was intersting but I cringed at the way they treated Jean

----------


## sarah c

> It was intersting but I cringed at the way they treated Jean


I cringed too, but felt it was accurate - anyone with a weakness has it exploited when it suits the bullies, which is what Phil is.

He knows Jean gets confused and has self-doubts so played on that

----------


## Brucie

Phil Mitchell obviously took a course in hypnotism whilst banged up - his powers of mind control since he was released are WAY beyond those of a bully - "look into my eyes, not around the eyes but into the eyes...."

----------

Dazzle (28-03-2012), tammyy2j (28-03-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> another cracking ep tonight. the scenes with dot and cora on the stairs smoking was very good, two superb actors.  and  a brilliant performance as always by gillian wright.


Eastenders's Golden Girls (Rose, Dot and Cora) are great 

So much for family for Phil as he stitches up Billy now 

I really want Ben and Phil caught out soon

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I cringed too, but felt it was accurate - anyone with a weakness has it exploited when it suits the bullies, which is what Phil is.
> 
> He knows Jean gets confused and has self-doubts so played on that


I wasn't actually refering to Mitchell. I was refering the the Alfie/Roxanne double act

----------


## sarah c

> I wasn't actually refering to Mitchell. I was refering the the Alfie/Roxanne double act


yes, but how often do people take the route of least resistance when a bully is at work?

go along and agree with the bully at the expense of the 'little' person, because at least you are not being targetted?

----------


## tammyy2j

I miss Hev already  :Sad:

----------

flappinfanny (29-03-2012)

----------


## megan999

> I miss Hev already


Me too. I wasn't her biggest fan, but you don't know what you got till it's gone.
Is Crisp going to use his flimsy Â£1000 motive to hang on anybody? Being Andrew/Billy at the moment?
I know that Ben is totally repulsive, but I quite enjoy his scenes, the actor is good at being bad  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> yes, but how often do people take the route of least resistance when a bully is at work?
> 
> go along and agree with the bully at the expense of the 'little' person, because at least you are not being targetted?


I didn't think that they bullied Jean. They just dismissed her as an idiot.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I didn't think that they bullied Jean. They just dismissed her as an idiot.


Phil knew what tactics to use to dissway Jean from going to the police, he is a clever tactical bully if that makes sense 

The others were just saying Jean is cuckoo she could have seen anything best she leaves it

----------

flappinfanny (29-03-2012), lizann (30-03-2012), sarah c (28-03-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> I didn't think that they bullied Jean. They just dismissed her as an idiot.


no that was bullying....

' come on Jean you forget things? you dont remember clearly...?'

all playing on Jean's self doubts

Bullying doesnt have to be all fists and threats, it is as much undermining your belief in yourself and you being right - subtle and slow drip - I've been there...!

----------

flappinfanny (29-03-2012), lizann (30-03-2012), moonstorm (29-03-2012), parkerman (28-03-2012), Siobhan (28-03-2012), tammyy2j (29-03-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> I didn't think that they bullied Jean. They just dismissed her as an idiot.


and what is that if not bullying?

you're too stupid for me to even consider listenning to you worth while...!?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> no that was bullying....
> 
> ' come on Jean you forget things? you dont remember clearly...?'
> 
> all playing on Jean's self doubts
> 
> Bullying doesnt have to be all fists and threats, it is as much undermining your belief in yourself and you being right - subtle and slow drip - I've been there...!





> and what is that if not bullying?
> 
> you're too stupid for me to even consider listenning to you worth while...!?


My point is that Mitchell knew he was bullying. The others didn't

----------


## tammyy2j

Ben should hand himself and the photo frame into the police

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Ben should hand himself and the photo frame into the police


Where does St Shirley think the photo frame is?

----------


## lizann

> Where does St Shirley think the photo frame is?


She dont know it is missing yet

So Jay tells the police that Andrew was around the sqaure when Heather was killed how does Jay know the time of her death and why have the police not investigated this more, pathetic policing

----------


## flappinfanny

poetic licence.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> She dont know it is missing yet
> 
> So Jay tells the police that Andrew was around the sqaure when Heather was killed how does Jay know the time of her death and why have the police not investigated this more, pathetic policing


Alibi or not the Police have no real evidence against Andrew

----------


## chathappy

Every other forum is saying lock phil's son up and hurry up and i feel sorry for the lad hes turned out like this because of always being turned away and seeing to much in his life with his dad .

----------


## Dennis tanner

Ben was a nice gentle shy boy till he left South Africa so I know who I blame.

----------

Glen1 (31-03-2012)

----------


## Glen1

The psychiatrists report on Ben will make interesting reading imo ?

----------


## lizann

Lauren and Lucy should go on a sun holiday full time

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ben psycho Killer. He looked so angelic when played by the younger actor. Must say the current actor does a good job. He looks so nasty it gives me the shudders...

----------


## megan999

I'm getting tired of Mandy, I wish she would leave - permanently!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I'm getting tired of Mandy, I wish she would leave - permanently!


They have to have these arguments. What else do they have to do

----------


## sarah c

> They have to have these arguments. What else do they have to do


they have big make up sessions - which I am sorry but we dont need to know about......

----------

megan999 (04-04-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Cora is a legend love her best character on the show for me now

----------

flappinfanny (04-04-2012)

----------


## Glen1

> I'm getting tired of Mandy, I wish she would leave - permanently!


Megan you must have telepathic powers, your wish has been granted, please use the same powers on Ben, Derek, Stella,Karl, Carla, Dreary, Tracey,Sally,Ashley,Adam & Marlon.There are others but I don't want to appear greedy. Phil Collinson & Marcus Littlle would be a bonus.

----------

megan999 (04-04-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

> Megan you must have telepathic powers, your wish has been granted, please use the same powers on Ben, Derek, Stella,Karl, Carla, Dreary, Tracey,Sally,Ashley,Adam & Marlon.There are others but I don't want to appear greedy. Phil Collinson & Marcus Littlle would be a bonus.




Who are U talking about Glen1 ???????????????????????????

----------


## Perdita

> Who are U talking about Glen1 ???????????????????????????


Mandy Salter is leaving EastEnders, Megan has expressed a wish for her to go

----------

Glen1 (05-04-2012), megan999 (08-04-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

Ok i "get it" that it is not a thing to do to grass some one up, but why is Alfie taking so much crap from Derek, we all know he is on PAROLE,( I do not know what you call it in the UK ) ALL Alfie has to do is make an anoymous call ..and Derek is good as busted??? 
How come Shirley gets to tell Dot that she can not attend the funeral cos she thinks Andrew is innocent ??? Ok granted Phil is going to foot the bill for the funeral, but does that give Shirley control of who can be there and cannot be there....
The episode this evening was a mess,,, Does any one thing we will ACTUALLY see Darren on screen ??? or with the social worker hand lil George over ??? Not really sure why Ben is so nervous around the toddler...its not as if the kid is going to point a finger at him and say  THAT BAD MAN HIT MY MOMMY.. I do not understand why Phil wante the child to go either...
Nice scene with Cora and Dot ,,,

----------


## JustJodi

> Mandy Salter is leaving EastEnders, Megan has expressed a wish for her to go



I see Perdita..thanks

----------

Perdita (07-04-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Not really sure why Ben is so nervous around the toddler...its not as if the kid is going to point a finger at him and say  THAT BAD MAN HIT MY MOMMY.. I do not understand why Phil wante the child to go either...


George is a constant reminder to Ben of what he's done. Having him around makes him uneasy; that's why he and Phil don't want him around.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> How come Shirley gets to tell Dot that she can not attend the funeral cos she thinks Andrew is innocent ??? Ok granted Phil is going to foot the bill for the funeral, but does that give Shirley control of who can be there and cannot be there....


 Shirley thinks that she owns the funeral


> I do not understand why Phil wante the child to go either...


 He sees the child as nothing to do with him and too much hastle

----------


## parkerman

> l He sees the child as nothing to do with him and too much hastle


And that!

----------


## JustJodi

*I am surprised Shirley was so FORGIVING, when Phil called the social workers and had little George removed...Looks like Ben had an "oops" moment with the "shrink".  Was wondering who was going to fess up when Shirley found that FRAME missing,,, She is really gunning for poor Andrew ...*

----------


## tammyy2j

How has no one coped the looks Phil and Jay give Ben  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Should Lola at least have a baby bump now like Janine?

----------


## sarah c

> Should Lola at least have a baby bump now like Janine?


I owuld've thought so, especially as the baby is large enough to see the sex from the scan?!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Should Lola at least have a baby bump now like Janine?


Perhaps the 'actress' doesn't want to appear to be fat

----------


## sarah c

> Perhaps the 'actress' doesn't want to appear to be fat


perhaps she should do as she's told and be thankful someone is actually paying her to strop about pouting?

----------


## JustJodi

> How has no one coped the looks Phil and Jay give Ben


exactly what I was thinking Tammy

----------


## Dennis tanner

> perhaps she should do as she's told and be thankful someone is actually paying her to strop about pouting?


She's just naughty and annoying

----------


## lizann

> Should Lola at least have a baby bump now like Janine?


Billy acts pregnant more than Lola

No wonder Alfie has no cash he is paying Ray, Roxy, Tracey, Patrick and Kim and Jean to work, he should sack them all

----------


## sarah c

> Billy acts pregnant more than Lola
> 
> No wonder Alfie has no cash he is paying Ray, Roxy, Tracey, Patrick and Kim and Jean to work, he should sack them all


and they never seem to do shifts? they are just all there all day??!!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Billy acts pregnant more than Lola
> 
> No wonder Alfie has no cash he is paying Ray, Roxy, Tracey, Patrick and Kim and Jean to work, he should sack them all



Daft Alfie claimed that over Â£200 would be lost if there was no chef. Who is he kidding?

----------


## sarah c

avaerage pub meal Â£7   ?

profit you'd hope to make on that Â£3.50 minimum

that would mean the Vic serves 58 meals a shift minimum?

they dont seem to have 58 customers in any given day?

----------


## Timalay

That weird with Phil and Ben in the bar, and the picture of Heather behind them.  I thought it was Heather behind them.

----------


## JustJodi

*Wow  Shirley did an about face as soon as she saw those tickets that were in Heather's smock,, too bad Jean did not stash the back pack in the stairwell and root around it later,, BILLY arrested ??????????????????????????? WTH ???*

----------


## Dennis tanner

> *Wow  Shirley did an about face as soon as she saw those tickets that were in Heather's smock,*


* A ridiculous about turn. The 'Vile one' never apologied either





			
				BILLY arrested ??????????????????????????? WTH ???
			
		

* Something needed to be done to shut the stupid idiot up.

----------


## parkerman

> Wow  Shirley did an about face as soon as she saw those tickets that were in Heather's smock.





> A ridiculous about turn.


I don't think it was. Shirley has been hurting all along because inside she really knew the truth that Heather wanted to be with Andrew rather than her and was going to marry him. The conversation they had earlier in the day when Shirley stopped Andrew going to the funeral brought this all back and when she saw the tickets it hit home and she knew that Andrew was Heather's love. She could no longer keep up the pretence - even to herself - that Heather placed her above Andrew. It was a highly emotional day but once the funeral was over she was able to recognise the truth and she knew that if she was going to be a real friend to Heather she had to believe Andrew.

----------

sarah c (13-04-2012), Siobhan (13-04-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't think it was. Shirley has been hurting all along because inside she really knew the truth that Heather wanted to be with Andrew rather than her and was going to marry him. The conversation they had earlier in the day when Shirley stopped Andrew going to the funeral brought this all back and when she saw the tickets it hit home and she knew that Andrew was Heather's love. She could no longer keep up the pretence - even to herself - that Heather placed her above Andrew. It was a highly emotional day but once the funeral was over she was able to recognise the truth and she knew that if she was going to be a real friend to Heather she had to believe Andrew.


But how does the tickets prove Andrew didnt kill Hev?

All of a sudden Shirley accepts Andrew is innocent 

Kinda obvious Billy was getting arrested as he had no hoodie and was splashing cash around which the police think is the cash Hev had from Dot, Jay should tell the truth now and save Billy

----------


## parkerman

> But how does the tickets prove Andrew didnt kill Hev?
> 
> All of a sudden Shirley accepts Andrew is innocent


I've just explained that.

----------


## JustJodi

Another highlight,,, when Shirley was having that emotional talk with Dot, she wanted to have a"sign" from Heather... well when Janine and Michael shot off that cannon thingie,, remember she said  YOU DAFT MARE,, then that is when she found the tickets.. then every thing fell in place.that was a good moment  :Thumbsup:

----------

parkerman (13-04-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I've just explained that.


She changed her opinion of Andrew as the killer too quickly I think

----------


## parkerman

> She changed her opinion of Andrew as the killer too quickly I think


Not at all. It couldn't possible happen as a gradual change. It had to happen like that. A gradual change would have lost all the dramatic impact of her sudden realisation that Heather was going to elope with Andrew and leave her and that that's what her friend really wanted. As JustJodi said, it was the sign from Heather she had been looking for.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I've just explained that.


 I didn't think so




> She changed her opinion of Andrew as the killer too quickly I think


 I agree




> Not at all. It couldn't possible happen as a gradual change. It had to happen like that. A gradual change would have lost all the dramatic impact of her sudden realisation that Heather was going to elope with Andrew and leave her and that that's what her friend really wanted. As JustJodi said, it was the sign from Heather she had been looking for.


The fact that HE had bought the tickets did not mean that SHE wanted to go. They could have argued and he could then have killed her.

----------


## parkerman

I'm sure you're right, Dennis. 

And bang goes one of the best pieces of writing the Eastenders team have ever come up with.

----------


## sarah c

> But how does the tickets prove Andrew didnt kill Hev?
> 
> All of a sudden Shirley accepts Andrew is innocent


I interpreted it as even if Andrew bought the tickets, Heather had them. Andrew's protest of inocence was based on the fact that he and Heather were going to elope, therefore she was into him, therefore why would he kill her.

finding that Heather did have tickets to go, made his version feasible, and if he was telling the truth.....? penny drops...

----------

JustJodi (13-04-2012), parkerman (13-04-2012), Siobhan (14-04-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

*Well Billy is out on bail, could this be the end of Mandy and Ian, when Ian finds out that Mandy was meeting up with Alex and got Billy off the hook for murder...Pork scratchings and Marshmellows,,, salty/sweet cravings for Janine... Glad that Andrew is at Shirleys side now, Phil is a well and truly worthless boyfriend ..Alfie is really as THICK as he looks, dumping merchandise in the Arches during broad day light, ok now who "owns" him  Derek or Phil  LOL    Wonder if Janine will INDEED fire Billy for getting that stuff for Lola off of her credit card, pregancy has been doing some odd things to her , shes not nearly as snarky as she usually is LOL Ben keeps handling that picture frame, his DNA is alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll over it,, Oh another thing occured me, how come the cops did not lift prints off of Ben and Jay in Heather's house ??*

----------


## Dennis tanner

> *Well Billy is out on bail, could this be the end of Mandy and Ian, when Ian finds out that Mandy was meeting up with Alex and got Billy off the hook for murder...*


She didn't really get him off the hook. The Police had no real evidence anyway. 

I can't understand why Mandy would do it let alone remember it.

----------


## sarah c

> I can't understand why Mandy would do it let alone remember it.


its not as if Mandy and Billy even have any history is it?

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Mandy was with Billy i.e. hooked up with by the way she was behaving  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glen1

There is so much in this storyline that doesn't make sense , why would that devious little psychopath Ben try to get rid of the photo frame in broad daylight on the day of the funeral carrying a big bag. The bag found,taken to the Vic without being opened, left behind the bar still unopened  even Alfie would have looked into the main part of the bag ,not a small side pocket,imo.

----------

megan999 (16-04-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

> She didn't really get him off the hook. The Police had no real evidence anyway. 
> 
> I can't understand why Mandy would do it let alone remember it.


*Also why did she even volunteer the info ???? *

----------


## lizann

So Roxy tells Alfie she loves him more over Katfie we now have Roxfie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

> So Roxy tells Alfie she loves him more over Katfie we now have Roxfie


Or it could be Alfy...er....

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder where Amy was during Roxy's fretting over Alfie  :Ponder:

----------


## parkerman

In the place where all good soap children go when they're not needed in the plot.  :Lol:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> In the place where all good soap children go when they're not needed in the plot.


Exactly.....The Cresh

----------


## parkerman

> Exactly.....The Cresh


Is that the name of some place near Albert Square?

----------


## sarah c

> Is that the name of some place near Albert Square?


its a new winebar round the corner....

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Is that the name of some place near Albert Square?





> its a new winebar round the corner....


It's what we round here call a creche

----------


## parkerman

> It's what we round here call a creche


Round where?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Round where?


I am currently living in Weatherfield with Rita

----------


## tammyy2j

Are the police doing any investigation into Hev's death?

----------


## sarah c

> Are the police doing any investigation into Hev's death?


there wouldve been a much bigger police presence around the square after the murder??!


mind you they turned up quick enough to criticise Shirley for doing their job

----------


## tammyy2j

> there wouldve been a much bigger police presence around the square after the murder??!
> 
> 
> mind you they turned up quick enough to criticise Shirley for doing their job


Yep Phil rings and they run 

I am glad Shirley didnt go back with Phil 

I kinda like her with Derek and the fact it winds up Phil the better 

When did Phil and Shirley sell the cafe to Ian? I think I missed that 

When did the new chippie/kebah shop open? Is Ian's chippie closed?

----------


## sarah c

> When did the new chippie/kebah shop open? Is Ian's chippie closed?


do you mean McClunkey's?

that opened when Liam needed a job, so was magicced out of no where

Beale's Plaice is still open

----------

lizann (27-04-2012), parkerman (25-04-2012), tammyy2j (25-04-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> When did the new chippie/kebah shop open? Is Ian's chippie closed?


Yes, I was going to ask where McKlunky's suddenly came from. It's been shown in a few episodes but it now seems to suddenly play a central part.

----------


## megan999

Fatboy was funny last night. Tanya and Max scenes were touching. Yes, I agree that Shirley & Derek make a good couple. Am liking Janine at the moment, too.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Yes, I was going to ask where McKlunky's suddenly came from. It's been shown in a few episodes but it now seems to suddenly play a central part.


Also known in Walford at MFC

----------

flappinfanny (28-04-2012)

----------


## lizann

Derek to Alfie get your coat Aflie why have I pulled  :Rotfl: 

I like their twisted friendship  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

Derek to Alfie get your coat Aflie why have I pulled  :Rotfl: 

I like their twisted friendship  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (28-04-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

ee has been on fine form this week, outstanding performances from patsy and lindsay. when ee is good its very good and when its bad its horrid!!!   

 if this was a school report it would read, 'a fast improvemment and a real effort has been made.  i hope the quality continues, keep up the good work.  b+ '

----------


## flappinfanny

McClunkey's?  give me jacksons chippy any day.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> ee has been on fine form this week, outstanding performances from patsy and lindsay. when ee is good its very good and when its bad its horrid!!!   
> 
>  if this was a school report it would read, 'a fast improvemment and a real effort has been made.  i hope the quality continues, keep up the good work.  b+ '


Yes Patsy Palmer was excellebnt but it was basically a nonsense.

Instead of grovelling to Beale and Janine, all she needed to do was ask Uncle Derek for the money :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2012), flappinfanny (28-04-2012), lizann (30-04-2012), parkerman (28-04-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

> Yes Patsy Palmer was excellebnt but it was basically a nonsense.
> 
> Instead of grovelling to Beale and Janine, all she needed to do was ask Uncle Derek for the money



*I totally agree with you she should have gone straight to Derek,,, stupid..I think Derek will try to wade in and try to help..but of course it will be futil*

----------


## flappinfanny

> Yes Patsy Palmer was excellebnt but it was basically a nonsense.
> 
> Instead of grovelling to Beale and Janine, all she needed to do was ask Uncle Derek for the money


i agree, but this is walford and we dont have logic in albert square and they had got to write patsy and lindsay out for 6 months.  

we will have to over look this and look forward to their return later in the year.   :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (28-04-2012)

----------


## Dutchgirl

Patsy Palmer was fab. Hopefully she'll return.

----------

Glen1 (28-04-2012)

----------


## Glen1

> Patsy Palmer was fab. Hopefully she'll return.


Agree,very powerful performance,one of her best. She acts better without Rickay, I too hope she returns.

----------


## sarah c

> Agree,very powerful performance,one of her best. She acts better without Rickay, I too hope she returns.


me too  - Bianca/Patsy is the makings of a great matriach for the square - she needs to return!!

----------

flappinfanny (28-04-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> me too  - Bianca/Patsy is the makings of a great matriach for the square - she needs to return!!


if ee is to last as long as corrie it needs to have matriach characters for the future.  ee has an outstanding cast with the likes of denise, kim, tanya, roxy, janine(janice) :Smile: , carol, bianca and of course dot, cora and rose.  

it will be a huge loss when the likes of june brown leaves, but if they have the likes of carol, bianca etc it can go on and have a long healthy life like corrie has.

corrie will live for ever.

----------

sarah c (29-04-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> i agree, but this is walford and we dont have logic in albert square and they had got to write patsy and lindsay out for 6 months.


 No excuse.  It could have been something more realistic :Nono:  :Nono: 



> we will have to over look this and look forward to their return later in the year.


Will we? :Ponder:

----------


## lizann

> Yes Patsy Palmer was excellebnt but it was basically a nonsense.
> 
> Instead of grovelling to Beale and Janine, all she needed to do was ask Uncle Derek for the money


Or ask Uncle Ian  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Lol'd at Kim's new adult themed like B&B sign 

Jack was quiet funny tonight

----------

flappinfanny (06-05-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Lol'd at Kim's new adult themed like B&B sign 
> 
> Jack was quiet funny tonight


Kim started her speech in broad daylighht and ended it when it was fully dark??????????????

----------


## flappinfanny

tameka epsom makes me laugh so much, shes great as kim.  tues ep of ee was so funny and it was jack who made me laugh the most.  they got this spot on.  brilliant.

----------


## lizann

So much ott acting from Lauren and Lucy tonight they make the actresses on Hollyoaks look like Bafta winners  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JustJodi

> So much ott acting from Lauren and Lucy tonight they make the actresses on Hollyoaks look like Bafta winners


  Lauren seems to think her mouth is doing most of the acting,, she sucks on her bottom lip  and sticks out the upper lip,,, Lucy I have to admit did a fair job ,, not directly OTT... what I can not understand is why was Lauren laying on the chairs in the hospital corrider ?? and not on a gurney ??  I wish this drinking story line would come to head already its been going on for over a year now,, I guess it will wrap up when the word gets out that BEN is Heathers killer ...

----------


## Dennis tanner

I may be totally wrong but I think Lauren might have a drink problem. 

She would not have rejected that chap if he had a mouth full of Vodka.

----------

Siobhan (11-05-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Shame to see Carol and the kids leave 

Why didnt Whitney go with her? Her priority should be her family she hasnt been with Tyler than long 

So sick of Lauren and her drinking storyline

----------


## Dennis tanner

> So sick of Lauren and her drinking storyline


Me too. What an awful example for young girls

----------


## parkerman

> What an awful example for young girls


Isn't that the point?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Isn't that the point?


Not really. The point they are making is that you can drink as much as you like and totally ignore your parents but it will all turn out OK in the end

----------


## flappinfanny

> Isn't that the point?


exactly, the govt should stick this on as an anti drinking problem/campaign ad.  

i bet this would half the binge drinking hitting our towns and cities.

hats off to ee and aunty.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Not really. The point they are making is that you can drink as much as you like and totally ignore your parents but it will all turn out OK in the end


I see what you mean. They haven't glamourised her drinking, it doesn't look like fun or anything like that, but ultimately she does just wake up feeling rough and getting shouted at by various people. A serious wake-up call might be needed, eg getting beaten up, or catching an STI after making yet more bad decisions whilst drinking.

----------


## sarah c

> I see what you mean. They haven't glamourised her drinking, it doesn't look like fun or anything like that, but ultimately she does just wake up feeling rough and getting shouted at by various people. A serious wake-up call might be needed, eg getting beaten up, or catching an STI after making yet more bad decisions whilst drinking.


she could do with looking rougher too - bad skin, spots etc, just general poor diet effects

and waking up covered in bruises and sick would help!!

----------

megan999 (15-05-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

*As a child my dad and his uncles and step father were alcoholics,,they were loud..foul mouthed and down right ugly but not physically abusive in any way, my first husband was a soppy ugly drunk, I spent many nights wondering if he would get home in one piece or the cops would show up at the door saying he had wrapped himself around a tree driving home drunk,spent once a week at AA meetings to understand how to deal with it, finally his wake up call was me and his son to leave him and divorce him, he hit rock bottom..some times it does not hit home until he finds out that no one is going to bail him out in a drunk tank..My step dad was a MEAN drunk, he would walk home from a club and fall into the kiddie pool next door, and fall asleep in it,, if the neighbors dog hadn't woke up the neighbors he might have drowned.. alcoholism is a DISEASE and its UGLY  and what Lauren is doing she is spiraling out of control, she has already had the door slammed on her face by Lucy..others(her parents and her other friends) will have to practice TOUGH LOVE with her and just LET HER GO..and until she is ready...or hits rock bottom, and asks for help, this will make the story line more realistic..they are doing quite well with the storyline now , shes doing all the things that CAN AND WILL HAPPEN to alot of teenagers out there who think NAH IT AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN  TO ME  I CAN STOP ANY TIME I AM HAVING A GOOD TIME SO GET OFF MY BACK, it happens all over not just in the UK...sadly its the parents who are turning a blind eye..AND the Government  as well..this is just my 2 cents worth....*

----------

Dennis tanner (15-05-2012), flappinfanny (14-05-2012), Glen1 (16-05-2012), lizann (15-05-2012), moonstorm (14-05-2012), parkerman (14-05-2012), Siobhan (14-05-2012), tammyy2j (16-05-2012)

----------


## lizann

So Ian thinks Phil and Mandy are having an affair

----------


## megan999

> So Ian thinks Phil and Mandy are having an affair


Just because she touched his shoulder. I enjoyed last night's episode, Ben running around like a headless chicken was funny. Now the truth is out, I can't wait to see what happens next!

----------

Glen1 (16-05-2012), JustJodi (15-05-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

*Ben is well and truly SKREWED,, I am just waiting to see how it all pans out..I do not think Shirley actually heard Phil say that he was covering up for Ben,, but I think she only heard that Phil was peeved cos he gave up Shirley for Ben,, MANDY and PHIL having an affair,, yea right and pigs will fly,, Ian came out just as Mandy was straightening up after Phil had bumped into her.. hes such a DOODY HEAD..*

----------

Glen1 (16-05-2012), megan999 (16-05-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

thought tues ee was a very good ep, striking the right balance of drama and lighter momments.  loved kim as sgt benjamin.  denise and kim make a great double act.   :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (16-05-2012)

----------


## Glen1

Kim is pure magic, hope she stays with ee for a long time ,bet she can do more dramatic stuff as well. Wondering how the " red eye" effect is achieved with Phil seems to be in the eye ?

----------

flappinfanny (16-05-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

*Iam honestly SO OVER this Ben and Phil  thing  trying to be back to "normal"    act as normal, live as normal  etc etc,, Boy I can not wait till the TRUTH is out so this storyline is OVER,, loved Kim and Denise,,, I have a feeling Kim and Ray are not going to last long, cos she admitted she does NOT DO KIDS.  
Now to see why Ben is hyperventilating.. Ian should have just marched Ben into the station and NOT got in the car with Phil... stupid
*

----------


## lizann

Kim and Cora are the best for humour in EE very funny these two 

I wonder what Tanya told Alice about Derek

----------

Glen1 (17-05-2012), tammyy2j (18-05-2012)

----------


## moonstorm

Oh I thought I had missed a bit, I didn't realise we had not found out!

----------


## flappinfanny

ann mitchell has got to be bk's best signing.  shes pure gold. :Heart:

----------

tammyy2j (18-05-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

thought the scenes with ian and phil were first class tonight.  superb performances from steve and adam.   :Clap:

----------


## JustJodi

> thought the scenes with ian and phil were first class tonight.  superb performances from steve and adam.




*It was good,, but I still think Ben needs to be turned in ...Ian will not be able to live with himself
*

----------

flappinfanny (18-05-2012), tammyy2j (18-05-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> thought the scenes with ian and phil were first class tonight.  superb performances from steve and adam.


Adam was great but I agree with Jodi I want to see Ben turned in

----------

flappinfanny (18-05-2012), JustJodi (18-05-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Adam was great but I agree with Jodi I want to see Ben turned in


if this were corrie then he would, whether he will be turned in im not sure.  it could go either way.   ee is very compelling at the mo.

----------


## tammyy2j

I miss Heather Trott

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Kim is pure magic, hope she stays with ee for a long time ,bet she can do more dramatic stuff as well. Wondering how the " red eye" effect is achieved with Phil seems to be in the eye ?





> Kim and Cora are the best for humour in EE very funny these two 
> 
> I wonder what Tanya told Alice about Derek





> thought tues ee was a very good ep, striking the right balance of drama and lighter momments.  loved kim as sgt benjamin.  denise and kim make a great double act.


I like denise. I like Cora. I can't stand Kim

----------


## parkerman

Kim is great.

(You can do another multi-quote now, Dennis.)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Kim is great.
> 
> (You can do another multi-quote now, Dennis.)


One definition of great is large.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Missed the omnibus. Didn't catch fridays episode. Glad Mo is back. Ben is getting creepier by the minute.

----------


## parkerman

> One definition of great is large.


She's large all right!

----------


## JustJodi

*Wow  what an episode !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Actors playing Mandy and Ian and Lucy were outstanding ,, and boy!!!!!!! Ian having a nervous breakdown,, did any one know that Mandy was leaving for good today ?????
Phil pushed Ian over the edge....
*

----------


## tammyy2j

Adam is doing a stellar job excellent acting from him tonight poor Ian he really only wants to be loved

----------

flappinfanny (26-05-2012), lizann (27-05-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

ee is  on form at the mo. a superb ep tonight,  adam woodyatt was outstanding and simon ashdowns script was brilliant.  it mad me cry.

----------


## Katy

yep i agree, It was really good. You really felt for Ian. Thought Adam was brilliant,

----------


## LostVoodoo

It got to the stage that when he put the pancake on I genuinely thought he was going to burn the house down!

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Adam Woodyatt has revealed that he is "overwhelmed" by the fan response to his current storyline.

The actor plays Ian Beale, who suffered a breakdown during last night's episode when Mandy Salter left him on the morning of their wedding.

Ian was seen walking down the side of a motorway in his pyjamas and is now expected to be off screen for around six weeks while Lucy and Phil try to look for him.

"I'm so overwhelmed by all your comments about last nights EE. Thank you. There are so many, Twitter won't let me download anymore!!" Woodyatt wrote on Twitter.

"It's taken nearly two hours to read them all. Great script from Simon Ashdown, direction from Ian White, and as ever our fantastic crews."

Viewers have also seen Ian struggle with financial pressures and the aftermath of Ben Mitchell's killer secret in recent weeks.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> yep i agree, It was really good. You really felt for Ian. Thought Adam was brilliant,


Definitely!  I've never seen him act so well.  So realistic it was upsetting.

----------


## lizann

Ben looked and acted liked he didnt care about his brother at all and no one would find that strange on the Square and Phil acting concerned for his enemy Ian 

I agree Ian was great I also thought Lucy and Mandy did well too

----------


## lizann

Poor Bobby did he ever get his breakfast  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (29-05-2012), tammyy2j (30-05-2012)

----------


## Brucie

Had to laugh at Heather's grave - blimey, was she buried on top of the ground - the mound of earth was big enough. The writers should know you can't put a headstone up that quickly - the ground has to settle first!

----------

tammyy2j (30-05-2012)

----------


## parkerman

There's a lot of things the writers should know but apparently don't. Soapworld is a different place to the one we all live in.

----------

JustJodi (08-06-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Had to laugh at Heather's grave - blimey, was she buried on top of the ground - the mound of earth was big enough. The writers should know you can't put a headstone up that quickly - the ground has to settle first!


I often think that the writers know very little about real life

----------

JustJodi (08-06-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Had to laugh at Heather's grave - blimey, was she buried on top of the ground - the mound of earth was big enough. The writers should know you can't put a headstone up that quickly - the ground has to settle first!


Plus the gravestone looked like a foam cut out with pink writing

----------


## sarah c

> Plus the gravestone looked like a foam cut out with pink writing


and it was already leaning more than the Pisa Tower...

----------

tammyy2j (30-05-2012)

----------


## megan999

I hope they find Ian alive, his breakdown brought tears to my eyes. Congratulations to Adam Woodyatt for a brilliant peformance  :Bow:  a nice branching off of the storyline of Heather's murder. 
IMO there is some chemistry between Cora and Derek.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I hope they find Ian alive, his breakdown brought tears to my eyes. Congratulations to Adam Woodyatt for a brilliant peformance  a nice branching off of the storyline of Heather's murder. 
> IMO there is some chemistry between Cora and Derek.


Yes Cora seems to like Derek and want to help him but then Tanya hates him surely it cant just be over him sleeping with Rainie at her and Max's wedding or did Derek rape or sleep with Tanya in the past and he is Lauren's real father as has been rumoured on a few other sites

----------

Glen1 (03-06-2012), megan999 (31-05-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

Derek is very keen on family

----------


## megan999

There's no EE tomorrow (Bank Holiday Monday) because of the Diamond Jubilee Concert.

Tuesday 5 June, EE as normal.

Wednesday 6 June, EE is one hour long, 8-9pm.

Thursday 7 June, EE as normal.

Friday 8 June, EE as normal.

----------

Dennis tanner (03-06-2012), flappinfanny (03-06-2012), Glen1 (03-06-2012), lizann (04-06-2012), tammyy2j (04-06-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

loved kim when she was on the phone in fridays eastenders:-

' kim's palace, oh yeah we do have limited vacancies. i could offer you the linford christie suite, with a 10% promotional discount and a complementary lunch box.'
brilliant. and they say eastenders dosent have a sense of humour!   :Smile:

----------

megan999 (04-06-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> loved kim when she was on the phone in fridays eastenders:-
> 
> ' kim's palace, oh yeah we do have limited vacancies. i could offer you the linford christie suite, with a 10% promotional discount and a complementary lunch box.'
> brilliant.* and they say eastenders dosent have a sense of humour!*


BIB....So they do

----------


## flappinfanny

liked the jubilee celebrations in tues ee.  funny when they were running from the r&r to the vic with the nicked booze.  the sight of cora running with her inhaler was brilliant and so funny.

a great sense of community spirit in ee.  :Smile:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> liked the jubilee celebrations in tues ee.  funny when they were running from the r&r to the vic with the nicked booze.  the sight of cora running with her inhaler was brilliant and so funny.
> 
> a great sense of community spirit in ee.


It's a great community where you steal off your neighbours

----------

flappinfanny (14-06-2012), lizann (06-06-2012), parkerman (06-06-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> It's a great community where you steal off your neighbours


Quite. And where one of the community swindles another member, who has psychiatric problems, out of lots of money.

----------

Dazzle (08-06-2012), JustJodi (08-06-2012)

----------


## lizann

I'm sick of Jean's whinning myself lately I know she is a ill and the storyline is showing her being taken advantage of but her whinning is grating on me

----------


## megan999

I enjoyed yesterday's double bill episode. Michael is so evil. I myself am enjoying Jean's acting. Can't wait for tonight's episode now.......
I find Afia and Tamwar so dull.

----------


## tammyy2j

Lucy looks so skinny 

I had to lol at Jean, she kept going to work for Janine after everything, I hope Michael is caught out soon

----------


## megan999

EE is only on Tuesday and Thursday this week (because of football). Should be at normal timeslots.

----------


## JustJodi

*I missed what happened on Friday, I can not use I-Player so can some one give me a thumbnail sketch what happened... Thanks gang 
*

----------


## sarah c

> *I missed what happened on Friday, I can not use I-Player so can some one give me a thumbnail sketch what happened... Thanks gang 
> *


Michael continued to deny ever having taken Jean's money.

kat calls Michael evil and a snake

Kim continues to do nothing at the B&B leading to Denise starting a work to rule....

----------

JustJodi (11-06-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

> Michael continued to deny ever having taken Jean's money.
> 
> kat calls Michael evil and a snake
> 
> Kim continues to do nothing at the B&B leading to Denise starting a work to rule....



Interesting nothing new is going on with Ben and his dastardly deeds ???  Kim is a lazy so and so,, what I do not understand is  how is it that KIM owns the B&B...where did the money come from ??????

----------

Dutchgirl (13-06-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> Interesting nothing new is going on with Ben and his dastardly deeds ???  Kim is a lazy so and so,, what I do not understand is  how is it that KIM owns the B&B...where did the money come from ??????


Zainab gave it to Kim and Denise from Yusef's will?  After the fire in which he died she felt guilty about receiving the money, and as the Insurance company wouldnt pay out

----------

JustJodi (12-06-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

> Zainab gave it to Kim and Denise from Yusef's will?  After the fire in which he died she felt guilty about receiving the money, and as the Insurance company wouldnt pay out



So it belongs to both Kim and Denise ???? So Denise really has a SAY SO ABOUT HOW the B&B is run ?? or is it exclusively Kim's ?????

----------


## sarah c

I thought both of them?  but I am happy to be corrected?!

----------


## JustJodi

> I thought both of them?  but I am happy to be corrected?!



Kim seems to be parading around as if she is the sole owner,, it was KIM'S PALACE    etc    So I presume Denise has no say so ????
Denise and Patrick should just leave her to it and let it fall down around her ears,, shes a selfish ungrateful BIATCH...

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Interesting nothing new is going on with Ben and his dastardly deeds ???  Kim is a lazy so and so,, what I do not understand is  how is it that KIM owns the B&B...where did the money come from ??????


I thought that Patrick let them have it and Patrick was always close to Denise, rather than Kim.

----------


## suzewebb

Felt not one iota of sympathy for Lucy Squeal tonight.  Deserves all she gets but no doubt she'll come out of it all smelling of chip fat!

----------


## lizann

I could have sworn Kat had meet Derek before

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ah do not like Kat's make up. But the is feisty as hell, you go girl!

Hope Alice will see how Derek threatens people, I so hate the man.

----------

JustJodi (13-06-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok some people think Lucy has gotten what she deserves, I don't ..I think this girl is being terrorized by this horrible bully..and Yes i agree with Dutchgirl, I hope Alice finds out what a horrible man her father is ( I use that term loosely) I also hope Joe ( the parole officer...not sure what u guys call it in the UK ) catches him doing something super wrong, and clap the SOB in jail, I really really do not like Derek..Kat's make up is a bit much, and does any one think shes had her lips done ???? Ah Poppy  LOL  what an airhead....*

----------


## JustJodi

> I thought that Patrick let them have it and Patrick was always close to Denise, rather than Kim.



*Thats what I thought too....kim has no concept of buisness, she just runs her mouth off,,and spends money ...I am sure there was NOT that much money there ...*

----------


## sarah c

> *Ok some people think Lucy has gotten what she deserves, I don't ..I think this girl is being terrorized by this horrible bully..and Yes i agree with Dutchgirl, I hope Alice finds out what a horrible man her father is ( I use that term loosely) I also hope Joe ( the parole officer...not sure what u guys call it in the UK ) catches him doing something super wrong, and clap the SOB in jail, I really really do not like Derek..Kat's make up is a bit much, and does any one think shes had her lips done ???? Ah Poppy  LOL  what an airhead....*


Lucy has been a cow and deserves some backlash for that - but not from a man of derek's age who is in no way related or has any responsibility over her - bully is right

I really dont like Derek and would like to see him get his just desserts.

and we are also forgetting when the character appeared briefly in EE before (Carol's weeding to Alan) Derek was massively racist, and blatant about it too!!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> [B]Ok some people think Lucy has gotten what she deserves, I don't ..I think this girl is being terrorized by this horrible bully..and Yes i agree with Dutchgirl, I hope Alice finds out what a horrible man her father is ( I use that term loosely) I also hope Joe ( the parole officer...not sure what u guys call it in the UK ) catches him doing something super wrong, and clap the SOB in jail, I really really do not like Derek.


He prefers Joseph

----------


## JustJodi

> He prefers Joseph


Yes he does indeed,,, I stand corrected :-)

----------


## tammyy2j

So still no word about Ian's whereabouts has Lucy contacted Simon, Jane and Peter about him?

If it was my dad I be round the police station every day

----------


## sarah c

> So still no word about Ian's whereabouts has Lucy contacted Simon, Jane and Peter about him?
> 
> If it was my dad I be round the police station every day


yes its time to call Jane..!! epsecially now Derek is starting to get nasty

to begin with Lucy didnt want to tell Jane, afraid that she'd take Bobby away etc etc, but its time now

----------


## Dennis tanner

> So still no word about Ian's whereabouts has Lucy contacted Simon, Jane and Peter about him?
> 
> If it was my dad I be round the police station every day


 If Lucy recognised her father as having a breakdown he would easily be found by a check at mental institutions




> yes its time to call Jane..!! epsecially now Derek is starting to get nasty
> 
> to begin with Lucy didnt want to tell Jane, afraid that she'd take Bobby away etc etc, but its time now


 Well put

----------

sarah c (14-06-2012)

----------


## Glen1

Ian may not be recieving medical care , could be sleeping rough or with Sharon (as some have suggested). Hopefully Alice will see Derek stealing money ,bullying Lucy and see him for what he is. The Probation Officer has been useless so far.Can't understand why Lucy doesn't clear the till regularlly. Wish I'd got shares in the cafe ,the amount of money Derek's taking out the till every time he goes in must be making a fortune.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Ian may not be recieving medical care , could be sleeping rough or with Sharon (as some have suggested). Hopefully Alice will see Derek stealing money ,bullying Lucy and see him for what he is. The Probation Officer has been useless so far.Can't understand why Lucy doesn't clear the till regularlly. Wish I'd got shares in the cafe ,the amount of money Derek's taking out the till every time he goes in must be making a fortune.


But unless he's barking mad, he wouldn't leave Lucy and Bobby alone would he?

----------


## Glen1

Agree, but judging  by the state he was in when he went walkabout, I don't think he knew whether he was Ian Beale , or the Xmas Fairy . Might be he's been kept locked up and can't make contact with anyone ?

----------

Dennis tanner (15-06-2012)

----------


## lizann

Kat and Derek flirting was cringy 

Janine looked like a younger Cora in her wedding hair style  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## suzewebb

Loving Jay Mitchell but when I saw him with Max in the cafe all I could think of was - he doesn't half look like Max.  The casting of Jay and Abi  is great - two lovely young natural actors.

----------

JustJodi (19-06-2012)

----------


## sarah c

I worry about Jay - he needs a good dose of sun!!   any paler and he will start looking like one of the creatures of the night!

----------


## tammyy2j

> I worry about Jay - he needs a good dose of sun!!   any paler and he will start looking like one of the creatures of the night!


Yes he looks sick

----------


## Brucie

The kids who play Jay and Abi are good young actors, and about the only 2 young characters in Eastenders who haven't been preoccupied with booze, sex, crime, being feckless and/or nasty to all and sundry etc, so why the ridiculous proposal storyline? Write something positive for them for once!

----------


## tammyy2j

> The kids who play Jay and Abi are good young actors, and about the only 2 young characters in Eastenders who haven't been preoccupied with booze, sex, crime, being feckless and/or nasty to all and sundry etc, so why the ridiculous proposal storyline? Write something positive for them for once!


I think Jay dont want to be on his own now especially after what Ben did to Heather, he is only one showing remorse and guilt 

Abi is all he has he dont want to lose her thats why he proposed

----------


## sarah c

> The kids who play Jay and Abi are good young actors, and about the only 2 young characters in Eastenders who haven't been preoccupied with booze, sex, crime, being feckless and/or nasty to all and sundry etc, so why the ridiculous proposal storyline? Write something positive for them for once!


but when you are that age, its all big gestures and not knowing how truly to behave

Jay sees Abi moving away, so makes the big gesture to show her he means to keep with her...

its only when you're old and cynical like Max that you rein that in?

----------


## Brucie

Don't know many 16 year old schoolgirls that have been proposed to - outside of soapland? Given that the trip she's making is for a whole 8 weeks, I think such a "big gesture" represents a daft plotline, to fit in with the stereotypical "Eastenders girl wants to do something positive with her life, so Eastenders male does his best to stop her".

----------


## sarah c

> Don't know many 16 year old schoolgirls that have been proposed to - outside of soapland? Given that the trip she's making is for a whole 8 weeks, I think such a "big gesture" represents a daft plotline, to fit in with the stereotypical "Eastenders girl wants to do something positive with her life, so Eastenders male does his best to stop her".


the big gesture doesnt have to be a proposal...?


but at that age when you are 'in love' it is the be all and end all, you cannot imagine not being with each other, and you go ott to show that?

and that aside, it doesnt have to be an Eastenders man that tries to subdue and control his 'woman'...? Bless, they still think we live is a machoistic world when we all know deep down the Matriach is always the leader of the pack......

----------


## megan999

No EE tomorrow (Monday).

EE on Tuesday at 7pm till 7.30pm.

EE double bill on Wednesday 8pm till 9pm.

If the Euro2012 Quarter final football IS NOT shown on BBC1 on Thursday, then EE will be shown double bill 7.30pm till 8.30pm.

If the Euro2012 Quarter final football IS shown on BBC1 on Thursday, then the EE double bill will be shown on FRIDAY 7.30pm to 8.30pm.

Hope this makes some sort of sense to you guys  :Smile:

----------

tammyy2j (19-06-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Don't know many 16 year old schoolgirls that have been proposed to - outside of soapland? Given that the trip she's making is for a whole 8 weeks, I think such a "big gesture" represents a daft plotline, to fit in with the stereotypical "Eastenders girl wants to do something positive with her life, so Eastenders male does his best to stop her".


What is the purpose of this 8 week trip and who is paying for it.?

----------


## parkerman

And why Costa Rica of all places?

----------


## sarah c

> And why Costa Rica of all places?


Abi had a scholorship I believe, and it is to 'work experience' wildlife or something because she wants to be a vet....?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Abi had a scholorship I believe, and it is to 'work experience' wildlife or something because she wants to be a vet....?


Why not Emmerdale?

----------


## JustJodi

> I worry about Jay - he needs a good dose of sun!!   any paler and he will start looking like one of the creatures of the night!



all he needs is a bit of glitter on his face... yup  Edward Cullin's baby brother  LOL

----------


## sarah c

> Why not Emmerdale?


cos they only have one sheep???

----------


## Dennis tanner

> cos they only have one sheep???


What about Edna's dog?

----------


## JustJodi

*Getting confused here I thought this was an EASTENDERS thread, not Emmerdale ????? LOL*

----------


## suzewebb

> *Getting confused here I thought this was an EASTENDERS thread, not Emmerdale ????? LOL*


Well I suppose when something interesting actually happens in Albert Square more people will talk about it.  LOL

----------


## suzewebb

> Yes he looks sick


He lives in Albert Square and he has to see Ben Mitchell every day - wouldn't YOU look sick if that were you???

----------


## suzewebb

> No EE tomorrow (Monday).
> 
> EE on Tuesday at 7pm till 7.30pm.
> 
> EE double bill on Wednesday 8pm till 9pm.
> 
> If the Euro2012 Quarter final football IS NOT shown on BBC1 on Thursday, then EE will be shown double bill 7.30pm till 8.30pm.
> 
> If the Euro2012 Quarter final football IS shown on BBC1 on Thursday, then the EE double bill will be shown on FRIDAY 7.30pm to 8.30pm.
> ...


No it makes no sense to me at all.  Why is a load of men in shorts running round and getting all sweaty given preferential treatment?  Then again - Hmmmmmmm (daydreams) !!!!!  Yuck just had a nasty vision of Phil Mitchell and Derek running round and getting all sweaty and NOT LIKING IT AT ALL!!!!!

----------

Siobhan (19-06-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Diana back for Janice's wedding but not Pat's funeral  :Angry: 

Loved Ricky's line to Janice about not killing this husband  :Lol: 

BTW is you watch the show you know why I call Janine now Janice  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

megan999 (21-06-2012)

----------


## megan999

No EE tonight due to Euro2012, quarterfinal between Portugal & Czech Republic.

EE on tomorrow night Friday, 7.30pm till 8.30pm.

Can't wait for the football to end. But then we have the Olympics to look forward to............. :Sad:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Diana back for Janice's wedding but not Pat's funeral 
> 
> Loved Ricky's line to Janice about not killing this husband 
> 
> BTW is you watch the show you know why I call Janine now Janice


KIm is thick as well as unfunny

----------


## tammyy2j

> KIm is thick as well as unfunny


I find Kimberley hilarious

----------

lizann (23-06-2012), parkerman (21-06-2012), sarah c (22-06-2012)

----------


## suzewebb

> I find Kimberley hilarious


I think there are several characters who are funny but not so obvious.  Billy Mitchell, Max and Tanya - to name just three.  They all provide subtle comedy as well as drama when required.  Janine also has good comedy moments.  
At present Jean is doing my head in but the actress is superb at playing someone living on the edge of her nerves - it must be exhausting.  
I also find myself unusually feeling for Janine.  Michael was almost human last episode but his bad man act makes Derek look like Santa!

The most pleasing characters at the moment for me are Jay and Abi.  Two nice light young people going through what we've all gone through.  Okay so I didn't witness a murder and I haven't been chosen to do some work abroad with animals and I wasn't engaged at their age but except for those few things and the fact that one had his dad murdered and the other had a sister who tried to kill her dad - other than that - we've all gone through what they have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now all we need is Ben to disappear up Lucy's backside forever and my life will be complete.

----------

parkerman (22-06-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

*Well this evenings episode was GREAT.............not going to go into detail,,,but I thought it was better than average..one thing I will mention, Janine might have torn up the copy of the pre-nup but she did not call her attorney to cancel it, so Michael is still not gonna get diddly squat.*

----------

Glen1 (22-06-2012)

----------


## Glen1

Much better episode, thought Jean, Michael and Janine acted well imo, bit of a tear jerker at the end. Good bonus seeing Derek getting a smack in the mouth.

----------

JustJodi (23-06-2012), lizann (23-06-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

> Much better episode, thought Jean, Michael and Janine acted well imo, bit of a tear jerker at the end. Good bonus seeing Derek getting a smack in the mouth.


*Oh yea I am glad Joey punched Derek in the mouth*

----------


## kayuqtuq

I can't stand Michael, he's like a snake and gives me the creeps!

----------


## parkerman

Exactly what he's supposed to do. Great acting by Steve John Shepherd.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## suzewebb

Welll Michael stooped to an all time low - but it looks like it's all come back to bite him in the bum with his poor little baby.  Great acting by Charlie (Janine)  She actually outshone everyone in my book tonight.  She so deserves best actress over Jessie Wallace for once.

Finding it so difficult to hate Michael though cos the actor Steve John Shepherd was so sweet and comical in This Life and I can't take his evilness seriously.  

Not an awful lot of happy happy in this episode.  Even the wedding itself and max's proposal weren't celebratory light moments.  

Loved Jay again showing the angst and black and whiteness of a teenager in turmoil.  Will be a shame there is no Abi for the sweet moments for a while.

Derek - who cares - panto villain!!!  His daughter Alice - who cares - vacuous.  And now Joey - who cares - Now if he had been half decent looking (in my opinion) I might have forgiven him for being bland - but he's no Ryan Malloy or Dennis Rickman!!!

----------

lizann (23-06-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Welll Michael stooped to an all time low - but it looks like it's all come back to bite him in the bum with his poor little baby.  Great acting by Charlie (Janine)  She actually outshone everyone in my book tonight.  She so deserves best actress over Jessie Wallace for once.


 There are actresses in other soaps

----------


## lizann

> Welll Michael stooped to an all time low - but it looks like it's all come back to bite him in the bum with his poor little baby.  Great acting by Charlie (Janine)  She actually outshone everyone in my book tonight.  She so deserves best actress over Jessie Wallace for once.
> 
> Finding it so difficult to hate Michael though cos the actor Steve John Shepherd was so sweet and comical in This Life and I can't take his evilness seriously.  
> 
> Not an awful lot of happy happy in this episode.  Even the wedding itself and max's proposal weren't celebratory light moments.  
> 
> Loved Jay again showing the angst and black and whiteness of a teenager in turmoil.  Will be a shame there is no Abi for the sweet moments for a while.
> 
> Derek - who cares - panto villain!!!  His daughter Alice - who cares - vacuous.  And now Joey - who cares - Now if he had been half decent looking (in my opinion) I might have forgiven him for being bland - but he's no Ryan Malloy or Dennis Rickman!!!


I got to agree Charlie is fantastic as Janine

----------


## suzewebb

> There are actresses in other soaps


I was simply referring to amongst Eastenders cast.  She is never nominated on behalf of her soap.  

Personally I truly believe it's about time Emmerdale got the credit it deserves but that's for another thread!

----------


## flappinfanny

i do agree with reference to emmerdale, but yeap well save it for another time. 

 back to walford.    i have been gripped the last couple of weeks, even with the flippin football messing things up.  credit to the beeb for not being lack luster.    superb peformances from charlie, john, jessie and special priase has to go to gillian, she certainly deserves to be nominated for best actress.  a superb performance.  

a nice introduction to the character of joey, easy on the eye and  he can act as well.  

lets hope ee can keep this standard up.  unmissable at the mo.   :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

'EastEnders present the latest lambs to the marital slaughter

Another fairytale wedding in wonderful Walford. What could possibly go wrong?

The latest lambs to the marital slaughter are popular pauper Michael Moon and his fabulously wealthy fiancee Janine Malloy.

Like so many multi-millionaires, cartoon baddie Janine chooses to live in a pokey little terraced hovel in the wrong part of town.

Mayfair, Knightsbridge, Chelsea... no thanks. She’ll take London E20 any day.

And when you’re rolling in money where better to tie the knot than a tent in the middle of shabby Albert Square?

But this is the tiny micro-world of EastEnders... and the agoraphobic Cockney rabble are not allowed to stray more than 50 yards from the Queen Vic. It’s the law.

To add to the manic melodrama, Janine is supposed to be pregnant. And has been for at least three years if her colossal baby bump is anything to go by.

“I wouldn’t be surprised if there’s a big fat cushion stuffed up there!” squeals crazy Jean. Certainly looks like it. Big Fat Cushion Wedding.

But back to the far fetched action... and the crappy couple’s chaotic nuptials are hit by so many totally unexpected last minute hitches it’s touch and go whether the tacky ceremony will even go ahead.

Cor blimey – what a surprise. Would you Adam and Eve it? Er... yes.

Anyway, while wild-eyed Jean continues to bore for Britain about the ten grand Michael conned her out of, Kat is on his case.

“Do you even love Janine?” she asks him.

Clearly overcome by the romance of the occasion, the smitten groom-to-be replies: “She’s alright. Good in the sack. Not as good as you, mind.” Ah... isn’t that special?

After Kat informs him that Jean is all set to top herself, the ridiculously unpredictable Mr Moon suddenly confesses he sweet-talked Loonytunes into handing him the cash. Unbelievable! Literally.

Onto the main event... where Rick-a-a-y reveals a genuine talent for Shakespeare with a *beautiful speech from The Taming Of The Shrew (Janine being the shrew. Geddit?).

But just as they’re on the point of exchanging their vows Michael whisks his intended to a secluded corner of the Square and persuades her to rip up their pre-nup. Highly likely.

Then they return to say their I do’s in the nick of time... just before the blushing bride’s waters break. Oh no!

Rather too graphic scenes at the hospital as Janine’s little girl is born 11 weeks premature... and dazed Michael wanders around the delivery room getting in the way of the doctors.

Would they allow the father to go medical sight-seeing during a full scale emergency? Of course not. But in Soapland any similarities to real life are entirely unintentional.

In fairness... the BBC’s most watched programme is definitely improving. It’s still way too depressing. But shards of light are beginning to pierce the relentless darkness.

Meanwhile, the marry-go-round never stops. OMG... mad Max has proposed to tawdry Tanya! Here we go again...'

 By Kevin O'Sullivan in today's Sunday Mirror.

All so very true!

----------

alan45 (25-06-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> *Well this evenings episode was GREAT.............not going to go into detail,,,but I thought it was better than average..one thing I will mention, Janine might have torn up the copy of the pre-nup but she did not call her attorney to cancel it, so Michael is still not gonna get diddly squat.*


 Don'ty bank on it. This is EE and the normal law does not apply




> 'EastEnders present the latest lambs to the marital slaughter
> 
> Another fairytale wedding in wonderful Walford. What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> The latest lambs to the marital slaughter are popular pauper Michael Moon and his fabulously wealthy fiancee Janine Malloy.
> 
> Like so many multi-millionaires, cartoon baddie Janine chooses to live in a pokey little terraced hovel in the wrong part of town.
> 
> Mayfair, Knightsbridge, Chelsea... no thanks. Sheâll take London E20 any day.
> ...


 I don't rate Mr Sullivan. Apart from soaps, he only writes about rubbish programmes.

----------

flappinfanny (25-06-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> I don't rate Mr Sullivan. Apart from soaps, he only writes about rubbish programmes.


 I'm sure he'll be mortified to hear you don't rate him.

----------

alan45 (25-06-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I'm sure he'll be mortified to hear you don't rate him.


So he should be. He's crap.

----------

flappinfanny (25-06-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Gillian, Charlie and Steve all played blinders as Jean, Janine and Michael in Friday's episode

----------

flappinfanny (25-06-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

the likes of o'sullivan, shelley, hyland and bushell are pretty pointless and irrelevant.  the likes of hilary kingsley, margaret forward, nina myskov and jaqui stephens were the best kind of soap critics, they knew their onions and were excellent journalists, the same cannot be said for o' sullivan and co!

----------


## flappinfanny

> 'EastEnders present the latest lambs to the marital slaughter
> 
> Another fairytale wedding in wonderful Walford. What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> The latest lambs to the marital slaughter are popular pauper Michael Moon and his fabulously wealthy fiancee Janine Malloy.
> 
> Like so many multi-millionaires, cartoon baddie Janine chooses to live in a pokey little terraced hovel in the wrong part of town.
> 
> Mayfair, Knightsbridge, Chelsea... no thanks. She’ll take London E20 any day.
> ...


what a pity our local chippy no longer uses newspapers to wrap our fish and chips in.

----------


## alan45

> I don't rate Mr Sullivan. Apart from soaps, he only writes about rubbish programmes.


And EE at the minute fits into both categories.

Personally I think Kevin has summed up EE to perfection. His articles are generally humourus

----------

parkerman (25-06-2012)

----------


## alan45

> So he should be. He's crap.


Reviews are subjective and oviously The Mirror thinks Kevin is doing a good job

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Reviews are subjective and oviously The Mirror thinks Kevin is doing a good job


My problem with him is that he very rarely comments on serious dramas and spends far too much time commenting on the same trashy nonsense and I am not referring to soaps.

----------


## parkerman

> the likes of o'sullivan, shelley, hyland and bushell are pretty pointless and irrelevant.


Is that because they don't think that Eastenders is the greatest programme since tv was invented?

----------

alan45 (26-06-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Is that because they don't think that Eastenders is the greatest programme since tv was invented?


gosh no, certainly not!  ee is far from the greatest show since tv was invented but most probably the most important to bbc1.  i just feel the likes of o sullivan and co are irrelevant because they rarely have anything positive or more importantly constructive to say about television, unlike hilary kingsley.

and for the record im not a blinded obsessive ee fan who thinks the walford soap is the best thing since sliced bread!!!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

It great having Ricky back he isnt the sharpest tool in the box but always caring and funny 

Charlie and Steve are doing superb acting as Janine and Michael really feel for them and the little one 

I love how Janine always remembers Pat

----------


## Dennis tanner

> It great having Ricky back


 Not really




> he isnt the sharpest tool in the box


  I wouldn't even let him in the box



> but always caring


 True


> and funny


 Not true

----------


## megan999

Details from the Eastenders Website:

Tue 26 June - EE as normal
Thurs 28 June - No EE
Fri 29 June - EE as normal

Mon 2 July - EE as normal
Tue 3 July - EE as normal
Wed 4 July - 8.30 to 9pm
Thu 5 July - EE as normal
Fri 6 July - EE as normal

I guess it pays to pay attention to the Wimbledom matches in case they switch it to BBC2 or something.

----------

Glen1 (26-06-2012), lizann (27-06-2012), Perdita (26-06-2012)

----------


## megan999

Why is Whitney so tanned? 
I am also loving having Rickaay back  :Smile: 
I wonder if Jean will give Michael back his St. Christopher.
Derek and his long lost family are not a good addition to EE IMO. Soon they'll have his ex-wife on the scene.
Even though I'm loving Janine/Michael/Jean storyline, I still want Ben to be brought to justice soon, before I give up caring that the horrible lad should be brought to justice! They have dragged out the Heather murder storyline too much, IMO.

----------


## parkerman

> Why is Whitney so tanned? 
> 
> Even though I'm loving Janine/Michael/Jean storyline, I still want Ben to be brought to justice soon, before I give up caring that the horrible lad should be brought to justice! They have dragged out the Heather murder storyline too much, IMO.


Very true. It makes you wonder what Inspector Marsbar is doing? Have all investigations stopped? Is the case too difficult to crack? Will it have to be referred to Amanda Redman in about 10 years time?

----------

megan999 (27-06-2012)

----------


## lizann

Why did Max and Phil assume it was Lucy who vandalised the car?

She didnt even ask what she was suppose to have done but still offered to pay cash 

Loving Kim and Cora tonight and nice to see Christian and Syed and baby all together happy

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Why did Max and Phil assume it was Lucy who vandalised the car?


Chip fat

----------


## flappinfanny

another good week for the walford soap.   for those who say ee cannot do comedy need to watch fridays ep.  

loved the scene with zainab and denise in the minute mart.  funny   :Smile:

----------

lizann (30-06-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> another good week for the walford soap.   for those who say ee cannot do comedy need to watch fridays ep.  
> 
> loved the scene with zainab and denise in the minute mart.  funny


Zainab was about 15 feet over the top.

----------

flappinfanny (30-06-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

but 15 feet less than sir anthony cotton of weatherfield.   :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> another good week for the walford soap.   for those who say ee cannot do comedy need to watch fridays ep.  
> 
> loved the scene with zainab and denise in the minute mart.  funny


denise and zainab work well together quite funny at times

----------


## Dennis tanner

> but 15 feet less than sir anthony cotton of weatherfield.


Agreed

----------


## parkerman

Interesting letter in the Radio Times this week from Geoff Parr, Maidstone, Kent:

"Sorry to disappoint Janine and Michael but their wedding is null and void. Albert Square is an open space and therefore cannot be licensed for weddings, as the registrar should have known. She may have course be getting a backhander from Janine?"

----------


## Abbie

Yeah but people do get married outside, like on a beach etc

----------


## lizann

> Chip fat


Lola did work in the chippy they never thought of her

----------


## parkerman

> Yeah but people do get married outside, like on a beach etc


You're absolutely right, Abbie. 

Apparently there are almost 400 licensed outdoor wedding venues in the UK. So the writer of the Radio Times letter is wrong in that respect. However, it is the case that Albert Square was probably never licensed as a wedding venue. Walford Council would have had to apply for a licence and it seems unlikely they would ever have done so.

----------


## Abbie

> You're absolutely right, Abbie. 
> 
> Apparently there are almost 400 licensed outdoor wedding venues in the UK. So the writer of the Radio Times letter is wrong in that respect. However, it is the case that Albert Square was probably never licensed as a wedding venue. Walford Council would have had to apply for a licence and it seems unlikely they would ever have done so.


Yeah I suppose, I guess we're just meant to think with all the money Janine has, she got it sorted

----------


## Siobhan

> You're absolutely right, Abbie. 
> 
> Apparently there are almost 400 licensed outdoor wedding venues in the UK. So the writer of the Radio Times letter is wrong in that respect. However, it is the case that Albert Square was probably never licensed as a wedding venue. Walford Council would have had to apply for a licence and it seems unlikely they would ever have done so.


Didn't Pat and Frank get married on the square too so they probably have a licence

----------


## Dennis tanner

Normal laws do not apply to Walford

----------


## parkerman

> Didn't Pat and Frank get married on the square too so they probably have a licence


Did they? When they got married it was definitely the case that outdoor venues couldn't be licensed as it is a fairly new innovation. Even if it was possible, I still think it highly unlikely in the extreme that Walford Council would ever have applied for a licence for Albert Square to be used as a wedding venue.

----------


## lizann

So who did slapper Kat drop her drawers to?

Ray seems too obvious 

Another ex copper from Sunhill on the show tonight

----------


## flappinfanny

what a utterly stupid and badly written ep.  shame as ee had turned a corner and had shown real signs of improvement.  i normally stick up for the walford soap, but to say weds ep was abysmal just dosent come close. 

We know Kats a slapper, but she wouldnt do that to alfie again.  the writers need to come up with something better than this.  i dont know whether we blame bk for this or lw.  either way it wasnt ee finest hour.  duff duff duff duff duff

do we really care whos kats bit is?????  i think the writers and production team need to grow up.   :Sad:

----------

Brucie (05-07-2012), tammyy2j (05-07-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

I want to know where they can find a playing field with goalposts and everything marked out for football this time of year

----------

sarah c (05-07-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> I want to know where they can find a playing field with goalposts and everything marked out for football this time of year


Chingford Playing Fields, about 200 yards from where I live for one.

In fact there are plenty of football pitches that are left up all year.

----------

Dennis tanner (05-07-2012)

----------


## Brucie

> what a utterly stupid and badly written ep.  shame as ee had turned a corner and had shown real signs of improvement.  i normally stick up for the walford soap, but to say weds ep was abysmal just dosent come close. 
> 
> We know Kats a slapper, but she wouldnt do that to alfie again.  the writers need to come up with something better than this.  i dont know whether we blame bk for this or lw.  either way it wasnt ee finest hour.  duff duff duff duff duff
> 
> do we really care whos kats bit is?????  i think the writers and production team need to grow up.


Completely agree - Kat suddenly going into hyper-slut mode was ridiculous. Even if she did start to behave like that, she would NEVER be desperate enough to cosy up to the hyper-ugly Derek Branning! Someone should also tell Shane Ritchie that it's not just football he can't play - he has no idea how to play a drunk!

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (05-07-2012), lizann (06-07-2012), tammyy2j (05-07-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> I want to know where they can find a playing field with goalposts and everything marked out for football this time of year


too true Dennis, as a bit of an ex-player - even a friendly game this time of year was impossible??!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Terrible cringey episode last night I would even say disgusting 

Kat used be a character I liked but it is hard to like her now

----------

lizann (06-07-2012), megan999 (05-07-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> too true Dennis, as a bit of an ex-player - even a friendly game this time of year was impossible??!!


Come to Chingford Avenue playing fields, Clacton. Everyone welcome.  :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (06-07-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> Come to Chingford Avenue playing fields, Clacton. Everyone welcome.


brilliant we can all form a team like the Vic!!!!

----------

Siobhan (05-07-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> brilliant we can all form a team like the Vic!!!!


Travelling might be a problem...well, not for me, obviously!  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> Come to Chingford Avenue playing fields, Clacton. Everyone welcome.


we have a football pitch beside us that is available all year round

----------


## sarah c

> Travelling might be a problem...well, not for me, obviously!


oh I've spent many a lost weekend playing football in Clacton!!!


but bagsy not in goal!!

----------


## sarah c

> but bagsy not in goal!!


cos thats where the fat one always goes!!!!!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Come to Chingford Avenue playing fields, Clacton. Everyone welcome.


Do they also supply and referree and linesmen this time of year?

----------


## Siobhan

> Do they also supply and referree and linesmen this time of year?


Yeah me ma and me dad and me uncle bob are pretty good at it.. we can use jumpers for goalpost..

----------


## flappinfanny

a slightly better ep of ee, (well that wouldnt be hard after weds ep.)   ee was helped by a woeful  under performing corrie.

 the kat (s**g fest who dunnit) will drag on me thinks.  my moneys on derek   :Sad:     liked the scenes with joey.  zaniab and denise are always good value.   :Smile:

----------


## lizann

Michael isnt spending much time at the hospital with his wife and daughter now 

The Kat affair storyline is awful

----------


## Glen1

Sometimes the soaps can produce a bit of magic, for me last night , a drunken Shirley climbing up the scaffold and more importantly finding Jean up there with her telescope and a flask of tea . Jean's attempts to release Shirley's grip on the sscaffold rounded it off nicely imo.

----------

flappinfanny (08-07-2012), lizann (08-07-2012), megan999 (07-07-2012)

----------


## lizann

> Sometimes the soaps can produce a bit of magic, for me last night , a drunken Shirley climbing up the scaffold and more importantly finding Jean up there with her telescope and a flask of tea . Jean's attempts to release Shirley's grip on the sscaffold rounded it off nicely imo.


Shirley was a very good drunk very beliveable at least to me anyways 

The shadow that was with Kat looked tall to me maybe Jack, Michael or Ray

----------

Glen1 (08-07-2012)

----------


## Glen1

> Shirley was a very good drunk very beliveable at least to me anyways 
> 
> The shadow that was with Kat looked tall to me maybe Jack, Michael or Ray


Agree Lizann, Shirley was good ,didn't appear to be a stunt actor climbing the ladder either. The shadow looked a good profile for Michael, unless it was done to throw us off the scent, certainly someone tall.

----------


## Glen1

> Shirley was a very good drunk very beliveable at least to me anyways 
> 
> The shadow that was with Kat looked tall to me maybe Jack, Michael or Ray


Agree Lizann, Shirley was good ,didn't appear to be a stunt actor climbing the ladder either. The shadow looked a good profile for Michael, unless it was done to throw us off the scent, certainly someone tall.

----------


## JustJodi

*I think it is MAX  hes such a horn dog, and he was always the PUSHY TYPE. 
*

----------


## JustJodi

> Michael isnt spending much time at the hospital with his wife and daughter now 
> 
> The Kat affair storyline is awful


I agree  Kat is getting too old to play a slapper and a tramp and a cheating wife,, shes just awful....

----------

tammyy2j (09-07-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

I thought that Shirley's singing was nothing special

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought that Shirley's singing was nothing special


She has the Eastend Factor  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

Hopefully a friendship or even romance happens between Jean and Andrew 

Ray is a huge idiot to cheat on Kim with Kat if it is him which seems too obvious now

----------


## lizann

Hopefully a friendship or even romance happens between Jean and Andrew 

Ray is a huge idiot to cheat on Kim with Kat if it is him which seems too obvious now

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Ray is a huge idiot to cheat on Kim with Kat if it is him which seems too obvious now


Ray is a huge idiot to be with the awful Kim

----------


## flappinfanny

aunty kimberley is far to good for that plank of wood.  take him and his winey woeful daughter and push off.   :Mad:

----------

lizann (15-07-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I like AJ good to see other brothers besides the Mitchells and Brannings

----------


## lizann

> Ray is a huge idiot to be with the awful Kim


She is better than Kat

----------


## lizann

> Ray is a huge idiot to be with the awful Kim


She is better than Kat

----------


## Dennis tanner

> She is better than Kat


I don't like either

----------


## LostVoodoo

It might not be Ray she's having it away with, she might just be being weird around the two becuase they're a happy couple and she's feeling guilty. Plus it's too soon and obvious for this storyline, which is apparently going to drag on forever. She'll starting flirting with or paying attention to one of the others soon.

----------


## parkerman

> Plus it's too soon and obvious for this storyline, which is apparently going to drag on forever.


Until an explosive Christmas Day episode set to rock the Square....

----------


## parkerman

> Plus it's too soon and obvious for this storyline, which is apparently going to drag on forever.


Until an explosive Christmas Day episode set to rock the Square....

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Until an explosive Christmas Day episode set to rock the Square....


One of 6 good epsiodes a year

----------


## JustJodi

*Am I the only one who is sick of Ben and his whiney " give me another chance"  I loved it when Jay said he was JAY BROWN,, when Ben tried to make it that Jay was a Mitchell,,*

----------


## parkerman

> One of 6 good epsiodes a year


As many as that?

----------


## parkerman

> One of 6 good epsiodes a year


As many as that?

----------

flappinfanny (14-07-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> *Am I the only one who is sick of Ben and his whiney " give me another chance"  I loved it when Jay said he was JAY BROWN,, when Ben tried to make it that Jay was a Mitchell,,*


I also hate it when Ben keeps on about them being brothers

----------


## tammyy2j

> *Am I the only one who is sick of Ben and his whiney " give me another chance"  I loved it when Jay said he was JAY BROWN,, when Ben tried to make it that Jay was a Mitchell,,*


Back to Jay Mitchell tonight having Ben's back again 

Why didnt Max invite Tanya when the other women showed up and are Roxy and Kat friends again now

----------


## tammyy2j

> *Am I the only one who is sick of Ben and his whiney " give me another chance"  I loved it when Jay said he was JAY BROWN,, when Ben tried to make it that Jay was a Mitchell,,*


Back to Jay Mitchell tonight having Ben's back again 

Why didnt Max invite Tanya when the other women showed up and are Roxy and Kat friends again now

----------


## Dennis tanner

Back to being brothers again :Nono:

----------


## flappinfanny

> As many as that?


miaow   :Nono:

----------


## megan999

I hope that's not the last we see of AJ, he made me laugh  :Smile:

----------

lizann (15-07-2012), tammyy2j (16-07-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I hope that's not the last we see of AJ, he made me laugh


Me too.  Would like to see him as a regular character.

----------

lizann (15-07-2012), megan999 (17-07-2012)

----------


## lizann

Yes I hope AJ returns

----------


## megan999

Did anyone watch the special red button mini episode about Billy Mitchell's torch bearer experience?
I thought it was quite good  :Smile:  Omid Djahlili (sp) who played the taxi driver was funny.  :Thumbsup: 
I forgot - who nominated Billy to carry the torch in the first place?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Did anyone watch the special red button mini episode about Billy Mitchell's torch bearer experience?
> I thought it was quite good  Omid Djahlili (sp) who played the taxi driver was funny. 
> I forgot - who nominated Billy to carry the torch in the first place?


Any link or YT vid of it?

----------


## JustJodi

*This evenings scene between Alfie and his cousin Michael were just  great, Alfie actually did not come across a "muppet" like he usually does, he really did the job well and told Michael off   I sort of had a feeling that Janine was not going to trust Michael... Now a question,,, DID JANINE AND MICHAEL get married ??  I mean did they go thru the entire ceremony, or was she whisked off to the hospital before the wedding ceremony was done and dusted ????? If they were not legally wed, then the pre-nup is null and void ????  Cora and Patrick  LOL*

----------


## parkerman

Yes they were married and Janine tore the pre-nup up anyway.

----------


## tammyy2j

Cora is already an EE legend imo she is a great character love her

----------


## megan999

Billy's Olympic Nightmare part one

----------

Dutchgirl (23-07-2012), tammyy2j (18-07-2012)

----------


## megan999

Billy's Olympic nightmare part two

----------

Dutchgirl (23-07-2012), Siobhan (18-07-2012), tammyy2j (18-07-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Yes they were married and Janine tore the pre-nup up anyway.


Stupid girl!!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes they were married and Janine tore the pre-nup up anyway.


Would her solicitor still have a copy?

----------


## JustJodi

> Would her solicitor still have a copy?



*He/She better.. but again with EE  who knows  The lawyer's office might have gotten flooded and lost all data  LOL*

----------


## Dennis tanner

BIlly Mitchell- professional idiot

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Poppy live in Dot's house?

----------


## megan999

EE is on different times this week:

Mon 23 July: 8-8.30pm AND 9-9.30pm
Tue 24 July: usual time
Wed 25 July: 8-8.30pm
Thu 26 July: No EE because of Olympics football Great Britain VS Senegal
Fri 27 July: No EE because of Olympics Opening Ceremony Countdown

----------

JustJodi (22-07-2012), tammyy2j (22-07-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

> Does Poppy live in Dot's house?


  yea she moved in when Fat Boy suggested it  ...I think she was a tad bit better off ...

----------

tammyy2j (22-07-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

> EE is on different times this week:
> 
> Mon 23 July: 8-8.30pm AND 9-9.30pm
> Tue 24 July: usual time
> Wed 25 July: 8-8.30pm
> Thu 26 July: No EE because of Olympics football Great Britain VS Senegal
> Fri 27 July: No EE because of Olympics Opening Ceremony Countdown


     I guess we are going to see a bit less of EE until the Olympics are over ???????

----------


## Dutchgirl

Even my husband paused to watch Billy run with the torch, they all seemd genuinly impressed by it all! It is of course such an honour!

----------


## Glen1

Two decent episodes tonight imo. Liked the banter on the tube , and Billy doing his torch run.

----------

tammyy2j (24-07-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

ee  was heads and shoulders above the northern soaps tonight, congrats to all.

----------

tammyy2j (24-07-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> ee  was heads and shoulders above the northern soaps tonight, congrats to all.


It's nice that EE makes an effort every so often

----------


## parkerman

Yes, like the police just allowing Billy to get away and Lola's very convincing baby (!)

Plus don't they have ambulances in Walford?

----------


## parkerman

Yes, like the police just allowing Billy to get away and Lola's very convincing baby (!)

Plus don't they have ambulances in Walford?

----------


## LostVoodoo

Lola told them not to call an ambulance because she thought the hospital would have the baby taken into care. Much better for its well-being to have it on a dirty kebab shop floor obviously...

Actually, my favourite thing was the horrendous amount of fake tan Lola had on, she was terracotta!

----------

JustJodi (25-07-2012), parkerman (24-07-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Lola told them not to call an ambulance because she thought the hospital would have the baby taken into care.


I must have missed that, thanks LostVoodoo.

----------


## parkerman

> Lola told them not to call an ambulance because she thought the hospital would have the baby taken into care.


I must have missed that, thanks LostVoodoo.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I must have missed that, thanks LostVoodoo.


I think I did as well, mainly because I couldn't understand much of what she was saying.

However, I did hear her say, quite correctly, that she will be a totally crap mom.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Loved Bobby's tee.

Oh my Derek has met his (very fit indeed) match!!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Loved Bobby's tee.

Oh my Derek has met his (very fit indeed) match!!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Two decent episodes tonight imo. Liked the banter on the tube , and Billy doing his torch run.


Was the second episode all live or just the part with Billy running with the torch?

Some nice comedic moments

----------


## flappinfanny

> Loved Bobby's tee.
> 
> Oh my Derek has met his (very fit indeed) match!!


indeed  :Smile:   very easy on the eye, but its the new ryan in corrie that does it for me.   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

*Is it just me  or does every one show up in other peoples houses uninvited ??? Derek showed up in Ian's house,,, Phil did the same ,,, why is it the bad guys always seem to have open ended invites?????? LOL  How did Derek SOBER up so quickly, he was pretty out of it when he was at the Vic,,, Joe is def. easy on the eye, and lordy did u see those guns on him ,  whoo hooo When did Janine and Whitney become BUDDIES ?? I know she was in her wedding cos no one else wanted to stand up with her, but now ????  I am going off on Kat, I just cringe every time she shows up on the screen, shes such a SLAPPER ( this is a polite word,, not the word I wanted to use LOL ) Tanya made a fool of herself ..over Cora and Patrick..I really thought Cora and Patrick would have made a fun couple,, now Lola,,, she is going to be interesting to watch now she has the baby, of course we will not see much of the BABY,, like Tommy and Amy and Massood's lil one.. they must have been born with built in baby sitters/nannies*

----------

megan999 (26-07-2012)

----------


## megan999

Don't forget, EastEnders is switching to BBC2 for the next two weeks.

Monday 30 July - Usual time
Tuesday 31 July - Usual time
Thursday 2 August - Usual time
Friday 3 August - No EE

----------

Glen1 (26-07-2012), tammyy2j (26-07-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Janine as hired Whitney as her live in nanny

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Don't forget, EastEnders is switching to BBC2 for the next two weeks.
> 
> Monday 30 July - Usual time
> Tuesday 31 July - Usual time
> Thursday 2 August - Usual time
> Friday 3 August - No EE


They should just have BB2 as the Olympic channel

----------


## parkerman

> They should just have BB2 as the Olympic channel


There are already 24 specially designated BBC Olympic Channels....

----------

Dennis tanner (26-07-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> They should just have BB2 as the Olympic channel


There are already 24 specially designated BBC Olympic Channels....

----------


## flappinfanny

superb performances from ann mitchell and jo joyner.

the hurt and anger shown by ann was brilliantly portrayed.  an amazing actor, ee are very lucky to have ann mitchell.

----------

tammyy2j (30-07-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

im gettin withdrawl symptoms, no ee last night, having to wait til monday, oh no!!!   i need my fix  :Sad:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> superb performances from ann mitchell and jo joyner.
> 
> the hurt and anger shown by ann was brilliantly portrayed.  an amazing actor, ee are very lucky to have ann mitchell.


I hope they can keep her

----------


## flappinfanny

if anyone missed mondays eastenders i advise them to watch it on iplayer. whether you are a fan or not is irrelevant. this is how a soap opera should be. 

the performance by ann mitchell was incredible, raw, moving and left a lump in your throat. this is some of the best acting i have ever seen on television.

eastenders blew away the competition and made the likes of the drug storyline in corrie and the troubles with the kings in emmerdale irrelevant and look third rate.

----------


## tammyy2j

Cora is an EE legend already imo brillant character well played for Ann Mitchell

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Cora is an EE legend already imo brillant character well played for Ann Mitchell


She is very good. So much so that she's a bit out of place in EE

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder was Cora's daughter Ava the result of a rape

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I wonder was Cora's daughter Ava the result of a rape


I've been pondering that, I feel like there's something more to the story and we've not heard the whole thing yet...

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I wonder was Cora's daughter Ava the result of a rape


I've been pondering that, I feel like there's something more to the story and we've not heard the whole thing yet...

----------


## tammyy2j

> I've been pondering that, I feel like there's something more to the story and we've not heard the whole thing yet...


Another board suggested the baby's father was black perhaps there is defo more to it

----------


## JustJodi

> They should just have BB2 as the Olympic channel


*I agree 100%*

----------


## flappinfanny

the bbc is the national broadcaster, it is only right and fitting for the olympics to be on their main channel.  bbc1 is the most watched channel in the uk and its only for a couple of weeks and the coverage has been brilliant.

----------

parkerman (02-08-2012), sarah c (04-08-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why didnt Tanya or Laurel tell Lucy first they found her dad homeless instead of just having him arrive at the door looking all dishevelled

----------

megan999 (03-08-2012), parkerman (03-08-2012)

----------


## megan999

> Why didnt Tanya or Laurel tell Lucy first they found her dad homeless instead of just having him arrive at the door looking all dishevelled


I thought that Adam Woodyatt's performance was really moving. They did a good job with his make-under (is that a real word??).

----------

flappinfanny (04-08-2012)

----------


## megan999

> Why didnt Tanya or Laurel tell Lucy first they found her dad homeless instead of just having him arrive at the door looking all dishevelled


I thought that Adam Woodyatt's performance was really moving. They did a good job with his make-under (is that a real word??).

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought that Adam Woodyatt's performance was really moving. They did a good job with his make-under (is that a real word??).


He needed a doctor yet no one called one but I agree good performance from Adam

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Why didnt Tanya or Laurel tell Lucy first they found her dad homeless instead of just having him arrive at the door looking all dishevelled


For some strange reason they thought that if they just took him home everything would be OK :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------


## lizann

> I thought that Adam Woodyatt's performance was really moving. They did a good job with his make-under (is that a real word??).


I kept thinking Worzel Gummidge when I saw Ian  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flappinfanny

what  a great week for ee, a very good set of eps.   :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (06-08-2012)

----------


## megan999

EE is still on BBC2 this week.

Usual times, except no EE on Friday.

----------

flappinfanny (06-08-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Great idea to have Phil who has tortured and bullied Ian in the past visit him in his fragile state

----------

flappinfanny (07-08-2012), Glen1 (06-08-2012), lizann (07-08-2012), megan999 (07-08-2012), Siobhan (06-08-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

loved shirleys line to ian about brain blessed.  very funny  :Smile:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> loved shirleys line to ian about brain blessed.  very funny


I have never seen Brian Blessed lost for words

----------

flappinfanny (09-08-2012)

----------


## megan999

According to the official EastEnders Website, There will be 7 episodes of EE next week, 
Back on BBC One.

Monday 13th August: 8-8.30pm AND 9-9.30pm

Tuesday 14th August: 7.30-8pm

Wednesday 15th August: 7.30-8pm

Thursday 16th August: 7.30-8pm

Friday 17th August: 8-8.30pm AND 9-9.30pm

----------

JustJodi (08-08-2012), tammyy2j (07-08-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

Looks like it's one of those weeks where EE makes an effort and hopes that viewers ignore the rest of the year

----------


## lizann

So Ray isnt Kat's lover 

I dont think Ian said Dot I thought it was Heather Trott he said to Andrew

----------


## lizann

Lucy kinda went ott in her reaction to Ian

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Lucy kinda went ott in her reaction to Ian


She was worried about a visit from the Health people

----------


## tammyy2j

Jane should be informed now of Ian's state and come for Bobby and has Lucy even told Peter

----------


## lizann

When did Lucy rename the cafe Cindys?

----------


## JustJodi

> When did Lucy rename the cafe Cindys?



Fat Boy  painted it on  for her a week ago I think...

----------


## JustJodi

> Jane should be informed now of Ian's state and come for Bobby and has Lucy even told Peter



This whole thing is NUTS,,, Jane should have been told and yes even Peter,,, for heavens sake !!!!!!

----------


## JustJodi

_lets all hope that each episode is GREAT,,, isn't Sharon due to show up that week ????? or is that the week after ?????
_


> According to the official EastEnders Website, There will be 7 episodes of EE next week, 
> Back on BBC One.
> 
> Monday 13th August: 8-8.30pm AND 9-9.30pm
> 
> Tuesday 14th August: 7.30-8pm
> 
> Wednesday 15th August: 7.30-8pm
> 
> ...

----------


## flappinfanny

> I have never seen Brian Blessed lost for words


 :Rotfl:

----------


## flappinfanny

ee has held up well on bbc2.  next week with sharons return and the heather/ben reveal, ratings will rise further.

can ee keep up the good work?  i doubt it.  we will then have to wait for the christmas blockbuster.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> ee has held up well on bbc2.  next week with sharons return and the heather/ben reveal, ratings will rise further.
> 
> can ee keep up the good work?  i doubt it.  we will then have to wait for the christmas blockbuster.


Well summed up

----------


## megan999

> _lets all hope that each episode is GREAT,,, isn't Sharon due to show up that week ????? or is that the week after ?????
> _


Agreed. Need quality over quantity though. Yes, Sharon making her comeback next week. I am so excited about this. Not.

----------

Glen1 (10-08-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am more looking forward to Ben being caught out next week cant wait for that and Linda as Shirley should do a cracking job she is a great actress

----------

Glen1 (10-08-2012), lizann (10-08-2012), megan999 (12-08-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

> Agreed. Need quality over quantity though. Yes, Sharon making her comeback next week. I am so excited about this. Not.




I have to agree with you on this Megan,,, I am afraid they are going to build every storyline around SHARON  ....I do not think Zee is going to like her one bit,,, they will not get along.. from what I read  POOR SHARON IS GOING TO BE THE VICTIM again   ( cue rolling eyes here )..I don't see any of the WOMEN currently on the show getting along with her very well at all... but will just have to wait and see,, wonder how TANGO'ed she will be this time and how HIGH her heels are  LOL

----------

Glen1 (10-08-2012), lizann (10-08-2012), megan999 (12-08-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I am more looking forward to Ben being caught out next week cant wait for that and Linda as Shirley should do a cracking job she is a great actress


I can see some nice gurning on the cards

----------


## tammyy2j

> I can see some nice *gurning* on the cards


 :Searchme: ??????  :Searchme: 

So Lucy goes from failing her exams to running Ian's businesses and being a cook

----------


## parkerman

It was strange to see Janine taking Scarlett with her when she went to find Michael. Other children just get forgotten about while their parents go off and do something else!

----------

lizann (12-08-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> ?????? 
> 
> So Lucy goes from failing her exams to running Ian's businesses and being a cook


Not just any old cook. An award winning cook

----------


## LostVoodoo

To be fair, it was just an apple pie made outside in a charity cook-off, it's hardly Masterchef! I'm sure Ray would have won if he hadn't been....distracted...

----------


## lizann

Has Ian has a wash since his return the smell must be bad off him if not  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> To be fair, it was just an apple pie made outside in a charity cook-off, it's hardly Masterchef! I'm sure Ray would have won if he hadn't been....distracted...


I cannot believe that that cafe would serve home made apple pies

----------


## lizann

Aflie tells Tommy he is meeting his sister Scarlett and then calls Michael "Uncle Mikey"

----------


## flappinfanny

i say this as a big ee fan, what a let down for sharons return.  stupid, ridiculous and basically a waste of time and very lazy on the part of the producers and script writers.  

mondays two eps had some good points, but none of them were anything to do with sharons return.  the ben/heather reveal is moving along nicely and another superb performance by adam woddyatt.  the scene with ian and jean was excellent.

as for sharons return, the jurys out, too early to say, but if this was a school report it would read:  ' must try harder.'   :Sad:

----------

megan999 (14-08-2012), tammyy2j (14-08-2012)

----------


## lizann

I expected Ian to burst into song at his door maybe Wonderwall he looked like a 90s rock band member  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Sharon's return made no sense to me she leaves her kid to go and get Phil who she hasnt seen in years and even knows where he lives

----------

Dennis tanner (14-08-2012), flappinfanny (15-08-2012), JustJodi (14-08-2012), lizann (15-08-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

> Sharon's return made no sense to me she leaves her kid to go and get Phil who she hasnt seen in years and even knows where he lives


*And she whines on his door step .....same old whiney Sharon... victim of EVERY THING...and she just stood there and let her ex and his sis take off with her son....thats kid napping*

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Sharon's return made no sense to me she leaves her kid to go and get Phil who she hasnt seen in years and even knows where he lives


When someone returns it always has to be so dramatic

----------


## lizann

Shirley knows and about time too

----------

Glen1 (15-08-2012), tammyy2j (16-08-2012)

----------


## Glen1

Thought Shirley was going to drown him in the sink ,now that would have been original, pity Phil came back too soon.

----------

sarah c (15-08-2012), tammyy2j (16-08-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

I always knew it was Ben

----------


## Timalay

It was Pretty obvious Jack is gonna have a thing for Sharon, he has always had a thing for the blondes.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> It was Pretty obvious Jack is gonna have a thing for Sharon, he has always had a thing for the blondes.


Of course he will. She's a female in the right age group.

I do, however, note that he has always ignored Shirley :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

linda henry is superb.  shame we have sharons return this week along with the ben/heather reveal.  its distracting us from the main event.

i do question whether sharons return was needed?

----------

Dutchgirl (16-08-2012), lizann (16-08-2012), megan999 (16-08-2012), tammyy2j (16-08-2012)

----------


## parkerman

Why is Ian still wearing that silly hat? When Shirley gave him a bath did she not wash his hair as well? At that point would it have not been wise to have thrown the hat away as surely it must have been verminous inside?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Why is Ian still wearing that silly hat? When Shirley gave him a bath did she not wash his hair as well? At that point would it have not been wise to have thrown the hat away as surely it must have been verminous inside?


Wally is still wearing his hat think it might be glued to his head at this stage  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Was Jack suppose to be drunk he was acting that way at first and then sobered up quickly enough

What person would go with their child to a stranger's house to dress?

Shirley on top form last night shame Phil came in

----------

megan999 (16-08-2012)

----------


## LostVoodoo

I think Ian is still wearing the hat so we don't notice he's wearing a wig. I imagine at some point he will get his hair 'cut' and it will come off.

Highlight of the ep for me, Sharon hissing "My son is in the kitchen eating a biscuit" at Jack, so hilariously over-the-top!

----------

flappinfanny (16-08-2012), Glen1 (16-08-2012), tammyy2j (16-08-2012)

----------


## Brucie

Is Letitia Dean writing her own scripts? As the returning Sharon, she's already been referred to as a "Dolly Bird", and then Jack (who is regularly seen on the arms of GENUINE "Dolly Birds") is instantly hyper-flirtatious with a short, cuddly, fortysomething? Laughable. It's to be hoped that Letitia will not be displaying her chest in the ridiculously OTT porno style favoured by Jessie Wallace - I don't think the nations' stomachs could take it!

----------

Glen1 (16-08-2012)

----------


## Glen1

Can't understand why EE spent 12 mths trying to get her return. All we get from her is "oohhh Phil" plus plenty of weeping and wailing. Nothing's changed,without being negative about it ,I can't think of a sucessful return to EE of a main character.

----------

flappinfanny (16-08-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Can't understand why EE spent 12 mths trying to get her return. All we get from her is "oohhh Phil" plus plenty of weeping and wailing. Nothing's changed,without being negative about it ,I can't think of a sucessful return to EE of a main character.


the only one i can think of was going back to june brown returning after her break in the 90's.  but june is a different kettle of fish.   :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (16-08-2012), sarah c (17-08-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I think Ian is still wearing the hat so we don't notice he's wearing a wig. I imagine at some point he will get his hair 'cut' and it will come off.
> 
> Highlight of the ep for me, Sharon hissing "My son is in the kitchen eating a biscuit" at Jack, so hilariously over-the-top!


probably a hob nob knowing shazza.

----------


## parkerman

I think there have been a few successful returns - Bianca, Carol, Janine, even Mandy wasn't too bad. But Sharon, on the evidence so far, definitely NOT!

----------


## Glen1

Yes agree Parkerman, and possibly Nick Cotton, forgot Janine & Carol left & returned .

----------


## flappinfanny

a very good ep tonight, superb performances all round.  the tension between phil and shirl was electric.  linda henry and steve mcfadden were outstanding.  the scenes with lucy and ian were very good also.  i can see a lot of awards going adam woodyatts way and rightly so.  

mind you i couldnt watch the ep again, too draining.  fridays two eps look unmissable.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Can't understand why EE spent 12 mths trying to get her return. All we get from her is "oohhh Phil" plus plenty of weeping and wailing. Nothing's changed,without being negative about it ,I can't think of a sucessful return to EE of a main character.


 Leslie Grantham was good till he messed things up for himself




> a very good ep tonight, superb performances all round.  the tension between phil and shirl was electric.  linda henry and steve mcfadden were outstanding.  the scenes with lucy and ian were very good also.  i can see a lot of awards going adam woodyatts way and rightly so.  
> 
> mind you i couldnt watch the ep again, too draining.  fridays two eps look unmissable.


 Good episode. Now that Lucy understands that it's not her house, she should stop making demands

----------


## lizann

> Can't understand why EE spent 12 mths trying to get her return. All we get from her is "oohhh Phil" plus plenty of weeping and wailing. Nothing's changed,without being negative about it ,I can't think of a sucessful return to EE of a main character.


David and Simon Wicks (ok they were brief) 

Bianca, Carol, Janine and Grant also

----------


## lizann

I hated how Shirley forgot about Heather's murder half through and concentrated more on Phil's relationship with Sharon and then conveniently Sharon shows up again 

Sharon's return is ruining what should be a top week in Enders 

I think Ben will hand himself in 

Sick of the sight of Ian and his stupid hat now

----------


## flappinfanny

> David and Simon Wicks (ok they were brief) 
> 
> Bianca, Carol, Janine and Grant also


imo lindsay coulson is the best actor in ee.  i would put her in the same league as ali king in corrie.

----------


## parkerman

Cliche no.94. Ben goes missing in a thunderstorm and torrential rain.

Oh dear!

----------


## parkerman

...........................

----------


## megan999

I can't remember why Phil was in prison before. I think it was Ben's fault, and then Ben told Marsden about Stella.

Really enjoyed the excellent acting last night. Yes, Ben disappearing into the storm was a cliche but it was still good IMO  :Smile: 

Sharon is well over the top. But her son is quite good. Not as cute as Tiffany was though.

----------


## megan999

..................................................  ...........................

----------


## parkerman

................

----------


## parkerman

Thought I'd do the dots first this time.....

----------


## Perdita

> Thought I'd do the dots first this time.....


hahahha  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (17-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> Thought I'd do the dots first this time.....


hahahha  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (17-08-2012)

----------


## Timalay

> Of course he will. She's a female in the right age group.
> 
> I do, however, note that he has always ignored Shirley


And right hair colour.

----------


## tammyy2j

> imo lindsay coulson is the best actor in ee.  i would put her in the same league as ali king in corrie.


I dont think Ali King is that good imo 

I cant wait to see Shirley's reaction to Jay

Is Denny still eating a biscuit in Max's kitchen?

----------


## flappinfanny

the scenes with shirl and jay were compelling and linda henry and jamie borthwick gave superb performances.  this has  been ee week.  can this standard continue? i doubt it, but nice while it lasted.  roll on christmas day   :Smile:

----------

lizann (19-08-2012), tammyy2j (18-08-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I dont think Ali King is that good imo




 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## parkerman

And cliche no. 95. Phil rushes to the police station but amazingly there is a hold up in the road. When has there ever been a scene in Eastenders when someone has been rushing to get somewhere that there has NOT been road works or a lorry unloading? Aaarrrggghhh!

When Phil came back from the police station, he said, "Are the boys back yet? The police won't tell me anything." How did he know that Jay was at the police station???

Apart from that, yes, it was a good episode and a good bit of suspense over will she, won't she, show the police the picture frame.

Well, I say a good episode...there was Sharon and Jack of course.... :Sick:

----------

lizann (19-08-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

id imagine the bbc and ee team will be a bit deflated by the over night viewing figures for ee.  average figures but not amazing.  corrie has had an okish week, but managed to get higher figures for part of the week.  i know corrie viewers in general are more easily pleased and watch out of habbit, but ee has had a cracking week with the ben/reveal.  i'd imagine the figures will rise when the officials are added and you add iplayer etc.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> the scenes with shirl and jay were compelling and linda henry and jamie borthwick gave superb performances.  this has  been ee week.  can this standard continue? i doubt it, but nice while it lasted.  roll on christmas day


 Well summed up. That's it now for a few months :Sad: 




> And cliche no. 95. Phil rushes to the police station but amazingly there is a hold up in the road. When has there ever been a scene in Eastenders when someone has been rushing to get somewhere that there has NOT been road works or a lorry unloading? Aaarrrggghhh!


 and what happened to his car. You can't park there Mitchell :Nono:  :Nono:

----------


## Glen1

Sorry guys, maybe I was never going to be satisfied with the end of the Ben saga,  I agree totally with all your comments, cracking week on EE ,and last nights episodes, superb as already said by you all ,great performances from Shirley and Jay. Ben was OK.
However the point where it unravelled imo. was the D.S. hinting for Ben's Brief to take a note to Jay,being allowed to take it into him,and suddenly Ben being charged with murder, no brief or responsible adult present, and almost straight away what looked like he was being remanded in custody,no appearance in court,being charged without forensic evidence surely the C.P.S .wouldn't agree . After waiting so long for a decent  final conclusion thought it was a bit of a let down imo. Again apols for being a bit sour about it, I'll be a happy tiger in future !!!!!

----------

JustJodi (21-08-2012), lizann (19-08-2012)

----------


## Glen1

.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Sorry guys, maybe I was never going to be satisfied with the end of the Ben saga,  I agree totally with all your comments, cracking week on EE ,and last nights episodes, superb as already said by you all ,great performances from Shirley and Jay. Ben was OK.
> However the point where it unravelled imo. was the D.S. hinting for Ben's Brief to take a note to Jay,being allowed to take it into him,and suddenly Ben being charged with murder, no brief or responsible adult present, and almost straight away what looked like he was being remanded in custody,no appearance in court,being charged without forensic evidence surely the C.P.S .wouldn't agree . After waiting so long for a decent  final conclusion thought it was a bit of a let down imo. Again apols for being a bit sour about it, I'll be a happy tiger in future !!!!!


The Solicitor would be more than happy for Ben to be charged. Fees for a murder trial can be quite tasty

----------

Glen1 (18-08-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Even though what he did to Heather was awful I kinda found myself feeling sorry for Ben last night in the end he did right by turning himself in I do hope Phil is also caught out 

Moving performance last night from Jay 

Where is Kat? I was looking forward to seeing her reaction to Sharon back over the whole Den's murder and Zoe's involvement 

Since Sharon and Tanya havent been friendly since they meet I assume it will turn out that Sharon is Tanya's half sister predictable from the onset of their first meeting

----------


## tammyy2j

How is Marsden still in the force?

----------

Glen1 (20-08-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Even though what he did to Heather was awful I kinda found myself feeling sorry for Ben last night in the end he did right by turning himself in I do hope Phil is also caught out 
> 
> Moving performance last night from Jay 
> 
> Where is Kat? I was looking forward to seeing her reaction to Sharon back over the whole Den's murder and Zoe's involvement 
> 
> Since Sharon and Tanya havent been friendly since they meet I assume it will turn out that Sharon is Tanya's half sister predictable from the onset of their first meeting


i hope not, we know who sharons mother is and its not cora its carol hanley.  the only way cora could be sharons mother if eastenders do a corrie and re write history.  i dont think eastenders will go down that path, not after the stick corrie got over the betty saga!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> How is Marsden still in the force?


Too young to retire

----------


## lizann

> Sorry guys, maybe I was never going to be satisfied with the end of the Ben saga,  I agree totally with all your comments, cracking week on EE ,and last nights episodes, superb as already said by you all ,great performances from Shirley and Jay. Ben was OK.
> However the point where it unravelled imo. was the D.S. hinting for Ben's Brief to take a note to Jay,being allowed to take it into him,and suddenly Ben being charged with murder, no brief or responsible adult present, and almost straight away what looked like he was being remanded in custody,no appearance in court,being charged without forensic evidence surely the C.P.S .wouldn't agree . After waiting so long for a decent  final conclusion thought it was a bit of a let down imo. Again apols for being a bit sour about it, I'll be a happy tiger in future !!!!!


Also will there be any evidence left on the frame and loads of fingerprints also

----------

Glen1 (20-08-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> i hope not, we know who sharons mother is and its not cora its carol hanley.  the only way cora could be sharons mother if eastenders do a corrie and re write history.  i dont think eastenders will go down that path, not after the stick corrie got over the betty saga!


The fact Sharon and Tanya have started off on bad terms makes me think Sharon will be Cora's daughter

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Lucy trying to be a mini Cindy taking Ian's businesses and moving Joey in with her to her dad's bedroom

----------


## Glen1

> Also will there be any evidence left on the frame and loads of fingerprints also


 Would have been better if Ben had topped himself ,but maybe the door's ajar for his future return heaven forbid .Why does Sharon keep running her fingers through her childs hair ,has she got a complex about it ? The kid must be fed up with it together with the  biscuits he keeps having rammed down his throat.

----------

parkerman (21-08-2012)

----------


## Glen1

.

----------


## Perdita

I would also expect the child to speak with more of an American accent seeing he has been living there since birth

----------


## Glen1

> I would also expect the child to speak with more of an American accent seeing he has been living there since birth


 Yes good point ,best not go down that route after the St Ella fracas. Mind ,explains why he gets his mouth filled with "cookies" to stop him talking !!!!

----------


## Glen1

.

----------


## Katy

Were seeing Lot of angry phil!!!

 ritchies made an appearance. not seen her in a while.

----------


## Katy

.

----------


## JustJodi

I really enjoyed the scenes with Jay,,, Phil  is boring me silly,,, umm gang  remember  Ben left his cell phone in the bathroom,, whatever became of that ?????  Jamie B. has grownh and become one fine actor,, my gosh he is probably the only actor I know who can cry like that..Perry Fenwick couldn't even squeeze out a tear...Lola will come around,, but I think Patrick will take care of. Now I have to ask the dumb ques5tion.....how in the heck did Lucy get a lawyer to ddraw up papers for the buisnesses and the house,, shes not even a legal adult ....I can see it being in TRUST  but with some one to supervise,,until she is xx yrs old ?????

----------

Dutchgirl (21-08-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> The fact Sharon and Tanya have started off on bad terms makes me think Sharon will be Cora's daughter


Only if they are re-writing all the profiles

Why is Shirley still supporting Mitchell?

Why is Jay still supporting Mitchell even though Mitchell has kicked him out without even giving him his stuff

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I really enjoyed the scenes with Jay,,, Phil  is boring me silly,,, umm gang  remember  Ben left his cell phone in the bathroom,, whatever became of that ?????  Jamie B. has grownh and become one fine actor,, my gosh he is probably the only actor I know who can cry like that..Perry Fenwick couldn't even squeeze out a tear...Lola will come around,, but I think Patrick will take care of. Now I have to ask the dumb ques5tion.....how in the heck did Lucy get a lawyer to ddraw up papers for the buisnesses and the house,, shes not even a legal adult ....I can see it being in TRUST  but with some one to supervise,,until she is xx yrs old ?????


Uhm JJ I was wondering the same, and no witnesses? Is it legal. J

I love Jamie to he is a second Lacey. He is one of the better actors. Hope Jay never finds out Phil had a great deal to do with his fathers demise. But then again it would make for a good storyline.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I really enjoyed the scenes with Jay,,, Phil  is boring me silly,,, umm gang  remember  Ben left his cell phone in the bathroom,, whatever became of that ?????  Jamie B. has grownh and become one fine actor,, my gosh he is probably the only actor I know who can cry like that..Perry Fenwick couldn't even squeeze out a tear...Lola will come around,, but I think Patrick will take care of. Now I have to ask the dumb ques5tion.....how in the heck did Lucy get a lawyer to ddraw up papers for the buisnesses and the house,, shes not even a legal adult ....I can see it being in TRUST  but with some one to supervise,,until she is xx yrs old ?????


Uhm JJ I was wondering the same, and no witnesses? Is it legal. J

I love Jamie to he is a second Lacey. He is one of the better actors. Hope Jay never finds out Phil had a great deal to do with his fathers demise. But then again it would make for a good storyline.

----------


## parkerman

> shes not even a legal adult ....


Lucy is 18, so she is a legal adult.

----------


## parkerman

> shes not even a legal adult ....


Lucy is 18, so she is a legal adult.

----------


## tammyy2j

The actor who plays Jay is doing an amazing job

Shirley and Jay should grass up Phil send him down with Ben

----------

flappinfanny (23-08-2012), Glen1 (21-08-2012), lizann (21-08-2012), megan999 (21-08-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Shirley and Jay should grass up Phil send him down with Ben


Hear Hear

----------


## parkerman

> Shirley and Jay should grass up Phil send him down with Ben


Hear Hear or Here Here.

----------

JustJodi (28-08-2012)

----------


## megan999

I thought that because the writers had dragged on the Heather's murder storyline for so long, I wouldn't care about the ending, but I am really enjoying EE at the moment. Jamie Borthwick's acting is great, and Rudolph Walker's acting is good too :Thumbsup: . I hope that he does give him a place to stay. This storyline shows what can be done compared to the awful "Kat's affair" storyline. But I bet that they will drag that storyline out for sure.

----------

flappinfanny (22-08-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> I thought that because the writers had dragged on the Heather's murder storyline for so long, I wouldn't care about the ending, but I am really enjoying EE at the moment. Jamie Borthwick's acting is great, and Rudolph Walker's acting is good too. I hope that he does give him a place to stay. This storyline shows what can be done compared to the awful "Kat's affair" storyline. But I bet that they will drag that storyline out for sure.


we could have done with the murder and the hunt for the killer being kept a bit more high-profile over the last few months?

where were the police 'Murder' posters? how about an occaisional bit of police presence on the square? just to keep it topical....

----------

Glen1 (21-08-2012), lizann (21-08-2012), megan999 (21-08-2012), parkerman (21-08-2012), Perdita (21-08-2012)

----------


## sarah c

:-)

----------


## parkerman

> we could have done with the murder and the hunt for the killer being kept a bit more high-profile over the last few months?
> 
> where were the police 'Murder' posters? how about an occaisional bit of police presence on the square? just to keep it topical....


And then even when the murderer confesses, Inspector Marsbar won't believe him. Who writes her annual report?

----------


## parkerman

> we could have done with the murder and the hunt for the killer being kept a bit more high-profile over the last few months?
> 
> where were the police 'Murder' posters? how about an occaisional bit of police presence on the square? just to keep it topical....


And then even when the murderer confesses, Inspector Twix won't believe him. Who writes her annual report?

----------


## lizann

Phil was going to kill Shirley a few days ago and now she is scrubbing his wall she should tell the police the whole truth 

The guy who plays Jay is doing brillantly

----------


## lizann

Fed up of tangoed Sharon already

----------

flappinfanny (23-08-2012), Glen1 (22-08-2012), tammyy2j (23-08-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

liked the scenes with denise and shirl.  linda henry and daine parish are superb.

----------

Glen1 (22-08-2012), sarah c (22-08-2012), tammyy2j (22-08-2012)

----------


## parkerman

I know we've had a discussion on humour in Eastenders elsewhere, but I have to say I thought the lunch scene at Phil's yesterday was hilarious.

----------

flappinfanny (23-08-2012), JustJodi (28-08-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I know we've had a discussion on humour in Eastenders elsewhere, but I have to say I thought the lunch scene at Phil's yesterday was hilarious.


But it was not supposed to be

----------


## parkerman

> But it was not supposed to be


I think it was.

----------


## parkerman

> But it was not supposed to be


I'm sure it was.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I think it was.





> I'm sure it was.


You have convinced yourself very quickly :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

> You have convinced yourself very quickly


Yes, that's the good thing about all these double posts.

----------


## parkerman

> You have convinced yourself very quickly


Yes, that's the good thing about all these double posts, you can convince yourself with your own argument.

----------


## lizann

> I know we've had a discussion on humour in Eastenders elsewhere, but I have to say I thought the lunch scene at Phil's yesterday was hilarious.


Yep Roxy and Billy afraid of Shirley and trying to make small talk

----------


## lizann

--

----------


## flappinfanny

> Yes, that's the good thing about all these double posts, you can convince yourself with your own argument.


 :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

brilliant performance by steve mcfadden at the end of fridays ee.

----------

Dutchgirl (26-08-2012)

----------


## parkerman

Actually, for once, I have to agree with you. Steve seemed to remember how to act again after all these years.

----------

flappinfanny (26-08-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> brilliant performance by steve mcfadden at the end of fridays ee.


All I can say is, " What a wuss he was" :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flappinfanny

i cant warm to the character of joey, yes he is drop dead gorgeous with a bod to die for, but thats it.  im fed up of his moody looks, his whispering voice and the fact they have tried to turn him into a mini derek.  :-(

----------


## Dennis tanner

> i cant warm to the character of joey, yes he is drop dead gorgeous with a bod to die for, but thats it.  im fed up of his moody looks, his whispering voice and the fact they have tried to turn him into a mini derek.  :-(


and he takes an unhealthy interest in his sister

----------


## Dennis tanner

> i cant warm to the character of joey, yes he is drop dead gorgeous with a bod to die for, but thats it.  im fed up of his moody looks, his whispering voice and the fact they have tried to turn him into a mini derek.  :-(


and he takes an unhealthy interest in his sister

----------


## JustJodi

> i cant warm to the character of joey, yes he is drop dead gorgeous with a bod to die for, but thats it.  im fed up of his moody looks, his whispering voice and the fact they have tried to turn him into a mini derek.  :-(


Dennis replacement ?????  Drop dead gorgeous, body to die for and his moody ways,,,l sound familiar,,, yep Dennis

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Dennis replacement ?????  Drop dead gorgeous, body to die for and his moody ways,,,l sound familiar,,, yep Dennis


Dennis did have some good qualities though and he didn't take advantage of little girls

----------


## JustJodi

> Dennis did have some good qualities though and he didn't take advantage of little girls



I agree he did not take advantage of little girls,,, but I am talking about his APPEARANCE  not his "character flaws" that Joey Branning seems to be displaying

----------


## Dutchgirl

Michael is a male chauvinistic pig, uch he is exploiting Janine, when she is most vulnerable. I hate men who behave like that. Even if it looks that he teaching her a lesson of some sort.....

----------


## lizann

> Dennis replacement ?????  Drop dead gorgeous, body to die for and his moody ways,,,l sound familiar,,, yep Dennis


I'd say the writers and producers want him to be Dennis Rickman II but he isnt 

While he looks good I find him annoying as is his sister and both are useless actors 

The only good young character in Enders is Jay

----------


## flappinfanny

i dont have a problem with david witts acting, infact hes pretty good,  its what the writers an producers are doing with the character is my problem.  he hasnt been given a lot to work with has he.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I agree he did not take advantage of little girls,,, but I am talking about his APPEARANCE  not his "character flaws" that Joey Branning seems to be displaying


He's similar and he also doesn't appreciate his daddy

----------


## tammyy2j

> i dont have a problem with david witts acting, infact hes pretty good,  its what the writers an producers are doing with the character is my problem.  he hasnt been given a lot to work with has he.


He acts the same as Derek which is good considering he is his son  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Anthony really is an idiot he should bring back Eddie he could square up to Derek

----------


## tammyy2j

Ian has washed and got rid of the hat and about time

----------

Dutchgirl (31-08-2012), parkerman (31-08-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> He acts the same as Derek which is good considering he is his son  
> 
> Anthony really is an idiot he should bring back Eddie he could square up to Derek


Why is it Derek's fault?

----------


## Dutchgirl

That was a bit out of the blue. The way they got rid of Anthony was ridiculous. Sometimes they leave storylines lingering on and this was like take an axe and just cut of the limb. Really weird.

----------

JustJodi (31-08-2012), tammyy2j (01-09-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

loved the fight scene in the vic, more scenes with the lovely sy please.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

tammyy2j (01-09-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> loved the fight scene in the vic, more scenes with the lovely sy please.


They threw him about like a rag doll

----------


## flappinfanny

where's christian when you want him?   :Sad:

----------


## flappinfanny

i know im sadder than sad, but i sky + ee and froze framed the hand.  too me the hand looks quite chubby and short.  that could mean its either fat elvis or .........   DEREK?    :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Why is it Derek's fault?


It wasnt his fault but he could have stopped the game 

I lol'd at the "fight" 

I thought the hand was also belonged to Derek

----------


## flappinfanny

unless the beeb are trying to throw us off the sent and have used an extra for the hand scene?????

----------


## Glen1

Well spotted guys, never considered Derek, makes sense  if it is ,Phil would put Sharon back in the Vic which was going to happen sooner than later imo. Pity if the football team stops created some funny moments with the arguing and scuffles.

----------


## parkerman

Would the team be expelled from the league for what Ray did? Surely he would be banned rather than the whole team who knew nothing about it.

----------


## Glen1

> Would the team be expelled from the league for what Ray did? Surely he would be banned rather than the whole team who knew nothing about it.


 Can't fault your logic Parkerman

----------


## Glen1

..

----------


## sarah c

> Would the team be expelled from the league for what Ray did? Surely he would be banned rather than the whole team who knew nothing about it.


depends on the organisation level of the league - in any decent league if a player wants to sign for Club A, they must declare they are free to sign, or if they are signed already for Club B - Club A must get clearance for that player from his/her existing team before they can play

----------


## sarah c

..

----------


## Brucie

> i know im sadder than sad, but i sky + ee and froze framed the hand.  too me the hand looks quite chubby and short.  that could mean its either fat elvis or .........   DEREK?


The only character who actually appeared to hurt his hand was Max. Probably means nothing though!

----------


## parkerman

> depends on the organisation level of the league - in any decent league if a player wants to sign for Club A, they must declare they are free to sign, or if they are signed already for Club B - Club A must get clearance for that player from his/her existing team before they can play


Wasn't he a Queen Vic player first?

----------


## sarah c

> Wasn't he a Queen Vic player first?


yes he was, so it was the other team for whom he was playing illegally...?

but we're all too stupid to notice that!!

----------


## sarah c

> Wasn't he a Queen Vic player first?


and the writers need an excuse to end the football storyline now....

----------


## lizann

> The only character who actually appeared to hurt his hand was Max. Probably means nothing though!


Max's hand didnt look hurt plus it looks small with freckles think we can rule out Max then maybe and he seems to have his own secret agenda that he had pay large cash to someone (is this the person be beat up with Derek or a secret wife or is it Stacey)

Poor Mas having to deal with School Gaties Parents

----------


## lizann

I'd say Kat brought the bed bugs in from her scummy love nest 

Really like the friendship with Shirley and Jean

----------

flappinfanny (06-09-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Would the team be expelled from the league for what Ray did? Surely he would be banned rather than the whole team who knew nothing about it.





> and the writers need an excuse to end the football storyline now....


Especially when they only have 6 players

----------


## tammyy2j

I loved Jean's line last light to Maureen I'm talking to myself  :Lol:  and you hear Mo mutter about her talking to herself again

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I'd say Kat brought the bed bugs in from her scummy love nest


Yeah, I think that is going to be the giveaway, one of the blokes will get the bites next.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I'd say Kat brought the bed bugs in from her scummy love nest


Yeah, I think that is going to be the giveaway, one of the blokes will get the bites next.

----------


## JustJodi

*I thought that Kats lover had already been EXPOSED...SOME ONE is going to have to E mail me and tell me who it is while I am in the USA,,,*

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Yeah, I think that is going to be the giveaway, one of the blokes will get the bites next.


The evidence from the scene in Shirely's shed proves it was Shirley

----------


## lizann

I forgot Jack also had a dalliance with Carly 

Shirley should out Phil's cover up of Heather's death

----------


## lizann

Sick of hearing Sharon call Denny who looks way older than little Oscar

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Shirley should out Phil's cover up of Heather's death


She is allowed to cover up Phils involvement as well as blaming Jay for his part

----------


## flappinfanny

linda henry has been superb in recent episodes.  cant wait for her return to get her revenge on philip.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> linda henry has been superb in recent episodes.  cant wait for her return to get her revenge on philip.


Are we to understand that she still hasn't reported him to the Police?

----------


## sarah c

> Are we to understand that she still hasn't reported him to the Police?


no she's let him get away with it!!!!

----------


## sarah c

> Are we to understand that she still hasn't reported him to the Police?


..........for now.....

----------


## Dennis tanner

> no she's let him get away with it!!!!


Agreed :Angry:

----------


## lizann

Think Derek is Kat's fella

----------

flappinfanny (13-09-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

yeap me too.  what a thought.   :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

Bye bye Janine she will be missed 

Alfie is a right fool to forgive Kat again

----------


## tammyy2j

So Jean is landlady if the Vic now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Michael tormented Janine over the edge. He should have acknowledged that Scarlett was too much for Janine. Stand by your woman. I think it was the reason she could not hink straight about her relationship with Michael.

Hope Charlie Brooks does not stays away too long. I like Janine.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Michael tormented Janine over the edge. He should have acknowledged that Scarlett was too much for Janine. Stand by your woman. I think it was the reason she could not hink straight about her relationship with Michael.

Hope Charlie Brooks does not stays away too long. I like Janine.

----------

JustJodi (24-09-2012)

----------


## lizann

Poor Tracey will never be boss of the pub

----------


## Perdita

> Michael tormented Janine over the edge. He should have acknowledged that Scarlett was too much for Janine. Stand by your woman. I think it was the reason she could not hink straight about her relationship with Michael.
> 
> Hope Charlie Brooks does not stays away too long. I like Janine.


I believe she will be away for 6 months

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Michael tormented Janine over the edge. He should have acknowledged that Scarlett was too much for Janine. Stand by your woman. I think it was the reason she could not hink straight about her relationship with Michael.
> 
> Hope Charlie Brooks does not stays away too long. I like Janine.


 Janine could  easily have afforded a professional nannie. :Wal2l: 




> Poor Tracey will never be boss of the pub


 Tracy could do that job blindfolded :Thumbsup:

----------

JustJodi (24-09-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Jean was trying to be Peggy telling them to get out of her pub but failed

----------


## lizann

LOL'D at Michael walking around the square with the baby

----------

megan999 (20-09-2012)

----------


## megan999

I wish they would do more with AJ now that he's come back to the Square. His introduction was so promising a while ago, he made me LOL.

Glad that Tyler is back  :Heart: 

Hopefully we are near the end of Kat's Affair storyline.

----------


## lizann

Shame old storyline again for Billy poor chap never gets a break 

Janine should have left him run her business and the also let him and Lola move into the house with Michael and Scarlett  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Shame old storyline again for Billy poor chap never gets a break


He's a nasty little criminal and he doesn't deserve a break. He has got away with far too much

----------

Brucie (20-09-2012), parkerman (20-09-2012), Siobhan (21-09-2012)

----------


## lizann

> He's a nasty little criminal and he doesn't deserve a break. He has got away with far too much


Cant that be said for all the EE characters

----------


## lizann

Phil is back 

Joey is starting to get on my wick worst than Derek

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Cant that be said for all the EE characters


Abigail Branning is not a criminal and Mo is not little

----------


## sarah c

> He's a nasty little criminal and he doesn't deserve a break. He has got away with far too much


people forget that when we first saw Billy, he was a right bar-stweard, and abusing his nephew (?) Jamie - who Phil had to take in to stop him getting repeated beatings

----------

parkerman (23-09-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> people forget that when we first saw Billy, he was a right bar-stweard, and abusing his nephew (?) Jamie - who Phil had to take in to stop him getting repeated beatings


Indeed.

----------


## lizann

> people forget that when we first saw Billy, he was a right bar-stweard, and abusing his nephew (?) Jamie - who Phil had to take in to stop him getting repeated beatings


Didnt Phil also beat up Jamie?

----------


## lizann

==

----------


## Siobhan

> Didnt Phil also beat up Jamie?


Yes.. for helping his ex wife run of with their child... no justification for a beating. ever!!

----------


## lizann

I think EE writers should have done more with Billy's back story of being in care and was he abused sexually or physically?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I think EE writers should have done more with Billy's back story of being in care and was he abused sexually or physically?


I could do without the life and times of Silly Billy

----------


## JustJodi

Dutch girl if u go to the other forum it will tell U that Charlie Brooks is taking a 6 mo. break ..the rumor has it that she will be on STRICTLY COME DANCING ..and wanted to spend more time with her REAL KID,,, :-P

----------


## tammyy2j

> people forget that when we first saw Billy, he was a right bar-stweard, and abusing his nephew (?) Jamie - who Phil had to take in to stop him getting repeated beatings


Billy and Phil two Mitchell bullys

----------


## parkerman

> Billy and Phil two Mitchell bullys


And then there were Grant and Archie...A family to be proud of.

----------


## parkerman

.....gerrouramypub...

----------


## tammyy2j

Cant believe Syed lets his brother Tam blame himself for the missing cheque  :Angry:

----------


## sarah c

> Cant believe Syed lets his brother Tam blame himself for the missing cheque


he's got history though hasnt he? thats why he was ostracised by the family when we first met them - he had 'borrowed' money from the family business?

----------

megan999 (26-09-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> And then there were Grant and Archie...A family to be proud of.


and then there's that bloke on the bike in Downing Street :Nono: 




> he's got history though hasnt he? thats why he was ostracised by the family when we first met them - he had 'borrowed' money from the family business?


 He has always been sly and deceitful :Nono:

----------

parkerman (26-09-2012)

----------


## megan999

So, AJ split up with his wife because he didn't want kids, and then he spends the night with Roxy. Will she get pregnant by him, I wonder??

Am I the only one who is glad Sharon is back? It gives someone for Phil to talk to because his family has split up (granted this is thanks to him!), and she is bringing life back to the R&R, with Joey's help.

I also find Joey annoying, but when he's not meddling with his sister's life he's not TOO bad!

----------


## megan999

> he's got history though hasnt he? thats why he was ostracised by the family when we first met them - he had 'borrowed' money from the family business?


I hope that the wedding to Christian doesn't go through. I have never liked Syed very much! for various reasons, one that he is a liar.

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Sharon dont get with Joey (he has the look of Dennis)

----------


## Brucie

I don't think Joey would be seen dead with someone who looks old enough to be his grandma! Hopefully, when Letitia Dean leaves (and please let it be sooner rather than later), Little Bo-Peep can have her hair back!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I hope that the wedding to Christian doesn't go through. I have never liked Syed very much! for various reasons, one that he is a liar.


Yes, a nasty, sly, devious piece of work who has no respect for his family

----------


## tammyy2j

Where was Amy while Roxy was enjoying herself?

----------


## Perdita

> Where was Amy while Roxy was enjoying herself?


Thought she was with Jack????

----------


## Perdita

> Where was Amy while Roxy was enjoying herself?


Thought she was with Jack????

----------


## parkerman

Yes, she was.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Thought she was with Jack????


When he was with Sharon then who had her?

----------


## Perdita

> When he was with Sharon then who had her?


babysitting fairy ?

----------


## Perdita

> When he was with Sharon then who had her?


babysitting fairy ?

----------


## tammyy2j

You would think with all the fighting both Jack and Roxy did for custody Amy wouldnt be out of their sights anytime now

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Where was Amy while Roxy was enjoying herself?


I thought Raxy was with that AJ?

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought Raxy was with that AJ?


She was and she seemed to be enjoying herself with him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> She was and she seemed to be enjoying herself with him


All I can say is that she must have been desperate.

----------


## tammyy2j

> All I can say is that she must have been desperate.


It was Michael's turn tonight  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I liked Derek getting one over on Joey

----------


## tammyy2j

Lauren still likes her booze Tanya and Max mustnt mind

----------


## parkerman

I've come to the conclusion that I really couldn't care less what happens to Joey, Alice or Derek and the sooner they all get in the back of a black cab together the better.....

----------

Glen1 (28-09-2012), kayuqtuq (29-09-2012), lizann (28-09-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> I've come to the conclusion that I really couldn't care less what happens to Joey, Alice or Derek and the sooner they all get in the back of a black cab together the better.....


I have come to the conclusion that I really couldn't care less about EastEnders   :EEK!:   :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

> I have come to the conclusion that I really couldn't care less about EastEnders


I know what you mean, Perdy....

----------

Perdita (28-09-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> I have come to the conclusion that I really couldn't care less about EastEnders


I know what you mean, Perdy....

----------


## moonstorm

I have started to make the dinner when it comes on as it has become so boring.  The Kat thing was the last straw for me.

----------


## Siobhan

I am in Ireland next week so will get to see EE again.. last saw it in March

----------


## moonstorm

You havn't missed anything Shiv!

----------


## lizann

So Syed blames Tam instead of being honest with Zainab what a coward and since when did Tam's restaurant serve whiskey?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> So Syed blames Tam instead of being honest with Zainab what a coward and since when did Tam's restaurant serve whiskey?


Since Syed's new boyfriend fancied a drink

----------


## LostVoodoo

I would assume that it sells alcohol because a lot of restaurants make most of their profit from it. The Masoods don't drink alcohol but don't seem to have a problem with people that do (Zainab being snooty to Roxy aside), they go in the Vic quite often. Plus 'curry and a lager' is a staple of most curry houses!

----------


## tammyy2j

Has Phil thrown Jean and Mo out of the Vic as well as Kat and Alfie?

----------


## megan999

> Has Phil thrown Jean and Mo out of the Vic as well as Kat and Alfie?


Fatboy said Jean has gone to visit Wendy (her friend). Don't know about Mo.

----------


## lizann

Alife jealous of Kat and Roxy falling over Michael  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

I don't know how the licensing of pubs works but is it really possible for Phil to kick Alfie and Kat out of the pub when their names are still above the door? And surely he has to give more than a week's notice???

----------

parkerman (03-10-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> I don't know how the licensing of pubs works but is it really possible for Phil to kick Alfie and Kat out of the pub when their names are still above the door? And surely he has to give more than a week's notice???


This is the fantasy world of Eastenders we are talking about... :Smile:

----------

Perdita (03-10-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> I don't know how the licensing of pubs works but is it really possible for Phil to kick Alfie and Kat out of the pub when their names are still above the door? And surely he has to give more than a week's notice???


without the landlord or landlady resident at the pub, I believe you cannot sell alcohol. You could give it away but you could not trade

----------

megan999 (03-10-2012), Perdita (03-10-2012)

----------


## Perdita

So can Phil, who I presume is owner of the Vic (?), appoint Roxy as manager to continue trading? Kind of not paid a lot of attention lately, as you might gather  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sarah c

> So can Phil, who I presume is owner of the Vic (?), appoint Roxy as manager to continue trading? Kind of not paid a lot of attention lately, as you might gather


no he cant, he can appoint Roxy as Manager but without the named landlord or landlady they cannot continue to trade and serve/sell alcohol

so it comes down to who's name is over the door!!

----------

Perdita (03-10-2012)

----------


## parkerman

Plus you now have to be properly qualified and have a licensing certificate from your local authority. You can't just "name" someone.

----------

Perdita (04-10-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I don't know how the licensing of pubs works but is it really possible for Phil to kick Alfie and Kat out of the pub when their names are still above the door? And surely he has to give more than a week's notice???


 They are allowed to go on holidays





> Plus you now have to be properly qualified and have a licensing certificate from your local authority. You can't just "name" someone.


 That is the law in the rest of the UK but Walford is exhempt

----------


## parkerman

> Plus you now have to be properly qualified and have a licensing certificate from your local authority. You can't just "name" someone.


Sorry to reply to my own post...but I've had another thought. Roxy could hold an alcohol licence from her days of running the Queen Vic before and R&R's, so it is possible she could take over.

----------


## parkerman

> Plus you now have to be properly qualified and have a licensing certificate from your local authority. You can't just "name" someone.


Sorry to reply to my own post...but I've had another thought. Roxy could hold an alcohol licence from her days of running the Queen Vic before and R&R's, so it is possible she could take over.

----------

Dutchgirl (05-10-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> Sorry to reply to my own post...but I've had another thought. Roxy could hold an alcohol licence from her days of running the Queen Vic before and R&R's, so it is possible she could take over.


I was thinking that too, parkerman

----------


## Perdita

> Sorry to reply to my own post...but I've had another thought. Roxy could hold an alcohol licence from her days of running the Queen Vic before and R&R's, so it is possible she could take over.


I was thinking that too, parkerman

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Sorry to reply to my own post...but I've had another thought. Roxy could hold an alcohol licence from her days of running the Queen Vic before and R&R's, so it is possible she could take over.


A personal licence holder is supposed to notify any change of adress. Does she even have a permanent residence?

----------


## Perdita

Very good acting from Danielle Harold when they took the baby away,  had me in tears and that does not happen often  :Thumbsup:

----------

Dutchgirl (05-10-2012), Glen1 (06-10-2012), parkerman (06-10-2012), tammyy2j (06-10-2012)

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ow that was heartbraking.... There are tears on my ipad. Danielle did a good job portraying Lola. I felt the love she has for Lexi. Kudos

----------

Perdita (05-10-2012), tammyy2j (06-10-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought we'd see Kat's lover tonight

Steve did a great job a Michael Moon tonight also

----------


## tammyy2j

Top acting from Danielle as Lola 

So Ben is the daddy Phil will be proud now so he already took Jay from Billy and now he will take Lexi too it seems

----------


## parkerman

> Very good acting from Danielle Harold when they took the baby away,  had me in tears and that does not happen often


Although I agree with what you say, I find this whole story line of the close monitoring by the social worker to be ridiculous. The social services would not take such a keen interest in Lola. The baby is not "at risk" in the sense it is used by social workers; they know she is not in danger of mistreatment or abuse. Lola needs support not criticism, which is what they would try to do - give support. A social worker would not criticise the fact the washing up's not been done for example. A social worker would not inspect Lexi's bum, she's not a health professional. Neither the police nor the social services have the right to take away Lexi if all they are doing is calling Lola in for questioning. She would either be taken with or left with Billy or Patrick. And as for visiting once a day, is the caseload in the East End of London really that small that the social worker can do this? Does she only have a handful of cases? Especially as I've already said, Lexi is not at risk of physical harm. I find the while thing just too ridiculous. I can image social workers sitting at home watching this and absolutely seething that they are seen as the bad guys and not as people trying to help.

----------

Dutchgirl (06-10-2012), Glen1 (06-10-2012), LostVoodoo (06-10-2012), Perdita (06-10-2012), tammyy2j (07-10-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Very good acting from Danielle Harold when they took the baby away,  had me in tears and that does not happen often


...you don't want to read that all again - even though I do feel quite strongly about it!

----------

Perdita (06-10-2012)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Although I agree with what you say, I find this whole story line of the close monitoring by the social worker to be ridiculous. The social services would not take such a keen interest in Lola. The baby is not "at risk" in the sense it is used by social workers; they know she is not in danger of mistreatment or abuse. Lola needs support not criticism, which is what they would try to do - give support. A social worker would not criticise the fact the washing up's not been done for example. A social worker would not inspect Lexi's bum, she's not a health professional. Neither the police nor the social services have the right to take away Lexi if all they are doing is calling Lola in for questioning. She would either be taken with or left with Billy or Patrick. And as for visiting once a day, is the caseload in the East End of London really that small that the social worker can do this? Does she only have a handful of cases? Especially as I've already said, Lexi is not at risk of physical harm. I find the while thing just too ridiculous. I can image social workers sitting at home watching this and absolutely seething that they are seen as the bad guys and not as people trying to help.


 I agree  it is farfetched, but the whole bullying by Lexi and her mates comes close. 
I cannot imagine though that social workers would act so harsh.....

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Although I agree with what you say, I find this whole story line of the close monitoring by the social worker to be ridiculous. The social services would not take such a keen interest in Lola. The baby is not "at risk" in the sense it is used by social workers; they know she is not in danger of mistreatment or abuse. Lola needs support not criticism, which is what they would try to do - give support. A social worker would not criticise the fact the washing up's not been done for example. A social worker would not inspect Lexi's bum, she's not a health professional. Neither the police nor the social services have the right to take away Lexi if all they are doing is calling Lola in for questioning. She would either be taken with or left with Billy or Patrick. And as for visiting once a day, is the caseload in the East End of London really that small that the social worker can do this? Does she only have a handful of cases? Especially as I've already said, Lexi is not at risk of physical harm. I find the while thing just too ridiculous. I can image social workers sitting at home watching this and absolutely seething that they are seen as the bad guys and not as people trying to help.


 I agree  it is farfetched, but the whole bullying by Lexi and her mates comes close. 
I cannot imagine though that social workers would act so harsh.....

----------

parkerman (07-10-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> I agree  it is farfetched, but the whole bullying by Lexi and her mates comes close.


Yes, I agree. This gang of girls suddenly turn up hanging around on the Square. Where have they been before?

----------


## parkerman

> I agree  it is farfetched, but the whole bullying by Lexi and her mates comes close.


Yes, I agree. This gang of girls suddenly turn up hanging around on the Square. Where have they been before?

----------


## Glen1

For me the Friday ep went past sensible boundaries for all the reasons you've all stated , how the Beeb can issue an assistance warning at the end is pathetic. This storyline is topical and deals with very sensitive issues and deserves to be handled correctly.So distorted it is unjustifiable to the agencies depicted and viewers. All done I guess to get Sharon & Phil back together and Sharon back in the Vic. imo. I have written to the Beeb and if I get the courtesy of a reply I will post it. Incidentally Lexi was more at risk of harm the way she was being transported in the car apart from the legal issues.

----------

moonstorm (07-10-2012), parkerman (07-10-2012), Perdita (07-10-2012), tammyy2j (07-10-2012)

----------


## parkerman

Well done, Glen I look forward to the reply.

----------


## tammyy2j

So Derek didnt try using the tracker on Alice's new phone that was stolen :->  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Perdita

he BBC has denied setting out to portray social workers in a poor light following complaints over Lola Pearce's current EastEnders storyline.

Last week, viewers saw Lola's baby daughter Lexi removed from her care by strict social worker Trish Barnes after she was arrested for assault. The sad development for Lola followed a number of tense visits from Trish.

The Guardian reports that The British Association of Social Workers (BASW) has now complained over the portrayal of Trish in the plotline, branding the recent scenes "shabby" as accurate procedures were not followed.

Bridget Robb, acting chief of the BASW, commented: "It is disgraceful to see a publicly funded broadcaster deliberately spreading misinformation about the child protection process because it is too lazy and arrogant to get it right.

"We regularly give advice to programmes about social work storylines - we would like to know who advised EastEnders so badly.

"Social workers have a difficult enough job as it is. Unlike the writers and actors on EastEnders, they have to step through those front doors that no-one else wants to step through, and they do it on a daily basis, to protect children, not to target families.

"EastEnders' shabby portrayal of an entire profession has made a tough job even tougher." 

One social worker complained directly to the BBC over the episode in question, claiming that it was irresponsible to show Lexi being taken away from Lola without sufficient grounds.

In response, a BBC Complaints representative said: "We'd like to assure you our intention is not to portray social workers in a negative light. While the audience has seen how much Lola loves Lexi and how responsible she can be with her baby, we were careful to ensure that when the social worker was visiting, she generally saw only more worrying behaviour. 

"Lola was often abrasive when speaking to the social worker and casual - sometimes even flippant - in her responses to the social worker's suggestions. Given that Lola is a young mother, who has been, until this episode, wearing an electronic tagâ¦ with a history of getting into trouble with the police, and is known to have had a difficult childhood herselfâ¦ it was clearly important for social services to be involved with the family in order to ensure that Lola could cope with having a baby."

They continued: "In the last few weeks the social worker witnessed a series of unfortunate incidents, including Lexi wearing a tea-towel as a make-shift nappy, reports of Lola not taking Lexi to the mother and baby group, a messy and unclean flat, and the discovery that Billy had lied to her about having a job.

"Under the circumstances, we believe the audience will have understood why she had to act to remove Lexi quickly when the allegation of assault is made against Lola by Alexa. 

"There was no suggestion that the social worker's actions were anything other than a genuine desire to protect Lexi, or that her concerns about Lola were unreasonable, given the picture she and the previous social worker had formed over a substantial period of time."

Lola will be seen attempting to win Lexi back with help from her family in upcoming episodes.

----------

Glen1 (09-10-2012), parkerman (09-10-2012), tammyy2j (09-10-2012)

----------


## parkerman

I'm glad they've complained. I think, as I have said above, the way the BBC has portrayed social workers is a disgrace.

----------

Glen1 (09-10-2012)

----------


## Glen1

Brilliant news. Will the BBC have the courage to broadcast an apology? best not hold our breath.

----------


## parkerman

For the Guardian story see here: http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/gree...re?INTCMP=SRCH

I particularly like some of the comments underneath especially this one: "As a retired social worker I have been appalled by the way the role of Lola's social worker has been presented in East Enders. Real life, trained social workers just don't behave like this woman. The script writers dont even appear to know the difference between the roles of the social worker and the health visitor - not the social worker's job to be checking for nappy rash! Social workers dont sit with a file open and taking notes while visiting clients. Social workers don't go taking babies into care without good reason (social work departments don't have the funds to keep children in care unless there is serious risk and it is absolutely necessary), and without having consulted the whole team involved - health visitors, GP, senior child protection workers, police and probation. And what was the legal basis for removing the baby? This social worker appears to be completely negative and critical rather than supportive and encouraging - if I were her line manager she would probably be sacked - or at least sent away for some child protection training!

----------

Glen1 (10-10-2012), megan999 (10-10-2012), Perdita (09-10-2012)

----------


## parkerman

....

----------


## lizann

Derek was right tonight Sharon needs to but out god she is annoying me this time around and especially when she calls Denny 

Abi looked like a younger Cora in her outfit 

Tanya seems to be turning into a right snob 

Looks like Alice has a crush on Ray now seems any male attention or help she gets she is hooked 

Whitney back full of slap and kisses Joey, why was she at Abi's party exactly anyway?

----------


## lizann

Double posts are evil

----------

parkerman (10-10-2012), tammyy2j (14-10-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> For the Guardian story see here: http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/greenslade/2012/oct/09/eastenders-social-care?INTCMP=SRCH
> 
> I particularly like some of the comments underneath especially this one: \"As a retired social worker I have been appalled by the way the role of Lola's social worker has been presented in East Enders. Real life, trained social workers just don't behave like this woman. The script writers dont even appear to know the difference between the roles of the social worker and the health visitor - not the social worker's job to be checking for nappy rash! Social workers dont sit with a file open and taking notes while visiting clients. Social workers don't go taking babies into care without good reason (social work departments don't have the funds to keep children in care unless there is serious risk and it is absolutely necessary), and without having consulted the whole team involved - health visitors, GP, senior child protection workers, police and probation. And what was the legal basis for removing the baby? This social worker appears to be completely negative and critical rather than supportive and encouraging - if I were her line manager she would probably be sacked - or at least sent away for some child protection training!


Poor old EastEnders. They pretend to be real and just totally mess up :Nono:

----------

lizann (12-10-2012), parkerman (10-10-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Lauren is back boozing and her family dont mind anymore?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> So Lauren is back boozing and her family dont mind anymore?


I guess they have given up on her

----------

Brucie (12-10-2012)

----------


## lizann

i cant take much more of sharon and hate her friendship with tanya it looks so forced and odd compared to jane and tanya 

christian deserves better than syed and does syed not look after his kid anyone it always looks like christian has her

----------


## lizann

i cant take much more of sharon and hate her friendship with tanya it looks so forced and odd compared to jane and tanya 

christian deserves better than syed and does syed not look after his kid anyone it always looks like christian has her

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Derek was right tonight Sharon needs to but out god she is annoying me this time around and especially when she calls Denny 
> 
> Abi looked like a younger Cora in her outfit 
> 
> Tanya seems to be turning into a right snob 
> 
> Looks like Alice has a crush on Ray now seems any male attention or help she gets she is hooked 
> 
> Whitney back full of slap and kisses Joey, why was she at Abi's party exactly anyway?


I guess he is her cousin?

----------


## Dutchgirl

....

----------


## Brucie

> I guess they have given up on her


Abit like the viewers then! What a pointless character.

----------


## sarah c

> I guess he is her cousin?


one removed or something?

his father and whitneys step grandmother are siblings....?

----------


## Perdita

Maybe the producer thinks that Sharon was so popular years ago, viewers would love to see her back and bring ratings up again. They forget that the storyline has to be fitting too, bringing a once popular character back just for the sake of it is bound to fail

----------

Glen1 (12-10-2012), parkerman (12-10-2012), tammyy2j (14-10-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> i cant take much more of sharon and hate her friendship with tanya it looks so forced and odd compared to jane and tanya 
> 
> christian deserves better than syed and does syed not look after his kid anyone it always looks like christian has her


Syed is clearly bored with his little accessory

----------


## Glen1

Sorry to put this post in guys when things have moved on since the Social Worker incident last Friday, I did complain to the BBC at the time and have just recieved the following reply,in full quote
Our intention isn’t to portray social workers in a negative light. Whilst the audience has seen how much Lola loves Lexi and how responsible she can be with her baby, we were careful to ensure that when the social worker was visiting, she generally saw only more worrying behaviour. Lola was often abrasive when speaking to the social worker and casual – sometimes even flippant in her responses to the social worker’s suggestions. Given that Lola is a young mother, who has been, until this episode, wearing an electronic tag (for criminal damage to the car lot), with a history of getting into trouble with the police, and is known to have had a difficult childhood herself (indeed, three generations of the family have been through the care system), it was clearly important for social services to be involved with the family in order to ensure that Lola could cope with having a baby. 


In the last few weeks the social worker witnessed a series of unfortunate incidents, including Lexi wearing a tea-towel as a make-shift nappy, reports of Lola not taking Lexi to the mother & baby group, a messy and unclean flat, and the discovery that Billy had lied to her about having a job. Under the circumstances, we believe the audience will have understood why she had to act to remove Lexi quickly when the allegation of assault is made against Lola by Alexa. There was no suggestion that the social worker’s actions were anything other than a genuine desire to protect Lexi, or that her concerns about Lola were unreasonable, given the picture she and the previous social worker had formed over a substantial period of time. There was certainly no inference that her actions were anything personal against Lola or her family. 


I understand the strength of your comments and I'd like to assure you that I’ve registered your complaint on our audience log. This is a daily report of audience feedback that’s made available to many BBC staff, including members of the BBC Executive Board, channel controllers and other senior managers.


The audience logs are seen as important documents that can help shape decisions about future programming and content.


Thanks again for taking the time to contact us.



Kind Regards


Kevin Freeburn

BBC Complaints

www.bbc.co.uk/complaints

As I said at the time brilliant news that Social Services Association complained, I won't keep banging on about it but the Beeb just don't get it continuing to defend the undefencible. No apology, if they wish to show these half-cocked storylines then say at the start the storyline isn't meant to represent factual reality imo. Rant over, back to my normal insanity.

----------

megan999 (12-10-2012), parkerman (12-10-2012), Perdita (12-10-2012), sarah c (12-10-2012), tammyy2j (14-10-2012)

----------


## Glen1

..

----------


## parkerman

Thanks for doing that, Glen. The BBC's response is pathetic. Even if the social worker did see an untidy house and a tea-towel being used as a make-shift nappy that would be no reason for Social Services to remove Lexi. And as for Lola being abrasive and flippant with the social worker, I can't believe they would even advance that as reason for taking Lexi into care.

They also say, "Under the circumstances, we believe the audience will have understood why she had to act to remove Lexi quickly when the allegation of assault is made against Lola by Alexa." And when Abi backed up Lola and said what really happened why did social services keep Lexi? Do we understand that? Obviously the Social Services Association don't and they are the people who should know.

Eastenders' hold on reality is tenuous at the best of times, but this story really takes the biscuit.

----------

Glen1 (12-10-2012)

----------


## parkerman

Same again!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Thanks for doing that, Glen. The BBC's response is pathetic. Even if the social worker did see an untidy house and a tea-towel being used as a make-shift nappy that would be no reason for Social Services to remove Lexi. And as for Lola being abrasive and flippant with the social worker, I can't believe they would even advance that as reason for taking Lexi into care.
> 
> They also say, "Under the circumstances, we believe the audience will have understood why she had to act to remove Lexi quickly when the allegation of assault is made against Lola by Alexa." And when Abi backed up Lola and said what really happened why did social services keep Lexi? Do we understand that? Obviously the Social Services Association don't and they are the people who should know.
> 
> Eastenders' hold on reality is tenuous at the best of times, but this story really takes the biscuit.


Most people complaining about the over-reaction of Social Services have overlooked the fact that Lola has an awful record and she is an irresponsible person.

----------


## parkerman

> Most people complaining about the over-reaction of Social Services have overlooked the fact that Lola has an awful record and she is an irresponsible person.


No they haven't.

----------

Glen1 (13-10-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Most people complaining about the over-reaction of Social Services have overlooked the fact that Lola has an awful record and she is an irresponsible person.


....

----------


## lizann

i want sharon to od

----------


## Dennis tanner

> No they haven't.


I have only read criticism of the Social worker

----------


## parkerman

That's because she deserves to be criticised.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> That's because she deserves to be criticised.


But we must not criticise Lola and her gramps

----------


## parkerman

Who told you you can't criticise Lola and her gramps? If someone told you that then they're wrong. You're welcome to criticise them all you like.

However that really isn't the point we've been discussing is it? What everyone but you is saying is that a social worker wouldn't act the way the social worker in this case is acting. She should be trying to support Lola in keeping the baby. She would not complain about the washing up not being done. She would _never_ inspect Lexi for nappy rash. Social Services would not take Lexi away because Lola was being called in for questioning by the police. All these things just wouldn't happen in the way they are shown in Eastenders. Yes, Lola's background is why Social Services are involved, that's fair enough, but being involved doesn't mean they would do all the outrageous things they are shown doing. Social Services will always try and keep families together. It is something of a soap myth they that are there to take babies away and this storyline only perpetuates that myth.

----------

Glen1 (16-10-2012)

----------


## parkerman

***...***

----------


## Dutchgirl

Uhm liked the moment between Christian and Zainab( It has to do with how Nina Wadia actually feels about gay people(pardon my English)she expressed her true feelings  before) 


I wanted to put spoiler tags in how does it work again it is driving me nuts......

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Who told you you can't criticise Lola and her gramps? If someone told you that then they're wrong. You're welcome to criticise them all you like.
> 
> However that really isn't the point we've been discussing is it? What everyone but you is saying is that a social worker wouldn't act the way the social worker in this case is acting. She should be trying to support Lola in keeping the baby. She would not complain about the washing up not being done. She would _never_ inspect Lexi for nappy rash. Social Services would not take Lexi away because Lola was being called in for questioning by the police. All these things just wouldn't happen in the way they are shown in Eastenders. Yes, Lola's background is why Social Services are involved, that's fair enough, but being involved doesn't mean they would do all the outrageous things they are shown doing. Social Services will always try and keep families together. It is something of a soap myth they that are there to take babies away and this storyline only perpetuates that myth.


I agree with everything you have said.  It's EE that annoy me

----------

Glen1 (16-10-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked the scene with Zainab and Christian and Zainab and Syed she finally accepts them together and admits she was wrong 

Poor Christian though he deserves better he throughly loves Syed who dont know what he wants now 

I thought the Denise and Fatboy scenes with cringeworthy if that is the correct word would prefer Denise with AJ

----------


## Dutchgirl

Aw that was a beautiful ceremony, It brought tears out o my eyes. Kudos Eastenders for this one.

Must say Christian looked like a Jean Paul Gaultier bottle, with his striped top.....

----------


## Dutchgirl

.......

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I liked the scene with Zainab and Christian and Zainab and Syed she finally accepts them together and admits she was wrong


 Zainab is deluded if she thinks that Syed is rioght for anyone



> Poor Christian though he deserves better he throughly loves Syed who dont know what he wants now


 Poor Christian indeed 



> I thought the Denise and Fatboy scenes with cringeworthy if that is the correct word would prefer Denise with AJ


 AJ is a waster and is not worthy of Denise.

----------


## Siobhan

Always felt that Christian was too good for Syed.. He truly loves Syed but I don't think I can say the same in return..

----------

kayuqtuq (18-10-2012), megan999 (17-10-2012), tammyy2j (18-10-2012)

----------


## megan999

> AJ is a waster and is not worthy of Denise.


Agreed, I think that Denise and Fatboy are sweet together :Wub:

----------


## tammyy2j

I guess Denise needs to have some fun after Lucas

Poor Tamwar his mother blaming him

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Poor Tamwar his mother blaming him


Zainab is an idiot and so is Masood

There is only one peson with a recortd for ripping off his family and he's a nasty cowardly piece of work

----------

kayuqtuq (19-10-2012), lizann (19-10-2012), Siobhan (19-10-2012), tammyy2j (20-10-2012)

----------


## lizann

tamwar is the only massod i feel for syed or zainab didnt even say sorry to him

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Chryed still go on honeymoon?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Did Chryed still go on honeymoon?


Of course. They didn't want to disappoint their fans

----------


## parkerman

> Of course. They didn't want to disappoint their fans


The biggest disappointment would be if they came back!

----------


## parkerman

> Of course. They didn't want to disappoint their fans


The biggest disappointment would be if they came back!

----------


## Perdita

> The biggest disappointment would be if they came back!


They will, both characters not leaving until November

----------


## Perdita

> The biggest disappointment would be if they came back!


They will, both characters not leaving until November

----------


## parkerman

> They will, both characters not leaving until November


Isn't that a spoiler, Perdy?

----------


## parkerman

........................

----------


## Perdita

> Isn't that a spoiler, Perdy?


pure speculation on my part

----------


## Perdita

> Isn't that a spoiler, Perdy?


pure speculation on my part

----------


## parkerman

> pure speculation on my part


Of course.... :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> ........................


A real spoiler for you then Packerman

----------


## megan999

Shame about Rainie, I was looking forward to seeing her again. Then again, you never know......

----------


## Dutchgirl

How many times can Sharon knock on Phil's door, three times in one episode is getting ridiculous....

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Shame about Rainie, I was looking forward to seeing her again. Then again, you never know......


She may have too many film committments

----------

megan999 (31-10-2012)

----------


## Glen1

> How many times can Sharon knock on Phil's door, three times in one episode is getting ridiculous....


She is ridiculous, I wish she'd stop keep patting her lad on the head , end up stunting his growth ! Lucky she hasn't got Lola's social worker on her case, the kid would be whisked off into care.

----------

parkerman (31-10-2012)

----------


## Glen1

,,,

----------


## Brucie

The key episode threads:
Lola/Lexi/Phil/Sharon: This storyline was fatally flawed by the social worker debacle, and to suggest that Phil would ever be regarded as a suitable guardian for a baby is beyond ridiculous.
Joey/Lucy/Lauren/Whitney - honestly, WHO CARES?? Fans of Grange Hill maybe?
Kat's affair: Is this still a plotline? If anyone was actually bothered, surely they're way past caring now?
Max and Tanya's wedding: Not even Max or Tanya can be arsed about this one, so why should the viewers be?
Sayed/Christian: Groundhog Day or what? We all know they're going - please let it be soon!

Conclusion: doesn't leave a lot, does it? No doubt they're building up to their most depressing Christmas episode ever - which in itself will represent an achievement (of sorts).

----------

Dennis tanner (01-11-2012), Glen1 (01-11-2012), kayuqtuq (01-11-2012), parkerman (01-11-2012), tammyy2j (01-11-2012)

----------


## parkerman

Excellent summary, Brucie.

----------


## sarah c

> No doubt they're building up to their most depressing Christmas episode ever - which in itself will represent an achievement (of sorts).


surely not depressing if it means Derek goes...!!?

----------


## Brucie

They could make it positively uplifting - IF they buried Derek with his son and daughter!

----------

Glen1 (01-11-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> The key episode threads:
> Lola/Lexi/Phil/Sharon: This storyline was fatally flawed by the social worker debacle, and to suggest that Phil would ever be regarded as a suitable guardian for a baby is beyond ridiculous.
> Joey/Lucy/Lauren/Whitney - honestly, WHO CARES?? Fans of Grange Hill maybe?
> Kat's affair: Is this still a plotline? If anyone was actually bothered, surely they're way past caring now?
> Max and Tanya's wedding: Not even Max or Tanya can be arsed about this one, so why should the viewers be?
> Sayed/Christian: Groundhog Day or what? We all know they're going - please let it be soon!
> 
> Conclusion: doesn't leave a lot, does it? No doubt they're building up to their most depressing Christmas episode ever - which in itself will represent an achievement (of sorts).


Good summary but what about poor Derek? :Sad:

----------


## Glen1

,,,

----------


## flappinfanny

> The key episode threads:
> Lola/Lexi/Phil/Sharon: This storyline was fatally flawed by the social worker debacle, and to suggest that Phil would ever be regarded as a suitable guardian for a baby is beyond ridiculous.
> Joey/Lucy/Lauren/Whitney - honestly, WHO CARES?? Fans of Grange Hill maybe?
> Kat's affair: Is this still a plotline? If anyone was actually bothered, surely they're way past caring now?
> Max and Tanya's wedding: Not even Max or Tanya can be arsed about this one, so why should the viewers be?
> Sayed/Christian: Groundhog Day or what? We all know they're going - please let it be soon!
> 
> Conclusion: doesn't leave a lot, does it? No doubt they're building up to their most depressing Christmas episode ever - which in itself will represent an achievement (of sorts).


albert square  being depressing on christmas day is a tradition.  ee not being depressing would be a sader place.   :Smile:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Would have been slightly less depressing if we actually saw Derek getting a final good hiding , all we hear is a bit of shouting. Pre watershed broadcast I guess, pity.


FInal good hiding?

----------


## Glen1

....

----------


## Glen1

....

----------


## parkerman

> ...........


I've forgotten what I was going to say.... :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (05-11-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> I hope that's not a spoiler!


Pure speculation, I am sure  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (05-11-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> I hope that's not a spoiler!


Pure speculation, I am sure  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glen1

Sincere apols guys ,should have been posted in spoilers, lesson learnt.

----------

parkerman (05-11-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

The boxing bag would knock Lucy out if Ray wasnt holding it she should eat some of the food from the cafe and chippy

----------


## flappinfanny

nice to have zaniab back.   :Smile:

----------

kayuqtuq (06-11-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> The boxing bag would knock Lucy out if Ray wasnt holding it she should eat some of the food from the cafe and chippy


thought Alice packed a bit of a mean punch when she was working the bag!!All from the shoulder....

----------


## Perdita

> Sincere apols guys ,should have been posted in spoilers, lesson learnt.


or use spoiler tags like this:  [ /spoiler] without the space between [ and /

----------

Glen1 (06-11-2012)

----------


## Perdita

....

----------


## JustJodi

*"some people have to sleep around here...GO PUT SOME CLOTHES ON"   TYPICAL Zainab... gotta love that woman ..and pulling the plug on the sound system,, hee hee,,*

----------


## sarah c

> *"some people have to sleep around here...GO PUT SOME CLOTHES ON"   TYPICAL Zainab... gotta love that woman ..and pulling the plug on the sound system,, hee hee,,*


mind you if it was so late that she was complaining about sleeping - why was she holding Kamil in her arms wideawake!!  surely it should have been bed time for him then?

----------


## Perdita

she had just come back from wherever she had been, so Kamil could not have been in bed

----------


## sarah c

> she had just come back from wherever she had been, so Kamil could not have been in bed


but you cant be complaining about people being up and about instead of in bed.....when you are up and about instead of in bed!!

pot, kettle and a dark colour....

----------


## Perdita

> but you cant be complaining about people being up and about instead of in bed.....when you are up and about instead of in bed!!
> 
> pot, kettle and a dark colour....


well, you can't be in bed when you are travelling  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

> but you cant be complaining about people being up and about instead of in bed.....when you are up and about instead of in bed!!
> 
> pot, kettle and a dark colour....


well, you can't be in bed when you are travelling  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

> Sincere apols guys ,should have been posted in spoilers, lesson learnt.


sorry, it is such a long time ago I used them, I kind of forgot. put [spoiler] before text, then    [ /spoiler] at end of text  but without the space

----------


## Glen1

> sorry, it is such a long time ago I used them, I kind of forgot. put [spoiler] before text, then    [ /spoiler] at end of text  but without the space


Many thanks for the assistance Perdita, with my level of computer illiteracy, best I put comments in the right slot at the start , or I shall probably end nausing it again.

----------


## Glen1

> sorry, it is such a long time ago I used them, I kind of forgot. put [spoiler] before text, then    [ /spoiler] at end of text  but without the space


Many thanks for the assistance Perdita, with my level of computer illiteracy, best I put comments in the right slot at the start , or I shall probably end nausing it again.

----------

Perdita (06-11-2012)

----------


## megan999

There's no episode of EE on Friday 16th November because of Children In Need.

----------


## tammyy2j

Syed gave up Yasmin easily he must only have wanted her if it meant getting Christian back

----------


## parkerman

Or he could have at last realised what a waster he is and knew that it would be much better for Yasmin if she was brought up by Amira.  Could be the first decent thing he's ever done in his life. And that's because he really does love Yasmin.

----------

lizann (11-11-2012), megan999 (10-11-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Or he could have at last realised what a waster he is and knew that it would be much better for Yasmin if she was brought up by Amira.  Could be the first decent thing he's ever done in his life. And that's because he really does love Yasmin.


All true

----------


## flappinfanny

looking forward to ee next week.  a lot of the eps will be revolving around the brilliant ann mitchell.  one of the countries finest actors.

----------

lizann (11-11-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> looking forward to ee next week.  a lot of the eps will be revolving around the brilliant ann mitchell. * one of the countries finest actors.*


BIB I disagree. She always plays the same sort of part. One trick pony :Nono:

----------


## flappinfanny

we are not going to see eye to eye on this one, so as they say, moving swiftly on. 

 enjoyed dereks scenes tonight,  when he met up with his old flame. made me chuckle.  he is good at the lighter scenes.   :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

*Well bye Christian and Syed,,, glad they left together,, it was a good episode.  At least they left as a HAPPY COUPLE,,*

----------

Siobhan (16-11-2012), tammyy2j (16-11-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> *Well bye Christian and Syed,,, glad they left together,, it was a good episode.  At least they left as a HAPPY COUPLE,,*


I can't see it lasting though :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:

----------


## Perdita

We shall see when in a couple of years one of them returns alone  :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

good set of eps from ee.  loved ann mitchells scenes.

shame about the ratings.   :Sad:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> good set of eps from ee.  loved ann mitchells scenes.
> 
> shame about the ratings.


I rated it as average which is not a bad thing

----------


## tammyy2j

Joey loves Lauren already now that is fast

----------


## JustJodi

> Joey loves Lauren already now that is fast



kissin cousins .... read this link Tammy ( in the USA )   http://marriage.about.com/cs/marriag...s/a/cousin.htm

----------

parkerman (22-11-2012)

----------


## parkerman

Very interesting. Thanks Jodi. I wonder if there is a lot of movement of cousins looking for a state where they can get married...and have children.

----------


## JustJodi

> Very interesting. Thanks Jodi. I wonder if there is a lot of movement of cousins looking for a state where they can get married...and have children.



I had a horrible crush on my 3rd cousin ( I think )  he only came to visit once a year, but oh me and my sister had horrible crushes on him,, the older he got the better looking WE THOUGHT HE GOT lol,, I would think it is illegal any where for 1st cousins to have kids ,,, not sure about the 2nd or 3rd   just the same   I find it a bit distasteful,,, sorta like incest ?????
Thats just my 2 euro cents,,, 
Anyway I have a feeling this "relationship" is not going any where any way due to the fact no one on EE is ALLOWED,, to have a "decent" relationship LOL

----------

Dutchgirl (28-11-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I quite enjoyed EE last night some good funny moments and banter and Ava and Cora come face to face and Derek sees Joey and Lauren kissing 

I find Poppy tolerable this time around and her and Fatboy are sweet together

----------

flappinfanny (24-11-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## flappinfanny

> I had a horrible crush on my 3rd cousin ( I think )  he only came to visit once a year, but oh me and my sister had horrible crushes on him,, the older he got the better looking WE THOUGHT HE GOT lol,, I would think it is illegal any where for 1st cousins to have kids ,,, not sure about the 2nd or 3rd   just the same   I find it a bit distasteful,,, sorta like incest ?????
> Thats just my 2 euro cents,,, 
> Anyway I have a feeling this "relationship" is not going any where any way due to the fact no one on EE is ALLOWED,, to have a "decent" relationship LOL


there are rumours they may not be cousins!!   it could be brookie in the eastend   :Love:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ann Mitchell is amazing.....

----------

tammyy2j (28-11-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Ann Mitchell is amazing.....


I am not a fan of any of the Mitchells

----------


## tammyy2j

> I am not a fan of any of the Mitchells


She plays Cora Cross on the show 

Tanya should tell Max the truth 

Mo was quick to let Derek rent the house

----------


## tammyy2j

Will "Fattyboy" move in with the Massods now

----------


## Dennis tanner

> She plays Cora Cross on the show


 She's still a Mitchell :Thumbsdown: 




> Mo was quick to let Derek rent the house


 Derek should know that he doesn't have to pay her any rent as it's a council house

----------


## tammyy2j

Derek or Jack seems to have a bit of cash so one of them must have sent the cash to Alfie to go to Germany so they can have some alone time with Kat

----------


## JustJodi

> Derek or Jack seems to have a bit of cash so one of them must have sent the cash to Alfie to go to Germany so they can have some alone time with Kat



And both of them seem to have time on their hands too..they do not have any women in their lives,,, well Jack has Sharon but she is busy flitting between Phil and Jack  hmmmm  Max is busy with Tan and the kids ( but that didn't stop him from messing around with Stacey) Max could be Dereks source of EXTRA money since he is always taking money off of Max for something he did while they were together, so Derek really has all the extra cash to splash around. Hmmmmmm,,,3 Branning brothers.. either one could be the guy on the side...

----------


## parkerman

Very important Eastenders news. I hope no-one missed it.

Winston spoke last night!!!! Even though we only saw the back of him.

----------

alan45 (30-11-2012), JustJodi (01-12-2012), Siobhan (30-11-2012), tammyy2j (30-11-2012)

----------


## parkerman

Very important Eastenders news. I hope no-one missed it.

Winston spoke last night!!!! Even though we only saw the back of him.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Very important Eastenders news. I hope no-one missed it.
> 
> Winston spoke last night!!!! Even though we only saw the back of him.


Did he say, " We shall fight then on the beaches " ?

----------


## parkerman

No, not even we shall fight the*m* on the beaches....

----------


## alan45

> No, not even we shall fight the*m* on the beaches....



Ever the pedant
 :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> No, not even we shall fight the*m* on the beaches....



Ever the pedant
 :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

> Ever the pedant


My wife says she is going to put "Died a pedant" on my gravestone...

----------

Siobhan (03-12-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Ever the pedant


My wife says she is going to put "Died a pedant" on my gravestone...

----------


## lizann

how annoying is tanya no wonder cora and lauren drink so much

----------

parkerman (01-12-2012)

----------


## megan999

> how annoying is tanya no wonder cora and lauren drink so much


Agreed. It's like the Tanya Cross show these days!

----------


## megan999

When on earth is Kat's storyline going to end? At this rate it will end at Christmas time!!

----------


## parkerman

> When on earth is Kat's storyline going to end? At this rate it will end at Christmas time!!


With an explosive shock revelation that will rock the Square....

----------

megan999 (02-12-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> When on earth is Kat's storyline going to end? At this rate it will end at Christmas time!!


With an explosive shock revelation that will rock the Square....

----------


## flappinfanny

megan im afraid you will have to wait until christmas!!  only 3 weeks on tuesday, not long now.   :Smile:

----------

megan999 (02-12-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> No, not even we shall fight the*m* on the beaches....


That's what he meant to say

----------


## megan999

I am getting tired of Lola/Phil/Sharon storyline now. Am even preferring Kat's storyline, now that Alfie knows about her affair and is piecing everything together......slowly :Wal2l:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I am getting tired of Lola/Phil/Sharon storyline now. Am even preferring Kat's storyline, now that Alfie knows about her affair and is piecing everything together......slowly


Why does Alfie need to piece anything together. He knows that she has affairs and that he can't trust her. She told him herself ages ago.

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I am getting tired of Lola/Phil/Sharon storyline now. Am even preferring Kat's storyline, now that Alfie knows about her affair and is piecing everything together......slowly


Why does Alfie need to piece anything together. He knows that she has affairs and that he can't trust her. She told him herself ages ago.

----------


## megan999

~~~~~~

----------


## megan999

> Why does Alfie need to piece anything together. He knows that she has affairs and that he can't trust her. She told him herself ages ago.


Yes, but he wants to work out the identity of her latest mystery man! And the viewers want to know too, apparently.....I'm hoping it's Derek....because Jack is too thick to go though the whole secret affair saga, and I like Max's character and I want him and Tanya to have a happy ending for once :Wub:

----------


## LostVoodoo

This Bianca and Lola storyline in the salon is driving me mad. Surely they're being 'employed' illegally, you can't have someone just earning tips!

----------

parkerman (18-12-2012)

----------


## parkerman

Minimum wage legislation applies.

----------


## lizann

i have to admit i'm starting to like derek shame he gets killed off soon loved his line to sharon to take a chill pill 

tanya has forgot about max's past affairs especially with stacey

----------


## lizann

i have to admit i'm starting to like derek shame he gets killed off soon loved his line to sharon to take a chill pill 

tanya has forgot about max's past affairs especially with stacey

----------


## Dennis tanner

> i have to admit i'm starting to like derek shame he gets killed off soon loved his line to sharon to take a chill pill 
> 
> tanya has forgot about max's past affairs especially with stacey


It's bad when we can remember far more than the characters can. :Thumbsdown:

----------


## parkerman

.....now read on....

----------


## parkerman

> i have to admit i'm starting to like derek shame he gets killed off soon loved his line to sharon to take a chill pill 
> 
> tanya has forgot about max's past affairs especially with stacey


She also forgot she once buried him alive!

Talking of forgetting things, is it me or has Alice forgotten her mother? All this talk of the family "being together" for Christmas, wouldn't Alice want to see her mother at Christmas? Or have I forgotten something?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> She also forgot she once buried him alive!
> 
> Talking of forgetting things, is it me or has Alice forgotten her mother? All this talk of the family "being together" for Christmas, wouldn't Alice want to see her mother at Christmas? Or have I forgotten something?


Alice lost her mother at the same time that she lost her job. :Crying:  Im any case, she prefers top be on the tele :Thumbsup:

----------


## parkerman

How did she lose her? Did she leave her on the bus?

----------

sarah c (20-12-2012)

----------


## Perdita

That would have been rather careless  :EEK!:

----------


## sarah c

> How did she lose her? Did she leave her on the bus?


I thought Alice came looking for derek because she was curious that at home, no one - her mum nor Joey - ever talked about him..?

not because her mum had died?

----------


## lizann

no shock or surprise it was derek would have been better if was max i liked that little twist for the 2 minutes till kat revealed it was mr. cigar man derek

----------

Siobhan (21-12-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> no shock or surprise it was derek would have been better if was max i liked that little twist for the 2 minutes till kat revealed it was mr. cigar man derek


didnt you just want his fat smug face to be smashed in though!!

----------

Glen1 (21-12-2012), JustJodi (22-12-2012), lizann (22-12-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> didnt you just want his fat smug face to be smashed in though!!


Poor Derek

----------


## Dennis tanner

> didnt you just want his fat smug face to be smashed in though!!


Poor Derek

----------


## Glen1

> didnt you just want his fat smug face to be smashed in though!!


Take heart Sarah, Derek should remember,
GATHER ye rosebuds while ye may, 
    Old time is still a-flying : 
And this same flower that smiles to-day 
    To-morrow will be dying.
                             Robert Herrick

----------

sarah c (22-12-2012)

----------


## Glen1

...

----------


## LostVoodoo

What's more, you can't smoke in pubs! He's a bad 'un, he is!

----------


## lizann

> didnt you just want his fat smug face to be smashed in though!!


yes and alfie did very little damage to him

loved lauren freak out at tanya and then puking  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> didnt you just want his fat smug face to be smashed in though!!


yes and alfie did very little damage to him

loved lauren freak out at tanya and then puking  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> yes and alfie did very little damage to him


 Derek allowed him a free shot


> loved lauren freak out at tanya and then puking


 Max should kick her out

----------


## Dennis tanner

> yes and alfie did very little damage to him


 Derek allowed him a free shot


> loved lauren freak out at tanya and then puking


 Max should kick her out

----------


## flappinfanny

ee may have its problems, but boy can they do a reveal.  they do this better than any other soap.  

msg to ee producers ee is for life and not for christmas.   :Smile:

----------

JustJodi (22-12-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> yes and alfie did very little damage to him
> 
> loved lauren freak out at tanya and then puking


I thought Jacqueline Jossa ( Lauren) was really good last night. As was the always excellent Jo Joyner of course.

----------

JustJodi (22-12-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> yes and alfie did very little damage to him
> 
> loved lauren freak out at tanya and then puking


I thought Jacqueline Jossa ( Lauren) was really good last night. As was the always excellent Jo Joyner of course.

----------


## JustJodi

> I thought Jacqueline Jossa ( Lauren) was really good last night. As was the always excellent Jo Joyner of course.



I thought Jacqueline was just terrific,,I can almost see why they use her alot in most of the story lines, she is an excellent little actress....

----------

parkerman (22-12-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I thought Jacqueline was just terrific,,I can almost see why they use her alot in most of the story lines, she is an excellent little actress....


She's good at getting drunk :Thumbsdown:

----------


## tammyy2j

> ee may have its problems, but boy can they do a reveal.  they do this better than any other soap.  
> 
> msg to ee producers ee is for life and not for christmas.


Would have been better if Derek wasnt the obvious choice from the get go, EE should not have released any list of the culprits 

Does Derek genuinely love Kat or just want her now as she wants Aflie?

----------

flappinfanny (23-12-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## megan999

EastEnders Schedule...........

Monday 24th December (Christmas Eve) 9:00pm - 9:35pm BBC One

Tuesday 25th December (Christmas Day) 8:45pm - 9:45pm BBC One

Wednesday 26th December (Boxing Day) 8:30pm - 9:00pm BBC One

Thursday 27th December 8:00pm  - 9:00pm BBC One *make sure to keep tuned as straight after this episode there will be al Red Button episode featuring Poppy and Fatboy

Friday 28th December NO EPISODE

Monday 31st December (New Years Eve) 8:00pm - 8:30pm BBC One

Tuesday 1st January (New Years Day) 8:00pm - 9:00pm BBC One

Thursday 3rd January 7:30pm - 8:00pm BBC One

Friday 4th January 8:00pm - 8:30pm AND 9:00pm - 9:30pm BBC One

Source: EastEnders Official Website

----------

flappinfanny (24-12-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Does Derek genuinely love Kat


 Yes

----------


## parkerman

> Does Derek genuinely love Kat?


No.

----------

JustJodi (27-12-2012), Perdita (23-12-2012), Siobhan (24-12-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Kat is an even bigger idiot to go and stay with Derek

----------

JustJodi (27-12-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Kat is an even bigger idiot to go and stay with Derek


It may not be for long. In any case where else can she go in Albert Square

----------


## Dennis tanner

> Kat is an even bigger idiot to go and stay with Derek


It may not be for long. In any case where else can she go in Albert Square

----------


## Timalay

I was not very much impressed with that ee christmas episode.  Anti-climatic surprises galore.

----------

lizann (25-12-2012)

----------


## lizann

> I was not very much impressed with that ee christmas episode.  Anti-climatic surprises galore.


me either and derek's death spoiler details were very misleading 

so sick of kat and her crying and why did she go with derek to max's place for christmas dinner she didnt have to stay with derek she could have gone to see charlie and moved into the b&b

----------

JustJodi (27-12-2012)

----------


## lizann

> I was not very much impressed with that ee christmas episode.  Anti-climatic surprises galore.


me either and derek's death spoiler details were very misleading 

so sick of kat and her crying and why did she go with derek to max's place for christmas dinner she didnt have to stay with derek she could have gone to see charlie and moved into the b&b

----------


## flappinfanny

i enjoyed the christmas day ep.  i agree it was a bit predictable, but was very watchable and the best of the big 3.  

can ee keep up the standard and interest, i very much doubt it.  im sure come mid jan it will be back to the norm.

lets enjoy it while it lasts.   :Smile:

----------


## Dennis tanner

> me either and derek's death spoiler details were very misleading


I try not to read spoilers but sometimes you just can't avoid it

Poor Derek's tombstone should read...Head of the Table

----------

flappinfanny (28-12-2012), parkerman (26-12-2012)

----------


## Dennis tanner

> me either and derek's death spoiler details were very misleading


I try not to read spoilers but sometimes you just can't avoid it

Poor Derek's tombstone should read...Head of the Table

----------

JustJodi (27-12-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

What an awful episode, Kat goes from having a passionate love affair with Derek to looking repulsed by him when he kissed her yet she moves in with him and accompanies him to his brother's house for Christmas dinner then tells his son leave him to die because he showed Alfie the wrong message ffs Joey shouldnt have listened to her 

Max forgave Tanya for buring him alive, Jack for sleeping with Tanya and Lauren for trying to kill him yet cant forgive Derek all he did was invite his wife to his house  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I half expected Lauren or Alice to drive along and knock Derek down when he was on the road 

I agree the pre released spoilers were very misleading actually they were completely wrong 

Overall one of the worst ever episodes of Eastenders and worst of all the soaps for Christmas day

----------

JustJodi (27-12-2012), lizann (26-12-2012), megan999 (28-12-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I thought it was the best soap on Christmas day, and the acting was amazing!

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I thought it was the best soap on Christmas day, and the acting was amazing!


It was a good episode but hardly amazing

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I thought it was the best soap on Christmas day, and the acting was amazing!


It was a good episode but hardly amazing

----------


## JustJodi

she does have MO  and  Jean,,, but they all live with Alfie,,, now it makes me wonder why on earth did Mo let the Statler home go to Derek ??????????????????  Any way I am sure Mo will take her home back?????

----------


## flappinfanny

lindsay coulson and jo joyner were superb in thurs hr long ep.  imo lindsay coulson shines in every scene and is one of the best actors on ee.  nice to have her back.

----------


## megan999

Tanya must have rocks for brains for wanting Max after his secret wife revelation.  :Wal2l: 
I wish the writers would give Tyler more dialogue!
Did anyone watch the Red Button Episode last night? I thought it was quite sweet. :Wub:

----------


## lizann

i was expecting tanya to cry and say max was hers to kirsty last night  :Stick Out Tongue:  the show is ruining a once strong character like tanya 

where is alice and joey's mother? alice keep saying she had no one her mother is alive isnt she?

i wonder did alfie take on kirsty to work in the pub to get at the brannings he did tell bianca a few weeks back he had no jobs yet employs fatboy, roxy, jean, himself and now kirsty he should take shirley back behind the bar 

poor lola if isnt for sharon she has no say or time with lexi because of phil

----------

megan999 (29-12-2012)

----------


## lizann

i was expecting tanya to cry and say max was hers to kirsty last night  :Stick Out Tongue:  the show is ruining a once strong character like tanya 

where is alice and joey's mother? alice keep saying she had no one her mother is alive isnt she?

i wonder did alfie take on kirsty to work in the pub to get at the brannings he did tell bianca a few weeks back he had no jobs yet employs fatboy, roxy, jean, himself and now kirsty he should take shirley back behind the bar 

poor lola if isnt for sharon she has no say or time with lexi because of phil

----------


## parkerman

> i wonder did alfie take on kirsty to work in the pub to get at the brannings


Does he know who she is?



> he did tell bianca a few weeks back he had no jobs yet employs fatboy, roxy, jean, himself and now kirsty l


 Don't forget Tracey.

----------


## parkerman

> i wonder did alfie take on kirsty to work in the pub to get at the brannings


Does he know who she is?



> he did tell bianca a few weeks back he had no jobs yet employs fatboy, roxy, jean, himself and now kirsty l


 Don't forget Tracey.

----------


## flappinfanny

> i was expecting tanya to cry and say max was hers.l


i was expecting that as well, but that would have been so eastenders and predictable.  im glad she didnt, it is showing a different side to tanya and will make way for jo joyners year break or perhaps longer?

----------


## parkerman

> i was expecting that as well, but that would have been so eastenders and predictable.  im glad she didnt, it is showing a different side to tanya and will make way for jo joyners year break or perhaps longer?


Er...is that a spoiler?

----------


## parkerman

> i was expecting that as well, but that would have been so eastenders and predictable.  im glad she didnt, it is showing a different side to tanya and will make way for jo joyners year break or perhaps longer?


Er...is that a spoiler?

----------


## megan999

> Does he know who she is?


I don't think that Alfie knows Kirsty's back story yet.

----------


## megan999

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok Derek is dead,, I was sort of hoping he would meet a VIOLENT death..the evil toad deserved it,, but no he gets a dicky heart that packs in,,, Liam really could have made a pile of money and could have snuck off with it and paid all of Bianca's bills if he had THOUGHT of it,,, I have a uneasy hunch that Michael took all the dodgy gear and the blue money box..poor Liam is going to be blamed for the missing stuff.*

----------


## flappinfanny

> Er...is that a spoiler?


 sorry,  i  sincerely apologise.

----------


## tammyy2j

I assume Sharon said yes to Jack's proposal, why would she want to marry a Mitchell again?

I don't understand why Lola didn't ask for Lexi to be christened Lexi Billie Mitchell Pearce

----------


## tammyy2j

I assume Sharon said yes to Jack's proposal, why would she want to marry a Mitchell again?

I don't understand why Lola didn't ask for Lexi to be christened Lexi Billie Mitchell Pearce

----------


## JustJodi

*LOOKED like it was Jack cos he had on a top coat and Phil didn't... Shirley was right about Phil,, it is always about PHIL not about  Lexi or even Lola ....*

----------


## parkerman

I don't understand what difference the name at the christening ceremony makes. The name on the birth certificate is Lola Pearce, so that's her official name.

----------

Glen1 (04-01-2013), JustJodi (02-01-2013), lizann (05-01-2013), megan999 (03-01-2013), Siobhan (03-01-2013), tammyy2j (06-01-2013)

----------


## Glen1

[QUOTE=parkerman;786807]I don't understand what difference the name at the christening ceremony makes. The name on the birth certificate is Lola Pearce, so that's her official name.[/QUOTE
Phils' twisted little mind coming into play, as was his action of standing directly in front of Lola for the group photo.

----------


## Glen1

....

----------


## parkerman

So Joey is trying to get somewhere in a rush and, guess what, there are roadworks and a broken down car in the way. Why have Eastenders never thought of this device before?

Well, apart from the first million times anyway.... :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (06-01-2013), JustJodi (05-01-2013), lizann (05-01-2013)

----------


## lizann

where was suzy and april and sonia and robbie for derek's funeral?

best part of the double episodes last night was cora

----------


## lizann

where was suzy and april and sonia and robbie for derek's funeral?

best part of the double episodes last night was cora

----------

megan999 (06-01-2013), tammyy2j (06-01-2013)

----------


## megan999

I don't know why the writers decided to kill off Derek in the first place. I thought he was a very interesting character. And when I heard they WERE going to kill him off, I thought he was supposed to be murdered and it was going to be a big "who killed Derek Branning". I'm finding this storyline disappointing. Also I hope that Kat and Alfie get back together eventually because I can't stand Roxy. I am glad that Kirsty is staying around I believe, cos I think it adds a new dimension to Max and Tanya's relationship. As you know, I'm not a big fan of Tanya!

----------

tammyy2j (06-01-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think the character of Tanya has changed for the worse 

Max was better with Stacey, I see zero chemistry with him and Kirsty

----------

lizann (07-01-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## megan999

> I think the character of Tanya has changed for the worse 
> 
> Max was better with Stacey, I see zero chemistry with him and Kirsty


I soo agree with you, Tammy  :Smile:

----------


## megan999

> I think the character of Tanya has changed for the worse 
> 
> Max was better with Stacey, I see zero chemistry with him and Kirsty


I soo agree with you, Tammy  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

so we can expect more kissing cousins with dexter and abi

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok what do U guys think????  Who is better suited for Ray?? Denise or Kim ??? I personally THOUGHT Ray and Denise had some pretty good chemistry going when they started kissing,, now I am not so sure any more,, Kim goes in and clobbers her sister for MAKING A MOVE on her man.....I am trying to PICTURE/VISUALIZE  Abi and Dexter... nah  I do not think Abi will go that far with him,, shes got a pretty good head on her shoulders, now I can maybe see Lauren trying to pull Dexter,, but not sure now with her head all messed up over Joey..Love this new friendship between Kat and Bianca...Kat has a good heart really..I like her better now that she isn't all made up like a tart  :-D*

----------


## tammyy2j

Ray lied to save his own neck by saying Denise came on to him, dont think Denise or Kim deserve him they deserve better 

I read that Dexter gets with   Spoiler:    Lola  

I wished Kat had explained her relationship with Derek more as in why she went with him everytime his name is mentioned she looks like she wants to throw up

----------

lizann (08-01-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## flappinfanny

> I think the character of Tanya has changed for the worse


in what way?

----------


## JustJodi

*Not sure why Ray was lying to save his own ****,, unless he is pizzed cos Denise didn't want to contiune messin around behind Kim's back ??? I also thought of something,,, did Denise say she got a letter about a visiting request  with Lucas  ??? What did she decide??? I missed a good chunk of the Friday's episode..  Yea I would dearly love to "hear" what Kat hs to say on WHY she was with Derek in the first place,I mean of the 4 Brannings,, I would have chosen Jack or Max  or even Joey  LOL Not that slimey toad ( ah must not speak ill of the dead )*

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Ray lied to save his own neck by saying Denise came on to him, dont think Denise or Kim deserve him they deserve better


It surprised me too, Ray's always been portrayed as a good bloke in the show so far and he did just lie to save his neck. Maybe he panicked because he wants to stay with Kim, but I wouldn't have expected him to try and come between the two sisters like that.

----------

JustJodi (08-01-2013)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Ray lied to save his own neck by saying Denise came on to him, dont think Denise or Kim deserve him they deserve better


It surprised me too, Ray's always been portrayed as a good bloke in the show so far and he did just lie to save his neck. Maybe he panicked because he wants to stay with Kim, but I wouldn't have expected him to try and come between the two sisters like that.

----------


## tammyy2j

> in what way?


She used to be feisty, fearless and likeable but not now imo, she became fiercely annoying especially going on and on about the wedding and butting into everyone's busy and acting all postive over Max but thats my take on her now anyways

----------

flappinfanny (10-01-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

What the hell was Phil thinking taking a baby into a garage, how the hell has he got custody of Lexi?

----------


## parkerman

> What the hell was Phil thinking taking a baby into a garage, how the hell has he got custody of Lexi?


 This storyline has plumbed the depths of tedium...Who tf cares anymore!!!

----------


## parkerman

> What the hell was Phil thinking taking a baby into a garage, how the hell has he got custody of Lexi?


 This storyline has plumbed the depths of tedium...Who tf cares anymore!!!

----------

megan999 (09-01-2013), tammyy2j (09-01-2013)

----------


## JustJodi

> What the hell was Phil thinking taking a baby into a garage, how the hell has he got custody of Lexi?


Tammy I am with you on this,,, he says he has to work on a motor,,, then drags the baby into a smell filthy garage,,, for heavens sake !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Wonder if some one reports this activity to family services  ?   Nah not on EE ... phfffffffffttttttttttttttttt

----------

tammyy2j (09-01-2013)

----------


## megan999

I am sooooo bored of the Phil/Lexi/Lola/Sharon storyline. Where has Shirley gone? She needs to add some excitement to this sorry mess.

----------

parkerman (09-01-2013), tammyy2j (09-01-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I am sooooo bored of the Phil/Lexi/Lola/Sharon storyline. Where has Shirley gone? She needs to add some excitement to this sorry mess.


Shirley is working in McClunkeys but I want her to help Billy and Lola maybe move in with them to get Lexi back 

Shirley still is keeping quite on Phil's cover up of Heather's death

----------

megan999 (11-01-2013)

----------


## lizann

> I am sooooo bored of the Phil/Lexi/Lola/Sharon storyline. Where has Shirley gone? She needs to add some excitement to this sorry mess.


shirley must be on one hell of a bender since xmas/new year no sign of her yet 

phil shouldnt be left look after a rat let alone a child

----------

megan999 (11-01-2013)

----------


## lizann

> I am sooooo bored of the Phil/Lexi/Lola/Sharon storyline. Where has Shirley gone? She needs to add some excitement to this sorry mess.


shirley must be on one hell of a bender since xmas/new year no sign of her yet 

phil shouldnt be left look after a rat let alone a child

----------


## JustJodi

*Boy the Branning house this episode was a real DOOZY,,, Kristy just LOVED every second of Tanya's messed up family,,then Ava shows up and Dexter reveals she is his mom,, that was icing on the cake,,, TBH  I was bored bored bored with Alfie Rox and Kat,,, snore ville,,, hmmm Denise and Ian ????  whats your take on this ????*

----------


## parkerman

Yes, a great dinner party last night with some good one-liners from Kirsty. Made a welcome change from Alfie & Kat and Phil & Lexi not to mention Denise and Kim etc. etc.

----------


## Brucie

Take a long look at your family Max - time to ditch the fishwife and the alki-daughter and mother in law from hell! Time to disappear in a black cab with Kirsty - you'll soon get used to those lips!!l

----------


## megan999

There's a Red Button Episode after tonight's episode....

I don't know how to do Spoiler text, but someone will be returning who's been away for awhile..... :Thumbsup:

----------


## lizann

go abi get it all out 

what will mas do now not tell zainab of course

----------


## lizann

go abi get it all out 

what will mas do now not tell zainab of course

----------


## JustJodi

*I was so proud of ABI sticking up for herself  AT LAST,, and saying NO to be a door mat,,Why on earth is Ava so angry ??? She is taking it out on the wrong folks, she should be taking it out on Dexter. Let me ask you guys  why is it KIM'S B&B?????  I thought the money that they got was for both Denise and Kim,, did I some how miss it that all the money went to Kim ???  I am tired of Kim she is a tad bit OTT throwing her sister out cos her b/f broke up with her after he ADMITED it was not Denise's fault but his,, ah well   Well it looks like Massood knows who Aleysa  has a crush on,, LOL  and NO he is not gonna tell Zainab , hes gonna do what he always does,,, try to sort it out alone,,*

----------


## LostVoodoo

I did love Abi's massive rant day!

----------

Dutchgirl (15-01-2013)

----------


## Dutchgirl

So does Kirsty's hairdo have a particular name or what is the stoy there? Same goes for the fake lashes they put on some of the women.....brrrr

----------


## megan999

Dot's back, yay, :Thumbsup:  I've missed her  :Smile:  What a welcome home, eh?

----------


## JustJodi

> Dot's back, yay, I've missed her  What a welcome home, eh?




*...Oh I say.... does she know who Joey is ???????  She was not around when Joey showed up ,, so this will be a bit of a shocker for her,,, oooooh she got rid of her Vintage ride and got a SMART car  LOL
*

----------


## parkerman

a) What sort of time is 5:00 to arrange a dinner? Tanya, Max, Jack and Cora should all have been working or just finishing work.
b) Who was in the kitchen at the Vic preparing the meals? Ray only came in some time after they had ordered.

----------


## parkerman

a) What sort of time is 5:00 to arrange a dinner? Tanya, Max, Jack and Cora should all have been working or just finishing work.
b) Who was in the kitchen at the Vic preparing the meals? Ray only came in some time after they had ordered.

That's what I just said....

----------


## lizann

> a) What sort of time is 5:00 to arrange a dinner? Tanya, Max, Jack and Cora should all have been working or just finishing work.
> b) *Who was in the kitchen at the Vic preparing the meals*? Ray only came in some time after they had ordered.


jean i think 

why is cora mad at dot?

----------


## parkerman

> jean i think


Couldn't have been as no-one ordered sausage surprise.

----------

lizann (16-01-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> jean i think


Couldn't have been as no-one ordered sausage surprise.

----------


## lizann

> Couldn't have been as no-one ordered sausage surprise.


 :Lol: 

tanya and kirsty to busy fighting over max's sausage surprise  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (17-01-2013), LostVoodoo (16-01-2013), moonstorm (16-01-2013), parkerman (16-01-2013), Perdita (16-01-2013), tammyy2j (16-01-2013)

----------


## megan999

> So does Kirsty's hairdo have a particular name or what is the stoy there? Same goes for the fake lashes they put on some of the women.....brrrr


That particular hair-do is called a "reverse dip dye" I believe. It's in fashion at the moment.

----------


## moonstorm

> That particular hair-do is called a "reverse dip dye" I believe. It's in fashion at the moment.


Yipppeee my roots are in fashion!! Going to save me a fortune in hair dye!!

----------


## moonstorm

> That particular hair-do is called a "reverse dip dye" I believe. It's in fashion at the moment.


Yipppeee my roots are in fashion!! Going to save me a fortune in hair dye!!

----------


## flappinfanny

good to have june brown back, loved her scenes with ann mitchell at the end of tues ep.  ee is certainly on form after the christmas eps.   :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

I loved Bianca and her kids at the dinner

Why was Ava and her son there again? Didnt she have a job as a school principal elsewhere already?

----------


## parkerman

People only have part time jobs in Eastenders. They can take time off when they like, have holidays when they feel like it, arrange to meet up in the cafe (or Vic) when they should be at work, etc. etc. Even Mas working for the Post office swans off when he feels like it or takes his postbag back home or into the cafe. It's  a good life for Albert Square "workers"!

----------

JustJodi (23-01-2013), lizann (17-01-2013), Siobhan (17-01-2013), tammyy2j (17-01-2013)

----------


## Siobhan

Plus, when they leave a job they pick up another straight away..

----------

tammyy2j (17-01-2013)

----------


## parkerman

And always on the Square.

----------


## alan45

> And always on the Square.



Zero rate unemployment. Walford Council must be a Labour one  lol

----------

flappinfanny (18-01-2013), lizann (17-01-2013), parkerman (17-01-2013), Siobhan (17-01-2013), tammyy2j (17-01-2013)

----------


## alan45

> And always on the Square.



Zero rate unemployment. Walford Council must be a Labour one  lol

----------

parkerman (17-01-2013)

----------


## parkerman

I thought you deserved thanking twice for that observation.

----------


## alan45

Thank You
Thank You

----------


## lizann

that dexter fella is annoying me already

----------


## lizann

how sick and weird was it hearing phil saying daddy phil to lexi

----------

megan999 (18-01-2013), tammyy2j (18-01-2013)

----------


## Perdita

I thought I had misheard that, thought maybe he said granddaddy Phil, glad you heard the same; sick and weird,  you are right

----------


## tammyy2j

> how sick and weird was it hearing phil saying daddy phil to lexi


That was disturbing 

When is Lola suppose to get custody back as I thought Phil had interim custody and now he isnt in a relationship with Sharon why has he kept Lexi?

----------


## sarah c

Phil is disturbing......!

and why do EE men have to 'whisper' when they are doing 'tough man' or 'emotion'...?

thank God the women dont do it otherwise I'd have to have the volume up!!

----------


## megan999

> Phil is disturbing......!
> 
> and why do EE men have to 'whisper' when they are doing 'tough man' or 'emotion'...?
> 
> thank God the women dont do it otherwise I'd have to have the volume up!!


I find it hard to understand what Joey is saying sometimes. Good thing I can lip read!

----------


## Katy

It's just so unbelievable that Phil would get custody. I just don't get it.

----------


## parkerman

This is Eastenders, Katy. It exists in a parallel dimension to the rest of the world.

----------

kayuqtuq (20-01-2013), lizann (21-01-2013), Perdita (20-01-2013), sarah c (20-01-2013), Siobhan (21-01-2013), tammyy2j (21-01-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> This is Eastenders, Katy. It exists in a parallel dimension to the rest of the world.


what gets me in all soaps is that we are taken to be thick fools who will believe these outrageous stories. I find it insulting that I am meant to think Phil would get custody. 

Gievn the speed with which Lexi was taken away from Lola - why would she be released into the care of an ex-con, ex-alcoholic, ex-druggie with the ease of handing over a kitten?

(in fact getting to home a kitten may even take longer??!!)

----------

JustJodi (23-01-2013), lizann (21-01-2013), parkerman (20-01-2013), Perdita (20-01-2013), Siobhan (21-01-2013), tammyy2j (21-01-2013)

----------


## LostVoodoo

I'm not excusing the stupidness of the storyline at all, but does anyone else keep forgetting that Phil is Lexi's grandfather? Can't wait til the inevitable day when Ben comes back with a third head!

----------


## lizann

> I find it hard to understand what Joey is saying sometimes. Good thing I can lip read!


he dont have to say anything he is grand to look at  :Stick Out Tongue: 

anyone else think ava will be next for a romance maybe with phil

----------


## lizann

> I find it hard to understand what Joey is saying sometimes. Good thing I can lip read!


he dont have to say anything he is grand to look at  :Stick Out Tongue: 

anyone else think ava will be next for a romance maybe with phil

----------


## tammyy2j

Tanya seems to forget she took Max from his first wife Rachel and didnt think about his son Bradley at that time, she really has become a pathetic character 

Loved Kirsty's line to Phil after his asked her out 

When is Kat going to open up about why she went with Derek, seems to be now forgotten by her and the writers, an explanation would be nice for the viewers

----------

JustJodi (23-01-2013), lizann (26-01-2013), megan999 (24-01-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

So sick of the Max and Tanya storyline already

----------

JustJodi (23-01-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

im going to miss jo joyner.  a very good actor.

----------


## tammyy2j

> im going to miss jo joyner.  a very good actor.


But the writers have ruined the character imo same with Kat

----------

JustJodi (24-01-2013), lizann (24-01-2013), parkerman (24-01-2013), Perdita (24-01-2013)

----------


## parkerman

I agree tammy. Sadly that's what Eastenders does best!

----------

JustJodi (24-01-2013), lizann (24-01-2013), Perdita (24-01-2013), tammyy2j (24-01-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

> But the writers have ruined the character imo same with Kat


true, but she can only work with the material she is given.

----------


## parkerman

> true, but she can only work with the material she is given.


Of course, Jo Joyner is excellent. What tammy and I are complaining about is what the scriptwriters have done to Tanya's character. No-one is complaining about Jo.

----------

lizann (26-01-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> true, but she can only work with the material she is given.


Of course, Jo Joyner is excellent. What tammy and I are complaining about is what the scriptwriters have done to Tanya's character. No-one is complaining about Jo.

----------

Brucie (25-01-2013), flappinfanny (27-01-2013), Perdita (25-01-2013), tammyy2j (25-01-2013)

----------


## parkerman

Last night, Dot said her benefits had been stopped because she was in rent arrears. Another fine example of Eastenders not being in the same United Kingdom as the rest of us!

----------

Brucie (25-01-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Last night, Dot said her benefits had been stopped because she was in rent arrears. Another fine example of Eastenders not being in the same United Kingdom as the rest of us!


As Dot is a pensioner with her husband in care wouldnt she get help from the state?

----------


## parkerman

Yes, but not in Walford.

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes, but not in Walford.


That is cause everyone can get a job in Walford.. there is no need for pension or benefits. You work til your drop dead or are murdered in a christmas special

----------

kayuqtuq (26-01-2013), lizann (26-01-2013), moonstorm (28-01-2013), parkerman (25-01-2013)

----------


## lizann

are lauren and joey a couple now?

----------


## sarah c

> are lauren and joey a couple now?


yes Dot finding them on the sofa 'outed' them.....

----------


## lizann

jack should kick out sharon instead of max

whitney looked very orange at the start of tonight's episode 

poor aj coughed up for a bottle of wine for bianca and she leaves him out in the cold  :Stick Out Tongue:  funny though

----------


## lizann

jack should kick out sharon instead of max

whitney looked very orange at the start of tonight's episode 

poor aj coughed up for a bottle of wine for bianca and she leaves him out in the cold  :Stick Out Tongue:  funny though

----------


## parkerman

Yet another great example of Walford not being in the United Kingdom last night. Alfie "surprises" Roxy with a sign showing she is now joint licensee of the Queen Vic. Never mind the fact that she would have had to apply herself,  get herself registered, sign various documents etc., none of which can be done "on your behalf" by someone else. 

Also, if Bianca is so broke, why does she spend most of the day in the cafe? Wouldn't it be cheaper to have tea or coffee at home?

----------

Brucie (01-02-2013), JustJodi (09-02-2013), tammyy2j (01-02-2013)

----------


## parkerman

Yet another great example of Walford not being in the United Kingdom last night. Alfie "surprises" Roxy with a sign showing she is now joint licensee of the Queen Vic. Never mind the fact that she would have had to apply herself,  get herself registered, sign various documents etc., none of which can be done "on your behalf" by someone else. 

Also, if Bianca is so broke, why does she spend most of the day in the cafe? Wouldn't it be cheaper to have tea or coffee at home?

----------


## sarah c

> Yet another great example of Walford not being in the United Kingdom last night. Alfie "surprises" Roxy with a sign showing she is now joint licensee of the Queen Vic. Never mind the fact that she would have had to apply herself,  get herself registered, sign various documents etc., none of which can be done "on your behalf" by someone else. 
> 
> Also, if Bianca is so broke, why does she spend most of the day in the cafe? Wouldn't it be cheaper to have tea or coffee at home?


would Alfie get a licence so easily himself with a criminal record?

and Kat had one too, I thought the reason Phil wasnt licensee at any point in the history of him owning it was his record?

----------

parkerman (01-02-2013), tammyy2j (01-02-2013)

----------


## parkerman

If an applicant for a Personal Licence has unspent˜relevant offences' or ˜foreign offences', the licensing authority can grant the licence only after having consulted the local police. If the police then object on the grounds that the ˜Crime Reduction' objective of the Licensing Act would be undermined by granting the application, then the application must be refused. The applicant can appeal the refusal and this will require a hearing. In practical terms, if an applicant has an unspent offence the police will object and in most cases the licence will end up not being granted. An offence is ˜spent' after a period of time, 5, 7 or 10 years depending on seriousness. Offences which are never˜spent' are those where the offender was sentenced to 32 months in prison or more.

The police would certainly object to Phil having a licence. Maybe Alfie would get away with it. However, you have brought up another point. Alfie doesn't own the Vic, it's not up to him to make Roxy a licensee, even if he could. 

I am assuming with all this that Roxy had already passed her Personal Licence exam as I believe she did have a licence once before. Nevertheless, that wouldn't mean she wouldn't have to go through the whole process again. Alfie can't just make her a licensee.

----------

Perdita (01-02-2013), sarah c (01-02-2013), tammyy2j (01-02-2013)

----------


## parkerman

You don't want to read that again, interesting and informative as it was!

----------

tammyy2j (01-02-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Didnt Phil also make Roxy manager so she is Alfie's boss no?

I hate how Alfie is always helping Kat he needs a clean break from her

----------


## parkerman

> Didnt Phil also make Roxy manager so she is Alfie's boss no?


Yes, I believe so.

----------


## parkerman

> Didnt Phil also make Roxy manager so she is Alfie's boss no?


Yes, I believe so.

See, I feel so strongly about it, I even believe it twice!

----------

tammyy2j (01-02-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why didnt Phil take Lola with him to meet Peggy in Cornwall and why the hell didnt Peggy come back for Pat's funeral if she is in Cornwall?

I could rant all day about Eastenders

----------


## megan999

The plots of EastEnders come from another planet, but that's why I like watching it, to get away from real life for half an hour. I just suspend belief and enjoy the (mostly) good acting! :Angel: And when I can't understand the plot, I just post on this excellent forum  :Thumbsup:

----------

Perdita (01-02-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> Why didnt Phil take Lola with him to meet Peggy in Cornwall and why the hell didnt Peggy come back for Pat's funeral if she is in Cornwall?
> 
> I could rant all day about Eastenders



because Phil isnt interested in Lola - lexi is Phil's baby now!!

and i thought peggy had gone to Portugal to be with Grant?

----------


## flappinfanny

i thought she'd gone to play bingo, being a fairy god mother.   :Smile:

----------

lizann (03-02-2013)

----------


## lizann

so max didnt go looking for tanya he went after kirsty instead

----------


## flappinfanny

max is like a dog with two *****!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

> max is like a dog with two *****!


 One for Tanya and one for Kirsty.

----------


## parkerman

> max is like a dog with two *****!


 One for Kirsty and one for Tanya.

----------


## lizann

tiffany has the same grey jacket as bianca  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

Is the Walford post sorting office in Masood's house?

----------

Brucie (05-02-2013), Siobhan (05-02-2013)

----------


## Brucie

> Is the Walford post sorting office in Masood's house?


It must be, and lo and behold a brand new sledgehammer had just been dropped off in his front garden by Royal Mail - right on cue for when he needed to smash up his water feature!

----------

parkerman (05-02-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> Is the Walford post sorting office in Masood's house?


it used to be in Billy's bedroom!!!!    :-)

----------

parkerman (05-02-2013), Siobhan (06-02-2013), tammyy2j (05-02-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> it used to be in Billy's bedroom!!!!    :-)


Yes, I'd forgotten about that. Whatever happened to that storyline?

----------


## parkerman

> it used to be in Billy's bedroom!!!!    :-)


Yes, I'd forgotten about that. Whatever happened to that storyline?

----------


## lizann

joey acting just like derek bullying michael overprotective of alice

----------


## megan999

What great acting from Masood and Zainab. The whole episode could have been a two-hander and I still would have been hooked :Thumbsup: 

Great to see Kat and Bianca being good friends.

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2013), tammyy2j (08-02-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> What great acting from Masood and Zainab. The whole episode could have been a two-hander and I still would have been hooked
> 
> Great to see Kat and Bianca being good friends.


I feel they have rushed Zainab and Massod's break up probably because of Zainab leaving 

Loved seeing AJ and Tamwar being caring and worried for them

----------

lizann (08-02-2013), Perdita (08-02-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> I feel they have rushed Zainab and Massod's break up probably because of Zainab leaving 
> 
> Loved seeing AJ and Tamwar being caring and worried for them


agreed - and given what a stubborn what-not Zainab is - why would she go? she didnt go anywhere when Yusuf was trouble - she didnt go anywhere before when she was alone?

but now we have the ubiquitous taxi scene - all a bit rushed as you say

----------


## tammyy2j

> agreed - and given what a stubborn what-not Zainab is - why would she go? she didnt go anywhere when Yusuf was trouble - she didnt go anywhere before when she was alone?
> 
> but now we have the ubiquitous taxi scene - all a bit rushed as you say


Yes I dont see why Zainab would leave her family Tamwar and Kamil unless she takes them with her

----------


## Perdita

I have always found that quick exits are badly written and don't make sense regarding the personality of the character leaving

----------

lizann (08-02-2013), sarah c (10-02-2013)

----------


## lizann

> I have always found that quick exits are badly written and don't make sense regarding the personality of the character leaving


what a lame exit for zainab who i will miss even if she annoyed me at times

----------


## lizann

> I have always found that quick exits are badly written and don't make sense regarding the personality of the character leaving


what a lame exit for zainab who i will miss even if she annoyed me at times

----------


## flappinfanny

yes i wll miss her as well.  nina will be a big loss to ee.  a very good actor who is equally at home with comedy as well as the dramatic stuff.  nice touch with julias theme at the end.

----------


## megan999

Yes, I agree it was rushed, but it had all the drama and brilliant acting, which sadly shows what we will all miss from the excellent Nina Wadia. Bye bye Zainab, I'm really gonna miss you :Crying: 
I hope that the writers aren't going to dismantle the Masood family now,  :Sad:  :Banned:

----------


## sarah c

its got to be the ultimate EE tribute for an actor - to have their own exit tune - or Julia's theme etc?

well done Z

----------


## parkerman

It's also become something of a self-fulfilling cliche now that important characters leaving (as opposed to being killed off) leave in the back of a black cab.

----------

lizann (11-02-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> It's also become something of a self-fulfilling cliche now that important characters leaving (as opposed to being killed off) leave in the back of a black cab.


and have you noticed that no matter where on the square the character lives - the taxi almost always does a full circuit before exiting?

----------

lizann (11-02-2013), parkerman (10-02-2013), Perdita (10-02-2013), tammyy2j (10-02-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I felt so sorry for Zainab and Tamwar, it was very rushed

----------


## lizann

> It's also become something of a self-fulfilling cliche now that important characters leaving (as opposed to being killed off) leave in the back of a black cab.


i like it to be a yellow or red cab/taxi for a change sometime  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

can we expect a romance for tamwar and lucy down the road

----------


## parkerman

Meanwhile back in the real world, I wonder how many postmen take their bag of letters back to their own house, have a chat with their son and brother and then go back on their rounds........

----------

JustJodi (12-02-2013)

----------


## JustJodi

I have to agree with you Parkerman  I was thinking  how is that allowed ????????????

----------


## lizann

patrick's hat stayed on when he fell must be glued on

----------


## parkerman

And another thing.....Maybe it's just me and it is normal in some places, but I do find it very odd that people use a person's first name instead of referring to them as mum or dad. Masood talked about Zainab and "Z" when talking to Tamwar and Shirley talked about Bianca when talking to Liam. In both of those conversations, in my experience, Masood and Shirley would have said "mum" or Your mum" rather than use their names. They were just two examples from last night but it happens all the time.

----------


## Siobhan

It is all too common nowadays to refer to your parents or your kids parents by their given names... I don't like it. I always say "dad" when talk to the kids about their father and would never dream of calling my parents by their names (my ex husband drives me mad with this). And I hate my nieces and nephews referring to my dad as "granddad Jim".. use Grandad please!!

----------

parkerman (13-02-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Same here, would never have dreamt to call my parents by their first names nor has my son ever called me by mine. If there are still 2 grandmas or grandpas, I don't have a problem with adding their name if talking about them just for clarification, especially in my family as there are quite a few step grandparents around but the word grandma or granddad always gets said.

----------

parkerman (13-02-2013)

----------


## LostVoodoo

Just to weigh in on things that are annoying me about the Masood storyline at the moment...this 'saving up for university' storyline. Yes, it's sensible to have some money saved up and/or have a part-time job when you're a student but they even said in the show that you don't pay the fees upfront! And yes there is student debt, but you don't pay it back until you're in employment and earning above a certain amount. There's hardly a dearth of decent universities in London, Tamwar could go to one and live at home, that would save money too! I know he didn't get into Oxford, but he does still have A-levels, so he could still go to uni. But no, he has to stay on the Square and sweep the streets!

----------

parkerman (19-02-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Good lord Sharon is annoying

----------


## sarah c

> Good lord Sharon is annoying


nothing against Letitia, but what is the POINT of Sharon...?

----------


## lizann

> nothing against Letitia, but what is the POINT of Sharon...?


a friend for phil 

i wonder is she obsessed with lexi

----------


## lizann

roxy is being ruined since she has been put with alfie and i was eager for them to get together maybe it happened too soon

----------


## tammyy2j

So sick of Kat crying over Alfie and playing the victim and Alfie being kind to her, she cheated on him with Derek Branning grow a pair Alfie Moon 

I hope Lola gets Lexi back soon 

Good on Dot telling Patrick, Denise and Kim the truth and they making up

----------


## tammyy2j

Kirsty's lips look bigger if that is possible  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

Why on Earth did Dot bring a pineapple in for Jim???

Talking of Kat & Alfie, it seems to me that Eastenders have missed a great opportunity to explore a storyline about the lasting effect of the sexual abuse suffered by Kat as a child. What they have done is to turn a potentially emotional and very relevant current story which will resonate with a lot of people into a load of bland predictable mush. Maybe they are leading up to it...but I won't hold my breath.

----------

JustJodi (20-02-2013), lizann (19-02-2013), Perdita (19-02-2013), Siobhan (19-02-2013), tammyy2j (19-02-2013)

----------


## parkerman

........................

----------


## tammyy2j

> Why on Earth did Dot bring a pineapple in for Jim???
> 
> Talking of Kat & Alfie, it seems to me that Eastenders have missed a great opportunity to explore a storyline about the lasting effect of the sexual abuse suffered by Kat as a child. What they have done is to turn a potentially emotional and very relevant current story which will resonate with a lot of people into a load of bland predictable mush. Maybe they are leading up to it...but I won't hold my breath.


I'm finding it hard anymore to have any sympathy or care about Kat, I still think the writers have ruined the character 

Bianca and Kat were quite rude in their banter with Tamwar tonight

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## flappinfanny

i like the pairing of bianca and kat on the market.  :Smile:

----------


## Brucie

It gives scope for completely unrealistic lines like Bianca's "We should go out and celebrate"! The same Bianca who hasn't got a pot to p*ss in, who was scraping pennies together a couple of days ago to put food on the table, and whose son is going off the rails faster than Kat can drop her drawers. Loads to celebrate there then.

----------

Glen1 (20-02-2013), JustJodi (20-02-2013), lizann (20-02-2013), parkerman (20-02-2013), Perdita (20-02-2013), tammyy2j (20-02-2013)

----------


## JustJodi

*How many of you noticed Derek's photo on the dresser when Kat was getting all made up to go see Alfie ??????*

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I saw that. I just thought, why?

----------


## Perdita

I saw that too .. and wondered wtf???

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant believe Roxy let Kat slap her twice

----------


## Perdita

with the current scriptwriting nothing surprises me any more

----------

Glen1 (20-02-2013)

----------


## JustJodi

> with the current scriptwriting nothing surprises me any more


*Totally agree with you Pedita these idjits are not THINKING..*

----------

Perdita (20-02-2013)

----------


## lizann

what does sharon see in phil he is horrid to lola who i hope gets her baby back soon 

so sick of kat/aflie/roxy who cares anymore 

bring back janine soon for michael

----------


## flappinfanny

> I cant believe Roxy let Kat slap her twice


kat would kick seven shades of s**t!  out of foxy roxy and stick her hair extensions where the sun dosent shine.  Duff duff duff duff   :Smile:

----------


## sarah c

> Yes, I saw that. I just thought, why?


is she still not living at Alice's haouse though? so the photo would be hers...?

----------

parkerman (21-02-2013)

----------


## lizann

tanya returns just in time for dinner with the kids and max and kirsty 

kat is horrid

----------


## lizann

tanya returns just in time for dinner with the kids and max and kirsty 

kat is horrid

----------

tammyy2j (22-02-2013)

----------


## parkerman

Masood is on his rounds delivering letters from his postbag; he then pops into the cafe for a chat with Carol without his post bag and then returns to his round with his postbag.

----------


## sarah c

> Masood is on his rounds delivering letters from his postbag; he then pops into the cafe for a chat with Carol without his post bag and then returns to his round with his postbag.


as his postal round only seems to be the Square - maybe he leaves it on a table outside the Cafe fpr the Residents to help themselves?

----------

Brucie (22-02-2013), parkerman (22-02-2013), Siobhan (22-02-2013), tammyy2j (22-02-2013)

----------


## megan999

> kat is horrid


I agree, Lizann. She is like a real cat, when her back's against the wall she gets nasty and defensive. Her chat with Lauren just made her worse!!!

----------


## megan999

Ayesha is back - shocker! she must have heard that Zainab left......

----------


## tammyy2j

Massod is popular with the ladies they all must want his mail through their letter box  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

> as his postal round only seems to be the Square - maybe he leaves it on a table outside the Cafe fpr the Residents to help themselves?


It is kept in Billy's wardrobe

----------


## parkerman

It was a great stroke of luck that for some obscure reason the Brannings had bought an extra portion of fish and chips so that Tanya could have some when she arrived unexpectedly......

----------


## flappinfanny

special early bird offer   :Big Grin:

----------


## LostVoodoo

What was going on with Kirsty's hair last night? She looked like a surprised badger!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Ayesha is back - shocker! she must have heard that Zainab left......


She is not calling Masood Uncle anymore  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (26-02-2013)

----------


## megan999

> She is not calling Masood Uncle anymore


  :Rotfl: Yes, but I hope she doesn't persuade him to leave Walford..... :Thumbsdown:

----------


## lizann

> What was going on with Kirsty's hair last night? She looked like a surprised badger!


has she got extensions in and was it lola or bianca who put them in  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

why wasnt kat at derek's birthday celebration?

wish jack had killed off phil and sharon

----------


## parkerman

> why wasnt kat at derek's birthday celebration?


No-one asked her?

----------


## parkerman

> why wasnt kat at derek's birthday celebration?


No-one asked her?

----------


## megan999

Why did Kirsty arrange Derek's party when he lied to her about Max not wanting the baby and paid for her to have an abortion. EE characters have selective amnesia!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Why did Kirsty arrange Derek's party when he lied to her about Max not wanting the baby and paid for her to have an abortion. EE characters have selective amnesia!


She did it for Alice and she wants to get inwith well the Brannings and look good and get one up on Tanya also

----------

megan999 (28-02-2013)

----------


## megan999

I like Kirsty as a character. She shakes things up and makes things interesting! 
Jack's meltdown in the pub made me laugh. Shame Phil survived. Sharon will be all over him now...

----------

Perdita (28-02-2013)

----------


## megan999

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## parkerman

I hope for Masood's sake that his boss doesn't watch Eastenders. I'm fairly certain that taking your postbag into a pub would be a disciplinary offence....

----------

Perdita (01-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Wow where has Shirley been hiding

----------


## parkerman

> Wow where has Shirley been hiding


With Mo and Billy?

----------


## parkerman

> Wow where has Shirley been hiding


With Mo and Billy? Perhaps they've been playing hide and seek.....

----------


## kayuqtuq

I see Bobby Beale's the latest to have a person transplant.

----------


## Perdita

I was totally confused as who he was meant to be at first

----------

tammyy2j (02-03-2013)

----------


## LostVoodoo

I quite liked the fact that the old Bobby was a bit odd and awkward, now he's going to be all chirpy and oddly articulate, which I do not expect of the child of Ian Beale!

----------


## tammyy2j

> I was totally confused as who he was meant to be at first


Me too 

Are we ever going to see Peter back?

----------


## tammyy2j

Are Oscar and Denny the same age?

----------


## Siobhan

> Are Oscar and Denny the same age?


No way... Sharon left years ago when she was pregnant..

----------


## Siobhan

> Are Oscar and Denny the same age?


No way... Sharon left years ago when she was pregnant..

----------


## parkerman

Denny was born 4 July 2006; Oscar on 13 December 2007.

----------


## Siobhan

> Denny was born 4 July 2006; Oscar on 13 December 2007.


Really.. Oscar was born 2007?? So when was Bobby born??

----------


## Siobhan

> Denny was born 4 July 2006; Oscar on 13 December 2007.


Really.. Oscar was born 2007?? So when was Bobby born??

----------


## Perdita

> Really.. Oscar was born 2007?? So when was Bobby born??


Bobby was born 22 July 2003

----------


## Perdita

> Really.. Oscar was born 2007?? So when was Bobby born??


Bobby was born 22 July 2003

----------


## Siobhan

I feel old

----------


## Katy

> I feel old


Same!! It doesn't seem that long ago.

----------


## Katy

> I feel old


Same!! It doesn't seem that long ago.

----------


## megan999

Don't forget, guys, there's an extra episode of EE tomorrow night (Wednesday) from 8pm to 8.30pm because of Red Nose Day next week.

Jack should dump Sharon and go out with Tanya. That'll cheer up Max, ha ha.

----------

lizann (05-03-2013), Perdita (05-03-2013), tammyy2j (05-03-2013)

----------


## megan999

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lizann

i think even trish knows now lola is best for lexi to be with and hope she gets het baby back soon and bans phil for ever having contact with them

----------

tammyy2j (05-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I found the Jack and Sharon sick and disturbing not passionate and loving at all

----------

JustJodi (07-03-2013), lizann (06-03-2013)

----------


## jules29

sick of the whole Phil Lexi thing, it's ridiculous he's been in prison how many times for all sorts, like they'd give him the baby.  Also sick of the whole Jack/Sharon/Phil thing, and Tammy was right, that kiss and stuff wasn't passionate, you think she'd be better having seen Den and Ange pull of the argument to passion thing so well!

----------


## lizann

phil is a bully and why the hell is sharon still helping him if she wants to help lola and lexi keep them away from phil 

best part of tonight was ian talking to the vegetable actually that has been the best thing in the show for a long while  :Stick Out Tongue: 

what is wrong with dot?

----------


## lizann

phil is a bully needs saying twice

----------

JustJodi (07-03-2013), tammyy2j (07-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hoped Billy would have punched Phil last night

Phil can seem to barge into any house on the Square shouting the odds and no one stops him and calls the police on him

----------

JustJodi (07-03-2013), lizann (08-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Thank god for Cora and especially the sleep walking Fatboy scene tonight, very funny and Poppy asking him where his knickers was hilarious  :Stick Out Tongue: 

So Phil is going to be all nice to Lola now to impress Sharon 

Why did Lola go to Lexi her friend who got her arrested to start with?

----------

flappinfanny (10-03-2013), lizann (08-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

love how jack spends so much time with denny but not his own kid amy

----------

JustJodi (09-03-2013), megan999 (09-03-2013), tammyy2j (10-03-2013)

----------


## megan999

I found it bizarre the way Alice tipped Derek's ashes over that poor dog!!

Even though I still find Lexi's storyline quite boring, I am enjoying Danielle Harold's acting (Lola). When Phil and Sharon found her in the playground, i really felt for her character.

----------


## megan999

Ian and Denise are cute together.

Poor Dot.

----------

flappinfanny (10-03-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Thank god for Cora and especially the sleep walking Fatboy scene tonight, very funny and Poppy asking him where his knickers was hilarious


and they say ee dosent do comedy.  i agree it was so funny.  poppy has turned into a great character since her return.  as for cora, i could watch ann mitchell read from the telephone directory and be riveted.  she is one class act.   this is one decision we can thank bk for.  ee certainly fell on their feet when they got ann.  :Smile:

----------


## LostVoodoo

I'm really liking Poppy too, they've managed to get a good balance of her dippy-ness and making her more of a real person. Her and Fats are really cute too, let's hope EE keeps them as a proper couple!

----------

flappinfanny (12-03-2013), lizann (12-03-2013)

----------


## JustJodi

*But remember Carol was talking about the old scruffy dog Derek had... sort of ironic  a scruffy dog shows up just as 
alice was to release Derek's ashes... sort of ties in with the little story Carol was telling Alice about the area that Derek liked to hang out.. so I could really see a connection there:-)*


> I found it bizarre the way Alice tipped Derek's ashes over that poor dog!!
> 
> Even though I still find Lexi's storyline quite boring, I am enjoying Danielle Harold's acting (Lola). When Phil and Sharon found her in the playground, i really felt for her character.

----------

megan999 (12-03-2013)

----------


## lizann

i am so sick of kat and alfie, ship them off to look after charlie and spencer please 

i agree poppy is much better this time around especially with fatboy

----------


## megan999

EE is on tonight (Wednesday), 8-8.30pm.
On again as usual on Thursday.
And then a mini episode during Comic Relief night on Friday.

----------

Perdita (13-03-2013), tammyy2j (13-03-2013)

----------


## megan999

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lizann

abi must be max's favourite he didnt mind himself sleeping with his son's missus and lauren sleeping with her cousin but is mad when abi sleeps with her boyfriend of some time 

i am glad jay stood his ground 

kirsty's lip seems bigger again and her hair and roxys looks terrible

----------


## lizann

nothing about denise and ian tonight shame as i like them as a couple both deserve some happiness

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Bianca needs to get Ricky or Janine to help sort Liam out

----------


## megan999

If you missed the 6 minute mini-episode of EE on Friday, you can view it on the official EastEnders website.
Alternatively, they are repeating it as part of the omnibus.

----------

Glen1 (16-03-2013), parkerman (16-03-2013), tammyy2j (16-03-2013)

----------


## megan999

~~~~~~

----------


## lizann

> I think Bianca needs to get Ricky or Janine to help sort Liam out


she has got ray as he needs a storyline and a reason to be around

----------


## lizann

> I think Bianca needs to get Ricky or Janine to help sort Liam out


she has got ray as he needs a storyline and a reason to be around

----------


## parkerman

I might have missed it somewhere but does Liam have a potty in his room or something?

----------


## Perdita

The magic of tv and films .. very rarely do characters need to use the toilet

----------


## sarah c

anyone else put off from the menace of the gang by the fact the leader (Cane?) looks like someone has put a hoody on a pig?

----------

kayuqtuq (21-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I quite liked the scenes with Tanya and Phil  :Embarrassment:  I thought there was chemistry between them

----------


## megan999

I would like to see how the "new and improved" Bobby takes to Ian and Denise's relationship.

I found the scenes with Phil and Tanya strange! What is the history between those two, anyway?

----------


## tammyy2j

> I would like to see how the "new and improved" Bobby takes to Ian and Denise's relationship.
> 
> I found the scenes with Phil and Tanya strange! What is the history between those two, anyway?


Tanya hates him thinks he is a bully and so on

----------

megan999 (20-03-2013)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> anyone else put off from the menace of the gang by the fact the leader (Cane?) looks like someone has put a hoody on a pig?


I'm more confused that it's supposed to be a storyline about young people in gangs and he looks about 30!

----------


## LostVoodoo

> anyone else put off from the menace of the gang by the fact the leader (Cane?) looks like someone has put a hoody on a pig?


I'm more confused that it's supposed to be a storyline about young people in gangs and he looks about 30!

----------

JustJodi (20-03-2013), lizann (22-03-2013), tammyy2j (20-03-2013)

----------


## JustJodi

> I would like to see how the "new and improved" Bobby takes to Ian and Denise's relationship.
> 
> I found the scenes with Phil and Tanya strange! What is the history between those two, anyway?


Did not even think there was any history between Phil and Tanya,,, those two are just ONE STRANGE couple,,

----------


## JustJodi

*Please tell me that I am not the only one who is sick of Tanya, Max and Kristy  also Kat and Alfie,, Also what was Sharons problem with Tanya and Phil,, you would think being with Jack would have made her a happy woman.. not being stuck with ol beet root... ahhhhhhhhh Oscar is wearing glasses,,,, Ok Liam has totally had a personality transplant,, wowow*

----------

kayuqtuq (21-03-2013), lizann (20-03-2013), parkerman (20-03-2013), tammyy2j (20-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> *Please tell me that I am not the only one who is sick of Tanya, Max and Kristy  also Kat and Alfie,, Also what was Sharons problem with Tanya and Phil,, you would think being with Jack would have made her a happy woman.. not being stuck with ol beet root... ahhhhhhhhh Oscar is wearing glasses,,,, Ok Liam has totally had a personality transplant,, wowow*


I'm the same all boring and uninteresting

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## parkerman

You're definitely not the only one, Jodi. I feel exactly the same about the whole lot of them and their ridiculous storylines.

----------

JustJodi (21-03-2013)

----------


## lizann

the show is going downhill

----------

JustJodi (21-03-2013), parkerman (20-03-2013), tammyy2j (22-03-2013)

----------


## lizann

any yet i still watch and again same stuff from shirley going on about heather yet she does nothing to phil he should be banged up and i felt sick watching him and tanya

----------


## Perdita

> the show is going downhill


Think it has arrived at the bottom a while ago, actually

----------

tammyy2j (22-03-2013)

----------


## Perdita

> the show is going downhill


Think it has arrived at the bottom a while ago, actually

----------


## tammyy2j

I prefer Phil and Tanya to him and Sharon  :Embarrassment:

----------


## flappinfanny

superb acting by patsy palmer, im really enjoying bianca since her return.

----------

lizann (29-03-2013)

----------


## megan999

Ava still hasn't told Bianca how she managed to get Dexter away from his gang, or did I miss it? I know she said his best friend was murdered.

----------

flappinfanny (29-03-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Ava still hasn't told Bianca how she managed to get Dexter away from his gang, or did I miss it? I know she said his best friend was murdered.


no i dont think that has come out yet.  like ava and dexter, good characters, hopefully they will move into the square.  

thought thurs ep was better than tues.  i really felt for liam.

----------

megan999 (31-03-2013)

----------


## Katy

Biancas acting out of hee skin in these last few episode

I like Dexters character. Hope we see more of him

----------


## Katy

Biancas acting out of hee skin in these last few episode

I like Dexters character. Hope we see more of him

----------


## lizann

i love the look dexter gives billy when he is chatting to his mam  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i agree great acting by patsy as bianca

----------


## lizann

i love the look dexter gives billy when he is chatting to his mam  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i agree great acting by patsy as bianca

----------


## flappinfanny

i thought kim was so funny in fridays ep,  it was kims reaction to denise taking the cake off ians face outside the vic which made me laugh.  brilliant.   :Smile:

----------


## megan999

Please Trish, tell Phil to give Lexi back to Lola for good next week!!!

----------

tammyy2j (02-04-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Or why dont Phil ask Billy and Lola to move in with him?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Phil has a heart it seems and about time Lola got her baby back hopefully it is soon now

Does the B&B get any other guests besides residents of the square?

I do like Ava and Dexter 

Nice to see Liam phoned his dad Ricky who really should have returned when his son was stabbed but I guess Sid didn't want to which is a shame

----------


## LostVoodoo

Lola's sudden transformation into a baby health expert with the NHS Direct number memorised was interesting. I'm sure she would be concerned with the welfare of her baby, but suddenly going on about baby paracetomol and not freaking out and rushing to A&E or the doctors seemed a bit out of character.

----------


## Katy

Where's Ricky meant to be surely he would want to know that his son was in hospital after being stabbed,

----------


## lizann

why did abi and max go to the hospital and where was jay?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Lola's sudden transformation into a baby health expert with the NHS Direct number memorised was interesting. I'm sure she would be concerned with the welfare of her baby, but suddenly going on about baby paracetomol and not freaking out and rushing to A&E or the doctors seemed a bit out of character.


Didnt she have to attend classes or a parenting course organised by Trish the social worker?

----------


## lizann

dot wears trousers

----------

flappinfanny (06-04-2013)

----------


## Timalay

A slight nitpick about the letter Ronnie sent to Jack, the postcode said SW6 7LY.  I thought Walford had the fictional postcode of E20.

----------


## JustJodi

Wow Timalay you must have eyes of an eagle,, I didn't see the post code LOL

----------

Timalay (07-04-2013)

----------


## JustJodi

> dot wears trousers


*Yup.. and she drives a mini van now,,, wonder what happened to that old classic she was driving ???*

----------


## tammyy2j

Thank god for Cora, Dot and Fatboy best parts of that episode

I liked Jack and Roxy talking about Ronnie and James as well

----------


## lizann

kirsty is lying

----------


## parkerman

> why did abi and max go to the hospital and where was jay?


Abi is Lola's friend and she said it was a shame Jay was away.

----------


## flappinfanny

> dot wears trousers


i know strange.   when dot came back into the sqaure catching joey and lauren, she did also.  dot would never wear trousers.   :Sad:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I liked Jack and Roxy talking about Ronnie and James as well


Yes, kind of nice to know that they still think about these things even if they don't talk about it. OK, it might be cynical to say it's just because of the storyline, but i guess it happens a lot in real life. Something terible happens, you have to move on, but you can't help but think about it. 

Dot wearing trousers is way more controversial though ;) Maybe it's the cold weather!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes, kind of nice to know that they still think about these things even if they don't talk about it. OK, it might be cynical to say it's just because of the storyline, but i guess it happens a lot in real life. Something terible happens, you have to move on, but you can't help but think about it. 
> 
> Dot wearing trousers is way more controversial though ;) Maybe it's the cold weather!


We have seen Jack go to James's grave and mention him in the past but Roxy never talked about him before 

Kirsty is becoming very annoying

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Timalay

> Wow Timalay you must have eyes of an eagle,, I didn't see the post code LOL


Why thank you.  :Big Grin:

----------


## megan999

> i know strange.   when dot came back into the sqaure catching joey and lauren, she did also.  dot would never wear trousers.


When Abi went to find Dot to bring her back to the Square, Dot said something about her granddaugher Dottie influencing her choice of clothes. And she also got her ears pierced  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

i hope at least phil gave jack a lap dance  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

tammyy2j (12-04-2013)

----------


## Brucie

> i hope at least phil gave jack a lap dance


 Hopefully, 'cos the sight of Sharon in that wedding outfit will have put him off women for life! How they stopped the extras from laughing as Sharon and Tanya walked through the Square I'll never know - I was hoping they'd make one of those "if you've been affected by tonight's storyline..." announcements at the end, because after a sight like that on TV I need some urgent counselling!

----------

Glen1 (12-04-2013), lizann (12-04-2013), parkerman (12-04-2013), tammyy2j (12-04-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I cheered when Jack said he couldn't marry her

Is Kirsty wearing the large hat to take away notice from her huge lip  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## megan999

I didn't think that Sharon looked that shocked when Jack said he couldn't marry her!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I hope that Samantha Womack reprises her role of Ronnie.

----------

flappinfanny (20-04-2013)

----------


## lizann

phil should slam the door shut on her face

----------


## lizann

who are the new thugs, are they part of the gang after liam?

kat is very concerned for kirsty

----------


## lizann

who are the new thugs, are they part of the gang after liam?

kat is very concerned for kirsty

----------


## parkerman

How is it possible for Denise just to take on new staff? I hope Minute Mart's HR and Finance departments have been informed.

----------


## megan999

Hooray, Janine's back!! :Cheer: Hopefully she can inject some life into EE. Been a bit boring what with Sharon's non-wedding, Lola's storyline still dragging on and now Kirsty's pregnancy storyline.......

----------

lizann (19-04-2013), tammyy2j (21-04-2013)

----------


## lizann

good to see Janine back and her tell kat to butt out and hope to see what she will say when she hears about kat and Derek

----------


## flappinfanny

> I didn't think that Sharon looked that shocked when Jack said he couldn't marry her! 
> I hope that Samantha Womack reprises her role of Ronnie.


so do i.  really missed sam.  perhaps she may come back for jacks exit.   :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

I am glad Janine is back, EE needs her !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

So Lauren didn't know she was drinking a double vodka and lemonade and not a straight lemonade

----------


## Naughty Girl

yea, Lauren drinking vodka and not tasting it must be thick  :Big Grin:  i do like her drunk though lol

----------


## Katy

I dunno I have drunk a few drinks and not tasted the alcohol, vodka at all. It's quite worrying

----------


## lizann

if sharon make that mess in my kitchen she would need painkillers after i got through with her

----------

parkerman (30-04-2013), tammyy2j (01-05-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Michael just leave so, I felt sorry for him last night

----------


## JustJodi

I felt bad for him too Tammy  ...I hope that Alice refuses to be nanny and let Janine handle all of this alone,, she can't and she just isn't gonna admit it  and that little girl is gonna suffer for it....

----------


## lizann

scarlett back to janine the mother whose been missing for months, phil having lexi, how is kat and roxy keeping tommy and amy?

----------


## JustJodi

> scarlett back to janine the mother whose been missing for months, phil having lexi, how is kat an roxy keeping tommy and amy?



*guess there are INVISABLE nannies every where, ??????
*

----------


## lizann

either kat has put on a few pounds or her clothes have got smaller and tighter and she should ditch the trashy look and lippie

----------

JustJodi (03-05-2013), tammyy2j (03-05-2013)

----------


## JustJodi

> either kat has put on a few pounds or her clothes have got smaller and tighter and she should ditch the trashy look and lippie



*And ditch the hoochy mamma heels,,, 

*

----------


## tammyy2j

Loved Shirley calling Phil and Sharon "Psycho and Sugar Plum Fairy"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (04-05-2013), lizann (03-05-2013)

----------


## lizann

lister drinking in the pub never saw him there before

----------

parkerman (04-05-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

> either kat has put on a few pounds or her clothes have got smaller and tighter and she should ditch the trashy look and lippie


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!  kat not being trashy and havin no lippie is a bit like having a cup of rosey lee without milk or a macdonalds without the bun.  unthinkable  :Sad:

----------

megan999 (04-05-2013)

----------


## Kim

Had to love Kat and Bianca pranking Lister. Surprised that Tyler listened to anything that Kat said and kept quiet about it to be honest. In a way I don't know why Lister thought that Kat was interested in him; ok he's not as bad as Derek but it would just make Alfie think even less of her than he already does if he found out.

----------


## tammyy2j

I really dislike Kat now I find her so irritating and annoying, the writers ruined the character which is a shame as Jessie is a great actress

----------

lizann (07-05-2013)

----------


## lizann

> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!  kat not being trashy and havin no lippie is a bit like having a cup of rosey lee without milk or a macdonalds without the bun.  unthinkable


she could do with a make under  :Stick Out Tongue:  and a break off the show

----------


## lizann

> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!  kat not being trashy and havin no lippie is a bit like having a cup of rosey lee without milk or a macdonalds without the bun.  unthinkable


she could do with a make under  :Stick Out Tongue:  and a break off the show

----------


## parkerman

Just a general question. Has anyone any idea when something interesting might happen in Eastenders? It's been a long time.....

----------

Glen1 (07-05-2013), lizann (08-05-2013), Perdita (07-05-2013), tammyy2j (07-05-2013)

----------


## Siobhan

> Just a general question. Has anyone any idea when something interesting might happen in Eastenders? It's been a long time.....


I do believe in the next storyline which will be explosive and rock the square

----------

Glen1 (07-05-2013), parkerman (07-05-2013), tammyy2j (07-05-2013)

----------


## Siobhan

> Just a general question. Has anyone any idea when something interesting might happen in Eastenders? It's been a long time.....


I do believe in the next storyline which will be explosive and rock the square

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Michael Moon's exit will be coming soon maybe he kidnaps Scarlett and leaves with the baby

----------

Glen1 (07-05-2013)

----------


## parkerman

Maybe. Actually his exit only makes things worse. He's about the only interesting character left in EE.

----------

Brucie (07-05-2013), Glen1 (07-05-2013), lizann (08-05-2013), tammyy2j (07-05-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Maybe. Actually his exit only makes things worse. He's about the only interesting character left in EE.


I agree he is a great character

----------


## jules29

Sick of the Lola/Lexi/Phil thing, been dragged out way too long, and as for Kirstie pretending she is pregnant, haven't they already done that storyline with Zoe and Dennis!  Talk about running out of ideas! :-(

----------


## parkerman

I take it none of the EE scriptwriters have children. Roxy comes downstairs and says to Alfie that Amy is watching TV so she (Roxy) can spend time with him. Anyone who's had kids would know it is not quite as simple as that.....!

----------

Perdita (08-05-2013)

----------


## Siobhan

> I take it none of the EE scriptwriters have children. Roxy comes downstairs and says to Alfie that Amy is watching TV so she (Roxy) can spend time with him. Anyone who's had kids would know it is not quite as simple as that.....!


I do that all the time it is so easy! Oh wait, no I don't cause either a) the kids kill each other or b) find new and interesting ways to destroy things

----------

parkerman (08-05-2013)

----------


## moonstorm

Or paint their little brothers blue (from top to bottom, including PJ's) , when mummy was trying to have a wee lie in after her FIRST night out in about four years!

----------

parkerman (08-05-2013), Siobhan (08-05-2013)

----------


## jules29

Amazing how all the children disappear when there is a celebration in the Vic, all the adults are there, so whose looking after all the kids?

----------


## jules29

Amazing how all the children disappear when there is a celebration in the Vic, all the adults are there, so whose looking after all the kids?

----------


## jules29

Amazing how all the children disappear when there is a celebration in the Vic, all the adults are there, so whose looking after all the kids?

----------


## jules29

Amazing how all the children disappear when there is a celebration in the Vic, all the adults are there, so whose looking after all the kids?

----------


## parkerman

You obviously feel very strongly about that, jules!

----------


## jules29

My nights over the years when the kids were younger were very few, so yeah I always think whose got the kids ... as all the people any of them would trust are in pub/club with them lol

----------

Siobhan (10-05-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

you can see a young cindy in lucy.   :Smile:

----------

lizann (10-05-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Amazing how all the children disappear when there is a celebration in the Vic, all the adults are there, so whose looking after all the kids?


mary poppins  :Big Grin:

----------

jules29 (02-06-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> My nights over the years when the kids were younger were very few, so yeah I always think whose got the kids ... as all the people any of them would trust are in pub/club with them lol


I think you missed my point, jules!

----------


## parkerman

.......................................

----------


## sarah c

> you can see a young cindy in lucy.


she needs a good meal inside her though!!

they say never trust a thin chef  -got to be the same for a thin cafe owner????

----------


## lizann

the old ian beale is back

----------


## Glen1

Finding the cash box so quickly and easily particularly after the workmen had been in there was stretching it a bit. Isn't the money part of Dereks' counterfeit stash?

----------


## parkerman

Eastenders missed a real opportunity last night. They could have hired Karl from Corrie to set fire to Phil's house while he, Sharon, Lola, Billy, Alfie and Roxy were all inside and put all of them and especially us out of our misery.

----------

moonstorm (15-05-2013), Perdita (15-05-2013), tammyy2j (17-05-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Trish visits Phil at night, has he another lady on the go  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

Just another totally ridiculous turn of events in the social worker story. As if any social worker would come round for dinner at the family of a client....aaarrrggghhh!!!

----------

Glen1 (18-05-2013), JustJodi (19-05-2013), tammyy2j (18-05-2013)

----------


## Glen1

Again, Kim and Denise performance priceless.

----------


## tammyy2j

I like Sharon's hair cut 

Did Sharon feed Denny at all the other night?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## megan999

I think that Sam is a good addition to the cast, and makes Ava more interesting. Dexter's acting is getting better. I like Sharon's new haircut too  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

*Looks like Sharon is well and truly BUSTED... and Lola can not be blamed for telling Phil about  this incident ( black out from the pills )curious to see how this all pans out now that the pill incident has been exposed  of course Sharon will probably try to cover her **** and say it was a one off thing and she can stop any time..( rolling my eyes )  Was it just me but did any of you see the point of Sharon going to Jack the way she did ???? I mean was it neccessary ????? As for Sharon's hair,, the hairdresser should have done a better job hiding the extensions :-P
 I also like Sam..I also was waiting to see if Sam would ask Cora what it had to do with her,,it would have floored him good if he found out Cora was Ava's biological mom and Dexter's gramma .. should have some interesting scenes coming our way :-)*

----------


## tammyy2j

Jack is walking around the Square like a spare useless tool

----------


## JustJodi

> Jack is walking around the Square like a spare useless tool



*I agree,, he was also checking out all the "land marks" he remembered..hes not going to be around much longer ...*

----------


## JustJodi

*So what did ya'll think of the Sharon and Phil debacle ?? Wonder where she will end up ??? Begging Jack to take her back ??? Or go to Billy's and stay there ???  I mean who would take her in besides Tanya ?????*

----------


## sarah c

strange when she was thrown out, Sharon's first shout was 'where will I go?' and not 'where is my son?'..........

----------

tammyy2j (22-05-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> *So what did ya'll think of the Sharon and Phil debacle ?? Wonder where she will end up ??? Begging Jack to take her back ??? Or go to Billy's and stay there ???  I mean who would take her in besides Tanya ?????*


Sleeping in the club perhaps

----------


## JustJodi

> strange when she was thrown out, Sharon's first shout was 'where will I go?' and not 'where is my son?'..........


*I was thinking the same thing ,,, Phil could try to take custody of Denny,,, since this is EE any thing is possible .... I was also waiting for Phil to say something like Rhett Butler said in Gone with the Wind   "Frankly my dear I don't give a DAm n "  LOL*

----------

Siobhan (22-05-2013), tammyy2j (22-05-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think all the viewers don't give a damn about Sharon or even Phil for that matter

----------

JustJodi (22-05-2013), lizann (22-05-2013), parkerman (23-05-2013)

----------


## JustJodi

> I think all the viewers don't give a damn about Sharon or even Phil for that matter



I think bringing back Sharon has not done EE any favours,, then pairing her up with her old lover is not a good move either,, but then again EE is scraping the bottom of the barrel...

----------

parkerman (23-05-2013), Siobhan (23-05-2013), tammyy2j (23-05-2013)

----------


## parkerman

Please please please please please let that be an end to the Lola/Lexi/Phil nonsense. It went out in a blaze of glory with a typically totally unrealistic and ridiculous ending last night.Let's not have any more. Please please please please please......

----------

Glen1 (24-05-2013), JustJodi (24-05-2013), tammyy2j (24-05-2013)

----------


## Siobhan

so who won in the end?

----------


## Kim

I don't think it is unusual these days for soap characters to be brought back only to see them ruined. Sharon, Kat and Alfie.. I'm sure the list goes on. Sunita is a good example from Corrie.

I haven't watched for a while and I can't say I'm missing it.

----------


## Kim

> *So what did ya'll think of the Sharon and Phil debacle ?? Wonder where she will end up ??? Begging Jack to take her back ??? Or go to Billy's and stay there ???  I mean who would take her in besides Tanya ?????*


Kat probably. They didn't see eye to eye in 2005 but the writers seem to have forgotten about anything that far back. It wasn't even six months ago that no one wanted anything to do with Kat after how she treated Alfie.

----------


## tammyy2j

> so who won in the end?


Lola got Lexi back finally

----------

Siobhan (24-05-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Kat probably. They didn't see eye to eye in 2005 but the writers seem to have forgotten about anything that far back. It wasn't even six months ago that no one wanted anything to do with Kat after how she treated Alfie.


I hate how Kat's affair with Derek seems to be forgotten about, no more mentions of it, I mean did Kat ever explain why she went with him to begin with

----------


## Kim

> I hate how Kat's affair with Derek seems to be forgotten about, no more mentions of it, I mean did Kat ever explain why she went with him to begin with


It was implied that it was because Alfie wasn't paying her enough attention. At one point she got annoyed because Alfie was watching a DVD with Tommy. Her son and not his. A pathetic excuse to have an affair, and Kat has just turned completely unbelievable as a character. Not fogetting that most men would have kicked her to the kerb long ago for having a baby with another man while they were married, never mind with that other man being their cousin!

----------

megan999 (25-05-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> Lola got Lexi back finally


We can only hope the word finally is true!

----------


## parkerman

> Lola got Lexi back finally


We can only hope the word finally is true!

----------


## lizann

max is so tough and macho he needs jack  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JustJodi

> max is so tough and macho he needs jack


*Yup and he gets a punch in the gut before Jack shows up  bawahahahaha......*

----------


## JustJodi

> We can only hope the word finally is true!



 Yup lets hope,, of course Phil being Phil  will look for a way, cos hes LONELY now,,,, no Sharon  no Shirley no Lexi... no momma Peggy  etc,, so he may just try somewhere down the road..but again lets hope its FINALLY  over and the baby stays with its momma Lola ....

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps the social worker will move in with Phil...

----------


## JustJodi

> Perhaps the social worker will move in with Phil...


*stranger things have happened,,, ah maybe Phil will take Ava from Billy,,,,*

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yup lets hope,, of course Phil being Phil  will look for a way, cos hes LONELY now,,,, no Sharon  no Shirley no Lexi... no momma Peggy  etc,, so he may just try somewhere down the road..but again lets hope its FINALLY  over and the baby stays with its momma Lola ....


He should take a long holiday to see Grant or Peggy

----------

lizann (28-05-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## parkerman

> He should take a long holiday to see Grant or Peggy


That's exactly what I said to my wife...

----------


## parkerman

> He should take a long holiday to see Grant or Peggy


That's exactly what I said to my wife...

----------


## JustJodi

> That's exactly what I said to my wife...


*He might as well,, at least he can be grumpy else where*

----------


## lizann

so long ray, he turned into a control freak near his exit, don't know why kim took him back to start with

----------

tammyy2j (29-05-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm glad Kim is staying

----------

flappinfanny (02-06-2013)

----------


## megan999

> I'm glad Kim is staying


 Me too  :Smile:  but where was Kat at the party? I thought they were supposed to be good friends?

Won't miss Ray.

----------


## lizann

> Me too  but where was Kat at the party? I thought they were supposed to be good friends?
> 
> Won't miss Ray.


at least janice was there  :Stick Out Tongue: 

so sick of drunk lauren

----------


## lizann

> Me too  but where was Kat at the party? I thought they were supposed to be good friends?
> 
> Won't miss Ray.


at least janice was there  :Stick Out Tongue: 

so sick of drunk lauren

----------

tammyy2j (04-06-2013)

----------


## kayuqtuq

Lauren needs a good slap, she's totally obnoxious whether she's had a drink or not.

----------

Brucie (31-05-2013), JustJodi (02-06-2013), lizann (02-06-2013), tammyy2j (01-06-2013)

----------


## Brucie

> Lauren needs a good slap, she's totally obnoxious whether she's had a drink or not.


Yet according to Cora she's "an angel compared to most girls her age" and according to Abi "always makes the right decisions" ! Beam me up Scotty!

----------


## Brucie

> Lauren needs a good slap, she's totally obnoxious whether she's had a drink or not.


Yet according to Cora she's "an angel compared to most girls her age" and according to Abi "always makes the right decisions" ! Beam me up Scotty!

----------

JustJodi (02-06-2013)

----------


## parkerman

I'm sorry but I just couldn't take it seriously. Max and Lucy just happening to go outside at the same time. Especially Lucy going out on her own without Ian "guarding" her. It was just so unrealistic and unbelievable that for me it made nonsense of all the rest of that scenario and its outcome.

----------

JustJodi (02-06-2013), tammyy2j (04-06-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

poetic licence.

----------


## flappinfanny

> at least janice was there


brilliant.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Missed a lot op episodes. And that is nog My usual self. Sharon needs to Be stronger....Do not like her like this...

----------


## lizann

so alice is now a kleptomaniac or has she many toilets to clean  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Ian's restaurant or his food didn't look great tonight

----------


## parkerman

No mention of Peter for months and months and then suddenly three mentions in one episode. Surely this can only mean one thing......

----------

tammyy2j (04-06-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> No mention of Peter for months and months and then suddenly three mentions in one episode. Surely this can only mean one thing......


He dont come and see Ian once during his breakdown and homeless stage but is invited to the opening of his new restaurant

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## parkerman

When did Ava lose her job?

----------


## flappinfanny

enjoyed ee this week, especially fri.  ian's family is nearly complete as we welcome back peter beale  :Big Grin: 

Poor jean, ian would be lost without her.

----------


## megan999

> enjoyed ee this week, especially fri.  ian's family is nearly complete as we welcome back peter beale 
> 
> Poor jean, ian would be lost without her.


I agree with you, EE has been quite good this week. I particulary enjoyed the episode with Bobby's snake and Dot's interview in the B&B

----------

flappinfanny (13-06-2013)

----------


## megan999

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## megan999

> When did Ava lose her job?


I don't think she lost her job....after Kane and his gang smashed up her house, She decided to move to Walford and get a job in the local school.

----------


## megan999

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## parkerman

Well why is she never at work then? She spends all day in the Square.

----------


## tammyy2j

Wasn't Ava and Whitney working in a crÃ¨che in the community centre at one time?

----------


## Kim

> Wasn't Ava and Whitney working in a crÃ¨che in the community centre at one time?


Whitney definitely was but I think Ava was working at Oscar's school.

----------


## parkerman

She's the Head Teacher. I was making a somewhat sarcastic comment about the fact she is always around the Square when she should be teaching.

----------


## lizann

let lauren jump of the vic roof her drunk storyline is so boring she could take a posse up there with her like lucy, whitney, kirsty, sharon, kat and alice and all jump off together

----------

kayuqtuq (16-06-2013)

----------


## parkerman

Sorry, but I completely disagree, lizann. I think the Lauren storyline is the ONLY decent thing about Eastenders at the moment. Take that away and what else is there?

----------

Perdita (15-06-2013)

----------


## lizann

> Sorry, but I completely disagree, lizann. I think the Lauren storyline is the ONLY decent thing about Eastenders at the moment. Take that away and what else is there?


even though i still watch there is nothing worthwhile or interesting going on in the show

----------


## lizann

> Sorry, but I completely disagree, lizann. I think the Lauren storyline is the ONLY decent thing about Eastenders at the moment. Take that away and what else is there?


even though i still watch there is nothing worthwhile or interesting going on in the show

----------


## flappinfanny

jaqueline jossa has been superb as lauren this week.  equally good was jo joyner.  i will miss tanya when she leaves shortly.  a real loss to ee.

loved joey thumping michael.   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Who was the sexy French priest tonight? He is tres sexy  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Kirsty hair gets bigger and longer soon she wont be seen with it

----------


## tammyy2j

I am glad Carol spoke with Lauren not that it helped

----------


## parkerman

I do hope the deputy head at Ava's school is being paid substitution pay.

----------

Brucie (19-06-2013), JustJodi (25-06-2013), lizann (19-06-2013)

----------


## parkerman

You know you've made it when you're spammed by Apple.

----------

lizann (20-06-2013), Perdita (20-06-2013)

----------


## parkerman

It's getting beyond a joke now. I think Ava needs to be put into detention for persistent truancy and made to write a hundred lines.

----------

JustJodi (25-06-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

like the trailers for next week.  looks like a cracking week.   :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Wow Lauren gets drunk one 1 vodka

----------


## parkerman

Lauren could get drunk on a glass of water!

----------

tammyy2j (24-06-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Lauren could get drunk on a glass of water!


TouchÃ©

Tommy Moon must be so intelligent for his age that he can understand what Michael was telling him hence Kat and Alfie getting so mad  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (24-06-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Katy

Lauren went a funny looking colour awful quickly!! 

I did enjoy those scenes with the brannings though.

----------


## megan999

Because of the football tonight, EE is from 7.25pm to 7.55pm.

----------


## JustJodi

*What about tomorrow night ( Friday) ???? Football too ??????*

----------


## Perdita

Should be on at regular time, 8pm UK time

----------


## tammyy2j

Kirsty made an awful mess trying to hide the test and clean up the rubbish made it more obvious she was hiding something 

When did Kirsty and Kat become so pally? It is none of Kat's business if Kirsty is preggers or not

----------


## tammyy2j

Part of me wishes the writers would kill off Lauren from the booze and be done with it now

----------

kayuqtuq (29-06-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> When did Kirsty and Kat become so pally? It is none of Kat's business if Kirsty is preggers or not


They've been pally for some time. Kat's known from the beginning that Kirsty is not pregnant. She has been telling her to "come clean" to Max all along. It's nothing new.

----------


## lizann

so long tanya off in a black cab, seems her and max have come full circle now and it is all over

----------


## flappinfanny

fridays ep can  be described in one word 'superb.'  

jo joyner will leave a gaping hole in the show. her partnership with jake wood has been nothing short of brilliant.  i can only think of one more couple in soap land with that sort of chemistry, charity and cain in emmerdale.

----------

Glen1 (02-07-2013), megan999 (29-06-2013), tammyy2j (30-06-2013)

----------


## parkerman

Powerful stuff last night and for once Eastenders were able to pull it off because in Jo Joyner and Max Wood they have two of the best actors we've ever seen in any soap. Plus great acting from the youngsters Jacqueline Jossa and Lorna Fitgerald as well. Jo will be sadly missed as will the interactions between all of the family but in another way it is good she went now because it's all ended on a high (from the acting and story points of view) and they've not been allowed to drift on aimlessly with poor stories and ridiculous plots. 

If only Eastenders could do this all the time and find actors like those!

----------

flappinfanny (01-07-2013), Glen1 (02-07-2013), megan999 (29-06-2013)

----------


## parkerman

You don't want to read all that again!

----------


## megan999

Yesterday's episode made me cry :Crying: Such good acting from everybody. I shall really miss Tanya and Max's dynamics together, but as Parkerman said, they have come full circle and good to end on a high. However, I hope they bring back Lauren after her recovery in the clinic, and don't even think about replacing the actress! I still think that Kirsty could have a future with Max, albeit a rocky one, after she becomes second best again after the love of his life, Tanya has gone. Not a big fan of Carl at the moment, but he certainly has a way with words!

----------

flappinfanny (01-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

I was quite disappointed with Tanya's exit tbh

I do agree great acting from Jake and Jo

----------

Glen1 (02-07-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

i was pleased she put lauren first.

----------


## flappinfanny

poor jean.   :Sad:

----------


## flappinfanny

good episode again tonight.  nice mixture of light and grey.  loved the scenes with shirl and jean in the minute mart.     :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Jean was very rude to Patrick but not Ian yet he was running around loads

----------


## megan999

I thought the scene with Poppy and Alice in the pub was too long.
Looks like Jean is losing the plot again, but Gillian does a good job portraying her.

----------

Siobhan (04-07-2013)

----------


## lizann

love mikey moon's talking, his use of big words he seems eton educated  :Stick Out Tongue: 

kirsty's hair looked better up more tamed 

quiet tired now of jean's constant neurotic behaviour

----------


## lizann

love mikey moon's talking, his use of big words he seems eton educated  :Stick Out Tongue: 

kirsty's hair looked better up more tamed 

quiet tired now of jean's constant neurotic behaviour

----------


## flappinfanny

> love mikey moon's talking, his use of big words he seems eton educated


a eastend version of david cameron.    :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

> love mikey moon's talking, his use of big words he seems eton educated


duplicated again!!!!    :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

So Shirley wants revenge on Ian now yet she never took her revenge on Phil

----------


## lizann

> duplicated again!!!!


such a big word are you from eton too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (05-07-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

> such a big word are you from eton too


sadly not.   :Sad:

----------


## flappinfanny

> such a big word are you from eton too


sadly not.   :Sad:

----------


## flappinfanny

had to smile at kim in thursday episode when she walked past scarletts with all the water rushing out of the door, chips in one hand and a bottle of something in the other, slightly wasted, she looked, shrugged and walked off. brilliant.  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (09-07-2013), tammyy2j (09-07-2013)

----------


## megan999

So Michael's plan is to make Janine fall in love with him again :Ponder: He's nuts. Getting tired of his and Janine's fight over Scarlett.

----------


## parkerman

Glad to see Ava is not rushing back to her job and spending all day at home or in the cafe. Send round the truant officer!

----------

JustJodi (10-07-2013)

----------


## lizann

> Glad to see Ava is not rushing back to her job and spending all day at home or in the cafe. Send round the truant officer!


you are quite obsessed about ava's job  :Stick Out Tongue: 

mikey moon is very funny

----------


## lizann

> Glad to see Ava is not rushing back to her job and spending all day at home or in the cafe. Send round the truant officer!


you are quite obsessed about ava's job  :Stick Out Tongue: 

mikey moon is very funny

----------


## parkerman

> you are quite obsessed about ava's job


I am lizann. I worry about all those poor children in whatever school it is she is supposed to be the head of having to go without their headteacher and I am also worried about the amount of work she is putting on to her deputy. I am also worried that the Eastenders scriptwriters don't have a clue!

----------

JustJodi (10-07-2013), lizann (10-07-2013), tammyy2j (10-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Oh no Sharon and Denny is back

----------


## parkerman

> Oh no Sharon and Denny is back


 :Sick:

----------


## lizann

ian couldn't treat his burn in the restaurant he would have water and a first aid kit there

----------


## flappinfanny

he would also have carl there.   :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

The show is really gone downhill not one storyline interesting

----------


## flappinfanny

the allotments seem small in walford.  jean wont be able to grow much in that little patch.   :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (12-07-2013), tammyy2j (12-07-2013)

----------


## parkerman

Good to see Ava not rushing back to work.

However, on the plus side, Winston spoke.  :Cheer:

----------

Brucie (12-07-2013), tammyy2j (12-07-2013)

----------


## Brucie

Ava = boring. Ava + Sam = *VERY BORING!!!!* Another silly coupling carrying out a teen-like romance with absolutely no requirement to bother working for a living.

----------

parkerman (12-07-2013), tammyy2j (12-07-2013)

----------


## Glen1

> Good to see Ava not rushing back to work.
> 
> However, on the plus side, Winston spoke.


Ok Parkerman I don't mind being the patsy,what did Winston say this time, 
P.S. You did the beaches gag last time ! lol

----------


## lizann

> he would also have carl there.


when carl left or did ian run home and leave carl there

----------


## lizann

> he would also have carl there.


when carl left or did ian run home and leave carl there

----------


## flappinfanny

cora and patrick.  quality.

----------


## parkerman

> Ok Parkerman I don't mind being the patsy,what did Winston say this time, 
> P.S. You did the beaches gag last time ! lol


He said, "Looking good, Man."

----------

Glen1 (17-07-2013)

----------


## lizann

kirsty is looking a lot better without max as in her hair and clothes 

good ole business money mad ian beale is back

----------


## lizann

kirsty is looking a lot better without max as in her hair and clothes 

good ole business money mad ian beale is back

----------


## flappinfanny

not really.  would ian revert back to his old self after what he has been through.  all the good work they have done on ian's character since his return has been flushed down the lavy.    :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

although very predictable, i did find the speed dating scenes funny.  love kim's laugh.  would dot  walk in the eastend with a carry bag full of money?   :Sad:

----------


## flappinfanny

..............................duplicated  :Sad:  ..................................................  ............

----------


## flappinfanny

i dont feel sorry for ian.   :Sad:

----------


## flappinfanny

i may be in a minority of 1, but hey i don't mind.  i love kimberley.  i find her funny, its her laugh that does it for me. 



i didn't feel sorry for ian at all.  i say burn his other arm.  :Smile:     liking ollie more and more and kat and alfie are meant to be.  peroxide exit stage left! 



on the whole a good ep.

----------

JustJodi (19-07-2013), tammyy2j (19-07-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

i may be in a minority of 1, but hey i don't mind.  i love kimberley.  i find her funny, its her laugh that does it for me. 



i didn't feel sorry for ian at all.  i say burn his other arm.  :Smile:     liking ollie more and more and kat and alfie are meant to be.  peroxide exit stage left! 



on the whole a good ep.

----------


## JustJodi

> i dont feel sorry for ian.



*I totally agree with you,,, I don't feel sorry for Ian AT ALL,, whatever is happening to him is his own daxmxn fault. Alfie knows he belongs with Kat.. I really like this OLLIE  he will be good for Jean...hope he sticks around*

----------


## flappinfanny

a decent episode to end the week.  loved cora eating out of the cornflake packet.  bit weird how many birthdays there were.

iam disliking sharon and little lord fauntleroy  by the episode.  good end scene with ian and lucy.

----------


## flappinfanny

a decent episode to end the week.  loved cora eating out of the cornflake packet.  bit weird how many birthdays there were.

iam disliking sharon and little lord fauntleroy  by the episode.  good end scene with ian and lucy.

----------


## lizann

well i'm fed up of kat and alfie scenes just put back together it is going happen and kat will cheat on him again 

kat has some chemistry with carl he would have been a better match for her than derek yet kat tells alfie she wants him but still was madly passionately in love with derek

----------

tammyy2j (22-07-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

soap quote of the week has to be won by eastenders and ian, when he found out bobby's girl friend was tiff.

Ian: “You don’t want to be held back by a foghorn in a puffa jacket!”  :Big Grin:

----------

JustJodi (27-07-2013), tammyy2j (22-07-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

soap quote of the week has to be won by eastenders and ian, when he found out bobby's girl friend was tiff.

Ian: âYou donât want to be held back by a foghorn in a puffa jacket!â  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

> well i'm fed up of kat and alfie scenes just put back together it is going happen and kat will cheat on him again 
> 
> kat has some chemistry with carl he would have been a better match for her than derek yet kat tells alfie she wants him but still was madly passionately in love with derek


Alfie lets Kat walk all over him time and time again

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## megan999

How are Ian and Bianca related? 

Enjoyed last night's episode.

Now we know where Carl gets his nasty streak from!

----------


## Siobhan

> How are Ian and Bianca related? 
> 
> Enjoyed last night's episode.
> 
> Now we know where Carl gets his nasty streak from!


His Dad (peter beale) is Bianca's Grandfather... Bianca's dad David is Ian step brother

----------

megan999 (25-07-2013)

----------


## Siobhan

> How are Ian and Bianca related? 
> 
> Enjoyed last night's episode.
> 
> Now we know where Carl gets his nasty streak from!


His Dad (peter beale) is Bianca's Grandfather... Bianca's dad David is Ian step brother

----------


## megan999

> His Dad (peter beale) is Bianca's Grandfather... Bianca's dad David is Ian step brother


So does that make Bianca Ian's neice??

----------


## Siobhan

> So does that make Bianca Ian's neice??


yes.. he is bianca's step uncle..

----------

megan999 (27-07-2013)

----------


## Siobhan

> So does that make Bianca Ian's neice??


yes.. he is bianca's step uncle..

----------


## lizann

surely whitney cannot visit tony or he contact her and also is ian not calling the cops on jean and shirley only bianca 

tiffany looks a lot older than bobbie and does she do dress up in pat's clothes?

----------


## lizann

surely whitney cannot visit tony or he contact her and also is ian not calling the cops on jean and shirley only bianca 

tiffany looks a lot older than bobbie and does she do dress up in pat's clothes?

----------


## flappinfanny

it was a bit stage schooley but funny.   :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

denny and sharon needs a slap

----------

tammyy2j (30-07-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> denny and sharon needs a slap



Denny needs a damn good haircut!!

----------

tammyy2j (30-07-2013)

----------


## lizann

joey leaves work for a quickie so who mans the club

----------


## lizann

so are we suppose to feel sorry and have sympathy for kat and whitney who seem to have ate a few extra pies lately  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Kat getting a makeover now or more of a makeunder  :Stick Out Tongue:  

So there is another pub near enough to the Vic

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## flappinfanny

enjoyed fridays ep.  you know you are in for a treat when its a simon ashdown ep.  great performances from whitney, kat and bianca.  jessie wallace was outstanding.  they can eat as many pies as they like for me.

eastenders soap of the night, didn't think i would be saying that!

----------


## JustJodi

*Is Jessie Wallace preggo ??? she seems to have a big baby bump  or as U said  has she been eating too many pies,, I think Whit needs to get rid of those ugly boots....she stomps around in them ..Kat could use a make over,, oh yea,,, tone her down a BIT LOL
*

----------


## lizann

> enjoyed fridays ep.  you know you are in for a treat when its a simon ashdown ep.  great performances from whitney, kat and bianca.  jessie wallace was outstanding.  they can eat as many pies as they like for me.
> 
> eastenders soap of the night, didn't think i would be saying that!


it is the same stuff over and over again for kat but there is no denying Jessie is a great actress 

whitney looked very orange tonight

----------


## lizann

> enjoyed fridays ep.  you know you are in for a treat when its a simon ashdown ep.  great performances from whitney, kat and bianca.  jessie wallace was outstanding.  they can eat as many pies as they like for me.
> 
> eastenders soap of the night, didn't think i would be saying that!


it is the same stuff over and over again for kat but there is no denying Jessie is a great actress 

whitney looked very orange tonight

----------


## lizann

lauren looking tanned from her short short time in a rehab clinic

----------


## flappinfanny

i think jac jossa is competing with michelle keegan for the best tangoed tan.   :Big Grin: 

nice to see michael lumsden (alastair lloyd from the archers )  in a little cameo.

----------

tammyy2j (07-08-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

.........................deleted..................  ...................

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Tyler, I felt sorry for him, I wanted Whitney to go with him

----------


## JustJodi

*She actually looked NATURALLY TAN  not ORANGE LIKE Whit and Sharon,,Lauren looked lovely..*

----------


## JustJodi

> Poor Tyler, I felt sorry for him, I wanted Whitney to go with him



*He was torn,,,, poor guy,, well at least he left in a SPORTS CAR  not a BLACK CAB *

----------


## lizann

> *She actually looked NATURALLY TAN  not ORANGE LIKE Whit and Sharon,,Lauren looked lovely..*


way too much tan for someone in a clinic for a few short weeks

----------

kayuqtuq (09-08-2013)

----------


## lizann

> *She actually looked NATURALLY TAN  not ORANGE LIKE Whit and Sharon,,Lauren looked lovely..*


way too much tan for someone in a clinic for a few short weeks

----------


## tammyy2j

Surely Lauren would have at least to stay a month in her clinic/hospital she was at death's door before she left with liver failure nearly and now she is back healthy and tanned, the clinic/hospital must be in the some sunny exotic Island  :Stick Out Tongue:  and to think Tanya sold her business and up sticks and moved so Lauren could stay in a clinic/hospital for about two weeks

I would think after last week Whitney would try and see an counsellor

----------


## kayuqtuq

Lauren's stint in rehab must be the shortest ever.

----------


## lizann

> Surely Lauren would have at least to stay a month in her clinic/hospital she was at death's door before she left with liver failure nearly and now she is back healthy and tanned, the clinic/hospital must be in the some sunny exotic Island  and to think Tanya sold her business and up sticks and moved so Lauren could stay in a clinic/hospital for about two weeks
> 
> I would think after last week Whitney would try and see an counsellor


tanya is the type of mother who would drag lauren back to the clinic but no return after her lame exit

----------


## lizann

> Surely Lauren would have at least to stay a month in her clinic/hospital she was at death's door before she left with liver failure nearly and now she is back healthy and tanned, the clinic/hospital must be in the some sunny exotic Island  and to think Tanya sold her business and up sticks and moved so Lauren could stay in a clinic/hospital for about two weeks
> 
> I would think after last week Whitney would try and see an counsellor


tanya is the type of mother who would drag lauren back to the clinic but no return after her lame exit

----------


## tammyy2j

LOL'd at Jean talking French and her with Ian

----------

flappinfanny (10-08-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

the look on michael's face at the end of the ep was priceless.   :Smile:

----------


## lizann

so none of jim's kids or grandkids would go see him on his birthday but went to a party lauren organises for him yet he is a home

----------

megan999 (15-08-2013)

----------


## JustJodi

> Lauren's stint in rehab must be the shortest ever.


*Lindsay Lohan never stayed longer than a month eiter LOL
*

----------

Siobhan (13-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Dot calling Mas Mr. Masmod was funny

----------

flappinfanny (14-08-2013), JustJodi (17-08-2013), lizann (14-08-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

good episodes so far this week.  liked the scenes in the r&r with joey and carl.  The ending on tuesday with a distraught lauren was beautifully played by jac jossa.  a real talent.

----------


## megan999

The ending on tuesday with a distraught lauren was beautifully played by jac jossa.  a real talent.[/QUOTE]I agree, I am enjoying her acting and her storyline.

----------

JustJodi (17-08-2013)

----------


## lizann

how bad and cringey was the hardmen scene in the r and r club and the new fella from hollyoaks looked pervy in the counselling office with lauren

----------

JustJodi (17-08-2013), megan999 (17-08-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

nice scenes with lauren and the counsellor. had to smile at the banjo.  :Smile: 

 the episode was only slightly spoiled by the hammy sound effects for the face slap. stage slaps don't work. i think you have to go for it and do a real slap. anyone remember eileen in corrie giving steve a good slap round the mush. i thought he may have brain damage.  :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

=======================deleted====================  ===================================

----------


## megan999

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## megan999

> how bad and cringey was the hardmen scene in the r and r club and the new fella from hollyoaks looked pervy in the counselling office with lauren


Yes, the stand off in the club was laughable, and that new guy with Lauren looks creepy.
Now I understand why Carl doesn't want to let Kirsty go, they had been together for years previously. Has it been said exactly why he was put in prison in the first place??

----------


## flappinfanny

soap line of the week goes to eastenders and Bianca and Kat looking for love in the personal ads.

bianca:  ' must be willing to look after my 90 year old muvver and her 8 pussies.'

kat : '8 pussies'    :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

soap line of the week goes to eastenders and Bianca and Kat looking for love in the personal ads.

bianca:  ' must be willing to look after my 90 year old muvver and her 8 pussies.'

kat : '8 pussies'    :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Why was Whitney helping Joey in the club, they aren't friends?

----------


## lizann

denise should dump ian

----------


## flappinfanny

loving kat and bea  :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

good episode tonight, nice to see mo, but that outfit?  good scenes with phil and shirl.  but i wanted to slap abby!

----------


## flappinfanny

love kirsty's shoes  :Smile:

----------


## megan999

What happened to Cindy then? was she supposed to have died in childbirth whilst in prison or something? why was she in prison? sorry, all that happened before I started watching EE!  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> What happened to Cindy then? was she supposed to have died in childbirth whilst in prison or something? why was she in prison? sorry, all that happened before I started watching EE!


 *  I wanna know too,, and whose kid is this CINDY any way ..and why oh why is Ian such an idiot,, it is obvious that neithe Peter nor Lucy want her there...*

----------


## JustJodi

> love kirsty's shoes


*  but the dress was a bit too flashy for the likes of Walford  LOL*

----------


## flappinfanny

i thought she looked a lot better than she has.  more of a slapper with a bit of class with shoes carrie bradshaw would die for.  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

From Wiki:

Cindy Williams is the daughter of Cindy Beale (Michelle Collins) and Nick Holland (Dominic Taylor). She is the half-sister of Steven, Peter and Lucy Beale. She was played by Ella Wortley and Cydney Parker, and during her return on 14 September 2007 she was played by child actress Eva Sayer.[28] On 18 June 2013, it was announced that Cindy would be returning to EastEnders on 20 August, with Mimi Keene taking over the role.[29]
Cindy Sr gives birth to Cindy while in prison for arranging the attempted murder of Ian Beale (Adam Woodyatt), her ex-husband and the father of Lucy and Peter. Cindy has never known either of her parents; Nick cuts all contact with Cindy Sr after finding out she tried to have Ian killed, and Cindy Sr dies after the birth due to an embolism. After her mother's death, Cindy is taken to Devon to live with her maternal grandmother Bev Williams (Diane Langton) and aunt Gina (Nicola Cowper). Ian and Steven meet Cindy when they go to Devon for Cindy Sr's funeral. Ian suggests naming her after her late mother as a mark of respect. Bev initially thinks she is too old to look after Cindy and suggests that she live with Ian and her half-siblings. Reluctant at first, Ian agrees, but Gina wants Cindy to stay with her and Bev has second thoughts about giving her up. Ian and Gina briefly quarrel over Cindy before Ian decides that she will be best off living with Gina and Bev. In 2007, Ian thinks that Gina is sending messages to Lucy pretending to be Cindy, so he goes to visit her. When he arrives, Gina reintroduces Cindy to Ian.
In 2013, after Peter returns to Walford from living in Devon for a while, he refuses to speak to Cindy on the phone. She then turns up unexpectedly, breaking into Ian's house.

----------

megan999 (25-08-2013), sarah c (27-08-2013)

----------


## Perdita

From Wiki:

Cindy Williams is the daughter of Cindy Beale (Michelle Collins) and Nick Holland (Dominic Taylor). She is the half-sister of Steven, Peter and Lucy Beale. She was played by Ella Wortley and Cydney Parker, and during her return on 14 September 2007 she was played by child actress Eva Sayer.[28] On 18 June 2013, it was announced that Cindy would be returning to EastEnders on 20 August, with Mimi Keene taking over the role.[29]
Cindy Sr gives birth to Cindy while in prison for arranging the attempted murder of Ian Beale (Adam Woodyatt), her ex-husband and the father of Lucy and Peter. Cindy has never known either of her parents; Nick cuts all contact with Cindy Sr after finding out she tried to have Ian killed, and Cindy Sr dies after the birth due to an embolism. After her mother's death, Cindy is taken to Devon to live with her maternal grandmother Bev Williams (Diane Langton) and aunt Gina (Nicola Cowper). Ian and Steven meet Cindy when they go to Devon for Cindy Sr's funeral. Ian suggests naming her after her late mother as a mark of respect. Bev initially thinks she is too old to look after Cindy and suggests that she live with Ian and her half-siblings. Reluctant at first, Ian agrees, but Gina wants Cindy to stay with her and Bev has second thoughts about giving her up. Ian and Gina briefly quarrel over Cindy before Ian decides that she will be best off living with Gina and Bev. In 2007, Ian thinks that Gina is sending messages to Lucy pretending to be Cindy, so he goes to visit her. When he arrives, Gina reintroduces Cindy to Ian.
In 2013, after Peter returns to Walford from living in Devon for a while, he refuses to speak to Cindy on the phone. She then turns up unexpectedly, breaking into Ian's house.

----------


## lizann

> What happened to Cindy then? was she supposed to have died in childbirth whilst in prison or something? why was she in prison? sorry, all that happened before I started watching EE!


cindy who was ian's wife tried to have ian killed so that is why she was in prison

----------

megan999 (25-08-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

peter  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Did we ever see Peter in any scenes before with Jay and Dexter and now he goes on holiday with them and Lola and Abi, looks like him and Lola could be getting together

----------


## tammyy2j

Could Tara be Lola's mother, she seemed very interested in Lola and Lexi

----------


## megan999

> peter


Peter :Wub: 
Anybody else finding Abi really  annoying at the moment?
That Tara lady is very mysterious. What is her motive? As Tammy said, she sounds like she wants to get to know Lola and Lexi. On the other hand, Billy could do with some luck with his love life. I still think that him and Jean should have got together ages ago!! Why is Alfie interfering with Jean's relationship with Ollie. It's nothing to do with him.  :Angry: It should be up to her who she tells about her mental illness.

----------


## JustJodi

> Could Tara be Lola's mother, she seemed very interested in Lola and Lexi





we really do not know much about Lola's mom do we ???? all we know is that her dad is dead ( Billy's son )  but nothing was ever said about her mom... ????  Does any one recall any mention of Lola's mom ????

----------


## JustJodi

*I think Lola and Peter would be a cute couple,. how many of you wanna slap the pooo outta Abi???  I think she just missed her period due to all the stress she was under, doing revisions and her exams plus the hoopla with Lauren, she may not even be preggers.   Ok what happened to the MOOLA ???? Dexter and Jay better find that moola quick cos they sure as heck do not wanna show up at the Arches without the 10 grand,, who do U guys think took the money ??? If I bet on some one I bet it was Cindy*

----------


## tammyy2j

> we really do not know much about Lola's mom do we ???? all we know is that her dad is dead ( Billy's son )  but nothing was ever said about her mom... ????  Does any one recall any mention of Lola's mom ????


There was talk at one time of Mandy being her mother but nothing has ever been said about her

----------


## flappinfanny

> *I think Lola and Peter would be a cute couple,. how many of you wanna slap the pooo outta Abi???  I think she just missed her period due to all the stress she was under, doing revisions and her exams plus the hoopla with Lauren, she may not even be preggers.   Ok what happened to the MOOLA ???? Dexter and Jay better find that moola quick cos they sure as heck do not wanna show up at the Arches without the 10 grand,, who do U guys think took the money ??? If I bet on some one I bet it was Cindy*



my money's on (sorry for the pun) that girl dexter had the hots for.  i wonder if its a scam between her and the dad who bought the car?

----------

kayuqtuq (30-08-2013)

----------


## megan999

> *I think Lola and Peter would be a cute couple*


I find Peter more attractive than Joey. I agree with Flappinfanny, that Kitty and her Dad are suspicious.....

----------


## flappinfanny

peter's nice, but joey is still my number one walford boy.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flappinfanny

ben hardy gave a good solid performance tonight, much better.  peter is growing on me, perhaps a bit too posh though.  lola's reaction was a bit odd?

----------

tammyy2j (30-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> ben hardy gave a good solid performance tonight, much better.  peter is growing on me, perhaps a bit too posh though.  lola's reaction was a bit odd?


He is a decent actor alright I just cant take him as Peter Beale 

Is there a new romance on the cards also for Kim and Billy, has Kim seen Denise with Ian and want a ordinary Joe so too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flappinfanny

> He is a decent actor alright I just cant take him as Peter Beale 
> 
> Is there a new romance on the cards also for Kim and Billy, has Kim seen Denise with Ian and want a ordinary Joe so too


possibly, yeap i wonder.  i could hear the cogs turning in kims head tonight.  that would be interesting.

i didn't think i would, but i've enjoyed 'carry on camping' week in eastenders.  i think (i hope) eastenders is now turning a corner. september looks promising with the return of sam womack.  fingers crossed.

----------


## flappinfanny

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## lizann

so cindy took the money

----------


## flappinfanny

we have seen a different side to kim this week.  i know she isn't everybody's cup of tea, i have always been a fan of tameka empson.  nice scenes with billy.

----------


## megan999

I too have enjoyed this week's episodes. And it will get better, I hope.
I didn't suspect Cindy. Good twist.
Poor Jean.I hope things will work out for her in the end.

----------


## lizann

oh god that crash was brutal so much hype for a crap crash and storyline

----------

flappinfanny (04-09-2013), tammyy2j (04-09-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

i am one for sticking up for eastenders, but the crash ep was a none event.  its was piffy.  a million pounds?  perhaps they have spent more on the helicopter and rescue scenes for thursday's instalment.  i bet ds are having a field day.

eastenders don't do stunts, or rather they shouldn't. leave it to emmerdale, they do it so much better.  eastenders needs to get back to basics, nobody does a reveal like them.  they need to go back to good old fashioned story telling.  no more stunts!!!!!!!!!!!  :Sad:

----------


## flappinfanny

i am one for sticking up for eastenders, but the crash ep was a none event.  its was piffy.  a million pounds?  perhaps they have spent more on the helicopter and rescue scenes for thursday's instalment.  i bet ds are having a field day.

eastenders don't do stunts, or rather they shouldn't. leave it to emmerdale, they do it so much better.  eastenders needs to get back to basics, nobody does a reveal like them.  they need to go back to good old fashioned story telling.  no more stunts!!!!!!!!!!!  :Sad:

----------

lizann (05-09-2013), moonstorm (04-09-2013), Siobhan (04-09-2013), tammyy2j (04-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Carl open Phil's seatbelt and that is why he flew out the front window?

----------


## megan999

[email protected] crash, blink and you miss it! 
I preferred Lauren's car crash when she drove Derek's car into the shop.
Looking forward to tonight's episode now, and how Carl's evil plan will work out. He is growing on me.
Interesting theory, Tammy, about the seatbelt. Something definitely happened there for Phil to get catapulted onto the bonnet!!

----------


## lizann

i don't like carl myself think he is a terrible villain 

when carl was reaching to open the glove box which he had locked with a key he opened phil's seabelt

----------


## lizann

i don't like carl myself think he is a terrible villain 

when carl was reaching to open the glove box which he had locked with a key he opened phil's seabelt

----------


## lizann

why was max arrested? for having a party and enjoying himself  :Stick Out Tongue:  stupid soap cops no evidence

----------


## flappinfanny

no point in stating the obvious on the aftermath of the car crash.   i'll concentrate on the positives.  nice scenes with kat and ollie.  jessie wallace was very good tonight.  gillian wright as always gave a tip top performance.  i do hope jean and ollie get a happy ending.  thought billy was also very good in this ep.

----------


## lizann

> no point in stating the obvious on the aftermath of the car crash.   *i'll concentrate on the positives*.  nice scenes with kat and ollie.  jessie wallace was very good tonight.  gillian wright as always gave a tip top performance.  i do hope jean and ollie get a happy ending.  thought billy was also very good in this ep.


they are postives with eastenders?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> no point in stating the obvious on the aftermath of the car crash.   *i'll concentrate on the positives*.  nice scenes with kat and ollie.  jessie wallace was very good tonight.  gillian wright as always gave a tip top performance.  i do hope jean and ollie get a happy ending.  thought billy was also very good in this ep.


they are postives with eastenders?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (06-09-2013), tammyy2j (06-09-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

> they are postives with eastenders?


naughty.  :Smile: 

yes the stunt scenes were awful. a waste of money. eastenders need to get back to basics. i think under the new producer this can happen.

 the show isn't as bad as many say, there are negatives but there are also some positives. one of the best casts in soapland, its the writing that has let them down. a new team of script writers, some fresh ideas, keep away from stunts and bobs your uncle and fanny's your fanny.

----------

lizann (06-09-2013), Siobhan (06-09-2013), tammyy2j (06-09-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

__________________________________________________  ___________________________________________-




deleted





__________________________________________________  ____________________________________________

----------


## tammyy2j

Has Shane Richie (Alfie) had more work done on his face?

----------


## lizann

> naughty. 
> 
> yes the stunt scenes were awful. a waste of money. eastenders need to get back to basics. i think under the new producer this can happen.
> 
>  the show isn't as bad as many say, there are negatives but there are also some positives. *one of the best casts in soapland*, its the writing that has let them down. a new team of script writers, some fresh ideas, keep away from stunts and bobs your uncle and fanny's your fanny.


you really love the show  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> naughty. 
> 
> yes the stunt scenes were awful. a waste of money. eastenders need to get back to basics. i think under the new producer this can happen.
> 
>  the show isn't as bad as many say, there are negatives but there are also some positives. *one of the best casts in soapland*, its the writing that has let them down. a new team of script writers, some fresh ideas, keep away from stunts and bobs your uncle and fanny's your fanny.


you really love the show  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

So Ian is Carl's "witness"

----------


## flappinfanny

> you really love the show


some body has got to.   :Heart: 

good end to the week.  makes up for the crash episodes.  good scenes with roxy and alfie. really loving kat at the mo.   jessie wallace just shines in every scene.  looking forward to next week.   :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

you just knew ronnie would appear just before the duff duff's.

----------


## flappinfanny

a vast improvement in ee last night.  lets hope this is ee on the road to recovery.   :Smile: 

a superb figure and amazing share for coronation st last night (and only a mediocre set of episodes.)   ee got over the 7 million mark, however there is a gap of 2 million between ee and corrie, yet there was a huge gap in quality.  Hopefully the walford soap will continue with this quality and a proportion of the lost viewers will come back. 

lets not kid ourselves, eastenders isn't going to over take coronation street in the ratings, but it would be nice to think they will get a bit closer.

----------


## flappinfanny

deleted

----------


## tammyy2j

> a vast improvement in ee last night.  lets hope this is ee on the road to recovery.  
> 
> a superb figure and amazing share for coronation st last night (and only a mediocre set of episodes.)   ee got over the 7 million mark, however there is a gap of 2 million between ee and corrie, yet there was a huge gap in quality.  Hopefully the walford soap will continue with this quality and a proportion of the lost viewers will come back. 
> 
> lets not kid ourselves, eastenders isn't going to over take coronation street in the ratings, but it would be nice to think they will get a bit closer.


Sorry but Emmerdale should be second and Hollyoaks third imho

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## flappinfanny

> Sorry but Emmerdale should be second and Hollyoaks third imho


i disagree, emmerdale with its quality deserves to be in first position, but this will never happen.   :Sad: 

p.s hollyoaks is really enjoyable (a bit like a chocolate cake you shouldn't indulge in but just can't help yourself)  but i can't see hollyoaks moving from 5th position unfortunately.

----------


## flappinfanny

duplicated again!!

----------


## megan999

I'm glad they've brought back Ronnie's character. Samantha is a great actress, and her and Jessie Wallace (Kat) scenes together will be great!! :Cheer:

----------

flappinfanny (10-09-2013), tammyy2j (10-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I wish EE has done a two hander episode with only Ronnie and Kat 

Why is Max still in jail, did he not get bail?

I do think Sadie is Jake's wife

----------


## tammyy2j

Ian should be honest and admit Carl is blackmailing and bullying him, he will lose Denise and Lucy again when the truth comes out

----------


## flappinfanny

> I wish EE has done a two hander episode with only Ronnie and Kat


yeap i agree.  however lovely scenes with sam and jessie.

----------


## megan999

> I wish EE has done a two hander episode with only Ronnie and Kat 
> 
> Why is Max still in jail, did he not get bail?
> 
> I do think Sadie is Jake's wife


 Max DID get bail,but then Carl was taunting Max and winding him up so Max punched Carl in the face so he got re-arrested!

Would be a great reveal if Sadie WAS Jake's wife! Wonder what Lauren would do then? :Searchme:

----------

tammyy2j (11-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

It is shame   Spoiler:    Michael dies   as him and Ronnie have a nice spark of chemistry

----------


## lizann

so ronnie taking tommy was the reason kat went off with derek 

lol'd at drunk kim and mikey moon tonight so good lines from them, denise has become a bore since she got with ian 

max went looking for ian during his homeless interesting storyline and now ian is lying to keep max in prison 

joey had his tongue on the floor when he saw rosie/ronnie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flappinfanny

> joey had his tongue on the floor when he saw rosie/ronnie


i had my tongue on the floor when i saw joey.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

we have been spoilt this week, by friday we will have had 6 episodes and what a week so far.  its amazing how a show can be transformed by the return of a character.  sam womack is superb.  credit to eastenders, lets hope the standard can be maintained! :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

I loved Michael's line that Kat was upstairs doing her face as in putting on her make up so she would be a few days and I love that he calls them Kathleen and Veronica  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## megan999

I cannot stand michael!!! :Sick: Really enjoyed last night's double bill. The chemistry between Kat and Alfie was still there, I thought they'd end up kissing!  :Wub: The actresses who play Ronnie and Roxy are so believeable as sisters. Said it once and I'll say it again, so good to have samantha womack back  :Big Grin:  Denise should open her eyes to that worm Ian! Lizann was right about Max being a good mate to Ian when he was ill, and now Ian is stabbing him in the back.
What did Carl say to Max on the phone, that he was gonna harm Kirsty unless he told her he tampered with Carl's brakes? But Max must know Carl is bluffing - Carl would never hurt Kirsty, the love of his life :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I cannot stand michael!!!Really enjoyed last night's double bill. The chemistry between Kat and Alfie was still there, I thought they'd end up kissing! The actresses who play Ronnie and Roxy are so believeable as sisters. Said it once and I'll say it again, so good to have samantha womack back  Denise should open her eyes to that worm Ian! Lizann was right about Max being a good mate to Ian when he was ill, and now Ian is stabbing him in the back.
> What did Carl say to Max on the phone, that he was gonna harm Kirsty unless he told her he tampered with Carl's brakes? But Max must know Carl is bluffing - Carl would never hurt Kirsty, the love of his life


I like Michael

----------

flappinfanny (12-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I cannot stand michael!!!Really enjoyed last night's double bill. The chemistry between Kat and Alfie was still there, I thought they'd end up kissing! The actresses who play Ronnie and Roxy are so believeable as sisters. Said it once and I'll say it again, so good to have samantha womack back  Denise should open her eyes to that worm Ian! Lizann was right about Max being a good mate to Ian when he was ill, and now Ian is stabbing him in the back.
> What did Carl say to Max on the phone, that he was gonna harm Kirsty unless he told her he tampered with Carl's brakes? But Max must know Carl is bluffing - Carl would never hurt Kirsty, the love of his life


He said he would harm Max's kids as in Lauren and Abi

----------

megan999 (13-09-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

deleted

----------


## flappinfanny

another very good episode,we have been spoilt this week.  loved kims line about being the middletons.   :Smile: 

also the line about Zelda from terrahawks, very funny  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

when will peter cop on that cindy has phil's car money

----------


## lizann

the show needs grant mitchell back fast

----------


## flappinfanny

good episode to end the week.  liked ronnie putting sharon in her place.  a good week for the southern soap.  can't wait till monday.   :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Sam back as Ronnie has been good

----------

flappinfanny (14-09-2013), lizann (17-09-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

loved kat and roxy's remarks.  'essex'   'walford.'  michaels grin is so funny.  all in all an okish episode, not as good as last week, but decent.

----------


## lizann

a nice lovely happy exit for jean and ollie

----------

flappinfanny (19-09-2013), Perdita (17-09-2013), tammyy2j (18-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> a nice lovely happy exit for jean and ollie


She truly deserved one

----------

flappinfanny (19-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Panto villain Carl is doing my head in

----------


## flappinfanny

enjoyed tuesday's episode. glad jean had a happy ending and nice she got julia's theme. gillian wright will be missed.

the only odd part of the episode were the scenes with ava. apart from that, tip top. :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

duplicated

----------


## tammyy2j

Wasn't there another footie team that Kat and Alfie were managers of, think it was the pub team?

----------


## flappinfanny

> Wasn't there another footie team that Kat and Alfie were managers of, think it was the pub team?


yeap thats right, it was when the kat shagger storyline was going on.

a disappointing episode.  can't warm to sam.  i don't think the sam/ava/dexter family unit works.  it was better when it was just ava and dexter.  i hope this storyline doesn't linger  :Sad: 

ending on a positive, nice scenes with ronnie and roxy.   :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

duplicated.

----------


## sarah c

> She truly deserved one


and the exit theme too....

----------

flappinfanny (20-09-2013), tammyy2j (23-09-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> yeap thats right, it was when the kat shagger storyline was going on.
> 
> a disappointing episode.  can't warm to sam.  i don't think the sam/ava/dexter family unit works.  it was better when it was just ava and dexter.  i hope this storyline doesn't linger 
> 
> ending on a positive, nice scenes with ronnie and roxy.


yes an another football team a few years before that

they seem to form a team and play one match whenever they need some excuse in the story line?

----------

flappinfanny (20-09-2013)

----------


## sarah c

...

----------


## lizann

good idea peggy leaving a bottle of booze outside a house with kids

----------

flappinfanny (21-09-2013), tammyy2j (23-09-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

peggy almost broke the 4th wall. you can only get away with that if you are miranda or mrs brown.

i thought peggy's return was tacky. babs has appeared, that's it, back to business next week. hopefully they can build on the previous week. i know michael french returns very soon, so hopefully after that no more returns.

memo to dtc, just get on with it. you've a great cast, use them wisely. back to basics.

how many may have missed babs final scene as they were turning over to the second corrie.

----------

tammyy2j (23-09-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

peggy almost broke the 4th wall. you can only get away with that if you are miranda or mrs brown.

i thought peggy's return was tacky. babs has appeared, that's it, back to business next week. hopefully they can build on the previous week. i know michael french returns very soon, so hopefully after that no more returns.

memo to dtc, just get on with it. you've a great cast, use them wisely. back to basics.

how many may have missed babs final scene as they were turning over to the second corrie.

----------

megan999 (23-09-2013)

----------


## megan999

Was nice to see Peggy again, albeit briefly, but I didn't really think that the dialogue between her and Phil was very exciting, it just seemed to go round in circles. :Readtherules:  They should of made her come back for Pat's funeral instead. Now that Jean has left who is going to find out what happened to Shirley ? :Searchme:

----------


## tammyy2j

> peggy almost broke the 4th wall. you can only get away with that if you are miranda or mrs brown.
> 
> i thought peggy's return was tacky. babs has appeared, that's it, back to business next week. hopefully they can build on the previous week. i know michael french returns very soon, so hopefully after that no more returns.
> 
> memo to dtc, just get on with it. you've a great cast, use them wisely. back to basics.
> 
> how many may have missed babs final scene as they were turning over to the second corrie.


I wanted her to come into the Vic and smack Carl and tell him get out of her pub  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (24-09-2013)

----------


## lizann

i was hoping the end scene was showing a captive shirley 

peggy's return was not needed and pointless 

denny and sharon need a slap both of them

----------

flappinfanny (24-09-2013), Glen1 (24-09-2013), tammyy2j (24-09-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

enjoyed tamwar and the sock puppet's and thought it was cruel but funny when michael burst tamwar's ballon.  excellent timing and delivery by steve john shepherd.

----------

tammyy2j (24-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sharon needs to take off to see Michelle and Vicky

----------

flappinfanny (25-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> enjoyed tamwar and the sock puppet's and thought it was cruel but funny when michael burst tamwar's ballon.  excellent timing and delivery by steve john shepherd.


I really like Michael Moon, Steve plays him so well

----------

flappinfanny (25-09-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

tuesday ep was pretty dull but there was a good scene with jay and dexter in the car.

----------


## lizann

such a boring episode bar david's return at the end

----------


## flappinfanny

------------------------------------------

----------


## flappinfanny

i couldn't stop laughing at morgan and tiff and the olives, so funny.   :Big Grin: 

lovely scenes with aj and kamil.  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

It really is time for Sharon and Denny to go, her return has been a disaster

----------

Perdita (27-09-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> It really is time for Sharon and Denny to go, her return has been a disaster


surely his bad behaviour and lying has to building up to a storyline?

otherwise what does Sharon actually 'do? what is her purpose?

----------


## sarah c

> It really is time for Sharon and Denny to go, her return has been a disaster


and Denny still needs a bloody good haircut!!!

----------


## lizann

mahood, mamood  :Stick Out Tongue: 

david wicks is still sexy and him and carol have great chemistry still

----------


## lizann

mahood, mamood  :Stick Out Tongue: 

david wicks is still sexy and him and carol have great chemistry still

----------

tammyy2j (28-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> mahood, mamood 
> 
> david wicks is still sexy and him and carol have great chemistry still


I lol'd at him telling Mas about the injuries Derek gave him and good to see Mas stand up for himself and stay there with Carol 

Naomi and her goons were awful, Lisa seemed drunk to me in her scenes

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## megan999

I must be the only person not liking David Wicks return. I found Friday's episode boring, apart from Masood.

----------

flappinfanny (28-09-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

---------------------------------------------------------

----------


## flappinfanny

----------------------

----------


## tammyy2j

Phil believes Max tried to kill him, surprised he is so gullible 

Why is Cindy Jnr so interested in knowing David?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## flappinfanny

great exchanges between ronnie and michael.  very clever.   :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

i think the next couple of weeks are going to be really tough for the walford soap with aggressive scheduling from itv and their juggernaut soaps.  emmerdale is on a roll at the mo.

----------


## tammyy2j

Am I the only person who thinks Alfie is being unreasonable and selfish, I know what Ronnie did was awful but she is Roxy's sister

----------

flappinfanny (12-10-2013), Siobhan (08-10-2013)

----------


## Kim

> Am I the only person who thinks Alfie is being unreasonable and selfish, I know what Ronnie did was awful but she is Roxy's sister


He is yeah. She was sentenced to 3 years in 2011 so if it didn't happen now it wouldn't be long before she did come out and want to regain contact with her sister. If it bothered him that Roxy would have contact with Ronnie, he shouldn't have got involved with her, as it's never going to work long term while Alfie sticks to this view. Then again, he was so angry with what Kat did that he probably wasn't thinking it through properly when he got with Roxy.

----------


## lizann

when roxy was telling alfie she'd never cheat on him, i was thinking he will on her with kat

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant believe after all his talk Alfie would leave Tommy so soon especially as Ronnie is living near him

----------


## flappinfanny

so glad cora is back, ann mitchell = quality.

----------


## megan999

I wish that Michael would elope with Alice and they don't return!! :Readtherules: 

Sad about Ronnie and Jack  :Crying:

----------


## tammyy2j

I like the scenes with Jack and Ronnie, sad to see Jack leave

----------


## flappinfanny

dreadful ending for jack and odd camera work at the end.

 nice scenes with ronnie and jack having a picnic and michael and janine just shine in every scene.

the miss teen contest, no comment!

----------


## flappinfanny

-----

----------


## moonstorm

All the other soaps at the moment are girpping so what does EE offer??  Jack leaving in a taxi!  I know thye are meant to be doing something next week with Michael but really???????

----------


## flappinfanny

its swings and roundabouts.  michaels exit is around halloween and looks promising. 

enjoyed tonights ep.  good scenes with ronnie and michael.  steve j shepherd steals every scene.  nice to have cora back to her no nonsense self.

----------

tammyy2j (18-10-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

----------------------------------------

----------


## tammyy2j

Michael and Ronnie have good chemistry

----------


## flappinfanny

funniest soap line of the week goes to eastenders and michael describing joey:


"joey is a monkey with shoes!"   :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

+++++++++++++++

----------


## Katy

Sharon is doing my head in! Why oh Why did she come back, please leave soon and take that awful child actor with her. Mind you with what he has to learn his trade off he hasnt got a hope.

----------

Glen1 (23-10-2013), lizann (23-10-2013), tammyy2j (22-10-2013), Timalay (23-10-2013)

----------


## kayuqtuq

Little Dennis needs a good hiding.

----------

lizann (23-10-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I really like the scenes of David with his grandkids

----------

flappinfanny (23-10-2013), lizann (23-10-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

soap line of the night has to go to the wonderful michael again referring to janine:

    'she's getting her claws cleaned.'  :Big Grin: 

  ben hardy is proving to be very capable in the role of peter. i thought the pace was a lot better tonight. noticed ian referred to david as his brother tonight for the first time. all in all a big improvement and an enjoyable episode.

----------


## flappinfanny

--------.

----------


## lizann

what is the point of sharon and her brat of a son

----------


## tammyy2j

So is Lucy really going to help her dad Ian oret revenge for him taking back his businesses, somehow I think she is forming a cunning plan for Ian at least I hope so

----------


## megan999

Where has Mo gone?
And when are we going to find out was happened to Shirley?
I really enjoyed last night's episode, now that I know where all this build-up is going between Michael and Alice. Well acted by them  :Clap:

----------


## megan999

> what is the point of sharon and her brat of a son


It gives a plot device for Whitney and Ava, otherwise they wouldn't have much to do.

----------


## megan999

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## megan999

Powerful performances by Steve and Jasmyn (Michael and Alice). Can't wait for Thursday's episode now!  :Big Grin: 
Alfie better watch his back...

----------


## megan999

~~~~~~~

----------


## lizann

janine is such a clever operator poor alice pat is haunting janine now

----------


## megan999

Did anyone see the Red Button mini episode after Fridays episode? Bianca and Terry make a sweet couple  :Wub:  Glad Bianca has a decent bloke now. How long before he has a personality transplant?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Siobhan

do we know who killed Michael?

----------


## moonstorm

Yes Shiv, it was Janine!  Alice stabbed him once to protect Janine, then when alice ran out, Janie stabbed him again to finish him off.  Does this remind anyone else of Emmerdale??

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes Shiv, it was Janine!  Alice stabbed him once to protect Janine, then when alice ran out, Janie stabbed him again to finish him off.  Does this remind anyone else of Emmerdale??


ah so Janine is doing the whole Crissie thing and blaming it on Alice..... Husband no 2 she has killed

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes Shiv, it was Janine!  Alice stabbed him once to protect Janine, then when alice ran out, Janie stabbed him again to finish him off.  Does this remind anyone else of Emmerdale??


ah so Janine is doing the whole Crissie thing and blaming it on Alice..... Husband no 2 she has killed

----------


## sarah c

> Yes Shiv, it was Janine!  Alice stabbed him once to protect Janine, then when alice ran out, Janie stabbed him again to finish him off.  Does this remind anyone else of Emmerdale??


Emmerdale - Chas hits carl, Cameron finishes him off......Eastenders, Zoe hits den, Chrissie finishes him off.......new twists please!!!

----------

Siobhan (12-11-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> Yes Shiv, it was Janine!  Alice stabbed him once to protect Janine, then when alice ran out, Janie stabbed him again to finish him off.  Does this remind anyone else of Emmerdale??


Emmerdale - Chas hits carl, Cameron finishes him off......Eastenders, Zoe hits den, Chrissie finishes him off.......new twists please!!!

----------


## lizann

"no carol not the postman"  :Stick Out Tongue:  david wicks is great

----------

tammyy2j (12-11-2013)

----------


## megan999

> "no carol not the postman"  david wicks is great


 Yes, I agree. He is growing on me  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Did anyone see the Red Button mini episode after Fridays episode? Bianca and Terry make a sweet couple  Glad Bianca has a decent bloke now. How long before he has a personality transplant?


It is very soon for Bianca to move a new fella and his kids in considering she barely can feed her own bunch  :Stick Out Tongue:  and also after Tony how much does she know about Terry

----------


## megan999

> It is very soon for Bianca to move a new fella and his kids in considering she barely can feed her own bunch  and also after Tony how much does she know about Terry


Yes, fair points, Tammy. But this is EE we're talking about!  :Ponder:

----------


## kayuqtuq

What was with Lucy's face last night?  Had she overdone the fake tan?

----------


## megan999

> What was with Lucy's face last night?  Had she overdone the fake tan?


  :Rotfl: I think she looks much better with her natural pale skin.

----------


## lizann

so carl took shirley to her sister's gaff but dumped her things in the rubbish 

denise is an idiot for ian

----------


## lizann

so carl took shirley to her sister's gaff but dumped her things in the rubbish 

denise is an idiot for ian

----------


## lizann

denise takes ian back she is a stupid moron

and sadie and jake are a couple who didn't see that coming

----------


## lizann

denise takes ian back she is a stupid moron

and sadie and jake are a couple who didn't see that coming

----------


## lizann

lauren wants to date a real man as she is more mature but acts like a spoiled blubbering teenager then with jake and why would he cheat on someone like sadie she is a gorgeous

----------

megan999 (23-11-2013)

----------


## lizann

no one cares if alfie marries roxy or gets back with kat - alfie was once a great character but not anymore

----------


## megan999

> no one cares if alfie marries roxy or gets back with kat - alfie was once a great character but not anymore


I'm quite a fan of his love triangle, and I think that all the actors involved do a good job  :Clap:  I am looking forward to Monday's episode now  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> I'm quite a fan of his love triangle, and I think that all the actors involved do a good job  I am looking forward to Monday's episode now


you may be the only one meg  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> I'm quite a fan of his love triangle, and I think that all the actors involved do a good job  I am looking forward to Monday's episode now


you may be the only one meg  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## megan999

> you may be the only one meg


I enjoyed yesterday's episode. I like Kat and Bianca's friendship too.

----------


## lizann

what a pile of poo 

i feel sorry for roxy

----------


## lizann

what a pile of poo 

i feel sorry for roxy

----------

tammyy2j (27-11-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> what a pile of poo 
> 
> i feel sorry for roxy


How thick is Alfie? (rhetorical...) - 'come home Kat...?' where's that Alfie - the pub your jilted wife lives in? the one her cousin owns....

and why did he have his passport in his wedding suit pocket?

----------

tammyy2j (27-11-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> what a pile of poo 
> 
> i feel sorry for roxy


How thick is Alfie? (rhetorical...) - 'come home Kat...?' where's that Alfie - the pub your jilted wife lives in? the one her cousin owns....

and why did he have his passport in his wedding suit pocket?

----------


## Perdita

> and why did he have his passport in his wedding suit pocket?


Maybe they were meant to go on honeymoon and he did not want to forget it?

----------


## Perdita

> and why did he have his passport in his wedding suit pocket?


Maybe they were meant to go on honeymoon and he did not want to forget it?

----------


## sarah c

> Maybe they were meant to go on honeymoon and he did not want to forget it?


and Roxy had hers stuffed where??!!

----------


## Siobhan

Don't ask

----------


## sarah c

> Don't ask



 :Wub:

----------


## Perdita

Wellllll, she was not meant to go too  :Lol:

----------


## lizann

the airport security should have alfie in jail

----------


## tammyy2j

Alfie is a selfish b**tard his character has been ruined as has Kat better if they both stayed on the airplane and left for Ibiza

----------

lizann (28-11-2013), sarah c (28-11-2013)

----------


## megan999

Just a reminder guys:

Thursday 5 December: 8 - 8.30pm
Friday 6 December: No episode because of the BBC's screening of Robbie Williams concert

----------

Perdita (03-12-2013)

----------


## megan999

~~~~~~~

----------


## lizann

does lauren think she is the new stacey 

ronnie going dark and psycho to protect roxy

----------


## lizann

does lauren think she is the new stacey 

ronnie going dark and psycho to protect roxy

----------

Brucie (04-12-2013), tammyy2j (05-12-2013)

----------


## Brucie

> does lauren think she is the new stacey


Too right Lizann - Groundhog Day or what?

----------


## Brucie

> does lauren think she is the new stacey


Too right Lizann - Groundhog Day or what?

----------


## lizann

> Too right Lizann - Groundhog Day or what?


she knows all too well how max and stacey's affair destroyed her family and now she is doing it to poor belle plus jac isn't as good as actress or sultry as lacey was

----------


## lizann

> Too right Lizann - Groundhog Day or what?


she knows all too well how max and stacey's affair destroyed her family and now she is doing it to poor belle plus jac isn't as good as actress or sultry as lacey was

----------

Brucie (05-12-2013), megan999 (06-12-2013), tammyy2j (05-12-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Ronnie turning more like Archie

----------

lizann (10-12-2013), megan999 (06-12-2013)

----------


## lizann

phil didn't care about roxy when he stole 20 grand from her 

max having dinner with ian after he putting him in jail what the hell is happening on this show?

go away lauren you stalker now

----------


## lizann

phil didn't care about roxy when he stole 20 grand from her 

max having dinner with ian after he putting him in jail what the hell is happening on this show?

go away lauren you stalker now

----------

moonstorm (10-12-2013), tammyy2j (10-12-2013)

----------


## megan999

> phil didn't care about roxy when he stole 20 grand from her 
> 
> max having dinner with ian after he putting him in jail what the hell is happening on this show?
> 
> go away lauren you stalker now


I agree, EE isn't making much sense at the moment!!

----------

tammyy2j (10-12-2013)

----------


## megan999

~~~~~

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Amy does anyone care or worry about her

----------

lizann (18-12-2013), megan999 (18-12-2013)

----------


## megan999

I enjoyed last night's episode. At last there are some decent storylines now, like Carol's health scare and Dot's money worries. They are brilliant actors  :Clap:

----------

lizann (18-12-2013)

----------


## megan999

I hope that David proves a match against Janine. Enjoying their storyline. Now I'm glad that they brought David Wicks back to EE  :Smile: 
Not enjoying the Carters storyline at the moment. We all know what's going to happen to the Vic, but I'm not happy about it  :Sad:  Alfie and Kat ARE the Vic !

----------

Kim (26-12-2013), lizann (20-12-2013)

----------


## megan999

~~~~~~

----------


## parkerman

It's good to see that Eastenders is still set in a complete world of its own. Someone turns up with a bagful of hundreds of thousands of pounds (as you do) and the Queen Vic is handed over. No conveyancing; no Land Registry involvement; no surveys; no legal niceties; no background checks.......Does anyone know which country Walford is set in by the way?

----------

megan999 (27-12-2013), Siobhan (27-12-2013), tammyy2j (27-12-2013)

----------


## Glen1

> It's good to see that Eastenders is still set in a complete world of its own. Someone turns up with a bagful of hundreds of thousands of pounds (as you do) and the Queen Vic is handed over. No conveyancing; no Land Registry involvement; no surveys; no legal niceties; no background checks.......Does anyone know which country Walford is set in by the way?


Must be Narnia. EE had the best Xmas episode in comparison with the others imo. Pity Janine has gone.

----------

kayuqtuq (26-12-2013)

----------


## sarah c

I was willing Janine to get away?

----------

Glen1 (26-12-2013), lizann (26-12-2013), megan999 (27-12-2013), tammyy2j (27-12-2013)

----------


## sarah c

and how does it legally stand to arrest a second person for murder where another person has alreadyy pleaded guilty to it?

nice to see the police turn up on mass and arrest Janine on the random phone tip off of the convicted murderers brother?

----------

megan999 (27-12-2013), parkerman (26-12-2013)

----------


## Glen1

> and how does it legally stand to arrest a second person for murder where another person has alreadyy pleaded guilty to it?
> 
> nice to see the police turn up on mass and arrest Janine on the random phone tip off of the convicted murderers brother?


Legally fine for the arrest. Yeh, the police turning up inc a CID guy , for a random tip off on Xmas day ,never find a sober 
CID officer.

----------

sarah c (26-12-2013)

----------


## parkerman

There would be no problem in arresting someone for murder if there was good reason to suspect they were responsible even if someone else had already pleaded guilty but, as you say, on the random tip off of the brother of the person who has pleaded guilty without any further investigation is a bit ott.

----------

megan999 (27-12-2013), sarah c (26-12-2013)

----------


## Kim

Just don't get Phil. "I'll count it later" then he hands over the keys! This Mick bloke is going to do my head in. Seems far too cocky, and Danny Dyer has also said in interviews he'll be the next Ian Beale and be there for 20 years! Don't count your chickens mate. I can't believe Phil can even sell thw pub, Roxy signed it over to Peggy. Why would she sign it to someone who burned it down? Phil should have remembered whose pub it really was and respected what Roxy said when she said she didn't want this. He had his revenge for the window by crushing the car, for which I was willing Alfie to at least take the value of the Capri out of the money bag.

I was willing Janine to get away with it too. Poor Scarlett growing up to find that out. I hope she goes to Ricky or something as it isn't like many people in the Square have a good word to say about Janine and/or Michael.

----------

megan999 (27-12-2013), tammyy2j (27-12-2013)

----------


## lizann

why is sharon back? no need for her 

so shirley knew her brother was the new owner

----------

tammyy2j (27-12-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Joey give the police David's phone recording confession of Janine?

I would have preferred David to buy the pub

I must admit not overwhelmed by the other Carters especially Mick, his arrival was build up too much and it was a let down

----------

megan999 (27-12-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

What happened to Denny being an evil little brat, has he and Sharon been hiding away in Kim's B&B all along?

----------

lizann (27-12-2013), parkerman (27-12-2013)

----------


## lizann

no one needed to see phil and sharon in bed 

why is roxy chasing after carl she knows he tried to kill phil her priority should be amy not trying to make alfie jealous as he don't give a rats ass about her

----------


## lizann

no one needed to see phil and sharon in bed 

why is roxy chasing after carl she knows he tried to kill phil her priority should be amy not trying to make alfie jealous as he don't give a rats ass about her

----------


## Timalay

How can they get rid of Tracey.  She is the Queen Vic.

----------

sarah c (27-12-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> How can they get rid of Tracey.  She is the Queen Vic.


Outrageous!!!!!!!

----------


## parkerman

They didn't.

However, I thought The Carters owned a pub before coming to the Queen Vic and were in the trade. Why were they asking Alfie and Phil for their contacts to get drinks in? Don't they have contacts?

----------

lizann (28-12-2013)

----------


## parkerman

They didn't.

However, I thought The Carters owned a pub before coming to the Queen Vic and were in the trade. Why were they asking Alfie and Phil for their contacts to get drinks in? Don't they have contacts?

----------

lizann (28-12-2013)

----------


## Timalay

I think her parents owned it, and they where just working there.  I didn't see her come back til I watched it again.

----------


## LostVoodoo

I'm sure I heard a passing comment that Scarlett is going to Diane's - that's right, a relative in other country she's never met!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Is that it for Janine and Alice?  Hope we get to see all the loose ends tied up, or at least some more of their story.

----------

lizann (28-12-2013)

----------


## lizann

> I'm sure I heard a passing comment that Scarlett is going to Diane's - that's right, a relative in other country she's never met!


could kat and alfie take her or maybe one of michael's family?

----------


## lizann

> I'm sure I heard a passing comment that Scarlett is going to Diane's - that's right, a relative in other country she's never met!


could kat and alfie take her or maybe one of michael's family?

----------


## Kim

> could kat and alfie take her or maybe one of michael's family?


I was thinking Eddie perhaps. The rest of the family weren't happy to find that Eddie had left Craig in care, so maybe he'll see it as his chance to put things right. Kat and Alfie have enough on their plates with Alfie being out of work and Kat pregnant.

There was a comment that Diane would take her but they didn't elaborate on whether that was indefinitely or over New Year or something. Maybe they'll elaborate on it when we see Janine over New Year.

----------


## sarah c

> I was thinking Eddie perhaps. The rest of the family weren't happy to find that Eddie had left Craig in care, so maybe he'll see it as his chance to put things right. Kat and Alfie have enough on their plates with Alfie being out of work and Kat pregnant.
> 
> There was a comment that Diane would take her but they didn't elaborate on whether that was indefinitely or over New Year or something. Maybe they'll elaborate on it when we see Janine over New Year.


I took the Diane comment that Scarlett was with carol only until Diane came to pick her up, and then she'd be with Diane indefinitely.

----------


## sarah c

I'm still hoping Janine gets off with the murder?? Is that bad.

And then leaves the square to avoid the accusing stares and comments?

If she goes down for murder it would be a decade before she could come back?

----------

lizann (30-12-2013), LostVoodoo (03-01-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

i think mick and linda will provide a new dynamic to the vic. good start, enjoyed kellie and danny's performance. 

line of the night goes to shirley explaining to linda she can't get rid of tracey. 'you can't get rid of her, that's like the raven's leaving the tower of london.'   :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

i think mick and linda will provide a new dynamic to the vic. good start, enjoyed kellie and danny's performance. 

line of the night goes to shirley explaining to linda she can't get rid of tracey. 'you can't get rid of her, that's like the raven's leaving the tower of london.'   :Smile:

----------


## sarah c

Thank goodness Tracey is back on board though!!!

----------


## parkerman

> If she goes down for murder it would be a decade before she could come back?


Not if she gets Tracey Barlow's lawyer.

----------

flappinfanny (30-12-2013), Perdita (30-12-2013)

----------


## Kim

> I'm still hoping Janine gets off with the murder?? Is that bad.
> 
> And then leaves the square to avoid the accusing stares and comments?
> 
> If she goes down for murder it would be a decade before she could come back?


On an Exits programme once, one of the writers/producers said that the characters had to earn their exits. Janine's done a lot of bad things this stint, so I think she'll go down and we'll somehow hear that Alice is eventually released. 

I'm sure they'll somehow find a way to ensure that Janine is released if Charlie wishes to return. A re-examination of the case deciding that David could have doctored the recording perhaps? If they can bring Stacey back without the police on her back as they were with Sam, they can bring back anyone.

Had to laugh when Linda said she'd pay Tracey until the end of the week. It WAS the end of the week.

----------


## lizann

so danny is gay again for teeny carter who looks about 12 

this ronnie and roxy and carl storyline is awful, too much panto acting from them all even samantha 

does roxy even want amy anymore?

good to see sharon hear she wasn't phil's first choice he works much better with shirley

----------

megan999 (01-01-2014)

----------


## lizann

so danny is gay again for teeny carter who looks about 12 

this ronnie and roxy and carl storyline is awful, too much panto acting from them all even samantha 

does roxy even want amy anymore?

good to see sharon hear she wasn't phil's first choice he works much better with shirley

----------


## flappinfanny

lady di is  a star.   :Smile: 

enjoying the carters and mick in that dressing gown.   :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

------------------------------------------

----------


## flappinfanny

a cracker of a new years eve episode, sam womack was brilliant.

line of the night goes to cora:

'max, new years eve...shouldn't you be marrying someone by now?'  :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

-----------------------

----------


## Dazzle

With some trepidation, I'm going to give EE another go as everyone says it's vastly improved.  I haven't watched it for over a year now, after being a fan from the very beginning.  It just became too unbearable for me to watch any longer  :Sad: 

I'll probably have some questions for you all  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

I have not watched it for a few months now and have not missed it at all ... maybe I should give it another try too   :Ponder:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

> I have not watched it for a few months now and have not missed it at all ... maybe I should give it another try too


I'll let you know what I think of it  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (01-01-2014)

----------


## GennieFan

Its vastly improved in my opinion I gave it a miss all last year... I started watching again when I knew they were bringing Kat and Alfie back together 

Drunk Dot last night was so hilarious and for once in a long time EE remember their history what with Ronnie remembering James and Sharon and Dot remembering Dennis. 

Also how selfish is Roxy she must of remembered about James before she listened to her voice mail surely?

----------

Dazzle (01-01-2014)

----------


## GennieFan

Its vastly improved in my opinion I gave it a miss all last year... I started watching again when I knew they were bringing Kat and Alfie back together 

Drunk Dot last night was so hilarious and for once in a long time EE remember their history what with Ronnie remembering James and Sharon and Dot remembering Dennis. 

Also how selfish is Roxy she must of remembered about James before she listened to her voice mail surely?

----------

megan999 (01-01-2014)

----------


## megan999

I am warming to the carter family now.
I quite like the Roxy/Carl/Ronnie storyline  :Big Grin: 
I loved Ronnie's duff duff moment last night -
"Happy new year!!!"

----------


## megan999

----------

----------


## flappinfanny

i think the bbc have finally grasped eastenders is for life and not just for christmas.   :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

> With some trepidation, I'm going to give EE another go as everyone says it's vastly improved.  I haven't watched it for over a year now, after being a fan from the very beginning.  It just became too unbearable for me to watch any longer 
> 
> I'll probably have some questions for you all


its getting there, it is improving, its gone from intensive care, to the high dependency unit and has just moved to ward 5.  things look promising.

be interesting this year to see what happens to the soaps.  with eastenders showing signs of improving, is corrie going to need surgery this year?   will emmerdale regain its form after a good 2013, just dipping  at the end of last year.  time will tell.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (01-01-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

..............................

----------


## GloriaW

EE is supposed to be undergong a renaissance but Corrie may have gotten complacent of late. They better watch their backs.

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> EE is supposed to be undergong a renaissance but Corrie may have gotten complacent of late. They better watch their backs.


Emmerdale and Hollyoaks are overtaking both for me 

Hollyoaks at least can keep spoilers secret 

So Kirsty is around again now and Roxy thinks she is in a relationship with Carl 

And Billy Mitchell got lucky with Shirley's lesbian sister  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Do Roxy and Ronnie live with Phil or in Jack's flat?

----------


## Timalay

With Phil.

----------


## lizann

so easy to dispose of bodies in eastenders

----------


## flappinfanny

like nancy carter. a classy touch having the wedding in track suits.  :Big Grin:   the family are king of the chav's.  delicious to watch. 

the episode was extremely ott, hollyoaks style, but very watchable.

i think the lorraine newman era of 'love and warmth' is over.   :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

-----------------------------------------

----------


## lizann

mick is a mix of alfie and grant

----------


## lizann

why did ronnie take the jump leads and was she fitting phil up for carl's murder by leaving the phone?

----------

Glen1 (02-01-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I've watched two episdes now and found them a lot better than when I previously watched, so I'll continue watching for now.

I like the Carters a lot, except perhaps for the mum (Linda?), and the scripts were good - particularly New Year's Eve's.  I'm dreading seeing some characters I came to despise last time, eg Bianca, but quite a lot of people have been axed since I last watched, so hopefully only the decent actors are left.

I'm pleased to report EE is looking up, Perdy  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (02-01-2014)

----------


## parkerman

I can't say I agree with you, Dazzle. I thought last night's episode in particular was dire. It's as though Eastenders has realised it's rubbish and is now playing on its own shortcomings in the hope of winning some sort of niche audience who are going to watch out for all the ott nonsense and count up the mistakes and the highly improbable happenings. It seems to have given up all pretence of being a serious rival to Corrie as a realistic drama of everyday folk and is becoming some sort of not real make-pretend escapist show set in a make believe land. Which I suppose is ok if you want that sort of thing.

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I agree with you about improbable happenings, parkerman  :Big Grin:    I suppose I put that down to it being a "special" episode.  I'm interested to watch the everyday episodes now to see if the overall quality has improved.

The trouble is that Corrie's been pretty dire lately (except for Roy and Hayley) and is leaving me unsatisfied, so I'm hoping EE will fit the bill  :Searchme:

----------


## sarah c

I thought we were going to see Amy witness Carls murder last night.

And then in a decade when she starts actually speaking!!!, it comes back to haunt Ronnie?

----------


## sarah c

.....

----------


## megan999

I think that EE is quite good at the moment  :Smile: 
Loved last night's episode :Thumbsup:  
Ronnie  :Ninja:  she's left Phil to pick up the pieces  :Big Grin:

----------


## GloriaW

I jumped the gun and thought Ronnie had done him on the previous night. Silly me. But at least I got to see her whack him yet again, and this time with success. Good also to see Womack exercise her facial muscles too and drop the emotionless mask. All far fetched of course, but hey, this isn't a documentary is it?

----------


## Glen1

> why did ronnie take the jump leads and was she fitting phil up for carl's murder by leaving the phone?


Thought at first it was some sort of symbolic gesture .removing the only useful item out of the car, but maybe not. Also expected a "Goldfinger" style crushing of the car. But looks like Carl's body is going to be found ,so you may be right lizann ,Phil  put in the frame for murder. Whose car was it ?

----------


## GloriaW

Lord, what it take to completely obliterate this guy??? She should have gotten him to the kebab shop and done a Sweeney Todd with oul Carl.

----------


## flappinfanny

some funny moments tonight.  loved tina talking to denise about skin colour and asking her if she would sleep with a serial killer.  priceless.   :Big Grin: 

so glad daran little is back writing for this soap.

----------


## GloriaW

Yes! Talk about bad memories!!

----------


## lizann

me thinks i fancy mick carter and just put phil back with shirley

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought we were going to see Amy witness Carls murder last night.
> 
> And then in a decade when she starts actually speaking!!!, it comes back to haunt Ronnie?


That would have been good 

Does Phil know Ronnie killed Carl and why is he keeping his bloody phone?

I'm warming to the Carters now 

I was expecting lots of blood like a scene from Saw when the car was being crushed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

That was some cringe-making acting in the shout-athon at the end of last night's episode between Nancy and Linda  :Thumbsdown: 

I hope the coming out storyline isn't too prolonged because it's getting a bit repetitive to have one every couple of years on EE.  The complaints about the recent gay kiss make it obvious there's still plenty of homophobia in the UK today  :Sad:  but it does get boring watching the same old recycled storylines.

----------

parkerman (03-01-2014)

----------


## parkerman

What was all that utter tripe with Kat and Alfie about yesterday? What a complete and utter waste of their talents.

----------

Brucie (03-01-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> What was all that utter tripe with Kat and Alfie about yesterday? What a complete and utter waste of their talents.


I don't like Kat and Alfie so don't consider them talented I'm afraid.  I tend to zone out during their scenes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brucie

I can only think that Shane Ritchie is writing his own scripts, now, because surely professional scriptwriters wouldn't come up with such turgid nonsense?

----------

parkerman (03-01-2014)

----------


## Kim

Who changes a lightbulb while pregnant? Who changes a lightbulb when there is still daylight outside? Who changes a lightbulb in high heels? Who changes a lightbulb immediately following a row? Argh.

If Kat has another miscarriage I'll likely stop watching, the last one was terrible.

----------

lizann (03-01-2014)

----------


## lizann

so kat is having twins and why hasn't alfie demanded a paternity test, kat does put it about maybe one if alfie's and one is belong to michael or joey

----------


## flappinfanny

friday's episode was excellent and another great script from daran little.

the end scene with mick and johnny was very touching. great performances from danny dyer and sam strike. line of the night goes to mick: 'so you're the one we should have called nancy.'

i'm sure this episode will get complaints from the daily (curtain twitchin) snail brigade, just like the kiss did between johnny and danny caused outrage.  :Sad:  it's hard to believe we are in the year 2014.

----------

tammyy2j (04-01-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

.................................

----------


## parkerman

Eastenders scriptwriters conference: "What can we do today?", 

"No idea. It's a bit hard thinking up new stories all the time."

"I've got it. How about a story about someone 'coming out' as gay?"

"Great idea and we can look at the parents' reaction. I don't think we've ever done that before have we?" 

"No...well not for a couple of months at least."

----------

Dazzle (04-01-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Eastenders scriptwriters conference: "What can we do today?", 

"No idea. It's a bit hard thinking up new stories all the time."

"I've got it. How about a story about someone 'coming out' as gay?"

"Great idea and we can look at the parents' reaction. I don't think we've ever done that before have we?" 

"No...well not for a couple of months at least."

----------


## tammyy2j

Danny Dyer is impressing me as Mick, he can act

----------

flappinfanny (04-01-2014), lizann (05-01-2014), Perdita (04-01-2014)

----------


## Kim

> so kat is having twins and why hasn't alfie demanded a paternity test, kat does put it about maybe one if alfie's and one is belong to michael or joey


Michael's death was too long ago now and Joey was sleeping with Janine at around the time of conception. If they've seen the heartbeat on the scan it must literally have been the night they reunited. Roxy's face will be a picture.

I think Kat's learned her lesson now after being thrown out and having to build her life up from nothing; losing Alfie to Roxy for a year etc.

With Alfie's low sperm count they're likely identical.

With the Carters, I don't think they've had a storyline where a father is immediately supportive. Great to see Shirley's input from the Ben angle too.

----------

megan999 (04-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Eastenders scriptwriters conference: "What can we do today?", 
> 
> "No idea. It's a bit hard thinking up new stories all the time."
> 
> "I've got it. How about a story about someone 'coming out' as gay?"
> 
> "Great idea and we can look at the parents' reaction. I don't think we've ever done that before have we?" 
> 
> "No...well not for a couple of months at least."


I think the writers have had too many liquid lunches.

----------


## GloriaW

> Eastenders scriptwriters conference: "What can we do today?", 
> 
> "No idea. It's a bit hard thinking up new stories all the time."
> 
> "I've got it. How about a story about someone 'coming out' as gay?"
> 
> "Great idea and we can look at the parents' reaction. I don't think we've ever done that before have we?" 
> 
> "No...well not for a couple of months at least."


I think the writers have had too many liquid lunches.

----------


## Kim

> Danny Dyer is impressing me as Mick, he can act


He's grown on me I must say. He just seemed far too cocky in his first episode.

----------


## Kim

> Danny Dyer is impressing me as Mick, he can act


He's grown on me I must say. He just seemed far too cocky in his first episode.

----------


## GloriaW

> He's grown on me I must say. He just seemed far too cocky in his first episode.


He's a perfect fit for this role and that attitude he's displaying goes with the character and the territory.

----------


## Perdita

I agree with GloriaW, I quite like him

----------


## GloriaW

I'm not as equally enthusiastic about Kellie Bright, however.

----------


## lizann

good to have jane back

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2014), flappinfanny (07-01-2014), kayuqtuq (07-01-2014), tammyy2j (07-01-2014)

----------


## Kim

> I'm not as equally enthusiastic about Kellie Bright, however.


Nor me.

Mick and Tina are the only new Carters that I like at the moment.

----------


## GloriaW

I'm probably with you on that one.

----------


## Dazzle

> Nor me.
> 
> Mick and Tina are the only new Carters that I like at the moment.


I like them too, and also Johnny.  I'm not sure about Nancy at the moment, but actually dislike Linda (which, I suppose we're meant to for her attitude to Johnny's coming out).

Since I haven't been watching EE again for long, I'm not sure what to make of Danny.  He seems at bit predatory hanging around the Vic and Johnny all the time.  Is he meant to be a nice guy or what?

----------


## Perdita

Think you got the right description of Danny with predator, don't like the character

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Think you got the right description of Danny with predator, don't like the character


Thanks, Perdy.  He wasn't in EE last time I watched it so I haven't come across him before.

----------


## Perdita

Not seen much of him either due to my break from watching EE but somehow I can't take to the character  :Searchme:

----------


## GloriaW

> Think you got the right description of Danny with predator, don't like the character


The guy has been pure evil since day one first with Jeannine now with Johnny. But I confess to liking a good villian, me. So far Gary Lucy is doing an outstanding job of it with being able to project true menace. I never got over losing Jamie Foreman who was a brilliant villian.

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2014), flappinfanny (08-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Think you got the right description of Danny with predator, don't like the character


The guy has been pure evil since day one first with Jeannine now with Johnny. But I confess to liking a good villian, me. So far Gary Lucy is doing an outstanding job of it with being able to project true menace. I never got over losing Jamie Foreman who was a brilliant villian.

----------


## megan999

Don't forget guys, extra episode of EE tomorrow night (Wednesday) at 8-8.30pm.

By the way, I don't like Danny much either. I don't mind Kelly Bright. I think that's just the way her character is meant to be. Tina is my favourite Carter at the moment  :Big Grin:

----------


## megan999

~~~~~~~~

----------


## tammyy2j

EE could do with getting rid of Phil for a few months or even permanently imo and also Sharon

----------

Brucie (07-01-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> The guy has been pure evil since day one first with Jeannine now with Johnny. But I confess to liking a good villian, me. So far Gary Lucy is doing an outstanding job of it with being able to project true menace. I never got over losing Jamie Foreman who was a brilliant villian.


Ahh...so he's an out-and-out villain, is he?  That explains my unease over his interest in Johnny, even though I haven't actually seen him "do" anything (I wasn't watching when they kissed, so don't know how that went down).  A grown man hovering about a young, vulnerable teen isn't nice  :Thumbsdown: 

I did used to like Gary Lucy in Footballers' Wives, so am looking forward to seeing more of him  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

Danny first appeared before working with Janine. He was first seen when he came to the Masoods' Restaurant and met Syed noticing he had money problems. He got Syed to invest Â£500 with him and they became close and kissed, even though Syed was with Christian at the time. Syed realised it was a mistake and told Danny he loved Christian and asked for his money back, but Danny said the investment had fallen through. Danny told Christian that he and Syed had had sex, so Christian punched him. Syed found Christian badly beaten, implying he and Danny had a violent fight. Danny told the police that Christian assaulted him, and Christian was arrested.  Masood threatened to report Danny for fraud in regard to the failed investment, and Christian was released without charge.

So, yes, Danny has been evil since day one, but predating Janine.

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2014)

----------


## parkerman

blah blah

----------


## Dazzle

> Danny first appeared before working with Janine. He was first seen when he came to the Masoods' Restaurant and met Syed noticing he had money problems. He got Syed to invest Â£500 with him and they became close and kissed, even though Syed was with Christian at the time. Syed realised it was a mistake and told Danny he loved Christian and asked for his money back, but Danny said the investment had fallen through. Danny told Christian that he and Syed had had sex, so Christian punched him. Syed found Christian badly beaten, implying he and Danny had a violent fight. Danny told the police that Christian assaulted him, and Christian was arrested.  Masood threatened to report Danny for fraud in regard to the failed investment, and Christian was released without charge.
> 
> So, yes, Danny has been evil since day one, but predating Janine.


Thanks Parkerman, that makes things clearer  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

It was a very nice surprise seeing Jane back last night - an excellent duff duff moment  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (08-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

Well it shows his acting chops anyway. And good casting too on the producers part.

----------


## GloriaW

> Thanks Parkerman, that makes things clearer


~Thanks parkerman, I thought I was missing something there. now you reminded me. He's always been a snake hasnt' he! Good vililan though and long may he reign.

----------


## GloriaW

> Thanks Parkerman, that makes things clearer


~Thanks parkerman, I thought I was missing something there. now you reminded me. He's always been a snake hasnt' he! Good vililan though and long may he reign.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I like them too, and also Johnny.  I'm not sure about Nancy at the moment, but actually dislike Linda (which, I suppose we're meant to for her attitude to Johnny's coming out).
> 
> Since I haven't been watching EE again for long, I'm not sure what to make of Danny.  He seems at bit predatory hanging around the Vic and Johnny all the time.  Is he meant to be a nice guy or what?


I don't think the writers know what to do with Danny I thought he was staying with Lucy and kinda of seeing her but lately seems ready to pounce on poor Johnny

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2014), lizann (07-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

They are using him like a roving rottweiler who lunges periodically. They should lock him into a firm storyline. He's a very believable and interesting villian, they're missing a trick with him.

----------


## lizann

lucy needs to eat

----------

kayuqtuq (08-01-2014), parkerman (08-01-2014), tammyy2j (09-01-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> lucy needs to eat


She definitely looks anorexic.

----------


## flappinfanny

good scenes in the vic with the arm wresrtling.  linda and shirley were funny.   :Big Grin:

----------


## GloriaW

> good scenes in the vic with the arm wresrtling.  linda and shirley were funny.



I so wanted Linda to snap her arm. Spoilsport Danny stepped in. But he's torn between a wife and a sister and is trying to make it all work.

----------


## GloriaW

> good scenes in the vic with the arm wresrtling.  linda and shirley were funny.



I so wanted Linda to snap her arm. Spoilsport Danny stepped in. But he's torn between a wife and a sister and is trying to make it all work.

----------


## sarah c

> Ahh...so he's an out-and-out villain, is he?  That explains my unease over his interest in Johnny, even though I haven't actually seen him "do" anything (I wasn't watching when they kissed, so don't know how that went down).  A grown man hovering about a young, vulnerable teen isn't nice 
> 
> I did used to like Gary Lucy in Footballers' Wives, so am looking forward to seeing more of him



I don't see him as an out and out villan?

Probably a bit of a wide boy business man and a predatory gay man?

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I so wanted Linda to snap her arm. Spoilsport Danny stepped in. But he's torn between a wife and a sister and is trying to make it all work.


I wanted Shirley to win  :Big Grin:   I've always been a fan of Shirley's, although the writing for her has been terrible sometimes.  Linda Henry's always so watchable, even when Shirley's behaving badly.  I'm glad she's been given more to do.

I wonder if Jane will be back.  I no longer read spoilers so I haven't a clue - which is nice  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (08-01-2014)

----------


## Kim

> I wanted Shirley to win   I've always been a fan of Shirley's, although the writing for her has been terrible sometimes.  Linda Henry's always so watchable, even when Shirley's behaving badly.  I'm glad she's been given more to do.
> 
> I wonder if Jane will be back.  I no longer read spoilers so I haven't a clue - which is nice


I believe that EastEnders are also making a point of not releasing as many spoilers this year, so it will be good for everyone.

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

eastenders is certainly enjoyable at the mo, even the filler scenes are watchable.  love lady di.   :Smile: 

max you are 'orrible.   :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

-------

----------


## tammyy2j

> She definitely looks anorexic.


They should do that storyline with Lucy 

Not liking Denise/Fatboy/Nancy's fella cant think of name lusting after each other storyline

----------


## GloriaW

> I don't see him as an out and out villan?
> 
> Probably a bit of a wide boy business man and a predatory gay man?


Might depend if you don't think that someone who targets others for exploitation and emotional abuse is vililanous or not. I do.

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2014), parkerman (09-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

After last night it's obvious that Denise is having second thoughts concerning her engagement. That pairing I never bought in the first place.

----------


## parkerman

> They should do that storyline with Lucy


They can't do that. They're too busy trying out new storylines - things that have never been done before. Like "coming out" or cancer...er....

----------

Brucie (09-01-2014), kayuqtuq (09-01-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> Might depend if you don't think that someone who targets others for exploitation and emotional abuse is vililanous or not. I do.


who has Danny emotionally abused?

----------


## sarah c

.....

----------


## parkerman

> who has Danny emotionally abused?


 Syed and Christian.

----------


## sarah c

> Syed and Christian.


hmm.point to debate perhaps?

he kissed Syed - who should have known better if he was so in love with Christian

but Danny was then a git to Christian!!

----------


## sarah c

.....

----------


## GloriaW

And I believe he made the long list for Best Villian at the British Soap Awards. So obviously he's viewed  as a villianious character.

----------


## GloriaW

> hmm.point to debate perhaps?
> 
> he kissed Syed - who should have known better if he was so in love with Christian
> 
> but Danny was then a git to Christian!!


Forgetting how Danny later tried to blackmail Syed?

----------


## GloriaW

> hmm.point to debate perhaps?
> 
> he kissed Syed - who should have known better if he was so in love with Christian
> 
> but Danny was then a git to Christian!!


Forgetting how Danny later tried to blackmail Syed?

----------

parkerman (09-01-2014)

----------


## megan999

Another episode of EE will be shown on Wednesday 15 January. Are they now going to screen EE every Wednesday now, or are they just playing catch-up?

I quite like Denise's storyline at the moment. I think that her and Fatboy would have made a great couple. Much more exciting than Fatboy and boring Poppy  :Big Grin: 

Max was a right b****d to Kirsty."I could have hired a hooker". Wasn't a great fan of hers to start with, but no-one deserves to get used like that!  :Angry:

----------


## Dazzle

> Another episode of EE will be shown on Wednesday 15 January. Are they now going to screen EE every Wednesday now, or are they just playing catch-up?


EE will go back to being shown at its usual 4 days a week after next week.




> Max was a right b****d to Kirsty."I could have hired a hooker". Wasn't a great fan of hers to start with, but no-one deserves to get used like that!


That was a despicable way to treat someone, and what an example to set to his daughters  :Angry:

----------

megan999 (10-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Another episode of EE will be shown on Wednesday 15 January. Are they now going to screen EE every Wednesday now, or are they just playing catch-up?
> 
> I quite like Denise's storyline at the moment. I think that her and Fatboy would have made a great couple. Much more exciting than Fatboy and boring Poppy 
> 
> Max was a right b****d to Kirsty."I could have hired a hooker". Wasn't a great fan of hers to start with, but no-one deserves to get used like that!


Isn't she old enough to be fatboys mother?

OH Max can be posiitively brutal.  He's just extra angry because of Tanyas new beau.

----------


## GloriaW

> Another episode of EE will be shown on Wednesday 15 January. Are they now going to screen EE every Wednesday now, or are they just playing catch-up?
> 
> I quite like Denise's storyline at the moment. I think that her and Fatboy would have made a great couple. Much more exciting than Fatboy and boring Poppy 
> 
> Max was a right b****d to Kirsty."I could have hired a hooker". Wasn't a great fan of hers to start with, but no-one deserves to get used like that!


Isn't she old enough to be fatboys mother?

OH Max can be posiitively brutal.  He's just extra angry because of Tanyas new beau.

----------


## Perdita

> Isn't she old enough to be fatboys mother?


Yes, but nothing wrong with Denise having a toy boy   :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

> Isn't she old enough to be fatboys mother?


Yes, but nothing wrong with Denise having a toy boy   :Big Grin:

----------


## GloriaW

Yes, at 44 a 25 year old definitely would qualify. Having said that, if the genders were reversed no one would blink an eye.

----------


## tammyy2j

Denise looks younger and Fatboy older imo

----------


## sarah c

> Forgetting how Danny later tried to blackmail Syed?


Oh a charlatan in business surely.?

Not emotional abuse???

----------


## sarah c

> And I believe he made the long list for Best Villian at the British Soap Awards. So obviously he's viewed  as a villianious character.


Well that list was drawn up after a long liquid lunch!!!!

With the number of murderers in soaps, was he the best they could shortlist.??

I meet more villianous men tying to get the seat on the commute train in the morning!!!

----------


## sarah c

> Max was a right b****d to Kirsty."I could have hired a hooker". Wasn't a great fan of hers to start with, but no-one deserves to get used like that!


What gets me is he has chucked her out, and will now wonder why his daughters resent doing all the housework and general looking after him at home!!

Until the next bimbo he manages to drag inside for a while

----------


## GloriaW

> Well that list was drawn up after a long liquid lunch!!!!
> 
> With the number of murderers in soaps, was he the best they could shortlist.??
> 
> I meet more villianous men tying to get the seat on the commute train in the morning!!!


He's an outstanding villian and obviously many thought so. He's devious, manipulative, self serving and seductive. All the better to lure his victims in. And I do like a good villian, and he's one.

----------


## GloriaW

> Well that list was drawn up after a long liquid lunch!!!!
> 
> With the number of murderers in soaps, was he the best they could shortlist.??
> 
> I meet more villianous men tying to get the seat on the commute train in the morning!!!


He's an outstanding villian and obviously many thought so. He's devious, manipulative, self serving and seductive. All the better to lure his victims in. And I do like a good villian, and he's one.

----------


## GloriaW

You need to review what he did in the Christian Syed storyline. Emotions were deeply involved there alright. He's pretty indefensible though you are making an effort.

----------

parkerman (09-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Denise looks younger and Fatboy older imo


Well, the reality is Diane Parrish is 44 and Ricky Norwood is 25. I do think she looks good for 44. But he doesn't look older then her.
I like him very much and hope they utilize him to the fullest on the show. Parrish to me isn't as interesting to watch.

----------


## GloriaW

> Denise looks younger and Fatboy older imo


Well, the reality is Diane Parrish is 44 and Ricky Norwood is 25. I do think she looks good for 44. But he doesn't look older then her.
I like him very much and hope they utilize him to the fullest on the show. Parrish to me isn't as interesting to watch.

----------


## GloriaW

Tonight this all became a moot point didn't it? Obviously Fatboy thinks Denise is exactly the right age for him!

----------


## lizann

i enjoyed kirsty's exit 

why did max bring lauren to the engagement party at the pub and were was abi?

----------


## lizann

i enjoyed kirsty's exit 

why did max bring lauren to the engagement party at the pub and were was abi?

----------


## flappinfanny

ian is such a plonker.  

enjoyed the carter scenes again, infact i enjoy all the carters scenes in every episode.  don't they have lovely grub in the vic.   i think they are missing jean's sausage surprise.   :Big Grin:

----------

megan999 (10-01-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

////////////////////////////

----------


## GloriaW

> i enjoyed kirsty's exit 
> 
> why did max bring lauren to the engagement party at the pub and were was abi?


At least they let her leave with some dignity intact after the disgraceful treatment she suffered at Max's hands.

----------

megan999 (10-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> i enjoyed kirsty's exit 
> 
> why did max bring lauren to the engagement party at the pub and were was abi?


At least they let her leave with some dignity intact after the disgraceful treatment she suffered at Max's hands.

----------


## Dazzle

Does anyone know why Shirley said to Phil "You owe me" just as Kirsty was driving off?  Did I miss something really obvious?

----------


## tammyy2j

Shirley outed Johnny in the pub yet Whitney and Lucy don't know he is gay

----------


## tammyy2j

> Does anyone know why Shirley said to Phil "You owe me" just as Kirsty was driving off?  Did I miss something really obvious?


I think Phil asked her to have a word with Kirsty maybe to move on as she was asking about Carl

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2014), GloriaW (10-01-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think Phil asked her to have a word with Kirsty maybe to move on as she was asking about Carl


Ahh...thanks, that makes perfect sense now.  I wondered why Shirley was showing such an interest in Kirsty's welfare.

I agree with you that it's odd that Lucy and Whitney don't know Johnny's gay when it's all around the square  :Searchme:

----------


## GloriaW

I missed the same thing as I was left wondering myself.

----------


## Dazzle

> I missed the same thing as I was left wondering myself.


Glad I wasn't the only one who missed it  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I missed the same thing as I was left wondering myself.


It wasn't shown on screen just Phil asking Shirley a favour and then her talking to Kirsty

----------

GloriaW (10-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

It is very obvious Phil wants Shirley and not Sharon

----------


## GloriaW

> Glad I wasn't the only one who missed it


OH, you had company!

----------


## GloriaW

> Glad I wasn't the only one who missed it


OH, you had company!

----------


## GloriaW

> It is very obvious Phil wants Shirley and not Sharon


What a choice :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

> What a choice


Shirley could do better  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

I am liking the Carter bunch more and more

----------


## GloriaW

> I am liking the Carter bunch more and more


I very much like Mick and Shirley, but not so much the others particularly.

----------


## GloriaW

> I am liking the Carter bunch more and more


I very much like Mick and Shirley, but not so much the others particularly.

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Mick, Tina and Shirley have a unique genuine good fun chemistry which makes me find them believable as siblings

----------

flappinfanny (11-01-2014), lizann (10-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I think Mick, Tina and Shirley have a unique genuine good fun chemistry which makes me find them believable as siblings


I think your'e dead on there. And ultimately it's always about onscreen chemistry.

----------


## GloriaW

> I think Mick, Tina and Shirley have a unique genuine good fun chemistry which makes me find them believable as siblings


I think your'e dead on there. And ultimately it's always about onscreen chemistry.

----------


## lizann

i fancy mick 

linda's page 3 picture looks like roxy

----------


## lizann

i fancy mick 

linda's page 3 picture looks like roxy

----------


## Kim

> After last night it's obvious that Denise is having second thoughts concerning her engagement. That pairing I never bought in the first place.


Nor me, it was only 4 1/2 years ago that Ian was calling the police saying that he believed Denise had killed someone!

I thought Ian was wanting to propose to Jane for a second time.

----------

GloriaW (11-01-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## parkerman

How could you think it's on the up, ff? You've always thought it's the greatest thing since sliced bread. How can you possibly think it's getting even better?

----------

flappinfanny (11-01-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

------------------------------------

----------


## flappinfanny

-------------------------------------

----------


## GloriaW

> Nor me, it was only 4 1/2 years ago that Ian was calling the police saying that he believed Denise had killed someone!
> 
> I thought Ian was wanting to propose to Jane for a second time.


The writers on these soaps often just shuffle the coupling around randomly and this is a good example of irresponsible pairing.

----------

parkerman (11-01-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

is max going to stop single for long, i can not imagine max going without.   :Smile:

----------


## sarah c

> is max going to stop single for long, i can not imagine max going without.


but who is there left for him to have that he hasnt already had?

unless Stacey is coming back for that reason...?

----------


## Perdita

I don't think she is coming back for Max but I can see them ending up together again

----------


## sarah c

> I don't think she is coming back for Max but I can see them ending up together again


her return is a bit odd for me?

no family left behind, none of her real friends left behind - why come back? (in storyline terms I mean...obviously secure work and a paycheque has something to do with it)

----------

kayuqtuq (13-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> is max going to stop single for long, i can not imagine max going without.


Nor I. The writers will shuffle the deck once again for him. Poor woman, whoever she is.

----------


## GloriaW

> is max going to stop single for long, i can not imagine max going without.


Nor I. The writers will shuffle the deck once again for him. Poor woman, whoever she is.

----------


## Perdita

Stacey was a popular character when she first arrived and was with Bradley ... I think EE are trying to stop the ratings going down by bringing a once popular character back as they did with Sharon ... has not worked for me, I am afraid and I hope they do a better job with Stacey

----------


## lizann

> but who is there left for him to have that he hasnt already had?
> 
> unless Stacey is coming back for that reason...?


sharon or sadie or ronnie

----------


## lizann

> but who is there left for him to have that he hasnt already had?
> 
> unless Stacey is coming back for that reason...?


sharon or sadie or ronnie

----------


## megan999

I will miss AJ. I know that he was only a minor character, but he made me laugh  :Smile: 

Looking forward to Stacey's return. She has Kat and Alfie and big Mo for family? :Ponder: 

I think that EE is okay at the moment, but I agree that the Carters taking over the Vic was too hyped up. However, I think that the Carter clan is a good addition to the cast. :Clap:

----------

tammyy2j (13-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Stacey was a popular character when she first arrived and was with Bradley ... I think EE are trying to stop the ratings going down by bringing a once popular character back as they did with Sharon ... has not worked for me, I am afraid and I hope they do a better job with Stacey


Lacey Turner is sorely missed as is Joy Joyner, two of the best actresses on soaps ever. A rare commodity; a good actress on a soap.

----------


## GloriaW

> Stacey was a popular character when she first arrived and was with Bradley ... I think EE are trying to stop the ratings going down by bringing a once popular character back as they did with Sharon ... has not worked for me, I am afraid and I hope they do a better job with Stacey


Lacey Turner is sorely missed as is Joy Joyner, two of the best actresses on soaps ever. A rare commodity; a good actress on a soap.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't think she is coming back for Max but I can see them ending up together again


I really hope not especially after Bradley's death

----------


## tammyy2j

I will miss AJ too

----------

megan999 (14-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I really hope not especially after Bradley's death


Don't be surprised, he's out there now...available. I would look forward to it as they both actually can act.

----------


## GloriaW

> I really hope not especially after Bradley's death


Don't be surprised, he's out there now...available. I would look forward to it as they both actually can act.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Don't be surprised, he's out there now...available. I would look forward to it as they both actually can act.


Even when Max told her he loved her when she was leaving and wanted to go with her she said no not now after Bradley so I hope Stacey sticks to that

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## GloriaW

> Even when Max told her he loved her when she was leaving and wanted to go with her she said no not now after Bradley so I hope Stacey sticks to that


Obviously, he's not good for her or anyone for that matter. I look at it from another angle though and that is that Jake Wood and Lacey Turner are two of the best actors EE has ever had along with Joy Joyner. So I enjoy watching interactions between actors who are talented.

----------

tammyy2j (14-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Even when Max told her he loved her when she was leaving and wanted to go with her she said no not now after Bradley so I hope Stacey sticks to that


Obviously, he's not good for her or anyone for that matter. I look at it from another angle though and that is that Jake Wood and Lacey Turner are two of the best actors EE has ever had along with Joy Joyner. So I enjoy watching interactions between actors who are talented.

----------

megan999 (14-01-2014)

----------


## lizann

as well as a new head shabham also has a new bad personality

----------


## GloriaW

Which could prove interesting. She's already shot Fatboy down quite quickly.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Obviously, he's not good for her or anyone for that matter. I look at it from another angle though and that is that Jake Wood and Lacey Turner are two of the best actors EE has ever had along with Joy Joyner. So I enjoy watching interactions between actors who are talented.


I agree they are great actors but they have storylines that don't resolve around affairs and sex too

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm not a fan of Shabham new so far 

I don't think there is much reason to keep the Massods around

----------


## parkerman

> I agree they are great actors but they have storylines that don't resolve around affairs and sex too


Perhaps Stacey will get cancer and Max will "come out" as gay. They seem to be the only other two storylines EE has at the moment.

----------


## parkerman

> I agree they are great actors but they have storylines that don't resolve around affairs and sex too


Perhaps Stacey will "come out" as gay and Max will get cancer. They seem to be the only other two storylines EE has at the moment.

----------


## GloriaW

> I'm not a fan of Shabham new so far 
> 
> I don't think there is much reason to keep the Massods around


I've always liked Masood but the rest...blahh. Especially Tamwar and annoying AJ. Who I suspect they thought would be an amusing character but he's not; just annoying and immature. Tamwar is borderline creepy and another one I think they had hoped would play better. But again...blahh. Thank goodness Zainab is gone. Shrill hysteric who I couldn't stand much more of.

----------


## GloriaW

> I'm not a fan of Shabham new so far 
> 
> I don't think there is much reason to keep the Massods around


I've always liked Masood but the rest...blahh. Especially Tamwar and annoying AJ. Who I suspect they thought would be an amusing character but he's not; just annoying and immature. Tamwar is borderline creepy and another one I think they had hoped would play better. But again...blahh. Thank goodness Zainab is gone. Shrill hysteric who I couldn't stand much more of.

----------


## GloriaW

> Perhaps Stacey will get cancer and Max will "come out" as gay. They seem to be the only other two storylines EE has at the moment.


Oh, cancer has infected Corrie as well and the gay theme has been going for sometime. Anthony Cotton thanks his cotton socks for that.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I've always liked Masood but the rest...blahh. Especially Tamwar and annoying AJ. Who I suspect they thought would be an amusing character but he's not; just annoying and immature. Tamwar is borderline creepy and another one I think they had hoped would play better. But again...blahh. Thank goodness Zainab is gone. Shrill hysteric who I couldn't stand much more of.


Zainab is missed, I think the family aren't the same without her i.e. boring and surplus to requirements

Tamwar really needed proper storylines not to be joked on by Kat and Bianca  

I found AJ funny

----------

parkerman (14-01-2014), Perdita (14-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Spencer and Vickie are together in Australia running a pub

----------


## GloriaW

> Zainab is missed, I think the family aren't the same without her i.e. boring and surplus to requirements
> 
> Tamwar really needed proper storylines not to be joked on by Kat and Bianca  
> 
> I found AJ funny


You're clearly made of different stuff then I am. Zainab with her hysterics and shrill screams became unbearable. and Tamwar? Words fail. AJ funny???? :Wal2l:

----------


## GloriaW

> Zainab is missed, I think the family aren't the same without her i.e. boring and surplus to requirements
> 
> Tamwar really needed proper storylines not to be joked on by Kat and Bianca  
> 
> I found AJ funny


You're clearly made of different stuff then I am. Zainab with her hysterics and shrill screams became unbearable. and Tamwar? Words fail.

----------


## Perdita

They can only do what the scriptwriters/producers want them to do

----------

parkerman (14-01-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

> So Spencer and Vickie are together in Australia running a pub


 :Big Grin:  

line of the night went to kat, when alfie gave her a stool to sit on:

'i'm runnin a stall, not joining west life.'  :Smile: 

slightly off topic, i was amused by the continuity announcer when the credits were rolling at the end referring to the national television awards as the soap awards and to go the eastenders website for more details.  :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

---

----------


## GloriaW

> They can only do what the scriptwriters/producers want them to do


That's for sure. Which makes it even more impressive when you get good acting occur. Add to that what the directors incur also. Due to the insanely short time they have to refine scenes when you see someone like a Jake Wood, Lacey Turner or Joy Joyner pull off a really effective scene, it shows what good actors they are in spite of the medicore scripts and shooting schedules.

----------


## GloriaW

> They can only do what the scriptwriters/producers want them to do


That's for sure. Which makes it even more impressive when you get good acting occur. Add to that what the directors incur also. Due to the insanely short time they have to refine scenes when you see someone like a Jake Wood, Lacey Turner or Joy Joyner pull off a really effective scene, it shows what good actors they are in spite of the medicore scripts and shooting schedules.

----------


## megan999

I enjoyed last night's episode.
Sharon and Phil's conversation made me laugh. She's like, "Ronnie killed Carl" like it was nothing, and then going totally over the top about Dennis.
Looks like Masood's losing the plot over Carol and Shabnam.
Who is Sonia's dad?

----------


## Dazzle

> I enjoyed last night's episode.


It was excellent last night, the best episode since I started watching again recently.

I agree that Sharon wasn't very shocked about Carl's death, not when she found out Ronnie had done it, anyway.  But I don't find it surprising that she's very upset about Phil's part in Dennis' death.  If I remember rightly, Phil did what he did totally out of spite.  It's pretty unforgiveable.

I loved seeing Sonia again, and the Jackson girls' scenes were really moving.

I'm not liking the new Shabnam so far, I'm afraid, as she's not the best actor.  The storyline of her radicalization (is that the right word?) in Pakistan is interesting, though. I'm really surprised Tamwar took her side, even though I understand he found Masood drinking to be shocking.  Surely Shabnam's new attitude is more shocking still?  It's nice to see EE being gritty and daring.

----------


## GloriaW

Sharon wasn't laughing when she realized Phil's culpability in the death of Dennis. Sonia was the result of her mother's fling with Terry Cant, whom Sonia never knew.

----------

megan999 (17-01-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> Sharon wasn't laughing when she realized Phil's culpability in the death of Dennis. Sonia was the result of her mother's fling with Terry Cant.


Obviously Terry Can.....

Sorry, I'll get my coat!

----------


## GloriaW

:Cheer:  :Clap:

----------


## Perdita

> Obviously Terry Can.....
> 
> Sorry, I'll get my coat!


 :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

> Obviously Terry Can.....
> 
> Sorry, I'll get my coat!


 :Lol:

----------


## hetty

Can I just ask you guys one thing..?

Why wasn't Sam Strike nominated for best newcomer at the National TV Awards? I'm just completely baffled. He is the one who deserves the nom the most!

----------


## hetty

Can I just ask you guys one thing..?

Why wasn't Sam Strike nominated for best newcomer at the National TV Awards? I'm just completely baffled. He is the one who deserves the nom the most!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Can I just ask you guys one thing..?
> 
> Why wasn't Sam Strike nominated for best newcomer at the National TV Awards? I'm just completely baffled. He is the one who deserves the nom the most!


He debuted late in the year to qualify for this time maybe next year's show he will

----------

GloriaW (17-01-2014), Perdita (16-01-2014)

----------


## hetty

> He debuted late in the year to qualify for this time maybe next year's show he will


But the guy nominated instead.. he debuted at the same time? Sorry.. I'm just confused.

----------


## hetty

> He debuted late in the year to qualify for this time maybe next year's show he will


But the guy nominated instead.. he debuted at the same time? Sorry.. I'm just confused.

----------


## tammyy2j

> But the guy nominated instead.. he debuted at the same time? Sorry.. I'm just confused.


Dexter was EE early last year

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Yes, he joined January 2013 so not so new

----------


## Timalay

Really wise idea Sharon, opening a Wine bar where there is a pub and a club already.  I wonder where it'll go (maybe the old Argee Bhajee/Masala Masood)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Really wise idea Sharon, opening a Wine bar where there is a pub and a club already.  I wonder where it'll go (maybe the old Argee Bhajee/Masala Masood)


Is that not Scarlett, Ian's restaurant place or is that where the Moon's secondhand loft was?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## GloriaW

A handshake on the deal between Max and David. Match made in heaven or hell?

Will the breakthrough between Linda and Shirley be temporary or lasting?

----------


## GloriaW

A handshake on the deal between Max and David. Match made in heaven or hell?

Will the breakthrough between Linda and Shirley be temporary or lasting?

----------


## parkerman

> Really wise idea Sharon, opening a Wine bar where there is a pub and a club already.  I wonder where it'll go (maybe the old Argee Bhajee/Masala Masood)


I think you could be right there. I noticed the Argee Bhajee a coupled of episodes ago. Hadn't seen it for ages. This is usually a sign from the Eastenders producer/scriptwriters that something is about to be brought back into the story....

----------


## sarah c

why would Phil help Sharon open a bar when he owns the club??

----------


## Timalay

> Is that not Scarlett, Ian's restaurant place or is that where the Moon's secondhand loft was?


I think Ian's restaurant was the secondhand place (that somehow got magically bigger).

----------

tammyy2j (17-01-2014)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

when did Sharon become so weak and controlled by phil. she finds out he went to Shirley first, but she turned him down so he turned to Sharon. she then finds out that love of her life/step brother and father of her child, dennis is only dead because of phil and she forgives him. does she have no self respect anymore its like watching angie and den the next generation

----------

Brucie (17-01-2014), Dazzle (17-01-2014), GloriaW (17-01-2014), Perdita (17-01-2014), tammyy2j (17-01-2014)

----------


## Kim

> A handshake on the deal between Max and David. Match made in heaven or hell?
> 
> Will the breakthrough between Linda and Shirley be temporary or lasting?


Must be temporary. I've a feeling we haven't heard the last of the fire that Linda mentioned in her first episode.

----------


## tammyy2j

It is hard to believe Sharongate was a big storyline for EE considering how dull and boring a couple Sharon and Phil are

----------

megan999 (17-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> when did Sharon become so weak and controlled by phil. she finds out he went to Shirley first, but she turned him down so he turned to Sharon. she then finds out that love of her life/step brother and father of her child, dennis is only dead because of phil and she forgives him. does she have no self respect anymore its like *watching angie and den the next generation*


Only worse and with zero chemistry

----------

*-Rooney-* (17-01-2014), lizann (17-01-2014)

----------


## hetty

Sorry, I'm new to Eastenders. Why doesn't it air on Wednesdays? Does anyone know?

----------


## Dazzle

> Sorry, I'm new to Eastenders. Why doesn't it air on Wednesdays? Does anyone know?


EE's usual air days are Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday.  We've been having an extra episode on Wednesdays for the last couple of weeks, but I believe it'll go back to the usual schedule next week.

Are you enjoying it so far?

As for Phil and Sharon, I'm hoping there's a reason behind her bizarre decision to stay with him - like she's just after his money for the new bar, for example.  I think they work well together.

----------


## hetty

> EE's usual air days are Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday.  We've been having an extra episode on Wednesdays for the last couple of weeks, but I believe it'll go back to the usual schedule next week.
> 
> Are you enjoying it so far?
> 
> As for Phil and Sharon, I'm hoping there's a reason behind her bizarre decision to stay with him - like she's just after his money for the new bar, for example.  I think they work well together.


But why only four days? Is there a reason? Most soaps are usually on for five days a week! I just find it a bit odd that's all. But thanks for your reply  :Smile: 

Yes! I'm enjoying it very much  :Smile:  What made me fall for Eastenders was the Johnny storyline, but I think the soap overall is quite good! I like all the characters, but the Carters, and the woman having twins and her husband.. those are my faves!  :Smile:

----------


## hetty

> EE's usual air days are Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday.  We've been having an extra episode on Wednesdays for the last couple of weeks, but I believe it'll go back to the usual schedule next week.
> 
> Are you enjoying it so far?
> 
> As for Phil and Sharon, I'm hoping there's a reason behind her bizarre decision to stay with him - like she's just after his money for the new bar, for example.  I think they work well together.


ETA: Sorry, double post.

----------


## Dazzle

> But why only four days? Is there a reason? Most soaps are usually on for five days a week! I just find it a bit odd that's all.


Well the only soaps I watch that are on 5 days a week are the Aussie ones, so I don't find it odd.  Corrie has 5 episodes a week, but they're spread over 3 days.

EE and Corrie (and probably Emmerdale too) started out with only a couple of episodes a week, and have slowly increased these over the years.  Lots of people think there are too many episodes on each week which causes a decrease in quality (which I don't necessarily agree with).  So, having 4 or 5 episodes a week is a relatively recent development for UK soaps.

I'm glad you're enjoying EE.  I've recently started re-watching after more than a year's break, and I'm enjoying it again too  :Smile: 

If you want to avoid double-posting, use the "Go Advanced" option.  There's a glitch in the system that causes the double posts  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (17-01-2014)

----------


## hetty

> Well the only soaps I watch that are on 5 days a week are the Aussie ones, so I don't find it odd.  Corrie has 5 episodes a week, but they're spread over 3 days.
> 
> EE and Corrie (and probably Emmerdale too) started out with only a couple of episodes a week, and have slowly increased these over the years.  Lots of people think there are too many episodes on each week which causes a decrease in quality (which I don't necessarily agree with).  So, having 4 or 5 episodes a week is a relatively recent development for UK soaps.
> 
> I'm glad you're enjoying EE.  I've recently started re-watching after more than a year's break, and I'm enjoying it again too 
> 
> If you want to avoid double-posting, use the "Go Advanced" option.  There's a glitch in the system that causes the double posts


Thanks for the reply  :Smile: 

It still sucks that we only get four days worth of episodes every week though. I'm used to five episodes on all the American and Aussie soaps. I sorta feel cheated. I want more! Like you said.. even Corrie has 5 episodes a week, so why can't Eastenders have it too? I feel like they experimented with five episodes when the Carter family arrived. Maybe they thought if it was successful then they'd do it more, especially on big occasions, with huge and important storylines. That at least gives me hope that maybe they'll try five episodes a week again in the future  :Smile:

----------


## GloriaW

> EE's usual air days are Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday.  We've been having an extra episode on Wednesdays for the last couple of weeks, but I believe it'll go back to the usual schedule next week.
> 
> Are you enjoying it so far?
> 
> As for Phil and Sharon, I'm hoping there's a reason behind her bizarre decision to stay with him - like she's just after his money for the new bar, for example.  I think they work well together.


Originally I thought she was just enduring it because she was in love, but I have my doubts now after the Dennis revelation.

----------


## GloriaW

> EE's usual air days are Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday.  We've been having an extra episode on Wednesdays for the last couple of weeks, but I believe it'll go back to the usual schedule next week.
> 
> Are you enjoying it so far?
> 
> As for Phil and Sharon, I'm hoping there's a reason behind her bizarre decision to stay with him - like she's just after his money for the new bar, for example.  I think they work well together.


Originally I thought she was just enduring it because she was in love, but I have my doubts now after the Dennis revelation.

----------


## Dazzle

> It still sucks that we only get four days worth of episodes every week though. I'm used to five episodes on all the American and Aussie soaps. I sorta feel cheated. I want more! Like you said.. even Corrie has 5 episodes a week, so why can't Eastenders have it too? I feel like they experimented with five episodes when the Carter family arrived. Maybe they thought if it was successful then they'd do it more, especially on big occasions, with huge and important storylines. That at least gives me hope that maybe they'll try five episodes a week again in the future


There have been other occasions when EE have done 5 episodes a week, so I'm sure it'll happen again on big storylines  :Smile: 

I know what you mean about feeling cheated though - I really miss the soaps on the weekends and on days they're not aired as usual.  I do feel a bit sad admitting that though  :Big Grin: 




> Originally I thought she was just enduring it because she was in love, but I have my doubts now after the Dennis revelation.


I hope that isn't the end of the matter!

----------


## lizann

does shirley know carl is dead if so blackmail phil 

poor belle

----------


## Kim

I think maybe five episodes a week was something that Dominic Treadwell Collins wanted to try. He's made a very positive impression in his first months in the job so I'm not surprised that EastEnders have been given the extra air time. I can't ever remember it being on for 5 days a week before though, unless it was Christmas/New Year or to make up for them missing an episode either the week before or the week after.

Whose test do we think it is?

----------


## flappinfanny

may be liam's the daddy and cindy is in the pudding club?  but again is that to obvious?

----------


## GloriaW

I hope that isn't the end of the matter![/QUOTE]

OH, I feel sure it will all unravel.

----------


## hetty

Do you know how long Gary Lucy is out for? I know he did Dancing on Ice, but I was under the impression that he did both Eastenders and DOI?! He himself said, when someone asked him how he did both Eastenders and DOI, "with great difficulty". Doesn't that mean he's doing both? Or else he would have said "I'm not on Eastenders as long as I'm doing DOI". I'm sorry.. I'm just confused. Someone else told me he'd be out for two months. That's why I'm asking.

----------


## GloriaW

> Do you know how long Gary Lucy is out for? I know he did Dancing on Ice, but I was under the impression that he did both Eastenders and DOI?! He himself said, when someone asked him how he did both Eastenders and DOI, "with great difficulty". Doesn't that mean he's doing both? Or else he would have said "I'm not on Eastenders as long as I'm doing DOI". I'm sorry.. I'm just confused. Someone else told me he'd be out for two months. That's why I'm asking.


Haven't found a definitive answer yet but I look forward to his return. A good villian is worth his weight in gold on these soaps.

----------


## GloriaW

> Do you know how long Gary Lucy is out for? I know he did Dancing on Ice, but I was under the impression that he did both Eastenders and DOI?! He himself said, when someone asked him how he did both Eastenders and DOI, "with great difficulty". Doesn't that mean he's doing both? Or else he would have said "I'm not on Eastenders as long as I'm doing DOI". I'm sorry.. I'm just confused. Someone else told me he'd be out for two months. That's why I'm asking.


Haven't found a definitive answer yet but I look forward to his return. A good villian is worth his weight in gold on these soaps.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

so whos pregnant, if not Bianca, lauren or whitney? I really thought it was lauren

----------


## parkerman

Dot.

----------

kayuqtuq (18-01-2014), lizann (18-01-2014)

----------


## hetty

> Haven't found a definitive answer yet but I look forward to his return. A good villian is worth his weight in gold on these soaps.


I want him together with Johnny tbh. He looked genuinely concerned for Johnny. He asked Johnny twice how he was doing. I think he really does care about him, underneath that cold exterior. I have never seen him act this way about someone else. Hopefully I'm not wrong, and the writers will pair them up in the future, when Gary is back from DOI. I think the actors have amazing chemistry, and they just make the relationship work between Johnny and Danny. It would be such a shame to have Johnny get a different boyfriend, when he has such amazing chemistry with Danny already!  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

> may be liam's the daddy and cindy is in the pudding club?  but again is that to obvious?


I was thinking a who's the Daddy storyline between Liam and TJ.

Lauren and Whitney were the obvious suspects for the test so Liam and Cindy isn't that obvious. I believed her a month or so ago when she said she hadn't slept with him.

----------


## lizann

> I was thinking a who's the Daddy storyline between Liam and TJ.
> 
> Lauren and Whitney were the obvious suspects for the test so Liam and Cindy isn't that obvious. I believed her a month or so ago when she said she hadn't slept with him.


nikki by terry or cindy by terry's son

----------


## lizann

> I was thinking a who's the Daddy storyline between Liam and TJ.
> 
> Lauren and Whitney were the obvious suspects for the test so Liam and Cindy isn't that obvious. I believed her a month or so ago when she said she hadn't slept with him.


nikki by terry or cindy by terry's son

----------


## Kim

> nikki by terry or cindy by terry's son


Hadn't thought of Nikki but if it is her I bet it's not Terry's and she's pretending it is to stir up trouble.

----------


## hetty

I cannot believe Gary Lucy is leaving Eastenders! I am so upset I might cry! I've been hated on for weeks for shipping Penter. All the haters said they were never gonna happen. I always had a hope they would. I guess they were right all along. This sucks so much. I only wanted Johnny to be with Danny. I don't care anymore now though. I'm so pissed off at the writers/producers/whoever made this decision. I still believe they could do a lot more with the Danny character. I don't understand the decision to let him go. 

But ok.. one less show to watch. Fine by me. I will not watch Eastenders again. Penter was the only reason I cares about Eastenders. I won't watch unless Penter is happening.

----------


## hetty

ETA: sorry, forgot to use the advanced option to avoid double post.

----------


## GloriaW

QUOTE=parkerman;801718]Dot.[/QUOTE]

Mystery solved! :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

> I've been hated on for weeks for shipping Penter.  Penter was the only reason I cares about Eastenders. I won't watch unless Penter is happening.


What??????????????????????????  :Confused:

----------


## Perdita

> I cannot believe Gary Lucy is leaving Eastenders! I am so upset I might cry! I've been hated on for weeks for shipping Penter. All the haters said they were never gonna happen. I always had a hope they would. I guess they were right all along. This sucks so much. I only wanted Johnny to be with Danny. I don't care anymore now though. I'm so pissed off at the writers/producers/whoever made this decision. I still believe they could do a lot more with the Danny character. I don't understand the decision to let him go. 
> 
> But ok.. one less show to watch. Fine by me. I will not watch Eastenders again. Penter was the only reason I cares about Eastenders. I won't watch unless Penter is happening.


Who is/was  Penter???   :Searchme:

----------

lizann (19-01-2014), parkerman (19-01-2014), sarah c (19-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> I cannot believe Gary Lucy is leaving Eastenders! I am so upset I might cry! I've been hated on for weeks for shipping Penter. All the haters said they were never gonna happen. I always had a hope they would. I guess they were right all along. This sucks so much. I only wanted Johnny to be with Danny. I don't care anymore now though. I'm so pissed off at the writers/producers/whoever made this decision. I still believe they could do a lot more with the Danny character. I don't understand the decision to let him go. 
> 
> But ok.. one less show to watch. Fine by me. I will not watch Eastenders again. Penter was the only reason I cares about Eastenders. I won't watch unless Penter is happening.


Who is/was  Penter???   :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

> Who is/was  Penter???


It's not just me then!

----------


## Perdita

Nope, no idea what hetty is on about

----------


## sarah c

> Nope, no idea what hetty is on about


Even if it's predictive text gone haywire, I've no idea who it can be??

----------


## sarah c

....

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> nikki by terry or cindy by terry's son


still doesn't explain how it got in the bin in biancas house, terry and his kids no longer live there

----------


## megan999

> Who is/was  Penter???


(Danny) Pennant and (Johnny) Carter?
Nickname for them, like Kalfie, etc.

----------

parkerman (19-01-2014), Perdita (19-01-2014)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> (Danny) Pennant and (Johnny) Carter?
> Nickname for them, like Kalfie, etc.


didn't actually know dannys second name, tbh im not a danny fan I hope he does leave permanently (sorry to the danny fans out there)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> (Danny) Pennant and (Johnny) Carter?
> Nickname for them, like Kalfie, etc.


didn't actually know dannys second name, tbh im not a danny fan I hope he does leave permanently (sorry to the danny fans out there)

Cant wait for Stacey to return tho

----------


## *-Rooney-*

nice to see linda and Shirley reunite, and together they will both hate and plot war against Sharon and her new bar - should be fun

----------

Perdita (19-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> (Danny) Pennant and (Johnny) Carter?
> Nickname for them, like Kalfie, etc.


Thank you, I thought it might be something like that but could not think of who was meant by it ... a storyline not happening in a soap would not stop me watching it ... just saying

----------

parkerman (19-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> (Danny) Pennant and (Johnny) Carter?
> Nickname for them, like Kalfie, etc.


Thank you, I thought it might be something like that but could not think of who was meant by it ... a storyline not happening in a soap would not stop me watching it ... just saying

----------


## Perdita

> I cannot believe Gary Lucy is leaving Eastenders! I am so upset I might cry! I've been hated on for weeks for shipping Penter. All the haters said they were never gonna happen. I always had a hope they would. I guess they were right all along. This sucks so much. I only wanted Johnny to be with Danny. I don't care anymore now though. I'm so pissed off at the writers/producers/whoever made this decision. I still believe they could do a lot more with the Danny character. I don't understand the decision to let him go. 
> 
> But ok.. one less show to watch. Fine by me. I will not watch Eastenders again. Penter was the only reason I cares about Eastenders. I won't watch unless Penter is happening.


If it happens, it is not going to be for long as Gary Lucy has already left EastEnders

----------


## Dazzle

> But ok.. one less show to watch. Fine by me. I will not watch Eastenders again. Penter was the only reason I cares about Eastenders. I won't watch unless Penter is happening.


I think you should carry on watching for a while...you'll probably get into some of the other characters then.  You haven't been watching long enough to get to know all the characters  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (19-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I cannot believe Gary Lucy is leaving Eastenders! I am so upset I might cry! I've been hated on for weeks for shipping Penter. All the haters said they were never gonna happen. I always had a hope they would. I guess they were right all along. This sucks so much. I only wanted Johnny to be with Danny. I don't care anymore now though. I'm so pissed off at the writers/producers/whoever made this decision. I still believe they could do a lot more with the Danny character. I don't understand the decision to let him go. 
> 
> But ok.. one less show to watch. Fine by me. I will not watch Eastenders again. Penter was the only reason I cares about Eastenders. I won't watch unless Penter is happening.


The idiots have done it again; let go of a good villian. Was disapointed big time when Jamie Foreman left, now Gary Lucy. These soaps need an effective villian to work around.

----------


## GloriaW

> didn't actually know dannys second name, tbh im not a danny fan I hope he does leave permanently (sorry to the danny fans out there)
> 
> Cant wait for Stacey to return tho


Lacey Turner returning is good news. A soap actress who can act for a change.

----------

tammyy2j (20-01-2014)

----------


## lizann

does alfie not need a work visa for australia or is he too old?

----------

GloriaW (20-01-2014), tammyy2j (20-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Why has he gone to OZ? Missed that bit  :Embarrassment:

----------


## GloriaW

That's what that gambling money was all about.

----------

Perdita (20-01-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Alfie is going out to Oz for a month to help Spencer open a new bar,which he hopes is going to earn him loads of dosh.

----------

GloriaW (20-01-2014), Perdita (20-01-2014), tammyy2j (20-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I want to see Mas get really really drunk

----------

GloriaW (20-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I want to see Mas get really really drunk


I'd pay to see that!

----------


## GloriaW

> I want to see Mas get really really drunk


I'd pay to see that!

----------


## Perdita

> But why only four days? Is there a reason? Most soaps are usually on for five days a week! I just find it a bit odd that's all. But thanks for your reply 
> 
> Yes! I'm enjoying it very much  What made me fall for Eastenders was the Johnny storyline, but I think the soap overall is quite good! I like all the characters, but the Carters, and the woman having twins and her husband.. those are my faves!


Reply from the BBC when I asked the question why EE is not being shown on a Wednesday :

As the UKâs public service broadcaster, we do a great deal of research to inform what programmes we commission and where we place them in our schedules. When formulating the schedules, we do try to take into account audience expectations related to both the channel and the time of the broadcast, and of the variety of content we provide. We know that not everyone will agree with our choices when scheduling programmes. These are subjective decisions and we accept that not everyone will think that we are correct on each occasion.

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2014), GloriaW (20-01-2014), moonstorm (20-01-2014), parkerman (20-01-2014)

----------


## moonstorm

What a lot of words just to say, we shoved a couple extra episodes in lol

----------

lizann (20-01-2014), parkerman (20-01-2014), Perdita (20-01-2014)

----------


## lizann

so cindy is up the duffer by terry junior is she not underage for sex?

----------


## Kim

> so cindy is up the duffer by terry junior is she not underage for sex?


Cindy is yeah, she's 15. Not sure how old TJ is supposed to be, but as he's been seen in a school uniform, I would assume 15/16.

Wouldn't be surprised if Liam is also a potential father. He looked very nervy tonight.

----------


## tammyy2j

Terrible acting by Jamie as Jake

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Cindy is yeah, she's 15. Not sure how old TJ is supposed to be, but as he's been seen in a school uniform, I would assume 15/16.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if Liam is also a potential father. He looked very nervy tonight.


Ian will force an abortion on her 

I'd prefer Whitney pregnant by Johnny cue lots of battles then between grannies to be Bianca and Linda  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

GloriaW (21-01-2014), lizann (21-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Ian will force an abortion on her 
> 
> I'd prefer Whitney pregnant by Johnny cue lots of battles then between grannies to be Bianca and Linda


Could be epic!

----------


## GloriaW

> Ian will force an abortion on her 
> 
> I'd prefer Whitney pregnant by Johnny cue lots of battles then between grannies to be Bianca and Linda


Could be epic!

----------


## megan999

> Terrible acting by Jamie as Jake


 I actually enjoyed his acting last night  :Smile: 
Good episode last night.
Can't see Cindy keeping the baby. Doesn't seem like the maternal type.
Also, was Cindy allowed to keep the money she stole from Phil then??

----------


## GloriaW

She's some trouble magnet!

----------


## tammyy2j

> I actually enjoyed his acting last night 
> Good episode last night.
> Can't see Cindy keeping the baby. Doesn't seem like the maternal type.
> Also, was Cindy allowed to keep the money she stole from Phil then??


Ian and Peter returned it to Phil and I assume Sharon is spending it loads now shopping  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

megan999 (22-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## GloriaW

> Ian and Peter returned it to Phil and I assume Sharon is spending it loads now shopping


Sharon needs it to buy all those tents she's been wearing. She's gone up a few dress sizes in recent times.

----------


## GloriaW

> Ian and Peter returned it to Phil and I assume Sharon is spending it loads now shopping


Sharon needs it to buy all those tents she's been wearing. She's gone up a few dress sizes in recent times.

----------


## lizann

> Cindy is yeah, she's 15. Not sure how old TJ is supposed to be, but as he's been seen in a school uniform, I would assume 15/16.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if Liam is also a potential father. He looked very nervy tonight.


liam wishes he was in frame

----------


## lizann

sadie and mick very friendly

----------


## GloriaW

> sadie and mick very friendly


I was going to pose a question today. Do we smell the preview to an affair between those two? Linda certainly is edgy about it all. 
The chemistry is there and she's truly a damsel in distress right now and he's a willing shoulder to cry on it seems.

----------


## GloriaW

> sadie and mick very friendly


I was going to pose a question today. Do we smell the preview to an affair between those two? Linda certainly is edgy about it all. 
The chemistry is there and she's truly a damsel in distress right now and he's a willing shoulder to cry on it seems.

----------


## Kim

I don't see Cindy as the maternal type, but then I don't see her wanting to go through with an abortion either, for no other reason than that was what Lucy did. Don't think they'd repeat it with someone's half sister.

I'm convinced Cindy has had a one night stand with Liam, and more with TJ. There must be a who's the Daddy storyline coming up.

----------


## Kim

> I was going to pose a question today. Do we smell the preview to an affair between those two? Linda certainly is edgy about it all. 
> The chemistry is there and she's truly a damsel in distress right now and he's a willing shoulder to cry on it seems.


I was thinking that but I believe that was her last appearance.

----------


## GloriaW

> I was thinking that but I believe that was her last appearance.


It appears so, but is the actress leaving for good? Anyone got that info?

----------


## GloriaW

> I was thinking that but I believe that was her last appearance.


It appears so, but is the actress leaving for good? Anyone got that info?

----------


## megan999

> I was thinking that but I believe that was her last appearance.


That's a shame, I was getting used to her and Bella too.

----------

lizann (24-01-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> That's a shame, I was getting used to her and Bella too.


pity they didnt stay and chuck slimey Jake out!!

----------

Kim (24-01-2014), lizann (24-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

From what I've found she herself has confirmed leaving but of course unless they cut someones head off, they always can return. So my feeling remains that the groundwork for an affair with her and Mick has been laid.

----------


## flappinfanny

after watchin tonight's eastender's i don't think i will ever eat another meat pie again.  its enough to turn you into a lentil sniffing veggie.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

hmmmm you could, of course, make your own pies, then you know what is in it    :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (24-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> after watchin tonight's eastender's i don't think i will ever eat another meat pie again.  its enough to turn you into a lentil sniffing veggie.


Dog tags are always dead giveaways! :Sick:  Shirley's going all Sweeney Todd!

----------


## Dazzle

> ...its enough to turn you into a lentil sniffing veggie.


Hey, do you mind...I'm one of those lentil sniffing veggies  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (24-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Hey, do you mind...I'm one of those lentil sniffing veggies


Looking at your avatar the last thing I would mention is rabbit stew. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (24-01-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Looking at your avatar the last thing I would mention is rabbit stew.


 :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

> Hey, do you mind...I'm one of those lentil sniffing veggies



sorry.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (24-01-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Looking at your avatar the last thing I would mention is rabbit stew.


 :Rotfl:

----------


## lizann

so cindy is keeping her baby i'd say she will try and get liam to be the fall guy

----------


## GloriaW

> so cindy is keeping her baby i'd say she will try and get liam to be the fall guy


I don't see that occurring to be honest.

----------


## GloriaW

> so cindy is keeping her baby i'd say she will try and get liam to be the fall guy


I don't see that occurring to be honest.

----------


## GloriaW

Nancy stuck it to Wayne quite effectively as her proud parents looked on. :Clap:

----------


## megan999

> I don't see Cindy as the maternal type, but then I don't see her wanting to go through with an abortion either, for no other reason than that was what Lucy did. Don't think they'd repeat it with someone's half sister.


 I've forgotten, who was the father of Lucy's baby (the one she aborted)?
Another good episode last night, hopefully a sign of good things to come.
I've been enjoying Jake's storyline. Possibly an exit for him last night?

----------


## Perdita

> *I've forgotten, who was the father of Lucy's baby* (the one she aborted)?
> Another good episode last night, hopefully a sign of good things to come.
> I've been enjoying Jake's storyline. Possibly an exit for him last night?


Leon was the father, from E20 spinoff if I remember rightly

----------

megan999 (25-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> *I've forgotten, who was the father of Lucy's baby* (the one she aborted)?
> Another good episode last night, hopefully a sign of good things to come.
> I've been enjoying Jake's storyline. Possibly an exit for him last night?


Leon was the father, from E20 spinoff if I remember rightly

----------


## Timalay

Brilliant acting by Jacqueline Jossa last night imo.

----------

flappinfanny (25-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Brilliant acting by Jacqueline Jossa last night imo.


I don't know as it was exactly brilliant but certainly effective given the script and the whole storyline.

----------


## GloriaW

> Brilliant acting by Jacqueline Jossa last night imo.


I don't know as it was exactly brilliant but certainly effective given the script and the whole storyline.

----------


## Dazzle

I missed last night's (Thursday's) episode - can anyone give me a quick summary?  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

> I missed last night's (Thursday's) episode - can anyone give me a quick summary?


Jake drove while drunk after forcing Lauren into the car. He hit Kat's buggy (but not Kat.) It was the meat in the buggy and not Tommy. Shirley gave Kat Â£150 for the meat. Linda offered Kat and Bianca one of the pies that had the meat in and Bianca was going to try one but Kat dragged Bianca out telling her she didn't want to try the pies. Johnny later found a dog tag in the meat and Shirley asked Kat for a refund, who refused telling her that she should keep quiet as she'd been serving it to customers. Jake disappeared thinking that Tommy was in the buggy and Lauren tracked him down.

Cindy went to the abortion clinic with TJ and Linda, but TJ later left her and Linda alone. Cindy implied to him that she'd gone through with it but actually kept the baby.

Nikki turned up after David called her and he told Nikki that TJ had got a girl into trouble.

Linda caught Wayne showing his phone around and laughing. Nancy figured that they were pictures of her and showed the whole pub pictures of Wayne on a laptop to get her own back, saying that there wasn't a big finale  :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (25-01-2014)

----------


## Kim

Don't like Aleks!!! Why do I think he's got his eye on Kat?

----------


## flappinfanny

yes i think so.  slimy. 

 lady di is a real star.  love her scenes with shirley.   :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

-------------------

----------


## GloriaW

> yes i think so.  slimy. 
> 
>  lady di is a real star.  love her scenes with shirley.


Just like in Casablanca, "I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship."

----------

flappinfanny (25-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> yes i think so.  slimy. 
> 
>  lady di is a real star.  love her scenes with shirley.


Just like in Casablanca, "I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship."

----------

flappinfanny (25-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

:Cheer: Sharon should remember, pride goeth before a fall. And did love how Shirley referred to her as a "menopausal Barbie."

----------

flappinfanny (25-01-2014), tammyy2j (27-01-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

all the soaps ratings  seemed low last night as did the shares.  it was only the first corrie at 7:30 that was decent, the 2nd at 8:30 was pretty low.  perhaps it was that friday feeling.  the emmerdale viewers  were in bed,  corrie viewers were at gala and eastenders viewers were ...  i dread to think!   :Embarrassment:

----------

GloriaW (25-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> all the soaps ratings  seemed low last night as did the shares.  it was only the first corrie at 7:30 that was decent, the 2nd at 8:30 was pretty low.  perhaps it was that friday feeling.  the emmerdale viewers  were in bed,  corrie viewers were at gala and eastenders viewers were ...  i dread to think!


Doesn't bear thinking about but it probably involved let us say, states of altered consciousness. :Nono:

----------

flappinfanny (25-01-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Brilliant acting by Jacqueline Jossa last night imo.


I thought so too.

----------


## LostVoodoo

I really couldn't give a toss about Cindy being pregnant, they've done nothing with her character since they brought her in and it just seems like they're thinking of something to do with her. And what we have seen of her hasn't been very endearing, but probably like Lola she'll have a total personality transplant once she becomes a mum. And TJ has hardly been in it either, so I don't care if he's the father...

----------

flappinfanny (26-01-2014), tammyy2j (27-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I really couldn't give a toss about Cindy being pregnant, they've done nothing with her character since they brought her in and it just seems like they're thinking of something to do with her. And what we have seen of her hasn't been very endearing, but probably like Lola she'll have a total personality transplant once she becomes a mum. And TJ has hardly been in it either, so I don't care if he's the father...


The opposite for me as this storyline could explore the whole issue of teen pregnancies. EE can do a good job addressing social issues and hopefully this will be the case here. And the Cindy character who is unappealing in terms of personality traits could develop more positively with motherhood. Though that's iffy. :Angel:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I really couldn't give a toss about Cindy being pregnant, they've done nothing with her character since they brought her in and it just seems like they're thinking of something to do with her. And what we have seen of her hasn't been very endearing, but probably like Lola she'll have a total personality transplant once she becomes a mum. And TJ has hardly been in it either, so I don't care if he's the father...


I think if she turned out to be David's daughter i.e. Bianca's half sister would be a good storyline for her

----------

lizann (27-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> Jake drove while drunk after forcing Lauren into the car. He hit Kat's buggy (but not Kat.) It was the meat in the buggy and not Tommy. Shirley gave Kat Â£150 for the meat. Linda offered Kat and Bianca one of the pies that had the meat in and Bianca was going to try one but Kat dragged Bianca out telling her she didn't want to try the pies. Johnny later found a dog tag in the meat and Shirley asked Kat for a refund, who refused telling her that she should keep quiet as she'd been serving it to customers. Jake disappeared thinking that Tommy was in the buggy and Lauren tracked him down.
> 
> Cindy went to the abortion clinic with TJ and Linda, but TJ later left her and Linda alone. Cindy implied to him that she'd gone through with it but actually kept the baby.
> 
> Nikki turned up after David called her and he told Nikki that TJ had got a girl into trouble.
> 
> Linda caught Wayne showing his phone around and laughing. Nancy figured that they were pictures of her and showed the whole pub pictures of Wayne on a laptop to get her own back, saying that there wasn't a big finale


Thanks Kim, that was very helpful  :Smile: 

I love Shirley's scenes with Lady Di - hilarious and strangely poignant!

Is it me, or is Linda becoming more likeable (and quite funny too)?

----------


## GloriaW

> Thanks Kim, that was very helpful 
> 
> I love Shirley's scenes with Lady Di - hilarious and strangely poignant!
> 
> Is it me, or is Linda becoming more likeable (and quite funny too)?


Shirley and Lady Di; a match made in heaven. :Angel: 

Linda won me over with that intercepted phone coup she pulled off with Wayne which resulted in her daughter finally having her eyes opened about him. :Clap:

----------

tammyy2j (28-01-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Linda won me over with that intercepted phone coup she pulled off with Wayne which resulted in her daughter finally having her eyes opened about him.


Aww...I missed that episode  :Crying:

----------


## lizann

please let jake be gone for good

----------


## GloriaW

> Aww...I missed that episode


Oh dear, it was a good one. Wayne was put in his place but good, and left with his tail between his legs.

----------


## GloriaW

> Aww...I missed that episode


Oh dear, it was a good one. Wayne was put in his place but good, and left with his tail between his legs.

----------


## flappinfanny

good start for timothy west as stan.  he has slotted well into the carter family.  quality, but we are talking timothy west.  can't wait for aunt babe to arrive with the trifle.   :Smile:

----------

tammyy2j (28-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> good start for timothy west as stan.  he has slotted well into the carter family.  quality, but we are talking timothy west.  can't wait for aunt babe to arrive with the trifle.


I wonder are we heading for another abuse storyline with Shirley or Mick though (maybe when Mick was in care)

I am liking all the Carter family more and more

----------

flappinfanny (28-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Nice to Jim still remembered with Carol and Max visiting him

----------

flappinfanny (28-01-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

great script from daran little tonight. two great lines of the night go to linda talking about nancy being a mum:

'when the time comes you will be fantastic. although the thought of your baby stuffed into a tiny tracksuit is...'

and then when linda and johnny were talking about breeding lady di,  nancy said:

'lady di, they are going to pimp you out.'


i can just see the disgust in the daily mail readers faces.

----------


## GloriaW

> Nice to Jim still remembered with Carol and Max visiting him


Why didn't they show him? He's been onscreen numerous times after his stroke.

----------


## GloriaW

> Nice to Jim still remembered with Carol and Max visiting him


Why didn't they show him? He's been onscreen numerous times after his stroke.

----------


## GloriaW

> great script from daran little tonight. two great lines of the night go to linda talking about nancy being a mum:
> 
> 'when the time comes you will be fantastic. although the thought of your baby stuffed into a tiny tracksuit is...'
> 
> and then when linda and johnny were talking about breeding lady di,  nancy said:
> 
> 'lady di, they are going to pimp you out.'
> 
> Poor Lady Di. First she was turing into a cannibal, then in need of a matchmaker.
> ...



Poor Lady Di. First she was turning into a cannibal, then in need of a matchmaker.

----------

flappinfanny (29-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

Ok, an someone back up and tell me just how Maddie got in the house to try to get that watch? Do they just go out and leave the doors open for there were no indications in any of the scenes of a break in.

She was shown watching the house, seeing numerous people leave then next thing she's inside headed for the watch. :Searchme:

----------


## Perdita

I thought the same, she seemed to be able to get entry without any problems  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parkerman

When did Weatherfield move to Walford then?

----------


## GloriaW

> When did Weatherfield move to Walford then?


Big oops! Wrong forum!

----------


## GloriaW

> When did Weatherfield move to Walford then?


Big oops! Wrong forum!

----------


## GloriaW

Here's some questions. How was it that The "monster" Carter father had Â£10,000.00 lying about while he lives in those sort of accomodations?
They all seemed from the start to think of him as being able to give them the money they needed. I expected when they went to see him that he would be living in very different circumstances. And will Deano be back on the scene anytime soon? Do we like Timothy West in this role?

----------


## GloriaW

Here's some questions. How was it that The "monster" Carter father had Â£10,000.00 lying about while he lives in those sort of accomodations?
They all seemed from the start to think of him as being able to give them the money they needed. I expected when they went to see him that he would be living in very different circumstances. And will Deano be back on the scene anytime soon? Do we like Timothy West in this role?

----------


## shygirl16

Poor Shirley, seems her dad hates her. Who knew she had a weak side. Glad we heard about Deano. We need him back.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

hes coming back, end of spring I think with some major issues with Shirley

----------

GloriaW (28-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

He starts filiming in February  http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...cks#post801497

I always liked him, good to see him back

----------

GloriaW (28-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

He starts filiming in February  http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...cks#post801497

I always liked him, good to see him back

----------


## GloriaW

> hes coming back, end of spring I think with some major issues with Shirley


That answers a question I posed. And let's face it, who doesn't have issues with Shirley. He'll have to get in the queue.

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> He starts filiming in February  http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...cks#post801497
> 
> I always liked him, good to see him back


Same here and glad he's returning. The sister I could do without, however. Well, him and Shirley; a lot of water under that bridge!!

----------


## GloriaW

> He starts filiming in February  http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...cks#post801497
> 
> I always liked him, good to see him back


Same here and glad he's returning. The sister I could do without, however. Well, him and Shirley; a lot of water under that bridge!!

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Did we ever find out who was Deano and Carly's real father?

Was Kevin really the deceased boy's dad?

----------


## Perdita

I don't think we ever found out who the real father is and yes, Kevin was Jimbo's real dad.

----------

tammyy2j (28-01-2014)

----------


## Brucie

Danny Dyer is obviously brilliant at lip-syncing - that's definitely Minty's voice we hear every time Mick speaks!!

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders has been praised by a charity for raising awareness of epilepsy.

In tonight's episode (January 28) of the BBC One soap, Nancy Carter (Maddy Hill) was seen having her first seizure in the park while out walking her dog.

Charity Epilepsy Awareness wrote on its official website about advising the show on making the storyline as realistic as possible.

A spokesperson for the charity said: "It's great that such a high-profile programme like EastEnders is raising awareness of epilepsy.

"It is reassuring to know that the programme makers are committed to representing epilepsy in the right way. They spent lots of time ensuring that the scenes were as true-to-life as possible."

----------

flappinfanny (29-01-2014), GloriaW (28-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> EastEnders has been praised by a charity for raising awareness of epilepsy.
> 
> In tonight's episode (January 28) of the BBC One soap, Nancy Carter (Maddy Hill) was seen having her first seizure in the park while out walking her dog.
> 
> Charity Epilepsy Awareness wrote on its official website about advising the show on making the storyline as realistic as possible.
> 
> A spokesperson for the charity said: "It's great that such a high-profile programme like EastEnders is raising awareness of epilepsy.
> 
> "It is reassuring to know that the programme makers are committed to representing epilepsy in the right way. They spent lots of time ensuring that the scenes were as true-to-life as possible."


This is a good example of just how a soap can have an impact on society. A recent poster said otherwise which I took exception to. EE has often been in the forefront of highlighting social issues.

----------

flappinfanny (29-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> EastEnders has been praised by a charity for raising awareness of epilepsy.
> 
> In tonight's episode (January 28) of the BBC One soap, Nancy Carter (Maddy Hill) was seen having her first seizure in the park while out walking her dog.
> 
> Charity Epilepsy Awareness wrote on its official website about advising the show on making the storyline as realistic as possible.
> 
> A spokesperson for the charity said: "It's great that such a high-profile programme like EastEnders is raising awareness of epilepsy.
> 
> "It is reassuring to know that the programme makers are committed to representing epilepsy in the right way. They spent lots of time ensuring that the scenes were as true-to-life as possible."


This is a good example of just how a soap can have an impact on society. A recent poster said otherwise which I took exception to. EE has often been in the forefront of highlighting social issues.

----------


## Dazzle

Question for EE fans - where did Danny and Linda get the money to buy the Vic?  I wasn't watching at the time.  It seems odd to me that they apparently worked in Linda's mother's bar but somehow had the cash to buy their own pub outright?

----------


## shygirl16

I loved the scene between Mick and Shirley where he cried. I wanted more on Deano as he found his number but there may be more to come.

----------

flappinfanny (31-01-2014), GloriaW (31-01-2014), lizann (30-01-2014), tammyy2j (31-01-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Question for EE fans - where did Danny and Linda get the money to buy the Vic?  I wasn't watching at the time.  It seems odd to me that they apparently worked in Linda's mother's bar but somehow had the cash to buy their own pub outright?


we were never told he just gave phil the cash and then he owned the pub

mick and shirley scenes are great

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Question for EE fans - where did Danny and Linda get the money to buy the Vic?  I wasn't watching at the time.  It seems odd to me that they apparently worked in Linda's mother's bar but somehow had the cash to buy their own pub outright?


we were never told he just gave phil the cash and then he owned the pub

mick and shirley scenes are great

----------


## flappinfanny

yeap great scenes with mick and shirley.  we now await aunt babe.  

line of the night goes to mick talking to nancy on the sofa:

'have you farted.'   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2014)

----------


## parkerman

You can't just put someone's name above a pub as a licensee. You have to apply to the local council and the person concerned has to hold a licensing qualification; for example, a BII Level II examination certificate or a similar accredited qualification such as the EDI NCPLH level 2 qualification. In most cases the police would also have to approve. Does Shirley have any qualifications?

----------


## GloriaW

> I loved the scene between Mick and Shirley where he cried. I wanted more on Deano as he found his number but there may be more to come.


Good work by both Danny Dyer and Linda Henry and well written. A soap got it right for a change.
Interesting to note, also the scene in which Mick tells Linda about how Shirley is feeling. He was clearly in a conflicted postion between his wife and sister and he sat there twirling his wedding band. You don't need a body language expert to point out what that meant. Was it Dyer's choice or the directors I wonder? A subtle but effective touch.

----------

tammyy2j (31-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I loved the scene between Mick and Shirley where he cried. I wanted more on Deano as he found his number but there may be more to come.


Good work by both Danny Dyer and Linda Henry and well written. A soap got it right for a change.
Interesting to note, also the scene in which Mick tells Linda about how Shirley is feeling. He was clearly in a conflicted postion between his wife and sister and he sat there twirling his wedding band. You don't need a body language expert to point out what that meant. Was it Dyer's choice or the directors I wonder? A subtle but effective touch.

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2014)

----------


## Kim

> Did we ever find out who was Deano and Carly's real father?
> 
> Was Kevin really the deceased boy's dad?


Shirley told Carly that her Dad's name was Daniel and Deano thought he was his too, but Shirley said he wasn't. She never named Deano's father.

To be honest, I don't think there's ever going to be any logic where the licensing is concerned. Kat definitely has no qualifications as she didn't go back to school after having Zoe. I also thought you couldn't get a licence with a criminal record (as EastEnders explained with Derek after he took the rap for Martin growing cannabis in his dad's shed.) Both Alfie and Kat have criminal records and they had their names above the door.

----------

parkerman (31-01-2014), Perdita (31-01-2014), sarah c (31-01-2014), tammyy2j (31-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Good work by both Danny Dyer and Linda Henry and well written. A soap got it right for a change.
> Interesting to note, also the scene in which Mick tells Linda about how Shirley is feeling. He was clearly in a conflicted postion between his wife and sister and he sat there twirling his wedding band. You don't need a body language expert to point out what that meant. Was it Dyer's choice or the directors I wonder? A subtle but effective touch.


Dyer has impressed me alot with his acting since he joined

----------


## GloriaW

> Shirley told Carly that her Dad's name was Daniel and Deano thought he was his too, but Shirley said he wasn't. She never named Deano's father.
> 
> To be honest, I don't think there's ever going to be any logic where the licensing is concerned. Kat definitely has no qualifications as she didn't go back to school after having Zoe. I also thought you couldn't get a licence with a criminal record (as EastEnders explained with Derek after he took the rap for Martin growing cannabis in his dad's shed.) Both Alfie and Kat have criminal records and they had their names above the door.


Soap writers are not overly concerned with factual details so no surprise there. I can see a lot here labor trying to figure out such things but I wouldn't waste too much time on it.

----------


## GloriaW

> Shirley told Carly that her Dad's name was Daniel and Deano thought he was his too, but Shirley said he wasn't. She never named Deano's father.
> 
> To be honest, I don't think there's ever going to be any logic where the licensing is concerned. Kat definitely has no qualifications as she didn't go back to school after having Zoe. I also thought you couldn't get a licence with a criminal record (as EastEnders explained with Derek after he took the rap for Martin growing cannabis in his dad's shed.) Both Alfie and Kat have criminal records and they had their names above the door.


Soap writers are not overly concerned with factual details so no surprise there. I can see a lot here labor trying to figure out such things but I wouldn't waste too much time on it.

----------


## sarah c

> Dyer has impressed me alot with his acting since he joined


Me too actually as I thought he was a bit of a tool before EE?

That said I saw him in an episode of Frost the other day-aged about 13!! And again was a believable character

----------

GloriaW (31-01-2014), tammyy2j (31-01-2014)

----------


## sarah c

..

----------


## GloriaW

> Me too actually as I thought he was a bit of a tool before EE?
> 
> That said I saw him in an episode of Frost the other day-aged about 13!! And again was a believable character


He's got acting chops alright. I look for a performance that pulls you in and makes you feel and believe what the character is supposed to be feeling. He has the ability unlike some others to do it. A good actor can portray deep emotion just through the eyes alone. I'll be watching him more closely as now I know he's got it and look forward to what else he can bring to us.

I noted earlier the scene in which he was trying to explain to Linda how Shirley felt. He was twirling his wedding ring which indicated his conflicted feelings between his love for his wife and for his sister. Either he came up with that subtle touch himself or he was directed. I bet it was his doing.

----------


## GloriaW

> Me too actually as I thought he was a bit of a tool before EE?
> 
> That said I saw him in an episode of Frost the other day-aged about 13!! And again was a believable character


He's got acting chops alright. I look for a performance that pulls you in and makes you feel and believe what the character is supposed to be feeling. He has the ability unlike some others to do it. A good actor can portray deep emotion just through the eyes alone. I'll be watching him more closely as now I know he's got it and look forward to what else he can bring to us.

----------


## Dazzle

I felt that Mick's conversation with Linda in which he persuaded her to let Shirley have a stake in the pub could be perceived very manipulative.  He said all the right things to convince her to give Shirley a chance.  

Now that could have been just because he's a really nice guy (which is certainly the impression we've been given so far) or that he can be quite sly.  So far it's been made out that Mick and Linda have a rock solid marriage, but I do wonder if he would have chosen Shirley if he really had to.  Only time will tell where his real loyalties lie, I guess.

I also liked his conversation with Nancy (the one where she farted  :Big Grin: ) - both Mick and Danny Dyer have a really nice way about them.

I'm glad to see Shirley getting a stake in the pub, whatever the dubious legalities.

----------


## Kim

> I felt that Mick's conversation with Linda in which he persuaded her to let Shirley have a stake in the pub could be perceived very manipulative.  He said all the right things to convince her to give Shirley a chance.  
> 
> Now that could have been just because he's a really nice guy (which is certainly the impression we've been given so far) or that he can be quite sly.  So far it's been made out that Mick and Linda have a rock solid marriage, but I do wonder if he would have chosen Shirley if he really had to.  Only time will tell where his real loyalties lie, I guess.
> 
> I also liked his conversation with Nancy (the one where she farted ) - both Mick and Danny Dyer have a really nice way about them.
> 
> I'm glad to see Shirley getting a stake in the pub, whatever the dubious legalities.


Yep, I can see his loyalties lying with someone other than Linda at some point; it is Albert Square after all.

Can't wait to find out why Linda can't stand Shirley. Whatever Shirley's secret is I think Mick knows about it and if Linda knows, I'm surprised she's so negative toward her.

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I felt that Mick's conversation with Linda in which he persuaded her to let Shirley have a stake in the pub could be perceived very manipulative.  He said all the right things to convince her to give Shirley a chance.  
> 
> Now that could have been just because he's a really nice guy (which is certainly the impression we've been given so far) or that he can be quite sly.  So far it's been made out that Mick and Linda have a rock solid marriage, but I do wonder if he would have chosen Shirley if he really had to.  Only time will tell where his real loyalties lie, I guess.
> 
> I also liked his conversation with Nancy (the one where she farted ) - both Mick and Danny Dyer have a really nice way about them.
> 
> I'm glad to see Shirley getting a stake in the pub, whatever the dubious legalities.


That's an interesting take on it. I dont' see that at all and I predict he was genuine.

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I felt that Mick's conversation with Linda in which he persuaded her to let Shirley have a stake in the pub could be perceived very manipulative.  He said all the right things to convince her to give Shirley a chance.  
> 
> Now that could have been just because he's a really nice guy (which is certainly the impression we've been given so far) or that he can be quite sly.  So far it's been made out that Mick and Linda have a rock solid marriage, but I do wonder if he would have chosen Shirley if he really had to.  Only time will tell where his real loyalties lie, I guess.
> 
> I also liked his conversation with Nancy (the one where she farted ) - both Mick and Danny Dyer have a really nice way about them.
> 
> I'm glad to see Shirley getting a stake in the pub, whatever the dubious legalities.


That's an interesting take on it. I dont' see that at all and I predict he was genuine.

----------


## Dazzle

> That's an interesting take on it. I dont' see that at all and I predict he was genuine.


I think that's probably the case too, but I'm reserving final judgement  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

auntie babe looks like heather 

i wanted david to sing

----------


## flappinfanny

aunt babe was a welcome addition to the carter clan and we are getting bits and pieces of shirley's past, which is good.    loved the karaoke, aunt babe and johnny what a team.   simon high trousers cowell should sign them up.    a number one christmas single maybe? followed by an album.   they are no worse than no direction.   :Big Grin:

----------


## GloriaW

> aunt babe was a welcome addition to the carter clan and we are getting bits and pieces of shirley's past, which is good.    loved the karaoke, aunt babe and johnny what a team.   simon high trousers cowell should sign them up.    a number one christmas single maybe? followed by an album.   they are no worse than no direction.


Cringeworthy those two singing. My ears have sustained permanent damage.
Interesting to find out how abusive Shirley's parents were to her which explains a lot about this character's dysfunction coming from that.
Faboy and Poppy finally called it quits. Never did believe that pairing to begin with so no loss. But Masood really has lost his soul of late and needs a good smack in the conscience. Another one who needs a smack is Aleks that market supervisor that's toturing Tamwar. Poor guy, his father steals his uni money and now this guy. Stereotypically they've got him with a Germanic accent. German efficency at it's worst.

----------


## GloriaW

> aunt babe was a welcome addition to the carter clan and we are getting bits and pieces of shirley's past, which is good.    loved the karaoke, aunt babe and johnny what a team.   simon high trousers cowell should sign them up.    a number one christmas single maybe? followed by an album.   they are no worse than no direction.


Cringeworthy those two singing. My ears have sustained permanent damage.
Interesting to find out how abusive Shirley's parents were to her which explains a lot about this character's dysfunction coming from that.
Faboy and Poppy finally called it quits. Never did believe that pairing to begin with so no loss. But Masood really has lost his soul of late and needs a good smack in the conscience. Another one who needs a smack is Aleks that market supervisor that's torturing Tamwar. Poor guy, his father steals his uni money and now this guy. Stereotypically they've got him with a Germanic accent. German efficency at it's worst.

----------


## parkerman

The new market inspector is Polish. Still, close enough to have a rant about German stereotyping.....

----------


## Kim

Can't stand the guy. Poor Tamwar  :Sad:  The 50 sugars bit was funny though. Clearly he has a secret but I'm surprised he's not pocketing Bianca and Kat's rent money to pay his dentist bills!

----------


## GloriaW

> The new market inspector is Polish. Still, close enough to have a rant about German stereotyping.....


Wrong. Turns out after investigating, the character is Latvian. And a Pole would not take kindly to being classed as a Latvian. Interestingly, the actor himself, Kristian Kiehling, is German.

----------


## GloriaW

> The new market inspector is Polish. Still, close enough to have a rant about German stereotyping.....


Wrong. Turns out after investigating, the character is Latvian. And a Pole would not take kindly to being classed as a Latvian. Interestingly, the actor himself, Kristian Kiehling, is German.

----------


## Dazzle

> Interestingly, the actor himself, Kristian Kiehling, is German.


Looks like you hit the nail on the head about his accent then.  I'm hopeless at identifying accents, apart from French and American (even then I can't tell the difference between American and Canadian  :Embarrassment: ).

I thought David's proposal was really sweet and unexpected.  I wonder how Carol will react - she didn't appear too pleased.

----------

GloriaW (02-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Looks like you hit the nail on the head about his accent then.  I'm hopeless at identifying accents, apart from French and American (even then I can't tell the difference between American and Canadian ).
> 
> I thought David's proposal was really sweet and unexpected.  I wonder how Carol will react - she didn't appear too pleased.


That's it, Daz. He may playing a Latvian, but he's got a German accent. Not that I'd be very adept at identifying the difference in the two accents to be honest. And I too, an American, can't always identify Canadians! I need to hear them say the word "about" which often, but not always, is a giveaway.

Carol never seems too pleased about anything. Sourpuss.

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Looks like you hit the nail on the head about his accent then.  I'm hopeless at identifying accents, apart from French and American (even then I can't tell the difference between American and Canadian ).
> 
> I thought David's proposal was really sweet and unexpected.  I wonder how Carol will react - she didn't appear too pleased.


That's it, Daz. He may playing a Latvian, but he's got a German accent. Not that I'd be very adept at identifying the difference in the two accents to be honest. And I too, an American, can't always identify Canadians! I need to hear them say the word "about" which often, but not always, is a giveaway.

Carol never seems too pleased about anything. Sourpuss.

----------


## Dazzle

> That's it, Daz. He may playing a Latvian, but he's got a German accent. Not that I'd be very adept at identifying the difference in the two accents to be honest. And I too, an American, can't always identify Canadians! I need to hear them say the word "about" which often, but not always, is a giveaway.


You're American, are you?  I'll hear your posts in a different accent from now on lol  :Big Grin: 




> Carol never seems too pleased about anything. Sourpuss.


 Whose heart wouldn't be softened by David in sweetheart mode?  :Wub:

----------


## GloriaW

> You're American, are you?  I'll hear your posts in a different accent from now on lol 
> 
> 
> 
>  Whose heart wouldn't be softened by David in sweetheart mode?


I don't know. She needs facial and heart dermabrasion.

----------


## GloriaW

> You're American, are you?  I'll hear your posts in a different accent from now on lol 
> 
> 
> 
>  Whose heart wouldn't be softened by David in sweetheart mode?


I don't know. She needs facial and heart dermabrasion.

----------


## megan999

There are too many Carters now, in my opinion!!

----------

kayuqtuq (11-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

:Rotfl: 


> I don't know. She needs facial and heart dermabrasion.


And the best part is I have an accent similar to The Sopranos or Cake Boss.

----------


## GloriaW

> There are too many Carters now, in my opinion!!


Which ones do you not like?

----------


## GloriaW

> There are too many Carters now, in my opinion!!


Which ones do you not like?

----------


## Dazzle

> And the best part is I have an accent similar to The Sopranos or Cake Boss.


I looove The Sopranos, it's my fave TV show ever, so I'm familiar with your accent  :Big Grin:

----------


## GloriaW

> I looove The Sopranos, it's my fave TV show ever, so I'm familiar with your accent


The opening credit scenes is a shot of the NJ Turnpike, right where I used to live. Weird seeing those shots as it's all familar territory. And let me tell you, the depiction of the Mafia is pretty accurate.

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I looove The Sopranos, it's my fave TV show ever, so I'm familiar with your accent


The opening credit scenes is a shot of the NJ Turnpike, right where I used to live. Weird seeing those shots as it's all familar territory. And let me tell you, the depiction of the Mafia is pretty accurate.

----------


## Dazzle

> The opening credit scenes is a shot of the NJ Turnpike, right where I used to live. Weird seeing those shots as it's all familar territory. And let me tell you, the depiction of the Mafia is pretty accurate.


Interesting...  :Smile:

----------


## GloriaW

Looking forward to Lacey Turners return; a soap actress who can act. Anyone catch her last night on Call the Midwife? Brilliant portrayal and shows how she can move the viewer.

----------

flappinfanny (04-02-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Looking forward to Lacey Turners return; a soap actress who can act. Anyone catch her last night on Call the Midwife? Brilliant portrayal and shows how she can move the viewer.


I used to love Stacey, she was my favourite character, but I felt her character had been done to death by the time she left.  I hope EE doesn't become the Stacey Slater show again.  

I haven't read any spoilers but I'd be surprised if she's back for the long-term because Lacey seems to be getting plenty of other work.

----------

kayuqtuq (11-02-2014), lizann (03-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I used to love Stacey, she was my favourite character, but I felt her character had been done to death by the time she left.  I hope EE doesn't become the Stacey Slater show again.  
> 
> I haven't read any spoilers but I'd be surprised if she's back for the long-term because Lacey seems to be getting plenty of other work.


She has made a go of it after leaving the show so I would agree that in all probabliity she would not be staying indefinitely.

----------


## GloriaW

> I used to love Stacey, she was my favourite character, but I felt her character had been done to death by the time she left.  I hope EE doesn't become the Stacey Slater show again.  
> 
> I haven't read any spoilers but I'd be surprised if she's back for the long-term because Lacey seems to be getting plenty of other work.


She has made a go of it after leaving the show so I would agree that in all probabliity she would not be staying indefinitely.

----------


## flappinfanny

line of the night goes to dexter (innit) hartman:


' can you give me a minute to put the crown jewels back in the safe.'  :Big Grin:

----------

GloriaW (04-02-2014), shygirl16 (04-02-2014), tammyy2j (04-02-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

line of the night goes to dexter (innit) hartman:


' can you give me a minute to put the crown jewels back in the safe.'  :Big Grin:

----------

tammyy2j (04-02-2014)

----------


## shygirl16

Feel so bad for Shirley as Deano hung up on her.

----------


## tammyy2j

> line of the night goes to dexter (innit) hartman:
> 
> 
> ' can you give me a minute to put the crown jewels back in the safe.'


Yes very funny 

I think I would like to see Nancy with Tamwar than Dexter though

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Nikki living with Terry?

----------


## moonstorm

Nancy would eat Tamwar for breakfast!

----------


## GloriaW

> Nancy would eat Tamwar for breakfast!


You got that right and spit out the bones.

----------

sarah c (04-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Nancy would eat Tamwar for breakfast!


You got that right and spit out the bones.

----------


## GloriaW

> Feel so bad for Shirley as Deano hung up on her.


Didn't expect anything else did you? But we know he's set to return to the show so ultimately they will interact.

----------


## GloriaW

> Feel so bad for Shirley as Deano hung up on her.


Didn't expect anything else did you? But we know he's set to return to the show so ultimately they will interact.

----------


## sarah c

> Nancy would eat Tamwar for breakfast!


Too right!!! The poor boy would never recover!!

----------


## megan999

> Which ones do you not like?


Stan and aunt babe. Rumours are slyvie will be appearing soon and also deano. Ridiculous how many people there r in the carter family cast now. Might as well call it the carter show, not EastEnders

----------

kayuqtuq (11-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Stan and aunt babe. Rumours are slyvie will be appearing soon and also deano. Ridiculous how many people there r in the carter family cast now. Might as well call it the carter show, not EastEnders


Aunt Babe I could live without as well as Tina who they have as the lesbian poster girl. The wardrobe department seems to be having fun dressing her in what they consider to be quirky attire. They're trying too hard and she comes off looking contrived.

----------


## GloriaW

> Stan and aunt babe. Rumours are slyvie will be appearing soon and also deano. Ridiculous how many people there r in the carter family cast now. Might as well call it the carter show, not EastEnders


Aunt Babe I could live without as well as Tina who they have as the lesbian poster girl. The wardrobe department seems to be having fun dressing her in what they consider to be quirky attire. They're trying too hard and she comes off looking contrived.

----------


## shygirl16

> Didn't expect anything else did you? But we know he's set to return to the show so ultimately they will interact.



I no he ain't in the show yet but not sure what I expected. It was just a ten sec scene after looking forward to it.

----------


## GloriaW

> I no he ain't in the show yet but not sure what I expected. It was just a ten sec scene after looking forward to it.


Well, I wasn't surprised considering their history.

----------


## GloriaW

> I no he ain't in the show yet but not sure what I expected. It was just a ten sec scene after looking forward to it.


Well, I wasn't surprised considering their history.

----------


## flappinfanny

There were nice scenes with Liam and Carol.  I think Nancy and Tam would make an interesting couple.  Lady Di is adorable and steals every scene she is in.   :Smile:

----------

GloriaW (05-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> There were nice scenes with Liam and Carol.  I think Nancy and Tam would make an interesting couple.  Lady Di is adorable and steals every scene she is in.


Agree about the Liam/Carol scenes. Nice to see her melt a bit, she's usually so frosty and bitter even way before this cancer storyline. Lady Di is the real star of the show I think.

But Mas...has he taken the Dr. Jekyll Mr. Hyde formula? What a monster he's turned into. And totally blaming everyone else for his actions. Fatboy has been sainted by all this.

----------


## GloriaW

> There were nice scenes with Liam and Carol.  I think Nancy and Tam would make an interesting couple.  Lady Di is adorable and steals every scene she is in.


Agree about the Liam/Carol scenes. Nice to see her melt a bit, she's usually so frosty and bitter even way before this cancer storyline. Lady Di is the real star of the show I think.

But Mas...has he taken the Dr. Jekyll Mr. Hyde formula? What a monster he's turned into. And totally blaming everyone else for his actions. Fatboy has been sainted by all this.

----------


## tammyy2j

David you idiot

----------


## sarah c

> David you idiot


David being David.?

----------


## Dazzle

> David being David.?


David's just gone and proved that Carol was right to keep him at arm's length  :Angry: 

I was really hoping that he'd changed...

(I still love watching him, anyway  :Love: )

----------

GloriaW (05-02-2014), tammyy2j (05-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> David's just gone and proved that Carol was right to keep him at arm's length 
> 
> I was really hoping that he'd changed...
> 
> (I still love watching him, anyway )


He's pretty charismatic, alright. I like his eyes. And Carol's continual throwing of cold water on him gave him the perfect excuse to misbehave with a woman who has been literally throwing herself at him. Personally, I can't stand the Carol character. She's always been so acidic and shrill. Couldnt' even manage much sympathy for her with her recent problems, I dislike the character that much.

----------


## GloriaW

> David's just gone and proved that Carol was right to keep him at arm's length 
> 
> I was really hoping that he'd changed...
> 
> (I still love watching him, anyway )


He's pretty charismatic, alright. I like his eyes. And Carol's continual throwing of cold water on him gave him the perfect excuse to misbehave with a woman who has been literally throwing herself at him. Personally, I can't stand the Carol character. She's always been so acidic and shrill. Couldnt' even manage much sympathy for her with her recent problems, I dislike the character that much.

----------


## Dazzle

> He's pretty charismatic, alright. I like his eyes. And Carol's continual throwing of cold water on him gave him the perfect excuse to misbehave with a woman who has been literally throwing herself at him. Personally, I can't stand the Carol character. She's always been so acidic and shrill. Couldnt' even manage much sympathy for her with her recent problems, I dislike the character that much.


Yes, she is hard to like, alright, but Lyndsey Coulson's acting keeps her just this side of likeable for me.

I don't think her recent behaviour gives David an excuse for being unfaithful, for several reasons:

1.  He's known her all their lives and knew exactly what he was getting into this time around;

2.  Her cancer entitles her to be miserable at the moment;

3.  She's behaved coldly towards him because she mistrusts him - for very good reason as he's cheated on her time and time again.

----------

lizann (05-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Yes, she is hard to like, alright, but Lyndsey Coulson's acting keeps her just this side of likeable for me.
> 
> I don't think her recent behaviour gives David an excuse for being unfaithful, for several reasons:
> 
> 1.  He's known her all their lives and knew exactly what he was getting into this time around;
> 
> 2.  Her cancer entitles her to be miserable at the moment;
> 
> 
> 3.  She's behaved coldly towards him because she mistrusts him - for very good reason as he's cheated on her time and time again.


Jeez and I think her acting recently especially with the cancer storyline has been woefully lacking. When they told her and she sat in the office blank faced with a tear trickling down the face there was nothing behind the eyes. All she could do was stare and have that tear trickle. A really talented actress conveys deep emotions with the eyes, she just doesn't have it.

I do agree there is no justification for his betrayal though. But she's a cold, brittle type on a good day so nothing new there.

----------


## GloriaW

> Yes, she is hard to like, alright, but Lyndsey Coulson's acting keeps her just this side of likeable for me.
> 
> I don't think her recent behaviour gives David an excuse for being unfaithful, for several reasons:
> 
> 1.  He's known her all their lives and knew exactly what he was getting into this time around;
> 
> 2.  Her cancer entitles her to be miserable at the moment;
> 
> 
> 3.  She's behaved coldly towards him because she mistrusts him - for very good reason as he's cheated on her time and time again.


Jeez and I think her acting recently especially with the cancer storyline has been woefully lacking. When they told her and she sat in the office blank faced with a tear trickling down the face there was nothing behind the eyes. All she could do was stare and have that tear trickle. A really talented actress conveys deep emotions with the eyes, she just doesn't have it.

I do agree there is no justification for his betrayal though. But she's a cold, brittle type on a good day so nothing new there.

----------


## Dazzle

> Jeez and I think her acting recently especially with the cancer storyline has been woefully lacking. When they told her and she sat in the office blank faced with a tear trickling down the face there was nothing behind the eyes. All she could do was stare and have that tear trickle. A really talented actress conveys deep emotions with the eyes, she just doesn't have it.


I guess I interpreted that scene as her being shocked and numb, which is how I imagine I'd feel in that situation.  I can understand why you don't like her acting, as she has a brittleness to her, but I find her one of the better actors in EE.  I certainly prefer her to someone like Jessie Wallace, whose acting as Kat is much-lauded.  I don't see that all, personally.

----------

lizann (05-02-2014), parkerman (09-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I guess I interpreted that scene as her being shocked and numb, which is how I imagine I'd feel in that situation.  I can understand why you don't like her acting, as she has a brittleness to her, but I find her one of the better actors in EE.  I certainly prefer her to someone like Jessie Wallace, whose acting as Kat is much-lauded.  I don't see that all, personally.


An effective actress can convey a shocked state but still the emotion is there behind the eyes. She hasn't got it. Jesse Wallace isn't anything to write home about either. Now, Joy Joyner could do it and so can Lacey Turner. Two soap actresses that can act.

----------


## GloriaW

> I guess I interpreted that scene as her being shocked and numb, which is how I imagine I'd feel in that situation.  I can understand why you don't like her acting, as she has a brittleness to her, but I find her one of the better actors in EE.  I certainly prefer her to someone like Jessie Wallace, whose acting as Kat is much-lauded.  I don't see that all, personally.


An effective actress can convey a shocked state but still the emotion is there behind the eyes. She hasn't got it. Jesse Wallace isn't anything to write home about either. Now, Joy Joyner could do it and so can Lacey Turner. Two soap actresses that can act.

----------


## Dazzle

> An effective actress can convey a shocked state but still the emotion is there behind the eyes. She hasn't got it. Jesse Wallace isn't anything to write home about either. Now, Joy Joyner could do it and so can Lacey Turner. Two soap actresses that can act.


Well you won't get any argument from me about Lacey Turner, who's a fabulous actress  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> I guess I interpreted that scene as her being shocked and numb, which is how I imagine I'd feel in that situation.  I can understand why you don't like her acting, as she has a brittleness to her, but I find her one of the better actors in EE.  I certainly prefer her to someone like Jessie Wallace, whose acting as Kat is much-lauded.  I don't see that all, personally.


she is a better actress than lacey and jessie and jo

----------


## GloriaW

> she is a better actress than lacey and jessie and jo


OH my God. Hopeless.

----------


## GloriaW

> she is a better actress than lacey and jessie and jo


OH my God. Hopeless.

----------


## lizann

> OH my God. Hopeless.


jessie was decent on her first turn as kat then all her storylines were the same her cheating and being dirty over her abuse and same with lacey a cheat and bipolar same old thing for them both 

lindsey coulson is a very good actress as shown in other shows as is linda henry and patsy palmer

----------


## lizann

> OH my God. Hopeless.


jessie was decent on her first turn as kat then all her storylines were the same her cheating and being dirty over her abuse and same with lacey a cheat and bipolar same old thing for them both 

lindsey coulson is a very good actress as shown in other shows as is linda henry and patsy palmer

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> jessie was decent on her first turn as kat then all her storylines were the same her cheating and being dirty over her abuse and same with lacey a cheat and bipolar same old thing for them both 
> 
> lindsey coulson is a very good actress as shown in other shows as is linda henry and patsy palmer


I never was impressed with Wallace except as a broad, cartoonish entertaining character as Kat. Lacey Turner displayed her acting ability and garnered 33 awards for Eastenders, then has been doing excellent work in various shows such as Bedlam and very recently a great turn on Call the Midwife. She has won more British Soap Awards than any other actor in any soap, and, at the age of 17, she was the youngest person to ever win 'Best Actress',] an award she went on to win four times.In 2013, she also starred in the television movie Our Girl, which will return for a full series in 2014. EE is lucky to have her do a return stint.

If you actually think Coulson is a better actress then truly there is no hope. :Wal2l: 

Linda Henry is effective in her role as Shirley as is Patsy Palmer as Bianca. But neither of them have the abilities that Turner has nor even near what Joy Joyner achieved.

----------


## tammyy2j

Given a decent storyline and script there is potential for all to be great actors and actresses

----------


## GloriaW

> Given a decent storyline and script there is potential for all to be great actors and actresses


They're hardly going to get that with soaps and add to that the directorial element. They churn these soaps out with little time for refinements in the performances. Which makes it all the more impressive when you do get a good performance such as you find with the actresses I noted.

----------


## GloriaW

> Given a decent storyline and script there is potential for all to be great actors and actresses


They're hardly going to get that with soaps and add to that the directorial element. They churn these soaps out with little time for refinements in the performances. Which makes it all the more impressive when you do get a good performance such as you find with the actresses I noted.

----------


## Perdita

Are you a drama teacher or an actress yourself? You seem well informed and knowledgeable

----------

GloriaW (06-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Are you a drama teacher or an actress yourself? You seem well informed and knowledgeable


I'll take that as a compliment and thank you. :Heart:  I've just had a lifelong interest in acting and cinema especially. I appreciate the craft and  have followed reviews and interviews about the subject for years.

I came to the UK nearly a decade ago now and was taken with the UK soaps. I disliked the US ones but found the UK ones much more entertaining in general in spite of their obvious shortcomings. Also, Britrish cinema has produced some of the finest films ever made and still is going strong.

----------


## flappinfanny

Good scenes with Johnny and Whitney.  Sam Strike is proving to be a good edition to the soap, a very capable actor.

----------

GloriaW (07-02-2014), lizann (07-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Good scenes with Johnny and Whitney.  Sam Strike is proving to be a good edition to the soap, a very capable actor.


Yes, he's believable and the setup was powerful. I like how EE is highiighting the issues for young male gays with this plot and Strike was a good choice. 

I tell you though, I am so sick of having to see Mick talk reason to Linda concerning her not understanding first his sister, now their own son. He's got more understanding and empathy in his little finger then she does in her whole mini skirted body. And visually, I never can take to the two of them together. She looks older then him and I just find the chemistry lacking between them. Not on Dwyers part, for his acting is convincing.

----------


## GloriaW

> Good scenes with Johnny and Whitney.  Sam Strike is proving to be a good edition to the soap, a very capable actor.


Yes, he's believable and the setup was powerful. I like how EE is highiighting the issues for young male gays with this plot and Strike was a good choice. 

I tell you though, I am so sick of having to see Mick talk reason to Linda concerning her not understanding first his sister, now their own son. He's got more understanding and empathy in his little finger then she does in her whole mini skirted body. And visually, I never can take to the two of them together. She looks older then him and I just find the chemistry lacking between them. Not on Dwyers part, for his acting is convincing.

----------


## lizann

> I never was impressed with Wallace except as a broad, cartoonish entertaining character as Kat. Lacey Turner displayed her acting ability and garnered 33 awards for Eastenders, then has been doing excellent work in various shows such as Bedlam and very recently a great turn on Call the Midwife. She has won more British Soap Awards than any other actor in any soap, and, at the age of 17, she was the youngest person to ever win 'Best Actress',] an award she went on to win four times.In 2013, she also starred in the television movie Our Girl, which will return for a full series in 2014. EE is lucky to have her do a return stint.
> 
> If you actually think Coulson is a better actress then truly there is no hope.
> 
> Linda Henry is effective in her role as Shirley as is Patsy Palmer as Bianca. But neither of them have the abilities that Turner has nor even near what Joy Joyner achieved.


no hope so  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i would rate her higher than lacey, jo and jessie

----------


## flappinfanny

A Great Duff Duff.  Can't wait until Monday.   :Smile:

----------


## GloriaW

> no hope so 
> 
> i would rate her higher than lacey, jo and jessie


Hopeless.

----------


## GloriaW

> no hope so 
> 
> i would rate her higher than lacey, jo and jessie


Hopeless.

----------


## GloriaW

Peek a boo, we've spotted Tracey. Thought Kat was going to break the glass and leap off the bus.

Is Mas done now with his downward spiral? Only thing left was for him to commit murder. Saw Nitin Gandra on a show hinting there's more to come for the character and how much he's enjoying playing him not as such a goodey goodey for a change.

David seems sincere in his commitment to Carol during her cancer ordeal so here's hoping that his dalliance recently was just due to the old fire down below.

----------


## GloriaW

Peek a boo, we've spotted Tracey. Thought Kat was going to break the glass and leap off the bus.

Is Mas done now with his downward spiral? Only thing left was for him to commit murder. Saw Nitin Gandra on a show hinting there's more to come for the character and how much he's enjoying playing him not as such a goodey goodey for a change.

David seems sincere in his commitment to Carol during her cancer ordeal so here's hoping that his dalliance recently was just due to the old fire down below.

----------


## parkerman

Well done for spotting Tracey, Gloria. The rest of us only managed to see Stacey.

----------

lizann (09-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Well done for spotting Tracey, Gloria. The rest of us only managed to see Stacey.


Well done for being the self appointed nitpicking critic. Feel better now?

I must follow your lead and carefully watch that you cross every t and dot every i. And take some sarcasm lessons as well.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I feel much better now.

I think you've completely ruined this forum, quite honestly, and I have decided after my brief comeback that this time I have really had enough.

So goodbye everyone, it was nice knowing you.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I feel much better now.

I think you've completely ruined this forum, quite honestly, and I have decided after my brief comeback that this time I have really had enough.

So goodbye everyone, it was nice knowing you.

----------

alan45 (09-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Yes, I feel much better now.
> 
> I think you've completely ruined this forum, quite honestly, and I have decided after my brief comeback that this time I have really had enough.
> 
> So goodbye everyone, it was nice knowing you.


I've "ruined" the forum? What a big baby. Unbelievable.

----------


## GloriaW

> Yes, I feel much better now.
> 
> I think you've completely ruined this forum, quite honestly, and I have decided after my brief comeback that this time I have really had enough.
> 
> So goodbye everyone, it was nice knowing you.


I've "ruined" the forum? What a big baby. Unbelievable.

----------


## flappinfanny

Well I think it is nice to have new blood on the forum and I think everybody should be welcome,  we don't have to agree on everything.   It would be boring if we did.

 It is known that I blow the EastEnders trumpet loudly  and stick up for the show with my rose tinted glasses on.  The nice thing about this forum is it is generally a friendly one.   :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

Well I think it is nice to have new blood on the forum and I think everybody should be welcome,  we don't have to agree on everything.   It would be boring if we did.

 It is known that I blow the EastEnders trumpet loudly  and stick up for the show with my rose tinted glasses on.  The nice thing about this forum is it is generally a friendly one.   :Smile:

----------

GloriaW (09-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Well I think it is nice to have new blood on the forum and I think everybody should be welcome,  we don't have to agree on everything.   It would be boring if we did.
> 
>  It is known that I blow the EastEnders trumpet loudly  and stick up for the show with my rose tinted glasses on.  The nice thing about this forum is it is generally a friendly one.


Thanks very much. I've enjoyed being able to discuss EE and Corrie as well. I've only watched the shows for the past ten years but took to them immediately. Healthy debate isn't a bad thing and I sure don't expect everyone to see the show through the same eyes. That's an impossibility.  But that's what makes these discussions interesting; seeing all the takes and angles everyone has on watching the same thing.
And it is possible to agree to disagree without resorting to sarcasm.

----------


## GloriaW

> Well I think it is nice to have new blood on the forum and I think everybody should be welcome,  we don't have to agree on everything.   It would be boring if we did.
> 
>  It is known that I blow the EastEnders trumpet loudly  and stick up for the show with my rose tinted glasses on.  The nice thing about this forum is it is generally a friendly one.


Thanks very much. I've enjoyed being able to discuss EE and Corrie as well. I've only watched the shows for the past ten years but took to them immediately. Healthy debate isn't a bad thing and I sure don't expect everyone to see the show through the same eyes. That's an impossibility.  But that's what makes these discussions interesting; seeing all the takes and angles everyone has on watching the same thing.
And it is possible to agree to disagree without resorting to sarcasm.

----------


## Dazzle

Parkerman is a very well-respected member of this forum and I certainly don't want him to leave.  Please don't, Norman  :Sad: 

On the other hand, I've enjoyed my recent debates with Gloria, even though we don't agree on everything.  She can be a bit abrupt, but hasn't said anything I find offensive.  Let's face it, that honour's always gone to Alan  :Big Grin: 

This forum had been too quiet recently so needed new members to inject some life into it.  Everyone who wants to discuss the soaps now seems to go to the Digital Spy forums, which I find a quite unpleasant place to be.  It's full of horrible people.

Parkerman, you can put members you don't like on an "Ignore List" so you don't have to read their comments (I've done it myself).  I'll be upset if you've left for good  :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

Going back to EE, my heart melted when Carol asked David to marry her  :Love:  :Heart: 

I wasn't expecting that!

----------


## GloriaW

> Going back to EE, my heart melted when Carol asked David to marry her 
> 
> I wasn't expecting that!


I was also surpised to see how devoted he was to her during her chemo session. Well, I posted about that previously too. I hope that he's serious and consistent at least until she's back on her feet again.

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Going back to EE, my heart melted when Carol asked David to marry her 
> 
> I wasn't expecting that!


I was also surpised to see how devoted he was to her during her chemo session. Well, I posted about that previously too. I hope that he's serious and consistent at least until she's back on her feet again.

----------


## sarah c

> I was also surpised to see how devoted he was to her during her chemo session. Well, I posted about that previously too. I hope that he's serious and consistent at least until she's back on her feet again.


Hmmm but he is david because you never know where the eye will rove next!!?

----------


## Dazzle

> Hmmm but he is david because you never know where the eye will rove next!!?


I think (hope, at least) that he's genuine about Carol and will be faithful for a good while at least.

Unfortunately, I think that kiss with Nikki will come back to bite him just as he and Carol are at their happiest  :Sad:

----------


## sarah c

> Well done for spotting Tracey, Gloria. The rest of us only managed to see Stacey.


That said I think 'spot Tracey' would make a good side game for watching EE?

Will Tracey appear this episode and for added spice, will she speak?

----------


## GloriaW

> Hmmm but he is david because you never know where the eye will rove next!!?


I know which makes one uneasy about counting on him to be consistent.

----------


## GloriaW

> Hmmm but he is david because you never know where the eye will rove next!!?


I know which makes one uneasy about counting on him to be consistent.

----------


## lizann

good idea kat involve max

----------


## GloriaW

> good idea kat involve max


She was like a headless chicken running around shouting the "good" news. See his face? :Nono:

----------


## sarah c

Everyone knows you don't ask the driver of the bus to let you off, you were in traffic kat just press the emergency door button and hop off??!!

----------


## GloriaW

> Everyone knows you don't ask the driver of the bus to let you off, you were in traffic kat just press the emergency door button and hop off??!!


Yes, but this is Kat we're talking about here. Never one to have a cool head in a crisis. She's making Afiie crazy with this too.

----------


## GloriaW

> Everyone knows you don't ask the driver of the bus to let you off, you were in traffic kat just press the emergency door button and hop off??!!


Yes, but this is Kat we're talking about here. Never one to have a cool head in a crisis. She's making Afiie crazy with this too.

----------


## tammyy2j

What message on was on Alfie's mobile phone, has he another bird on the go  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

GloriaW (11-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> What message on was on Alfie's mobile phone, has he another bird on the go


That's what I lked to know. I was puzzled when I saw it *I miss you" but I doubt he's having an affair and expect some other explanation. Who would have his number and be missing him?

----------


## GloriaW

> What message on was on Alfie's mobile phone, has he another bird on the go


That's what I lked to know. I was puzzled when I saw it *I miss you" but I doubt he's having an affair and expect some other explanation. Who would have his number and be missing him?

On second thought, he's just returned from Australia. Could someone there have formed an attachment to him? He seems still smitten with Kat though and genuinely disappointed by the interference of this Stacey sighting to his hotel night plans with her, so maybe it's a more one sided thing?

----------


## sarah c

well at the risk of being a pedant.....


the number on Alfie's phone came up as 07xxx      if it was a text from overseas would it not come up as +44 0xxxx??

so it is someone in the UK or the continuity team are again assuming we are brain dead?

----------

GloriaW (11-02-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## GloriaW

> well at the risk of being a pedant.....
> 
> 
> the number on Alfie's phone came up as 07xxx      if it was a text from overseas would it not come up as +44 0xxxx??
> 
> so it is someone in the UK or the continuity team are again assuming we are brain dead?


Smart catch! I didn't see that. But the writers are brain dead themselves in general.

----------


## GloriaW

> Roxy or Spencer perhaps


Roxy? I thnk that's as dead as a doornail.

----------


## sarah c

> Everyone knows you don't ask the driver of the bus to let you off, you were in traffic kat just press the emergency door button and hop off??!!


Oh if only the Routemaster was back!!?

----------


## GloriaW

> That's what I lked to know. I was puzzled when I saw it *I miss you" but I doubt he's having an affair and expect some other explanation. Who would have his number and be missing him?
> 
> On second thought, he's just returned from Australia. Could someone there have formed an attachment to him? He seems still smitten with Kat though and genuinely disappointed by the interference of this Stacey sighting to his hotel night plans with her, so maybe it's a more one sided thing?


This may be a first; I'm quoting myself. Well, he admitted tonight that he did something he shouldn't have in Australia.

----------


## lizann

> That's what I lked to know. I was puzzled when I saw it *I miss you" but I doubt he's having an affair and expect some other explanation. Who would have his number and be missing him?


little mo

----------


## GloriaW

> little mo


Nah, it's some Aussie chick.

----------


## GloriaW

> little mo


Nah, it's some Aussie chick.

----------


## flappinfanny

> Nah, it's some Aussie chick.


Probably called Sheila.  

I applaud the wardrobe department at the beeb for cutting costs, but wasn't that solicitor woman wearing Shirley's Coat?

Nice to have Peter back.

----------


## flappinfanny

I wish Alfie (the pearly king) had stopped in Oz, he could have visited relatives in Ramsey Street.

----------


## Kim

Fairly sure that Alfie's broken the law, the question is whether he has cheated or it was a one sided thing? It came as a surprise to me that Kat seems to be more popular on other forums than Alfie. If he has cheated, it'll do him no favours at all. While Kat has cheated a ridiculous amount of times (largely under Bryan Kirkwood who everyone seems to say ruined EastEnders anyway) she is showing that she's changed. Cheating on someone who's pregnant with your twins would be the lowest of the low.

I thought the number came up as +61? That is Australian. It would only come up as +44 if someone from the UK had texted Alfie while he was in Oz.

Cheating is too obvious as a secret and with DTC's form, I would be disappointed if it turned out to be that. There is enough of it going on in EastEnders recently anyway (Denise kissing Fatboy, David kissing Nikki.)

----------


## GloriaW

> I wish Alfie (the pearly king) had stopped in Oz, he could have visited relatives in Ramsey Street.


Is it me or is he more OTT then usual lately, even for a pearly king? Next stop Vegas.

----------

flappinfanny (13-02-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

A not-so-unexpected twist that Danny is the guy that Johnny was speaking to online.  I knew it was him during the scene that Nancy and Johnny were talking about the guy in the Vic, and Danny was standing in the background in a contrived fashion.

I enjoyed Kat and Max's investigations - maybe they should open a private detective agency?  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

> A not-so-unexpected twist that Danny is the guy that Johnny was speaking to online.  I knew it was him during the scene that Nancy and Johnny were talking about the guy in the Vic, and Danny was standing in the background in a contrived fashion.
> 
> I enjoyed Kat and Max's investigations - maybe they should open a private detective agency?


So Danny is the Walford wonder who was talking on line to Johnny through the dating site?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> So Danny is the Walford wonder who was talking on line to Johnny through the dating site?


Yeah, he confirmed it at the end of last night's episode.  Did you miss a bit?

----------

tammyy2j (12-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Fairly sure that Alfie's broken the law, the question is whether he has cheated or it was a one sided thing? It came as a surprise to me that Kat seems to be more popular on other forums than Alfie. If he has cheated, it'll do him no favours at all. While Kat has cheated a ridiculous amount of times (largely under Bryan Kirkwood who everyone seems to say ruined EastEnders anyway) she is showing that she's changed. Cheating on someone who's pregnant with your twins would be the lowest of the low.
> 
> I thought the number came up as +61? That is Australian. It would only come up as +44 if someone from the UK had texted Alfie while he was in Oz.
> 
> Cheating is too obvious as a secret and with DTC's form, I would be disappointed if it turned out to be that. There is enough of it going on in EastEnders recently anyway (Denise kissing Fatboy, David kissing Nikki.)


Infidelity is the meat and bones of soaps.

----------


## GloriaW

> Fairly sure that Alfie's broken the law, the question is whether he has cheated or it was a one sided thing? It came as a surprise to me that Kat seems to be more popular on other forums than Alfie. If he has cheated, it'll do him no favours at all. While Kat has cheated a ridiculous amount of times (largely under Bryan Kirkwood who everyone seems to say ruined EastEnders anyway) she is showing that she's changed. Cheating on someone who's pregnant with your twins would be the lowest of the low.
> 
> I thought the number came up as +61? That is Australian. It would only come up as +44 if someone from the UK had texted Alfie while he was in Oz.
> 
> Cheating is too obvious as a secret and with DTC's form, I would be disappointed if it turned out to be that. There is enough of it going on in EastEnders recently anyway (Denise kissing Fatboy, David kissing Nikki.)


Infidelity is the meat and bones of soaps.

----------


## Kim

> Yeah, he confirmed it at the end of last night's episode.  Did you miss a bit?


I wasn't so sure that that was confirmation. Wouldn't put it past DTC to turn it on its head.

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I wasn't so sure that that was confirmation. Wouldn't put it past DTC to turn it on its head.


You're right, I suppose Danny could have overheard Johnny and Nancy talking about the Walford Wonder and pretended it was him.  As I mentioned, he was conspicuously in the background of the scene at the time.  It'll be a good twist if it isn't him.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yeah, he confirmed it at the end of last night's episode.  Did you miss a bit?


Oh must have

----------


## lizann

alfie's paranoia overload thinking kat and max at it like rabbits :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

I liked the little scene that was obviously recently inserted about the flooding etc. Nicely done, and makes EE more relevant and topical.

Ian seems to have his doubts about Denise's story.

I'm liking the new Shabnam now, she's a better actress than I first thought.  I wonder if she'll get over that Fatboy isn't a Muslim?

The slow build-up to Stacey's return has been good and unpredictable.

----------

Glen1 (15-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I liked the little scene that was obviously recently inserted about the flooding etc. Nicely done, and makes EE more relevant and topical.
> 
> Ian seems to have his doubts about Denise's story.
> 
> I'm liking the new Shabnam now, she's a better actress than I first thought.  I wonder if she'll get over that Fatboy isn't a Muslim?
> 
> The slow build-up to Stacey's return has been good and unpredictable.


Missed it as I've been on a Valentine's weekend getaway. I to have been happy with the suspense build up of Stacey's return. Good dramatic device and fitting for the reentry of an award winning soap actress. 

I feel the same about Shabnam now too. She came on pretty horrible but her humanity is showing and it puts her in a very different light. How will she deal with Fatboy's different religious values? Hard to say as she's been having to deal with a lot of turn of events that have gone completely against her spiritual convictions. They'll have to watch it though for the Muslim viewers tend to have decided opinons on how Muslims are portrayed.

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2014), flappinfanny (16-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> I liked the little scene that was obviously recently inserted about the flooding etc. Nicely done, and makes EE more relevant and topical.
> 
> Ian seems to have his doubts about Denise's story.
> 
> I'm liking the new Shabnam now, she's a better actress than I first thought.  I wonder if she'll get over that Fatboy isn't a Muslim?
> 
> The slow build-up to Stacey's return has been good and unpredictable.


Missed it as I've been on a Valentine's weekend getaway. I to have been happy with the suspense build up of Stacey's return. Good dramatic device and fitting for the reentry of an award winning soap actress. 

I feel the same about Shabnam now too. She came on pretty horrible but her humanity is showing and it puts her in a very different light. How will she deal with Fatboy's different religious values? Hard to say as she's been having to deal with a lot of turn of events that have gone completely against her spiritual convictions. They'll have to watch it though for the Muslim viewers tend to have decided opinons on how Muslims are portrayed.

----------


## flappinfanny

nice scenes with whit, johnny and lucy.  they make a nice unit, i hope they pursue this some more.  

loved denise having a go at ian:

'Is that right Willy Wonka!'

----------

lizann (16-02-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

nice scenes with whit, johnny and lucy.  they make a nice unit, i hope they pursue this some more.  

loved denise having a go at ian:

'Is that right Willy Wonka!'

----------

GloriaW (17-02-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Missed it as I've been on a Valentine's weekend getaway.


Did you enjoy a romantic weeked?  :Heart:

----------


## GloriaW

> Did you enjoy a romantic weeked?


I did Daz, thanks for asking. Happier then a lot of our soap characters that's for sure.

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

QUOTE=Dazzle;803248]Did you enjoy a romantic weeked?  :Heart: [/QUOTE]

I did Daz, thanks for asking. Happier then a lot of our soap characters that's for sure. :Rotfl:

----------


## GloriaW

> 'Is that right Willy Wonka!'


Now that's an insult to Willyl Wonka!

----------


## GloriaW

> 'Is that right Willy Wonka!'


Now that's an insult to Willyl Wonka!

----------


## lizann

jane is better off without ian and so is denise

----------


## GloriaW

Looks to me now that Ian wants Jane. There's Denise trying to make it all work and underneath it all, he's still smitted with Jane.

----------


## lizann

> Looks to me now that Ian wants Jane. There's Denise trying to make it all work and underneath it all, he's still smitted with Jane.


yes he wants jane and is using bobby to get her back he deserves neither jane or denise

----------


## lizann

> Looks to me now that Ian wants Jane. There's Denise trying to make it all work and underneath it all, he's still smitted with Jane.


yes he wants jane and is using bobby to get her back he deserves neither jane or denise

----------

GloriaW (18-02-2014), tammyy2j (18-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

I am wondering also about the unsettled look on Jane's face when Ian wished her well with her partner. But what about her and Masood?

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder will we see Linda's mum and the Carters mother soon

----------


## GloriaW

I'd like to not see Linda's face at all. So sick of this character and her constant complaints and dramatics. Poor Mick, saddled with her, constantly having to calm her down and reason with her!

----------


## lizann

stacey took long enough leaving the area

----------


## GloriaW

It seemed an eternity. She had no clear exit. I kept wondering why she didn't just wrap the scarf around her lower face instead of constantly readjusting it. I suppose the director thought it would just emphasize her plight. :Thumbsdown: 

But great to see Lacey Turner back and the last scene was disturbing as she prepares for flight with the child in tow. Such a nice boyfriend to leave behind too. Ah well, the writers deemed it so.

----------


## Dazzle

> But great to see Lacey Turner back and the last scene was disturbing as she prepares for flight with the child in tow. Such a nice boyfriend to leave behind too. Ah well, the writers deemed it so.


Silly of her to go into the pub, where she could have (and did!) meet anyone.  I wonder what Lauren will do?

I enjoyed seeing Jane back again, she's certainly livened up Ian!  I think he was genuine in that he wanted her back for herself, not just to invest in the restaurant.

----------


## GloriaW

> Silly of her to go into the pub, where she could have (and did!) meet anyone.  I wonder what Lauren will do?
> 
> I enjoyed seeing Jane back again, she's certainly livened up Ian!  I think he was genuine in that he wanted her back for herself, not just to invest in the restaurant.


She was there in the alleyway trapped, crying and Mick's offer probably seemed like a way out. Really, she was in the center of town during the day. Where was safe? The bigger question is, why did she come back to live into the area in the first place? The writers just wanted here back.
Ian was genuine but he's burned her so much in the past she's only too quick to believe the worst of him. 

What I'd like to see is a Jane/Masood union. The obstacles of their respective spouses have been removed now.

----------


## GloriaW

> Silly of her to go into the pub, where she could have (and did!) meet anyone.  I wonder what Lauren will do?
> 
> I enjoyed seeing Jane back again, she's certainly livened up Ian!  I think he was genuine in that he wanted her back for herself, not just to invest in the restaurant.


She was there in the alleyway trapped, crying and Mick's offer probably seemed like a way out. Really, she was in the center of town during the day. Where was safe? The bigger question is, why did she come back to live into the area in the first place? The writers just wanted here back.
Ian was genuine but he's burned her so much in the past she's only too quick to believe the worst of him. 

What I'd like to see is a Jane/Masood union. The obstacles of their respective spouses have been removed now.

----------


## Dazzle

> She was there in the alleyway trapped, crying and Mick's offer probably seemed like a way out. Really, she was in the center of town during the day. Where was safe? The bigger question is, why did she come back to live into the area in the first place? The writers just wanted here back.


I see your point about being trapped in the alleyway, but I still feel she wouldn't have entered the living area of the Vic, given she had to go up the stairs and past the open doorway into the pub.  She would have been much safer to stay in the cellar.  Her decision-making isn't exactly logical at the moment, though.




> What I'd like to see is a Jane/Masood union. The obstacles of their respective spouses have been removed now.


I prefer the chemistry between Jane and Ian to Jane and Masood.

----------


## tammyy2j

I would like to see Jane back with Grant  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GloriaW

> I see your point about being trapped in the alleyway, but I still feel she wouldn't have entered the living area of the Vic, given she had to go up the stairs and past the open doorway into the pub.  She would have been much safer to stay in the cellar.  Her decision-making isn't exactly logical at the moment, though.
> 
> Bipolar and on the run doesn't make for calm, rational thinking I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the chemistry between Jane and Ian to Jane and Masood.


God.  :Nono: Ian was a disaster for Jane to have to live with. Masood was much better for her and they are kindred souls really.

----------


## Dazzle

> God. Ian was a disaster for Jane to have to live with. Masood was much better for her and they are kindred souls really.


Lol yeah, Jane and Ian were not good together and no sensible woman would go back to him.  Doesn't stop me from hoping it'll happen though  :Big Grin:

----------


## GloriaW

One way or aother Ian gets women. It never works out but for him hope springs eternal I guess!

----------


## Dazzle

Eastenders was good last night.  I was glad not to be drinking my tea when Aunt Babe suggested growing cannabis or I'd have spat it everywhere  :Rotfl: 

Looks like Jane and Stacey are thinking of sticking around...

I was wondering why the episode seemed never-ending when I realised that it was an hour-long special  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (24-02-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

nice to see kim back.   :Big Grin: 

great scenes with lauren and stacey.

----------


## flappinfanny

------------------

----------


## tammyy2j

I miss Kim 

How did Stacey have keys to Dot's house and know Dot had cough medicine for a child?

----------


## tammyy2j

Peter isn't too happy living with poor Billy and his kids

----------


## lizann

why has max got cora and dexter living with him?

----------


## flappinfanny

charlie brookes quality.  she can portray a sentence of words just by looking into her eyes.

----------

tammyy2j (27-02-2014)

----------


## Kim

I thought Janine was clever but I just don't see how she can seriously expect that to work.

Also, how did the police not notice that Stacey's passport was fake? Issued 9th May 2009, expires 19th May 2019. Right...

----------


## Dazzle

> How did Stacey have keys to Dot's house and know Dot had cough medicine for a child?


I thought I saw her pick the keys up from under the doormat...not sure how she knew there was children's medicine in the house - just hoping there was maybe?




> Also, how did the police not notice that Stacey's passport was fake? Issued 9th May 2009, expires 19th May 2019. Right...


Sorry, I've no idea how passports work.  What's the problem with "Jenny's" passport?

Loved the nostalgic feel of the last couple of episodes with all the talk of Bradley and Archie. Stacey and Lauren's conversion about Bradley had me in tears - I still miss him  :Sad: 

Janine, Stacey and Kat's scenes were enthralling.  I thought Janine would want something like that from Kat when Carol asked her to be a character witness for Alice.

Looks like we might be going to have a female-on-female domestic violence storyline, which could be interesting.

I enjoyed Kim's little scene too.  Less is definitely more where Kim's concerned  :Big Grin:

----------


## GloriaW

> I thought I saw her pick the keys up from under the doormat...not sure how she knew there was children's medicine in the house - just hoping there was maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I've no idea how passports work.  What's the problem with "Jenny's" passport?
> 
> Loved the nostalgic feel of the last couple of episodes with all the talk of Bradley and Archie. Stacey and Lauren's conversion about Bradley had me in tears - I still miss him 
> 
> Janine, Stacey and Kat's scenes were enthralling.  I thought Janine would want something like that from Kat when Carol asked her to be a character witness for Alice.
> ...


So odd when they spoke about Bradley and Stacey. Though it all was a soaps storyline I felt like it actually happened and I was mourning. 

Agree about those scenes in the jail though in spite of Janine's protestations at first we knew she had to give in so that the Stacey character could stay as we knew she would. Again, real life bumping up against the illusion.

----------


## lizann

bet max had a sausage surprise in his pants when he saw stacey  :Stick Out Tongue:  still enjoying the carters especially mick

----------

flappinfanny (28-02-2014), sarah c (28-02-2014), tammyy2j (04-03-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> bet max had a sausage surprise in his pants when he saw stacey


 :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

> bet max had a sausage surprise in his pants when he saw stacey


 :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

> Sorry, I've no idea how passports work.  What's the problem with "Jenny's" passport?


They're valid for 10 years, expiring the day before the date of issue in the 10th year, so it should expire on 8th May 2019.

What was with Alfie and Kat last night? Kat was acting like Stacey was all she cared about and Alfie clearly wasn't going to get rid of Stacey by telling Luke. He looked smug when Luke was being sick.

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> bet max had a sausage surprise in his pants when he saw stacey  still enjoying the carters especially mick


Lol...to give Jake Wood his due, Max certainly looked shocked to the core to see Stacey.




> They're valid for 10 years, expiring the day before the date of issue in the 10th year, so it should expire on 8th May 2019.
> 
> What was with Alfie and Kat last night? Kat was acting like Stacey was all she cared about and Alfie clearly wasn't going to get rid of Stacey by telling Luke. He looked smug when Luke was being sick.


Ah, thanks for the explanation of how passports work.  I haven't had one for a long time now  :Smile: 

It's funny how Kat's world suddenly revolves around Stacey, isn't it?

Enjoyable episode again  :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

pubes.  i never thought i would hear that word in a british soap.     :Rotfl:

----------


## Dazzle

Will Stacey return, I wonder?  Good on her for not wanting Alice to suffer for her actions.

She and Max still have that chemistry.  If she returns, I don't want them to get together though - I find the thought a bit icky  :Sick:  and a betrayal of Bradley  :Sad: 

I wonder if that's Tosh gone for good?  I hope so  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## lizann

no ones cares about alice not even uncle max letting kat lie for get stacey back near him

----------


## lizann

ronnie kill off sharon and her brat next please

----------

tammyy2j (04-03-2014)

----------


## kayuqtuq

Amy's come back from Eye Beef Ah as a completely different person and looking about two years older!  Must be something in the water over there.

----------

Glen1 (04-03-2014), lizann (04-03-2014), tammyy2j (04-03-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope we don't see Max and Stacey back on as a couple

I think Sharon is out to fleece Phil

----------

kayuqtuq (04-03-2014), lizann (04-03-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Amy's come back from Eye Beef Ah as a completely different person and looking about two years older!  Must be something in the water over there.


Will this one speak finally  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (04-03-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## flappinfanny

not sure which was more shocking  amy going from mute to brat  or morgan going off the chicken nuggets.  

loving  psycho ronnie.

----------

tammyy2j (05-03-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Loved the Ronnie/Sharon/Phil and Carol/David scenes the last couple of episodes.  Nice to see Jay and Roxy too.

Ronnie and Roxy seem to have a lot of cash to splash about  :Searchme:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Loved the Ronnie/Sharon/Phil and Carol/David scenes the last couple of episodes.  Nice to see Jay and Roxy too.
> 
> Ronnie and Roxy seem to have a lot of cash to splash about


Did Jack give Ronnie a divorce settlement plus she has Phil's cash he gave to Carl

----------

Dazzle (05-03-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Loved the Ronnie/Sharon/Phil and Carol/David scenes the last couple of episodes.  Nice to see Jay and Roxy too.
> 
> Ronnie and Roxy seem to have a lot of cash to splash about


Roxy inherited all Archie's cash

----------


## Dazzle

> Roxy inherited all Archie's cash


She spent that though - she's been broke for ages now.

----------


## tammyy2j

Roxy owned the salon too

----------

Dazzle (05-03-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Roxy owned the salon too


Thanks, I forgot about that  :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

so has stacey slater  left again, or is she due to come back after visiting her mum.

The soap writers really don't have good memories do they. when david was talking to max about carol having the dodgy cancer gene, he started talking about the next generation children he mentioned maxs kids then said dereks children, and jacks little girl. are we forgetting that jack has 3 children (amy, penny and Richard) and another sister was it suzy?

----------


## tammyy2j

For a moment the other night I thought Ronnie was going smooch cousin Phil she really has gone completely psycho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

phil's house must have plenty rooms to house phil sharon and her brat denny ronnie roxy amy and jay

----------


## Dazzle

Ronnie and Roxy talking in loud voices about Carl's murder just outside Amy's open bedroom door  :Wal2l: 

Why didn't Ronnie explain why she did it?  She could have easily talked over Roxy.  It gets on my nerves when the obvious isn't stated in soaps to prolong the drama  :Thumbsdown: 

Phil talking about killing Ronnie if she harms Sharon or Denny - foreshadowing?  :Searchme:

----------


## flappinfanny

it's albert squares version of the rovers(tardis)   :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

last we saw of carl's mother she was in a wheelchair in a nursing home but she looked fine tonight

----------


## lizann

roxy needs to get rid of the extensions 

who owns the youngster in dot and nick's picture was it ian or mark?

----------


## lizann

roxy needs to get rid of the extensions 

who owns the youngster in dot and nick's picture was it ian or mark?

----------


## flappinfanny

great scenes with june brown.  the anguish in dot's face when she was told about nick was almost to painful to watch.

----------

lizann (12-03-2014), tammyy2j (13-03-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I notice that Kat's pity and regret is for herself not Alice  :Thumbsdown: 

Liking Dot's grandson so far  :Wub: 

I wonder why the producers felt the need to kill off Nick Cotton?  Will he rise from the ashes one day?

----------

tammyy2j (13-03-2014)

----------


## lizann

why didn't nora go looking for kirsty and max?

----------


## tammyy2j

How did Carl's phone still have battery life?

----------


## lizann

ian is ok with alfie's burger van 

is this janine's trial or alice's one?

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked the scene in the church between Ian and David, nice to see them not arguing with each other 

Max knows Kat is lying, Carol wont be happy when she discovers this too and as she is ill why is Max letting her have more stress

----------

Dazzle (14-03-2014), lizann (15-03-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> I liked the scene in the church between Ian and David, nice to see them not arguing with each other


Loved David's answer to Ian's "would you still have slept with my wife?"  He's so funny and charming  :Wub:   Michael French is an excellent actor and works well with everyone.

I didn't quite understand what David was up to in court as I wasn't watching EE when all that happened.

----------

tammyy2j (17-03-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Phil says in rough voice 'Hand her over'  and Carl's mum just agrees???  How pathetic!!

----------


## flappinfanny

enjoyed friday's ep, lindsay coulson as always superb.  max ,max, max ,you bad lad.  alice is family.  derek will be turning in his grave. 'my alice.'    :Sad:

----------


## sarah c

> Phil says in rough voice 'Hand her over'  and Carl's mum just agrees???  How pathetic!!


Why have we forgotten that Carl's mum was in a hospice or care home, and Carl took Kirsty with him to se her because she was so ill?

Look fine to me last night??!!

----------


## LostVoodoo

Agreed on Carl's mum, is it even the same actress?! Also, she was really, really horrible to Carl when he visited her, it even looked like he'd grown up with a level of emotional abuse, should we forget that too?

----------


## lizann

i think jay has feelings for lola, him and abi seem to have run their course 

i don't trust charlie, dot shouldn't either 

is kim not coming back?

----------


## tammyy2j

I dislike the scenes with Max and Stacey now and I think a romance between them again is disrespectful to Bradley imo

Did Max say Dot also knows Stacey killed Archie? Max being a selfish pr*ck thinking with his d*ck letting Alice go down for murder who is innocent while Stacey a murderer goes free 

I hope Carol and Bianca all discover the truth about him and Kat's lies soon 

Who was the lady looking for Alfie?

Jake got rid of his beard fast  :Stick Out Tongue:  and I don't understand the reasoning for his return also as he brings nothing to the show imo

Why is Carl's brother in hospital? Did Phil or Ronnie do something to him?

----------

Dazzle (19-03-2014), lizann (19-03-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Peter has turned into a right snob (Ian's son) and is quite rude to Lola

----------


## flappinfanny

peter is only trying to help lola better herself.  i have never thought lola and peter were well matched. (i think the only thing going for them was probably the sex.) it wouldn't be the conversation.  :Rotfl:   ian was right.   lola is more suited to jay and abby is more suited to peter.  

loving  psycho ron   :Big Grin:

----------


## kayuqtuq

> Who was the lady looking for Alfie?



His Australian secret!

----------


## tammyy2j

> His Australian secret!


Did he get married over there?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

alfie better be damn good in bed for that amount of money

----------


## flappinfanny

i can't see the pearly king rising to the occasion.

----------

lizann (19-03-2014), moonstorm (19-03-2014)

----------


## Kim

> alfie better be damn good in bed for that amount of money


Kat only got 7k for sleeping with Andy and given her track record, one would assume that she's better in bed than he is!

Also, seriously Alfie, in the family home when Kat and Mo could be back at any time? Where's Lily anyway? She was there yesterday, so are we supposed to buy that she went to nursery with Tommy without being booked to go there?

A lot of people will lose all respect for Alfie if he goes through with this. His character is built on the fact that he's a family man who could never cheat on Kat, despite all the times that she did it to him.

----------

lizann (19-03-2014), Perdita (19-03-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm so glad Stacey knocked Max back - he's such a sleaze  :Sick: 

It's nice to know she has a lot of remorse for Bradley and Archie etc.

I really hope Kat doesn't go through with the lie.

----------

lizann (19-03-2014)

----------


## lizann

ha ha ha kat

----------


## flappinfanny

a crakcer of an episode, only spoilt by that truly awful storyline with alfie. i wish the cockney pearly king would bugger off back to oz and leave us in peace. poor kat.

lindsay coulson is behind brilliant. sad also this was charlie brookes last appearance. she will be sorely missed. hopefully janine or as kim would say janice will pop up in the square some time in the future.

----------

lizann (21-03-2014), moonstorm (21-03-2014), tammyy2j (21-03-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

----------------------

----------


## tammyy2j

I will miss Janine but that was a good exit for her glad she and Alice both got off and now Kat is in trouble, Charlie is a great actress and I really liked her scenes with David wish they more 

I hope Carol and Bianca discover Max also knew Kat was lying to save Stacey

----------

Dazzle (21-03-2014), lizann (21-03-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Bianca not realise she is living in Janine's house still?

----------


## Kim

Why is Janine free while Kat is facing a perjury charge? Janine lied under oath too.

I am sure Max's part will be discovered; looking forward to seeing it.

----------


## moonstorm

Can someone PLEASE tell me the point of the Alfie story???  It is as if they just threw it in the middle for no good reason.

----------

lizann (21-03-2014), Perdita (21-03-2014), tammyy2j (23-03-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Can someone PLEASE tell me the point of the Alfie story???  It is as if they just threw it in the middle for no good reason.


what is the point of alfie, he has been useless for a while especially since he was put back with kat and why is jake back too?

----------

moonstorm (22-03-2014), tammyy2j (23-03-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Can someone PLEASE tell me the point of the Alfie story???  It is as if they just threw it in the middle for no good reason.


what is the point of alfie, he has been useless for a while especially since he was put back with kat and why is jake back too?

----------


## lizann

> Does Bianca not realise she is living in Janine's house still?


rent free i'd bet

----------


## lizann

> Does Bianca not realise she is living in Janine's house still?


rent free i'd bet

----------


## lizann

bianca was too tame with kat 

surprised stacey told the truth will she be charged now with archie's murder

max needs to move on from her

----------


## lizann

bianca was too tame with kat 

surprised stacey told the truth will she be charged now with archie's murder

max needs to move on from her

----------


## tammyy2j

Cora is right about Charlie I'd say 

I don't think Nick is dead

----------

flappinfanny (26-03-2014), kayuqtuq (25-03-2014), lizann (26-03-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## flappinfanny

good old cora, she can smell a rat.  i shouldn't laugh but when that hand fell out the coffin, i couldn't help myself.   :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (26-03-2014)

----------


## lizann

> good old cora, she can smell a rat.  i shouldn't laugh but when that hand fell out the coffin, i couldn't help myself.


me too

----------


## lizann

> good old cora, she can smell a rat.  i shouldn't laugh but when that hand fell out the coffin, i couldn't help myself.


me too

----------


## lizann

dot got the ashes very quick whose ever they are  :Stick Out Tongue: 

sharon's bar looks small

----------


## lizann

dot got the ashes very quick whose ever they are  :Stick Out Tongue: 

sharon's bar looks small

----------


## flappinfanny

...............

----------


## flappinfanny

the opening of episode 1 on thurs was a little strange, had the camera man been on dots sherry? however liked the shot of the raven.  

june brown shone in both episodes tonight.  cora had the line of the night ' i'd like to propose a toast, to the lovely people of walford.'  :Big Grin: 

i did like the vic scenes for the wake.  if this had been corrie, it would have been warm and lovely and rita would have started a good old sing song in the rovers,  this being  walford, there was an argy bargy ( and i'm not talking an indian takeaway) every one  deserted the vic. 

nice scenes with ronnie and patrick.  only criticism really was the stagey feel at dot's house in the second episode, with every one saying their lines one after the other.  apart from that cracking.

----------


## tammyy2j

If Charlie is an undercover copper, is Nick in protection and why involve Dot?

A romance for a copper and a killer i.e. Ronnie wont end well

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Kim

I don't think Charlie's a genuine copper. Would the police really let an officer come to break the news of a death to the family when he is related to them?

----------


## Glen1

Trying to think of the motive for the scam, Dot doesn't have any money left, wouldn't reckon Nick has life insurance. I thought Charley was one of the distraction burglars Dot had a while back, if so might be connected?

----------


## Dazzle

I don't know what's going on with Nick's "death" and Charlie, but I'm dying to find out  :Big Grin: 

I really enjoyed yesterday's two episodes and thought the raven (which has long been known as an omen of death in folklore) at the beginning of the first episode was great touch.

----------


## lizann

i really cant take anymore of sharon

----------


## Kim

> Trying to think of the motive for the scam, Dot doesn't have any money left, wouldn't reckon Nick has life insurance. I thought Charley was one of the distraction burglars Dot had a while back, if so might be connected?


Dot definitely has life insurance, as was discovered during the Nick/Dotty storyline. Dotty couldn't go through with killing Dot; maybe he is hoping that Charlie will be able to.

----------

Glen1 (03-04-2014)

----------


## Kim

> Trying to think of the motive for the scam, Dot doesn't have any money left, wouldn't reckon Nick has life insurance. I thought Charley was one of the distraction burglars Dot had a while back, if so might be connected?


Dot definitely has life insurance, as was discovered during the Nick/Dotty storyline. Dotty couldn't go through with killing Dot; maybe he is hoping that Charlie will be able to.

----------


## tammyy2j

Who is minding Amy and Denny lately?

I really hope Max isn't using his "charm" on Lucy now 

What perfume is Jane using that she is so irresistible to all  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Sharon pub is called The Albert and is to be upmarket don't really like that so far and it is where Booty was

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> If Charlie is an undercover copper, is Nick in protection and why involve Dot?


Good theory!  They would involve Dot to make his "death" look convincing.  His mother would be sure to turn up at his funeral.

----------


## flappinfanny

nice to have the carters back after a short interlude. jane had the line of the night, 'has someone put viagra in the water around here or something?'  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (03-04-2014), lizann (31-03-2014), tammyy2j (01-04-2014)

----------


## lizann

was it deano that hit mick?

----------


## tammyy2j

> nice to have the carters back after a short interlude. jane had the line of the night, 'has someone put viagra in the water around here or something?'


Stan was funny in the hospital with the nurse 

I like the Carter scenes

----------


## tammyy2j

Jake seems too obvious to be texting Lucy

----------


## Dazzle

Can't say I blamed Mick for turfing Stan out of the car and leaving him alone and totally vulnerable in the dark, but I'm sure he'll go back for him as he's a decent guy.

Timothy West plays Stan to perfection - a real character you can love to hate - but with depth too as there's pathos behind the unpleasant facade.

I felt sorry for Masood when Jane kissed him.  I hope he realises that she's only using him to deny her feelings for Ian.

----------

tammyy2j (02-04-2014)

----------


## deedee

> Who is minding Amy and Denny lately?
> 
> I really hope Max isn't using his "charm" on Lucy now 
> 
> What perfume is Jane using that she is so irresistible to all


I thought the first thing last night - everyone was out on the town! 

And the second just gives me shudders!

----------


## deedee

dup.

----------


## tammyy2j

Why wasn't Jay and Abi invited to Lauren's party and is Peter after Lauren again?

I thought him and Lola were true love 

Johnny is best mates with everyone now so fast but I do like Johnny too

----------


## tammyy2j

Is the club Scarlett's gone?

----------


## flappinfanny

stan is vile, i'd dump him on the kerb with the bin bags.  timothy west is brilliant.  can't wait to see how this story pans out.

----------


## lizann

peter dancing and staring at his sister lucy was very creepy and weird to me

----------


## Glen1

Are those bar prices  the norm for the big city ? Cost a fortune for a good night out. Â£12 for a drink, 90% of which is fruit juice, hells bells. Not going to be much binge drinking in Walford for sure.

----------


## lizann

max u dirty dog and lucy have you any self respect

----------


## kayuqtuq

What on earth do women see in Max?

----------


## flappinfanny

i presume max has a big willy.   :Stick Out Tongue: 

i hope they don't go down the route of shirley trying to drown mick.  great performances from timothy west, danny dyer and linda henry.

----------

Siobhan (04-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> i presume max has a big willy.  
> 
> i hope they don't go down the route of shirley trying to drown mick.  great performances from timothy west, danny dyer and linda henry.


Shirley did try and drown Ben but she did have reason to  :Stick Out Tongue: 

It did look like Stan was talking about Shirley and not the mother Sylvie 

I am disgusted at Max, I could tolerate his affair with Stacey but not with Lucy who grew up with Lauren and it looks so wrong, did EE not see how bad Peter and Tina's affair is

----------


## tammyy2j

Is that the same hotel room Max used for Stacey and Tanya in the past  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glen1

> Is that the same hotel room Max used for Stacey and Tanya in the past


Looks exactly the same ,bed linen & dÃ©cor. Premier Travel Inn, if the TV advert is anything to go by. What on earth is Lucy thinking about, has to be some devious reason , blackmail maybe.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Looks exactly the same ,bed linen & dÃ©cor. Premier Travel Inn, if the TV advert is anything to go by. What on earth is Lucy thinking about, has to be some devious reason , blackmail maybe.


She looked uncomfortable and nervous waiting in the room for him maybe he has paid her

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Kim

Yep, think he has. Bit of a high price to pay for Â£1000, especially as it doesn't seem to be a one off. Kat effectively got 7k for a one off and Alfie was offered 15k for the same.

----------


## lizann

this pairing is worse than derek and kat 

whitney he is gay move on stop obsessing what is with all the young ones in soaps totally obsessed whitney, lucy, tegan and tina

----------


## lizann

this pairing is worse than derek and kat 

whitney he is gay move on stop obsessing what is with all the young ones in soaps totally obsessed whitney, lucy, tegan and tina

----------


## flappinfanny

is it me or does sharon's new bar 'the albert' look a tad small. its a bit like a broom cupboard at cbbc.. i half expected andy peters and ed the duck to pop up on the bar. :Big Grin:

----------

tammyy2j (05-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> is it me or does sharon's new bar 'the albert' look a tad small. its a bit like a broom cupboard at cbbc.. i half expected andy peters and ed the duck to pop up on the bar.


Yes it does and there is suppose to be two floors

Also I take it Scarlett's club is gone, was it sold?

Lee looked quite young around similar age to Johnny

----------

flappinfanny (05-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## flappinfanny

> Lee looked quite young around similar age to Johnny


yeap i thought that also.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> i hope they don't go down the route of shirley trying to drown mick.  great performances from timothy west, danny dyer and linda henry.


I assumed it was the mother and that's why she left, I was thinking some form of severe post-natal depression? It's very hard to keep track of what went on in that family...

----------

flappinfanny (08-04-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> is it me or does sharon's new bar 'the albert' look a tad small. its a bit like a broom cupboard at cbbc.. i half expected andy peters and ed the duck to pop up on the bar.


It's ridiculously small and I don't think much of the name for a supposedly trendy bar either.  I realise she chose that name for a reason but I think it sounds all wrong.

----------

flappinfanny (08-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I assumed it was the mother and that's why she left, I was thinking some form of severe post-natal depression? It's very hard to keep track of what went on in that family...


I thought Stan was talking about Shirley and not the mother Sylvie

Shirley couldn't be Mick's real mother could she?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## sarah c

for someone with a fear of water, Mick seemed very relaxed in his bath..?

----------


## flappinfanny

> I thought Stan was talking about Shirley and not the mother Sylvie
> 
> Shirley couldn't be Mick's real mother could she?


oh my word.  i hope not.  it would be a bit like zoe and kat.

----------


## flappinfanny

good start for lee in tonights ee.  is he awol or does he have another secret?

----------


## tammyy2j

I think David will discover Max's liaisons with Lucy

----------


## tammyy2j

> good start for lee in tonights ee.  is he awol or does he have another secret?


I think awol too 

I hope Tina and Sonia don't get together keep them as friends 

Rebecca looked much older that what I thought she would be 

I like the whole Carter family dynamic 

The car accident scene looked badly done for EE standards

----------

flappinfanny (11-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## flappinfanny

some great one liners in tonights episode.

ronnie introducing roxy to charlie 'this is roxanne, she's my pimp.'

i nearly wet myself when tina called abby 'dora the explorer' and ronnie and roxy taking the mick out of jay and abby acting out a scene from neighbours with references to scott and charlene. it was like being back in ramsey street.  :Big Grin: 

as for the stunt, not overly impressed. leave that sort of thing to hollyoaks, they do it better than any other soap.

----------


## lizann

lola super quick recovery thanks to lee

----------


## flappinfanny

a great duff duff at the end of friday's episode.  a nice surprise. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wub:  :Love:

----------


## Kim

Is Ronnie trying to get pregnant by any random person all over again?! Yawn...

----------


## kayuqtuq

When are we going to find out Shabnam's big secret, or has that been forgotten?

----------


## Kim

There was an article published on Thursday which said there were going to be two shocks within the next two weeks. I'm hoping it may be revealed then.

----------

kayuqtuq (14-04-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

a great duff duff at the end of friday's episode.

----------


## Dazzle

> Is Ronnie trying to get pregnant by any random person all over again?! Yawn...


I just thought she was distracting herself from Danielle's memory by sleeping with Charlie.  It seems more likely to me that she'll start obsessing over Lola and using her as a Danielle substitute.  That's certainly what was going through Lola's mind in the hospital.  She looked well scared at the thought  :Big Grin: 

I hope Lee doesn't die in Afghanistan or Mick will never forgive himself for persuading him to go back  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

> I hope Lee doesn't die in Afghanistan or Mick will never forgive himself for persuading him to go back


I doubt they would have introduced his character for only a short time ...

----------


## Perdita

> I hope Lee doesn't die in Afghanistan or Mick will never forgive himself for persuading him to go back


I doubt they would have introduced his character for only a short time ...

----------


## Kim

> I doubt they would have introduced his character for only a short time ...


Me too. I'm wondering whether there's going to be another twist in the tale and Lee was actually thrown out of the army.

----------


## Dazzle

> I doubt they would have introduced his character for only a short time ...


I hope you're right, but it'd be a good (but sad) twist.

----------

Perdita (13-04-2014)

----------


## kayuqtuq

> Me too. I'm wondering whether there's going to be another twist in the tale and Lee was actually thrown out of the army.


My impression was that he's gone AWOL, and if he goes back he'll be arrested.

----------


## Dazzle

> My impression was that he's gone AWOL, and if he goes back he'll be arrested.


I thought he was on leave now but planning to go AWOL, so he won't get into trouble if he goes back after his leave is over.

I think if he'd gone AWOL already, the military authorities would have contacted his parents by now.  I'm just guessing though.

----------


## tammyy2j

Was it Lee or Deano who punched Mick at Stan's flat?

----------


## Kim

It was Lee that punched Mick at Stan's flat. Because of that, I'm thinking that maybe Dean and Stan fell out when Dean discovered a family secret, resulting in him leaving Stan's (it was the shadow of Dean that Stan was talking to when Shirley called round.) Dean's probably not banking on Stan being at the Vic at the moment.

----------

tammyy2j (15-04-2014)

----------


## Timalay

Does anybody else think Dean's return has something to do with Lee turning up?

----------


## Kim

May well do, since he obviously hasn't fallen out with Stan. Maybe Lee did something dodgy and Dean's getting blamed for it? I still don't think we have the whole truth out of Lee.

----------


## lizann

what is with the glances and smirks between whitney and terry, seems kinda creepy 

denise needs to dump ian he treats her like ****

----------


## lizann

what is with the glances and smirks between whitney and terry, seems kinda creepy 

denise needs to dump ian he treats her like ****

----------


## Dazzle

> what is with the glances and smirks between whitney and terry, seems kinda creepy 
> 
> denise needs to dump ian he treats her like ****


Terry is encouraging Whitney to chase men again (bad advice in my opinion - why does she need yet another man?).  I agree it is coming across as creepy.

Denise must have very low self-esteem to allow herself to be treated so badly.

So we're getting some new characters in the market to liven things up?  Looks good to me.  I laughed when that woman told Kat and Bianca they shouldn't be selling clothes because they've got no taste.  Very true  :Rotfl:

----------

lizann (16-04-2014)

----------


## benhardy<3

I don't know, random thought/theory:What if after the whole Whitney/Lee/Lucy thing Whitney turns to Terry, takes his advice the wrong way and tries to kiss him or something.

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't know, random thought/theory:What if after the whole Whitney/Lee/Lucy thing Whitney turns to Terry, takes his advice the wrong way and tries to kiss him or something.


I think that's a possibility if Terry carries on being so caring and affectionate and Whitney so desperate for male attention, especially if things don't work out with Lee.

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't know why Terry is staying around now Bianca has dumped him 

It may be all innocent with him and Whitney and he is only caring but it does seem creepy to me as well and I don't like him either

----------

Dazzle (17-04-2014), lizann (18-04-2014), Perdita (17-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

where are the woods lucy's body was dumped in, i found the episode quite boring keep waiting for the murder 

why was whitney mad at lucy, she was with me him first and he wasn't seeing any of them exclusively 

max is a creep as well with lucy he looked to be forcing himself on to her

----------


## lizann

where are the woods lucy's body was dumped in, i found the episode quite boring keep waiting for the murder 

why was whitney mad at lucy, she was with me him first and he wasn't seeing any of them exclusively 

max is a creep as well with lucy he looked to be forcing himself on to her

----------


## flappinfanny

wow, a great duff duff.   :Cheer:

----------


## Dazzle

> wow, a great duff duff.


I thought it fell flat myself.  I was expecting big things from the episode but it failed to deliver any shocks.  If I hadn't known in advance that Lucy was being killed off, I'd have been wondering why she was lying down in the woods  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Much too much Lucy for my liking too  :Big Grin:

----------

kayuqtuq (19-04-2014), tammyy2j (20-04-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

i thought the phone messages were very effective.

----------


## LostVoodoo

One thing I have been thinking about with Lucy's murder - is it all a red herring and it isn't someone on the Square? Yes, she has been living a bit recklessly, but unfortunately it's not particularly uncommon for young women to go missing or end up dead. For instance, she works in property lettings, she's effectively meeting strangers all the time. Lauren said she'd had 'three cancellations' that day for viewings, maybe one of them rang Lucy to re-arrange the viewing for that evening? Or maybe it was the person she was buying drugs off?

Also, I'm quite interested in the comments that they will find out a lot more about her now she's dead. It's got a bit of a Gone Girl flavour to it.

----------


## LostVoodoo

.

----------


## Dazzle

> i thought the phone messages were very effective.


I'd forgotten about the phone messages - yes they were well done and quite poignant.




> One thing I have been thinking about with Lucy's murder - is it all a red herring and it isn't someone on the Square? Yes, she has been living a bit recklessly, but unfortunately it's not particularly uncommon for young women to go missing or end up dead. For instance, she works in property lettings, she's effectively meeting strangers all the time. Lauren said she'd had 'three cancellations' that day for viewings, maybe one of them rang Lucy to re-arrange the viewing for that evening? Or maybe it was the person she was buying drugs off?


I think the "three cancellations" comments will turn out to be important (and the drugs too, obviously).




> Also, I'm quite interested in the comments that they will find out a lot more about her now she's dead. It's got a bit of a Gone Girl flavour to it.


Yes, a lot of people are saying that the reason we weren't given much in the murder episode was that there's a lot of secrets going to be revealed as Lucy's life's investigated.  It does sound intriguing and explains why Friday's episode gave us so little to go on.  I'm hopeful the storyline will get a lot more interesting from now on.

----------


## tammyy2j

I think they killed Lucy too soon, there wasn't much build and she seemed to be getting interesting again

----------


## tammyy2j

Where did Walford Common come from, was it ever mentioned before?

----------

Dazzle (22-04-2014), kayuqtuq (22-04-2014), lizann (23-04-2014), sarah c (24-04-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Where did Walford Common come from, was it ever mentioned before?


Not to my knowledge...

Last night's episode centred around Ian was much more tense than Friday's.  I don't really want to watch him fall apart  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

> Not to my knowledge...
> 
> Last night's episode centred around Ian was much more tense than Friday's.  I don't really want to watch him fall apart


Guess you will though  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

> Not to my knowledge...
> 
> Last night's episode centred around Ian was much more tense than Friday's.  I don't really want to watch him fall apart


Guess you will though  :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

> Guess you will though


I will...but I won't enjoy it  :Crying: 

Although Lucy's death had no effect on me, her family's grief will  :Sad:

----------

Perdita (22-04-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Where did Walford Common come from, was it ever mentioned before?


i may be wrong but didn't tanya and jack bury max in walford common or was that epping forest?

----------


## flappinfanny

great ending to monday's episode, i think tonight's is going to be a roller coaster of emotions.

----------


## Dougie

Well that got me crying...

----------

Dazzle (23-04-2014), flappinfanny (23-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Very emotional episode tonight, Adam was in top form as Ian and also good performances from actors who play Jane, Denise and Peter 

I didn't like the ott scenes of the puppies birth and Phil as Doctor Doolittle, felt it was very forced for comedy and it failed  

Also I was expecting one of Ian's close friends like Alfie or Sharon to stop him when he was leaving the pub upset to ask what was wrong instead everyone just went quite and watched

----------


## tammyy2j

These cops were awful

----------


## lizann

> i may be wrong but didn't tanya and jack bury max in walford common or was that epping forest?


is this place fairly near the square as tanya drove max somewhere 

adam was great tonight

----------


## flappinfanny

the ending was very raw.  adam woodyatt is in a class of his own and ben hardy had me in bits at the end. powerful stuff. eastenders at its best.

----------


## kayuqtuq

I thought the acting, and Ian's facial contortions, were awful.  I was trying to place where I'd seen the actor, who played the detective, recently -  he was Jess Griffin's wife beating husband in Holby City.

----------


## flappinfanny

i also recognise the female detective from something, its bugging me.

----------


## monalisa62003

the actress playing Emma was in Family Affairs. 

I loved the puppy scenes. I thought it made phil and shirley really endearing and heartfelt. you'd never think in a million years theyd be smiling / crying over a puppy. it genuinely felt like the pup couldve been a baby the way phil was holding it this showed he'd do anything for her  :Smile:  sharon's face when phil walked off was classic too! ew that they kissed after though, thats gross lol 

it totally distracted me from the rest of the ep, which is probably a good thing. Adam, ben and laurie were brilliant  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (24-04-2014), flappinfanny (24-04-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> i may be wrong but didn't tanya and jack bury max in walford common or was that epping forest?


no I thought we had always gone to Epping Forest before when trees etc were needed, the common was mentioned only in the flats episode last week, when Lucy pointed it out through the window to the viewing students??!

----------


## Dazzle

> I loved the puppy scenes. I thought it made phil and shirley really endearing and heartfelt. you'd never think in a million years theyd be smiling / crying over a puppy. it genuinely felt like the pup couldve been a baby the way phil was holding it this showed he'd do anything for her  sharon's face when phil walked off was classic too! ew that they kissed after though, thats gross lol


I loved the puppy scenes too  :Smile:   They were a genius juxtoposition to the tragedy of the rest of the episode in my opinion.  Really heartwarming, which is very rare for Eastenders  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (24-04-2014), monalisa62003 (26-04-2014)

----------


## lizann

i didn't like tonight's episode

----------

kayuqtuq (25-04-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

a beautifully crafted episode.  the opening scene was very powerful.  the silence was deafening. thursday's installment is probably one of the best episodes of not only eastenders but any continuing drama i have seen.  i can only think of one other episode that had this effect on me and that was when carol broke down after the death of billy.

----------

Dazzle (25-04-2014)

----------


## kayuqtuq

The whole story line is leaving me cold, shame it's going to drag on until next February!

----------

lizann (25-04-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> a beautifully crafted episode.  the opening scene was very powerful.  the silence was deafening. thursday's installment is probably one of the best episodes of not only eastenders but any continuing drama i have seen.


I couldn't agree more  :Smile: 

I found the episode totally mesmerising.  Setting it completely in the Beale house, and especially the silent first few minutes, was a brave decision and it really paid off.  It didn't feel like a soap at all (I can understand if some people didn't like that).  It felt real.

The best episode of EE since I started watching again early this year  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tammyy2j

Wow at the Phil and Ian scene so raw and real emotional

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2014), flappinfanny (25-04-2014), lizann (25-04-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Wow at the Phil and Ian scene so raw and real emotional


yes that was good to see sworn enemies uniting in grief 

maybe david and ian will bound next

----------


## lizann

> Wow at the Phil and Ian scene so raw and real emotional


yes that was good to see sworn enemies uniting in grief 

maybe david and ian will bound next

----------


## flappinfanny

the scenes with ian and phil were almost too painful to watch and ian running after cindy in the car was heartbreaking.  nice touch having  nicola cowper playing  gina again.

----------

Glen1 (26-04-2014)

----------


## kayuqtuq

More dreadful acting from Ian last night, even my hubby remarked on how awful it was!  I can't take much more of it, so I think I think I'll take a rest from EE for a while.

----------


## Glen1

> the scenes with ian and phil were almost too painful to watch and ian running after cindy in the car was heartbreaking.  nice touch having  nicola cowper playing  gina again.


I have been staggered by such a powerful performance from Adam Woodyatt. How an actor can switch that scale of emotion on and off is beyond me. Top marks .Phil and Peter also excelled. Of all the years I have watched EE ,Corrie and Emmerdale those scenes rank the highest at the moment. As others have said what a shame this storyline will continue to Feb 2015. A couple of months would have been good imo. Hope the quality can be sustained?

----------


## Dazzle

> Wow at the Phil and Ian scene so raw and real emotional





> I have been staggered by such a powerful performance from Adam Woodyatt. How an actor can switch that scale of emotion on and off is beyond me. Top marks


The scene with Ian and Phil was incredibly moving and I was actually cringing with Ian's pain.  It felt very, very real.  I wonder if Ian felt like he could let go with Phil like that because he wasn't trying to be strong like he was with his family?  Phil's reaction was very well done too.




> More dreadful acting from Ian last night, even my hubby remarked on how awful it was!


It wasn't a pretty scene, but then real grief is ugly.  It's unusual for it to be portrayed so powerfully on the screen.  I wouldn't want to watch that every day either, but not for the same reasons as you  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (28-04-2014), Siobhan (29-04-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

poor bobby.  nice scenes with lauren, peter, johnny, whitney and lola.

----------


## lizann

denise is crying because she cant leave not for lucy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (30-04-2014), monalisa62003 (02-05-2014), tammyy2j (30-04-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

i feel for denise, she is trapped.  a great performance from diane parish.

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2014), tammyy2j (30-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> i feel for denise, she is trapped.  a great performance from diane parish.


She should be honest and tell Ian the truth and he wants Jane

----------


## tammyy2j

Just as I felt sympathy for Ian he uses Bobby to get Jane back and then shouts at the poor child

----------


## Dazzle

I was really shocked that David accused Max of murdering Lucy! I know he suspects they had an affair, but it seems a bit of a stretch to start accusing his virtual brother-in-law of murder (unless David knows something we don't)  :Searchme: 

I'm wondering if the texts setting up secret trysts were to Max though. Emma said those texts were from an unregistered pay-as-you-go phone but I thought Max was using his usual phone to text Lucy and that the texts she received from him were from "Max". Was she seeing someone else??

Nice scene with the newsreader announcing Lucy's murder.

----------


## monalisa62003

> More dreadful acting from Ian last night, even my hubby remarked on how awful it was!  I can't take much more of it, so I think I think I'll take a rest from EE for a while.



I think its very hard for anyone to play grief, especially if you havent experienced it IRL. Think people are being way too harsh on them!

----------


## lizann

david should tell ian about max and mas should denise about ian sleeping with jane the truth needs to come out fast

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I was really shocked that David accused Max of murdering Lucy! I know he suspects they had an affair, but it seems a bit of a stretch to start accusing his virtual brother-in-law of murder (unless David knows something we don't)


I think he was implying that since they were having an affair things could have got heated - I genuinely think Lucy's death might have been accidental in a row with someone, who then panicked and then dumped her body on the common.

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2014)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I was really shocked that David accused Max of murdering Lucy! I know he suspects they had an affair, but it seems a bit of a stretch to start accusing his virtual brother-in-law of murder (unless David knows something we don't)


I think he was implying that since they were having an affair things could have got heated - I genuinely think Lucy's death might have been accidental in a row with someone, who then panicked and then dumped her body on the common.

----------


## flappinfanny

superb scenes with carol, bianca and sonia. although i would love to give bianca a good slap. a great performance again from lindsay coulson, also natalie cassidy is excellent.

nice scenes with peter and lauren. they are so more suited than peter and Lola.

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I was really shocked that David accused Max of murdering Lucy! I know he suspects they had an affair, but it seems a bit of a stretch to start accusing his virtual brother-in-law of murder (unless David knows something we don't) 
> 
> I'm wondering if the texts setting up secret trysts were to Max though. Emma said those texts were from an unregistered pay-as-you-go phone but I thought Max was using his usual phone to text Lucy and that the texts she received from him were from "Max". Was she seeing someone else??
> 
> Nice scene with the newsreader announcing Lucy's murder.


Was David accusing him of killing her or only of their relationship?

----------


## Dazzle

> superb scenes with carol, bianca and sonia. although i would love to give bianca a good slap. a great performance again from lindsay coulson, also natalie cassidy is excellent.


Excellent scenes.  I'm glad Sonia is back as I've always liked her character and think Natalie Cassidy is a decent actress.  She also works very well with Lindsay Coulson and the rest of the family.  The only bum note for me is Bianca, who I dislike intensely!




> Was David accusing him of killing her or only of their relationship?


David ended Thursday's episode by accusing Max of killing Lucy (after which I wrote the above post) but clarified in Friday's episode that he was just trying to shock Max into admitting the affair.  Clever David!  I just keep liking him more and more  :Wub: 

The episode also confirmed that Max had been using a different phone to contact Lucy.  The actions of a serial adulterer there  :Thumbsdown:

----------

flappinfanny (05-05-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

mediocre episode.  good scenes with cora.  max and david owned the episode.

----------


## Ben92

Can anyone see Peter and Lauren getting back together? They seem very close in the aftermath of Lucy's death.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Can anyone see Peter and Lauren getting back together? They seem very close in the aftermath of Lucy's death.


Even before Lucy's death Peter and Lola seem to be drifting apart and yes seems to be a reunion likely for them

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## flappinfanny

Â£9 for 12 donuts!!!!  london prices. :Sick:

----------


## Ben92

> Even before Lucy's death Peter and Lola seem to be drifting apart and yes seems to be a reunion likely for them


I think Lola and Peter are different people. Lola is portrayed as a slightly 'chavvy' stay-at-home single mum, while Peter is a well-educated student.

----------


## Ben92

> Even before Lucy's death Peter and Lola seem to be drifting apart and yes seems to be a reunion likely for them


I think Lola and Peter are different people. Lola is portrayed as a slightly 'chavvy' stay-at-home single mum, while Peter is a well-educated student. I can't see the bond - they seem like two very different people with contrasting views on life and their future.

----------


## tammyy2j

Stan and Cora could be an interesting pairing

----------

Dazzle (07-05-2014), flappinfanny (10-05-2014), lizann (10-05-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm looking forward to David and Carol's wedding.  I hope nothing goes wrong...

----------

flappinfanny (10-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Of course something will go wrong ... when has everything ever gone smoothly in a soap wedding   :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (07-05-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Of course something will go wrong ... when has everything ever gone smoothly in a soap wedding


I can live in hope...  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

> I'm looking forward to David and Carol's wedding.  I hope nothing goes wrong...


i do want them to get wed

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

> I'm looking forward to David and Carol's wedding.  I hope nothing goes wrong...


i do want them to get wed

----------


## flappinfanny

can't work out what charlie's game is?  he does seem to care about dot.  i thought it was an excellent touch with the shepherds pie, as soon as  charlie put that on the table and you saw dot's face you thought omg.  brilliant stuff.

----------


## Glen1

> can't work out what charlie's game is?  he does seem to care about dot.  i thought it was an excellent touch with the shepherds pie, as soon as  charlie put that on the table and you saw dot's face you thought omg.  brilliant stuff.


Mystery , keep expecting Nick to appear in the shadows on night and then duff-duff-duff !!!!

----------


## Dazzle

> can't work out what charlie's game is?  he does seem to care about dot.


It's a really intriguing mystery.  I like Charlie (and his relationship with Dot) and don't want him to turn out to be a baddie, but it's hard to imagine that he's not up to no good...




> Mystery , keep expecting Nick to appear in the shadows on night and then duff-duff-duff !!!!


Yep, so do I  :Big Grin: 

Poor Dot - I don't want her to be let down yet again  :Sad: 

I'm not impressed with Jamie Lomas' acting in EE - he was much better as Warren in Hollyoaks.  Maybe because the standard of acting is much lower in that programme?  :Ninja:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I'm not impressed with Jamie Lomas' acting in EE - he was much better as Warren in Hollyoaks.  Maybe because the standard of acting is much lower in that programme?


It's because he's being forced to hang around Albert Square like the world's biggest red herring. Also, I only realised recently Sadie had left - is she never coming back?

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2014)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I'm not impressed with Jamie Lomas' acting in EE - he was much better as Warren in Hollyoaks.  Maybe because the standard of acting is much lower in that programme?


It's because he's being forced to hang around Albert Square like the world's biggest red herring. Also, I only realised recently Sadie had left - is she never coming back?

----------


## Perdita

> It's because he's being forced to hang around Albert Square like the world's biggest red herring. Also, I only realised recently Sadie had left - is she never coming back?


Doubt it, she came to find her husband.. she did ... still did not work out .. he is going to leave... I don't think her character made such an impact that she should be brought back on her own ...

----------


## Perdita

> It's because he's being forced to hang around Albert Square like the world's biggest red herring. Also, I only realised recently Sadie had left - is she never coming back?


Doubt it, she came to find her husband.. she did ... still did not work out .. he is going to leave... I don't think her character made such an impact that she should be brought back on her own ...

----------


## Dazzle

I really like Aleks - he's quite a three-dimensional character given his limited screen time so far.  When he first came into EE I thought he was an out-and-out baddie, but I'm not so sure any more.  He's another intriguing character like Charlie.

I hope Kristian Kiehling who plays Aleks, will stick around for a while.  He's a German actor who has a long CV, so I'd be surprised if he wanted to be in EE for the long term.

----------


## tammyy2j

> can't work out what charlie's game is?  he does seem to care about dot.  i thought it was an excellent touch with the shepherds pie, as soon as  charlie put that on the table and you saw dot's face you thought omg.  brilliant stuff.


I think Charlie is trying to draw Nick out be using Dot, as I don't think Nick is dead

----------


## Glen1

Well,after tonights ep I really am losing the plot, HELP!! So, has Charlie killed Nick and is trying to cover his tracks by getting a substitute body?

----------


## Kim

> Well,after tonights ep I really am losing the plot, HELP!! So, has Charlie killed Nick and is trying to cover his tracks by getting a substitute body?


I'm thinking he's got him locked up somewhere.

----------

Glen1 (14-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm thinking he's got him locked up somewhere.


Did Nick beat Yvonne, Charlie's mother?

Maybe they killed Nick and buried him somewhere

----------

Glen1 (14-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

So where is Ben, would he not come back for Lucy's funeral?

I am getting sick of the Ian crying scenes already 

I like Cora and Stan together

----------


## Dazzle

> I am getting sick of the Ian crying scenes already


It's realistic that he's not getting over Lucy's death in a hurry, like happens all too often in soaps.  We hadn't had a crying scene for a couple of weeks until last night  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Poor Dot, she was so happy to find out that Charlie was on the level  :Sad: 

We seem to be no wiser about Charlie now - is that woman even his mother?

----------


## lizann

seriously how is ben released so early for murder or manslaughter

----------


## monalisa62003

I think Charlie is Nicks son but Yvonne isn't Charlies mum. Her family resemblance line was saying they look alike, she asked if charlie thought Dot bought it. Charlie didn't know Dot had called his "mum". For some reason charlie is protecting Yvonne, i think charlie has killed someone and is passing them off as Nick. Maybe Nick is in prison or in hiding somewhere. 

Steve was amazing in tuesdays ep, i got quite teary!

----------


## Dazzle

> I think Charlie is Nicks son but Yvonne isn't Charlies mum. Her family resemblance line was saying they look alike, she asked if charlie thought Dot bought it. Charlie didn't know Dot had called his "mum". For some reason charlie is protecting Yvonne, i think charlie has killed someone and is passing them off as Nick. Maybe Nick is in prison or in hiding somewhere.


Interesting theory, but it doesn't explain why Yvonne was listed on Charlie's phone under "mum".  He was obviously shaken that Dot had got hold of his phone so I don't think he planned for it to happen.




> Steve was amazing in tuesdays ep, i got quite teary!


He was good - he portrayed Phil's helplessness in the face of Ian's overwhelming grief very realistically.

----------

flappinfanny (16-05-2014), monalisa62003 (15-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Jay is in contact with Ben 

Dean looked well and I like this angry Dean

----------

Dazzle (16-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sharon really only cares for herself and Denny

----------

flappinfanny (16-05-2014), lizann (15-05-2014), monalisa62003 (15-05-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

Loved tonights ep. linda henry is just incredible...loved the phil/shirley scene in the alleway. 




> Interesting theory, but it doesn't explain why Yvonne was listed on Charlie's phone under "mum".  He was obviously shaken that Dot had got hold of his phone so I don't think he planned for it to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> He was good - he portrayed Phil's helplessness in the face of Ian's overwhelming grief very realistically.


It's all a con so they have to pretend she's his mum at all times. He knew dot was asking questions.

----------

Dazzle (16-05-2014), flappinfanny (16-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

dean was sexy as f*ck tonight like his uncle mickey good genes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flappinfanny

thursday's episode was well crafted and i loved the theme 'sons.'  great peformance from linda henry and very good scenes with peter and ian.

----------

Dazzle (16-05-2014), monalisa62003 (16-05-2014)

----------


## kayuqtuq

Are we now going to find out that Shirley is Mick's mum, and not his sister?  That's what I inferred from what Stan was implying last night.

----------


## Dazzle

> Are we now going to find out that Shirley is Mick's mum, and not his sister?  That's what I inferred from what Stan was implying last night.


I took him to mean that it was Shirley who tried to drown young Mick in the bath.  That would explain her guilty reaction, but I hope there's another explanation.  I think we're meant to be confused at this point though.

Matt Di Angelo was good last night.  I'm glad to see him back.  I always liked Deano, but am loving the new darker version.

Excellent episode last night.

----------

flappinfanny (17-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Are we now going to find out that Shirley is Mick's mum, and not his sister?  That's what I inferred from what Stan was implying last night.


Surely Shirley is not that much older than Mick???

----------


## Perdita

> Are we now going to find out that Shirley is Mick's mum, and not his sister?  That's what I inferred from what Stan was implying last night.


Surely Shirley is not that much older than Mick???

----------


## Dazzle

> Surely Shirley is not that much older than Mick???


I can't find dates of birth for Shirley and Mick, but there's 14 years between Linda Henry and Danny Dyer so I'd imagine it's similar for the characters they play (although I seem to remember hearing that Mick Carter is a couple of years older than Danny Dyer).

So yes, it is _possible_ that Shirley is Mick's mum but I hope it's not the case, especially after the Kat and Zoe saga.

----------

Perdita (16-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

phil needs to dump sharon fast, god she is so annoying 

that undertaker fella is right shifty

----------

monalisa62003 (17-05-2014), tammyy2j (18-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

phil needs to dump sharon fast, god she is so annoying 

that undertaker fella is right shifty

----------

flappinfanny (17-05-2014), tammyy2j (18-05-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

> phil needs to dump sharon fast, god she is so annoying 
> 
> that undertaker fella is right shifty


yeap he gives me the creeps. 

phil and shirley belong together.    i like how eastenders manage to remind us of family ties and connections, like the history between denise and shirley and the fact shirley was related to pat at one time by marriage.  nice touch with the video recording, it sounded like phil daniels voice?

a good episode to end the week in walford.  ben hardy is rather good as peter and the scenes with ian have been excellent.  it was a nice touch to actually see lucy and the end scene with peter not wanting to leave lucy alone was very moving and powerful.

the trailers for next week look very promising.

----------

monalisa62003 (17-05-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

So glad others like phil & shirley on here - other forums its all pro phil and sharon and that its a retcon of phil and sharon lol how can it be a retcon when he rejected shirl. Im actually quite annoyed cos i dont believe phil would cruelly reject her by saying he felt nothing for her. he didnt want to leave her at the bench and he wasnt impressed sharon left. There are ways and means of showing you want someone and being respectful. I do think he's confused though as he seems to always go to her and its not stopped after this. in thursdays  episode it was obvious he was in love with her so why would he reject her without even being tempted.  the way he was with her is like how he was with suzy or glenda and it made them far too predictable which they never were.They nearly turned into David and Nikki!

----------

flappinfanny (19-05-2014)

----------


## kayuqtuq

I thought for a moment that Peter was going to climb into the coffin with Lucy when he took his shoes off in the chapel of rest!

----------

tammyy2j (18-05-2014)

----------


## sarah c

I've never been into a chapel of rest, but is it usual to have a bed in there??

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2014), kaz21 (17-05-2014), lizann (19-05-2014), tammyy2j (18-05-2014)

----------


## kayuqtuq

That's what I was wondering.

----------

kaz21 (17-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought for a moment that Peter was going to climb into the coffin with Lucy when he took his shoes off in the chapel of rest!


Me too  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I didn't realise there would be beds in funeral parlours either 

I remember reading when Stephen from Boyzone died, the other members slept in the church with the coffin one night in sleeping bags

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

so abi knows and now so does jay

----------


## flappinfanny

nice touch with pat and dean.  abby you cow.  a great duff duff.  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

so Stacey got 5 years for archie's murder

why didn't alfie go to the funeral? mo could mind kat

good that jane turned up for it

----------


## lizann

so Stacey got 5 years for archie's murder

why didn't alfie go to the funeral? mo could mind kat

good that jane turned up for it

----------


## flappinfanny

i know i bang on about eastenders with my rose tinted specs on, but i thought tonight's episode was going to be good, but it has to be one of the best episodes of eastenders i have seen and i have watched from day one.

when peter said 'I'm older than her for the first time in my life', that really hit home. ben hardy is outstanding and adam woodyatt gave another superb performance. the whole cast was just brilliant.

anybody who missed this episode, whether your an eastenders fan or not, i urge you to catch it on either iplayer or on the omnibus repeat. continuing drama at its very best!

----------

Dazzle (21-05-2014), Perdita (21-05-2014), Siobhan (21-05-2014), tammyy2j (21-05-2014)

----------


## kayuqtuq

I thought the funeral episode was rubbish, apart from Shirley confessing that she tried to drown Mick, and far too long at an hour.  I'm fed up with Ian's histrionics, it's getting boring now - I want to hit him with a cricket bat!  Denise should just pack her bags and leave, why stay where she's not wanted?

----------

tammyy2j (21-05-2014)

----------


## Kim

How are the police allowed to appoint Coker to do Lucy's funeral without Ian's say so? I wouldn't want that creep anywhere near any of my relative's funerals.

----------


## sarah c

> How are the police allowed to appoint Coker to do Lucy's funeral without Ian's say so? I wouldn't want that creep anywhere near any of my relative's funerals.


I've always found funeral directors to be calm and quietly spoken - Coker stamps in everywhere and almost barks at people...?

----------


## sarah c

> How are the police allowed to appoint Coker to do Lucy's funeral without Ian's say so? I wouldn't want that creep anywhere near any of my relative's funerals.


I've always found funeral directors to be calm and quietly spoken - Coker stamps in everywhere and almost barks at people...?

----------


## sarah c

quick query:

Peter, Tam, Jonny and Jay carried the coffin - when Peter dropped out why wasnt dexter asked to step in???

----------


## sarah c

quick query:

Peter, Tam, Jonny and Jay carried the coffin - when Peter dropped out why wasnt dexter asked to step in???

----------


## Kim

> so Stacey got 5 years for archie's murder
> 
> why didn't alfie go to the funeral? mo could mind kat
> 
> good that jane turned up for it


Exactly what I was thinking. What made it worse was that they kind of had two excuses for her not being there, Stacey's sentencing and the pregnancy. Understandable, as she must be coming up to 6 months now so with twins it's probably getting uncomfortable. But why couldn't they do the decent thing and say they thought it was best for Ian that he didn't have to see Kat today what with her pregnant with twins? I don't think Ian needs to hear about one murderer's light sentence when his daughter has recently been murdered. 

Alfie doesn't go to the funeral because of Kat yet rolls up to Max's to lay down the law with a man that hates him, when he is not intimidating in the slightest. Okay then...

Also, no mention of Ronnie. Sam Womack is also on a filming break at the moment so why didn't they have a scene between Roxy and Phil where Roxy said she wasn't coming because of memories of Danielle?

----------

lizann (21-05-2014), sarah c (21-05-2014), tammyy2j (21-05-2014)

----------


## Kim

> quick query:
> 
> Peter, Tam, Jonny and Jay carried the coffin - when Peter dropped out why wasnt dexter asked to step in???


Who knows. Avoiding the hate of Abi/Jay/Phil by having it cause Ian to spill the beans in the middle of the funeral rather than them? Why wasn't Christian asked to do it in the first place? Did Ian specifically mention that he didn't feel he could do it, as it surprised me that he didn't carry it?

----------


## Kim

> I've always found funeral directors to be calm and quietly spoken - Coker stamps in everywhere and almost barks at people...?


I thought the wife was supposed to have some duties at the funeral parlour as well as running the flower stall. She would really be a better person to deal with customers and other bereaved parties.

----------


## sarah c

.

----------


## sarah c

.

----------


## tammyy2j

It was a decent episode but no need for it to be an hour, it was too long imo 

The actor who plays Peter was good as was Adam as Ian

----------

Perdita (21-05-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> How are the police allowed to appoint Coker to do Lucy's funeral without Ian's say so? I wouldn't want that creep anywhere near any of my relative's funerals.


I thought Emma said that the body had gone to their nominated funeral director?  Coker is creepy but the other EE residents don't seem to have picked up on that yet  :Big Grin: 




> I'm fed up with Ian's histrionics, it's getting boring now - I want to hit him with a cricket bat!


The way he's behaving is very realistic, if uncomfortable viewing.  Hopefully now the funeral's over he'll be able to move on a little.




> Denise should just pack her bags and leave, why stay where she's not wanted?


She is wanted though.  She knows that Ian doesn't love her - and that he loves Jane - but he needs Denise for her support at the moment.  That's not fair, but it's human.  She pities him too much to take her support away for now.




> It was a decent episode but no need for it to be an hour, it was too long imo


It was apparently originally filmed as two episodes, but they were put together as there's no episode on Friday this week.




> The actor who plays Peter was good as was Adam as Ian


They were both excellent and had me in tears.

I was quite disappointed in Shirley that she virtually ignored Dean because she was worried about Mick guessing.  She's waited for an opportunity to see Dean for years and she couldn't be bothered to listen to him!  :Angry: 

I can't wait for the next episode to hear why Shirley tried to drown Mick, and to see his reaction.

----------


## Kim

Must have missed that bit, I might watch the episode again.

----------


## lizann

i think ian contact creepy croker to take lucy as he did say to peter he must contact the undertaker to make arrangements to get lucy's body when released or something along that lines 

is it normal for the police detective to attend the funeral, emma seems very interested in ian and cindy said she lied and gave ian an alibi he is the killer?

----------


## lizann

i think ian contact creepy croker to take lucy as he did say to peter he must contact the undertaker to make arrangements to get lucy's body when released or something along that lines 

is it normal for the police detective to attend the funeral, emma seems very interested in ian and cindy said she lied and gave ian an alibi he is the killer?

----------


## Kim

> i think ian contact creepy croker to take lucy as he did say to peter he must contact the undertaker to make arrangements to get lucy's body when released or something along that lines 
> 
> is it normal for the police detective to attend the funeral, emma seems very interested in ian and cindy said she lied and gave ian an alibi he is the killer?


Emma is the Family Liason Officer, so it probably is in her case. DS Holt wasn't there, so it wasn't as if the police presence was high. Emma is a main character until the end of the year at least so I'm wondering whether Ian and Emma will get together at some point. 

I remember DCI Marsden going to Archie Mitchell's funeral because she thought someone would give themselves away. I certainly don't think Emma attended with any agenda like that, but she certainly got a lead when Max was outed as the sender of the texts to Lucy. 

I don't think Ian killed Lucy. He's one of the ones I think is least likely to have done it. Pretty much everyone will have a dodgy looking alibi for that night so that there are as many plausible suspects as possible. Fairly sure that someone walked along quite close to Cindy as she said that, so I think someone will pull Ian up on his alibi tomorrow.

----------


## Dazzle

> Must have missed that bit, I might watch the episode again.


It was said a few episodes back when Emma told Peter the body had been released - although I may have imagined it.  :Big Grin: 

I'd be very surprised if Ian murdered Lucy too, given he's not a violent man.  He didn't even punch Max at the funeral when most men in his shoes probably would have!  It's possible it was an accident, but is Ian capable of moving his daughter's body and leaving it in the woods?  I doubt it.

----------


## lizann

so shirley is mick's mama

----------


## flappinfanny

OH MY WORD. i know some will say it is eastenders greatest hits, revisiting the zoe/kat storyline, but i think this will have a different slant. for one i'm sure stan is not the father. it will be interesting to see how this plays out.

great performance from linda henry. lets hope we get a few more surprises, its so much better without spoilers!! other soaps tape note!!!

----------

tammyy2j (23-05-2014)

----------


## kayuqtuq

In my post on 16/5 I suspected that Shirley is Mick's mum.  Wonder who the dad will turn out to be?

----------


## Dazzle

I'm kind of disappointed in the "big twist".

First, it's been clearly signposted for weeks so it wasn't a big surprise. The fact that Shirley kept referring to her "son" throughout the episode gave it away immediately.  I was hoping for another explanation for the attempted drowning rather than the really obvious, melodramatic one. I feel a big sense of anti-climax.  :Sad: 

Secondly, I chose to ignore the hints that were being dropped because I really thought they shouldn't go there again after Kat and Zoe. That was one of the biggest and most successful storylines in British soap history and is still very clearly etched in my mind. A repeat feels way too soon.

Thirdly, I was looking forward to Dean being back and his and Shirley's relationship being explored in depth. That's been completely overshadowed now and I for one am disappointed about it.  Shirley doesn't even seem to remember that Dean exists!

The only plus side as far as I'm concerned is that there'll be some intense scenes coming up featuring Shirley, Mick and Stan which will no doubt be mesmerising.




> i know some will say it is eastenders greatest hits, revisiting the zoe/kat storyline, but i think this will have a different slant.


Hopefully it'll have a very different slant and I won't keep getting a sense of deja vu.  I expect I'll enjoy it after my initial disappointment because the actors involved are so good and the writing has been excellent recently.  I just hope that Dean's relationship with his mum doesn't keep on being sidelined.

----------


## Kim

On the surface it really screams Kat and Zoe but I'm trying to refrain from commenting too much until I've had more time to think it over (I was out and have only just seen the episode.)

I really liked Shirley and Mick as brother and sister though.

----------

Dazzle (23-05-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

I dont think shirley/mick is a repeat of kat/zoe. 

Shirley and mick are mother and son, they are over 30, shirley drowned mick in the bath, sylvia left them and stan was horrible.

Theyve also got Tina involved. 

I loved the ep - phil/shirley were as amazing as ever. However i dont think he has strong romantic feelings ATM but they will develop soon now he knows this secret. He will have to lie to sharon about it as he wont betray shirley. I loved how sharon felt threatened she deserved it after being horrible to shirley. 

The end i thought was weird, they couldve panned to shirley and mick walking off after phils shocked face.

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope we find out who Mick's father is, I don't think it is Stan as Nancy asked Shirley if he abused her and she answered if he did she would kill him 

I like the dynamic and chemistry between Mick and Shirley (plus Linda and Danny are great actors, Danny really has shone since he came to Eastenders credit to him and the writers) and when Dean finds out Mick is his half brother sparks will fly we already seen they don't get on

----------


## tammyy2j

Sharon deserves a slap I was hoping Shirley would have

----------


## lizann

anyone else think david is dying this week poor carol and bianca and even him and ian also are bounding and getting close

----------

flappinfanny (27-05-2014), tammyy2j (27-05-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

yeap i think you are right.  do you think they are showing a lot of scenes lately with david eating and not healthy food either?

nice scenes tonight with ian and david and also bianca and david.

----------

tammyy2j (27-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> yeap i think you are right.  do you think they are showing a lot of scenes lately with david eating and not healthy food either?
> 
> nice scenes tonight with ian and david and also bianca and david.


He seem to have neck trouble also tonight

----------


## tammyy2j

So Lucy sent horrid texts to Whitney and she wrote the rot in hell card

----------


## monalisa62003

So is that it then with phil knowing ? Im not sure if he knows for sure or now just thinks she meant dean as he saw Dean going to the vic. This has potential for some amazing scenes it would be a waste, the chemistry was there between them again shirl isnt just a mate. He seems to be around her a lot more than he is sharon.

----------


## tammyy2j

Why didn't anyone help David?

Loved David pushing Nikki into the rubbish

----------

flappinfanny (28-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Carol looked lovely

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

i love it when there are no spoilers.  nice to see honey and poor david.  will he die?

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Sharon basically admit to David she don't love Phil that is what I took from the scene which was nice, the best one for Sharon since her return imo

----------

monalisa62003 (28-05-2014)

----------


## kayuqtuq

Didn't see that coming for David!

----------


## Perdita

> i love it when there are no spoilers.  nice to see honey and poor david.  will he die?


Yes, I think he will as the actor is leaving EE  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

> i love it when there are no spoilers.  nice to see honey and poor david.  will he die?


Yes, I think he will as the actor is leaving EE  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (28-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes, I think he will as the actor is leaving EE


I think he does as what else could do with him for an exit as the cad David changed his ways became a family man about to marry his true love childhood sweetheart and even building bridges with his half brother Ian 

It is a shame though as the character and actor are so loveable

----------

flappinfanny (30-05-2014), Perdita (28-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> So is that it then with phil knowing ? Im not sure if he knows for sure or now just thinks she meant dean as he saw Dean going to the vic.


Phil knows, even though Shirley tried to deny it.  He knows her too well to be taken in though, I'm sure.

I'm going to be very upset if David dies, even though I really, really don't want him to leave Carol in the lurch again.  If he lives, at least Michael French can return to EE some day.  Poor Carol's anguish in the car when she thought David had stood her up was quite upsetting.  I'm not sure that I can bear to watch Thursday.  :Sad:

----------

flappinfanny (30-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

So David didn't die but looks like him and Carol are all over 

I'm guessing Honey is planning on leaving the country with the kids and has to tell Billy

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## flappinfanny

i was a little under whelmed by tonight's episode.  sonia why did you not call an ambulance?

good scenes with ian and carol.

----------


## monalisa62003

> Phil knows, even though Shirley tried to deny it.  He knows her too well to be taken in though, I'm sure.


 Yeah he looked very confused in that scene, so i was unsure. So glad he mentioned it again but i did think it was a little sly mentioning it when he knows she doesn't want to talk about it. Still she's also kept this from him and they were going to marry so he's bound to be bothered she lied about this. Its so obvious he would rather be with her than Sharon

Just wondering, but would sonia not be allowed time off to look after her mum who has cancer and that she has the gene? Surely they wouldn't sack her when she's got a mum who could die and her sister's dad has had a heart attack.

----------


## monalisa62003

Sorry double post

----------


## Dazzle

> Yeah he looked very confused in that scene, so i was unsure.


I think he was confused because he didn't expect Shirley to deny she was Mick's mum.




> I'm guessing Honey is planning on leaving the country with the kids and has to tell Billy


I was thinking she's going to move away too.  Billy will be devastated.  :Sad: 




> sonia why did you not call an ambulance?


So stupid!!  As a nurse she would have known that the paramedics would start treating David on the spot, thus lessening his risk of death even if they were slower getting him to the hospital.

Carol realised during her talk with Ian that marrying David wouldn't have made her happy.  That's no reason to blame him for having a heart attack though!  As if anyone would manufacture a heart attack to get out of a relationship!!  I'm disgusted with Carol's reaction.  :Thumbsdown: 

I know I was initially disappointed with the reveal that Shirley is Mick's mum, but I do like the way it's playing out with the audience being in on the secret.  I wonder how long it'll be before Mick finds out?

I'm glad to see Dean's finally moving into the square and that Shirley's trying to make it up to him.




> Sorry double post


Don't worry, it's a bug in the software.  You can stop it happening by using the "Go Advanced" option when you post.

----------

flappinfanny (30-05-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

i think it could be a tear jerker tonight.  will we get a julia's theme tonight?

----------


## Perdita

At least he did not die .... hopefully he will be back one day ...

----------

Dazzle (31-05-2014), flappinfanny (01-06-2014), lizann (01-06-2014), tammyy2j (02-06-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> At least he did not die .... hopefully he will be back one day ...


Here's hoping...David is one of my all-time favourite EE characters, despite his flaws.

Masterfully acted scenes between Lindsey Coulson and Michael French, although I felt quite frustrated with both Carol and David and their inability to maintain a relationship despite their very obvious love for one another.  :Sad:

----------

flappinfanny (01-06-2014), lizann (01-06-2014), LostVoodoo (01-06-2014), Perdita (31-05-2014), tammyy2j (02-06-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

excellent scenes with lindsey and michael (not quite a two hander) even patsy was good and a julia theme at the end was the cherry on the cake.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (01-06-2014), lizann (01-06-2014), tammyy2j (02-06-2014)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Here's hoping...David is one of my all-time favourite EE characters, despite his flaws.
> 
> Masterfully acted scenes between Lindsey Coulson and Michael French, although I felt quite frustrated with both Carol and David and their inability to maintain a relationship despite their very obvious love for one another.


Ditto, it was so painful to see two people who obviously love each other so much but can't make it work.

----------

Dazzle (01-06-2014), flappinfanny (03-06-2014), lizann (01-06-2014), tammyy2j (02-06-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

tonights epsiode was ok, it seemed to me like a filler episode.  enjoyed the scenes with tina and shilrey taking the mick out of billy and that shirt and it was funny to see the look on their faces when they saw honey. :Smile:   apart from that nothing to shout home about.

----------


## tammyy2j

Well I am annoyed at Carol, I think David was doing everything he could for her in her condition and she throw it in his face, she even made him leave just as his relationship with Bianca too was going good, she deserved to have her dad around

----------

Kim (09-06-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Well I am annoyed at Carol...she even made him leave just as his relationship with Bianca too was going good, she deserved to have her dad around


Carol didn't force David to leave Walford and his family, that was his own decision.  Relationships split all the time without the people in question running off abroad and leaving their families behind.

I'm not sure who's more to blame for the breakdown of Carol and David's relationship.  He seemed genuinely committed this time, but after a lifetime of the opposite why would Carol believe he meant it this time?  Arranging to take her to a plastic surgeon was a completely thoughtless thing to do to a woman who's afraid of being unattractive after a mastectomy. It just reinforced her fears that David would no longer find her attractive.  I don't doubt David's intentions were good, but Carol understandably found it insulting.

Then again, Carol's lack of sympathy for David's heart attack was awful.  I don't blame him for reacting so angrily, and I was quite taken aback that he came back for more to be honest.

It was a very complex relationship.

----------

LostVoodoo (07-06-2014), tammyy2j (06-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I would like to see more scenes between Ian and Carol, build up a good deep friendship between them, both have lost kids so they have that and David in common

----------


## lizann

so do you reckon ian was calling ben and that is who he meet on good friday

----------

flappinfanny (06-06-2014), tammyy2j (06-06-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

yes i think you may be right.  

a better episode tonight, liked the scenes with honey and linda.  kellie bright is very good as linda, it feels as though she has been in the square a long time, its hard to believe she has only been in the show since christmas.  i can see the character of linda being in the show long term.  

i cannot feel sorry for billy.   what a choice for honey to make.   staying in walford e20 0r going to canada.  run honey, run!

----------


## Dazzle

> i cannot feel sorry for billy.   what a choice for honey to make.   staying in walford e20 0r going to canada.  run honey, run!


I did feel very sorry for Billy at first.  It would be devastating for most parents not to see their children for a year.  I saw a different side though when Honey explained to Linda how hard it's been to cope as a single mother.  I admit I was quite shocked that Billy hasn't been any help to her, as I assumed he was helping out off-screen.  It's hard to feel sorry for him when he hasn't taken any of the burden for caring for the kids.

I wonder what'll happen now?

I enjoyed Dean stirring Tina and Tosh's relationship.  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

It is always the same storylines for Billy struggling to cope and manage but he does love his kids and Lola, Jay and Lexi too 

I don't like Tosh and Tina as a couple

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## flappinfanny

a better episode to end to a slow week in e20.  

enjoyed the scenes with the unveiling of the sign at the vic, poor linda they always spoil it for her.

however honey would have never left janet.

----------

lizann (09-06-2014), tammyy2j (09-06-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> a better episode to end to a slow week in e20.


Yes, I really enjoyed last night's episode.  I'm pleased that the Lucy storyline is moving on and detectives Peter and Lauren could be good viewing.




> ...honey would have never left janet.


I don't think so either, but I must admit that I was delighted she did as it's a real bonus for Billy's character and the little girl who plays Janet is really sweet.

----------

flappinfanny (09-06-2014), Perdita (07-06-2014)

----------


## lizann

honey just left janet that don't sit right with me

----------

flappinfanny (09-06-2014), Perdita (09-06-2014), tammyy2j (09-06-2014)

----------


## lizann

max saw jake kill lucy that is a lie surely 

are they heading for abuse storyline for tosh and tina 

tosh was right asking roxy does she ever see her child

----------

flappinfanny (10-06-2014), tammyy2j (10-06-2014)

----------


## lizann

max saw jake kill lucy that is a lie surely 

are they heading for abuse storyline for tosh and tina 

tosh was right asking roxy does she ever see her child

----------


## flappinfanny

it felt like another filler episode, but watchable.

good scenes with cora and peter.  ann mitchell is superb.  more cora please.

----------

tammyy2j (10-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Roxy needs a haircut, she should ask Dean

----------

flappinfanny (11-06-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

better episode tonight.  thought roxy and alek and the fake tan was funny.   sonia looked lovely, but not sure about the tosh and tina storyline, i think it is a load of old tosh if you ask me  :Big Grin: 

great scenes again with stan and cora.

----------


## tammyy2j

Who has Amy now Ronnie?

----------


## tammyy2j

Yes I like Stan and Cora too 

How many exams is Abi doing?

----------


## flappinfanny

> Who has Amy now Ronnie?


i think she is left in  a cupboard with denny with a packet of salt and vinegar.

----------

sarah c (12-06-2014), tammyy2j (13-06-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

i dont know if this is the right place to post it. but im getting stalked on twitter and they are saying stuff about me and slagging me off personally. its gotten to the point where its affecting my parents. ive tried reporting them but nothing works. i dont know what else to do. i dont see why i should have to stay off twitter. they are a bitter phil and sharon fan that doesnt like it that i like phil and shirl and they wont get what they want,

----------


## tammyy2j

> i dont know if this is the right place to post it. but im getting stalked on twitter and they are saying stuff about me and slagging me off personally. its gotten to the point where its affecting my parents. ive tried reporting them but nothing works. i dont know what else to do. i dont see why i should have to stay off twitter. they are a bitter phil and sharon fan that doesnt like it that i like phil and shirl and they wont get what they want,


I am not too familiar with twitter but can you block or ban them?

Some fans are too hardcore and take things way too serious, stay strong and remember you and your views and opinions are always welcome here

----------

Dazzle (13-06-2014), lizann (14-06-2014), LostVoodoo (17-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## monalisa62003

> I am not too familiar with twitter but can you block or ban them?
> 
> Some fans are too hardcore and take things way too serious, stay strong and remember you and your views and opinions are always welcome here


it doesnt matter if i block them they create new a/cs just to slag me off and i see it when i search my favs. they've also come on my forums to target me

----------


## monalisa62003

> I am not too familiar with twitter but can you block or ban them?
> 
> Some fans are too hardcore and take things way too serious, stay strong and remember you and your views and opinions are always welcome here


it doesnt matter if i block them they create new a/cs just to slag me off and i see it when i search my favs. they've also come on my forums to target me

----------


## tammyy2j

> it doesnt matter if i block them they create new a/cs just to slag me off and i see it when i search my favs. they've also come on my forums to target me


Stay strong and maybe take a break off twitter and those forums

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## monalisa62003

> Stay strong and maybe take a break off twitter and those forums


i dont see why i should when i enjoy talking to other EE fans. its letting them win

----------


## monalisa62003

> Stay strong and maybe take a break off twitter and those forums


i dont see why i should when i enjoy talking to other EE fans. its letting them win

----------


## Dazzle

> i dont see why i should when i enjoy talking to other EE fans. its letting them win


It must be horrible  :Sad:  - I say you need to take care of your mental health first and foremost.  If that means avoiding Twitter so be it.  It's only letting these stalkers win if you allow it to affect your life.  Ignoring them is the best thing you can do.

I don't use Twitter but can you contact the administrators about this?  I'm sure these people's IP addresses can be blocked if Twitter deems this situation serious.

Let us know what happens.

----------

lizann (14-06-2014), Perdita (13-06-2014), tammyy2j (13-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> i dont see why i should when i enjoy talking to other EE fans. its letting them win


Take care of yourself

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

> i dont see why i should when i enjoy talking to other EE fans. its letting them win


tell them all to f#ck off don't let them get u down and win

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2014), flappinfanny (16-06-2014), monalisa62003 (19-06-2014), tammyy2j (17-06-2014)

----------


## lizann

> i dont see why i should when i enjoy talking to other EE fans. its letting them win


tell them all to f#ck off don't let them get u down and win

----------


## lizann

so ian is in contact with rainie (she was a cokehead was she selling to lucy)

----------


## flappinfanny

> so ian is in contact with rainie (she was a cokehead was she selling to lucy)


possibly?  i thought last time we saw rainie she had sorted her self out, wasn't she a councillor  ? 

dot  was funny in the restaurant with charlie.  a great duff duff.  aren't surprises nice.   :Smile:

----------


## lizann

so phil had sharon attacked so another one who don't like sharon either  :Stick Out Tongue: 

good that stan isn't mick's dad so didn't abuse shirley

ian paying for sex again

----------


## lizann

so phil had sharon attacked so another one who don't like sharon either  :Stick Out Tongue: 

good that stan isn't mick's dad so didn't abuse shirley

ian paying for sex again

----------


## flappinfanny

does stan know he is not micks father?  

nice to see raine earning, i bet she's not on the minimum wage.  

i thought sam strike was excellent tonight.

----------

tammyy2j (18-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> does stan know he is not micks father?  
> 
> nice to see raine earning, i bet she's not on the minimum wage.  
> 
> i thought sam strike was excellent tonight.


Shirley said only her mother and Babe knew she was Mick's mother so Stan must think he is Mick's real father and he drank a lot at the time too she said 

I agree the actor who plays Johnny was very good

----------

flappinfanny (19-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't care for Rainie's return

----------

lizann (19-06-2014), monalisa62003 (19-06-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Give her a chance ...

----------


## tammyy2j

> Give her a chance ...


I did but I don't like her

----------

Perdita (18-06-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

good scenes with dot and ian at the hospital, i liked it when dot called sharon, sharon watts.

in recent episodes i have thought there is a lot of angie in sharon's mannerisms.  

as for cora and stan, brilliant.  not sure if it was in tonight's or last nights episode when mick referred to stan's bit of stuff as 'that cora treacle.'  :Big Grin:

----------

tammyy2j (19-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Sharon's bar have any cctv?

----------


## flappinfanny

you would think so, i am not sure.  mind you its no bigger than a shoe box.

----------


## monalisa62003

Loving this weeks episodes...so much Phil & shirley goodness! Tuesdays episode is my new all time favourite episode of theirs. There was so much in it and by the end his feelings for her were so obvious. I knew he was planning something with sharon but didnt know he'd tell shirl. He was more bothered about what she thought than caring about sharon.

----------


## flappinfanny

excellent scenes with johnny and sharon.  beautifully played by both sam and letitia.  ee got that spot on.

enjoying the carters, i hope both kellie bright and danny dyer are in it for the long haul.  they feel apart of the square, it as though they have been there for years and they only arrived christmas day.

my only gripe was the end scene, why was shirley at the hospital.  for me that didn't work.

----------

Dazzle (21-06-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

i honestly thought they might kiss or sleep together, shirl would regret it because of the ben thing and then he would propose to sharon. I didn't expect him to propose like that. He didn't even seem torn between the two. They built up the whole week only for it to end on phil seemingly not caring about how shirl would react.The spoilers for next week dont look good either. the spoilers said he was meant to reveal his true feelings, and there is something in next weeks spoilers that said he confessed his love for her. This never happened

----------


## Dazzle

I wasn't expecting it to play out like that either, even though I hadn't read the spoilers.  Phil seems to genuinely care for Sharon and not be too bothered about Shirley.  It could be guilt at organizing the attack, but that wasn't how it came across.  (I don't use the word "love" because how could someone want to give a scare like that to the person they love??)

----------

flappinfanny (21-06-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

He's definetly bothered about shirley - the looks he was giving her in the pub and the hospital.  Also the fact that he told shirley his biggest secret should mean a lot. He trusted her enough to confide in her. He knows how much sharon hates shirley so she would feel betrayed that he told her first. 

To me it looked like guilt. Before the attack phil barely touched sharon, he hardly went near her and when he did it was only when she initiated it. Even then he didnt really respond as someone whos supposed to be genuinely in love. It was only after the attack he started it so thats why it came across as guilt. He also left the room and thats what he did after ben killed heather cos he couldnt cope with the guilt.

He does care about sharon - theyve got an awful lot of history together and he was responsible for dennis' death but i dont believe hes in love with her.

----------


## monalisa62003

He's definetly bothered about shirley - the looks he was giving her in the pub and the hospital.  Also the fact that he told shirley his biggest secret should mean a lot. He trusted her enough to confide in her. He knows how much sharon hates shirley so she would feel betrayed that he told her first. 

To me it looked like guilt. Before the attack phil barely touched sharon, he hardly went near her and when he did it was only when she initiated it. Even then he didnt really respond as someone whos supposed to be genuinely in love. It was only after the attack he started it so thats why it came across as guilt. He also left the room and thats what he did after ben killed heather cos he couldnt cope with the guilt.

----------


## lizann

ian is lexi's uncle i forgot that 

shirley wont be happy with phil when ben returns and if shirley really wants to make up with dean be around him and the family and help with his shop not in the hospital chasing baldie  :Stick Out Tongue:  loved tina calling phil that

----------

Dazzle (22-06-2014), flappinfanny (21-06-2014), tammyy2j (22-06-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

I dont blame shirley one bit. She has really tried to move on and sort her life out, but phil kept bothering her and wouldnt leave her alone. She asked him multiple times to leave her alone.  Phil is hugely to blame but i do sympathise with him somwhat as i believe he didnt set out to hurt shirley. It doesnt excuse what he done to sharon though

----------

Dazzle (22-06-2014), tammyy2j (22-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Ronnie pregnant by Charlie and is she gone for good now?

----------


## lizann

> Is Ronnie pregnant by Charlie and is she gone for good now?


ronnie is up the duff by aleks I believe 

sharon will hurt or kill someone with the gun

----------


## lizann

> Is Ronnie pregnant by Charlie and is she gone for good now?


ronnie is up the duff by aleks I believe 

sharon will hurt or kill someone with the gun

----------


## flappinfanny

> Is Ronnie pregnant by Charlie and is she gone for good now?


i think i read some where sam womack had other commitments which ee knew about when she came back,not sure if  she is filming another series of mount pleasant for sky?  i think she is due to come back, not sure when though?

i thought ronnies exit was a little odd and rushed.  we haven't seen ronnie for ages then all of a sudden she pops up.  not overly impressed.

----------


## monalisa62003

Urgh phil is such a prick. He mustve seen shirl when he said she was a mess. He mustve known ronnie would tell shirl what he said. He knows shirley reacts this way when shes a "mess" he brought it all on himself.

----------

tammyy2j (24-06-2014)

----------


## Kim

Guessed at the beginning of the episode that Ronnie would be pregnant. That poor child will be mollycoddled more than Dennis Rickman Jr! And presumably the grandchild of Archie Mitchell AND Nick Cotton. Oh dear...

Some comeuppance for murder and kidnapping to be given a child.  

I wonder if Alfie actually took her to Kings Cross or has he gone to the dark side to make sure she won't be around when Kat gives birth?

----------


## Dazzle

I enjoyed a Ronnie-heavy episode.  I always like watching intense characters.  It's a pity we're obviously not going to see her for a while.

Enjoyable episode featuring lots of the Mitchells and Carters.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Urgh phil is such a prick. He mustve seen shirl when he said she was a mess. He mustve known ronnie would tell shirl what he said. He knows shirley reacts this way when shes a "mess" he brought it all on himself.


I hated how threatening Phil was to Shirley 

Shirley cant do nothing now as he knows her Mick secret so he too has leverage 

Sharon with a gun cant be good

----------

flappinfanny (25-06-2014), lizann (25-06-2014), monalisa62003 (24-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Ronnie is back near the end of the summer

----------

flappinfanny (25-06-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

linda on the karaoke.  kellie bright was excellent.  stan's face was a picture.  alfie is getting on my wick.  if i were sharon i'd shoot phil.

----------

Dazzle (25-06-2014), lizann (28-06-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I didn't find the big argument between Johnny and Linda very convincing - on his side, not hers.  Kellie Bright's always convincing as Linda.

Dean being disappointed by his mum yet again...  :Sad:

----------


## flappinfanny

a very good episode.  excellent scenes with linda and stan, played to perfection by timothy and kellie.  also nice scenes with ian and mick.  

quote of the day:

stan:   'it'll be black as newgate's knocker before that happens.'  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2014), lizann (28-06-2014), tammyy2j (29-06-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

dean seemed to be enjoying himself at the end of the episode and the duff duff seemed to be longer tonight.   :Big Grin: 

pre watershed as well.   :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

I loved last night's episode.  Well-written and beautifully acted character-led stories.  I'm not ashamed to admit I had tears in my eyes during several of the scenes.  I thought Ian really shone as well as the Carters.

Linda didn't seem to notice that Dean was getting a bit handy there!

----------


## lizann

dean like auntie linda a lot  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

tammyy2j (29-06-2014)

----------


## Kim

> dean like auntie linda a lot


Sister in law  :Embarrassment:

----------

kaz21 (29-06-2014), lizann (30-06-2014), tammyy2j (29-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

The hug was creepy

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2014), flappinfanny (01-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Sister in law


but dean don't know that yet

----------


## lizann

> Sister in law


but dean don't know that yet

----------

flappinfanny (01-07-2014)

----------


## Kim

True. He is effectively wanting to to a Phil and Glenda. That still haunts me!

----------

flappinfanny (01-07-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

a watchable, but missable episode.  nice scenes with peter and ian.  also good scenes with carol and bianca.  can someone shoot alfie!!!! does donna fancy terry?

----------


## Dazzle

It was nice to see Ian supporting Peter for a change, and good that the writers haven't forgotten that grief takes a long time to heal.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Announcement for no episode tonight wasn't very nice:  "We have no time for Eastenders".  They should have made time!

----------

flappinfanny (02-07-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

best episode of eastenders i have seen in a long time.

if corrie had been cancelled the end of the world would be looming and corrie fans would be rioting with mobility scooters and zimmer's.

----------


## Kim

So annoyed that they didn't even show it on BBC3. What really takes the biscuit is that England aren't even in it any more and they still give priority to the football.

----------

flappinfanny (02-07-2014), kayuqtuq (02-07-2014), kaz21 (02-07-2014), sarah c (03-07-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I guess that they had to make the schedules up as if England was in the final but I agree, they could make provisions on their other channels for the regular shows for non-football viewers.

----------


## kayuqtuq

The BBC should have a dedicated sports channel instead of disrupting the schedules for those of us who have no interest whatsoever in sport of any kind!

----------


## Kim

EastEnders actually aired in Ireland. Someone has uploaded it on YouTube if anyone doesn't want to wait until tonight to watch it.

----------


## lizann

> EastEnders actually aired in Ireland. Someone has uploaded it on YouTube if anyone doesn't want to wait until tonight to watch it.


yes and it was crap too much terry and nicky and why is donna so pally and caring with terry, has she a crush 

who has david's shares from the car lot, could bianca claim them

----------


## Kim

He wanted his investment out and Max had to deal with it I think. I think he had a rant about it in the aftermath of David's departure. 

The second half was terrible, I found Tuesday's quite enjoyable. Loved Roxy's revenge on Aleks, though.

----------


## flappinfanny

i thought the hour episode was too long for me.  infact i don't know which was worse tonight eastenders or corrie, both were missable.  i kept nodding off, i was so pleased when 9pm came around!

----------

Glen1 (05-07-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

The hour episode was a bit unexpected, and was planning to watch Emmerdale.  Watched Emmerdale on +1 at 9 anyway, but wish they'd warned us earlier!

----------


## Dazzle

I'm glad that Carol changed her mind and is now getting the double mastectomy.  How selfish is Bianca?  Even when she gets a bit of extra money it's frittered on take-out food!

----------

lizann (07-07-2014)

----------


## Perdita

It could be a sign of depression or just a letting off steam from her worries ... not sensible, no, but maybe a treat to cheer herself and everybody else up ....

----------

Dazzle (05-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> It could be a sign of depression...


You're right, in which case I'll be sympathetic.  I'm biased because I've always disliked Bianca and found her incredibly selfish.  :Wal2l:

----------

Perdita (05-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

roxy still an idiot for a man

----------

Dazzle (08-07-2014), tammyy2j (08-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I wonder if Patrick had a stroke?  He seemed to be seeing something and I believe visual effects can happen with a stroke.  It was nice to see Patrick featured so heavily for a change.

Loved Linda's surprise!  

I can't guess who the little boy was with Shirley.  Has Carly got a child I wonder?

----------

Glen1 (08-07-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Yes, he had a stroke.

----------

Dazzle (08-07-2014), Glen1 (08-07-2014)

----------


## sarah c

And Shirley was with heathers son,George

----------

Dazzle (08-07-2014), Glen1 (08-07-2014), tammyy2j (08-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

romasexual  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kayuqtuq

Little George is so cute!  Can't stand Linda Carter, she really gets on my nerves.

----------

tammyy2j (09-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Little George is so cute!  Can't stand Linda Carter, she really gets on my nerves.


Yes George is adorable kinda looks like Heather too 

Did Shirley steal Darren's suit too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (09-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> Can't stand Linda Carter, she really gets on my nerves.


I really like Linda.  I didn't at first but she's grown on me now.  She can be stubborn and hardfaced but is a good person underneath.  I thought at the end she was going to announce she was already pregnant!




> Did Shirley steal Darren's suit too


Lol  :Rotfl: 


It seems that Billy's finally found his perfect job!  :Clap: 

Did Patrick see a doctor after, I wonder?

----------


## lizann

good scenes for the carter show tonight but a tad ott so a big xmas wedding for mick and linda now

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Dean really wants a family

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2014), lizann (12-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

so lee saw billy and lucy arguing the night she was killed

----------


## flappinfanny

'ooops butter fingers.'   :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

why has billy got photos of lucy

----------


## Dazzle

> why has billy got photos of lucy


I can't think of a legitimate reason.  He looked even more shifty than usual over them so obviously has something to hide.

I'm liking the new no-nonsense DI (although she's not stricly new as she's been in EE before).  She sounds like remembers the residents very well!

----------

lizann (16-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

> I can't think of a legitimate reason.  He looked even more shifty than usual over them so obviously has something to hide.
> 
> I'm liking the new no-nonsense DI (although she's not stricly new as she's been in EE before).  She sounds like remembers the residents very well!


she is better than summer hayes

----------

Dazzle (17-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

> I can't think of a legitimate reason.  He looked even more shifty than usual over them so obviously has something to hide.
> 
> I'm liking the new no-nonsense DI (although she's not stricly new as she's been in EE before).  She sounds like remembers the residents very well!


she is better than summer hayes

----------


## sarah c

> she is better than summer hayes


you cannot be a serious police officer, swinging a huge handbag about like summerhayes!!

the new DI swept out of Billy's place with swagger - summerhayes had to fanny about getting said bag, hanging over her arm!!!!

no no no no

----------


## lizann

> you cannot be a serious police officer, swinging a huge handbag about like summerhayes!!
> 
> the new DI swept out of Billy's place with swagger - summerhayes had to fanny about getting said bag, hanging over her arm!!!!
> 
> no no no no


also sleeping with max who was also with lucy isn't good

----------


## lizann

> you cannot be a serious police officer, swinging a huge handbag about like summerhayes!!
> 
> the new DI swept out of Billy's place with swagger - summerhayes had to fanny about getting said bag, hanging over her arm!!!!
> 
> no no no no


also sleeping with max who was also with lucy isn't good

----------


## flappinfanny

lovely scenes with patrick and janet.  a great duff duff.  who is it? :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (18-07-2014), lizann (22-07-2014), tammyy2j (18-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> lovely scenes with patrick and janet.  a great duff duff.  who is it?


I wish the real killer was shown, this dragging out for a year is awful

----------

Glen1 (20-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Jay should tell Abi and Lauren and they could have Max treated for sex addiction  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (18-07-2014), flappinfanny (22-07-2014), lizann (22-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I wish the real killer was shown, this dragging out for a year is awful


I'm enjoying the slow build-up and twists and turns of the story.  The focus on it this week has been excellent in my opinion.

----------

flappinfanny (22-07-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Jay should tell Abi and Lauren and they could have Max treated for sex addiction


either that or have them chopped off.  they would look nice as earings for cora.   :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (20-07-2014), lizann (22-07-2014), tammyy2j (19-07-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

Rudolph Walker was outstanding, upsetting but beautifully played.

----------

Glen1 (22-07-2014), kayuqtuq (22-07-2014), tammyy2j (23-07-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

another tremendous performance from Rudolph Walker.  

i had to smile at mo and co outside the vic with a packet of salt and vinegar after going to sonia's weight watchers style class.  so true to life.   :Big Grin:

----------

tammyy2j (23-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Nice to see Anthony and Kim and for Anthony to have scenes with Kat 

Ian is probably delighted with the timing of Patrick's stroke

----------

Dazzle (24-07-2014), flappinfanny (24-07-2014), Glen1 (24-07-2014), lizann (24-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> Nice to see Anthony and Kim and for Anthony to have scenes with Kat


I loved seeing Anthony again, I just wish it wasn't for only one episode.  I'd like him back full time.  His and Kat's scene was really nice and nostalgic.  :Smile: 




> Ian is probably delighted with the timing of Patrick's stroke


The little weasel was disappointed that Patrick started showing signs of recovering!  :Angry: 

I hope EE does this stroke story justice and shows the real ordeal that people go through - victims and carers.  I don't want it to be depressing, of course, but I don't want Patrick's recovery glossed over either (as nearly always happens in soaps).  The story could be realistic but ultimately uplifting if done right.

Why does Whitney have to be so weak as to fall back into Lee's arms after he unceremoniously dumped her for Lucy??  There is more to life than men, girls!  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (24-07-2014), lizann (24-07-2014), Perdita (24-07-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Agree Dazzle, I just hope Patrick can soon inform Denise re Ian and Rainie. Also hope Kim will return and be present when the deed is done.

----------

Dazzle (24-07-2014), flappinfanny (24-07-2014), lizann (24-07-2014), tammyy2j (27-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

ian the weasel deserves a kicking

----------

Dazzle (25-07-2014), kayuqtuq (25-07-2014), tammyy2j (27-07-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

a great duff duff.  i hope sharon gets her revenge.  philth deserves to get whats coming to him.  what goes around comes around.

----------

Glen1 (25-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> a great duff duff.  i hope sharon gets her revenge.  philth deserves to get whats coming to him.  what goes around comes around.


I wasn't sure that she definitely heard Phil and Shirley talking.  She could have been distressed due to panic at being outside.  If the writers had wanted to make it clear that she heard, they probably would have shown her listening at the gate.  I can't wait to find out what happens next!

Patrick's condition is very sad  :Sad:

----------

flappinfanny (25-07-2014), Glen1 (25-07-2014), lizann (25-07-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I wasn't sure that she definitely heard Phil and Shirley talking.  She could have been distressed due to panic at being outside.  If the writers had wanted to make it clear that she heard, they probably would have shown her listening at the gate.  I can't wait to find out what happens next!
> 
> Patrick's condition is very sad


good point, you are spot on.  did she hear shirl and philth?  i am not sure myself now?  tonight should be good.

----------

Dazzle (26-07-2014), Glen1 (26-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

she heard and revenge will be hers

----------

Dazzle (26-07-2014), flappinfanny (26-07-2014), Glen1 (26-07-2014), tammyy2j (27-07-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

yeap it will.  nice to have sharon watts back.  a crackin episode.  line of the night goes to linda describing philth as a tomato.  how apt.   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (26-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Loved seeing Marcus Christie and I can't wait for Sharon's revenge. It's been a long time coming!  Please, please writers let her get the best of Phil!!

I enjoyed Carol's confrontation with Tina too, and was very pleased that Whitney told Lee where to go  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (27-07-2014), Perdita (26-07-2014)

----------


## LostVoodoo

I liked Sharon's sudden 1980s make-over, back to classic Sharon!

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2014), flappinfanny (27-07-2014), tammyy2j (27-07-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

i also thought the scenes with cora and stan were well done.  played to perfection by ann and timothy.  credit to the excellent script.  

nice to learn more about cora's past.

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2014), lizann (28-07-2014), tammyy2j (27-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Stan visiting Patrick was a nice scene

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2014), flappinfanny (27-07-2014), lizann (28-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

im getting sick of all the carter scenes 

is that the mother living with babe?

so nick is alive and in contact with charlie, what is his end game? dot has no money for them to con

----------


## lizann

im getting sick of all the carter scenes 

is that the mother living with babe?

so nick is alive and in contact with charlie, what is his end game? dot has no money for them to con

----------


## flappinfanny

a great duff duff.  poor dot.

----------


## Dougie

Getting sick of the Tosh and Tina storyline, Tina needs to be having fun!

----------

flappinfanny (30-07-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> a great duff duff.  poor dot.


Indeed.  Charlie seems like a decent guy at heart though and, after his conversation with Liam, I'm wondering if he's regretting getting into this scam with Nick.  I hope he comes down on Dot's side in the end.  I don't want to see her heart broken again.  :Sad: 




> so nick is alive and in contact with charlie, what is his end game? dot has no money for them to con


I think that's the biggest mystery on EE at the moment.  I can't wait to find out what their game is!

----------

Glen1 (30-07-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

superb episode tonight.  linsey coulson was brilliant.  i half expected a julia's theme at the end.  nice touch at the end carol looking up at the strip lights.

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2014), Glen1 (30-07-2014), lizann (30-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

> superb episode tonight.  linsey coulson was brilliant.  i half expected a julia's theme at the end.  nice touch at the end carol looking up at the strip lights.


i was expecting charlie or nick to show up with a pillow to kill her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (31-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

> superb episode tonight.  linsey coulson was brilliant.  i half expected a julia's theme at the end.  nice touch at the end carol looking up at the strip lights.


i was expecting charlie or nick to show up with a pillow to kill her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flappinfanny

if it had been hollyoaks then perhaps.   :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

is the new rev a new love for carol

----------


## Dazzle

I like the idea of a TV appeal by Ian and Peter.  Ian was back to his weasely self trying to worm his way out of it.  He's more afraid of everyone finding out about Rainie (and perhaps even worse?), than of finding Lucy's killer  :Angry: .

----------

Glen1 (05-08-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

i wish alfie would b****r off back to ramsey street, or anywhere in oz, he is so annoying.  if i had a brick, i would throw it at the screen.

apart from that a good solid episode.   nice touch with the ceremony with dot and lee remembering the 'great war.'

 the only image i am struggling with and cannot get out of my head is shirley's russian shot putter hairy legs.  :Crying:

----------

Glen1 (05-08-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

Tonights ep was epic, best in ages. So emotional & heart warming. New found love for shirley & micks relationship, they are adorable! Its so nice to see shirl so happy, long may it continue hehe :Smile:  she deserves it so much!  

Also thought shirley was appearing as a ghost out of nowhere, forshadowing?

----------

flappinfanny (06-08-2014), tammyy2j (07-08-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

enjoyable episode, liked the scenes at the swimming pool.  however the stacey storyline is a bit naff.

----------

lizann (06-08-2014), monalisa62003 (06-08-2014), tammyy2j (07-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

why is aleks so down on alfie?

----------


## tammyy2j

Shirley was so proud of both her sons

----------

flappinfanny (07-08-2014), lizann (07-08-2014), monalisa62003 (07-08-2014)

----------


## kayuqtuq

> why is aleks so down on alfie?


Because Alfie tried to break Aleks and Roxie up when he found out that Aleks is married.

----------


## lizann

> Because Alfie tried to break Aleks and Roxie up when he found out that Aleks is married.


even before than he was down on alfie

----------


## lizann

> Because Alfie tried to break Aleks and Roxie up when he found out that Aleks is married.


even before than he was down on alfie

----------


## flappinfanny

> even before than he was down on alfie


probably jealous of alfie's shirts.  he is such a cool dude.   :Big Grin: 

a good episode tonight, if not a bit too long.  poor mick, i can't feel  any sympathy for ian now.  the rat bag.  love the scenes with cora and stan.

----------

Dazzle (08-08-2014), Glen1 (08-08-2014), lizann (11-08-2014), tammyy2j (09-08-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

a bloody good episode to end the week.  eastenders has certainly found its mojo,  the scenes with cora and rainie were very raw.  ann mitchell and tanya franks were very good.  poor linda and a great duff duff.

----------

Dazzle (09-08-2014), Glen1 (09-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

lily looks like she should be in a horror film  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

Cora's getting a slating online for exposing Mick so publicly but I don't blame her myself.  She saw Mick admitting that he bought and used her drug addict daughter's body, and was furious as a result.  As unpleasant as Rainie is, we all know that such women are usually horribly exploited and are victims.

Unfortunately, Linda and the kids are going to suffer too  :Sad:  but I do understand that Cora was too shocked and horrified to be able to think of them at the time.

Ian is pure filth for letting this happen!!  :Angry:

----------

flappinfanny (09-08-2014), Glen1 (09-08-2014), lizann (11-08-2014), sarah c (10-08-2014), tammyy2j (09-08-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Totally agree Dazzle ,neither would I blame Cora, I think Ian's cowardice goes beyond trying to protect his relationship with Denise or his status I wonder if in someway he knows more about the murder than he's letting on. Patrick needs to make a speedy recovery. Also hope we get to see this video from the night of the murder.

----------

Dazzle (09-08-2014), flappinfanny (09-08-2014), lizann (11-08-2014), tammyy2j (09-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Totally agree Dazzle ,neither would I blame Cora, I think Ian's cowardice goes beyond trying to protect his relationship with Denise or his status I wonder if in someway he knows more about the murder than he's letting on. Patrick needs to make a speedy recovery. Also hope we get to see this video from the night of the murder.


Yes, I agree with you about Glen, especially about Ian.  I've also thought that he might be hiding more than his sleazy liaison with Rainie.  If the police found out that the alibi he's given is false, they'd examine his movements that night very closely.  I wonder what else they'd find?

----------

Glen1 (10-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Mick is an idiot to cover for Ian, I wanted Rainie to tell Cora the truth that it was Ian and not Mick 

Is Abi the age to drink legally in a pub?

----------

Dazzle (10-08-2014), flappinfanny (10-08-2014), Glen1 (10-08-2014), lizann (11-08-2014)

----------


## Kim

> Mick is an idiot to cover for Ian, I wanted Rainie to tell Cora the truth that it was Ian and not Mick 
> 
> Is Abi the age to drink legally in a pub?


Yes, Abi turned 18 in June.

Don't know why she was there though. Why would Kat or Alfie send a photo to her? I once had an affair with your Uncle so here's my twins? Where was Terry?

----------

tammyy2j (12-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

lauren has a check knowing her dad beds every woman with a pulse

----------

Dazzle (12-08-2014), flappinfanny (12-08-2014), tammyy2j (13-08-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

i want to smack ian.  the weasel.  no sympathy at all.  i love what the writers are doing with the beales.   to start with our hearts went out to ian and his family, but not so much now.  i wonder how it will pan out?

superb scenes with jean and stacey.  lacey and gillian had some lovely scenes in monday's epsiode.  even alfie was almost bearable.

----------

Dazzle (12-08-2014), Glen1 (12-08-2014), lizann (12-08-2014), tammyy2j (12-08-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Why couldn't Patrick write something down for Denise ,he was able to feed himself ? Iv'e freeze framed the bus video through can't spot anyone, didn't expect to really. Only thing, as Lucy is getting off the bus she seems to stare for a while at the person behind her. Anyone had any better luck? Too early for any clues to the killer, I guess.

----------

lizann (13-08-2014), tammyy2j (14-08-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I noticed the look from Lucy to the back of her too but that was it ....

----------


## lizann

mick should take told stan the truth

----------

flappinfanny (13-08-2014), tammyy2j (14-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Why couldn't Patrick write something down for Denise ,he was able to feed himself ? Iv'e freeze framed the bus video through can't spot anyone, didn't expect to really. Only thing, as Lucy is getting off the bus she seems to stare for a while at the person behind her. Anyone had any better luck? Too early for any clues to the killer, I guess.


It is Jay if Digital Spy are correct

----------

Glen1 (13-08-2014), lizann (13-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope the news that the "brasser"in question is Rainie, Cora's daughter gets out too quiet soon

----------

flappinfanny (17-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Why couldn't Patrick write something down for Denise ,he was able to feed himself ?


I thought the same thing, but realised that holding a spoon is a far cry from the meticulousness needed to write (especially if the side that's paralysed is the one he uses to write with).




> Iv'e freeze framed the bus video through can't spot anyone, didn't expect to really. Only thing, as Lucy is getting off the bus she seems to stare for a while at the person behind her. Anyone had any better luck? Too early for any clues to the killer, I guess.


  Spoiler:    As Tammy says, people are saying that the person Lucy stared at is Jay, as he was wearing the same hat as the guy on the bus during the episode when Lucy was killed.  There's speculation he was off to meet Ben, which is how Ben will be introduced.  

After recently slating Ian, I was back to feeling sorry for him last night.  Mick's explanation to Linda that he was covering for Ian because he still had his daughter convinced me too.  I'm glad Linda called him "St Mick" as that's how he's coming over in this storyline!

----------

Glen1 (13-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

^ I still think Mick is an idiot to cover for Ian, to get a conviction and a fine and alienate his own family over this

----------

Dazzle (14-08-2014), flappinfanny (17-08-2014), Glen1 (14-08-2014), lizann (14-08-2014), sarah c (15-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

so was phil testing mick to not let out ian's secret?

----------


## sarah c

> so was phil testing mick to not let out ian's secret?


yes I thought so....or Phil stopped and left the Vic because he realised Mick could reveal all..?

----------

Dazzle (15-08-2014), flappinfanny (17-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I love Ian and Phil's scenes together at the moment.  It's great seeing Phil supporting Ian knowing how he's bullied him relentlessly in the past.  I'm sure they'll go back to being enemies again at some point though.  :Big Grin: 

We need more confrontations between Phil and Mick, the two strongest males on the square at the moment.  It's nice to see good guy Mick being able to stand up to bully Phil.

Jay looked very guilty at seeing the video.  He's definitely hiding something, though I doubt he's the killer.

Dean...creepy!!!  I feel really sorry for Linda...  :Sad:

----------

flappinfanny (17-08-2014), Glen1 (17-08-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

yeap i feel sorry for linda.  dean is seriously bad.  i am not sure where this story is going, but i hope linda doesn't get raped.  i still have no sympathy for the weasel beale.  i also feel sorry for denise.  i wonder when kim returns? (and not on skype)  how long is tameka's maternity leave?

loving the carter scenes, timothy west is just brilliant.  also linda storming through the market and staring cora down was played to perfection by kellie.  

cora had the line of the week at sonia's weight watchers/fat busters club, ' if i had a bike I certainly know where to park it.   :Smile: 

a good week in walford.

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2014), Glen1 (17-08-2014), tammyy2j (19-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> yeap i feel sorry for linda.  dean is seriously bad.  i am not sure where this story is going, but i hope linda doesn't get raped


So do I, that would be unpleasant to watch and there's no way Dean's character could be rehabilitated after that.

I've seen some posters on other sites say they hope Dean and Linda have an affair!!  That's a very distorted view of what's been happening.  It's very, very clear in my opinion that Dean is obsessed with and harassing Linda, and that there's absolutely no chance she'll reciprocate his feelings.

His obsession has a lot to do with his seriously mixed feelings about Shirley, so I'm hoping she'll eventually step in and help him to sort himself out.  I still feel some sympathy with him at the moment as he's had such a terrible time of things and it's obviously affected him deeply.  I want him to be able to recover from this and be a likeable character again.  I suppose it depends how far down the dark hole the writers take him.




> i still have no sympathy for the weasel beale.


I keep swinging back and forth on whether I sympathise with or dislike Ian at the moment.  I still think he might be hiding more than the incident with Rainie.




> loving the carter scenes, timothy west is just brilliant.  also linda storming through the market and staring cora down was played to perfection by kellie.


The Carters are great - my favourites are Stan and Linda.  Stan telling Linda she wasn't "servicing" Mick enough (I think that's the word he used) was both shocking but hilarious (not many actors could pull that off imo).  Linda's fast become one of my favourite characters in EE, despite my intense dislike for her at first for her rejection of Johnny after he came out.




> a good week in walford.


It's been very entertaining and enjoyable.

----------


## tammyy2j

I really miss Kim, hope she is back soon 

Why is Max so mad and angry, is he missing the female DC's loving  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (19-08-2014), Glen1 (19-08-2014), lizann (19-08-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I really miss Kim, hope she is back soon 
> 
> Why is Max so mad and angry, is he missing the female DC's loving


yeap it's 10 hours and max hasn't had any.  he needs to have 'em chopped off!

i miss kim also, hope tameka is back from maternity leave soon.  she will sort the weasel beale out!

----------

Glen1 (19-08-2014), tammyy2j (19-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

So far I don't like the couple pairings of Lauren with Dean and Lee with Whitney

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2014), flappinfanny (20-08-2014), lizann (19-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> So far I don't like the couple pairings of Lauren with Dean and Lee with Whitney


They're both awful pairings and quite excruciating to watch.  So Lauren sleeps with Dean, who's making it very obvious that he doesn't give a damn about her, and Whitney's decided to jump in with both feet with yet another womaniser.  Can't the writers give these young women something else to do rather than jump into bed with the first loser guy who shows an interest? They never seem to learn.  Give us a break!

Wow! Ian's sunk to a new low by threatening to place Patrick into a home.  I suppose he knows that Denise won't let that happen, but is trying to terrorize a helpless old man into keeping quiet.  What a scumbag!  (Yes, I'm back to hating Ian this week lol  :Big Grin: )

----------

flappinfanny (20-08-2014), Glen1 (19-08-2014), lizann (19-08-2014), tammyy2j (19-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

lee has way more chemistry with bianca  :Stick Out Tongue:  

denise and mas so going to happen too

----------


## lizann

lee has way more chemistry with bianca  :Stick Out Tongue:  

denise and mas so going to happen too

----------


## flappinfanny

ian is pond life.  diane parish shone tonight.

----------

tammyy2j (20-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Phil know that Patrick knows about Rainie and Ian?

----------


## Dazzle

> Does Phil know that Patrick knows about Rainie and Ian?


Yes, I'm sure I remember Ian telling him.

----------

tammyy2j (21-08-2014)

----------


## Perdita

But can Patrick remember??

----------


## Dazzle

> But can Patrick remember??


I think he can given his intense reaction to Ian, but I suppose we won't know for sure until he can communicate with Denise.

What I don't get about Ian wanting to put Patrick in a home is that surely Denise will visit him, so she'll find out about Ian's transgressions anyway.  Perhaps sooner if Patrick is getting lots of professional support to recover.  Ian's thinking doesn't make much sense to me.  :Searchme:

----------

Glen1 (21-08-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Does the thinking of a male in trouble with his other half ever make any sense???   :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2014), Glen1 (21-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Does the thinking of a male in trouble with his other half ever make any sense???


Ha ha...the voice of experience?  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (21-08-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Ha ha...the voice of experience?


Possibly   :Angel:   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> But can Patrick remember??


I think he does by his reaction to Ian as Dazzle said 

So Lee was only interested in a quick rumble in the sack with Whitney, he could have stayed and helped her mind Lily  :Angry:  Whitney deserves better but she always seems to jump fast into bad relationships she needs a slow burn romance that starts out as friendship first (I know she had that with Fatboy) who else could she pick now, Tamwar or Peter is only available around her age

----------

Dazzle (22-08-2014)

----------


## Glen1

> Does the thinking of a male in trouble with his other half ever make any sense???


Oooh Perdita, we are good at some things. lol. Can't think of anything at the moment but I'm working on it.

----------

Dazzle (22-08-2014), Perdita (21-08-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Well, I look forward to finding out what you can come up with  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

was that ryan the name on whitney's phone?

----------


## tammyy2j

Whitney gives in and sleeps with Lee already stupid girl

----------

Dazzle (22-08-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

cordon bleu menu in the vic, i wonder how many michelin stars linda has?  

lee and whit make a nice couple.  a great duff duff.  poor dot.

----------


## tammyy2j

So Charlie and Yvonne are hiding from Nick as he beat Yvonne so they faked Nick's death, this makes no sense to me

----------


## Dazzle

> was that ryan the name on whitney's phone?


Yes.  I wonder if we're going to see him?  I assume if he's in contact with Whitney that he knows Lily is back.




> Whitney gives in and sleeps with Lee already stupid girl


Just when I thought she was being sensible she gives in to him!  What an idiot!  She should know by now that some men will do anything to get a girl in bed.  I'm not saying that Lee's doing this as he did sound genuine, but given his track record I wouldn't have given him the benefit of the doubt so soon.




> So Charlie and Yvonne are hiding from Nick as he beat Yvonne so they faked Nick's death, this makes no sense to me


I was thinking that Nick made Charlie fake his death for some reason.

I must say I can't help being disappointed that Charlie unblocks toilets for a living!  What a letdown for such an enigmatic character!

I'm sure there's a lot more to the story though as it sounded as if he's only been working at the care home recently.  Maybe he had a good job and Nick lost it for him somehow?  I was thinking that maybe Charlie was a cop in the past as he didn't even blink when explaining to Summerhayes about working in Special Ops.  He sounded totally believable.

I'm glad we got some answers to the storyline at last although we're still very much in the dark.

----------


## lizann

phil has rainie living in a flat near the square why to tortune ian  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

> phil has rainie living in a flat near the square why to tortune ian


Probably so he can keep a close eye on her. 

Yay!  Ian did the decent thing with regard to Patrick  :Smile:

----------


## kayuqtuq

> phil has rainie living in a flat near the square why to tortune ian


Is Rainie living in 'Ev's old flat?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Is Rainie living in 'Ev's old flat?


Where does Cora live?

Yes Rainie's flat looked like Heather's flat to me also

Charlie seems quite genuine in his feelings for grandma Dot

----------


## Dazzle

> Charlie seems quite genuine in his feelings for grandma Dot


I find that quite a relief.  It's nice to know Dot's got someone on her side for when Nick returns.

----------


## lizann

nice one ian your dead daughter's investigation can wait as you are having a party so send the cops away 

i am surprised more like cora didn't see rainie around the square

----------


## lizann

nice one ian your dead daughter's investigation can wait as you are having a party so send the cops away 

i am surprised more like cora didn't see rainie around the square

----------

tammyy2j (26-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

It is about time for Mick to put his own family first 

Why were Stan, Mo and Cora not at Paddy's party?

I did lol at Phil taking Rainie to Cora's place and saying your turn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Bianca and Terry are a boring couple

----------


## Timalay

I think Maddy Hill is quite a good actress.

----------

tammyy2j (28-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think Maddy Hill is quite a good actress.


So is the actress who plays Cindy Junior

I would have thought an ambulance would have been Ian's first call, he seemed liked ages until he did finally ring an ambulance and why wasn't Cindy and the baby taken to hospital to be checked out?

----------


## lizann

> So is the actress who plays Cindy Junior
> 
> I would have thought an ambulance would have been Ian's first call, he seemed liked ages until he did finally ring an ambulance and why wasn't Cindy and the baby taken to hospital to be checked out?


that baby looked fine and healthy and a good size  :Stick Out Tongue: 

tj will be around on screen now again 

denise don't stay with ian for paddy's sake

----------


## lizann

> So is the actress who plays Cindy Junior
> 
> I would have thought an ambulance would have been Ian's first call, he seemed liked ages until he did finally ring an ambulance and why wasn't Cindy and the baby taken to hospital to be checked out?


that baby looked fine and healthy and a good size  :Stick Out Tongue: 

tj will be around on screen now again 

denise don't stay with ian for paddy's sake

----------

tammyy2j (29-08-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

a tremendous episode.  nice scenes with mick and nancy.  cindy was outstanding, i didn't realise mimi was such a good actress.  it was so sad when she said she had killed her mother.  

the look on denise's face at the end was brilliant.  if i were ian, i would be very afraid.  you know what they say, revenge is a dish best served cold.

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2014), Glen1 (29-08-2014), tammyy2j (29-08-2014)

----------


## parkerman

The paramedic and the midwife took their time getting out of the ambulance didn't they? They pulled up outside Ian's house and Denise had enough time to get across the square from the Vic; Ian had time to deliver the baby, all before they midwife got into the house. I hope they don't have too many emergencies to deal with!

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2014), flappinfanny (31-08-2014), lizann (29-08-2014), tammyy2j (29-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I wonder if the baby will be called Lucy?

I'm finding it hard to understand why Denise said that she'd forgiven Ian, when it's obvious she hasn't.  Is it for Patrick, Cindy and the baby's sake?  Ian was lovely to Cindy in yesterday's episode but he's poisonous as a partner.  I'm hoping Denise will be able to break free soon.

It was about time Nancy had some decent screen time and I'm really glad she took Mick to task for the cruel way he spoke to the broken Rainie.

----------

flappinfanny (31-08-2014), Glen1 (29-08-2014), tammyy2j (31-08-2014)

----------


## Glen1

I think your right Dazzle , it's for Patrick's sake. The expression on Denise's face when Ian gave her a hug seemed to show she's planning revenge. Nancy was very good . Don't understand why Mick spoke to Rainie that way, thought he was better than that. Started to show a nasty side.

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2014), flappinfanny (31-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> The paramedic and the midwife took their time getting out of the ambulance didn't they? They pulled up outside Ian's house and Denise had enough time to get across the square from the Vic; Ian had time to deliver the baby, all before they midwife got into the house. I hope they don't have too many emergencies to deal with!


Ha ha...I didn't notice that as I was too caught up in the emotion of the delivery.  Well spotted!  :Smile: 




> Don't understand why Mick spoke to Rainie that way, thought he was better than that. Started to show a nasty side.


I've always thought that Mick might have a dark side, though I was surprised at his vindictiveness in that scene.  Nancy was shocked too.

We've had nine months of Mick being built up as a nice guy through and through, so it will be interesting if the layers start to be pulled back to show something different now.

----------

Glen1 (29-08-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Danny Dyer has always said that there was a darker side to Mick ....

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2014), flappinfanny (31-08-2014), Glen1 (29-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Danny Dyer has always said that there was a darker side to Mick ....


Thanks, I wasn't aware of that.  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (29-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

send ian off to michelle in pensacola to avoid the shame of paying for a hooker good thinking sharon leave peter and cindy and a new baby on their own

----------

Dazzle (30-08-2014), Glen1 (30-08-2014), tammyy2j (31-08-2014)

----------


## kayuqtuq

Who trashed the B and B?

----------


## Dazzle

> send ian off to michelle in pensacola to avoid the shame of paying for a hooker good thinking sharon leave peter and cindy and a new baby on their own


After the way Ian and Cindy bonded in Thursday's episode, it was a real let-down (and completely nonsensical) that Ian would then up and leave.

I'm really, really pleased that Denise didn't continue to make excuses for Ian and left him.  It's a shame she's having to care for Patrick alone though - I hope she takes up the social worker's offer of help.  Diane Parish is such an underrated actress.

----------

flappinfanny (31-08-2014), Glen1 (30-08-2014), lizann (31-08-2014)

----------


## kayuqtuq

> After the way Ian and Cindy bonded in Thursday's episode, it was a real let-down (and completely nonsensical) that Ian would then up and leave.
> 
> I'm really, really pleased that Denise didn't continue to make excuses for Ian and left him.  It's a shame she's having to care for Patrick alone though - I hope she takes up the social worker's offer of help.  Diane Parish is such an underrated actress.


Denise is a saint for taking on the care of Patrick when they're not even related!  She shouldn't have to be doing it, IMO, Anthony should be doing a lot more for his dad.  He should be providing continuing financial support to Denise if he wants her to be Patrick's carer.  A one off payment of Â£2000 isn't going to last long.  And it seemed Anthony was more than happy for Ian to cover the fees if Patrick had gone into a care home.  That's just outrageous.

----------


## Dazzle

> Denise is a saint for taking on the care of Patrick when they're not even related! She shouldn't have to be doing it, IMO, Anthony should be doing a lot more for his dad.  He should be providing continuing financial support to Denise if he wants her to be Patrick's carer.  A one off payment of Â£2000 isn't going to last long.  And it seemed Anthony was more than happy for Ian to cover the fees if Patrick had gone into a care home.  That's just outrageous.


I agree, she is a saint but I don't think she was forced into doing it.  She could have let the state take care of Patrick but decided against this (but she could still take advantage of the support that was offered).  It is outrageous that Anthony isn't helping out though, especially as he was portrayed as a good guy when he was a regular character.

----------


## Glen1

Ideal opportunity for KIM to return!

----------


## Glen1

EE has been really good this year , but so much is now being left in the air, just as the plots get interesting .i.e. Charlie Cotton, Nick Cotton, Aunt Babe & the mystery guest, the Croker set up,the additional Lucy Beale CCTV footage on the EE website hasn't been shown. Then as soon as the Ian Beale actions get discovered , within 10 minutes he's off into the wide blue yonder .I guess we're soon going  into different plots according to spoilers.
So a bit of progress on the other plots would help. (more licquer chocolates being scoffed during the mean time)

----------

Dazzle (31-08-2014)

----------


## Glen1

..

----------


## parkerman

Well they've got to hang out the Lucy plot till February haven't they?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Denise is a saint for taking on the care of Patrick when they're not even related!  She shouldn't have to be doing it, IMO, Anthony should be doing a lot more for his dad.  He should be providing continuing financial support to Denise if he wants her to be Patrick's carer.  A one off payment of Â£2000 isn't going to last long.  And it seemed Anthony was more than happy for Ian to cover the fees if Patrick had gone into a care home.  That's just outrageous.


Denise sees Patrick as family he is like a dad to her she couldn't put him in a care home

----------


## lizann

stacey's appeal was super fast

so dean has some niceness left in him helping denise

----------

parkerman (02-09-2014), tammyy2j (02-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

stacey's appeal was super fast

so dean has some niceness left in him helping denise

----------


## parkerman

Soap scriptwriters should get jobs as lawyers. First Tracy, now Stacey. They can manage some amazing releases from prison for murderers.

----------

lizann (03-09-2014), Perdita (02-09-2014), tammyy2j (02-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

How is Lily so attached to Whitney she hasn't been living that long with Kat

----------

Glen1 (02-09-2014), kaz21 (02-09-2014), lizann (03-09-2014)

----------


## Glen1

[QUOTE=tammyy2j;809154]How is Lily so attached to Whitney she hasn't been living that long with Kat[/QUOTE
Whitney has become very manipulative, combine that with loads of attention and treats for Lily,soon turn a childs head. I suppose with absence of mother ,Kat and Alfies preoccupation with the pregnancy, recipe for disaster. Whitney also very good with kids when she was a school assistant.( apart from that little git Denny and his whinging mom )

----------

tammyy2j (02-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

[QUOTE=Glen1;809157]


> How is Lily so attached to Whitney she hasn't been living that long with Kat[/QUOTE
> Whitney has become very manipulative, combine that with loads of attention and treats for Lily,soon turn a childs head. I suppose with absence of mother ,Kat and Alfies preoccupation with the pregnancy, recipe for disaster. Whitney also very good with kids when she was a school assistant.( apart from that little git Denny and his whinging mom )


Does Whitney now work in the community centre crÃ¨che anymore?

----------


## Glen1

I thought she was a part time waitress ,but may be wrong.

----------


## parkerman

Lily is Whitney's niece - not that you'd have known it till yesterday!

----------


## monalisa62003

> Lily is Whitney's niece - not that you'd have known it till yesterday!


 I've known it cos we always knew ryan was Lily's dad

----------


## monalisa62003

> Lily is Whitney's niece - not that you'd have known it till yesterday!


 I've known it cos we always knew ryan was Lily's dad

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I know we've all known it. What I meant was it's not been mentioned again until this week when suddenly Whitney and Lily had a close bond which wasn't apparent before.

----------

Perdita (03-09-2014), tammyy2j (03-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Anyone else see a spark between Lee and Stacey more so than him and Whitney  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (03-09-2014), kaz21 (03-09-2014), lizann (03-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

It was a nice surprise to see Ryan.

----------


## tammyy2j

> It was a nice surprise to see Ryan.


Would have been better if it was a surprise return like that of Jane and Anthony, Whitney had been talking about Ryan so viewers knew to expect him at some point

----------

lizann (03-09-2014)

----------


## Glen1

> Anyone else see a spark between Lee and Stacey more so than him and Whitney


Yes,definate attraction.They'll need to get a move on though if Max decides to look after her "welfare" again ! duff, duff.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes,definate attraction.They'll need to get a move on though if Max decides to look after her "welfare" again ! duff, duff.


Oh please anyone but Max for her

----------

Glen1 (03-09-2014), lizann (04-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

alfie moon a racist nasty comments from him tonight

----------

Dazzle (05-09-2014), Glen1 (04-09-2014), tammyy2j (06-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> alfie moon a racist nasty comments from him tonight


The Alfie Moon of old would never have said those things even when highly stressed.  He's turned into quite an unlikeable character recently.  :Nono:

----------

Glen1 (06-09-2014), lizann (08-09-2014), tammyy2j (06-09-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Now if I was Alfie I would a) go to the local Job Centre/DWP to see if there were any jobs going and see what benefits I might be entitled to (including housing benefit)  b) be prepared to look further than Albert Square for a job and c) go to the local Citizens' Advice Bureau for help with rescheduling my debt and more advice on benefits.

But I suppose all that is a bit too much like living in the UK, and we know, of course, that Eastenders is set in some weird parallel universe where none of this applies. So far better to set fire to your house and lose everything than...er...lose everything....

----------

Dazzle (06-09-2014), tammyy2j (06-09-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Now if I was Alfie I would a) go to the local Job Centre/DWP to see if there were any jobs going and see what benefits I might be entitled to (including housing benefit)  b) be prepared to look further than Albert Square for a job and c) go to the local Citizens' Advice Bureau for help with rescheduling my debt and more advice on benefits.

But I suppose all that is a bit too much like living in the UK, and we know, of course, that Eastenders is set in some weird parallel universe where none of this applies. So far better to set fire to your house and lose everything than...er...lose everything....

----------

Glen1 (06-09-2014), Perdita (06-09-2014), sarah c (06-09-2014)

----------


## parkerman

See that was so good I had to say it twice.

----------


## sarah c

nobody sets foot outside the square under any circumstances, unless:

1. to go to a car auction
2. to go up west to shop....

or 3. to go on the run

----------

Glen1 (06-09-2014), parkerman (06-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Alfie did say he was going to the job centre and Kat did mention benefits, although the rest of the storyline doesn't make much sense.  He's not going to make a lot of money from burning down a rented house, is he?  I assume they've got home contents insurance but they'd need to use that money to replace their furniture etc, so how does he think they'd come out on top?  Anyway, it's not likely that someone who hasn't paid their rent for six months would be paying insurance.

I think Bianca's really selfish to be leaving now.  It wouldn't hurt her to plan to join Terry a bit later when she's sure Carol's ok with it.  Also, how can they afford that big house when neither of them will have a guaranteed income?

What was with DI Keeble's smirk when she came for Jay, someone I doubt she's ever had any significant dealings with before?

By the way here's Jay's interview with the police, a scene that's not being shown in the show itself for some reason.

----------

Glen1 (06-09-2014), parkerman (06-09-2014)

----------


## Glen1

I would have thought viewers would want to see that clip . This storyline is getting so bloody annoyingly fragmented it beggars belief. I know the big reveal isn't till Feb 2015 but come on producers you're having a laugh. It will take a month to bring together all the sub-plots so far ,let alone those to come. Finally what the bloody  hell's the point of filming something you're not televising ! Rant over.

----------

Dazzle (06-09-2014), parkerman (07-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I know, it's annoying isn't it?  I don't actually mind about the story being drawn out for so long as investigations can take a long time in reality, and delving into the storyline every now and again is keeping me interested.  Not showing crucial scenes is a bizarre decision in my opinion though.  I know we'll get all the information but it's characters as well as storylines that keep us interested.  I think lots of viewers are keen to see more of the fascinating DI Keeble too!

Apparently, the scenes could be watched by pressing the red button after yesterday's episode, but I missed the announcement, as I'm sure lots of people did.

There's also extra scenes of Jake and Billy being interviewed that I missed at the time.

----------

Glen1 (06-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

anyone else tiring of nice guy mick helping ian and now alfie 

babe was buying flowers for sylvie 

what has stacey hidden with her key

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2014), Glen1 (10-09-2014), tammyy2j (09-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

anyone else tiring of nice guy mick helping ian and now alfie 

babe was buying flowers for sylvie 

what has stacey hidden with her key

----------


## Castman

Just caught up with last night's episode.......so Linda, skinny little Linda is able to try on Sharon's wedding dress and it's a perfect fit?
Now, excuse me if I sound 'fatist' but come on! if it fits Linda so well, Sharon has a problem to resolve by her wedding day

----------

parkerman (10-09-2014), tammyy2j (09-09-2014)

----------


## Castman

Just caught up with last night's episode.......so Linda, skinny little Linda is able to try on Sharon's wedding dress and it's a perfect fit?
Now, excuse me if I sound 'fatist' but come on! if it fits Linda so well, Sharon has a problem to resolve by her wedding day

Sorry my first post, no idea why it has duplicated

----------


## Castman

> anyone else tiring of nice guy mick helping ian and now alfie 
> 
> babe was buying flowers for sylvie 
> 
> what has stacey hidden with her key



I'm really getting annoyed with this Ian and Mick business - I mean, Mick has known Ian for 5 minutes, come on, get real. I can only imagine this is a poor link to another story - by the look of it, the break up of Mick's marriage afterall, you can't have happily married people in soaps!
Stacey's key is for the Executive Loo :-)

----------


## Castman

> anyone else tiring of nice guy mick helping ian and now alfie 
> 
> babe was buying flowers for sylvie 
> 
> what has stacey hidden with her key



I'm really getting annoyed with this Ian and Mick business - I mean, Mick has known Ian for 5 minutes, come on, get real. I can only imagine this is a poor link to another story - by the look of it, the break up of Mick's marriage afterall, you can't have happily married people in soaps!
Stacey's key is for the Executive Loo :-)

----------

tammyy2j (09-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> I'm really getting annoyed with this Ian and Mick business - I mean, Mick has known Ian for 5 minutes, come on, get real. I can only imagine this is a poor link to another story - by the look of it, the break up of Mick's marriage afterall, you can't have happily married people in soaps!
> Stacey's key is for the Executive Loo :-)


Mick is not actually married but I know what you are saying... in soap land, relationships are very much up and down and break up unless they have been married for over 40 years or so ... spouses tend to be more forgiving (thinking Vera forgiving Jack a lot in Corrie, for example)

----------


## Perdita

> I'm really getting annoyed with this Ian and Mick business - I mean, Mick has known Ian for 5 minutes, come on, get real. I can only imagine this is a poor link to another story - by the look of it, the break up of Mick's marriage afterall, you can't have happily married people in soaps!
> Stacey's key is for the Executive Loo :-)


Mick is not actually married but I know what you are saying... in soap land, relationships are very much up and down and break up unless they have been married for over 40 years or so ... spouses tend to be more forgiving (thinking Vera forgiving Jack a lot in Corrie, for example)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Mick is not actually married but I know what you are saying... in soap land, relationships are very much up and down and break up unless they have been married for over 40 years or so ... spouses tend to be more forgiving (thinking Vera forgiving Jack a lot in Corrie, for example)


I'm sure I read that Danny Dyer didn't want his character or Linda cheating he wanted to keep them "happy and married"

I think we will see a big style Carter wedding for them in the future

----------

Perdita (09-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> anyone else tiring of nice guy mick helping ian and now alfie


I was thinking that.  OK, I can swallow that he's suddenly Ian's best friend, but now Alfie's too?  Too contrived!




> so Linda, skinny little Linda is able to try on Sharon's wedding dress and it's a perfect fit?
> Now, excuse me if I sound 'fatist' but come on! if it fits Linda so well, Sharon has a problem to resolve by her wedding day


I think the dress was just very slightly too big.  They wanted Linda to look "perfect" for Mick to see.




> Sorry my first post, no idea why it has duplicated


There's a bug in this forum causing double posts for many people.  If you use the "go advanced" option when you post, it should stop it from happening.




> Stacey's key is for the Executive Loo :-)


That solves that mystery then!  :Big Grin: 

Welcome to Soapboards, Castman.  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (09-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

shirley you idiot

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2014), tammyy2j (10-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> shirley you idiot


And Sharon's now forgiven Phil for his part in Dennis' death and the attack on the Albert and herself!!!  It's a constant bugbear of mine that the so-called strong women of EE are so weak around men.  :Angry: 

I thoroughtly enjoyed Sharon and Linda's bitchy drunken argument though.  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (11-09-2014), tammyy2j (10-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> And Sharon's now forgiven Phil for his part in Dennis' death and the attack on the Albert and herself!!!  It's a constant bugbear of mine that the so-called strong women of EE are so weak around men. 
> 
> I thoroughtly enjoyed Sharon and Linda's bitchy drunken argument though.


I do think Sharon had a point of Linda looking down her nose at others 

I liked the banter between Stan and Mick too more scenes of those two together please

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I do think Sharon had a point of Linda looking down her nose at others


I think you could say exactly the same about Sharon though.  Linda's been a good friend to Sharon recently but the latter threw it back in her face last night.  My sympathy was with Linda during that scene, although I like both characters.  I just hope that Sharon does get her revenge on Phil after all.




> I liked the banter between Stan and Mick too more scenes of those two together please


I'll take more scenes of Stan with anyone (even of him talking to himself)!

----------

parkerman (10-09-2014), tammyy2j (10-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'll take more scenes of Stan with anyone (even of him talking to himself)!


Yes Stan is great

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2014), lizann (11-09-2014), parkerman (10-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

stan will be gutted mick isn't his real son

----------


## lizann

so sick of alfie's mug go look for a job or he can work on the stall 

so bye bye bianca as she leaves in a black cab

----------

Glen1 (12-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

so sick of alfie's mug go look for a job or he can work on the stall 

so bye bye bianca as she leaves in a black cab

----------


## parkerman

Is that the first time someone's left Eastenders in the FRONT of a black cab?

----------


## Perdita

Probably because normally it is just one person or a couple .. not a whole family  :Smile:

----------


## monalisa62003

Was away earlier in the week so forgot to post in here. I know phil slept with shirley after he found out about sharon and was vulnerable, but i do believe he was genuine with shirley. it just so happened he was vulnerable and couldnt fight his feelings. He was right she was there, but that doesnt mean he didnt have feelings for her. if he really meant what he said, why would he tell her that if he wanted to keep her in line so he could use her again. It didnt make any sense. 

He has told shirley everything, she knows everything what he is doing and she knew he was hurt over sharon. I don't believe the current producer would make shirley out to be this much of an idiot, she's not stupid. she's never been that over Phil, she always had doubts about him being genuine, why would now after he found out about sharon be any different. 

You could tell after shirley left that he was hurt by her drop dead comment, add to the fact that he tells her everything with no question other than just being close, he told her he couldnt trust her in tuesdays ep but he still told her about marcus & dennis. He was going to tell sharon about knowing but shirley stopped him.

he knew sharon was angry with him cos he told shirley it was down to dennis. this is another reason why i think hes in denial cos he wanted to find reasons why sharon wouldnt do this.

----------


## Timalay

How on earth is Terry and Bianca afford the rent on 5 bedroom house (based on each of the 4 kids having their own bedroom)?  All right Terry is going into business with his Sister, but still it's got to be over Â£1,000 a month in rent.

----------

Dazzle (15-09-2014), lizann (15-09-2014), tammyy2j (16-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Is that the first time someone's left Eastenders in the FRONT of a black cab?


Wasn't Bianca sitting in the back with the kids playing a game of naming all the pubs until they reached the new house

----------


## Dazzle

> How on earth is Terry and Bianca afford the rent on 5 bedroom house (based on each of the 4 kids having their own bedroom)?  All right Terry is going into business with his Sister, but still it's got to be over Â£1,000 a month in rent.


Just what I said on another thread, Timalay.  That should have been explained because it makes no sense as Terry's new business would take a while to get going and earning a profit, and Bianca now has neither a job nor savings.

----------


## Timalay

> Bianca now has neither a job nor savings.


Bianca will have the money from her half of the business, but Kat and Alfie can't afford to pay that at the moment.

----------


## Timalay

Delete

----------


## lizann

why is alfie confiding in mick another bromance than came out of no where so sick of st. mick as a savoir for everyone 

dean and stacey would make a good couple they seem to have a natural chemistry and spark well

----------


## lizann

why is alfie confiding in mick another bromance than came out of no where so sick of st. mick as a savoir for everyone 

dean and stacey would make a good couple they seem to have a natural chemistry and spark well

----------

tammyy2j (16-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Billy going to be Phil's best man?

----------


## Dazzle

> Bianca will have the money from her half of the business, but Kat and Alfie can't afford to pay that at the moment.


But even when she gets the money it'll only be a couple of hundred pounds for half the stock.




> dean and stacey would make a good couple they seem to have a natural chemistry and spark well


Pity they didn't go down this route rather than what's coming up for Dean very soon.

----------

lizann (16-09-2014), Perdita (16-09-2014), tammyy2j (16-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> why is alfie confiding in mick another bromance than came out of no where so sick of st. mick as a savoir for everyone 
> 
> dean and stacey would make a good couple they seem to have a natural chemistry and spark well


It is like Mick has to be incorporated into everyone's storyline

----------

Glen1 (17-09-2014), lizann (16-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

tam was funny best part of the big fire for me

----------


## Dazzle

Excellent episode yesterday.

I just can't feel sorry for Alfie though as he put not only his own family at risk but the neighbours too.  Also, we were told time and time again how desperate he was without being shown.  We saw him ask for jobs in a couple of places in the square, but apart from a very brief mention of the job centre, saw nothing else to prove how desperate he was for a job.  We should have been taken on that ride with him in my opinion, so that we felt his despair too.  As it is, his actions just come across as extremely stupid and not those of someone driven to the brink.

Poor Kat!  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (18-09-2014), Perdita (17-09-2014), tammyy2j (17-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

The imagine of Kat burnt in hospital was done well very, it was shocking, sad and striking, well done make up department

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2014), Glen1 (18-09-2014), lizann (18-09-2014), monalisa62003 (17-09-2014), Perdita (17-09-2014)

----------


## Kim

Mick should change his occupation from Landlord to Walford Agony Aunt!

----------

Dazzle (18-09-2014), tammyy2j (18-09-2014)

----------


## Kim

> Excellent episode yesterday.
> 
> I just can't feel sorry for Alfie though as he put not only his own family at risk but the neighbours too.  Also, we were told time and time again how desperate he was without being shown.  We saw him ask for jobs in a couple of places in the square, but apart from a very brief mention of the job centre, saw nothing else to prove how desperate he was for a job.  We should have been taken on that ride with him in my opinion, so that we felt his despair too.  As it is, his actions just come across as extremely stupid and not those of someone driven to the brink.
> 
> Poor Kat!


We should definitely have seen that. I'm largely feeling sorry about how out of character Alfie has become, rather than sorry for him as a character. We should also have seen following a number of rejections, Alfie almost secure a bar job. He could then have lost out when Phil deliberately gave him a bad reference as a result of the history with Roxy.

Alfie should have thought to check the house again at the very least. There was every chance that someone could have returned while he was at Phil's. The hairspray and Kat's handbag were right in his view when he left. He knew the hairspray sales were slow, so surely he should have realised that there was loads still in the house.

----------

Dazzle (18-09-2014), Glen1 (18-09-2014), tammyy2j (18-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> We should definitely have seen that. I'm largely feeling sorry about how out of character Alfie has become, rather than sorry for him as a character. We should also have seen following a number of rejections, Alfie almost secure a bar job. He could then have lost out when Phil deliberately gave him a bad reference as a result of the history with Roxy.
> 
> Alfie should have thought to check the house again at the very least. There was every chance that someone could have returned while he was at Phil's. The hairspray and Kat's handbag were right in his view when he left. He knew the hairspray sales were slow, so surely he should have realised that there was loads still in the house.


Yep, I totally agree.  There was quite a lot of stupidity in the plotting of this storyline in my opinion (which thankfully is more of a rarity in EE nowadays).

----------


## lizann

so who was spying on fat bald alkie and shirley, ben or dean or sharon

----------


## tammyy2j

So Max takes in Stacey and Lily but why couldn't Carol and Whitney take her on in they had room as Bianca and the kids left 

Kat looked worse tonight 

Shirley knows what Phil did to Sharon and she still wants him, she has no respect for herself 

Stan was great again in his scenes

----------


## monalisa62003

I really can't tell what phil's game is. Its really complicated. im not buying he'd treat her this bad after everything he's done for shirley in the past. theyve always had a deep friendship and hes always seemingly cared for her in some way.  

I found it weird he had no intention of sleeping with shirl, but then shirl was clearly winding him up in tuesdays ep and todays. he looked annoyed with shirley both days. they've always had this type of r/ship since they split that she'd wind him up if sharon put a foot wrong and wasn't the one for him. 

im holding out hope its not as all as it seems, and phil is secretly in love with shirley and he'll leave sharon for shirl last minute. not giving up untill its been shown proof onscreen

----------


## parkerman

> Wasn't Bianca sitting in the back with the kids playing a game of naming all the pubs until they reached the new house


 Yes. And who was driving and therefore sitting in the front?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes. And who was driving and therefore sitting in the front?


Terry

----------


## parkerman

So, as I was saying, "Is that the first time someone's left Eastenders in the FRONT of a black cab?"

----------

Dazzle (21-09-2014)

----------


## Kim

Why don't they just stick up an announcement? Will everyone having a secret affair please report to Jay Brown. That's Max and Summerhayes and Phil and Shirley that he knows about. With Abi the first to know about Lucy and Max, Walford residents might well breathe a sigh of relief if Jay and Abi do end up moving to Bolton.

----------

parkerman (21-09-2014), tammyy2j (23-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't like this version of Shirley, acting like a sappy teenager with Phil 

Roxy likes Charlie just in time for pregnant Ronnie to return and we get another triangle just like with Jack 

Tosh did nothing wrong voicing her suspicions about Alfie, she is a trained firefighter

----------

Dazzle (23-09-2014), lizann (23-09-2014), sarah c (23-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Tosh did nothing wrong voicing her suspicions about Alfie, she is a trained firefighter


Mick having a go at Tosh really took the biscuit since he knows she's correct in her suspicions.  I'm finding it bizarre that he's behaving as though Alfie's done nothing wrong.

I actually quite like Tosh for the first time since she arrived in the square.

----------

parkerman (23-09-2014), tammyy2j (23-09-2014)

----------


## parkerman

First of all Mick covers up for Ian and takes the rap for him; then he covers up for Alfie and goes off on one at Tosh for doing her job. I expect his next storyline is to cover up for...oh,I can't say, as it would be classed as a spoiler...

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2014), tammyy2j (23-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

new ben seems decent as in acting

----------

Glen1 (23-09-2014), tammyy2j (23-09-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

tonight's ep was epic for me, easily the best one in a while. Linda h is amazing!

but for me it proved phil isn't using shirley, he told sharon ben was only staying till the wedding, but he said he would talk to shirley about ben after the argument, if ben was only staying till the wedding there'd be no need to talk to shirley about it. she wouldn't have to see him anyway. so i presume he really is planning on leaving sharon for shirley and wasn't giving her false hope.

----------


## tammyy2j

The Dean and Shirley scenes were good and I am glad Dean stood up for Shirley as it looked like it was going to be Mick again as the big hero to the rescue 

So it was Jay who buried Lucy's bag and wallet, him and Ben must have met her the night she died I do hope one of them didn't kill her

----------


## tammyy2j

The Shirley and Sharon slagging match was funny

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2014), Glen1 (24-09-2014), lizann (24-09-2014), monalisa62003 (23-09-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Some good scenes tonight. Hope Ben doesn't cause Sharon to pull out of the wedding over little Denny .yuk. Want to see what  Phil's got in store for her. Deano looked well naused when he couldn't have his wicked way. Tosh opting for alternative means of getting pregnant and to cap it all Jay was the phantom gardener,the plot thickens,

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

phil without pants not a nice sight

----------


## monalisa62003

Rewatched the ep and phil told ben to stay till the wedding in the arches before he told ben of the plan, so im so confused. does he really want ben to stay for good or is he just saying that. why did he need to talk to shirl if ben was only staying a couple of days? he said "so you care about my happiness now" why would he say that if he wasn't planning on being with shirley?

----------


## parkerman

I don't know why Sharon was worried about Ben living in the same house with Denny. Denny seems to have been locked in his room for several months and not allowed out anyway.

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2014), lizann (24-09-2014), sarah c (25-09-2014), tammyy2j (24-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> new ben seems decent as in acting


I thought he was good overall although there were a few dodgy moments.  He was well and truly thrown in at the deep end and it must have been very intimidating to have big scenes with so many EE legends in one episode.  He's also more likeable than the previous Ben.  I think the actor is off to a promising start.




> The Dean and Shirley scenes were good and I am glad Dean stood up for Shirley as it looked like it was going to be Mick again as the big hero to the rescue


Loved the Shirley/Dean scenes.  I really, really wish that the EE team had made their relationship a priority, as I'm far more invested in that than the Shirley/Mick relationship.  I was excited when Dean returned and looking forward to his and Shirley's relationship being explored in depth, but that's never happened and is looking unlikely to happen now.  :Sad: 




> So it was Jay who buried Lucy's bag and wallet, him and Ben must have met her the night she died I do hope one of them didn't kill her


Excellent twist at the end there!




> Rewatched the ep and phil told ben to stay till the wedding in the arches before he told ben of the plan, so im so confused. does he really want ben to stay for good or is he just saying that. why did he need to talk to shirl if ben was only staying a couple of days? he said "so you care about my happiness now" why would he say that if he wasn't planning on being with shirley?


I don't know what Phil's thinking either. It's possible he doesn't know his own mind at this stage.

----------

Glen1 (24-09-2014), tammyy2j (24-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

It is a shame Dean   Spoiler:    is being made a rapist   

I think now Ben is back, Phil knows he cant have Shirley so maybe he does want Sharon as he don't want to be alone 

I do think Sharon had a cheek telling Phil to throw out his son Ben from his house even if he is murderer

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2014), Glen1 (25-09-2014), lizann (25-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

ben likes johnny  :Stick Out Tongue: 

and we have a peggy return cameo

----------


## lizann

ben likes johnny  :Stick Out Tongue: 

and we have a peggy return cameo

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought the Peggy one off return was pointless

----------

Glen1 (26-09-2014), lizann (26-09-2014), Perdita (26-09-2014)

----------


## parkerman

....

----------


## parkerman

I think Peggy is pointless. 😄

----------

Glen1 (26-09-2014)

----------


## Glen1

. Pistols at dawn ,for her and Sharon with two fatal shots. Sought 'em both out once and for all.

----------


## Glen1

My memory gets worse, what was it that Ben saw in the case that made him stop and think ,anything to do with Lucy Beale?

----------


## Dazzle

> My memory gets worse, what was it that Ben saw in the case that made him stop and think ,anything to do with Lucy Beale?


I'm not sure what you mean, Glen.  Did Ben see something in Sharon's suitcase?  Could it have been the gun?

Ben seemed shellshocked when he saw Johnny!  Was that reaction supposed to mean that he fancied him? A bit of over-acting there if that was all it was.

Is Ben's softening towards Sharon real?  It seemed extremely sudden considering how much he hated her half and hour beforehand.

I'm glad that Billy managed to get Lola and Lexi out of Phil's path for the time being.

I enjoyed Peggy's cameo, but then I've always been a fan of the character.  I did think all that ranting about Sharon was a bit over-the-top considering that Peggy didn't seem bothered enough to get on a plane and see Phil in person.  Maybe it would have been better if we'd been given a reason Peggy can't fly, such as a broken leg or something.

----------

Glen1 (26-09-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Yes your right Dazzle Just watched a replay.  At the very start of the episode which I somehow missed Sharon puts the gun into a black & white check cosmetic bag , Ben later sees the bag in her case, How he knows it contains a gun I don't know ,Either way mystery for me solved. Thanks again Dazzle.

----------

Dazzle (27-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

aunt sal and stan now there is a couple  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glen1

> aunt sal and stan now there is a couple


Certainly some chemistry between them ,hope it's developed. Sharon's close up shots bit scary , future Miss Havisham role maybe ?

----------


## Dazzle

Excellent, multi-layered, edge-of-the-seat episode last night.  I can't wait for next week now.

----------

Glen1 (27-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Certainly some chemistry between them ,hope it's developed. Sharon's close up shots bit scary , future Miss Havisham role maybe ?


sharon's dress awful and how she sat not very ladylike  :Stick Out Tongue: 

why is shirley chasing phil he keeps using her

----------


## lizann

> Certainly some chemistry between them ,hope it's developed. Sharon's close up shots bit scary , future Miss Havisham role maybe ?


sharon's dress awful and how she sat not very ladylike  :Stick Out Tongue: 

why is shirley chasing phil he keeps using her

----------

Glen1 (28-09-2014), Perdita (28-09-2014), tammyy2j (29-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sharon's hair looked better in the up style Dean did first

Her dress make her look much larger

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## parkerman

> Her dress make her look much larger


Not an easy thing to do!

----------


## parkerman

> Her dress make her look much larger


Not an easy thing to do!

----------


## Dazzle

> Sharon's hair looked better in the up style Dean did first
> 
> Her dress make her look much larger


Yes, her first hair style was much classier.  The second one was very ordinary in my opinion.

The dress was terrible!  I don't think that style would suit anyone to be fair.  Sharon usually looks glamorous and attractive so I don't think she'd have chosen that frumpy dress for one second.

----------

tammyy2j (29-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Move on Shirley, Phil is married and you deserve better

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2014), lizann (30-09-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

*he should have told her he didnt love her. 

For me, even though phil married sharon he does love shirley. this was proved when shirley asked him to tell her she was wrong, and he couldnt tell her. she begged him to tell her but he didn't. 

that was my fav bit of the ep, didnt like the wedding stuff :Sad: 

I did laugh when phil didnt even defend sharon being called a bimbo - surely you would defend your future wife being called a bimbo?? shirley can call sharon any names and she gets away with it haha

----------


## tammyy2j

When did Tosh and Dean sleep together?

----------


## Dazzle

> When did Tosh and Dean sleep together?


A couple of episodes ago when Dean said there were other ways she could get pregnant.  They were in the kitchen of the flat.  Nothing was shown happening, but I did wonder if that what it was leading up to.

I don't think Shirley will shoot anyone out of the window as it would be the end of the character (too many witnesses).

----------

tammyy2j (30-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> For me, even though phil married sharon he does love shirley...


I don't know Mona, Phil looked genuinely happy to be marrying Sharon to me.  He treats Shirley with contempt time and time again and she doesn't learn.  He doesn't treat Sharon so badly (at least not to her face) because he knows that she wouldn't stand for it like Shirley does.

Of course, I don't believe that Phil is truly capable of loving anyone.  I'd be surprised if the  marriage lasted long as the relationship is such a car crash.

----------

tammyy2j (30-09-2014)

----------


## parkerman

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


> I'd be surprised if the  marriage lasted long as the relationship is such a car crash.


Plus this is Eastenders! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

phil should tell mick now shirley is his mammy

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Again the Dean and Shirley scene was good but the rest was pointless and dull imo 

Shirley should just move on, I hate seeing her a mess over Phil he isn't worth it, Dean was right 

Denise is hard on the liquor since Patrick's stroke and Ian's betrayal

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2014), lizann (03-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Linda made sure she had plenty of staff dressed in awful pink shirts

----------


## Dazzle

> phil should tell mick now shirley is his mammy


Why would Shirley tell all when Phil knows her deepest, darkest secret?  It's just asking for trouble, but then I suppose that's Shirley all over.




> Again the Dean and Shirley scene was good but the rest was pointless and dull imo


Excellent scene between them yet again.  We should have been having these scenes from the start not just as plot device to make Dean suddenly more sympathetic because of what lies ahead.  I did like that we saw his dark side when Lauren dumped him though - she had a shock there lol.  Dean could have been an interesting and nicely layered long-term character if the EE team had chosen to rely on character development rather than sensation.   :Angry: 

I agree the rest of the episode was a bit anti-climactic, although I did enjoy it overall.  I'm really looking forward to the rest of the wedding episodes though.

----------

tammyy2j (02-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I felt sorry for Abi, yes she can be annoying and childish but Jay was cruel in the break up, he should have been honest months back with her, he was the one pushing her to Bolton and now she has killed her dog too 

Phil was horrible to Shirley, she deserves so much better and then Sharon just wanting Phil's words to hurt Shirley to get one over I don't think Sharon cares or loves Phil, I hope Shirley finally gets over Phil and moves on

I laughed at Mick and all his kids outside waiting for Shirley, he is protective of her like a parent  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I wonder what man hurt Babe

Is it Sharon or Shirley who got shot or will be it Phil or maybe a Ian, Denny, Billy, Jay or Ben?

----------

Glen1 (03-10-2014), lizann (03-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

denny "why does this keep happening to you?"  :Stick Out Tongue:  loved that line by him to sharon 

there is no love from sharon to phil, she is just mad he cheated on her and banged shirley 

dean and tosh didn't have sex, used a cup and baster

----------


## lizann

denny "why does this keep happening to you?"  :Stick Out Tongue:  loved that line by him to sharon 

there is no love from sharon to phil, she is just mad he cheated on her and banged shirley 

dean and tosh didn't have sex, used a cup and baster

----------


## parkerman

> Dean and tosh didn't have sex, used a cup and baster


That sentence was made for the phrase "too much information"....  :Sick:

----------

Dazzle (03-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

The Sharon/Phil/Shirley scenes were excellent last night. Surely that must be the end of Shirley pining for Phil after the way he spoke to her!  Even Mona can't think he still loves her surely!

I liked the Abi/Jay Scenes last night but I thought they belonged in an ordinary episode rather than the wedding episodes.  They distracted from the tension of the Sharon/Phil/Shirley scenes.  I was glad that Abi lost it with Jay as he was uncharacteristically cruel to her.

----------


## lizann

so malachy the cop is undercover what did he pick up by peter?

so many armed cops was there a hostage or terrorist plot way too many for a gun shot 

way ott acting from sharon and dean over all a let down episode

----------

parkerman (04-10-2014), tammyy2j (04-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

so malachy the cop is undercover what did he pick up by peter?

so many armed cops was there a hostage or terrorist plot way too many for a gun shot 

way ott acting from sharon and dean over all a let down episode

----------


## parkerman

The best line tonight belonged to Ian.

"Phil's been shot."
Ian: "Again?"

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2014), lizann (04-10-2014), Perdita (04-10-2014), tammyy2j (04-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

....

----------


## tammyy2j

Sharon's whaling crying and rubbing the blood all over Phil was too much to watch

Poor Dean loses his mom again, I thought Shirley was going to hand herself into the police

----------


## LostVoodoo

I don't get how Ronnie thinks they can hide the whole issue of the gun. Phil was shot, it's not like he fell down! Are they planning on saying he was alone in the house, someone ran in and shot him and then ran away? It doesn't make any sense.

----------

lizann (06-10-2014), parkerman (05-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't get how Ronnie thinks they can hide the whole issue of the gun. Phil was shot, it's not like he fell down! Are they planning on saying he was alone in the house, someone ran in and shot him and then ran away? It doesn't make any sense.


I was thinking that Sharon could say she found him like that and that Ronnie walked in shortly afterwards.  The shooter could have taken the gun with them.  The trouble is that they didn't have time to cook up a good story.

----------


## parkerman

.....

----------

maryokane (06-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

.....

----------

maryokane (06-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

poor linda she should have ran down stairs and told her kids straight away

----------


## tammyy2j

I found that uncomfortable to watch even though much wasn't shown, I think showing Dean push himself on Linda on the table and her picking up her underwear afterwards to the washing with bleach was well down but upsetting, I don't like this storyline because it means the end for Dean whether he goes to prison or Mick or one of his kids or even Linda herself kills him, there is no way back for him and I think when Mick hears about the rape he will kill Dean half brother or not 

Dean don't think he did anything wrong but I think he is jealous of Linda and Mick's relationship not her relationship as a mother to her own kids as he put on the song Pretty Flamingo which Mick was singing to Linda in a previous episode 

I wish Mick has copped that something was a miss with Linda but he is too worried about Shirley at the moment 

What is deal with Aunt Babe, who is she truly trying to help and protect, has she her own agenda

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> What is deal with Aunt Babe, who is she truly trying to help and protect, has she her own agenda


Is she Shirley's mother?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Is she Shirley's mother?


Yes I was thinking that too maybe she was with Stan as well 

She does have her own agenda

----------


## Dougie

Brilliantly done although hugely upsetting...

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2014), tammyy2j (07-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Brilliantly done although hugely upsetting...


I didn't watch but I'm very glad it was done well and was upsetting.  People need to be made to understand the trauma that rape victims go through.

----------

parkerman (07-10-2014), tammyy2j (07-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

So if Aunt Babe is really Shirley's mother that makes her Mick's grandmother meaning that Mick's "mother" is actually no relation to him at all!

----------


## tammyy2j

> So if Aunt Babe is really Shirley's mother that makes her Mick's grandmother meaning that Mick's "mother" is actually no relation to him at all!


She would be Mick's gran aunt

----------


## Dazzle

As I said above, I didn't watch last night's episode and won't be watching tonight either.  Rape is too sore a subject for me to be able to deal with it.

Anyway, would someone kindly explain what happened with Aunt Babe that's got you all talking about her?

----------


## tammyy2j

> As I said above, I didn't watch last night's episode and won't be watching tonight either.  Rape is too sore a subject for me to be able to deal with it.
> 
> Anyway, would someone kindly explain what happened with Aunt Babe that's got you all talking about her?


Since she arrived I have found her shifty and she helped Shirley leg it and hide her from Mick and Tina who came looking for Shirley and then Shirley wanted to return to see Dean and tell Mick the truth and hand herself in but Babe persuaded her not too, Shirley said something like Babe was like a real mum to her 

I don't know I just think she has her own agenda 

I am sorry the rape storyline is hard to watch for you Dazzle

I think once Linda said Dean was like her son Lee he wanted to show her he was a man and not a boy and to be seen as a man so he rapes her, there is no way back for Dean and I do think Mick will kill him 

Mick is beating Dean bad when Shirley shouts stop he is your brother  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2014), Glen1 (07-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Since she arrived I have found her shifty and she helped Shirley leg it and hide her from Mick and Tina who came looking for Shirley and then Shirley wanted to return to see Dean and tell Mick the truth and hand herself in but Babe persuaded her not too, Shirley said something like Babe was like a real mum to her 
> 
> I don't know I just think she has her own agenda


Maybe Babe's actions are because she feels guilty because she helped cover up that Mick is Shirley's son?  It'll be interesting if there's more to it than that.

I'm fascinated by Babe.  She's quite an unpleasant character but I want to see more of her - a bit like Shirley in that regard.




> I am sorry the rape storyline is hard to watch for you Dazzle


Thanks Tammy.




> I think once Linda said Dean was like her son Lee he wanted to show her he was a man and not a boy and to be seen as a man so he rapes her, there is no way back for Dean and I do think Mick will kill him


No, there's no way back for Dean.  I'm sad that they've done this to his character.  :Sad: 




> Mick is beating Dean bad when Shirley shouts stop he is your brother


That would be an excellent reveal!

----------


## Dazzle

Dear me!  There've been lots of complaints about the rape in last night's episode.

Despite not watching it myself, I still think it's a good idea to bring these events to people's attention (I've been very down on the storyline because I was worried about rape being used as entertainment, but reading the internet chatter today makes it plain that it was a very uncomfortable watch).  The rape conviction statistics are appallingly bad and I'm afraid some people feel entitled to use other people's bodies sexually as they see fit, with little to no repercussions (legal or otherwise).  Being violated like that is completely traumatising and ruins lives.  I'm very glad they were hard scenes to watch - that was the whole point.

Many of the complaints are about the scenes being shown before the watershed and being unsuitable for children.  If you don't want your children to watch a programme like EE that's known for its gritty drama, DON'T LET THEM WATCH IT!!  I personally used to take advantage of such scenes to educate my daughter about real life.  It's a good way of getting a discussion started.

Also, it's hilarious and sad in equal measure that EE don't get that level of complaints for other violence and murder!

----------

Glen1 (07-10-2014)

----------


## moonstorm

Equally, as an opener for discussion with your sons!

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2014), Glen1 (07-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Equally, as an opener for discussion with your sons!


So true Moonstorm.  I didn't think of that as I don't have any sons.  :Big Grin:

----------

moonstorm (08-10-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Take heart Dazzle, over 7 million viewers watched last nights episode , 278 complaints were made . I think that demonstrates overwhelming support for your well stated belief. Of the 278 I hope some read your and Moonstorms previous posts.

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Take heart Dazzle, over 7 million viewers watched last nights episode , 278 complaints were made . I think that demonstrates overwhelming support for your well stated belief. Of the 278 I hope some read your and Moonstorms previous posts.


Thanks Glen  :Smile: 

As you say the ratio of complaints to viewers is extremely low, although that doesn't stop a media frenzy about it lol.

----------


## monalisa62003

> I don't know Mona, Phil looked genuinely happy to be marrying Sharon to me.  He treats Shirley with contempt time and time again and she doesn't learn.  He doesn't treat Sharon so badly (at least not to her face) because he knows that she wouldn't stand for it like Shirley does.
> 
> Of course, I don't believe that Phil is truly capable of loving anyone.  I'd be surprised if the  marriage lasted long as the relationship is such a car crash.


It was when he couldnt tell shirley she was wrong, i think he only married sharon for ben's sake 




> Why would Shirley tell all when Phil knows her deepest, darkest secret?  It's just asking for trouble, but then I suppose that's Shirley all over.
> 
> 
> .


she never told him, he guessed when she ran after mick when dean was just returning to the show.



> The Sharon/Phil/Shirley scenes were excellent last night. Surely that must be the end of Shirley pining for Phil after the way he spoke to her!  Even Mona can't think he still loves her surely!
> 
> I liked the Abi/Jay Scenes last night but I thought they belonged in an ordinary episode rather than the wedding episodes.  They distracted from the tension of the Sharon/Phil/Shirley scenes.  I was glad that Abi lost it with Jay as he was uncharacteristically cruel to her.


Still believe he does, he didnt mean any of that he said. Im shocked people believe he meant it. he said it for sharons sake, and he only went to sharon for bens sake. he didnt want to be with sharon, that much is clear to me. he does love shirley, hes just scared of loosing everything IMO he tried to get out of saying it, and his body languaged when he said it was weird. it was obvious he wasnt comfortable saying it




> As I said above, I didn't watch last night's episode and won't be watching tonight either.  Rape is too sore a subject for me to be able to deal with it.
> 
> Anyway, would someone kindly explain what happened with Aunt Babe that's got you all talking about her?


can you not FF through the rape scenes? i did that last night

If phil dont love shirl, sharons jealousy is beyond OTT and pathetic.

Do you honestly think what phil did to sharon behind her back, isnt as bad as doing it to your face? the reason he sweets talk sharon, is cos if he was horrible to her face shed walk. she wouldnt want to know him. he has sweet talked her for years, but done crap to her behind her back. he doesnt defend sharon like he does shirley.

phil might have been horrible to shirley in the past, but he can also be nice and gentle with her. (like when shirley told sharon she knew ronnie killed carl, didnt have a go) but at least shirley knows what he is like. that means more than someone being pulled a wool over their eyes and being a mug. he knows he can be himself around shirley it doesnt mean he dont love her.

----------

Dazzle (08-10-2014)

----------


## moonstorm

> So true Moonstorm.  I didn't think of that as I don't have any sons.


Ah I have three of the little (well not so little at 6 4") persons!

----------

Dazzle (08-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> It was when he couldnt tell shirley she was wrong, i think he only married sharon for ben's sake


I think it was more complicated than that.  Ben definitely factored into the decision to marry Sharon, but Phil seemed genuinely happy to have married Sharon.  He appeared to have no regrets about it afterwards.




> she never told him, he guessed when she ran after mick when dean was just returning to the show.


What I meant was, why would Shirley tell everyone she slept with Phil when he can take his revenge on her by revealing her secret about Mick?  That would have kept me quiet if I was Shirley.




> Still believe he does, he didnt mean any of that he said. Im shocked people believe he meant it. he said it for sharons sake, and he only went to sharon for bens sake. he didnt want to be with sharon, that much is clear to me. he does love shirley, hes just scared of loosing everything IMO he tried to get out of saying it, and his body languaged when he said it was weird. it was obvious he wasnt comfortable saying it


No, Phil definitely didn't enjoy saying those things to Shirley.  I do believe that he cares for her in his own way.  However, the fact that he did what Sharon told him (even though it made him so uncomfortable) means that he wants to stay with her (and not just for Ben) in my opinion.  Ben is an adult.  Just because Phil decided he didn't want to be with Shirley because of her hatred of Ben didn't automatically mean he had to marry Sharon - unless that's what he wanted.




> can you not FF through the rape scenes? i did that last night


I did consider doing this as I was loathe to miss the rest of the episode.  I think even watching the scenes fast forwarding would have stressed me out though (because of the recent experience of someone close to me).




> Do you honestly think what phil did to sharon behind her back, isnt as bad as doing it to your face?


Definitely!  I think Sharon and Shirley are both complete doormats for chasing Phil even after everything he's done to them.  I think it's a great pity that two otherwise strong women are written this way.

I should have guessed you wouldn't be over Shirley and Phil, Mona.  I'm sure it'll be revisited in the future - the writers won't be able to resist.  :Smile: 




> Ah I have three of the little (well not so little at 6 4") persons!


Definitely not so little!

----------

moonstorm (08-10-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> I think it was more complicated than that.  Ben definitely factored into the decision to marry Sharon, but Phil seemed genuinely happy to have married Sharon.  He appeared to have no regrets about it afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> What I meant was, why would Shirley tell everyone she slept with Phil when he can take his revenge on her by revealing her secret about Mick?  That would have kept me quiet if I was Shirley.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Phil definitely didn't enjoy saying those things to Shirley.  I do believe that he cares for her in his own way.  However, the fact that he did what Sharon told him (even though it made him so uncomfortable) means that he wants to stay with her (and not just for Ben) in my opinion.  Ben is an adult.  Just because Phil decided he didn't want to be with Shirley because of her hatred of Ben didn't automatically mean he had to marry Sharon - unless that's what he wanted.
> ...


I believe it was for bens sake. Espiciially more so now. Ben told him to go to sharon AFTER they were already married, if he was so in love with sharon, why did he not leave the table and try to sort things out with sharon? Instead he was staring at shirley. He wasnt overly happy IMO as soon as they got inside the vic and shirley was there, he wasnt happy. Shirley wound him up a lot. 

If phil wanted to say those things, why did he ask sharon "what do you want me to say?" He clearly didnt want to say it, thats why again i add it was for bens sake. As he wouldnt have even gone after sharon if ben didnt tell him to. 

In last nights ep, phils first concern was for shirley. Not sharon. People might think it was for their own concern not to shop shirley in, but he didnt need to ask if shirley was ok. He wasnt bothered about sharon being at the hospital.

Phil knows that if he got with shirley, theres a chance he could loose everything. There is a greater risk of phil being with shirley than there is with sharon. Sharon is safe and easy, he knows with sharon he gets a family life and could make it work. With shirley, she could leave within a day and everything could fall apart.

I also think something happened at xmas that we dont know about, and this is part of phils persistence to make things work with sharon,

I cant see phil telling mick the secret, which is another reason why i believe he loves shirley, if he didnt give a damn that would be his first thought

Id be fine if they just showed it clear if phil loved shirley or not. I know a lot of people are very confused and mixed thoughts about it. Its not as clear cut imo

----------


## Dazzle

I think that Phil was unhappy Shirley was at the wedding mainly because she's such a loose cannon that he was afraid of what she might say/do.  With very good cause as it turned out!  He also (hopefully) felt guilty about using and abusing her (yet again).

I agree that Phil's first concern being for Shirley was contradictory of his choosing Sharon.  Just because I believed that he was genuinely happy to marry Sharon on their wedding day, doesn't mean that I think he doesn't care for Shirley or that he won't come to regret his marriage (perhaps even immediately).  He may keep vacillating between the two of them as long as all three characters are on the square.

I don't think the writers are going to show whether Phil truly loves Shirley or not anytime soon.  They love that people are debating this issue so hard!  I've read that Letitia Dean has said that Phil and Sharon's marriage is

  Spoiler:    for the long haul, so it doesn't sound like Phil will leave Sharon any time soon.

----------


## monalisa62003

If he didnt love shirley, why couldnt he answer her outside the registry office when she asked if he would choose her? 

Again, if he was so in love with sharon, why didnt he leave the table or react to sharons pleas? Ben begged him to go. He didnt seem interested

Jamie b said a few times both love triangles were similar, sharon is as jealous as abi was over jay/lola.

Even if they do stay together, i wont ever believe phils love for sharon is real. If she left him he probably wouldnt care

Why just cos phil is with sharon, it couldnt be shown he loves shirley? Just cos hes not with shirley dont mean he dont love her, it is possible to love two people. It would cause issues with phil and sharon, and also means phil isnt happy. I dont want to see him happy

Also, if that is true about him not being happy around shirley, then if he was worried shed say something, why did he not even try to stop her saying it when it was obvious she was going to?

----------


## monalisa62003

If he didnt love shirley, why couldnt he answer her outside the registry office when she asked if he would choose her? 

Again, if he was so in love with sharon, why didnt he leave the table or react to sharons pleas? Ben begged him to go. He didnt seem interested

----------


## lizann

phil is a selfish b*stard who wants both sharon and shirley, shirley will accept his bad side, while sharon will accept ben and be a trophy wife by his side, phil deserves neither 

poor linda will she tell anyone please soon, come on dr mick he helps everyone else with their problems notice Linda's change and help her

----------

Glen1 (10-10-2014), monalisa62003 (10-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

phil is a selfish b*stard who wants both sharon and shirley, shirley will accept his bad side, while sharon will accept ben and be a trophy wife by his side, phil deserves neither 

poor linda will she tell anyone please soon, come on dr mick he helps everyone else with their problems notice Linda's change and help her

----------


## monalisa62003

Im so annoyed if thats supposed to be it,how can they use shirl as a plot device and just trash her off as nothing?? it doesnt make any sense, phil doesn't "Hate" shirley, that is clear. he was defending her since he woke up so we're supposed to believe he suddenly hates her:S  he seemed to be defending her at first till he seen how annoyed sharon was

its not very fair dtc tweeted in june phil was torn between them and had feelings for shirl if this was all a lie. how does this make any sense "she's the victim, i hate her" how can you hate a victim?

----------


## Dazzle

Poor lost Linda is a shadow of her former self.  :Sad:   It's very frustrating that her family and friends seem almost blind to her distress.

Dean...  :Angry: 

I didn't understand it when Phil said "she's the victim, I hate her" either.  Maybe he meant that she's playing the victim?  I don't think that Phil actually hates Shirley though.

I don't think there's any doubt after the latest episode that Phil wants Sharon.  He was practically begging her not to leave him.  It's not all about Ben either, as Phil is way too selfish to put himself out like that, even for his son.  He had the perfect opportunity to let Sharon walk away last night, but he didn't want to let her go.  It's easy to forget their long, long history sometimes and I'm glad we were reminded of that last night.  I found their scenes at the hospital compelling, if frustrating.

----------


## monalisa62003

Shirley has gone. I think phil is genuinely hurt she left and didnt even bother to see how he was. Hes married now, what else is he supposed to do? 
When sharon was telling phil about how shirley brings pain to people, you could tell he was hurt
Had he had his way at the reception, hed have been with shirley. Only now shes gone he has no option 
He genuinely did want to see shirley, but mick told him pretty much she wasnt going to get in touch. 
He wasnt begging sharon in tuesdays episode, only after she told the police about it not being shirley. 

I dont believe phil and sharon are soulmates, ill always believe he chose shirley and sharons 2nd best. He didnt even tell sharon he chose her.

Phil would do literally anything for ben, hes a very family man, very loyal. Hes messed up his r/ship with shirley when he did want to be with her IMO. If ben came to hate sharon, he'd do the same for him over her. Phil did kick sharon out over lexi, so if sharon puts a foot wrong with anyone he'd do the same no question.

Phil will probably be happy for a week or so, shirleys out of sight and mind. She returns in november  :Smile: (hope thats ok for me to post that in here)

----------


## Dazzle

> Phil would do literally anything for ben, hes a very family man, very loyal


Sorry, but this doesn't ring true for me at all, so I had a quick look on Wikipedia for a reminder of some examples of Phil being "loyal" to his family (including partners):

"...having an affair with Sharon Watts (Letitia Dean) *who was married to Grant*"

"Kathy and Phil eventually sort out their differences and marry and they have a son, Ben (Matthew Silver), making Phil feel neglected and depressed so he turns to alcohol and develops an addiction. This makes him *abusive and neglectful towards Kathy and Ben*..."

"He and Kathy reconcile when he attends counselling until he *begins an affair* with fellow alcoholic Lorna Cartwright"

"...Phil pulls out a gun and shoots at the dashboard, *causing Grant to crash* into the River Thames"

"Phil is unsupportive when his girlfriend, Lisa, has a miscarriage and he *starts domestically abusing her*..."

"Peggy locks him inside her home so he cannot have access to drugs, but, suffering withdrawal symptoms, he escapes and *confronts Peggy, setting the pub on fire*..."

"Shirley supports Phil through recovery. They *steal a large amount of money from Phil's cousin, Roxy Mitchell*..."

"*Phil reacts badly when he discovers Ben is gay, and makes it clear that he prefers Billy's foster son, Jay Brown*."

No doubt there's plenty more examples of Phil's callousness to his family.  He talks the talk about family but always puts himself first when push comes to shove, which is why I don't believe for a moment that Phil would be with Sharon solely for Ben's sake.

Fun reading at 3.00 am for an insomniac!




> Phil will probably be happy for a week or so, shirleys out of sight and mind


I agree with you there at least.  :Smile:

----------


## monalisa62003

Did you mot see the scene wben ben told phil to ,arry sharon? Or when ben told him to go to sharon at the table? 

Its not just for bens sake, phil wants a family, he knows if he sticks with sharon he get s a family life. Im sorry i dont buy hes madly in love with sharon when ben told him to go to her and he keeps asking questions about shirley  

I meant phil is loyal to his kids. He covered up heathers murder for ben and kicked sharon out when she put lexi in danger. Maybe in the old days he done mistakes but just cos you make mistakes doesnt mean your not a loyal father and wants to do whats right by his kids

----------


## monalisa62003

Did you not see the scene wben ben told phil to marry sharon? Or when ben told him to go to sharon at the table? 

Its not just for bens sake, phil wants a family, he knows if he sticks with sharon he get s a family life. Im sorry i dont buy hes madly in love with sharon when ben told him to go to her and he keeps asking questions about shirley  

I meant phil is loyal to his kids. He covered up heathers murder for ben and kicked sharon out when she put lexi in danger. Maybe in the old days he done mistakes but just cos you make mistakes doesnt mean your not a loyal father and wants to do whats right by his kids

People in the old days said phil was only with shirley for bens sake. But i never believed that. Phil does love sharon but IMO hes not in love with her and his heart was never in it. He'll play along to keep a woman he gets a trophy wife and gets sex, shirleys gone and he doesnt know where she is. How do we know hes fully over her when he hasnt seen her? Shes out of sight

Phil was even going go marry stella for bens sake. He never loved stella but was prepared to marry her.

----------


## Dazzle

> I meant phil is loyal to his kids. He covered up heathers murder for ben and kicked sharon out when she put lexi in danger. Maybe in the old days he done mistakes but just cos you make mistakes doesnt mean your not a loyal father and wants to do whats right by his kids


Phil has been downright abusive to Ben many times - those were not just "mistakes" and nothing can make up for them.  He puts his family first only when it suits him.  He's an irredeemable bully.




> Phil was even going go marry stella for bens sake. He never loved stella but was prepared to marry her.


I'll refer you back to my original point that in my opinion Phil looked genuinely happy to have married Sharon on his wedding day.  And yes, he did beg her not to leave him last night.  To me, those are not signs of someone who married out of duty.

Yes, there have been lots of contradictory things said, and Phil has been very torn between Sharon and Shirley, but it seems to me he's made up his mind and is happy about it (for the time being at least).

I'm sure you'll get your wish and we'll see more of Phil and Shirley in the future, Mona.  :Smile: 

Anyway, this debate is going around in circles so I won't say any more about it for now.

----------

Glen1 (10-10-2014), parkerman (11-10-2014), Perdita (10-10-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

He didnt even tell sharon he chose her, he said he married her, not that he chose her. i believe he chose shirley and sharons 2nd best. I still maintain he is upset shirley has gone and if he was so in love with sharon as he makes out, he should hsve left the table or reacted to sharon and not just cos ben told him to. thats the impression i got, that if ben didnt tell him to go,he wouldnt have gone after sharon. if they wanted us to believe hes in love with sharon,then having ben beg him to go isnt the way to go about it

Shirley has gone. Thats why he begged her not to go. He has noone else. Again why did he not react to sharon at the table?? Im still asking this cos i want a proper reason to go with the logic he seems to be so in love with her, but barely reacted and instead was staring at shirley. Baffles me

If he didnt beg sharon back, ben would have given him hell. It was ben who told him to beg sharon back and make it work.they shouldnt have included those scenes if they didnt want us to have that impression, stupid scenes if you ask me if thats not the way its supposed to come across. Phil was not begging sharon in tuesdays episode, he was wanting to see shirley.

If you remember in 2012, ben told phil to dump shirley and then when ben messed things up, phil pretty much said he brought shirley back for him, (though he tried to get her back over the derek thing) theres plenty of evidence to support phil marrying sharon for bens sake.

IMO for me, he was more natural happy with shirley when she proposed in 2012. The signs of him being happy with sharon werent natural

One thing that genuinely puzzles me, phil said in last nights ep he already told sharon he slept with shirley cos he wanted to hurt her, so he must have been genuine in wanting to see shirley. Why would he still be wanting to hurt sharon after he told her that was the reason?

----------


## lizann

i like this sullen quite scared linda poor thing she needs to speak up

----------

Glen1 (11-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm glad Linda's family are starting to notice something serious is the matter with her, but why didn't Nancy ask her why she was crying?

Why did Charlie stir things up between Ian and Max?  

What did Max have to gain by dobbing in Summerhayes?  Was it to free her from the investigation so they can carry on seeing each other? If so, that's unforgivable!  Summerhayes will be fuming when she finds out - as she undoubtedly will. Doesn't Max realise that all calls to the police are recorded?

It's good to see Ian back. I've missed him even though I don't like him much as a character.  I also loved seeing DI Keeble. I just wish we saw more of her.

Peter must be the chief suspect since it seems the detective is following him (he could be following Lauren but I think it's more likely to be Peter).  I wonder what the police know that we don't?

----------

Perdita (11-10-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Likewise, I too would love to know what is DI Keeble's angle on the murder. Too early yet in the plot I suppose.

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2014), Perdita (11-10-2014), tammyy2j (12-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm glad Linda's family are starting to notice something serious is the matter with her, but why didn't Nancy ask her why she was crying?
> 
> *Why did Charlie stir things up between Ian and Max? *  Charlie don't like Max 
> 
> *What did Max have to gain by dobbing in Summerhayes?*  Was it to free her from the investigation so they can carry on seeing each other? If so, that's unforgivable!  Summerhayes will be fuming when she finds out - as she undoubtedly will. Doesn't Max realise that all calls to the police are recorded?  So she will off the case and he can have a "relationship" with her 
> 
> It's good to see Ian back. I've missed him even though I don't like him much as a character.  I also loved seeing DI Keeble. I just wish we saw more of her.
> 
> Peter must be the chief suspect since it seems the detective is following him (he could be following Lauren but I think it's more likely to be Peter).  I wonder what the police know that we don't?


How can the copper be undercover around the square as Ian and the family will know him as he did visit them with Emma 

He must think Lauren and Peter are suspects as he is only following them

----------

Dazzle (12-10-2014), lizann (13-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> How can the copper be undercover around the square as Ian and the family will know him as he did visit them with Emma 
> 
> He must think Lauren and Peter are suspects as he is only following them


Good point lol.  I guess he's trying to stay inconspicuous but it would be much more realistic to have a stranger following Peter.

----------


## monalisa62003

Why was Stan not bothered about what shirley done / where she is? he went away and hasnt mentioned her

----------


## lizann

> Why was Stan not bothered about what shirley done / where she is? he went away and hasnt mentioned her


mick is the apple of his eye his favourite

----------


## monalisa62003

Even if he didnt show he loved shirley, when he arrived he always mocked her for being bad and the same as him/her mother etc

----------


## Dazzle

> Why was Stan not bothered about what shirley done / where she is? he went away and hasnt mentioned her


I'm sure he had some reaction to the shooting, but he's not one to run around like a headless chicken.  He wasn't in last week's scenes (that I remember) so were weren't shown his initial reaction.

I usually like Nancy but she's being incredibly insensitive to her mum at the moment.  At least they all know that something's wrong now.

I was wondering last night if Emma's boss will want to use her closeness to Max to aid the investigation.  She could tell everyone she's been fired but still be working for them secretly.  It would be a good opportunity to get closer to all the main players in Lucy's death.  No doubt I'm way off the mark, but stranger things have happened in soaps!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

is emma engaged to the other cop the stalker fella?

----------

Glen1 (15-10-2014), tammyy2j (16-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> is emma engaged to the other cop the stalker fella?


That's what I think.  Nice complication if it's true.

It looks like my theory about Summerhayes getting closer to Max to aide the investigation was erroneous.  :Embarrassment:   Oh well, I guess it would have been a tad predictable.

I'm glad Linda's mother's here to help her out.  She looks like she could be an interesting character.  I felt sorry for Mick last night.  He's very hurt at Linda's continued rejection.

----------

Glen1 (15-10-2014), tammyy2j (16-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

if linda was 16 when she had nancy what age had she lee at

----------


## tammyy2j

> is emma engaged to the other cop the stalker fella?


I don't like or care for Emma and cant see how Max is so in love with her like he was with Stacey and Tanya

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2014), lizann (20-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Or with Kirsty, Vanessa, Gemma, Lucy.....the list is endless for Max.

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2014), sarah c (16-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Or with Kirsty, Vanessa, Gemma, Lucy.....the list is endless for Max.


I don't think he was in love with them

----------


## lizann

linda's ma seems a good character a good crack reminds me of pat butcher 

babe and the undertaker chap is their an affair on the cards 

tamwar likes nancy

----------

Dazzle (17-10-2014), Glen1 (17-10-2014), tammyy2j (21-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

linda's ma seems a good character a good crack reminds me of pat butcher 

babe and the undertaker chap is their an affair on the cards 

tamwar likes nancy

----------

tammyy2j (19-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I like Linda's mum. She's very funny and has great chemistry with all the Carters. I was impressed that she clocked so quickly that something is severely off between Linda and Dean. Has she guessed the severity of the problem, I wonder?  I'll be annoyed if she, like Sharon, assumes that Linda has led him on in some way.  :Angry: 

Did anyone else notice that Dean really didn't like Johnny removing his hat? What's that about?

That copper, Cameron, is creepy. I liked a feistier Emma but unfortunately it didn't last long. We didn't see the interview between her and her boss so, as she's still running after Max, I'm again wondering if there isn't some sort of set up going on so she can gather more info for the investigation.  :Ponder: 

Nancy's musical bingo was lame for a 21st birthday party to say the least!

----------

Glen1 (17-10-2014), lizann (17-10-2014), tammyy2j (21-10-2014)

----------


## Glen1

> I like Linda's mum. She's very funny and has great chemistry with all the Carters. I was impressed that she clocked so quickly that something is severely off between Linda and Dean. Has she guessed the severity of the problem, I wonder?  I'll be annoyed if she, like Sharon, assumes that Linda has led him on in some way. 
> 
> Did anyone else notice that Dean really didn't like Johnny removing his hat? What's that about?
> 
> That copper, Cameron, is creepy. I liked a feistier Emma but unfortunately it didn't last long. We didn't see the interview between her and her boss so, as she's still running after Max, I'm again wondering if there isn't some sort of set up going on so she can gather more info for the investigation. 
> 
> Nancy's musical bingo was lame for a 21st birthday party to say the least!


Lindas' mom , right on the case, hope she makes progress with linda. Yes, Dean did seem really annoyed. For me Dean is  a control freak with females and seems to view them with contempt and ridicule .whilst appearing to be a womaniser.
Emma didn't take long to rush back to Max, as you say Dazzle ,could be a set up. Doesn't look she's sorting Charlie out either?

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Was hoping Linda's mom Elaine would have stayed a bit longer. Why was the "undercover " CID guy bothering to follow Lauren to the chippie and back home again the chip shop's not far from the house, was he meant to get discovered to put the wind up Peter and Lauren?

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

is linda's ma gone for good now she should have stayed a bit longer to help linda and get to the truth 

loved her line to dean in the jacks  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

is linda's ma gone for good now she should have stayed a bit longer to help linda and get to the truth 

loved her line to dean in the jacks  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Linda's mum will be back, it has been confirmed  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2014), Glen1 (18-10-2014), lizann (20-10-2014), parkerman (18-10-2014), tammyy2j (19-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm really disappointed that Elaine assumed Linda having an affair with Dean.  Linda looked horrified to see him not guilty. Still, at least that wasn't dragged out. I enjoyed Elaine threatening Dean's manhood!

I like Ronnie and Charlie together - they're rather sweet (although I haven't forgotten that Charlie may not be as nice as he comes across - remember he stole money from an old man in the care home?). I also like the foursome of Ronnie, Roxy, Charlie and Aleks. They should provide us with some entertaining drama. I can't wait for Ronnie to find out that Aleks is deceiving Roxy (and his poor wife and child)!

Loved Dot's line about banning smoking in her own home.  :Big Grin: 

What is Emma up to? What is Cameron up to? Whatever it is, Emma isn't happy with him following Lauren and Peter.

----------

Glen1 (18-10-2014), tammyy2j (19-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

does charlie still pretend to go off to work as a copper?

i cant believe ronnie just blurted out that she killed a man

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

does charlie still pretend to go off to work as a copper?

i cant believe ronnie just blurted out that she killed a man

----------


## tammyy2j

Going by how they interacted so far new guy Kush is for Shabham

----------


## Dazzle

> does charlie still pretend to go off to work as a copper?
> 
> i cant believe ronnie just blurted out that she killed a man


I wasn't expecting Ronnie's confession either!  Will Charlie in turn confess that he's not a copper?  I think he must be pretending to go off to work most days.  :Searchme: 




> Going by how they interacted so far new guy Kush is for Shabham


It certainly seems that way.  It's about time they gave Shabman a storyline.  I'm dying to know more about her.

I wonder if Linda will be able to confide in Stacey? I hope Stacey doesn't start a relationship with Dean. Apart from the obvious  :Angry: , they don't seem suited to me.

Kat's burns are healing well and don't look like they're going to leave a scar, so it seems like she's worrying for nothing. However, I think being trapped in a fire would be enough to change anyone's outlook.

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

> Kat's burns are healing well and don't look like they're going to leave a scar, so it seems like she's worrying for nothing. However, I think being trapped in a fire would be enough to change anyone's outlook.


I thought she was going to be scarred for life ....

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2014), lizann (21-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought she was going to be scarred for life ....


Me too.  It didn't look as if that were the case in last night's episode though.  They already look like could be covered up with make-up.  :Searchme:

----------


## lizann

> I wasn't expecting Ronnie's confession either!  Will Charlie in turn confess that he's not a copper?  I think he must be pretending to go off to work most days. 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly seems that way.  It's about time they gave Shabman a storyline.  I'm dying to know more about her.
> 
> I wonder if Linda will be able to confide in Stacey? I hope Stacey doesn't start a relationship with Dean. Apart from the obvious , they don't seem suited to me.
> 
> Kat's burns are healing well and don't look like they're going to leave a scar, so it seems like she's worrying for nothing. However, I think being trapped in a fire would be enough to change anyone's outlook.


before dean become a rapist, I think him and stacey had potential to be a great couple, they seem to have good chemistry but then the writers ruined the character of dean by having him rape linda 

good that charlie told ronnie the whole truth next he should tell dot

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2014), Glen1 (22-10-2014), tammyy2j (22-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I really liked Ronnie and Charlie's scenes.  They make a good, believable couple - even better with Dot added to the mix.

I wish Alfie would leave (preferably to go to prison).

----------

Glen1 (22-10-2014), lizann (23-10-2014), moonstorm (22-10-2014), parkerman (22-10-2014), tammyy2j (22-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Dot's sympathetic retelling of the baby swap storyline was a nice touch.  I liked how it was basically a monologue, as Charlie said very little during that scene.

----------

lizann (23-10-2014), moonstorm (22-10-2014), Perdita (22-10-2014), tammyy2j (22-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is it wrong I am liking all the Dean and Stacey scenes and them as a potential couple even though Dean is a vile evil rapist, why writers why  

Why does Phil have to approve all the Mitchell women's boyfriends? Ronnie can do what she wants she is an adult and she is well suited to Charlie and I think she deserves some happiness even if she is a murderer

----------


## Dazzle

> Is it wrong I am liking all the Dean and Stacey scenes and them as a potential couple even though Dean is a vile evil rapist...


Yes!!!  :Angry:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (23-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

is it another xmas wedding for miserable kat and alfie again 

why is rebecca confiding in charlie

----------


## lizann

is it another xmas wedding for miserable kat and alfie again 

why is rebecca confiding in charlie

----------


## parkerman

Because he's famerlee.....sort of.

----------


## tammyy2j

Where did Shabham get 10 grand for Tamwar for his birthday, has she many other jobs or side businesses  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

Alfie was completely unbearable last night, blaming everyone but himself for his situation.

If he'd admitted the truth of their housing crisis to Masood, I'm sure the latter would have allowed them to stay (even though he's been such an ill-mannered guest).  But no, Alfie's pride wouldn't allow him to admit the truth so he went on the attack and blamed Masood.  Extremely unpleasant!

Then the fire is apparently Mo's fault not his! He then expected to be given special treatment by the housing department. I actually thought the woman he saw was very reasonable given his attitude.  How she managed to keep her temper I don't know.  The "they house all sorts" nowadays remark was rude and ignorant, especially given they were living in a council house which HE BURNED DOWN!!!

He just refuses to accept any responsibility at all!!!  :Angry: 

I've never been a fan of Alfie's as I'm not keen on the cheeky chappie routine. I actually find his banter quite cringeworthy.  He's been made so unlikeable now where does the character go from here?  How can Kat forgive him when she finds out the truth?




> Where did Shabham get 10 grand for Tamwar for his birthday, has she many other jobs or side businesses


The money Shabnam gave Tamwar is intriguing. I hope we're going to find out more about her years away at last.

(P.S. Apologies for the overuse of exclamation marks and capitals in this post.  :Ninja: )

----------

Glen1 (24-10-2014), parkerman (24-10-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Was that the best duff, duff for ages, Nick must surely be the most popular soap villain imo, His eventual meeting with Dot should be classic . One guy I hope saw the episode flappinfanny . :Clap:

----------

Dazzle (26-10-2014), parkerman (25-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> is it another xmas wedding for miserable kat and alfie again


No.  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

Anyway, talking of Alfie and Kat, what happens when the next person comes along to view the house...?

----------

Dazzle (26-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I didn't watch Friday's EastEnders until last night (because I couldn't bear to watch any more of Alfie's distasteful self-pity and arrogance) so unfortunately I knew what the duff duff would be. When will I learn to stay off soap sites until I'm up-to-date with episodes?  :Wal2l: 

Loved seeing Nick despite knowing it was coming. It's such a soap clichÃ© that disaster strikes when a couple are finally happy, but I don't mind in this case as the characters and story are so compelling.

I don't blame Stacey for getting away from Alfie, but is it a case of out of the frying pan...?

Sonia - Cardiff isn't such a bad place to live (I would know since I'm a native  :Big Grin: ) and it's only a short train ride to London. I'm positive she'll allow Rebecca to go in the end as it would be cruel not to, and that isn't Sonia.

Kush seems like he has potential to be a good character and I approve of his probable pairing with the fascinating Shabnam.  I hope all of the Masoods get more screen time now than they have recently.

----------

parkerman (26-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> Sonia - Cardiff isn't such a bad place to live (I would know since I'm a native ) and it's only a short train ride to London. I'm positive she'll allow Rebecca to go in the end as it would be cruel not to, and that isn't Sonia.


I thought it was just appalling for Sonia to lay the success of her marriage on to her daughter in that way and prevent her from doing what she really wants.

----------

Dazzle (26-10-2014), Glen1 (26-10-2014), lizann (27-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

.............................

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought it was just appalling for Sonia to lay the success of her marriage on to her daughter in that way and prevent her from doing what she really wants.


I know that was terrible...a good example of how to damage your child for life!  :EEK!:   I'm hoping Sonia will realise her error and quickly apologise for it.

----------

Glen1 (26-10-2014), lizann (27-10-2014), parkerman (26-10-2014)

----------


## LostVoodoo

I was gobsmacked when Sonia said that! So out of character too!

----------

Dazzle (26-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

does sonia not work as a nurse aid anymore? she looked very into new guy kush tonight

----------


## Dazzle

> does sonia not work as a nurse aid anymore? she looked very into new guy kush tonight


I think she's a nurse, it's been mentioned several times since she's been back.  She's desperate for attention isn't she?  First she tries it on with Tina and then with Kush.

Since when were Ben and Abi best friends?

Roxy's already getting feed up of Aleks and she doesn't yet know the half of it. Who can blame her for being jealous of Ronnie's Mr Perfect?  I'm so glad Charlie stood up to Phil.

Dean really makes my skin crawl... :Thumbsdown: 

That was a very tense duff duff with Dot about to walk in on Nick!

----------

Glen1 (28-10-2014), parkerman (28-10-2014), Perdita (28-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

abi and ben were good mates before she got with jay when they were younger 

phil stitching charlie up cause he wants him gone thought phil would follow charlie to the drop off point

----------

Dazzle (29-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

abi and ben were good mates before she got with jay when they were younger 

phil stitching charlie up cause he wants him gone thought phil would follow charlie to the drop off point

----------


## monalisa62003

Loved tonights ep, ha phil lying to sharon and theyve only been married for a month!

----------


## Dazzle

> Loved tonights ep, ha phil lying to sharon and theyve only been married for a month!


I bet you did lol  :Big Grin: 

What Phil did to Charlie was evil!  He's supposed to care for Ronnie - she is a _Mitchell_ after all!  I shouldn't be surprised that Phil treats even family badly though.  :Searchme: 

Charlie was very sweet to his undeserving father.  I suppose he craves his approval.   :Sad: 

Poor Dot knows Nick's been in her house...  :Crying:   :Angry: 

Abi seems to be falling for Ben, who's falling for Johnny...  Another teenage love triangle, surprise surprise.  I do think it's got potential to be more interesting than most other soap love triangles though.

----------

parkerman (29-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> I shouldn't be surprised that Phil treats even family badly though!


Well he's never been noted for his "kind" treatment of Billy. :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (29-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Well he's never been noted for his "kind" treatment of Billy.


True, Billy's only treated like a Mitchell when it suits Phil.

----------

parkerman (29-10-2014), tammyy2j (29-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Charlie is afraid of Nick

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2014), lizann (01-11-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> I bet you did lol 
> 
> What Phil did to Charlie was evil!  He's supposed to care for Ronnie - she is a _Mitchell_ after all!  I shouldn't be surprised that Phil treats even family badly though. 
> .


 can you blame me lol what was with phil tonight, why did he confess? and why no phil/sharon scenes? 

has abi always been the stalker? i thought cameron was?

----------


## Dazzle

> can you blame me lol what was with phil tonight, why did he confess? and why no phil/sharon scenes? 
> 
> has abi always been the stalker? i thought cameron was?


I think Phil confessed because he realised that Charlie truly loves Ronnie, resulting in Phil feeling guilty about the subterfuge with the money

I presume that Abi recently took over stalker duties.  Maybe Cameron stopped when Emma recently had a word (although I'd still like to know why he was stalking Lauren and/or Peter).  I'm enjoying evil Abi.  :Big Grin: 

Dot and Nick's long anticipated meeting was thoroughly entertaining as usual.  I loved that she intuitively knew he was in the house.  I'm glad that Charlie confessed the truth at last.  Will Dot be able forgive him?

----------


## lizann

abi as lauren's stalker is intriguing gives abi a bit more substance as now an evil branning like derek  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2014), Glen1 (04-11-2014), tammyy2j (03-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

enjoyed the cotton scenes

----------

Dazzle (04-11-2014), Glen1 (04-11-2014), tammyy2j (04-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> enjoyed the cotton scenes


They were fab!  I'm so glad that Dot chose Charlie and didn't fall for yet more of Nick's lies.  :Smile: 

I liked the Lauren and Abi scenes, but would have preferred the episode to concentrate solely on the Dot and her family.

Is this the end of Nick's return to Albert Square, I wonder?

----------


## tammyy2j

> enjoyed the cotton scenes


I did too but am not keen on Charlie's mother

----------


## Glen1

> Is this the end of Nick's return to Albert Square, I wonder?


Get the feeling Charlie may try to make it permanent, with Mr Cokers help ? Must be some point to Les Coker in the Square apart from giving Billy a job ? :Searchme:

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Get the feeling Charlie may try to make it permanent, with Mr Cokers help ? Must be some point to Les Coker in the Square apart from giving Billy a job ?


It couldn't happen to a nicer bloke!  :Big Grin: 

I thought Dot had forgiven Charlie but it seems not. Too right! As much as I like Charlie, he did an awful thing to poor Dot. I'm glad Nick's not gone yet as I want to see many more riveting scenes between him, Dot and Charlie.

I hope that Linda's baby doesn't turn out to be Dean's. I don't want to see her suffer any more. Also, it's making me quite cross that Nancy (and presumably the other kids too) aren't worried about their mother's strange behaviour.

I'm dying to kind out what Keeble suspects the Brannings of doing. And what did Abi mean when she mentioned Good Friday to Max?  Is it something I've forgotten or is it something us viewers are still in the dark about?

----------

Glen1 (05-11-2014)

----------


## Glen1

As I recall Max had a row with Lucy in the car sales office , she falls to the floor and knocks her head. The row being over Lee. Later that day Max receives  anonymous message saying something to the effect " I know what you've been doing" ,plus a photo of him and Lucy together. Friday 18th April was Good Friday the day Lucy's body was found . So whether Abi is the phantom message sender hence Abi's comment ? Agree would love to know what's going on in Keeble's head.
P.S . My shortlist   :Smile:  ! of suspects for the murder  is now up to twelve , Abi the latest addition , after the Halloween plot. :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2014), lizann (05-11-2014), parkerman (05-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

how does max know keeble?

----------


## parkerman

Through the investigation.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Through the investigation.


I think Keeble knew Max and his family before Lucy's murder investigation was she involved the time Tanya buried Max alive or Lauren ran him down maybe

----------

Dazzle (06-11-2014), lizann (06-11-2014), parkerman (07-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think Keeble knew Max and his family before Lucy's murder investigation was she involved the time Tanya buried Max alive or Lauren rang him down maybe


Yes, I've just had a look on Wiki.  They met when she investigated the hit and run in 2008.

----------

lizann (06-11-2014), parkerman (07-11-2014), tammyy2j (06-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes, I've just had a look on Wiki.  They met when she investigated the hit and run in 2008.


Keeble and Max have been chemistry too than him and Emma  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (06-11-2014), lizann (06-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Keeble and Max have been chemistry too than him and Emma


An idea for a future plot development!  Max meets his match in sexual voracity at last!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

> An idea for a future plot development!  Max meets his match in sexual voracity at last!


she is too old for maxy

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2014), tammyy2j (07-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

> An idea for a future plot development!  Max meets his match in sexual voracity at last!


she is too old for maxy

----------


## Dazzle

> she is too old for maxy


Very true, sad to say, as he likes them young.  He doesn't know what he's missing!

I'm thoroughly enjoying the Cotton family scenes. I've read that June Brown and John Altman are very close in real life and it shows onscreen.  I'm also delighted that Charlie fits in with them very easily and naturally. 

It seems that Nick will be with us until at least Christmas then. Excellent stuff!

----------

Glen1 (07-11-2014), lizann (08-11-2014), tammyy2j (07-11-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Dot on top form in her scenes with Nick and Les Coker. She really does it with style. Nick top drawer to back it up.

----------

Dazzle (08-11-2014), lizann (09-11-2014), Perdita (08-11-2014), tammyy2j (10-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

what is pam's secret

----------


## Perdita

I could not quite hear what she was saying to Les right at the end .. I presume she did not say what it was from your statement  :Ponder:  .. was hoping to find out on here what it was    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glen1

> I could not quite hear what she was saying to Les right at the end .. I presume she did not say what it was from your statement  .. was hoping to find out on here what it was


Can't find anything on the web,except  Pam Coker gets very  concerned about D.C Emma Summerhayes finding out . From last nights episode seems to be connected to the death of a child ? The good news , she confides in Billy next week. (not a good plan for a secret, Pam  :Nono: ) .So all being well the whole of Walford and us should know very shortly. :Thumbsup:

----------

Dazzle (08-11-2014), lizann (09-11-2014), Perdita (08-11-2014), tammyy2j (10-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Good to see more of the Cokers. I'd say Pam's secret is something to do with a child by the way she was clutching that teddy bear.  At the end she was talking about her fear of anyone finding out about it, I think.

Dot giving Mr Coker and Nick a good telling off made me laugh, as did Emma's parents.  I hope we see more of them!

----------

Glen1 (09-11-2014), lizann (09-11-2014), tammyy2j (11-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

emma's parents are more likeable and interesting than her 

yes could pam have killed a child?

----------


## lizann

emma's parents are more likeable and interesting than her 

yes could pam have killed a child?

----------


## parkerman

I wish we had a printer round this way who could turn round work that quick! Photos taken on Friday. Hundreds of calendars laid out, printed and boxed up ready for distribution on Monday morning. That's some service.

----------

Dazzle (11-11-2014), tammyy2j (11-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

How is Peter in the calendar, isn't he gone away?

----------

parkerman (11-11-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> How is Peter in the calendar, isn't he gone away?


 Exactly what I said to my wife when his photo came up.

----------


## Dazzle

> How is Peter in the calendar, isn't he gone away?


Pam mentioned he'd sent the photo from New Zealand.  I read he was supposedly photoshopped onto the chippy background as Pam mentioned "technical stuff".  I bet that picture of a topless Peter sent a few hearts fluttering!

Good episode last night. I particularly enjoyed Billy and the Cokers in the funeral parlour, scenes I've wanted to see since Billy started work there.  I wonder if Pam killed their son?

----------

Glen1 (11-11-2014), parkerman (11-11-2014), tammyy2j (12-11-2014)

----------


## parkerman

So even more work that had to be carried out in that incredibly short time frame!

----------

Dazzle (11-11-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Well, curiosity won't kill your cat ,for sure Billy ! Whose reaction 24hrs after being told by Pam " I killed my child" was," I was a bit shocked". What happened ? might have been a good question Billy ,if only for the viewers benefit.... :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2014), parkerman (11-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Well, curiosity won't kill your cat ,for sure Billy ! Whose reaction 24hrs after being told by Pam " I killed my child" was," I was a bit shocked". What happened ? might have been a good question Billy ,if only for the viewers benefit....


so it was her child pam killed i missed that part all i remember her saying was she killed someone 

nick calling carol sis was priceless 

is aleks still living his double life with his family and roxy as well as too posing for the calendar

----------

Glen1 (11-11-2014), tammyy2j (12-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Well, curiosity won't kill your cat ,for sure Billy ! Whose reaction 24hrs after being told by Pam " I killed my child" was," I was a bit shocked". What happened ? might have been a good question Billy ,if only for the viewers benefit....


so it was her child pam killed i missed that part all i remember her saying was she killed someone 

nick calling carol sis was priceless 

is aleks still living his double life with his family and roxy as well as too posing for the calendar

----------


## Glen1

> so it was her child pam killed i missed that part all i remember her saying was she killed someone 
> 
> nick calling carol sis was priceless 
> 
> is aleks still living his double life with his family and roxy as well as too posing for the calendar


Your quite right Lizann that is what she said , I think the teddy bear, the anniversary , I was too keen, and jumped to the wrong conclusion  :Embarrassment:

----------


## maidmarian

> Well, curiosity won't kill your cat ,for sure Billy ! Whose reaction 24hrs after being told by Pam " I killed my child" was," I was a bit shocked". What happened ? might have been a good question Billy ,if only for the viewers benefit....


 Well.perhaps he didnt want to be reminded
about his own history. When he was first
on Eastenders he was beating & abusing a
newphew ?? he had care of. Not the same
as killing I know -but still bad.
Now is he another cuddly grandad & great-
grandad? on EE-

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2014), Glen1 (11-11-2014), parkerman (11-11-2014), tammyy2j (12-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> Well, curiosity won't kill your cat ,for sure Billy ! Whose reaction 24hrs after being told by Pam " I killed my child" was," I was a bit shocked". What happened ? might have been a good question Billy ,if only for the viewers benefit....


 Well.perhaps he didnt want to be reminded
about his own history. When he was first
on Eastenders he was beating & abusing a
newphew ?? he had care of. Not the same
as killing I know -but still bad.
Now is he another cuddly grandad & great-
grandad? on EE-

----------


## monalisa62003

shocked me tonight when sharon said she still had a problem with "Phil & shirley" it was shirley who shot phil, and she seems happy with phil. why not just say shirley? odd.

does anyone keep old episodes by any chance? im trying to find the scene when phil & shirley first met and its nowhere online. :Sad:

----------


## parkerman

Even for Eastenders, this Alfie & Kat squatting storyline really takes the biscuit......

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2014), Glen1 (12-11-2014), tammyy2j (12-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Even for Eastenders, this Alfie & Kat squatting storyline really takes the biscuit......


Wouldn't social services have visited them over the fire and now squatting and eviction to check on the kids, Lola was hounded over Lexi

----------

Glen1 (12-11-2014), lizann (13-11-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Your quite right Lizann that is what she said , I think the teddy bear, the anniversary , I was too keen, and jumped to the wrong conclusion


You could still be right.  I think there's a connection, and hope they tell us soon.

----------

Glen1 (12-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

so sonia keeps the charity money for what,  a boob job, lipo, face lift 

still none the wiser about pam it sounds like her son was older when he died but did she kill him or assist his suicide 

how has wheels (sorry cant think of her name) got terry's flat key wouldn't the landlord get that back

----------


## lizann

so sonia keeps the charity money for what,  a boob job, lipo, face lift 

still none the wiser about pam it sounds like her son was older when he died but did she kill him or assist his suicide 

how has wheels (sorry cant think of her name) got terry's flat key wouldn't the landlord get that back

----------

tammyy2j (14-11-2014)

----------


## Glen1

> still none the wiser about pam it sounds like her son was older when he died but did she kill him or assist his suicide


Exactly, why did she say she had killed someone, especially to Billy? Why not tell him the same as she told Emma .  Les looked sheepish about it all. Must be more to come.

----------


## Dazzle

> so sonia keeps the charity money for what,  a boob job, lipo, face lift


I must say I'm shocked at Sonia's behaviour! I thought she was a goody two shoes.  :EEK!: 




> still none the wiser about pam it sounds like her son was older when he died but did she kill him or assist his suicide





> Exactly, why did she say she had killed someone, especially to Billy? Why not tell him the same as she told Emma .  Les looked sheepish about it all. Must be more to come.


Reading between the lines, I think that Pam did assist her son's suicide although she denied it to Emma.  It seems to me the only explanation for saying she killed someone (unless there's another twist to come in the story).




> how has wheels (sorry cant think of her name) got terry's flat key wouldn't the landlord get that back


It's Donna!  :Big Grin: 

She was quite friendly with Terry, but I agree it's a bit of a stretch.

----------

Glen1 (14-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Billy not follow up and ask Pam and Les more information after she blurted out she killed someone to him?

----------


## Dazzle

> Did Billy not follow up and ask Pam and Les more information after she blurted out she killed someone to him?


It's likely he did but we weren't shown or told what happened next.

----------


## lizann

lee was in a very fighting mood with ben 

so is this mick's dad, jacko

----------


## lizann

lee was in a very fighting mood with ben 

so is this mick's dad, jacko

----------


## Dazzle

Goods episode last night.

Riveting scene between Shirley and Mick when they were talking about his birth.  They've got a very intense chemistry which makes the storyline (which I hated at first) compelling.

So Shirley's got a new love interest?  People are speculating that he's 

  Spoiler:    Mick's real dad (and possibly Dean's too).  

What did Lee do to Nancy? Whatever it was I blinked and missed it.  It seems that Lee's hiding something.

Ben deserved that pasting for the way he spoke to Johnny.  :Angry: 

I feel sorry for poor, deluded Abi.  She'd deserve a lot better than Ben even if he were really straight.

----------

Glen1 (19-11-2014), lizann (19-11-2014), parkerman (19-11-2014), tammyy2j (21-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

lee hit nancy with his elbow when she was breaking his fight with ben up

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

Not happy with this buster retcon. So shirl loves buster more than she ever did phil does she? she's waited for buster all this time. she was just playing an act for phil? so shes no worse than him really. why make out she was so innocent and heartbroken if she didnt truly love him. she even told phil his name was andy and she hadn't seen him since she was a kid. Either she lied or they've changed it since that aired. Why would she lie to phil? doesn't make sense

Nevermind that but shirl cheated on Kevin with buster and buster knows hes dean's dad ? he must have left shirley pregnant both times then. it cant be a coincidence he left her both times

----------


## monalisa62003

Not happy with this buster retcon. So shirl loves buster more than she ever did phil does she? she's waited for buster all this time. she was just playing an act for phil? so shes no worse than him really. why make out she was so innocent and heartbroken if she didnt truly love him. she even told phil his name was andy and she hadn't seen him since she was a kid. Either she lied or they've changed it since that aired. Why would she lie to phil? doesn't make sense. For the people that say phil ruined shirleys character, it seems he had nothing to ruin if she never loved him that much anyway. she set out to cause her own misery

Nevermind that but shirl cheated on Kevin with buster and buster knows hes dean's dad ? he must have left shirley pregnant both times then. it cant be a coincidence he left her both times

----------


## Dazzle

> Not happy with this buster retcon. So shirl loves buster more than she ever did phil does she? she's waited for buster all this time. she was just playing an act for phil? so shes no worse than him really. why make out she was so innocent and heartbroken if she didnt truly love him. she even told phil his name was andy and she hadn't seen him since she was a kid. Either she lied or they've changed it since that aired. Why would she lie to phil? doesn't make sense
> 
> Nevermind that but shirl cheated on Kevin with buster and buster knows hes dean's dad ? he must have left shirley pregnant both times then. it cant be a coincidence he left her both times


Has it been said that Shirley loves Buster?  She probably does love him, or has in the past, but why does that have anything to do with her feelings for Phil?  Most of us fall in love with several people in our lifetimes and those feelings can re-emerge upon meeting a former loved-one again.

I'm guessing that Buster probably is Andy, and that we're being kept guessing by only being told his nickname.  He and Shirley were hanging out together the year before Mick was born so it's possible (even probable) that he's Mick's dad.  He seemed very surprised when Dean accused him of being his dad, so it's possible Shirley didn't tell him that Kevin wasn't the father.  We'll find out later whether Dean's got it right.

I don't feel this is a retcon as we know little of Shirley's life before she came to Albert Square.

I enjoyed seeing Shirley back and not moping after Phil.

Good scene between Linda and Lee last night.  It's about time the latter's character was given some depth.

----------

parkerman (22-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Buster is Mick's dad not Dean's 

I don't think Shirley loves him she is just reconnecting with him as presumably he lives around where the family caravan was and he knew Stan and Tina so must have grown up near them

----------

Dazzle (21-11-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> Has it been said that Shirley loves Buster?  She probably does love him, or has in the past, but why does that have anything to do with her feelings for Phil?  Most of us fall in love with several people in our lifetimes and those feelings can re-emerge upon meeting a former loved-one again.
> 
> I'm guessing that Buster probably is Andy, and that we're being kept guessing by only being told his nickname.  He and Shirley were hanging out together the year before Mick was born so it's possible (even probable) that he's Mick's dad.  He seemed very surprised when Dean accused him of being his dad, so it's possible Shirley didn't tell him that Kevin wasn't the father.  We'll find out later whether Dean's got it right.
> 
> I don't feel this is a retcon as we know little of Shirley's life before she came to Albert Square.
> 
> I enjoyed seeing Shirley back and not moping after Phil.
> 
> Good scene between Linda and Lee last night.  It's about time the latter's character was given some depth.


if she truly loves buster / andy and never really loved phil as much as she made out, she is a hypocrite. she thought phil loved sharon more than her and hated it, but all that time she loved andy more than phil? only she made out she was heartbroken phil wouldnt pick her. if he did pick her and was with her, would she leave phil for andy? 

its not just about before kevin now. as we've been told shirley cheated on kevin with andy.

I believe phil still loves shirley, he is just very hurt atm. When andy said he was the love of shirleys life, phil wanted to tell andy shirley shot him. Although i dont believe it was to split them up he was just very jealous. there was a look when dean said she shot him and then commenting on her running away again. if he didnt love her, why would he care that she was running away? surely that would be a blessing for him

I know im biased, i was never going to like andy. ive rooted for phil/shirley for years and i dont believe shirl loves andy more than phil either. she was in tears when phil was sent to prison. andy is to shirley like sharon is to phil. right for a while but not for life. phil would never speak to mick the way andy did even without knowing the son involvement. and did i hear andy call shirley a tart? not very nice

----------


## Dazzle

I've really enjoyed these past couple of episodes and am really liking Buster (or Andy as we now know he is).

I feel that the writers have done Shirley's character a great service by making Buster the father of two of her children.  I hope he turns out to be Carly's father too.  The thought of Shirley cheating on Kevin with numerous men (especially while he was at home looking after their disabled son) was really stomach turning.  If it turns out it was just one man all along, that makes Shirley slightly more sympathetic in my eyes.

I don't see a problem with Shirley loving both Buster and Phil.  She hasn't seen Buster for years, since he's been in prison, and fell for Phil in the meantime.  Things went terribly wrong between her and Phil and she subsequently reconnected with Buster.  That's bound to have churned up long hidden feelings.

----------


## tammyy2j

I was quite surprised how accepting so quick Dean was of Buster as his dad and that he was going off with him and Shirley, Kevin loved Dean as his own son even though he wasn't his biological dad 

I would prefer if somehow Kevin was Dean and Carly's real dad

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## monalisa62003

My issue with shirley saying she loves andy, is that she said she has "always loved him" since she was a kid. Does this mean she now classes andy as the "love of her life" and she didnt truly love phil? so what was all that about wanting to be with him and for him to choose her over everyone else and risk loosing everything? why all the upset he couldnt choose her over ben/sharon. it wasnt just the affair. shes been talking about him loving sharon for years and that he didnt love her. now it turns out she was never that bothered and just waiting for andy.

I wanted shirl to be with another bloke, but not one she had loved since she was a kid and made out she loved him more than phil.

I dont like shirl around andy, she doesnt stand up to him and lets him call her names. She'd have slapped phil for the way andy talked to her and mick

----------


## Dazzle

> I was quite surprised how accepting so quick Dean was of Buster as his dad and that he was going off with him and Shirley, Kevin loved Dean as his own son even though he wasn't his biological dad


Most people who don't know one or both of their parents want to find them. People seem to have a need to find out where they come from. That doesn't mean that they love their adoptive or step parents any less, or that they'll forget them.

It's been made clear many times that Dean loved Kevin and I don't see why that would have to change even if he develops a relationship with Andy and even grows to love him too.

Dean's very needy where Shirley's concerned, despite his antipathy towards her. So I feel it's in character that he would cling on to another parent.  He did get over the shock very quickly though!




> My issue with shirley saying she loves andy, is that she said she has "always loved him" since she was a kid. Does this mean she now classes andy as the "love of her life" and she didnt truly love phil? so what was all that about wanting to be with him and for him to choose her over everyone else and risk loosing everything? why all the upset he couldnt choose her over ben/sharon. it wasnt just the affair. shes been talking about him loving sharon for years and that he didnt love her. now it turns out she was never that bothered and just waiting for andy.
> 
> I wanted shirl to be with another bloke, but not one she had loved since she was a kid and made out she loved him more than phil.
> 
> I dont like shirl around andy, she doesnt stand up to him and lets him call her names. She'd have slapped phil for the way andy talked to her and mick


I saw a comment elsewhere that Shirley and Buster may have a similar relationship to Pat and Frank, or David and Carol.  They love others, but always gravitate back to each other in the end.

I don't think Phil and Shirley's history is being re-written. Shirley obviously did feel that strongly for Phil or she wouldn't have shot him.  It's just that their relationship came to an end, and a very bitter end at that.  Phil and Shirley were toxic together and they both knew it.  They both seem to want to move on and I applaud that as their relationship wasn't much fun to watch.  To me, the only part that's unbelievable is how soon Shirley's moved on - but that's par for the course in soaps so I can accept it.

There was very obvious affection between Shirley and Buster, and she actually had a smile on her face when she was with him which was a pleasure to witness.  He didn't come across as disrespectful towards her (unlike Phil does). There was an easy banter between them which showed how well they know each other.

It's best to try not to take it all too seriously, Mona. It's someone else's story and we viewers are just along for the ride. The writers devise the story that makes sense to them and they can't please everyone unfortunately.  Maybe it'll make more sense to you when we've heard more of what Shirley's got to say about it all.

----------

Glen1 (24-11-2014), parkerman (24-11-2014), Perdita (24-11-2014), tammyy2j (25-11-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> Most people who don't know one or both of their parents want to find them. People seem to have a need to find out where they come from. That doesn't mean that they love their adoptive or step parents any less, or that they'll forget them.
> 
> It's been made clear many times that Dean loved Kevin and I don't see why that would have to change even if he develops a relationship with Andy and even grows to love him too.
> 
> Dean's very needy where Shirley's concerned, despite his antipathy towards her. So I feel it's in character that he would cling on to another parent.  He did get over the shock very quickly though!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a comment elsewhere that Shirley and Buster may have a similar relationship to Pat and Frank, or David and Carol.  They love others, but always gravitate back to each other in the end.
> ...


I dont believe for a second andy is the love of shirls life or theyre over each other. Phils miserable with sharon and shirls just deluding herself shes over him she was in tears when phil went to prison but wasnt like that when andy left 


Are you referring to their reecent affair as i agree that wasnt fun, but i loved them when they was together. I found them adorable and they were hilarious together. I really miss their banter. They did have fun together they went out and had a laugh. People forget this. Not only were they fun but they were very complex and interesting they never got boring and always had diff stories not just boring affair ones

Sorry but anyone who calls shirl a silly tart isnt on. If phil called her that i can garuntee people would say he was wrong for her

I think phil and shirl have more scenes coming up which is another reason why i dont believe theyre over, the preview is very telling that phil went back on his word and was disloyal to sharon

----------


## Dazzle

> I think phil and shirl have more scenes coming up which is another reason why i dont believe theyre over, the preview is very telling that phil went back on his word and was disloyal to sharon


Well I haven't seen any previews or read the spoilers so I don't know what's coming up. I wouldn't be surprised if their relationship is revisited as it's been such a huge part of their lives, but I just hope it isn't rekindled.  Shirley needs to drop Phil for good and get her self-respect back in my opinion.

Whatever happens, one of us is going to be disappointed, Mona.  :Smile:

----------


## monalisa62003

> Well I haven't seen any previews or read the spoilers so I don't know what's coming up. I wouldn't be surprised if their relationship is revisited as it's been such a huge part of their lives, but I just hope it isn't rekindled.  Shirley needs to drop Phil for good and get her self-respect back in my opinion.
> 
> Whatever happens, one of us is going to be disappointed, Mona.


ive seen people say shirl would have cheated on phil with andy. im sorry but i find this completely insane. shirley hated the thought of phil loving another woman more than her or cheating on her. why would she cheat on him and be a hypocrite? people are making her out to be nasty and cruel

----------


## monalisa62003

> Well I haven't seen any previews or read the spoilers so I don't know what's coming up. I wouldn't be surprised if their relationship is revisited as it's been such a huge part of their lives, but I just hope it isn't rekindled.  Shirley needs to drop Phil for good and get her self-respect back in my opinion.
> 
> Whatever happens, one of us is going to be disappointed, Mona.


ive seen people say shirl would have cheated on phil with andy. im sorry but i find this completely insane. shirley hated the thought of phil loving another woman more than her or cheating on her. why would she cheat on him and be a hypocrite? people are making her out to be nasty and cruel

tonights ep proves for me andy is just in the moment and not real love. shirl wanted to get away from phil, that was a big plus for leaving. knew it didnt make any sense for andy to be her true love

----------


## lizann

we have to remember shirley left because she shot phil and babe let her believe he was in a bad way so her emotions were all over the shop and buster being there for her was a comfort perhaps 

i prefer shirley being a drunk and cheating on kev with random blokes than the one same bloke 

i don't think shirley really loves buster 

paddy's allotment when was that last used

----------


## lizann

we have to remember shirley left because she shot phil and babe let her believe he was in a bad way so her emotions were all over the shop and buster being there for her was a comfort perhaps 

i prefer shirley being a drunk and cheating on kev with random blokes than the one same bloke 

i don't think shirley really loves buster 

paddy's allotment when was that last used

----------

tammyy2j (25-11-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> we have to remember shirley left because she shot phil and babe let her believe he was in a bad way so her emotions were all over the shop and buster being there for her was a comfort perhaps 
> 
> i prefer shirley being a drunk and cheating on kev with random blokes than the one same bloke 
> 
> i don't think shirley really loves buster 
> 
> paddy's allotment when was that last used


exactly i think shirley is in love with the idea of andy, similar to the way phil is in love with the idea of sharon. 

If andys extension in prison is on top of what he already had, how longer is he in prison for? Was he out on license ?

----------


## monalisa62003

> we have to remember shirley left because she shot phil and babe let her believe he was in a bad way so her emotions were all over the shop and buster being there for her was a comfort perhaps 
> 
> i prefer shirley being a drunk and cheating on kev with random blokes than the one same bloke 
> 
> i don't think shirley really loves buster 
> 
> paddy's allotment when was that last used


exactly i think shirley is in love with the idea of andy, similar to the way phil is in love with the idea of sharon. 

If andys extension in prison is on top of what he already had, how longer is he in prison for? Was he out on license ?

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Phil has treated Shirley so badly she should move on completely from him

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> I think Phil has treated Shirley so badly she should move on completely from him


I dont believe he set out to hurt shirl he really did want to be with her but ben came back and things went wrong. Phil was very caring in fridays scene which he didnt need to be even you could tell phil was still hurt deep down, he doesnt usiaoly act like that. 

Dont think shirls moved on, she only wanted to get away cos of phil

----------


## monalisa62003

> I think Phil has treated Shirley so badly she should move on completely from him


I dont believe he set out to hurt shirl he really did want to be with her but ben came back and things went wrong. Phil was very caring in fridays scene which he didnt need to be even you could tell phil was still hurt deep down, he doesnt usually act like that. 

Dont think shirls moved on, she only wanted to get away cos of phil

----------


## lizann

new headed bobby is a talker and seems like a mini sherlock trying to solve lucy's murder  :Stick Out Tongue: 

dot and nick were funny over their cigs

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2014), Glen1 (26-11-2014), tammyy2j (26-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

new headed bobby is a talker and seems like a mini sherlock trying to solve lucy's murder  :Stick Out Tongue: 

dot and nick were funny over their cigs

----------


## Dazzle

> I think Phil has treated Shirley so badly she should move on completely from him


Thank you Tammy!!  A sensible comment on the subject at last!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 

But seriously, there's no way I'm ever going to believe Shirley and Phil are some great, romantic love story. Their totally dysfunctional relationship is not an equal partnership but one about Phil's dominance over Shirley. She's a very pathetic individual when she's chasing after him so desperately.  Why would anyone want to see a favourite character brought so low?




> dot and nick were funny over their cigs


I was laughing so hard at that.  Dot and Nick are quite the double act!  :Big Grin: 

It's good to see Jane back with a recast Bobby.

The Denise and Patrick drama was really poignant and very well acted. I did think that Shabnam would blackmail Denise into accepting help in return for not grassing on her. A bit of a missed opportunity there I think!  It's Denise who's too proud to accept help, not Patrick.

By the way, did anyone notice the unusual cleanliness of those supposedly just dug up potatoes? It was as if they'd just come from the supermarket...

----------

Glen1 (26-11-2014), parkerman (26-11-2014), tammyy2j (26-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Anyone else think Denise was maybe going to hurt Patrick and we would have an elder abuse storyline like in Emmerdale with Ashley and his dad

----------


## Dazzle

> Anyone else think Denise was maybe going to hurt Patrick and we would have an elder abuse storyline like in Emmerdale with Ashley and his dad


She did look like she was about to lose it at one point.  I'm not sure she'd go as far as to actually hurt him though.  I feel sorry for both of them.  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (26-11-2014), tammyy2j (26-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> She did look like she was about to lose it at one point.  I'm not sure she'd go as far as to actually hurt him though.  I feel sorry for both of them.


Denise needs help, good when she will have Kim back 

I like that Shabham is helping her too and I think maybe Denise and Mas could get together down the line

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2014), Glen1 (26-11-2014), lizann (26-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I really don't want Jane back with Ian, she is too good for him

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2014), Glen1 (28-11-2014), lizann (26-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Nice scene between Phil and Jane. I always enjoy it when we get the occasional glimpse of a more sympathetic side of Phil.  He'll be getting a reputation as the Wise Man of Walford if he's not careful!  :Ninja: 

I really don't know what got into Denise running around the square with Lucy's phone etc.  Any remaining evidence isn't going to last long at that rate.

----------

Glen1 (28-11-2014), kaz21 (28-11-2014), lizann (28-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

so ian just believes ben (who killed heather)

----------


## monalisa62003

> Thank you Tammy!!  A sensible comment on the subject at last!  
> 
> But seriously, there's no way I'm ever going to believe Shirley and Phil are some great, romantic love story. Their totally dysfunctional relationship is not an equal partnership but one about Phil's dominance over Shirley. She's a very pathetic individual when she's chasing after him so desperately.  Why would anyone want to see a favourite character brought so low?
> 
> 
> .


I believe in phil & shirley far more than i do phil & sharon / shirley & andy. Phil doesnt send thugs to scare shirley and lies to her about it. he struggles lying to her he could barely do the speech sharon wanted him to do. He hardly ever slags shirley off behind her back it was only over the wedding stuff he did then he went back on his word to sharon by apologising to her so he clearly doesnt hate her. 

I never wanted phil to treat shirley bad. Why would i want that? I want him to come to his senses and realize how much she means to him. I want him to treat her right, be nice to her and show how much he cares. My favourite scenes of them is when he is being genuinely caring (heart to heart in june for example) i hate it when he is mean to her.  I dont undrerstand why he has to be so nasty to her, maybe its his way of coping? he cant be with her so he is nasty to her instead. he was like this in 2008 and over the heather stuff.  When he proposed the first thing he was doing was being mean about/to shirley. There was absolutely no need as she did NOTHING wrong. not at first anyway

When shirley asked him if she was wrong that he picked her. He couldnt tell her she was wrong. Why couldnt he say it then?

(Have you ever seen him smile the way he did with shirley in the stripping scene? theres a similar smile coming up regarding her aswell)
( i realize they have no scenes atm but ive only just seen this post)

----------


## parkerman

> so ian just believes ben (who killed heather)


 I don't think he does entirely. Did he not say to Jane, after the police went, "Do you believe him?" and looked very troubled.

----------


## parkerman

..................

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

I don't believe Ben did it.

----------


## parkerman

Me neither. I think it was Dot.

----------

Dazzle (30-11-2014)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

You'd think that whoever killed her would be different in character, feeling guilty or edgy, but apart from Ben and Jay, no-one else looks dodgy about it.

----------


## monalisa62003

> You'd think that whoever killed her would be different in character, feeling guilty or edgy, but apart from Ben and Jay, no-one else looks dodgy about it.


I dont think the killer knows they killed her.

----------

Perdita (29-11-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> You'd think that whoever killed her would be different in character, feeling guilty or edgy, but apart from Ben and Jay, no-one else looks dodgy about it.


I dont think the killer knows they killed her.

----------

Perdita (29-11-2014)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I dont think the killer knows they killed her.


I know but im talking from if this was real. Whoever killed her would be edgy and but all characters seem fine and dandy.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## monalisa62003

> I know but im talking from if this was real. Whoever killed her would be edgy and but all characters seem fine and dandy.


yeah thats what i mean. i think whoever killed her it was an accident which is why they dont know. they probably know they had an issue with her or done something but dont think that it killed her or was serious enough

----------


## monalisa62003

> I know but im talking from if this was real. Whoever killed her would be edgy and but all characters seem fine and dandy.


yeah thats what i mean. i think whoever killed her it was an accident which is why they dont know. they probably know they had an issue with her or done something but dont think that it killed her or was serious enough

----------


## Dazzle

> I never wanted phil to treat shirley bad. Why would i want that?


Sorry, I wasn't implying that you want Phil to be abusive to Shirley.  I meant that since it's apparent that Phil can't treat her with respect anymore (except for the very rare occasion), why would a Shirley fan want her to be with him?  You've answered that now.




> Me neither. I think it was Dot.


It's always the one we least suspect...




> You'd think that whoever killed her would be different in character, feeling guilty or edgy, but apart from Ben and Jay, no-one else looks dodgy about it.


That isn't true though - many of the characters are taking turns at being made to look shifty and suspicious to alert us viewers to the possible suspects.  They've been shown looking guilty in private.  Nearly all of them have proved to have lied or be hiding something relevant to the case.  It just happens to be Ben and Jay's turn at the moment.  There was Abi nearly drowning Lauren, Lee being proved to have a violent temper, etc.

I don't know if anyone else noticed, but the writers were at it again in Friday's episode by making Denise look guilty.  She said something along the lines that Lucy was a total cow, and she also went for Ian at one point and had to be restrained (by Masood I think). The writers were showing us that Denise didn't like Lucy and is capable of violence, and is therefore a suspect.




> I dont think the killer knows they killed her.


I'll be disappointed if it turns out that's the case.  Forensics are usually good enough to pick up the difference between a deliberate blow and an accidental one.  For instance, I've seen the theory several times that Lucy's fall in the car lot may have ended up causing her death, but the post mortem should be able to tell that injury was caused by a fall and that it happened hours before her death.  If there was any doubt the police would have informed Ian. There'd better be a damn good explanation if it transpires that Lucy's killer is unaware of their guilt.

There's also the small matter of the body being moved after death.

To me, it looked like Ian was buying time by lying to the police because he was undecided what to do next.

----------

Glen1 (30-11-2014), parkerman (30-11-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> Sorry, I wasn't implying that you want Phil to be abusive to Shirley.  I meant that since it's apparent that Phil can't treat her with respect anymore (except for the very rare occasion), why would a Shirley fan want her to be with him?  You've answered that now.
> 
> 
> 
> It's always the one we least suspect...
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't true though - many of the characters are taking turns at being made to look shifty and suspicious to alert us viewers to the possible suspects.  They've been shown looking guilty in private.  Nearly all of them have proved to have lied or be hiding something relevant to the case.  It just happens to be Ben and Jay's turn at the moment.  There was Abi nearly drowning Lauren, Lee being proved to have a violent temper, etc.
> ...


I think phil has it in him to treat shirley right. Certainly when they originally got together in march 2010 he was.  There have been loads of times we've seen him genuine with her, its only when there is pressure on him that he treats her bad, if he accepted what shirley means to him then there would be fewer moments. Why is it he seems to treat sharon with respect even after everything shes done to him, shes not that special. He never seems to change when it comes to sharon and is always nice to her. Surely if you had deep love for someone youd have more range of emotion in day to day things, i dont find phil and sharon realistic. 

At least phil has never called shirley a silly tart and been threatening to beat mick up (with or without knowing hes her son) 

I think its perfectly reasonable the killer doesnt know they done it and their reaction when they find out will make for good storytelling rather than the usual killer on the loose story we already have with ben and to less extent stacey. We dont need another one of those

----------

Dazzle (30-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Had Lucy two mobile phones?

----------


## Dazzle

> Had Lucy two mobile phones?


Not to my knowledge.

----------


## Glen1

I just hope the final discovery of the murderer is a real doozy. After the torture we've all experienced following this storyline ,nothing less will do. The murderer being a full cast member and with credible motives . If they can do this I for one will be a happy tiger..... :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (30-11-2014), lizann (01-12-2014), parkerman (30-11-2014), tammyy2j (01-12-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> I just hope the final discovery of the murderer is a real doozy. After the torture we've all experienced following this storyline ,nothing less will do. The murderer being a full cast member and with credible motives . If they can do this I for one will be a happy tiger.....


I actually dont think the murderer will have had a motive, alonG with them not knowing they never set out to kill her. Maybe they had arift with her but never imagined killing her. Thats the only reason i think the cast member wont be leaving as they never had intent and will show remorse when they realize what they did

----------


## monalisa62003

> I just hope the final discovery of the murderer is a real doozy. After the torture we've all experienced following this storyline ,nothing less will do. The murderer being a full cast member and with credible motives . If they can do this I for one will be a happy tiger.....


I actually dont think the murderer will have had a motive, alonG with them not knowing they never set out to kill her. Maybe they had a rift with her but never imagined killing her. Thats the only reason i think the cast member wont be leaving as they never had intent and will show remorse when they realize what they did

----------

kaz21 (01-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Was Ian not told Lucy's mobile phone and handbag were with her a the scene of her body discovery or did I imagine that?

W\s it ever explained where Lucy got the cocaine from in her room?

----------

Glen1 (01-12-2014)

----------


## Glen1

> Was Ian not told Lucy's mobile phone and handbag were with her a the scene of her body discovery or did I imagine that?
> 
> W\s it ever explained where Lucy got the cocaine from in her room?


Di Keeble must have been aware that Lucy had her handbag with her when she left the square and whilst she was on the bus ,It's on cctv. I thought  Ian was present when the footage was shown to the press so should have known or surely DI Keeble would have told him. . But as I think your saying why would Ian accept  Ben's lies so easily if he thought otherwise ?
I don't recall anything being said about the cocaine .  :Ponder:

----------


## Glen1

> I actually dont think the murderer will have had a motive, alonG with them not knowing they never set out to kill her. Maybe they had a rift with her but never imagined killing her. Thats the only reason i think the cast member wont be leaving as they never had intent and will show remorse when they realize what they did


You may well be right monalisa. If the storyline does end that way the beeb will get one hell of a complaint email  from yours truly. Particularly after all the hype from the  exec producer ,i.e all the references  to the " Lucy Beale murderer" ,"emotionally right for the killer ", and that three or four viewers had emailed her a few weeks after the murder, correctly identifying the murderer and listing  the correct motives . Goodness knows how !

----------

Dazzle (01-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Was Ian not told Lucy's mobile phone and handbag were with her a the scene of her body discovery or did I imagine that?
> 
> W\s it ever explained where Lucy got the cocaine from in her room?


No, on both counts.  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

I'm really looking forward to tonight's episode as it sounds like there's going to be a good twist in the Lucy case:

  Spoiler:    Ian finds an unsent text on Lucy's phone (meaning that the police won't have seen it yet either).  

From the spoilers, it could be very important to the case!

----------


## lizann

phil so happy and proud that ben is not gay and has a girlfriend in abi, well done phil mitchell dad of the year or the decade

ian and jane should have set phil straight pardon the pun when he burst in to ian's house 

so who is Lucy's drug dealer, ian and jane recognised the name or number

----------

Dazzle (02-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

phil so happy and proud that ben is not gay and has a girlfriend in abi, well done phil mitchell dad of the year or the decade

ian and jane should have set phil straight pardon the pun when he burst in to ian's house 

so who is Lucy's drug dealer, ian and jane recognised the name or number

----------


## parkerman

> I actually dont think the murderer will have had a motive, alonG with them not knowing they never set out to kill her. Maybe they had a rift with her but never imagined killing her. Thats the only reason i think the cast member wont be leaving as they never had intent and will show remorse when they realize what they did


 I'm not quite clear what you are suggesting here. Is it that Lucy's death was an accident and not murder? As otherwise I don't see how the killer can just show remorse and not be prosecuted for murder or manslaughter at least.

----------


## parkerman

................

----------


## monalisa62003

> You may well be right monalisa. If the storyline does end that way the beeb will get one hell of a complaint email  from yours truly. Particularly after all the hype from the  exec producer ,i.e all the references  to the " Lucy Beale murderer" ,"emotionally right for the killer ", and that three or four viewers had emailed her a few weeks after the murder, correctly identifying the murderer and listing  the correct motives . Goodness knows how !


Dom said in the original article the killer might not know. Why would you want another ben or stacey on the show who was a cold murderer and will probably get sent down? if the murderer is someone who is staying in the show they need to show remorse and since they havent then i presume they don't know. 

Aw its obvious jay still loves abi and theres a reason for the split more than him not wanting to go with her. He wouldnt have kicked off like that and been so nasty to abi if he didnt

----------


## monalisa62003

> You may well be right monalisa. If the storyline does end that way the beeb will get one hell of a complaint email  from yours truly. Particularly after all the hype from the  exec producer ,i.e all the references  to the " Lucy Beale murderer" ,"emotionally right for the killer ", and that three or four viewers had emailed her a few weeks after the murder, correctly identifying the murderer and listing  the correct motives . Goodness knows how !


Dom said in the original article the killer might not know. Why would you want another ben or stacey on the show and will probably get sent down? if the murderer is someone who is staying in the show they need to show remorse and since they havent then i presume they don't know. 



> I'm not quite clear what you are suggesting here. Is it that Lucy's death was an accident and not murder? As otherwise I don't see how the killer can just show remorse and not be prosecuted for murder or manslaughter at least.


Yes i think it was an accident or something like related to drugs and something that went on before hand but the killer didnt realize what happened killed her. I definitely think when the killer realizes it will be obvious they didnt know and will be distraught..which i find more interesting than the killer having been on loose this whole time showing little remorse 

none of the characters strike me as that evil., none of them hated lucy enough to hide it from ian and make his life hell, who on the show would do that if they knew they killed her..

Dom also said its a WHAT killed lucy rather than WHO.

I think it can still be classed as a murder, as cant a murder still happen even without intent? ill be annoyed if the killer has known this whole time and shown little remorse and covered it up. i really dont want another killer covering up their crime, theres already been enough of them. adding pam to the list from her recent reveal aswell

the only one who would know and be as evil about it is IAN himself. and i just cant see him being the killer.

im so glad phil remembered ben is gay...glad the show didnt take us for idiots

Aw its obvious jay still loves abi and theres a reason for the split more than him not wanting to go with her. He wouldnt have kicked off like that and been so nasty to abi if he didnt

----------


## parkerman

> none of the characters strike me as that evil., none of them hated lucy enough to hide it from ian and make his life hell, who on the show would do that if they knew they killed her.


I'm not saying they did it, but I can think of two straight off who are evil enough to do it and try and hide it. Ben and Nick. Someone like Aleks also strikes me as the type who would try and hide it if they did it. I think there are a number of characters who would try and cover it up.

----------

Dazzle (02-12-2014), Glen1 (02-12-2014)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

I think it could be Peter. We know he gets into drugs soon maybe he has his stash already. I don't know.

----------


## tammyy2j

I think they should have a filmed a few culprits as Lucy's killer and showed the viewers straight away the killer not wait a year for the big reveal 

No one is showing any guilt or remorse though Jay is jumpy but I don't think he is her killer

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## monalisa62003

> I'm not saying they did it, but I can think of two straight off who are evil enough to do it and try and hide it. Ben and Nick. Someone like Aleks also strikes me as the type who would try and hide it if they did it. I think there are a number of characters who would try and cover it up.


 Which would be too boring and obvious, the character will have to leave as ian wont let them get away with it

----------


## monalisa62003

> I'm not saying they did it, but I can think of two straight off who are evil enough to do it and try and hide it. Ben and Nick. Someone like Aleks also strikes me as the type who would try and hide it if they did it. I think there are a number of characters who would try and cover it up.


 Which would be too boring and obvious, the character will have to leave as ian wont let them get away with it

----------


## tammyy2j

> Which would be too boring and obvious, the character will have to leave as ian wont let them get away with it


Unless Ian is the killer

----------

Dazzle (02-12-2014), Glen1 (02-12-2014), lizann (02-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

.................

----------


## parkerman

.................

----------


## Dazzle

> Which would be too boring and obvious, the character will have to leave as ian wont let them get away with it


There's no guarantee Ian will find out though.  The viewers might be the only ones in on the secret.  

Also, Peter is very high on the suspect list and I doubt that Ian would tell the police if he found out that Peter killed Lucy.  The same may go for several others close to Ian, especially if they can give Ian a satisfactory explanation of what happened that night.

Whitney hated Lucy and I think she's capable of hiding it if she's the killer, rather than spend 15 years in jail.  I'd say the same for some others too.

I don't think anything's set in stone and Dominic Treadwell-Collins may well have been leaving false trails for us in his interviews.

----------

parkerman (02-12-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> You may well be right about them being too obvious but I was just responding to your statement that "none of the characters strike me as that evil., none of them hated lucy enough to hide it from ian and make his life hell, who on the show would do that if they knew they killed her.." and answering your question that there are several who would do that.


Yeah i know, i just dont think any of them are evil enough besides ben and nick who i dont think killed her, i think ben moved her and stole her purse/phone

----------


## monalisa62003

> There's no guarantee Ian will find out though.  The viewers might be the only ones in on the secret.  
> 
> Also, Peter is very high on the suspect list and I doubt that Ian would tell the police if he found out that Peter killed Lucy.  The same may go for several others close to Ian, especially if they can give Ian a satisfactory explanation of what happened that night.
> 
> Whitney hated Lucy and I think she's capable of hiding it if she's the killer, rather than spend 15 years in jail.  I'd say the same for some others too.
> 
> I don't think anything's set in stone and Dominic Treadwell-Collins may well have been leaving false trails for us in his interviews.


Whitney isnt evil enough to just not care, if she knew she couldve left with bianca.

----------


## monalisa62003

> There's no guarantee Ian will find out though.  The viewers might be the only ones in on the secret.  
> 
> Also, Peter is very high on the suspect list and I doubt that Ian would tell the police if he found out that Peter killed Lucy.  The same may go for several others close to Ian, especially if they can give Ian a satisfactory explanation of what happened that night.
> 
> Whitney hated Lucy and I think she's capable of hiding it if she's the killer, rather than spend 15 years in jail.  I'd say the same for some others too.
> 
> I don't think anything's set in stone and Dominic Treadwell-Collins may well have been leaving false trails for us in his interviews.


Whitney isnt evil enough to just not care, if she knew she couldve left with bianca.

----------


## Dazzle

> Whitney isnt evil enough to just not care, if she knew she couldve left with bianca.


She isn't evil, true, but she might be very scared at the thought of prison, especially given her history of being a victim of abuse.  I'm not saying I think Whitney's the killer, just that I'm not ruling anyone out.

----------


## Glen1

> Which would be too boring and obvious, the character will have to leave as ian wont let them get away with it


Well Ian's track record on his quest for justice for Lucy isn't so good so far, lied to the police giving a false alibi for the night of the murder, and now willing to withhold evidence which might be important to the enquiry. Ian doesn't know otherwise or does he ? Also it may only be the viewers who get to know who the killer is next Feb ,EE quite capable of continuing to draw out the storyline for further months imo.

----------

Dazzle (02-12-2014), lizann (02-12-2014), parkerman (02-12-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Sorry Dazzle, only just seen ,I've duplicated some of the points' you've already made.

----------


## Dazzle

> Sorry Dazzle, only just seen ,I've duplicated some of the points' you've already made.


Great minds...  :Big Grin: 

About this issue of looking guilty.  To use Whitney as an example again, she looked very shifty and guilty for a few episodes when the focus was on her around the time Tamwar found her note, but has since been acting as normal.

However, we had absolutely no indication from Stacey's behaviour that she was guilty of Archie's murder, so I don't think we can conclude that lack of guilt in everyday episodes signifies innocence in Eastenders.

----------


## monalisa62003

> Great minds... 
> 
> About this issue of looking guilty.  To use Whitney as an example again, she looked very shifty and guilty for a few episodes when the focus was on her around the time Tamwar found her note, but has since been acting as normal.
> 
> However, we had absolutely no indication from Stacey's behaviour that she was guilty of Archie's murder, so I don't think we can conclude that lack of guilt in everyday episodes signifies innocence in Eastenders.


 Thats cos archie raped her, she had no reason to feel guilty

----------


## monalisa62003

> Great minds... 
> 
> About this issue of looking guilty.  To use Whitney as an example again, she looked very shifty and guilty for a few episodes when the focus was on her around the time Tamwar found her note, but has since been acting as normal.
> 
> However, we had absolutely no indication from Stacey's behaviour that she was guilty of Archie's murder, so I don't think we can conclude that lack of guilt in everyday episodes signifies innocence in Eastenders.


 Thats cos archie raped her, she had no reason to feel guilty

----------


## Dazzle

> Thats cos archie raped her, she had no reason to feel guilty


I can't agree with that.  There were extenuating circumstances, of course, but a decent person like Stacey would have felt very guilty about ending someone's life, even evil Archie's.  We've seen proof of that recently even, when she handed herself into the police.  She felt she deserved to be punished for the murder.

----------


## monalisa62003

> I can't agree with that.  There were extenuating circumstances, of course, but a decent person like Stacey would have felt very guilty about ending someone's life, even evil Archie's.  We've seen proof of that recently even, when she handed herself into the police.  She felt she deserved to be punished for the murder.


I thought that was down to clearing bradleys name and setting herself free.

----------


## monalisa62003

> I can't agree with that.  There were extenuating circumstances, of course, but a decent person like Stacey would have felt very guilty about ending someone's life, even evil Archie's.  We've seen proof of that recently even, when she handed herself into the police.  She felt she deserved to be punished for the murder.


I thought that was down to clearing bradleys name and setting herself free.

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought that was down to clearing bradleys name and setting herself free.


It was, but I also thought she felt guilty about being a murderer and I do think that it's in character for her to feel guilt over it.  Only someone without a conscience would feel no remorse over a murder, however much they felt the victim deserved it.

I'm happy to admit I'm wrong if my opinion's outnumbered though.  :Smile:

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Called it.

----------

sarah c (05-12-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

Didnt think anything could get more ew than phil & sharon but ben and abi do! urgh

----------

parkerman (02-12-2014), tammyy2j (03-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

abi is so deluded max wont be happy her with ben 

so peter was lucy's dealer did he give her a family discount  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (02-12-2014), tammyy2j (03-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

abi is so deluded max wont be happy her with ben 

so peter was lucy's dealer did he give her a family discount  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## monalisa62003

> abi is so deluded max wont be happy her with ben 
> 
> so peter was lucy's dealer did he give her a family discount


abi is using ben to get back at jay and make herself feel better

I cant be the only one who doesnt want lucys killer to be cold blooded and one who doesnt really care. im so fed up of killers covering up their crime

----------


## monalisa62003

> abi is so deluded max wont be happy her with ben 
> 
> so peter was lucy's dealer did he give her a family discount


abi is using ben to get back at jay and make herself feel better

I cant be the only one who doesnt want lucys killer to be cold blooded and one who doesnt really care. im so fed up of killers covering up their crime

----------


## Dazzle

Why was Peter supplying Lucy with drugs and where was he getting them? I can't see him being a drugs dealer.  I'm looking forward to finding out the rest of the story.




> abi is using ben to get back at jay and make herself feel better


Abi was over the moon when Ben said she was his girlfriend. I was thinking how desperate she came across during that scene - maybe she was just delighted to be anyone's girlfriend.  The fact that the relationship displeases Jay (though not for the reason Abi thinks) is probably an added bonus for her lol.




> I cant be the only one who doesnt want lucys killer to be cold blooded and one who doesnt really care. im so fed up of killers covering up their crime


I don't think you're the only one by any means. I've seen lots of people on other sites say the same, so you're not alone.  I do understand that you want the story to be different from other soap murders as it starts to get boring when they all follow the same formula.

----------

Glen1 (03-12-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> Why was Peter supplying Lucy with drugs and where was he getting them? I can't see him being a drugs dealer.  I'm looking forward to finding out the rest of the story.
> 
> 
> 
> Abi was over the moon when Ben said she was his girlfriend. I was thinking how desperate she came across during that scene - maybe she was just delighted to be anyone's girlfriend.  The fact that the relationship displeases Jay (though not for the reason Abi thinks) is probably an added bonus for her lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you're the only one by any means. I've seen lots of people on other sites say the same, so you're not alone.  I do understand that you want the story to be different from other soap murders as it starts to get boring when they all follow the same formula.


I think jay still loves abi but there is a reason he had to dump her. Its clearly not about lola as he doesnt seem fussed about her. He has been ignoring abi and been quite harsh to her when theres no real reason to be so nasty to her. 

Im enjoying finding out things that happened to her rather than wanting to find out who killed her

----------


## monalisa62003

> Why was Peter supplying Lucy with drugs and where was he getting them? I can't see him being a drugs dealer.  I'm looking forward to finding out the rest of the story.
> 
> 
> 
> Abi was over the moon when Ben said she was his girlfriend. I was thinking how desperate she came across during that scene - maybe she was just delighted to be anyone's girlfriend.  The fact that the relationship displeases Jay (though not for the reason Abi thinks) is probably an added bonus for her lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you're the only one by any means. I've seen lots of people on other sites say the same, so you're not alone.  I do understand that you want the story to be different from other soap murders as it starts to get boring when they all follow the same formula.


I think jay still loves abi but there is a reason he had to dump her. Its clearly not about lola as he doesnt seem fussed about her. He has been ignoring abi and been quite harsh to her when theres no real reason to be so nasty to her. 

Im enjoying finding out things that happened to her rather than wanting to find out who killed her

----------


## Dazzle

> I think jay still loves abi but there is a reason he had to dump her. Its clearly not about lola as he doesnt seem fussed about her. He has been ignoring abi and been quite harsh to her when theres no real reason to be so nasty to her.


Good point, I've been wondering what's behind Jay's nastiness to Abi and why he hasn't made a move on Lola.




> Im enjoying finding out things that happened to her rather than wanting to find out who killed her


Yes it does make a nice change.

----------


## lizann

> I think jay still loves abi but there is a reason he had to dump her. Its clearly not about lola as he doesnt seem fussed about her. He has been ignoring abi and been quite harsh to her when theres no real reason to be so nasty to her. 
> 
> Im enjoying finding out things that happened to her rather than wanting to find out who killed her


jay wants and loves lola but he is more preoccupied now with ben and what they did on the night lucy died i don't think jay loves abi anymore and hasn't done for a while also lola was away for a bit as billy hushed her and lexi away from ben

----------


## lizann

> I think jay still loves abi but there is a reason he had to dump her. Its clearly not about lola as he doesnt seem fussed about her. He has been ignoring abi and been quite harsh to her when theres no real reason to be so nasty to her. 
> 
> Im enjoying finding out things that happened to her rather than wanting to find out who killed her


jay wants and loves lola but he is more preoccupied now with ben and what they did on the night lucy died i don't think jay loves abi anymore and hasn't done for a while also lola was away for a bit as billy hushed her and lexi away from ben

----------


## monalisa62003

> jay wants and loves lola but he is more preoccupied now with ben and what they did on the night lucy died i don't think jay loves abi anymore and hasn't done for a while also lola was away for a bit as billy hushed her and lexi away from ben


he hasnt been near lola. i dont buy them cos he turned lola down when he was with abi and all of a sudden he liked her at the start of the year. i think it was just a plot device to throw us off scent of ben/jay with the lucy thing

----------


## monalisa62003

> jay wants and loves lola but he is more preoccupied now with ben and what they did on the night lucy died i don't think jay loves abi anymore and hasn't done for a while also lola was away for a bit as billy hushed her and lexi away from ben


he hasnt been near lola. i dont buy them cos he turned lola down when he was with abi and all of a sudden he liked her at the start of the year. i think it was just a plot device to throw us off scent of ben/jay with the lucy thing

why is jay being so nasty to abi then, theres absolutely no need. you dont just stop caring about someone you were with for 3 years. even if he doesnt love her doesnt mean he wouldnt care. he did run after her when he dumped her

ben has this hold over jay. there a reason why ben claimed jay was in love with lola

----------


## monalisa62003

So, im supposed to buy jay has no thoughts about ben using abi? even if he doesnt love abi, he could at least have some compassion..im not buying this at all. the way jay acted he didnt even react to maxs accusations. im convinced something has happened to make him react so cold towards/about abi. its not like he denied to phil he was jealous

so annoying they cut ben telling phil

----------


## sarah c

> yeah thats what i mean. i think whoever killed her it was an accident which is why they dont know. they probably know they had an issue with her or done something but dont think that it killed her or was serious enough


how did her body get moved then?

----------

Dazzle (05-12-2014), parkerman (05-12-2014), tammyy2j (05-12-2014)

----------


## sarah c

and my other half says Abi killed Lucy - thats not a spoiler just where money would be put sort of thing?

----------


## tammyy2j

I think whomever killed Lucy meant to kill her it wasn't an accident imo 

Ian was very cruel to Peter last night

----------

Dazzle (05-12-2014), Glen1 (05-12-2014), parkerman (05-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## monalisa62003

> how did her body get moved then?


I think ben moved her

----------


## monalisa62003

> how did her body get moved then?


I think ben moved her




> I think whomever killed Lucy meant to kill her it wasn't an accident imo 
> 
> Ian was very cruel to Peter last night


Boring and dull...dont want a repeat of the same old killer story. It would ruin the whole story for me who on the square hated her enough and would be so cruel to lie to ian/peter/bobby/lauren. Whoever would will be ruined then

----------


## Dazzle

> So, im supposed to buy jay has no thoughts about ben using abi? even if he doesnt love abi, he could at least have some compassion..im not buying this at all. the way jay acted he didnt even react to maxs accusations. im convinced something has happened to make him react so cold towards/about abi. its not like he denied to phil he was jealous


Jay's hostile attitude to Abi may simply be because she's his ex.  Former lovers often hate each other for no sensible reason. There's a fine line between love and hate as they say.  I do think it's out of character for Jay though as Abi's done nothing that he could conceivably resent her for, but the simple truth is that love very often ends badly with people hating their exes.

I do think it's an interesting theory that there's something more to his hostility though, Mona.  It'd be good if there was something concrete behind his attitude.




> so annoying they cut ben telling phil


I know right lol.  That was so annoying!  I'm dying to find out the truth about what Ben and Jay got up to that night.




> Ian was very cruel to Peter last night


I know it's bad, but I couldn't help smile when Ian said to Peter "look who's crying now".  That line and Ian's facial expression were delivered perfectly by Adam Woodyatt. I thought Peter was pretty mean to Ian earlier in the episode but he's certainly correct that a lot of the family's dysfunctions are due to Ian's selfishness.

I must admit that I found Peter unconvincing and wooden during the episode which probably explains why my sympathy was with Ian.

I'm assuming that Fatboy's video was taken the night Lucy died and proves that Lauren lied about her alibi.

----------

parkerman (05-12-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

If thats all it was with jay, would he not tell phil that?

----------


## Glen1

> and my other half says Abi killed Lucy - thats not a spoiler just where money would be put sort of thing?


Some months ago Jake Wood aka Max was being interviewed on one of the chat shows and was asked who he thought killed Lucy , in almost a throw away comment he said Abi and quickly moved on, so your other half may have a point .
Thought Jane was quick to say no to Peter's suggestion of police involvement last night . Begin to wonder if the murder motive is centred around Bobby's attachment to Lucy , Jane's concern re the drug issue and wanting Bobby's affection and attention focused on her.  :Ponder:   When Bobby went missing and was found at the murder scene ,how did he know the location? So many red herrings at the moment.... :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (05-12-2014), tammyy2j (05-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> If thats all it was with jay, would he not tell phil that?


I got the impression that was about Ben lying about being gay.

----------


## monalisa62003

> I got the impression that was about Ben lying about being gay.


Exactly. Why would he show no compassion for ben using abi. Makes no sense. Jays been so quiet and unmoved by anything lately

----------

Dazzle (05-12-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> I got the impression that was about Ben lying about being gay.


Exactly. Why would he show no compassion for ben using abi. Makes no sense. Jays been so quiet and unmoved by anything lately

----------


## vcdg84

Can someone remind me what Lauren's alibi was?! Its been so long I can't remember

----------

Dazzle (05-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

That she went to Roxy's party, left early and went straight home.

----------

Dazzle (05-12-2014)

----------


## vcdg84

Thanks! But of a weak alibi anyway then!

----------


## parkerman

> Thanks! But of a weak alibi anyway then!


Yes, as we will no doubt discover!

----------


## monalisa62003

Andy refused to see shirley then. this doesnt bode well, she wasnt even that bothered. i remember how devastated she was when phil refused to see her and she sat waiting for him loads.

and urgh thats all it was that ben told phil. why all the build up;(

----------


## parkerman

We don't know that's all he told Phil. We know he held something back from Ian but we don't know what. But whatever it was he might have told Phil.

----------


## monalisa62003

> We don't know that's all he told Phil. We know he held something back from Ian but we don't know what. But whatever it was he might have told Phil.


 I assumed so cos phil told ian he wanted the phone

----------


## Dazzle

Ben may have told Phil the whole truth but it looks like the writers are going to keep us guessing about that for the time being.

Now that I've had a chance to get used to the idea of a new Martin, I'm quite excited to see what he's going to be like. I wonder if he still loves Sonia at all?

----------

parkerman (06-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

From the brief glimpse we caught of Martin, I thought they'd done a fair job in getting someone facially similar.

----------

Dazzle (06-12-2014), lizann (08-12-2014), Perdita (06-12-2014), tammyy2j (08-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

aleks should go after his wife for his daughter's sake plus she looks better than peroxide 

the new martin is doing well good casting 

lauren is treating peter too badly over the drugs she has done bad things in the past too and also had worse boyfriends

ian is being a total pr*ck

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> aleks should go after his wife for his daughter's sake plus she looks better than peroxide 
> 
> the new martin is doing well good casting 
> 
> lauren is treating peter too badly over the drugs she has done bad things in the past too and also had worse boyfriends
> 
> ian is being a total pr*ck


I disagree with Lauren. Would you want to start a life and family with someone who's answer to a drug addict is to keep it going. I know he had good intentions but he wasn't getting rid of her problem and kept quiet after her death. He says its embarrassment but she was murdered. As for Lauren doing bad things, she has, but doesn't mean she should let this slide because you think she's still up on the score.

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2014), parkerman (09-12-2014)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> aleks should go after his wife for his daughter's sake plus she looks better than peroxide 
> 
> the new martin is doing well good casting 
> 
> lauren is treating peter too badly over the drugs she has done bad things in the past too and also had worse boyfriends
> 
> ian is being a total pr*ck


I disagree with Lauren. Would you want to start a life and family with someone who's answer to a drug addict is to keep it going. I know he had good intentions but he wasn't getting rid of her problem and kept quiet after her death. He says its embarrassment but she was murdered. As for Lauren doing bad things, she has, but doesn't mean she should let this slide because you think she's still up on the score.

----------


## tammyy2j

Is new Martin staying around? 

He could help Peter

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Peter's dealer was someone we might know

----------


## Dazzle

> the new martin is doing well good casting





> Is new Martin staying around?


I also liked the new Martin, and his and Sonia's relationship was very much as I remember it. I assume he'll be back as there wouldn't be much point in the recast for two episodes.  There were certainly strong hints that

  Spoiler:    he might run the fruit and veg stall again when Peter leaves.   



> I disagree with Lauren. Would you want to start a life and family with someone who's answer to a drug addict is to keep it going. I know he had good intentions but he wasn't getting rid of her problem and kept quiet after her death. He says its embarrassment but she was murdered. As for Lauren doing bad things, she has, but doesn't mean she should let this slide because you think she's still up on the score.


I found Lauren quite harsh to Peter as she didn't even attempt to understand his motives.  However, you make some good points about the reasons for her attitude I hadn't considered so I've changed my mind now.  :Smile: 

I'm not sure that I found Peter turning to drugs a very convincing twist in the tale.

----------

Glen1 (10-12-2014), parkerman (09-12-2014), tammyy2j (09-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

ian is a cruel s.o.b.

----------

Glen1 (10-12-2014), tammyy2j (10-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> ian is a cruel s.o.b.


Did you see the state of Ian in that last scene though?  I'm not condoning his behaviour in any way, and I feel sorry for Peter (even though I'm not a fan of the character), but Ian's really struggling too.  It's a mess all round.

Cranking up Tosh's paranoia over Tina and Sonia was extremely ruthless on Babe's part.  I guess there's no redeeming Tosh after that brutally violent outburst, which I think is a shame in a way because I think the actress is very good.  I hope Tina is able to get away from her permanently now.  I've a feeling that Babe and Shirley will get their revenge!

----------


## Perdita

Very convincing scene of the violent outburst .. made me feel uncomfortable just watching

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2014), Glen1 (10-12-2014), parkerman (10-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Very convincing scene of the violent outburst .. made me feel uncomfortable just watching


It was very convincing indeed.  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

Aunt Babe is very like Archie Mitchell she likes to control the Carter family, she knew Tosh would attack Tina over the watch 

Tina seems to have a heart of gold and likes to help, especially her good mate Sonia, I hope they are kept as mates only too

----------

Dazzle (11-12-2014), lizann (11-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Tina seems to have a heart of gold and likes to help, especially her good mate Sonia, I hope they are kept as mates only too


I think they'll almost certainly start a relationship at some point as the writers have gone to an awful lot of trouble to build up their chemistry (perhaps remembering the disaster that was Sonia and Naomi).  I think a relationship between them would work well.

----------


## lizann

> I think they'll almost certainly start a relationship at some point as the writers have gone to an awful lot of trouble to build up their chemistry (perhaps remembering the disaster that was Sonia and Naomi).  I think a relationship between them would work well.


what chemistry?

why didn't anyone call the cops on tosh

----------


## lizann

> I think they'll almost certainly start a relationship at some point as the writers have gone to an awful lot of trouble to build up their chemistry (perhaps remembering the disaster that was Sonia and Naomi).  I think a relationship between them would work well.


what chemistry?

why didn't anyone call the cops on tosh

----------


## maidmarian

> what chemistry?
> 
> why didn't anyone call the cops on tosh


Apparently -acccording to actresss playing
Tosh-as the story unfolders the viewers will
understand why she behaves as she does!!

And the appearance cops could upset this??
and we wouldnt want that!!!

----------


## maidmarian

> what chemistry?
> 
> why didn't anyone call the cops on tosh


Apparently -acccording to actresss playing
Tosh-as the story unfolders the viewers will
understand why she behaves as she does!!

And the appearance cops could upset this??
and we wouldnt want that!!!

----------


## Dazzle

> what chemistry?


I think there's very good chemistry between Sonia and Tina, and that their relationship's been built up very realistically as close friends who fall for each other.




> why didn't anyone call the cops on tosh


I must say that I'm disappointed that some kind of revenge wasn't exacted upon Tosh, and I felt the Carters were far too nice to her. I can just about accept that they did it to avoid upsetting Tina any further though - she did definitively finish with Tosh after all. 

Also, they may have felt they're was no point in calling the police as Tina would just deny everything (and one of them mentioned Tosh having friends in the force anyway).  I still think I would have done it if I was one of them though.

I'm very surprised that Mick didn't recognise his "mother". Had he never seen any photos of her?  Sylvie's very different to how I imagined her!

----------


## parkerman

> Apparently -acccording to actresss playing
> Tosh-as the story unfolders the viewers will
> understand why she behaves as she does!!
> 
> And the appearance cops could upset this??
> and we wouldnt want that!!!


When you say "as the story unfolds", what do you mean? That was Tosh's last appearance. She's gone for good.

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I don't watch EE on a regular basis so was it never shown why Tosh had anger issues?  The way she was brought up, abusive parent or something like that??  I liked Tosh in the episodes I watched, portrayed by a very good actress

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't watch EE on a regular basis so was it never shown why Tosh had anger issues?  The way she was brought up, abusive parent or something like that??  I liked Tosh in the episodes I watched, portrayed by a very good actress


I agree, the actress was excellent.  I was able to sympathise with Tosh during moments of vulnerability, which shows the actress' capability.

Tosh's background was never explored in depth (a missed opportunity I think) but we did meet her mother.  Her parents were religious and highly disapproved of the fact she was gay.  She wasn't accepted as part of the family after coming out.  That was where her anger issues stemmed from.

----------

Perdita (12-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't watch EE on a regular basis so was it never shown why Tosh had anger issues?  The way she was brought up, abusive parent or something like that??  I liked Tosh in the episodes I watched, portrayed by a very good actress


Tina mentioned Tosh had issues with her parents but it was never explored more as a storyline, I think Tosh's parents didn't approve of her sexuality I don't think she was beaten by her parents

----------

Perdita (12-12-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

I didnt watch the phil and sharon scene, glad i didnt As i know he was all over her like a rash and it was disgusting. Where is the logic, shriley is in TEARS yet phil gets to be happy. Baffles belief why the show thinks we want phil to be happy

----------


## maidmarian

> When you say "as the story unfolds", what do you mean? That was Tosh's last appearance. She's gone for good.



Well, me lud, what do I mean.........indeed!!

My plea in mitigation is that I have been staying
with in.an EE unfriendly environment for a while
and havent "caught up " with the latest episodes
When poster asked why cops not called I had
been reading a v long posting dated 8/12 in thread
"Rebecca Sproggs" where actress quotes long term
arc/reasons for her behaviour at lenghth and makes
it sound almost as tho she will be portrayed as
much a victim as Tina
So I thought there was much
more to come! but it didnt look as tho it would
be acceptable to victims & viewers and  I posted my
reply.

There is now anr posting in same thread dated 12/12
confirming character has left and so has left a lot
of matters unresolved.
So Im sorry about my posting. I supposed it was too
much to expect a full resolution of an issue in a soap
and I dont think there is any excuse for domestic
violence.
Perhaps actress hoping for longer stay and exaggerating!

----------

parkerman (13-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

While on the subject of general gripes (see DAvid and Kylie!!! on the Corrie thread), isn't it about time the well-worn cliche of getting stuck behind a stationary van was put out to grass. That must have been at least the 100th time it's happened in Eastenders! And it all seemed to be about nothing anyway. If Shirley's mum had gone missing for a long time, there might have been some reason for it, but, really, what was the point???

----------

Dazzle (13-12-2014), maidmarian (13-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> While on the subject of general gripes (see DAvid and Kylie!!! on the Corrie thread), isn't it about time the well-worn cliche of getting stuck behind a stationary van was put out to grass. That must have been at least the 100th time it's happened in Eastenders! And it all seemed to be about nothing anyway. If Shirley's mum had gone missing for a long time, there might have been some reason for it, but, really, what was the point???


I  suppose because SWs have done it many
times before- they think why waste time&
brain-cells thinking up a new script when
u can" phone one in" for same salary.!

----------


## maidmarian

> While on the subject of general gripes (see DAvid and Kylie!!! on the Corrie thread), isn't it about time the well-worn cliche of getting stuck behind a stationary van was put out to grass. That must have been at least the 100th time it's happened in Eastenders! And it all seemed to be about nothing anyway. If Shirley's mum had gone missing for a long time, there might have been some reason for it, but, really, what was the point???


I  suppose because SWs have done it many
times before- they think why waste time&
brain-cells thinking up a new script when
u can" phone one in" for same salary.!

----------


## Dazzle

Excellent episode last night.

I was shocked that Sylvie has Alzheimer's.  An unexpected twist in the tale that makes her an extremely unpredictable (and sad) character to watch.

Dot certainly wasn't expecting Ian to go rushing round to tell all to Sharon and Phil! I wonder what they'll do?




> I didnt watch the phil and sharon scene, glad i didnt As i know he was all over her like a rash and it was disgusting. Where is the logic, shriley is in TEARS yet phil gets to be happy. Baffles belief why the show thinks we want phil to be happy


I knew there'd be a post from you about last night's Phil and Sharon scenes!  :Big Grin: 




> ...and I dont think there is any excuse for domestic
> violence.


I don't think there were ever any excuses made for Tosh's violence (except by Tina, who was under her spell).  We were given glimpses of reasons for her anger and insecurity, which always have root causes, but that in no way excuses her battering Tina.

What I'd like to see for once is character like Tosh seeking professional help and overcoming their anger and violence issues instead of them just leaving the soap when their behaviour becomes public knowledge (and presumably moving on to their next victim).  

I still felt she was redeemable as a character (up until the last brutal attack) if, after Tina had left her, she'd admitted that she had a problem and sought help for it.  It might have encouraged others to do the same too.  I don't know how realistic that scenario is in real life though.

----------


## monalisa62003

Dazzle, i havent watched the snogging bits yet. ive watched before sharon came in and when phil was answering the door. I've seen pics and other people have commented on it. Phil doesnt seem as into sharon as he was with shirley, he put up a much bigger fight with jay to leave them alone than he did ian, and he was all over shirley a lot more than sharon. One picture i seen he actually looks miserable kissing her. He didnt touch her face and barely touched her hair (from what ive been told) He just stood there when ian came in. I don't buy this phils madly in love with sharon at all...Thankgod i have scenes to look forward to! I was expecting it to be more than what i've heard. They had a snogging scene last year that looked like he was actually eating her, and i know ive been told he was slightly in this one but the pics didnt look the same as that one. that one was awful (for me) to watch...this one im thinking it might not be that bad lol!

of course that is all from my perspective from the bits ive watched and what people have told me. I seen him smile on the market and that worried me more!. i was glad the last scene was at the very end of the episode so i could turn it over! (if you think im wrong please dont be too harsh, this is just from what ive seen without watching the snogging bits!)

Sylvie is nasty, she was nasty about shirleys looks. the actress has already said sylvie is manipulative

----------

Dazzle (14-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

You did get the impression- from
interview with actress the DV issue
would be dealt with much more deeply.
Reasons for behaviour given making it
if not excusable then to some extent
understandable and the actress seemed
to hint at some sort of redemption.

So I was amazed after missing a couple
of episodes- it was all concluded and Tosh
gone. I doubt she would return in the future.
In the few cases I became aware of -I'm
not sure redemption was possible-because
of attitudes- people need to want to change.
But different people with different lives
who accept their behaviour was wrong
and want to change - there must be at
least a hope for the future even if the
victim does not want to see them again.

My own limited experience of people who
have been victims of Domestic Violence
is men attacking women and one case of
a very small woman attacking a very large
man over prolonged period- unknown to
friends & colleagues . Which apparently
happens more frequently than thought.

So a case of two women which tho
very unpleasant was an opportunity to
highlight a scenario  a  lot of people
wouldnt be aware of and bring more
general awareness - as well.

----------

Dazzle (14-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

You did get the impression- from
interview with actress the DV issue
would be dealt with much more deeply.
Reasons for behaviour given making it
if not excusable then to some extent
understandable and the actress seemed
to hint at some sort of redemption.

So I was amazed after missing a couple
of episodes- it was all concluded and Tosh
gone. I doubt she would return in the future.
In the few cases I became aware of -I'm
not sure redemption was possible-because
of attitudes- people need to want to change.
But different people with different lives
who accept their behaviour was wrong
and want to change - there must be at
least a hope for the future even if the
victim does not want to see them again.

My own limited experience of people who
have been victims of Domestic Violence
is men attacking women and one case of
a very small woman attacking a very large
man over prolonged period- unknown to
friends & colleagues . Which apparently
happens more frequently than thought.

So a case of two women which tho
very unpleasant was an opportunity to
highlight a scenario  a  lot of people
wouldnt be aware of and bring more
general awareness - as well.

----------

moonstorm (14-12-2014), parkerman (14-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Sly bit of manipulation by Shirley in convincing Mick that Sylvie needs to go into a home. I'm such a fan of Linda Henry!

I laughed out loud twice at last night's episode. Once at Dot's outrage at Nick being locked in his room, and again at Nick's description of Phil to Yvonne (something to do with Phil being able to snap Nick in half).  Very funny lines and acting.  :Big Grin: 

I'm thoroughly enjoying Ronnie vs Nick!

----------


## lizann

are kat and alfie not staying in terry's flat (keys from donna) which the rent was paid in advance

----------


## lizann

kat and alfie need to leave

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2014), Glen1 (17-12-2014), parkerman (17-12-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Heard Mick say to Shirley "get in the haddock" meaning his vehicle, never heard that one before ?... :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

Short for the Haddock and bloater, cockney rhyming slang for motor.

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2014), Glen1 (17-12-2014), lizann (17-12-2014), maidmarian (17-12-2014), sarah c (23-12-2014)

----------


## Glen1

> Short for the Haddock and bloater, cockney rhyming slang for motor.


Thanks, would never have worked that out... :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

> are kat and alfie not staying in terry's flat (keys from donna) which the rent was paid in advance


The flat was paid up until the end of November so they've been squatting since then. I'm surprised the landlord hadn't arranged to have it rented again by now.




> kat and alfie need to leave


I couldn't agree more!  They're painful to watch nowadays and I don't think I can ever like Alfie again after the arson and his recent arrogant and entitled attitude.

So Summerhayes is spying on Lauren, who we now know is a chief suspect. I hope we're not kept in suspense about what's on her computer!

Dean playing happy families...  :Sick:   :Angry:

----------

Glen1 (17-12-2014), lizann (17-12-2014), parkerman (17-12-2014), Perdita (17-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

who is paul to the crokers, another son or grandson?

----------


## parkerman

They said he was their grandson.

----------

lizann (22-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Why was Stacey sleeping with Dean fully clothed!?

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Why was Stacey sleeping with Dean fully clothed!?


She was wearing pjs I think 

I do like Stacey with Dean 

Santa Stan in the pub was funny as was Elf Shirley 

Good to see Phil with Janice too

----------


## parkerman

> She was wearing pjs I think


Quite possibly, but I can't help thinking that, given the current state if their relationship, she'd be wearing a lot less than that!

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2014), lizann (19-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

..................

----------


## Dazzle

I wish the writers hadn't made Kat and (especially) Alfie so unsympathetic, as being homeless is a big problem facing many people at the moment and I have lots of sympathy for real people in that position.

I hated the scene in the housing office! The pair of them were supposedly controlling themselves, but they were going on as if they were the only people ever to be homeless and that they somehow more deserving of help than others because of the fire. (At least we didn't have to endure "I'M ALFIE MOON" again, I suppose.)

At least Kat knows about the arson now so the storyline can move along.  I wish she'd take her kids to Hull and shop Alfie to the police so I wouldn't have to watch either of them again.

----------

Glen1 (19-12-2014), lizann (19-12-2014), parkerman (19-12-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> Sly bit of manipulation by Shirley in convincing Mick that Sylvie needs to go into a home. I'm such a fan of Linda Henry!
> 
> I laughed out loud twice at last night's episode. Once at Dot's outrage at Nick being locked in his room, and again at Nick's description of Phil to Yvonne (something to do with Phil being able to snap Nick in half).  Very funny lines and acting. 
> 
> I'm thoroughly enjoying Ronnie vs Nick!


Can you blame shirley when sylvie was horrible to her? 

Loved the phil & shirley scenes tonight. it was brief but you could tell there's still something very deep there between the two of them. phils reaction when he first seen her, how he looked back at her and smiled, the banter and phil smiling again. I didn't think his laughing was cruel, it didnt even last that long and when he said he couldnt take her seriously (I cant make out what he said why?) think he was just saying it to hurt her back.  way more natural than phil/sharon & shirley/andy. Shirls defo not over phil

----------


## Dazzle

> Can you blame shirley when sylvie was horrible to her?


Not at all!  :Smile:

----------


## monalisa62003

> Not at all!


no comment on the phil & shirley scenes? i thought it was one of those scenes that really showed his love for her :Smile:

----------


## monalisa62003

> Not at all!


no comment on the phil & shirley scenes? i thought it was one of those scenes that really showed his love for her :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

> no comment on the phil & shirley scenes? i thought it was one of those scenes that really showed his love for her


I thought it was a nice bit of friendly banter, but I didn't read more into it than that.  They've certainly still got good chemistry, but whether there's any deeper feelings of love there remains to be seen.  :Smile:

----------


## monalisa62003

> I thought it was a nice bit of friendly banter, but I didn't read more into it than that.  They've certainly still got good chemistry, but whether there's any deeper feelings of love there remains to be seen.


The way he looks back at her is way more than friendly banter. You wouldnt look back at someone who was just a friend

----------


## monalisa62003

> I thought it was a nice bit of friendly banter, but I didn't read more into it than that.  They've certainly still got good chemistry, but whether there's any deeper feelings of love there remains to be seen.


The way he looks back at her is way more than friendly banter. You wouldnt look back at someone who was just a friend

----------


## Dazzle

> The way he looks back at her is way more than friendly banter. You wouldnt look back at someone who was just a friend


Maybe lol.  I'm not convinced but I do admit you may turn out to be right in the end.  :Smile:

----------


## monalisa62003

> Maybe lol.  I'm not convinced but I do admit you may turn out to be right in the end.


 His smiles are a lot more natural than what they were with sharon. and dont forget this is shirley as an elf...i think its showing he prefers her even when sharon was in stockings! Even when hes annoyed about stan he smiles at shirley again

I dont think theyre friends. Shirley cant bear to be near him and sharon wont even allow phil near shirley.

----------


## Dazzle

> I dont think theyre friends. Shirley cant bear to be near him and sharon wont even allow phil near shirley.


Maybe friendly banter was the wrong phrase.  How about unfriendly banter instead?  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

how did kat's boots survive the fire

----------


## parkerman

They walked out on their own.

----------

lizann (22-12-2014), maidmarian (19-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

During all that time Kat and Stacey were talking,Kat was having a shower/bath and then Kat going outside to talk to Alfie,where were the three kids?

----------


## Dazzle

> During all that time Kat and Stacey were talking,Kat was having a shower/bath and then Kat going outside to talk to Alfie,where were the three kids?


Asleep in Tina's old room I thought.  Wouldn't it be nice if kids were as easy to escape from in real life as they are in soaps?  :Big Grin: 

Thanks goodness Kat saw sense and dumped the traitorous Alfie.  Kat Slater is a far better character than Kat Moon.  Please, please writers don't get them back together...

I hope Stacey now realises there's something radically wrong between Linda and Dean, and pulls away from him now.  She'll be horrified when she finds out she was sleeping with a rapist.

Love that Stan calls Cora his dolly bird!  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (20-12-2014), lizann (22-12-2014), maidmarian (20-12-2014), tammyy2j (21-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

stan wanting to see which of these two brothers knocked that blonde bird up was funny  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (22-12-2014), tammyy2j (23-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

A great scene between Stacey and Linda tonight, Stacey opening up about Archie's rape of her as she knew Linda has been raped too was good

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2014), Glen1 (23-12-2014), lizann (23-12-2014), Perdita (23-12-2014)

----------


## Dougie

I agree really moving

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2014), tammyy2j (23-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> A great scene between Stacey and Linda tonight, Stacey opening up about Archie's rape of her as she knew Linda has been raped too was good


Both actresses were fantastic and it made me remember why Stacey was my favourite character for many years.  I'm so glad that someone else knows Linda's awful secret now.  It must have been such a relief for her to hear Stacey articulating Linda's feelings since the rape.

----------

Glen1 (23-12-2014), tammyy2j (24-12-2014)

----------


## Glen1

The rape storyline is proving to be far more interesting than the Lucy Beale saga at the moment. Which, imo .is rapidly turning into farce and needs to be pulled back on track..... :Sad:

----------

lizann (23-12-2014), parkerman (23-12-2014), Perdita (23-12-2014), tammyy2j (23-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

didn't like johnny's exit he could have stayed for xmas

----------

Glen1 (24-12-2014), tammyy2j (24-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Aaarghh!!!  Weak woman alert!!!  :Wal2l: 

What is it with so many women in EE falling at the feet of deadbeat men?  First, Jane is falling for Ian all over again even after he treated her as little more than a skivvy during their first marriage.  She also knows he recently used a prostitute!  :Sick:   What is possessing her? Then there's silly Summerhayes, who goes back to Max after he undermined her professionally and got her the sack. He even admits he's weak and selfish! I suppose we know she's none too bright since she had an affair with a suspect, but Jane doesn't have that excuse.

Thank goodness for Stacey and Linda, who can give women everywhere someone to root for.  I do wish that Stacey'd been more subtle in dumping Dean though for Linda's sake.  Dean's comeuppance can't come a moment too soon for me!  :Angry: 

Nice to see Shabnam with a smile on her face, and Kush appears to be a decent bloke. I'm sure there's going to be lots of obstacles in the way of them getting together though.  I'm keen to see the writers delve deeper into Shabnam's character and what happened in Pakistan that changed her so much.

Do we believe Lauren that she never even knocked at the Beale's door the night Lucy was killed?  :Ponder: 




> didn't like johnny's exit he could have stayed for xmas


It's a shame that Johnny's left just before   Spoiler:     the fallout out the major Carter storylines over Christmas    but I suppose if the actor wanted to leave when his contract was up, the writers didn't really have a choice. It won't make much difference him not being there, to be honest, as he's not a strong character.  Also, there's no way Johnny would leave after he learns the truth, so I think it's better that he left before Christmas.

----------

Glen1 (24-12-2014), lizann (24-12-2014), tammyy2j (24-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

jane is an idiot emma was always a numpty idiot 

so lauren went to see lucy because she is fun when she is sober

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2014), Glen1 (24-12-2014), kayuqtuq (24-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

jane is an idiot emma was always a numpty idiot 

so lauren went to see lucy because she is fun when she is sober

----------


## Dazzle

> so lauren went to see lucy because she is fun when she is sober


Very convincing excuse...

----------


## lizann

is dean is the tenant's name on the flat rental/lease agreement so he can kick stacey and kat and the kids out not stacey kicking him out and where is big mo living?

----------

Glen1 (24-12-2014), parkerman (24-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I can't see Dean, given the way the character has developed just meekly allowing Stacey to boot him out from his own flat! And where IS Mo living? Good question.

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2014), Glen1 (24-12-2014), lizann (24-12-2014), tammyy2j (24-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=Dazzle;814020]Aaarghh!!!  Weak woman alert!!!  :Wal2l: 

What is it with so many women in EE falling at the feet of deadbeat men?  First, Jane is falling for Ian all over again even after he treated her as little more than a skivvy during their first marriage.  She also knows he recently used a prostitute!  :Sick:   What is possessing her? Then there's silly Summerhayes, who goes back to Max after he undermined her professionally and got her the sack. He even admits he's weak and selfish! I suppose we know she's none too bright since she had an affair with a suspect, but Jane doesn't have that excuse.


Reply

It isnt just EE tho. A lot of female characters 
in various Soaps start off strong and then
become feeble nitwits.
I think we are supposed to think that its
acceptable for women to be drippy
doormats and it probably  is to men
who cant deal with any other sort!

I know its not real life but surveys
shows that a higher% of very young
women accept abuse (mental&
physical)as "normal" in relationships
than ever before. When the tide should 
be turning the other way.
It does make me think that the
constant drip-drip of once strong
characters being bedazzled by 
weaker men - must contribute in
some way.
And at the risk of being heightist
- the men are usually smaller.

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2014)

----------


## kayuqtuq

Hasn't Mo gone off to Spain or somewhere to visit Charlie Slater?

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2014)

----------


## Glen1

> Hasn't Mo gone off to Spain or somewhere to visit Charlie Slater?


The way she suddenly seems to pop up and then vanish is a mystery. Might have a secret lover tucked away .... :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Probably gone off with Fat Elvis   :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (24-12-2014), tammyy2j (24-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> It isnt just EE tho. A lot of female characters 
> in various Soaps start off strong and then
> become feeble nitwits.
> I think we are supposed to think that its
> acceptable for women to be drippy
> doormats and it probably  is to men
> who cant deal with any other sort!


I agree it's all the soaps, though EE seems to be the worst to me.  We have the likes of Whitney and Lauren apparently constantly chasing unsuitable men, and the recent unedifying spectacle of Sharon and Shirley fighting tooth and sharpened claw over serial abuser Phil.  Sharon even married him after learning he set two thugs on her!! What a comedown for two otherwise excellent female characters.  :Wal2l: 




> I know its not real life but surveys
> shows that a higher% of very young
> women accept abuse (mental&
> physical)as "normal" in relationships
> than ever before. When the tide should 
> be turning the other way.
> It does make me think that the
> constant drip-drip of once strong
> characters being bedazzled by 
> ...


I've heard that about today's young women too.  It's very worrying.  I doubt the soaps make things much worse, though they certainly don't help.




> Hasn't Mo gone off to Spain or somewhere to visit Charlie Slater?


That's right.  A couple of weeks ago, she and Kat had a conversation about Charlie sending Â£200 for the flights.  He wanted them all to go, but they didn't have enough money.

----------

Glen1 (24-12-2014), parkerman (24-12-2014), Perdita (24-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> That's right.  A couple of weeks ago, she and Kat had a conversation about Charlie sending Â£200 for the flights.  He wanted them all to go, but they didn't have enough money.


Oh yes, that rings a bell....wasn't it Lanzarote? Not that it matters.  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I didn't like Johnny's exit especially the timing of it just as Carter mania kicks off  :Stick Out Tongue:  and no Whitney to say goodbye to him is she still off visting Bianca?

As much as I dislike Kat and Alfie and their storyline at the moment, I am annoyed at Kat not allowing Alfie to see the kids, she is no angel either her affair with Derek didn't help them and Alfie was an idiot and fool for the fire but he didn't think anyone was in the house and he does love the kids 

Yes don't like Jane being weak and getting back with Ian

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2014), lizann (24-12-2014), parkerman (24-12-2014), Perdita (24-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Absolutely, tammy. Using your children as a weapon to get back at your partner in that way is, in my opinion, as bad  - if not worse - as setting fire to the house in the first place. Children should never never be used as pawns in that way.

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Absolutely, tammy. Using your children as a weapon to get back at your partner in that way is, in my opinion, as bad  - if not worse - as setting fire to the house in the first place. Children should never never be used as pawns in that way.


I absolutely agree with you, and was very careful not to do so with my own child.  

However, in this case, I think Kat has a point.  Alfie endangered her life and everyone else's in the vicinity.  He's frankly dangerous in my view.  The fact that he didn't intend to hurt anyone is neither here nor there.  How many people suffer and die due to others' stupidity?

However, going back to my point about weak women in EE, I'm sure Kat'll forgive him in the end...  :Thumbsdown:

----------

maidmarian (24-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

the jane singing and proposing scene was awful 

mick is so happy but not for long

----------

parkerman (25-12-2014), tammyy2j (25-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

the jane singing and proposing scene was awful 

mick is so happy but not for long

----------

Glen1 (25-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Jane proposing to Ian. :Sick:

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2014), Glen1 (25-12-2014), maidmarian (25-12-2014), tammyy2j (25-12-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Jane proposing to Ian so quickly after her return, particularly after the reasons for her  previous departure . not her style imo. May somehow be  linked to the L.B.plot ? But can't fathom how.... :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2014), lizann (25-12-2014), parkerman (25-12-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

Phil looked miserable with sharon in last nights ep bring back the smile he had with shirley last week. excited for tonights episode

----------


## lizann

> Phil looked miserable with sharon in last nights ep bring back the smile he had with shirley last week. excited for tonights episode


he is always miserable

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Phil looked miserable with sharon in last nights ep bring back the smile he had with shirley last week. excited for tonights episode


he is always miserable

----------


## monalisa62003

> he is always miserable


he wasnt miserable with shirley last week?

----------


## monalisa62003

> he is always miserable


he wasnt miserable with shirley last week?

----------


## lizann

he's your brother so typical of eastenders

----------

Glen1 (25-12-2014), parkerman (25-12-2014), tammyy2j (25-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

As usual too much hype but still the best soap this Christmas for me

----------

Glen1 (25-12-2014), lizann (27-12-2014), monalisa62003 (26-12-2014)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Tomorrow's episode probably has more action and todays just the reveal. Brother or Nephew, Mick should be killing Dean - not 3 punches and thats it.

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2014), tammyy2j (26-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Jane proposing to Ian so quickly after her return, particularly after the reasons for her  previous departure . not her style imo. May somehow be  linked to the L.B.plot ? But can't fathom how....


I really hope you're right that there's more to it, Glen, because Jane deserves a more than becoming Ian's doormat for a second time.  The worrying thing is that she's acting as if she's genuinely happy.  :Thumbsdown: 




> he's your brother so typical of eastenders


I'm not sure what you mean by this.  :Searchme: 

Unfortunately some people guessed the truth about Shirley being Mick's mother would be revealed as it did, which is a shame.  If I hadn't have read those guesses, the ending would have shocked me.




> Tomorrow's episode probably has more action and todays just the reveal. Brother or Nephew, Mick should be killing Dean - not 3 punches and thats it.


Agreed, especially the bit about Mick killing Dean.  Why did Shirley have to get in the way??!!  :Angry: 

I thought that was an incredibly tense episode and that the Mick and Linda scenes were very moving.  The prolonged reveal scenes between Linda and Mick may have felt slow to some, but I felt they were needed as a catharsis after so much stress and secrecy.

I am sorry that Mick only got a few punches in before Shirley stopped him.  I hope you're right Dan, and that Dean will get his comeuppance tomorrow.  I'd like to see the police lead a severely injured Dean away in handcuffs personally...  :Ninja: 

Do we really believe that Dean's so deluded he doesn't understand he's a rapist? I think (hope) that he's putting that on.  :Nono: 

Cora's jealousy over the wife Stan hasn't seen for nearly 40 years was a bit over the top!

Overall, I thought it was an excellent episode of EE and I'm really looking forward to Boxing Day's episode.  Now everything's out in the open there should be plenty of drama tomorrow.

----------


## parkerman

Sorry to disagree, Dazzle, but I thought that, after all the hype, it was a pretty poor episode, especially Shirley's "He's your brother" outburst. It sounded so unnatural to me. Why would she say that after all she's been through to try and keep Mick from learning the truth? Yes, I know she wanted him to stop beating Dean up, but that just sounded so false to me?

I also found the whole business with Stan's wife and what she does and doesn't remember and Cora's reaction pretty hard to fathom.

Compared to some of the great Christmas episodes of the past, I thought it was a bit duff. Its only redeeming feature was Max. He was great.

----------


## parkerman

.................

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Sorry to disagree, Dazzle, but I thought that, after all the hype, it was a pretty poor episode, especially Shirley's "He's your brother" outburst. It sounded so unnatural to me. Why would she say that after all she's been through to try and keep Mick from learning the truth? Yes, I know she wanted him to stop beating Dean up, but that just sounded so false to me?


If you remember though, Babe stopped Shirley from revealing the truth several times during the episode.  I think it's been made obvious from the start that Babe manipulated the whole situation and convinced Shirley (and possibly Sylvie too) to lie about being Mick's mum.

I think the main weakness is that Shirley's outburst at the end was predictable (since so many foresaw it happening).  I'm excited to see what happens next though.




> I also found the whole business with Stan's wife and what she does and doesn't remember and Cora's reaction pretty hard to fathom.


Agreed.  Maybe there's more to the story than we've been told?




> Compared to some of the great Christmas episodes of the past, I thought it was a bit duff.


I don't agree that it was duff lol, although maybe it didn't quite live up to the hype.  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (26-12-2014)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Yeah, I actually believe Dean is deluded enough to believe it wasn't rape. However, I am more concerned if in the future, Mick will start to doubt his wife's innocence. Should that ever happen, complete loss of faith in EE.

----------


## Dazzle

> Yeah, I actually believe Dean is deluded enough to believe it wasn't rape. However, I am more concerned if in the future, Mick will start to doubt his wife's innocence. Should that ever happen, complete loss of faith in EE.


I'm absolutely convinced that Mick will not doubt Linda.  He saw the devastation the rape caused her and knows that her explanation rings true to her behaviour.  Dean also made some creepy comments about Linda just before she confessed all yesterday, so Mick can be in doubt that Dean is a sleazy misogynist.  The icing on the cake is that Mick absolutely loves Linda to death.  I think I'd too have a loss of faith in EE if Mick did something so out of character as to seriously doubt Linda, but I'm positive it won't happen.

It was disappointing that Shirley believed Dean but I felt it was in character and realistic that a woman would believe her own son over Linda (who she dislikes).  I hope she changes her mind if and when she speaks to Linda though.

As for whether Dean truly believes he didn't rape Linda, I've been thinking about it and I'm more sure than ever that he cannot believe it deep down.  I didn't see the rape episode but I've read how it went down: that Linda said no several times and struggled, and that Dean behaved very coldly during and after it.  If he thought it was consensual, surely he'd have behaved affectionately towards her?  Also, he's often intimidated her since the rape.  He may be in denial but I can't believe he's deluded in a mental illness kind of way (and I also find the thought horrendous that the writers might go down the path of trying to elicit sympathy for Dean if that happens).

Parkerman...did you notice that I thanked your deleted double post? I did it before you deleted it, so I was actually thanking the original post you wrote not the blank one lol!  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (26-12-2014), tammyy2j (26-12-2014)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I'm absolutely convinced that Mick will not doubt Linda.  He saw the devastation the rape caused her and knows that her explanation rings true to her behaviour.  Dean also made some creepy comments about Linda just before she confessed all yesterday, so Mick can be in doubt that Dean is a sleazy misogynist.  The icing on the cake is that Mick absolutely loves Linda to death.  I think I'd too have a loss of faith in EE if Mick did something so out of character as to seriously doubt Linda, but I'm positive it won't happen.
> 
> It was disappointing that Shirley believed Dean but I felt it was in character and realistic that a woman would believe her own son over Linda (who she dislikes).  I hope she changes her mind if and when she speaks to Linda though.
> 
> As for whether Dean truly believes he didn't rape Linda, I've been thinking about it and I'm more sure than ever that he cannot believe it deep down.  I didn't see the rape episode but I've read how it went down: that Linda said no several times and struggled, and that Dean behaved very coldly during and after it.  If he thought it was consensual, surely he'd have behaved affectionately towards her?  Also, he's often intimidated her since the rape.  He may be in denial but I can't believe he's deluded in a mental illness kind of way (and I also find the thought horrendous that the writers might go down the path of trying to elicit sympathy for Dean if that happens).
> 
> Parkerman...did you notice that I thanked your deleted double post? I did it before you deleted it, so I was actually thanking the original post you wrote not the blank one lol!


I did see the episode, he was drunk, upset and Linda was comforting him beforehand. It is plausible I guess but who knows what he believes.

We know it doesn't go to trial - is that because he gets away with it, murdered or does he hand himself in?

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2014)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I'm absolutely convinced that Mick will not doubt Linda.  He saw the devastation the rape caused her and knows that her explanation rings true to her behaviour.  Dean also made some creepy comments about Linda just before she confessed all yesterday, so Mick can be in doubt that Dean is a sleazy misogynist.  The icing on the cake is that Mick absolutely loves Linda to death.  I think I'd too have a loss of faith in EE if Mick did something so out of character as to seriously doubt Linda, but I'm positive it won't happen.
> 
> It was disappointing that Shirley believed Dean but I felt it was in character and realistic that a woman would believe her own son over Linda (who she dislikes).  I hope she changes her mind if and when she speaks to Linda though.
> 
> As for whether Dean truly believes he didn't rape Linda, I've been thinking about it and I'm more sure than ever that he cannot believe it deep down.  I didn't see the rape episode but I've read how it went down: that Linda said no several times and struggled, and that Dean behaved very coldly during and after it.  If he thought it was consensual, surely he'd have behaved affectionately towards her?  Also, he's often intimidated her since the rape.  He may be in denial but I can't believe he's deluded in a mental illness kind of way (and I also find the thought horrendous that the writers might go down the path of trying to elicit sympathy for Dean if that happens).
> 
> Parkerman...did you notice that I thanked your deleted double post? I did it before you deleted it, so I was actually thanking the original post you wrote not the blank one lol!


I did see the episode, he was drunk, upset and Linda was comforting him beforehand. It is plausible I guess but who knows what he believes.

We know it doesn't go to trial - is that because he gets away with it, murdered or does he hand himself in?

----------


## tammyy2j

I didn't like Cora's bitchness and jealousy towards Sylvie

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Jane proposing to Ian so quickly after her return, particularly after the reasons for her  previous departure . not her style imo. May somehow be  linked to the L.B.plot ? But can't fathom how....


Why was Jane back in Walford in Massod's house that she saw Lauren the night Lucy was killed?

It really is like the writers have no idea what the outcome of Lucy's murder will be

----------


## monalisa62003

what happened to phil knowing shirley is micks mum secret, would he not think maybe mick knows and thats why hes trashing the vic??

----------


## tammyy2j

> what happened to phil knowing shirley is micks mum secret, would he not think maybe mick knows and thats why hes trashing the vic??


Phil knows but I think he don't care about Shirley and her problems, he didn't even ask her where she was going when she left the pub with her bag 

I did think we might have seen Phil try and talk to Mick

----------


## tammyy2j

When did Sharon become friends with Emma?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> When did Sharon become friends with Emma?


Probably happened then

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> When did Sharon become friends with Emma?


Probably happened then

----------


## monalisa62003

> Phil knows but I think he don't care about Shirley and her problems, he didn't even ask her where she was going when she left the pub with her bag 
> 
> I did think we might have seen Phil try and talk to Mick


as if, after the way he was with her last week, theres no way he wouldnt care or react. i dont buy hes that happy with sharon and i dont buy he wouldnt react

----------


## monalisa62003

> Phil knows but I think he don't care about Shirley and her problems, he didn't even ask her where she was going when she left the pub with her bag 
> 
> I did think we might have seen Phil try and talk to Mick


as if, after the way he was with her last week, theres no way he wouldnt care or react. i dont buy hes that happy with sharon and i dont buy he wouldnt react

he cared enough not to drop shirley in it re the shooting and wanted to see her after. now she means nothing to him? sorry dont buy it

sharon was with him, and he told sharon he hated shirley.

----------


## tammyy2j

> as if, after the way he was with her last week, theres no way he wouldnt care or react. i dont buy hes that happy with sharon and i dont buy he wouldnt react


But Phil was in the pub and he saw an upset Shirley leave with a bag and Mick thrash the place and did nothing, I know you are passionate about Phil and Shirley as a couple and them living happy ever after but somehow I don't think it will happen as too much has gone on 

Danny Dyer's acting is very good

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

You are an old romantic, monalisa. This is Phil Mitchell we're talking about!

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> But Phil was in the pub and he saw an upset Shirley leave with a bag and Mick thrash the place and did nothing, I know you are passionate about Phil and Shirley as a couple and them living happy ever after but somehow I don't think it will happen as too much has gone on 
> 
> Danny Dyer's acting is very good


sharon was there could he talk to shirley after he told sharon he hated shirley ?

do you buy phil and sharon is happily ever after?

----------


## tammyy2j

> sharon was there could he talk to shirley after he told sharon he hated shirley ?
> 
> do you buy phil and sharon is happily ever after?


Phil could have gone out after Shirley, Sharon was enjoying herself with "new best pal Emma" and Ian's free sparkling wine  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## monalisa62003

> You are an old romantic, monalisa. This is Phil Mitchell we're talking about!


i dont buy phil is that happy with sharon he doesnt act like he is.  i dont buy phil wouldnt react to mick trashing up the vic. its not even in character. shirley wasnt there, mick was

----------


## monalisa62003

> Phil could have gone out after Shirley, Sharon was enjoying herself with "new best pal Emma" and Ian's free sparkling wine


 sharon doesnt want them anywhere near each other. she hates shirley

----------


## monalisa62003

> Phil could have gone out after Shirley, Sharon was enjoying herself with "new best pal Emma" and Ian's free sparkling wine


 sharon doesnt want them anywhere near each other. she hates shirley

----------


## tammyy2j

> sharon doesnt want them anywhere near each other. she hates shirley


Sharon didn't need to know, Phil could have slipped out of the pub after Shirley

Sharon seemed tipsy so wouldn't have noticed he left

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't think Charlie wants Nick gone as well as Dot

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> Sharon didn't need to know, Phil could have slipped out of the pub after Shirley
> 
> Sharon seemed tipsy so wouldn't have noticed he left


not sure he would risk it. i just dont buy he wouldnt cotton on or there wouldnt be a subtle reaction he knew why mick was kicking off.

----------


## monalisa62003

> Sharon didn't need to know, Phil could have slipped out of the pub after Shirley
> 
> Sharon seemed tipsy so wouldn't have noticed he left


not sure he would risk it. i just dont buy he wouldnt cotton on or there wouldnt be a subtle reaction he knew why mick was kicking off.

----------


## tammyy2j

> not sure he would risk it. i just dont buy he wouldnt cotton on or there wouldnt be a subtle reaction he knew why mick was kicking off. =


I was expecting someone to try and stop Mick and ask what was up and did think it would be Phil or even Lee

----------


## tammyy2j

If Linda is gone to her mother's pub, hope she brings Elaine back with her

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014), Glen1 (26-12-2014), lizann (27-12-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> I was expecting someone to try and stop Mick and ask what was up and did think it would be Phil or even Lee


exactly makes no sense for phil not to react

----------


## monalisa62003

> I was expecting someone to try and stop Mick and ask what was up and did think it would be Phil or even Lee


exactly makes no sense for phil not to react esp if mick was hurting people its not just about shirley its about everyone, surprised if sharon didnt encourage phil to try and stop it

itd make more sense if he was ignoring shirley on purpose after how happy he was last week and didn't want sharon finding out he knew or couldnt help incase it annoyed sharon. just struggling buying phil & sharon is happy ever after

----------


## lizann

> I'm not sure what you mean by this. 
> .


as you said it was predicted by many as we had the kat/zoe reveal done before 

tonight's episode was better than xmas day's episode, loved mick going mental, shirley knows dean is messed up yet still believes him wonder where they will live now

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014), parkerman (27-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

> i dont buy phil is that happy with sharon he doesnt act like he is.  i dont buy phil wouldnt react to mick trashing up the vic. its not even in character. shirley wasnt there, mick was


can phil ever be happy with anyone  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> can phil ever be happy with anyone


sharon is meant to be the love of his life and he has waited 20 years to marry her..and yes as i keep saying he was very happy in the scenes with shirley last week

phil is still lying to sharon about knowing shirley is micks mum. the writers cant honestly expect us to forget this

what was with him suggesting ronnie kill nick????

----------


## parkerman

I think Phil offered to kill Nick himself.

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> do you buy phil and sharon is happily ever after?


Probably not, but I think it's the writers' intention to keep them together for the foreseeable future.




> i dont buy phil wouldnt react to mick trashing up the vic. its not even in character. shirley wasnt there, mick was


Phil simply doesn't care enough about the Carters to get involved.  As you say, Shirley wasn't even there. 




> I think Phil offered to kill Nick himself.


He did, yes, but Ronnie said no (for Charlie and Dot's sake).  I think she's regretting it now!  :Big Grin: 

I hope everyone was satisfied with the Boxing Day episode. We were given the high drama and action that many felt were missing Christmas Day. I absolutely loved it but I wish we'd had an hour-long episode again. Maybe it was a good thing though as the writing was tighter this time.

Poor Mick's life's in tatters (but his fury was pretty awesome to behold!).  I'm soooo relieved he didn't doubt Linda for a moment.  I'm a bit worried about Nancy's reaction though as she's doubted her mother about Dean in the past.

I'm very glad that the mother reveal didn't overshadow the rape reveal.  There's plenty of time for Mick to come to terms with Shirley being his mother now - as long as she finally accepts that Dean's a rapist.

The way everyone scurried out of the way of the furious Mick really made me laugh lol.  :Big Grin: 

10/10

----------

Glen1 (27-12-2014), lizann (27-12-2014), parkerman (27-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, Dazzle, I agree. The Boxing Day episode was much better than the Christmas Day one.

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2014), lizann (27-12-2014), tammyy2j (29-12-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> Probably not, but I think it's the writers' intention to keep them together for the foreseeable future.
> 
> 
> 
> Phil simply doesn't care enough about the Carters to get involved.  As you say, Shirley wasn't even there. 
> 
> 
> 
> He did, yes, but Ronnie said no (for Charlie and Dot's sake).  I think she's regretting it now! 
> ...


the writers are acting like they are the happily ever after. they've had no issues or anything since the wedding 

phil would NEVER leave the vic lying down without wanting to know why they're being chucked out. he was banging on the door to get in the vic in the first place. its not in character for him to be ok with being told to get out, its not about the carters, its about principal in character that he just wouldnt leave like that and be OK about it. mick was hurting people, even sharon didnt seem that concerned? im thiinking phil guessed why mick did it and doesnt want sharon to find out

im annoyed shirleys secret has been overshadowed. ive waited all year for her reveal and its not been given the attention it deserved

----------


## Dazzle

> the writers are acting like they are the happily ever after. they've had no issues or anything since the wedding


It's called the honeymoon period.  It won't last....




> phil would NEVER leave the vic lying down without wanting to know why they're being chucked out. he was banging on the door to get in the vic in the first place. its not in character for him to be ok with being told to get out, its not about the carters, its about principal in character that he just wouldnt leave like that and be OK about it. mick was hurting people, even sharon didnt seem that concerned? im thiinking phil guessed why mick did it and doesnt want sharon to find out


While I agree that it would have been in character for Phil to protest loudly at Mick's behaviour, I also don't find it out of character that he didn't, for the following reasons: it was Christmas Day, Phil was with his family, he was in an excellent mood, he's not close to the Carters (except for Shirley) and maybe he's even mellowing slightly as he grows older lol.  :Big Grin: 




> im annoyed shirleys secret has been overshadowed. ive waited all year for her reveal and its not been given the attention it deserved


It will be given the attention it deserves, but the rape needed to be given the attention it deserved after Linda revealed it to Mick.  There's no way he was going to react well to Shirley's reveal given that he was traumatised after having just found out that Dean had raped his wife, and, even worse, that Shirley had believed Dean's word over Linda's.

I've no doubt the mother reveal will be explored at length and that it will make fantastic TV.  Danny Dyer and Linda Henry work brilliantly together and their scenes should make mesmerising viewing.

----------

parkerman (27-12-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> It's called the honeymoon period.  It won't last....
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree that it would have been in character for Phil to protest loudly at Mick's behaviour, I also don't find it out of character that he didn't, for the following reasons: it was Christmas Day, Phil was with his family, he was in an excellent mood, he's not close to the Carters (except for Shirley) and maybe he's even mellowing slightly as he grows older lol. 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be given the attention it deserves, but the rape needed to be given the attention it deserved after Linda revealed it to Mick.  There's no way he was going to react well to Shirley's reveal given that he was traumatised after having just found out that Dean had raped his wife, and, even worse, that Shirley had believed Dean's word over Linda's.
> ...


well i dont see phil acting like its the honeymoon period, sharon is. phils just always grumpy (oh except when he saw shirley as an elf :P)

phil wasnt in an excellent mood. he looked like he was in his normal grumpy mood. sharon is best mates with linda, she would be worrying for her like she has been since linda was going nuts since the rape. even if phil doesnt care about the carters, mick was going insane and hurting people. any sane person would

it deserved more attention at christmas now christmas 2014 weill be remembered for the rape and mick trashig rhe vic, not shirlesyr reveal

----------


## monalisa62003

> It's called the honeymoon period.  It won't last....
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree that it would have been in character for Phil to protest loudly at Mick's behaviour, I also don't find it out of character that he didn't, for the following reasons: it was Christmas Day, Phil was with his family, he was in an excellent mood, he's not close to the Carters (except for Shirley) and maybe he's even mellowing slightly as he grows older lol. 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be given the attention it deserves, but the rape needed to be given the attention it deserved after Linda revealed it to Mick.  There's no way he was going to react well to Shirley's reveal given that he was traumatised after having just found out that Dean had raped his wife, and, even worse, that Shirley had believed Dean's word over Linda's.
> ...


well i dont see phil acting like its the honeymoon period, sharon is. phils just always grumpy (oh except when he saw shirley as an elf :P) and rarely pays sharon attention do they even kiss outside the house??

phil wasnt in an excellent mood. he looked like he was in his normal grumpy mood. sharon is best mates with linda, she would be worrying for her like she has been since linda was going nuts since the rape. even if phil doesnt care about the carters, mick was going insane and hurting people. any sane person would think what he was doing wasnt right and people didnt deserve their xmas ruined. i think phil would want to distract sharon from asking questions incase she found out he knew 

it deserved more attention at christmas now christmas 2014 weill be remembered for the rape and mick trashig rhe vic, not shirlesyr reveal

----------


## Dazzle

> even if phil doesnt care about the carters, mick was going insane and hurting people. any sane person would think what he was doing wasnt right and people didnt deserve their xmas ruined.


Mick was definitely going insane but nobody actually got hurt except for himself.  He pushed a few people out of the way that's all.  Not nice for them of course, but they didn't sustain any damage.  

Phil isn't exactly empathic and would have zero sympathy for a bunch of randoms being pushed out of the Vic.  If Mick had done that to any of the Mitchells it would've been a very different story of course.




> it deserved more attention at christmas now christmas 2014 weill be remembered for the rape and mick trashig rhe vic, not shirlesyr reveal


Agreed - Mick trashing the Vic will be this remembered as the most memorable event this Christmas.  Some people think the two reveals should have happened separately, but I really like how it was done personally.  The fallout from them both will continue for months no doubt.

----------

parkerman (27-12-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

does sharon being lindas best mate not count for phil then?

i just find it hard to believe there'd be no reaction from phil and sharon

----------


## lizann

> does sharon being lindas best mate not count for phil then?
> 
> i just find it hard to believe there'd be no reaction from phil and sharon


sharon didn't care about mick or linda and phil not about shirley or her family

----------

parkerman (27-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

> does sharon being lindas best mate not count for phil then?
> 
> i just find it hard to believe there'd be no reaction from phil and sharon


sharon didn't care about mick or linda and phil not about shirley or her family

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> sharon didn't care about mick or linda and phil not about shirley or her family


Linda and Sharron are besties though and Sharon knew someone has been wrong with Linda for awhile. Perhaps they'll get involved t a later date when shes finds out Linda has gone.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> sharon didn't care about mick or linda and phil not about shirley or her family


Linda and Sharron are besties though and Sharon knew someone has been wrong with Linda for awhile. Perhaps they'll get involved t a later date when shes finds out Linda has gone.

----------


## lizann

> Linda and Sharron are besties though and Sharon knew someone has been wrong with Linda for awhile. Perhaps they'll get involved t a later date when shes finds out Linda has gone.


sharon will think linda slept with dean, they argued before over linda's kiss with dean, sharon said she lead him on

----------


## lizann

> Linda and Sharron are besties though and Sharon knew someone has been wrong with Linda for awhile. Perhaps they'll get involved t a later date when shes finds out Linda has gone.


sharon will think linda slept with dean, they argued before over linda's kiss with dean, sharon said she lead him on

----------


## Dazzle

> Linda and Sharron are besties though and Sharon knew someone has been wrong with Linda for awhile. Perhaps they'll get involved t a later date when shes finds out Linda has gone.


Most people would scarper quick smart if they had a furious Danny Dyer bearing down on them!  :Big Grin: 

Seriously though, Linda wasn't there so there was no reason to suspect she was in imminent danger.  There were plenty of other Carters in residence.  We don't know how the people ejected from the Vic reacted yet.  Sharon may have phoned Linda, for instance.  The police may even have been phoned.

I think we have to accept with soaps that not all interactions will be shown and that we have to fill in the blanks ourselves.

----------


## Dazzle

> sharon will think linda slept with dean, they argued before over linda's kiss with dean, sharon said she lead him on


Yes, that's a sad possibility, however Sharon does know there's been something seriously wrong with Linda recently, and that a "customer" harassed her, so I'm hoping she won't doubt Linda.

I'm more worried about Nancy's reaction.

----------


## monalisa62003

> Linda and Sharron are besties though and Sharon knew someone has been wrong with Linda for awhile. Perhaps they'll get involved t a later date when shes finds out Linda has gone.


this. for phil not to care about what sharon thought or her friends isnt in character. or does phil not love sharon that much not to care. i think i buy it more that phil doesnt want sharon finding out he knew Shirleys secret.

----------


## monalisa62003

> Most people would scarper quick smart if they had a furious Danny Dyer bearing down on them! 
> 
> Seriously though, Linda wasn't there so there was no reason to suspect she was in imminent danger.  There were plenty of other Carters in residence.  We don't know how the people ejected from the Vic reacted yet.  Sharon may have phoned Linda, for instance.  The police may even have been phoned.
> 
> I think we have to accept with soaps that not all interactions will be shown and that we have to fill in the blanks ourselves.


linda wasn't there, but its lindas pub do you honestly buy sharon not caring about her best mates husband trashing her pub?

----------


## monalisa62003

> Most people would scarper quick smart if they had a furious Danny Dyer bearing down on them! 
> 
> Seriously though, Linda wasn't there so there was no reason to suspect she was in imminent danger.  There were plenty of other Carters in residence.  We don't know how the people ejected from the Vic reacted yet.  Sharon may have phoned Linda, for instance.  The police may even have been phoned.
> 
> I think we have to accept with soaps that not all interactions will be shown and that we have to fill in the blanks ourselves.


linda wasn't there, but its lindas pub do you honestly buy sharon not caring about her best mates husband trashing her pub?

----------


## Dazzle

> linda wasn't there, but its lindas pub do you honestly buy sharon not caring about her best mates husband trashing her pub?


That's why I said Sharon may have phoned Linda or even the police.  We don't know what happened next (and we may never know).

----------


## monalisa62003

> That's why I said Sharon may have phoned Linda or even the police.  We don't know what happened next (and we may never know).


anyhow, i dont buy in this phil and sharon honeymoon period. he doesnt seem overly interested he doesnt care about sharons thoughts of her best mates pub being trashed.heck, he didnt care about suggesting they kill sharons oldest mates son :P i dont know what your seeing that im not. it doesnt even matter if he isnt interested in shirley either, he just isnt interested in Sharon that much. hes kicking off next week and is being nasty to everyone if this marriage lasts its a joke

----------


## Dazzle

> anyhow, i dont buy in this phil and sharon honeymoon period. he doesnt seem overly interested he doesnt care about sharons thoughts of her best mates pub being trashed.heck, he didnt care about suggesting they kill sharons oldest mates son :P i dont know what your seeing that im not. it doesnt even matter if he isnt interested in shirley either, he just isnt interested in Sharon that much. hes kicking off next week and is being nasty to everyone if this marriage lasts its a joke


The honeymoon period may have been an extremely short one!  :Big Grin: 

Like all the Mitchells, Phil only really cares about _famerlee_ so it doesn't surprise me when he doesn't give a damn for others around him.  He does care occasionally, when the mood takes him, but he's a very selfish man at heart.  Anyway, hopefully we'll find out the truth about what the community (including Sharon and Phil) thinks about Mick trashing the Vic during the next episode.

I'm signing off now.  Goodnight Mona (and anyone else who's reading).  :Smile:

----------


## monalisa62003

> The honeymoon period may have been an extremely short one! 
> 
> Like all the Mitchells, Phil only really cares about _famerlee_ so it doesn't surprise me when he doesn't give a damn for others around him.  He does care occasionally, when the mood takes him, but he's a very selfish man at heart.  Anyway, hopefully we'll find out the truth about what the community (including Sharon and Phil) thinks about Mick trashing the Vic during the next episode.
> 
> I'm signing off now.  Goodnight Mona (and anyone else who's reading).


this is why it was different with shirley. in 2011 phil actually went to get heather to bring over for shirley as they had fallen out. he let heather live with them when he couldnt stand her. if phil is supposed to be so madly in love with sharon, he would care about her welfare and her feelings. i think people forget what phil did for shirley as their recent thing has overshadowed it all

thought you meant the honeymoon period was still going as they still dont have any issues between them. phil and shirley were a lot closer after their non wedding. does sharon even know ben is dating abi

I find it funny dom said linda henry would be used more with the carters, but shes used less than she was with the mitchells. at least she wasnt overshadowed with them and the heather reveal actually overshadowed sharons return

i realize i go on abit, but im annoyed at how shirls secret is overshadowed and were not being delivered what was promised. some people dont even like her with the carters and are glad mick and linda chucked her out they didnt want her with phil and they dont want her with the carters she cant win

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Where has Linda gone?  Hope she's back soon.

----------


## lizann

i did find sonia leaving the pub funny

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> does sharon being lindas best mate not count for phil then?
> 
> i just find it hard to believe there'd be no reaction from phil and sharon


Yes I was surprised Sharon didn't ask Phil to ask Mick what was wrong and where Linda was but hopefully tonight more will be shown

----------


## lizann

philip could not get any peace and quite time and he sure didn't seem to care one ounce about shirley or her family sorry monalisa true love is not shining through 

mick or linda will have tell the kids as nancy thinks affair

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2014), parkerman (30-12-2014), Perdita (30-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

philip could not get any peace and quite time and he sure didn't seem to care one ounce about shirley or her family sorry monalisa true love is not shining through 

mick or linda will have tell the kids as nancy thinks affair

----------


## monalisa62003

> philip could not get any peace and quite time and he sure didn't seem to care one ounce about shirley or her family sorry monalisa true love is not shining through 
> 
> mick or linda will have tell the kids as nancy thinks affair


 it wasnt just about shirley though was it. sharon was worrying about linda and phil couldnt give  rats arseabout her, at lest ive been told he was willing to give shirley money till he knew it was for dean.and phil knows shirley is micks mother yet is lying to sharon about it. didnt he say hedidnt know why mick lasshed out

----------


## monalisa62003

> philip could not get any peace and quite time and he sure didn't seem to care one ounce about shirley or her family sorry monalisa true love is not shining through 
> 
> mick or linda will have tell the kids as nancy thinks affair


 it wasnt just about shirley though was it. sharon was worrying about linda and phil couldnt give  rats **** about her, at lest ive been told he was willing to give shirley money till he knew it was for dean.and phil knows shirley is micks mother yet is lying to sharon about it. didnt he say hedidnt know why mick lasshed out if he told sharon shirley is micks mum maybe she wouldnt need to worry as much. i think you'll find phil getting fed up about sharon caring about her mates is less true love than willing to give his ex who shot him money and ye i know he chucked her out but only cos the others wanted her out

my point is phil does care about shirley or else he would have got rid of her himself as soon as she came in the house

----------


## Dazzle

Lovely scenes between Linda and Mick again last night - I must admit they had me welling up.  I'm glad Linda was feeling strong enough to tell her mother and Sharon the truth.

Shirley really put the cat among the pigeons by telling Ronnie about the money!  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (30-12-2014), lizann (30-12-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

just watched it. i think phil wanted shirley to go cos hes worried sharon might find out he knew shirl is micks mum. think shirl was referring to it when she said thats why he didnt want her there. he was willing to give her the money before she mentioned dean. phil didnt want to throw shirley out like that he was actually listening to her i think he understands more cos he knows

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> just watched it. i think phil wanted shirley to go cos hes worried sharon might find out he knew shirl is micks mum. think shirl was referring to it when she said thats why he didnt want her there. he was willing to give her the money before she mentioned dean. phil didnt want to throw shirley out like that he was actually listening to her i think he understands more cos he knows


I think you're over complicating it. He wanted Shirley to go in the kitchen because 1 she shot him and sharron knows about him and her before the wedding so they are not going to want to hang out with her now are they.

As for not getting her out instantly when she went into the lounge, well that was more Sharron wanted Linda round/Phil wasnt involved in it. Had phil been i volved he probably would have, but he isnt so he had no reason to get involved until sharron/Elaine told him to get her out.

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2014), parkerman (30-12-2014)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Do you guys think we could figure out who the killer is based on rvidence we know and figure what what emma just figured out or its just a plot point and we cant/dont have the evidence to figure it out, if that makes sense.

----------


## parkerman

Because the killer is not going to be named until February my guess would be we don't have all the evidence yet. Otherwise some clever dicks will work it out and spread it all round the Internet, completely spoiling the final reveal.

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2014), Glen1 (30-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Do you guys think we could figure out who the killer is based on rvidence we know and figure what what emma just figured out or its just a plot point and we cant/dont have the evidence to figure it out, if that makes sense.


so whose mobile number does emma have, looks to be jane or dean to me

----------


## lizann

> Do you guys think we could figure out who the killer is based on rvidence we know and figure what what emma just figured out or its just a plot point and we cant/dont have the evidence to figure it out, if that makes sense.


so whose mobile number does emma have, looks to be jane or dean to me

----------


## Glen1

> so whose mobile number does emma have, looks to be jane or dean to me


Might also be that Detective Sergeant ?

----------


## maidmarian

> Because the killer is not going to be named until February my guess would be we don't have all the evidence yet. Otherwise some clever dicks will work it out and spread it all round the Internet, completely spoiling the final reveal.


you  dont think its possible not finally
made their minds up who it is yet?
I did read some time ago that the
killer knew it waa them -but they
could change their minds?

----------


## maidmarian

> Because the killer is not going to be named until February my guess would be we don't have all the evidence yet. Otherwise some clever dicks will work it out and spread it all round the Internet, completely spoiling the final reveal.


you  dont think its possible not finally
made their minds up who it is yet?
I did read some time ago that the
killer knew it waa them -but they
could change their minds?

----------


## tammyy2j

Why didn't Emma go straight to the police if she knows who the killer is 

Only the Beales and Brannings would have Emma's number and her theirs and use her name Emma with them, could Denise be a suspect now too? I am thinking Abi more now 

I am glad Kim is back

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Yeah, leaning away from Max but someone close to her.

Still want to know whether we could actually figure it out now like Emma or she has something we dont.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Yeah, leaning away from Max but someone close to her.

Still want to know whether we could actually figure it out now like Emma or she has something we dont.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yeah, leaning away from Max but someone close to her.
> 
> Still want to know whether we could actually figure it out now like Emma or she has something we dont.


She came out of the pub and was looking at Ian's house and B&B house, I think Kim's return helped her crack the case  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## monalisa62003

> I think you're over complicating it. He wanted Shirley to go in the kitchen because 1 she shot him and sharron knows about him and her before the wedding so they are not going to want to hang out with her now are they.
> 
> As for not getting her out instantly when she went into the lounge, well that was more Sharron wanted Linda round/Phil wasnt involved in it. Had phil been i volved he probably would have, but he isnt so he had no reason to get involved until sharron/Elaine told him to get her out.


if that was the case why did

a) phil apologise to shirley and tell her he deserved it
b) talk to her in the vic and bantered with her

he doesnt care about sharons feelings at all re shirley. if he did, he wouldnt have done the above. he backstabs sharon and acts all nicey nicey when shes around. he doesnt care about shirley shooting him, hes made that perfectly clear he didnt even care shirley told ronnie about the money. he doesnt hate shirley and doesnt blame her for anything shes done to him. 

phil knows shirley is micks mum and doesnt want sharon to find out, or else he wouldve told her. he was understanding of shirleys willingness to see mick once she was there. he didnt want to have to chuck her out. he told her there was mates round, so he had no reason to assume shirley would cause an issue. 

i actually said the reason phil didnt help shirley in friday was cos sharon hated shirley, and i got told phil could slip out and help her without sharon noticing. im struggling believing any of this makes sense

----------


## Glen1

Can someone confirm what Emma said on her mobile phone, was it she knows who , or you killed Lucy Beale.

----------


## Perdita

She said : I know YOU killed Lucy Beale, Cindy is still alive

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2014), Glen1 (31-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I don't know what the hell Emma realised but I'm intrigued. I sadly think you must be correct, Parkerman, that we won't be able to work it out on what we've been given. Seeing Denise/Dean and the B&B appeared to trigger a thought or memory, and she was very interested in the layout of the square.  I also think whatever Emma realised was connected with the video that she was looking at earlier in the episode.




> Why didn't Emma go straight to the police if she knows who the killer is


There's only one reason that makes sense and that's that she's close to the killer and wants to speak to them to be certain before going to the police.  That really only leaves Max, Lauren, Abi and the Beales (including Jane) as far as I can tell.




> Can someone confirm what Emma said on her mobile phone, was it she knows who , or you killed Cindy Beale.


I can confirm that Perdita's correct because I had the subtitles on.  Emma said "I know *you* killed Lucy".

How did Phil get so much of Archie's money? I know he and Shirley stole twenty grand from Roxy several years ago, but he appears to have a lot more than that going by what Ronnie said. Does this explain how Roxy ludicrously ran through the three million she inherited from Archie in a couple of years or so? Did Phil somehow siphon some of it off?  That would explain why he's well off, although I've always thought that he's probably still involved in dodgy deals even though we're not privy to them.

Is Nick now gone for good? I doubt it was that easy.  He was very interested in the wedding preparations!




> im struggling believing any of this makes sense


Mona, you're struggling to make sense of it because you can't see the wood for the trees.  To most of us not heavily invested in whether Phil loves Shirley or Sharon, it appears that he's happy in his marriage with Sharon _for the time being_ despite everything that's gone before. He still cares for Shirley (after all they've been friends for years) and might want a relationship with her again in the future, but I don't think any more can be said than that from what's been played out _recently_.

There's no point picking at every plot hole because the writers are only human and not every single scene can make perfect sense. There's lots of writers and things get missed or forgotten.  You analyse every word and look exchanged between Phil and Shirley, and I'm afraid a fictional story just isn't going to stand up to such close scrutiny.  The writers intend a scene to be played a certain way, but that can then be interpreted quite differently by the director of the scene and the actors (who might have been thinking about something completely different during filming when they give a look that you ascribe to true love). You just can't expect perfect consistency in those circumstances.

Also, you have to remember that in real life people are often inconsistent too.  We're humans and not robots.

You asked in an earlier post what I'm seeing that you're not. The answer is that I can be more objective about Phil/Shirley/Sharon because I feel a great deal less strongly about them than you do.

----------

Glen1 (31-12-2014), parkerman (31-12-2014), Perdita (31-12-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Thanks Perdita on both counts ,I meant Lucy..... :Embarrassment:

----------

Perdita (31-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> Mona, you're struggling to make sense of it because you can't see the wood for the trees.  To most of us not heavily invested in whether Phil loves Shirley or Sharon, it appears that he's happy in his marriage with Sharon _for the time being_ despite everything that's gone before. He still cares for Shirley (after all they've been friends for years) and might want a relationship with her again in the future, but I don't think any more can be said than that from what's been played out _recently_.
> 
> There's no point picking at every plot hole because the writers are only human and not every single scene can make perfect sense. There's lots of writers and things get missed or forgotten.  You analyse every word and look exchanged between Phil and Shirley, and I'm afraid a fictional story just isn't going to stand up to such close scrutiny.  The writers intend a scene to be played a certain way, but that can then be interpreted quite differently by the director of the scene and the actors (who might have been thinking about something completely different during filming when they give a look that you ascribe to true love). You just can't expect perfect consistency in those circumstances.
> 
> Also, you have to remember that in real life people are often inconsistent too.  We're humans and not robots.
> 
> You asked in an earlier post what I'm seeing that you're not. The answer is that I can be more objective about Phil/Shirley/Sharon because I feel a great deal less strongly about them than you do.


Absolutely spot on, Dazzle.

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2014), Glen1 (01-01-2015), Perdita (31-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Absolutely spot on, Dazzle.


Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## monalisa62003

> Mona, you're struggling to make sense of it because you can't see the wood for the trees.  To most of us not heavily invested in whether Phil loves Shirley or Sharon, it appears that he's happy in his marriage with Sharon _for the time being_ despite everything that's gone before. He still cares for Shirley (after all they've been friends for years) and might want a relationship with her again in the future, but I don't think any more can be said than that from what's been played out _recently_.
> 
> There's no point picking at every plot hole because the writers are only human and not every single scene can make perfect sense. There's lots of writers and things get missed or forgotten.  You analyse every word and look exchanged between Phil and Shirley, and I'm afraid a fictional story just isn't going to stand up to such close scrutiny.  The writers intend a scene to be played a certain way, but that can then be interpreted quite differently by the director of the scene and the actors (who might have been thinking about something completely different during filming when they give a look that you ascribe to true love). You just can't expect perfect consistency in those circumstances.
> 
> Also, you have to remember that in real life people are often inconsistent too.  We're humans and not robots.
> 
> You asked in an earlier post what I'm seeing that you're not. The answer is that I can be more objective about Phil/Shirley/Sharon because I feel a great deal less strongly about them than you do.


How is phil happy with sharon? did you see him smile at the table at ronnies dinner? the scene outside the house on xmas eve, phil is trying to smile but hes failing to keep a smile on his face.  didnt you see him smile with shirley at the grotto scenes? loads of people commented that phil was actually happy in this episode, so it wasnt just me.  the only time he probably has smiled about sharon was the stockings episode..and thats cos it was mainly about sex!
have phil and sharon kissed on the lips outside the house?  even in a few minutes scene phil is actually talking to shirley and listening to her. i dont see him talking to sharon like he should talk to his wife. he hasnt confided in her about anything. in the scene with ben and johnnys present you can tell phil thinks ben is still gay. has he mentioned this to sharon?

i dont buy phil is that in love with sharon. he doesnt seem bothered in the preview either! 
. theres no way phil is over the moon being with sharon or hell over heels in love with her. how anyone can think this baffles me 

why was he suddenly so hostile towards shirley when he was fine with her before since she returned to the point he was bantering with her.

he has backstabbed sharon at least twice since the wedding and is STILL lying to her about knowing shirley is micks mum. hardly true love to me keeping your ex's secret !

i meant it didnt make sense cos people were giving me mixed opinions ie phil couldnt have shirley in the house cos of sharon but he could slip away and help shirley in fridays episode

i am allowed my own view and i just dont see what your seeing. thats why im debating it. its nothing to do with biased view, i just dont see the connection with phil and sharon that appears to me hes madly in love with her i cant exactly force myself or believe in something that isnt there

----------


## parkerman

I'm afraid it looks as though you are going to have to remain baffled, mona, as the rest of us really couldn't care less.

----------

Glen1 (01-01-2015), Jessie Wallace (31-12-2014), Perdita (31-12-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> I'm afraid it looks as though you are going to have to remain baffled, mona, as the rest of us really couldn't care less.


bit rude, you didnt need to reply if you didnt care. im making plenty of valid points why phil isnt that happy with sharon

----------


## monalisa62003

> I'm afraid it looks as though you are going to have to remain baffled, mona, as the rest of us really couldn't care less.


bit rude, you didnt need to reply if you didnt care. im making plenty of valid points why phil isnt that happy with sharon

this is exactly what happened on the other forums. people didnt like my view so were rude to me. theres nothing i havent put that isnt true about phil re sharon. he might appear to want to spend time with her but he isnt happy when he is with her - you only have to watch the preview to see that( it has spoilers though for tomorrows ep)

----------


## parkerman

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

I think if the killer was Max/Lauren, why wouldnt Emma confront them when they came home looking for her. And the way she called the killer "oh im glad i got a hold of you" - or something along those lines suggests its someone she hadnt immediately seen, ie Max or Lauren.

----------

Dazzle (01-01-2015), maidmarian (01-01-2015), parkerman (01-01-2015), tammyy2j (01-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> this is exactly what happened on the other forums. people didnt like my view so were rude to me


It's not that people don't like your views.  It's the same debate on an endless cycle that people don't enjoy.

The thing is that you're so focused on Phil and Shirley that you can't understand that most other people just aren't that interested in them. They're just one thread of the large fabric of the EastEnders most of us love. To you it's interesting to go over the same points again and again, whereas to the rest of us it gets boring fast I'm afraid.

I enjoy debating with you but I've said my piece several times and other people are getting frustrated, so I'm going to give it a rest now.  If, as you believe, Phil and Sharon are going to crash and burn soon, there may be nothing to debate anyway.

Do you enjoy any other aspects of EE, Mona?  :Smile: 




> I think if the killer was Max/Lauren, why wouldnt Emma confront them when they came home looking for her. And the way she called the killer "oh im glad i got a hold of you" - or something along those lines suggests its someone she hadnt immediately seen, ie Max or Lauren.


Not confronting Max or Lauren (and possibly Abi) at home could be explained by Emma wanting to get them alone I suppose - but I agree it's a stretch.

You make an excellent point about the phrase "I'm glad I got hold of you".  It does sound like it's someone she hadn't seen for a little while.  

You're a pretty good detective, Dan!

----------

Jessie Wallace (01-01-2015), parkerman (01-01-2015), Perdita (01-01-2015), tammyy2j (01-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> You're a pretty good detective, Dan!


Thanks lol but watch it be one of them now xD.

At the moment, I am stuck between Jane or Abi. I am trying to figure out what Emma had figured out. Regrettably I actually didn't see Lucy's last episode.

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Cora leaving because she is guilty? Was Emma talking about Max's car not being there the night Lucy died?

I thought EE was going to kill off Ronnie

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

So Emma said to Max "It wasnt there" so maybe Max is covering up for the real killer, Abi ?? Maybe it was the car taking Lucy's body to the common.

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't like that Denise has been hurting Patrick but I did think we might this type of storyline for her before

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2015), lizann (02-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Brilliantly tense episode!




> I thought EE was going to kill off Ronnie


I kept prevaricating between Ronnie and Emma.  I heard that someone died this episode, and of course Ronnie did technically die.  I was very glad that she lived though.  I still think Emma might die due to her head wound as it's hard to see how the secret's going to be kept for another six weeks if she lives.




> Was Emma talking about Max's car not being there the night Lucy died?





> So Emma said to Max "It wasnt there" so maybe Max is covering up for the real killer, Abi ?? Maybe it was the car taking Lucy's body to the common.


I got the feeling that when Emma was looking at the video earlier in the evening, she may have been looking at the car parked in front of the Beale's house rather than Lauren.  Whoever's it is, maybe it shouldn't have been there and proves the owner's alibi false?

As for what she said to Max, that could refer to something completely different.  He went back to the house to get rid of evidence in a recent episode.  Could that be what wasn't there?

Given that Emma called the killing "murder" to the person she met, I think we can definitively conclude that Lucy's death was murder and not accidental (and that the killer knows full well they're guilty) despite the persistent rumours otherwise.  Anyone disagree with this assessment?

I heard there were supposed to be eleven suspects revealed this episode.  When Emma sent the text, the camera panned around to the people who could have received it.  I can remember Ben, Jay, Lee, Whitney, Max, Lauren, Abi, Peter, Les, Pam and Cindy.  Were Ian and Jane there?  If so, that's more than eleven.  At least we know Lola and Billy are definitely ruled out.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, Ian and Jane were also in the sequence. They were both in the cafe; Jane was seen coming out of the loo with her phone and Ian was just standing in the cafe with his phone. Lola and Billy were also shown with their phones but we know it can't be them as they were seen going to the wedding at the same time as Emma was meeting the murderer.

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

The final shortlist of suspects are Ian, Jane, Cindy, Pam, Les, Denise, Jay, Ben, Peter, Lauren, Abi, Lee, Whitney and Max

Emma would have Pam's mobile number too as she knows Pam's past secret and would go by Emma to her but if one of the Crokers are the killer then I think that is a let down big time

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2015), lizann (02-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

That's fourteen suspects at the moment then.  I guess the outsiders will start to be eliminated now building up the to 30th anniversary.

I agree the Cokers would be disappointing.  The murderer really needs to be someone close to Lucy, and an important character, to make the reveal satisfying.

----------

tammyy2j (02-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I can't quite remember what it was now, but I think there was some reason why it couldn't have been the Cokers. Something to do with the timing of Emma's visit to the park. I'll have to watch it again now....

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I can't quite remember what it was now, but I think there was some reason why it couldn't have been the Cokers. Something to do with the timing of Emma's visit to the park. I'll have to watch it again now....


Yes please.  You can report back to us!  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (02-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I can't quite remember what it was now, but I think there was some reason why it couldn't have been the Cokers. Something to do with the timing of Emma's visit to the park. I'll have to watch it again now....


We still don't really know the Crokers secret

Also did Max burn Emma's file on the case and why did she leave it be seen around at Max's house?

Was Roxy breathalysed as she was drinking

----------


## lizann

lol'd at emma looking at everyone like they are the killer, anna acton is a bad actress, either emma dies or is in a coma until killer is revealed 

how could someone young and small like abi or cindy move lucy's body if she wasn't killed on the common 

i agree if pam or les is the killer it is a fail 

why is ronnie so hell bent on getting rid of nick, he is rotten though he might kill mrs. doyle now to shut her up 

sharon told phil get the money back not don't kill nick she has accepted bad phil  :Stick Out Tongue:  perfect match mona, remember too sharongate, she was the big love of phil's life and still is

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2015), parkerman (02-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

lol'd at emma looking at everyone like they are the killer, anna acton is a bad actress, either emma dies or is in a coma until killer is revealed 

how could someone young and small like abi or cindy move lucy's body if she wasn't killed on the common 

i agree if pam or les is the killer it is a fail 

why is ronnie so hell bent on getting rid of nick, he is rotten though he might kill mrs. doyle now to shut her up 

sharon told phil get the money back not don't kill nick she has accepted bad phil  :Stick Out Tongue:  perfect match mona, remember too sharongate, she was the big love of phil's life and still is

----------


## Dazzle

Nick was back to his nastiest tonight!  :Ninja: 

I'm wondering if Phil will get the blame for cutting the brakes, seeing as witnesses saw him threatening Ronnie.  :Ponder: 




> why is ronnie so hell bent on getting rid of nick


I'd been wondering that.  She did explain to Phil tonight that Nick scared her, but he hasn't done enough to scare steely Ronnie in my opinion (well, up until the crash).  Maybe it can be explained by her feeling protective over the baby?




> how could someone young and small like abi or cindy move lucy's body if she wasn't killed on the common


I guess they'd have to have had help.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

The problem I have with Abi being the murderer is that Emma looked scared in the park. I mean, ok, she killed someone but isnt exactly scary or going to overpower you in a struggle. Of course if it was Abi, Cindy or Pam, they must of got someone to help cover it up.

----------


## Dazzle

> The problem I have with Abi being the murderer is that Emma looked scared in the park.


I agree with that to a certain extent, but if I knew someone murdered in a fit of rage (for example) I'd be wary of them to say the least even if they were physically small.  I think that how far someone is capable of going is often the thing that scares people the most.

Also, we don't actually know Emma met the murderer.  She said "but that's still murder", which could also have been said to someone covering for the killer.

----------

parkerman (02-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

would emma parents be called at the hospital as next of kin not max 

is mrs. doyle going to frame phil to share the money with nick

----------


## lizann

would emma parents be called at the hospital as next of kin not max 

is mrs. doyle going to frame phil to share the money with nick

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Gaaaah I now have a distorted view of Abi... I think shes the murderer so now every time she speaks I'm annoyed and thinking I know your game.

Whoever the killer is, am I the only one shocked that, given we have the list of names, that any of them have managed to pull this murder off and the Police haven't a clue. None of them look like a criminal genius if you ask me.

----------


## lizann

i wonder could emma have been poisoned or died from murder other than the car accident 

carol might do a better job on lucy's murder case now if she takes over from emma  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

i wonder could emma have been poisoned or died from murder other than the car accident 

carol might do a better job on lucy's murder case now if she takes over from emma  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

> i wonder could emma have been poisoned or died from murder other than the car accident


I know the police are useless in EE, but surely the doctors are not that useless as well!

----------


## lizann

> I know the police are useless in EE, but surely the doctors are not that useless as well!


post-mortem examination will tell

----------


## lizann

> I know the police are useless in EE, but surely the doctors are not that useless as well!


post-mortem examination will tell

----------


## tammyy2j

Well I didn't like Emma's exit, didn't like the character much either but I feel her death was a cop out by the writers, give her memory loss as the killer reveal is next month 

Max may have taken a longer way to drive to the hospital to make sure Emma was dead or would die to protect himself or his daughters 

Also why did Billy have pictures of Lucy as he is not a suspect anymore?

I hope once the killer is revealed which I think won't be satisfying to me, the writers go back and point out all the clues that have been given out if any so far 

Good that Cora stayed 

Did Yvonne call the police on Phil or was it Nick?

----------


## Dazzle

> Whoever the killer is, am I the only one shocked that, given we have the list of names, that any of them have managed to pull this murder off and the Police haven't a clue. None of them look like a criminal genius if you ask me.


Ordinary people get away with murder all the time though, and the police in real life are usually far more efficient than soapland Keystone Cops!  :Big Grin: 




> Well I didn't like Emma's exit, didn't like the character much either but I feel her death was a cop out by the writers, give her memory loss as the killer reveal is next month


It was a shockingly low key exit for Emma after yesterday's high drama of Ronnie's near demise. Maybe they were going for the contrast but it felt a bit flat. Poor Emma! She was kind of annoying but I'll miss her.




> Max may have taken a longer way to drive to the hospital to make sure Emma was dead or would die to protect himself or his daughters


I think that too.  He could even have stopped on the way to the hospital to be absolutely sure.  It would also make more sense of the unrealistic way that no one close to Emma got her medical attention sooner.




> Also why did Billy have pictures of Lucy as he is not a suspect anymore?


Covering for someone?  Or maybe he was secretly in love with her?  :Big Grin: 




> Did Yvonne call the police on Phil or was it Nick?


It looks like shifty Yvonne set him up. Will she never learn that Nick won't change?

----------


## sarah c

from Emma having blood coming from her ear, she more than likely had fractured her skull in the accident and the delay in her death was the result of pressure slowly building up as blood seeped into the crack 

could she have noticed that the car in front of the house moved at all? Say Max stating he was in all night and then she realises the car turned round to face the other way or somthing?

and lets face it, Lucy weighed about 2 stone!!! so she could have been nmoved in a large carrier bag from the minute mart!!!

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2015), parkerman (05-01-2015)

----------


## sarah c

I was annoyed at Ronnie coming back from the dead - not that I wanted her to die - but the machine clearly showed no electrical activity iin the heart, and with nothibng stimulating it it just bounces back into life!!!

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2015), Glen1 (06-01-2015), lizann (05-01-2015), parkerman (05-01-2015), tammyy2j (05-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I was annoyed at Ronnie coming back from the dead - not that I wanted her to die - but the machine clearly showed no electrical activity iin the heart, and with nothibng stimulating it it just bounces back into life!!!


It was the sound of her son crying that brought her back, don't you know!  :Big Grin: 

It was absurd stuff but I must admit to having a little tear in my eye...  :Crying:   :Embarrassment:

----------

sarah c (06-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I like seeing Sharon as head of the Mitchell clan. It's about time she has a pivotal role in EE again.  I can't say I'm too upset to see Phil in prison!  :Big Grin: 

Dot's in denial about what Nick's capable of yet again...  :Wal2l: 

Max ripping up Emma's file of evidence: sign of a guilty man or a grieving man?  

I'm disappointed we won't be getting detective Carol!  :Sad:

----------


## Glen1

Max basically tore the papers in half ,so if Carol can salvage them ,use a bit of  cellotape might still be of use . I'm probably being a bit picky but I think the file was in the other side of the cupboard, where Carol put  it, wonder if she had another look at it ? So could still have detective Carol.... :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Wasn't it Emma's bag Carol put in the other side? What's in her bag?

----------

Glen1 (07-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Wasn't it Emma's bag Carol put in the other side? What's in her bag?


Her phone, with texts to the killer...

----------

parkerman (07-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

The plot thickens! 

I thought Abi was looking melodramatically very shifty last night....

----------

Glen1 (07-01-2015), sarah c (08-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

"................."

----------


## Glen1

After the accident Emma searched for the phone ,found it in the gutter and put it her trouser pocket. Wonder how it turned up in the bag ? The hospital would have bagged and tagged her property . Must have missed something.... :Searchme:

----------


## Dazzle

> After the accident Emma searched for the phone ,found it in the gutter and put it her trouser pocket. Wonder how it turned up in the bag ? The hospital would have bagged and tagged her property . Must have missed something....


She sat in the kitchen with Max for a while before he drove her to the hospital, if I remember correctly.  She must have put her phone in her bag while she was there, and the bag got left there when she had to be driven to the hospital quickly.

----------

Glen1 (07-01-2015), parkerman (07-01-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Max didn't seem to light up with interest at the sight of the phone, could be a bluff. Seems to be pointing suspicion elsewhere ? :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

Max hasn't seen the bag yet, has he?

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2015), Glen1 (07-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Max didn't seem to light up with interest at the sight of the phone, could be a bluff. Seems to be pointing suspicion elsewhere ?


I don't think he saw the phone.  Lauren found the bag and showed it to the people who were in the kitchen with her at the time (Abi and Carol I think), but quickly hid it when she heard Max coming.

----------

Glen1 (07-01-2015), parkerman (07-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Oops...Parkerman got in first  :Embarrassment:

----------

Glen1 (07-01-2015), parkerman (07-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

You have to be quick round here, Dazzle. :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2015)

----------


## Glen1

And here's me trying to get a replay on iPlayer. Should know better by now with you pair on the case... :Stick Out Tongue: .. :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Abi looked nervous when Emma's phone was found.

Should it disappear, has to be one of the Brannings. Not Lauren though.

----------


## Dazzle

> You have to be quick round here, Dazzle.


They lied when they said slow and steady wins the race.  :Sad: 




> Should it disappear, has to be one of the Brannings. Not Lauren though.


Agreed.  The fact that Lauren mentioned the phone makes it more likely she's innocent (although Emma could have met someone who was covering for Lauren without the latter's knowledge I suppose).

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Ugggggh 19th Feb hurry uppp.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Abi looked nervous when Emma's phone was found.
> 
> Should it disappear, has to be one of the Brannings. Not Lauren though.


Abi is too obvious imo as is Max and Jane now too 

There is more questions than answers now for me, the reveal better be good and have answers to the many many questions

----------


## Glen1

> Max hasn't seen the bag yet, has he?


Max was in the kitchen doorway just as Lauren was about to put the bag in the cupboard so would have seen the bag but not the phone.

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Abi is too obvious imo as is Max and Jane now too 
> 
> There is more questions than answers now for me, the reveal better be good and have answers to the many many questions


Perhaps... I will riot if its Ian or Lauren. As far as I am concerned, they aren't even suspects for me.

----------

parkerman (07-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Abi is too obvious imo as is Max and Jane now too 
> 
> There is more questions than answers now for me, the reveal better be good and have answers to the many many questions


Perhaps... I will riot if its Ian or Lauren. As far as I am concerned, they aren't even suspects for me.

----------


## parkerman

> I will riot if its Ian or Lauren.


Can I come and watch?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Can I come and watch?


I have utter faith EE wont put me through it.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## Dazzle

> Perhaps... I will riot if its Ian or Lauren. As far as I am concerned, they aren't even suspects for me.


Why not Ian or Lauren?

As far as I'm concerned as long as it's a big character with good motive, or a smaller character with an excellent motive, then I'll be satisfied.  What happened that lead to Lucy's death has got to be believable for the characters involved too.  Oh, and I don't want it to have been an outright accident either.  I don't ask for a lot!  :Big Grin: 

I'd like it to be Ian.  Lauren doesn't interest me so I'm less bothered about her.  I don't want Ian to leave though, so that's a bit of a quandary.




> I have utter faith EE wont put me through it.


That's too much faith to place in the writers Dan.  They may have very different ideas as to what makes a satisfying conclusion than we do.  I do have faith they'll try their best to make the reveal exciting and satisfying though.

----------

Glen1 (07-01-2015), Perdita (07-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Perhaps... I will riot if its Ian or Lauren. As far as I am concerned, they aren't even suspects for me.


ian and rainie off their face on coke kill lucy as she wont share her stash with them  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2015)

----------


## monalisa62003

Tonights episode proves my point. phil doesnt trust sharon

----------


## parkerman

Absolutely, Mona. You were right and all the rest of us were wrong. Thank you.

----------


## monalisa62003

> Absolutely, Mona. You were right and all the rest of us were wrong. Thank you.


did you see the scene at the wedding with phil looking down when sharon held his hand??

there is something tomorrow night that doesnt add up, and i still think it shows he doesnt trust her/isnt really that bothered. if he really wanted sharon in charge he has had plenty of time since the wedding and would have known what hed done and would need to change it now. he hasnt bothered he hadnt even told ben what hed done surely youd tell your own son you put them in charge of the business's

max is breaking my heart, jake is amazing atm, him and steve mcf are the best at emotional scenes

----------


## sarah c

> The plot thickens! 
> 
> I thought Abi was looking melodramatically very shifty last night....


I'm now worried that we are getting too many iffy looks from Abi - thus making her too obvious as the killer, when my money was on her??!!

----------


## Dazzle

I'm surprised that Phil gave power of attorney to the annoying brat that is Ben. Maybe he did it because he thinks he'll be easier to control than Sharon?

I don't understand why Sharon's still keeping the secret about Nick. She knows he set Phil up and she looks bad in front of the rest of the Mitchells by appearing not to be taking action.  Why does she not just tell the family the truth?

I can't sympathise with Max at all, I'm afraid.  I find him selfish and don't believe he truly loved Emma anyway.  He's more sorry for himself than for her.

I'm glad Donna's moved onto the square now so we should see more of her. I think she has the potential to be a good character and she worked well with Pam and Kat tonight.

What does nasty Nick wasn't with that sweet little baby?  :Sad:

----------

tammyy2j (08-01-2015)

----------


## sarah c

ok here is what happened to Lucy (my theory):

Abi killed Lucy
Max helped her move the body in his car - or max's car was used
in moving the body the car returned to the square and is parked facing the other way to when it started
Summerhayes notices this change in the phone footage
max's alibi - backed by Abi - that he was home all night is now shaky
Summerhayes confronts Abi giving her the chance to confess 
Lauren finds out and in a fit of refulsion leaves the square to go and live with Tanya - hence her exit

----------


## sarah c

oh and dont forget

the killer is revealed doesnt necessarily mean the police find out??

----------


## Dazzle

Good theory, but how did Emma get from Max's alibi being shaky to Abi being the killer, Sarah?  I think she'd confront Max first.

----------


## sarah c

> Good theory, but how did Emma get from Max's alibi being shaky to Abi being the killer, Sarah?  I think she'd confront Max first.


ok you've seen my flaw

but to give Abi a chance to come clean before telling Max - if Abi wasnt the killer, then they say no more

----------


## Dazzle

> ok you've seen my flaw
> 
> but to give Abi a chance to come clean before telling Max - if Abi wasnt the killer, then they say no more


Emma could have assumed Max was the killer and told him "you killed Lucy" on the phone.  When they met up though, he could have told her he was covering for Abi and begged Emma to keep their secret.  That makes sense I think.

Do you think Abi killed Lucy because she hated her because of the affair with Max?  Was it deliberate murder or was she just trying to hurt her?

----------


## sarah c

> Emma could have assumed Max was the killer and told him "you killed Lucy" on the phone.  When they met up though, he could have told her he was covering for Abi and begged Emma to keep their secret.  That makes sense I think.
> 
> Do you think Abi killed Lucy because she hated her because of the affair with Max?  Was it deliberate murder or was she just trying to hurt her?


I dont think it was premeditated? I think she probably struck out in anger and it all went wrong

----------


## Dazzle

> I dont think it was premeditated? I think she probably struck out in anger and it all went wrong


I agree. I think that's a believable scenario and I wouldn't be averse to it being correct.

----------

sarah c (09-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> ok here is what happened to Lucy (my theory):
> 
> Abi killed Lucy
> Max helped her move the body in his car - or max's car was used
> in moving the body the car returned to the square and is parked facing the other way to when it started
> Summerhayes notices this change in the phone footage
> max's alibi - backed by Abi - that he was home all night is now shaky
> Summerhayes confronts Abi giving her the chance to confess 
> Lauren finds out and in a fit of refulsion leaves the square to go and live with Tanya - hence her exit


How did Kim and Dean in the pub help Emma crack it though?

----------


## Dazzle

> How did Kim and Dean in the pub help Emma crack it though?


I don't know, but it may have been something they said rather than it being anything to do with them personally.  Some people on other sites think it was the mention of Patrick being alone for "five minutes" that was key.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't know, but it may have been something they said rather than it being anything to do with them personally.  Some people on other sites think it was the mention of Patrick being alone for "five minutes" that was key.


Yes Dean never heard of a phone, Patrick falls and he leaves him alone to go and get Denise

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Probably something to do with time. She also looked at Lauren's video again after cracking the identity. Something on there must be related excluding Lauren as thats farr to obvious.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't know, but it may have been something they said rather than it being anything to do with them personally.  Some people on other sites think it was the mention of Patrick being alone for "five minutes" that was key.


Emma came out of the pub looking at the houses around the Sqaure so did she think Lucy was killed at her own house or Branning's house

----------


## lizann

the charlie and nick scene was nice and touching

max was very scary with lauren

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

how does donna know about linda and dean "affair" and did the vic toilets have a makeover

----------


## parkerman

Any more theories, mona?

----------


## parkerman

Anyway, how come Phil's suddenly got no money? I know Ronnie took the money from the safe, but that was only the money from Archie. I thought he was a very successful business man. Whenever you see him at other times he is always pulling out a big wad of cash from his wallet.

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Anyway, how come Phil's suddenly got no money? I know Ronnie took the money from the safe, but that was only the money from Archie. I thought he was a very successful business man. Whenever you see him at other times he is always pulling out a big wad of cash from his wallet.


and who owns/runs R&R now?

----------


## parkerman

> and who owns/runs R&R now?


Phil does.

----------

sarah c (09-01-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Phil does.


cheers, it must just be that no one works there or goes there anymore?

----------


## parkerman

> cheers, it must just be that no one works there or goes there anymore?


 Perhaps that's why he's run out of money.  :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

Is the R and R club closed?

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Nick really care for his son Charlie and his grandson?

I like the scenes of Aleks and the baby  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Roxy and Charlie are getting very close 

Does Ben want to be next Alan Sugar

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2015), lizann (09-01-2015), parkerman (09-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Does Ben want to be next Alan Sugar


  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Glen1

Lord Ben Mitchell , presenting the  Apprentice with Peggy and Phil Mitchell as wingers , fair sends a shiver down the spine... :Crying:

----------

lizann (09-01-2015), parkerman (09-01-2015), Perdita (09-01-2015)

----------


## monalisa62003

max has control over the arches  cant wait for phil to go ape!

----------

Perdita (09-01-2015), sarah c (13-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

so kat will not stay poor instead of taking the money that was left to zoe all the years back

was that kush in bed with kat or some random fella, she should charge for it as she gives it away freely so much

----------


## lizann

so kat will not stay poor instead of taking the money that was left to zoe all the years back

was that kush in bed with kat or some random fella, she should charge for it as she gives it away freely so much

----------


## Dazzle

Kat was right not to take the money. She still feels like a "dirty girl" deep down due to the abuse, so imagine how she'd feel if she took Harry's money. She'd feel it was some sort of payment for services rendered and would have even less self-respect than she does now (which would deeply affect her children).

Ben's so idiotic and gullible!!  I can't wait to see his face when he finds out that Max duped him lol.  I'm glad the power of attorney thing was a mix-up on Phil's part or that would be some perverse marriage between him and Sharon!

I don't think Lauren can be the killer because she seems to really doubt Max (as opposed to putting on an act). Can she be ruled out now?  I think she probably can (or the writers'll have some serious explaining to do!!).

----------

Glen1 (10-01-2015), parkerman (10-01-2015), sarah c (13-01-2015)

----------


## monalisa62003

> Kat was right not to take the money. She still feels like a "dirty girl" deep down due to the abuse, so imagine how she'd feel if she took Harry's money. She'd feel it was some sort of payment for services rendered and would have even less self-respect than she does now (which would deeply affect her children).
> 
> Ben's so idiotic and gullible!!  I can't wait to see his face when he finds out that Max duped him lol.  I'm glad the power of attorney thing was a mix-up on Phil's part or that would be some perverse marriage between him and Sharon!
> 
> I don't think Lauren can be the killer because she seems to really doubt Max (as opposed to putting on an act). Can she be ruled out now?  I think she probably can (or the writers'll have some serious explaining to do!!).


 if phil was so bothered, he wouldve changed it sooner. its been 3 months since the wedding and he didnt mention it?

but i think it would be stupid if phil wasnt annoyed with sharon theyve lost the arches, if she was more on the ball and not being so rude to ben it might not have happened

----------


## monalisa62003

> Kat was right not to take the money. She still feels like a "dirty girl" deep down due to the abuse, so imagine how she'd feel if she took Harry's money. She'd feel it was some sort of payment for services rendered and would have even less self-respect than she does now (which would deeply affect her children).
> 
> Ben's so idiotic and gullible!!  I can't wait to see his face when he finds out that Max duped him lol.  I'm glad the power of attorney thing was a mix-up on Phil's part or that would be some perverse marriage between him and Sharon!
> 
> I don't think Lauren can be the killer because she seems to really doubt Max (as opposed to putting on an act). Can she be ruled out now?  I think she probably can (or the writers'll have some serious explaining to do!!).


 if phil was so bothered, he wouldve changed it sooner. its been 3 months since the wedding and he didnt mention it?

but i think it would be stupid if phil wasnt annoyed with sharon theyve lost the arches, if she was more on the ball and not being so rude to ben it might not have happened

----------


## parkerman

> if phil was so bothered, he wouldve changed it sooner. its been 3 months since the wedding and he didnt mention it?
> 
> but i think it would be stupid if phil wasnt annoyed with sharon theyve lost the arches, if she was more on the ball and not being so rude to ben it might not have happened


Quite right, mona. Actually, I bet it turns out that he secretly left it to the real love of his life, Shirley and that he gave her all his money, which is why he has none left.

----------


## monalisa62003

> Quite right, mona. Actually, I bet it turns out that he secretly left it to the real love of his life, Shirley and that he gave her all his money, which is why he has none left.


 is there any need for you to be so rude? havee i done anything to you to deserve this? 

wwhy did phil not tell sharon it was shirley who told ronnie about the money and why their so skint ? oh  cos hes protecting her not blabbibg obn her!!

----------


## monalisa62003

> Quite right, mona. Actually, I bet it turns out that he secretly left it to the real love of his life, Shirley and that he gave her all his money, which is why he has none left.


 is there any need for you to be so rude? havee i done anything to you to deserve this? 

wwhy did phil not tell sharon it was shirley who told ronnie about the money and why their so skint ? oh  cos hes protecting her not blabbibg on her!! and why is he constantly lying to sharon that he knows shirley is micks mother? yet again PROTECTING  shirley for no reason!!


i havent made anything upi dont know if you know, but a few years ago steve mcf actually said in an interview shirley was the love of his life. ive not seen anything since where hes said sharon is. funny that.

not telling her he hasnt changed it back and should do after they married is actually wrong. what happened if it was him who ended up in a coma, he wouldnt be able to tell sharon then it was a mistake, hes lucky that its just prison and not half brain dead. any man would tell their wife who they wanted to be with for life that they changed it and would change it back considering he needed her to sign. how on earth did ben not know if he needed ben to sign it?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> if phil was so bothered, he wouldve changed it sooner. its been 3 months since the wedding and he didnt mention it?
> 
> but i think it would be stupid if phil wasnt annoyed with sharon theyve lost the arches, if she was more on the ball and not being so rude to ben it might not have happened


Phil didnt even remember until they came to visit him...

I think he'll be annoyed at Ben, I mean, he was the one that did it not Sharron...




> is there any need for you to be so rude? havee i done anything to you to deserve this? 
> 
> wwhy did phil not tell sharon it was shirley who told ronnie about the money and why their so skint ? oh  cos hes protecting her not blabbibg obn her!!


He didnt tell Shirley about alerting Ronnie because it doesnt matter. Ronnie stole the cash, not Shirley. Its not important.

Phil and Sharron are together for the foreseeable future and I think all these "signs" you're seeing are nothing. If you look hard enough, you can see anything.

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2015), parkerman (11-01-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Phil still has feelings for Shirley though.

----------


## Dazzle

> He didnt tell Shirley about alerting Ronnie because it doesnt matter. Ronnie stole the cash, not Shirley. Its not important.


Totally agree Dan.  

Also, I've said this before but it bears repeating: we can't assume that just because we haven't seen characters saying/doing something, that they didn't take place.  Take the above example of Phil telling Sharon about Shirley and Ronnie - he may have told her but the writers didn't consider it an important enough scene to show.  The same goes for Phil not telling Sharon about Ben and Abi, which Mona kept alluding to in her posts.  It's obvious that he did indeed tell her but it wasn't an essential scene for us to see.  

We need to use our imagination to fill in the blanks as it's impossible to show all the character interactions that happen, and frankly it'd be pretty boring viewing if all minor interactions were shown.

----------

Glen1 (11-01-2015), parkerman (11-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I'm still not really clear why the Â£19,500 left to Kat in Harry's will has only just come to light, some 12 years after it was revealed he left Â£18,000 to Zoe.... :Confused:

----------


## Perdita

> Totally agree Dan.  
> 
> Also, I've said this before but it bears repeating: we can't assume that just because we haven't seen characters saying/doing something, that they didn't take place.  Take the above example of Phil telling Sharon about Shirley and Ronnie - he may have told her but the writers didn't consider it an important enough scene to show.  The same goes for Phil not telling Sharon about Ben and Abi, which Mona kept alluding to in her posts.  It's obvious that he did indeed tell her but it wasn't an essential scene for us to see.  
> 
> We need to use our imagination to fill in the blanks as it's impossible to show all the character interactions that happen, and frankly it'd be pretty boring viewing if all minor interactions were shown.


Maybe we need to stop using our imagination and just watch as things unfold????

----------


## Perdita

> Totally agree Dan.  
> 
> Also, I've said this before but it bears repeating: we can't assume that just because we haven't seen characters saying/doing something, that they didn't take place.  Take the above example of Phil telling Sharon about Shirley and Ronnie - he may have told her but the writers didn't consider it an important enough scene to show.  The same goes for Phil not telling Sharon about Ben and Abi, which Mona kept alluding to in her posts.  It's obvious that he did indeed tell her but it wasn't an essential scene for us to see.  
> 
> We need to use our imagination to fill in the blanks as it's impossible to show all the character interactions that happen, and frankly it'd be pretty boring viewing if all minor interactions were shown.


Maybe we need to stop using our imagination and just watch as things unfold????

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe we need to stop using our imagination and just watch as things unfold????


Well, yes, I see what you're saying - that we shouldn't let our imaginations run wild and invent unlikely events.

The point I was trying to make to a certain poster though is that life goes on as normal for the characters when they're off-screen and we have to understand that things are said and done which aren't shown.  For example, we're not shown the characters going to the loo several times a day, but we know that it's supposed to happen.

We're only shown the dramatic highlights of the characters' lives.

----------

Glen1 (12-01-2015), parkerman (11-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I'm still not really clear why the Â£19,500 left to Kat in Harry's will has only just come to light, some 12 years after it was revealed he left Â£18,000 to Zoe....


Hmm Maybe Charlie had it and gave it to Moe during the holidays. Maybe Charlie thought it was best to not tell her as he knew she wouldnt accept it and only decided to give her it when he heard how she is struggling with money ?.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I'm still not really clear why the Â£19,500 left to Kat in Harry's will has only just come to light, some 12 years after it was revealed he left Â£18,000 to Zoe....


Hmm Maybe Charlie had it and gave it to Moe during the holidays. Maybe Charlie thought it was best to not tell her as he knew she wouldnt accept it and only decided to give her it when he heard how she is struggling with money ?.

----------


## Dazzle

> Hmm Maybe Charlie had it and gave it to Moe during the holidays. Maybe Charlie thought it was best to not tell her as he knew she wouldnt accept it and only decided to give her it when he heard how she is struggling with money ?.


I've read elsewhere that it's the money that was left to Zoe, but that she doesn't want.  I suppose interest would account for the Â£1,500 difference.

----------

parkerman (11-01-2015), tammyy2j (12-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

That could be it, Dazzle. Though that does mean Harry didn't actually leave it to Kat, so it's not quite the "blood money", Kat is making it out to be if Harry left it to his daughter. 

Mind you, I can still perfectly understand why Kat wouldn't want to touch it. However, just tearing up the cheque doesn't mean the money is not still there.

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2015), tammyy2j (12-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Hmm Maybe Charlie had it and gave it to Moe during the holidays. Maybe Charlie thought it was best to not tell her as he knew she wouldnt accept it and only decided to give her it when he heard how she is struggling with money ?.


mo had the cheque zoe got years back but never cashed or lodged it so mo said kat should use it zoe must not have wanted it for so long despite she is on the run too over den's murder 

also charlie is or was in lanzarote but kat or mo said they left him the kids so where is he?

----------


## tammyy2j

How can Max take the Arches, wouldn't any documents to be legal need both Ben and Phil's signatures

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> How can Max take the Arches, wouldn't any documents to be legal need both Ben and Phil's signatures


Ben has power of attorney meaning he can make any decisions, so no I don't believe he needs Phil's signature

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## parkerman

> mo had the cheque zoe got years back but never cashed or lodged it so mo said kat should use it zoe must not have wanted it for so long despite she is on the run too over den's murder 
> 
> also charlie is or was in lanzarote but kat or mo said they left him the kids so where is he?


If she got the cheque years ago it would no longer be valid. Cheques are only valid for six months. In any case, if it was made out to Zoe, Kat wouldn't be able to cash it.

----------


## parkerman

> Ben has power of attorney meaning he can make any decisions, so no I don't believe he needs Phil's signature


 Yes, that's right. That's the point of giving power of attorney.

----------


## maidmarian

> If she got the cheque years ago it would no longer be valid. Cheques are only valid for six months. In any case, if it was made out to Zoe, Kat wouldn't be able to cash it.


its correct about the 6 months of course
and now amount is 1500 more.So been
somewhere to get interest?

So either it was banked in an a/c that
both Charlie and Zoe had access to
or if Zoe was still under 18 at time
could Charlie have been designated
guardian/trustee but there would
have to be paperwork ( cant cash/ deposit 
other peoples cheques easily now because
of fraud/money laundering regs)

Or perhaps simplest reason- didn't
give plot a couple mins more thought
and come up with something plausible.

----------


## maidmarian

> If she got the cheque years ago it would no longer be valid. Cheques are only valid for six months. In any case, if it was made out to Zoe, Kat wouldn't be able to cash it.


its correct about the 6 months of course
and now amount is 1500 more.So been
somewhere to get interest?

So either it was banked in an a/c that
both Charlie and Zoe had access to
or if Zoe was still under 18 at time
could Charlie have been designated
guardian/trustee but there would
have to be paperwork ( cant cash/ deposit 
other peoples cheques easily now because
of fraud/money laundering regs)

p.s if original cheque not cashed-solicitors
d/w estate couldnt certify they had concluded
matters and perhaps put money  in a central
fund for unclaimed legacies.?? where it would
accrue interest.
Then perhaps Zoe recently did ask for
money but for cheque to be made out 
Kat. All very complicated and not sure
if possible

Or perhaps simplest reason- didn't
give plot a couple mins more thought
and come up with something plausible.

----------

parkerman (12-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Sadly, I think your last explanation is most likely the correct one, maidmarian.

And, of course, tearing up the cheque means very little as the money will still be in the account.

----------

maidmarian (12-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Sadly, I think your last explanation is most likely the correct one, maidmarian.
> 
> And, of course, tearing up the cheque means very little as the money will still be in the account.


Thanks very much. I put a ps in original post
which crossed with yours.
People do decline legacies so there must be
a legal procedure. Soaps always say they've
had medical advice when d/w a health story
- so must have access to advice on basic
legal matters.

In the scenarios in Heir Hunters people
havent left wills and relatives have to be
found or money goes to Crown.
Here there are known relatives and ??
a Will.
Going to Bed!

----------

parkerman (12-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Sadly, I think your last explanation is most likely the correct one, maidmarian.
> 
> And, of course, tearing up the cheque means very little as the money will still be in the account.


Thanks very much. I put a ps in original post
which crossed with yours.
People do decline legacies so there must be
a legal procedure. Soaps always say they've
had medical advice when d/w a health story
- so must have access to advice on basic
legal matters.

In the scenarios in Heir Hunters people
havent left wills and relatives have to be
found or money goes to Crown.
Here there are known relatives and ??
a Will.
Going to Bed!

----------


## flappinfanny

Max you are a dead man walking when philth has finished panto and gets out of the nick. :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2015), Glen1 (12-01-2015), parkerman (12-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Thanks very much. I put a ps in original post
> which crossed with yours.
> People do decline legacies so there must be
> a legal procedure. Soaps always say they've
> had medical advice when d/w a health story
> - so must have access to advice on basic
> legal matters.
> 
> In the scenarios in Heir Hunters people
> ...


I know this is all getting very legal and complicated, but surely the only way for the money to go to Kat would be for Zoe to have accepted the inheritance and then made out the cheque. She couldn't instruct the solicitors to alter Harry's will and pay the money to Kat. So the money must be in Zoe's account now.

Mustn't it?  :Ponder:

----------


## maidmarian

> I know this is all getting very legal and complicated, but surely the only way for the money to go to Kat would be for Zoe to have accepted the inheritance and then made out the cheque. She couldn't instruct the solicitors to alter Harry's will and pay the money to Kat. So the money must be in Zoe's account now.
> 
> Mustn't it?


yes -it must -if she accepted it initially and
then put in an a/c but never touched it.
Then decided to give to Kat - that would mean
a new cheque could be written.

If she declined it initially -the solrs couldn't
change Harrys will but they would also have
to put the money somewhere separate .
I dont know if having declined u can then
change your mind years later.
And if she was a minor when Harry died
dont know if legally could decline-
perhaps put in a form of trust a/c till older.

Your suggestion would be easier in plot line
terms-so lets hope so.

Interesting if more explanation given in the
prog- as I understood this to be the beginning
of a big new story for Kat(unless got it wrong)
so would expect more to be said about it over
next few months!

----------

parkerman (12-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I know this is all getting very legal and complicated, but surely the only way for the money to go to Kat would be for Zoe to have accepted the inheritance and then made out the cheque. She couldn't instruct the solicitors to alter Harry's will and pay the money to Kat. So the money must be in Zoe's account now.
> 
> Mustn't it?


yes -it must -if she accepted it initially and
then put in an a/c but never touched it.
Then decided to give to Kat - that would mean
a new cheque could be written.

If she declined it initially -the solrs couldn't
change Harrys will but they would also have
to put the money somewhere separate .
I dont know if having declined u can then
change your mind years later.
And if she was a minor when Harry died
dont know if legally could decline-
perhaps put in a form of trust a/c till older.

Your suggestion would be easier in plot line
terms-so lets hope so.

Interesting if more explanation given in the
prog- as I understood this to be the beginning
of a big new story for Kat(unless got it wrong)
so would expect more to be said about it over
next few months!

----------


## parkerman

Kat was born in 1971 and was, what 13 or 14, when Zoe was born, meaning she was born in 1984/5, so she would have been 17/18 when Harry died.

----------

maidmarian (12-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Please bear in mind folks that what I read about Kat's legacy actually being Zoe's was a comment on a social networking site and not direct from an official source.

If it is true, and the amounts involved suggest it could be, then perhaps Harry stipulated in his will that Kat should get the money if Zoe declined it?  It's all very convoluted!  I hope we get a proper explanation.

----------

parkerman (12-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

(Oops...I forgot to use the "Go Advanced" button to avoid double posting!  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## parkerman

> I hope we get a proper explanation.


Some hopes, Dazzle. This is Eastenders! :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2015), maidmarian (12-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Ben has power of attorney meaning he can make any decisions, so no I don't believe he needs Phil's signature


And without a solicitor it is still legal?

----------


## parkerman

Yes.You don't need a solicitor.

----------

maidmarian (12-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> And without a solicitor it is still legal?


this would be a general.power of attorney as
Phil is not mentally unfit to conduct his affairs.
It has to specify what "power" you are giving
to.the "attorney" eg all financial affairs or over
seeing a property sale and period of time can
 be specified. There are downloadable
forms on internet.
Needs to be signed by donor and witnessed
by a third party not the attorney. Can be cancelled
verbally and does not need a solictor or to be
registered with authorities- just produced when
needed.

There is also a lasting power of attorney to
be used in eg dementia cases. More complicated
and more safeguards.

so Lizann - in this case it would be legal without
a solicitor.

unless someone questioned Phils sanity !!!

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2015), Perdita (12-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> And without a solicitor it is still legal?


this would be a general.power of attorney as
Phil is not mentally unfit to conduct his affairs.
It has to specify what "power" you are giving
to.the "attorney" eg all financial affairs or over
seeing a property sale and period of time can
 be specified. There are downloadable
forms on internet.
Needs to be signed by donor and witnessed
by a third party not the attorney. Can be cancelled
verbally and does not need a solictor or to be
registered with authorities- just produced when
needed.

There is also a lasting power of attorney to
be used in eg dementia cases. More complicated
and more safeguards.

so Lizann - in this case it would be legal without
a solicitor.

unless someone questioned Phils sanity !!!

----------

parkerman (12-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Yes.You don't need a solicitor.


thanks v much. Admirably concise.!

----------

parkerman (12-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Yes.You don't need a solicitor.


thanks v much. Admirably concise.!

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I'm afraid I have a bit of a thing about solicitors! People always think you have to go to them about most things when in fact you don't and it is usually just as easy and definitely much cheaper to do it yourself! However, I will say your fuller answer was very educational. Thank you.

I take it from some of your answers that you have had legal training. So I'm sorry if my view doesn't chime with your own. But could I just say that some of my best friends are solicitors!  :Big Grin:

----------


## maidmarian

> Yes, I'm afraid I have a bit of a thing about solicitors! People always think you have to go to them about most things when in fact you don't and it is usually just as easy and definitely much cheaper to do it yourself! However, I will say your fuller answer was very educational. Thank you.
> 
> I take it from some of your answers that you have had legal training. So I'm sorry if my view doesn't chime with your own. But could I just say that some of my best friends are solicitors!


I dont have any legal training - just had a somewhat
litigious father - whose opinion of solictors was very
similar to your own.
I have helped friends/ relatives to find info they need
on occasions.
 I did apply for a clerical position in the court service
 when I left school - but there was a train strike-
I missed the interview - was given another one
at a later date and then a job elsewhere.

----------

parkerman (12-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Yes, I'm afraid I have a bit of a thing about solicitors! People always think you have to go to them about most things when in fact you don't and it is usually just as easy and definitely much cheaper to do it yourself! However, I will say your fuller answer was very educational. Thank you.
> 
> I take it from some of your answers that you have had legal training. So I'm sorry if my view doesn't chime with your own. But could I just say that some of my best friends are solicitors!


I dont have any legal training - just had a somewhat
litigious father - whose opinion of solictors was very
similar to your own.
I have helped friends/ relatives to find info they need
on occasions.
 I did apply for a clerical position in the court service
 when I left school - but there was a train strike-
I missed the interview - was given another one
at a later date and then a job elsewhere.

----------


## lizann

one handed charlie really got stuck into ben

can ben lie and say he didn't sign anything max faked his signature is there any witness abi would lie for ben

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2015), tammyy2j (13-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

He can say it if he likes, but it won't do him any good. He would have to go to court to prove it and how would he prove it?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Max hasn't sent the papers off yet, for what I saw he still has them when he had a drink. If Sharron submits her papers before Max surely that would stop Max's plan?

----------


## lizann

> Max hasn't sent the papers off yet, for what I saw he still has them when he had a drink. If Sharron submits her papers before Max surely that would stop Max's plan?


i hope she does, really don't want max to win and get the arches, smug bald git

----------


## lizann

> Max hasn't sent the papers off yet, for what I saw he still has them when he had a drink. If Sharron submits her papers before Max surely that would stop Max's plan?


i hope she does, really don't want max to win and get the arches, smug bald git

----------


## parkerman

Max said he'd lodged the papers with his solicitor.

Anyway, where do you think he has to send the papers off to?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Max said he'd lodged the papers with his solicitor.
> 
> Anyway, where do you think he has to send the papers off to?


Yeah but later you saw that he still had them. He lied.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## parkerman

Duplicate copies, which is quite normal. Anyway, as I said, where do you think he has to send them off to? And where do you think Sharon has to submit her papers to?

If he has Ben's signature on a dated document which he has it's a signed contract. It doesn't matter what Sharon does as Phil signing the power of attorney papers over to her will post date the agreement with Ben.

----------


## parkerman

"...."

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Duplicate copies, which is quite normal. Anyway, as I said, where do you think he has to send them off to? And where do you think Sharon has to submit her papers to?
> 
> If he has Ben's signature on a dated document which he has it's a signed contract. It doesn't matter what Sharon does as Phil signing the power of attorney papers over to her will post date the agreement with Ben.


I domt know how all this works, I assumed theyd have to send them somewhere official.

----------


## Dazzle

> one handed charlie really got stuck into ben


He certainly did!  :EEK!: 

I'm so glad Charlie's had his eyes opened about Nick. I wonder what he'll do now he knows? I also wonder if he'll be able to forgive Yvonne who helped cover for Nick. Maybe she'll say she was under Nick's spell lol.  Charlie's grief felt very real.

I'm wondering if Shabnam's secret has something to do with a child after her conversation with Stacey. Maybe she had a child and gave it up to the father in Pakistan because she couldn't cope?  Perhaps she was even paid to do so (which would explain the money)? Her guilt could explain why she's far more strictly religious than she used to be.  I'm certain it's something to do with a child anyway.

----------

Glen1 (13-01-2015), parkerman (13-01-2015), sarah c (13-01-2015), tammyy2j (13-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I domt know how all this works, I assumed theyd have to send them somewhere official.


In the case of Power of Attorney you do, you have to register it with the Office of the Public Guardian. You have to send off the form together with the appropriate fee. Once this has been done and no-one objects to the registration (which Ben could do of course), the Public Guardian must register it. They must do this after three weeks. The Public Guardian must notify the donor once it is registered. As you can see this process actually takes some time.

Signing over the business to Max however is instantaneous.Once Ben's signed the contract in front of a witness it becomes legally binding immediately. so there is no chance of Sharon ever being able to beat Ben to it.

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2015), Glen1 (13-01-2015), maidmarian (13-01-2015), sarah c (13-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

........................

----------


## maidmarian

> In the case of Power of Attorney you do, you have to register it with the Office of the Public Guardian. You have to send off the form together with the appropriate fee. Once this has been done and no-one objects to the registration (which Ben could do of course), the Public Guardian must register it. They must do this after three weeks. The Public Guardian must notify the donor once it is registered. As you can see this process actually takes some time.
> 
> Signing over the business to Max however is instantaneous.Once Ben's signed the contract in front of a witness it becomes legally binding immediately. so there is no chance of Sharon ever being able to beat Ben to it.


sorry parkerman -I must have missed
the bit where it was said it was a Lasting
power of Attorney - which does have to
be registered with Office of Public Guardian.

there are many different sorts -general ordinary
lasting enduring etc . Different names in different
parts of UK - different rules & powers to cover
all situations from.permanent impairment down
to short- term problem.

It does stress in guidance how careful people
have to be to get right sort or they may not
acheive what they wish.

Your point about contract is very important.

----------

Glen1 (13-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## sarah c

> Ben has power of attorney meaning he can make any decisions, so no I don't believe he needs Phil's signature


if power of attorney is in place then Ben acts on Phils behalf in all things and doesnt need Phil's input

however....drawing up power of attorney is one thing, to use it you have to 'activate' it which is done through the Courts and takes a few weeks, so Ben/Phil didnt have time to do this and it cant be valid

----------


## parkerman

> if power of attorney is in place then Ben acts on Phils behalf in all things and doesnt need Phil's input
> 
> however....drawing up power of attorney is one thing, to use it you have to 'activate' it which is done through the Courts and takes a few weeks, so Ben/Phil didnt have time to do this and it cant be valid


The Power of Attorney for Ben was drawn up yonks ago. It's not new. That's why he's changing it to Sharon.

----------


## sarah c

> The Power of Attorney for Ben was drawn up yonks ago. It's not new. That's why he's changing it to Sharon.


but it wasnt 'activated' ages ago was it? otherwise ben would've known about it? 

I know it is the writers thinking we are all a bit dim, but it was rushed and in place far too quickly. Plus it was ritchie that came back from seeing Phil and announce ben had the 'power' why did Phil not stop it then if he didnt want it to stabd?

----------


## parkerman

Yes, it's certainly one of those storylines dreamt up by the scriptwriters as a "convenient" way of allowing Max to get back at Phil. It has no basis in any sort of reality at all.

----------

Glen1 (13-01-2015), sarah c (13-01-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> Yes, it's certainly one of those storylines dreamt up by the scriptwriters as a "convenient" way of allowing Max to get back at Phil. It has no basis in any sort of reality at all.


In reality would the person nominated as Attorney have to be informed and given the option to decline or accept the position .I suppose they would need to sign and have witnessed a document to the effect ?

----------


## sarah c

> In reality would the person nominated as Attorney have to be informed and given the option to decline or accept the position .I suppose they would need to sign and have witnessed a document to the effect ?


my father put POA in place for me in case he went demented, and I was told about it, and knew it was there on standby? It still took the best part of a month to 'activate' when it needed to be

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2015), Glen1 (13-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Can't wait for Phil finding out and then getting out of prison. Don't want to be in Max's shoes right now.

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2015), tammyy2j (13-01-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Can't wait for Phil finding out and then getting out of prison. Don't want to be in Max's shoes right now.


Phil will just use brute force, whereas max does have the law on his side (albeit acquired in a dodgy way!!)

max needs to get the locks changed on the Arches and establish occupation pdq

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=sarah c;815171]my father put POA in place for me in case he went demented, and I was told about it, and knew it was there on standby? It still took the best part of a month to 'activate' when it needed to be[/QUOTE

A person who has mental ability at the time
can put in place  a lasting power of attorney
in case the time comes when they no longer
have that ability. It does need to be activated
and the Court of Protection  is involved because
their main duty is protect those who do not
have mental ability or have serious illness etc.

 It must have been v upsetting
for you Sarah but the bureaucracy is to protect
vulnerable people from being taken advantage of.
Sometimes a medical opinon will be needed
about the severity of the illness.

But in Phils case - none of the above seems
to.apply. And as he has been in prison a
"few" times( according to profile on internet)
he must have needed powers of attorney
before- to oversee his business affairs etc
and then cancelled them when released.
These would normally have been "ordinary"
ones with specific powers for stated periods.

So we are probably back to it not making
sense and not likely to- and the viewers
not seeing the document so ....

----------

parkerman (13-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

> He certainly did! 
> 
> I'm so glad Charlie's had his eyes opened about Nick. I wonder what he'll do now he knows? I also wonder if he'll be able to forgive Yvonne who helped cover for Nick. Maybe she'll say she was under Nick's spell lol.  Charlie's grief felt very real.
> 
> I'm wondering if Shabnam's secret has something to do with a child after her conversation with Stacey. Maybe she had a child and gave it up to the father in Pakistan because she couldn't cope?  Perhaps she was even paid to do so (which would explain the money)? Her guilt could explain why she's far more strictly religious than she used to be.  I'm certain it's something to do with a child anyway.


I like Stacey and Shabham being friends and her potential romance with Kush and yes after her chat about how Stacey is coping on her own with Lily it does seem she could have a child

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

According to the government's website, Phil could have appointed Ben as a lasting power of attorney over his property and financial affairs:

*"A lasting power of attorney (LPA) is a legal document that lets you (the âdonorâ) appoint one or more people (known as âattorneysâ) to help you make decisions or make decisions on your behalf.

This gives you more control over what happens to you if, for example, you have an accident or an illness and canât make decisions at the time they need to be made (you âlack mental capacityâ).

You must be 18 or over and have mental capacity â the ability to make your own decisions â when you make your LPA.

There are 2 types of LPA:

    health and welfare
    property and financial affairs

You can choose to make one type or both."*

Ben must have signed forms at the time so he couldn't have not known what was happening (unless his signature was forged - which I wouldn't put past Phil and Ritchie).  If he knew, maybe he just assumed it'd been rescinded by now.

*"The donor will ask you to be their attorney. If you agree, youâll need to sign their lasting power of attorney (LPA) form."*

Sarah's right that an LPA needs to be registered, but it could have been done straight away which would make it stand right now.

*"Register your LPA with the Office of the Public Guardian (this can take up to 10 weeks)."

"It can be used as soon as itâs registered, with your permission."*

This all seems to fit into the current storyline to me.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Phil will just use brute force, whereas max does have the law on his side (albeit acquired in a dodgy way!!)
> 
> max needs to get the locks changed on the Arches and establish occupation pdq


Perhaps but doesn't matter if Max has the law or not. Phil will either force Max to hand it back over or else.

Best case scenario for Max is to actually be Lucy's killer so he is safe away from Phil. xD

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Phil will just use brute force, whereas max does have the law on his side (albeit acquired in a dodgy way!!)
> 
> max needs to get the locks changed on the Arches and establish occupation pdq


Perhaps but doesn't matter if Max has the law or not. Phil will either force Max to hand it back over or else.

Best case scenario for Max is to actually be Lucy's killer so he is safe away from Phil. xD

----------


## tammyy2j

If Charlie tells Max that Nick is the real cause of the crash Max might show some heart and give the Arches back to Phil and Ben

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> If Charlie tells Max that Nick is the real cause of the crash Max might show some heart and give the Arches back to Phil and Ben


Hmm perhaps but not quite sure if Phil would call it quits. I'd like to think there is good in Phil.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## Dazzle

I've been doing some more thinking about the power of attorney business.  

If I'm remembering the sequence of events correctly, Phil found out about Sharon and Marcus trying to con him several weeks before the wedding (which is when he and Ritchie set up the power of attorney).  

The thing is, Phil didn't even know where Ben was at this time as the latter didn't turn up until a day or two before the wedding, so the signature _must_ have been forged.  If Ben realised this, he was hardly going to complain since it gave him what he wanted.

I wish the writers would make the details clear but I suppose they think the average viewer neither knows nor cares about the finer details of the law (the same goes for Kat's inheritance too).  To be honest, the details of the POA didn't occur to me until you lot started discussing it.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## maidmarian

> According to the government's website, Phil could have appointed Ben as a lasting power of attorney over his property and financial affairs:
> 
> *\"A lasting power of attorney (LPA) is a legal document that lets you (the âdonorâ) appoint one or more people (known as âattorneysâ) to help you make decisions or make decisions on your behalf.
> 
> This gives you more control over what happens to you if, for example, you have an accident or an illness and canât make decisions at the time they need to be made (you âlack mental capacityâ).
> 
> You must be 18 or over and have mental capacity â the ability to make your own decisions â when you make your LPA.
> 
> There are 2 types of LPA:
> ...


I agree with your summary above Dazzle
had read the info on website and the info
 abt variations recently and before ( for family
 reasons)
As you will know there is a lot more- but
too much to quote.
Government guidance on a website is their
current interepation of the law and the
acts that underpin it. People can and do
challenge their intereptations in test cases-
unlikely in EE but does happen in real life
and where big legal firms  get their income.


Its when its in a personal  context you can
see its potential effects on real people.


But re Phil- it just seems a bit out of character 
as he as been in a similar siuation various times
before ( when Ben either not born or child) -
I thought he would have a different attitude
to handing  over the  control of an LPA
when there are other ways of doing things.

But soap characters do change over years
and are perceived in various ways by different
viewers.

Purely as a matter of interest- I know you
pay attention to detail and I have missed
some bits recently (being away on family
matters) - have you heard the term 
Lasting Power of Attorney actually mentioned 
on the prog or just Power of Attorney?

It would be very boring to have everything
spelt out in detail. But sometimes a couple
of clear sentences would avoid confusion
and there are repititious bits could be cut!!

wait to see what happens next!

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Purely as a matter of interest- I know you
> pay attention to detail and I have missed
> some bits recently (being away on family
> matters) - have you heard the term 
> Lasting Power of Attorney actually mentioned 
> on the prog or just Power of Attorney?


No, the term Lasting Power of Attorney hasn't been used on the programme.

I searched for "Power of Attorney" but that brings you to the LPA page on the government's website.  There's also Enduring Power of Attorney, but that's now been superceded by Lasting Power of Attorney.

I didn't read any of the numerous legal websites that came up on my search in depth, but did spot "Limited Power of Attorney" being mentioned.  Since the government's information fit with the storyline I just went with that in my post.

Regarding whether it's in Phil's character to do such a thing, I'd say that since the point was to cut Sharon out of his affairs when he married her, I can go along with it.  Ben wasn't in Phil's life at the time so it must have seemed very unlikely that Ben would ever get power over Phil's affairs.  I guess Phil forgot about it with the shooting drama etc.

----------

maidmarian (13-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

babe was or is on love with stan too, he must have been a looker in his hay day  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2015), tammyy2j (14-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Excellent episode last night!

I wonder if Nick's gone for good? I can't see it somehow.  I'm sure the resolution to this story will be much more dramatic.  Yvonne's goodbye felt more final.

I'm torn between feeling sorry for Dot and being frustrated at her gullibility. At least she's accepted Nick's guilt quickly this time I suppose.

I must say that Aleks had shown a whole new layer of his personality playing the househusband.  I think he's been a bit of a saint personally.  I know Roxy wanted to be with Ronnie but surely the latter would've preferred that her sister spent the majority of her time looking after the baby, not leaving him with latest in a long line of boyfriends.

I wish Jay would just tell Abi her boyfriends gay!  But then, would she believe him?

----------

Glen1 (14-01-2015), tammyy2j (14-01-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Cracking episode , the whole storyline has become a welcome break from the Lucy Beale whodunit or who didn't do it imo. Thought there was a distinct tear in John Altman's eyes in his final scenes with June Brown , perhaps it was their last time as Nick and Dot ,and he was sensitive to that.

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2015), maidmarian (14-01-2015), tammyy2j (14-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Cracking episode , the whole storyline has become a welcome break from the Lucy Beale whodunit or who didn't do it imo. Thought there was a distinct tear in John Altman's eyes in his final scenes with June Brown , perhaps it was their last time as Nick and Dot ,and he was sensitive to that.


Do you think Nick's gone for good then Glen?  I thought it was too low key an exit and I also had the feeling the denoument of the story would happen during the 30th anniversary week (I try to avoid reading spoilers).  It sounds like I was wrong!  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (14-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Nick's been such an iconic character throughout Eastenders history, right from the very first scene of the very first episode. I can't imagine they would let him go out in such a low key way.

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2015), Glen1 (14-01-2015), tammyy2j (14-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Nick's been such an iconic character throughout Eastenders history, right from the very first scene of the very first episode. I can't imagine they would let him go out in such a low key way.


I hope you're right!  :Smile:

----------


## Glen1

> Do you think Nick's gone for good then Glen?  I thought it was too low key an exit and I also had the feeling the denoument of the story would happen during the 30th anniversary week (I try to avoid reading spoilers).  It sounds like I was wrong!


I wouldn't think it's his finale , for the reasons you give Dazzle, but maybe his last one to one scenes with June . It might just have been cigarette smoke in his eyes .... :Smile:  ,filming out of sequence, and I'm jumping to conclusions (again)... :Smile:  I certainly hope it isn't the last we see of him.

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2015), maidmarian (14-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Do you think Nick's gone for good then Glen?  I thought it was too low key an exit and I also had the feeling the denoument of the story would happen during the 30th anniversary week (I try to avoid reading spoilers).  It sounds like I was wrong!


 I thought Id read about Nick being in 30th
anniversary too but cant find it now.

In an interview with John Altman in Oct.2014
 about his return to EE. -its mentioned that
producer has promised " the Nick story to
end all Nick Stories."As its not an interview
with the producer cant be sure he said that.-
but we havent really had anything so
dramatic yet!

But I hope he did say it and that Nick does 
return even  if just a short visit - deserves a
 good story.
There have been rumours in.press etc of v
dramatic story for Dot & Nick but not happened
yet and you dont like spoilers and not sure if true-
so leave it there.

just hoping more to come and that even if he 
is in   30t that that is not final!! for ever.

----------

Glen1 (14-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> There have been rumours in.press etc of v
> dramatic story for Dot & Nick but not happened
> yet and you dont like spoilers and not sure if true-
> so leave it there.
> 
> just hoping more to come and that even if he 
> is in   30t that that is not final!! for ever.


I don't read the spoilers but do take part in spoiler threads when I can see there's lots of discussion going on (as I enjoy the speculation), so I inevitably learn of major upcoming plots.  I've read that   Spoiler:    Nick's apparently murdered   although I have no idea whether it's been confirmed or is just rumour, or when it's likely to take place.  That's why I'm not sure if last night was Nick's final scene or not.

I hope that whatever happens isn't final too!

----------

Glen1 (14-01-2015), maidmarian (14-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Am I fool because I do think Nick does genuinely cares for Charlie and Dot and I did like their scenes 

Loved Yvonne's line to Nick your mother in their fight  :Stick Out Tongue:  I wonder did she really burn all the money 

Charlie needs to tell Max and Dot the police about Nick 

I hate that Jay wont be honest with Abi about Ben, as annoying as she is, he must have loved her at one point they were together so long he owes her that at least

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2015), Glen1 (14-01-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> Cracking episode , the whole storyline has become a welcome break from the Lucy Beale whodunit or who didn't do it imo. Thought there was a distinct tear in John Altman's eyes in his final scenes with June Brown , perhaps it was their last time as Nick and Dot ,and he was sensitive to that.


My fault, thought I should clarify what I meant by" final scenes" ,  the time factor in the episode maybe explains it better. Didn't wish to imply that it was the last we would ever see of Nick in the current storyline ...

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2015), maidmarian (14-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Am I fool because I do think Nick does genuinely cares for Charlie and Dot and I did like their scenes


He did seem to genuinely care.  Maybe he's really mellowing a little in his old age?  I think Nick will always be numero uno to Nick though, however much he mellows.




> I hate that Jay wont be honest with Abi about Ben, as annoying as she is, he must have loved her at one point they were together so long he owes her that at least


I think to be fair that he did try to tell her at the beginning, but she didn't believe him and accused him of being jealous.  Maybe I'm imagining that scene...




> My fault, thought I should clarify what I meant by" final scenes" ,  the time factor in the episode maybe explains it better. Didn't wish to imply that it was the last we would ever see of Nick in the current storyline ...


Ah right, you meant the final scene they filmed together.  I understand now.  :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (14-01-2015), maidmarian (14-01-2015), tammyy2j (15-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I've read that   Spoiler:    Nick's apparently murdered


Yes   Spoiler:     by Dot

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2015), Glen1 (14-01-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Knew about the likelihood of the first part but not that the second was confirmed .which it obviously is. I really never thought the second  part would happen. EE anniversary week should be mind blowing, wow.

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Has it been confirmed??

----------


## parkerman

No, it's still unconfirmed - as far as I know.

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2015), Glen1 (14-01-2015), Perdita (14-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Spoiler:     http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...p1mXJjDCAget42

----------

Glen1 (14-01-2015), maidmarian (14-01-2015), Perdita (14-01-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Well judging by various national press websites I've just read ,looks very convincing.

----------

Perdita (14-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Has Ben even seen Lexi?

----------

lizann (15-01-2015), parkerman (15-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Good point, Tammy. It's easy to forget he's her father.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Good point, Tammy. It's easy to forget he's her father.


But he doesn't want to see her though. Ben made that clear when Lola was worrying when he came back.

----------

Dazzle (15-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## Perdita

I hope that Shirley will regret moving Dean into the pub ... and going by the look on Dot's face when Nick thanked her for the goodies .... maybe the reports posted in the spoiler thread are true  :EEK!:

----------

Dazzle (16-01-2015), Glen1 (15-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

shirley was very harsh to lee and nancy and tina was right she is mick's mom too, shirley will regret moving in dean

i cant believe dot is still helping nick

so much for max's feelings for emma, he proved he didn't care much for her by keeping the garage never mind nick being responsible for the accident 

how is phil going to get out now

----------

Dazzle (16-01-2015), Glen1 (15-01-2015), tammyy2j (15-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

shirley was very harsh to lee and nancy and tina was right she is mick's mom too, shirley will regret moving in dean

i cant believe dot is still helping nick

so much for max's feelings for emma, he proved he didn't care much for her by keeping the garage never mind nick being responsible for the accident 

how is phil going to get out now

----------


## Glen1

Totally shocked at Dot's actions helping Nick. After she threw him out, never thought for a split second she'd be looking after him. Must be  having some sort of mental breakdown ? Is the place where Nick is hiding supposed to be where Reg Cox lived.  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (16-01-2015), tammyy2j (15-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Totally shocked at Dot's actions helping Nick. After she threw him out, never thought for a split second she'd be looking after him. Must be  having some sort of mental breakdown ? Is the place where Nick is hiding supposed to be where Reg Cox lived.


Yes I am shocked at Dot too 

I think Nick is hiding in the Slater house that burnt 

How is Phil going to get out if no one will tell on Nick and Yvonne, I expected Dot first to be straight at the police station tonight

----------

Glen1 (16-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Yes I am shocked at Dot too 
> 
> I think Nick is hiding in the Slater house that burnt 
> 
> How is Phil going to get out if no one will tell on Nick and Yvonne, I expected Dot first to be straight at the police station tonight


Im a bit shocked at Dot - not always the
upright character over the years - but this
is bad- unless she already has a plan.

Re Phil - has it been said anywhere that
he will in 30th anniv prog. Major character
so would be-if from inside-disrupt flow
of episode?

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Ben will go to the Police when he hears they don't plan on going.

----------


## lizann

> Ben will go to the Police when he hears they don't plan on going.


will he want phil out so soon as max still owns the garage

----------

maidmarian (16-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Ben will go to the Police when he hears they don't plan on going.


will he want phil out so soon as max still owns the garage

----------


## Dazzle

I think Dot must have her reasons for hiding Nick. Perhaps so she can shop him to the police? Phil's unlikely to get out if Nick disappears. As Perdy says, perhaps Dot has even more sinister plans for her son!  :EEK!: 

I really don't see how the writers can justify Shirley moving Dean into the Vic! It's like she suddenly doesn't care about Mick's feelings at all after a whole year of putting him first over Dean.  Whatever she believes happened between Linda and Dean, it'll be incredibly painful for Mick to find the latter living in his home when he returns.  What can Shirley possibly hope to gain?

I was thinking during the Carter discussions about putting Sylvie in a home that those scenes must be very difficult for Timothy West, given that his real wife, Prunella Scales, is sadly in the early stages of Alzheimer's herself.  :Sad: 

Nice to see the Masoods getting more screen time.

----------

Glen1 (16-01-2015), parkerman (16-01-2015), tammyy2j (16-01-2015)

----------


## Kim

> also charlie is or was in lanzarote but kat or mo said they left him the kids so where is he?


He must be back at Lynne's now. Kat mentioned him being there when she was asking Stacey if they could all stay another night. She said that Little Mo was too far away and Charlie and Lynne didn't have the room.

Pretty sure Belinda has a villa in Lanzarote as well as the house in Canterbury, so she must have been out there for a while and invited Charlie over over Christmas. I think Mo went to stay at the villa with Belinda back in 2009 when Jean was going off the rails because Sean left.

----------

lizann (16-01-2015), tammyy2j (16-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Be good to see one of the other Slater girls back for a visit, I liked Belinda if she was a bit scatty 

I really didn't like Dot and Shirley's behaviour in last night's episodes, Nick could have killed the baby how can Dot help him

----------


## tammyy2j

It is a shame Stan is dying, he is a great character well played by Timothy West

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2015), Glen1 (16-01-2015), lizann (16-01-2015), maidmarian (16-01-2015), Perdita (16-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

dull and lame return for mick and linda only kim was funny poor fats being put with sonia even carol be better

----------


## parkerman

I can't help feeling that Ronnie must have the most awful bed sores by now. She is always shown lying in the same position.

----------


## parkerman

> Is the place where Nick is hiding supposed to be where Reg Cox lived.


Would be a nice touch if it was. But I assume Nick is hiding in Kat and Alfie's former house at 31 Albert Square. Reg Cox lived at 23B.

----------


## Dazzle

I thought it was a very well written episode by Sharon Marshall tonight. Great community feel with plenty of undercurrents and tensions simmering away.

I suppose Mick and Linda's dramatic entrance just as Shirley was somewhat cringingly crowned queen of the Vic was a bit cliched though!  :Big Grin: 

I hope Dean and Shirley get what's coming to them!  :Angry: 

I prefer Kat when she's acting like the Kat Slater of old.

----------

Glen1 (17-01-2015), parkerman (17-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

quote from post by Dazzle***
I hope Dean and Shirley get what's coming to them!  :Angry: 

I prefer Kat when she's acting like the Kat Slater of old.[/QUOTE]**


hear !hear! to both above!mm

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2015), Glen1 (17-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Kim

> Totally shocked at Dot's actions helping Nick. After she threw him out, never thought for a split second she'd be looking after him. Must be  having some sort of mental breakdown ? Is the place where Nick is hiding supposed to be where Reg Cox lived.


Yes it is.

Number 23 has been converted between a house and a flat several times though. It was flats when Reg lived there and he was killed (by Nick) in the upstairs one.

----------

Glen1 (17-01-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Looked fire damaged , might also be a clue to the "explosive" way Nick meets his maker. Four weeks seems a long time for him to remain hidden there. No money no choice rule applies for him I reckon.

----------


## lizann

dot really don't care phil is in jail and is innocent that isn't very christian of dot, very unlike her

----------

tammyy2j (20-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> dot really don't care phil is in jail and is innocent that isn't very christian of dot, very unlike her


Yeah and I don't like the fact she has once again, as far as we know, gone crawling back to Nick. What must he do to make her turn her back on him completely.

----------

tammyy2j (20-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## tammyy2j

I really am in shock as Dot's behaviour with Nick what else must he do now for her to serve all ties with him, attack or attempt to murder Fatboy 

Shirley keeps saying Dean is her son she must stand by him but so is Mick 

I hope Linda got through to Shirley somehow so she may doubt Dean now I do think perhaps deep down she knows he is messed up he may have done it

Linda and Mick need to tell Lee and Nancy the truth fast as you Nancy is thinking affair 

I cant believe Tina asked Linda was the story of the rape true, she is doubting her now too and Stan being an old man so old fashioned in his views believes Dean his grandson 

I am liking this take control Sharon proving she is a Mitchell  :Stick Out Tongue:  I don't know how Phil will get put given Yvonne is awol and Nick in hiding and everyone wants to protect Dot

----------


## parkerman

As far as the Phil storyline goes, I still can't get over the fact that he is suddenly broke. He has three businesses (well, did have till Ben signed one over to Max) and is always show to be rolling in money. How come he is suddenly broke?

----------


## tammyy2j

> As far as the Phil storyline goes, I still can't get over the fact that he is suddenly broke. He has three businesses (well, did have till Ben signed one over to Max) and is always show to be rolling in money. How come he is suddenly broke?


Ronnie took a fair chuck of his cash to pay Nick but yes he has the club (if still open), Sharon's pub, the house and the garage (which is now Max's), has he loans or mortgages on the house and businesses?

----------


## parkerman

The cash Ronnie took was over and above what Phil makes out of his businesses. It was part of the money Archie left to Roxy. That was just extras.

----------


## tammyy2j

> The cash Ronnie took was over and above what Phil makes out of his businesses. It was part of the money Archie left to Roxy. That was just extras.


Is Sharon and Marcus still taking chucks he don't know about  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (20-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

If I were Linda I couldn't stand to be in the same house as Stan knowing he believes her a liar. He'd have to go, dying or not I'm afraid.  I think Tina's confused about what to believe because of Shirley's poison, but I think she'll believe Linda when she hears her side.

Shabnam's comments about running to lose weight and her alluding to having known a certain type of man were interesting.  :Ponder: 




> dot really don't care phil is in jail and is innocent that isn't very christian of dot, very unlike her


I didn't get the impression Dot doesn't care about Phil.  Sharon's assured her she can get him out without the Cottons being involved.  We don't know Dot's motivation yet but I'd be astonished if she was putting Nick first given what he's done.




> I am liking this take control Sharon proving she is a Mitchell


Me too.  I love strong and feisty Sharon.




> As far as the Phil storyline goes, I still can't get over the fact that he is suddenly broke. He has three businesses (well, did have till Ben signed one over to Max) and is always show to be rolling in money. How come he is suddenly broke?


I think Ronnie took all of Phil's ready cash and the rest is tied up. We don't know for a fact that the money in the safe was Roxy's - that could be long gone.  Didn't Shirley say something like "ask Phil about Roxy's money"?  She didn't specify an amount or what has happened to it. It could be invested and tied up for all we know.

Phil's businesses probably bring in lots of cash but what I don't understand is that Ritchie's been his lawyer for years and knows all about his assets.  Therefore, even though he didn't have the cash to hand, surely she'd know he's good for it sooner or later?

----------

parkerman (20-01-2015), tammyy2j (20-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Phil's businesses probably bring in lots of cash but what I don't understand is that Ritchie's been his lawyer for years and knows all about his assets.  Therefore, even though he didn't have the cash to hand, surely she'd know he's good for it sooner or later?


Yes, that's what I was really getting at, Dazzle. I can't remember the exact words but at one point Ritchie asked Sharon if Phil had any assets. I thought to myself, well, yes, she knows better than anyone that he has The Arches, R&Rs and the Albert, why is she asking? 

But, in any case, I still can't believe that Phil has no money left. I know someone as dodgy as Phil would try and get out of paying as much tax as possible, but he would have to make it look good, so surely he has at least one bank account with enough money in to look good. Also, I know that interest rates are no great shakes at the moment, but again, wouldn't Phil have money in some sort of savings, not just leave it as cash in his safe? None of it rings true to me that he has no money.

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2015), tammyy2j (20-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> But, in any case, I still can't believe that Phil has no money left. I know someone as dodgy as Phil would try and get out of paying as much tax as possible, but he would have to make it look good, so surely he has at least one bank account with enough money in to look good. Also, I know that interest rates are no great shakes at the moment, but again, wouldn't Phil have money in some sort of savings, not just leave it as cash in his safe? None of it rings true to me that he has no money.


Another point is that I've always assumed that Phil's doing dodgy deals off-screen, but we've now been told that's not the case.  It doesn't ring true to me that Phil's no longer involved in the criminal underworld and couldn't access funds that way.

It's all a bit contrived but I'm enjoying the storyline anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

is dean and shirley paying phil back money for the hair salon?

richie must not have been paid in a while and this is why she don't want to work for phil or his minions anymore

----------


## lizann

is dean and shirley paying phil back money for the hair salon?

richie must not have been paid in a while and this is why she don't want to work for phil or his minions anymore

----------


## Dazzle

> richie must not have been paid in a while and this is why she don't want to work for phil or his minions anymore


That doesn't make sense to me given that Phil had a hundred thousand sitting in a safe, and he'd want to keep Ritchie (who's kept him out of prison on numerous occasions) onside surely?

----------

maidmarian (20-01-2015), parkerman (20-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Great acting by all tonight especially Kellie as Linda

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2015), Jessie Wallace (21-01-2015), lizann (21-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Linda's smile at the end of the episode was really heartwarming! You could see the weight had physically lifted from her shoulders.  

It's a shame that Dean will almost certainly not be prosecuted but I think it was worth Linda reporting the rape anyway because at least he'll be interrogated by the police, which I imagine is an unpleasant experience.  I think in real life such an ordeal might be enough to stop some rapists from repeating their crime.

Does Shirley really believe Dean? I don't think so, she just didn't want to lose him again.

----------

Glen1 (21-01-2015), lizann (21-01-2015), parkerman (21-01-2015), tammyy2j (21-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I agree, Dazzle. I think Linda's sincerity hit home when Shirley asked her about what happened that night. She believed her all right. On the other hand she could see that Dean was lying, but, as you say, she doesn't want to lose him again. How far she can continue with this contradiction between what she knows to be true and what she would like to be true remains to be seen.

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2015), Glen1 (21-01-2015), lizann (21-01-2015), tammyy2j (21-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I agree, Dazzle. I think Linda's sincerity hit home when Shirley asked her about what happened that night. She believed her all right. On the other hand she could see that Dean was lying, but, as you say, she doesn't want to lose him again. How far she can continue with this contradiction between what she knows to be true and what she would like to be true remains to be seen.


I'm glad you're of the same opinion as I am that Dean was lying (as opposed to being deluded).

----------

parkerman (21-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I definitely think he is lying, though there is some element of self-justification in it. But he knows what he did.

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2015)

----------


## sarah c

ok I am now on Peter to be the murderer of Lucy? just because of last nights hint at the NTA - so someone inside the beale house etc etc

or is that what we are meant to think?

----------


## Dazzle

> ok I am now on Peter to be the murderer of Lucy? just because of last nights hint at the NTA - so someone inside the beale house etc etc
> 
> or is that what we are meant to think?


On the Lucy thread we all seem in agreement that Lucy must have died in her room, so Peter's a very likely suspect.  Forum member xxDanxx put forward a great theory - you should check it out!

----------


## sarah c

> On the Lucy thread we all seem in agreement that Lucy must have died in her room, so Peter's a very likely suspect.  Forum member xxDanxx put forward a great theory - you should check it out!


the 'Jane' theory?? yes i have read it

it does make sense, but how the body was moved, I'd like a few more thoughts/ideas? and why the common near her business meeting/flat sales?

apart from Lauren and Lucy, and max - no one had ever mention or shown they knew the common existed before?

----------


## Dazzle

> the 'Jane' theory?? yes i have read it
> 
> it does make sense, but how the body was moved, I'd like a few more thoughts/ideas? and why the common near her business meeting/flat sales?
> 
> apart from Lauren and Lucy, and max - no one had ever mention or shown they knew the common existed before?


The common is close to the square so I assume that all of the characters were familiar with it even if they've never mentioned it.  The body may have been dumped there just because it was the closest place that would be deserted at the time (to give the killer some breathing space before Lucy was found).  Bodies are commonly dumped/buried in woodland.

How the body was moved needs to be explained for any potential killer, but it'd be more difficult for a woman of course.

----------

parkerman (22-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

I believe Lucy's body was moved because the act itself was an accident rather than intentional murder. I can't really see any reason as to why someone who intended to kill her would move her body.

The only really plausible explanation I have is that it was an accident and the real killer probably assumed if the murder took place inside the Beale house, the Beale family would be very high suspects. If this is the reason the body was moved, the chance of the murderer being a Beale Family member/Jane is very high. Of course, my theory is still Jane.

----------

maidmarian (22-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## lizann

max and sharon have chemistry, wonder how sharon will make max pay

poor mick a lot to take in

tina was great with mick as was lee and nancy with linda

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2015), Glen1 (23-01-2015), tammyy2j (23-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

max and sharon have chemistry, wonder how sharon will make max pay

poor mick a lot to take in

tina was great with mick as was lee and nancy with linda

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I believe Lucy's body was moved because the act itself was an accident rather than intentional murder. I can't really see any reason as to why someone who intended to kill her would move her body.
> 
> The only really plausible explanation I have is that it was an accident and the real killer probably assumed if the murder took place inside the Beale house, the Beale family would be very high suspects. If this is the reason the body was moved, the chance of the murderer being a Beale Family member/Jane is very high. Of course, my theory is still Jane.


I think moving bodies makes people look guilty, intentional or not.  Accidents happen, so why act in this way?  Never understand all this in soaps!

----------

lizann (23-01-2015), parkerman (23-01-2015), tammyy2j (23-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I think moving bodies makes people look guilty, intentional or not.  Accidents happen, so why act in this way?  Never understand all this in soaps!


I agree-but this time we have 2 suspects with
"body moving" facilities- the Cokers.
But do they have a motive? or is there one
of the other suspects they would help?
were they in list of suspects to cloud issue.
So far xxdanxx s theory seems best and
well thought out-but there is the moving of
body.!

----------


## maidmarian

a

----------


## Dazzle

Superb, intense, heartwarming, heartbreaking episodes tonight. I haven't got enough superlatives for the acting and writing. It was in a soap league if it's own, up there with the best dramas.  I love the Carters!!  :Thumbsup: 

The only thing that sticks in my craw is Mick and Linda forgiving Shirley for siding with Dean.  We as viewers can see why she's doing it, but I don't think Mick and Linda could forgive no matter what sob story Shirley tells.  Yes, if she realises Dean's guilty and begs their forgiveness, but not while she's adamant that Linda's lying to save face!  :Angry: 




> I believe Lucy's body was moved because the act itself was an accident rather than intentional murder. I can't really see any reason as to why someone who intended to kill her would move her body.


Just look at the news any day and you'll see murderers having moved/hidden bodies for any number of reasons - usually to distance themselves from the act.  

It's far more difficult for me to believe that someone moved the body after an accident.  If someone dies of a true accident and no one's to blame it's pure stupidity to try and cover it up.  Add to that the fact that pathologists can usually tell the difference between accidental blows and deliberate ones by the pattern of the skull fractures.  

The police are adamant it's murder and must have good reason for that so, unless more evidence comes to light, I can't see the blow that killed Lucy as being anything other than deliberate.  A deliberate blow, even if it was only intended to cause injury and not to kill, is still classed as murder.  Plus there's Emma (a former police officer so she knows her stuff) calling it murder, and I'll be astonished and disappointed if the killing turns out to be some silly accident.  (It wouldn't exactly be the first time I'd be disappointed in the resolution of a story in a soap of course!)




> max and sharon have chemistry, wonder how sharon will make max pay


Max and Sharon have been very entertaining recently.  Feisty Sharon's back to her best and "mad Max" is a vast improvement on sleazy Max.  I can't wait to see him and Phil as enemies.  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (23-01-2015), Jessie Wallace (24-01-2015), lizann (23-01-2015), parkerman (23-01-2015), tammyy2j (23-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Superb, intense, heartwarming, heartbreaking episodes tonight. I haven't got enough superlatives for the acting and writing. It was in a soap league if it's own, up there with the best dramas.  I love the Carters!! 
> 
> The only thing that sticks in my craw is Mick and Linda forgiving Shirley for siding with Dean.  We as viewers can see why she's doing it, but I don't think Mick and Linda could forgive no matter what sob story Shirley tells.  Yes, if she realises Dean's guilty and begs their forgiveness, but not while she's adamant that Linda's lying to save face!


You think Shirley realising that Linda has reported it to the Police should be a bit weird if she was lying. Surely Shirley should further doubt her son. I believe she does deep down already.

Dazzle - accidental death was wrong, I meant manslaughter. Lack of sleep... Haha

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Superb, intense, heartwarming, heartbreaking episodes tonight. I haven't got enough superlatives for the acting and writing. It was in a soap league if it's own, up there with the best dramas.  I love the Carters!! 
> 
> The only thing that sticks in my craw is Mick and Linda forgiving Shirley for siding with Dean.  We as viewers can see why she's doing it, but I don't think Mick and Linda could forgive no matter what sob story Shirley tells.  Yes, if she realises Dean's guilty and begs their forgiveness, but not while she's adamant that Linda's lying to save face!


You think Shirley realising that Linda has reported it to the Police should be a bit weird if she was lying. Surely Shirley should further doubt her son. I believe she does deep down already.

Dazzle - accidental death was wrong, I meant manslaughter. Lack of sleep... Haha

----------

tammyy2j (23-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Dazzle - accidental death was wrong, I meant manslaughter. Lack of sleep... Haha


We're on the same page I think, just using different terminology.  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Danny Dyer and Timothy West on top form in the acting last night 

I loved how Tina was with Mick, it makes no difference to her and to Stan either that Mick is Shirley's son 

So Mick was 14 when Linda had Lee like Shirley with him

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2015), Glen1 (23-01-2015), lizann (23-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought last night Shirley was going to say Mick was conceived from rape (I forgot about the love of her life Buster  :Stick Out Tongue: ) and also Dean might confess the truth to Shirley after he said to her that she really believed him

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2015), lizann (23-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Sylvie's turned out to really vile and I can't feel sorry for her even with the Alzheimer's.  Stan isn't much better either, and now he wants his poor kids to help him die - as if they're not traumatised enough by all the revelations!

----------

Glen1 (24-01-2015), lizann (23-01-2015), Perdita (23-01-2015), tammyy2j (24-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Sylvie's turned out to really vile and I can't feel sorry for her even with the Alzheimer's.  Stan isn't much better either, and now he wants his poor kids to help him die - as if they're not traumatised enough by all the revelations!


she was horrid

----------


## lizann

> Sylvie's turned out to really vile and I can't feel sorry for her even with the Alzheimer's.  Stan isn't much better either, and now he wants his poor kids to help him die - as if they're not traumatised enough by all the revelations!


she was horrid

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Whatever happened to Sharon's kid, he's nowhere to be seen.

----------


## parkerman

> Whatever happened to Shannon's kid, he's nowhere to be seen.


 Do you mean Sharon? Anyway, he's gone where all soap children go. He's not the first to disappear for months, years at a time, and no doubt will not be the last.

----------

lizann (27-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Whatever happened to Sharon's kid, he's nowhere to be seen.


hanging out with bobby

----------

parkerman (27-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Whatever happened to Sharon's kid, he's nowhere to be seen.


hanging out with bobby

----------


## tammyy2j

Was Sharon's real mother on the show before?

----------


## Perdita

I don't think so, she was adopted by Angie and Den Watts, I am not aware she ever tried to trace her birth mother

----------


## Kim

> Was Sharon's real mother on the show before?


Yes, Sharon met her birth mother in the show in 1990. Sharon decided to stop contact when she realised that her mother only saw her as a friend and not as a daughter. 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...ers_%281990%29

Sharon also referenced meeting her birth mother in 2004, when Pat was talking to her about the Ian/Bobby/Garry situation.

----------

lizann (27-01-2015), Perdita (27-01-2015), tammyy2j (27-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

alfie and jane as a couple could be good as well as max and sharon

max has some brass balls to go visit phil in jail and tell him about taking the garage 

i even thought max and emma's mother were going to kiss

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

alfie and jane as a couple could be good as well as max and sharon

max has some brass balls to go visit phil in jail and tell him about taking the garage 

i even thought max and emma's mother were going to kiss

----------


## parkerman

I thought the idea that Carol should actually think that Max was trying it on with Emma's mum was so completely unbelievable that it just completely ruined that whole scene and storyline for me.

----------

Dougie (28-01-2015), flappinfanny (29-01-2015), tammyy2j (29-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I thought the idea that Carol should actually think that Max was trying it on with Emma's mum was so completely unbelievable that it just completely ruined that whole scene and storyline for me.


max likes his ladies much younger

----------

tammyy2j (29-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I thought the idea that Carol should actually think that Max was trying it on with Emma's mum was so completely unbelievable that it just completely ruined that whole scene and storyline for me.


max likes his ladies much younger

----------


## maidmarian

> max likes his ladies much younger


what about the woman in the white suit- she 
looked older than him. I thought he was meant
to be her toyboy!!. But my cousin said she has
looked a lot better in other progs.
So.I wasnt on message with the storyline!

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Perdita

> what about the woman in the white suit- she 
> looked older than him. I thought he was meant
> to be her toyboy!!. But my cousin said she has
> looked a lot better in other progs.
> So.I wasnt on message with the storyline!


I think you mean Vanessa Gold (Zoe Lucker), she only stayed about a year but I quite liked her  :Smile:

----------

maidmarian (28-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> what about the woman in the white suit- she 
> looked older than him. I thought he was meant
> to be her toyboy!!. But my cousin said she has
> looked a lot better in other progs.
> So.I wasnt on message with the storyline!


I think you mean Vanessa Gold (Zoe Lucker), she only stayed about a year but I quite liked her  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

how did drunk max get in to see phil in prison so fast

----------


## flappinfanny

phil is about as scary as dale winton. 'bitch' max is so funny.  you just knew the way sharon was with max he was going to change his mind. 

Enjoyable scenes with sonia, jane and linda. ian in a kilt.  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2015), lizann (29-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

gerebal ian  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (29-01-2015)

----------


## alan45

> how did drunk max get in to see phil in prison so fast


Didnt you know that Beetroot man has all the Met Police, Judiciary and HM Prison service in his pocket.  He is the Mr Big of London Crime.

----------

lizann (29-01-2015), maidmarian (29-01-2015), tammyy2j (29-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

hmmm Linda,  I don't think it is over ......

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

so massod has a granddaughter from shabham

----------


## flappinfanny

kim was great as dame shirl. tina was rather good as well.

the scenes with shab's and stace were very good, kellie bright and danny dyer put in another stonking performance.  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2015), tammyy2j (30-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Kim has a great voice, did very well as Dame Shirley

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

OMG Dean is Shabham's baby's father, what a surprising well kept hidden twist

----------

Glen1 (31-01-2015), maidmarian (30-01-2015)

----------


## Kim

Sorry, did I just tune into Hollyoaks by accident?

----------

parkerman (30-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Sorry, did I just tune into Hollyoaks by accident?


 :Stick Out Tongue: 

No it was EE

I guess Dean having this kid means he isn't Linda's baby's real father hopefully and explains why Dean will be staying around 

I don't think Dean raped Shabham, she said he was messed up as his dad died so he was drunk I think

----------


## tammyy2j

Linda can expect everyone on the square to know and be talking now

----------


## lizann

dean spiked stacey's drink could have done same to shabham

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> dean spiked stacey's drink could have done same to shabham


agreed.
also thought term " serial rapist " had been
mentioned somewhere in storyline?
but I dont see Dean staying and now having
child - constitutes the "justice " we were
promised

----------

lizann (31-01-2015), parkerman (31-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't think Dean raped Shabham, she said he was messed up as his dad died so he was drunk I think


I think Dean may have raped Shabnam but she doesn't realise it at the moment.

My reasons for thinking this:-

1.  It all ties in with Linda's rape plot and Dean (hopefully) getting his comeuppance.  He's obviously not going to get justice on Linda's word alone.

2. Shabnam was a party girl but she was still a Muslim and a virgin so I find it highly unlikely that she'd have consented to losing her virginity during a casual encounter in a club toilet of all places, drunk or not.  

3. We know that Dean has a history of spiking drinks - he did it to Stacey for a "laugh" many years ago.

4.  She said Dean's forgotten the encounter.  Again highly unlikely!  It's more probable in my opinion that he blanked Shabnam afterwards because he was pretending to her that it never happened (the same way he pretended to Linda afterwards that it was a one night stand).

5.  Shabnam felt bad enough about the whole thing that she left her daughter on a doorstep.  I don't think that was down to fearing her family's reaction alone.  She's a strong character and she obviously cared for the baby.  This speaks to me of trauma, even if Shabnam herself doesn't yet recognise it as such.




> ...I dont see Dean staying and now having
> child - constitutes the "justice " we were
> promised


More than one victim's word might get a conviction.

----------

Glen1 (31-01-2015), lizann (31-01-2015), maidmarian (31-01-2015), Perdita (31-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

That might all be true, Dazzle, but how is this going to come out? How can they prove some six years later that Dean spiked Shabnam's drink and/or raped her? If the fact that Linda didn't report the rape for a few months goes against her, surely waiting six years is far too long, especially as Shabnam doesn't know if he raped her or not.

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2015), Glen1 (31-01-2015), lizann (01-02-2015), maidmarian (31-01-2015), Ruffed_lemur (01-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

shabham said she used sneak out to clubs and drink with carly and dawn they could be called back to give evidence

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2015), flappinfanny (01-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> That might all be true, Dazzle, but how is this going to come out? How can they prove some six years later that Dean spiked Shabnam's drink and/or raped her? If the fact that Linda didn't report the rape for a few months goes against her, surely waiting six years is far too long, especially as Shabnam doesn't know if he raped her or not.


_If_ my theory's correct I suspect Stacey (who looked very dubious about the whole thing) will make Shabnam see that she acted out of character and wasn't in a fit state to consent to the sex.  If she were to go to the police, trained officers might be able to ascertain this too through carefully taking her through events.  Then, as Lizann says, there may be other witnesses.

I don't know...I just think a pattern emerging may help get a conviction somehow.

I was also struck with the thought that Shabnam might kill Dean when she realises what he did and that the trauma caused by his actions made her to abandon the baby.  We've been told recently that   Spoiler:    Dean's comeuppance will be shocking.  
Alternatively, this theory could be total cr*p of course!  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (01-02-2015), parkerman (31-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

I think your theory is very good and I hope
that it happens as u say or in a very similar
way.
The only prob is it  has been said that there
will be justice but not of the legal kind.

I know I had read abt " serial rapist" in
the publicity so I hope Shabnam does realise
that her current recollections may not be
the truth and its good she has a friendship
with Stacey.You probably have read an
interview with the actress who plays
Shabnam that was posted today in Shabnam
Masood thread and it sounds as tho after
talking to Stacey - she starts to reassess things.

I hope so both to help justice along and
because of her potential relationship with Kush.

----------

Dazzle (01-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> That might all be true, Dazzle, but how is this going to come out? How can they prove some six years later that Dean spiked Shabnam's drink and/or raped her? If the fact that Linda didn't report the rape for a few months goes against her, surely waiting six years is far too long, especially as Shabnam doesn't know if he raped her or not.


Good points.  I didn't get the impression he'd raped Shabnam.  In any case, I thought Dean's comeuppance was down to a confrontation with Mick?

----------

parkerman (01-02-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

a good episode with the carter scenes. all the carter clan were good. the only down side was the duff duff.

----------

Dazzle (01-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't think Dean raped Shabham

While Dazzle has made some good points above, the old Shabham was never devout in her religion practice as the new one is and she said how her family disowned Syed over his money problems and also then over his sexual preference so I assume Shabham knew they would to her too also

I think Shabham seeing Dean with Stacey and Lily has made her now think more about their daughter Roya 

I would like to see Carly back does she know about Mick did Shirley or Dean tell her?

----------

Dazzle (01-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Kush have kid(s) too, I remember him saying his wife or girlfriend died

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't think Dean raped Shabham


I hope we find out one way or another in Monday's episode.

----------

lizann (02-02-2015), maidmarian (01-02-2015), tammyy2j (01-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I hope we find out one way or another in Monday's episode.


Yes I hope so too 

Sometimes EE reveal too many plots at once that interact but are rushed not make sense contradicting previous storylines

----------

maidmarian (02-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

What was Jane thinking when she got that wedding outfit   :EEK!:

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2015), flappinfanny (03-02-2015), lizann (03-02-2015), tammyy2j (02-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> What was Jane thinking when she got that wedding outfit


Or picking Sonia as her bridesmaid surely Tanya returning would mean her for the job 

Did Dean confess to Shirley, I think after her chat with Stacey she knows he is guilty

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2015), flappinfanny (03-02-2015), lizann (03-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I think he did admit it to Shirley in his own way ... sure she sent Lola away because she is now realising that Deano is guilty

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2015), lizann (03-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think he did admit it to Shirley in his own way ... sure she sent Lola away because she is now realising that Deano is guilty


Yes sending Lola away for her safety from Dean, Shirley knows deep down he is guilty 

I was expecting Stacey to ask Shabham are you sure he didn't spike your drink or rape her so I think Shabham's toilet quickie with drunk Dean was consensual unless more is to come out

Good to see Sharon also stick up for her mate Linda and believe her, I am liking this Sharon

----------


## lizann

> What was Jane thinking when she got that wedding outfit


borrowed from dot  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2015), flappinfanny (03-02-2015), tammyy2j (03-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

> What was Jane thinking when she got that wedding outfit


borrowed from dot  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flappinfanny

a good start to the week. i think shirley is starting to believe dean did rape linda. nice scenes with sonia and jane. had to smile at the pauline reference. i hope jane's mum does come to the wedding. i loved linda baron in this role. i hear mr hardy sent twitter into melt down.  :Wub:

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Yes sending Lola away for her safety from Dean, Shirley knows deep down he is guilty 
> 
> I was expecting Stacey to ask Shabham are you sure he didn't spike your drink or rape her so I think Shabham's toilet quickie with drunk Dean was consensual unless more is to come out
> 
> Good to see Sharon also stick up for her mate Linda and believe her, I am liking this Sharon


The thing I am suspicious of is why they'd say it was Dean if nothing more happened. It could of been anyone incuding non-show characters. The fact its Dean suggests more happened, not necassarily rape, but something that could perhaps have more for the storyline to cover.

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2015), Dougie (03-02-2015), lizann (03-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Yes sending Lola away for her safety from Dean, Shirley knows deep down he is guilty 
> 
> I was expecting Stacey to ask Shabham are you sure he didn't spike your drink or rape her so I think Shabham's toilet quickie with drunk Dean was consensual unless more is to come out
> 
> Good to see Sharon also stick up for her mate Linda and believe her, I am liking this Sharon


The thing I am suspicious of is why they'd say it was Dean if nothing more happened. It could of been anyone incuding non-show characters. The fact its Dean suggests more happened, not necassarily rape, but something that could perhaps have more for the storyline to cover.

----------


## lizann

a strict devout muslim virgin sleeping with dean who will believe that

----------


## parkerman

> a strict devout muslim virgin sleeping with dean who will believe that


 She wasn't a strict devout Muslim then.

----------

flappinfanny (03-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

> She wasn't a strict devout Muslim then.


true but was a virgin

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

> She wasn't a strict devout Muslim then.


true but was a virgin

----------


## Kim

> The thing I am suspicious of is why they'd say it was Dean if nothing more happened. It could of been anyone incuding non-show characters. The fact its Dean suggests more happened, not necassarily rape, but something that could perhaps have more for the storyline to cover.


Because it seems involving a member of the Carters is a pre-requisite for every storyline these days.

----------


## parkerman

> true but was a virgin


It's gotta happen some time....

----------


## maidmarian

> It's gotta happen some time....


yes - but it would better if even slightly
sober and with not such a slimy article.!
also pub toilets seem to be favourite
venue forEE  -but there are other places!

still probably more will be revealed!!

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> It's gotta happen some time....


yes - but it would better if even slightly
sober and with not such a slimy article.!
also pub toilets seem to be favourite
venue forEE  -but there are other places!

still probably more will be revealed!!

----------


## Dazzle

> I was expecting Stacey to ask Shabham are you sure he didn't spike your drink or rape her so I think Shabham's toilet quickie with drunk Dean was consensual unless more is to come out


Definitely more to come.  Shabnam refused to talk about it, which wouldn't have been the case if all had been revealed.




> The thing I am suspicious of is why they'd say it was Dean if nothing more happened. It could of been anyone incuding non-show characters. The fact its Dean suggests more happened, not necassarily rape, but something that could perhaps have more for the storyline to cover.


Yes, I'm sure you're right that even if Dean didn't rape Shabnam the timing of the reveal during the same episode that Dean was gloating to the whole pub that Linda was lying was too coincidental.  There's definitely a connection (more than just that both stories involve Dean).  I like Lizann's idea in the Deano thread that he'll be convicted for raping Shabnam even if he's innocent of it.  That would be karma.




> She wasn't a strict devout Muslim then.


She was enough of a Muslim to still be a virgin so I think it still held some importance to her.  I'm sure her friends weren't virgins at her age.

----------

Glen1 (04-02-2015), parkerman (03-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Definitely more to come.  Shabnam refused to talk about it, which wouldn't have been the case if all had been revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure you're right that even if Dean didn't rape Shabnam the timing of the reveal during the same episode that Dean was gloating to the whole pub that Linda was lying was too coincidental.  There's definitely a connection (more than just that both stories involve Dean).  I like Lizann's idea in the Deano thread that he'll be convicted for raping Shabnam even if he's innocent of it.  That would be karma.
> 
> 
> 
> She was enough of a Muslim to still be a virgin so I think it still held some importance to her.  I'm sure her friends weren't virgins at her age.


Oh yes, I'm absolutely certain that Shabnam's "confession" will play a key role in the Dean rape story. Why else would it come out now?

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2015), Glen1 (04-02-2015), maidmarian (03-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Shirley telling Mick she is getting rid of Dean by getting him a ticket away, so she does believe he raped Linda 

Kush carrying Mas was funny

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## vcdg84

Shabnam wasn't a virgin when she slept with Dean she told Stacey that she'd had one night stands before during their chat

----------

maidmarian (03-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Shabnam wasn't a virgin when she slept with Dean she told Stacey that she'd had one night stands before during their chat


I must have missed that bit. But the actress has
said in an interview that when Stacey questions
her - she wants to shut her down.
Its quite a normal response when someone wants
more info on a subject you wish you hadnt 
mentioned/are still coming to terms with to say
 something to deflect them to give you chance to
 think .Its a sort if self-protection mechanism .

People may want to help but dont all do it in
the right way and a lot of questions isnt often
helpful. Can pile pressure on.
What ever the circumstances of the babys
 conception and in the following years to Shabnam
 - she has a lot of things to resolve in her own
 mind first and she may be in denial to some extent.
Various theories have been expressed but most
people think there is some reason for Dean to
have been involved apart from obvious ones.
As we find out more - some of what we have
 learned so far may not be entirely true.

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2015), hward (04-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## flappinfanny

I would love Mick to bury Dean O alive like Tanya and Jack did with Max.  Tina is so much better without Tosh, I am really warming to her now.  Timothy West is just brilliant in every scene.

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2015), maidmarian (04-02-2015), tammyy2j (04-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Stan's showing his true colours at the moment.  I have every sympathy with people wanting to end their lives when dying and in pain, but to involve their whole family, especially the vulnerable Tina and his grandchildren, is really out of order.  He's perfectly physically capable of doing it himself at the moment.  If there's really no other way, surely Shirley would be the best person to turn to.

At least Shirley's no longer under any illusion that Dean's lying about the rape. She should be encouraging him to hand himself into the police not running away where he'll pose a threat to other women.  :Angry: 

I'm fully expecting Dean to die now that Mick's threatened his life (to a police officer no less).  If it happens it won't be at Mick's hands though.




> Shabnam wasn't a virgin when she slept with Dean she told Stacey that she'd had one night stands before during their chat


During the conversation when Shabnam's story of the baby was revealed, she and Stacey were talking about her one night stand with Kush.  Stacey says "Like I said it's just one bloke, it's not like you've ever done it before", to which Shabman replies "What if I have done it before?".  A bit later in the scene Shabman shows Stacey the newspaper clipping about the doorstep baby and says "That was the first time".

I don't see how this can be interpreted any other way than as Shabnam being a virgin when she had sex with Dean.

Here's the video of that scene (start at about 16:50):

----------

flappinfanny (06-02-2015), Glen1 (04-02-2015), hward (04-02-2015), maidmarian (04-02-2015), parkerman (04-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRum1krkGXs[/video]



Im.glad u spotted  that. I was surprised if Id
missed a statement to the opposite effect 
but phone did ring.nuisance call and my 
attention.was diverted!!

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2015), Glen1 (04-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## parkerman

> Stan's showing his true colours at the moment.  I have every sympathy with people wanting to end their lives when dying and in pain, but to involve their whole family, especially the vulnerable Tina and his grandchildren, is really out of order.  He's perfectly physically capable of doing it himself at the moment.  
> ]


Exactly, Dazzle. That's what I can't understand. At the moment he is fit enough to do it himself. He doesn't need anybody's help. Help to do what exactly?

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2015), Glen1 (04-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Shabnam wasn't a virgin when she slept with Dean she told Stacey that she'd had one night stands before during their chat


I thought she claimed she had a 1 one night stand before Kush which was with Dean so I assumed she was a virgin before Dean

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2015), Glen1 (04-02-2015), parkerman (04-02-2015)

----------


## Kim

Should have read the spoilers, didn't realise it was The Carter Show today.

Shabnam was a virgin before Dean. Stacey asked her if that was her first time and she said yes.

----------


## lizann

is that it for mick and dean, that was pretty pathetic if that is the justice 

when shabham was with kush outside i was expecting dean to show up passing by going to the vic or home

----------

Glen1 (06-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

is that it for mick and dean, that was pretty pathetic if that is the justice 

when shabham was with kush outside i was expecting dean to show up passing by going to the vic or home

----------


## Glen1

> is that it for mick and dean, that was pretty pathetic if that is the justice 
> 
> when shabham was with kush outside i was expecting dean to show up passing by going to the vic or home


Has to be more to come re.Dean. Glad Mick stepped in to stop the overdose. Why is Stan incapable of making up his own lethal mixture  if that's what he wants to do? If the pain is unbearable for him, surely the hospital would provide palliative care ?

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2015), kaz21 (05-02-2015), parkerman (06-02-2015), tammyy2j (06-02-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Has to be more to come re.Dean. Glad Mick stepped in to stop the overdose. Why is Stan incapable of making up his own lethal mixture  if that's what he wants to do? If the pain is unbearable for him, surely the hospital would provide palliative care ?


I agree about Stan, and wish Tina or someone else would tell him that they could go to jail if they helped him!

----------

Glen1 (06-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Finally Shabs and Kush got together that was sweet

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2015), flappinfanny (06-02-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Finally kush and shabs are together. rakhee thakrar is rather good in this role and is superb at both comedy and dramatic scenes and lights the screen up.

Also Tina (luisa bradshaw-white) is playing a blinder.

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2015), Glen1 (06-02-2015), lizann (06-02-2015), maidmarian (06-02-2015), tammyy2j (06-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Anyone know what Emma's note means?  From what I can make out it says something along the lines of:

_18th April
Missing hours
22:00-08:00

0207        946
800*        0221

Doesn't add up
Why?_

The missing hours probably refer to Lucy (or alternatively Emma's suspect) but what could those numbers mean?  Lauren seemed to twig the meaning straight away.

(* The 800 might be 80C but I think it's more likely to be purely numbers like the others.)




> is that it for mick and dean, that was pretty pathetic if that is the justice


Definitely not the end of Dean.  The conclusion will be explosive and rock the square... (sorry to steal your line Parkerman  :Big Grin: )




> Glad Mick stepped in to stop the overdose. Why is Stan incapable of making up his own lethal mixture  if that's what he wants to do? If the pain is unbearable for him, surely the hospital would provide palliative care ?


The way he's emotionally blackmailing the vulnerable Tina is despicable.  I've seen criticism of Mick's violent reaction on social media but how the hell else was he supposed to react?  Stan's recent behaviour would push anyone to their limit, dying or not, and it's not as if he hurt Stan.  I wouldn't be surprised if Stan's not quite in the agony he's making out either.

----------

flappinfanny (08-02-2015), Glen1 (06-02-2015), parkerman (06-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Anyone know what Emma's note means?  From what I can make out it says something along the lines of:
> 
> _18th April
> Missing hours
> 22:00-08:00
> 
> 0207        946
> 800*        0221
> 
> ...


At the top of my head, I am thinking a phone number but there are too many numbers. There is also more info on the page that is offscreen, you can barely see the start of it at the bottom. I'd imagine EE wouldnt give us anything that makes us solve it but I don't know.

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2015), flappinfanny (08-02-2015), Glen1 (06-02-2015), lizann (06-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Anyone know what Emma's note means?  From what I can make out it says something along the lines of:
> 
> _18th April
> Missing hours
> 22:00-08:00
> 
> 0207        946
> 800*        0221
> 
> ...


I believe the numbers corrospond to a phone number and the time. The "0221" being the time. London's area code is 020 I believe so I further think its a land line call.

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2015), Glen1 (06-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I believe the numbers corrospond to a phone number and the time. The "0221" being the time. London's area code is 020 I believe so I further think its a land line call.


That makes sense.  Maybe Lauren recognised the number and understood what Emma was getting at.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> That makes sense.  Maybe Lauren recognised the number and understood what Emma was getting at.


The thing is I think its 80c just because she wrote 0 very clearly everytime elsewhere on the page. Or SOC from what others have said which apparently means Scene of Crime but... Im totally confused

Of course, simply a number and time doesn't prove murder. Why is Lauren even sure that is what it means...

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## Dazzle

> The thing is I think its 80c just because she wrote 0 very clearly everytime elsewhere on the page. Or SOC from what others have said which apparently means Scene of Crime but... Im totally confused


I'm sure it was an 8 and not an S as I paused and looked at it very carefully.  The 80C was obviously written that way deliberately by the EE team.  To confuse and mislead us perhaps?

----------


## Dazzle

Here's a screenshot someone kindly put up on another site.  The 8 isn't that clear but it looks more like an 8 than an S to me.

----------

tammyy2j (06-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

> At the top of my head, I am thinking a phone number but there are too many numbers. There is also more info on the page that is offscreen, you can barely see the start of it at the bottom. I'd imagine EE wouldnt give us anything that makes us solve it but I don't know.


yes phone number also i thought one lauren knows well so peter or abi

----------


## lizann

> At the top of my head, I am thinking a phone number but there are too many numbers. There is also more info on the page that is offscreen, you can barely see the start of it at the bottom. I'd imagine EE wouldnt give us anything that makes us solve it but I don't know.


yes phone number also i thought one lauren knows well so peter or abi

----------


## parkerman

80C = 8 o clock?

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2015), Dougie (06-02-2015), flappinfanny (08-02-2015), maidmarian (06-02-2015), tammyy2j (06-02-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Here's a screenshot someone kindly put up on another site.  The 8 isn't that clear but it looks more like an 8 than an S to me.


what if it is read: 0207 946 0221 as the London/Walford phone number which Lauren recognises? (hers? Peters house?)

and 8 OC as 8 o'clock?

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> what if it is read: 0207 946 0221 as the London/Walford phone number which Lauren recognises? (hers? Peters house?)
> 
> and 8 OC as 8 o'clock?


Maybe, it has to be a landline call anyway.

What I dont like that is going to start happening is that before the reveal, Lauren will pretty much hate everyone on the square because EE cant give us the identity of the killer. Just like Emma who was cold with everyone.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> what if it is read: 0207 946 0221 as the London/Walford phone number which Lauren recognises? (hers? Peters house?)
> 
> and 8 OC as 8 o'clock?


Maybe, it has to be a landline call anyway.

What I dont like that is going to start happening is that before the reveal, Lauren will pretty much hate everyone on the square because EE cant give us the identity of the killer. Just like Emma who was cold with everyone.

----------


## sarah c

so a call to or from that number at 8 o'clock, which caused Lucy to go out towards the flats?

but then how did she die at home?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> so a call to or from that number at 8 o'clock, which caused Lucy to go out towards the flats?
> 
> but then how did she die at home?


Her dieing at home, at the moment, is just spectulation.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## sarah c

> Her dieing at home, at the moment, is just spectulation.


yes I'm just thinking out loud re the music box etc.....

----------


## tammyy2j

Peter was getting Lucy drugs the night she died could be connected to that

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

More convinced it said SOC rather than 80c on that letter now.

0207 946

SOC 0221

My Theory:
SOC = Scene Of Crime
0221 = 2:21 Time of death

0207 946 Will give some form of identification of who the killer is or atleast narrow it down
Makes sense as why would Lauren assume the phone number is the number of the killer. Nothing suggests it unless there is more info like SOC, scene of crime.

----------


## lizann

looks like lauren thinks it is peter and idiot for drinking again it will kill her

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Ranges for fictitious telephone numbers are common in most telephone numbering plans. One of the main reasons these ranges exist is to avoid accidentally using real phone numbers in movies and television programs because viewers frequently call the numbers used.

London uses 020 7946 0xxx

So guess that does make it a phone number:

0207 946

SOC 0221

0207946 0221 would fit that pattern if the 80C/800/SOC is not part of it. So confusing but I think the number is

0207 946 0221

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Ranges for fictitious telephone numbers are common in most telephone numbering plans. One of the main reasons these ranges exist is to avoid accidentally using real phone numbers in movies and television programs because viewers frequently call the numbers used.

London uses 020 7946 0xxx

So guess that does make it a phone number:




> 0207 946
> 
> SOC 0221


0207946 0221 would fit that pattern if the 80C/800/SOC is not part of it. So confusing but I think the number is

0207 946 0221

----------


## lizann

stop dan you are thinking it too much stop with the numbers  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

maidmarian (10-02-2015), parkerman (10-02-2015), tammyy2j (10-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> stop dan you are thinking it too much stop with the numbers


The 19th will be a relief. I am cursed with no patience.

----------

flappinfanny (10-02-2015), kaz21 (09-02-2015), lizann (10-02-2015), maidmarian (10-02-2015), tammyy2j (10-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## flappinfanny

i hope peter is not the murderer, my money is still on abi.  shifty or what.  loved jessie wallace tonight.  she is great at playing the dirty girl.  she was brilliant coming out of the vic and walking through the empty market.  even alfie seemed more bearable tonight.  he has good chemistry with ian.  that works well.  so lauren is back on the sauce.  i suppose she will go back into rehab?

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

It's easy Dan. Think of a number, double it, take the square root of Whitney's birthday add it to the number of days in a week Eastenders is on, divide by the number of children Max Branning has then multiply by the Beales, halve it and that's your killer.

----------

Kim (10-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> More convinced it said SOC rather than 80c on that letter now.


I agree, it looked more like SOC in the shot we saw today.

So who does Lauren suspect, Peter or Ian? I thought she was casting suspicious glances at both of them.  Maybe she thinks they're both in on it (something I haven't seen anyone consider so far). Does her obvious distress at whatever it is she thinks she's discovered mean we can rule her out as a suspect?

I guess it was the mention of Uncle Harry that sent Kat into a tailspin. At least the writing for the character's consistent.

----------


## lizann

how can kat afford to get bladdered in the pub

----------

flappinfanny (11-02-2015), Glen1 (10-02-2015), parkerman (10-02-2015), tammyy2j (10-02-2015)

----------


## Dougie

> looks like lauren thinks it is peter and idiot for drinking again it will kill her


I don't think she suspects Peter, I think it is either Max or Abi and Lauren is avoiding Peter so she doesn't have to tell him what she knows...

----------


## sarah c

I thought it was more like SOC last night than 8OC?

but I think the number 0207-946-0221 is peters house, which is why Lauren wobbled over marrying him - so I am now in the Jane-camp!!!

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> It's easy Dan. Think of a number, double it, take the square root of Whitney's birthday add it to the number of days in a week Eastenders is on, divide by the number of children Max Branning has then multiply by the Beales, halve it and that's your killer.


Hmm I got 12, omg, its Peter!

----------

parkerman (10-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> how can kat afford to get bladdered in the pub


No matter how broke anyone in a soap is, they can always afford the pub  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2015), flappinfanny (11-02-2015), lizann (10-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Where is Phil gone?

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't think she suspects Peter, I think it is either Max or Abi and Lauren is avoiding Peter so she doesn't have to tell him what she knows...


I hadn't thought of it like that.  This would explain why she was off with both Peter and Ian.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Well... Charlie has just messed up his marriage if Ronnie ever comes back.

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

so very predictable with roxy and charlie, stacey is everyone's go to girl and did lauren wash her hand and test before handing it over

----------

flappinfanny (11-02-2015), tammyy2j (11-02-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Setting the seeds nicely for the anniversary episodes. Lauren pregnant.  Not another pregnancy.  The only down side for me with tonight's offering was having Charlie and Roxy kissing. Did we have to go down that path? June Brown was excellent.

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2015), parkerman (11-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I agree. I felt Charlie/Roxy kissing was very poor and lazy writing, given the high standard of everything else going on at the moment

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2015), flappinfanny (13-02-2015)

----------


## Kim

Yet another pregnancy plot and Roxy cheating on her sister with her bloke. It's Santer all over again. Now all we need is ANOTHER pregnancy plot.

Had we not had a ridiculous number of pregnancies already, I'd approve of this one. Potentially a valuable future character with those ties, especially as Peter is leaving. 

Cindy's and Linda's add nothing in my opinion - Mick and Linda already have three kids and Beth is not a Beale. They should have made Liam the father. I can't see the point of Kim's either. I just can't see her as a mother. Don't get me started on how morally wrong Ronnie's was.

----------


## lizann

cindy and beth are on a long vacation upstairs in the beale house

----------

flappinfanny (13-02-2015), parkerman (11-02-2015), tammyy2j (11-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I don't get why we keep getting pregnancy plots in soaps either.  Kids in soaps are frankly boring and a nuisance, yet the writers keep them coming (and all soaps are guilty of it).

I hope this kiss between Charlie and Roxy doesn't go any further.  I can just about understand a kiss in very stressful circumstances, especially as they both seem to have accepted that Ronnie's gone, but a full blown affair will not be my idea of entertaining viewing.

----------

maidmarian (12-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I got the impression that they did not stop at kissing ....  which might mean another child on Albert Square   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2015), lizann (12-02-2015), tammyy2j (13-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I got the impression that they did not stop at kissing ....  which might mean another child on Albert Square


 No-one ever does stop at just kissing on the Square!

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2015), flappinfanny (13-02-2015), tammyy2j (13-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Felt the death of the original EE villian was a bit weak. On Dot's behalf I suppose it makes sense as she'll obviously feel like its her fault and thats something she may or may not get over and her son will always cause her grief even after death. On Nick's behalf it was weak.

----------

Dougie (13-02-2015), Glen1 (12-02-2015), lizann (12-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

roxy never learns and that was a terrible exit for nick

----------

Glen1 (12-02-2015), tammyy2j (13-02-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Felt the death of the original EE villian was a bit weak. On Dot's behalf I suppose it makes sense as she'll obviously feel like its her fault and thats something she may or may not get over and her son will always cause her grief even after death. On Nick's behalf it was weak.


I don't think Nick's gone yet.

----------

flappinfanny (13-02-2015), tammyy2j (13-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I don't think Nick's gone yet.


I think he is. We know Dot goes to the police and hands herself in because she says she killed Nick. She doesn't have it in her to kill and is very frail. Her words she spoke to him about how she hopes he chokes on the drugs will rake guilt on her leading her to go to the police I think.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I don't think Nick's gone yet.


I think he is. We know Dot goes to the police and hands herself in because she says she killed Nick. She doesn't have it in her to kill and is very frail. Her words she spoke to him about how she hopes he chokes on the drugs will rake guilt on her leading her to go to the police I think.

----------


## flappinfanny

deleted

----------


## flappinfanny

It was grim for EastEnders tonight, almost Victorian.  Saying that I did enjoy it, for all its grit, there were some funny one liners from Kat about the wee and with Max and Ian's weddings.  Laugh out loud funny.  Glad they are turning Donna into a character now.

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I don't think Nick's gone yet.


no nor do i.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (13-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Is Nick dead? I just couldn't tell from that last shot, although Dot obviously thought he was dead (or at least in a coma).  I suppose given that she wished him dead the last time she saw him, he must be a goner according to soap law.  :Big Grin: 

Assuming Nick's dead then Dot did kill him after all - in her eyes anyway.  :EEK!: 

Then again, given what Nick said about hoping that Ronnie's aware of what's going on while being in a coma, it would be karma indeed if he ends up in a coma from which he never awakens (especially if the writers can somehow get it across to us that he's actually aware of what's going on but totally helpless). 

The secret of Lucy's death is so tantalisingly close to being revealed!!!  :Cheer: 




> Glad they are turning Donna into a character now.


I agree.  I've always thought Donna had potential and it's good to see her being used more.

----------

flappinfanny (14-02-2015)

----------


## EastendChick91

> When its bad EastEnders is appalling  
> 
> I can't believe the producer/directors actually looked at that and thought "Hey thats great TV!"  
> 
> I hate Nick. Not cos he's a baddie but because he is just so bloody awful. Badly acted panto. 
> 
> This was worse than the fairground episodes. Nick holding all those people hostage with a chair leg  Max, Phil etc standing around like muppets, unable to break down an old wooden door


I totally agree with Florijo

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I think he is. We know Dot goes to the police and hands herself in because she says she killed Nick. She doesn't have it in her to kill and is very frail. Her words she spoke to him about how she hopes he chokes on the drugs will rake guilt on her leading her to go to the police I think.


Well we'll see today, if they show us.

----------


## EastendChick91

I read last night about something intriguing. The spoiler said that she would kill after they had both resolved some issues between them both.... They've not resolved anything have they? So maybe he was just out cold from the drugs??

----------

Ruffed_lemur (13-02-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I read last night about something intriguing. The spoiler said that she would kill after they had both resolved some issues between them both.... They've not resolved anything have they? So maybe he was just out cold from the drugs??


I think so.  Hope we see Nick talk to his Ma again.

----------


## Perdita

I think Dot might speak to Nick today ... but for a last time ... not sure she gives him an overdose or he dies because of his drug abuse as she might have got bad drugs for him ... she sure will have problems dealing with the situation, poor Dot   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2015), flappinfanny (14-02-2015)

----------


## EastendChick91

If it is to do with the drugs, Dot is going to feel just as bad as last time, but this will be a accident i think. (Ethel) Still emotional for her. But he deserves it!

----------


## tammyy2j

> I got the impression that they did not stop at kissing ....  which might mean another child on Albert Square


You were right

I hope Nick isn't dead

----------


## Kim

I don't think Nick's dead yet.

Apparently   Spoiler:    He confesses to Dot that he killed Reg Cox.

----------

tammyy2j (13-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I don't think Nick's dead yet.
> 
> Apparently   Spoiler:    He confesses to Dot that he killed Reg Cox.


I thought that was already common knowledge?

----------

tammyy2j (13-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought that was already common knowledge?


Yes I thought Dot knew too

----------


## parkerman

From Wiki: "The debut episode of EastEnders began with the discovery of elderly resident Reg Cox's dead body, following his murder by Nick....After a few weeks of the police investigation, prime suspect Nick left the Square, and in April it was reported that he had been arrested. After Nick's mother, Dot, was introduced to the cast in July, she informed the audience that Nick had managed to get off on probation, and later in the year, he returned to Albert Square. The mystery of Reg's murder was not finally solved until 1988 when Nick confessed to Den Watts in Dickens Hill prison that he had been responsible."

----------

lizann (13-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

reg's ghost back to haunt nick tonight

----------


## Perdita

RIP Nick ... poor Dot   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2015), flappinfanny (14-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

really building jane up as lucy's killer

----------

flappinfanny (14-02-2015), tammyy2j (14-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> really building jane up as lucy's killer


I know, the way Lauren looked at Jane when she said she had a confession.

But knowing EE, it probably means nothing and is messing us around. Lauren acting dodgy with everyone.

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2015), flappinfanny (14-02-2015), lizann (14-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Good exit for Nick I thought.

----------

flappinfanny (14-02-2015), Glen1 (14-02-2015), tammyy2j (14-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I know, the way Lauren looked at Jane when she said she had a confession.
> 
> But knowing EE, it probably means nothing and is messing us around. Lauren acting dodgy with everyone.


I think the killer is from the Beale family and house with how Lauren is behaving but Jane is being pushed too hard so obviously not her 

Didn't Abi already have a wedding gift card and present for Jane and Ian but Lauren was writing another one yes?

Dot didn't kill Nick but it was a fitting exit death for him 

John and June played their parts very well 

Why wasn't the likes of Billy, Lola, Mick and Alfie not at Ian's house for the pre wedding dinner "party"

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2015), flappinfanny (14-02-2015), Glen1 (14-02-2015), lizann (14-02-2015), Ruffed_lemur (14-02-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I think the killer is from the Beale family and house with how Lauren is behaving but Jane is being pushed too hard so obviously not her 
> 
> Didn't Abi already have a wedding gift card and present for Jane and Ian but Lauren was writing another one yes?
> 
> Dot didn't kill Nick but it was a fitting exit death for him 
> 
> John and June played their parts very well 
> 
> Why wasn't the likes of Billy, Lola, Mick and Alfie not at Ian's house for the pre wedding dinner "party"


I'm beginning to think it's Abi.  Lauren turned away when she came in holding Cindy's baby.

----------


## Dazzle

Excellent scenes between Dot and Nick. I must admit to feeling sad he's  gone for good at last. He deserved to die but I'm slightly in mourning  that we'll never see Nasty Nick again.

Dot is likely to be haunted by guilt at the part she played, although no one could blame her.  :Sad: 

I  hope Mick's apparent forgiveness of Shirley was just for show. She  didn't even apologise for the vile way she's treated Linda recently.  We  can all understand why she believed Dean over Linda, but her behaviour  has been downright callous to Linda and her family. Mick should at the  very least insist that Shirley crawl over hot coals on her hands and  knees and lengthily plead for Linda's forgiveness (and it be granted)  before he he even considers relenting.  :Angry:

----------

flappinfanny (14-02-2015), Glen1 (14-02-2015), lizann (14-02-2015), maidmarian (14-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I'm beginning to think it's Abi.  Lauren turned away when she came in holding Cindy's baby.


that could be as she is up the duff herself

----------

flappinfanny (14-02-2015), Glen1 (14-02-2015), maidmarian (14-02-2015), parkerman (14-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I'm beginning to think it's Abi.  Lauren turned away when she came in holding Cindy's baby.


that could be as she is up the duff herself

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Excellent scenes between Dot and Nick. I must admit to feeling sad he's  gone for good at last. He deserved to die but I'm slightly in mourning  that we'll never see Nasty Nick again.
> 
> Dot is likely to be haunted by guilt at the part she played, although no one could blame her. 
> 
> I  hope Mick's apparent forgiveness of Shirley was just for show. She  didn't even apologise for the vile way she's treated Linda recently.  We  can all understand why she believed Dean over Linda, but her behaviour  has been downright callous to Linda and her family. Mick should at the  very least insist that Shirley crawl over hot coals on her hands and  knees and lengthily plead for Linda's forgiveness (and it be granted)  before he he even considers relenting.


  Spoiler:    Since Dean is to come back during live week for revenge, perhaps its because he sees Shirley and Mick getting along very well and he is jealous and begins to think Shirley never believed in him.

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2015), flappinfanny (14-02-2015), lizann (14-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I think the killer is from the Beale family and house with how Lauren is behaving but Jane is being pushed too hard so obviously not her 
> 
> Didn't Abi already have a wedding gift card and present for Jane and Ian but Lauren was writing another one yes?
> 
> Dot didn't kill Nick but it was a fitting exit death for him 
> 
> John and June played their parts very well 
> 
> Why wasn't the likes of Billy, Lola, Mick and Alfie not at Ian's house for the pre wedding dinner "party"


The pickle I have with Lauren writing the card confessing what she knows is, obviously Ian or Jane opens the card. She has no idea who and only one person is the murderer. So.... why would Lauren write a card confessing what she knows if she thinks the killer will read it first.

----------

Glen1 (14-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

That was what I thought was the reason, lizann.

----------


## maidmarian

> that could be as she is up the duff herself


Im just waiting for the storyline that will
really"rock the Square"  ...
A planned pregnancy!!

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2015), lizann (14-02-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> really building jane up as lucy's killer


is that a red herring?

----------


## flappinfanny

a good ending, june and john were excellent, you can tell the chemistry they have had working together all those years.  poor dot.  The only thing i would say is, it would have been nice to end the episode with no duff duff, fade out to a black screen, roll the credits with the background noise and no theme tune.

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2015), Glen1 (14-02-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Bit concerned  about the wedding card scene being televised well before the big reveal next week. Wonder if Lauren has misunderstood Emma's interpretation ?

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2015), flappinfanny (14-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

nick got no credits julia theme

----------


## Dazzle

> Im just waiting for the storyline that will
> really"rock the Square"  ...
> A planned pregnancy!!


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl: 

Now that I'd like to see!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

> Wonder if Lauren has misunderstood Emma's interpretation ?


Yes, that's something people aren't really considering.  Lauren might be wrong.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Yes, that's something people aren't really considering.  Lauren might be wrong.


True. Although she is trying to get into Emma's phone and will know who it is either way.

I still can't believe that Lauren knows who it is. As far as we know, all she has is a number. Nothing we know suggests it indicated who killed Lucy, just a number. Perhaps more will be revealed about how she found out.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> nick got no credits julia theme


Perhaps its not the last we've seen of 'Nick' and I don't know maybe it will be played when he literally makes his final appearance. Surely they'll find his body and it might be onscreen.

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2015), maidmarian (14-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I still can't believe that Lauren knows who it is. As far as we know, all she has is a number. Nothing we know suggests it indicated who killed Lucy, just a number. Perhaps more will be revealed about how she found out.


She had the rest of Emma's file remember.  The piece of paper she found appears to have been the last piece of the puzzle that made sense of the rest.

----------


## lizann

i hope lauren and emma had the wrong culprit and the real culprit reveals themselves with a dr. evil laugh

----------

flappinfanny (14-02-2015), tammyy2j (16-02-2015)

----------


## kayc26

The number on the paper lauren found is of the archers/brannings autos so its either one of the brannings or the mitchells
personally I think the either ben or jay phoned the archers with lucys phone for help maybe?? Also before emma died, in max's car on the way to hosp she said to him "you know" so he knows something about it which could be one of the twists to do with abi maybe?? I think jane has something to do with it too

----------


## kayc26

The number 020 749 is of the archers/ branning autos

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> The number 020 749 is of the archers/ branning autos


The number is similiar but we've discussed that and its actually wrong.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> The number 020 749 is of the archers/ branning autos


The number is similar but we've discussed that and its actually wrong.

----------


## Dazzle

> The number on the paper lauren found is of the archers/brannings autos so its either one of the brannings or the mitchells
> personally I think the either ben or jay phoned the archers with lucys phone for help maybe?? Also before emma died, in max's car on the way to hosp she said to him "you know" so he knows something about it which could be one of the twists to do with abi maybe?? I think jane has something to do with it too


You can see from this image (courtesy of xx_Dan_xx in the Lucy Beale thread)



that Emma's number is very close to that of the Arches, but isn't exactly the same (which probably means it's a local Walford number).

Your theories are still relevant though.  I especially like the idea that Ben or Jay used Lucy's phone to call someone for help.  :Smile:

----------

kayc26 (16-02-2015)

----------


## kayc26

http://www.evoke.ie/showbiz/eastende...rs1.jpg?6a4a5d

----------


## kayc26

Ah I see ok. Also the numbers below look like 80c maybe flat number?

----------


## Dazzle

> Ah I see ok. Also the numbers below look like 80c maybe flat number?


There's debate about whether it's 80C or S0C.  It looks like an 8 in the shot I posted above but it looks more like an S in other images.  80c could definitely be a flat number.  SOC possibly stands for scene of crime?

----------

kayc26 (16-02-2015)

----------


## kayc26

Yea its a tricky one scene of crime also makes sense and the 0221 could be the time of death?? So frustrating haha just want to know now lol. At first i thought cindy because of the jewellery box now im puzzled lol

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Not long to go now before we find out, thank goodness!  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (16-02-2015), kayc26 (16-02-2015), parkerman (16-02-2015), tammyy2j (16-02-2015)

----------


## kayc26

I do know one slip up of ben tho in a previous episode he said to ian he took lucys phone and purse from her bag and dumped the bag but lucy had her bag with her. But in the spoiler pictures it stated when lucy is helping a drunken jake she Notices her phone and purse have been stolen. So something doesn't add up there either

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2015), lizann (16-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm really excited for tonight's first anniversary episode (with its live elements).  I'll be watching live instead of recording and watching later as I usually do.

The only thing that concerns me is that it's going to be _very_ difficult for the Who Killed Lucy? reveal to live up to all this hype.  I wouldn't want to be a member of the EE team if people deem it unsuccessful.  :EEK!:

----------

parkerman (17-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I'm really excited for tonight's first anniversary episode (with its live elements).  I'll be watching live instead of recording and watching later as I usually do.
> 
> The only thing that concerns me is that it's going to be _very_ difficult for the Who Killed Lucy? reveal to live up to all this hype.  I wouldn't want to be a member of the EE team if people deem it unsuccessful.


I'm intrigued what elements of Tuesdays and Wednesdays episode are live.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

I'm more excited for this double post glitch fix than the reveal of Lucy's murder.

----------

parkerman (17-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm intrigued what elements of Tuesdays and Wednesdays episode are live.


I'm assuming the live elements will be big clues about Lucy's killer that the EE team didn't want getting out in advance.




> I'm more excited for this double post glitch fix than the reveal of Lucy's murder.


I don't think a fix will be happening any time soon, Dan.  The owner of the site, Norman Bates, is too busy in real life to devote much time to the site any longer.  I'm just glad he's keeping Soapboards going to be honest.

----------

maidmarian (17-02-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> I don't think a fix will be happening any time soon, Dan.  The owner of the site, Norman Bates, is too busy in real life to devote much time to the site any longer.  I'm just glad he's keeping Soapboards going to be honest.


I use the 'go advanced' feature when I post and that gets rid of the double posting for me?

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015), Perdita (17-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I use the 'go advanced' feature when I post and that gets rid of the double posting for me?


Me too.   :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> I use the 'go advanced' feature when I post and that gets rid of the double posting for me?


I use that too  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

> I use the 'go advanced' feature when I post and that gets rid of the double posting for me?


I use that too  :Big Grin:

----------


## sarah c

> I use that too


but not that time :-)

----------


## tammyy2j

One theory I have read is that Max thinks Abi did it and Abi thinks he did it but really it was Cindy and Jane 

Come on Thursday

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015), Glen1 (17-02-2015), lizann (17-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Glen1

Well the latest betting fav is Bobby Beale, whose not even in the final shortlist . Been changing my mind on a daily basis, still none the wiser. Watch out for one  episode this week that needs to be viewed right to the end , possibly during the credits roll. Nothing been said which episode as far as I'm aware. Maybe someone might know.

----------


## Dazzle

> Well the latest betting fav is Bobby Beale, whose not even in the final shortlist . Been changing my mind on a daily basis, still none the wiser. Watch out for one  episode this week that needs to be viewed right to the end , possibly during the credits roll. Nothing been said which episode as far as I'm aware. Maybe someone might know.


Thanks for the heads-up Glen as I usually switch off as soon as the credits roll.  I hope I remember not to do it for EE this week.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glen1

According to the press should be one  of the Thursday night  episodes. Keep an eye on both just in case. Hope it will be announced at the start of the episode.

----------

Cheskazmum (17-02-2015), Dazzle (17-02-2015), maidmarian (17-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

abi duff duff duff not her

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015), Glen1 (17-02-2015), tammyy2j (17-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

So I am pretty sure Max said 'you killed Lucy' rather than 'who killed Lucy'. I think whoever said that Max thinks it was Abi and Abi thinks it was Max was right. WHO DID IT!...

Was right about Lucy being killed at home.

What the hell does Phil know.

----------


## Dazzle

Yes, Max definitely said "You killed Lucy" to Abi.

I can think we can safely say from that scene that it's not Abi or Max, but did anyone clock the strange look Jane gave Cindy at one point?  I'm moving towards thinking Cindy's the killer covered up by Jane since catching that.

So Richard Blackwood's character is connected to Ronnie?  Ex boyfriend or husband?  Ronnie heard Roxy and Charlie discussing their one night stand!!

The only thing I didn't enjoy about the episode was far too much over-the-top cheeky chappy Alfie.

----------

Glen1 (17-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Brilliant. The return of Eastenders' greatest character. They kept that quiet. Right at the front pushing the fruit & veg stall and then at the restaurant. Fantastic. :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2015), lizann (18-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Brilliant. The return of Eastenders' greatest character. They kept that quiet. Right at the front pushing the fruit & veg stall and then at the restaurant. Fantastic.


I thought you were going to praise Peggy for a moment!  :EEK!: 

Talking about great characters, I enjoyed Barbara Windsor's scenes even though the "Get outta my pub" line from Mick was a bit contrived.  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (17-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Mick has been at the pub for over a year and don't know one pump is dodgy and sticking, the scene with him and Peggy was not needed 

Why did Lauren only address the card to Jane and not Ian and Jane, saying she knows Lucy was killed at her own home, is Ian the killer?

Is Kathy alive and that is what Phil has to tell Ian and Ben  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Max said to Abi that Lauren knows "you killed Lucy" so I do think Max thinks it is Abi and Abi thinks it is him

How convenient Ronnie after all the trauma and death experience wakes up in time to hear Roxy and Charlie talk of their one night together

----------

lizann (18-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Mick has been at the pub for over a year and don't know one pump is dodgy and sticking, the scene with him and Peggy was not needed


It was just a bit of fun.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> It was just a bit of fun.


It didn't come across as a fun scene just dumb and pointless imo

----------

lizann (18-02-2015), parkerman (17-02-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

A good episode on the whole, although I did think it was stilted in places and a little stagy. The Peggy scenes were pointless to be fair but enjoyable and the line by Mick 'get out my pub' although cringey and  a bit  like a 'children in need' sketch, was for the fans and very funny.

For all its faults I did enjoy the episode and EastEnders has made a good start to anniversary week. Looking forward to Wednesday.

P.S a little surprised the opening credits did not contain a 30 in the titles.  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

was that lauren's exit where did she go to her mam's?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> was that lauren's exit where did she go to her mam's?


  Spoiler:    I've read that Lauren does turn up to the wedding - in the non-live parts so I'm assuming her exit must be today as there is no way she'll be in the fully live episodes. There are images where she runs off and both Jane and Peter follow her. Pete and Lauren talk.

----------

maidmarian (18-02-2015), tammyy2j (18-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> was that lauren's exit where did she go to her mam's?


  Spoiler:    I've read that Lauren does turn up to the wedding - in the non-live parts so I'm assuming her exit must be today as there is no way she'll be in the fully live episodes. There are images where she runs off and both Jane and Peter follow her. Pete and Lauren talk.

----------

lizann (18-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> was that lauren's exit where did she go to her mam's?


Tanya is back this week

----------


## Siobhan

> How convenient Ronnie after all the trauma and death experience wakes up in time to hear Ronnie and Charlie talk of their one night together


I assume you mean roxy and really eastenders... didn't this happen before? Hello jack incase you forgot

----------

tammyy2j (18-02-2015)

----------


## Siobhan

> How convenient Ronnie after all the trauma and death experience wakes up in time to hear Ronnie and Charlie talk of their one night together


I assume you mean roxy and really eastenders... didn't this happen before? Hello jack incase you forgot

----------

Perdita (18-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I assume you mean roxy and really eastenders... didn't this happen before? Hello jack incase you forgot


Yes did mean Roxy  :Embarrassment:  yes Jack Branning all over again

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Bit stupid on Roxy and Charlie's part - why on earth would you talk about what happened right next to your sister - not to mention they'll probably believe talking to her helps and sometimes coma patients can hear so that was really stupid if there is truth to that. They deserve to get caught out.

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2015), lizann (18-02-2015), parkerman (18-02-2015), Perdita (18-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

nice to hear bradley remembered

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I thought that episode was very skilfully done, particularly the masterly interweaving of the live scenes and pre-recorded.  Dot's voiceover about murderers was particularly effective.  

Nobody missed a beat as far as I could tell.*  Well done to all involved!

So the killer is one of the Beales.  I don't think there can be any doubt now that Jane is involved in some way (though probably not the actual killer).  From the looks Cindy's been giving this week I'm going with her my final choice for killer I think.  I think it's unlikely to be Peter from the way he accused the others.  I laughed at the way Bobby was teased as the killer for a moment!  :Big Grin: 

I can't wait for tomorrow's reveal!!

*Although I've now read that Joy Joyner called Ian "Adam" and Mimi Keene (Cindy) covered it up.  If that's true I didn't notice a thing.  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (18-02-2015), Timalay (19-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

THEY ALL LOOK SO GUILTY. I mean if it turns out Ian didn't do it nor had any knowledge of it, why did EE make him look guilty... They all looked like they did it.

----------


## Dazzle

> THEY ALL LOOK SO GUILTY. I mean if it turns out Ian didn't do it nor had any knowledge of it, why did EE make him look guilty... They all looked like they did it.


Classic whodunnit misdirection to keep us guessing.  Suspension of disbelief is required I think.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I don't think Peter looked guilty though (which probably means he is  :Big Grin: ).  Though how they'd explain his accusation if he turns out to be the killer I don't know!

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Classic whodunnit misdirection to keep us guessing.  Suspension of disbelief is required I think. 
> 
> I don't think Peter looked guilty though (which probably means he is ).  Though how they'd explain his accusation if he turns out to be the killer I don't know!


Yeah - I am as intrigued about what Phil needs to tell Ian so badly. I doubt it has anything to do with the Lucy case now its been narrowed down like this.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## Dazzle

> Yeah - I am as intrigued about what Phil needs to tell Ian so badly. I doubt it has anything to do with the Lucy case now its been narrowed down like this.


Something to do with Ben from the looks of it.

----------


## Glen1

Totally absorbing episode. The Kat interludes a waste of time imo. The quality of the rest carried it through. Take my hat off to the cast for tonights efforts. Probably incorrect, but think we're in for a complete surprise for the identity of the culprit.

----------

Cheskazmum (19-02-2015), Dazzle (18-02-2015), flappinfanny (19-02-2015), lizann (18-02-2015), tammyy2j (19-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Probably incorrect, but think we're in for a complete surprise for the identity of the culprit.


Oooh I hope you're right Glen!  I'll be delighted if my guesses are wrong (as long as the answer doesn't turn out to be silly).

----------

flappinfanny (19-02-2015), Glen1 (18-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

> THEY ALL LOOK SO GUILTY. I mean if it turns out Ian didn't do it nor had any knowledge of it, why did EE make him look guilty... They all looked like they did it.


doof doof doof moments  :Stick Out Tongue: 

now i don't think anyone from beales or brannings killed her but jane is very shifty as is cindy 

bobby's pooh story was funny 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=gqrLxcO28zE

#adamkilledlucy

----------


## Glen1

> Oooh I hope you're right Glen!  I'll be delighted if my guesses are wrong (as long as the answer doesn't turn out to be silly).


I'd be delighted if your guesses were right Dazzle, either a Beale or a Branning. Anyone else would need  to have an off the chart motive for a good culprit conclusion.

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'd be delighted if your guesses were right Dazzle, either a Beale or a Branning. Anyone else would need  to have an off the chart motive for a good culprit conclusion.


It would be a risky move by the EE team and could alienate viewers if the reveal is silly or unsatisfying.  I hope that doesn't happen even if just for the fact that I think they've put their heart and soul into this storyline (and I'm guessing that careers are riding on it).

----------

Glen1 (18-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I thought that episode was very skilfully done, particularly the masterly interweaving of the live scenes and pre-recorded.  Dot's voiceover about murderers was particularly effective.  
> 
> Nobody missed a beat as far as I could tell.*  Well done to all involved!
> 
> So the killer is one of the Beales.  I don't think there can be any doubt now that Jane is involved in some way (though probably not the actual killer).  From the looks Cindy's been giving this week I'm going with her my final choice for killer I think.  I think it's unlikely to be Peter from the way he accused the others.  I laughed at the way Bobby was teased as the killer for a moment! 
> 
> I can't wait for tomorrow's reveal!!
> 
> *Although I've now read that Joy Joyner called Ian "Adam" and Mimi Keene (Cindy) covered it up.  If that's true I didn't notice a thing.


Yes, I noticed it at the time. She asked Jane "How's Adam?"

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2015), flappinfanny (19-02-2015), Timalay (19-02-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

good episode, perhaps too many live bits, although it does have you on the edge of your seat, poor jo, bless. it does add to the experience.  loved dots monologue, that worked well.  i am not sure that it works with part of the episode being live and part recorded. i think it should be all or nothing? Looking forward to tomorrow and the live episode on friday.

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2015), Glen1 (19-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> good episode, perhaps too many live bits, although it does have you on the edge of your seat, poor jo, bless. it does add to the experience.  loved dots monologue, that worked well.  i am not sure that it works with part of the episode being live and part recorded. i think it should be all or nothing? Looking forward to tomorrow and the live episode on friday.


Having the whole episode live is a massive logistical exercise so I don't blame them for having inserts during most of the episodes this week.  I think it was very well done.

I do agree that flicking between live and pre-recorded can take you out of the experience a bit but it's been done so that the secrets wouldn't leak beforehand (as only a handful of people were in the know) and so that we wouldn't end up in the situation that happened for the 25th.  There, Stacey confessed right at the end of the episode and then the storyline was then ignored for weeks as the pre-recorded episodes caught up.  That was super annoying!  This time we're getting lots of revelations every day, a flashback episode and we'll have a whole fully live aftermath episode on Friday.  

I think we're being truly spoilt this week.  :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (19-02-2015), Glen1 (19-02-2015), lizann (19-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

The wedding was amazing - seeing Winston back in his rightful place at the back of the hall. Welcome back old friend.

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2015), maidmarian (19-02-2015), tammyy2j (19-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

It might not be a Beale - could be Denise as she was living there at the time I believe or had access.

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2015), lizann (19-02-2015), tammyy2j (19-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> It might not be a Beale - could be Denise as she was living there at the time I believe or had access.


Very true, we keep forgetting Denise.  It was made very clear that she hated Lucy and that she had a temper a couple of months ago.

I was also thinking only a few days ago that Denise is the suspect who's had the biggest personality change since Lucy's murder.  It's been explained as being due to the split with Ian and Patrick's stroke, but is guilt over Lucy's death the real cause?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Although now that I think about it - it could be anyone. Lucy may of let the killer in. I am not sure if this is EE's attempt to narrow the list of suspects or a red herring, they've already thrown in 1 with Max and Abi. Its perfectly plausible but who knows.

----------


## parkerman

Not much longer now....

----------


## sarah c

> Not much longer now....


indeed!!!  I am almost looking forward to the 9.30 Good Friday recap episode more??!!

----------


## sarah c

I'm now with it being Cindy - in the bedroom as a tussle/accident, and jane moved the body or helped keep it hushed up?!

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> Not much longer now....


3hours 36mins 25 secs... :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

I have the horrible feeling that reveal is going to be a let down. Lucy's murder has created so much hype and we all have had an idea of our perfect little scenario so it was always going to have a little bit of a let-down but I do hope that I do get a sense of satisfaction from it, how it happend and why.

----------


## tammyy2j

I was against Lucy's murder and year long wait for answer all along but now the reveal is near I cant wait well done EE

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2015), lizann (19-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I have the horrible feeling that reveal is going to be a let down. Lucy's murder has created so much hype and we all have had an idea of our perfect little scenario so it was always going to have a little bit of a let-down but I do hope that I do get a sense of satisfaction from it, how it happend and why.


That's always the risk with a very hyped storyline.  It can't possibly live up to everyone's standards.  All I can say is that even if the reveal is a let down, the story's been a very entertaining ride so I won't be knocking the EE team (which isn't to say I won't voice my disappointment).

----------


## Kim

I didn't notice that 'Adam' was an error until I heard it talked about. I thought Jane had a secret boyfriend and that that was one of the week's revelations!

----------


## tammyy2j

> I didn't notice that 'Adam' was an error until I heard it talked about. I thought Jane had a secret boyfriend and that that was one of the week's revelations!


Max or Jake or a surprise return by Grant 

Jane is hiding something alright

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I'm now with it being Cindy - in the bedroom as a tussle/accident, and jane moved the body or helped keep it hushed up?!


I'm thinking Cindy now too, with Jane involved.  A few guesses before that though!

----------


## Perdita

So Mick is aware that Ian knows who killed Lucy, Ian confirms this and Mick does not ask who when he is told it is somebody they both know????

----------

lizann (19-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Welcome back from the dead, Kathy!!

----------


## Timalay

How?
Phil forcing her into hiding
Witness protection act maybe

----------


## Timalay

Delete

----------


## Perdita

:Bow:   Well done to all that suspected Jane as killer!!!

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Unless there is a twist to come yet   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (20-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

ah fecks what a pile of crap no shock twist

----------


## Dazzle

OMG JANE!!!!!

OMG KATHY!!!!!

 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Dazzle

> How?
> Phil forcing her into hiding
> Witness protection act maybe


It sounded like Phil was involved from the start.




> Unless there is a twist to come yet


Cindy???

Jane was a main contender for being involved in my eyes but I still feel shocked that she's apparently the killer!!  :EEK!: 

I really enjoyed the episode and the ramping up of the tension throughout.  Is Dean dead?

----------


## Perdita

> OMG JANE!!!!!
> 
> OMG KATHY!!!!!


I really wish they had not brought Kathy back ... wonder what the story is supposed to be for her not to actually have died in the car crash .... Phil did not seem surprised at all to see her and is he now legally married to Sharon??

----------


## Perdita

> OMG JANE!!!!!
> 
> OMG KATHY!!!!!


I really wish they had not brought Kathy back ... wonder what the story is supposed to be for her not to actually have died in the car crash .... Phil did not seem surprised at all to see her and is he now legally married to Sharon??

----------


## Perdita

Maybe not but not all over yet ...

----------


## Dazzle

> I really wish they had not brought Kathy back ... wonder what the story is supposed to be for her not to actually have died in the car crash .... Phil did not seem surprised at all to see her and is he now legally married to Sharon??


I'm sure he and Kathy were long divorced before she left the country.

It did sound from the conversation that he knew all along.  I'm not against Kathy returning as long as there's a reasonably plausible explanation.  I'm glad for the fans that were desperate to see her again that they got their wish.

I assume she'll come back to the square permanently at some point.

----------

Glen1 (19-02-2015), TaintedLove (20-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

It will have to be a very good and plausible explanation for her to come back after all this time ... wonder if Ben also knew his mother abandoned him to his brother and then father in England

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2015), Glen1 (19-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> It will have to be a very good and plausible explanation for her to come back after all this time ... wonder if Ben also knew his mother abandoned him to his brother and then father in England


No I don't think so.  A strange feeling passed through him when Kathy got out of the car (like a ghost had walked over his grave) so I'm positive that indicated that he has no knowledge she's alive.  How will he cope when he finds out?

----------

Perdita (19-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Well I'm very happy with that reveal!!!

It would have been an anti-climax if Bobby caused Lucy's death by accident, but he's obviously a psychopath in the making!  :EEK!: 

Nobody expected that so well done EE!!!  :Thumbsup: 

It's totally plausible that Jane would have covered it up and whisked him away the next day.  She's loved him like a son for many years.

It looks like Richard Blackwood's character is a future love interest for Ronnie and a former criminal gone straight.  It also appeared from the earlier episode that he might be Kim's husband.

----------

Glen1 (19-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Bobby sounded and looked the kid from The Omen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Bobby sounded and looked the kid from The Omen


Exactly what I was thinking lol.

I see people are complaining on social media.  I thought evil Bobby was totally unexpected so I'm not at all disappointed.

----------

tammyy2j (19-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Kathy comeback and Bobby as the killer had been trending heavily since Tuesday 

The only surprise was Bobby meant to kill Lucy it was not an accident, all hail Bobby Beale the new pretender to Nick Cotton's throne

How did Emma figure out it was Bobby?

I know he ran away and was found where Lucy's body was discovered asleep and had clippings of the case but still how did Emma crack it?

Did Emma and Lauren only think it was Jane

----------

Glen1 (19-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Kathy comeback and Bobby as the killer had been trending heavily since Tuesday 
> 
> The only surprise was Bobby meant to kill Lucy it was not an accident, all hail Bobby Beale the new pretender to Nick Cotton's throne
> 
> How did Emma figure out it was Bobby?
> 
> I know he ran away and was found where Lucy's body was discovered asleep and had clippings of the case but still how did Emma crack it?
> 
> Did Emma and Lauren only think it was Jane


I think Emma thought it was Jane and that Jane told her when she met in the park.

----------


## Dazzle

> How did Emma figure out it was Bobby?


She may have thought it was Jane.  I think Jane told her the truth when they met in the park and that's when Emma commented that it was still murder.

----------

Glen1 (19-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Kathy comeback and Bobby as the killer had been trending heavily since Tuesday


Well Kathy was hinted at heavily by Phil and we knew the killer was almost certainly a Beale, so I don't think it's strange that both were heavily anticipated.  It was done deliberately I think to rack up the tension.

The very best payoff for me is that Lucy was attacked deliberately and that it wasn't an accident.

----------

Glen1 (19-02-2015), tammyy2j (19-02-2015)

----------


## Glen1

What a cracker , thought it was building up for Denise,  but Bobby . Still a few questions need answering, but that will come. So not a shortlist culprit. :Thumbsup:

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2015), tammyy2j (19-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Bobby will probably admit it tomorrow. He wasn't exactly a real regular character - so perhaps the next few weeks of catch up was simply - amongst the cast - Bobby was told he didn't have any parts as Bobby isn't exactly in every episode nor forms a integral part. So that is how its dealt with immediately rather than playing catch up.

----------


## Dazzle

> What a cracker , thought it was building up for Denise,  but Bobby . Still a few questions need answering, but that will come. So not a shortlist culprit.


I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thought it was brill Glen.  :Smile: 

It seems that Bobby didn't actually know Lucy was dead when Jane walked in so he didn't kill her deliberately.  I think he wanted to hurt her though - you could tell by the evil look on his face (and lack of remorse).  If he was a normal child he'd have been crying and begging Lucy to wake up at that point.

Can't wait for tomorrow.

----------

Glen1 (19-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Bobby will probably admit it tomorrow. He wasn't exactly a real regular character - so perhaps the next few weeks of catch up was simply - amongst the cast - Bobby was told he didn't have any parts as Bobby isn't exactly in every episode nor forms a integral part. So that is how its dealt with immediately rather than playing catch up.


The actor hasn't been in any of the live inserts so far so I don't know if he'll be in the fully live episode tomorrow.  I think it's too much pressure for a young child.  Maybe Jane sends him up to bed straight after (and possibly enlists Cindy's help?).

----------


## tammyy2j

What was the point of Mick mistaking Tanya for Linda in Danny's only live scene (at least I think it was his only live scene tonight), why would Linda be sitting down for tea with Max

----------

parkerman (20-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> What was the point of Mick mistaking Tanya for Linda in Danny's only live scene (at least I think it was his only live scene tonight), why would Linda be sitting down for tea with Max


I wondered about the Mick/Tanya scene too.  It seemed odd to say the least.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> The actor hasn't been in any of the live inserts so far so I don't know if he'll be in the fully live episode tomorrow.  I think it's too much pressure for a young child.  Maybe Jane sends him up to bed straight after (and possibly enlists Cindy's help?).


Do you think its possible that Jane may of even told him that he didn't kill her but rather it was her afterwards?

If it was my kid that did it - in the manner that it had happened - I may of told them I finished them off later as to not burden them with guilt.

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Do you think its possible that Jane may of even told him that he didn't kill her but rather it was her afterwards?
> 
> If it was my kid that did it - in the manner that it had happened - I may of told them I finished them off later as to not burden them with guilt.


I think that's quite possible.  Although since Bobby looked so deliciously evil when Jane found him I'm wondering just how much guilt he'd have suffered.

He was found at the place Lucy's body was dumped when he ran away so he must have had some feelings about the whole thing, but just how deeply do they run?

----------

Glen1 (20-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Bobby will probably admit it tomorrow. He wasn't exactly a real regular character - so perhaps the next few weeks of catch up was simply - amongst the cast - Bobby was told he didn't have any parts as Bobby isn't exactly in every episode nor forms a integral part. So that is how its dealt with immediately rather than playing catch up.


Jane may not tell Ian the full truth, take the blame for Bobby, cant wait now for tomorrow night's full live episode

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2015), Glen1 (20-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

There's going to be interesting times ahead for Ian and Jane.  How are they going to deal with a possible emerging psychopath?  (I hope I haven't got the wrong end of the stick about that!  :Embarrassment: ).  Mind you, Lucy herself could be pretty evil at times (especially when she was played by Melissa Suffield) so it's not really such a surprise that Bobby has those tendencies thinking about it.

I hope he doesn't get into torturing animals!!  :EEK!:

----------

Glen1 (20-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

#FreeTheWalfordOneDot

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015), Glen1 (20-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

From what I'm reading elsewhere lots of people think it was an accident (ie Bobby didn't mean to hurt Lucy).  I got the distinct impression he hurt her deliberately (and even possibly enjoyed doing it  :EEK!: ), which also fits in with Emma saying "But it's still murder".  What do others on this forum think?  Did I interpret the scene correctly?

I guess we'll find out for sure tomorrow.

By the way, I've said several times this evening that Bobby hasn't been in any live scenes but that's patently untrue.  He was in the very final live scene in the flashback episode.  Oops!  :Embarrassment:

----------

Glen1 (20-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> From what I'm reading elsewhere lots of people think it was an accident (ie Bobby didn't mean to hurt Lucy but just lashed out in a fit of temper).  I got the distinct impression he hurt her deliberately (and even possibly enjoyed doing it ), which also fits in with Emma saying "But it's still murder".  What do others on this forum think?  Did I interpret the scene correctly?
> 
> I guess we'll find out for sure tomorrow.
> 
> By the way, I've said several times this evening that Bobby hasn't been in any live scenes but that's patently untrue.  He was in the very final live scene in the flashback episode.  Oops!


I think he meant to kill her, his little evil look with the jewellery box was scary 

What was the story between Billy and Lucy, did they sleep together in the past?

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015), Glen1 (20-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think he meant to kill her, his little evil look with the jewellery box was scary


I hope that it was deliberate (whether he intended to kill her or just harm her).  There's far more dramatic potential that way - not just for the Lucy storyline but for years to come.

----------


## Dazzle

deleted

----------


## flappinfanny

i am sorry for swearing, but ****ing bollocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what has dtc done! kathy back, big mistake, have they learned nothing! dtc could go down in history as putting the first nail in eastenders coffin. 

i said if they brought kathy back, that was me done and after tomorrow, i won't watch again.

----------


## Dazzle

> i am sorry for swearing, but ****ing bollocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> what has dtc done! kathy back, big mistake, have they learned nothing! dtc could go down in history as putting the first nail in eastenders coffin. 
> 
> i said if they brought kathy back, that was me done and after tomorrow, i won't watch again.


I hope you change your mind!  :Smile: 

I'm pretty sure this week's already been deemed a big success, even if lots are disappointed by the Bobby reveal.  As for Kathy, most fans elsewhere seem thrilled about it (I'm undecided at the moment).

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder did Max (he was going over to the Beale house) or Massod help Jane move Lucy's body to the Common and did Bobby go along for the spin

----------

Cheskazmum (20-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Great episode. Winston was in at least half a dozen scenes. Now that's what you call an episode!

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015), lizann (20-02-2015), tammyy2j (20-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Great episode. Winston was in at least half a dozen scenes. Now that's what you call an episode!


DTC included Winston just to keep you happy Parkerman!  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (20-02-2015), tammyy2j (20-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Great episode. Winston was in at least half a dozen scenes. Now that's what you call an episode!


MVP of this week was Winston closely followed by Tracy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015), lizann (20-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

The flashback episode should have been a hour there is more we the viewers need to see

----------


## Dazzle

> The flashback episode should have been a hour there is more we the viewers need to see


Hopefully the rest will be revealed tomorrow.

----------

Glen1 (20-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Hopefully the rest will be revealed tomorrow.


I have much more questions now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Were Kat's drunk scenes live too?

----------


## Dazzle

> I have much more questions now


I want to find out how Emma and Lauren put it all together and what the numbers on the torn piece of paper meant.  I assume we'll be told at some point (maybe Peter will be able to explain tomorrow).

----------

Glen1 (20-02-2015), tammyy2j (20-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I want to find out how Emma and Lauren put it all together and what the numbers on the torn piece of paper meant.  I assume we'll be told at some point (maybe Peter will be able to explain tomorrow).


Oh yes how did Emma crack the case, another flashback episode needed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015), lizann (20-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Kush panicking over dead Nick was funny too

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, there are still lots of loose ends to tie up with regard to Emma's reasoning.

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Dominic Treadwell Collins from hero to zero!  Julia Smith will be spinning in her grave!

----------


## Dazzle

Apparently Dominic Treadwell-Collins has mentioned the film "We need to talk about Kevin" on Facebook since the Bobby reveal.  If anyone's seen that film, the son, Kevin, is an extremely disturbed and nasty piece of work.  I didn't actually watch the entire film because I found it so disturbing.

I'm glad I interpreted the final scene correctly and I'm looking forward to how the Beale family deal with this nightmare.  The Beale family has changed forever.




> Dominic Treadwell Collins from hero to zero!  Julia Smith will be spinning in her grave!


A little on the dramatic side perhaps?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

billy perving on lucy always the loser now a pervy loser some many no sense stories

----------


## parkerman

With regard to Dot and Nick..was the body not removed before the police got there? Supposing they are just taking Dot in for wasting police time and not for murder?

----------

maidmarian (20-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> With regard to Dot and Nick..was the body not removed before the police got there? Supposing they are just taking Dot in for wasting police time and not for murder?


I think they planned to move it but never did as they were going to wait a few hours. There was a massive party on the other side of the street after all.

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.FallenBackIntoQuickReply.

----------

parkerman (20-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Ive started to wonder if it was plannrd more
as a " Who could Bobby have murdered" rather
 than a " Who killed Lucy"storyline.
30 yrs is a big anniversary -so needed big story.
ALL the soaps copy and escalate stories the 
others have done.

At the moment -there are stories about 
early teens/chikdren with big problems
ED- 14-Belle has schizophrenia has killed once
(accidentally) and feels under orders to.do
so again
Corrie  Faye 12- secretly pregnant- family issues.

Apart from under 5s-not a lot of children younger
than Faye. Cant imagine them using say Tiffany
so if its Bobby not many characters he could
kill realistically .But Lucy isnt very nice
has affected his life and is quite frail!

Its a bold move-but children do kill sometimes!
Anyway whatever the reasoning -I hope they
tie up the loose ends and await with interest
how they develop the next stage of story.
Eg will Jane take blame or truth come out
and if so how will that be dealt with.(mental
health issues)

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> billy perving on lucy always the loser now a pervy loser


We still don't know why Billy had the photos.




> Ive started to wonder if it was plannrd more
> as a \\\" Who could Bobby have murdered\\\\" rather
>  than a \\\" Who killed Lucy \\\"storyline.


DTC always planned to kill off Lucy. This is a quote from Wikipedia: _"Following the reveal, the executive producer said that the storyline is the "start of a bigger story". He also mentioned that the original killer was Jane Beale and then Cindy Williams, but stated his reason for the change: "There was one other suspect for about a day, but then it didn't feel right. We always said that this story had to come from the heart, and with this, it's the start of a whole big new story for the Beales."_

----------

maidmarian (20-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

> We still don't know why Billy had the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> DTC always planned to kill off Lucy. This is a quote from Wikipedia: _\"Following the reveal, the executive producer said that the storyline is the \"start of a bigger story\". He also mentioned that the original killer was Jane Beale and then Cindy Williams, but stated his reason for the change: \"There was one other suspect for about a day, but then it didn't feel right. We always said that this story had to come from the heart, and with this, it's the start of a whole big new story for the Beales.\"_


who will bobby kill next making him a serial killer

----------


## lizann

> We still don't know why Billy had the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> DTC always planned to kill off Lucy. This is a quote from Wikipedia: _\"Following the reveal, the executive producer said that the storyline is the \"start of a bigger story\". He also mentioned that the original killer was Jane Beale and then Cindy Williams, but stated his reason for the change: \"There was one other suspect for about a day, but then it didn't feel right. We always said that this story had to come from the heart, and with this, it's the start of a whole big new story for the Beales.\"_


who will bobby kill next making him a serial killer

----------


## Dazzle

> who will bobby kill next making him a serial killer


The Beale's are certainly going to have their hands full!

----------


## parkerman

> We still don't know why Billy had the photos.


 I thought it was to show he was "perving" over her.

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015), Glen1 (20-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought it was to show he was "perving" over her.


Yeah maybe you and Liz are right about that.  He did say something a bit pervy to her outside the chippy now I think of it.  What was it he said again?

----------


## lizann

there was a lot of wasted pointless scenes this week

----------


## Dazzle

The scenes in Dot's living room with everyone conspiring to hide Nick's death were very tense.  I'm sorry they didn't go through with that because it would have made a good storyline waiting for who was going to crack first.

I can't see Dot doing any prison time under the circumstances.

----------


## Glen1

Tonight should be another great episode. Perfect casting for the role of Bobby, so credible. I think that was the most memorable episode for a very long time. Still some parts of the story need answers . 
Poor Dot, the expression on her face in the Police car so forlorn, priceless. Kim giving birth in a skin tight skirt , only she could carry that off. 
The Kat drunk scenes didn't work for me , out of place with everything else going on imo.  See Ian has started 
the hand scratching again , mental breakdown in the pipeline maybe.

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015), maidmarian (20-02-2015), tammyy2j (20-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> The Kat drunk scenes didn't work for me , out of place with everything else going on imo.


I agree, and there's something I don't understand about Kat's behaviour this week. She's acting as though she's really traumatised (and who can blame her after all she's been through?) but she agreed to go to the wedding with Alfie, so I thought she'd begun to forgive him and come to terms with his arson. She appeared to be more at peace last week so I don't understand what's changed.

I don't blame her if she hasn't forgiven Alfie as I never would in her situation, but the contradiction doesn't make sense to me.

(I know being offered Harry's money's brought up a lot of feelings recently too.)





> See Ian has started the hand scratching again , mental breakdown in the pipeline maybe.


Well spotted!  I'll be looking out for that in tonight's episode.

----------

parkerman (20-02-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> Yeah maybe you and Liz are right about that.  He did say something a bit pervy to her outside the chippy now I think of it.  What was it he said again?


As Lucy left the shop and told Billy she was telling her dad , he grabbed her arm and said "Come on Lucy I thought we" she said " what" Billy gave her the perv look Lucy replies " NO " and shakes her head in disgust.

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015), maidmarian (20-02-2015), tammyy2j (20-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> As Lucy left the shop and told Billy she was telling her dad , he grabbed her arm and said "Come on Lucy I thought we" she said " what" Billy gave her the perv look Lucy replies " NO " and shakes her head in disgust.


Thanks Glen.  It looks like Billy's photos were him perving on Lucy then.  I didn't make the connection last night for some reason.  :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

> I thought it was to show he was "perving" over her.


Sorry to quote myself, but I just wanted to add that though I'm sure that was the point of having the photos, what I'm not sure about is what the point of it is in the overall context of the story.

----------

maidmarian (20-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Sorry to quote myself, but I just wanted to add that though I'm sure that was the point of having the photos, what I'm not sure about is what the point of it is in the overall context of the story.


I think it was just a plot device so we'd suspect Billy of being the killer (unless more comes to light).

----------


## Perdita

Maybe Billy "dies" and will be forgotten about but in 10 years he will come back from the dead and people will recognise him from those  pictures

----------

maidmarian (20-02-2015), parkerman (20-02-2015)

----------


## sarah c

I did think Grant and Phil were back and burst into the Vic - then I realised it was Kay in her dress!!!!!

----------

parkerman (20-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Who is Kay?

----------


## parkerman

Kat

----------

Perdita (20-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't like this storyline of Billy lusting after Lucy

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015), lizann (20-02-2015), Perdita (20-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I manage to watch EE only sporadic these days ... Billy has never struck me as pervy, where would this sudden change of character come from?

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015), tammyy2j (20-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I manage to watch EE only sporadic these days ... Billy has never struck me as pervy, where would this sudden change of character come from?


That's why I called it a plot device as there appears to be no explanation for his behaviour other than it made him a suspect.  If there's a genuine story behind it I can't wait to hear it.  We may be reading it all wrong.

----------

Perdita (21-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

What a hugely emotional rollercoaster.  The Beale's were brilliant, such long and intense scenes to do live.  I'm amazed.

And Dean's dead!  What's Mick done with the body?

What a twist to have that celebratory ending after all the emotion.  Thoroughly enjoyable and lots of lovely touches such as showing Arthur's bench and the Tony and Julie graffiti.

Well done EE!!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

Missed start of tonight's episode ... Dean is dead???  Guess it would fit the unexpected we were told would happen ...  yeah, I like the idea that he is dead    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dazzle

> Missed start of tonight's episode ... Dean is dead???  Guess it would fit the unexpected we were told would happen ...  yeah, I like the idea that he is dead


Yeah Dean's definitely dead.  Good riddance!  :Angry: 

Mick's going to be a darker character from now on I think.  The conversation he had with Ian in yesterday's episode about how killing someone would affect a person was foreshadowing of that.

Edit: I'm starting to question whether Dean's permanently dead since writing the above.  We didn't see his lifeless body close up so and Mick didn't confirm that Dean's dead so I'm starting to wonder now.

----------

Glen1 (20-02-2015), maidmarian (21-02-2015), Perdita (20-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

did mick do off with dean?  Sorry wasn't a fan of tonight though the acting was great

----------


## Perdita

Did Mick do off with Dean??  Any chance of  a translation into English?  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

Yes, it seems Mick did do off with Dean (but never say never).

It's a shame you didn't enjoy it Liz.  :Sad: 

I think the episode's got a resounding thumbs up from most going by social media etc.  People even seem to be coming around to Bobby as the killer!  I'm glad it was made crystal clear that he hit Lucy deliberately.

I can understand Peter's point of view and why he's so angry.  Ian realised in the end he would have reacted the same way Jane did.  

I'm questioning whether Jane could really have moved the body on her own.  Jane is tall and Lucy was very slight so they may just get away with that but she'd have struggled like hell and left evidence in reality.

----------

Glen1 (20-02-2015), tammyy2j (20-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

First off wow, for a live episode that was great, the acting top notch especially from Adam, Laurie and Ben 

I cant see Peter staying around with any of his family now could be why he leaves 

I am confused did Dean move himself or did Mick move him and he is dead?

Also I was expecting Cindy to have helped Jane move Lucy, also was it Bobby who gave Beth the jewellery box and not Emma as was suspected?

I still cant see how Emma and Ian realised it was Jane still  :Embarrassment:  I am glad Ian twigged it wasn't Jane that she was covering for Bobby, also how did he  :Searchme: 

Lucy Lou's note to her dad Ian was lovely (nice touch Lucy is called after Lou Beale) 

I think I have more questions again now but well done Eastenders #EELive has got everyone taking about the show

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015), Glen1 (20-02-2015), maidmarian (21-02-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Adam Woodyatt , to sustain that emotional intensity throughout a live tv performance , very special. Top drawer performance from the cast. All round what a week for EE. Looks like there should be good viewing to come. The Bobby Beale story appears set to continue into the future... :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2015), maidmarian (21-02-2015), tammyy2j (20-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am confused did Dean move himself or did Mick move him and he is dead?


We're being led to believe Dean's dead by Mick's reaction (and that's what I thought at first) but now I'm beginning to question that assumption.




> also was it Bobby who gave Beth the jewellery box and not Emma as was suspected?


The Beale's assumed that was the case but there's no proof at the moment.  If Bobby did it he must know he killed Lucy - and let's face it he must be pretty stupid not to have put it all together (something I don't think he is).  Kids of that age always take in far more than their parents realise.  He appeared completely remorseless in the scene with Masood!




> I still cant see how Emma and Ian realised it was Jane still  I am glad Ian twigged it wasn't Jane that she was covering for Bobby, also how did he


I think the main piece of evidence was that Jane's car wasn't where she said it was (Emma realised that from the video).  It was all explained but I can't remember the details now.  

Ian knows Jane very well and realised she was lying.




> well done Eastenders #EELive has got everyone taking about the show


I'm so glad for the EE team that the anniversary's been such a success!  :Cheer:

----------

Glen1 (21-02-2015), tammyy2j (20-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Bobby just watching tv so normal with Massod despite being a little killer

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2015), Glen1 (21-02-2015), lizann (21-02-2015)

----------


## vcdg84

What an outstanding performance from Adam woodyatt!! They were all great but he should definitely win best actor. I was fully against Bobby as the killer yesterday but think it wasn't such a bad idea after tonight's episode. The evidence Jane gave for emma was her car wasn't in the right place, the light was on in the house which didn't match the witness statement and Patrick falling in the Vic made her think Lucy fell and died at home. Well done EE

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2015), Glen1 (21-02-2015), tammyy2j (22-02-2015)

----------


## vcdg84

What an outstanding performance from Adam woodyatt!! They were all great but he should definitely win best actor. I was fully against Bobby as the killer yesterday but think it wasn't such a bad idea after tonight's episode. The evidence Jane gave for emma was her car wasn't in the right place, the light was on in the house which didn't match the witness statement and Patrick falling in the Vic made her think Lucy fell and died at home. Well done EE 😊

----------


## Glen1

Agree Tammy and Dazzle , the explanation was skated over fairly rapidly, more time spent on whether Jane should have turned left or right at the junction when transporting the body.
Total speculation re Dean, whilst being interviewed in the after show event got the feeling  might not be over yet.. :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2015), lizann (21-02-2015), maidmarian (21-02-2015), tammyy2j (22-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> What an outstanding performance from Adam woodyatt!! They were all great but he should definitely win best actor. I was fully against Bobby as the killer yesterday but think it wasn't such a bad idea after tonight's episode. The evidence Jane gave for emma was her car wasn't in the right place, the light was on in the house which didn't match the witness statement and Patrick falling in the Vic made her think Lucy fell and died at home. Well done EE ��


But Lucy did not die from a fall, she died from a blow to the back of her head from a 10 year old boy with a jewellery box  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I understand Jane's car being missing but Jane wasn't a suspect ever by Emma or Keeble

----------


## Dazzle

> I understand Jane's car being missing but Jane wasn't a suspect ever by Emma or Keeble


They were all suspects.  The police always look at family first in cases like this because murders are usually carried out by someone close to the victim.  Jane, like the rest of the family, probably would have been interviewed intensively even though we were never shown that happening.




> Bobby just watching tv so normal with Massod despite being a little killer


That scene was totally unnecessary so I'm sure it was put in to show how unaffected Bobby is by Lucy's death.

----------


## vcdg84

> But Lucy did not die from a fall, she died from a blow to the back of her head from a 10 year old boy with a jewellery box 
> 
> I understand Jane's car being missing but Jane wasn't a suspect ever by Emma or Keeble


I was just repeating what was said in the episode I wasn't suggesting she died from a fall.

I think Emma thought it was Jane when she met her at new year.....

----------


## vcdg84

> But Lucy did not die from a fall, she died from a blow to the back of her head from a 10 year old boy with a jewellery box 
> 
> I understand Jane's car being missing but Jane wasn't a suspect ever by Emma or Keeble


I was just repeating what was said in the episode I wasn't suggesting she died from a fall.

I think Emma thought it was Jane when she met her at new year.....

----------


## Dazzle

> I think Emma thought it was Jane when she met her at new year.....


Yes, Emma suspected Jane killed Lucy and Jane "confessed" that it was indeed her (which is why she was expecting an imminent visit from the police when Emma died).  Jane didn't reveal Bobby's involvement to Emma, which is what I thought had happened (not that I knew she was covering for Bobby of course).

----------


## flappinfanny

> Apparently Dominic Treadwell-Collins has mentioned the film "We need to talk about Kevin" on Facebook since the Bobby reveal.  If anyone's seen that film, the son, Kevin, is an extremely disturbed and nasty piece of work.  I didn't actually watch the entire film because I found it so disturbing.
> 
> I'm glad I interpreted the final scene correctly and I'm looking forward to how the Beale family deal with this nightmare.  The Beale family has changed forever.
> 
> 
> 
> A little on the dramatic side perhaps?


I think i should have the duff duffs.  It is sad because dtc has done great things to turn the show around, only to drop a huge spanner into the equation with this Kathy business.  if you loose creditability  it is a slippery slope sadly.

----------


## Dazzle

> I think i should have the duff duffs.  It is sad because dtc has done great things to turn the show around, only to drop a huge spanner into the equation with this Kathy business.  if you loose creditability  it is a slippery slope sadly.


He hasn't lost credibility with the majority of fans though as you've no doubt seen on other sites and social media.  Yes, a lot of people complained about the Lucy reveal yesterday but there's been a huge about-turn after tonight's episode.  The majority of fans can see the dramatic future potential for the Beales that will ripple from Bobby killing Lucy, and tonight's amazing live episode was a huge pay-off.

As for Kathy, most fans are delighted she's back and can't wait to see her again.  I'm not convinced, but I'm happy to see how it pans out before making any judgements.  I know I had to pick my jaw up off the floor when she appeared on Thursday and that sense of shock was a very enjoyable experience!  :Big Grin: 

DTC has been responsible for the highest ratings in years and excited fans have broken Twitter records.  He's actually _gained_ massive credibility.

Time will tell if choosing Bobby as the killer and raising Kathy from the dead will be considered successful storylines in the long-term, but I think any failures are going to be too late to tarnish DTC now.  After all, most fans now agree that Stacey was a bad choice for Archie's killer but that hasn't tarnished Diederick Santer's reputation one bit.

----------

Glen1 (21-02-2015), Siobhan (21-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

And no-one's mentioned that Winston got to kiss Sonia in the pub - probably the most important part of the whole episode. :Thumbsup:  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2015), lizann (21-02-2015), Siobhan (21-02-2015)

----------


## Kim

I don't know why they had to go down that route with Billy and the photos. It'll probably be forgotten like Billy stealing the post, because he's no pervert. He wouldn't do something like that with his and Julie's backstories in the care home. Rather than the fish, they should have had him and Lucy rowing over the fact that she'd agreed to go into business with him and then used him to get the contacts from Butcher's Joints before giving him the elbow for Lauren.

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> He hasn't lost credibility with the majority of fans though as you've no doubt seen on other sites and social media.  Yes, a lot of people complained about the Lucy reveal yesterday but there's been a huge about-turn after tonight's episode.  The majority of fans can see the dramatic future potential for the Beales that will ripple from Bobby killing Lucy, and tonight's amazing live episode was a huge pay-off.
> 
> As for Kathy, most fans are delighted she's back and can't wait to see her again.  I'm not convinced, but I'm happy to see how it pans out before making any judgements.  I know I had to pick my jaw up off the floor when she appeared on Thursday and that sense of shock was a very enjoyable experience! 
> 
> DTC has been responsible for the highest ratings in years and excited fans have broken Twitter records.  He's actually _gained_ massive credibility.
> 
> Time will tell if choosing Bobby as the killer and raising Kathy from the dead will be considered successful storylines in the long-term, but I think any failures are going to be too late to tarnish DTC now.  After all, most fans now agree that Stacey was a bad choice for Archie's killer but that hasn't tarnished Diederick Santer's reputation one bit.


You are right a lot of the fans are happy, I think  it is perhaps the older fans like myself who have watched from day one who are disgruntled.  I don't have a problem with Bobby being the killer (that was a master stroke in  my opinion) and thought the flash back episode was superb and a real jaw dropping ending, very clever.  The full live episode was outstanding and really showed Adam's talents to the full.  All the Beales were superb.  The whole anniversary week has been a great success. 

If I am being picky and I had been EP, I would have ended the live epsiode with Julia's theme and the photo's on the side board, the fireworks broke the moment slightly.   A lovely touch showing the heart carved of Tony and Julia. The episode still deserved a 10/10.

 I still stand by what I said.  I know we don't know the outcome of Kathy's return, but it wasn't needed.  If that had not been in the episode you would not have missed it.  That is why I am hopping mad.  DTC has saved EastEnders and brought it back from the brink, he is a very good EP.  EastEnders is not Hollyoaks and DTC is not Bryan Kirkwood, well not yet.

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2015)

----------


## Siobhan

Just caught the live show from last night on YouTube and I admit I cried.  Adam's performance was outstanding and the rest of the cast did an amazing job. Completely forgot it was 100% live it was that good.

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2015)

----------


## Siobhan

> He hasn't lost credibility with the majority of fans though as you've no doubt seen on other sites and social media.  Yes, a lot of people complained about the Lucy reveal yesterday but there's been a huge about-turn after tonight's episode.  The majority of fans can see the dramatic future potential for the Beales that will ripple from Bobby killing Lucy, and tonight's amazing live episode was a huge pay-off.
> 
> As for Kathy, most fans are delighted she's back and can't wait to see her again.  I'm not convinced, but I'm happy to see how it pans out before making any judgements.  I know I had to pick my jaw up off the floor when she appeared on Thursday and that sense of shock was a very enjoyable experience! 
> 
> DTC has been responsible for the highest ratings in years and excited fans have broken Twitter records.  He's actually _gained_ massive credibility.
> 
> Time will tell if choosing Bobby as the killer and raising Kathy from the dead will be considered successful storylines in the long-term, but I think any failures are going to be too late to tarnish DTC now.  After all, most fans now agree that Stacey was a bad choice for Archie's killer but that hasn't tarnished Diederick Santer's reputation one bit.


I personally I think this was better than the last time as they did a second show the day after the reveal that was live and explained a lot more than when Stacey killed archie. The shows after that were prerecorded so we had to wait a few weeks  for the explanation  (max and Stacey episode ). There was immediate closure on this

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> And no-one's mentioned that Winston got to kiss Sonia in the pub - probably the most important part of the whole episode.


I see you haven't stated your opinion on the anniversary week episodes Parkerman (except to give your approval of Winston's scenes  :Big Grin: ).  Can I take it from your silence that you weren't impressed?  :Smile: 




> You are right a lot of the fans are happy, I think  it is perhaps the older fans like myself who have watched from day one who are disgruntled.  I don't have a problem with Bobby being the killer (that was a master stroke in  my opinion) and thought the flash back episode was superb and a real jaw dropping ending, very clever.  The full live episode was outstanding and really showed Adam's talents to the full.  All the Beales were superb.  The whole anniversary week has been a great success. 
> 
> If I am being picky and I had been EP, I would have ended the live epsiode with Julia's theme and the photo's on the side board, the fireworks broke the moment slightly.   A lovely touch showing the heart carved of Tony and Julia. The episode still deserved a 10/10.
> 
>  I still stand by what I said.  I know we don't know the outcome of Kathy's return, but it wasn't needed.  If that had not been in the episode you would not have missed it.  That is why I am hopping mad.  DTC has saved EastEnders and brought it back from the brink, he is a very good EP.  EastEnders is not Hollyoaks and DTC is not Bryan Kirkwood, well not yet.


It looks like we agree more than we disagree.  :Thumbsup: 

I don't know about there being an age split as I'm an older fan who's been there from day one (except for 18 months) and I've seen plenty of positive comments from people I know are older too. Surely younger fans wouldn't be that interested in Kathy one way or another?

I couldn't agree more about DTC being EE's saviour. I didn't watch the soap for about 18 months before he took over because I'd had enough. This is the only time I haven't watched EE since it started and was down to the poor quality. I literally couldn't bear to watch it any longer.  I went back to it (with quite a lot of trepidation) about 2 weeks after the Carters arrived as I was hearing such good things, and I haven't been tempted to stop watching again since. 

So DTC literally saved EE for this long term viewer. I don't like every single thing he's done (Alfie's become unbearable for instance) but there's enough good stuff to keep me coming back and I've felt the live week was an absolute triumph (in case I haven't made that clear enough  :Embarrassment: ).

Can I take it you've changed your mind and will be continuing to watch EE after all?  I do hope so!  :Smile: 




> I personally I think this was better than the last time as they did a second show the day after the reveal that was live and explained a lot more than when Stacey killed archie. The shows after that were prerecorded so we had to wait a few weeks  for the explanation  (max and Stacey episode ). There was immediate closure on this


I agree, a lot of thought went into planning this time around so we weren't left hanging for weeks.  It was extremely well done all round.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## parkerman

> I see you haven't stated your opinion on the anniversary week episodes Parkerman (except to give your approval of Winston's scenes ).  Can I take it from your silence that you weren't impressed?


I'm sorry. I couldn't get over seeing my hero again. I thought he'd disappeared for ever. It was a great touch by DTC to bring him back and feature him in so many scenes. 

The rest was ok. Some good scripting and acting and knocked spots off Corrie at the moment. I agree that Adam's performance in the live episode was a tour-de-force. In truth I think he outshone everyone else. I think it was a bit of a shame that Bobby being revealed as the killer was not a great surprise thanks to social media. I'm afraid it didn't really have the shock value it should have done for me. As a plot device it was a good idea and what happens next with his development will be very interesting.

The thing I am still not sure about with this though is what happens now with the investigation. Are the police just going to forget it? Are the Branning Family just going to drop the whole thing? Ian told Mick he knew who killed Lucy, is he just going to forget it? Sharon has been a life long friend of Ian; will she just forget it and never raise it again. Stacey also thinks Lauren knows who did it, won't she pursue it? I still need to see how all this is going to resolve itself. 

I'm also very unhappy about bringing Kathy back. It just happens too often in Soaps. Finding a way to bring someone back from the dead or getting them out of prison because the actor and producer thinks it would be nice to be back. Sorry, don't like that. Reg Cox will be next....or will it be Dean?

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2015), lizann (22-02-2015), maidmarian (21-02-2015), Perdita (21-02-2015), Siobhan (21-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

> And no-one's mentioned that Winston got to kiss Sonia in the pub - probably the most important part of the whole episode.


he wanted cake that is all

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2015), parkerman (22-02-2015), tammyy2j (22-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

> And no-one's mentioned that Winston got to kiss Sonia in the pub - probably the most important part of the whole episode.


he wanted cake that is all

----------


## Dazzle

Thanks for your detailed reply Parkerman.  :Smile: 




> I think it was a bit of a shame that Bobby being revealed as the killer was not a great surprise thanks to social media. I'm afraid it didn't really have the shock value it should have done for me. As a plot device it was a good idea and what happens next with his development will be very interesting.


It's a shame the speculation spoiled the surprise for you.  I'm lucky because I just didn't give any credence to the rumours so I was shocked to the core when he was revealed as the killer, especially given his whole demon-child demeanour lol.




> The thing I am still not sure about with this though is what happens now with the investigation. Are the police just going to forget it? Are the Branning Family just going to drop the whole thing? Ian told Mick he knew who killed Lucy, is he just going to forget it? Sharon has been a life long friend of Ian; will she just forget it and never raise it again. Stacey also thinks Lauren knows who did it, won't she pursue it? I still need to see how all this is going to resolve itself.


My take on the above: I assume the investigation will stall and die a death.  It'll remain open officially so it could be revisited in the future.  Mick's got enough on his plate - he didn't even ask Ian who the killer was so I doubt if he'll cause any problems.  Max told Abi or Lauren that he'd deal with Stacey (I'm assuming he means that he'll convince her Lauren got it wrong).  Peter might change his mind and go along with the secret and could probably convince Lauren to drop it.  I don't think Sharon's going to keep bringing it up for fear of saddening Ian.  

So it's likely to become just another unsolved mystery that people still wonder about from time to time (until the secret comes out one day).




> I'm also very unhappy about bringing Kathy back. It just happens too often in Soaps. Finding a way to bring someone back from the dead or getting them out of prison because the actor and producer thinks it would be nice to be back. Sorry, don't like that. Reg Cox will be next....or will it be Dean?


*shudder*  I hope that Dean dies once and for all very soon.  :Angry: 

It's a shame the Kathy reveal's spoiled things for you and others.  :Sad: 

Fans have been calling for her return for years as it was generally agreed to have been a huge mistake to kill her off by a short-sighted producer.  (The same goes for Pat but there's no way she can be brought back as we actually saw her dead body.)  

I'm willing to suspend my disbelief if the storyline's credible because I think she'll be a great addition to the current Beale family and will cause untold aggro for Phil (always a good thing in my book  :Big Grin: ).

----------

Glen1 (22-02-2015), parkerman (22-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

i don't like jane's explanation for moving the body to common woods and max was seen going over to beale house in flashback did he not as jane said emma told her he saw a light on house

----------


## lizann

> Did Mick do off with Dean??  Any chance of  a translation into English?


did he kill him

----------


## Dazzle

> i don't like jane's explanation for moving the body to common woods and max was seen going over to beale house in flashback did he not as jane said emma told her he saw a light on house


I actually wouldn't be surprised if Jane's covering for someone who helped her move the body.  It's probably not Cindy as she seemed genuinely surprised by events.  Max is a possibility as it was left open whether he entered the house or not.

Jane's description of carrying Lucy's body like a child didn't ring true at all, as carrying a dead body (even a girl of Lucy's size) in that way would have been nigh on impossible for anyone but a very strong man.  There's also the strange discrepancy of putting the body in the boot if she was initially heading for the hospital.

I think more details will emerge in the weeks and months to come.

As an aside, did anyone else notice that Mick appeared to smother a laugh at one point (when Linda proposed).  I don't think that could have been in the script, although I haven't seen anyone else mention it as an error.

----------

lizann (21-02-2015)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Jane's description of carrying Lucy's body like a child didn't ring true at all, as carrying a dead body (even a girl of Lucy's size) in that way would have been nigh on impossible for anyone but a very strong man.  There's also the strange discrepancy of putting the body in the boot if she was initially heading for the hospital.


You'd be surprised what a person can lift when stressed and with high amounts of adrenaline running through you.

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2015)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

...

----------


## Dazzle

> You'd be surprised what a person can lift when stressed and with high amounts of adrenaline running through you.


That's a very good point so I can't discount that Jane was telling the truth about the way she moved Lucy's body.

My thinking stems from the fact that I read a lot of crime fiction and moving the body's always a big deal in those stories.

----------


## lizann

abi attacking lucy not wanting her as a step mother also was strange max has form with younger women does she remember stacey who max loved

----------


## lizann

> I'm sorry. I couldn't get over seeing my hero again. I thought he'd disappeared for ever. It was a great touch by DTC to bring him back and feature him in so many scenes. 
> 
> The rest was ok. Some good scripting and acting and knocked spots off Corrie at the moment. I agree that Adam's performance in the live episode was a tour-de-force. In truth I think he outshone everyone else. I think it was a bit of a shame that Bobby being revealed as the killer was not a great surprise thanks to social media. I'm afraid it didn't really have the shock value it should have done for me. As a plot device it was a good idea and what happens next with his development will be very interesting.
> 
> The thing I am still not sure about with this though is what happens now with the investigation. Are the police just going to forget it? Are the Branning Family just going to drop the whole thing? Ian told Mick he knew who killed Lucy, is he just going to forget it? Sharon has been a life long friend of Ian; will she just forget it and never raise it again. Stacey also thinks Lauren knows who did it, won't she pursue it? I still need to see how all this is going to resolve itself. 
> 
> I'm also very unhappy about bringing Kathy back. It just happens too often in Soaps. Finding a way to bring someone back from the dead or getting them out of prison because the actor and producer thinks it would be nice to be back. Sorry, don't like that. Reg Cox will be next....or will it be Dean?


at time of lucy's dead mick made of point of his daughter being same age and didn't want a murderer on square around her now he knows ian knows the real killer what will he do they cant just drop the case

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2015), Glen1 (22-02-2015), maidmarian (22-02-2015), parkerman (22-02-2015), tammyy2j (22-02-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Don't know whether D.I Keeble will do a great deal ,not on past performance. Denise may be the one to start shaking things up. The only couple of  comments I would make about the plot is, I think it went on far too long with the result that silly side issues were included i.e Billy keeping pics of Lucy and then writers trying to justify that red herring how they did. Finally I think the creation of that so called shortlist of suspects well out of order , in the knowledge that Bobby was the killer. I understand that he couldn't be included ,would be too obvious he was involved . Far better not to have had the list.

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2015), lizann (22-02-2015), maidmarian (22-02-2015), parkerman (22-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I was just repeating what was said in the episode I wasn't suggesting she died from a fall.
> 
> I think Emma thought it was Jane when she met her at new year.....


When and how did Emma realise Lucy was killed at home by her own jewellery box?

There is a lot of loss ends (DTC and the writers to address better imo) and I don't think Ian can tell Keeble and the police to drop the case 

Lauren knows Lucy was killed at home so she must suspect one of Lucy's own family 

Stacey knows Lauren knows, Mick now knows Ian knows, Abi and Max know Lauren knows something too about Lucy's death

----------

Glen1 (22-02-2015), lizann (22-02-2015), parkerman (22-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

My biggest fear is that they are just going to fudge over all this and no-one outside the Beales will mention Lucy's murder again. We'll see....

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2015), Glen1 (22-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> My biggest fear is that they are just going to fudge over all this and no-one outside the Beales will mention Lucy's murder again. We'll see....


  Spoiler:    A wrongful arrest will be made in the Lucy Beale murder case

----------

Cheskazmum (23-02-2015), Dazzle (22-02-2015), Glen1 (22-02-2015), lizann (22-02-2015), parkerman (22-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

^ Could be Billy, his photos found at last with the missing mail  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2015), Glen1 (22-02-2015), lizann (22-02-2015), parkerman (22-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> at time of lucy's dead mick made of point of his daughter being same age and didn't want a murderer on square around her now he knows ian knows the real killer what will he do they cant just drop the case


Mick's a very different person to who he was when Lucy was murdered.  Something big has happened (or will happen shortly) with Dean, Linda's pregnant (possibly with Dean's baby), he's just getting used to Shirley being his mum and Stan's dying.  I think his priorities are different nowadays but that doesn't mean he won't ask Ian about it at some point.  Ian'd better have an excuse prepared.




> Don't know whether D.I Keeble will do a great deal ,not on past performance. Denise may be the one to start shaking things up. The only couple of  comments I would make about the plot is, I think it went on far too long with the result that silly side issues were included i.e Billy keeping pics of Lucy and then writers trying to justify that red herring how they did. Finally I think the creation of that so called shortlist of suspects well out of order , in the knowledge that Bobby was the killer. I understand that he couldn't be included ,would be to obvious he was involved . Far better not to have had the list.


I like your idea of Denise being on the case.  :Smile: 

Yeah the Billy thing was nonsense and out of character.  :Wal2l: 

To be fair to DTC he did say in at least one interview that viewers would be misled.  He even used the word "gimmick", so we were warned that we'd be deceived.  You're not the only one who's miffed about it though Glen - some people have even made official complaints to the BBC and Ofcom!!  :EEK!: 




> When and how did Emma realise Lucy was killed at home by her own jewellery box?


It was explained during Friday's live episode how Emma knew Lucy was killed at home (though I still think it unlikely that nice but dim Emma would have put all the pieces together lol), and it seems likely that Bobby left the music box under the Christmas tree (I've no idea why) so Emma probably didn't know anything about that.




> ...and I don't think Ian can tell Keeble and the police to drop the case


Ian would be silly to do that as it'd immediately make them suspicious of him.




> My biggest fear is that they are just going to fudge over all this and no-one outside the Beales will mention Lucy's murder again. We'll see....


I'm glad to see from Tammy's spoiler that this isn't going to happen, but there's no doubt the case will die a death sooner or later.

----------

Glen1 (22-02-2015), lizann (23-02-2015), parkerman (22-02-2015), tammyy2j (22-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Spoiler:    A wrongful arrest will be made in the Lucy Beale murder case


if it were peter who ian side with then

----------


## lizann

> Spoiler:    A wrongful arrest will be made in the Lucy Beale murder case


if it were peter who ian side with then

----------


## tammyy2j

Emma is suppose to have guessed Lucy was killed at home from Patrick's fall, how is that exactly?

----------


## Dazzle

> Emma is suppose to have guessed Lucy was killed at home from Patrick's fall, how is that exactly?


I'm not sure exactly, it seems she just connected the dots.  Max had told here there was a light on downstairs which contradicted the witness statements, so Emma realised something had happened at the house that hadn't been accounted for.

----------


## tammyy2j

Emma didn't come across all that smart to me, she did after all fall for a suspect in Max 

I think EE needs to address how Emma discovered Lucy was killed at home by Jane with the jewellery box 

I know I sound like a broken record over this but it peeves me off that a genuine decent explanation has not been provided and also if Bobby bought the jewellery box back from the charity shop for baby Beth as a present, which is twisted and cruel by the little killer even though according to DTC, Bobby don't think he killed her, he may have said "I got Lucy's box back the one I used to hit her with in our fight before she was killed but she did start it" 

So much of this storyline don't make sense the more I think about it now after the reveal maybe I should stop  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dazzle

> Emma didn't come across all that smart to me, she did after all fall for a suspect in Max


I agree, I commented on Emma's dimness (can't remember which thread) earlier today.  All I can say is she was a trained police officer and she had evidence the police didn't have.




> I think EE needs to address how Emma discovered Lucy was killed at home by Jane with the jewellery box


I don't think Emma knew about the jewellery box.  That's certainly never been stated to my knowledge.  I speculated that she'd put it under the tree to provoke a reaction but there's no proof of this.  

The only thing we know for certain is that she knew Lucy was killed at home (which has been explained) and that she suspected Jane (which has also been explained).




> I know I sound like a broken record over this but it peeves me off that a genuine decent explanation has not been provided and also if Bobby bought the jewellery box back from the charity shop for baby Beth as a present, which is twisted and cruel by the little killer even though according to DTC, Bobby don't think he killed her, he may have said "I got Lucy's box back the one I used to hit her with in our fight before she was killed but she did start it"


Bobby probably is twisted and cruel.  He may not have intended Lucy's death but he hit her hard over the head during an argument, which isn't normal behaviour by any standard.

Bobby appears to have felt genuine sadness at Lucy's death (he ran away to sleep where her body was found) and, if he truly doesn't realise he killed her, he won't have connected the box with Lucy's death.  If he did put the box under the Christmas tree he may have thought he was being nice in his own twisted way.  :Searchme: 

This is all speculation on my part though as I'm not 100% sure Bobby did put the box under the tree.




> So much of this storyline don't make sense the more I think about it now after the reveal maybe I should stop


There may be more details to come out yet.  I hope there are.

----------

flappinfanny (24-02-2015), lizann (23-02-2015), maidmarian (22-02-2015), parkerman (23-02-2015), tammyy2j (22-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Emma is suppose to have guessed Lucy was killed at home from Patrick's fall, how is that exactly?


she did have a light bulb moment then did she think lucy fell at home like patrick

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2015), flappinfanny (24-02-2015), Ruffed_lemur (23-02-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> she did have a light bulb moment then did she think lucy fell at home like patrick


Yes, I think that's what happened.

----------


## tammyy2j

> she did have a light bulb moment then did she think lucy fell at home like patrick


But the post mortem revealed Lucy was killed by a blow to the head nothing about a fall so it was a big jump and conclusion for Emma to make imo

----------


## Dazzle

> But the post mortem revealed Lucy was killed by a blow to the head nothing about a fall so it was a big jump and conclusion for Emma to make imo


Maybe it was just the "at home" bit that connected some dots for Emma.

I was thinking that a way to conveniently get the police case dropped once and for all would be to have a not-so-innocent blamed for Lucy's death. Maybe when the "innocent" is arrested Ian persuades Dot to say that Nick did it.  Perhaps by keeping the Beale family out of it and stopping an innocent person going to jail Dot would feel she'd atoned somewhat for Nick's death.  Of course, Ian would have to confide the truth for Dot for this to happen.

Dean's another possibility if he's dead (or soon to be dead), especially as Mick knows Ian's aware who the killer is.

----------

flappinfanny (24-02-2015), maidmarian (23-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

kim's man is called vincent too

----------


## Kim

Weakest duff duff in a long time. Danny and Kellie must have them written into their contracts  :Wal2l:

----------

flappinfanny (24-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Maybe it was just the "at home" bit that connected some dots for Emma.
> 
> I was thinking that a way to conveniently get the police case dropped once and for all would be to have a not-so-innocent blamed for Lucy's death. Maybe when the "innocent" is arrested Ian persuades Dot to say that Nick did it.  Perhaps by keeping the Beale family out of it and stopping an innocent person going to jail Dot would feel she'd atoned somewhat for Nick's death.  Of course, Ian would have to confide the truth for Dot for this to happen.
> 
> Dean's another possibility if he's dead (or soon to be dead), especially as Mick knows Ian's aware who the killer is.


I would like to see how Emma connected the dots from that 

I hope Lauren goes with Peter to New Zealand, I want a happy ending for them 

I don't think Dean is dead 

Massod seems very worried and caring for Jane, does he know what Bobby did, could he have helped?

I don't think Ian will manage to keep quite he is struggling already and how lucky Keeble is scaling back the investigation into Lucy's murder

----------


## flappinfanny

> It looks like we agree more than we disagree. 
> Can I take it you've changed your mind and will be continuing to watch EE after all?  I do hope so!


I know I had a hissy fit last week when they brought Kathy back form the dead and I said I would never watch again. What can I say,  I have calmed down, I am chilled and I am fickle. I cannot give up on Albert Square, I still love this show.

A good start to the week. Nice to get back to normal, but good follow on scenes. Kim and Denise's scenes were good and I thought the opening scene was very well done. However the duff duff was a little weak.

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

is cindy not way too young to stay home alone

----------


## parkerman

Cindy is 16. Seems old enough to me. She's even old enough to have a baby...er....

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015), maidmarian (24-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> kim's man is called vincent too


I think Richard Blackwood's character saw Kim already unless he pretended he didn't know her

----------


## Kim

Cindy has her GCSE's this year. She must have missed a fair bit of school due to the pregnancy/birth, so probably for the best that she doesn't go with. Perhaps more unrealistic is the fact Bobby is allowed time off school. Should Ian not end up with a fine or something?

----------


## lizann

> Cindy is 16. Seems old enough to me. She's even old enough to have a baby...er....


a baby don't make her mature and old

----------


## lizann

> Cindy is 16. Seems old enough to me. She's even old enough to have a baby...er....


a baby don't make her mature and old

----------


## parkerman

No, but 16 is hardly "way too young" to stay home alone.

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> No, but 16 is hardly "way too young" to stay home alone.


mind you at 16 my biggest dilema was 'Jackie' or 'J17' with my pocket money!!!!!

----------


## lizann

does bobby know he killed lucy

----------


## Kim

No, he doesn't. He suspects, but both Jane and Peter have now told him that he didn't.

I'm getting to the point that I would pay to keep the Carters off of the screen  :Wal2l:

----------


## parkerman

I know I got this wrong with Eva in Corrie because she wasn't going to America after all, but the same problem applies to Lauren going to live in New Zealand. She would need to apply for a visa.....

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Jason bought the ticket for New York, I presume he would have sorted visa at the same time ... when I went to the States, some years ago now though, the visa was for a year ....

----------


## tammyy2j

Is a visa needed even for a holiday? 

Peter and Lauren are going to NZ long term, a nice happy exit for them, I sure they will return one day with baby Branning Beale  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I am glad Peter told Lauren the truth of how Lucy died

Poor Abi, Ben admits he still likes guys and still she will make their relationship work she loves him, she really wants to be loved and needed

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015), Glen1 (25-02-2015), lizann (25-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

No a visa isn't needed for a holiday. But they are going out there long term, not just for a holiday. For that they would need a visa.

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015), tammyy2j (24-02-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

This episode was a game of two halves. The Scenes with the Beales and Lauren and Peter were good but the Carter scenes did not hold my interest and I did get a little bored. I never thought I would tire of the Carters as I have been one of their biggest cheer leaders but tonight I did. I thought the ending was good.  

It did make me smile for saying Lauren is going to New Zealand she did not have much luggage.  Abby had more and she was only moving down the square.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015), lizann (25-02-2015)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I'm getting to the point that I would pay to keep the Carters off of the screen


What!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  They the reason I started watching EastEnders again, having not watched it for a good few years, they've brought a bit of life back into it. Although there is the danger of over using them.

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

It was with some trepidation that I settled down to watch both of this week's episodes last night. I was very concerned how the aftermath of the anniversary week would be handled, but I shouldn't have been as it was very well done.  :Smile: 

I guess the couple of scenes that directly referenced Bobby being the killer were filmed since Friday.  I was right that Bobby's old enough to put two and two together about Lucy's death but he seems to have believed what Peter said (for now).

Nice to see Peter and Lauren (and bubs) get a happy ending.

I wasn't sure from Mick's reaction whether Dean was dead or alive but since Nancy told Linda she thinks he's dead, I'm certain now that he's still alive.




> I know I had a hissy fit last week when they brought Kathy back form the dead and I said I would never watch again. What can I say,  I have calmed down, I am chilled and I am fickle. I cannot give up on Albert Square, I still love this show.


I'm glad about that.  At least you're got a sense of humour about it. I particularly liked what you said about needing your own duff duffs!  :Big Grin: 




> I think Richard Blackwood's character saw Kim already unless he pretended he didn't know her


He saw Kim and the baby getting into the ambulance but turned away quickly.  It was obvious he knew her.

Has anyone realised that Kim's baby, Pearl, has been named after the 30th anniversary?  I didn't think of that myself though, unfortunately.  I saw someone mention it elsehwere.




> What!!  They the reason I started watching EastEnders again, having not watched it for a good few years, they've brought a bit of life back into it. Although there is the danger of over using them.


I agree, I love the Carters too.  They've been on screen an awful lot during their first year but isn't that always the same for the family that runs the Vic?  I find them very watchable (except for the slimy Dean).

----------

Glen1 (25-02-2015), Jessie Wallace (25-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

kinda feel the same now about carters too used way too much

----------


## Dazzle

I felt sorry for both Abi and Ben (never thought I'd say that!) during the scene where he confessed he's still attracted to men. He genuinely cares for her and tried to finish the relationship.  She's so desperate for love she'll stay in a relationship with a gay man.  It's quite a sad situation really.

----------

flappinfanny (27-02-2015), Glen1 (27-02-2015), lizann (26-02-2015), parkerman (26-02-2015), tammyy2j (26-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I felt sorry for both Abi and Ben (never thought I'd say that!) during the scene where he confessed he's still attracted to men. He genuinely cares for her and tried to finish the relationship.  She's so desperate for love she'll stay in a relationship with a gay man.  It's quite a sad situation really.


i like them together even as friends  both actors really doing well in their roles, where is jay very quite with him and he cant be happy abi living there too now

----------

Dazzle (26-02-2015), flappinfanny (27-02-2015), Glen1 (27-02-2015), tammyy2j (26-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I felt sorry for both Abi and Ben (never thought I'd say that!) during the scene where he confessed he's still attracted to men. He genuinely cares for her and tried to finish the relationship.  She's so desperate for love she'll stay in a relationship with a gay man.  It's quite a sad situation really.


i like them together even as friends  both actors really doing well in their roles, where is jay very quite with him and he cant be happy abi living there too now

----------

Dazzle (27-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> i like them together even as friends  both actors really doing well in their roles, where is jay very quite with him and he cant be happy abi living there too now


Jay is fine with it apparently  :Stick Out Tongue:  not sure where he is bedding down now as I thought he shared a room with Ben, maybe with missing Denny  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Why did Abi read Sharon's personal letter?

----------


## parkerman

> Jay is fine with it apparently  not sure where he is bedding down now as I thought he shared a room with Ben,


Perhaps he's still there. :EEK!:

----------

Dazzle (27-02-2015), tammyy2j (27-02-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Tameka was excellent tonight. Her scenes with Diane were very good. It is nice to see a different side to Kim. Stan and Patrick's scenes were very good. I did feel sorry for Sharon. A good duff duff.  It is nice to get back to the bread and butter episodes after anniversary week.

----------

Dazzle (27-02-2015), tammyy2j (27-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

does max still have arches

----------


## tammyy2j

> Tameka was excellent tonight. Her scenes with Diane were very good. It is nice to see a different side to Kim. Stan and Patrick's scenes were very good. I did feel sorry for Sharon. A good duff duff.  It is nice to get back to the bread and butter episodes after anniversary week.


Pearl Denise Patrice is a nice name, I hope the baby survives

----------

Dazzle (27-02-2015), lizann (27-02-2015), Perdita (27-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Jay is fine with it apparently


I wouldn't say fine, more like resigned to the relationship.  He knows it's going to end in tears.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Why did Abi read Sharon's personal letter?


I think she only scanned quickly it looking for the password.  She didn't really have time for anything else as Sharon came in.




> Tameka was excellent tonight. Her scenes with Diane were very good. It is nice to see a different side to Kim. Stan and Patrick's scenes were very good.


Lovely scene at the hospital as baby Pearl was baptised.  I agree, it is nice to see a serious side to Kim and the actress pulls it off well.  

I enjoyed that we were led to believe Stan was taking Patrick to the Vic, whereas he actually took him to the hospital.  :Smile: 




> does max still have arches


Yes, for the time being.  Phil's apparently on the case though.  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (27-02-2015), lizann (27-02-2015)

----------


## Kim

The problem with the Carters for me is that although naturally they will have more appearances due to running the Vic, they're never just in the background pulling pints, there's always a drama involving them; the 1000th karaoke, or another retconned birthday.

----------


## Dazzle

> The problem with the Carters for me is that although naturally they will have more appearances due to running the Vic, they're never just in the background pulling pints, there's always a drama involving them; the 1000th karaoke, or another retconned birthday.


The high drama is what makes them interesting though.  It kind of says it all about living on Albert Square that the Carters came in as a happy-go-lucky family and are now just as miserable as the rest of the residents.  :Big Grin: 

I still wish the rape hadn't happened and I hope to goodness the baby's Mick's.  I'd have loved to see Dean get justice (legally) but since that's not going to happen I hope he's dealt with in one way or another _very_ soon.  I also hated Stan trying to manipulate him family into killing him.

Other than that I've loved the Carter storylines, and I hope they go back to being happy (most of the time at least).

----------


## parkerman

> I think she only scanned quickly it looking for the password.  She didn't really have time for anything else as Sharon came in.


She was able to tell Carol what it said though.

----------

tammyy2j (28-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> She was able to tell Carol what it said though.


Abi may have done what I have a bad habit doing and skip read the letter (ie took in the gist of it without reading every word).  That way she would have picked up the salient points in a few seconds, before even realising she was reading something private.

(OK, maybe she was just being nosy!  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------

parkerman (27-02-2015), tammyy2j (28-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

so will sharon's daddy be someone we know

----------

maidmarian (27-02-2015), tammyy2j (28-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

"The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face" Written by Ewan MacColl for Peggy Seeger (later his wife). I used to go to their folk club every week back in the day and got to know them both. Not sure what Ewan would have made of his song being used in Eastenders!

----------

Glen1 (28-02-2015), lizann (28-02-2015), maidmarian (28-02-2015), tammyy2j (28-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Who is trying to make who jealous in the Ben/Abi/Jay story

We haven't seen Jay and Lola together for a long while

----------


## tammyy2j

Sometimes lovey dovey Mick can be OTT

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2015), Glen1 (28-02-2015), lizann (28-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Sometimes lovey dovey Mick can be OTT


If it was a real person - would think
"has something to hide" !!

Soap character- who knows. I expect
they act as directed - which can change
 suddenly!

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2015), Glen1 (28-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

> "The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face" Written by Ewan MacColl for Peggy Seeger (later his wife). I used to go to their folk club every week back in the day and got to know them both. Not sure what Ewan would have made of his song being used in Eastenders!


 elaine wasn't too bad at it, i was thinking mick was going to sing pretty flamingo

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2015), Glen1 (28-02-2015), tammyy2j (02-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> "The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face" Written by Ewan MacColl for Peggy Seeger (later his wife). I used to go to their folk club every week back in the day and got to know them both. Not sure what Ewan would have made of his song being used in Eastenders!


 elaine wasn't too bad at it, i was thinking mick was going to sing pretty flamingo

----------


## flappinfanny

An enjoyable episode to end the week. I am glad we are getting back to normal now after anniversary week and all that jazz.

Sharon was great tonight, good scenes with Linda and Sharon. I loved Elaine in tonight's ep. We all know Maria is a the first lady of the West End and credit to her for singing in character as Elaine and not as Maria Friedman.

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2015), Glen1 (28-02-2015), tammyy2j (02-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Lovely scene between Sharon and Linda when they were taking about being a mother.  They really work well and are believable as best friends despite knowing each other for such a short time.  It's nice to see Linda with a smile on her face, and it's good to see Sharon back to being a likeable character again.

I wasn't expecting Jay to be knocked back by Lola. I thought she liked him.  I don't think he's jealous that Abi's Ben's girlfriend now as he treated her really harshly for some unknown reason when he dumped her.  He liked Lola even then.




> Sometimes lovey dovey Mick can be OTT





> If it was a real person - would think
> "has something to hide" !!
> 
> Soap character- who knows. I expect
> they act as directed - which can change
>  suddenly!


Danny Dyer's a bit too touchy feely with the ladies for my taste. I think it's probably him rather than Mick because there was a fuss a while back about him being too familiar with Mary Berry at an award show. I don't think she was bothered but the tabloids made a song and dance about it (_quelle surprise_!).  Still, I often wonder what the EE ladies make of his being so "affectionate"?  (At least he doesn't do it with Nancy which would be highly inappropriate.)

----------

Glen1 (28-02-2015), lizann (02-03-2015), tammyy2j (02-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> elaine wasn't too bad at it, i was thinking mick was going to sing pretty flamingo


It would very distasteful if Mick did sing that knowing it was played during Linda's rape  :Sick: 

I think Mick should be a little annoyed at Linda taking off from the engagement party to go with Sharon

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> It would very distasteful if Mick did sing that knowing it was played during Linda's rape 
> 
> I think Mick should be a little annoyed at Linda taking off from the engagement party to go with Sharon


would mick know?

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> It would very distasteful if Mick did sing that knowing it was played during Linda's rape 
> 
> I think Mick should be a little annoyed at Linda taking off from the engagement party to go with Sharon


would mick know?

----------


## tammyy2j

> would mick know?


If I remember correctly Linda mentioned the song in her police statement but was Mick in the room during it, I'm not sure

----------


## flappinfanny

Good start to the week, good scenes with Denise and Kim.  Excellent writing for Sharon and Shirley.  That for me was the best scene of the episode.  Perhaps the episode had too much carter stuff in it?  The ending was very good, a great duff duff with Nancy.

----------


## Kim

So other characters are now being made to look bad to facilitate the Carters' screen presence. Mick's priorities were right Denise, with the partner whom Dean raped. It might've been about Shirley not Dean, but Shirley has done him no favours either, burning down his previous pub, keeping up the lie for years, forcing her feet under his table permanently and keeping up a row with Linda.

----------


## Kim

> If I remember correctly Linda mentioned the song in her police statement but was Mick in the room during it, I'm not sure


Mick wasn't allowed in the room. I'd expect her to have told him, though.

----------


## Dazzle

> Excellent writing for Sharon and Shirley.  That for me was the best scene of the episode.


Yeah that scene was great. I hope we get more interaction between Sharon and Shirley - they've got great chemistry and their scenes are a joy to watch (now that they're no longer scratching each other's eyes out over the dubious pleasure of being Phil's doormat).  They make great "frenemies".

I don't understand how anyone can expect more from Mick than he's giving Shirley at the moment. I personally think he's being a saint letting her back into their lives (and the Vic) at all.

It's nice to see Patrick and the Fox sisters bonding.  Who puts together a large piece of furniture in the wrong room lol?  

Did anyone see what Kim's text from Vincent said?

----------

flappinfanny (03-03-2015), tammyy2j (03-03-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Yeah that scene was great. I hope we get more interaction between Sharon and Shirley - they've got great chemistry and their scenes are a joy to watch (now that they're no longer scratching each other's eyes out over the dubious pleasure of being Phil's doormat).  They make great "frenemies".
> 
> I don't understand how anyone can expect more from Mick than he's giving Shirley at the moment. I personally think he's being a saint letting her back into their lives (and the Vic) at all.
> 
> It's nice to see Patrick and the Fox sisters bonding.  Who puts together a large piece of furniture in the wrong room lol?  
> 
> Did anyone see what Kim's text from Vincent said?


The text said that Vincent wants to see Kim and Pearl.

----------

Dazzle (03-03-2015), flappinfanny (03-03-2015), lizann (04-03-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Did anyone see what Kim's text from Vincent said?


It said something about when could he see the baby.

----------

Dazzle (03-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sharon has been great lately especially away from Phil who I assume is with his mother or Kathy somewhere abroad 

I agree I liked her scenes with Shirley, I also like Shirley's friendship with Denise

----------

Dazzle (03-03-2015), lizann (04-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

does linda know the baby is deans or is guessing why cant alfie take the kids is he away

----------


## flappinfanny

Enjoyed the scenes with Kim and Kat, for some reason it worked, also the scenes with Dot and Sharon were very moving.  The episode was still a little too focused on the Carters.  I know the Carters are DTC's pet project, but even so.

----------


## Kim

> does linda know the baby is deans or is guessing why cant alfie take the kids is he away


I think this stuff is what was filmed during the panto breaks as Phil and Ronnie are off screen also. Doesn't explain why Kat couldn't drop the kids off off screen though. He said he had a job at the weekend, so are we supposed to assume Alfie was also working in last night's episode?

Linda is guessing. I don't know why she didn't listen to Nancy and have that test that she could have had already.

----------


## Dazzle

> does linda know the baby is deans or is guessing...





> Linda is guessing. I don't know why she didn't listen to Nancy and have that test that she could have had already.


She was probably burying her head in the sand, and I can understand why.  She couldn't get rid of the baby, but if she found out it was Dean's how on earth would she cope with the pregnancy?  Now that she's decided it's Dean's it's probably better she has the test because it's not going to make her feel any worse. 

If I were in her position I'd have the baby adopted if I couldn't love it.




> Enjoyed the scenes with Kim and Kat, for some reason it worked...


I hated Kat's scenes last night!  I know she's traumatised and I even sympathise with her plight, but I just don't enjoy watching her in that state (especially with the kids in tow).




> The episode was still a little too focused on the Carters.  I know the Carters are DTC's pet project, but even so.


The other big families will get their turn.  As Kim says, Steve McFadden and Samantha Womack were still doing panto when these episodes were filmed so their stories are on hold for the time being.  I blame allowing the stars to have panto breaks not the Carters, who are at least interesting. 

I would like to see the Masoods get more screen time though.




> ...are we supposed to assume Alfie was also working in last night's episode?


Kat said Alfie was away working in last night's episode.

----------

Glen1 (04-03-2015), lizann (04-03-2015), parkerman (04-03-2015), tammyy2j (04-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

so sick of kat

----------


## Kim

Abortion for Linda is still legal for another few weeks. Not pleasant, but legal. The earlier the better, so it would have made sense to do the test when Nancy mentioned it.

----------


## lizann

did think linda would open up about her rape and baby being deans in front of shirley the goon in car is after kim ordered by vincent

----------


## flappinfanny

I enjoyed the scenes in the Vic.  However We did not need Whitney and Lee's scenes in tonights episode.  Like Kat and Kim together.  I love kim's laugh.  Kellie Bright was excellent as always.

----------

Dazzle (06-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

lee a bomb disposal expert really

----------


## parkerman

I must have missed something somewhere. Is Lee in the army or not?

----------


## lizann

> I must have missed something somewhere. Is Lee in the army or not?


 thought he went awol and was discharged and was a trainee plumber

----------


## lizann

> I must have missed something somewhere. Is Lee in the army or not?


 thought he went awol and was discharged and was a trainee plumber

----------


## parkerman

That's what I thought. So why is he being sent out as a bomb disposal expert? And why did he say he could get his CO to post him nearer home?  :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

Maybe he was not really discharged but was a member of the SAS and not allowed to tell anyone   :Ponder:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (06-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> ...the goon in car is after kim ordered by vincent


I think the man in the car was actually following Kat.  It was a twist at the end and got the duff duffs (unless I completely got the wrong end of the stick!).




> I must have missed something somewhere. Is Lee in the army or not?


Yes he is.  He was going to go AWOL but Mick persuaded him not to.  He then went back to his unit but started an army plumbing course a couple of months later.  One of the selling points of the army is that you can learn a trade whilst there which will set you up for later life (coincidentally I saw a recruiting advert on TV just this morning that said just that).

----------

maidmarian (06-03-2015), parkerman (06-03-2015), Perdita (06-03-2015), tammyy2j (06-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I enjoyed last night's episode (even gobby Kat was bearable) but I think they missed a trick or two.

I'd have liked to have seen Kat and Linda have had a real in-depth heart-to-heart about their rapes and subsequent pregnancies.  As it was it was barely touched upon, which puzzles me.

Also, it would have been the perfect time for Shirley to apologise profusely to Linda for bullying and humiliating her about the rape.  I still can't believe the Carters have allowed Shirley back into their lives without so much as a sorry!  :Angry: 




> Abortion for Linda is still legal for another few weeks. Not pleasant, but legal. The earlier the better, so it would have made sense to do the test when Nancy mentioned it.


Linda couldn't go through with an abortion much earlier in the pregnancy so she's not going to now (and I'm pretty sure EE wouldn't got there at this stage as it'd be too harrowing).  She was traumatised and not thinking straight after the rape so she wasn't thinking logically about the baby.  

Not all rape victims who get pregnant have abortions anyway.  (Little Mo didn't if you remember.)

----------

Glen1 (06-03-2015), maidmarian (06-03-2015), parkerman (06-03-2015), Perdita (06-03-2015), tammyy2j (06-03-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I think the man in the car was actually following Kat.  It was a twist at the end and got the duff duffs (unless I completely got the wrong end of the stick!).


Yes, I agree. That's what I thought.




> Yes he is.  He was going to go AWOL but Mick persuaded him not to.  He then went back to his unit but started an army plumbing course a couple of months later.  One of the selling points of the army is that you can learn a trade whilst there which will set you up for later life (coincidentally I saw a recruiting advert on TV just this morning that said just that).


He's been on leave a long time hasn't he?

----------

Dazzle (06-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> He's been on leave a long time hasn't he?


My understanding is that he hasn't been on leave but has been attending an army plumbing course by day (it's been mentioned very occasionally).  Now he's rejoining his unit.

----------

parkerman (06-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Zoe got a mention last night, is she the next returnee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (06-03-2015), parkerman (06-03-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I think the man in the car was actually following Kat.  It was a twist at the end and got the duff duffs (unless I completely got the wrong end of the stick!).


I disagree - he was following Kim before at the tube station. I think Vincent would of given him a description or more realistically a photo of Kim and I don't think he could mistake her for Kat really.

----------


## parkerman

> Zoe got a mention last night, is she the next returnee


It's usually a good indicator, tammy.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I disagree - he was following Kim before at the tube station. I think Vincent would of given him a description or more realistically a photo of Kim and I don't think he could mistake her for Kat really.


Although they do look very alike  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kim

> I enjoyed last night's episode (even gobby Kat was bearable) but I think they missed a trick or two.
> 
> I'd have liked to have seen Kat and Linda have had a real in-depth heart-to-heart about their rapes and subsequent pregnancies.  As it was it was barely touched upon, which puzzles me.
> 
> Also, it would have been the perfect time for Shirley to apologise profusely to Linda for bullying and humiliating her about the rape.  I still can't believe the Carters have allowed Shirley back into their lives without so much as a sorry! 
> 
> 
> 
> Linda couldn't go through with an abortion much earlier in the pregnancy so she's not going to now (and I'm pretty sure EE wouldn't got there at this stage as it'd be too harrowing).  She was traumatised and not thinking straight after the rape so she wasn't thinking logically about the baby.  
> ...


Of course not, but my interpretation was that Linda couldn't go through with the abortion because Mick knew about it and didn't want her to have it. Had it taken place with Mick knowing about the rape, I think she would have gone through with it - especially if she'd had a test and knew categorically that the baby was Dean's.

I too was expecting more from the Kat and Linda scene. The spoilers suggested that Kat poured her heart out to Linda, but she actually told her off camera! It was quite odd that Shirley and Kim appeared to know, but Linda hadn't heard yet. It is common knowledge. Kim may have been told by Kat, but Shirley? "Who's Zoe?" also didn't fit; Linda knew of her existence as she was asking Sharon for the gossip on Kat/Zoe/Anthony back in the summer.

----------

Dazzle (07-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

does roxy love charlie now?

----------

Dazzle (07-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am glad the aftermath of Linda's rape is being handled well and not skipped over or rushed, Danny and Kellie have great chemistry and play off each other so well, he was so sweet with her and liked their scenes in the park recreating their first date

----------

Dazzle (07-03-2015), flappinfanny (07-03-2015), Jessie Wallace (07-03-2015), lizann (07-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I disagree - he was following Kim before at the tube station. I think Vincent would of given him a description or more realistically a photo of Kim and I don't think he could mistake her for Kat really.





> Although they do look very alike


I thought it was obvious from the phone conversation the guy had in the car at the end of Thursday's episode that he'd been looking for Kat all along...  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Of course not, but my interpretation was that Linda couldn't go through with the abortion because Mick knew about it and didn't want her to have it. Had it taken place with Mick knowing about the rape, I think she would have gone through with it - especially if she'd had a test and knew categorically that the baby was Dean's.


Yeah, I see what you mean. As far as I can remember Mick said he'd support whatever decision Linda made about the pregnancy (after his initial shock) but was obviously unhappy about it. Linda then went to her appointment but couldn't go through with the abortion.  How much influence Mick had on her change of heart I can't really remember though.  

I do think there's a possibility she wouldn't have been able to go through with it anyway as she'd been desperate for a baby not that long before, but I guess we'll never know now.




> I am glad the aftermath of Linda's rape is being handled well and not skipped over or rushed, Danny and Kellie have great chemistry and play off each other so well, he was so sweet with her and liked their scenes in the park recreating their first date


That was a lovely scene and it's really good to see the couple tentatively trying to get past the rape (and it's excellent that EE are still dealing with the effect it's has on both of them). Did anyone else feel that Mick's line about tonguing Linda with cheesy breath was ad-libbed?  :Big Grin: 

It's good to see the effects of Kat's abuse being dealt with too. If this storyline will help the character move on that can only be a good thing.

So we're going to have a love triangle storyline between Ronnie, Roxy and Charlie...  :Thumbsdown:

----------

flappinfanny (07-03-2015), Jessie Wallace (07-03-2015), lizann (07-03-2015), parkerman (07-03-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

I thought the Scenes with Mick and Linda in the park with the sweets was well done. Also it is nice to see a different side to Kim. I thought it was clever that the bloke in the car wanted Kat and not Kim as we were lead to believe.  

Some nice bits of comedy also, Denise to Kim: "I'm going to buy Patrick some new pants. The glamour."   Shirley  answering the phone in blades in a posh voice and telling Lolo off for her efforts on a client.  Shirley to Lolo: "Blonde like Kylie Minogue, not Nanny McPhee" - Shirley Carter at her finest. I like her in Blades.  The duff duff was a little flat however.

----------

Dazzle (07-03-2015), lizann (07-03-2015), tammyy2j (09-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> The duff duff was a little flat however.


I'm intrigued to find out why Zoe hates Kat.  I guess it's been done to explain why Zoe won't be back (I've heard that Michelle Ryan's not interested and, since they used her photo the other day, the character won't be recast in the near future).

----------

flappinfanny (11-03-2015), parkerman (07-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I'm intrigued to find out why Zoe hates Kat.  I guess it's been done to explain why Zoe won't be back (I've heard that Michelle Ryan's not interested and, since they used her photo the other day, the character won't be recast in the near future).


Not sure if this is what you mean Dazzle?
Wiki says after attempting suicide( after Zoes
parentage became known) Kat has a romance
with Dr Anthony Trueman - when this breaks
up-Anthony begins a relationship with Zoe.
Kat disapproves and Zoe disowns her for
disapproving.
When Anthony tells Zoe that he still in love
with Kat-Zoe runs away.

I cant do a link and have shortened it a bit.
If you are interested-its  in Kat Slaters profile
on Wiki in storylines section.

Not sure how accurate it is -people amend-
and I dont remember all details of story.

Or it could be Zoe is resentful about being
deceived about who her real parents were
and blames Kat more than others-eg seemed
OK with Charlie.

----------

Dazzle (07-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

zoe is on run for her part in dens death and cover up she left on good terms with kat

----------

Dazzle (07-03-2015), maidmarian (07-03-2015), parkerman (07-03-2015), tammyy2j (09-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> zoe is on run for her part in dens death and cover up she left on good terms with kat


Yes - the details on Zoes profile are quite
different to Kats in several ways.
What with amendments and retcons -
probably the memories of those who
watched it all( I missed some parts)
are best!

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> probably the memories of those who
> watched it all( I missed some parts)
> are best!


I watched it all but I can't remember much of it now...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm intrigued to find out why Zoe hates Kat.  I guess it's been done to explain why Zoe won't be back (I've heard that Michelle Ryan's not interested and, since they used her photo the other day, the character won't be recast in the near future).


I don't think they could recast Zoe as the reveal scene between her and Kat as her mother is so famous and legendary now for the show

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2015), flappinfanny (11-03-2015), lizann (09-03-2015), maidmarian (09-03-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

The scenes with Billy and Carol worked well.   EastEnders under DTC has got better at ordinary episodes, the bread and butter of a soap. This never happened under Newman.

----------

Dazzle (11-03-2015), tammyy2j (11-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> The scenes with Billy and Carol worked well.   EastEnders under DTC has got better at ordinary episodes, the bread and butter of a soap. This never happened under Newman.


the kiss was like sharks eating one another  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (12-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> The scenes with Billy and Carol worked well.   EastEnders under DTC has got better at ordinary episodes, the bread and butter of a soap. This never happened under Newman.


the kiss was like sharks eating one another  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

Really nice to see some character development for Kat, and to see her as a caring mum. I really like her when the gobby act is toned down. Jessie Wallace is very good at playing the vulnerability beneath the wafer-thin veneer of hardness and brashness.

I'm not sure how I feel about Kat taking Harry's money though. I thought she was right to turn it down, but of course her financial situation's precarious and she's got her kids to consider.

Surprisingly good chemistry between Carol and Billy.  I hope we see more of the two, they're sweet together (as long as they're not turned into yet another of the square's long-suffering couples).

It was very funny when everyone left Martin alone in the pub. He needs to find some more interesting topics of conversion!  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (12-03-2015), Jessie Wallace (11-03-2015), lizann (11-03-2015), tammyy2j (11-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Pam: Les battered sausage  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (11-03-2015), flappinfanny (12-03-2015), lizann (11-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

anyone read harry potter and bay city rollers

----------


## flappinfanny

To be truthful an episode you could quite easily have missed (apart from the duff duff)   Pleased Mo got the Duff Duff.   :Smile:

----------


## lizann

kat needs to accept the money she is broke and has young kids

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Mas wanted Shabs and Kush to get together a while back, his reaction tonight was ott (maybe it was that they were sleeping together though) and why did Shabs think her and Kush were getting engaged already

I hope Tamwar and Nancy get together properly  

Looks like Les has 2 birdys on the go  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (13-03-2015), flappinfanny (13-03-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Mo: ''Kat Moon speaking, I ain't got no PPI''  so funny, line of the night.  :Big Grin: 

Poor Pam, Les you dirty dog. I like Kush and Shabs together and pairing Nancy and Tam together is genius. I hope they become some sort of couple.

----------

Dazzle (13-03-2015), tammyy2j (13-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I've enjoyed catching up with some of the quieter characters and storylines this week. It makes a refreshing change to see characters like Les and Pam given some screen time. I'm not convinced yet that he has another woman on the go though.  There could be another explanation although we already know he's dodgy (something Pam seems completely unaware of).

I enjoyed the scenes in the funeral parlour and wish we'd get more of them. There's plenty of scope for storylines there.  We could have a new imaginatively-killed corpse per episode like the TV show Six Feet Under (one of my erstwhile faves).  :Big Grin: 

I don't understand at all how Shabnam thought she and Kush were engaged. Nothing like that was even hinted as far as I'm aware. Perhaps she only said that to appease Masood and to give the impression that she was only sleeping with Kush because she thought they'd be married soon?  I could believe that because she was so ashamed at seeing her hypocrisy through her father's eyes.  She's been so judgemental about his relationships in the past that it's no wonder he was angry.




> kat needs to accept the money she is broke and has young kids


She (and the kids) need her sanity above all else though.

----------

flappinfanny (15-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

kat should go counseling and accept the money

----------


## Kim

I think Kat should give the money to charity and put in her own claim for criminal injuries compensation. Money she got that way wouldn't be Harry's, but what the authorities think she's due. As Dazzle says, they need her sanity.

----------

Dazzle (14-03-2015), sarah c (13-03-2015), tammyy2j (15-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

who would kat sue as harry is dead

----------


## parkerman

> who would kat sue as harry is dead


You don't sue anyone, you claim compensation from the criminal injuries compensation board, but she would have to prove that Harry raped her.

----------

Dazzle (14-03-2015), lizann (14-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> You don't sue anyone, you claim compensation from the criminal injuries compensation board, but she would have to prove that Harry raped her.


oh didn't know that cheers pm

----------


## lizann

> You don't sue anyone, you claim compensation from the criminal injuries compensation board, but she would have to prove that Harry raped her.


oh didn't know that cheers pm

----------


## parkerman

You're welcome. :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> You don't sue anyone, you claim compensation from the criminal injuries compensation board, but she would have to prove that Harry raped her.


kat had zoe when she was underage

----------


## lizann

> You don't sue anyone, you claim compensation from the criminal injuries compensation board, but she would have to prove that Harry raped her.


kat had zoe when she was underage

----------


## parkerman

That doesn't prove Harry raped her.

----------


## maidmarian

> That doesn't prove Harry raped her.


No it doesnt- but arent having sexual intercourse
with a minor and incest both criminal offences.
Though incest rarely prosecuted!!

----------

Dazzle (14-03-2015), lizann (14-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Kim

> That doesn't prove Harry raped her.


It doesn't, though it proves that intercourse took place, which proves statutory rape at least. Charlie Slater will also confirm Kat's story, having spoken to Harry after the truth came out. It's very very unlikely that a man would see his dead brother's name dragged through the mud to allow his daughter to win a false claim.

Kat likely has more proof than any of the other victims.

----------

Dazzle (14-03-2015), lizann (14-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'd love for Kat to get some compensation.  It's money she could take with a clear conscience and would help get her life back on track.  I hope that meeting other victims (which I assume is going to happen) will help her start to come to terms with the abuse.

She's going to be very unhappy when she finds out about Mo's duplicity though.

----------

flappinfanny (15-03-2015), Glen1 (14-03-2015), tammyy2j (15-03-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> It doesn't, though it proves that intercourse took place, which proves statutory rape at least. Charlie Slater will also confirm Kat's story, having spoken to Harry after the truth came out. It's very very unlikely that a man would see his dead brother's name dragged through the mud to allow his daughter to win a false claim.
> 
> Kat likely has more proof than any of the other victims.


I wasn't saying she COULDN'T prove it, just that she would HAVE to. It's no good just saying, I had Zoe when I was underage, therefore Harry....

----------

Kim (14-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I wasIven't saying she COULDN'T prove it, just that she would HAVE to. It's no good just saying, I had Zoe when I was underage, therefore Harry....


Yes-parkerman-Ive had a look the Criminal
Injuries info on Internet and its very complicated.
If an offence took place before victim was 18 and
 was reported to police before 18th birthday -have
until 20th birthday to make claim. If not reported
until after 18th birthday -have 2yrs from date of
report to police to make claim. They have to
provide evidence and for it to be such that 
a decision cabn easily be made!

A seperate point -the Sexual Offences Act 2003 
significantly re-categorised sexual crimes/offences.
Actions which are now treated as rape were 
previously indecent or sexual assualt.
As the judge told one of the defendants( in a 
recent"celebrity" trial  he wa limited to giving
 him tarriffs in effect at the time ofthe offences.
 If he could sentence him under current laws the
terrms would be much longer.

Regarding incest if the participants are both adults
-its likely to be just a caution. If one of them is
a child especially under 13-its much more serious.
Also allows for people not related by blood but
in position of trust eg mothers live-in partner
or step/parent.

Im not sure where this leaves Kat-I would like
her to get some justice and peace of mind.
But I hope the sake of real people who have
been similarly affected( and perhaps not taken
action yet) that EE have some good legal advice
etc that reflects current situation and is realistic
 or the story may have adverse effect on victims.

----------

Dazzle (14-03-2015), flappinfanny (15-03-2015), lizann (14-03-2015), parkerman (14-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

cindy has a free house with many rooms but she gets jiggy with liam on the couch near were lucy was killed and martin catches them

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2015), tammyy2j (15-03-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

A good start to the week and a big improvement on last week.  Nice scenes with Patrick and Stan and nice to have Ann Mitchell back.  Not sure about the Nu Martin?

----------

lizann (18-03-2015), tammyy2j (18-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

go to see paddy improving slowly

----------

Dazzle (18-03-2015), flappinfanny (20-03-2015), tammyy2j (18-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

It is shame that   Spoiler:    Stan dies soon   as I would like to have more scenes of him and Patrick 

Did Mas take out the money to bet with? I thought Shabham gave him the inheritance money so could that have helped him to buy or rent the Argee Bhajee

----------


## Dazzle

> Did Mas take out the money to bet with? I thought Shabham gave him the inheritance money so could that have helped him to buy or rent the Argee Bhajee


I think Masood refused Shabnam's offer of the money.  I wonder how much money he won?  He didn't look too guilty about it.

Loved the look on Sonia and Martin's faces when they saw Rebecca's new look.  :Big Grin: 

Sad about Stan.  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

is mick and linda on another holiday?

----------


## LostVoodoo

Gosh, New Martin is incredibly dull, isn't he?

----------

flappinfanny (20-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

babe will help stan die, she will kill off so cora cant have him

----------


## flappinfanny

A superb script from Daran Little. Quality scenes in the hospital. Timothy and Ann were outstanding. Sonia is so annoying, I prefered her when she had her trumpet.  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2015), parkerman (20-03-2015), tammyy2j (20-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> A superb script from Daran Little. Quality scenes in the hospital. Timothy and Ann were outstanding. Sonia is so annoying, I prefered her when she had her trumpet.


martin preferred when sonia wanted his trumpet :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2015), flappinfanny (21-03-2015), parkerman (20-03-2015), tammyy2j (20-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> A superb script from Daran Little. Quality scenes in the hospital. Timothy and Ann were outstanding. Sonia is so annoying, I prefered her when she had her trumpet.


martin preferred when sonia wanted his trumpet :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

There were lots of lovely scenes last night, between Stan and everyone, Babe and Cora, and Sonia and Tina.  Moving that Babe sacrificed her time with Stan to give him some happiness with Cora.  I wish we'd see more of Babe, especially when she's so all-written (she's always impeccably acted).

I like Sonia and Tina together.  I don't think we should judge the new Martin until he's had a couple of months to settle into the role.  I'm enjoying having the character back on the square, although I still wish we had James Alexandrou in the role at the moment.  Hopefully that'll change given some time.

Andrew Sachs didn't last long!!!  :EEK!:

----------

flappinfanny (21-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

is donna adopted, les and her mother well who saw that

----------


## tammyy2j

> is mick and linda on another holiday?


In Dublin not worrying about dying Stan

----------

Dazzle (21-03-2015), lizann (21-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> is donna adopted, les and her mother well who saw that


Donna did say her mother had two other foster kids so maybe she is her adopted or foster mother

----------


## flappinfanny

It is nice to have a break from the main players like the Beales and the Carters for a bit. They are back next week, so for those pining for the A Lister's, won't have to wait long.   :Smile:  

I am warming to Donna more and more, Lisa Hammond is very good at comedy and love her one liners. I am also looking forward to hear more of Kush's story. 

The only down side is Tina and Sonia. Don't get me wrong I love a good Lesbian relationship like anybody else (in a none German Shot putter way), but not Tina and Sonia, so boring. A shame because I was warming to Tina.

----------

lizann (21-03-2015), parkerman (21-03-2015), tammyy2j (23-03-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Line of the episode goes to Donna talking to Shabnam with Pam about Kush.   "Thought you were over him...or d'you just wanna get back under him?"   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (21-03-2015), lizann (21-03-2015), tammyy2j (23-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

donna had some good lines alright, she seems gagging for it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (21-03-2015), flappinfanny (21-03-2015), tammyy2j (23-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> is donna adopted


She said she was fostered.




> It is nice to have a break from the main players like the Beales and the Carters for a bit. They are back next week, so for those pining for the A Lister's, won't have to wait long.   
> 
> I am warming to Donna more and more, Lisa Hammond is very good at comedy and love her one liners. I am also looking forward to hear more of Kush's story.


I'm not pining for the A-listers. I've really enjoyed that the background characters have recently had a chance to shine. I agree that the actress who plays Donna is very good and hope she's not pushed into the background for months again. Presumably she'll have more to do now Claudette's around.

Typical EastEnders that Martin spills the beans about Sonia and Tina's relationship in front of the whole pub. What would an EE party be without revelations that rock the square?  :Big Grin: 

I liked the party scenes and thought they were well done, especially with Kush (who's really growing on me) being a sad drunk and Martin being an obnoxious drunk.

I don't think that Les is having an affair with Claudette.

I enjoyed seeing a happy Cora. It's a pity it's not going to last...  :Sad:

----------

flappinfanny (21-03-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> She said she was fostered.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not pining for the A-listers. I've really enjoyed that the background characters have recently had a chance to shine. I agree that the actress who plays Donna is very good and hope she's not pushed into the background for months again. Presumably she'll have more to do now Claudette's around.
> 
> Typical EastEnders that Martin spills the beans about Sonia and Tina's relationship in front of the whole pub. What would an EE party be without revelations that rock the square? 
> 
> I liked the party scenes and thought they were well done, especially with Kush (who's really growing on me) being a sad drunk and Martin being an obnoxious drunk.
> ...


  I agree, I don't think she is either.

----------

Dazzle (22-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

les looked very lustful with donna's mom giving her jewellery as a gift looked like she is his mistress to me

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't like Tina with Sonia, think Sonia ruins Tina who is a good character

----------

flappinfanny (24-03-2015), lizann (23-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

donna has brothers maybe one is vincent

----------

Dazzle (24-03-2015), flappinfanny (24-03-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

God I could not care less about the two of them. They brought down the episode, not quite p**s poor, but nudging that way. I am sorry but I was bored.

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Cindy not want Beth now?

And we have another broke person in Eastenders in Martin who now lives in his van

I don't think Tina is very maternal (with Zsa Zsa her own daughter at least) so why is she giving Sonia advice on Chloe/Rebecca again Tina and Sonia as a couple don't work imo

----------


## Dazzle

It was good to see Ian and Jane back in last night's episode.  After Cindy's lines about not wanting to be a mother, I initially thought that Ian and Jane might end up adopting Beth but I saw someone come up with what I think's a better idea - that they adopt Cindy so that Beth is their legal granddaughter and that they take care of them both.  That would give Cindy more security and give Jane some happiness too.

I hate relationship merry-go-round type stories and we had two last night! 

The Shabnam and Kush story was the more interesting because I find them both compelling characters and because their story actually moved forward.  I still don't understand Shabnam's desperation to marry after such a short time though.  I think the actor who plays Kush has proved himself to be a very good actor, especially in the scene where he broke down.  I thought his crying was nearly on a par with Adam Woodyatt's!

Sonia and Tina's relationship just went full circle last night, which I find very boring (even though I like the couple).

I felt quite sorry for Martin as it seems he's lost everything. I'm sure he'll be living on the square and working on the fruit and veg stall before long though. Another character going full circle - but this one feels right somehow.

----------

Dougie (24-03-2015), Glen1 (24-03-2015), lizann (24-03-2015), maidmarian (24-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

jane taking over too much with cindy's baby

----------


## parkerman

So who paid Alfie for his day's work? Did Aleks pay him out if his own pocket?

And who was that boy in Sharon's house? I'm sure I recognised him from somewhere.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (25-03-2015), flappinfanny (25-03-2015), lizann (25-03-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> So who paid Alfie for his day's work? Did Aleks pay him out if his own pocket?
> 
> And who was that boy in Sharon's house? I'm sure I recognised him from somewhere.


I think he had been let out of the cupboard.  

Tuesday's EastEnders with all the talk of incest seemed  a bit like a grubby version of Brookside.

----------


## lizann

> So who paid Alfie for his day's work? Did Aleks pay him out if his own pocket?
> 
> And who was that boy in Sharon's house? I'm sure I recognised him from somewhere.


yes as aleks really likes alfie  :Stick Out Tongue: 

denny got a hair cut but more needs to come off 

jane will want to adopt beth

----------


## lizann

> So who paid Alfie for his day's work? Did Aleks pay him out if his own pocket?
> 
> And who was that boy in Sharon's house? I'm sure I recognised him from somewhere.


yes as aleks really likes alfie  :Stick Out Tongue: 

denny got a hair cut but more needs to come off 

jane will want to adopt beth

----------


## parkerman

> yes as aleks really likes alfie


Exactly! But that job is a Council job and there is no way Alfie could have gone through the Council's bureaucratic recruitment process in ten minutes, been given a job (and a uniform) and placed on the pay roll.

----------

Dazzle (25-03-2015), Glen1 (25-03-2015), lizann (25-03-2015), maidmarian (25-03-2015), tammyy2j (25-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Tuesday's EastEnders with all the talk of incest seemed  a bit like a grubby version of Brookside.


Hardly!  :Stick Out Tongue:   Incest has been ruled out now though, thankfully.  I'm very intrigued as to who Sharon's real father is/was.

Ughhh...hints about Alfie and the lottery.   :Thumbsdown:    I'm hoping he won't last long on the fruit and veg stall as that's Martin's rightful place.

I'm glad Masood brought up the unpalatable truth that Shabnam will likely be judged by many of her fellow Muslims for her relationship far more harshly than Kush will.

I'm guessing baby Beth won't be alone in the park for long. I'm a bit confused at the moment as to whether Cindy really wants her or not. She seems to prevaricate between loving her and being jealous of her bond with Jane, and not wanting to be her mother at all.  I don't think she knows herself.

----------


## tammyy2j

Cindy was managing and bonding fine with baby Beth before Ian and Jane took her away in holiday and now all of a sudden she don't want her

----------

Dazzle (25-03-2015), flappinfanny (26-03-2015), Glen1 (28-03-2015), lizann (25-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

ian and jane care more for beth that they do for cindy

----------

flappinfanny (27-03-2015), Glen1 (28-03-2015), tammyy2j (31-03-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Go Roxy! :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (27-03-2015), flappinfanny (27-03-2015), Glen1 (28-03-2015), lizann (27-03-2015), tammyy2j (31-03-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

The Essex girl done good.   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (27-03-2015), Glen1 (28-03-2015), lizann (27-03-2015), maidmarian (29-03-2015), tammyy2j (31-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

alfie should be a pi or spy

----------


## Dazzle

> ian and jane care more for beth that they do for cindy


I think it's more that they didn't realise Cindy was struggling.  A bit insensitive of them, but to be fair she's hidden it well up until now.

Will Jane and Ian adopt Beth is the question?  I'm positive the baby won't be leaving Albert Square whatever happens.

It seems to me the path that took Sharon to suspecting Pete is her father was too smooth, so I have my doubts that he was (despite him being my first choice). I'd like it if Sharon and Ian were siblings though.

Poor Dot was very depressed. It seems like she's given up - voluntarily. I suppose overwhelming guilt will do that to you.  :Sad: 

I thoroughly enjoyed Roxy punching that bully!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

Very compelling episode with some beautiful, nostalgic scenes between Sharon and Ian. They work so well together, and I'm convinced now that they're siblings. It was a bit too convenient that one of the samples was corrupted (I half expected Ian to admit he'd done it on purpose) and Lou couldn't stop an adoption she didn't know anything about. Pete would have been seeing Sharon's real mum secretly because he was cheating on Kathy (I think).  That's how I hope things will play out anyway, but we're obviously going to follow a torturous route to get there...  :Wal2l:  (I love it really!)

EE got in first with the child violence storyline (Corrie fans will know what I'm referring to)!  I don't think anyone will complain that's it's unrealistic for Denny to be violent towards his mum.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

WTF did Alfie give his job to Martin for?  No, you didn't do a good thing Alfie because your first priority should be supporting your kids, not helping out an occasional mate! I hope Kat's got plenty to say about that (and for once I'm looking forward to hearing her screeching)!!!  :Big Grin: 

Still, I'd much rather see Martin on the stall than listen to Alfie's cheeky chappy spiel.  :Thumbsdown: 

I'm growing to love Donna's acerbic wit more and more.  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (28-03-2015), Glen1 (28-03-2015), parkerman (28-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

donna's bluntness in asking the tough questions and telling it how it is no punches pulled is refreshing and funny

----------

Dazzle (28-03-2015), flappinfanny (28-03-2015), Glen1 (28-03-2015), tammyy2j (31-03-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Nice scenes with Sharon and Ian, an excellent script by Sarah Phelps.

----------

Dazzle (29-03-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Lou couldn't stop an adoption she didn't know anything about. Pete would have been seeing Sharon's real mum secretly because he was cheating on Kathy (I think).


That seemed such a staringly obvious explanation that the rest of that scene didn't really make much sense.

----------


## Dazzle

> That seemed such a staringly obvious explanation that the rest of that scene didn't really make much sense.


I totally agree!  It didn't make sense, so the way I explained it to myself whilst watching was that Ian was trying to convince himself just as much as Sharon because he couldn't bear to think of his father cheating (which is why I said in my previous post that I half suspected that he'd sabotaged his DNA sample).  Ian's in denial of the possibility and seems to have convinced Sharon too (for the time being).

----------

parkerman (29-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I totally agree!  It didn't make sense, so the way I explained it to myself whilst watching was that Ian was trying to convince himself just as much as Sharon because he couldn't bear to think of his father cheating (which is why I said in my previous post that I half suspected that he'd sabotaged his DNA sample).  Ian's in denial of the possibility and seems to have convinced Sharon too (for the time being).


Do we know Sharons and Ians dates of births/
ages.I tried to find the info a while ago when
I first thought Pete might be the father-but
couldnt.Perhaps dont give info anymore as
it makes retcons easier.

I remember Ian Sharon&Michelle were all
teenagers and at school when EE started
and thought Michelle eldest??
The thing that made me think Pete not likely
was it would prob mean affair when married
to Kathy. With his previous wife yes- more
doubtful with Kathy.
 As story progresses -Pete does seem.most
likely?

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> The Essex girl done good.


Ive been puzzling since photo shown!
Counting from the left as u look down
at the pic - can u please say who are
numbers 3 6 &7
thanks v much

----------


## parkerman

> Do we know Sharons and Ians dates of births/
> ages?


According to Wiki, Ian was 15 when EE started and Sharon was 14.

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2015), maidmarian (29-03-2015)

----------


## parkerman

P.S. Michelle was also 15 when EE started.

----------

maidmarian (29-03-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Ive been puzzling since photo shown!
> Counting from the left as u look down
> at the pic - can u please say who are
> numbers 3 6 &7
> thanks v much


3 was Debbie Wilkins who's boyfriend was Andy o'Brien
6 was Lou Beale (Ian's gran)
7 was Sue Osman (married to Ali) who used to run the caf.

(I am showing my age.   :Smile:

----------

maidmarian (30-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> 3 was Debbie Wilkins who's boyfriend was Andy o'Brien
> 6 was Lou Beale (Ian's gran)
> 7 was Sue Osman (married to Ali) who used to run the caf.
> 
> (I am showing my age.


thanks very much for info. Dont remember
Debbie but did think it was Lou and probably
Sue.
Now Im not sure about No .8 can you help
please.
Thanks again

----------


## flappinfanny

Kathy.  (Ian's mum) Who will be rising from the dead soon.   :Smile:

----------

maidmarian (30-03-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Jessie Wallace amazing tonight.  Very raw.

The only downside for me was Phil.  A Tough nut?  my eye!  Sean Tully from Coronation Street is more menacing.  In the real world he would get a good slap!  Why does Billy know about Kaff?

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Very believable scenes from Jessie tonight, I could really feel her pain. What were Mo, Stacey and Alfie thinking???!!!!  :Wal2l: 

Alfie really is a little sh*t!  I hate him more than I do Phil because the writers appear to think we love him and are on his side. Phil is a thug and a bully, but at least he's written as such.  Alfie's supposed to be this well-meaning chancer who sometimes makes bad decisions, but all I see is a selfish narcissist who always makes everything about himself and goes to great lengths to portray himself in the best possible light.  He only confessed about the money because he was caught out...

Did anyone catch what Ben was looking at on his phone?  He was looking at a site called Crusadr, which I assume is EastEnders' version of Grindr (the gay hook-up app)!  :Rotfl:   So much for Ben and Abi being serious...  :Nono: 

Sharon needs to lay down the law and stop Phil treating her like dirt. He puts her down and undermines her at every turn. I know it's in character that he treats his women that way, but Sharon needs to show that she won't put up with it if the writers want us to take the couple seriously.

I really like that Max isn't scared of Phil so I hope he doesn't cave at the first hurdle. Phil's bluffing, but does Max know that?




> According to Wiki, Ian was 15 when EE started and Sharon was 14.


Which gives credence to my suspicion that Ian's in denial about the possibility of his father having an affair.  If it did happen, Kathy would have been pregnant or Ian a small baby when Peter cheated, which no child would be happy to discover.

----------

flappinfanny (01-04-2015), Glen1 (31-03-2015), maidmarian (31-03-2015), sarah c (02-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Anyone else feel an episode was missing between Thursday and Friday's last week so much happened off screen for my liking 

I hate the family comes first etc., motto of the Mitchells and why did Sharon take back the money that Phil gave out from Grant especially as Lola and Billy could do with it  :Angry:  Charlie's father and mother land Phil in jail and Charlie is invited to the family lunch oh wait I forgot now he is family as he married Ronnie and slept with Roxy 

I hope Cora and Stan get married for what time he has left 

When did Alfie and Martin become such good mates, Alfie needs to put his own family first 

I prefer Kat on her own away from Alfie, too much has gone on with them to salvage and repair their relationship imo 

Sharon needs a hair cut and to get rid of those extensions 

Abi is becoming my favourite character lately love her lines but she is deluded with Ben, he online looking at guys

----------

Dougie (01-04-2015), lizann (01-04-2015), maidmarian (01-04-2015), sarah c (02-04-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Ann Mitchell was absoulately amazing. Heart breaking stuff, when she broke down. Timothy West and Ann are just a class act. Continuing drama at its best. I suppose it was worth all the pap we have had to put up with recently to have such a powerful episode as this.

----------

Dazzle (02-04-2015), maidmarian (01-04-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> why did Sharon take back the money that Phil gave out from Grant especially as Lola and Billy could do with it


Because it didn't actually come from Grant.

----------

Dazzle (02-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Because it didn't actually come from Grant.


Still why did she take it back?

----------


## maidmarian

> Ann Mitchell was absoulately amazing. Heart breaking stuff, when she broke down. Timothy West and Ann are just a class act. Continuing drama at its best. I suppose it was worth all the pap we have had to put up with recently to have such a powerful episode as this.


I was pleased when they said Ann Mitchell 
was joining EE but then disappointed at her
early storylines. Glad that this has improved
recently as she is a very good actress.

I wonder what will happen to the character
now. Dont think she will be assimilated into
Carters and not many Brannings left now
and they are mainly in-laws apart from Abi.

Shame she wasnt cast as Peggy Mitchell years
ago- tho probably not old enough to be Phils
mum and she probably preferred theatre
work at the  time.!

----------

Dazzle (02-04-2015), flappinfanny (03-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## parkerman

> Still why did she take it back?


 Because she thought it came from some dodgy dealing.

----------

Dazzle (02-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Because she thought it came from some dodgy dealing.


She was happy to use dodgy cash to buy her bar, The Albert

Maybe Sharon is keeping all the cash for herself

----------


## Dazzle

I've just watched Tuesday's episode and found it pretty harrowing, what with Stan dying and Kat in such a mess.  The Stan storyline is worse for me because I watched both my grandmother and grandfather die in quick succession a few years ago.  It's a terrible thing to see a loved-one suffer like that.  :Sad: 

I'm really glad that Max didn't give into Phil after all!




> Maybe Sharon is keeping all the cash for herself


Not at all.  I don't think she minds so much that the money's dodgy but that she has no idea what Phil did to get it.  It's his lies that are making her angry - she said herself she doesn't want to be a gangster's moll.  I think it's a case of degree of illegality that she's worried about.  She has no idea if the money came from a fairly harmless scam or something really nasty.

----------

lizann (03-04-2015), maidmarian (02-04-2015), moonstorm (02-04-2015), parkerman (02-04-2015), tammyy2j (02-04-2015)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Tonight's episode of two halves. Phil and Ben scenes yawn! Kat scenes however almost made my hard heart cry! Jessie Wallace at her best.

----------

tammyy2j (02-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Tonight's episode of two halves. Phil and Ben scenes yawn! Kat scenes however almost made my hard heart cry! Jessie Wallace at her best.


My heart was breaking for Tommy 

Phil the bully again but this time with his son Ben

----------

lizann (03-04-2015)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> My heart was breaking for Tommy 
> 
> Phil the bully again but this time with his son Ben


Aww little Tommy, not sure I can watch tomorrows episode. Phil is just evil, I don't understand why someone would be like that with theiir own child.

----------

Dazzle (03-04-2015), flappinfanny (06-04-2015), Glen1 (03-04-2015), tammyy2j (07-04-2015)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> My heart was breaking for Tommy 
> 
> Phil the bully again but this time with his son Ben


Aww little Tommy, not sure I can watch tomorrows episode. Phil is just evil, I don't understand why someone would be like that with theiir own child.

----------

flappinfanny (03-04-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Where were the twins?

Interesting to hear Mo say that Winston had told her about Kat in the Mini Mart...

----------

Dazzle (03-04-2015), flappinfanny (03-04-2015), lizann (03-04-2015), maidmarian (03-04-2015), tammyy2j (07-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Aww little Tommy, not sure I can watch tomorrows episode. Phil is just evil, I don't understand why someone would be like that with theiir own child.


Kat's pain has been heart-rending these last couple of episodes. Adding Tommy being so damaged by events and I'm finding it very sad.  Not sure I can watch tonight's episode either so I might give it a miss. High praise to Jessie and the writers for their portrayal of the continuing effects of child abuse on Kat and her family though.

When Max initially conned Ben I remember saying that I couldn't wait for Phil to find out to wipe the smug expression off Ben's face (this is back when Ben was lording it over Sharon about the power of attorney).  I take it all back now!  Phil managed to successfully manipulate Ben into believing Max was to blame for Phil's nastiness.  :Thumbsdown: 

I loved Max's smirk when he caught Phil and Ben giving him the evils. I'd really like Max to win this one.

Why the hell is Sharon still in that house? Does she want her own son to be on the receiving end of Phil's temper?

----------

flappinfanny (03-04-2015), Glen1 (03-04-2015), lizann (03-04-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Agree , breaks your heart to see Tommy in such a state, seeing him refusing to remove his facemask adds to the impact of the scenes. Alfie gets more annoying every episode, laughing boy really needs a good shake to wake him up from his pathetic inactivity.

----------

Dazzle (03-04-2015), flappinfanny (03-04-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I was pleased when they said Ann Mitchell 
> was joining EE but then disappointed at her
> early storylines. Glad that this has improved
> recently as she is a very good actress.
> 
> I wonder what will happen to the character
> now. Dont think she will be assimilated into
> Carters and not many Brannings left now
> and they are mainly in-laws apart from Abi.
> ...


Ann Would have been perfect in the role.

----------


## flappinfanny

Phil is a dreadful parent, no wonder Ben went from Billy Elliot to Norman Bates. Who would want to be part of that family?

Jessie Wallace was superb again. Her performance is very raw.

----------

Dazzle (03-04-2015), Jessie Wallace (06-04-2015), lizann (03-04-2015), tammyy2j (07-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Jessie Wallace was superb again. Her performance is very raw.


What gets me about yesterday's episode was that Mo, Stacey and Alfie all encouraged Kat to open up about her feelings, but when she did their reaction was to sit there looking uncomfortable!  What about a bit of reassurance or offers to help/get her help, guys??  :Searchme:

----------


## lizann

dean and buster back, jessie is playing a blinder with this storyline as kat

----------

flappinfanny (06-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Was it Shirley who called the police on Dean as Mick seems too obvious

----------


## kayuqtuq

I think it was Shirley, although at first I thought it might have been Nancy or Lee.

----------


## lizann

felt sorry for mick

----------


## flappinfanny

I did enjoy the episode.  Karl Buster Howman's acting was from the Dick Van Dyke Academy of Dramatic Art but funny for all the wrong reasons. The Cora and Stan scenes were excellent. Ann and Timothy were superb as always. I thought Tina was rather good also.  I think in the real world both Mick and Lee could have beat Buster to a pulp.  Buster is a poor mans Phillip Mitchell.

----------

Dazzle (08-04-2015), kayuqtuq (08-04-2015), tammyy2j (08-04-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I don't understand why both "fathers" should so vehemently take Dean's side over Mick's, when previous history would show who is likely to be the more reliable and which the more likely to be lying.

----------

Dazzle (08-04-2015), flappinfanny (13-04-2015), maidmarian (08-04-2015), sarah c (10-04-2015), tammyy2j (08-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I haven't watched EastEnders since Thursday and, despite being an avid fan recently, I'm not feeling any desire to see it at the moment.

I initially stopped because I didn't want to watch Kat's suicide attempt (far too close to home and painful for me). I also have no inclination to see Alfie playing her hero after his arson and recent unlikable characterisation. After all, his reprehensible actions are a big part of the reason Kat's been in such a state!  :Angry: 

Now I've read Dean (who makes my skin crawl) is back and  Spoiler:    although I've read he goes to prison for a while, I've read nothing about him leaving the show permanently and getting a satisfying comeuppance for the rape.  :Thumbsdown:   

Also there's Shirley, whose vindictiveness towards Linda keeps being forgiven at the drop off a hat...

Stan's prolonged death brings back too many memories of my grandparents' recent deaths.  :Sad: 

So, all in all, I'm finding little motivation to watch EE at the moment, despite really enjoying it for the last year or so. It's a perfect storm of storylines I don't want to see at the moment.  I think I'll have to read the spoilers and look out for an episode I'll enjoy (something featuring the Beales or Mitchells heavily would be good.  I like the Carters but want this rape storyline concluded now.) 




> I don't understand why both "fathers" should so vehemently take Dean's side over Mick's, when previous history would show who is likely to be the more reliable and which the more likely to be lying.


I that Mick and Buster took a dislike to each other when they first met (before they even knew they were related).  Didn't Mick even punch Buster?  The latter may have taken the side of the son he likes, which is bad (but not as bad as Shirley's behaviour in my opinion).

Your comment doesn't increase my desire to watch EE as I've really had enough of the victim blaming Linda's been on the receiving end of!  :Angry:

----------

flappinfanny (13-04-2015), maidmarian (08-04-2015), parkerman (08-04-2015), tammyy2j (08-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I don't understand why both "fathers" should so vehemently take Dean's side over Mick's, when previous history would show who is likely to be the more reliable and which the more likely to be lying.


 be good if dean confessed to stan before he died but stan wouldn't care maybe have cora overhear

 is buster staying around to take mick's money, he changed his mind when lee and nancy were at cashpoint

----------

tammyy2j (08-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I don't understand why both "fathers" should so vehemently take Dean's side over Mick's, when previous history would show who is likely to be the more reliable and which the more likely to be lying.


 be good if dean confessed to stan before he died but stan wouldn't care maybe have cora overhear

 is buster staying around to take mick's money, he changed his mind when lee and nancy were at cashpoint

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Buster also Carly's father?

I hate how Kevin seems to be forgotten, he was Dean's dad despite not being his birth father 

Shirley needs to stay strong for all her family including Mick and Tina

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Is Buster also Carly's father?
> 
> I hate how Kevin seems to be forgotten, he was Dean's dad despite not being his birth father 
> 
> Shirley needs to stay strong for all her family including Mick and Tina


Aparently Carly's father was from a one-night stand with someone called Daniel.

----------

tammyy2j (12-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

did shirley help stan die

----------


## parkerman

I don't think he needed much help!

----------


## lizann

the death was acted great hard to watch im sure everyone has experienced a similar bereavement

----------


## tammyy2j

As much as I liked Stan who was played brilliantly by Timothy West I feel his death is overshadowing Jim's death and Jim was a bigger part of the show and deserves a better send off 

I would have liked to see one shot of heartbroken Dot in prison as the end scene for Friday's episode 

Karin seems genuinely attracted to Max she might double cross Phil

----------

lizann (14-04-2015), parkerman (13-04-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

EastEnders really got it spot on this Friday. I would have given the episode 10 if there had been less sonia, no Buster and Denise Van Doo dah, so I gave it a 9. 

Superb performances from Linda, Danny and Timothy and all the Carters. For me the stand out performance was Lindsey. The ending was perfect. 

Since the anniversary EastEnders has been patchy. EastEnders is like the childrens nursery Rhyme. When it is good, it is very very good, when it is bad it is horrid. Friday  was very very good.

----------

Dougie (13-04-2015), lizann (14-04-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

That was a long 27 minutes tonight. I was not overly impressed. I can't really think of anything positive to say about any of it. Apart fromm the scene with Patrick. I am disliking Sonia by the episode. I was basically under whelmed sadly.  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

why didn't shirley call when stan died

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2015), flappinfanny (16-04-2015), tammyy2j (16-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Again it seemed all about Stan, poor Jim rarely mentioned 

I liked the scene between Carol and Patrick 

Why didn't Mick, Tina or Shirley let Cora know, she was Stan's "wife", I can understand her upset

Alek's wife learnt English fast

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2015), flappinfanny (16-04-2015), lizann (14-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

charlie wants ronnie to just die so he can get with roxy i think

----------


## Dazzle

> charlie wants ronnie to just die so he can get with roxy i think


Charlie's character has been downgraded from an enigmatic and charming anti-hero to a typical soap wimp who thinks with his d*ck…  :Thumbsdown: 

I really hope Roxy keeps her word about staying away from Charlie.  I like the actress and she's been woefully underused the past few years but this love triangle storyline is doing the character favours. I hope Ronnie wreaks a suitable revenge on both of them when she's recovered.

I was really shocked at the duff duff (when Aleks accused Roxy of sleeping with Charlie). I knew he was going to find out but I really want expecting it at that moment.  Kristian Kiehling is such a good actor. Aleks' whole demeanour instantly changed when he made the accusation. It's a pity   Spoiler:    we're losing him soon.  :Sad:    
Why have they made Buster so unlikeable? He was great in the couple of episodes he appeared in several months ago and I was looking forward to his return. I'm not enjoying him now at all though.  The last thing we need in EE at the moment is another bully.

Why are people surprised that Mick's so angry about Shirley and Buster supporting Dean?  I think his attitude is entirely realistic.




> I am disliking Sonia by the episode.


I like Sonia and her relationship with Tina.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (16-04-2015), lizann (15-04-2015), parkerman (15-04-2015), tammyy2j (15-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

does charlie live at roxy's house as he has a key

----------


## jules29

Bored of the Roxy Charlie Ronnie triangle, here we go again, Ronnie pulls a man she loves/loves her ...  then Roxy beds him (Roxy Jack Ronnie re-run)!

----------

Dazzle (17-04-2015), lizann (17-04-2015), tammyy2j (19-04-2015)

----------


## parkerman

So Tamwar gets the job of market inspector. Nice to see the scriptwriters have a real grasp of how Councils work when filling vacancies!

----------

Glen1 (18-04-2015), lizann (18-04-2015), maidmarian (18-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> So Tamwar gets the job of market inspector. Nice to see the scriptwriters have a real grasp of how Councils work when filling vacancies!


 be happy it wasn't alfie

----------

Glen1 (18-04-2015), maidmarian (18-04-2015), parkerman (18-04-2015), tammyy2j (19-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> So Tamwar gets the job of market inspector. Nice to see the scriptwriters have a real grasp of how Councils work when filling vacancies!


 be happy it wasn't alfie

----------


## Dazzle

> So Tamwar gets the job of market inspector. Nice to see the scriptwriters have a real grasp of how Councils work when filling vacancies!


He's only acting market inspector at the moment.  :Smile: 

Charlie appears to have mislaid his conscience!  First of all he demands that he and Roxy traumatise his sick and vulnerable wife by telling her they're running off together, and then he changes his mind and ruthlessly cuts Roxy out of their lives.  OK, he's always had an ambiguous sense of morality but he used to be likeable and was depicted as a nice guy underneath.  At least the writers are acknowledging his callousness by having Dot compare him to her loser husband.  :Thumbsdown: 

The Carter ceasefire didn't last long...  :Wal2l:

----------


## parkerman

> He's only acting market inspector at the moment.


Is he? Where did you get that from?

----------


## Glen1

[QUOTE=parkerman;820643]Is he? Where did you get that from?[/QUOTE
As I understand Tamwar said to Donna that he was covering the Inspectors role until the council appoint someone. The whole situation with Aleks  so unrealistic a timescale from Tamwar discovering the fraud to dismissal by the council ,no wonder it creates confusion.

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2015), maidmarian (18-04-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> As I understand Tamwar said to Donna that he was covering the Inspectors role until the council appoint someone. The whole situation with Aleks  so unrealistic a timescale from Tamwar discovering the fraud to dismissal by the council ,no wonder it creates confusion.


I thought he said that before Nancy phone the Council and he got an interview. I thought when he came back from the interview he told Donna he had now been appointed the new market inspector. I'll have to have a look on Catch Up.

----------


## Dazzle

> Is he? Where did you get that from?


It was on his ID card.  See here at 23:39:

----------

Glen1 (18-04-2015), parkerman (18-04-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Correct Dazzle ,Tamwar was showing his new Acting Market Inspector ID card to Donna ,because she'd been teasing him earlier about Aleks leaving. Occurred only a couple of minutes before the credits roll.

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Ian, Sharon and Phil should be going to Jim's funeral actually most from the Square should be at Jim's funeral 

I enjoy the Dot prison scenes especially of her and Cora

----------

Dazzle (22-04-2015), lizann (21-04-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Ian, Sharon and Phil should be going to Jim's funeral actually most from the Square should be at Jim's funeral 
> 
> I enjoy the Dot prison scenes especially of her and Cora


Perhaps they're going to both. Go to Stan's and then wait for Jim's. Two for the price of one.

----------

lizann (21-04-2015), tammyy2j (22-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

sharon old bailey hair all talk on social media  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Ronnie knows about Roxy and Charlie 

Dot with the hat and Jim's coffin was so touching but I still felt Stan's funeral is overshadowing Jim's

What does Cora know about Aunt Babe and is Cora leaving for good?

----------

Dazzle (22-04-2015), lizann (23-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Powerful and impressive scene between Dot and Cora on Monday. It was a psychological clash of the titans and felt like old school EastEnders. It's unusual to have such an extended, uninterrupted scene but it worked beautifully.

Just as I think Shirley can't sink any lower the writers manage to find a way. The way she and the other two waited spitefully to confront the family after the funeral (in their own home no less) was appalling. How can the character be redeemed after this? I really hate how low a once-favourite character's sunk.  :Thumbsdown: 

FFS when are we going to be rid of Dean? It's beyond a joke that we keep having to suffer his presence!  :Angry: 

I really loved that Jim (in his coffin) got Tuesday's duff duffs!  It's nice to see he's getting a proper East End funeral with the horse and cart.  :Clap: 




> Dot with the hat and Jim's coffin was so touching but I still felt Stan's funeral is overshadowing Jim's


Hopefully Thursday's episode (and perhaps Friday's too) will be all about Jim's funeral.

----------

Glen1 (22-04-2015), parkerman (22-04-2015), tammyy2j (22-04-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I really loved that Jim (in his coffin) got Tuesday's duff duffs!  It's nice to see he's getting a proper East End funeral with the horse and cart.


Who's paying for Jim's funeral? Who decided on the horse and cart seeing that all his kids hated him?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Who's paying for Jim's funeral? Who decided on the horse and cart seeing that all his kids hated him?


I think Max 

I assume all his children will contribute if they have the cash 

Jack was his favourite and he always seemed in the money

----------


## Dazzle

> Who's paying for Jim's funeral? Who decided on the horse and cart seeing that all his kids hated him?


Max told Carol he'd pay for the funeral but you've got a very good point about the horse and cart.  Why would Max, who's repeatedly said how much he hated Jim, pay for the horse drawn hearse?  Jack couldn't even be bothered to turn up so why would he fork out?

----------

lizann (23-04-2015), parkerman (23-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

roxy honest and confessing that is new

----------

Dazzle (24-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Max told Carol he'd pay for the funeral but you've got a very good point about the horse and cart.  Why would Max, who's repeatedly said how much he hated Jim, pay for the horse drawn hearse?  Jack couldn't even be bothered to turn up so why would he fork out?


Despite everything, Jim was his dad and maybe that paying for the horse drawn hearse makes him feel better for having all that resentment towards Jim???

----------


## Perdita

> Max told Carol he'd pay for the funeral but you've got a very good point about the horse and cart.  Why would Max, who's repeatedly said how much he hated Jim, pay for the horse drawn hearse?  Jack couldn't even be bothered to turn up so why would he fork out?


Despite everything, Jim was his dad and maybe that paying for the horse drawn hearse makes him feel better for having all that resentment towards Jim???

----------


## parkerman

Aaah! Poor little Dean, I feel really sorry for him.  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (24-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Shirley's feud with Mick is stupid 

Linda's rape seems to be taking a back seat to Stan's demise and now Shirley and Mick's feud, I hope she gets justice soon

It is a shame no more of Jim's kids and grandkids would return for one episode at least for his funeral 

Where is Cora going if Tanya isn't at home?

Dot was great as usual

----------

Dazzle (24-04-2015), lizann (24-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I enjoyed Jim's funeral, though it was rather low key.  There didn't even seem to have been a wake! Sonia abruptly standing up and starting to sing was a bit of a WTF moment, but it ended up being rather a moving tribute to Jim (and John)!  :Crying: 




> roxy honest and confessing that is new


I'm very glad the irritating love triangle of Ronnie/Roxy/Charlie is at an end, but why did Roxy confess after begging Charlie not to (and rightly so as it's a supremely selfish act). Hopefully, Ronnie already knows so it won't come as a shock.




> Despite everything, Jim was his dad and maybe that paying for the horse drawn hearse makes him feel better for having all that resentment towards Jim???


I think you must be right about Max's motivation! Carol did suss in last night's episode that Max didn't hate Jim as much as he was letting on.




> Aaah! Poor little Dean, I feel really sorry for him.


He doesn't seem to have cottoned onto the fact that he was in prison for rape because he chose to commit the crime in the first place.  I'm certainly not feeling sorry for the little 
creep.  :Thumbsdown: 




> Shirley's feud with Mick is stupid 
> 
> Linda's rape seems to be taking a back seat to Stan's demise and now Shirley and Mick's feud, I hope she gets justice soon


Matt di Angelo is apparently still filming so Dean's not going any time soon.  :Angry: 

I'm so fed up with this storyline and want an end to it and for Linda to get the justice she deserves.  

I do get the writers' intentions with this storyline - how a rape within a once happy family tears it apart.  It sounds good on paper, but seeing smug Dean and Shirley constantly harassing poor Linda and her family does NOT make for entertaining viewing.  Maybe it would have been OK if it hadn't been strung out for so long.

Shirley doing some heavy-duty DIY in the Vic whilst it was filled with customers was just ridiculous!  :Wal2l: 




> Where is Cora going if Tanya isn't at home?


I think she's just hoping Tanya will be home when she arrives.  

It looks like Cora isn't gone for good since Tanya doesn't even know she has an impending addition to her household.  I'm glad.  :Smile:

----------

lizann (24-04-2015), parkerman (24-04-2015), tammyy2j (24-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

ronnie planning revenge for charlie me thinks

----------

Dazzle (26-04-2015), Perdita (24-04-2015), tammyy2j (24-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Shirley needs to start being a good decent mum to Mick too, it is all about Dean with her 

I wonder will Roxy stay away from Charlie now and really choose her sister Ronnie 

What did Aunt Babe do in Ramsgate?

----------

Dazzle (26-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Shirley needs to start being a good decent mum to Mick too, it is all about Dean with her 
> 
> I wonder will Roxy stay away from Charlie now and really choose her sister Ronnie 
> 
> *What did Aunt Babe do in Ramsgate*?


her and heather's mama performing illegal abortions i think

----------


## lizann

> Shirley needs to start being a good decent mum to Mick too, it is all about Dean with her 
> 
> I wonder will Roxy stay away from Charlie now and really choose her sister Ronnie 
> 
> *What did Aunt Babe do in Ramsgate*?


her and heather's mama performing illegal abortions i think

----------


## Dazzle

I loved Ronnie's "Don't tell him I know" at the end of Friday's episode.  Deliciously sinister!  I don't understand how she can forgive Roxy (for her second such transgression no less) but not Charlie though.  :Searchme: 

Babe and Sylvie's scenes were riveting. Whatever could Babe have been up to in Ramsgate with Queenie?  I couldn't help but laugh at Babe's line "He's on the mantelpiece now" about Stan. It was so hilariously callous!  :Big Grin: 

How did no one at the nursing home hear the ruckus Babe and Sylvie were making?

It looks like Kim's going to get a visit from Vincent soon.  :EEK!: 

I really enjoyed that episode. Even Shirley was bearable (though I wouldn't go as far as to say sympathetic).  Did anyone notice the sister theme of the episode (I didn't  :Embarrassment: )?




> her and heather's mama performing illegal abortions i think


I don't know about that. It sounds like whatever they did happened specifically in Ramsgate (and I thought they only stayed there while Shirley was pregnant). If they were illegal abortionists they'd have been doing it wherever they lived surely?  Anyway abortion was legal in Britain when Mick was born.  

Also why would the police be interested in that all these years later (unless they killed somone I suppose)?

----------

Glen1 (27-04-2015), parkerman (26-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

carter refugee camp gotta love kim  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 why is tina now living at denise's place too?

 max losing his suit his lady Karen as well as his businesses

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

carter refugee camp gotta love kim  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 why is tina now living at denise's place too?

 max losing his suit his lady Karen as well as his businesses

----------

tammyy2j (28-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> carter refugee camp gotta love kim


Kim was brilliant last night.  I used to detest her and definitely didn't find her funny, but she's been a revelation since her return.  I really enjoy both the funny and dramatic sides of her now.

Baby Pearl is very cute though she looked older than 2 months in that pushchair (especially since she was premature).




> why is tina now living at denise's place too?


She decided Shirley needed her support more than Mick does...  :Searchme: 




> max losing his suit his lady Karen as well as his businesses


Max is a complete idiot trusting that Phil - the man he so recently conned and who swore revenge - would help him!

----------

lizann (28-04-2015), tammyy2j (28-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Yes Kim was great

Don't be a bringer downer

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2015), lizann (28-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Kim was brilliant last night.  I used to detest her and definitely didn't find her funny, but she's been a revelation since her return.  I really enjoy both the funny and dramatic sides of her now.
> 
> Baby Pearl is very cute though she looked older than 2 months in that pushchair (especially since she was premature).
> 
> 
> 
> She decided Shirley needed her support more than Mick does... 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes did max really think phil would help him for nothing in return

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Kim was brilliant last night.  I used to detest her and definitely didn't find her funny, but she's been a revelation since her return.  I really enjoy both the funny and dramatic sides of her now.
> 
> Baby Pearl is very cute though she looked older than 2 months in that pushchair (especially since she was premature).
> 
> 
> 
> She decided Shirley needed her support more than Mick does... 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes did max really think phil would help him for nothing in return

----------


## lizann

dot will be unhappy with charlie for turning on max too as charlie did start the revenge plan on phil firstly

 karen is a school pal of sam thinking a real relative of kathy or sharon

----------

Dazzle (29-04-2015), tammyy2j (29-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

dot will be unhappy with charlie for turning on max too as charlie did start the revenge plan on phil firstly

 karen is a school pal of sam thinking a real relative of kathy or sharon

----------


## Dazzle

What a pig Max Branning is - and what a hypocrite! They don't come any easier than him after all. Kat's got the excuse of the trauma of her abuse for her promiscuity.  What excuse has Max got other than he's a sleaze?  :Angry: 

I'm glad Phil managed to con him now (although I think it was _waaay_ out of character for Max to be so easily fooled).  I was very surprised Charlie was in on it. Last thing I remember was that he and Phil disliked each other so why is he working with him now?  (I can't even remember Charlie starting the revenge plan Liz.)

So Babe's game is to insinuate herself into Mick's family? She'll probably be living at the Vic before long. It looks like she set up the brick through the window to try to persuade Dean to leave. Let's hope it works!  :Clap:

----------


## lizann

charlie told max it was phil who caused the accident they should get revenge something along those lines but charlie did tell max it was nick really when he found out

----------

Dazzle (29-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> charlie told max it was phil who caused the accident they should get revenge something along those lines but charlie did tell max it was nick really when he found out


Thanks.   :Smile: 

I do vaguely recall something along those lines now you mention it, which makes Charlie's self-righteous attitude in last night's episode even more inexplicable.  :Searchme:

----------


## maidmarian

> What a pig Max Branning is - and what a hypocrite! They don't come any easier than him after all. Kat's got the excuse of the trauma of her abuse for her promiscuity.  What excuse has Max got other than he's a sleaze? 
> 
> I'm glad Phil managed to con him now (although I think it was _waaay_ out of character for Max to be so easily fooled).  I was very surprised Charlie was in on it. Last thing I remember was that he and Phil disliked each other so why is he working with him now?  (I can't even remember Charlie starting the revenge plan Liz.)
> 
> So Babe's game is to insinuate herself into Mick's family? She'll probably be living at the Vic before long. It looks like she set up the brick through the window to try to persuade Dean to leave. Let's hope it works!


wasnt Max buried alive in a coffin by Jim?.
I dont make excuses for Max -but it wouldn't
make for a pleasant personality-having a parent
treat u like that. 

Agreed- sooner Dean goes the better. Being
drawn out far too long. Still hoping there is 
some justice tho-even if not legal!

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> wasnt Max buried alive in a coffin by Jim?.
> I dont make excuses for Max -but it wouldn't
> make for a pleasant personality-having a parent
> treat u like that.


I get what you're saying about Max, and his history does indeed explain (but not excuse) some of his bad behaviour.  

I was talking specifically about sexual behaviour in my last post and especially Max's vile attitude that Kat would sleep with him because she "never says no".  Everyone (including Max) knows that Kat is that way because the abuse made her feel like a "dirty girl" who deserves nothing better than to be used by men, so Max's comment was disgusting, inexcusable and hypocritical in my opinion!  :Angry: 

He's the most promiscuous character on the square and there's nothing in his history to explain or excuse the way he treats and uses women.  Remember the way he treated Vanessa and Kirsty?  What a pig!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## maidmarian

> I get what you're saying about Max, and his history does indeed explain (but not excuse) some of his bad behaviour.  
> 
> I was talking specifically about sexual behaviour in my last post and especially Max's vile attitude that Kat would sleep with him because she "never says no".  Everyone (including Max) knows that Kat is that way because the abuse made her feel like a "dirty girl" who deserves nothing better than to be used by men, so Max's comment was disgusting, inexcusable and hypocritical in my opinion! 
> 
> He's the most promiscuous character on the square and there's nothing in his history to explain or excuse the way he treats and uses women.  Remember the way he treated Vanessa and Kirsty?  What a pig!


I agree that this sexual behaviour is inexcusable
and hypocritical but typical of a certain type.
I did wonder if his excessive language etc Kat-
is part of the get Kat & Alfie back together story-
by making Alfile more acceptable by not being
as bad as someone else!

But some of the women will know how he has
treated others - but that is part of soap wisdom
- female characters too dim & desparate to see
the obvious or think it could apply to them.

I dont think Max values people at all in any way.
Especially women. Perhaps another inherited trait !
or learned behaviour!
Jim treated his first wife and daughter appallingly
before he was morphed into "lovely old codger"
His racist and general rant in the church at Carols
wedding to Alan Jackson is etched in my soap
memory!
As for Max being a babe magnet ..... Words almost
fail but not appropriate for a respectable forum

----------

Dazzle (29-04-2015), parkerman (29-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

I totally agree with your post, especially:




> As for Max being a babe magnet ..... Words almost
> fail but not appropriate for a respectable forum


 :Rotfl:

----------


## tammyy2j

Charlie has becoming really unlikeable 

I wonder what Babe wants? She does want to control all the Carters 

After Kat went with Derek, I think Max thought for sure she would do him too, I do find Max and Kat together interesting as a couple  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

I'm sorry but I am now officially bored to tears with the whole Mick/Shirley/Dean story. It just goes round and round in circles. And as for Tina's role in it, how can she possibly side with Shirley and expect Mick to be reconciled with her? It makes a very boring story completely nonsensical as well. 

Someone please castrate Dean and let's have done with it.

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2015), lizann (30-04-2015), maidmarian (30-04-2015), sarah c (30-04-2015), tammyy2j (30-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Linda's rape is taking a back seat to all the other Carter drama, she needs justice fast and soon, Dean has to pay

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2015), lizann (30-04-2015), maidmarian (30-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm sorry but I am now officially bored to tears with the whole Mick/Shirley/Dean story. It just goes round and round in circles. And as for Tina's role in it, how can she possibly side with Shirley and expect Mick to be reconciled with her? It makes a very boring story completely nonsensical as well. 
> 
> Someone please castrate Dean and let's have done with it.





> Linda's rape is taking a back seat to all the other Carter drama, she needs justice fast and soon, Dean has to pay


***Warning - long rant***

I totally agree with you and so do lots of other people from what I've read elsewhere.

I was defending EE and DTC to the hilt and lauding how EE had been saved only a couple of months ago. That was true for me - at that time - but I can no longer say it.

The rape storyline has been badly misjudged in my opinion, and even worse it's completely taken over the show.  I see people criticising the Carters again and again but in my opinion the problem isn't that family, who are all good characters played by decent actors, but with the all-consuming rape storyline they've all become enmeshed and enmired in.

It started well and I certainly believe the EE team were well-intentioned but, as Tammy says, it ceased being about the rape and its effect on Linda (and Mick) a long time ago. Now all we get are endless and nonsensical scenes of Carters feuding and taking sides.

No one with any sense wants to watch a drama where a rape victim's being constantly harassed by the perpetrator and his posse. I know we have several killers on the square but there are extenuating circumstances for all of them so I can forget (if not forgive).  Sex crimes are a whole other level of distasteful because by their very nature they're so degrading and cannot be accidental or provoked. I will never forgive Dean for the rape and his callous behaviour since. If he'd shown some remorse privately it might have been just bearable, but he's completely lacking in empathy or conscience about it.  All we get is self-pity. Are we actually supposed to sympathise with him that he was beaten up in prison and that he's a pariah in Albert Square?  :Searchme: 

Then there's Shirley, who's never been a nice character, but she's had enough sympathetic moments to redeem her - up until now.  I'll never forgive her behaviour towards Linda and her supposedly beloved first born, even when Dean's (hopefully) long gone. I'll also never believe that Mick could forgive her behaviour, though we all know it'll happen at some point.  :Wal2l: 

EE are in serious danger of losing me as a viewer again over this storyline if it doesn't end soon and if Dean doesn't get some kind of satisfying comeuppance.  I did think that he raped Shabnam when she told her story to Stacey and that's how the truth would come out, but that was so long ago now that it almost feels like I dreamt those scenes!

Pull your socks up DTC and give us viewers an ending we can live with to this storyline and QUICKLY. And for goodness sake make sure the baby (a completely unnecessary and sensationalist addition to the plot) is quickly ascertained to be Mick's!  You wanted a realistic rape plotline that showed how hard it is for victims to get justice, and I agreed with that, but it's also got to be palatable to your viewers (and let's face it, it's long since stopped being about Linda).  :Angry: 
*
**End of rant (for now)***

----------

Glen1 (30-04-2015), lizann (30-04-2015), maidmarian (30-04-2015), parkerman (30-04-2015), Perdita (30-04-2015), tammyy2j (30-04-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Absolutely spot on, Dazzle.  :Cheer: 

Surely DTC must be getting feed-back on this. He is going to lose a lot of viewers over this if it doesn't end in a satisfactory way for Linda very soon.

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2015), Glen1 (30-04-2015), lizann (30-04-2015), maidmarian (30-04-2015), tammyy2j (30-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Surely DTC must be getting feed-back on this. He is going to lose a lot of viewers over this if it doesn't end in a satisfactory way for Linda very soon.


There've been lots of complaints for weeks now so DTC must be aware of the huge frustration a lot of EE fans are feeling about the storyline.

His most recent comments about the plot that I can find are in this video dated 24th April 2015.  He says *"there will be an ending"* to the story but that real life isn't *"tied up quickly and easily with a bow"*.  There have been angry reactions on Twitter but *"it's right people are getting angry because they should be"* and *"if there wasn't a discussion going on then we wouldn't be doing the right thing"*.

People _are_ angry that Dean's escaped legal justice and of course it's right they should be, but I don't think DTC realises that the majority of the complaints are about the writing of the story not the contents.  I never had a huge problem with Dean not being convicted (as long as he gets some form of comeuppance) because it _is_ a realistic scenario and the lack of justice for most real-life rape victimes should be highlighted in my opinion.  However, it sounds like they were going for gritty realism whereas what's actually come across onscreen is repetitive and almost unwatchable sensationalism (that has less and less to do with the victim's feelings).

I just hope the fact that the storyline has a definite end means that the truth will come out one way or another and we'll be rid of Dean (sooner rather than later hopefully).  I can't stomach much more of his (and Shirley's) gloating!  :Angry: 

On the positive side, DTC says in the video that there's plenty more to come on the Bobby Beale storyline.  I'm looking forward to that and just hope I'm still watching EE then.

----------

Glen1 (30-04-2015), lizann (30-04-2015), maidmarian (30-04-2015), parkerman (30-04-2015), tammyy2j (30-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

well said dazzle

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2015), Glen1 (30-04-2015), maidmarian (30-04-2015), tammyy2j (30-04-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Thank you for that Dazzle. I agree that he doesn't seem to understand what it is people are angry about. As I said above it is the repetitive nature of the story with the same scenes between Mick and Shirley being played over and over again. Also the position of Tina in all this. Does she or does she not believe Linda? Either way, she must know and understand why it is impossible for Mick and Shirley to be reconciled while Shirley continues to defend and protect Dean. It just makes no sense at all and is nothing to do with people maybe being angry over Dean not getting his comeuppance.

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2015), Glen1 (30-04-2015), lizann (30-04-2015), Perdita (30-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Thank you for that Dazzle. I agree that he doesn't seem to understand what it is people are angry about. As I said above it is the repetitive nature of the story with the same scenes between Mick and Shirley being played over and over again. Also the position of Tina in all this. Does she or does she not believe Linda? Either way, she must know and understand why it is impossible for Mick and Shirley to be reconciled while Shirley continues to defend and protect Dean. It just makes no sense at all and is nothing to do with people maybe being angry over Dean not getting his comeuppance.


I agree with all uve said parkerman . EE had this
repititive scenes problem years ago and it was
so bad you actually thought you were watching
a repeat episode until a new bit popped up.
I cant remember the storyline -time has blotted
it out- might have involved Phil.?

The way the rape story is now being played
completely undrvalues its importance.
I may have picked this up wrongly but I get
the impression the producer likes the actor
who plays Dean and has sympathy for character.
Is he swayed by thinking Dean has a lot of fans.?

I think if I had modelled some of the Carters
on my own family - as producer says he has-
Id have kept quiet about it.
!
If story goes on much longer -I would expect
someone in BBC hierarchy to step in - as they 
did in Baby Swap Story!

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2015), Glen1 (30-04-2015), parkerman (30-04-2015), tammyy2j (01-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## parkerman

> I think if I had modelled some of the Carters
> on my own family - as producer says he has-
> Id have kept quiet about it.


 :Rotfl:

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2015), tammyy2j (01-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I may have picked this up wrongly but I get
> the impression the producer likes the actor
> who plays Dean and has sympathy for character.
> Is he swayed by thinking Dean has a lot of fans.?


The general consensus on social media seems to be that they planned for Dean to rape Linda before they realised how popular he was, and are since regretting it.  I liked Dean a lot myself and was fuming when I read that he was going to become a rapist, but since he's now a fully-fledged sex offender I'm not interested in seeing any further development of his character.

There seem to be a minority of EE fans who like and/or fancy Matt di Angelo and make all sorts of excuses for the rape - even going so far as to hope Dean can be redeemed! Luckily most fans are sick to the back teeth of him and want him gone ASAP.

I just hope DTC and Co are listening to us.

----------

lizann (30-04-2015), maidmarian (30-04-2015), tammyy2j (01-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

there no possible way to redeem dean

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2015), maidmarian (30-04-2015), tammyy2j (01-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Thank you for that Dazzle. I agree that he doesn't seem to understand what it is people are angry about. As I said above it is the repetitive nature of the story with the same scenes between Mick and Shirley being played over and over again. Also the position of Tina in all this. Does she or does she not believe Linda? Either way, she must know and understand why it is impossible for Mick and Shirley to be reconciled while Shirley continues to defend and protect Dean. It just makes no sense at all and is nothing to do with people maybe being angry over Dean not getting his comeuppance.


Yeah, Tina's stance is a bizarre and inconsistent mess!  :Thumbsdown: 




> there no possible way to redeem dean


None whatsoever.

----------

maidmarian (30-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Yeah, Tina's stance is a bizarre and inconsistent mess! 
> 
> 
> 
> None whatsoever.


Just a comment re Shirley & Tina. I thought the
idea of extending the Carter family was to give
the Shirley character a stronger base?
I admit Ive never really liked Shirley but accept
is has been a good portrayal of someone with
only  2 settings - Doormat( as with Phil) and
then Bully ( with such as Heather) to make
them feel better about themselves?

Where there are several siblings -one can
become dominant and seek to control
some of the others- if parents dont do 
something?
This can continue well into.adulthood-
I wonder if Shirley has this effect on Tina
which is why her attitude is strange and
she doesnt support Linda?

----------

Dazzle (01-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupli

----------


## lizann

is phil wanting rid of sharon

----------


## Dazzle

Enjoyable episode last night. I wish Kat and Alfie were always so well written because I might actually be   Spoiler:    sorry to see them go  if that were the case.

I hope Kat's visit to the convent is cathartic for her.

Despite my abhorrence of the way Max treated Kat at the end of Tuesdays episode, I ended up feeling sorry for him last night. He's certainly having a bad time of it lately. I rather shamefully enjoyed Phil's smug grin to Max when he gave Abi the car though.  :Embarrassment: 

A break from the rape storyline was very welcome!  :Big Grin: 




> is phil wanting rid of sharon


No, I actually thought he was really genuine in wanting to please her last night (that doesn't mean he'll give up his life of crime though lol).  I was really glad to see Sharon standing her ground with Phil as I think they work well as a couple - as long as she's not playing the doormat.

I'm really looking forward to tonight's episode as it's concentrating on Kat and Stacey - we get to find out something about   Spoiler:    Stacey's key  at last!

----------

maidmarian (01-05-2015), tammyy2j (02-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

So Stacey talking to her brother ... Rob Kasinsky always said he would not mind coming back ... usually when a character's name is mentioned a few times it indicates that they will make an appearance before long ... would not mind him coming back  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (02-05-2015), lizann (01-05-2015), maidmarian (01-05-2015)

----------


## kayuqtuq

So what happened to Zoe's twin brother?  And how come Kat doesn't remember a second baby?

----------


## lizann

> So what happened to Zoe's twin brother?  And how come Kat doesn't remember a second baby?


i wonder is it someone we have already meet before what 30 year olds fit the bill  :Stick Out Tongue:  lee, ryan, sean, dean, spencer or a newbie 

 i would love sean to return

 june was great as the nun 

 kat comparing derek to harry did they look alike but wasn't kat texting i love yous to derek yet he disgusted her

----------


## lizann

> So what happened to Zoe's twin brother?  And how come Kat doesn't remember a second baby?


i wonder is it someone we have already meet before what 30 year olds fit the bill  :Stick Out Tongue:  lee, ryan, sean, dean, spencer or a newbie 

 i would love sean to return

 june was great as the nun 

 kat comparing derek to harry did they look alike but wasn't kat texting i love yous to derek yet he disgusted her

----------

tammyy2j (02-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Or is he alive and well but unknown to us and maybe living abroad - somewhere like Ireland for example?

----------

Dazzle (02-05-2015), maidmarian (02-05-2015), tammyy2j (02-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Wow what an episode, the show can survive without any Carters featuring predominately 

Jessie was just superb and what a twist, Kat has a grown up son so we have a new male Slater, I hope Zoe's twin is a new character and Parkerman says above maybe he is living in Ireland 

I like that Stacey's key is from Sean connected to their dad, as everyone was expecting a connection to Ryan, I thought it was Jean she was skyping with

----------

Dazzle (02-05-2015), lizann (03-05-2015), maidmarian (02-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Excellent episode centring around Kat, and I must admit to having tears in my eyes at several points.  The only downside was I felt the script was a bit awkward in parts - it didn't flow very well IMO - but that might have been deliberate to show Kat's state of mind.  The performances were uniformly fantastic though.

Kat's guilty secret that part of her enjoyed the attention from Harry was so sad and messed up.  What an awful feeling to live with. No wonder she couldn't cope.  :Sad:   I hope she can forgive herself now for the understandable feelings of a confused and expertly groomed young girl.




> kat comparing derek to harry did they look alike but wasn't kat texting i love yous to derek yet he disgusted her


It's probably only with hindsight that Kat realises she was subconsciously trying to relive feeling special as Derek reminded her of Harry.  At the time it must have felt like she was actually fond of Derek.  I'm relieved that particularly low episode in Kat's story has been explained away.

I hope we predominantly see Kathleen from now on because the "dirty girl" story feels complete now.




> Or is he alive and well but unknown to us and maybe living abroad - somewhere like Ireland for example?


I think you might be correct there!  :Big Grin: 

I'm looking forward to seeing Kat's secret son. I've seen people complaining about a "retcon" but I'm happy with the twist.  Kat's memory of giving birth is obviously very hazy and, given her state of mind at the time, I have no trouble believing in her having no knowledge about it now. Her mother was obviously a very unpleasant and manipulative woman.

I enjoyed how the writers made us think Stacey was contacting Ryan whereas she was actually speaking to Sean. I wonder if the key mystery turns out to be related to Kat's secret son?  There've been suggestions that Sean is Kat's son but I can't see that being the case because Rob Kazinsky had been quite successful in the US so he wouldn't come back to EE full time.  What would be the point of the twin reveal if we're not going to get another Slater living on the square in the future?  On the other hand, it must have been deliberate that Sean Slater featured for the first time in years in the episode that revealed Kat's secret son...  :Ponder:

----------

Glen1 (04-05-2015), lizann (03-05-2015), maidmarian (02-05-2015), parkerman (02-05-2015), tammyy2j (03-05-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

A stand out performance from Jessie.  However I don't think there was any need to have this twist with the twin?  It seems we are having storylines for sensation's sake.  Nice to see June whitfield.  I half expected Saffy and Edna to pop round the corner.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

> However I don't think there was any need to have this twist with the twin?


There was a need for a new direction for Kat.  Fans have been complaining for years that Kat's storylines are just rinse and repeat and now we (hopefully) have some closure on the abuse storyline and a whole new purpose for her.  On a personal note, I was really hoping she   Spoiler:    wouldn't return from her Irish adventures  but I'm now looking forward to seeing what the future brings for her.

----------

Glen1 (04-05-2015), maidmarian (03-05-2015), parkerman (03-05-2015), tammyy2j (03-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

waste of a trifle

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2015), tammyy2j (05-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I'm sure I saw Winston tonight when Buster was chasing that boy through the market. Is he back?

----------


## Dazzle

I can't get enough of Aunt Babe's manipulation of the Carters.  :Big Grin: 

Kim and Kat were great last night. I really like their friendship.  It's a pleasure to see Kat looking more content.  :Smile:

----------

lizann (05-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

what a party at beales, tina talking too much about boring sonia

 so vincent the bad boy now 3 connections to square

----------


## lizann

what a party at beales, tina talking too much about boring sonia

 so vincent the bad boy now 3 connections to square

----------


## lizann

> I'm sure I saw Winston tonight when Buster was chasing that boy through the market. Is he back?


 for ur sake i hope he is back

----------

parkerman (05-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I'm sure I saw Winston tonight when Buster was chasing that boy through the market. Is he back?


 for ur sake i hope he is back

----------


## tammyy2j

Why was Roxy and Charlie at Tina and Sonia's small intimate family birthday meal?

Mick seeing through Babe's plan was good and also nice touch to see Linda and Nancy mention the new royal baby after all Linda is a big royal fan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (06-05-2015), lizann (06-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Why was Roxy and Charlie at Tina and Sonia's small intimate family birthday meal?


Charlie is family. He is Jim's step grandson and Sonia is Jim's grandaughter.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Charlie is family. He is Jim's step grandson and Sonia is Jim's grandaughter.


Did Charlie ever even meet or visit Jim?

Max and Abi weren't there and they are related by blood to Sonia 

No sign of Mick or his family or Babe for Tina also 

So whom next will Vincent be connected to maybe a Carter  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

> So whom next will Vincent be connected to.


Winston.

----------

lizann (06-05-2015), maidmarian (05-05-2015), tammyy2j (05-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Winston.


An interesting connection-at last!!

----------

parkerman (06-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Winston.


An interesting connection-at last!!

----------


## Dazzle

I wanted to see more of Babe stirring so I'm disappointed she's been caught out already.  Still, I'm sure she'll be at it again sooner or later as I don't think she's one to give up.  I wouldn't like to be in Shirley's shoes when Babe wreaks her revenge!  :EEK!:   I'm team Babe all the way though!  :Big Grin:   I'll miss Annette Badland if she's off our screens for too long.

Martin and Tina both behaved very badly at Sonia's party. Tina's gloating and crass comment about Sonia's boobs seemed out of character for her - and very embarrassing for poor Rebecca (or Bex as she's now known).  :Embarrassment: 

I thought Sonia was really into Tina so I'm not sure why she was tempted by Martin again, especially as he's not exactly making himself attractive at the moment.  I am liking the new Martin though.

It's good to see the underused Donna given more links to the square.  I'm guessing Vincent's meant to be charming but I haven't succumbed so far.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (06-05-2015), tammyy2j (07-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

not finding vincent charming or interesting either

----------

Dazzle (06-05-2015), tammyy2j (07-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Did Charlie ever even meet or visit Jim?
> 
> Max and Abi weren't there and they are related by blood to Sonia 
> 
> No sign of Mick or his family or Babe for Tina also 
> 
> So whom next will Vincent be connected to maybe a Carter


 kat son's or sharon's real daddy  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 how predictable alfie won lottery, wasted storyline for him

----------

Dazzle (08-05-2015), maidmarian (07-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Did Charlie ever even meet or visit Jim?
> 
> Max and Abi weren't there and they are related by blood to Sonia 
> 
> No sign of Mick or his family or Babe for Tina also 
> 
> So whom next will Vincent be connected to maybe a Carter


 kat son's or sharon's real daddy  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 how predictable alfie won lottery, wasted storyline for him

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> kat son's or sharon's real daddy 
> 
>  how predictable alfie won lottery, wasted storyline for him


I'm happy for them, finally began liking them again in the latest episodes.

----------

parkerman (07-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm feeling quite indifferent about the lottery win - probably because I was expecting it. A much more exciting outcome would have been to have made it a shock for us viewers as well as Kat and Alfie.

I am glad they have some good times ahead though. Kat certainly deserves it, but it still sticks in my craw that Alfie's got away with, and even been rewarded for, the arson. He hasn't even lost the wife he nearly burned to death!  I don't remember him apologising profusely either, just making excuses.   :Angry: 

They did have some lovely scenes in Tuesday's episode but the arson's spoiled Alfie for me for the time being I'm afraid.  I guess it's lucky that soap viewers (including myself) tend to have short memories about most character transgressions!

----------

Glen1 (09-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm happy for them, finally began liking them again in the latest episodes.


They should invest wisely like buying a house and business, stability for their kids

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Really nice to see happy scenes in EastEnders for a change.  :Smile: 

I don't blame Rebecca for telling Tina that Sonia and Martin slept together.  It was a betrayal but it was understandable. Her parents seem to be going out of their way to make the split as stressful as possible for her.  :Nono: 

What was Sonia thinking of describing her sex life to a mortified Carol?  :EEK!:

----------


## parkerman

Winston is definitely back then. He even spoke this time! :Cheer:  :Thumbsup:  :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2015), lizann (09-05-2015), maidmarian (09-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

One other thing. I don't understand this business with Shirley selling her share of the pub. As far as I understand the conversation she had with Buster, she put the price up by 20% because she hoped that would prevent Mick from buying it. Why doesn't she just say she's not selling? She doesn't have to sell her share if she doesn't want to.

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> One other thing. I don't understand this business with Shirley selling her share of the pub. As far as I understand the conversation she had with Buster, she put the price up by 20% because she hoped that would prevent Mick from buying it. Why doesn't she just say she's not selling? She doesn't have to sell her share if she doesn't want to.


I was thinking exactly the same thing but I don't know anything about business.  Can partners force out another partner?  We don't even know what percentage Shirley owns (as far as I'm aware).

----------


## parkerman

Re Winston. His Wikipedia entry earlier this year said he filmed his last episode in November (I think). That has now been removed and his period in Eastenders has been changed to 1986 - Date.

----------

maidmarian (09-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Re Winston. His Wikipedia entry earlier this year said he filmed his last episode in November (I think). That has now been removed and his period in Eastenders has been changed to 1986 - Date.


Probably realised viewers like a happy character
for   a  change!!

----------

parkerman (10-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> I was thinking exactly the same thing but I don't know anything about business.  Can partners force out another partner?  We don't even know what percentage Shirley owns (as far as I'm aware).


Not sure - but must depend on how original
 contract written- could be clause to say if
 one partner wishes to sell their share the 
other(s) have first chance and how share is 
valued.

Whichever partner has greatest share will
usually have final say in any business decisions.
Which is why when someone who has been
sole proprietor sells part of the business 
or(eg gives a share to a family member) they
 ensure they retain at least 51%

There might be clause restricting to whom
shares of business could be sold in future or
original.owner may have first right to re-purchase.

Contract needs to be very carefully written! and
 as you say we-the viewers- dont know the finer 
points of the original contract  in this case??
 So  will probably be written to suit current
 storyline!!

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> Whichever partner has greatest share will
> usually have final say in any business decisions.


That does sound like Mick and Linda could force Shirley out then.  As you say, the finer details will change the suit the storyline!

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

The majority share owner can decide how the business is ran but they cannot force a minor shareholder to sell up. Mick and Linda can run the pub but they cant force Shirley to sell if she doesnt want to.

----------

Dazzle (10-05-2015), parkerman (10-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> That does sound like Mick and Linda could force Shirley out then.  As you say, the finer details will change the suit the storyline!


They can decide direction of business etc but
dont think.they could force sale -as long as 
she had abided by her conditions in contract.
Unless there was a clause that said eg if the
majority shares which to sell the others 
must comply ( which might be doubtful that
the minors would sign such a contract )

Thats why when people sign a contract each
party needs their own independent solictor
to look.for loop holes that put them at a
disadvantage. And where  legal profession
makes a lot of fees.

But no one has seen this contract ???

----------

Dazzle (10-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## parkerman

I agree with Dan. However, even if there is a clause that says the majority shareholder can buy out other shareholders there must also be something about how much that would cost. If Shirley can just arbitrarily put the price up by 20% then she could put it up by 100% or more and make it impossible anyway.

----------


## lizann

shirley and mick both names were over the door as licencee so i thought equal share 50 50

----------


## maidmarian

> I agree with Dan. However, even if there is a clause that says the majority shareholder can buy out other shareholders there must also be something about how much that would cost. If Shirley can just arbitrarily put the price up by 20% then she could put it up by 100% or more and make it impossible anyway.


Yes-there would have to be a clause
to say it could happen AND it should
have to.say how it would be valued
( cant just pick a price at random)**
It should specify a lot of things but
would it? We are in a place that has
"dodgy briefs".
I did put about valuing in earlier post.
( unless it was a sloppy solictor or none-
which was one of my main points)


I suppose how ever legal  the forum
gets - in the end the story inc contract-
will be written to suit the desired end.

**Or can you if its a badly written contract?
wasnt specific enough and left loopholes
Could sue solictor for negligence ??

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> shirley and mick both names were over the door as licencee so i thought equal share 50 50


The joint licence just means local.authority
has granted them a licence to sell alcohol.
How the business is split between them is 
up to them ( and the contract). In case of
husband and wife or in their case domestic
partners - it would be usual to own half
each but not mandatory- one may have
invested more than the other or be going
to work for more time than the other.

BUT  Shirley has bought a share ( so far no one
seems sure what % she owns-Ive no idea)
Her % would come off 100%  and remainder
divided equally  or otherwise between M & L. 
as per contract.

----------

Dazzle (10-05-2015), Glen1 (10-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> shirley and mick both names were over the door as licencee so i thought equal share 50 50


I'm pretty sure Shirley only owns a small percentage (I was thinking perhaps 10%) as she only paid Â£10,000 for her share (she blackmailed them with the money she got from Stan for the damp if I remember correctly).

Is it possible there is no contract and the agreement is just verbal?  I suppose that's not credible because Mick and Linda could just tell Shirley to go to hell if that were the case.

----------


## maidmarian

> I'm pretty sure Shirley only owns a small percentage (I was thinking perhaps 10%) as she only paid Â£10,000 for her share (she blackmailed them with the money she got from Stan for the damp if I remember correctly).
> 
> Is it possible there is no contract and the agreement is just verbal?  I suppose that's not credible because Mick and Linda could just tell Shirley to go to hell if that were the case.


We are not too sure whats happened in this case-
 but it is  possible to have a verbal.partnership 
agreement and it is legally binding. It also
may be reasonably easy to dissolve a  verbal
partnership where all parties agree.

But would probably need recourse to legal
measures if they didnt!! and Shirley may not
agree to the terms offered!
Were there any witnesses apart from the
viewers?

Some things must be in writing sale of property
tenancy agreements & consumer credit agreements.
are examples.I think there has been a general
assumption there had been a  written contract.

P.s. You.have obviously paid more attention
to the the details about Shirleys involvement
than me!!! -but I do miss a couple of episodes 
now and again when at relatives.

----------

Dazzle (10-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

I'd doubt EE would go into too much complexity with this. Im just assuming Mick, Linda and Shirley all have equal shares and Mick and Linda, together, get the say how the business is ran. I didn't watch the episodes where Shirley was given a share but she isnt the type to demand a very low stake in it.

----------


## maidmarian

> I'd doubt EE would go into too much complexity with this. Im just assuming Mick, Linda and Shirley all have equal shares and Mick and Linda, together, get the say how the business is ran. I didn't watch the episodes where Shirley was given a share but she isnt the type to demand a very low stake in it.


Spoilers/storylines around 27/01/14 show 
Mick.and Linda visit Stan to ask him for
the Â£10,000 he won on Premium bonds
to help  with damp problem at Vic. But he 
only did so after insisting Shirley ( who was 
waiting outside)asked him herself .Then says
trio went off jubilant.


I missed episode also - butÂ£10000k doesn't
seem.much for a third share of pub-
would have thought share would be much
less?

Will no doubt find out more idc.

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> I missed episode also - butÂ£10000k doesn't
> seem.much for a third share of pub-
> would have thought share would be much
> less?


The Wiki from 30th January 2014 says:




> Shirley reinstates her demands â either sheâs given a share in the Vic or sheâll leave with the Â£10,000.


and




> Mick tries again to convince Linda to make Shirley a licensee. Linda insists it shouldnât even be a choice between his family and Shirley. Mick suggests moving on from Walford, promising to always choose Linda and his children. Summoned by a text from Mick, Shirley returns to the Vic. Sheâs delighted when Linda announces her nameâs going above the door, although Linda insists she did it for Mick, not Shirley.


It's very low on detail but, given Linda's understandable resistance to Shirley having a share of the Vic, I'm pretty sure she wouldn't have agreed to a large share (especially not for Â£10,000).

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm not a fan of Sonia and Tina as a couple and I don't think Carol wanted to know much about Tina and Sonia's romance by her facial expression 

This feud between Mick and Shirley for the pub is stupid

----------

Dazzle (10-05-2015), maidmarian (10-05-2015), parkerman (10-05-2015)

----------


## maryokane

Can anybody tell me what happened the night Aunt Babe was telling Sylvia about Stan and they referred to what happened in the caravan when Shirley had Mick?  I haven't had a chance to watch it on iplayer since.

----------


## Dazzle

> Can anybody tell me what happened the night Aunt Babe was telling Sylvia about Stan and they referred to what happened in the caravan when Shirley had Mick?  I haven't had a chance to watch it on iplayer since.


I can't remember the scene that well and can't find a description or video online.  There was a huge row between them and I think the main thing to come out of it was that Babe (along with her friend Queenie) did something terrible in Ramsgate that's been kept a secret all these years.  We didn't find out anything further and it hasn't been mentioned since (except for Cora telling Babe that Stan told her what happened).

No doubt all will be revealed sooner or later in explosive scenes that rock the square...  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (12-05-2015), lizann (11-05-2015), maidmarian (11-05-2015), maryokane (11-05-2015), Perdita (11-05-2015), tammyy2j (11-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

That is what I remember from that episode, Dazzle  :Thumbsup:

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> No doubt all will be revealed sooner or later in explosive scenes that rock the square...


Will the lives of the inhabitants ever be the same again?

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2015), Glen1 (12-05-2015), lizann (11-05-2015), maidmarian (11-05-2015), tammyy2j (11-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Good episode last night. I really like it when episodes are set at night with a limited cast as it can make for some intense scenes.

At least Mick acknowledged that the rape storyline is on a loop and is never ending lol. I get the writers want to make this terrible situation realistic but why do us viewers have to suffer along with the characters? 

I find it odd that so many of the characters act like Mick's being unreasonable.  Even Linda was at it last night! I understand she wants to forget the rape happened but why can't she empathise with Mick's suffering? Surely she couldn't go back to the way things were - a big happy family with Dean included - before the rape?  I think it probably took a lot for Mick to admit he should see a doctor because he feels so unwell.

The fall was well done.

----------

Glen1 (12-05-2015), maidmarian (12-05-2015), parkerman (12-05-2015), tammyy2j (13-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Good episode last night. I really like it when episodes are set at night with a limited cast as it can make for some intense scenes.
> 
> At least Mick acknowledged that the rape storyline is on a loop and is never ending lol. I get the writers want to make this terrible situation realistic but why do us viewers have to suffer along with the characters? 
> 
> I find it odd that so many of the characters act like Mick's being unreasonable.  Even Linda was at it last night! I understand she wants to forget the rape happened but why can't she empathise with Mick's suffering? Surely she couldn't go back to the way things were - a big happy family with Dean included - before the rape?  I think it probably took a lot for Mick to admit he should see a doctor because he feels so unwell.
> 
> The fall was well done.


You might on the right track -or Im being 
cynical!! 
Perhaps its a way of putting out feelers to
see if viewers would accept Deans rehabiliation
I dont think so -but they are really dragging 
out the resolution of this plot despite
promised come uppance.

Perhaps they are trying the "Micks not
been himself /ill and been over- reacting
ploy " Rather than Dean did something 
very bad. 
Doesnt explain Lindas behaviour tho!.
There is a hint in Spoilers ( I know u
dont read).to infer Lindas main concern
is the baby-so perhaps they are trying
to sweep rape away-but dont think it 
will work with a lot of viewers!!

----------

Glen1 (12-05-2015), parkerman (12-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> Perhaps they are trying the "Micks not
> been himself /ill and been over- reacting
> ploy " Rather than Dean did something 
> very bad.


I really hope they're not trying to minimise the rape.  That would be the absolute limit!    :Angry: 

Poor Mick feeling like his head's going to explode is perfectly understandable given the amount of stress he's under.  He could do with some counselling or something.

----------

maidmarian (12-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I really hope they're not trying to minimise the rape.  That would be the absolute limit!   
> 
> Poor Mick feeling like his head's going to explode is perfectly understandable given the amount of stress he's under.  He could do with some counselling or something.


I agree he needs help . It must make it worse
that its relative who committed the rape
rather than a stranger. And hes not getting
the support he should get and Linda deserves
from rest of family - and its not clear( to me
anyway) why not.

The fact that Linda is pregnant and has decided
to accept the baby wont lessen whats happened
to her but it will give her mind another focus
and bodily changes will also affect how she
feels. The maternal protective streak can be
very strong.
Whereas Mick is left feeling out of control of
things and helpless.

----------

Dazzle (12-05-2015), lizann (12-05-2015), parkerman (13-05-2015), tammyy2j (13-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> I agree he needs help . It must make it worse
> that its relative who committed the rape
> rather than a stranger. And hes not getting
> the support he should get and Linda deserves
> from rest of family - and its not clear( to me
> anyway) why not.
> 
> The fact that Linda is pregnant and has decided
> to accept the baby wont lessen whats happened
> ...


Excellent post MM!  A very good explanation of Linda and Mick's feelings about the situation.  :Smile: 

I think most of us are confused at why they're not getting the support they should be doing from the rest of the family.

----------

lizann (12-05-2015), Perdita (12-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

maybe buster will get dean to confess

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2015), tammyy2j (13-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Ahhh...poor Dean. I felt really sorry for him tonight, not being able to see his new born baby, especially as he was born so prematurely. What are those nasty Carters thinking of....? I have a lot of sympathy for him. He should be given full rights over the baby and Mick should stop being so vindictive. After all, the only thing Dean has done wrong is to rape his wife!

 :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2015), flappinfanny (13-05-2015), lizann (13-05-2015), maidmarian (13-05-2015), tammyy2j (13-05-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Glad Buster is starting to jump aboard the Mick Carter train.

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2015), flappinfanny (13-05-2015), parkerman (13-05-2015), tammyy2j (13-05-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

I think Buster is starting to see the light.

I dislike Sonia so much, what have they done to her?  There is nothing positive to say apart from Sonia makes Tina a delight.  

Carol had me in stiches at the thought on Tina and Sonia making Whooooope!  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2015), lizann (14-05-2015), parkerman (13-05-2015), tammyy2j (13-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Lee also looks to be having trouble accepting his new sibling for fear the baby is Dean's which I hope it is not

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2015), lizann (14-05-2015), maidmarian (13-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Lee also looks to be having trouble accepting his new sibling for fear the baby is Dean's which I hope it is not


I hope the baby isnt Deans either!
From.Spoilers -it sounds as tho-
we will know quite soon!*

* 18th May episode

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2015), lizann (14-05-2015), Perdita (13-05-2015), tammyy2j (13-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Duplk

----------


## Dazzle

> Ahhh...poor Dean. I felt really sorry for him tonight, not being able to see his new born baby, especially as he was born so prematurely. What are those nasty Carters thinking of....? I have a lot of sympathy for him. He should be given full rights over the baby and Mick should stop being so vindictive. After all, the only thing Dean has done wrong is to rape his wife!




I'm surprised to say I didn't hate it quite as much as you did Parkerman, but do I feel confused as to the writers' intentions.

Although Dean was throwing himself a pity party (my favourite phrase at the moment!) the whole episode, I thought his "lying whore" line a was very telling reminder of his misogyny.  It also seems Buster might be coming around to Mick's point of view.

So I think the writers must be firmly in Mick and Linda's camp, but they're trying to portray Dean objectively - not as the usual one-dimensional soap villain. They're leaving the judgement up to the viewer, but I feel they're trying so hard to depict Dean objectively that it's crossed over the line into him actually appearing sympathetic, which is quite sickening to watch.  :Sick: 

I'm a fan of dark, intense, morally ambiguous drama that portrays both sides objectively and leaves the judgement to the viewer but it's not working here.  I _do not_ want to spend any more time watching the repulsive little rapist!  :Angry: 

I love how close Mick and Linda are despite everything. It's so nice to see a strong, affectionate couple in a soap.  I don't know if I can cope if the baby turns out to be Dean's. That'll just be too much punishment for Linda, Mick, the poor innocent child and us viewers.  For now I'm still hopeful they wouldn't do that to us.

----------

maidmarian (13-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

so wrong of shirley to demand dna test for dean, also did she ever do for kevin, how can shirley expect any relationships with mick and linda plus their kids 

 so charlie's mam is back who framed phil and speaking against dot

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2015), flappinfanny (18-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

so wrong of shirley to demand dna test for dean, also did she ever do for kevin, how can shirley expect any relationships with mick and linda plus their kids 

 so charlie's mam is back who framed phil and speaking against dot

----------

Perdita (14-05-2015), tammyy2j (15-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I really despise Shirley 

Dean seems to having a psychotic breakdown I think but still have no sympathy for him 

Why wasn't Sharon at Dot's trial?

Was surprised to see Yvonne back

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2015), flappinfanny (18-05-2015), lizann (15-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Riveting scenes in court (and good to see Yvonne again) but what was that strange (and presumably highly unrealistic) interlude between the judge and Dot all about? 

The Carter family scenes (minus Dean et al of course) were heartwarming.

Although I want the DNA test to go ahead for my own sake, if I was Linda I wouldn't give into Shirley's preposterous demands.  If the baby did turn out to be Dean's she'd never escape his harassment!  I'm sure the family - who are decent sorts - would love baby Carter anyway because he's half Linda whoever his father is.




> Dean seems to having a psychotic breakdown I think but still have no sympathy for him


He's just selfish and totally lacking in empathy as far as I'm concerned (and the same could be said of his mother). He's brought all his recent troubles on himself and is now wallowing in self-pity.  I couldn't give a toss that the poor little mite's upset about the baby.  :Angry:

----------

flappinfanny (18-05-2015), lizann (15-05-2015), maidmarian (15-05-2015), parkerman (15-05-2015), Perdita (15-05-2015), tammyy2j (15-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Agreed Dazzle. I still can't see what DTC is trying to achieve with all this. I hope he has a really good ending in mind for Dean.

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2015), flappinfanny (18-05-2015), lizann (15-05-2015), maidmarian (15-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Agreed Dazzle. I still can't see what DTC is trying to achieve with all this. I hope he has a really good ending in mind for Dean.


 that ending needs to be soon

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2015), flappinfanny (18-05-2015), parkerman (15-05-2015), tammyy2j (15-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Agreed Dazzle. I still can't see what DTC is trying to achieve with all this. I hope he has a really good ending in mind for Dean.


 that ending needs to be soon

----------


## tammyy2j

If I were Linda I would slap Shirley, Dazzle is right Linda should not give in to her demands for a DNA test

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2015), flappinfanny (18-05-2015), lizann (15-05-2015), maidmarian (15-05-2015), parkerman (15-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> If I were Linda I would slap Shirley, Dazzle is right Linda should not give in to her demands for a DNA test


I agree but think is she behaving as she always
has(imo). She cant relate to "pleasant normal"
people so tries to bully them but is subservient
to unpleasant types.
I expect in her mind she will have converted
the past into its being Micks fault for the
confusion over parentage!! And Lindas his
partner..

Dont think.she has any understanding of
"family" as most people would mean the
term.

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2015), tammyy2j (15-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Roxy was going to be keeping her distance from Charlie but why was she at Dot's court case hearing?

Sharon should have been there with Ian

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2015), lizann (15-05-2015), Perdita (15-05-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I thought Roxy was going to be keeping her distance from Charlie but why was she at Dot's court case hearing?


Maybe because she's family now.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I thought Roxy was going to be keeping her distance from Charlie but why was she at Dot's court case hearing?


Maybe because she's family now.

----------


## Perdita

Bugger ... have to wait for Monday to hear the verdict   :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (16-05-2015), flappinfanny (18-05-2015), tammyy2j (16-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

go fatboy happy he decked charlie, so was mick happy or sad for blood group reveal

----------

Dazzle (16-05-2015), flappinfanny (18-05-2015), tammyy2j (16-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I think he looked somewhat relieved

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I think he looked somewhat relieved


Yeah, he clutched the results against his chest which suggests relief.

----------

Dazzle (16-05-2015), flappinfanny (18-05-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I think he looked somewhat relieved


Yeah, he clutched the results against his chest which suggests relief.

----------


## lizann

> Yeah, he clutched the results against his chest which suggests relief.


 do u think mick would lie to el about the results

----------


## lizann

> Yeah, he clutched the results against his chest which suggests relief.


 do u think mick would lie to el about the results

----------


## parkerman

As far a I understand you can't say definitely from a blood test that someone is the father, all you can do is rule someone out. It takes a DNA test to give a positive yes result.

----------

Dazzle (16-05-2015), flappinfanny (18-05-2015), maidmarian (16-05-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> do u think mick would lie to el about the results


If its not his, perhaps. But I do think it is his given Mick's initial reaction and the fact Dean already has a kid, I'd dont think they'd give him 2 as it wouldnt work, him involved with 2 kid storylines.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> As far a I understand you can't say definitely from a blood test that someone is the father, all you can do is rule someone out. It takes a DNA test to give a positive yes result.


Dean and Mick are siblings too so could have the same blood type 

I do hope the baby is Mick's 

Vincent grew up with Phil so which means Phil knew him long before Ronnie, I am finding all Vincent's connections hard to follow  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (16-05-2015), lizann (16-05-2015), maidmarian (16-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Dean and Mick are siblings too so could have the same blood type 
> 
> I do hope the baby is Mick's 
> 
> Vincent grew up with Phil so which means Phil knew him long before Ronnie, I am finding all Vincent's connections hard to follow


Another little fly in the soap ointment-
DNA is the only true way of determining
paternity but blood type is an indication.

They are full siblings? But apparently
in Caucasians  vast majority are Types O & A
which limits permutations(tho there is + & -
factors) and it is possible for it look
as tho a man may be the father when he
is not ( if just based on blood).

So may not be straightforward and a 
possiblity for future retcon -if not
done properly now!!!

I hope baby is Micks too!

----------

Dazzle (16-05-2015), flappinfanny (18-05-2015), lizann (16-05-2015), tammyy2j (18-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

Brilliant cliffhanger last night, although I don't think there's much doubt Dot will be found not guilty. There's no way the prosecution proved their case beyond a reasonable doubt.  I personally thought the defence barrister's summation tore apart the prosecution's argument.  :Clap: 

Phil wasn't expecting that punch! It's time a younger man took away Phil's top dog status although I wouldn't have chosen Vincent to do it. Richard Blackwood's acting is not convincing in my opinion.

I agree with you all about the blood groups proving baby Carter's paternity.  They'd need to know Dean's blood type to exclude him as the father.  All Mick's blood type can do is show he's possibly the father.  I guess it may be enough to convince the family if they're ignorant of the ramifications.




> do u think mick would lie to el about the results


It's a possibility (and it could be a good twist) but Friday's episode made it seem as if he wouldn't be able to live with it.




> So may not be straightforward and a 
> possiblity for future retcon -if not
> done properly now!!!


I think you're right.  There must be a reason why they've written it this way...

----------

flappinfanny (18-05-2015), lizann (16-05-2015), maidmarian (16-05-2015), parkerman (16-05-2015), tammyy2j (16-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

richard blackwood cant act all very panto acting which could be said is expected in soaps  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 the nurse was way out of place suggesting blood group discovery to determine daddy for baby carter to mick, none of her business

 dot has to get off

----------

Dazzle (16-05-2015), flappinfanny (18-05-2015), maidmarian (16-05-2015), tammyy2j (18-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

richard blackwood cant act all very panto acting which could be said is expected in soaps  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 the nurse was way out of place suggesting blood group discovery to determine daddy for baby carter to mick, none of her business

 dot has to get off

----------


## Dazzle

> richard blackwood cant act all very panto acting which could be said is expected in soaps


I think people who aren't soap fans expect the acting to be panto, but we true fans know there are some excellent actors in soaps.  Celebrity castings often brings the acting quality down unfortunately.  

I wish soap producers would learn that long-term fans prefer quality over celebrity and eye candy, and that any bump in viewing figures will be temporary if the actor isn't up to it.  Danny Dyer worked because he plays Mick well but he's an exception in my opinion.




> the nurse was way out of place suggesting blood group discovery to determine daddy for baby carter to mick, none of her business


Agreed, and if she _had_ to suggest it why only tell half the story?

----------

maidmarian (16-05-2015), tammyy2j (18-05-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> richard blackwood cant act all very panto acting which could be said is expected in soaps 
> 
>  the nurse was way out of place suggesting blood group discovery to determine daddy for baby carter to mick, none of her business
> 
>  dot has to get off


When you put Blackwood up against the likes of Womack and McFadden, he just doesn't cut the mustard.

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2015), lizann (18-05-2015), tammyy2j (18-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

what does ronnie and kim see in vincent?

----------


## maidmarian

> what does ronnie and kim see in vincent?


The downside of receiving a regular 
pay-packet!

----------


## lizann

14 months for dot, poor her

 how did vincent get carl's phone? 

 mick a happy daddy with little ollie, sorry olivier

----------

Dazzle (19-05-2015), tammyy2j (19-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

14 months for dot, poor her

 how did vincent get carl's phone? 

 mick a happy daddy with little ollie, sorry olivier

----------


## parkerman

You gotta feel sorry for poor Dean.

----------

Dazzle (19-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> You gotta feel sorry for poor Dean.


 yes he is having it rough even billy is worried for him so much to make a home delivery  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (19-05-2015), parkerman (19-05-2015), tammyy2j (19-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> You gotta feel sorry for poor Dean.


 yes he is having it rough even billy is worried for him so much to make a home delivery  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

Mick's the father!!! 


Congratulations to writer Rob Gittins for Monday's episode.  It would have been perfect if it hadn't featured the self-pitying rapist so heavily.  The interweaving of the two baby stories was masterful.  :Clap: 

I was wrong when I said Dot would be found not guilty.  :Embarrassment:   Well, I suppose I was half right because I didn't realise she was charged with manslaughter as well as murder.  She's already served three months so she could possibly be out in a few more months.  I'm glad the verdict was kept secret because it was a bit of a shock.  :EEK!: 

Clever Shirley's only just realised her vindictive behaviour has driven Mick away.  :Wal2l: 

Sly trick Vincent played on Ronnie by having it appear that Carl was calling her. 




> how did vincent get carl's phone?


Ronnie said that Vincent must have got hold of her phone, from which I take it he changed his own number in Ronnie's phone to "Carl White" to give her a scare (or he could have added the number of another phone he had access to).  She probably left her phone unattended in her room when she was in physio or something.

----------

flappinfanny (28-05-2015), Perdita (19-05-2015), tammyy2j (19-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am glad Mick is the father 

But again now the baby daddy drama is overshadowing the rape which needs to have a favourable outcome for the victim, Dean needs to be punished, Linda needs justice

----------

Dazzle (19-05-2015), lizann (19-05-2015), maidmarian (19-05-2015), parkerman (19-05-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I am glad Mick is the father 
> 
> But again now the baby daddy drama is overshadowing the rape which needs to have a favourable outcome for the victim, Dean needs to be punished, Linda needs justice


Thats the thing though - the only way this Dean thing ends is if he either confesses or he and Linda reach some haven - for instance portraying Dean in a less villainous picture.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I am glad Mick is the father 
> 
> But again now the baby daddy drama is overshadowing the rape which needs to have a favourable outcome for the victim, Dean needs to be punished, Linda needs justice


Thats the thing though, what justice can be done - the only way this Dean thing ends is if he either confesses or he and Linda reach some haven - for instance portraying Dean in a less villainous picture.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Thats the thing though - the only way this Dean thing ends is if he either confesses or he and Linda reach some haven - for instance portraying Dean in a less villainous picture.


I hope he confesses and then hands himself into the police

----------

Dazzle (19-05-2015), Glen1 (20-05-2015), lizann (21-05-2015), maidmarian (19-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Thats the thing though, what justice can be done - the only way this Dean thing ends is if he either confesses or he and Linda reach some haven - for instance portraying Dean in a less villainous picture.


Surely portraying Dean as less villainous would
be the opposite of justice and add insult to
injury for Linda. Like it didnt really matter.
His general attitude since the rape has just
made things worse.

The producer has promised  all along that there
would be justice -but not the legal kind.Very
few rapists are punished by the legal.system-
so this reflects real life -I suppose.

But some other sort of justice could befall
Dean ( some a little gory to speculate upon)
or a natural justice or retribution that seriously 
affects him.&his life.!The producer must have
had at least one potential storyline in mind!

Anyway it has been promised-so I think
quite a number of viewers are waiting for it
to.happen and wont.really be satisfied til
it does.

----------

Dazzle (19-05-2015), Glen1 (20-05-2015), lizann (19-05-2015), parkerman (19-05-2015), tammyy2j (19-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

a rapist shouldn't get a happy ending, dean cant be redeemed

----------

Dazzle (19-05-2015), Glen1 (20-05-2015), tammyy2j (20-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm positive Shabnam's baby story will play into Dean getting justice somehow.  I still think he raped her and that will come out at some point.  Shabnam doesn't realise that she was too drunk to consent and that his ignoring the whole thing happened afterwards is exactly what he did to Linda too.  He might have even spiked Shabnam's drink because she said she didn't usually get drunk (or words to that effect) if I remember correctly.

I'm feeling slightly better than I was about the rape storyline because I think the writing is subtly turning against Dean.  We're still being treated to his self-pity, but he's been behaving more and more unreasonably.  Buster obviously suspects him of the rape now and both he and Shirley were shocked by his violent outburst last night.  The wool is slowly being lifted from their eyes.

It's a pity it's all taking so long to reach a conclusion!  Dean has to get justice for all our sakes now.  Perhaps it'll be in the form of being cut out of Roya's life for ever.

----------

Glen1 (20-05-2015), lizann (21-05-2015), maidmarian (19-05-2015), parkerman (19-05-2015), Perdita (20-05-2015), tammyy2j (20-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

dean remembers his quickie with shabham

 alfie seriously ill

 who is kathy's gavin, vincent :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2015), Glen1 (20-05-2015), tammyy2j (20-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

dean remembers his quickie with shabham

 alfie seriously ill

 who is kathy's gavin, vincent :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

I hope you're right Dazzle.

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2015), tammyy2j (20-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

one thing puzzling me was how shirley had blood test records for dean from when he was a child tested for same illness as jimbo, the only item shirley permanent has is her nude colour mac, she moves gaffs all the time  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2015), Glen1 (20-05-2015), maidmarian (20-05-2015), parkerman (20-05-2015), Perdita (20-05-2015), tammyy2j (20-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

That's more or less exactly what my wife said to me, lizann.  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

I'm intrigued about whether Buster is going to go behind Shirley's back and go to the party with the teddy and card. I hope he does and that Dean's lost his support for good.

I wonder what's wrong with Alfie? It would answer a lot of people's prayers if the character had a terminal illness and will leave EE permanently!  It's a shame that it's happened when Kat's so happy though.  :Sad: 




> who is kathy's gavin, vincent


Gavin is Kathy's husband. It sounds like she's in hiding from him. Why would Phil go to the trouble of finding her then drop her like a stone? 




> I hope you're right Dazzle.


So do I. Maybe I'm being overly optimistic and Dean, Shabnam and Roya will be playing happy families in a couple of months time.  :Angry: 

Although...




> dean remembers his quickie with shabham


backs up my case I think because Shabnam was positive he couldn't remember it.  He obviously wasn't as drunk as she thought he was. 




> one thing puzzling me was how shirley had blood test records for dean from when he was a child tested for same illness as jimbo, the only item shirley permanent has is her nude colour mac, she moves gaffs all the time


Yes, that was a bit convenient to say the least...

----------

Glen1 (20-05-2015), maidmarian (20-05-2015), tammyy2j (20-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

What medical tests and exams are needed to leave the UK for Spain to open or work in a bar?

I hope your theory is right Dazzle too

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2015), Glen1 (20-05-2015), lizann (20-05-2015), maidmarian (20-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

From what I have seen, you don't need tests or exams to open a bar in Spain, you apply for a licence which you might never get but as long as there are no problems, the bar will be open for business.  Even Spanish proprietors allegedly operate without all of the correct paperwork, but whether that is true or not I really don't know

----------

Glen1 (20-05-2015), tammyy2j (20-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> From what I have seen, you don't need tests or exams to open a bar in Spain, you apply for a licence which you might never get but as long as there are no problems, the bar will be open for business.  Even Spanish proprietors allegedly operate without all of the correct paperwork, but whether that is true or not I really don't know


It is strange so why Kat and Alfie were having medicals  :Searchme:

----------


## Perdita

Maybe just one of those things to fit into the storyline

----------


## maidmarian

> It is strange so why Kat and Alfie were having medicals


Perhaps now they are "in the money"
theyre splashing out on a bit of
private health insurance!!
But in that case -probably head for
Harley St!! not local health centre!

So probably not!!

----------

tammyy2j (20-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Fatima who is arranging the marriage for Shabham the wife of AJ, Masood's brother?

I feel sorry for Alfie 

Stacey and Kush seems to have come from nowhere not liking it and Stacey was wrong to tell about the child too

----------

lizann (22-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

does buster not believe dean as he is softening towards mick and his family

----------


## Dazzle

> Is Fatima who is arranging the marriage for Shabham the wife of AJ, Masood's brother?


No, she's married to Masood's older brother Inzamam, who last appeared several years ago:






> I feel sorry for Alfie


Me too (just a little bit) despite myself.  Of course he deals with it as he deals with everything - by lying. At least the writing for him's consistent!  :Wal2l: 

Mystery solved about the medical tests he and Kat required: the bank needed them. I don't know anything about finances but surely they didn't spend more than a million on a bar and villa in Spain?




> Stacey and Kush seems to have come from nowhere not liking it and Stacey was wrong to tell about the child too


I totally agree. First she kisses the man her best friend loves and then she spills her darkest secret. What a b*tch!!!  :Angry:   (And I say that as a fan of Stacey...)




> does buster not believe dean as he is softening towards mick and his family


He started changing his mind after he talked to Mick last week and developed a new-found respect for him.  He's since witnessed Dean's violent and unstable behaviour and is quickly coming around to Mick's point of view. 

Dean's done with harassing Linda (which I'm thankful for) and has moved on to anyone hiding details of his daughter. Lovely.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

lizann (22-05-2015), Perdita (22-05-2015), tammyy2j (22-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

so the nun visit to kat in the pub was pointless and wasted 

 not who i pictured for fat elvis  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

tammyy2j (24-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

so the nun visit to kat in the pub was pointless and wasted 

 not who i pictured for fat elvis  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maidmarian

**Quote from post by Dazzle**-
 He started changing his mind after he talked to Mick last week and developed a new-found respect for him.  He's since witnessed Dean's violent and unstable behaviour and is quickly coming around to Mick's point of view. 

Dean's done with harassing Linda (which I'm thankful for) and has moved on to anyone hiding details of his daughter. Lovely.  :Thumbsdown: [/QUOTE]


Reply**

Its good that Busters opinion and relationship with
Mick are improving and hes seen the other side of
Dean.

One thing that concerns me is ( after all
 the discussion about blood types) is whether 
Buster can be the father of both an Blood type
 AB and Blood type O child.
We dont know Busters or Shirleys blood type -but
I thought a ? might have occurred to one of the
characters.

The babys paternity seems to be settled to most
people satisfaction( except Deans). There are some
very rare genetic variations with blood type AB
-which the writers could have obtained advice on-
so I hope they dont revisit that at a later date.

As you suggest in another post -if Dean now
decides he wants contact with Roja and is denied
it - that would be some form of justice. 
Life does sometimes hand out unexpected
retributions!

----------

Dazzle (23-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## parkerman

> As you suggest in another post -if Dean now
> decides he wants contact with Roja and is denied
> it - that would be some form of justice. 
> Life does sometimes hand out unexpected
> retributions!


So the retribution could be that he is not the father of Linda's baby and is denied access to the baby he is father of. Hmmm.

In the meantime he stays around the Square running a successful business and as a constant reminder to Linda of what he did to her with Shirley always there to support him and believe he's done nothing wrong.

I really hope that is not the retribution planned.

----------

Dazzle (23-05-2015), lizann (23-05-2015), Perdita (23-05-2015), tammyy2j (24-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> So the retribution could be that he is not the father of Linda's baby and is denied access to the baby he is father of. Hmmm.
> 
> In the meantime he stays around the Square running a successful business and as a constant reminder to Linda of what he did to her with Shirley always there to support him and believe he's done nothing wrong.
> 
> I really hope that is not the retribution planned.


 I wasnt expecting him to be staying in the 
square !!!

 I think. he should have gone  some time ago!
 by some means or other!

Shirleys behaviour is appalling but fits in with her
 character as it has always appeared to me. Id be 
happy if she  went as well- but she seems to have 
fans and I thought was she was the main reason
 Carter family expanded??!

For whatever reason the producer/soap.team don't
seem keen to resolve and finalise the Dean issue
and I thought if he wanted access to Roja and was
denied it might be a partial.one in the eye for him
 until.they do!! Thats all!

I must say having "picked" a rare blood group which
apparently has rare variations for Dean to have-I
still have doubts as to when the promised justice
will be exacted!.If at all as the blood grouping
could open up various possibilities in the future.!

----------

Dazzle (23-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## sarah c

One thing that concerns me is ( after all
 the discussion about blood types) is whether 
Buster can be the father of both an Blood type
 AB and Blood type O child.





No he couldn't

----------

lizann (23-05-2015), maidmarian (23-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> One thing that concerns me is ( after all
>  the discussion about blood types) is whether 
> Buster can be the father of both an Blood type
>  AB and Blood type O child.
> 
> No he couldnt



Thats what I thought!  It would be a shame if
he was Deans father and not Micks .But have to
wait and see if subject is ever mentioned on EE.

I do wonder how much research they did and
how much specialist advice they received
.And if theres still a surprise to come as there
seem to be some rare variations.

No he couldn't[/QUOTE]

----------


## maidmarian

> One thing that concerns me is ( after all
>  the discussion about blood types) is whether 
> Buster can be the father of both an Blood type
>  AB and Blood type O child.
> 
> No he couldnt



Thats what I thought!  It would be a shame if
he was Deans father and not Micks .But have to
wait and see if subject is ever mentioned on EE.

I do wonder how much research they did and
how much specialist advice they received
.And if theres still a surprise to come as there
seem to be some rare variations.

----------


## Dazzle

I'm glad Kat and Alfie got a happy ending - of sorts. I assume he thinks he can have secret treatment in Spain. 

It felt like a goodbye for Big Mo too with the news of her engagement and sight of Fat Elvis at long last!  :EEK!:    Spoiler:    This article says Fat Elvis' appearance was a one-off (for now) so it looks like we won't be seeing Mo again for the foreseeable either.  Nice to see Buster subtly nudging Shirley away from Dean and towards Mick.  I was wryly amused that neither of his parents believed Dean that his daughter's alive! 




> so the nun visit to kat in the pub was pointless and wasted


It was deeply frustrating to be teased like that but I guess it served DTC's purpose by whetting our appetites for the spin-off. 




> One thing that concerns me is ( after all
>  the discussion about blood types) is whether 
> Buster can be the father of both an Blood type
>  AB and Blood type O child.


According to this blood type calculator, where one parent is an A and the other is a B they can have offspring with all possible blood types, so it's certainly possible Buster is both Mick and Dean's father.  I believe this is possible because O is a recessive gene.




> The babys paternity seems to be settled to most
> people satisfaction( except Deans).


I think it is settled for Dean otherwise he'd have tried to prove Mick wrong.  As it is he accepted the verdict straight away.




> So the retribution could be that he is not the father of Linda's baby and is denied access to the baby he is father of. Hmmm.
> 
> In the meantime he stays around the Square running a successful business and as a constant reminder to Linda of what he did to her with Shirley always there to support him and believe he's done nothing wrong.
> 
> I really hope that is not the retribution planned.


I'm pretty sure that Dean will go sooner or later.  He just *can't* be kept around the square or EE will lose a lot of viewers.  

The writers can't be trying to whitewash him (as I feared) because he's been shown to be becoming more unstable and violent (Shabnam and Shirley were both scared of him the other day) so he *has* to get his comeuppance and leave the square at the end of the story (whenever that will be!).  I'm still hoping that he'll go to prison if it turns out he raped Shabnam.  If he doesn't, being outcast from his family (including his daughter) will hurt him deeply and permanently - so I think I could just about live with that.

----------

maidmarian (23-05-2015), parkerman (23-05-2015), Perdita (23-05-2015), tammyy2j (24-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Are Kat and Alfie getting a mortgage to buy the bar in Spain and that is why medical tests were needed? The won a million pound they wouldn't need a mortgage 

Alfie throws his doctor letter away in the Square, someone will find it, Sonia already knows he is sick by his medical questions to her about his friend

Also what did Alfie and Kat take with them, the car was packed, roof and trailer, was it furniture  :Stick Out Tongue:  everything of theirs burnt  

Mick always gives in to Shirley, Buster is right she has two sons she needs to start putting Mick first 

I do like the scenes between Mick and Buster

I was expecting the Sr. to tell Stacey or Mo about Kat's son

So will EE address why Kat and Alfie end up in Ireland instead of Spain

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015), lizann (25-05-2015)

----------


## Mo Mouse

I hope Dot rots in prison. She murdered Ethel now she has murdered her son.  It's a pity we don't have The Chair any more. She should be locked up in a violent Borstal where she will get the abuse she deserves. Throw the key away.

----------


## Dazzle

> Are Kat and Alfie getting a mortgage to buy the bar in Spain and that is why medical tests were needed? The won a million pound they wouldn't need a mortgage


I agree - I don't understand why they had to borrow money. 




> Also what did Alfie and Kat take with them, the car was packed, roof and trailer, was it furniture  everything of theirs burnt


They've accumulated a hell of a lot of stuff since the fire, especially since they've been totally brassic! 




> Mick always gives in to Shirley, Buster is right she has two sons she needs to start putting Mick first


I really wish Mick wouldn't have a bar of Shirley until she admits Dean raped Linda and apologises profusely! Accepting anything less makes light of Linda's suffering (from the rape itself and the later accusations and harassment).  :Angry: 




> So will EE address why Kat and Alfie end up in Ireland instead of Spain


We may get some limited information from Stacey but I think we'll have to wait until the spin-off for any juicy details.

I did think the nun might write to Kat at her old address to tell her about her long lost son.  Stacey can then forward the letter to her.

----------


## parkerman

> I hope Dot rots in prison. She murdered Ethel now she has murdered her son.  It's a pity we don't have The Chair any more. She should be locked up in a violent Borstal where she will get the abuse she deserves. Throw the key away.


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I agree - I don't understand why they had to borrow money. [url=http://www.picgifs.com/smileys/]


It makes some sense. If they dipped, quite a lot, into that million for the bar, starting a new life, etc. They'd have a lot less of a nest egg as opposed to have million pound nest egg and a payable mortgage from a viable business. In all honesty I would do this rather than just blast through the million. That way, I have a million quid, a profitable business and a large interest from the milion.

But then again, Alfie did say he'd buy the Vic for 900k so I dont think they are that smart.

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I agree - I don't understand why they had to borrow money. [url=http://www.picgifs.com/smileys/]


It makes some sense. If they dipped, quite a lot, into that million for the bar, starting a new life, etc. They'd have a lot less of a nest egg as opposed to have million pound nest egg and a payable mortgage from a viable business. In all honesty I would do this rather than just blast through the million. That way, I have a million quid, a profitable business and a large interest from the milion.

But then again, Alfie did say he'd buy the Vic for 900k so I dont think they are that smart.

----------


## Kim

The paternity subject is closed by the careful selection of these blood groups. Any others and it wouldn't have been 100%.

O is indeed recessive meaning that you have to inherit a genotype of OO to be Type O. One gene comes from each parent. You can inherit one A or B gene and one O gene, and the A or B dominate. Inherit an A and B and they are co-dominant.

Buster can be the natural father of both Mick and Dean. He and Shirley must be genotypes AO and BO - passing O's to Mick and the A and B to Dean. Had Dean simply been A or B, they'd have to have got a DNA test as they wouldn't have known whether he was AA, BB, AO or BO. The first two would rule him out, whereas with the second two, he would still have had an O to give.

(That's assuming your medical records don't show your genotype. I don't think they do but I'm not certain.)

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015)

----------


## Kim

> It makes some sense. If they dipped, quite a lot, into that million for the bar, starting a new life, etc. They'd have a lot less of a nest egg as opposed to have million pound nest egg and a payable mortgage from a viable business. In all honesty I would do this rather than just blast through the million. That way, I have a million quid, a profitable business and a large interest from the milion.
> 
> But then again, Alfie did say he'd buy the Vic for 900k so I dont think they are that smart.


Mick and Linda found a bar in Spain for about 150k, so I think they could've bought everything outright and still had half of it left.

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Mick and Linda found a bar in Spain for about 150k, so I think they could've bought everything outright and still had half of it left.


Why lose half of it when u can keep all of it... That way they're maximising the interest from the bank, have a mortgage which is paid for by the bar and kept the 1 mill.

Or.. Look at it this way, the interest for the mill pays for the mortgage meaning a free bar.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## maidmarian

A few points re Kat&Alfies need to "borrow "
money from bank ?? and for medical tests.

What were their  finances pre lottery win-
Did they already owe bank from before?
Even if they were in an IVA -it is possible
for later winnings/legacies to be taken into
account in settling the IVA. That may mean
less available money but then shouldn't
be getting further finance if IVA not settled?

If it was a debt with bank they may have
declared a health condition ( not Alfies new
problem) previously and bank may wish
 to check current health.

Re property values. based on estimate for
bar in Spain-further finance seems unnecessary
unless they want to keep a lot of available
capital from Lottery Win. and do as Dan
suggests- Perhaps they had advice from
National Lottery - tho that might be for even
bigger amounts.

No idea what current value of Vic pub is- but
last year there was some publicity about
how unrealistic it was for the residents of
the square to be living there-in their types of
unemploym ent!

The houseprices in the actual Square in Hackney
 on which Albert Square is  based were at the
time Â£1million for 3 bed/ 2bath and Â£662k 
as an average! Perhaps Alfies est was correct.!!

The reason for health check is now apparent
-so Alfie would find out his new health problem
and Bank and financing just a means of 
doing that.

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015), Glen1 (25-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Kim

> Why lose half of it when u can keep all of it... That way they're maximising the interest from the bank, have a mortgage which is paid for by the bar and kept the 1 mill.
> 
> Or.. Look at it this way, the interest for the mill pays for the mortgage meaning a free bar.


I doubt they could get interest paid on the whole amount or anywhere close to it. Many accounts will only pay interest up to an amount such as Â£2,500 and you can only have an account or two with each provider. Even if they could put it all in an ISA, I think they'd still pay more interest on the bar than they received.

It all struck me as a very contrived way to give Alfie bad news.

Re: The value of the Vic, Phil was asking 800k when he sold it. I think Alfie was quite desperate for it so offered above the odds.

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015), Glen1 (25-05-2015), maidmarian (25-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I doubt they could get interest paid on the whole amount or anywhere close to it. Many accounts will only pay interest up to an amount such as Â£2,500 and you can only have an account or two with each provider. Even if they could put it all in an ISA, I think they'd still pay more interest on the bar than they received.
> 
> It all struck me as a very contrived way to give Alfie bad news.
> 
> Re: The value of the Vic, Phil was asking 800k when he sold it. I think Alfie was quite desperate for it so offered above the odds.


I agree whole situation is contrived
and with the points about interest 
rates etc available to most investors 

 I think if you have a lot of money to
invest are prepared to commit for
considerable time accept restrictions
on withdrawals and take some risk -
you can get better rates of interest but
not many people can or wish to do that!

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015), Glen1 (25-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

Interesting discussion guys.  :Smile: 

I think Kat and Alfie must have done as Dan suggests and got a mortgage so they could keep hold of their capital.  Even if interest on the million didn't pay for the bar they were probably hoping the bar would pay for itself (and their new home) so they could keep their nest egg intact.

The trouble is, as several of you have pointed out, it's just not in character for them to be so sensible (especially given the speed at which it all happened)!

Talking of finances, it's always bugged me where Mick got a bagful of cash (Â£800,000 was it?) to pay Phil for the Vic.  Since it's never been explained or even alluded to the writers must just not want us to think about it too hard!

----------

Glen1 (25-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Interesting discussion guys. 
> 
> I think Kat and Alfie must have done as Dan suggests and got a mortgage so they could keep hold of their capital.  Even if interest on the million didn't pay for the bar they were probably hoping the bar would pay for itself (and their new home) so they could keep their nest egg intact.
> 
> The trouble is, as several of you have pointed out, it's just not in character for them to be so sensible (especially given the speed at which it all happened)!
> 
> 
> Talking of finances, it's always bugged me where Mick got a bagful of cash (Â£800,000 was it?) to pay Phil for the Vic.  Since it's never been explained or even alluded to the writers must just not want us to think about it too hard!


National Lottery provide independent financial
advisors to visit some winners. I found this
applies  to winners who.win Â£500,000+
so.Alfie & Kat would qualify.

They advise to " take your time" and there
can be tax implicationd if you give away 
money and then die within ?7years.
Also.how to.make your money last and
provde an income for future yeard.

So.perhaps Alfie took.some advice from
them. I know some  advisors think
you should retain as much capital.as possible
(similar to Dan suggestion)

Im sure Im too cautious but who knows if
you got a million or more!!

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015), Glen1 (25-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

Who would give Alfie and Kat a mortgage given their history of bad debts even if they won a million pounds?

I think EE should do another episode about them explaining why they end up in Ireland instead of Spain to entice viewers to the spin off show

----------


## Glen1

That would be the logical thing to do Tammy, but I suppose all will be revealed in the first episode of their new series.
Good to see Fat Elvis put in an appearance, liked him. Would have been a good addition to the cast teamed up with Mo imo. Was Mo given any of the winnings, I didn't think so, very selfish of Alfie and Kat ,Mo has been very supportive to them in the past?
Finally did  the Convent Sister manage to speak to Kat before they left ?

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015), lizann (25-05-2015), maidmarian (25-05-2015), tammyy2j (25-05-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I was a bit disappointed all those loose ends were left with Kat and Alfie's departure.  Would have liked more before they went, and it's a long time to wait until we see them again.

----------

Glen1 (25-05-2015), tammyy2j (25-05-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> That would be the logical thing to do Tammy, but I suppose all will be revealed in the first episode of their new series.
> Good to see Fat Elvis put in an appearance, liked him. Would have been a good addition to the cast teamed up with Mo imo. Was Mo given any of the winnings, I didn't think so, very selfish of Alfie and Kat ,Mo has been very supportive to them in the past?
> Finally did  the Convent Sister manage to speak to Kat before they left ?


I don't think it was selfish of Kat and Alfie not to give Mo anything.  They could go on forever sharing with people.
The Convent Sister didn't catch up with Kat, but wish she had.  Guess we'll have to wait a long time to find out what happens next.  Unless we hear from another character who's in touch with Kat and Alfie.

----------


## parkerman

My guess with regard to Alfi & Kat's money, investing, loans etc. is that the producer and scriptwriters made it up as they went along to suit the story they wanted to tell.

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015), Glen1 (25-05-2015), maidmarian (25-05-2015), tammyy2j (25-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Was Mo given any of the winnings, I didn't think so, very selfish of Alfie and Kat ,Mo has been very supportive to them in the past?


I imagine they did share some of it with family - or will do in the future.  It'd be out of character for them not to do so.  It would have been nice to have a line or two of dialogue to that effect!




> Finally did  the Convent Sister manage to speak to Kat before they left ?


No, she left when she saw how happy Kat is now and realised she didn't want to spoil that.  I think she might write to her about it in the future though.

You lot are too impatient to find out how Kat and Alfie end up in Ireland! All will be revealed in good time.

----------

Glen1 (25-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Who would give Alfie and Kat a mortgage given their history of bad debts even if they won a million pounds?


I think having a million pounds in the bank forgives a lot of sins.  :Big Grin: 




> My guess with regard to Alfi & Kat's money, investing, loans etc. is that the producer and scriptwriters made it up as they went along to suit the story they wanted to tell.


That's the best explanation that's been given so far!

----------

maidmarian (25-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> My guess with regard to Alfi & Kat's money, investing, loans etc. is that the producer and scriptwriters made it up as they went along to suit the story they wanted to tell.


More than likely!
Would that be also your guess as to the source
of Micks Â£800k -in a bag-to buy Vic .
As mentioned in Dazzles post -??

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> My guess with regard to Alfi & Kat's money, investing, loans etc. is that the producer and scriptwriters made it up as they went along to suit the story they wanted to tell.


More than likely!
Would that be also your guess as to the source
of Micks Â£800k -in a bag-to buy Vic .
As mentioned in Dazzles post -??

----------


## tammyy2j

> I imagine they did share some of it with family - or will do in the future.  It'd be out of character for them not to do so.  It would have been nice to have a line or two of dialogue to that effect!
> 
> 
> 
> No, she left when she saw how happy Kat is now and realised she didn't want to spoil that.  I think she might write to her about it in the future though.
> 
> You lot are too impatient to find out how Kat and Alfie end up in Ireland! All will be revealed in good time.


I think Dominic should have written their exit better for the new spin off to entice viewers to watch

----------

Glen1 (25-05-2015), Ruffed_lemur (25-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think Dominic should have written their exit better for the new spin off to entice viewers to watch


Well all I can say is they've done a good job as far as I'm concerned because I'm very keen to find out what happens next.  I didn't know if I'd watch the spin-off when I first found out about it as I don't like Alfie and haven't enjoyed Kat as a character for a long time.  However I've been hooked by recent events and definitely want to follow their story now.  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

> Would that be also your guess as to the source
> of Micks Â£800k -in a bag-to buy Vic .
> As mentioned in Dazzles post -??


Everyone seems to have wads of cash in EE. They pull out rolls of fifties, twenties or tens from their pocket or wallet. Banks generally seem to be no go areas for the residents of Albert Square...except when they need some money urgently, go to the cash machine and find all their money's gone.

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2015), maidmarian (25-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

even when anyone is brassic they can afford pub and takeaways

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2015), Glen1 (25-05-2015), maidmarian (25-05-2015), parkerman (25-05-2015), tammyy2j (26-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Common occurrence in all soaps ....

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2015), Glen1 (25-05-2015), lizann (25-05-2015), maidmarian (25-05-2015), parkerman (25-05-2015), tammyy2j (26-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> even when anyone is brassic they can afford pub and takeaways


....and holidays.

----------

lizann (25-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

kim forking donna wheel was funny

 martin marrying stacey before year end yes that will not happen

 billy casper friendly ghost also funny

 fatima and massod will more likely get together

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2015), tammyy2j (26-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

So it's looking like my theory that Dean raped Shabnam isn't going to pan out. I'm still holding out hope that Shabs remembers more about that night though.  Even if it's never mentioned again I'll still remain convinced he did because the rapist scumbag thinks he's entitled to take what he wants.  :Angry: 

I feel sorry for poor Roya being brought into that messy situation.  :Thumbsdown: 

I really like Fatima and wouldn't be averse to her and Masood having a relationship now that Inzamam is conveniently out of the way.

The scene in the pub between Kim and Donna was very funny even though it felt wrong of me to laugh at Kim piercing Donna's tyre. 

Since when has Martin been such a creep? I'm sure he didn't used to be like that.  Do we believe him that he and Stacey will be married within the year?  Lizann obviously doesn't!  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (26-05-2015), tammyy2j (26-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Nancy to Mick - think it is easy being a little ******* child  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I don't want Stacey to come between Kush and Shabham, her with Martin could work even if he tries too much with her coming off as a sleaze better leave that to Max 

Kim was great as usual very funny

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't want Stacey to come between Kush and Shabham...


The kiss is bound to come out.  Did it go any further?  Poor Shabs!  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

> The kiss is bound to come out.  Did it go any further?  Poor Shabs!


We don't know if it went further but Kat found 2 wine glasses and questioned Stacey who remained coy but does seem smitten with Kush, very quick for her to be after her mate's boyfriend, they never showed any romantic interest in each other before 

I don't want Kush and Stacey to have an affair, Kush is better with Shabham

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't want Kush and Stacey to have an affair, Kush is better with Shabham


I don't think Kush has any interest in Stacey.  He hasn't been acting guilty so hopefully it was just the kiss.  I hope so!

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't think Kush has any interest in Stacey.  He hasn't been acting guilty so hopefully it was just the kiss.  I hope so!


I don't know, he was trying to put Martin off her I thought in the pub

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't know, he was trying to putting Martin off her I thought in the pub


I didn't clock that at the time but you might well be right thinking about it. Naughty Kush!  :Nono:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I don't know, he was trying to put Martin off her I thought in the pub


I wouldn't wish Martin on anyone these days!

----------

Dazzle (27-05-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I don't know, he was trying to put Martin off her I thought in the pub


I wouldn't wish Martin on anyone these days!

----------


## lizann

kush's mother was funny, seems a good larger than life character 

 stacey redoing the flat, alfie must have given her plenty dosh to redecorate and get new appliances like a big red fridge or are these martin's

----------

Dazzle (27-05-2015), tammyy2j (27-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

kush's mother was funny, seems a good larger than life character 

 stacey redoing the flat, alfie must have given her plenty dosh to redecorate and get new appliances like a big red fridge or are these martin's

----------


## Dazzle

I quite like Kim and Vincent together - if he's genuine about her and treats her right.  He's improved a bit I think, although I found the copper who questioned him a better actor. I hope we see the latter again. Maybe he'll be Vincent's nemesis like Mars Bar was Phil's? 

Good way to make it up to your daughter by going behind her back Masood!  I understand his concern about "Jade" but rushing round to see her without giving it a lot of consideration was the worst thing he could do.  :Nono: 




> kush's mother was funny, seems a good larger than life character


Agreed.  I was pleasantly surprised by Bonnie Langford's debut as Kush's mum. 




> stacey redoing the flat, alfie must have given her plenty dosh to redecorate and get new appliances like a big red fridge or are these martin's


Kat and Alfie's flat's unrecognisable now!  It looks like the set's been completely revamped.  Martin didn't bring anything with him as far as I know.

----------

tammyy2j (27-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I wouldn't wish Martin on anyone these days!


 anyone else find him funny, never lived with a woman before, and sonia don't count  :Rotfl:   Couldn't imagine other actor playing martin before being funny like that

----------

Dazzle (27-05-2015), tammyy2j (27-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> anyone else find him funny, never lived with a woman before, and sonia don't count   Couldn't imagine other actor playing martin before being funny like that


I agree, I think the actor's very good as Martin.  I just hope they improve the character's personality!

----------


## tammyy2j

Stacey's flat looks very different now 

Why don't Ronnie move away with Charlie and Matthew?

----------

Dazzle (27-05-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Bonnie Langford needs to tone it down a little.  She is not on the stage of the London Palladium.  I half expected Carmel  to do a time step down Turpin Road.   :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

will kush brother and father be introduced

 did mas tell carmel about the child

 cant stand ronnie and roxy drama over a man again

----------


## lizann

will kush brother and father be introduced

 did mas tell carmel about the child

 cant stand ronnie and roxy drama over a man again

----------


## parkerman

I wonder if my dad knew Kush's dad. Carmel said he worked in Columbia Road - so did my dad!  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I wonder if my dad knew Kush's dad. Carmel said he worked in Columbia Road - so did my dad!


 is vincent kush's dad  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> I wonder if my dad knew Kush's dad. Carmel said he worked in Columbia Road - so did my dad!


 is vincent kush's dad  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Kim deserves better than Vincent, she shouldn't be second best 

Why would Charlie believe Vincent about Ronnie, he barely knows him

I am thinking maybe Kush's brother could have fostered Shabham's child as he has been mentioned by the mother

----------


## Dazzle

> did mas tell carmel about the child


That's what I was wondering.  I enjoyed their conversation in the pub, it seemed very natural.

I'm glad Masood decided not to see Roya but it sounds like he'll change his mind again soon.  :Nono: 

Vincent did seem genuine when he assured Kim he loves her but is childishly stirring things between Ronnie and Charlie so I'm not sure what to make of it. 

I like Ronnie and Roxy's sisterly chemistry so I'm glad they've made up (yet again!).

----------


## Dazzle

It's so out of character for Phil to give into Vincent like that.  I can just about accept Ronnie's attitude given her continuing disability and new baby but Phil willingly handing over his business to an enemy?!  :Nono: 

It_ is_ in character for him to trample over poor Sharon's wishes however. 

So Ronnie and Charlie are going to pretend their respective indiscretions never happened.  That's going to work out well... 

(Can I just mention what a relief it is to watch EE without having to spend time with the execrable Dean and his repugnant and ever growing sense of entitlement.)

----------

flappinfanny (02-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

pearl and kim in matching outfits typical bright colours so kim  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (31-05-2015), flappinfanny (02-06-2015), tammyy2j (31-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> pearl and kim in matching outfits typical bright colours so kim


I'm loving Kim being a mother.  Pearl's so cute with that thick hair!  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (02-06-2015), lizann (31-05-2015), LostVoodoo (31-05-2015), maidmarian (31-05-2015), tammyy2j (31-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think I would have preferred now if Ronnie had died or stayed longer in her coma

----------

kayuqtuq (01-06-2015), lizann (01-06-2015), maidmarian (31-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I like what I've seen of Paul so far. The actor seems good and he has a genuine charm about him (and good comic timing). That's some sizzling chemistry with Ben too. 

I also like that Paul being cast means more screentime for the Cokers (and Billy).  I was sure Les wasn't having an affair with Claudette and that there'd be a twist but it seems I was wrong (again!).

I couldn't help but laugh at Sharon's horrified face when she saw the shambles that's her "father" even though I'm disgusted at Phil for such a cruel trick. Just when I think he can't sink any lower!  :Angry: 

The writers seriously need to stop Sharon being Phil's doormat once and for all. She needs to go through with her threats to leave so he knows he can't get away with treating her badly again. She's correct that he doesn't see her as an equal and that needs to stop if the writers want viewers on board with the relationship.

----------

lizann (02-06-2015), Perdita (02-06-2015), tammyy2j (02-06-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Paul reminded me of a young Christian. A good solid start. He even made Ben watchable. Jonny Laby is a good signing. He also oozes sex appeal.   :Heart:   Loved Paul's line to Ben    'and just in case your wonderin, this tan is all over, no white bits.' No wonder Ben's tongue was hanging out, I thought he was going to hyperventilate.   :Big Grin:   The line delivered beautifully by Jonny.

Nice scenes with Pam and Paul. Sharon was superb tonight. Lindsey Coulson just owns every scene she is in. I should not have, but I really enjoyed the ep.  :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2015), tammyy2j (02-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

was that the first scene between ben and lola since his return and he was sticking up for her, cant remember any other scenes of lexi parents together

----------


## Dazzle

> Paul reminded me of a young Christian


I agree with you insofar as Paul's very confident in his sexuality like Christian was, but I can't see it otherwise.  I also think Jonny Labey's a far better actor than John Partridge.

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't understand why Phil is cleaning up Ronnie's mess and giving away his and Sharon's business  :Angry: 

Tangoed Paul made a good debut catching randy granddad Les and his bit on the side and making Ben a happy lad  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (02-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

abi and sharon proving women are smart can see the truth even if abi still wants ben

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2015), flappinfanny (03-06-2015), tammyy2j (03-06-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Another very watchable episode. Liking Paul more and more. Nice scenes with Pam. Abi is so funny but scary at the same time. I love Ronnie, she is a Psycho bitch. Sharon was amazing tonight. some great one liners, 'your lucky I don't kick that stick from under ya'  :Big Grin:  and a superb Duff Duff. Watch out Phil.  :Nono:

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2015), tammyy2j (03-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Phil hoist by his own petard!  Love it! 

Sharon was great tonight.  I love her when she's strong and not standing for anyone's nonsense.  That's the Sharon I want to watch.  If she and Phil are going to have a combative, "War of the Roses" type of relationship I can get behind that - as long as she doesn't quickly go back to being his doormat again.  :Nono: 

Ben, Abi and Paul is one love triangle I think I'm going to enjoy watching.  I liked Paul even more today and stubborn Abi's obviously going to do anything to hang onto her man! 

Shirley's line to Kim about it being The Albert not Southfork was hilarious!  :Rotfl:

----------

tammyy2j (03-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am expecting Abi to soon start wearing aftershave and dressing like a man now for Ben  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sharon should get Max in to help her get Phil

----------


## lizann

well played sharon

----------

Dazzle (05-06-2015), tammyy2j (05-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I think it was Lizann who predicted Cindy would blackmail Ian and Jane using Bobby.  Well done!  :Clap: 

I like how they're having Bobby say things that would seem perfectly innocent to anyone who doesn't know he's a killer. The casual comments about not liking it when the family argue etc sound quite sinister knowing why he battered Lucy. It's particularly effective given he keeps being shown wearing pyjamas similar to those he wore in the reveal episode.

The writers are definitely making a point of reminding us that he's disturbed, though Ian and Jane are dangerously oblivious to it.  :EEK!: 

I'm very glad to see Sharon's plan worked and she's kicked Phil out of the house. Please writers don't have her regress to being spineless again!  :Nono:

----------

Glen1 (05-06-2015), lizann (05-06-2015), maidmarian (05-06-2015), tammyy2j (05-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

could cindy not go live with her aunty if she don't want to be around Beth

 kicking her out will most certainly not keep her quite, cindy senior's vicious and cunning side needs to come out in junior cindy

 is that really sharon's daddy living in nothing hill, i thought maybe pete and kathy would open the door to her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

Cindy phoned her aunty to ask if she could go and live with her, but she was told, no.

----------

lizann (06-06-2015)

----------


## vcdg84

After all that build up are we not going to find out who Sharon's dad is?

----------


## lizann

> Cindy phoned her aunty to ask if she could go and live with her, but she was told, no.


 oh didn't know that, then off to oz to simon and peter

----------


## lizann

> Cindy phoned her aunty to ask if she could go and live with her, but she was told, no.


 oh didn't know that, then off to oz to simon and peter

----------


## Dazzle

> After all that build up are we not going to find out who Sharon's dad is?


Of course we are! They're not going to waste an important character like Sharon's real father. They're just making us hang on a bit longer.  :Big Grin: 

There's speculation that her father is Kathy's husband (they're both called Gavin) but I suspect it might be the new transgender character. Admittedly it's a coincidence that both characters are called Gavin but as far as I know they were named years ago and completely separately so it _could_ be a genuine coincidence. If Sharon's father does turn out to be the transgender character she'll no longer be called Gavin anyway.

So does anyone believe Phil that there'll be no more games? 

I love how the Beales are fracturing under the strain of keeping their secret. I'm surprised they gave Beth up so easily but I suppose their priority is keeping Bobby safe. They're setting themselves up for a big fall there! 

Lovely scene between Pam and Paul.  :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (06-06-2015), maidmarian (09-06-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Was any contact made with Social Services re Beth changing home ? With this storyline and the others forecast, EE should have some good viewing coming up, fingers crossed. :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (06-06-2015), tammyy2j (06-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Was any contact made with Social Services re Beth changing home ?


Nothing was said but no doubt Ian and Jane will inform Social Services that Beth's now living with her father.  :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (06-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Why would you not go and see your father just because you thought he might be rich? Seems a good reason* to* see him!

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

> Why would you not go and see your father just because you thought he might be rich? Seems a good reason* to* see him!


I can imagine that some people would feel overawed by it and it makes it worse if you have never had any contact before ...

----------

Dazzle (07-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Looks like Ian and Jane don't care about Cindy only Beth as Ian kicked her out 

I wonder will Cindy move in with Carol and Liam now

So Pam helped her son to die, glad we finally know now, her scenes with Paul are quite sweet and touching

----------


## lizann

cindy is gone to a mates 

 roxy is so caring, crying for nick who nearly killed her sister and going to his funeral

----------


## lizann

cindy is gone to a mates 

 roxy is so caring, crying for nick who nearly killed her sister and going to his funeral

----------


## Dazzle

> roxy is so caring, crying for nick who nearly killed her sister and going to his funeral


I don't think Roxy's tears were for Nick!  Why is she (and Charlie) stupid enough to go behind Ronnie's back? 

Paul didn't have any qualms about taking Lola's job.  :Nono:   She was an idiot to just walk off like that, but I thought she deserved a warning not the sack.

The competition between Sharon and Kim to manage The Albert is a bit silly.  I thought Vincent had already agreed that Sharon run it.  I realise he's letting Kim have her way to keep the peace (and thinks Sharon will win anyway) but he had the perfect excuse that he and Sharon had already reached an agreement.

However, it's good to see Phil backing Sharon instead of undermining her for once.

----------

parkerman (09-06-2015), tammyy2j (09-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Roxy needs to take a huge step and back away from Charlie

I don't know why Charlie don't find his own place or move into Dot's house with Ronnie and Matthew or does Ronnie own the house where Roxy lives, I thought Roxy bought it herself from Janine or Michael

----------

Dazzle (09-06-2015), lizann (09-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't know why Charlie don't find his own place or move into Dot's house with Ronnie and Matthew or does Ronnie own the house where Roxy lives, I thought Roxy bought it herself from Janine or Michael


I think Ronnie owns the house.

----------


## Kim

> I think Ronnie owns the house.


I'm not sure if she owns it outright but Roxy certainly wouldn't have it without Ronnie as the bank refused her for a mortgage.

----------

Dazzle (11-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

why does vincent keep running back when ronnie barks this time to install cameras in the house so she can spy

----------


## parkerman

So will Phil and the Mitchell famerlee have any part in the Dean comeuppance (assuming there is to be one!)?

----------

Dazzle (11-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I'm not sure if she owns it outright but Roxy certainly wouldn't have it without Ronnie as the bank refused her for a mortgage.


 did roxy sale booty to buy the house herself? where does roxy get her money from she has no job so how can she afford her hair extensions

----------


## lizann

> I'm not sure if she owns it outright but Roxy certainly wouldn't have it without Ronnie as the bank refused her for a mortgage.


 did roxy sale booty to buy the house herself? where does roxy get her money from she has no job so how can she afford her hair extensions

----------


## maidmarian

> did roxy sale booty to buy the house herself? where does roxy get her money from she has no job so how can she afford her hair extensions


I dont know if Roxy did sell Booty - but if
she did perhaps she kept some of the stock
on hand for herself and has a drawer full
of extensions! :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (11-06-2015), lizann (11-06-2015), parkerman (11-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> So will Phil and the Mitchell famerlee have any part in the Dean comeuppance (assuming there is to be one!)?


I meant to ask this question before! Please
Did you mean in generally trouble making 
way or specifically because of the Phil/ Shirley
previous connection?
Thankyou.

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## parkerman

I meant because of what happened in Tuesday's episode with Lola etc. and Phil's threats about what he'd do to Dean if he didn't give her her job back.

----------

maidmarian (11-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I meant because of what happened in Tuesday's episode with Lola etc. and Phil's threats about what he'd do to Dean if he didn't give her her job back.


Thankyou. Lets hope Phils at his worst then!!

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

> Thankyou. Lets hope Phils at his worst then!!


 break his face  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> Thankyou. Lets hope Phils at his worst then!!


 break his face  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (11-06-2015), maidmarian (11-06-2015), tammyy2j (11-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> break his face


Yeah-dont leave enough of him to fill a jam jar!
( old saying)!!

----------

Dazzle (11-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

I really detest Masood going behind Shabnam's back about Roya. If he'd tried to convince his daughter for a good while without success I could understand him feeling compelled to check Roya's welfare, but he hasn't shown any empathy for his daughter's state of mind at all. I'm sure he used to be nicer and less judgemental (although I do remember his awful reaction to finding out Syed was gay of course).  :Searchme: 

Another thing I hate is Roxy and Charlie telling Ronnie she's paranoid. If she is, it's only because their behaviour's made her so. They don't seem to be having an affair, but skulking around, excluding Ronnie and flirting is hardly innocent behaviour and would create suspicion in even the most stable person.

I really applaud that EE have had Ronnie's recovery take what seems like a realistic amount of time. Other soaps have people get up out of bed after long comas without any physical problems (coincidentally that's just happened in Home and Away). In reality people are left with huge disabilities (sometimes permanently) when their muscles and connective tissues shrivel up after months of disuse.  :Sad: 




> why does vincent keep running back when ronnie barks this time to install cameras in the house so she can spy


Ronnie chucked Vincent out after he refused to help so I think it was Ben who installed the cameras.  I can't think of any other reason for having him and Abi over to cook that bizarre dinner (and Ronnie's called on his help before).

I'm growing to like Vincent (though he still had feelings for Ronnie no matter what he says to Kim).  :Nono: 




> So will Phil and the Mitchell famerlee have any part in the Dean comeuppance (assuming there is to be one!)?


I'd take that over nothing but it wouldn't be as satisfying as a comeuppance specifically linked to the rape. 




> did roxy sale booty to buy the house herself? where does roxy get her money from she has no job so how can she afford her hair extensions


I think Ronnie bought the house about the same time she bought the gym (after she stole the money from Phil). I presume Roxy's long since run through the money from the sale of Booty just as she did Archie's Â£3 million.

Roxy earns money from working at The Albert. Remember she was there last week when she got Liam drunk.




> Yeah-dont leave enough of him to fill a jam jar!
> ( old saying)!!


That's a new one on me but I love it (and I wouldn't be averse to it happening to Dean)!

----------

maidmarian (11-06-2015), parkerman (11-06-2015), tammyy2j (12-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

quick profit turnover if massod hired roxy his first employee already, alan sugar and ian beale watch out, hire max next massod 

 stacey and lacey are better than another affair storyline

----------

Dazzle (12-06-2015), tammyy2j (12-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

quick profit turnover if massod hired roxy his first employee already, alan sugar and ian beale watch out, hire max next massod 

 stacey and lacey are better than another affair storyline

----------

tammyy2j (11-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

So Masood turns to a rapist's family in his quest for Roya.  :Wal2l: 

I loved Ronnie's evil smirk when she thought she was getting rid of Roxy. 

I like that Carol's cancer storyline is ongoing and hasn't been forgotten.

Kush and Stacey!  :Thumbsdown: 

I'm feeling really sorry for Shabnam at the moment.  I hope she finds peace and gets to be a mother to Roya one day.

----------

tammyy2j (12-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

getting bladdered just like kat well done stacey

 has massod told zainab about shabham's daughter, if she knew she would be round quick not wanting shirley involved

 does jade have same illness as jimbob

----------

Dazzle (13-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

getting bladdered just like kat well done stacey

 has massod told zainab about shabham's daughter, if she knew she would be round quick not wanting shirley involved

 does jade have same illness as jimbob

----------

tammyy2j (12-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Looks like she might have 

Even the likes of Shirley could not just barge into a stranger's home the way she did   :Angry:  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (13-06-2015), lizann (13-06-2015), parkerman (12-06-2015), tammyy2j (12-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

If Jade/Roya dies from cystic fibrosis same as Jimbo, this isn't only a punishment/comeuppance for Dean but also Shabham, Massod and Shirley and their families.  I don't think after a crime such as rape this a is a severe or good final justice and comeuppance for Dean Wicks.  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (13-06-2015), lizann (13-06-2015), maidmarian (13-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Have I missed something somewhere - either in Eastenders or British law?

What is all this about "Just go and get her"?

----------

Dazzle (13-06-2015), maidmarian (13-06-2015), tammyy2j (12-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Have I missed something somewhere - either in Eastenders or British law?
> 
> What is all this about "Just go and get her"?


Yes Mas has his own rules and laws and no logic as only Roya/Jade's real family can love her  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (13-06-2015), lizann (13-06-2015), maidmarian (13-06-2015), parkerman (13-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Have I missed something somewhere - either in Eastenders or British law?
> 
> What is all this about "Just go and get her"?


 who would give shirley a kid, she has no proper home or job, going in getting her is that not called kidnap

----------

Dazzle (13-06-2015), maidmarian (13-06-2015), parkerman (13-06-2015), tammyy2j (13-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Have I missed something somewhere - either in Eastenders or British law?
> 
> What is all this about "Just go and get her"?


 who would give shirley a kid, she has no proper home or job, going in getting her is that not called kidnap

----------


## Dazzle

I agree with all your comments about the Roya storyline.  It was pretty absurd last night.  Perhaps Dean will run away from being a father when he realises how tough it is to cope with a sick child, and come to realise he's as bad as Shirley?  (BTW I wish she'd treat herself to a haircut in Blades!)

I didn't realise Oliver was still in hospital. I was glad to see Linda putting her foot down with Shirley.

Kush wants to have his cake and eat it too!  :Wal2l: 

I'm loving twisted stalker Ronnie. She probably spends all her time in her room spying and trying to catch Roxy and Charlie in the act. 

Isn't Roxy working at The Albert any more?

----------


## lizann

my understanding is roxy only helps sharon in albert sometimes not employed full or part time

----------

Dazzle (13-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> my understanding is roxy only helps sharon in albert sometimes not employed full or part time


Thanks, I think you must be right.  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

if dean's kid has the cf gene/illness the same as jimbob does this mean kevin is not jimbob's daddy is buster then or is kevin really dean's daddy, perhaps someone more medically knowledgeable about cf can clear this up for me please

----------


## parkerman

As far as I understand it, cf is a hereditary disease. Both parents have to pass on the gene, you can't just develop cf from one parent though you can still be a carrier and pass it on to the next generation. It means Shirley must have the defective gene as a carrier. It wouldn't rule out Buster also being a carrier. Incidentally it means Shabnam must have the defective gene as well, which she must have inherited from either Mas or Zainab.

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2015), lizann (14-06-2015), maidmarian (14-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

when shirley gave mick dean's blood group she took from tests done on dean when jimbob died and he was clear of cf

----------


## parkerman

I don't remember that, but if Dean doesn't have the defective gene, he can't be Jade's father.

----------


## Kim

> As far as I understand it, cf is a hereditary disease. Both parents have to pass on the gene, you can't just develop cf from one parent though you can still be a carrier and pass it on to the next generation. It means Shirley must have the defective gene as a carrier. It wouldn't rule out Buster also being a carrier. Incidentally it means Shabnam must have the defective gene as well, which she must have inherited from either Mas or Zainab.


This is correct. 

There are two copies of the gene, one inherited from each parent. You either inherit two normal genes and are totally clear, one faulty gene and one normal (in which case you are a carrier but not affected) or two faulty genes (in which case you actually have CF.)

Many carriers (Shabnam, probably) won't know that they are carriers. Dean should know that he is because of the tests and it'll be poor continuity if this isn't picked up (the prior dialogue could have been interpreted as meaning that Dean was totally clear, in which case, this has come out of nowhere.) Unless of course Shirley found out that Dean was a carrier and didn't tell him. Incidentally, these tests are a retcon as Shirley had done a bunk before Jimbo died, leaving Kevin with a terminally ill child and two children that weren't his.

Given this producer's liking of retconning Shirley's backstory to make her more likeable, I'm waiting for the claim that Shirley knew that Buster wasn't a carrier, therefore her cheating on Kevin and having Dean with Buster is somehow acceptable because she knew that the child would be a carrier at most!

In Shirley and Kevin and Shabnam and Dean's cases, they had a 25% chance of having an unaffected child, a 50% chance of having a carrier and a 25% chance of having a child with CF.

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2015), lizann (14-06-2015), parkerman (14-06-2015), Perdita (14-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

dtc and his writers should have done extensive research on cf for the storyline

----------


## maidmarian

> This is correct. 
> 
> There are two copies of the gene, one inherited from each parent. You either inherit two normal genes and are totally clear, one faulty gene and one normal (in which case you are a carrier but not affected) or two faulty genes (in which case you actually have CF.)
> 
> Many carriers (Shabnam, probably) won't know that they are carriers. Dean should know that he is because of the tests and it'll be poor continuity if this isn't picked up (the prior dialogue could have been interpreted as meaning that Dean was totally clear, in which case, this has come out of nowhere.) Unless of course Shirley found out that Dean was a carrier and didn't tell him. Incidentally, these tests are a retcon as Shirley had done a bunk before Jimbo died, leaving Kevin with a terminally ill child and two children that weren't his.
> 
> Given this producer's liking of retconning Shirley's backstory to make her more likeable, I'm waiting for the claim that Shirley knew that Buster wasn't a carrier, therefore her cheating on Kevin and having Dean with Buster is somehow acceptable because she knew that the child would be a carrier at most!
> 
> In Shirley and Kevin and Shabnam and Dean's cases, they had a 25% chance of having an unaffected child, a 50% chance of having a carrier and a 25% chance of having a child with CF.


Thankyou very much for this interesting
and informative post.
Also for info about the retconning. I wasn't
able to watch EE very much at the time of
Jimbobs illness so that Shirleys behaviour
tho not surprising - was news to me!

There are theories that your blood group
can make you more prone to certain
illnesses. Do.you know if this applies to
Cystic Fibrosis?

I still.wonder why they made Dean blood type
AB which is very rare if it was to have no
significance . They could have established
that Mick was Olivers father without Dean
having a rare group.

I did wonder if it might play a part in Deans
own paternity. Perhaps another retcon on the
way !!

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> dtc and his writers should have done extensive research on cf for the storyline


The Cystic Fibrosis Trust have said they are
working with the BBC on the storyline- but
that may mean the diagnosis  development
& treatnent of the disease- rather than
genetic causes!

----------


## maidmarian

> dtc and his writers should have done extensive research on cf for the storyline


The Cystic Fibrosis Trust have said they are
working with the BBC on the storyline- but
that may mean the diagnosis  development
& treatnent of the disease- rather than
genetic causes!

----------


## Kim

> Thankyou very much for this interesting
> and informative post.
> Also for info about the retconning. I wasn't
> able to watch EE very much at the time of
> Jimbobs illness so that Shirleys behaviour
> tho not surprising - was news to me!
> 
> There are theories that your blood group
> can make you more prone to certain
> ...


Jimbo was never a character that appeared on screen. He died in the backstory, I think in 2001. When Kevin died, he gave Shirley a message that Jimbo had wanted to give her while he was on his deathbed. Shirley first appeared when she decided to track down Carly and Dean. This producer has done quite a few retcons where Shirley is concerned. When Shirley found the kids, they didn't realise who she was as they had no memory of her because she'd walked out when they were so little. All of a sudden this producer changes the ages and Dean was about 7 when she walked. There was also a story that Kevin and Shirley used to take Mick drinking when he was a teenager, but I doubt they'd have done so as they'd have had a sick Jimbo to contend with by this time. I always go by the original versions where there is a retcon. This was all established in 2006/7. Carly and Dean thought that they were Kevin's children until Shirley dropped the bombshell because Kevin wanted her to leave Walford. 

I have not heard this theory, but if true, I would doubt it has anything to do with CF as CF is determined by the inheritance of a single gene from each parent. 

I doubt Dean's parentage will come up again. Although technically not a retcon, this producer has already got creative with it in making Dean Buster's son. When Carly and Dean discovered that Kevin wasn't their biological father, Carly asked who was. Shirley told her that her father's name was Daniel. Dean said something else, to which Shirley replied that he wasn't Dean's dad and it was implied that Shirley didn't know who was. Now we've had the Mick twist, it does work that Shirley would not have named Buster at that time for fear that Dean would track him down and discover the truth about Mick (remember that Buster knew he was Mick's dad but didn't know about Dean.)

Dean was given the rare blood group AB as it was the only group he could have had that would have 100% ruled him out as Ollie's father. I'm still surprised they went this way rather than dragging it out to a DNA test. With the blood types, we inherit one allele from each parent. This combination decides what blood group we are. The only alleles are A, B and O. O is recessive (both parents have to give an O to produce a Type O child.) A and B are both dominant, so when a person inherits both of these as in Dean's case, they're AB and we know their makeup also. Had they made Dean an A or a B, it wouldn't have been case closed as we wouldn't have known whether his alleles were AA, AO, BB or BO. All of these combinations are just known as Type A or Type B (since the A or B dominates over the O) but unless Dean was AB, he could therefore have had an O to give, despite not being Type O himself.

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2015), lizann (14-06-2015), maidmarian (14-06-2015), parkerman (14-06-2015), tammyy2j (14-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

> The Cystic Fibrosis Trust have said they are
> working with the BBC on the storyline- but
> that may mean the diagnosis  development
> & treatnent of the disease- rather than
> genetic causes!


The line of dialogue would have been down to an individual writer. I doubt any writers would have been working with the charity to know how it is inherited, since so many of them will be writing episodes during the course of the storyline. Someone higher up or even DTC himself should have noticed the error, or the fact that Shirley wasn't around when Jimbo died to get any tests done on the surviving children (and if they wanted the tests to have been done, at least acknowledge that it was Kevin who would have got them done.) Odd pieces of dialogue like this slip through these days (I think soaps used to have dedicated continuity staff, but now don't to save money) - just look at Corrie last week. That was much more glaring than this.

We hear quite often that they're working with xyz charity, but I have to wonder how much notice they actually take and how happy the charities are with how the storylines concerned eventually play out. They worked with a charity during Kat's storyline, but it was then rushed, done with no depiction of Kat actually giving a statement or meeting any other victims; and included no mention of Kat blaming herself for the abuse of these other children because she didn't report her abuse to the authorities at the time. I'd have thought many people in her situation would feel at least partially responsible. They also had various impossibilities in that storyline, including Kat saying that the other victims were going to court. This is wrong as it doesn't go to court when the accused is dead, it's all done through the Criminal Injuries Board.

----------

maidmarian (14-06-2015), parkerman (14-06-2015), tammyy2j (14-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I sure don't want to excuse sloppy research/writing of storylines but I can imagine that a lot of impacts events have on people in real life and their reactions might get watered down for soaps in order to minimise upset for viewers affected by the storyline and also legal issues ... ??

----------


## lizann

did mick and his family get tested especially now baby ollie

----------


## Dazzle

I've just had a look at the episode where Shirley finds Dean's blood tests and all she says is "_You had a load of tests done after Jimbo died_" (see here at about 7.55).  It was probably kept very vague deliberately so the writers didn't paint themselves into a corner.

I don't mind the subtle retconning of Shirley's backstory.  It was invented when she was a one-dimensional villain brought in to stir up the Wicks family.  There was no way to know what a successful character she'd become, or that a future producer would want to thoroughly delve into her backstory.  The changes add to the character and to the story in my opinion.  

I'm sure giving Jade CF is being done at least partially to redeem Shirley for abandoning Jimbo when he was dying - which I'm not against at all.  I always liked Shirley as a character up until the rape storyline.  She was thoroughly nasty at times but Linda Henry's talents as an actress meant there was always more to Shirley than was written in the script.

----------

lizann (14-06-2015), tammyy2j (14-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

> I've just had a look at the episode where Shirley finds Dean's blood tests and all she says is \\"_You had a load of tests done after Jimbo died_\\" (see here at about 7.55).  It was probably kept very vague deliberately so the writers didn't paint themselves into a corner.
> 
> I don't mind the subtle retconning of Shirley's backstory.  It was invented when she was a one-dimensional villain brought in to stir up the Wicks family.  There was no way to know what a successful character she'd become, or that a future producer would want to thoroughly delve into her backstory.  The changes add to the character and to the story in my opinion.  
> 
> I'm sure giving Jade CF is being done at least partially to redeem Shirley for abandoning Jimbo when he was dying - which I'm not against at all.  I always liked Shirley as a character up until the rape storyline.  She was thoroughly nasty at times but Linda Henry's talents as an actress meant there was always more to Shirley than was written in the script.


I agree, the redeeming of Shirley was the first thing I thought of. I think it could be really good viewing in the future if Shabnam and Kush got to talking about children and Shabnam wouldn't commit until he got tested (it's a 25% risk if he is, but with a family history of the disease, I'd imagine it's a risk that some choose not to take.)

Also agree re: the tests. Shirley knowing about them and having the paperwork is more of a stretch.

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2015), maidmarian (14-06-2015), tammyy2j (14-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

If tests were done on Carly and Dean after Jimbo then Shirley would know if Dean had the Cystic Fibrosis gene but if she was absent at this time only Kevin then would know and he is dead and if Shirley didn't read the test results or couldn't understand them, she or Dean don't know

----------


## Dazzle

> If tests were done on Carly and Dean after Jimbo then Shirley would know if Dean had the Cystic Fibrosis gene but if she was absent at this time only Kevin then would know and he is dead and if Shirley didn't read the test results or couldn't understand them, she or Dean don't know


I think that's the only way to explain it.  Shirley wasn't around after Jimbo died so she probably didn't know about the tests until she came into possession of the paperwork after Kevin's death.  She might have flipped through them and known vaguely what they were without looking at the results in detail.  You'd think she'd have known CF was genetic though given her experience with Jimbo.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think that's the only way to explain it.  Shirley didn't say "we got you tested" so it was probably Kevin who did it.  The papers could have been in his effects, which have ended up with Shirley.  She might have flipped through them and known what they were without looking at the results in detail.  You'd think she'd have known CF was genetic though given her experience with Jimbo.


I would have thought though Denise as Kevin's wife would get his effects

----------


## Dazzle

> I would have thought though Denise as Kevin's wife would get his effects


Maybe she gave the stuff about the kids to Shirley at some point?

----------

tammyy2j (14-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

> I would have thought though Denise as Kevin's wife would get his effects


I think we're supposed to assume that Shirley got a load of stuff from Pat's house last year when she found that home video. Denise lived there at the time of Kevin's passing.

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Maybe she gave the stuff about the kids to Shirley at some point?


Yes perhaps but I would have thought giving to Dean or Carly directly would be the better option

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes perhaps but I would have thought giving to Dean or Carly directly would be the better option


I think Kim's probably right that Shirley got the stuff from Pat's house.

If Denise did give it to Shirley it might have been because she wasn't in touch with either Carly or Dean at the time.

----------


## lizann

apologies all as i assumed dean's tests were clear

----------


## Kim

> I think Kim's probably right that Shirley got the stuff from Pat's house.
> 
> If Denise did give it to Shirley it might have been because she wasn't in touch with either Carly or Dean at the time.


Denise having given the stuff to Shirley in the absence of the children would also fit. Carly left to go travelling shortly after the funeral. She asked for Kevin's wedding ring but I don't recall her taking anything else. Dean was in prison and left Walford almost as soon as he was released.

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2015), lizann (15-06-2015), tammyy2j (15-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> apologies all as i assumed dean's tests were clear


No apologies necessary.  :Smile:

----------

lizann (15-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

where does shirley store personal belongings

----------


## Kim

A vodka bottle?  :Lol:  I don't know, Shirley doesn't seem the type to me that would be able to keep even important papers safe. Once she'd read the results and known that none of the others had CF, it's a bit strange that she would think to keep them.

She went upstairs in Kim's place to get them when Mick came round, so up there presumably. I don't think she'll have a great deal with her as she's living in someone else's house, aside from anything else.

----------

Dazzle (15-06-2015), lizann (15-06-2015), parkerman (15-06-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> where does shirley store personal belongings


in the pocket of her beige mac?

----------

Dazzle (15-06-2015), lizann (15-06-2015), tammyy2j (15-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> in the pocket of her beige mac?


I think your reply must be a contender for
the " Tact & Diplomacy Award of the Month"!!

Compared to some Ive heard!!

----------

Dazzle (15-06-2015), sarah c (15-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

what a jealous bitch stacey is, kush should stick with shabham

----------

tammyy2j (15-06-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> what a jealous bitch stacey is, kush should stick with shabham


Well he keeps saying he loves Shabnam so it shouldn't be a problem for him.  Stacey can't help her feelings.

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Kush stays strong and resists Stacey but he is a man after all and they all think with their bottom end brains  :Stick Out Tongue:  this Stacey and Kush attraction has came out of nowhere and Kush's mom may prefer Stacey for Kush than Shabham as she gets on better with her 

Now that EE have established that Ronnie owes the house, why don't Roxy and Amy move out or go abroad to visit Peggy and Grant for a holiday of course if she can afford any 

I enjoyed the song and dance but it need Tamwar involved

----------

lizann (16-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Great opening scene tonight....Winston was in it. :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015), lizann (16-06-2015), maidmarian (16-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Great opening scene tonight....Winston was in it.


 he should have been part of 1 eastend direction

----------


## Dazzle

The singing and dancing was a lot of fun. Nice to see Shabs look genuinely happy for once (even though it didn't last long).




> what a jealous bitch stacey is, kush should stick with shabham


They're both behaving badly in my opinion, but Kush is worse because he's made a commitment to Shabnam.  Would any decent man chase another woman at his engagement party? Kush is written as a nice guy so this lusting after Stacey makes no sense to me.

I really thought Stacey'd matured during her time away.  :Wal2l: 

I should have guessed Shirley had been on a bender after seeing Jade. I just wish Dean wasn't going to find out the truth about her not being adopted.

----------

lizann (16-06-2015), tammyy2j (16-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Kush was written as a nice guy but this so called "attraction or lust" between him and Stacey has came out of nowhere

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015), lizann (16-06-2015), parkerman (16-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

thought it was vincent in bed with roxy not dean, dtc really punishing dean 

 kush's mam was good with bushra

----------

Dazzle (17-06-2015), tammyy2j (17-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

thought it was vincent in bed with roxy not dean, dtc really punishing dean 

 kush's mam was good with bushra

----------


## parkerman

I thought tonight's episode was just appalling. What with the continued rehabilitation of Dean, Masood's completely over the top shouty nonsense sacrificing his daughter for a girl he's never seen and the looks between Kush and Stacey....aaarrrggghhh!!!!

I can't help thinking that DTC has completely lost the plot and needs to be replaced as soon as possible. Either that or viewers will be leaving in their droves.

----------

Dazzle (17-06-2015), Glen1 (17-06-2015), maidmarian (17-06-2015), sarah c (18-06-2015), tammyy2j (17-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought tonight's episode was just appalling. What with the continued rehabilitation of Dean, Masood's completely over the top shouty nonsense sacrificing his daughter for a girl he's never seen and the looks between Kush and Stacey....aaarrrggghhh!!!!
> 
> I can't help thinking that DTC has completely lost the plot and needs to be replaced as soon as possible. Either that or viewers will be leaving in their droves.


Showing Dean in bed with Roxy was in extremely poor taste.  DTC's sunk so low in my estimation.  :Thumbsdown: 

I know one person who's stopped watching due to the Dean situation and more who are on the verge.  The viewing figures must be going down.  I'm interested in Shabnam's story at the moment and I want to find out if she can be a mother to Jade.  Ronnie's paranoia's good too.  Otherwise I don't know if there'd be enough to keep me watching due to Dean's unwelcome presence.

The Kush/Stacey situation is just pathetic and out of character, and drunken Shirley's never entertaining.

----------

Dougie (17-06-2015), Glen1 (17-06-2015), lizann (17-06-2015), maidmarian (17-06-2015), parkerman (17-06-2015), Perdita (17-06-2015), sarah c (18-06-2015), tammyy2j (17-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Was Amy and Matthew with Charlie and Ronnie?

----------


## Dazzle

> Was Amy and Matthew with Charlie and Ronnie?


Yes, he mentioned they were both in bed.

----------

tammyy2j (18-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

did buster have a light bulb truth realisation moment about dean being a rapist, roxy is an idiot

----------

maidmarian (18-06-2015), tammyy2j (18-06-2015)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

If I stopped watching a show, just because of one character that I didn't like I don't think I'd have any programmes left to watch!!

----------


## lizann

> If I stopped watching a show, just because of one character that I didn't like I don't think I'd have any programmes left to watch!!


 its about a sick twisted rapist not being punished some crimes cannot be overlooked, eastenders always has had evil villains over the years the likes of nick, archie, den and trevor who i didn't mind watching as you knew their day for being punished was coming but dtc is trying to evoke sympathy for dean by introducing his kid with cf 

 i probably will not stop watching but i understand by why some viewers are tuning out

 her daughter wakes having a nightmare and roxy chooses to leave her alone and chase a rapist, idiot

----------

Dazzle (19-06-2015), Glen1 (20-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> If I stopped watching a show, just because of one character that I didn't like I don't think I'd have any programmes left to watch!!


 its about a sick twisted rapist not being punished some crimes cannot be overlooked, eastenders always has had evil villains over the years the likes of nick, archie, den and trevor who i didn't mind watching as you knew their day for being punished was coming but dtc is trying to evoke sympathy for dean by introducing his kid with cf 

 i probably will not stop watching but i understand by why some viewers are tuning out

 her daughter wakes having a nightmare and roxy chooses to leave her alone and chase a rapist, idiot

----------


## Dazzle

I couldn't watch tonight after reading the summary and knowing I'd have to sit through another Dean pity party.  I've decided I'm not going to give up on EE altogether at the moment but won't watch any episodes that concentrate on him, and will fast forward any of his scenes in the episodes I do watch (I always record and watch it a bit later).




> If I stopped watching a show, just because of one character that I didn't like I don't think I'd have any programmes left to watch!!


It's not a matter of disliking Dean. I really detest him and he makes my skin crawl. I can't _bear_ to watch him.  :Sick: 




> its about a sick twisted rapist not being punished some crimes cannot be overlooked, eastenders always has had evil villains over the years the likes of nick, archie, den and trevor who i didn't mind watching as you knew their day for being punished was coming but dtc is trying to evoke sympathy for dean by introducing his kid with cf


Well said!

I've been thinking about Dean compared to Archie Mitchell, a despicable character if there ever was one. He even raped his own teenage daughter! 

The huge difference between Dean and Archie is in the writing and acting. Archie was portrayed as a villain and never given storylines that showed him in a sympathetic light.  Also Larry Lamb acted him in a very sinister manner.  There was no doubt in viewers' minds that we were supposed to detest Archie and want to see him punished.

The way Dean's being portrayed means he has many fans who find him "complex" and  "vulnerable" (yes, I've seen these distasteful posts elsewhere) and almost treat _him_ as the victim of the storyline.  This really illustrates our concerns that Dean is not being written and acted as a villain, which minimises rape as a crime and encourages victim blaming in my opinion.  (I'm not saying the DTC and his team are doing this deliberately but unfortunately this is how it's coming across to some of us.)

I find the writing extremely manipulative and frustrating and the whole thing leaves a very bad taste in my mouth.  :Angry:

----------

Glen1 (20-06-2015), lizann (19-06-2015), maidmarian (19-06-2015), parkerman (19-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Having said the above, I didn't watch tonight's episode so didn't see Dean nearly admit his guilt to Buster.  Do any of you feel this was a positive step in the storyline?

----------


## lizann

> Having said the above, I didn't watch tonight's episode so didn't see Dean nearly admit his guilt to Buster.  Do any of you feel this was a positive step in the storyline?


 it will be positive if buster does something, like disown dean and tell shirley and mick not just forget and go into denial (which is what i think shirley is in)

----------

Dazzle (19-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

jade's foster dad no problem taking cash to dna test he is a shaddy character how is he a foster dad to a cf kid

----------


## Dazzle

> it will be positive if buster does something, like disown dean and tell shirley and mick not just forget and go into denial (which is what i think shirley is in)


Well I won't get my hopes up this time. I celebrated Buster being deeply suspicious of Dean weeks ago but that came to absolutely nothing.  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (20-06-2015), lizann (19-06-2015), maidmarian (19-06-2015), parkerman (19-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Sorry, I'm a bit behind with this but, like Dazzle, I didn't see last night's episode live and have only just seen it. I have to say I was appalled by the continuing and rapid rehabilitation of Dean and his sympathetic portrayal.

I am very rapidly approaching the point when I will just be unable to watch EE any longer.

----------

Dazzle (20-06-2015), Glen1 (20-06-2015), lizann (19-06-2015), maidmarian (19-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Sorry, I'm a bit behind with this but, like Dazzle, I didn't see last night's episode live and have only just seen it. I have to say I was appalled by the continuing and rapid rehabilitation of Dean and his sympathetic portrayal.
> 
> I am very rapidly approaching the point when I will just be unable to watch EE any longer.


I got behind with the episodes too and think -I 
must catch up- then think Do I really
want too??. I.dont want to.give up
for one character- but I do wish they would
sort it. Perception of. other characters are
being affected and not favourably!

----------

Dazzle (20-06-2015), Glen1 (20-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

does buster want to keep dean away from jade that's he took the dna results

----------


## Kim

> does buster want to keep dean away from jade that's he took the dna results


He may do. I think he suspects that Linda is telling the truth and therefore, it would be for the best. A rapist is the last person you want near a child, even if he happens to be her father.

----------

Dazzle (20-06-2015), lizann (20-06-2015), maidmarian (20-06-2015), Ruffed_lemur (20-06-2015), tammyy2j (22-06-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> He may do. I think he suspects that Linda is telling the truth and therefore, it would be for the best. A rapist is the last person you want near a child, even if he happens to be her father.


I agree.  After seeing that mad look in Dean's eyes at the salon, I think Buster fears what Dean is capable of.  I hope Shabnam thinks again about Jade.

----------

Glen1 (20-06-2015), lizann (21-06-2015), maidmarian (20-06-2015), tammyy2j (22-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am very rapidly approaching the point when I will just be unable to watch EE any longer.


I'm in the same boat. I didn't watch Thursday's episode and fast  forwarded any scenes including Dean in Friday's. The problem is he's  featuring so heavily at the moment that it gets irritating to keep  forwarding constantly. Also, I caught him doing up his zip after a  session with Roxy which was enough to make me feel queasy.  :Sick: 




> does buster want to keep dean away from jade that's he took the dna results


Yes I'd say Buster's worried about Dean being around Jade. It's  heartening that at least one person is questioning his suitability to be  a parent.  However, it's really infuriating they're trying to twist  it so Dean's mentally ill now. He wasn't ill when he raped Linda or when he  harassed her for months beforehand. He knew exactly what he was doing.  Is this how they're going to try to absolve him of guilt?

Stacey using Martin to forget Kush.  :Thumbsdown: 

I  enjoyed the mention of Arthur but I must admit that, as much as I like  James Bye, I find it hard to think of him as Pauline and Arthur's  Martin.  I suppose that'll change with time.

----------

Glen1 (20-06-2015), lizann (20-06-2015), maidmarian (20-06-2015), parkerman (20-06-2015)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> its about a sick twisted rapist not being punished some crimes cannot be overlooked, eastenders always has had evil villains over the years the likes of nick, archie, den and trevor who i didn't mind watching as you knew their day for being punished was coming but dtc is trying to evoke sympathy for dean by introducing his kid with cf 
> 
>  i probably will not stop watching but i understand by why some viewers are tuning out
> 
>  her daughter wakes having a nightmare and roxy chooses to leave her alone and chase a rapist, idiot


Dean not being punished etc... is a sad fact of life. Having been in a very similar situation myself. Also having sat through many different therapy sessions, justice is a very rare thing with Rape cases and I believe that is realistic truth they are trying to portray.

----------


## Dazzle

> Dean not being punished etc... is a sad fact of life. Having been in a very similar situation myself. Also having sat through many different therapy sessions, justice is a very rare thing with Rape cases and I believe that is realistic truth they are trying to portray.


Sorry to hear about your dreadful experience.  :Sad:   I've been affected by a similar rape to Linda's too (through someone close to me).

While I don't deny portraying Linda as not getting justice is showing reality, they could do it just as well by having Dean leave the square. We don't want to watch his life going on as normal. The writers could easily make it clear that it was without us having to witness his sleazy bunk-ups and constant whingeing about how unfair his life is.  (I do understand that some rape victims have no choice but to live in close proximity to their attackers, but this is a TV show and there's a limit to what they should expect viewers to swallow.)

To add insult to injury Dean's been promoted to a major character and is currently central to several storyline threads - and evidently will be for some time to come.

Also, Matt di Angelo made clear in a recent interview that the writers have changed their minds about Dean getting comeuppance (at least any time soon).  This has led to confusion and inconsistencies in the writing, and a vocal minority of viewers sympathising with HIS plight over Linda's.  :Angry: 

Far more time's being spent on his state of mind than ever was on Linda's, making HIM him the focus of the rape storyline (and sometimes, it seems to many of us, the victim). It's very, very wrong.

----------

Jessie Wallace (21-06-2015), lizann (21-06-2015), maidmarian (21-06-2015), parkerman (21-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Dean not being punished etc... is a sad fact of life. Having been in a very similar situation myself. Also having sat through many different therapy sessions, justice is a very rare thing with Rape cases and I believe that is realistic truth they are trying to portray.


 sorry to hear that

 linda and dean cant live both on the square he has to go, shirley, denise and buster disown him tell everyone he is a rapist he has to leave then

----------

Dazzle (21-06-2015), Jessie Wallace (21-06-2015), maidmarian (21-06-2015), tammyy2j (22-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Dean not being punished etc... is a sad fact of life. Having been in a very similar situation myself. Also having sat through many different therapy sessions, justice is a very rare thing with Rape cases and I believe that is realistic truth they are trying to portray.


 sorry to hear that

 linda and dean cant live both on the square he has to go, shirley, denise and buster disown him tell everyone he is a rapist he has to leave then

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> sorry to hear that
> 
>  linda and dean cant live both on the square he has to go, shirley, denise and buster disown him tell everyone he is a rapist he has to leave then


Sadly people still have to live around or near the person that has raped them. I can see both sides, but still feel they are portraying the devastation at is reality however upsetting that is to watch.

----------

Dazzle (21-06-2015)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Dup

----------


## Dazzle

> Sadly people still have to live around or near the person that has raped them. I can see both sides, but still feel they are portraying the devastation at is reality however upsetting that is to watch.


I respect you speak from a place of experience on this subject.

My view is that if they felt they _really_ had to go down the route of showing reality, they should at the _very least_ be portraying Dean objectively.  Having spent time perusing other forums, the more malleable viewers are starting to forget he's a rapist and _aren't_ disgusted by his continued presence on the square.  So if the intention is to provoke outrage at how unjust our system is for rape victims, it's not working.

Many feel the same as I do, but I've been dismayed to notice a subtle change in the tide of opinion the past couple of days, no doubt largely down to sympathy for Dean because Jade has cystic fibrosis.

Also, it's very contrived that they still live on top of each other though.  Mick and Linda are in a position to sell up and move away.  It's even been mentioned but some lame excuse was made.  Given how badly the rape has affected the entire family, I think they would have done anything to get away from Dean in reality.

Neither Mick, Linda and the kids or Dean have lived in Albert Square for very long so keeping them all there feels unnatural.

I think this story's connection to reality is extremely tenuous and getting more so by the episode.  :Wal2l:

----------

Jessie Wallace (21-06-2015), lizann (21-06-2015), maidmarian (21-06-2015), parkerman (21-06-2015), Perdita (21-06-2015), tammyy2j (22-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

how can shirley and dean get jade?

 when will buster or shirley tell massod and shabham jade is sick with cf

----------


## Dazzle

I actually watched the Buster and Dean scenes last night because I'm interested in Buster's attitude to Dean now he's seen the light (or at least a glimmer of it).  It seemed he actually talked a bit of sense into the rapist until Shirley interfered.  :Angry: 




> how can shirley and dean get jade?


Hopefully, they wouldn't have a chance of getting custody in real life but EE is _sur-real_ life so anything's possible.  :Thumbsdown: 

I really, really hope Shabnam will fight Shirley and Dean for custody when she finds out what they're up to.  Maybe fear of Jade being exposed to a bitter, entitled predator (am I describing Dean or Shirley?  :Ponder: ) will give her a much-needed wake up call?

Of course, if Buster's genuinely troubled about Dean's effect on Jade, he could easily put the kibosh on any custody arrangement by informing Social Services about Dean's temper.  Sadly, I can't see him going so far...




> when will buster or shirley tell massod and shabham jade is sick with cf


The Masoods are of no importance to selfish Shirley and Dean.  :Wal2l: 

I really thought we'd seen the end of the harassment of Linda. Thank goodness she's feeling stronger and is able to shrug it off now.

----------

lizann (23-06-2015), maidmarian (23-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Denise or Kim get Patrick anything even a card for Father's Day?

Anthony could have sent him a card at least, does he call Denise even to check on his father

----------


## parkerman

There's been a lot of talk about Paul recently, which usually means only one thing in EE and we never saw him actually get killed.

They wouldn't dare......would they? :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (23-06-2015), lizann (23-06-2015), maidmarian (23-06-2015), Perdita (23-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> There's been a lot of talk about Paul recently, which usually means only one thing in EE and we never saw him actually get killed.
> 
> They wouldn't dare......would they?


Don't go giving them ideas (on the off-chance they haven't already thought of it)...  :Nono:

----------


## Perdita

:Ninja: Another funeral attended for the wrong deceased????

----------

Dazzle (23-06-2015), maidmarian (23-06-2015), parkerman (23-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> There's been a lot of talk about Paul recently, which usually means only one thing in EE and we never saw him actually get killed.
> 
> They wouldn't dare......would they?


 paul is vincent after surgery just like usa soaps :Stick Out Tongue:  far fetched ott storylines is the way uk ones are going

----------

maidmarian (23-06-2015), parkerman (23-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> There's been a lot of talk about Paul recently, which usually means only one thing in EE and we never saw him actually get killed.
> 
> They wouldn't dare......would they?


 paul is vincent after surgery just like usa soaps :Stick Out Tongue:  far fetched ott storylines is the way uk ones are going

----------

sarah c (23-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

> There's been a lot of talk about Paul recently, which usually means only one thing in EE and we never saw him actually get killed.
> 
> They wouldn't dare......would they?


Surely not.

I'm 99% sure that Paul's body was identified by Patrick. The viewers didn't see the body but we saw his reaction. 

Or are we going to get a convoluted explanation that the mortuary staff were in on some scheme and allowed Paul to lie there and play dead?

That would still be beyond belief, as I belive that Paul had been dead for 2 months before his body was recovered.

----------


## sarah c

> Surely not.
> 
> I'm 99% sure that Paul's body was identified by Patrick. The viewers didn't see the body but we saw his reaction. 
> 
> Or are we going to get a convoluted explanation that the mortuary staff were in on some scheme and allowed Paul to lie there and play dead?
> 
> That would still be beyond belief, as I belive that Paul had been dead for 2 months before his body was recovered.


without being gross at tea time - after two months how recognisable would Paul's body have been????

----------


## sarah c

and why have we never solved the mystery of who was in the coffin at Nick Cotton's first funeral????

----------

parkerman (23-06-2015), Perdita (23-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> and why have we never solved the mystery of who was in the coffin at Nick Cotton's first funeral????


I think it was mentioned that Les Coker acquired the corpse.  It was possibly an unclaimed body?

----------

maidmarian (23-06-2015), Perdita (23-06-2015), sarah c (24-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

> without being gross at tea time - after two months how recognisable would Paul's body have been????


More recognisable than Den's after a year in water hopefully. 

Would they not have checked dental records etc in order to establish it was Paul before contacting Patrick? Or has someone conveniently planted Paul's driving licence etc on the body...

----------


## parkerman

> Surely not.
> 
> I'm 99% sure that Paul's body was identified by Patrick. The viewers didn't see the body but we saw his reaction.


You are 100% correct. Patrick did identify the body....but when did a little thing like that ever stop EE from introducing a new ridiculous storyline?

----------

Dazzle (23-06-2015), maidmarian (23-06-2015), Perdita (23-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

well spotted nancy, good on her telling stacey the truth

----------

Dazzle (24-06-2015), tammyy2j (24-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hate the writing for Stacey lately, chasing after Kush so another bloody affair for her, she should be used more as a friend and confidant for Linda, in the rape storyline to help catch Dean out

I also like Stacey and Shabham's friendship so don't want that ruined

----------

Dazzle (24-06-2015), lizann (24-06-2015), parkerman (24-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I love Pearl!  She's such a placid baby - unlike a certain little girl of a similar age I know...  :Big Grin: 

At least Buster had the decency to tell Masood about Jade's cystic fibrosis. The latter seemed strangely unperturbed by the news though.  :Searchme: 

Shirley's determined to go against Buster (and Dean's) wishes to force Jade and her father together.  I can't believe I once liked Shirley (some of the time at least)! She's a completely one-dimensional vindictive harridan nowadays and I can't imagine ever liking her again.

It's such a coincidence Lizann asked about Stacey and her meds a couple of days ago on another thread since she was shown taking them (and not drinking) in Tuesday's episode. I assume she was took something extra as she told Martin she was having a bad day.




> well spotted nancy, good on her telling stacey the truth


Go Nancy! You make sure Shabnam hears about Stacey and Kush's betrayal.  Stacey wasn't expecting a mouthful from Nancy lol.

----------

lizann (24-06-2015), maidmarian (24-06-2015), tammyy2j (24-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> It's such a coincidence Lizann asked about Stacey and her meds a couple of days ago on another thread since she was shown taking them (and not drinking) in Tuesday's episode. I assume she was took something extra as she told Martin she was having a bad day..


Yes, I thought that when I saw Stacey taking her meds, though I don't think she was necessarily taking something extra. I think she was just covering up for what she was actually taking.

----------

Dazzle (24-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Stacey's bipolar condition was common knowledge to all so why is she hiding her meds then

----------

Dazzle (24-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Kush might not have known/might not know yet?? And do the Carters??

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, I thought that when I saw Stacey taking her meds, though I don't think she was necessarily taking something extra. I think she was just covering up for what she was actually taking.


I thought she might be taking extra because she wouldn't drink as she normally does (and she must take meds every day to keep on an even keel).  Maybe she was just being extra careful that day?




> I thought Stacey's bipolar condition was common knowledge to all so why is she hiding her meds then


It looked like she was hiding them from Martin but it was made clear he's aware of her condition later in the episode.  I don't understand it.  :Searchme:

----------

parkerman (24-06-2015), tammyy2j (24-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

so can we expect an stacey breakdown big bipolar episode she going off the meds

----------

Dazzle (24-06-2015), parkerman (24-06-2015), Perdita (24-06-2015), tammyy2j (24-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Good thinking, lizann. In true EE tradition there must be some reason why it has been mentioned again.

----------

Dazzle (24-06-2015), lizann (24-06-2015), tammyy2j (24-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

also is ryan coming back again after his one second brief park scene

----------


## lizann

did think kush was genuine in his chat with nancy silly me then him and stacey getting it on

 cora is back

----------

Dazzle (26-06-2015), tammyy2j (27-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> did think kush was genuine in his chat with nancy


I did too.  Why have they turned him from a nice guy into a sleaze?  Putting all the blame on Stacey too...  :Angry: 

Shabnam, Nancy and Masood made last night's episode for me. I didn't watch the Dean/Shirley scenes and the less said about those scumbags Kush and Stacey the better.  :Wal2l: 

I found it really heartwarming that Shabnam tentatively wanted to meet Jade, but I suppose that's not going to happen now she's been attacked.  :Sad: 

I sooooo wasn't expecting the the woman who looked like a tramp to be Cora!  I hope her homelessness (a very topical issue) will be written sensitively.

----------

lizann (26-06-2015), tammyy2j (27-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I miss a lot of episodes and sadly the omnibus is at a ridiculous time ... why was Shabnam attacked please? Was it racially motivated?

----------


## Kim

I've stopped watching, but I would imagine that Shabnam's attack was motivated by the fact that she abandoned her daughter on a doorstep. If she felt she couldn't keep the child, she should have given her up via the official channels.

----------


## Perdita

Would a bunch of girls know about that?

----------


## lizann

shabham was attacked as she told the girls to stop causing trouble at community centre and leave before when it was cora living in centre caused the mess, the girls got shabham on her own and attacked her

 mick finds jade as jade finds shabham who is pregnant by kush just got interesting 

 dean wasn't very into meeting and spending time with jade

 jade foster parent social worker is well dodgy i think

----------


## lizann

shabham was attacked as she told the girls to stop causing trouble at community centre and leave before when it was cora living in centre caused the mess, the girls got shabham on her own and attacked her

 mick finds jade as jade finds shabham who is pregnant by kush just got interesting 

 dean wasn't very into meeting and spending time with jade

 jade foster parent social worker is well dodgy i think

----------

maidmarian (27-06-2015), tammyy2j (27-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

It's been 9 months since this producer last made somebody pregnant. This must be a record.

Edit: Oops, forgot Lauren. Definite baby fetish.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I've stopped watching, but I would imagine that Shabnam's attack was motivated by the fact that she abandoned her daughter on a doorstep. If she felt she couldn't keep the child, she should have given her up via the official channels.


The girls who attacked her don't know this, I think they called her a terrorist and filmed the attack

Shabham had a run in previously with them about the community centre 

I like Jade and quite a nice scene when Shabham meet her 

I thought with the attack on Shabham there might be damage so she couldn't have or carry another child, wasn't expecting her to be pregnant 

I really hate the Kush and Stacey storyline and how Kush is being changed, he came in a good decent widowed guy and is a good match for Shabham 

Stacey said she don't want to do anymore affairs well don't she should stay away from Kush  :Angry:  and him from her

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2015), lizann (30-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

I really really hate what DTC has done to the show. I do miss it, but I just can't watch this rubbish.

Tanya/Max/Stacey and Oscar has become Shabnam/Kush/Stacey and unborn. It was bad enough the first time round.

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2015), Glen1 (28-06-2015), lizann (30-06-2015), parkerman (27-06-2015), tammyy2j (28-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I agree Kim. DTC has completely wrecked EE. It's mostly just garbage now. I've given up feeling empathy with anyone now....except maybe Linda and Mick.....and couldn't really care less what happens to anyone.  

On the subject of Shabnam's attack, one of the girls told her to "go home" as they were leaving, so presumably it was a racially motivated attack.

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2015), Glen1 (28-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

DTC has gotten more than complacent since he got his golden handcuffs deal...

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2015), Glen1 (28-06-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> The girls who attacked her don't know this, I think they called her a terrorist and filmed the attack
> 
> Shabham had a run in previously with them about the community centre 
> 
> I like Jade and quite a nice scene when Shabham meet her 
> 
> I thought with the attack on Shabham there might be damage so she couldn't have or carry another child, wasn't expecting her to be pregnant 
> 
> I really hate the Kush and Stacey storyline and how Kush is being changed, he came in a good decent widowed guy and is a good match for Shabham 
> ...


I'm surprised an unborn child survived that brutal attack.  Especially as it seems like early stage in pregnancy?

----------


## Kim

I'm surprised not to have heard anything in regards to complaints about that episode. With the poor woman in the news recently having lost her baby following an attack, it could have been seen as distasteful.

----------


## Dazzle

> DTC has gotten more than complacent since he got his golden handcuffs deal...


I'm very embarrassed to remember that I lauded him for saving EE after live week.  

I'd stopped watching for about 18 months until he took over, and tentatively gave it another go after I started hearing people raving about his work and the Carters.  I was very impressed with the improvement in quality, and overall really enjoyed EE up to and including live week.  However it's been downhill since and I'm only really watching it now because I'd miss coming here and discussing it with you all.

----------

lizann (29-06-2015), maidmarian (29-06-2015), parkerman (29-06-2015), tammyy2j (29-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

stacey jealous shabham preggers, wonder does she deliberately set herself up to become preggers

----------


## parkerman

> I'm only really watching it now because I'd miss coming here and discussing it with you all.


Snap. :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

martin to stacey don't turn lesbian  :Stick Out Tongue:  kush's mum must know he really don't want to get married and now have a baby

----------


## parkerman

Not being a woman myself, may I ask is it usual for women to forget to put their bra back on before going back home...? :Ponder:

----------


## Dazzle

> Not being a woman myself, may I ask is it usual for women to forget to put their bra back on bedore going back home...?


Maybe for women who are very perky...so my answer would be no...  :Crying:

----------

tammyy2j (01-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Not being a woman myself, may I ask is it usual for women to forget to put their bra back on bedore going back home...?


even with small or no boobs you know when you don't have a bra on  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2015), tammyy2j (01-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Not being a woman myself, may I ask is it usual for women to forget to put their bra back on bedore going back home...?


even with small or no boobs you know when you don't have a bra on  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

So you could say they made a bit of a boob there. Perhaps they should make a clean breast of it and admit it was a bit stretched and not very uplifting.

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2015), lizann (01-07-2015), maidmarian (01-07-2015), tammyy2j (01-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> So you could say they made a bit of a boob there. Perhaps they should make a clean breast of it and admit it was a bit stretched and not very uplifting.


 :Rotfl: 

That sounds very familiar.  Is it a quote from The Two Ronnies?  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Carol left the bra on purpose to be caught out, she feels sexy and womanly again as she was able to have a quick bunk up with Buster and now she welcomes a fight with Shirley for him 

I hate the writing for Kush and Stacey I even feel sorry for Martin now too as well as Shabham

----------

Dazzle (01-07-2015), lizann (01-07-2015), maidmarian (01-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

it might not be carol's bra, roxy and dean could have got frisky on the couch

----------

Dazzle (01-07-2015), tammyy2j (01-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> it might not be carol's bra, roxy and dean could have got frisky on the couch


I'm not convinced Carol slept with Buster. She seemed to be more concerned about the effect of her boast on Sonia rather than anything else.  Lizann might be right that the bra belongs to Roxy.




> I hate the writing for Kush and Stacey I even feel sorry for Martin now too as well as Shabham


I feel sorry for Martin too. He's an idiot but he's decent enough at heart and doesn't deserve to be used like that.

Although I've sympathised with Shabnam until now, I'm struggling to see how she can accept one child but not the other. I understand why she didn't at the time, but her secret is out in the open now and the damage she was so worried about is done. I hope she'll warm to the idea of Jade gradually now: supporting Shirley and Buster was a start I suppose.

I couldn't believe Carmel appeared to question whether Kush ought to accept the baby! It's too late to do anything about it - he's going to be a father whether he's in a relationship with Shabnam or not.  :Wal2l:

----------

lizann (01-07-2015), maidmarian (01-07-2015), tammyy2j (01-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Although I've sympathised with Shabnam until now, I'm struggling to see how she can accept one child but not the other. I understand why she didn't at the time, but her secret is out in the open now and the damage she was so worried about is done.


Even so, very different circumstances. She gave up her first child and, to all intents and purposes, she's been dead to her and has forced herself to forget any sort of relationship with her. I can quite understand why she wouldn't want to ressurect all that happened and have to face all the emotional trauma of having to recognise she has a daughter after all when she had managed to, if not forget about her, but at least not have her as part of her life. It would be very hard for her to form a proper mother/daughtr relationship now. A baby with the man she loves and is going to marry however is a completely different thing.

----------

Dazzle (01-07-2015), Glen1 (02-07-2015), maidmarian (01-07-2015), tammyy2j (01-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Even so, very different circumstances. She gave up her first child and, to all intents and purposes, she's been dead to her and has forced herself to forget any sort of relationship with her. I can quite understand why she wouldn't want to ressurect all that happened and have to face all the emotional trauma of having to recognise she has a daughter after all when she had managed to, if not forget about her, but at least not have her as part of her life. It would be very hard for her to form a proper mother/daughtr relationship now. A baby with the man she loves and is going to marry however is a completely different thing.


Yes, I take your point, it's a very complex situation.  

I wish they hadn't introduced this new baby but had concentrated on Shabnam's relationship with Jade.  That's the storyline thread I'm most interested in at the moment.

By the way Parkerman, I hope you weren't offended by my asking if you quoted The Two Ronnies above.  What you wrote was very funny and reminded me of Ronnie Barker's famously witty wordplay (which I hope you take as a compliment).

----------

Glen1 (02-07-2015), parkerman (01-07-2015), tammyy2j (01-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

No, I wasn't offended at all, Dazzle. I did take it as a compliment - well, I had to really, otherwise it would have meant my joke about Carol's bra had gone tits up.

----------

Dazzle (01-07-2015), Glen1 (02-07-2015), maidmarian (01-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Shabham has so many people telling her what to do she don't know herself what she truly wants

----------

Dazzle (01-07-2015), Glen1 (02-07-2015), lizann (01-07-2015), maidmarian (01-07-2015), parkerman (01-07-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Not being a woman myself, may I ask is it usual for women to forget to put their bra back on before going back home...?


no but you usually remember to shove it in your pocket??

----------

lizann (03-07-2015), maidmarian (02-07-2015), parkerman (02-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

nice scenes with carol and shirley with boob fight :Stick Out Tongue:  good tamwar's fear of his image over his fire scars still remembered

----------

Dazzle (03-07-2015), maidmarian (02-07-2015), Ruffed_lemur (02-07-2015), sarah c (05-07-2015), tammyy2j (02-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> it might not be carol's bra, roxy and dean could have got frisky on the couch


Well predicted  :Clap: 

I did like Carol and Shirley's scenes, well acted by both Lindsey and Linda, funny and emotional

----------

Dazzle (03-07-2015), lizann (03-07-2015), maidmarian (02-07-2015), parkerman (02-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

EE had me in tears last night - and not tears of frustration for once. Carol's journey to acceptance of her scars was very moving indeed. Why can't Lindsay and Linda get more scenes that make the most of their considerable acting talents instead of the usual non-stop misery (Carol) or aggression (Shirley)?

I liked how Tamwar's self-consciousness about his own scars continued the theme.

We got a glimpse of Lady Di for the first time in months!  :Big Grin: 

I feel I should congratulate the EE team on an excellent episode after my recent relentless criticism.  :Clap:

----------

lizann (03-07-2015), parkerman (03-07-2015), tammyy2j (05-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, mostly good. Not sure about |an giving up a whole afternoon's takings for Stacey and Martin though.  :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (03-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Not sure about |an giving up a whole afternoon's takings for Stacey and Martin though.


Yes, that was stretching credulity too far...

----------


## maidmarian

> EE had me in tears last night - and not tears of frustration for once. Carol's journey to acceptance of her scars was very moving indeed. Why can't Lindsay and Linda get more scenes that make the most of their considerable acting talents instead of the usual non-stop misery (Carol) or aggression (Shirley)?
> 
> I liked how Tamwar's self-consciousness about his own scars continued the theme.
> 
> We got a glimpse of Lady Di for the first time in months! :
> 
> I feel I should congratulate the EE team on an excellent episode after my recent relentless criticism.


I missed episode but glad it was good.
Ive liked Lindsays portrayal of Carol  from the
start and will be sorry when she leaves EE.

I cant say the same about Shirley- though
as the actress appears to be a pleasant person-
she must be good to play a hypocritical
bullying doormat so well!!

----------

Dazzle (03-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I missed episode but glad it was good.
> Ive liked Lindsays portrayal of Carol  from the
> start and will be sorry when she leaves EE.
> 
> I cant say the same about Linda- though
> as the actress appears to be a pleasant person-
> she must be good to play a hypocritical
> bullying doormat so well!!


Agree about Lindsay Coulson.  :Smile: 

I've been a fan of Linda Henry's since she was in Bad Girls, and I think she plays nice as well as she plays nasty.  Unfortunately, EE don't often give Shirley the chance to do anything other than be aggressive (especially recently) but Linda's capable of far more - as last night's episode proved.

----------

lizann (03-07-2015), maidmarian (03-07-2015), parkerman (03-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

did shabham say her mother couldn't wait to visit

----------


## parkerman

> did shabham say her mother couldn't wait to visit


 I'm not sure what she said exactly but the implication was certainly that Shabs would be seeing her soon.

----------

Dazzle (04-07-2015), lizann (04-07-2015), tammyy2j (05-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I'm not sure what she said exactly but the implication was certainly that Shabs would be seeing her soon.


 hope zainab visits even if brief

----------

Dazzle (04-07-2015), parkerman (04-07-2015), sarah c (05-07-2015), tammyy2j (05-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I'm not sure what she said exactly but the implication was certainly that Shabs would be seeing her soon.


 hope zainab visits even if brief

----------


## Dazzle

I know nothing about epilepsy. Does anyone understand the significance of Nancy's seizures dramatically increasing in number?

During Stacey's last stint I couldn't help but like her no matter how badly she behaved, but that's no longer the case. I can't work out if it's the writing or the acting that's to blame for my change of opinion.  It's not just the Kush affair either because I've disapproved of her conduct while still liking her in the past.

I'm not sure how I feel about seeing Jean again.  I'm not a lover of the character as I find her way too screechy, but she can bring out the best in Stacey.  No doubt we'll see some good scenes between them.

----------


## Kim

On the Shabnam and Jade point, I would actually rather that Shabnam has this new child rather than turning around in the future and deciding that she wants a relationship with Jade. Too many adoptive/step/foster parents who have done all the hard work are almost wiped out of existence when the biological parent shows up (Rebecca, Dean; even Sharon is now going back on her prior comments that her adoptive parents were the real thing.) I am fed up with the show doing this.

I agree with Parkerman's point about a relationship with Jade and the new baby being a completely different thing. It must be harder to feel for a child as a parent is supposed to when you've missed out on part of their life for whatever reason. Carol Hanley never saw Sharon as a daughter despite going on to have more children. Regardless of the fact the shame that Shabnam wanted to avoid is now not an issue, Shabnam still feels privately ashamed of her one night stand with Dean. Shabnam's opinions are harsher than most, perhaps she can't see Jade separately of that. To 'forget' one, she has to 'forget' the other. She's probably further ashamed now that she knows that Jade's father is a rapist, even though he didn't rape her.

----------

parkerman (07-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

so are we to believe that stacey never asked or even told jean before about sean's key

 tamwar and nancy scenes as well as max and carol scenes were great, piss off moany sonia

----------

Dazzle (08-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

so are we to believe that stacey never asked or even told jean before about sean's key

 tamwar and nancy scenes as well as max and carol scenes were great, piss off moany sonia

----------

tammyy2j (07-07-2015)

----------


## Kim

> so are we to believe that stacey never asked or even told jean before about sean's key
> 
>  tamwar and nancy scenes as well as max and carol scenes were great, piss off moany sonia


Stacey may not have really seen Jean since Sean gave her the key. She didn't say when, she just said ages ago. Perhaps she met up with him while she was on the run. This could have been as early as December 2010, which can be regarded as ages ago. 

Alternatively, perhaps it was just before he left. Jean had an episode soon after so asking about the key wouldn't have helped anything. Stacey then had Danielle's death, her own bipolar, a rape, a pregnancy and Bradley's death to contend with.

I think we can let that part go, what I want to know is how no one has asked her about why she was wearing a key before. She was wearing it on the stall at one point!

----------


## parkerman

Good episode tonight. Two quick glimpses of Winston and none of Dean.

----------

Dazzle (08-07-2015), maidmarian (07-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> On the Shabnam and Jade point, I would actually rather that Shabnam has this new child rather than turning around in the future and deciding that she wants a relationship with Jade. Too many adoptive/step/foster parents who have done all the hard work are almost wiped out of existence when the biological parent shows up (Rebecca, Dean; even Sharon is now going back on her prior comments that her adoptive parents were the real thing.) I am fed up with the show doing this.


I see what you mean, but a soap is only likely to introduce a long lost child/parent if it's going to present plenty of dramatic opportunities - which almost inevitably includes parent and child being reunited.

Jade has only been fostered and doesn't appear to be settled with a loving family. The foster father is decidedly dodgy - although not completely uncaring.  I'm sure her unstable situation is deliberate to make it more realistic a family member could get custody and that Jade herself would be eager to meet and perhaps live with her real family.

Since the story's been done this way and it's been hinted Shabnam cares for Jade deep down, it seems inevitable to me that Shabnam will grow closer to her if she comes to live on the square.  Given this, I'd still prefer the story concentrate on Shabnam's relationship with Jade. There's plenty of time for other kids.




> I agree with Parkerman's point about a relationship with Jade and the new baby being a completely different thing. It must be harder to feel for a child as a parent is supposed to when you've missed out on part of their life for whatever reason. Carol Hanley never saw Sharon as a daughter despite going on to have more children. Regardless of the fact the shame that Shabnam wanted to avoid is now not an issue, Shabnam still feels privately ashamed of her one night stand with Dean. Shabnam's opinions are harsher than most, perhaps she can't see Jade separately of that. To 'forget' one, she has to 'forget' the other. She's probably further ashamed now that she knows that Jade's father is a rapist, even though he didn't rape her.


I think it's probably inconsistencies in the writing that make Shabnam's current attitude inexplicable to me.  She's been carrying a terrible burden since we met her again, and it's been made clear that guilt was caused by her abandonment of her daughter and not just shame at the pregnancy.  She definitely cared for the child even though she buried those feelings very deeply.

Therefore, I just can't get my head around her instantly caring for her unborn baby whilst apparently being able to push thoughts of Jade aside (especially since the latter has a serious illness).  I'd understand if she'd never cared for Jade but it's been made very clear that wasn't the case.  As I said, the writing might be the problem for me.

----------

tammyy2j (07-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> so are we to believe that stacey never asked or even told jean before about sean's key
> 
>  tamwar and nancy scenes as well as max and carol scenes were great, piss off moany sonia


I really enjoyed the Carol and Max scenes too

----------

Dazzle (08-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

I think it's probably inconsistencies in the writing that make Shabnam's current attitude inexplicable to me.  She's been carrying a terrible burden since we met her again, and it's been made clear that guilt was caused by her abandonment of her daughter and not just shame at the pregnancy.  She definitely cared for the child even though she buried those feelings very deeply.

Therefore, I just can't get my head around her instantly caring for her unborn baby whilst apparently being able to push thoughts of Jade aside (especially since the latter has a serious illness).  I'd understand if she'd never cared for Jade but it's been made very clear that wasn't the case.  As I said, the writing might be the problem for me.[/QUOTE]

Dazzle - this reply is probably a lot of rubbish
but put it forward for what its worth.

I think it is possible for someone to divorce
themselves from a past situation - as tho it
never happened.But that doesnt really tally
with Shabnams personality??  A form of
self-protection?

Im sure Ive read  that there is a pyschological
condition  where someone has not deal with
a past situation correctly and tries to rectify
things by dealing with a current one better.
Still not dealing with past!.

I read about it some years ago-if Ive remembered
it correctly. I thought it might be called
" tranference" but now dont think so.

Got visitors shortly so cant do any research
- and not sure what to look for.
Its just something at the back of my brain
that wont come forward!!
So just mentioning it in case it rings any
bells!!
MM

----------

Dazzle (07-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> Im sure Ive read  that there is a pyschological
> condition  where someone has not deal with
> a past situation correctly and tries to rectify
> things by dealing with a current one better.
> Still not dealing with past!


That makes perfect sense to me and thanks for drawing my attention to that condition.  Again though, I don't feel it fits Shabnam's situation, as she showed interest in meeting Jade (and did in fact meet her very briefly) recently.  Either she cares for Jade or she doesn't.  Similarly, either she wants Jade in her life or she doesn't.  These inconsistencies are what's puzzling me.  

It's not just being in denial either, because I accepted her being in denial about Jade at various points in the story.  The last episode we saw Shabnam - when she told her family about the baby - there was what I felt a coldness towards Jade that hadn't been there before.  That's what I'm finding hard to fathom.

It might be that I read that particular scene incorrectly though.

----------

maidmarian (07-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

what has martin let himself in for with stacey, nice for shirley to go the wedding as jean's mate

 this key is driving me cuckoo too now, what does it reveal

----------

Dazzle (08-07-2015), tammyy2j (08-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

what has martin let himself in for with stacey, nice for shirley to go the wedding as jean's mate

 this key is driving me cuckoo too now, what does it reveal

----------


## Dazzle

Good episodes Monday and Tuesday. No Dean, or Stacey and Kush lusting after each other, was a huge relief.  :Cheer: 

I really enjoyed Stacey, Jean and Martin's scenes.  The latter's expressions of horror at some of the Slater family antics were hilarious. I hope Stacey comes to love Martin and stays with him long term because I really like them together (when she's not treating him like dirt).  The scene where she told Martin about her bipolar was riveting stuff.

Jean was horrible to Stacey at the end there! I was shocked she pronounced her daughter ill just to get hold of the key (of course there have been major hints that Stacey is having an episode but that's not why Jean did that).  What on earth can she be hiding?  :Ponder: 

I can't remember if Stacey knows that Sean killed (or thinks he killed) their father.  Jean's definitely got a guilty conscience about something; maybe she cruelly let Sean believe a lie?

I was really shocked that Jean didn't flush the key after all!   (Though it's obvious she wouldn't have with hindsight.)

Good Nancy and Lee scenes too. I'm beginning to think   Spoiler:    maybe DTC will do Lee's depression storyline justice. It's impressive writing that he and Nancy are both suffering because of all the recent family angst.   

It was nice to see Carol and Max having fun together.  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (08-07-2015), tammyy2j (08-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Jean was responsible for Brian's death and not Sean now

----------

Dazzle (08-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> Good episodes Monday and Tuesday. No Dean, or Stacey and Kush lusting after each other, was a huge relief. 
> 
> I really enjoyed Stacey, Jean and Martin's scenes.  The latter's expressions of horror at some of the Slater family antics were hilarious. I hope Stacey comes to love Martin and stays with him long term because I really like them together (when she's not treating him like dirt).  The scene where she told Martin about her bipolar was riveting stuff.
> 
> Jean was horrible to Stacey at the end there! I was shocked she pronounced her daughter ill just to get hold of the key (of course there have been major hints that Stacey is having an episode but that's not why Jean did that).  What on earth can she be hiding? 
> 
> I can't remember if Stacey knows that Sean killed (or thinks he killed) their father.  Jean's definitely got a guilty conscience about something; maybe she cruelly let Sean believe a lie?
> 
> I was really shocked that Jean didn't flush the key after all!   (Though it's obvious she wouldn't have with hindsight.)
> ...


Agree re Stacey & Martin. They would make a good
long-term couple. Also re Carol & Max having fun.

Never liked Jean Slater.I think there is a problem
thats not related to being bi-polar. Think Stacey
better without her.
I know 2 families with a member who is bi-polar.
Quite different people and circs- but neither
family can stand her!! Both either like or find
Stacey ok tho!
Also.hope Lees depression doesnt get the
"Steve quick- fix" solution and is dealt with
more realistically !

----------

Dazzle (08-07-2015), tammyy2j (08-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Never liked Jean Slater.I think there is a problem
> thats not related to being bi-polar. Think Stacey
> better without her.
> I know 2 families with a member who is bi-polar.
> Quite different people and circs- but neither
> family can stand her!! Both either like or find
> Stacey ok tho!


I agree about Jean, I've never been keen on the character.  I do think she and Stacey have good chemistry and have shared some really moving scenes though.

As far as the depiction of bipolar - I couldn't agree more.  Lacey Turner portrays the extreme mood swings very realistically in my opinion.  However, Jean just flaps around shrieking like an idiot most of the time.  I've heard before about some real life bipolar sufferers being offended by the depiction and I don't really blame them!  Anyone with no prior knowledge of the condition would come away thinking bipolar is a learning disability!  :Wal2l: 




> Also.hope Lees depression doesnt get the
> "Steve quick- fix" solution and is dealt with
> more realistically !


Agreed!

----------

maidmarian (08-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I like the new Martin and him and Stacey have potential to be a good pairing and better chemistry, way more than her and Kush

----------

Dazzle (08-07-2015), lizann (08-07-2015), maidmarian (08-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

no tube strike

 when did stacey and lola start fighting, are their kids same age don't ever remember a scene of them before

----------


## lizann

no tube strike

 when did stacey and lola start fighting, are their kids same age don't ever remember a scene of them before

----------


## Dazzle

I've really appreciated the spotlight being on Stacey for the past few episodes, especially because she's been so unlikeable recently.  We've delved deeper into her psyche and got to know her again, which I've found very enjoyable.  I was always a big fan of Stacey in the past.

I forgot when I mentioned yesterday about her appearing to be having an episode that she's pregnant!  :Wal2l:   Let's just hope there's no doubt it's Martin's (who continues to improve by the episode).

I didn't like everyone sniggering at her at the performance.  Surely they all know about her condition?  :Searchme:

----------


## lizann

didn't think stacey would tell martin so soon she was up the duffy

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm relieved there appears to be no question Stacey's baby isn't Martin's. I wonder if she'll lose the baby because I can't see them saddling her with another child at the moment, and she doesn't want an abortion.  A Fowler/Slater baby would be an important future character, but I don't think another baby's right for Stacey at present.

Nice scenes at Denise's house between her and Kim. The lunch party was also good.  Vincent and his mum are settling in well I think.

EE's improved massively recently. I hope this quality can be maintained.

----------

parkerman (11-07-2015), tammyy2j (11-07-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> didn't think stacey would tell martin so soon she was up the duffy


up the duff duff surely


'groan'

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2015), lizann (11-07-2015), parkerman (11-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I'm relieved there appears to be no question Stacey's baby isn't Martin's.


I was also glad they explained away the issue of contraception. I've no idea if the explanation is true but at least it covered the point of concern that I made earlier that no-one seems to use any in Walford.



> EE's improved massively recently. I hope this quality can be maintained.


That's because Dean's not been in it recently. Just wait till he's back!

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2015), tammyy2j (11-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I missed the explanation of no contraception... what is the reason please?

----------


## Dazzle

> I missed the explanation of no contraception... what is the reason please?


Stacey's on the pill but the medication she's on for her bipolar can interfere with it.  I think she said she was in a state when she was put on it so can't remember if she was warned.

----------

maidmarian (11-07-2015), Perdita (11-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I see Ian is back to his wickedly smug self again

----------

Dazzle (11-07-2015), lizann (12-07-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I thought Martin was awful suggesting an abortion!

----------


## Kim

Can anyone tell me if DCI Marsden has returned yet? I've stopped watching the show but I always found her entertaining and might try a few episodes again.

----------

maidmarian (15-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Can anyone tell me if DCI Marsden has returned yet? I've stopped watching the show but I always found her entertaining and might try a few episodes again.


 not yet at least not tonight, a reporter showed up at beales asking about new witness 

 martin comes round to the idea of baby fowler slater finally so good on him

----------

Dazzle (15-07-2015), Kim (14-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Can anyone tell me if DCI Marsden has returned yet? I've stopped watching the show but I always found her entertaining and might try a few episodes again.


 not yet at least not tonight, a reporter showed up at beales asking about new witness 

 martin comes round to the idea of baby fowler slater finally so good on him

----------


## Dazzle

Good episode centred around the Beale family tonight.  It was good to see more of Bobby too.  My heart broke a little bit when he asked if they'd look for Cindy on the common.  :Sad: 




> Can anyone tell me if DCI Marsden has returned yet? I've stopped watching the show but I always found her entertaining and might try a few episodes again.


She's mentioned in this week's spoilers so should definitely be appearing Thursday or Friday.  I don't blame you for being tempted back to EE for Marsden because she's a great character.  Let's hope Phil's involved so we have some sizzling scenes between them.  :Big Grin: 




> martin comes round to the idea of baby fowler slater finally so good on him


I was pleased about that, although I'm still not entirely on board with Stacey having a baby at this time.  If I were her, I'd be worried about Martin being so fickle...  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (15-07-2015), maidmarian (15-07-2015), tammyy2j (15-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hoped we would see Cindy and Liam at their prom

----------


## lizann

and marsbar is back for philip

----------

Dazzle (17-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Yes! Marsden and Phil come face to face again! 

Could the Beales have looked any more guilty when Keeble asked about Bobby's whereabouts?  :Big Grin: 

Ben and Paul carrying on near a dead body...  :Sick:    Whatever will Les and Pam say?  :EEK!: 

Kush isn't happy that Stacey's having Martin's baby.  I'm glad she put him straight about them wanting it.

----------

maidmarian (17-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

oh jane has an evil plan forming to set ben up completely will ian go along

----------


## tammyy2j

Well I am sorry I feel a fool as I was expecting a new suspect not from Dominic's narrowed down list very misleading  :Angry:  I wonder who is the new witness could Jane have sneakily called the police and got Ben in trouble and put him in the frame, clearly now she is going to plant the phone in the Mitchell house or get Ian to do it so Ben will definitely be charged with Lucy's murder. Sharon and Billy already think Ben could have done it as he has form with murdering Heather so must be guilty and him running on Jay's say so didn't help.

I did lol'd at Les and Pam saying Paul was finishing off, if only they knew  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

> Well I am sorry I feel a fool as I was expecting a new suspect not from Dominic's narrowed down list very misleading


I took "new suspect" to mean a new suspect to the police. They didn't previously know Ben was in Walford on Good Friday, so hadn't considered him a suspect for Lucy's murder until the tip-off.  I don't think there was any sleight of hand by DTC in this instance.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

That Jane's a cold one willing to let Ben go down for Lucy's murder.  She'd even frame him!  :EEK!:   I can't see Ian supporting it - at least not for long.  (Although it would make for a very juicy mess for Kathy's return.)

It's nice to see the chemistry between Phil and Marsden's still as electric as ever. 

Anyone else notice that Ian's recently had a really painful looking stye on his eye that keeps magically appearing and disappearing?  :Big Grin: 




> I did lol'd at Les and Pam saying Paul was finishing off, if only they knew


There were some very funny double entendres by Pam and Les in that scene.  My favourite was: "I don't want to put him off his stroke"!!!  :Rotfl:

----------

Glen1 (20-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Very entertaining episode last night.  Bobby's certainly unpredictable!  :EEK!:   I'm guessing he thinks Ian and Jane are covering for Ben, and is determined not to let him get away with it.

----------

Glen1 (21-07-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Was Jay with Ben when Lucy was mugged ?

----------


## Dazzle

> Was Jay with Ben when Lucy was mugged ?


He was, so he's now scared the police will find out and nick him too.  Plus he thinks (almost certainly correctly) that Phil would let him go down to save Ben.  No wonder he's terrified!

----------

Glen1 (21-07-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> He was, so he's now scared the police will find out and nick him too.  Plus he thinks (almost certainly correctly) that Phil would let him go down to save Ben.  No wonder he's terrified!


Thanks Dazzle, also answers my follow on question as to why the cab driver witness didn't identify Jay at the scene as well. Which following your theory would give Phil ample opportunity to put Jay in the frame.

----------


## Dazzle

> Thanks Dazzle, also answers my follow on question as to why the cab driver witness didn't identify Jay at the scene as well. Which following your theory would give Phil ample opportunity to put Jay in the frame.


I hadn't thought about the cab driver identifying Jay.  I wonder why he didn't see him?  Maybe I've misconstrued what Jay said?  Oh well, we'll find out in half an hour.  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (21-07-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Quite a few surprises tonight, Phil about to have his "Damascus moment" maybe, Max being spotted by the witness , Jays' fingerprints on the mobile phone ? , Bobby with the golf club ,what a facial expression, top marks to the young actor Eliot Carrington.

----------

Dazzle (22-07-2015), lizann (22-07-2015), parkerman (21-07-2015), tammyy2j (21-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Quite a few surprises tonight, Phil about to have his "Damascus moment" maybe, Max being spotted by the witness , Jays' fingerprints on the mobile phone ? , Bobby with the golf club ,what a facial expression, top marks to the young actor Eliot Carrington.


Yes, Eliot Carrington's fantastic as the creepy Bobby Beale.  I'm still very glad he was chosen as Lucy's killer because we could have years' worth of compelling stories out of the Beales trying to protect (and contain) him.

I saw someone on another site compare the situation to Norman Bates and his mother.  I don't know if any of you watch the excellent Bates Motel?  It's about the teenage Norman Bates and how he turned into "Psycho".  He and his mother are _extremely_ close and she's very, very over-protective.  She knows what he is but refuses to seek help and even convinces him that nothing's wrong.  Of course, Norman Bates is mentally ill (which doesn't appear to be the case with Bobby), but his mother - thinking she's doing the right thing - enables it.  And we all know how she ends up...  :Ninja: 

Tonight's episode was very good yet again, and ended on another unpredictable twist.  I can't really see Phil going through with dumping Ben in it though.  Nice of him to care about Jay's involvement too!  The latter confirmed tonight he was with Ben at the time of Lucy's death, but Phil just ignored that point.  :Confused: 

As for Max, he was last seen going towards the Beale house in the flashback episode.  I've always wondered what he knows, and if he even helped Jane with the body?   (I can't imagine why he would though.  :Ponder: )

----------

Glen1 (22-07-2015), maidmarian (22-07-2015), tammyy2j (22-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

kathy comeback must be soon as she gets mentioned more so now, good scene about dads between ian and phil

----------

Dazzle (22-07-2015), Glen1 (22-07-2015), maidmarian (22-07-2015), tammyy2j (22-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I've enjoyed the police station scenes featuring Marsden, Keeble, Bryant and Ritchie the past couple of episodes. We usually only see the police in scenes with regular characters, so it's nice to see more of their personalities. The revelation that Ritchie used to be a stripper was a stunner!  :EEK!: 

They're all very good actors and highly entertaining. I wish we could see more of them.

----------

Glen1 (26-07-2015), maidmarian (22-07-2015), tammyy2j (23-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Great to see Winston laughing and joking in tonight's episode. Did anything else of significance happen? I was really only interested in seeing Winston again.

----------

Dazzle (24-07-2015), lizann (23-07-2015), maidmarian (23-07-2015), tammyy2j (24-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Great to see Winston laughing and joking in tonight's episode. Did anything else of significance happen? I was really only interested in seeing Winston again.


 the next mrs. phil mitchell will be abi her lust for phil is  brewing  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 and now max is well and truly in the frame

----------

Glen1 (26-07-2015), tammyy2j (24-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Great to see Winston laughing and joking in tonight's episode. Did anything else of significance happen? I was really only interested in seeing Winston again.


 the next mrs. phil mitchell will be abi her lust for phil is  brewing  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 and now max is well and truly in the frame

----------


## tammyy2j

Abi conveniently left out the fact she fought and hit Lucy herself instead tells Phil she thinks her dad Max killed Lucy 

Phil really played Abi telling her she'd be part of the "family" and that Ben always loved her etc.,  he knew exactly what he wanted to hear, she is very needy 

I'm glad we saw Shirley, she must be very happy Ben is banged up again after what he did to Heather 

Who had Denny, Matthew, Lexi and Amy during the Mitchell "family" meeting?

I presume Peter and Lauren wont let Max go to prison

----------

Glen1 (26-07-2015), lizann (24-07-2015), maidmarian (24-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Well I really didn't expect Phil to go through with giving up Ben to the police!  :EEK!:   That was quite out of character I think.  I felt really sorry for Jay...  :Sad: 

I enjoyed Keeble and Bryant's glee at getting one over on Marsden. 




> Abi conveniently left out the fact she fought and hit Lucy herself instead tells Phil she thinks her dad Max killed Lucy


I don't think Abi would betray Max unless she genuinely suspected him.  After all she helped clean up Lucy's blood from the car lot.  What I want to know is, if she's suspected him all this time, why has she been behaving relatively normally towards him?  I know they haven't been getting on, but there's been no sign she suspected him of murder since the blood incident.




> Phil really played Abi telling her she'd be part of the \"family\" and that Ben always loved her etc.,  he knew exactly what he wanted to hear, she is very needy


The stupid thing is she cottoned on to his manipulation at one point, and then fell for it again in the next sentence.  :Wal2l: 

Anyone notice that Paul wasn't the least bit perturbed about Ben being a murder suspect?  He even seemed quite impressed!  I think he must be an amoral character as he doesn't seem out-and-out nasty.

----------

Glen1 (26-07-2015), maidmarian (24-07-2015), parkerman (24-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Who had Denny, Matthew, Lexi and Amy during the Mitchell "family" meeting?


Denny who? Is he a character in Eastenders?  :Big Grin: 



> I presume Peter and Lauren wont let Max go to prison


I'm not so sure. They are conveniently out of the way in New Zealand and never heard from. I think the fact they are so far away and out of sight, out of mind, may well be a nice little scriptwriters' convenience.

----------

Dazzle (24-07-2015), maidmarian (24-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm not so sure. They are conveniently out of the way in New Zealand and never heard from. I think the fact they are so far away and out of sight, out of mind, may well be a nice little scriptwriters' convenience.


Peter's in contact with his family so it would be strange if Lauren weren't in contact with hers (unless she wasn't speaking to them when she left?).  If the Beales are going to let Max rot in jail, they're unlikely to admit that to Peter, so it's reasonable Lauren won't find out yet if she doesn't speak to her family.

----------

maidmarian (24-07-2015)

----------


## Dora Sudds

Does anyone else think that Eastenders has lost what made it a good show? It used to have some humour, but now it's just depressing. I read an interesting article about whether it's time for it to end, but I'm still not sure. I still like some of the characters.

----------


## Dora Sudds

The link if anyone wanted to read the article from the Metro.. I'm not sure I agree with most of it!
https://thesunnevershinesontv.wordpr...n-metro-co-uk/

----------


## Dora Sudds

:Smile:

----------


## parkerman

And Abi's "evidence" amounts to what exactly?

----------

Glen1 (26-07-2015), Perdita (25-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

..

----------


## Perdita

> And Abi's "evidence" amounts to what exactly?


I was thinking exactly that too

----------

Glen1 (26-07-2015), parkerman (25-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

This week's EastEnders had been fantastic. I'm in awe of the tight plotting and interwoven storylines, the seeds of which were planted many months ago.  I just wish the rest of the show were so well thought out.




> Does anyone else think that Eastenders has lost what made it a good show? It used to have some humour, but now it's just depressing. I read an interesting article about whether it's time for it to end, but I'm still not sure. I still like some of the characters.


Hi, welcome to SoapBoards Dora!  :Smile: 

EE's still capable of greatness but it's been more down than up recently. I've found this week's continuation of the Lucy Beale murder story particularly well done, but I've been doing a lot of moaning about other storylines, characters and poor decision-making lately.

As for humour, there hasn't been much lightness recently but is there ever? A few of the characters tend to have some cracking one liners (Sharon and Shirley spring to mind) but they haven't really been appropriate at the moment.  Saying that, I found Ben and Paul's sex scene at the undertaker's (complete with double entendres by Pam and Les) hilarious. However, I've read a lot of complaints on other sites by people who found it distasteful.  It was black humour for sure, but I've seen worse before the watershed in the past and the sex was only implied.

The article you linked to refers to Phil Daniels' recent diatribe.  I don't think that should be taken too seriously be EE fans because it comes across as very bitter.  He probably regrets being killed off because Kevin's family are the biggest on the square now.

I definitely don't think EE should be cancelled, but Dean REALLY needs to go.  :Angry: 




> And Abi's "evidence" amounts to what exactly?


She knows about Lucy's blood in the car lot because she helped clean it up.  Strange she hasn't told the police about that yet as I think it would be very strong evidence against Max.  No doubt it'll come out in the next few days.

----------

Glen1 (26-07-2015), maidmarian (25-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

peter and lauren could be on facebook or lauren still in contact with stacey or carol

 abi wont want lauren knowing she shopped in their dad

----------

Dazzle (26-07-2015), Glen1 (26-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

peter and lauren could be on facebook or lauren still in contact with stacey or carol

 abi wont want lauren knowing she shopped in their dad

----------


## Kim

What he did to Louise and Heather Trott? What about Jordan Johnson?

----------


## lizann

> What he did to Louise and Heather Trott? What about Jordan Johnson?


 ben killed heather and burnt louise in the hands what stella did to him

----------


## lizann

> What he did to Louise and Heather Trott? What about Jordan Johnson?


 ben killed heather and burnt louise in the hands what stella did to him

----------


## Dazzle

> What he did to Louise and Heather Trott? What about Jordan Johnson?


I doubt the police know that Ben hurt Louise, and would his other crimes be admissible in court?

Even with the fingerprints on the bag and phone, the evidence against Ben is only circumstantial.  If the police find Lucy's blood in the car lot office, that would be much stronger evidence I think (but then Max doesn't have Ben's violent history).

----------


## Kim

Still making my way through last week's episodes but I was referring to Phil's comment to Ian.

The police don't know about Louise, no. A jury wouldn't be told about a defendant's history but if found guilty, Jordan and Heather would be relevant at sentencing. Jordan was struck with an object by Ben also (a spanner.) He would get a much stronger sentence if ever convicted again and Marsden said something about it being a category A prison next time.

----------


## Kim

Why is Abi being interviewed in the presence of Sharon? She's 19 and an adult. Is that even legal?

----------


## Perdita

I was thinking that too ... maybe Sharon was there for moral support ?

----------


## Kim

I would think moral support should stop in the waiting area, especially as Ben is her stepson. The way Abi kept looking at Sharon would cast doubt too, as would the timing of her saying that Max went back out. Although Max confirmed that in his conversation with Carol, it would look dodgy to me on their side of the table, like she was saying anything to help Ben because Marsden had caught her out in telling her the time that Jane claims to have seen Lucy.

I still don't get how Marsden isn't charging Phil with concealing evidence. She'd take anything to get him behind bars.

Abi will be in even more hot water later because she lied and left out the part where she saw Lucy; also helping with the car lot clear up.

----------


## parkerman

At this rate we could soon have Ben, Phil, Max, Abi and Jay all arrested.....

----------

Dazzle (26-07-2015), maidmarian (26-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

I think you recently posed the question
"have the Police in EE ever arrested the
right suspect?".
Well with all the above plus perhaps one
or two more -if they do arrest them all-
they are really doing their best-pity it will
still probably be wrong!!

----------

Dazzle (26-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

I think we can ask agree that, as usual in soaps, the police procedures last week were shockingly inaccurate. Sharon sitting in with Abi must have been one of the worst faux pas. At least Keeble's complained about Marsden's lax approach to following the rules.

I failed to consider Abi getting into trouble about cleaning the blood. I suppose she could wriggle out of it by saying Max coerced her to stay quiet. Max might even go along with that to save her.

I'm still of the opinion that Max will be the one charged with Lucy's murder, but I'm sure there's still some surprising twists yet to come.  Him being imprisoned would certainly give a good excuse for Lauren to return without Peter in the future (if there's a reasonable excuse why she didn't find out immediately).  Then again, Jane's said all along she's willing to take the blame - so she might yet confess.  I can't see her letting someone rot in jail for long. (Maybe you should add her to your list, Parkerman?  :Big Grin: )

----------

Glen1 (27-07-2015), maidmarian (27-07-2015)

----------


## Kim

Lauren does know that Bobby killed Lucy, I think. It was implied that Peter told her at the graveside. I presume she's fine with it as long as no one is being wrongly punished for it, or at least no one that she cares about. 

(Not that I ever bought Peter not going to the police, but there we go.)

----------

maidmarian (27-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Why can't they just arrest Dean and have done with it?

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2015), Glen1 (27-07-2015), lizann (27-07-2015), maidmarian (27-07-2015), sarah c (27-07-2015), tammyy2j (27-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

it would be poetic justice if abi got herself in the frame for the murder trying to frame max to get ben out

----------

Glen1 (27-07-2015), maidmarian (27-07-2015), tammyy2j (27-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Lauren does know that Bobby killed Lucy, I think. It was implied that Peter told her at the graveside. I presume she's fine with it as long as no one is being wrongly punished for it, or at least no one that she cares about.


Yes, it certainly appeared that Peter told Lauren about Bobby at Lucy's graveside, so I'm going on the assumption she knows.  However, the writers could legitimately retcon it since we didn't hear the actual words.




> it would be poetic justice if abi got herself in the frame for the murder trying to frame max to get ben out


I think Abi genuinely thinks Max killed Lucy.

----------

Glen1 (27-07-2015), parkerman (27-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

i thought during live episode abi and max came clean as both thought the other killed lucy so that was cleared up between then

----------


## Kim

> i thought during live episode abi and max came clean as both thought the other killed lucy so that was cleared up between then


I thought the same. I guess we're now supposed to think that Abi suspects Max of double bluffing.

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought the same. I guess we're now supposed to think that Abi suspects Max of double bluffing.


Hopefully this inconsistency will be explained.  I think she genuinely does suspect Max because in my opinion she acting like someone who's reluctantly telling the truth.  Also, it'd be out of character for her to be so cold-blooded as to frame her own father.  That's an evil thing to do!  :EEK!:

----------


## Kim

> Yes, it certainly appeared that Peter told Lauren about Bobby at Lucy's graveside, so I'm going on the assumption she knows.  However, the writers could legitimately retcon it since we didn't hear the actual words.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Abi genuinely thinks Max killed Lucy.


Everything seems up for retconning. Dominic's era started off quite well in the continuity stakes but now he even retcons his own work.

I wouldn't find it convincing at all. Lauren wasn't going to go with him so he must have said something pretty big to get her to change her mind. I think Lauren even thought that Peter might have done it so she'd have to know the truth to trust him again.

----------


## Kim

> Hopefully this inconsistency will be explained.  I think she genuinely does suspect Max because in my opinion she acting like someone who's reluctantly telling the truth.  Also, it'd be out of character for her to be so cold-blooded as to frame her own father.  That's an evil thing to do!


Yeah. Typical soap thing of audience finds out who the culprit is and all other residents conveniently stop worrying about who did it. In the episodes I have seen, I can't remember Abi showing any signs of being concerned about whether he might have done it between February and now. The same goes for Mick last week, suddenly deciding that what Ian said that night bothers him.

----------

Dazzle (28-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Hopefully this inconsistency will be explained.  I think she genuinely does suspect Max because in my opinion she acting like someone who's reluctantly telling the truth.  Also, it'd be out of character for her to be so cold-blooded as to frame her own father.  That's an evil thing to do!


 she is so in love with a gay bloke she'd do anything for him even frame her dad hopefully whitney or carol get on to lauren fast

----------

Dazzle (28-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Hopefully this inconsistency will be explained.  I think she genuinely does suspect Max because in my opinion she acting like someone who's reluctantly telling the truth.  Also, it'd be out of character for her to be so cold-blooded as to frame her own father.  That's an evil thing to do!


 she is so in love with a gay bloke she'd do anything for him even frame her dad hopefully whitney or carol get on to lauren fast

----------

Glen1 (28-07-2015), tammyy2j (27-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Hopefully this inconsistency will be explained.  I think she genuinely does suspect Max because in my opinion she acting like someone who's reluctantly telling the truth.  Also, it'd be out of character for her to be so cold-blooded as to frame her own father.  That's an evil thing to do!


Abi has changed, she stalked her own sister and she is so obsessed with Ben and him wanting, loving and needing her she wants Ben out of jail

----------

Dazzle (28-07-2015), Glen1 (28-07-2015), lizann (28-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> she is so in love with a gay bloke she'd do anything for him even frame her dad hopefully whitney or carol get on to lauren fast





> Abi has changed, she stalked her own sister and she is so obsessed with Ben and him wanting, loving and needing her she wants Ben out of jail


I must admit I'm not so sure Abi thinks Max is guilty after Monday's episode.  She still seems torn to me, so I'd say she thinks it's a possibility he did it, but she doesn't really seem to care too much either way.  The manner in which she off-handedly said the police would let him go if he's innocent was pretty callous!  :EEK!: 

I know Abi's changed a lot from the nice girl she once was, but I still think it's a major character transplant for her to frame her own father for murder (if that's what she's doing).  Maybe the whole point of the Max conning Ben storyline was to make Abi hate her father? 

I forgot about the drop of blood that fell on Max's shoe (I think it happened when Lucy fell over and hit her head in the car lot office).  It's definitely Lucy's blood, so there's going to have to be a major new twist to get him off the hook now.  Jay's still in the frame of course...

I don't think Lauren's going to be involved at the moment because the truth about Bobby would come out.  I can't see that happening because, from what I've read, twisted Bobby is going to be a long-running storyline for the Beales.

----------

Glen1 (28-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I don't think Lauren's going to be involved at the moment because the truth about Bobby would come out.  I can't see that happening because, from what I've read, twisted Bobby is going to be a long-running storyline for the Beales.


It is possible that under pressure from Lauren to get her dad off, Jane "confesses" to the murder to protect Bobby and tells Ian and Lauren not to tell the police it was Bobby. That would still leave EE free to develop the Bobby Beale as a twisted psycho story. Mind you, I've not heard about Laurie Brett leaving any time soon.

----------

Dazzle (29-07-2015), Glen1 (28-07-2015), maidmarian (28-07-2015), tammyy2j (28-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope the writers don't forget or ignore the fact that Lauren and Peter know it was Bobby 

Max is Lauren's dad and also the ex husband of Tanya who is Jane's best friend and Tanya is also on good terms with Adam aka Ian too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (28-07-2015), lizann (28-07-2015), parkerman (28-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I don't think they will forget about Peter and Lauren knowing and this could well be the key to getting Max out.

----------

Dazzle (29-07-2015), Glen1 (28-07-2015), maidmarian (28-07-2015), tammyy2j (28-07-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Sooner or later Abi will find out about Ben's relationship with Paul . This may cause her to  contact Lauren and Peter about Max ? Is it for sure Max gets convicted of  Lucy's murder?

----------

Dazzle (29-07-2015), maidmarian (28-07-2015), parkerman (28-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Sooner or later Abi will find out about Ben's relationship with Paul . This may cause her to  contact Lauren and Peter about Max ? Is it for sure Max gets convicted of  Lucy's murder?


 he is jail next week carol wants phil's ex stripper solicitor to represent him

----------

Glen1 (28-07-2015), parkerman (28-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Sooner or later Abi will find out about Ben's relationship with Paul . This may cause her to  contact Lauren and Peter about Max ? Is it for sure Max gets convicted of  Lucy's murder?


 he is jail next week carol wants phil's ex stripper solicitor to represent him

----------


## maidmarian

> he is jail next week carol wants phil's ex stripper solicitor to represent him


Entertainment as well as free board &
lodging!!!

----------

Dazzle (29-07-2015), Glen1 (29-07-2015), tammyy2j (29-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> he is jail next week carol wants phil's ex stripper solicitor to represent him


Entertainment as well as free board &
lodging!!!

----------


## maidmarian

> Sooner or later Abi will find out about Ben's relationship with Paul . This may cause her to  contact Lauren and Peter about Max ? Is it for sure Max gets convicted of  Lucy's murder?


You could well be right Glen!
I knew a girl in this situation and
when she found out the truth-
It turned very nasty - even by EE standards!!

A "woman scorned"doesnt even begin
to describe what she did.

----------

Dazzle (29-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Sooner or later Abi will find out about Ben's relationship with Paul . This may cause her to  contact Lauren and Peter about Max ? Is it for sure Max gets convicted of  Lucy's murder?


You could well be right Glen!
I knew a girl in this situation and
when she found out the truth-
It turned very nasty - even by EE standards!!

A "woman scorned"doesnt even begin
to describe what she did.

----------

Glen1 (28-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> You could well be right Glen!
> I knew a girl in this situation and
> when she found out the truth-
> It turned very nasty - even by EE standards!!
> 
> A "woman scorned"doesnt even begin
> to describe what she did.


 i think abi could see ben with any dude straddling him and she'd still want ben

----------

Dazzle (29-07-2015), Glen1 (28-07-2015), maidmarian (28-07-2015), tammyy2j (28-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

> You could well be right Glen!
> I knew a girl in this situation and
> when she found out the truth-
> It turned very nasty - even by EE standards!!
> 
> A "woman scorned"doesnt even begin
> to describe what she did.


 i think abi could see ben with any dude straddling him and she'd still want ben

----------


## maidmarian

> i think abi could see ben with any dude straddling him and she'd still want ben


Yes- finding out the truth doesnt seem to cure 
that sort of obsession - in fact can  make it
stronger!!

It was the vengeance thats sought and the
damage done that I was referring to.
Because seem to still want that - even tho
it would make the object of their  obsession
think even less  of  them!

They arent thinking rationally- or at all.

----------

Glen1 (28-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> i think abi could see ben with any dude straddling him and she'd still want ben


Yes- finding out the truth doesnt seem to cure 
that sort of obsession - in fact can  make it
stronger!!

It was the vengeance thats sought and the
damage done that I was referring to.
Because seem to still want that - even tho
it would make the object of their  obsession
think even less  of  them!

They arent thinking rationally- or at all.

----------


## lizann

what does max know did lauren tell him all or what did he see

 why did lola leave, jay will get out as ben did

----------


## lizann

what does max know did lauren tell him all or what did he see

 why did lola leave, jay will get out as ben did

----------

Dazzle (29-07-2015), Glen1 (29-07-2015), parkerman (28-07-2015), tammyy2j (28-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> why did lola leave, jay will get out as ben did


Exactly what I was thinking. Has Ben been charged with robbery? Either way, Jay will now need her to stay in Walford, surely.

Ian: "We said we'd protect Bobby at all costs. This is the price we have to pay." The price *they* have to pay??? Tell Max that!

----------

Dazzle (29-07-2015), Glen1 (29-07-2015), lizann (29-07-2015), maidmarian (28-07-2015), tammyy2j (28-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

If Max knows who the killer is, why not say unless he believes it is Abi who killed Lucy 

I didn't like Lola's exit as it made no sense to me, she leaves her family and job to move to where Dexter is without Jay

How was Ben not charged with robbery or was he and is out on bail?

----------

Dazzle (29-07-2015), Glen1 (29-07-2015), lizann (29-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Anyone else laugh at Bobby's _"die, die, die"_ to his computer game?  The writers are taking great pleasure in reminding us of his guilt (and upping his creep factor) at every opportunity.  :Big Grin: 

So Abi doesn't have any doubts that her father's a killer...and neither is she particularly disturbed by it!  :EEK!: 




> It is possible that under pressure from Lauren to get her dad off, Jane "confesses" to the murder to protect Bobby and tells Ian and Lauren not to tell the police it was Bobby. That would still leave EE free to develop the Bobby Beale as a twisted psycho story. Mind you, I've not heard about Laurie Brett leaving any time soon.


That's a very good idea!  I don't think the writers will want to lose Jane from the Beale family unit unless Laurie Brett decides to leave.  Ian and Jane make a deliciously twisted co-dependent unit who seem to be taking it in turns to encourage each other when one of them weakens. I hope we don't lose that any time soon, although something's got to give somewhere along the line.




> I knew a girl in this situation and
> when she found out the truth-
> It turned very nasty - even by EE standards!!
> 
> A "woman scorned"doesnt even begin
> to describe what she did.


 :EEK!: 

I don't think Abi's a complete innocent in this situation (though that wouldn't occur to her of course).  Ben did try to explain he still had feelings for men, but she completely shut him down.  Her obsessiveness, not just about Ben but about being part of the Mitchell family, is even creepier than Bobby!  When Ben acknowledged her as a Mitchell, I don't think he was complimenting her...  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> what does max know did lauren tell him all or what did he see


Max might have seen Jane putting Lucy's body into her car as he was nearby at the time - although I can't imagine why he wouldn't have said something before now.  :Searchme: 




> why did lola leave, jay will get out as ben did


Completely nonsensical writing!!!  :Angry: 




> How was Ben not charged with robbery or was he and is out on bail?


They had to let him go due to lack of evidence, but I'm sure Marsden's still hoping to get him with Jay's testimony.

----------

Glen1 (29-07-2015), parkerman (29-07-2015), tammyy2j (29-07-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=Dazzle;826604]e"[/I] t

I don't think Abi's a complete innocent in this situation (though that wouldn't occur to her of course).  Ben did try to explain he still had feelings for men, but she completely shut him down.  Her obsessiveness, not just about Ben but about being part of the Mitchell family, is even creepier than Bobby!  When Ben acknowledged her as a Mitchell, I don't think he was complimenting her...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

When I put " found out" in my comment, perhaps
"confronted " would have been better!
But it didnt make any difference-I think she had
always suspected but refused to accept as it
didnt fit in with her vision of her life and what
should happen.

When Abi was first was in EE I presumed character 
was meant to be sugary -weet and innocent -but that
actress not too good at portraying that
believably .As she was young and first big part 
- just accepted that.

But now and for some time Ive thought differently.
She isnt innocent and is very creepy as you say.
Be interesting to see if she does turn into a
"true Mitchell"-particularly if she is in a position in 
public where she cannot deny truth about Ben-
except to herself!! And what she will due for revenge!!

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2015), Glen1 (29-07-2015), tammyy2j (30-07-2015)

----------


## Kim

Beyond shabby, I'm fuming. This is coming from someone who had already given up on the show and has only tuned back in for the episodes with DCI Marsden. Didn't even appear for 15 minutes and she was gone by 25 minutes. No duff duff/Julia's theme and I think Lola/Danielle deserved that at least. 

Lola has been with Jay for two minutes (almost literally thanks to DTC's underuse of the character.) The writing is ridiculously inconsistent and implausible. One minute Lola was saying she couldn't leave, then she's prepared to go on the run with him, dragging a three year old into that life too. Presumably Billy was thinking that if Jay was prevented from going by the police, Lola would stay. If she left angry with him and then stayed due to securing a good job, it wouldn't have been quite so bad but she then forgives him and still goes! She forgave him in a minute after he basically treated her like Phil treats him and he didn't even argue his case or say that a life on the run can't last (could have had a nod to Phil being on the run) or that it's no life for a little girl. She didn't even know for sure that she'd lost her job and just went. Oh and worst of all, she's going to the awful Dexter. As if she'd do that after he kept trying it on with her. 

The only way Lola should have left was via her mother coming into her life. Having a parent around would be something new for Lola and it would have justified her walking out on her grandfather who has been there for her through the last four years. And it would have given her a storyline. She has never had a storyline that hasn't involved Lexi. Having her and the custody thing and that was it. 

As for the aftermath, Ben suddenly seems to care that Lola's gone. He's shown no interest in Lexi so far and I suppose we'll be 'treated' to some off screen custody thing when Kathy's back and they want Lexi back on screen. It seems that Mitchell men must get their kids above all else; that was why Kathy was killed off in the first place.

Jay to my mind should be in less trouble than Ben. He buried the items under pressure from somebody who had already snapped and killed someone. For all he knew, the same could have happened to him had he refused and/or reported Ben.

The absolute pits were reached in the continuity department on Monday. Ben is 19, not 18. How can you get wrong the age of a character who was born on screen, especially when there is a full list of births on Wikipedia?

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2015), Glen1 (01-08-2015), lizann (29-07-2015), maidmarian (29-07-2015), parkerman (29-07-2015), tammyy2j (29-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Ben was mad and upset Jay got arrested if he knew not that Lexi and Lola were gone or did he think Jay was gone with them too

Ben and Jay are very close 

How is Jay going to stay around when he is released, he will go after Lola to be with her so losing another good actor

----------


## Kim

That's another problem with the lack of screentime around Lola's exit, it's open to interpretation. That Ben was bothered about Lexi was mine, but of course he could well have been worried about Jay. Perhaps there is a heart in there and he feels bad that Jay has now been carted off when he was only involved in the whole thing because of him. 

I thought that they knew that Jay had been arrested because of the scene where Billy was telling Phil that he didn't have any family because of what he'd just done (which since Lola forgave him at the station, was technically a retcon within the same episode.)

When Lola got the salon job, I thought she'd be on screen for a couple more months! She never even found out that Phil was technically paying her wages for a while, did she?

----------

Glen1 (01-08-2015), lizann (30-07-2015), maidmarian (30-07-2015), tammyy2j (30-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

yes ben knew about jay and billy at least i thought he did 

 so many things wrong with lola's exit like she forgave billy but still had to leave 

 also how come phil let lexi go so easy

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2015), Glen1 (01-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

yes ben knew about jay and billy at least i thought he did 

 so many things wrong with lola's exit like she forgave billy but still had to leave 

 also how come phil let lexi go so easy

----------


## Dazzle

> When I put \" found out\" in my comment, perhaps
> \"confronted \" would have been better!
> But it didnt make any difference-I think she had
> always suspected but *refused to accept as it
> didnt fit in with her vision of her life* and what
> should happen.
> 
> When Abi was first was in EE I presumed character 
> was meant to be sugary -weet and innocent -but that
> ...


Your sentence in bold above made me think of a description of borderline personality disorder I once heard.  It's not in any official symptom list, but I did find this:

*"they experience intense abandonment fears and inappropriate anger..."*

in an online description of BPD - which fits Abi to a tee.  Of course, her personality change has happened unrealistically quickly, but I think BPD is apt given the bad parenting and other stressors she's suffered over the years.

Symptom list:




> A person with this disorder will also often exhibit impulsive behaviors and have a majority of the following symptoms:
> 
> Frantic efforts to avoid real or imagined abandonment
> 
> A pattern of unstable and intense interpersonal relationships characterized by alternating between extremes of idealization and devaluation
> 
> Identity disturbance, such as a significant and persistent unstable self-image or sense of self
> 
> Impulsivity in at least two areas that are potentially self-damaging (e.g., spending, sex, substance abuse, reckless driving, binge eating)
> ...


Taken from: http://psychcentral.com/disorders/bo...rder-symptoms/

I think the symptoms I've underlined describe Abi quite well.  I wonder if this is an accident or a deliberate decision taken by DTC?  Either way, Abi's certainly got a lot more interesting recently!  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (01-08-2015), maidmarian (30-07-2015), parkerman (30-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Who would have thought it that Abi and Bobby who always seemed the brightest and most intelligent two kids are psychos  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2015), Dougie (31-07-2015), Glen1 (01-08-2015), maidmarian (30-07-2015), parkerman (30-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

What a brilliant episode tonight. Not only were there three separate scenes with Winston in, but he even spoke. :Cheer:  :Thumbsup:  :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2015), Glen1 (01-08-2015), maidmarian (30-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Incidentally, Sharon mentioned someone called Denny. Who's he? Is he a new character?

----------

Kim (30-07-2015), tammyy2j (30-07-2015)

----------


## Kim

> What a brilliant episode tonight. Not only were there three separate scenes with Winston in, but he even spoke.


 :EEK!:  I was about to tune out again but I will be watching that. Now all we need is Tracey.

----------


## tammyy2j

Lorna Fitzgerald who plays Abi is doing a great job, her dark side coming out more and more  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I think Carol is going to cut all ties now too with Max

Jay is curfewed and has to stay in Walford for three months which during this time he or Lola who is away will have met someone new no doubt 

Still no one has mentioned contacting Lauren

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2015), Glen1 (01-08-2015), lizann (31-07-2015), maidmarian (30-07-2015)

----------


## Kim

...Lola got that job quickly, considering Dean would have slated her for certain as she turned up for her new job at no point.

What does a 30 year old want with a games console?

----------


## lizann

> ...Lola got that job quickly, considering Dean would have slated her for certain as she turned up for her new job at no point.
> 
> What does a 30 year old want with a games console?


 billy was lying about lola's job to me, he was just saving face as lola left him

 the old stacey would have battered abi

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Whatever's going on between Les and Claudette isn't as simple as an affair - if indeed it's an affair at all.  She seems to have some kind of hold over him, although he doesn't resent her for it.  Very strange...  :Ponder: 




> I think Carol is going to cut all ties now too with Max


I was shocked at Carol's attitude!  To call him a b*stard is pretty strong language for EE!  I would have thought she'd at least want to get his side before laying into him - especially given how close they've been recently.  Now Stacy's promised to stay away from him, it seems he's got no one on his side.  I could almost feel sorry for the selfish git!  :Crying: 




> ...Lola got that job quickly, considering Dean would have slated her for certain as she turned up for her new job at no point.


I'm pretty sure the new job was just the excuse Billy used to explain her sudden absence.




> What does a 30 year old want with a games console?


I know several 40 year olds who are addicted to their games consoles!  Indeed, I still was at Martin's age.  There's no other experience quite like the escapism of playing a really good game.

----------

Glen1 (01-08-2015), maidmarian (31-07-2015), parkerman (31-07-2015)

----------


## parkerman

That Winston is a great dancer.

----------


## lizann

so tanya and abi haven't spoken in months till now

----------


## parkerman

I think I must have missed something somewhere, but can someone tell me why only Jay's prints were on Lucy's phone and purse and not Ben's.

----------

Glen1 (01-08-2015), lizann (01-08-2015), maidmarian (01-08-2015), tammyy2j (31-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think I must have missed something somewhere, but can someone tell me why only Jay's prints were on Lucy's phone and purse and not Ben's.


Or Denise, Jane, Phil or Ian anyone else I missed who handled them 

Pam looked lovely 

Why is no one mentioning or contacting Lauren  :Angry:

----------

lizann (01-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

did ben rob a shop or off licence the night he mugged lucy too, how is there no evidence against ben but there is for jay

----------

Glen1 (01-08-2015), parkerman (01-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think I must have missed something somewhere, but can someone tell me why only Jay's prints were on Lucy's phone and purse and not Ben's.


I think Ben's prints _were_ on Lucy's phone and purse, but he had a very different experience than Jay at the police station - he had the pitbull that is Ritchie in his corner.  The only evidence was fingerprints (which can easily be explained away), so Marsden was dependant on breaking Ben and/or Jay to get a confession.  

Ritchie propped up Ben and kept insisting he say "no comment", even when he was seriously faltering.  Presumably, Jay didn't have the support of such a tough solicitor, so he inadvertently said something to implicate himself under pressure.

We know that Marsden wouldn't have let up until she got what she wanted, although Jay managed to hold out on implicating Ben (I'd have loved to have witnessed Marsden's frustration at this blow btw  :Big Grin: ).

Anyway, that's my take on it with a large helping of guesswork!  It would have been nice to have had a couple of lines of dialogue to clear it up though.  :Smile: 

As for the off-licence hold-up, there can't be any evidence of Ben or Jay's involvement.  I think the only thing the police had to go on for that was that one of the men was wearing a hat like Jay's.




> Or Denise, Jane, Phil or Ian anyone else I missed who handled them


The other fingerprints on Lucy's phone and purse can be explained as easily as Ben and Jay's - they were all friends and family of Lucy's, and could easily have picked up her things at any time.




> Why is no one mentioning or contacting Lauren


This is a serious plot hole that needs to be addressed!

----------

Glen1 (01-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Following on from my above post, I've also read another theory online that Jay confessed to the mugging to save Ben because he has no previous convictions.  However, I think the latter would have had a lot more to say than "Thanks for not grassing me up" if that were the case.  Also, surely Phil would have been on his hands and knees with gratitude?

I still prefer my theory that Jay had a sh*te solicitor that was incapable of protecting him like the fierce Ritchie did Ben.  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (01-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

was ritchie not jay's solicitor too

----------


## Dazzle

> was ritchie not jay's solicitor too


It's impossible to say for certain since we were told nothing.  I err on the side of no, because why would she not get Jay off like she did Ben?  There was more evidence against Ben, so it doesn't make sense that she couldn't do the same for Jay.

Phil had just told Jay he wasn't family, so even if Phil was prepared to pay for Ritchie to defend Jay, I think it's doubtful the latter (who was upset and furious) would have accepted.  If he did, he might not have listened to her advice to stay silent.

There's a myriad possibilities, so it's impossible to know for sure what happened.  My above explanation for why Jay was charged and not Ben is just my best guess.  Maybe the theory that Jay admitted to a mugging he didn't do to protect Ben is more likely, but I don't understand why nobody mentioned it if that was the case.  Did I miss something?  :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

My explanation for what happened is sloppy scriptwriting.

----------

lizann (02-08-2015), maidmarian (02-08-2015), tammyy2j (02-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> My explanation for what happened is sloppy scriptwriting.


I agree-if the writers put in half the effort that
some of the posters doing analysing plots
- there would be a vast improvement.

I know soaps cant really mirror real-life ( too
mundane) but the viewer shouldnt have to
mind-read and guess so much. Often its
not necessary to show an event happening
-just a couple of lines would cover it.

I dont know if the glaring gaps we get fall
under continuity but they need someone
like proof- readers in publishing who
look out for errors/ omissions/contradictions.

Too much shadow -not enough substance.!

----------

Dazzle (02-08-2015), parkerman (02-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

did jay plead guilty as he was arrested charged and sentenced so quickly

----------


## Dazzle

> My explanation for what happened is sloppy scriptwriting.


I agree it was sloppy not to clarify what happened to Jay after he was arrested.  Maybe the writers felt it was so obvious it didn't need explaining?  I also wonder if possibly a scene was cut due to time constraints...or maybe it'll be mentioned in the next episode?

I don't find the outcome itself sloppy because I've come across variations of either scenario I've suggested in countless ficional police procedurals.  The case where the guilty person goes free because he can afford a killer lawyer, but his poorer friend goes down because he has to rely on an inept duty solicitor; or where the person with no previous convictions takes the rap to save a friend from prison.  

I find both scenarios believable given Phil practically disowned Jay and would have no compunction in using him to further his own agenda.  Plus, of course, there are probably numerous other explanations that also fit.




> did jay plead guilty as he was arrested charged and sentenced so quickly


Yes.

----------


## tammyy2j

> did ben rob a shop or off licence the night he mugged lucy too, how is there no evidence against ben but there is for jay


Is this what Jay was charged with so?

----------


## Dazzle

> Is this what Jay was charged with so?


He was charged with the mugging according to the Daily Mail (I won't click on or link to that vile rag, but it came up in the search results when I googled it).  

It's all very confusing!

----------

tammyy2j (02-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> He was charged with the mugging according to the Daily Mail (I won't click on or link to that vile rag, but it came up in the search results when I googled it).  
> 
> It's all very confusing!


The mugging of Lucy, but there would loads of fingerprints on her phone and wallet so how?

----------


## Dazzle

> The mugging of Lucy, but there would loads of fingerprints on her phone and wallet so how?


I'm coming to the conclusion Jay must have admitted it to protect Ben from going to prison.  Remember, Marsden warned the latter it would be a real prison this time.  If Ritchie was Jay's solicitor, she could have pressured him into taking the fall (on instructions from Phil).  I really hope this is clarified at some point!

The other fingerprints can be easily be explained as they're all from people who knew Lucy well and had easy access to her things.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm coming to the conclusion Jay must have admitted it to protect Ben from going to prison.  Remember, Marsden warned the latter it would be a real prison this time.  If Ritchie was Jay's solicitor, she could have pressured him into taking the fall (on instructions from Phil).  I really hope this is clarified at some point!
> 
> *The other fingerprints can be easily be explained as they're all from people who knew Lucy well and had easy access to her things*.


Phil don't fall into this category

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm coming to the conclusion Jay must have admitted it to protect Ben from going to prison.  Remember, Marsden warned the latter it would be a real prison this time.  If Ritchie was Jay's solicitor, she could have pressured him into taking the fall (on instructions from Phil).  I really hope this is clarified at some point!
> 
> *The other fingerprints can be easily be explained as they're all from people who knew Lucy well and had easy access to her things*.


Phil don't fall into this category

----------


## Dazzle

> Phil don't fall into this category


Were his fingerprints even on the phone and purse?  I don't know if he took them out of the plastic bag.  If they were, he's a friend of the family so could have picked them up at some point.  While that's not likely, I don't think the police would seriously look at him for mugging Lucy anyway.  He hasn't been a suspect for her murder either (I can't remember why though).

----------


## tammyy2j

> Were his fingerprints even on the phone and purse?  I don't know if he took them out of the plastic bag.  If they were, he's a friend of the family so could have picked them up at some point.  While that's not likely, I don't think the police would seriously look at him for mugging Lucy anyway.  He hasn't been a suspect for her murder either (I can't remember why though).


If Phil's prints were on them Marsden would have in  :Stick Out Tongue:  unless he too was having an affair with Lucy like Max  :Sick: 

It is very sloppy writing for Jay's whole arrest and Lola's exit

----------

Dazzle (02-08-2015), lizann (03-08-2015), maidmarian (02-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> It is very sloppy writing for Jay's whole arrest and Lola's exit


I wouldn't mind if the writers would just explain their thought processes.  :Wal2l: 

Agree about poor Lola.  :Angry:

----------


## parkerman

Phil's fingerprints might be on them because he handed them in. Did he explain how he got them?

----------


## lizann

> Phil's fingerprints might be on them because he handed them in. Did he explain how he got them?


 he found them down his couch

----------

parkerman (03-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Phil's fingerprints might be on them because he handed them in. Did he explain how he got them?


 he found them down his couch

----------


## parkerman

> he found them down his couch


Ah, yes. that's right. Thank you for reminding me. :Smile:

----------


## Kim

> he found them down his couch


Yes, that condundrum: how Phil was even allowed by Marsden to go. First he couldn't remember whether he found the items before or after the police searched his house, then he admitted one way or the other but I can't remember which. Either way would surely have been enough to have him for something. If he said before, then that's obstructing an investigation and whatever other associated charges. If he said after then surely it's obvious he was lying as the search team would surely have looked there.

----------


## Kim

Ben's prints were on Lucy's purse and phone I think. Marsden was talking about his prints being on there (I think it was before the items came back from the lab) and Richie said that unless she could date the prints, she'd be in trouble. I think we're just supposed to assume that the prints eventually came back and that Ben was released on that basis.

I agree, Jay probably had a duty solicitor and if Phil offered to pay for Richie, he'd have told him to stick it since he had again used him for his own ends. I'm not sure what "no comment" achieves but there we go, I'd say it makes you look like you've got something to hide. 

It was as if Marsden just let Ben off because she and Richie knew that she'd overstepped the line earlier. I agree with Dazzle, we should've seen it both because Marsden having to let Ben go would have been entertaining and because we'd have been given a (probably implausible) reason for his release. If I were Marsden, I'd have been making enquiries into when it was that Lucy got that phone - if it was after August 2012, then surely it would have been evidence against Ben as his prints couldn't have got there by innocent means prior to his going to prison. He'd have to have at least seen Lucy while in breach of his bail conditions, which she could have done him for. 

Did anyone ever find out that Jay mugged Lucy in 2009? If so, then perhaps Jay's form for the specific offence counted against him.

----------


## parkerman

I'm a bit hazy about this but wasn't the law changed some time in the 1990s so that a court could consider silence or "no comment" as, if not a presumption of guilt, at least no longer a presumption of innocence. Until then the law held that the prosecution had to prove its case and if the defendant remained silent or just answered no comment, the jury were not allowed to draw any inference from it, but this changed, so that the jury could draw its own conclusion from the defendant's refusal to answer. I seem to remember this because there was a big "human rights" outcry about this change of law at the time. Does anyone know more about this?

----------

Glen1 (03-08-2015), maidmarian (03-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

did phil hand in the phone and wallet to perhaps implicate jay as well as ben

----------


## parkerman

> did phil hand in the phone and wallet to perhaps implicate jay as well as ben


 No. He definitely did it as he was worried about Ben and felt it was the best thing to do.

----------

maidmarian (03-08-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> I'm a bit hazy about this but wasn't the law changed some time in the 1990s so that a court could consider silence or "no comment" as, if not a presumption of guilt, at least no longer a presumption of innocence. Until then the law held that the prosecution had to prove its case and if the defendant remained silent or just answered no comment, the jury were not allowed to draw any inference from it, but this changed, so that the jury could draw its own conclusion from the defendant's refusal to answer. I seem to remember this because there was a big "human rights" outcry about this change of law at the time. Does anyone know more about this?


1. "You do not have to say anything unless you wish to do so, but what you say may be given in evidence."
This was the original caution given upon arrest and again prior to interview .
2.
You do not have to say anything. But if you do not mention now something which you later use in your defence, the court may decide that your failure to mention it now strengthens the case against you. A record will be made of anything you say and it may be given in evidence if you are brought to trial."
This was drawn up by, guess who, Michael Howard .in an attempt to stop the no comment, and sometimes the complete silent responses to questions. This was thought to be too much for the average bobby to remember and the next caution was introduced.
3.You do not have to say anything. But it may harm your defence if you do not mention when questioned something which you later rely on in court. Anything you do say may be given in evidence."
So you are right Parkerman also there was a a human rights issue based upon the caution giving a right to silence but then being a threat if that right was used.

----------

Dazzle (03-08-2015), Kim (03-08-2015), lizann (03-08-2015), maidmarian (03-08-2015), parkerman (03-08-2015), Perdita (03-08-2015), tammyy2j (03-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, that condundrum: how Phil was even allowed by Marsden to go.


Yes, that was glossed over very quickly.  If I remember correctly, there was a time jump of a couple of days after the cliffhanger of Phil handing over the phone and purse.  Again, it's very annoying when interesting details happen off-screen!  I think the writers under-estimate the attention span of their audience...  :Wal2l: 




> I agree, Jay probably had a duty solicitor and if Phil offered to pay for Richie, he'd have told him to stick it since he had again used him for his own ends.


At last, someone who agrees with me!  I could kiss your right now Kim! 


Regarding the "no comment" trick: of course it makes a suspect looks guilty as hell, but I think the point is that if you don't implicate yourself you're less likely to end up in court anyway.  It's very easy to lose your cool and inadvertently say something incriminating under the pressure of hours of interrogation.  

We saw Ben nearly flip under the strain of Marsden's questioning, but Ritchie kept him strong.  That's what gave me the idea that Jay did cave under pressure without the support of someone as strong as her by his side.

----------

maidmarian (03-08-2015)

----------


## Kim

There was certainly a time jump, but I believe it was between Marsden warning Phil that wasting police time was a serious offence and him appearing back at home. There could only have been a few hours skipped between Phil handing the stuff in and his next appearance, as I recall Marsden saying that there had to be something going on because Phil had turned up at the station without handcuffs.

----------

Dazzle (03-08-2015), maidmarian (03-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Where is Chelesa suppose to be? I think Libby is gone from Oxford as in kicked out or has she finished her studies there?

I thought Claudette would know Phil as Vincent grew up near them

----------


## tammyy2j

Max will need a tougher solicitor

----------

Dazzle (04-08-2015)

----------


## Kim

> Where is Chelesa suppose to be? I think Libby is gone from Oxford as in kicked out or has she finished her studies there?
> 
> I thought Claudette would know Phil as Vincent grew up near them


She had finished her original course but started a Masters. She was also working at the college as a research assistant. If she has been kicked out then she'd presumably be unemployed also or hiding the fact that she was in a basic job somewhere else. For all we know she could have left the Masters course of her own accord - I can't see Denise taking the news well if Libby had dropped out and Libby would know that. At one point Libby wanted to go to a university closer to home or not at all and Denise was pressuring her for Oxford.

Presumably Chelsea is still in Spain. It was where Libby and Chelsea went when they left in 2010 after the truth about Lucas was exposed. Libby took a sabbatical so would have returned to Oxford in 2011, whereas Chelsea had no ties.

----------

tammyy2j (03-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Max will need a tougher solicitor


Max's lawyer was exactly the kind of inept duty solicitor I imagined for Jay.  Maybe they both had the same one! 

It's kind of laughable that the aging Phil could batter the strapping Vincent and leave him looking terrorised, but I must admit that Phil looks pretty scary when he's all worked up.

----------


## lizann

so claudette will make phil pay what did he do to her?

 is that it for libby no secret reveal

 les wanted to wear claudette's dress but he cant fill them out like her  :Stick Out Tongue:  she is quite a voluptuous lady 

 at least ronnie remembers dean raped linda

----------

Dazzle (05-08-2015), tammyy2j (05-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

so claudette will make phil pay what did he do to her?

 is that it for libby no secret reveal

 les wanted to wear claudette's dress but he cant fill them out like her  :Stick Out Tongue:  she is quite a voluptuous lady 

 at least ronnie remembers dean raped linda

----------


## Dazzle

> so claudette will make phil pay what did he do to her?


She won't stand for anyone daring to touch her precious Vincent.  :Nono:  

It's obvious Claudette wears the trousers in _that_ relationship.  :Big Grin: 




> is that it for libby no secret reveal


DTC likes to keep us dangling.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> les wanted to wear claudette's dress but he cant fill them out like her  she is quite a voluptuous lady


You know, I haven't given much credence to the overriding internet theory that Les is a secret cross-dresser until tonight, but it fits with that scene in Claudette's house when he started disrobing.  If she knows his secret and he feels comfortable being his alter-ego in her presence, then he's going to want to spend significant time with her.  Despite the teases, I'm certain they're not having an affair, and cross-dressing seems to be a perfect fit with what we currently know.




> at least ronnie remembers dean raped linda


Let's hope to goodness Ronnie deals with Dean.  I can't see him coping with Roxy's rejection gracefully...  :Angry:

----------

Glen1 (10-08-2015), tammyy2j (05-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder did Phil or his father do something to Claudette's husband also Vincent's father, it sounded like it was Claudette's plan for Vincent to integrate himself with the Mitchells especially Phil

Is Buster working for Phil now?

----------

Glen1 (10-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I wonder did Phil or his father do something to Claudette's husband also Vincent's father, it sounded like it was Claudette's plan for Vincent to integrate himself with the Mitchells especially Phil


That's right, she said something in the kitchen about a plan.  I think she's angry about more than just Vincent's beating.




> Is Buster working for Phil now?


It seems they've reached some kind of understanding.  I wonder if Vincent will rue the day he sacked Buster?


I thought Richard Blackwood's acting was a bit on the dodgy side last night.  He's exceeded my expectations overall though (mind you, my expectations were pretty low  :Big Grin: ).

----------

Glen1 (10-08-2015), tammyy2j (07-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

claudette is intriguing me more, want her mitchell revenge to succeed

----------

Dazzle (07-08-2015), Glen1 (10-08-2015), tammyy2j (07-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Good to see Winston enjoying a nice lunch in the Queen Vic. :Thumbsup:

----------

Glen1 (10-08-2015), maidmarian (06-08-2015), tammyy2j (07-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't mind Vincent with Kim and the adorable Pearl, their family dynamic works well, he needs to stop acting all macho and tough and keep well away for Ronnie

Does Roxy ever think of Amy  :Angry: 

Ian is right, Jane and Ian need to stop being so close and helpful to Carol the sister of "the killer of daughter Lucy" how is no one asking why are they doing this  :Nono: 

I wish Pam would finally confront Les

----------

Dazzle (07-08-2015), Glen1 (10-08-2015), lizann (07-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Ian is right, Jane and Ian need to stop being so close and helpful to Carol the sister of "the killer of daughter Lucy" how is no one asking why are they doing this


Indeed. I got the feeling tonight that Sharon thought there was something odd going on as she gave Jane a quizzical look when she went out after Carol. May be nothing of course.....

----------

Dazzle (07-08-2015), Glen1 (10-08-2015), lizann (07-08-2015), tammyy2j (07-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Indeed. I got the feeling tonight that Sharon thought there was something odd going on as she gave Jane a quizzical look when she went out after Carol. May be nothing of course.....


Yes I thought both Sharon and Donna were looking oddly at Ian and Jane for going over to Carol

Sharon already made a comment to Linda if it were Denny (when thinking Ben killed Lucy) she would call the police on him now let her say something similar to Ian and Jane

----------

Glen1 (10-08-2015), lizann (07-08-2015), parkerman (07-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't mind Vincent with Kim and the adorable Pearl, their family dynamic works well, he needs to stop acting all macho and tough and keep well away for Ronnie


I think they make a nice family too.  The chemistry between Vincent and Kim is very good.  Shame it's obviously not going to last as he's going after Ronnie again (possibly on Claudette's orders?).

I'm fuming that the cameras we speculated might catch Dean out actually helped him catch Ronnie out!  How I detest that smug ****!  :Angry: 

(Embarrassingly, I wrote earlier today on the Roxy thread that I thought Ronnie really does love Charlie...  :Embarrassment: )

----------

Glen1 (10-08-2015), lizann (07-08-2015), parkerman (07-08-2015), tammyy2j (07-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

donna really having a rant at carol over max for being a killer but don't mind dean the rapist hanging around

----------

Dazzle (07-08-2015), Glen1 (10-08-2015), parkerman (07-08-2015), tammyy2j (07-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Phil's solicitor Ritchie not listed in the phonebook i.e. her office etc., Carol could get her contact information from that 

There must be a reason Sharon's solicitor who is connected to Den is around again any chance she could be Sharon's real mother and also did she look at the Queen Vic like she was remembering something

----------

Dazzle (08-08-2015), Glen1 (10-08-2015), lizann (07-08-2015), parkerman (08-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

buster and phil could be brothers is phil paying for shirley's flat he already coughed up lola's wages

----------


## Dazzle

> Is Phil's solicitor Ritchie not listed in the phonebook i.e. her office etc., Carol could get her contact information from that


I was thinking that. Why didn't Carol just google Ritchie? Even if she doesn't know her full name, Ritchie isn't a common name so I'm sure she'd be fairly easy to find.  She just immediately gave up when Phil said no!  :Wal2l: 

I wonder why the police called at her house? Paranoid Jane immediately assumed the worst of course. She and Ian are taking it in turns to crack up.  




> There must be a reason Sharon's solicitor who is connected to Den is around again any chance she could be Sharon's real mother and also did she look at the Queen Vic like she was remembering something


There was definitely a significance to the lingering glance at the Vic. It seemed to me that she already knows who Sharon's dad is, and there must be a connection to the pub if that look was anything to go by. 

My favourite theory is still that Pete was Sharon's dad making her and Ian siblings (remember one of the samples for the DNA test they did was corrupted but they bizarrely decided not to do another). As Pete was Den's best friend, that could explain Margaret's meaningful glance towards the Vic.

The overriding theory online (and probably the likeliest solution) is that Gavin (Kathy's husband) is Sharon's father.  That would open up countless storyline possibilities given what we know about him from spoilers.  Also, bringing him in with strong links with major characters already in place immediately makes him more interesting.

Since Claudette appears to be a bit of a villain, and Les is pretty dodgy himself, I'm wondering if their secret is something criminal?

----------

Glen1 (10-08-2015), tammyy2j (09-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

well holy crap didn't expect that from cora and cindy now liam knows

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2015), Glen1 (10-08-2015), tammyy2j (11-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Some brilliant twists and turns tonight.

I'm glad the blood in the car lot office hasn't been forgotten, and that Jane has a conscience.  I think Ian does too but he's more terrified of losing his family.  Will Liam's new-found knowledge come into play as Kim speculated on one of the spoiler threads?

Carol's attitude to Cora was callous.  :Angry:

----------

Glen1 (10-08-2015), tammyy2j (11-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think now Ian and Jane will try to convince themselves that it was Max's blow to Lucy that killed her not Bobby's blow 

I am hoping Jane will confess she killed Lucy

I am worried for Cindy and Liam now, that Bobby is dangerous 

At least Peter got a mention tonight but I thought Peter told Ian and Jane that he told Lauren everything before they left together, I am sure Peter filled Lauren in on everything at Lucy's graveside and if they know Max is arrested they would not let him stay in prison

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2015), Glen1 (11-08-2015), lizann (11-08-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Seem to recall that according to the Pathologists report, the cause of Lucy's death was from a single blow to the head. This would probably help convince Jane and Ian of Max's guilt and Bobby's innocence. If Cindy's got any sense , she needs to be out of the Beale household a.s.a.p.

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

If Jane and Ian become convinced Max was responsible for Lucy's death after all, it's a good way for the writers to leave Max rotting in prison whilst not making the Beales completely unsympathetic.

----------

Glen1 (11-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Seem to recall that according to the Pathologists report, the cause of Lucy's death was from a single blow to the head. This would probably help convince Jane and Ian of Max's guilt and Bobby's innocence. If Cindy's got any sense , she needs to be out of the Beale household a.s.a.p.


Surely if the cause was a single blow that would prove it was Bobby.

----------

Glen1 (11-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Surely if the cause was a single blow that would prove it was Bobby.


Pathologists can pinpoint the injury that killed someone, so maybe Ian and Jane could convince themselves the blow caused by Max would have been fatal even without Bobby's help.  It wouldn't really have to make sense to us anyway.  As long as Ian and Jane can convince themselves that's what happened so they can stick their heads in the sand about Bobby.

I think this is purely speculation anyway.

----------

Glen1 (11-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

But they know Lucy was alive when Bobby hit her on the head......

----------

Glen1 (11-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> But they know Lucy was alive when Bobby hit her on the head......


Head injuries can take hours or even days to kill, which is why people who bang their head badly should seek medical advice even if they feel fine.  I think it's down to bleeding in the brain.

The truth is the pathologists report would describe what happened pretty accurately, so Ian and Jane would have to be pretty desperate to cling to that as a solution (which I think they are at this point!).

----------


## lizann

ian needs to get jane to think max did it really not bobby so she wont break and talk

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2015)

----------


## Kim

If Lucy had a single blow to the head then yes, categorically Bobby is responsible. I can't recall anything being stated either way (whether one or more.) I don't think Lucy's cause of death has been mentioned since the week of her death, when it was presumably kept as vague as possible so as to help with the mystery.

Had Lucy sustained two blows to the head, then Bobby might be wholly responsible (if his was proven the fatal one,) not responsible (if another was fatal,) or partially (if it were a combination of the two.) A blow to the head may not result in death until some time later, as evidenced in the cases of Pauline Fowler and Emma Summerhayes (although not hit over the head, hit her head and seemed fine afterwards.) I'm not sure what tests can show with regards to cause of death when there are multiple blows, but as Zoe Slater has never been deemed responsible for Den Watts's death, I'm assuming that they can determine the contribution of each blow.

----------


## lizann

max didn't hit her in car lot office she had a nose bleed or fell and cut herself if i remember rightly

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2015), Glen1 (11-08-2015)

----------


## Kim

> max didn't hit her in car lot office she had a nose bleed or fell and cut herself if i remember rightly


She fell in an argument but he didn't push her. I'm surprised that didn't show up in any tests. Maybe they are about to exhume the body and find that in a fresh autopsy.

----------

Glen1 (11-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I think all we've been told is that Lucy died from a blow to the head.  A pathologist would be able to pick up signs of each individual injury, the timeline, and also determine which one killed her.  They can also tell from skull trauma if a blow was the result of a fall or being deliberately hit over the head.

Presumably, since we've not been told any different, the police can tell the last injury Lucy received was both deliberate and the fatal one.  What we've been speculating about is Ian and Jane persuading themselves the fall which caused the blood in the car lot was deliberate and that it killed her (eventually).  I don't think the police themselves (even the inept EE police) can be confused about the timeline or which blow killed Lucy.

----------

Kim (11-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

ian looked very evil in his stare to liam, how is gina going to take both if she didn't want cindy, hope jane cracks

----------

Dazzle (12-08-2015), parkerman (11-08-2015), tammyy2j (11-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I thought it was unrealistic that Liam didn't say anything about the fact that if Bobby did it then his Uncle Max was innocent and that was why he would tell the police. Would he really go away to Devon - even for Cindy - and let Max face a murder trial? 

And, even more unrealistic.....who set up Pam's stall in the market?

----------

Glen1 (11-08-2015), lizann (12-08-2015), tammyy2j (11-08-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> I thought it was unrealistic that Liam didn't say anything about the fact that if Bobby did it then his Uncle Max was innocent and that was why he would tell the police. Would he really go away to Devon - even for Cindy - and let Max face a murder trial? 
> 
> And, even more unrealistic.....who set up Pam's stall in the market?


Totally agree, and such a radical change of direction from Cindy after being pushed to the floor ,threatened and eyeballed by Bobby. Had a look at old posts on SoapBoards, police told Ian cause of Lucy's death was a blow to the head, which  at the time was probably  designed  to sidetrack viewers and implicate Max . Why a second injury wasn't found never explained.  :Ponder: 
Pam's stall could have been set up by Winston  :Cheer:

----------

lizann (12-08-2015), parkerman (11-08-2015), tammyy2j (11-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Why a second injury wasn't found never explained.


If the pathologist was in the least bit competent the second injury would have been found.  We just weren't given any of the details of the post mortem results (probably to keep us guessing and to give the writers leeway if they wanted to change things).

----------

Glen1 (11-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Ian was bullying Liam, Liam should tell Carol and also Bianca the truth, Bianca could come back and sort Ian out 

 I agree Cindy change was so out of character and too soon, Is Jane sick, the stress is too much for her, be good if Jane told the police herself on Bobby 

Tanya also needs to come and check on Cora and Abi, they need her 

I am still waiting for Lauren to be contacted

Dean wants to keep getting "laid" stop being an evil rapist then  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (12-08-2015), Glen1 (12-08-2015), lizann (12-08-2015), maidmarian (12-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

good to hear ronnie call dean a rapist

----------

Dazzle (12-08-2015), Glen1 (12-08-2015), maidmarian (12-08-2015), tammyy2j (12-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

that was liam's last episode i think

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought it was unrealistic that Liam didn't say anything about the fact that if Bobby did it then his Uncle Max was innocent and that was why he would tell the police. Would he really go away to Devon - even for Cindy - and let Max face a murder trial?


Agreed.  When we were talking about Liam's exit on another thread I said he'd do anything for Cindy, but I don't think he'd go so far as to see an innocent relative serve a life sentence.  He's just too decent for that.  

Also, unless Cindy's leaving too (which I doubt), why would he stay away from Albert Square?




> Totally agree, and such a radical change of direction from Cindy after being pushed to the floor ,threatened and eyeballed by Bobby.


I got the feeling that Cindy changed her mind because she was afraid of losing Ian and Jane (who she sees as her only family).  She was relieved when she thought Jane had told Carol, but if it was her fault the truth came out then Ian and Jane would probably disown her (again).




> that was liam's last episode i think


I hope not, that was very abrupt!  Surely we'll see Liam make a decision tomorrow?  :Searchme: 

Ian needs Kathy to come back and sort him out quickly!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (12-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought it was unrealistic that Liam didn't say anything about the fact that if Bobby did it then his Uncle Max was innocent and that was why he would tell the police. Would he really go away to Devon - even for Cindy - and let Max face a murder trial? 
> 
> And, even more unrealistic.....who set up Pam's stall in the market?


Liam's gran Carol is recovering from cancer and the stress of Max being in prison isn't good for her, he should speak up  :Angry: 

Then again would anyone really believe though Bobby as the killer unless Jane and Ian confirm it, Liam could be laughed at but he does need to speak up and tell

----------

Glen1 (12-08-2015), lizann (12-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

the evil look of ian he could kill liam to keep him quiet

----------


## parkerman

> the evil look of ian he could kill liam to keep him quiet


Or he could get Bobby to kill him.....

----------

Glen1 (13-08-2015), lizann (12-08-2015), maidmarian (12-08-2015), tammyy2j (13-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Or he could get Bobby to kill him.....


With Bobbys state of mind-anything is
possible!

----------

Glen1 (13-08-2015), lizann (12-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Should Abi be arrested, how many how times now has she changed her story on Max to the police and also her own fight with Lucy on the night she died

----------

Dazzle (13-08-2015), Glen1 (13-08-2015), lizann (13-08-2015), maidmarian (13-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Should Abi be arrested, how many how times now has she changed her story on Max to the police and also her own fight with Lucy on the night she died


I think she would be in reality but Keeble's already said she won't get into trouble if she tells the truth now.  The writers obviously feel Abi facing charges would be an inconvenience at the moment...

----------

Glen1 (13-08-2015), maidmarian (13-08-2015), parkerman (13-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

how can liam think he can be done as accessory and for concealing evidence so for 100k if ian pays he sells his family

----------


## parkerman

Yes, my thought too. Liam can hardly be accused of being an accessory or even concealing evidence really if he reports it to the police now. Of course, it would mean Cindy could be accused of both. But, even so, I don't think Liam would allow Max to go down for something he didn't do and how is he going to react when Carol tells him that Max is guilty?

----------


## Dazzle

Ha ha...I enjoyed Liam's unexpected blackmail of Ian. Serve Ian right for repeatedly calling him thick!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Although I still feel it's out of character, I could live with Liam leaving with a great wad of cash (though I doubt it'd be 100k) if he thought he was saving his beloved Cindy from a prison sentence. His feelings for Cindy are obviously much stronger than those for Max, and they might even override his love for Carol.  I can buy that even though I acknowledge it's a stretch for such a usually decent character.  (I don't think he took Ian's threat of being imprisoned himself very seriously.)

There may yet be more twists to come in Liam's story though.

Poor Max has lost his last supporter. I did enjoy Carol calling him out on his womanising though.  :Big Grin: 

Dean acting like butter wouldn't melt...  :Angry:   Let's hope Ronnie goes through with her threats!




> I think now Ian and Jane will try to convince themselves that it was Max's blow to Lucy that killed her not Bobby's blow


Good call Tammy!  Ian tried to convince Jane although she wasn't buying.  I'd have like it if the writers had gone further down that road.

----------


## lizann

who did jane call, was expecting cora to tell jane she saw her moving something late night of murder

----------


## parkerman

> who did jane call, was expecting cora to tell jane she saw her moving something late night of murder


She called an estate agent.

----------

lizann (15-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> who did jane call, was expecting cora to tell jane she saw her moving something late night of murder


She will probably do that-just when they
think theyve sorted things - again

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

I liked the unexpectedness of the twist about the estate agent after we were led to believe Jane would confess, but I'm finding Jane and Ian's actions less and less convincing.  I suppose I can just about get my head around Jane thinking she can outrun her guilt by moving far away from Albert Square, but Ian's totally unconcerned about Max's fate!  There have of course been many times in the past thirty years when he's behaved despicably, but this still feels out of character to me - or is it my memory that's at fault?  :Searchme: 

I was disappointed Liam gave up on blackmailing Ian so quickly.  I'd have enjoyed seeing Ian panic-stricken about how to get hold of the money.

Abi seemed shocked just for a second when Carol announced Max's guilt.  I can't make up my mind whether she really believes in her father's guilt or not.

----------

Glen1 (16-08-2015), lizann (15-08-2015), maidmarian (15-08-2015), parkerman (15-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Abi seemed shocked just for a second when Carol announced Max's guilt.  I can't make up my mind whether she really believes in her father's guilt or not.


I thought that too. I think Abi knows Max didn't do it for some reason. Also, she mentioned Lauren being Max's favourite last night. Is this a sign that Lauren is coming back and will be the one to get him out?

----------

Dazzle (15-08-2015), Glen1 (16-08-2015), lizann (15-08-2015), tammyy2j (16-08-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I thought that too. I think Abi knows Max didn't do it for some reason. Also, she mentioned Lauren being Max's favourite last night. Is this a sign that Lauren is coming back and will be the one to get him out?


I can't believe Abi thought Max did it, when she knows Max thought it was her.

----------

Glen1 (16-08-2015), parkerman (15-08-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Should Abi be arrested, how many how times now has she changed her story on Max to the police and also her own fight with Lucy on the night she died


Perhaps she should be.  She's acting so crazy at the moment!

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought that too. I think Abi knows Max didn't do it for some reason. Also, she mentioned Lauren being Max's favourite last night. Is this a sign that Lauren is coming back and will be the one to get him out?


I am glad Lauren finally got a mention I am surprised Carol or Whitney have not contacted her yet about Max also is Cindy not in any contact with Peter 

If Liam and Cindy just leave and not tell Carol I will be disappointed honestly I don't think the Lucy murder case should drag on much longer either Jane or Ian should tell the police the truth on Bobby

Roxy is an idiot, why does she always need a man  :Angry:

----------

lizann (17-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Roxy is an idiot, why does she always need a man


Because she's an idiot!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

  Spoiler:    I've read rumours that Lauren will be back in September, but there's been nothing official yet and I doubt it's a permanent return.  I've no idea how true these rumours are though.  Maybe DTC wants to surprise us, and Max's trial starts fairly soon so the timing fits.

----------

lizann (17-08-2015), tammyy2j (17-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

fatboy not a dean fan this is new

 sharon knows but will ian dissuade her

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2015), tammyy2j (17-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

fatboy not a dean fan this is new

 sharon knows but will ian dissuade her

----------


## tammyy2j

I did laugh at nosy Sharon reading the email from Cindy to Bobby 

That was Cindy's last episode too which is a shame

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2015), Glen1 (18-08-2015), lizann (18-08-2015), maidmarian (17-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I did laugh at nosy Sharon reading the email from Cindy to Bobby 
> 
> That was Cindy's last episode too which is a shame


Its probably for "plot" reasons- and possibly
the actress doesnt fit in with current regime-
but all soaps seem to get rid of characters
that could have good story lines and yet
keep those that dont have much going
for them!
A shame as you say!

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2015), Glen1 (18-08-2015), lizann (18-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Characters in soaps never seem to have many possessions. Everything they own can be fitted in to one or two small bags.

----------

lizann (18-08-2015), tammyy2j (18-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Characters in soaps never seem to have many possessions. Everything they own can be fitted in to one or two small bags.


Liam's carry bag looked very light and empty  :Stick Out Tongue:  did Liam or Carol call Bianca and let her know about his permanent move to Germany to Ricky?

----------


## lizann

i was expecting cindy to return after a few weeks abroad fed up of liam

----------


## Dazzle

What a shock that it was Mimi Keene's last episode!  I was fully expecting her to be back after a few weeks.  She certainly left with a bang by sending that video.  I'm glad Sharon now knows, and I'm looking forward to some intense scenes between her and Ian.  Their scenes are always riveting.

I enjoyed seeing Marcus again and the look on Phil's face when he realised what was going on.  :Big Grin: 

Roxy's already regretting moving in with that pig Dean.

----------

Glen1 (18-08-2015), lizann (18-08-2015), maidmarian (18-08-2015), parkerman (18-08-2015), Perdita (18-08-2015), tammyy2j (18-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> did Liam or Carol call Bianca and let her know about his permanent move to Germany to Ricky?


Yes.

----------

tammyy2j (18-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am very disappointed in Liam so blinded by his love for Cindy seeing how upset his gran Carol was he could have been honest with her

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015), Glen1 (18-08-2015), lizann (18-08-2015), parkerman (18-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

When I saw that scene I have to say I completely shared your view, tammy.

However, maybe he hoped that sending that video would sort it out and get Max released.

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2015), Glen1 (18-08-2015), lizann (18-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> When I saw that scene I have to say I completely shared your view, tammy.
> 
> However, maybe he hoped that sending that video would sort it out and get Max released.


I think Liam was trying to talk Cindy out of sending the video

----------


## Kim

I hope that it was Mimi Keene's decision to go. I know Kathy's coming back even with her, Ian and Bobby are not a lot to show for the Beales. They're as depleted as they were in Kirkwood times and we all know what a disaster he was for the show.

Dominic wants rid of all these characters but I wish he would time things better. Kat missing Jean's wedding for instance was odd, and her own exit rushed. Now Cindy and Liam are out of the door a few days before their GCSE results.

----------


## lizann

sharon knows

 sounds like Kathy wants to protect gavin and turn herself in wonder for what

----------

tammyy2j (19-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

sharon knows

 sounds like Kathy wants to protect gavin and turn herself in wonder for what

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015)

----------


## Glen1

With Sharon in the loop about Bobby, the undeleted video, and Marcus on the case. This  must surely be bringing closure to the Lucy Beale murder at long last. Hope Bobby finally goes to the police and confesses.

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Hope Bobby finally goes to the police and confesses.


Bobby doesn't know he did it. Apart from the police he will soon be the only person on the Square who doesn't!

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015), Glen1 (19-08-2015), lizann (18-08-2015), maidmarian (18-08-2015), sarah c (25-08-2015), tammyy2j (19-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

how did I guess when I was scanning down
right hand column  on forum thar thus post
would be from you parkerman!
But you are correct! Very correct!

----------

parkerman (18-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Glen1

Always living in hope ,thought there might be a chance Bobby would see the video ,giving a  reason for Jane not being able to delete it.

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Talking of which, how hard is it to delete an email? I think it must be harder to get an error message when trying to delete one than actually delete one.

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015), Glen1 (18-08-2015), sarah c (25-08-2015), tammyy2j (19-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Talking of which, how hard is it to delete an email? I think it must be harder to get an error message when trying to delete one than actually delete one.


did ian delete it

----------


## lizann

> Talking of which, how hard is it to delete an email? I think it must be harder to get an error message when trying to delete one than actually delete one.


did ian delete it

----------


## maidmarian

> Talking of which, how hard is it to delete an email? I think it must be harder to get an error message when trying to delete one than actually delete one.


Quite easy from inbox -but then goes into
trash- then somewhere else etc etc.
Thats my experience-so far.

But I thought even when you thought it
was gone -things including emails could
be brought back by tech experts
eg police in criminal matters
and employers etc in case of internal fraud
or misuse.

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Talking of which, how hard is it to delete an email? I think it must be harder to get an error message when trying to delete one than actually delete one.


Quite easy from inbox -but then goes into
trash- then somewhere else etc etc.
Thats my experience-so far.

But I thought even when you thought it
was gone -things including emails could
be brought back by tech experts
eg police in criminal matters
and employers etc in case of internal fraud
or misuse.

----------


## parkerman

> did ian delete it


 yes



> Quite easy from inbox -but then goes into
> trash- then somewhere else etc etc.
> Thats my experience-so far.
> 
> But I thought even when you thought it
> was gone -things including emails could
> be brought back by tech experts
> eg police in criminal matters
> and employers etc in case of internal fraud
> or misuse.


Oh yes, it can be resurrected if necessary.

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015), Glen1 (19-08-2015), lizann (19-08-2015), maidmarian (19-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Really good episode tonight.  :Thumbsup: 

Jane really put her foot in it with Sharon, who up until then seemed convinced by the explanation she'd been given for Cindy's video.  Will Sharon be prepared to allow Max to go down for Lucy's murder?  It sounds like Marcus Christie's involvement is going to make Max's trial unmissable!




> sounds like Kathy wants to protect gavin and turn herself in wonder for what


What I got from that scene was she wanted to turn herself in for faking her death - but there might be more to it.  

I was disappointed that Phil made it obvious that it was Kathy's own decision to die and that she wasn't forced into it.  I hope it'll make more sense when the whole truth is revealed because I can't see fans (including myself) accepting she'd allow her sons to believe she was dead except under extreme circumstances.

I hope that "moment" between Kathy and Phil wasn't foreshadowing a relationship between them after the way he treated her when they were married...  :Thumbsdown: 

A few phrases Les used tonight, like he needed an "outlet" and he could "be himself" with Claudette, fits in nicely with the theory we were discussing earlier today on the "Les and Pam Coker" thread.  He made a mistake not confessing the truth (whatever it is) when he had the chance.  

Pam's scenes with Carol were excellent.

----------

Glen1 (19-08-2015), lizann (19-08-2015), maidmarian (19-08-2015), parkerman (19-08-2015), tammyy2j (19-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am glad Sharon didn't drop it and kept pushing at Jane who caught herself out 

The stress is going to make Jane ill, maybe have a heart attack 

Sharon make a comment previously that even if it were her own son Denny she would turn him in (when thinking Ben killed Lucy) now let's see if she will do the same to Bobby and get Max released 

I wish Les would tell Pam the whole truth, I expect we will see him in full lady gear soon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015), Glen1 (19-08-2015), lizann (19-08-2015), maidmarian (19-08-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Apols guys didn't realise Ian had deleted the video ... :Embarrassment:

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015), maidmarian (19-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I wish Les would tell Pam the whole truth, I expect we will see him in full lady gear soon


If that happens, I hope it'll be written sensitively.  I'd hate for Les to be a laughing stock.  :Sad: 




> Apols guys didn't realise Ian had deleted the video ...


If Ian's not technologically savvie, it could still be in the recycle bin/trash folder, so you might be right that it'll rear its ugly head again.  Also, as Parkerman pointed out, it could still be retrieved even if permanently deleted.

----------

Glen1 (19-08-2015), Perdita (19-08-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> If Ian's not technologically savvie, it could still be in the recycle bin/trash folder, so you might be right that it'll rear it's ugly head again.  Also, as Parkerman pointed out, it could still be retrieved even if permanently deleted.


Indeed, and maybe this combined with some teamwork from the  interesting  Marcus and Sharon duo, progress.

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2015), maidmarian (20-08-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

I can't imagine them needing the email. I'd imagine its going to go all down hill now. Jane clearly wants the truth to come out - telling Sharon the truth even when he first believed the whole "joke" angle.

I think Ian and Jane will get to a point, either by themselves or forced by others, that they'll explain to Bobby what happened and what he did and probably hand himself in with Bobby pleading guilty.

Problem is, when all this comes out, Ian, Jane and Bobby will go down. Would EE send Ian and Jane to prison?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## maidmarian

> I can't imagine them needing the email. I'd imagine its going to go all down hill now. Jane clearly wants the truth to come out - telling Sharon the truth even when he first believed the whole "joke" angle.
> 
> I think Ian and Jane will get to a point, either by themselves or forced by others, that they'll explain to Bobby what happened and what he did and probably hand himself in with Bobby pleading guilty.
> 
> Problem is, when all this comes out, Ian, Jane and Bobby will go down. Would EE send Ian and Jane to prison?


I dont know about all 3- but the actress playing
Jane has had various "breaks" in past at her
request.Not sure how many but some seemed
long.
Perhaps they can think.of a way to put
brunt of blame on her! With child actors
they often have breaks for educational
reasons.
Im.not sure thats what they will want to
do though.!!

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> Problem is, when all this comes out, Ian, Jane and Bobby will go down. Would EE send Ian and Jane to prison?


With Kathy due to re-enter his life, I think it's safe to assume Ian won't be going anywhere for the foreseeable future.  If the truth comes out soon, there's no reason why the police have to find out Ian has known for months - meaning Jane alone could be imprisoned.  She might even confess to the murder itself if Max is found guilty.

I've heard rumours that Kathy will become heavily involved in the Bobby storyline - which seems feasible given the timing.  I wonder if she'll convince Jane and/or Ian to tell the truth?  Maybe it'll be the big Christmas storyline?

----------

Glen1 (20-08-2015), maidmarian (20-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> With Kathy due to re-enter his life, I think it's safe to assume Ian won't be going anywhere for the foreseeable future.  If the truth comes out soon, there's no reason why the police have to find out Ian has known for months - meaning Jane alone could be imprisoned.  She might even confess to the murder itself if Max is found guilty.
> 
> I've heard rumours that Kathy will become heavily involved in the Bobby storyline - which seems feasible given the timing.  I wonder if she'll convince Jane and/or Ian to tell the truth?  Maybe it'll be the big Christmas storyline?


I would imagine that Kathy would become
involved and want to do the right thing and
could be a good Christmas story. She has
got her re- appearance to explain and 
problems?? with/about Gavin to deal with tho!

The difficulty might be stretching it out
til Christmas whilst writing the story in
a believable way. So many people seem
to know -so theres keeping  the rumours
under control and police not getting to
know too soon( on past performace that
might be TOO difficult!)

But theres keeping Bobby "under control"
and him not doing things to draw attention
to himself( thats while keeping him in the 
character/personality they have deemed/
defined to explain his actions so far.!)

I could see it becoming repititious?
but we do have Maxs trial and Marcus Christie
to look forward too!

I do think if just one person is "blamed" it will
be Jane and that may suit the actress if 
she wants another break( as I mentioned
in an earlier post) but thats just supposition.!

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2015), Glen1 (20-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> With Kathy due to re-enter his life, I think it's safe to assume Ian won't be going anywhere for the foreseeable future.  If the truth comes out soon, there's no reason why the police have to find out Ian has known for months - meaning Jane alone could be imprisoned.  She might even confess to the murder itself if Max is found guilty.
> 
> I've heard rumours that Kathy will become heavily involved in the Bobby storyline - which seems feasible given the timing.  I wonder if she'll convince Jane and/or Ian to tell the truth?  Maybe it'll be the big Christmas storyline?


You're probably right but this would mean Sharon will keep quiet. Bit annoying.

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2015), parkerman (20-08-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## Dazzle

> You're probably right...


Actually I'm wrong!  :Big Grin: 

Your post made me think and, after doing a bit of digging, I've discovered:

  Spoiler:    that Adam Woodyatt's doing panto this Christmas - which means Ian will likely be absent for a couple of months early in the New Year.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/showbiz/...plV21xlsMvnn3z

I've no idea how long Ian would get for perverting the course of justice, but is two months enough time if he got out early on good behaviour?  Maybe he has a breakdown and does a disappearing act with the stress over Jane/Bobby and Kathy's reappearance?

----------

Glen1 (20-08-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> Actually I'm wrong! 
> 
> Your post made me think and, after doing a bit of digging, I've discovered:
> 
>   Spoiler:    that Adam Woodyatt's doing panto this Christmas - which means Ian will likely be absent for a couple of months early in the New Year.
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/showbiz/s2/eastenders/news/a637847/eastenders-star-adam-woodyatt-to-star-in-christmas-pantomime.html#~plV21xlsMvnn3z
> 
> I've no idea how long Ian would get for perverting the course of justice, but is two months enough time if he got out early on good behaviour?  Maybe he has a breakdown and does a disappearing act with the stress over Jane/Bobby and Kathy's reappearance?


Very informative post Dazzle.  Average 4 to 18 mths but can be life depending on circs.  I don't think he normally does the activity you mention, at that time. Might be answering a few questions ..

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Average 4 to 18 mths but can be life depending on circs.


That could fit then if he got the minimum sentence (which is a possibility since he wasn't involved from the start like Jane was).

----------

Glen1 (20-08-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> That could fit then if he got the minimum sentence (which is a possibility since he wasn't involved from the start like Jane was).


 Absolutely, Steve MacFadden  normally off 3 to 4 mths for the same reason.

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Spoiler:     Doesn't he have a breakdown in October? That would fit. The pantomime run is from December 5 to January 3.

----------

Glen1 (20-08-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> Spoiler:     Doesn't he have a breakdown in October? That would fit. The pantomime run is from December 5 to January 3.


 Might at a push .. :Stick Out Tongue: .. :Smile:

----------

maidmarian (20-08-2015), Perdita (20-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Spoiler:     Doesn't he have a breakdown in October? That would fit. The pantomime run is from December 5 to January 3.


  Spoiler:    I think they usually film 6-8 weeks ahead, so Adam's absence from the set from early December would translate to Ian's absence in early 2016.  I think it's possible he'll be off for longer than a month due to rehearsal time.

----------

Glen1 (20-08-2015), maidmarian (20-08-2015), parkerman (20-08-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Spoiler:    I think they usually film 6-8 weeks ahead, so Adam's absence from the set from early December would translate to Ian's absence in early 2016.  I think it's possible he'll be off for longer than a month due to rehearsal time.


  Spoiler:    What about rehearsals for the Panto? I'd imagine there must be some conflict with EE filming? He might even be written out (temp) earlier?

Bit awkward, finds out his Mum is alive and then disappears for a while.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## lizann

thought jane was going to top herself in the bedroom 

 denny is back and acting a brat bully again 

 sharon's fascination with k will overshadow her deciding not to tell the cops on bobby

----------


## lizann

thought jane was going to top herself in the bedroom 

 denny is back and acting a brat bully again 

 sharon's fascination with k will overshadow her deciding not to tell the cops on bobby

----------

tammyy2j (21-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I'm still finding it a bit unbelievable that Lauren and Peter haven't heard about what's going on. Or, if they have, that Lauren hasn't said anything about it.

----------

lizann (21-08-2015), maidmarian (21-08-2015), tammyy2j (21-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm still finding it a bit unbelievable that Lauren and Peter haven't heard about what's going on. Or, if they have, that Lauren hasn't said anything about it.


Yes I can't believe Lauren has not been in contact in some way with her mother, Abi, Fatboy or Whitney

I hope Sharon goes to the police as I think this storyline has gone on far too long

----------

lizann (21-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm very glad Sharon's so conflicted about Bobby. She's always been a decent person so it'd be out of character if she were to accept the situation.  And I was very pleased she called Ian and Jane out on their hypocrisy about Denny!  :Clap: 




> Spoiler:    What about rehearsals for the Panto? I'd imagine there must be some conflict with EE filming? He might even be written out (temp) earlier?
> 
> Bit awkward, finds out his Mum is alive and then disappears for a while.


  Spoiler:    It's impossible to predict the exact timing or duration of Ian's absence.  Steve McFadden did panto last year and seemed to be absent for ages - it felt like at least a couple of months to me.  I think Phil was arrested shortly after the car crash on New Year's Day.  He apparently filmed the prison scenes before he left, so Adam could do something similar meaning Ian wouldn't be completely off our screens during that time.  It's even possible Ian won't go anywhere but just won't appear much.

The way things are going, Ian, Jane and Sharon won't be able to hold it together until Christmas anyway. Well, we know for a fact Ian won't be able to...  



> sharon's fascination with k will overshadow her deciding not to tell the cops on bobby


I thought she was still undecided, but Ian said she'd keep quiet to stop Jane from cracking up.  I agree that "K" will likely take Sharon's mind off the Bobby issue though.




> I'm still finding it a bit unbelievable that Lauren and Peter haven't heard about what's going on. Or, if they have, that Lauren hasn't said anything about it.


The writers seen to be ignoring this elephant in the room at the moment. Perhaps because they can't think of a convincing excuse for why Lauren wouldn't immediately contact the police if she found out?

----------

lizann (21-08-2015), parkerman (21-08-2015), tammyy2j (22-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

so far to me ian is acting fine but Jane not she is cracking up

----------

Dazzle (21-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> so far to me ian is acting fine but Jane not she is cracking up


Something could happen to worsen Ian's state of mind though.

----------


## lizann

> Something could happen to worsen Ian's state of mind though.


 jane or bobby arrest or can bobby even be arrested at his age

----------


## lizann

> Something could happen to worsen Ian's state of mind though.


 jane or bobby arrest or can bobby even be arrested at his age

----------


## parkerman

Yes. The age of criminal responsibility is 10.

----------

lizann (21-08-2015), maidmarian (21-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

marcus could contact lauren or he is pointing suspicion on her

----------

Glen1 (22-08-2015), maidmarian (21-08-2015), parkerman (21-08-2015), tammyy2j (22-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> marcus could contact lauren or he is pointing suspicion on her


 Good thinking. She'd certainly have to respond to that!

----------

Glen1 (22-08-2015), maidmarian (22-08-2015)

----------


## Glen1

I think Lizann and Parkerman  you will both be proved spot on. Marcus certainly seemed to read right through Janes' facial expression. Lauren surely must be the starting point.

----------

lizann (22-08-2015), maidmarian (22-08-2015), tammyy2j (22-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I got the feeling that Marcus was more interested in Jane than the video. He seemed to me to have an agenda and to be sizing her up.  I'm looking forward to seeing what he has up his sleeve.

Tense scenes with Phil, Kathy, Sharon and Ian at the train station.  It's good to finally set eyes on Gavin at last.

----------

Glen1 (23-08-2015), maidmarian (22-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I found the scene at the train station where Kathy saw Ian and Sharon ridiculous to be honest she was only a few feet away from them 

Gavin don't look at all to be totally innocent and good in whatever Kathy is mixed up in 

I hoped Lucy's murderer storyline with Bobby don't continue too longer, he don't want to be the house with only Ian and Jane who keep sending him upstairs when talking he must know something is up

I like that Marcus is getting straight in his defence of Max and investigating hopefully he contacts Lauren

----------

Glen1 (23-08-2015), lizann (23-08-2015), maidmarian (23-08-2015), parkerman (23-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I found the scene at the train station where Kathy saw Ian and Sharon ridiculous to be honest she was only a few feet away from them


It was a bit ridiculous because it was so contrived (and because I knew Ian wouldn't see Kathy yet), but I couldn't help but feel tense anyway.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

gavin and his lovely hair look very old compared to kathy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

so phil knows with 3 years kathy is alive after faking her death for insurance

----------


## maidmarian

> gavin and his lovely hair look very old compared to kathy


Quite a few are looking old compared to
Kathy! There were comments a few days
ago about Ian & Jane !!

Perhaps she' ll launch a skin cream!!

----------


## maidmarian

> gavin and his lovely hair look very old compared to kathy


Quite a few are looking old compared to
Kathy! There were comments a few days
ago about Ian & Jane !!

Perhaps she' ll launch a skin cream!!

----------


## Dazzle

Monday's  episode was very well written but there were a couple of OMG moments for me:

Firstly, Stacey asking Ronnie if she'd ever done the wrong thing for the right reason immediately made me think she's lying about Martin being the father (and even worse that the baby's probably Kush's  :Wal2l: ).  It would explain why she's so reluctant to get Martin involved with the pregnancy. I really, really hope I've got the wrong end of the stick or I'll be very cross!  :Angry: 

Secondly, Phil saying Kathy and Gavin faked their deaths for the insurance money!  There better damn well be a more imaginative explanation (that Phil's still in the dark about) to explain why Kathy would do something so out of character as to abandon her sons...  :Angry: 

I liked what Ronnie said about it all blowing up in Phil's face. He's known Kathy's alive for three years! How could Ben ever forgive him for keeping that knowledge from him?  :Wal2l:

----------

maidmarian (25-08-2015), tammyy2j (25-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Monday's  episode was very well written but there were a couple of OMG moments for me:
> 
> Firstly, Stacey asking Ronnie if she'd ever done the wrong thing for the right reason immediately made me think she's lying about Martin being the father (and even worse that the baby's probably Kush's ).  It would explain why she's so reluctant to get Martin involved with the pregnancy. I really, really hope I've got the wrong end of the stick or I'll be very cross! 
> 
> Secondly, Phil saying Kathy and Gavin faked their deaths for the insurance money!  There better damn well be a more imaginative explanation (that Phil's still in the dark about) to explain why Kathy would do something so out of character as to abandon her sons... 
> 
> I liked what Ronnie said about it all blowing up in Phil's face. He's known Kathy's alive for three years! How could Ben ever forgive him for keeping that knowledge from him?


On one level I can believe its "just" insurance
money but on the other if it is -its going to
be a real.let-down.
Apart from as you say -it being out of
character for Kathy -its just such a boring
mundane reason.
Various people inc Adam Woodyatt said
things like dramatic/all fitting together
and making sense/ something you wouldnt
think of( cant remember all)
so I thought it was going to be totally
unexpected and for once was content to
let it unfold-but  insurance!!??

Not usually keen on Ronnie but liked
her tonight.

And you are probably right about Stacey-
unless shes thinking of termination -
but not likely and possibly too late!

----------

Dazzle (25-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> On one level I can believe its "just" insurance
> money but on the other if it is -its going to
> be a real.let-down.
> Apart from as you say -it being out of
> character for Kathy -its just such a boring
> mundane reason.
> Various people inc Adam Woodyatt said
> things like dramatic/all fitting together
> and making sense/ something you wouldnt
> ...


Ronnie mentioned the canoe guy who faked his death for the insurance (and appears to have had no conscience about abandoning his sons) tonight, so at least there's a real-life precedence for such selfish behaviour.  However, I'm hoping DTC realises most EE fans won't accept Kathy willingly abandoning Ian and Ben.  

I don't really mind if the explanation's "bonkers" as long as it doesn't mean Kathy acted totally out of character.  The Kathy we knew would _never_ have willingly left a young Ben in Phil's care.

----------

maidmarian (25-08-2015), tammyy2j (25-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Martin is the father of Stacey's baby and not Kush 

I like new Martin more and more plus him and Stacey are a good match

What happened Martin's hand, is this for storyline or a real life incident?

----------

Dazzle (25-08-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> What happened Martin's hand, is this for storyline or a real life incident?


it was said he fell down drunk, ?? but that couldve been to cover a real life incident as the plaster looked convincing

----------

tammyy2j (25-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> What happened Martin's hand, is this for storyline or a real life incident?


It was a real life accident.  James cut his hand very badly when cooking:

http://www.soapsquawk.co.uk/news/eas...fe.php#results

He didn't seem to be acting his sheepishness about the accident...  :Big Grin:

----------

tammyy2j (26-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Who was the comedian Mick hired for Kush's stag, a friend of Stan's?

----------


## Dazzle

> Who was the comedian Mick hired for Kush's stag, a friend of Stan's?


I think he just enjoyed his jokes.  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think he just enjoyed his jokes.


More for Mick himself than Kush

----------

Dazzle (26-08-2015), lizann (26-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> More for Mick himself than Kush


He seemed a bit fed up by the end of the episode though.  :Big Grin: 

Stan was also a fan (which is why he was mentioned).

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Shabham but why didn't she speak up sooner and go to the hospital, Mas with all his lady troubles

----------


## Dazzle

> Poor Shabham but why didn't she speak up sooner and go to the hospital


Maybe she thought it was already too late, or perhaps she was in denial.  I remember rushing to the hospital in terror when I hadn't felt my baby move for a few days.  Luckily in my case the everything was fine, but I find I find the whole subject of stillbirth distressing.  I was traumatised when it happened to Corrie's Maria. I feel so sorry for Shabnam.  :Crying:

----------

lizann (28-08-2015), maidmarian (28-08-2015), tammyy2j (30-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

that scottish doctor manner was rude and blunt to shabham

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2015), tammyy2j (30-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> that scottish doctor manner was rude and blunt to shabham


Agreed, and I thought the actor was way too chirpy to be giving such terrible news.

I'm glad we're not going to have to witness Shabnam giving birth to her dead baby like we did Corrie's Maria.  :Crying:

----------

maidmarian (29-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm glad we're not going to have to witness Shabnam giving birth to her dead baby like we did Corrie's Maria.


  Spoiler:    Unfortunately, I spoke too soon about not seeing Shabnam give birth.  I thought it would happen over the weekend and be over by Monday's episode, but apparently not:

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2015-...t-and-run-away

----------

Glen1 (30-08-2015), maidmarian (29-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Maybe she thought it was already too late, or perhaps she was in denial.  I remember rushing to the hospital in terror when I hadn't felt my baby move for a few days.  Luckily in my case the everything was fine, but I find I find the whole subject of stillbirth distressing.  I was traumatised when it happened to Corrie's Maria. I feel so sorry for Shabnam.


I am happy to hear all was well for you Dazzle

I think Shabham and Mas should have gone straight to the hospital, I think maybe part of Shabham still may not have wanted this baby

----------

Dazzle (30-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think Shabham and Mas should have gone straight to the hospital, I think maybe part of Shabham still may not have wanted this baby


From what was said on Friday, it'd been less than 24 hours since she'd noticed the baby move.  She seemed devastated to me.  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (31-08-2015), parkerman (31-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Well done to EE, I am in floods of tears ....Very well acted by all

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2015), Glen1 (31-08-2015), lizann (01-09-2015), tammyy2j (31-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Well done to EE, I am in floods of tears ....Very well acted by all


It was heartbreaking to watch but very well acted by all

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2015), Glen1 (01-09-2015), lizann (01-09-2015), Perdita (31-08-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> Well done to EE, I am in floods of tears ....Very well acted by all


Absolutely Perdita, one of the most moving episodes for a long time so well written and acted by all concerned. The final touch with the wee foot and hand prints ,what can be said ,very emotional .

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2015), lizann (01-09-2015), Perdita (31-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Heartbreaking.  :Sad: 

I usually skip upsetting episodes but couldn't bring myself to miss this one for some reason.  I'm glad I didn't even though I still feel sad.  Eastenders at its very best.

----------

Glen1 (01-09-2015), tammyy2j (01-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope this brings Shabham and Kush closer instead of him chasing after Stacey, as they make a good couple

It is a shame also Zainab didn't return but at least Tamwar mentioned her and Syed

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2015), Glen1 (01-09-2015), lizann (01-09-2015), maidmarian (01-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I hope this brings Shabham and Kush closer instead of him chasing after Stacey, as they make a good couple
> 
> It is a shame also Zainab didn't return but at least Tamwar mentioned her and Syed


It was a moving scene - very well acted.
I hope Kush doesnt go.after Stacey ...
but not sure -this being a soap.

Im.sorry to say that if Zainab had returned
and been her usual.OTT self -it would
have spoilt the sensitivity of the scene-
for me anyway!

She seems to only have one setting.
But fortunately -it didnt happen!

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2015), Glen1 (01-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

> It was a moving scene - very well acted.
> I hope Kush doesnt go.after Stacey ...
> but not sure -this being a soap.
> 
> Im.sorry to say that if Zainab had returned
> and been her usual.OTT self -it would
> have spoilt the sensitivity of the scene-
> for me anyway!
> 
> ...


I like that she was mentioned or showed Tamwar talking on the phone to her and Syed 

She is Shabham's mother, she needs all her family's support as does Kush

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I like that she was mentioned or showed Tamwar talking on the phone to her and Syed 
> 
> She is Shabham's mother, she needs all her family's support as does Kush


Usually I would agree - that a mother would
be a main.source of support in circumstances
like these- but not when.played as this 
character is and based on previous form!
(my opinion only.of course)

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> Im.sorry to say that if Zainab had returned
> and been her usual.OTT self -it would
> have spoilt the sensitivity of the scene-
> for me anyway!


It was bad enough to hear from Tamwar that she said something along the lines that at least now the wedding would be respectable...  :Thumbsdown: 

I think Zainab's a good character and I'd be glad to see her return, but that comment seemed to have undone all the character development of her last stint.  :Wal2l:

----------

lizann (01-09-2015), maidmarian (01-09-2015), parkerman (01-09-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

I can't believe EE wouldn't have Zainab come back.  I mean, especially now!  Her daughter was expecting a baby, Shabs already has a daughter that's been found, now Shabs has lost the baby... If those aren't excuses for a mother to return and be there for her own child, then what is???

----------


## Dazzle

> I can't believe EE wouldn't have Zainab come back.  I mean, especially now!  Her daughter was expecting a baby, Shabs already has a daughter that's been found, now Shabs has lost the baby... If those aren't excuses for a mother to return and be there for her own child, then what is???


Ha ha...you've found us!  :Thumbsup: 

I know, it's incredibly contrived that Zainab wasn't there.  Maybe saying a close relative was dying or something would have made it more believable?

To be fair to DTC, I have heard he tried to get Nina Wadia back but she was too busy.

----------


## lizann

> I hope this brings Shabham and Kush closer instead of him chasing after Stacey, as they make a good couple
> 
> It is a shame also Zainab didn't return but at least Tamwar mentioned her and Syed


 stacey needs to stop sniffing around kush

 what did shabham name the baby?

----------

tammyy2j (02-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

What a harrowing episode again.  Shabnam's grief feels so real.  It went right through me when she screamed at the dinner table.  I think I'd have done much the same in her position having to listen to Carmel rambling on so inappropriately about the wedding.

I found Shabnam and Kush's row at the end difficult to watch too.  Well done to the actors because it really didn't feel as if they were pretending.




> what did shabham name the baby?


Zaair  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (02-09-2015), maidmarian (02-09-2015), tammyy2j (02-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

If ever you want to find an old rare record, just ask Winston. :Cheer:

----------

tammyy2j (02-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=Dazzle;829617]What a harrowing episode again.  Shabnam's grief feels so real.  It went right through me when she screamed at the dinner table.  I think I'd have done much the same in her position having to listen to Carmel rambling on so inappropriately about the wedding.

I found Shabnam and Kush's row at the end difficult to watch too.  Well done to the actors because it really didn't feel as if they 
pretending.

I do feel great sympathy for Shabnam.
As well as dealing with the still birth - which
is very traumatic- I wonder if that has caused
her to think again about the birth of Jade and
all the following events.
Plus Carmel and possibily past problems in
her own family. It must be unbearable for
her.I was very impressed by the interview
the actress gave  and she is obviously
determined to give the storyline the seriousess
it deserves.

----------

Dazzle (02-09-2015), Glen1 (02-09-2015), tammyy2j (02-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=Dazzle;829617]What a harrowing episode again.  Shabnam's grief feels so real.  It went right through me when she screamed at the dinner table.  I think I'd have done much the same in her position having to listen to Carmel rambling on so inappropriately about the wedding.

I found Shabnam and Kush's row at the end difficult to watch too.  Well done to the actors because it really didn't feel as if they 
pretending.

I do feel great sympathy for Shabnam.
As well as dealing with the still birth - which
is very traumatic- I wonder if that has caused
her to think again about the birth of Jade and
all the following events.
Plus Carmel and possibily past problems in
her own family. It must be unbearable for
her.I was very impressed by the interview
the actress gave  and she is obviously
determined to give the storyline the seriousess
it deserves.

----------


## tammyy2j

I believed Kush when he told Carmel he really loves Shabham, I hope they work out

----------

Dazzle (02-09-2015), Glen1 (02-09-2015), maidmarian (02-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I believed Kush when he told Carmel he really loves Shabham, I hope they work out


I also believed him, and I was quite surprised because I thought he was still a bit ambivalent about her.  I hope they make it too.

----------

Glen1 (02-09-2015), maidmarian (02-09-2015), tammyy2j (02-09-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> I also believed him, and I was quite surprised because I thought he was still a bit ambivalent about her.  I hope they make it too.


Knowing EE, though, they probably won't.  :C

----------

Dazzle (03-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Babe and Queenie were selling babies illegally and now both don't look to have any money

----------

Dazzle (04-09-2015), lizann (04-09-2015), maidmarian (03-09-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

The way the episode was going, I was almost starting to think that EE were going to use the same idea twice, by saying that Babe and Queenie were planning to sell Mick as soon as he was born, that everything was set, but then Shirley ended up having twins, and the couple only wanted one and they didn't have time to find another buyer.

----------

Dazzle (04-09-2015), lizann (04-09-2015), maidmarian (04-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm loving seeing Aunt Babe again, and I like the fact none of us was able to guess her dark secret.  I wonder if they were doing it out of the kindness of their hearts or to make money?  I expect it'll turn out to be the latter (although it certainly didn't make them rich as tammyy2j says).  I've enjoyed spending time with the Carters again.

EE is back on form at the moment. If only Linda would get justice and Dean would leave (one way or another), I'd be over the moon with it.

I think Masood and Carmel are falling for each other...  :Wub: 




> The way the episode was going, I was almost starting to think that EE were going to use the same idea twice, by saying that Babe and Queenie were planning to sell Mick as soon as he was born, that everything was set, but then Shirley ended up having twins, and the couple only wanted one and they didn't have time to find another buyer.


That would have been a twist too far after the Kat revelation!  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (04-09-2015), parkerman (04-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

stan out to sea

----------


## maidmarian

> I'm loving seeing Aunt Babe again, and I like the fact none of us was able to guess her dark secret.  I wonder if they were doing it out of the kindness of their hearts or to make money?  I expect it'll turn out to be the latter (although it certainly didn't make them rich as tammyy2j says).  I've enjoyed spending time with the Carters again.
> 
> EE is back on form at the moment. If only Linda would get justice and Dean would leave (one way or another), I'd be over the moon with it.
> 
> I think Masood and Carmel are falling for each other... 
> 
> 
> 
> That would have been a twist too far after the Kat revelation!


as you say no one guessed Aunt Babes secret and
it is a shocking one. Havent seen Fridays episode yet-
so dont know if any more developments in it?

The writers do seem to have a bit of a trend at
mo of basing stories on.real life events- which
is fair enough I suppose as " There is nothing
new under the sun"

But they also seem to be picking stories from
some time ago but that someone else has relatively
recently made a film/tv prog about.
Canoe man - insurance scams
Selling Babies-Philomena - 
Bobbys story - We need to talk about Kevin.
(producer quite up front about that)

 none are exact replicas - but might like
to take a story someone else hasnt used
recently. Perhaps it saves money on research!?

----------

Dazzle (05-09-2015), parkerman (05-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I'm loving seeing Aunt Babe again, and I like the fact none of us was able to guess her dark secret.  I wonder if they were doing it out of the kindness of their hearts or to make money?  I expect it'll turn out to be the latter (although it certainly didn't make them rich as tammyy2j says).  I've enjoyed spending time with the Carters again.
> 
> EE is back on form at the moment. If only Linda would get justice and Dean would leave (one way or another), I'd be over the moon with it.
> 
> I think Masood and Carmel are falling for each other... 
> 
> 
> 
> That would have been a twist too far after the Kat revelation!


as you say no one guessed Aunt Babes secret and
it is a shocking one. Havent seen Fridays episode
 -yet-.so dont know if any more developments
in it.

The writers do seem to have a bit of a trend at
mo of basing stories on.real life events- which
is fair enough I suppose as " There is nothing
new under the sun"

But they also seem to be picking stories from
some time ago but that someone else has 
relatively recently made a film/tv prog about.
Canoe man - insurance scams
Selling Babies-Philomena - 
Bobbys story - We need to talk about Kevin.
(producer quite up front about that)

 none are exact replicas - but might like
to take a story someone else hasnt used
recently. Perhaps it saves money on research!?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

A very good episode last night.  Very touching between Shirley and Mick.

----------

tammyy2j (07-09-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

I loved last night.  It's nice to see Nick and Shirley making up. I thought the end where he called her mum was especially sweet.  I can't believe how quickly they were to forgive Babe, though. Though I do enjoy her character.   I wonder if we'll ever see any of those girls from her photo album show up?

----------

Dazzle (05-09-2015), Perdita (05-09-2015), tammyy2j (07-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I loved last night.  It's nice to see Nick and Shirley making up. I thought the end where he called her mum was especially sweet.  I can't believe how quickly they were to forgive Babe, though. Though I do enjoy her character.   I wonder if we'll ever see any of those girls from her photo album show up?


While I enjoyed the episode and the ceasefire between the Carters, Mick and Shirley's tender reconciliation was ruined for me by the presence of Dean in the back of my mind. 

How could Mick have a relationship with Shirley while she still backs Dean over Linda, and after the spiteful way she's behaved since the rape reveal?  It would be a difficult thing to forgive even if she'd apologized profusely and admitted her error, let alone while she's still living with Dean and backing him to the hilt.

It's good to see Babe returning to the square, but I hope that's not the end of the baby selling storyline. There needs to be repercussions!  Like you storyseeker1, I'm left wondering if we'll meet some of those girls and/or their babies in the future.

----------

lizann (07-09-2015), maidmarian (07-09-2015), parkerman (05-09-2015), Perdita (05-09-2015), tammyy2j (07-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps Sharon is one of the babies!

----------

Dazzle (05-09-2015), lizann (05-09-2015), maidmarian (05-09-2015), Perdita (05-09-2015), tammyy2j (07-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Perhaps Sharon is one of the babies!


Good thinking!  Stranger things have happened in Eastenders...much stranger things in fact.  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (05-09-2015), Perdita (05-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Perhaps Sharon is one of the babies!


yes-I think there has to be a further development
of story and involving character(s) important
in.EE and to the viewers.
I keep thinking we have Sharons parentage
sorted now- then something else happens!!

Most of past speculation is regarding Sharons
natural father but I wonder about her natural
mother.Carol Hanley did have other children
- Sharons half -siblings!?.

The character is deceased now ( relatively
recently).- so they could "retcon" without
too much bother!

----------

Dazzle (05-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

I enjoyed the Carters and Aunt Babe, even though she manipulates them all, she does love the family as her own so I am glad she is coming back to live with them 

I also like how Vincent is trying to fit in with Patrick and Denise for baby Pearl (who is so adorable) and Kim, it is shame he is lusting after Ronnie again, he works much better with Kim

----------

Dazzle (07-09-2015), lizann (07-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

lee and whitney are so boring, cant get into lee depression storyline 

 good to have dot free and home and now a new roommate for her in cora 

 a year since linda rape and nothing done to dean  :Angry:  

 does ronnie want to get away from charlie and matthew

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015), parkerman (08-09-2015), tammyy2j (08-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> lee and whitney are so boring, cant get into lee depression storyline


I'm finding it OK, but it's not a patch on Simon's Gregson's portrayal of depression so far.  I am glad Whitney's being given something to do though.




> good to have dot free and home and now a new roommate for her in cora


And all poor Dot wanted was some peace and quiet...  :Big Grin: 




> a year since linda rape and nothing done to dean


 :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry: 




> does ronnie want to get away from charlie and matthew


She wants to get away from Charlie.  She seems singularly disinterested in her longed-for child...  :Searchme:

----------

tammyy2j (08-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Vincent should stay with Kim and Pearl and stop chasing Ronnie

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

dot knows her prison talk, she is proper tough now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2015), tammyy2j (08-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Vincent you idiot  :Angry: 

Does Phil think Ian and Jane know Kathy is alive and that is why he was way over the top with Jane as he wants to protect Ben

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2015), lizann (09-09-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> Vincent you idiot 
> 
> Does Phil think Ian and Jane know Kathy is alive and that is why he was way over the top with Jane as he wants to protect Ben


I agree.  Vincent is a complete idiot for wanting to risk everything for Ronnie.  Seriously, are all the couples on EE idiots???  Stacey with Kush Max, and previously with Max. Vincent with Ronnie.  Hasn't anybody on this show ever heard of commitment?

Phil scared me at the end of tonight's ep. The way he grabbed Jane made me think he was gonna strangle her at first.

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2015), lizann (09-09-2015), Perdita (09-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Phil scared me at the end of tonight's ep. The way he grabbed Jane made me think he was gonna strangle her at first.


Phil's definitely very scary when he loses it, which is why he makes a convincing hard man even though he looks physically unfit.  Vincent's the opposite in my view.  I like him as part of the Fox family, and he has a bit of an edge, but he hasn't convinced me as a villain yet - despite his relative youth and physical advantages compared to Phil.

  Spoiler:    I'm so annoyed they've axed Charlie - who was very believable as a possible criminal and all-round nasty piece of work when he first arrived in Albert Square - so that Ronnie can get with Vincent!  They've turned Charlie into an irritating wet rag for some unkown reason.  :Angry:

----------

parkerman (09-09-2015), Perdita (09-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

phil was scary with jane he needs to know what is going on

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2015), tammyy2j (10-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

How on earth would Sharon know that Jane was planning to take the train to Kent? At what point did they discuss her mode of transport?

----------

tammyy2j (10-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Phil had a point about Bobby being dangerous but Jane and Sharon managed to get him also to protect Bobby  :Angry: 

Vincent's mother was good confronting Vincent and Ronnie, I think Vincent wants them caught out and Matthew is probably better with Charlie as he wants him I don't think Ronnie really does

----------

Glen1 (11-09-2015), lizann (11-09-2015), maidmarian (11-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm not ashamed to say the Linda/Nancy scenes brought a tear to my eye.  It's about time Linda's state of mind was addressed.

Anyone notice Kathy had a bruise on her forehead? Punishment from Gavin for her disobedience?  :Ponder: 




> How on earth would Sharon know that Jane was planning to take the train to Kent? At what point did they discuss her mode of transport?


When they'd left the Beale house, Sharon commented to Phil that Jane seemed better after talking to Bobby, so they were in the house during the entire phone conversation.  Presumably travel arrangements were discussed during the call.




> Phil had a point about Bobby being dangerous but Jane and Sharon managed to get him also to protect Bobby


I didn't expect it to, but the writing for the Jane/Phil/Sharon scenes made me believe those characters would conspire to keep the secret (at least for now).  Comparing Bobby to a young Ben really pulled on a guilty Phil's heartstrings, plus he's no fan of Max's after the latter conned Ben.




> ...Matthew is probably better with Charlie as he wants him I don't think Ronnie really does


It's true that Ronnie appears indifferent to Matthew. How will that be explained when she's been desperate for a child for so long? Maybe it's because she was in a coma for months so never properly bonded with him?  :Searchme: 

You're right that Matthew would be better off with his dad who truly loves him.

----------

Glen1 (11-09-2015), maidmarian (11-09-2015), tammyy2j (11-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked Tracey being part of today's show and having lines 

Did Gavin know Archie or also does he know the Square, like was he there before?

It seems him and Kathy are on the run from someone else more dangerous

----------

Dazzle (12-09-2015), lizann (14-09-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

Well, I'm glad to see they've added a bit more to the story than just Kathy suffering at the hands of an abusive and controlling husband. If their lives really are in danger then I can understand more now why she left Ian and Ben. 

Kathy should be proud of herself for walking away, but it's like Phil said, "It's only just beginning".  Men like Gavin never let those they consider their possessions go, and EE warned us that he's gonna be one of the darkest characters we've seen in a long while. 

So I guess Ronnie has finally made a decision over her marriage. I can't say I'm surprised, as it didn't look like she had any feelings for him for a while.

----------

Dazzle (12-09-2015), maidmarian (12-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I liked Tracey being part of today's show and having lines


So did I.  Jane Slaughter was very good.




> Did Gavin know Archie or also does he know the Square, like was he there before?


I've read that Kathy met Gavin through her brother.  If that's true, it seems likely he used to live in the area.

The old photo he looked at was of him (looking surprisingly chirpy) and four other men (presumably his old gang back in the day).  Two of them could have been Eric and Archie Mitchell. One of the men was black, so could have been Vincent's father (we know the Hubbards and Mitchells go way back).  




> It seems him and Kathy are on the run from someone else more dangerous


I wouldn't be surprised if whoever they're running from no longer pose a danger to Kathy's family (if they ever did). He might be saying it just to control her.

I thought Paul Nicholas was very convincing as a sinister, Archie Mitchell type villain.

I believe Kathy is now officially a regular character again.

----------

maidmarian (12-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I've read that Kathy met Gavin through her brother.  If that's true, it seems likely he used to live in the area.
> 
> The old photo he looked at was of him (looking surprisingly chirpy) and four other men (presumably his old gang back in the day).  Two of them could have been Eric and Archie Mitchell. One of the men was black, so could have been Vincent's father (we know the Hubbards and Mitchells go way back).


This whole thing seems to be getting very incestuous with everyone knowing everyone else as well as possibly all being related to each other. Gavin certainly knows the Mitchells of old and especially Archie; the Hubbards have some sort of feud with the Mitchells, but what it is about we are uncertain exactly; Sharon could be Gavin's daughter; Gavin also seems to have known Pete Beale and Den Watts; Gavin may have known the Hubbards as well, if that photo does show Vincent's father. There seem to be a lot of tie-ups between Gavin, the Mitchells, the Hubbards and the Beales..........

----------

Dazzle (12-09-2015), Perdita (12-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Incestuous is the right word parkerman.  I suppose at least we can't complain that no thought's been given to the character of Gavin and his connections to Albert Square.  :Big Grin: 

Here's a link to the picture Gavin looked at:

https://mobile.twitter.com/bbceasten...050880/photo/1

I've seen the first man on the left suggested as being Den Watts.  I can see the resemblance although I'm not 100% sure.  See this picture as a comparison: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...6d7fda3e50.jpgthe next man is possibly Vincent's fatherI've seen some people suggest the man in the middle is possibly Eric Mitchell because there's a resemblance to Philthe next man along is definitely Ted Hills, Kathy's brother (it appears to have been photoshopped from this photo of Brian Croucher, the actor who played Ted Hills: http://www.cloveclub.com/wp-content/...-Croucher1.jpgThe man on the far right is obviously a young Gavin.

What does everyone else think of the photo?

----------

lizann (12-09-2015), maidmarian (12-09-2015), parkerman (12-09-2015), Perdita (12-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Incestuous is the right word parkerman.  I suppose at least we can't complain that no thought's been given to the character of Gavin and his connections to Albert Square. 
> 
> Here's a link to the picture Gavin looked at:
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/bbceastenders/status/642416507453050880/photo/1
> 
> I've seen the first man on the left suggested as being Den Watts.  I can see the resemblance although I'm not 100% sure.  See this picture as a comparison: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/7b/30/8a/7b308a7faa64d488b35fe16d7fda3e50.jpgthe next man is possibly Vincent's fatherI've seen some people suggest the man in the middle is possibly Eric Mitchell because there's a resemblance to Philthe next man along is definitely Ted Hills, Kathy's brother (it appears to have been photoshopped from this photo of Brian Croucher, the actor who played Ted Hills: http://www.cloveclub.com/wp-content/uploads/Brian-Croucher1.jpgThe man on the far right is obviously a young Gavin.
> 
> What does everyone else think of the photo?


You done much better than I could!!Dazzle

Gavin&Ted -yes

Den- very probably -nose similar -hair-line
different .That happens over time -but seems
lower in later pic - rather than higher.?

Vincent -Ive not really thought about his
fathers ethnicity !? I.think Id made an assumption
he was white. I dont know why because I.
dont usually assume- because of my nephew
- which I mentioned on here once!

Eric Mitchell - that was  a surprise to
me - though I can see the resemblence.
I think Ive always had a mental.pic
of him being the same physical type 
as Grant rather than Phil -but don't
know why!
So very well.deduced!!

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> You done much better than I could!!Dazzle


Aww thanks MM, but I can't take the credit because most of the above is taken from comments I've read on other sites.  The only character I recognised straight away was Gavin; I wouldn't know Ted Hills from Adam...  :Embarrassment: 




> Vincent -Ive not really thought about his
> fathers ethnicity !? I.think Id made an assumption
> he was white. I dont know why because I.
> dont usually assume- because of my nephew
> - which I mentioned on here once!


Funnily enough, I was discussing the possibility that Gavin could be Vincent's father* on another thread a few weeks ago.  We haven't been told his ethnicity, so it being him in the photo is just speculation.  If not, I think it's likely to be someone close to Vincent - possibly Claudette's brother?

* Maybe it would be easier to rule out characters who definitely couldn't be Gavin's children...  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (13-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

is sharon father in that picture

----------


## Dazzle

> is sharon father in that picture


That's the million dollar question...  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (13-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> is sharon father in that picture


 Only if Gavin is in it! :Ninja:  :Big Grin:  :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2015)

----------


## Kim

I had Thursday's episode on in the background while I was doing my nails. All I can say how does DTC think that this is good quality entertainment?

Friday's was better. Great to see Tracey with some dialogue. But surely DTC wouldn't need to keep sacking people if he wasn't wasting money on costly scenes like Kathy and Gavin in a helicoper. He has money, we got that looking at his car and his house in Notting Hill when Sharon went there. 

So obvious that Gavin is Sharon's father. Sharon tells Ian that he's practically her brother; next scene is Gavin sitting in his car.

----------

lizann (14-09-2015), parkerman (13-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I had Thursday's episode on in the background while I was doing my nails. All I can say how does DTC think that this is good quality entertainment?


I enjoyed Thursday's episode.  To be fair, it's easier to pick up on the negatives when you're not fully absorbed in the storyline.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (14-09-2015), Perdita (13-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

kathy wanted ian and phil to have ben really dtc changing past for new storyline

 sharon now knows 2 big secrets

 so why did kathy leave her boys and fake her death still no clear explanation or logic

----------


## lizann

kathy wanted ian and phil to have ben really dtc changing past for new storyline

 sharon now knows 2 big secrets

 so why did kathy leave her boys and fake her death still no clear explanation or logic

----------

Perdita (14-09-2015), tammyy2j (14-09-2015)

----------


## Kim

> kathy wanted ian and phil to have ben really dtc changing past for new storyline
> 
>  sharon now knows 2 big secrets
> 
>  so why did kathy leave her boys and fake her death still no clear explanation or logic


Couldn't agree more. Just months before her supposed death Kathy moved house and didn't even bother telling Phil or giving him a new contact number so that he could phone Ben. Then all of a sudden she wants him to have him! Gavin insisted on that now did he? I always thought the details we were given about the crash meant that it couldn't have been faked, but of course continuity or whether something is true to character doesn't count for anything any more.

I expected Kathy to come back thinking that Ben had spent the rest of his childhood with Ian, then go mad when she found out that Phil got him, brought Stella into his life and taught him violence.

Where is Billy? Didn't he and Peggy know Kathy was alive also?

Ronnie is so cruel. She didn't even bother to tell Charlie about Matthew for months and now she doesn't even bother to break it to him gently that she doesn't want to be with him any more. Her and Vincent do my head in and that opening scene of them was a particular low point on Thursday.

----------

tammyy2j (14-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Wow at Kathy and Sharon violent scene, didn't expect that, good showdown though 

Sharon's initial shock as seeing Kathy was well played by Letitia Dean

I agree Ronnie was very cruel and blunt with Charlie, he should claim full custody of Matthew and get spousal support as Ronnie has more money than him, claim the house if he can 

I forgot Billy and Peggy know Kathy is alive too 

Good to have Lauren back, just don't let her too cover for Bobby

----------

Dazzle (15-09-2015), maidmarian (14-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Bit of a pathetic duff duff. We all know she knows who killed Lucy.

----------

Dazzle (15-09-2015), lizann (15-09-2015), tammyy2j (15-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Bit of a pathetic duff duff. We all know she knows who killed Lucy.


She should have gone straight to the police station than to the Beale house and get her innocent dad out

----------

lizann (15-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I loved Sharon's attitude towards Kathy. Considering she knows exactly how it feels having a parent fake their death (I'm glad that wasn't forgotten), her disgust rang very true.  I think she's also probably correct that it would be best for Ian and Ben never to know of their mother's betrayal (but at the same time they do have a right to know).

Of course, Sharon doesn't understand at the moment how controlling Gavin is and that Kathy feared for her kid's lives.

I can't believe what Ronnie did to Charlie - what a cow!  I also can't believe their roles have completely reversed in a couple of months.  Ronnie was the sympathetic one and Charlie was the b*stard after his and Roxy's fling.  I suppose it's true you'd never trust someone again after that, but she seems to be using it as an excuse to get rid of him.  Infuriating!  :Angry: 




> kathy wanted ian and phil to have ben really dtc changing past for new storyline


I agree what Kathy said about leaving Ben to Phil and Ian's care isn't what happened. Wasn't he left to Ian's care but Phil fought for custody? I'm sure Kathy didn't want Phil as Ben's guardian.  Kathy could be lying though, perhaps because she's in denial because she feels so guilty at abandoning her sons.




> so why did kathy leave her boys and fake her death still no clear explanation or logic


We know the major points but not the details.  Gavin owed some dangerous gangsters a lot of money and convinced Kathy their lives (and her whole family's) were in danger if they didn't fake their deaths.  Gavin is sinister and controlling and Kathy was under his spell, so she believed him (that was made clear when they were sitting in the plane).

It's possible he made up the gangster story and just did it for the insurance money, but I'm pretty sure Kathy wouldn't have gone along with that if she'd known.




> Bit of a pathetic duff duff. We all know she knows who killed Lucy.


Jane obviously missed that episode.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

maidmarian (15-09-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

Well, we've learned a little now about what happened to Kathy so far.  We know Gavin is a controlling jerk, putting her through god knows what. We also know that apparently he's on the run from some bad people, and he told her she'd be putting her family in danger if she stayed.  Though I wonder if that was really true, and he was just playing with her?  

Sharon's obviously clueless about the kind of abuse that men like Gavin can do.  Yeah, Kathy looked well, but looks can be deceiving. 

I can understand some of Sharon's reaction, as she went through the same thing with her dad as I recall. But some of what she said sounded petty and childish to me.  "They've got me now!"  Like she's worried Kathy is gonna come back and take over. Personally I think Kathy should take over, as Phil's done a shoddy job with Ben by teaching him violence up to the point of him committing murder, and unaccepting of his homosexuality etc.  And Sharon, while she comes across as a nice person, she is definitely not someone I would call mother of the year considering the way Denny is acting.   I was close to cheering when Kathy finally got some of her spirit back and shoved Sharon.  Sharon so needed a slap! 

Kathy likes Abi's name, but I wonder what she'd say if she actually knew the circumstances of her and Ben's relationship? Not to mention what a freaky girl Abi is becoming.

----------


## storyseeker1

> Jane obviously missed that episode.


I couldn't remember.  I know Lauren knew the truth, and Peter knew that she knew, but did the rest of his family?

----------


## lizann

> I couldn't remember.  I know Lauren knew the truth, and Peter knew that she knew, but did the rest of his family?


 peter told lauren the truth and i thought he told ian and jane he told her but that may be wrong

----------


## lizann

> I couldn't remember.  I know Lauren knew the truth, and Peter knew that she knew, but did the rest of his family?


 peter told lauren the truth and i thought he told ian and jane he told her but that may be wrong

----------


## Kim

> Bit of a pathetic duff duff. We all know she knows who killed Lucy.


I agree, although in fairness some were thinking that Peter wouldn't have told Lauren the whole truth as we didn't hear the words.

Strange that we had a whole scene without Jane noticing/commenting on the fact that Lauren is pregnant. Would have preferred "Stop covering for Bobby or Ian will never see his grandchild" myself.

----------


## Rear window

> I loved Sharon's attitude towards Kathy. Considering she knows exactly how it feels having a parent fake their death (I'm glad that wasn't forgotten), her disgust rang very true.  I think she's also probably correct that it would be best for Ian and Ben never to know of their mother's betrayal (but at the same time they do have a right to know).
> 
> Of course, Sharon doesn't understand at the moment how controlling Gavin is and that Kathy feared for her kid's lives.
> 
> I can't believe what Ronnie did to Charlie - what a cow!  I also can't believe their roles have completely reversed in a couple of months.  Ronnie was the sympathetic one and Charlie was the b*stard after his and Roxy's fling.  I suppose it's true you'd never trust someone again after that, but she seems to be using it as an excuse to get rid of him.  Infuriating! 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree what Kathy said about leaving Ben to Phil and Ian's care isn't what happened. Wasn't he left to Ian's care but Phil fought for custody? I'm sure Kathy didn't want Phil as Ben's guardian.  Kathy could be lying though, perhaps because she's in denial because she feels so guilty at abandoning her sons.
> ...


So who would have got the insurance money if there was any? I'm pretty certain that insurance companies would look oddly at any requests for it to not go to family followed so closely by the  'deaths' ... 
I don't remember much detail from the time it happened - I have a vague memory of Ian going to SA but that's it.

----------


## Rear window

> We know the major points but not the details.  Gavin owed some dangerous gangsters a lot of money and convinced Kathy their lives (and her whole family's) were in danger if they didn't fake their deaths.  Gavin is sinister and controlling and Kathy was under his spell, so she believed him (that was made clear when they were sitting in the plane).
> 
> It's possible he made up the gangster story and just did it for the insurance money, but I'm pretty sure Kathy wouldn't have gone along with that if she'd known.


So who would have got the insurance money if there was any? I'm pretty certain that insurance companies would look oddly at any requests for it to not go to family followed so closely by the  'deaths' ... 
I don't remember much detail from the time it happened - I have a vague memory of Ian going to SA but that's it.

----------


## Kim

> So who would have got the insurance money if there was any? I'm pretty certain that insurance companies would look oddly at any requests for it to not go to family followed so closely by the  'deaths' ... 
> I don't remember much detail from the time it happened - I have a vague memory of Ian going to SA but that's it.


I'm going to guess and say that Gavin's sister would have received it (though if it were a joint policy which it looks like it was, that in itself doesn't explain why Ian didn't get any, with some being left in trust for Ben.) It was Gavin's sister that the Beales were in contact with in 2006, so perhaps she is in on it. Maybe Gavin concocted some explanation for the insurers that Kathy didn't get on with her children so no money was to go to them, though as I've already said, I don't find the way this whole Kathy situation is going realistic. 

Phil has known about this for three years from an email Kathy sent to the Arches? Yet they haven't told us when Phil first saw her again. Hoax emails from dead people do happen; Steven was "Cindy" back in 2007. Surely Phil, having been stalked by Ben little more than 6 months prior, wouldn't just have taken her word for it.

Funnily enough I bought Den's resurrection. My 11 year old self was easily satisfied.

----------


## Dazzle

> Sharon's obviously clueless about the kind of abuse that men like Gavin can do.  Yeah, Kathy looked well, but looks can be deceiving. 
> 
> I can understand some of Sharon's reaction, as she went through the same thing with her dad as I recall. But some of what she said sounded petty and childish to me.  "They've got me now!"  Like she's worried Kathy is gonna come back and take over. Personally I think Kathy should take over, as Phil's done a shoddy job with Ben by teaching him violence up to the point of him committing murder, and unaccepting of his homosexuality etc.  And Sharon, while she comes across as a nice person, she is definitely not someone I would call mother of the year considering the way Denny is acting.   I was close to cheering when Kathy finally got some of her spirit back and shoved Sharon.  Sharon so needed a slap!


To be fair to Sharon, I think she reacted exactly the way most people would have if they discovered the mother of a very close friend had faked their death.  It's even worse for Sharon because she knows exactly how Ian will feel.  She doesn't know why Kathy did it, and at the moment she doesn't want to know because she's so angry on Ian and Ben's behalf.  She's bound to calm down and listen at some stage, although it looks to me like the writers are setting them up as enemies from the off.




> I couldn't remember.  I know Lauren knew the truth, and Peter knew that she knew, but did the rest of his family?


I can't remember either, but I took it from the duff duff that Jane wasn't supposed to realise Lauren knew.




> So who would have got the insurance money if there was any? I'm pretty certain that insurance companies would look oddly at any requests for it to not go to family followed so closely by the  'deaths' ... 
> I don't remember much detail from the time it happened - I have a vague memory of Ian going to SA but that's it.


Gavin's sister "identified" the bodies so she must have been in on it.  It might also come out that some local police were paid to look the other way too.  

If it was Gavin's insurance policy, and his sister was his closest relative after Kathy, surely it would seem natural that she be the beneficiary?




> Funnily enough I bought Den's resurrection. My 11 year old self was easily satisfied.


We're obviously going to be able to find holes if we look for them.  They've engineered a story to bring Kathy back and I'll probably accept it as long as Kathy didn't just cold-heartedly abandon Ian and Ben - which doesn't appear to the case.  It's obvious a lot of thought has gone into the details.

The fact is that truth can sometimes be stranger than fiction, as evidenced by the canoe man story upon which Kathy's resurrection has been loosely based.

----------

Glen1 (15-09-2015), maidmarian (15-09-2015), Rear window (15-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Marcus is a good solicitor, he is tearing each witness apart one by one showing a new suspect each time

Why cant Lauren tell Abi and Cora the truth  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (16-09-2015), Glen1 (15-09-2015), lizann (15-09-2015), parkerman (15-09-2015)

----------


## Kim

I'm finding the line about Ben taking Denny for a hair cut hilarious, seeing as he's about to show up with a new head.

----------

Dazzle (16-09-2015), parkerman (15-09-2015), tammyy2j (16-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

vincent turning ronnie down and charlie going for custody and saying ronnie a killer was enjoyable

 i expect a returning jack or tanya next to know bobby the killer and not do anything i could understand if innocent arrested was nick cotton but his love for ladies and cheating max isn't a true baddin

----------

Dazzle (16-09-2015), maidmarian (16-09-2015), tammyy2j (16-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Interesting to hear Kathy believed Ben was coming with her and Gavin to start their new life.  That softened Sharon towards her somewhat.




> Marcus is a good solicitor, he is tearing each witness apart one by one showing a new suspect each time


He's excellent, but am I wrong in thinking a solicitor wouldn't get up in court and question witnesses like that?




> Why cant Lauren tell Abi and Cora the truth


It's frustrating that Lauren keeps saying "trust me" and they don't question her further.  If she's intent on keeping quiet about Bobby, surely she could invent a reason to explain how she knew for sure Max didn't do it?




> I'm finding the line about Ben taking Denny for a hair cut hilarious, seeing as he's about to show up with a new head.


I laughed about that too.  I expect the new actor playing Denny has much shorter hair than the old one.  :Big Grin: 




> i could understand if innocent arrested was nick cotton but his love for ladies and cheating max isn't a true baddin


Max isn't really an innocent, he just appears so compared to most of the other Albert Square residents.  

As well as all the affairs and generally treating everyone appallingly (so much so that Tanya buried him alive, Lauren tried to run him over and Abi believes he's a murderer), he's conned several residents (including recently Ben).  Am I also right in thinking he knew Kat was going to give false testimony against Alice to save Stacey?  It that's correct, he's getting a taste of his own medicine now.

----------

maidmarian (16-09-2015), tammyy2j (16-09-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> He's excellent, but am I wrong in thinking a solicitor wouldn't get up in court and question witnesses like that?


Yes, you're completely wrong, as that's "exactly" what a solicitor/lawyer is meant to do in a courtroom.  Trust me on this, as this is years of watching courtroom dramas like Perry Mason talking here.

----------

Rear window (16-09-2015), tammyy2j (16-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

I didnt want to reproduce the whole of Dazzles#8922
and when I cut out bits - it goes pear -shaped- sorry

Re Marcus Christie-
in wiki he is referred to as both solicitor and lawyer.
Solicitors and Barristers are both types of lawyers.
Most people if they said 'my lawyer " would mean
a solicitor!

Generally Barristers represent clients charged with
serious crimes in higher courts and are allowed
to wear wig& gown.
Solicitors represent on lower charges often in
magistrates courts. Cant wear wig & gown

There is now another level ie Solicitor Advocate
who can represent clients in higher  courts!!
Marcus hasnt been seen for sometime- perhaps
brushing up.his qualifications?

Ive not been able to see episodes yet; - so can't
say more. The above is a simplistic version
of a complicated system.

No wonder Arthur Daley just used to say
"my brief"!!

----------

Dazzle (16-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I wondered about Marcus as well. When we first knew him he was a solicitor and not a barrister. But, apparently, when he returned last year. Sharon found him through a firm of lawyers. He must have studied hard, had lots of dinners and taken silk.....

----------

Dazzle (16-09-2015), lizann (16-09-2015), maidmarian (16-09-2015), tammyy2j (16-09-2015)

----------


## moonstorm

I have lots of dinners and like to wear silk - can I be a barrister???

----------

parkerman (16-09-2015), tammyy2j (16-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I have lots of dinners and like to wear silk - can I be a barrister???


Of course, moonstorm. There is one other initiation ceremony though - I bet you can guess what that is!  :Big Grin:

----------

moonstorm (16-09-2015), tammyy2j (16-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, you're completely wrong, as that's "exactly" what a solicitor/lawyer is meant to do in a courtroom.  Trust me on this, as this is years of watching courtroom dramas like Perry Mason talking here.


Things are done slightly differently in the US. According to their TV shows it seems any lawyer can represent a client in court, but in the UK higher courts it's traditionally a barrister (in wig and gown) who does so.

I worked for a solicitor's firm a long time ago and we always instructed barristers on big cases that were going to court which is why I was confused as to Marcus' role in court.




> I didnt want to reproduce the whole of Dazzles#8922
> and when I cut out bits - it goes pear -shaped- sorry


Sorry! Some of my posts do get out of hand.  Perhaps I ought to start posting replies individually instead of multi-quoting?  :Embarrassment: 




> There is now another level ie Solicitor Advocate
> who can represent clients in higher  courts!!
> Marcus hasnt been seen for sometime- perhaps
> brushing up.his qualifications?


Thanks!  Solicitor advocate is a new one to me.  It looks like Marcus has gained more qualifications in his years away, either as a solicitor advocate or as a barrister (as parkerman suggests).




> Of course, moonstorm. There is one other initiation ceremony though - I bet you can guess what that is!


I think we can all guess what that is...  :Nono:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (16-09-2015), maidmarian (16-09-2015), moonstorm (16-09-2015), parkerman (16-09-2015), Perdita (16-09-2015), tammyy2j (16-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

I like the multi- comment posts!!
They are interesting and it means.I.
sometimes see things I might otherwise
have missed !!
Its just sometimes I seem.to delete the
one point I want to.refer to-but rest
remain!!
Other times-its fine.

P.S. I.thought Moonstorm was famed
for NOT wearing things!!

----------

Dazzle (16-09-2015), lizann (16-09-2015), moonstorm (16-09-2015), parkerman (16-09-2015), tammyy2j (16-09-2015)

----------


## moonstorm

> Of course, moonstorm. There is one other initiation ceremony though - I bet you can guess what that is!


 :Cheer:   And it's not even that time of year!!

----------


## lizann

> I have lots of dinners and like to wear silk - can I be a barrister???


 i can't afford silk nothing with cotton is there

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2015)

----------


## Kim

> Yes, I wondered about Marcus as well. When we first knew him he was a solicitor and not a barrister. But, apparently, when he returned last year. Sharon found him through a firm of lawyers. He must have studied hard, had lots of dinners and taken silk.....


This is soapland, so I'd say his qualifications were probably faked. Studying is a dirty word in EastEnders it seems. With all the money he had out of Phil back in 2004, he had more than enough to buy fakes/pay someone to sit exams in his name.

----------


## sarah c

> Yes, you're completely wrong, as that's "exactly" what a solicitor/lawyer is meant to do in a courtroom.  Trust me on this, as this is years of watching courtroom dramas like Perry Mason talking here.


no Marcus is a solicitor, it is a Barrister that stands up in Court and questions witnesses?

----------


## maidmarian

> no Marcus is a solicitor, it is a Barrister that stands up in Court and questions witnesses?


Also Solicitor Advocates can lead defence in
murder trials at higher courts in Uk now.

There seem to be quite a number who
are "employed" at well known firms 
and have done so in murder trials
and retrials- in reports on Internet
incuding some trials that have had TV
programmes  made about them.

In the case of Marcus -I would say based
on what Parkerman can remember from
Sharon finding him last year and references
in Wiki- he is now a barrister or we are
meant to believe so.

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2015), parkerman (16-09-2015), tammyy2j (17-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

Marcus is doing a great job whether barrister or solicitor, love him tearing into the witnesses, he is making this long now farce saga of Lucy's murder enjoyable for me, now let him free Max as no one will tell on Bobby not even Max's own daughter to save him

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2015), maidmarian (17-09-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

I've been thinking about the night Lucy died and I am puzzled the police didn't even consider Lucy made it home.

If you think about it, if Max planned to kill Lucy, do the police really believe he was so sloppy up to the moment he killed her by being seen by loads of people, getting blood on his clothes but apparently the murder and moving of the body is was done ingeniously. There is too much of a contrast, and I am surprised the police were too easily swayed because if it was Max, he was making a right mess up to the murder but was a criminal genius afterwards.

After everything that happened to Lucy that night: the drugs, being mugged, hit by whatever that drunk guy was called - surely anyone would just want to go home and start the day fresh. That is exactly what she did but the police didn't even consider it. The body was moved to the common which tells us the location of the murder was at a place where it would reveal who the murderer is. So if you consider that and the fact Lucy would just want to go home - why didn't the police consider if she did make it home. By the point, I don't think Lucy would be in the mood to go into someone else's house.

So, if you consider if she did make it home then the list of suspects is down to the Beales.

Ian: Don't believe he had a vehicle to move her body, unlikely he'd move her body to the common and let it remain their the entire night. He did say she was his favorite child.
Peter: Does have a motive, doesn't have a vehicle and he would of likely told someone and he was on drugs, hardly going to commit a crime ingeniously
Cindy: Would need help moving body, even if she told Ian or Jane, they would of called the police
Bobby: Would need help moving body, well, obviously Jane has a vehicle and she's his mom.

Furthermore, Jane couldn't really of seen Lauren from Masood's house on that video especially if you consider that she just happened to stare out of the window at that exact moment, a moment that could of been important in a murder investigation.

I know that is mostly speculation but it is realistic and makes Lucy's final intentions sense. Anyone would want to go home after that night. I am surprised the police missed this.

----------

tammyy2j (17-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Your mistake is in assuming that the soap police behave like a normal police force when, in fact, they are the modern day equivalents to the Keystone Cops!

----------

tammyy2j (17-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Marsden off the case now?

----------


## sarah c

> Is Marsden off the case now?


Keeble seems to have taken over?

----------

tammyy2j (17-09-2015)

----------


## Kim

> Is Marsden off the case now?


She's in one episode next week I believe.

----------

tammyy2j (17-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Do the police believe Max planned Lucy's murder?  I can't remember that being said.  Jane was incredibly lucky to not have been seen putting Lucy's body in the car and disposing of the body, so presumably Max could have been just as lucky in the same circumstances?

In real investigations the family is always the first place the police look because people are usually murdered by someone close to them.  We weren't shown any intensive questioning of the family but I always assumed it had happened off screen because it would have been just too unrealistic if it hadn't.  Only Jane and Bobby knew Lucy came home.  Jane would of course have lied and presumably she would have coached Bobby to as well (if he was questioned).  She could have told him not to mention Lucy coming back because he'd get into trouble if the police found out he'd hit her.

I'm not sure if the police have seen the video.  I know Emma did but can't remember if it was shown to Keeble etc.

----------

Glen1 (17-09-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Too many twists ,turns and contradictions over a long time . I don't recall  Keeble seeing the video or saying anything about it if she had. 
Thought Marcus had Abi well cornered in tonights ep and then ruined it giving her the perfect opportunity for a bit of witness box arrogance.

----------

Dazzle (18-09-2015), lizann (18-09-2015)

----------


## Kim

I thought Denny was having his hair cut, not dyed. He's gone from blonde to brown overnight!

----------

lizann (18-09-2015), parkerman (18-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I thought Denny was having his hair cut, not dyed. He's gone from blonde to brown overnight!


 thought that was bobby, the old bobby  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 abi you little runt

----------


## lizann

> I thought Denny was having his hair cut, not dyed. He's gone from blonde to brown overnight!


 thought that was bobby, the old bobby  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 abi you little runt

----------


## parkerman

Wow! What an episode! Winston spoke. :Cheer:

----------

lizann (18-09-2015), sarah c (18-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Wow! What an episode! Winston spoke.


 roxy fancies him, he is a smooth talker  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

maidmarian (18-09-2015), parkerman (18-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Wow! What an episode! Winston spoke.


 roxy fancies him, he is a smooth talker  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> roxy fancies him, he is a smooth talker


Roxy fancies too many, especially when they are in a relationship already  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (18-09-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> Roxy fancies too many, especially when they are in a relationship already


Too true.  If it's not someone who is a certifiable nutjob like Sean, or a rapist like Dean, then it's someone who's already involved with someone else.

----------

maidmarian (18-09-2015), parkerman (18-09-2015), tammyy2j (18-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Abi was great in the witness box (not so great for Max though  :EEK!: ).

It's a lot more realistic having the court case stretched over a couple of weeks, but I kind of wish we were getting a couple of episodes intensively focused on it.  I'm still enjoying all the highly improbable twists and turns in the Bobby case.  

Even if Max if found innocent, I hope the truth about Bobby won't be made public any time soon - although if it is, perhaps that's why

  Spoiler:    Ian ends up almost committing suicide?

----------

Glen1 (18-09-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Agree, I  would like to have had  more time focused on the trial. As regards Abi , wouldn't have been surprised to see her finish her final answer to Marcus by sticking her tongue out and saying "so there". The spoiler Dazzle ,wonder if something is going to happen to Jane ?  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (18-09-2015), maidmarian (19-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> The spoiler Dazzle ,wonder if something is going to happen to Jane ?


  Spoiler:    Well Jane is in the photos where Ian's about to jump off a bridge (as is Kathy), so she isn't in prison - yet.

Here's the spoiler post: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...272#post827272

----------

Glen1 (18-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

How many times now has Abi lied and changed her story, she should he charged by now  :Angry:  and why is Lauren still staying quite and covering for Bobby  :Angry: 

Did Gavin find Kathy or did she call him?

Roxy is on Ronnie's side and is playing Charlie, why so he will charged with kidnapping his son?

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2015), Glen1 (18-09-2015), lizann (19-09-2015), maidmarian (18-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I don't find Marcus accusing Abi of Lucy's murder a good enough reason for Lauren to hate Max enough to allow him to go down. She knows he's an innocent man and will therefore be desperate.  I suppose she trusts Jane to get him off yet the latter hasn't given her an explanation of what she's going to say (to my knowledge), so why would she be so confident?  I want to hear her reaffirm that if Max is found guilty she'll tell the truth about Bobby.

I'd also like an explanation of why Peter's not back with Lauren, especially now she's given birth.  A line to the effect that he's started a very good new job and can't get the time off would be sufficient to explain a temporary separation.  Maybe it'll come out that their relationship is in trouble?

Babe's "long dark night of the soul" admission was moving.  It would be a nice touch if she was someone Lee felt he could confide in.




> Did Gavin find Kathy or did she call him?


I'm pretty sure he found her.  The difference in her demeanour when Gavin was there was very apparent.

On another note, I'm very glad to hear that Phil seems genuinely not to have any romantic interest in Kathy.




> Roxy is on Ronnie's side and is playing Charlie, why so he will charged with kidnapping his son?


That's a good idea, I was wondering what Ronnie was up to.

I'm not quite sure whether to be on Ronnie or Charlie's side. I'm a long-term fan of Ronnie's but she's treated Charlie shockingly recently (although to be fair he started it), and I'm not convinced she truly loves Matthew.  However, her admission that she's at the end of her tether rang true and got my sympathy.  I couldn't help but be glad Roxy hadn't betrayed her.  

Also, Charlie's plan to abduct Matthew is wrong however desperate he feels.  I'd sympathise if he'd tried going the legal route and got nowhere.

----------

Glen1 (19-09-2015), tammyy2j (19-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I think at the last count there are eight people (unless I've missed anyone) who know that Max is innocent and that it was Bobby who killed Lucy. I just cannot believe that in real life all eight of them would allow Max to go down for life for a crime they knew he didn't commit.......

----------

Glen1 (19-09-2015), lizann (19-09-2015), maidmarian (19-09-2015), Rear window (19-09-2015), Ruffed_lemur (19-09-2015), tammyy2j (19-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think at the last count there are eight people (unless I've missed anyone) who know that Max is innocent and that it was Bobby who killed Lucy. I just cannot believe that in real life all eight of them would allow Max to go down for life for a crime they knew he didn't commit.......


One being his own daughter

----------

Glen1 (19-09-2015), lizann (19-09-2015), maidmarian (19-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

d

----------


## lizann

glenda addicted to diazepam, is that new or was it known before?

 why is lauren mad at max she is letting him rot in jail

----------


## lizann

glenda addicted to diazepam, is that new or was it known before?

 why is lauren mad at max she is letting him rot in jail

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I think at the last count there are eight people (unless I've missed anyone) who know that Max is innocent and that it was Bobby who killed Lucy. I just cannot believe that in real life all eight of them would allow Max to go down for life for a crime they knew he didn't commit.......


Yes, it's just ridiculous!

----------

parkerman (19-09-2015)

----------


## Kim

> glenda addicted to diazepam, is that new or was it known before?
> 
>  why is lauren mad at max she is letting him rot in jail


Glenda was definitely on some form of medication (Ronnie found them in her bag in January 2010, I think it was.) I'm not sure it was stated what they were. I don't recall addiction being stated or covered, but it may have happened under Kirkwood during another of my off periods with the show.

----------


## Kim

> I think at the last count there are eight people (unless I've missed anyone) who know that Max is innocent and that it was Bobby who killed Lucy. I just cannot believe that in real life all eight of them would allow Max to go down for life for a crime they knew he didn't commit.......


You are right, there are eight:

Jane
Ian
Peter
Lauren
Cindy
Liam
Sharon
Phil

I couldn't buy Peter, Lauren and Cindy from the off, especially Peter and later Lauren, now that Max is in the frame. Phil playing the hardman and trying to get Jane to call the police was similarly ridiculous. Why is it one rule for a Mitchell (especially Phil and Ronnie) and another for everyone else? He wouldn't call the police if the shoe was on the other foot and Jane said as much. Marsden was absolutely right when she said there was something going on the other month because Phil had gone to the police station without being arrested.

----------

parkerman (19-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> You are right, there are eight:
> 
> Jane
> Ian
> Peter
> Lauren
> Cindy
> Liam
> Sharon
> ...


I know they have got shot of Cindy and Liam to foreign parts, but surely they must know what is going on and they, above anyone else (with the possible exception of Lauren), would not allow Max to be put away. Cindy, we know, actually sent that video to Bobby, so she is certainly not afraid to tell the truth. Where is she? And Liam, too, was all for spilling the beans before he left and what with him being related to Max as well......

I really think this is all stretching the bounds of credibility and, yes, I know it's not real life, but to be reasonable and acceptable, EE does have to have a very firm grounding in reality. But here it seems to be in a complete fantasy world.

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2015), Glen1 (19-09-2015), Kim (19-09-2015), maidmarian (19-09-2015), Perdita (19-09-2015), tammyy2j (22-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I really think this is all stretching the bounds of credibility and, yes, I know it's not real life, but to be reasonable and acceptable, EE does have to have a very firm grounding in reality. But here it seems to be in a complete fantasy world.


I agree this storyline's got too far-fetched now.  I don't understand the decision-making going on because it's unnecessary to the story that so many characters know about Bobby.  Some of it just seems to have been done for short-term shock value without thought for the long-term repercussions.

My thoughts on the different characters' reactions (given that I accept EE is set in its own alternate universe and I don't expect or need_ total_ realism):



Jane - I find her covering it up in a moment of madness and now regretting it acceptable.  She has a conscience and has stated many times that she'll confess to the murder rather than see an innocent go down for it.

Ian - acceptable.  He's always been a selfish weasel given to cruelty.

Peter - although he was disgusted at first, I can believe he came to accept it as long as he believed Lucy's death was an accident and a one-off.

Lauren - I can believe she'd go along with Peter as long as nobody else was harmed by the secret (and certainly not her own father).  I can just about accept she'd now trust Jane when she says she'll make sure Max doesn't go down for the murder, but I absolutely won't accept it if she turns her back on him if he's found guilty.  The fact that he told Marcus that Abi "battered" Lucy would _not_ be a good enough reason.

Cindy - I can believe she accepted it as long as she believed Lucy's death was an accident and a one-off.  However, she came to realise Bobby is deeply disturbed.  To be fair, she did send the video, but I don't believe she'd let things lie now just because she's out of the country.  "Out of sight, out of mind" isn't good enough.

Liam - totally unbelievable that he'd let his uncle Max go down and cause his beloved aunt Carol untold stress in the process.

Sharon - I believe that she'd put family above all else (and she does consider Ian to be family).

Phil - has no scruples whatsoever.  As Kim says, the only unbelievable thing about his part in all this is that he went to the police about Ben and threatened to force Jane to confess.



Anyone strongly disagree with my analysis?

----------

maidmarian (19-09-2015), parkerman (19-09-2015), tammyy2j (22-09-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> Phil - has no scruples whatsoever.  As Kim says, the only unbelievable thing about his part in all this is that he went to the police about Ben and threatened to force Jane to confess.


He hates Max cos of him getting one over on Ben with the Arches ... So that's very natural.

The rest of them - well yes Jane I think would rather go to prison herself than let anyone else..

Wasn't there  a rumour there was going to be another death at the hands of Bobby?

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> Phil - has no scruples whatsoever.  As Kim says, the only unbelievable thing about his part in all this is that he went to the police about Ben and threatened to force Jane to confess.


He hates Max cos of him getting one over on Ben with the Arches ... So that's very natural.

The rest of them - well yes Jane I think would rather go to prison herself than let anyone else..

Wasn't there  a rumour there was going to be another death at the hands of Bobby?

----------


## Dazzle

> He hates Max cos of him getting one over on Ben with the Arches ... So that's very natural.


Thanks, I forgot to mention Phil's hatred of Max after he conned Ben. 




> Wasn't there  a rumour there was going to be another death at the hands of Bobby?


I haven't heard that, but that's not to say it won't happen.  Perhaps it could be a Christmas storyline?

----------


## parkerman

I completely agree with your analysis, Dazzle. In the real world I just could not see Lauren, Cindy and Liam allowing Max to go down for murder. Like you, I don't buy Lauren turning on her father for the reason so far given, though I believe something else may happen next week. Not sure what. Jane could never live with herself if Max was found guilty. Yes, the other four I could just about accept might not speak up, though Peter's reaction would, I think, largely depend on what Lauren does. Of all of them, Liam is certainly the one who I just could not see accepting Max being found guilty. In fact I am certain in the real world he would never have allowed it even to go this far.

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2015), maidmarian (19-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I completely agree with your analysis, Dazzle.


 :Thumbsup: 




> Of all of them, Liam is certainly the one who I just could not see accepting Max being found guilty. In fact I am certain in the real world he would never have allowed it even to go this far.


It's bizarre that Liam was ever written as finding out if they couldn't keep his reaction in character.  We're supposed to believe that he was so in love with Cindy his feelings for her trumped all else, but that's never been his personality.  Anyway, they both left thinking it would hit the fan after Bobby saw the video and are now well aware that didn't happen, so why have they turned their backs on the situation?

It might be the writers think "out of sight, out of mind" applies to us, the viewers...  :Wal2l:

----------

parkerman (19-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Im. still perplexed about Lauren!
I thought I had read something that
"might" explain her attitude :  but
cant find it! Wont add to confusion
by guessing/ or possibly mis- rembering!!

So.wait til.next week and see what
happens?

----------

Glen1 (19-09-2015), lizann (19-09-2015), parkerman (19-09-2015)

----------


## Glen1

I believe Dazzle you together with Parkerman and Kim have identified the very core of the problem. This storyline whilst starting off under control and a plan as to where and how it would develop gathered too much momentum and was allowed to spiral out of control . Too many layers were and continue to be added to the point where it's lost touch with what Parkerman has referred to on many occasions "gritty drama". Finally I don't  think the producers understand that this storyline is now barren, let it conclude, move on. Rant over.

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2015), maidmarian (19-09-2015), parkerman (19-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Oh yes, found what I was looking for.   Spoiler:     "Her (Jane) next step is a shocker....She sees Max is frustrated that the court keep on bringing up daughter Abi during his trial. When Lauren and Abi attend the court hearing, they are also stunned at what they hear, and vow to withdraw their support of their father" (Didn't know Abi was supporting him in the first place!). So, apparently, it is something that Jane says in court that makes Lauren withdraw her support.

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2015), Glen1 (19-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Oh yes, found what I was looking for.   Spoiler:     "Her (Jane) next step is a shocker....She sees Max is frustrated that the court keep on bringing up daughter Abi during his trial. When Lauren and Abi attend the court hearing, they are also stunned at what they hear, and vow to withdraw their support of their father" (Didn't know Abi was supporting him in the first place!). So, apparently, it is something that Jane says in court that makes Lauren withdraw her support.


  Spoiler:    I remembered reading that something makes Lauren withdraw her support for Max, but thought that it was Marcus bringing up Abi's "battering" of Lucy that was the cause.  I'm very intrigued now as to what Jane will say to try to get Max off the hook that will outrage Lauren and Abi.

The only thing I can think of is a story about an affair, but while people might believe Jane would keep quiet about it until now, why would Max keep silent about an alibi that could have prevented him being arrested and imprisoned?  I just don't think anyone would buy that.

----------

Glen1 (19-09-2015), maidmarian (19-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

has liam cut all ties with carol and whitney since he left

----------


## Dazzle

> has liam cut all ties with carol and whitney since he left


I wouldn't have thought so because he left on good terms with them, but I can't remember it being mentioned.

----------


## lizann

max has had affairs before even if jane is tanya best mate so lies i cant see what max could do that lauren lets him rot in jail knowing he is innocent, its ridiculous

----------

maidmarian (20-09-2015), tammyy2j (20-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Spoiler:    I remembered reading that something makes Lauren withdraw her support for Max, but thought that it was Marcus bringing up Abi's "battering" of Lucy that was the cause.  I'm very intrigued now as to what Jane will say to try to get Max off the hook that will outrage Lauren and Abi.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is a story about an affair, but while people might believe Jane would keep quiet about it until now, why would Max keep silent about an alibi that could have prevented him being arrested and imprisoned?  I just don't think anyone would buy that.


  Spoiler:     Of course this is all speculation, but even if Jane does say in Court that she had an affair with Max, surely Lauren would know she is lying to get Max off. So it can't be that....or can it?

----------

Dazzle (20-09-2015), Glen1 (20-09-2015), lizann (20-09-2015), maidmarian (20-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Spoiler:     Of course this is all speculation, but even if Jane does say in Court that she had an affair with Max, surely Lauren would know she is lying to get Max off. So it can't be that....or can it?


that was what I thought I.read a couple of
weeks  ago -but couldnt find again and still
havent!- not sure where it was!!

but it doesnt really explain things? possibly
after the revelation but not the current
behaviour??

----------

Dazzle (20-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

I really cant understand why Lauren is still staying quite, even Abi thinks Max is guilty  :Angry:

----------

Glen1 (21-09-2015), lizann (21-09-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> I really cant understand why Lauren is still staying quite, even Abi thinks Max is guilty


Absolutely, why travel all the way from New Zealand ,(which must have been on Walford Airlines considering health and welfare issues with her condition) and not even attempt to contact the authorities to try and get an innocent man freed from a possible life term who as far as she knows is innocent of the crime. Didn't Lauren and Peter have an understanding with Ian and Jane that they wouldn't say anything unless circumstances arose that would reverse that decision ? If this isn't it ,heaven help us!

----------

Dazzle (22-09-2015), lizann (21-09-2015), maidmarian (21-09-2015), parkerman (21-09-2015), Ruffed_lemur (21-09-2015), tammyy2j (21-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Max what ungrateful selfish kids he has, I cant understand why Lauren is letting him go down  :Angry:  Charlie should have got away with Matthew, really shocked he left him behind must have been Ronnie's line about him being like Nick when she herself is turning like Archie

----------

Dazzle (22-09-2015), Glen1 (22-09-2015), lizann (22-09-2015)

----------


## vcdg84

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Sorry had to let that out so frustrated with the Lucy murder storyline now. Why have they written that so many people find out but no one is saying anything?!!!

----------

Dazzle (22-09-2015), Glen1 (22-09-2015), lizann (22-09-2015), maidmarian (22-09-2015), parkerman (22-09-2015), Rear window (21-09-2015), tammyy2j (22-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Didn't Lauren and Peter have an understanding with Ian and Jane that they wouldn't say anything unless circumstances arose that would reverse that decision ? If this isn't it ,heaven help us!


Lauren promised him she'd protect Bobby, but I don't think Peter would agree with what's happening to Max.




> Poor Max what ungrateful selfish kids he has, I cant understand why Lauren is letting him go down


Why Lauren is abandoning Max to his fate is easy to figure out: she's disgusted he's allowing Marcus to try to frame Abi. Whether it's believable that Lauren would do this is a totally different question.  I think most of us (myself included) would say it's not.

Disown him, never speak to him again, never allow him to see his grandchildren - if she's so disgusted with him. But to allow him to be imprisoned for life for something she knows he's one hundred percent innocent of?  I don't buy it for an instant.  Lauren wouldn't do that to a stranger in my opinion, let alone her own father.




> Charlie should have got away with Matthew, really shocked he left him behind must have been Ronnie's line about him being like Nick when she herself is turning like Archie


I think you're right that Charlie left Matthew because of what Ronnie said about Nick, but as far as I'm concerned it was another example of nonsensical writing in this episode.  He was desperate to get Matthew away from Ronnie then changes his mind on a whim at the last moment?  While I'm glad Ronnie still has Matthew (because I'm now persuaded she truly loves him), the writing for Charlie's exit was very poor.

I'm disappointed in EE at the moment.  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (22-09-2015), maidmarian (22-09-2015), parkerman (22-09-2015), tammyy2j (22-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

i'm rapidly losing the will to live over the ridiculous Lucy murder story - or at least the will to carry on watching Eastenders. It is descending rapidly into high farce. I'm expecting the next witness to be Brian Rix losing his trousers as he enters the witness box to be questioned by Coco the Clown..... :Mad:

----------

Dazzle (22-09-2015), Glen1 (22-09-2015), lizann (22-09-2015), maidmarian (22-09-2015), tammyy2j (22-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

peter should be back they should have recast

----------

Glen1 (22-09-2015), maidmarian (22-09-2015), Rear window (22-09-2015), tammyy2j (22-09-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

I agree with the part about Charlie just leaving Matt after everything he went through to get him.  They should've just had him arrested. Not what I wanted, but at least it would have been a more believable exit. 

Lauren sure changed her tune to help Max, although I can understand somewhat.  She's most likely just lashing out in anger over what her dad has done to Abi in court. Hopefully, once she's had a chance to cool down, she'll go back to trying to help him.   I don't know if I agree with what she said to Jane about "Family". I understand that she believes in people having each other's backs, but personally I think what Jane did is more delusion than it is helping.  Bobby is clearly damaged, but she refuses to see it, and is going waaay overboard to protect him. 

I'm sick of the murder story myself!  This is all just getting too plain stupid.

----------

Dazzle (22-09-2015), Glen1 (22-09-2015), lizann (22-09-2015), parkerman (22-09-2015), tammyy2j (22-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Surely Marcus's point about saying Abi could have murdered Lucy is to question the whole premise on which the police have built their case against Max and to show the jury that there is reasonable doubt that he did it as it could equally have been someone else. Lauren should be pleased with this line of questioning as it is designed to get her father off without implicating Bobby in any way.

In any case, what right has Abi got to be so self-righteous? She's the one that dobbed Max in it in the first place? Why shouldn't he fight back? And why Lauren should take Abi's side over all this when she knows the truth is completely beyond me. Bring on Brian Rix and Coco.....

----------

Dazzle (22-09-2015), Glen1 (22-09-2015), maidmarian (22-09-2015), tammyy2j (22-09-2015)

----------


## Rear window

The murder story is pretty crazy now. Abi was involved in scrubbing up blood and the blow could have been dealt by a woman ..( or a child...  nice touch adding that bit)  so should she be arressted and charged if Max is let off? 
Maybe if Marcus makes more accusations towards her (as a way of clearing his client) then maybe Max says it was him after all?  That'd make him the devil and a tiny bit noble at the same time. And it'd be a reason why there'd be no appeal and so no need to have him in it for a year or so. But how long would he get for that? Years and years surely.

I feel quite mixed about Charlie going. I think he came in like his dad - lying - and could have gone out like him too. 
So has Ronnie bonded with Matthew now?  I think that valium storyline is going to show she hasn't and that the child will need his dad to look after him. 

I did see an ad after one episode saying something about they've got some plot maker thing online. Are they after new storylines cos they've run out of sensible ones? :-)

----------

Dougie (23-09-2015), Glen1 (22-09-2015), lizann (22-09-2015), maidmarian (22-09-2015), parkerman (22-09-2015), tammyy2j (22-09-2015)

----------


## Rear window

dup.

----------


## parkerman

> But how long would he get for that? Years and years surely.


Funny you should say that! Because I did notice last night that Inspector Keeble said that the murder was probably unintentional as it was only one blow and not a heavy one at that. I thought it a bit odd that that should suddenly be introduced into the prosecution case and could mean they are leading to a manslaughter verdict instead of murder, which would mean less time in prison.........

----------

Dazzle (22-09-2015), Glen1 (22-09-2015), maidmarian (22-09-2015), Rear window (22-09-2015), tammyy2j (22-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Marcus picking on Abi as a prosecution witness cant be the reason Lauren is letting her innocent dad stay in prison, it is stupid that Lauren came all the way home to let Max stay in, plus how many times now has Abi lied and changed her story, she should he charged by now too  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (22-09-2015), Glen1 (22-09-2015), lizann (22-09-2015), maidmarian (22-09-2015), parkerman (22-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> So has Ronnie bonded with Matthew now?  I think that valium storyline is going to show she hasn't and that the child will need his dad to look after him.


I think the opposite, that she appeared not to have bonded with Matthew and was acting out of character around him because she was so stressed.  I think her desperation to get him back in Monday's episode proved she really does love him.  Hopefully she'll no longer need the valium now.

----------


## lizann

why did charlie leave dot and matthew he knows how bad ronnie can be he should stay and fight for him, i know declan was axed but what a stupid exit

----------

tammyy2j (22-09-2015)

----------


## Dougie

Jake Wood, one word, FANTASTIC !!!!

----------

Dazzle (23-09-2015), lizann (23-09-2015), Ruffed_lemur (23-09-2015), tammyy2j (22-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I really feel sorry for Max, is Carol beginning to doubt his guilt now or does she herself feel guilty over his abuse by Jim as the oldest sibling

I agree Jake is a great actor 

I wish Abi and Lauren were in court to see that side of Max

----------

Dazzle (23-09-2015), Dougie (23-09-2015), maidmarian (22-09-2015), Ruffed_lemur (23-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

G


> is Carol beginning to doubt his guilt now


Well she said, "...but killer, no."

----------

Dazzle (23-09-2015), Glen1 (25-09-2015), lizann (23-09-2015), tammyy2j (23-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

A much better episode on Tuesday. Marcus' second time questioning Max was brilliant and very moving. It was a much needed examination of Max's psyche and made me feel really sorry for him (I agree Dougie that Jake Wood was brilliant in those scenes). I'm glad Carol now thinks him innocent.

For the first time I believed in the supposedly intense attraction between Ronnie and Vincent.  Also, I was relieved that Dot gave voice to our disbelief at Charlie upping and leaving her and Matthew without so much as a goodbye.

Well done to writer Richard Davidson who managed to make both storylines work for me after a very disappointing few episodes.  :Thumbsup:

----------

Dougie (23-09-2015), Glen1 (25-09-2015), lizann (23-09-2015), maidmarian (23-09-2015), parkerman (23-09-2015), Perdita (23-09-2015), Rear window (23-09-2015), tammyy2j (23-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Well done to writer Richard Davidson who managed to make both storylines work for me after a very disappointing few episodes.


It was certainly better, I'll give you that. But I'm still struggling with Lauren's complete change of attitude and the deafening silence coming from Liam.

----------

Dazzle (23-09-2015), Glen1 (25-09-2015), lizann (23-09-2015), maidmarian (23-09-2015), tammyy2j (23-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> It was certainly better, I'll give you that. But I'm still struggling with Lauren's complete change of attitude and the deafening silence coming from Liam.


 yes i don't get lauren's change either

----------


## lizann

> It was certainly better, I'll give you that. But I'm still struggling with Lauren's complete change of attitude and the deafening silence coming from Liam.


 yes i don't get lauren's change either

----------


## Dazzle

> It was certainly better, I'll give you that. But I'm still struggling with Lauren's complete change of attitude and the deafening silence coming from Liam.


I think we need to forget about Liam (and Cindy).  They've obviously dropped off the face of the earth as far as the writers are concerned.  The same goes for Peter: we've still had no explanation as to why he didn't return with Lauren.

As for her, I agree it makes no sense whatsoever and am hoping she'll change her mind (again).  I suppose people's actions in real life often make little sense to others, which is especially noticeable to those of us who read the news.

What a pity that what I thought was a great storyline until very recently has been severely compromised by Lauren's lack of action.  I'm just trying to go with the flow, not think too deeply about it and hope it'll all come out in the wash...  :Wal2l:

----------

maidmarian (23-09-2015), tammyy2j (23-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Abi will and should be mad that Lauren knows for sure Max is innocent and didn't tell her 

I am mad Lauren wont speak up  :Angry: 

Liam should have rang Carol and told her once he and Cindy left

----------

Dazzle (23-09-2015), Glen1 (25-09-2015), lizann (23-09-2015), maidmarian (23-09-2015), parkerman (23-09-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Has Stacey given up on Max, she did believe he was innocent

----------


## Dazzle

> Has Stacey given up on Max, she did believe he was innocent


She believed him but agreed to Martin's request to not get involved.

----------

tammyy2j (24-09-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> She believed him but agreed to Martin's request to not get involved.


Apparently that's gonna change somewhat when Jane gives her testimony in court.  Seems Stacey goes round Jane's to confront about it.

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015), maidmarian (24-09-2015), tammyy2j (24-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I would have thought Lauren and Stacey would have talked since Lauren's return and to see little baby Louie

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015), lizann (24-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

is max not going think lesley beale giving him a false alibi of sex is a tad out of sorts  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 so did vincent kill charlie for ronnie, hoping he didn't that charlie just vanished to return later for his son

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

is max not going think lesley beale giving him a false alibi of sex is a tad out of sorts  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 so did vincent kill charlie for ronnie, hoping he didn't that charlie just vanished to return later for his son

----------

tammyy2j (25-09-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> is max not going think lesley beale giving him a false alibi of sex is a tad out of sorts 
> 
>  so did vincent kill charlie for ronnie, hoping he didn't that charlie just vanished to return later for his son


Well, if Max doesn't figure out something's up with Jane and the Beales by now, he never will.  

It seems that Vincent has killed Charlie, but then again you never know with EE.  Charlie might turn up a few months from now, locked in a cellar somewhere.

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2015), Glen1 (25-09-2015), lizann (25-09-2015), tammyy2j (25-09-2015)

----------


## Rear window

So what will Roxy do?

----------


## tammyy2j

It was good that Charlie returned to Dot and Matthew if only for a short time as Vincent and Ronnie got rid, I hope Vincent hasn't killed him but looks like he did 

Does Dot believe Max is guilty also as she hasn't been to see him or to his court trial

I enjoyed Robbie and his son being back

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2015), Glen1 (25-09-2015), lizann (25-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I was really hoping Jane wouldn't say she was sleeping with Max at the time of Lucy's murder.  While I could be persuaded she had her reasons for keeping quiet about it all this time, I don't believe for an instant Max wouldn't have used his get out of jail free card.  How will that be explained?  Max would not allow himself to be jailed and go through a murder trial just to save Masood's feelings...




> It was good that Charlie returned to Dot and Matthew if only for a short time as Vincent and Ronnie got rid, I hope Vincent hasn't killed him but looks like he did


I was also glad to see Charlie back because I thought what I'd presumed was his exit was highly out of character.  I don't think Vincent's killed him though.  Hopefully we'll find out more tomorrow.




> I enjoyed Robbie and his son being back


Me too.  I was very pleasantly surprised that Dean Gaffney's acting is better than I remembered it.  Maybe he should return permanently because Sonia will soon be the only Jackson left on the square.  I'd prefer Robbie to that banshee Bianca any day.

----------

Glen1 (25-09-2015), maidmarian (25-09-2015), parkerman (25-09-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

Well, I called it. I had a feeling Jane would say she was sleeping with Max at the time, as that was the only excuse I could come up with that would actually sound feasible.  Doesn't look like it's going to stand, though. From what the spoilers are making out, it sounds like Max still gets thrown in the slammer.

----------


## maidmarian

> I was really hoping Jane wouldn't say she was sleeping with Max at the time of Lucy's murder.  While I could be persuaded she had her reasons for keeping quiet about it all this time, I don't believe for an instant Max wouldn't have used his get out of jail free card.  How will that be explained?  Max would not allow himself to be jailed and go through a murder trial just to save Masood's feelings..
> 
> **.reply point 1
> Well Whats.on TV has an exclamation mark after
> the GUILTY heading on next weeks version.!!!
> I have read recently that  things that affect
> juries verdicts are pleading not guilty when
> you.are guilty and there is overwhelming
> evidence against you ( not here) and provision
> ...




**reply point 3**
agreed re Dean.Gaffney - even more so about
Bianca- my ears hurt at the thought!!

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2015), Glen1 (25-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> Well, I called it. I had a feeling Jane would say she was sleeping with Max at the time, as that was the only excuse I could come up with that would actually sound feasible.  Doesn't look like it's going to stand, though. From what the spoilers are making out, it sounds like Max still gets thrown in the slammer.


I could remember reading this prediction
about Jane - early on- but couldnt find it again!
Did u post it on here please?

I dont think.having Jane on his side - will
help.Max much!!

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## lizann

would marcus have max pre warned about jane's alibi lie

----------


## Dazzle

> would marcus have max pre warned about jane's alibi lie


I don't know.  He probably should have, but he knows very well Jane's lying so he might have thought better of giving Max the opportunity of denying permission to call her to the stand.

However, it's not exactly going to make a good impression if the jury notices Max looking astonished at hearing Jane's alibi.

----------

Glen1 (25-09-2015), lizann (25-09-2015), maidmarian (25-09-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> I could remember reading this prediction
> about Jane - early on- but couldnt find it again!
> Did u post it on here please?
> 
> I dont think.having Jane on his side - will
> help.Max much!!


I can't remember which discussion either.

----------


## lizann

> I don't know.  He probably should have, but he knows very well Jane's lying so he might have thought better of giving Max the opportunity of denying permission to call her to the stand.
> 
> However, it's not exactly going to make a good impression if the jury notices Max looking astonished at hearing Jane's alibi.


 i couldn't tell from his expression but did max know

 did sami's mother stay in africa to let him live in uk with Robbie

dean is going punish roxy for Charlie

 is phil getting max off or charged with jury man

----------

Dazzle (26-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I don't know.  He probably should have, but he knows very well Jane's lying so he might have thought better of giving Max the opportunity of denying permission to call her to the stand.
> 
> However, it's not exactly going to make a good impression if the jury notices Max looking astonished at hearing Jane's alibi.


 i couldn't tell from his expression but did max know

 did sami's mother stay in africa to let him live in uk with Robbie

dean is going punish roxy for Charlie

 is phil getting max off or charged with jury man

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> i couldn't tell from his expression but did max know
> 
>  did sami's mother stay in africa to let him live in uk with Robbie
> 
> dean is going punish roxy for Charlie
> 
>  is phil getting max off or charged with jury man


Get Max off considering he's made a deal with Jane.

Although I am not sure how, isn't it suppose to be a unanimous or majority that's the verdict? If the rest of the jury think he is guilty, can the foreman overrule without investigation?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## maidmarian

> Get Max off considering he's made a deal with Jane.
> 
> Although I am not sure how, isn't it suppose to be a unanimous or majority that's the verdict? If the rest of the jury think he is guilty, can the foreman overrule without investigation?


The hope is for an unanimous verdict.
If not possible then judge can accept a
majority verdict where at least 10 are agreed.

If not there is no verdict -the foreman
could nobble a couple of jurors - making only
9 agreed.
He couldnt overrule as all jurors go back into
court - whilst out they can send questions to
judge.
If less than 10 agree and that doesnt change
- there is no verdict and another trial would be
needed.

Above is for England & Wales.Other countries vary!
theres quite a bit more procedure than Ive given!

----------

Dazzle (26-09-2015), Glen1 (26-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Get Max off considering he's made a deal with Jane.
> 
> Although I am not sure how, isn't it suppose to be a unanimous or majority that's the verdict? If the rest of the jury think he is guilty, can the foreman overrule without investigation?


The hope is for an unanimous verdict.
If not possible then judge can accept a
majority verdict where at least 10 are agreed.

If not there is no verdict -the foreman
could nobble a couple of jurors - making only
9 agreed.
He couldnt overrule as all jurors go back into
court - whilst out they can send questions to
judge.
If less than 10 agree and that doesnt change
- there is no verdict and another trial would be
needed.

Above is for England & Wales.Other countries vary!
theres quite a bit more procedure than Ive given!

----------


## Dazzle

> i couldn't tell from his expression but did max know


I thought he looked surprised in Thursday's episode when Jane first mentioned the affair.  She's behaving very strangely and was totally unconvincing under cross-examination.




> did sami's mother stay in africa to let him live in uk with Robbie


Sami's staying with Robbie until his mum finishes college.




> dean is going punish roxy for Charlie


I feel sorry for Roxy obviously, but I like that they're writing Dean as more obviously a nasty piece of work now and not a poor confused young man who accidentally raped Linda.  :Wal2l: 

I wonder how dark his and Roxy's relationship will get, and what Ronnie will do about it? 

I'm certain Ronnie and Vincent haven't killed Charlie.  There's been absolutely no evidence of it onscreen which usually means it didn't happen.  I think Ronnie asked Vincent to scare Charlie off, although he could have gone further of course.




> is phil getting max off or charged with jury man


I thought the jury foreman would come into play because I recognised him as an actor rather than an extra.  I suppose Phil will pay him off or threaten him (and possibly other jury members too).

Maybe it'll be inspired by the excellent film "12 Angry Men" starring Henry Fonda, where one jury member totally changes the mind of the other eleven in a masterclass of persuasion.

----------

Glen1 (26-09-2015), maidmarian (26-09-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

Well, it looks like EE is finally starting to show Dean as more villain than tortured soul. The scene where he seemed to accidentally burn Roxy reminded me of a similar scene that EE used years ago with Ben and...Sheila, was it?  I vaguely recall that when she first started bullying Ben, she took a teaspoon right out of a hot cup and slightly burned him with it, claiming it to be a joke/accident.  (Ever get the feeling that EE is running out of original ideas?) 

Dean's certainly taking his chances, by threatening Roxy "Mitchell".  After all, look what happened to Sheila, and that guy who Ronnie killed.  You'd think Dean would have more sense than to go after a Mitchell?  Then again, maybe he is just plain insane after all.  

Still no clear answer over what's happened to Charlie.  It's starting to look more like he's really down for the count. 

Seems like Mas is starting to figure Jane out, too.  At the rate he was going, it looks like he might be the next person to find out the truth.  (Pretty soon the whole square will know)

----------


## parkerman

> The scene where he seemed to accidentally burn Roxy reminded me of a similar scene that EE used years ago with Ben and...Sheila, was it?


Stella

----------


## lizann

could dean have got rid of charlie

----------


## storyseeker1

I seriously doubt it, since he wasn't there when Ronnie and Vincent met Charlie just before he disappeared, and Vincent told Ronnie "It's been sorted".

----------

Dazzle (26-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

charlie wallet thrown in bin near massod stall where roxy works very convenient like someone wanted roxy to find it

----------


## Dazzle

> charlie wallet thrown in bin near massod stall where roxy works very convenient like someone wanted roxy to find it


It was a stupid way to get rid of evidence which is one of the reasons I'm sure Charlie's not dead.  I think there were better places to put the wallet other than a bin if the intention was for Roxy to find it.

----------

Glen1 (26-09-2015), maidmarian (26-09-2015), tammyy2j (27-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> It was a stupid way to get rid of evidence which is one of the reasons I'm sure Charlie's not dead.  I think there were better places to put the wallet other than a bin if the intention was for Roxy to find it.


Could Charlie perhaps have faked his own disappearance, he let Roxy see he was back as he went out with Matthew to be seen and his wallet found near where Roxy works, breaking the bond between Roxy and Ronnie is the ultimate way to punish Ronnie, Roxy does think Ronnie is responsible for Charlie's disappearance

----------

Dazzle (28-09-2015), Glen1 (28-09-2015), lizann (28-09-2015), maidmarian (28-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Could Charlie perhaps have faked his own disappearance, he let Roxy see he was back as he went out with Matthew to be seen and his wallet found near where Roxy works, breaking the bound between Roxy and Ronnie is the ultimate way to punish Ronnie, Roxy does think Ronnie is responsible for Charlie's disappearance


I like the idea of Charlie having faked his death.

----------


## Rear window

> I like the idea of Charlie having faked his death.


To disrupt the rather strong sister bond?

----------


## Rear window

> I like the idea of Charlie having faked his death.


To disrupt the rather strong sister bond?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

But then why would Vincent wash his clothes?

----------


## parkerman

It could very well be something that Charlie and Vincent have concocted between them as we have had plenty of hints that Vincent (and his mother) have a long standing "history" with the Mitchells and are trying to get even, so this could be something that Charlie and Vincent have connived at to hurt Ronnie and Roxy in some way.

On the other hand, I could be talking complete rowlocks! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015), tammyy2j (28-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

:


> But then why would Vincent wash his clothes?


Thought it might look suspicious if took
them to launderette :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Go Max, Go!!!

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015), maidmarian (28-09-2015), Rear window (29-09-2015), tammyy2j (28-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I wish Lauren spoke up and told all including Abi that Max is innocent at least Stacey and Carol believe him 

Did Phil get Max sent down to help protect Ben and Jay?

How did Max escape, he isn't exactly a master criminal  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I enjoyed the Mick and Shirley scene, Mick is right Shirley needs to pick a side make a stance as sometimes it seems she is on Mick's side and believes Linda, I hope Shirley is the catalyst of Dean's downfall and hears him admit to the rape

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Verdict was obvious but didn't expect Max to make a run for it. I wonder if this is his actual exit or if this is more to come for him.

----------


## vcdg84

Well that was pretty ridiculous!! Are children now writing the scripts??!! That was Max's exit for his year off so all before the trail was pointless. If he's safely on the run the writers have another year before they need to rake up the Lucy story again.

----------

Glen1 (29-09-2015), lizann (29-09-2015), parkerman (28-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Couldn't agree more, vc. Eastenders has plumbed the depths now. That episode was dire. That's all I have to say.

----------

Glen1 (29-09-2015), vcdg84 (28-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Couldn't agree more, vc. Eastenders has plumbed the depths now. That episode was dire. That's all I have to say.


I didn't enjoy it either (apart for the Mick scenes), although I thought Max escaping was quite funny in a farcical way.

The twists and turns in this storyline are way out of hand and characters are behaving nonsensically. There was no reason given for Lauren changing her mind about her father yet again.  It took about two sentences for Phil to change Sharon's mind from being dead set on getting a divorce.

Unfortunately, EE is more style than substance at the moment. I get what they're trying to do, and there's no doubt most of us love unexpected twists and thrills, but we also need depth and an insight into characters to make for a satisfactory viewing experience.  It's no accident that my favourite scenes tonight were character-led ones of Mick and Shirley quietly talking about their emotional differences.




> To disrupt the rather strong sister bond?


_If_ Charlie faked his death, I'd say his motivation would be to punish Ronnie and to bide his time before his next move.  Turning Roxy against her sister would definitely punish Ronnie.




> On the other hand, I could be talking complete rowlocks!


Not possible!  :Big Grin: 




> I wonder if this is his actual exit or if this is more to come for him.


Max is listed for Tuesday and Thursday's episodes.




> Did Phil get Max sent down to help protect Ben and Jay?


I thought he was genuine in trying to get Max off.  He could easily protect Ben and Jay by telling the truth if necessary.  He admitted the jury foreman was greedy and untrustworthy, but perhaps the latter was simply unable to convince the rest of the jury of Max's innocence.  It was a big ask.




> I hope Shirley is the catalyst of Dean's downfall and hears him admit to the rape


Yes, Shirley needs to play a big part in Dean's downfall in order to redeem her - in our eyes and her family's.

----------

Glen1 (29-09-2015), maidmarian (29-09-2015), tammyy2j (29-09-2015)

----------


## stendersfan

Max Branning running was the funniest thing I'd seen on EE for a long long time. Hilarious.

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015), Glen1 (29-09-2015), lizann (29-09-2015), tammyy2j (29-09-2015)

----------


## stendersfan

How long is he going to hide out for? This could be amazing - hiding for weeks under Jane's bed!!

----------

sarah c (29-09-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> I thought he was genuine in trying to get Max off.  He could easily protect Ben and Jay by telling the truth if necessary.  He admitted the jury foreman was greedy and untrustworthy, but perhaps the latter was simply unable to convince the rest of the jury of Max's innocence.  It was a big ask.


Did we see Phil ask him to find him not guilty? It's good either way for Phil, probably more fun if Max goes down as revenge and cos it protects the boys.

----------

stendersfan (29-09-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> I thought he was genuine in trying to get Max off.  He could easily protect Ben and Jay by telling the truth if necessary.  He admitted the jury foreman was greedy and untrustworthy, but perhaps the latter was simply unable to convince the rest of the jury of Max's innocence.  It was a big ask.


Did we see Phil ask him to find him not guilty? It's good either way for Phil, probably more fun if Max goes down as revenge and cos it protects the boys.

----------


## stendersfan

This is England 2015!

----------


## parkerman

> I thought Max escaping was quite funny in a farcical way.


I did mention some time ago that the court scenes were just awaiting the arrival of Brian Rix with his trousers falling down to be cross examined by Coco the Clown. It seems the scriptwriters were reading this board!

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015), Glen1 (29-09-2015), lizann (29-09-2015), maidmarian (29-09-2015), Perdita (29-09-2015), Rear window (29-09-2015), tammyy2j (29-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Did we see Phil ask him to find him not guilty?


No, we didn't see what Phil said to the foreman and we only have his word for what went down between them.  Although I said I think Phil was telling the truth that he bribed him to get a not guilty verdict, the truth is we can't trust anything he says.

----------


## Dazzle

> Max Branning running was the funniest thing I'd seen on EE for a long long time. Hilarious.


It's a shame it was probably intended to be deadly serious.  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

max's escape was like from a spoof bourne or bond film

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015), Glen1 (29-09-2015), maidmarian (29-09-2015), parkerman (29-09-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> It's a shame it was probably intended to be deadly serious.


The punch of the copper (Emma's(?) ex) was lovely touch I thought.

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> It's a shame it was probably intended to be deadly serious.


The punch of the copper (Emma's(?) ex) was lovely touch I thought.

----------


## stendersfan

The real reason why Max broke out of court.
LOL:


https://www.mixital.co.uk/digitalmake/ben4ypmv7e

----------


## lizann

> The punch of the copper (Emma's(?) ex) was lovely touch I thought.


 didn't realise that was the copper

 some talk of max getting shot by a cop being in a coma

----------


## lizann

> The punch of the copper (Emma's(?) ex) was lovely touch I thought.


 didn't realise that was the copper

 some talk of max getting shot by a cop being in a coma

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

For the love of God Max, out the truth.

I'd be satisfied if Jane goes down for Lucy's murder tbh, she acts like she wants to do the right thing but she is so fricking inconsistent.

----------


## lizann

wait max will want to cover for bobby too when he hears the truth

 be good if phil got arrested for it, ian let him go down revenge for bullying him also where is ian gone again to now?

 dot believes max is guilty

----------


## lizann

wait max will want to cover for bobby too when he hears the truth

 be good if phil got arrested for it, ian let him go down revenge for bullying him also where is ian gone again to now?

 dot believes max is guilty

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Why would Max keep quiet?

----------


## lizann

> Why would Max keep quiet?


 everyone is to protect bobby, the writing has gone awful

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> everyone is to protect bobby, the writing has gone awful


Do we know if the truth about Bobby is to come out in the near future or is it up in the air atm?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> everyone is to protect bobby, the writing has gone awful


Do we know if the truth about Bobby is to come out in the near future or is it up in the air atm?

----------


## lizann

> Did we see Phil ask him to find him not guilty? It's good either way for Phil, probably more fun if Max goes down as revenge and cos it protects the boys.


 he paid for guilty

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

So Max is just able to go back to the Square and go to Jane's house without being seen....except by Brian Rix, Coco, Corporal Jones and Kenneth Williams of course.....

----------


## lizann

> So Max is just able to go back to the Square and go to Jane's house without being seen....except by Brian Rix, Coco, Corporal Jones and Kenneth Williams of course.....


 max branning new jason bond or james bourne  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (29-09-2015), tammyy2j (30-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> So Max is just able to go back to the Square and go to Jane's house without being seen....except by Brian Rix, Coco, Corporal Jones and Kenneth Williams of course.....


 max branning new jason bond or james bourne  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

Yet more ridiculous twists and turns in the Lucy storyline!  Why didn't Lauren speak up in the court foyer when Jane called Keeble over?  She just let Sharon take control of the situation which is totally out of character.  :Wal2l: 

Saying that, I'm looking forward to the confrontation between Max and Jane.  I hope it's written by one of the better writers who can add some much-needed emotional depth to the conversation.  We saw the heights that can be achieved when Max was giving evidence.




> wait max will want to cover for bobby too when he hears the truth


I was thinking that but hopefully that'd be a step too far even for DTC...  :EEK!: 




> Do we know if the truth about Bobby is to come out in the near future or is it up in the air atm?


  Spoiler:    Apparently Bobby's going to get worse so I don't think the truth is coming out in the very near future.  Possibly in a few months.

I've said all along that I'd love the show to follow Bobby growing up and developing into a full on villain.  There was no need for all this sensationalist nonsense about covering for him that's overshadowed everything else.  The case could have just quietly gone cold as do many real-life murder cases.  




> he paid for guilty


Well done to those who guessed Phil paid the foreman for a guilty verdict!  :Clap:   It didn't cross my mind at the time, but it seems obvious with hindsight.

----------

Glen1 (30-09-2015), lizann (30-09-2015), maidmarian (30-09-2015), parkerman (30-09-2015), Rear window (30-09-2015), stendersfan (30-09-2015), tammyy2j (30-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

What was the point of Lauren's return if she don't speak up  :Angry:  I am getting so frustrated watching it now but yet I still carry on doing so  :Embarrassment: 

Phil's bullying and Jane's baby manipulation all worked on Lauren, I thought she had some backbone and was stronger 

I am also surprised at good christian Dot, nasty Nick Cotton's mother who forgave Ben for killing Heather to take such a negative stance on Max her step son 

At least Stacey is fighting his corner and even Dean was a voice of reason telling Shirley he could be innocent

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2015), lizann (30-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> At least Stacey is fighting his corner and even Dean was a voice of reason telling Shirley he could be innocent


Dean's was a self-serving remark though. As in, "Just because people have accused me of rape, doesn't mean I did it. I'm innocent as well."

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2015), Glen1 (30-09-2015), moonstorm (30-09-2015), Rear window (30-09-2015), tammyy2j (30-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Dean's was a self-serving remark though. As in, "Just because people have accused me of rape, doesn't mean I did it. I'm innocent as well."


Yes true it was but everyone else was branding Max guilty even with an alibi from Jane which no one besides Stacey is questioning

----------


## lizann

where is ian gone to again, where was bobby when ian at court

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes true it was but everyone else was branding Max guilty even with an alibi from Jane which no one besides Stacey is questioning


Dean couldn't care less about Max, his sole concern is about people judging himself guilty of raping Linda.  Are we supposed to believe from what he said that he still considers himself innocent?

----------

lizann (30-09-2015), maidmarian (30-09-2015), parkerman (30-09-2015), tammyy2j (30-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Dean couldn't care less about Max, his sole concern is about people judging himself guilty of raping Linda.  Are we supposed to believe from what he said that he still considers himself innocent?


 yes

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Dean couldn't care less about Max, his sole concern is about people judging himself guilty of raping Linda.  Are we supposed to believe from what he said that he still considers himself innocent?


 yes

----------


## parkerman

> where is ian gone to again, where was bobby when ian at court


Where does any child go to in Soapland when their parents are required in a storyline?

----------


## Rear window

> Where does any child go to in Soapland when their parents are required in a storyline?


Upstairs washing their hands or downstairs eating beans?

----------


## Rear window

> Where does any child go to in Soapland when their parents are required in a storyline?


Upstairs washing their hands or downstairs eating beans?

----------


## lizann

> Where does any child go to in Soapland when their parents are required in a storyline?


 neverland

----------


## lizann

> Where does any child go to in Soapland when their parents are required in a storyline?


 neverland

----------


## maidmarian

Spoiler:    

I've said all along that I'd love the show to follow Bobby growing up and developing into a full on villain.  There was no need for all this sensationalist nonsense about covering for him that's overshadowed everything else.  The case could have just quietly gone cold as do many real-life murder cases.  


**that would be more realistic than what's
happening at the mo**

Well done to those who guessed Phil paid the foreman for a guilty verdict!  :Clap:   It didn't cross my mind at the time, but it seems obvious with hindsight.[/QUOTE]

Ive missed bits - so I think I assumed that 
he was wanting "not guilty" (usual expectation)
but when you think.about it Phil knows  Jane 
- so he wouldn't put her on the side of someone
 he wanted to be found innocent.Not his biggest 
fan but hes a lot more astute than that!!

The Bobby story has been a disappointment
over what it could be. Mainly writing ridiculous
scenes but for me also.Janes over- involvement.
I can understand panic-but she doesn't
think logically at all.
In real life if Bobby went along his current
path-she would be another early victim!

Still its been  very entertaining reading
Parkermans "Carry-on" references.

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2015), parkerman (30-09-2015), tammyy2j (30-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> The Bobby story has been a disappointment
> over what it could be. Mainly writing ridiculous
> scenes but for me also.Janes over- involvement.
> I can understand panic-but she doesn't
> think logically at all.
> In real life if Bobby went along his current
> path-she would be another early victim!


There was so much potential for seeing Bobby grow and develop into a psychopath, with the Beales being in denial about it for years.  That could still happen I suppose, but far too many people know he killed Lucy to keep it quiet for much longer.

It's not just Jane that's thinking illogically, although she's the worst of course.  Everyone involved is going to ludicrous lengths to cover for an accidental killing by a young boy.  Even worse, they keep changing their minds episode by episode.  Why for instance did Jane suddenly decide during the latest episode that she could live with Max being found guilty after the lengths she's gone to get him off?

None of it makes sense and it feels like the writers are making it up as they go along.  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (01-10-2015), maidmarian (30-09-2015), parkerman (30-09-2015), Rear window (30-09-2015), tammyy2j (30-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I think Lauren has changed her mind at least half a dozen times. I'm not sure as I've lost count!

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2015), Glen1 (01-10-2015), lizann (30-09-2015), maidmarian (30-09-2015), tammyy2j (30-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Dean couldn't care less about Max, his sole concern is about people judging himself guilty of raping Linda.  Are we supposed to believe from what he said that he still considers himself innocent?


I agree he don't care about Max but him and Stacey were the only two vocal about him being innocent even if Dean's opinion was aimed more at himself being innocent which I think he truly does believe

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> None of it makes sense and it feels like the writers are making it up as they go along.


I haven't looked at who has written each episode but I'm just wonding if one writer thinks that Lauren wants to free Max, whereas another one thinks she wants Max to go to jail and similarly with Jane. And each writer then writes the episode in their own way, which would explain the inconsistency, though not why DTC would allow that to happen!



(Actually, I don't really think that but it seems as good an explanation as any and whatever the reason for the inconsistencies it can't be much better.)

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2015), Glen1 (01-10-2015), lizann (30-09-2015), maidmarian (30-09-2015), Rear window (01-10-2015), tammyy2j (01-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think Lauren has changed her mind at least half a dozen times. I'm not sure as I've lost count!


And Abi also changing her story many times about the night Lucy died

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I haven't looked at who has written each episode but I'm just wonding if one writer thinks that Lauren wants to free Max, whereas another one thinks she wants Max to go to jail and similarly with Jane. And each writer then writes the episode in their own way, which would explain the inconsistency, though not why DTC would allow that to happen!


According to Wikipedia there's nearly 200 people currently writing scripts for Eastenders!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...embers#Writers

While that explains minor inconsistencies in the quality and tone of each episode, each writer receives a detailed outline for their episodes (which I believe are produced and overseen by the story editors), from which they write the script.  Then obviously the finished product will be checked by other staff before being filmed.  

There's no way DTC has the time to check each script for inconsistencies - or even have input into every story/episode - but I'm afraid as the boss the buck stops with him.

----------

Glen1 (01-10-2015), maidmarian (01-10-2015)

----------


## vcdg84

Tonight's episode just confirmed for me that the Lucy story will drag on for another year until Max's return! Yawn yawn yawn.........

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Tonight's episode just confirmed for me that the Lucy story will drag on for another year until Max's return! Yawn yawn yawn.........


Not necessarily, they certainly cant leave Max's story there. Max could get off and then leave the square.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Tonight's episode just confirmed for me that the Lucy story will drag on for another year until Max's return! Yawn yawn yawn.........


Not necessarily, they certainly cant leave Max's story there. Max could get off and then leave the square.

----------


## vcdg84

I hope you're right!

----------


## Rear window

What was funniest?

Him asking if he'd fit in the boot that she'd put Lucy in, or him screaming and telling the world it was Bobby?
Now everyone knows and no one believes it.

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2015), lizann (01-10-2015), maidmarian (02-10-2015), tammyy2j (02-10-2015)

----------


## Rear window

dup.

----------


## lizann

> What was funniest?
> 
> Him asking if he'd fit in the boot that she'd put Lucy in, or him screaming and telling the world it was Bobby?
> Now everyone knows and no one believes it.


 stacey does

 max has the worse kids ever in abi and lauren, all he ever did was be a cheat so over use max jnr

----------


## storyseeker1

So Max is gonna spend his year off in jail then. What a shame, as I was hoping he'd go on the run with Carol.  What a bitch Abi is, selling out her dad. I hope that when the truth finally does come out, she tops herself out of guilt! 

Ugh, I've had a horrible thought.  Since Max is gone for a year, does that mean Bobby's secret won't be revealed until a year from now either?   Seriously, they're not gonna drag this on for all that time, are they???!

----------


## lizann

> Not necessarily, they certainly cant leave Max's story there. Max could get off and then leave the square.


 hope he does 

 ian tries to kill himself soon could bobby be charged and taken away

 massod knows something was up with jane maybe he will have some decency and get max out as his kids wont

----------


## Rear window

> So Max is gonna spend his year off in jail then. What a shame, as I was hoping he'd go on the run with Carol.  What a bitch Abi is, selling out her dad. I hope that when the truth finally does come out, she tops herself out of guilt! 
> 
> Ugh, I've had a horrible thought.  Since Max is gone for a year, does that mean Bobby's secret won't be revealed until a year from now either?   Seriously, they're not gonna drag this on for all that time, are they???!



I've got a free soap mag come through the door this morning. There's a page on EE I was going to scan in and put on spoilers when I get a chnge. Didn't know if I  should ask someone first...

----------


## Rear window

> So Max is gonna spend his year off in jail then. What a shame, as I was hoping he'd go on the run with Carol.  What a bitch Abi is, selling out her dad. I hope that when the truth finally does come out, she tops herself out of guilt! 
> 
> Ugh, I've had a horrible thought.  Since Max is gone for a year, does that mean Bobby's secret won't be revealed until a year from now either?   Seriously, they're not gonna drag this on for all that time, are they???!



I've got a free soap mag come through the door this morning. There's a page on EE I was going to scan in and put on spoilers when I get a chnge. Didn't know if I  should ask someone first...

----------


## Dazzle

At last, a character finds out the truth about Bobby and doesn't try to cover it up!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer: 

It's a shame the justice system won't believe him, but now Max knows the truth I'd like to see Marcus Christie play detective for his appeal.  Stacey would help I'm sure.




> What a bitch Abi is, selling out her dad. I hope that when the truth finally does come out, she tops herself out of guilt!


I think Abi genuinely believes Max murdered Lucy.  I suppose at least she's not willing to cover up the crime like most of the other characters (behaviour which we've all been decrying).




> I've got a free soap mag come through the door this morning. There's a page on EE I was going to scan in and put on spoilers when I get a chnge. Didn't know if I  should ask someone first...


You don't need to ask.  Just make sure it goes in the EE spoilers forum in the appropriate thread.  You can make a thread if there's not one already for that week.



I enjoyed that episode.  :Smile:

----------

maidmarian (02-10-2015), Perdita (02-10-2015), tammyy2j (02-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

jake wood knocked it out of the park again acting stakes, him and lindsey are big losses

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2015), maidmarian (02-10-2015), tammyy2j (02-10-2015)

----------


## stendersfan

Well Max managed to finish his sentence. Lot's of times. "It was Bobby!!" Loved Max today.



"IT WAS BOBBY!!!"

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2015), lizann (02-10-2015), maidmarian (02-10-2015), Rear window (02-10-2015), tammyy2j (02-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I miss a lot of EastEnders now, missed last night .. what happened with Max? Last I saw he was escaping from the courtroom ..

----------


## parkerman

The Fairy Godmother tried to wave her magic wand to make everything better but the two Ugly Sisters had other ideas and while they were carrying on a conversation saying, "He's behind you!. "Oh no he isn't!", "Oh yes he is!", the wicked witch and her flying monkeys broke in and grabbed Max, taking him off to their lair, never to be seen again...at least till his contract starts again next year.


Or, in other words, Max had turned up at Jane's house wanting to know why she had given him a false alibi. Jane didn't say why but said she would help Max escape. She was going to drive him to Wales so he could catch a ferry to Ireland. But he wouldn't go without saying goodbye to his daughters and grandson first (as you do, when the police are all over the Square and speed is of the essence). Jane went to get them at Carol's, but they weren't there. Carol realised what was going on and went over to see Max and said she'd go with him. When Lauren and Abi eventually turned up and were told their father wanted to see them before going on the run, Abi phoned the police. Oh yes, Stacey also came to see Max at some point. As the police arrived to take Max away, he twigged that Jane was protecting Bobby and as he was taken out he shouted at the police and everyone who just happened to be standing around in the Square at the time (including Winston), that Bobby was the killer. Stacey looked suitably thoughtful.

P.S. Max also discovered that Lauren had known all along that Bobby had done it and wasn't best pleased! He told Abi and Lauren that they were both dead to him.

----------

lizann (02-10-2015), maidmarian (02-10-2015), moonstorm (02-10-2015), Perdita (02-10-2015), Siobhan (02-10-2015), tammyy2j (02-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I wish they had the omnibus edition at a reasonable hour, loved catching up on a Saturday or Sunday afternoon. Thank you parkerman for the details  :Smile:

----------

maidmarian (02-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

max didn't tell abi she was dead to him only lauren, he didn't see abi who called cops on him 

 lauren is worse that abi who she is trying to get away from mitchell family as too much influence over her a bit rich coming from lauren with beales

 i be interested to see what abi would do if she overheard lauren, jane or phil or sharon discussing truth

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2015), Perdita (02-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

max didn't tell abi she was dead to him only lauren, he didn't see abi who called cops on him 

 lauren is worse that abi who she is trying to get away from mitchell family as too much influence over her a bit rich coming from lauren with beales

 i be interested to see what abi would do if she overheard lauren, jane or phil or sharon discussing truth

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

It is kind of obvious where this is going. Maybe my earlier joke about Tamwar finding out isn't so far from the truth.

Stacey confronts Jane, keeps quiet >> She'll eventually tell Martin and keep quiet >> He'll tell Kush and keep quiet >> He'll tell Shabnam and keep quiet >> She'll tell her dad and Tamwar.
Boom, there is the next year or so of Lucy beale story till Max returns.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## tammyy2j

I am hoping for a twist tonight 

I felt sorry for Max even though he did want to leave Alice in prison to help Stacey with Janine, also still think Max loves Stacey 

Jane was helping Lucy's "killer Max" with a false alibi and now escape the country, she has to be in trouble and everyone should be questioning why

I would imagine everyone will talking about Max accusing Bobby with Stacey believing Max, others like Massod, Mick and Carol may believe it was Bobby over past conversations with Ian and Jane 

Lauren is awful way more so than Abi, Abi thinks Max is guilty

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2015), lizann (02-10-2015), maidmarian (02-10-2015), Perdita (02-10-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I am hoping for a twist tonight 
> 
> I felt sorry for Max even though he did want to leave Alice in prison to help Stacey with Janine, also still think Max loves Stacey 
> 
> Jane was helping Lucy's "killer Max" with a false alibi and now escape the country, she has to be in trouble and everyone should be questioning why
> 
> I would imagine everyone will talking about Max accusing Bobby with Stacey believing Max, others like Massod, Mick and Carol may believe it was Bobby over past conversations with Ian and Jane 
> 
> Lauren is awful way more so than Abi, Abi thinks Max is guilty


Yeah and they've got to question why Max would go to Jane's house in the first place.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## lizann

forgot about alice, is she still in jail for killing mikey

----------


## parkerman

> I am hoping for a twist tonight 
> 
>  others like Massod, Mick and Carol may believe it was Bobby over past conversations with Ian and Jane


Yes, Mick was looking very pensive when Max was taken away and shouting that Bobby did it. I can't quite remember the conversation now, but didn't he have one with Ian early on that made him suspicious?

----------

Glen1 (02-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Yes, Mick was looking very pensive when Max was taken away and shouting that Bobby did it. I can't quite remember the conversation now, but didn't he have one with Ian early on that made him suspicious?


 did mick ask you know who did it and ian answered yes but mick brought it up again when max was arrested and ian said he confused mixed up that night his wedding night

----------

Glen1 (02-10-2015), parkerman (02-10-2015), tammyy2j (03-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Yes, Mick was looking very pensive when Max was taken away and shouting that Bobby did it. I can't quite remember the conversation now, but didn't he have one with Ian early on that made him suspicious?


 did mick ask you know who did it and ian answered yes but mick brought it up again when max was arrested and ian said he confused mixed up that night his wedding night

----------


## Rear window

Why wouldn't he go to his lover's house who has stood up for him in court when his some of his family were not supporting him?
Doesn't quite wash - and if he says she was planning on driving him to the ferry then I spose there are reasons a lover would want you to get away safely..  Perhaps.

All stringing it out a bit longer. We've gone from no one knowing to everyone knowing. But who'll believe it? Which ties in with one of the maagzine pages I scanned in!  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2015), Glen1 (02-10-2015)

----------


## Rear window

Why wouldn't he go to his lover's house who has stood up for him in court when his some of his family were not supporting him?
Doesn't quite wash - and if he says she was planning on driving him to the ferry then I spose there are reasons a lover would want you to get away safely..  Perhaps.

All stringing it out a bit longer. We've gone from no one knowing to everyone knowing. But who'll believe it? Which ties in with one of the maagzine pages I scanned in!  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

> Well Max managed to finish his sentence. Lot's of times. \"It was Bobby!!\" Loved Max today.
> 
> 
> 
> \\\"IT WAS BOBBY!!!\\\"


Nice artwork stendersfan!  Is it your own?  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

> I wish they had the omnibus edition at a reasonable hour, loved catching up on a Saturday or Sunday afternoon. Thank you parkerman for the details


The episodes are usually on youtube and there are various methods of streaming to your TV if you don't want to watch it on your laptop/tablet.




> also still think Max loves Stacey


Their scene was unexpectedly touching.  I always liked their chemistry, which is why the affair storyline worked so well.  I'd quite like to see them together properly in the future.  Max needs another direction other than affair after affair when he returns.




> Jane was helping Lucy's "killer Max" with a false alibi and now escape the country, she has to be in trouble and everyone should be questioning why


She can just say what she told Max - she's known him a long time and didn't believe he was capable of killing Lucy.  It looks dead suss but could anyone prove otherwise?




> did mick ask you know who did it and ian answered yes but mick brought it up again when max was arrested and ian said he confused mixed up that night his wedding night


I don't think Mick believed Ian's unconvincing explanation.  I wouldn't be surprised if he now realises Max was telling the truth.

----------

Glen1 (02-10-2015), lizann (02-10-2015), Perdita (02-10-2015), Rear window (02-10-2015), tammyy2j (03-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Yy


> She can just say what she told Max - she's known him a long time and didn't believe he was capable of killing Lucy.  It looks dead suss but could anyone prove otherwise?


The fact that Max was found guilty shows that the jury did not believe Jane's story. Therefore she should be charged with perjury.

----------

lizann (02-10-2015), maidmarian (02-10-2015), tammyy2j (03-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> The fact that Max was found guilty shows that the jury did not believe Jane's story. Therefore she should be charged with perjury.


That's very true about the perjury and I wonder if the police will take it further?  

I was thinking more in terms of the community questioning why Jane would help Max when I made that comment.

----------

Glen1 (02-10-2015), lizann (02-10-2015), maidmarian (02-10-2015), parkerman (02-10-2015), Perdita (02-10-2015), tammyy2j (03-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

:Ponder: 


> That's very true about the perjury and I wonder if the police will take it further?  
> 
> I was thinking more in terms of the community questioning why Jane would help Max when I made that comment.


Either would be something but not sure which
might actually happen-

Soap Police taking action??
Community questioning ?? 
On previous form difficult to predict :Ponder: 

Still one the Square WILL be rocked!!

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2015), Glen1 (02-10-2015), parkerman (02-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Either would be something but not sure which
> might actually happen-
> 
> Soap Police taking action??
> Community questioning ?? 
> On previous form difficult to predict
> 
> Still one the Square WILL be rocked!!


And the lives of the residents will never be the same again??? :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2015), Glen1 (02-10-2015), maidmarian (02-10-2015), parkerman (02-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> the Square WILL be rocked!!





> And the lives of the residents will never be the same again???


Just watch it you two!  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

> Just watch it you two!


Yes Sir, sorry Sir  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (02-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Carol taking off on a bike without a destiny??  With all that what is going on?  Unbelievable !!

----------


## lizann

21 years for max and no one cares

----------

Glen1 (03-10-2015), maidmarian (02-10-2015), parkerman (02-10-2015), tammyy2j (03-10-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> Carol taking off on a bike without a destiny??  With all that what is going on?  Unbelievable !!


Does she have a motorbike licence?

----------

lizann (02-10-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> Carol taking off on a bike without a destiny??  With all that what is going on?  Unbelievable !!


Does she have a motorbike licence?

----------


## lizann

tonight's episode felt is wasn't a follow on from yesterday's to me, very bad writing

----------


## parkerman

Why didn't Lauren tell Abi about Bobby?

Why doesn't she go and see Marcus?

Why didn't she ask DS Bryant why Jane should give Max an alibi? 

After DS Bryant said Max got what he deserved because of what happened to Emma, why doesn't she demand to see one of the inspectors on the case?

Why is Jane now apparently comfortable with Max going down for 20 years?

Why hasn't Jane been arrested for perjury?

What possible hold could the foreman of the jury have on Phil to demand more money as he can't go to the police without being in trouble himself?


Apart from that all very believable. Oh, except that I was expecting Laurel and Hardy to turn up and they didn't. That was a serious mistake.

----------

Dazzle (03-10-2015), Glen1 (03-10-2015), lizann (02-10-2015), maidmarian (02-10-2015), Ruffed_lemur (03-10-2015), tammyy2j (03-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> tonight's episode felt is wasn't a follow on from yesterday's to me, very bad writing


Well the way things are going - perhaps some
confusion.and films of  episodes got in
wrong order??

----------

Glen1 (03-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I liked Carol's exit. OK, it was a bit daft, but it set Carol free from her drudgery - which I found moving.  I admit I had to work hard to ignore the fact that she's not interested in fighting for Max even though she believes him innocent.




> 21 years for max and no one cares


Well I suppose Lauren showed some compassion at last, but it was too little too late. Did she really think the police would take her any more seriously than they took Max without evidence?  She could have stayed to fight though instead of slinking back to New Zealand. I'm sure Marcus Christie would have been delighted to hear her story.

I assume that's the last we'll see of Lauren for a while.

----------

Glen1 (03-10-2015), maidmarian (03-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

lauren should have told marsbar, keeble, marcus, abi and carol and all of the vic then went off back to peter in nz

----------

Dazzle (03-10-2015), Glen1 (03-10-2015), maidmarian (03-10-2015), parkerman (03-10-2015), tammyy2j (03-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I liked Carol's exit. OK, it was a bit daft, but it set Carol free from her drudgery - which I found moving.  I admit I had to work hard to ignore the fact that she's not interested in fighting for Max even though she believes him innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I suppose Lauren showed some compassion at last, but it was too little too late. Did she really think the police would take her any more seriously than they took Max without evidence?  She could have stayed to fight though instead of slinking back to New Zealand. I'm sure Marcus Christie would have been delighted to hear her story.
> 
> I assume that's the last we'll see of Lauren for a while.


I'd be happy to never see Lauren again, don't think she can come back from just leaving her dad stay in prison and why didn't she tell Abi the truth  :Angry:   :Wal2l:  or at least another detective like Marsden plus she could mention Phil paying the jury foreman 

I was disappointed that no one was talking about Max and Bobby, I expected some to be chatting about it in the pub especially as so many like to gossip 

How come Carol didn't question Jane on her alibi for Max and helping him escape to Ireland, was he going to visit Kat and Alfie  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Also I would think Tanya would have came up or rang Jane to see if it were true her sleeping with Max, they are best friends 

Carol exit on the bike, which was very obvious it wasn't her riding it with that theme was good but her complete 360 turn on innocent Max was out of character but so many characters have changed their minds in this Lucy storyline

----------

Dazzle (03-10-2015), Glen1 (03-10-2015), lizann (03-10-2015), maidmarian (03-10-2015), parkerman (03-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

And the silence from Liam and Cindy is still deafening.

----------

Dazzle (03-10-2015), Glen1 (03-10-2015), lizann (03-10-2015), maidmarian (03-10-2015), tammyy2j (04-10-2015)

----------


## moonstorm

How did Lauren manage to get a passport so quickly for the baby?

----------

Glen1 (03-10-2015), lizann (03-10-2015), maidmarian (03-10-2015), parkerman (03-10-2015), tammyy2j (04-10-2015)

----------


## Kim

> How did Lauren manage to get a passport so quickly for the baby?


Must have gone to the same passport office as Kat and Alfie did after only paying in the cheque for their scratchcard winnings a week before they left!

----------

Glen1 (03-10-2015), moonstorm (03-10-2015), parkerman (03-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=tammyy2j;832071]I'd be happy to never see Lauren again, don't think she can come back from just leaving her dad stay in prison and why didn't she tell Abi the truth  :Angry:   :Wal2l:  or at least another detective like Marsden plus she could mention Phil 
paying jury foreman[ quote]


**Reply**
I agree with your comments Tamny- also Dazzles
below. Its appalling behaviour from daughter to
father . But if she had done some of things you
suggest -would character be free to leave UK
( giving info to police -might be questioned etc
called as witness)

As actress is an employee**she has a right to
Maternity leave and to return to work after 
 Maternity leave -latest.date Next feb?? But 
thought I read December.??

Cant just sack her! 

They also have to explain Peters non return 
and whats going to happen to marriage?
So.they decided to bring her back -with her
agreement - for a short while to involve her
in story before full time return.

It could have been done better -but there's
a balance of " rights" and contracts etc.
against story believabilty.

I hope when the character returns fully she
behaves as she should have done orginally
but at least has some involvement/ knowledge!!

**Most actors were treated as self- employed
but long term  soap actors are now employees.
Which makes an employer liable to pay NI 
for them and can reduce the expenses the
enployee can claim against their tax bill.
So Win Win for government - whichever
party.

----------

Dazzle (03-10-2015), Glen1 (03-10-2015), parkerman (03-10-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Cannot see any conclusion to this storyline other than someone or something causing  Bobby to react violently and show his true colours. Such a great shame that what could have been one of the classic soap stories has been spoilt by including so much  nonsense over the past months. :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (03-10-2015), lizann (03-10-2015), maidmarian (03-10-2015), moonstorm (05-10-2015), parkerman (03-10-2015), tammyy2j (04-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

:Smile: 


> So Max is just able to go back to the Square and go to Jane's house without being seen....except by Brian Rix, Coco, Corporal Jones and Kenneth Williams of course.....


Youve mentioned many  comical people in your
comments on this subject parkerman.

Just one possible omission-
In the court scene where Jane is providing
Maxs " alibi" -I thought a cameo performance
by Dick Emery going "Oooh you are awe-fullll"
might have been a nice addition!! :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (03-10-2015), lizann (03-10-2015), moonstorm (04-10-2015), parkerman (03-10-2015), Siobhan (05-10-2015), tammyy2j (04-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> lauren should have told marsbar, keeble, marcus, abi and carol and all of the vic then went off back to peter in nz


To be honest, I don't think any of the detectives would have believed Lauren at that point, and I doubt Abi would have either.  It would sound like a desperate ploy to get her father off.  Carol probably would have believed after some convincing, and I'm sure Marcus would try to use it whether he believed or not.




> How did Lauren manage to get a passport so quickly for the baby?


It is possible to get a passport urgently.  You can get one within four hours of your application being accepted.  I don't know if that would apply in Lauren's case, but I suppose if the writers know it's theoretically possible they might not think it necessary to look into it any deeper.

----------


## lizann

> To be honest, I don't think any of the detectives would have believed Lauren at that point, and I doubt Abi would have either.  It would sound like a desperate ploy to get her father off.  Carol probably would have believed after some convincing, and I'm sure Marcus would try to use it whether he believed or not.
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible to get a passport urgently.  You can get one within four hours of your application being accepted.  I don't know if that would apply in Lauren's case, but I suppose if the writers know it's theoretically possible they might not think it necessary to look into it any deeper.


 if detectives questioned jane she'd crack, bryant wants to punish max, lauren didn't make an effort after telling bryant

----------

parkerman (03-10-2015), tammyy2j (04-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> if detectives questioned jane she'd crack, bryant wants to punish max, lauren didn't make an effort after telling bryant


I agree Jane would crack quickly under interrogation, but I'm still not sure the other detectives would be interested in Lauren's story about Bobby unless she had some proof.  As far as they're concerned justice has been served.  Cases classed as solved aren't easily reopened, so I doubt they'd be interested in questioning Jane.  They've moved on to their next case.

Lauren's best bet would have been to try and convince Marcus.  He has the power to take it further and to find evidence that could be used for an appeal.

----------

maidmarian (03-10-2015), parkerman (03-10-2015), tammyy2j (04-10-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Wish Lauren had demanded to see someone else to give her statement, and told them how biased the other officer was.

----------

lizann (05-10-2015), parkerman (04-10-2015), tammyy2j (04-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Wish Lauren had demanded to see someone else to give her statement, and told them how biased the other officer was.


Marsden would be have been better as Bryant and Keeble have it out for Max over Emma also though how can Bryant work on Lucy's case with Max arrested given their history and conflict over Emma

Emma chose Max and he didn't kill her

If Lauren had told about Phil paying off a jury member to Marsden she would investigate

Also Lauren could have gone to see Marcus after the police station instead of just leaving back to New Zealand

I still don't understand why Lauren wouldn't tell Abi and Carol the truth

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2015), Glen1 (05-10-2015), lizann (05-10-2015), maidmarian (05-10-2015), parkerman (05-10-2015), Ruffed_lemur (05-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I agree Jane would crack quickly under interrogation, but I'm still not sure the other detectives would be interested in Lauren's story about Bobby unless she had some proof.  As far as they're concerned justice has been served.  Cases classed as solved aren't easily reopened, so I doubt they'd be interested in questioning Jane.  They've moved on to their next case.
> 
> Lauren's best bet would have been to try and convince Marcus.  He has the power to take it further and to find evidence that could be used for an appeal.


 she had some of emma's evidence notes about the case or were they destroyed, lauren just giving up after telling bryant was lazy script writing, she could have contacted marcus and threatened jane and went to the papers and other media outlets, stop at nothing to free her father like any child would do

----------

Ruffed_lemur (05-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I agree Jane would crack quickly under interrogation, but I'm still not sure the other detectives would be interested in Lauren's story about Bobby unless she had some proof.  As far as they're concerned justice has been served.  Cases classed as solved aren't easily reopened, so I doubt they'd be interested in questioning Jane.  They've moved on to their next case.
> 
> Lauren's best bet would have been to try and convince Marcus.  He has the power to take it further and to find evidence that could be used for an appeal.


 she had some of emma's evidence notes about the case or were they destroyed, lauren just giving up after telling bryant was lazy script writing, she could have contacted marcus and threatened jane and went to the papers and other media outlets, stop at nothing to free her father like any child would do

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2015), Glen1 (05-10-2015), maidmarian (05-10-2015), tammyy2j (06-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> she had some of emma's evidence notes about the case or were they destroyed, lauren just giving up after telling bryant was lazy script writing, she could have contacted marcus and threatened jane and went to the papers and other media outlets, stop at nothing to free her father like any child would do


She certainly could have done a lot more than she did.  She gave up far too easily.

----------

lizann (05-10-2015), tammyy2j (06-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

ian never asked about his new grandson

 stacey cutting martin out as he isn't the daddy

----------

Dazzle (06-10-2015), Glen1 (06-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

ian never asked about his new grandson

 stacey cutting martin out as he isn't the daddy

----------

Dazzle (06-10-2015), Glen1 (06-10-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> stacey cutting martin out as he isn't the daddy


She looked at scan letter to kush...

----------

Dazzle (06-10-2015), Glen1 (06-10-2015)

----------


## Rear window

Dup post

----------


## storyseeker1

I thought for sure Bobby was gonna strike Ian down in tonight's episode.

----------

Glen1 (06-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

a journalist shows up now and lauren is gone and no one else will speak up

----------

Glen1 (06-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm pleased to see twisted Bobby becoming apparent to Ian and Jane.  It's the direction I've wanted the story to take all along.

I'm guessing Stacey didn't want Martin to see the scan photo because   Spoiler:    I just checked my baby granddaughter's scans and they clearly have the gestational age printed on them.  Maybe there's a time discrepancy that Martin could figure out.  
Jason seems to have a thing for the much older ladies.  :Stick Out Tongue:   I wonder what his game is?

Lovely scenes between Linda and Mick. Has DTC been listening to viewer complaints that the rape storyline sidelined Linda?  There've been a few decent scenes recently exploring her emotional state.  :Clap:

----------

Glen1 (06-10-2015), Perdita (06-10-2015), Rear window (06-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Martin if he isn't the daddy not too bright but don't deserve that lie

My heart was breaking for Shabham, well acted and I do like her friendship with Stacey

----------

Dazzle (06-10-2015), Glen1 (06-10-2015), lizann (06-10-2015), maidmarian (06-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

> She looked at scan letter to kush...


 ?????

----------


## lizann

> She looked at scan letter to kush...


  was her scan letter addressed to kush ?????

----------


## Dazzle

> Poor Martin if he isn't the daddy not too bright but don't deserve that lie


I feel sorry for him too if it turns out to be true.




> My heart was breaking for Shabham, well acted and I do like her friendship with Stacey


I was in bits too.  Very moving scene.  :Sad: 




> was her scan letter addressed to kush ?????


I took Rear window's post to mean Stacey looked at her scan letter and then looked at Kush.  I didn't notice the look, but I'm sure it was written into the script for a reason.

----------

lizann (07-10-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> was her scan letter addressed to kush ?????



She looked at the scan letter, then looked up and the first thing she saw was kush.
Sorry was trying to shorthand as I am not on my real typing device.

----------

lizann (07-10-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> was her scan letter addressed to kush ?????



She looked at the scan letter, then looked up and the first thing she saw was kush.
Sorry was trying to shorthand as I am not on my real typing device.

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Kush isn't the dad

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2015), lizann (07-10-2015), maidmarian (06-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

That was a very interesting road where Ian was about to hurl himself off the bridge. I presume it was somewhere in London and yet there was no traffic. A completely empty road. I'd love to know where it was supposed to be.

----------

Glen1 (07-10-2015), lizann (07-10-2015), Rear window (06-10-2015), tammyy2j (06-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Little baby Louis has two grandpas Jane, Ian and Max who is in prison thanks to Bobby

Maybe Ian thinks Lucy will come back now just like Kathy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2015), Glen1 (07-10-2015), lizann (07-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

> She looked at the scan letter, then looked up and the first thing she saw was kush.
> Sorry was trying to shorthand as I am not on my real typing device.


 yes she acting weird around kush and martin

 anyone else hoping ian would jump or fall and how did kathy know where he was did she come there with sharon

----------

Glen1 (07-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

> She looked at the scan letter, then looked up and the first thing she saw was kush.
> Sorry was trying to shorthand as I am not on my real typing device.


 yes she acting weird around kush and martin

 anyone else hoping ian would jump or fall and how did kathy know where he was did she come there with sharon

----------


## Dazzle

The scenes between Ian and Jane on the bridge were very well written and acted, so it's a shame the stunt looked a bit amateurish.  I understand EE has a very low budget, but Ian must have superhuman balance not to have fallen off that narrow rail whilst having such a lengthy and emotional conversation with Jane.  I think it would have been much better to have had Ian standing at ground level on the outside of the rails.  He still would have been in great danger because he could have let go at any moment.  (Plus the stunt man standing in for Adam Woodyatt looked nothing like him.)

Saying that, I was annoyed when the bridge scene cut to the Vic because I was so immersed in it.  Also, I'm delighted Ian feels so guilty about Max's incarceration because it humanises him.  




> ...how did kathy know where he was did she come there with sharon


Jane phoned Sharon and told her where she thought Ian might be, and then there was a knock at the door.  Sharon was surprised when she opened the door, so I think we can safely assume it was Kathy and that Sharon gave her the lowdown.

I hope there was a point to the silly Elaine/Babe/Jason scenes.  Maybe it was done to turn the two ladies into bitter enemies?

----------

Glen1 (07-10-2015), maidmarian (07-10-2015), tammyy2j (07-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Also, I think they missed a trick where the shock of Kathy turning up nearly causes Ian to fall and Jane just manages to grab hold of him in time.  Kathy could have then helped pull him to safety.  It would have made a much more dramatic first meeting for Ian and the mother he thought was long since deceased.

However, perhaps something like that was considered and discarded as too predictable.

----------

Glen1 (07-10-2015), Kim (08-10-2015), lizann (07-10-2015), maidmarian (07-10-2015), tammyy2j (07-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

I hope there was a point to the silly Elaine/Babe/Jason scenes.  Maybe it was done to turn the two ladies into bitter enemies?[/QUOTE]

Possibly  -or the opposite. Not often -but
occassionally - being two-timed by same
man can turn the two women into fast
friends .When they realise what a #??#!!
he was. Not as  tho he was the love of a
 lifetime for either!

I agree its a silly story !

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2015), Glen1 (07-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

I hope there was a point to the silly Elaine/Babe/Jason scenes.  Maybe it was done to turn the two ladies into bitter enemies?[/QUOTE]

Possibly  -or the opposite. Not often -but
occassionally - being two-timed by same
man can turn the two women into fast
friends .When they realise what a #??#!!
he was. Not as  tho he was the love of a
 lifetime for either!

I agree its a silly story !

----------

Perdita (07-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Jason will move on to Dot or Pam now

----------

Rear window (07-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Jason will move on to Dot or Pam now


 :Sick:  :Nono:

----------


## Kim

Predictable. Sensationalist. Disgraceful, turning a stillbirth into a plot device for Shabnam to want back her abandoned daughter. I have no words for how awful DTC has made this show in the last year or so, even moreso since the 30th. 

I caught the end but needless to say I won't be watching the episode. I will fastforward and watch the Ian scenes and that's it.

----------

lizann (08-10-2015), parkerman (08-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Talk about bad luck, eh? The one car that comes along that road......

----------

lizann (08-10-2015), Rear window (08-10-2015), tammyy2j (09-10-2015)

----------


## Kim

> Talk about bad luck, eh? The one car that comes along that road......


Just another copy from Santer era. Ronnie and Danielle but without the fatality.

----------


## lizann

damn the nurse or doctor missed out by not asking which one of ian's ladies was his wife

 kathy wanted a better life for ben so chose money she must be so proud of how ben turned out

----------

Rear window (09-10-2015), tammyy2j (09-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

damn the nurse or doctor missed out by not asking which one of ian's ladies was his wife

 kathy wanted a better life for ben so chose money she must be so proud of how ben turned out

----------


## Dazzle

> Predictable. Sensationalist. Disgraceful, turning a stillbirth into a plot device for Shabnam to want back her abandoned daughter.


I couldn't disagree with you more Kim.  I find it perfectly natural that Shabnam's stirred up maternal feelings have made her want to protect Jade (especially after seeing her with the despicable Dean).  Many women who go through miscarriages and stillbirths try to get pregnant again immediately because they need a child to put all that love into.  

I was always convinced Shabnam loved Roya/Jade deep down but was too overwhelmed with guilt to allow herself to feel it.  She's been in deep, deep denial for years and Zaair's short life and death has changed that.  Shabnam couldn't protect poor Zaair but she can protect Jade.  I find it quite moving actually.

It wasn't just a plot device because such thought and care has gone into the storyline.  The stillbirth episode wasn't hailed as one of the best episodes ever by many fans for no reason.




> I have no words for how awful DTC has made this show in the last year or so, even moreso since the 30th.


Yes, EE has undoubtedly gone downhill since the 30th, and I've been very vocal in my criticism.  However, I think Shabnam's story is one they've got right.




> I caught the end but needless to say I won't be watching the episode. I will fastforward and watch the Ian scenes and that's it.


Maybe if you watch all of Shabnam's scenes and hear her reasoning you'll feel slightly differently.  She explained her feelings quite movingly to Kush.


Overall, I thought tonight's episode was very good (much, much better than Tuesday's with that ridiculous stunt) with standout performances from the actresses who play Jane, Shabnam, Linda and Babe.

I really want to see some lengthy and intense scenes between Ian and Kathy tomorrow.

----------

Rear window (09-10-2015), tammyy2j (09-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Possibly  -or the opposite. Not often -but
> occassionally - being two-timed by same
> man can turn the two women into fast
> friends .When they realise what a #??#!!
> he was. Not as  tho he was the love of a
>  lifetime for either!


It seems you were right about Elaine and Babe bonding over Jason!  :Clap:

----------

maidmarian (09-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

jay dumped, back to abi so once ben dumps her

----------

Dazzle (10-10-2015), maidmarian (09-10-2015), tammyy2j (11-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I like that Shabham wants to get to know Jade/Roya but prefer she does it more slowly instead of just telling Kush she wants her to live with them, both have just lost their son and need to grief together and begin to heal if that is ever possible 

Shabham called Dean a rapist so maybe some of the locals do believe Linda, Stacey believes Linda so I assume she could have told Shabham it is true 

Kathy's storyline seems to become more unbelievable as it goes on, faking deaths for insurance money, hope there is way more to this 

Why did Lola dump Jay on his birthday?

I like Paul and Ben together 

I think I would have preferred more Shabham and Kush scenes than Kathy's

----------

Dazzle (10-10-2015), Rear window (10-10-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I like that Shabham wants to get to know Jade/Roya but prefer she does it more slowly instead of just telling Kush she wants her to live with them, both have just lost their son and need to grief together and begin to heal if that is ever possible 
> 
> Shabham called Dean a rapist so maybe some of the locals do believe Linda, Stacey believes Linda so I assume she could have told Shabham it is true 
> 
> Kathy's storyline seems to become more unbelievable as it goes on, faking deaths for insurance money, hope there is way more to this 
> 
> Why did Lola dump Jay on his birthday?
> 
> I like Paul and Ben together 
> ...


In the episode where Gavin and Kathy were in the small plane, Gavin did say that men were after him, although he did manipulate her into thinking them. He did say that leaving them was for the best. Although Kathy did say it was Gavin who owed the money, Gavin did manipulate her and it's not be strictly stated yet if these men know Kathy or whether they'd go after her. Gavin is an insane git but Kathy was right to leave if I am honest, if these men were after Gavin, loansharks will use people closest to them to get their money back.

The only problem is that the above was actually said but the danger Ian and Ben would be in has not be clearly stated.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## maidmarian

Dup

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## parkerman

> Dup





> Dupl


A Dup of a Dup. Must be some sort of record. :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (10-10-2015), lizann (10-10-2015), maidmarian (10-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> A Dup of a Dup. Must be some sort of record.


It must be a special talent!!

----------

Dazzle (10-10-2015), lizann (10-10-2015), parkerman (10-10-2015), Rear window (10-10-2015), tammyy2j (11-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> A Dup of a Dup. Must be some sort of record.


It must be a special talent!!

----------

parkerman (10-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> A Dup of a Dup. Must be some sort of record.


I dont know what happened??!
Just posted short reply to Lizann -to
say "perhaps that when action starts?"
because I think when Ben  dumps Abi
- she will go totally OTT!!

----------


## Dazzle

I thought Ben's reaction to Kathy was good but I'm not so sure about Ian's.  He seemed to me to be way too accepting.  Of course, nobody knows how they'll react to a specific situation unless they've experienced it themselves.  Also, I'm wondering if, given Ian's emotional instability, he's currently on a high but will come crashing down to earth when reality hits him.  I was expecting more fireworks from the episode to be honest.

It seems that Kathy's "coming out" to her kids was orchestrated by Gavin and linked to his plans for Phil.  I'm not sure what that's all about...

I also like Ben and Paul together.  They seem to have a genuine connection.  I'm also glad Ben genuinely cares for Abi and isn't just callously using her (although she probably won't see it that way).




> I like that Shabham wants to get to know Jade/Roya but prefer she does it more slowly instead of just telling Kush she wants her to live with them, both have just lost their son and need to grief together and begin to heal if that is ever possible


I agree, but I think seeing Jade with Dean forced her to make a quick decision.  I want to protect Jade from him myself.

----------

Glen1 (13-10-2015), maidmarian (10-10-2015), tammyy2j (11-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

felt ben's shock reaction was similar to sharon's to her dirty daddy den rising 

i thought bobby would freak as he was told nana kathy was dead  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 has ian still a photo of cindy his ex wife who tried to kill him in his house, none of her kids live there anymore

----------

Dazzle (10-10-2015), Glen1 (13-10-2015), maidmarian (10-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

felt ben's shock reaction was similar to sharon's to her dirty daddy den rising 

i thought bobby would freak as he was told nana kathy was dead  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 has ian still a photo of cindy his ex wife who tried to kill him in his house, none of her kids live there anymore

----------


## Dazzle

> i thought bobby would freak as he was told nana kathy was dead


Bobby might still freak out at the unexpected news, especially since he's being excluded from what's going on.  It's upsetting for kids to feel adults are acting strangely and keeping secrets from them.

----------

Glen1 (13-10-2015), maidmarian (10-10-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Bobby might still freak out at the unexpected news, especially since he's being excluded from what's going on.  It's upsetting for kids to feel adults are acting strangely and keeping secrets from them.


Well, the last time he knew what was going on was Lucy taking drugs and causing trouble and he soon took care of that didn't he.

----------

Dazzle (10-10-2015), Glen1 (13-10-2015), lizann (12-10-2015), maidmarian (10-10-2015), parkerman (10-10-2015), Ruffed_lemur (11-10-2015), tammyy2j (11-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Really good scenes between Ben and Kathy tonight.  Why did I find the scenes between Ian and Kathy so underwhelming in comparison?  I think all the interruptions must have played a part.  First it was the accident, then Ian being taken for an x-ray, then back at the house Ian goes for a nap (of all things!), then we have several confrontations between Jane and Kathy.  We needed some lengthy one-on-one scenes between Ian and his mum to build up some emotional intensity.

At least Ian said tonight that he still couldn't believe he's got his mum back.  If it hasn't yet sunk in properly there's room for more drama.

----------

Dougie (13-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Sorry, I have to disagree, Dazzle. I was totally underwhelmed by the Ben/Kathy scenes tonight. What was all this about Phil accepting Ben being gay fir example and Ben just going along with that? Sorry, I thought he was just too accepting of all the nonsense Kathy was telling him.

On another point, I find it strange that social workers in a place like Walford have so little to do that they can just drop everything and go in for a cup of tea and a chat. No other appointments?

----------

Glen1 (13-10-2015), lizann (13-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Sorry, I have to disagree, Dazzle. I was totally underwhelmed by the Ben/Kathy scenes tonight. What was all this about Phil accepting Ben being gay fir example and Ben just going along with that? Sorry, I thought he was just too accepting of all the nonsense Kathy was telling him.


No need to apologise!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I must admit I'm not sure what all that stuff about Phil knowing Ben was gay was all about.  It feels like a bit of a retcon.  Are supposed to think Phil knew Ben was gay but was in denial about it as Ben grew up because he wanted him to follow in his footsteps as a tough guy and bully?  :Ponder:   (Phil obviously doesn't understand that gay men can be tough and bullies too...)

At least Ben was angry with Kathy for several days before they reconciled.  Ian just accepted it all straight away!  I really can't understand his attitude at all and hope there's more strife to come between them.

I think Kathy's explanation of Gavin's abuse has played a large part in why both of her sons reconciled with her more quickly than would otherwise be expected.  The trouble is I don't feel we viewers have heard enough of the details to yet be convinced.

----------

Glen1 (13-10-2015), maidmarian (13-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am finding Kathy's storyline so far very underwhelming

----------

Dazzle (13-10-2015), Glen1 (13-10-2015), lizann (13-10-2015), maidmarian (13-10-2015), sarah c (14-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am finding Kathy's storyline so far very underwhelming


Yes I agree.  Although I really liked her and Ben's scenes tonight, her reintroduction on the whole has fallen flat for me.  I only hope Gavin playing a larger part will spice things up.

----------

Glen1 (13-10-2015), maidmarian (13-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

the cynic in me thinks kathy was manipulating ben by tells of missing and accepting him as gay to get him on side that she knew he was gay at school 

 patrick looked well out alone walking and talking

----------

Dazzle (13-10-2015), Glen1 (13-10-2015), maidmarian (13-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

the cynic in me thinks kathy was manipulating ben by tells of missing and accepting him as gay to get him on side that she knew he was gay at school 

 patrick looked well out alone walking and talking

----------


## Dazzle

> the cynic in me thinks kathy was manipulating ben by tells of missing and accepting him as gay to get him on side that she knew he was gay at school


I think you could well be right.  It would explain why what she said didn't add up.

----------

Glen1 (13-10-2015), lizann (13-10-2015), maidmarian (13-10-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Ian is probably too accepting with what is going on in his life. He's created her as an angel figure in his head so all this business with Bobby, he probably thinks she will make everything ok. Which is complete non-sense, he was ready to commit suicide, the next day its like it never happened. Never mind Ian following Kathy around, it should be the other way round.

----------

Dazzle (13-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Ian is probably too accepting with what is going on in his life. He's created her as an angel figure in his head so all this business with Bobby, he probably thinks she will make everything ok. Which is complete non-sense, he was ready to commit suicide, the next day its like it never happened. Never mind Ian following Kathy around, it should be the other way round.


There is a mental condition called depersonalisation
disorder - where things dont seem.real to those 
affected ( amongst others symptoms). It can be
an indication of other mental illnesses .Perhaps 
the writers are making Ian like this - because of
his forthcoming break??
Or it might be just bad writing / continuity??

----------

Dazzle (13-10-2015), Glen1 (14-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

roxy is a idiot for dean

 donna is a real goer, gagging for it  :Stick Out Tongue:  she will eat fats alive 

 wanted kush to lamp dean one 

 max got a mention only as a murderer by lee though

----------

Dazzle (13-10-2015), Glen1 (14-10-2015), tammyy2j (14-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

roxy is a idiot for dean

 donna is a real goer, gagging for it  :Stick Out Tongue:  she will eat fats alive 

 wanted kush to lamp dean one 

 max got a mention only as a murderer by lee though

----------


## Rear window

I would have liked to see Linda stand up to dean a bit in the pub in tonight's episode. 
And  shabnam is being a bit creepy.

----------


## Rear window

I would have liked to see Linda stand up to dean a bit in the pub in tonight's episode. 
And  shabnam is being a bit creepy.

----------


## storyseeker1

Shabnam:  "I just can't help thinking something is going to happen to her (Jade)."

Ever get the feeling that EE has just given us a premonition?   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gavin has well and truly brainwashed Kathy, hasn't he?  I mean, he's kidnapped Phil, threatened his life, and yet she's making excuses for him!  Wake up, Kathy!! When a guy gets mad and shouts, that's when they're not themselves. What Gavin is, is a full blown psycho!

----------

Dazzle (13-10-2015), Glen1 (14-10-2015), maidmarian (13-10-2015), Ruffed_lemur (14-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm feeling sorry for Ian being so happily oblivious that Kathy's planning to run out on him again.  I think you're right MM that Ian's been written like this because he's going to break down completely at some point.  He was at rock bottom a couple of days ago and it's not going to take much to send him back there. He seems heavily invested in Kathy making him happy again, whereas we know she's only going to add to his problems.  I understand Kathy's worried sick about Phil's safety and is being manipulated by Gavin, but she doesn't seem too worried about her sons' welfare if she disappears again.  :Searchme: 

I like Roxy's new hair cut despite how it came about. I hope she's starting to catch on to Dean's true personality now, although allowing him to change her wardrobe isn't a good sign...




> And  shabnam is being a bit creepy.


I don't know if you read the interview I recently posted on the Shabnam Masood thread.  In it, Rakhee Thakrar mentions that parents of stillborn children often start worrying excessively about their other children's safety after losing their babies. She's desperate to keep Jade safe, plus she's probably longing to bond with her now her maternal feelings have been awoken.

----------

Glen1 (14-10-2015), maidmarian (14-10-2015)

----------


## Kim

I'm glad to hear that Gavin is very logical because nothing else in this storyline is!

Roxy for Dean's next victim?

Dean's a scumbag, Dean goes for sabotage.. It's like they're deliberately avoiding the use of the word rapist. Elaine and Mick would definitely call him a dirty rapist.

----------

Glen1 (14-10-2015), lizann (14-10-2015), maidmarian (14-10-2015), parkerman (14-10-2015), tammyy2j (14-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

linda should used immortal words get out of my pub to dean

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2015), Glen1 (14-10-2015), maidmarian (14-10-2015), Rear window (14-10-2015), tammyy2j (14-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

For once Roxy should stop chasing men and put Amy first 

Is Amy still in France?

Dot should try and contact Yvonne to see if Charlie is really with her instead of believing Ronnie's lies

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2015), Glen1 (14-10-2015), lizann (14-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Is Amy still in France?


I think Amy is with Denny.... :Ninja:  :Big Grin:

----------

Dougie (14-10-2015), Glen1 (14-10-2015), lizann (14-10-2015), maidmarian (14-10-2015), Perdita (14-10-2015), tammyy2j (14-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Dean's a scumbag, Dean goes for sabotage.. It's like they're deliberately avoiding the use of the word rapist. Elaine and Mick would definitely call him a dirty rapist.


I'm not sure if that was deliberate or not.  I'm sure Mick's called Dean a dirty rapist several times in the past - at least I can clearly hear him say it in my head.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (14-10-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> For once Roxy should stop chasing men and put Amy first 
> 
> Is Amy still in France?
> 
> Dot should try and contact Yvonne to see if Charlie is really with her instead of believing Ronnie's lies


If I were Roxy I certainly wouldn't have let Dean loose on my hair!

----------


## tammyy2j

> If I were Roxy I certainly wouldn't have let Dean loose on my hair!


I like her new cut  :Embarrassment:

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I enjoyed Donna's scenes tonight.  It's good to see life for the physically disabled explored.  I hope Fats changes his mind and realises it's only fear that's holding him back.

I noticed lots of surreptitious glances being exchanged between Stacey and Kush...

The incongruous duff duff of Les in his Y-fronts seems to me to add more fuel to the theory that he's a cross-dresser.  I paused the scene (only to examine the background I swear ), and behind him were lots of bags that looked like they were from ladies' boutiques.

I fear Shabnam spending the day with Jade won't go down well when she's inevitably found out by social services (admittedly for good reason).  However, I really want to see them reunited for good.  Jade needs someone to love her.  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (16-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I like Stacey with Martin, that was nice her getting him on the allotments, they are better suited and more chemistry 

Jade is a great character and I do like her scenes with Shabham, how does Jade know who Shabham is, did Dean tell her?

I do wonder what foster parents and social workers Jade has that Dean and Shabham has such easy access to her 

What a sight of Les in his white underpants, shudders  :Sick:

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2015), Glen1 (16-10-2015)

----------


## Kim

Donna for the next pregnancy then? It would be original to see a disabled character pregnant in soap I believe. (CS Izzy had a miscarriage then used a surrogate.)

Worst duff duff EVER! Pass me a bucket.

I cannot stand seeing Stacey on screen these days. 

I'm only watching it because I want to see Kathy find out that Bobby killed Lucy. Maybe I'm watching grass grow here...

----------

Rear window (16-10-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I like her new cut


It does suit her, but it wasn't her choice.  Surprised she trusted him with those scissors too!  Just wish she'd stayed mad at him for lopping a chunk of her hair off.

----------


## lizann

lady les goes by christine

----------


## Rear window

> lady les goes by christine


That handbag was horrid. 

I thought Donna's comforting of Les's wife was nice and the honesty for a change was refreshing - although they have drawn it out at least one more episode. 

Shab's with her little girl was sweet - I understand now the story aspect of her wanting to overprotect. It would be nice to see Shabs bring her little girl home - with or without Kush.

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2015), Ruffed_lemur (17-10-2015), tammyy2j (18-10-2015)

----------


## Rear window

dup

----------


## tammyy2j

Who was Vincent talking to at the tube station?

----------


## lizann

> It does suit her, but it wasn't her choice.  Surprised she trusted him with those scissors too!  Just wish she'd stayed mad at him for lopping a chunk of her hair off.


 roxy should have used scissors on dean's southern region

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2015), maidmarian (18-10-2015), Ruffed_lemur (18-10-2015), sarah c (19-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

> It does suit her, but it wasn't her choice.  Surprised she trusted him with those scissors too!  Just wish she'd stayed mad at him for lopping a chunk of her hair off.


 roxy should have used scissors on dean's southern region

----------

Glen1 (18-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I expect Pam will meet Christine very soon now.

Cruel of Kathy and Ben to trick Ian into funding her second abandonment of him.  :Angry: 




> Shab's with her little girl was sweet - I understand now the story aspect of her wanting to overprotect. It would be nice to see Shabs bring her little girl home - with or without Kush.


Agreed. Shabnam and Jade have wonderful chemistry.  :Smile: 




> Who was Vincent talking to at the tube station?


Rumour is that he's Gavin's henchman.  I think that's likely since we know Vincent and Gavin are almost certainly connected.

I wonder what Vincent has planned for Ronnie?

----------


## Dazzle

Awww...I'm a bit heartbroken for Les at the moment. No doubt he's been dreading Pam's disgust their whole marriage.   :Sad:  

I understand it would be a huge shock to find your partner of decades has kept such a pivotal part of themselves a secret (and worse, shared it with another woman).  I hope she comes to terms with it and forgives him - for Christine, if not for Claudette.  Apparently, Roger Sloman (Les) has said on Twitter   Spoiler:    that he's been practising with make up etc, so we're going to see Christine.  I hope those scenes are done sensitively too, unlike the Y-fronts spectacle!  It'd be good to see the revelation's effect on them and their marriage explored in depth.  
The Kathy scenes again fell flat for me, especially after such poignant ones between Pam and Les.  I can't quite understand why it's not working for me because I was looking forward to her return.  Is it the lack of fireworks (Dot and Martin's reaction were _extremely_ low key), is it Kathy behaving so uncharacteristically selfishly?  I know she's behaving that way because of Gavin's manipulations, but it's just not working for me at the moment.  :Searchme: 

At least Dot's words gave Kathy pause for thought.  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (20-10-2015), maidmarian (20-10-2015), parkerman (20-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

martin to kathy death suits you  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2015), Rear window (20-10-2015), tammyy2j (20-10-2015)

----------


## Rear window

I wanted Pam to say that she wants to meet Christine. If she doesn't try to understand Les and Christine then their marriage is doomed. Maybe she will come round to the idea - perhap Dot has a word with her. 
I would have wanted him to stop sharing his secret with Claudette. The sense of betrayal must be huge with both Les and Claudette having colluded to keep this quiet. 

And I loved Martin's comment to Kathy.

Have I missed what they've told Bobby? Does he think the dead come back to life now and that's why he'll think it's ok if he hurts someone?

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2015)

----------


## Rear window

dup

----------


## tammyy2j

Dot can forgive Ben for killing Heather but not innocent Max  :Angry: 

Kathy's storyline is getting worse as it goes on

----------

Glen1 (20-10-2015), lizann (20-10-2015), maidmarian (20-10-2015), Rear window (20-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

The Kathy scenes again fell flat for me, especially after such poignant ones between Pam and Les.  I can't quite understand why it'not working for me because I was looking forward to her return.  Is it the lack of fireworks (Dot and Martin's reaction were _extremely_ low key), is it Kathy behaving so uncharacteristically selfishly?  I know she's behaving that way because of Gavin's manipulations, but it's just not working for me at the moment.  :Searchme: 

At least Dot's words gave Kathy pause for thought.  :Wal2l: [/QUOTE]

I.agree -I think its because Kathy is very different from
how we remember her and tho we know Gavin is
mentally abusing her -its not really visible yet.
The viewers are being expected to make too many
adjustments and fill.in gaps.

Probably trying to have too many strands to story
without developing them in.enough detail individually!
(imo)!

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2015), Glen1 (20-10-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

I had 2 reactions to Pam's reaction to Les's secret. On the one hand I hated her for the way she said he disgusted her! On the other hand, though, I understand it all must be a terrible shock finding that out about him after so many years, and of course learning that her best friend knew about it all before her. She'll no doubt need time to process all this.  

I don't know why she feels Paul shouldn't know, as he is gay and will have most likely gone through the whole feeling ashamed and turmoil thing himself, so he would have an idea at least what Les is going through. Plus, it might help build bridges, since he still believes Les was having an affair with Claudette.

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2015), lizann (21-10-2015), Perdita (21-10-2015), Rear window (20-10-2015), Ruffed_lemur (21-10-2015), tammyy2j (22-10-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I had 2 reactions to Pam's reaction to Les's secret. On the one hand I hated her for the way she said he disgusted her! On the other hand, though, I understand it all must be a terrible shock finding that out about him after so many years, and of course learning that her best friend knew about it all before her. She'll no doubt need time to process all this.  
> 
> I don't know why she feels Paul shouldn't know, as he is gay and will have most likely gone through the whole feeling ashamed and turmoil thing himself, so he would have an idea at least what Les is going through. Plus, it might help build bridges, since he still believes Les was having an affair with Claudette.


I agree about Paul being told.  Maybe he could help Pam understand?

----------


## Dazzle

> Have I missed what they've told Bobby? Does he think the dead come back to life now and that's why he'll think it's ok if he hurts someone?


It was explained to him although I can't remember precisely what was said.  I'm certain he doesn't think Kathy's come back to life.




> Dot can forgive Ben for killing Heather but not innocent Max


I think Dot forgives Ben because Heather's death was an accident.  Presumably Max is thought to have killed Lucy in cold blood since he got twenty years.  Also Ben was very young at the time.




> I don't know why she feels Paul shouldn't know, as he is gay and will have most likely gone through the whole feeling ashamed and turmoil thing himself, so he would have an idea at least what Les is going through. Plus, it might help build bridges, since he still believes Les was having an affair with Claudette.


I'm sure she'll tell Paul when she's had a chance to calm down.  We've only seen her in shock so far.  As Claudette pointed out, Pam will have had to have developed an open mind as a social worker so I don't think the cross-dressing itself will cause long term problems.  It's the lies and betrayal that will take time to get over.

----------

maidmarian (21-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Ian is angry Kathy was going to take his money

----------

maidmarian (23-10-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

Poor Kathy. That Gavin has really done a number on her head. She doesn't know right from wrong anymore.  I can understand why Ian would throw her out after her admission, though I think he might have been a little more understanding himself. After all, she did come clean instead of going through with the plan. If she really was intent, she could have kept quiet and he'd never know until it was too late.  

At least Pam is now taking the next step to understanding Les.

----------


## Rear window

When Ian told Kathy it did tick the box for everyone knowing now.  So is she coming clean to the police or snitching Ian and Bobby up? :-) She could probably tell the police too and they'd not care still! 

I am pleased Pam has asked to meet Christine.

----------


## Rear window

dup.

----------


## lizann

kathy should tell gavin about bobby, he can blackmail the beales

 ronnie didn't go vincent about dean he is not her "cleaner" or did his mammy wake her up

----------


## parkerman

> When Ian told Kathy it did tick the box for everyone knowing now.  So is she coming clean to the police or snitching Ian and Bobby up? :-) She could probably tell the police too and they'd not care still!


I can't imagine Kathy would tell the police about Bobby; she loves her boys too much.....

----------


## Perdita

"Christine" reminds me of Audrey Roberts  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (23-10-2015)

----------


## Rear window

Were those legs shaved..?

S was that the house that Sharon went to?

----------


## Rear window

Were those legs shaved..?

S was that the house that Sharon went to?

----------


## lizann

> "Christine" reminds me of Audrey Roberts


 and kate garraway

 gavin house looks like house sharon visited for her father

----------


## lizann

> "Christine" reminds me of Audrey Roberts


 and kate garraway

 gavin house looks like house sharon visited for her father

----------


## Dazzle

I really enjoyed Friday's episode, especially the Christine scenes. I think the EE team really nailed those scenes - both the writing and the acting. I was really nervous when Pam was waiting for Christine and I was dreading Paul walking in, so you can tell I'm invested in the storyline.  I thought for a minute that Pam was going to accept Christine and I'm gutted she didn't.  I suppose it would have been too easy that way...  :Sad: 

The Kathy scenes were an improvement too. Hopefully the storyline will continue to get better.  Perhaps it was Marsden's involvement that lifted things.  :Big Grin: 

Gavin's sister's house looks suspiciously similar to Sharon's father's.  The shots of the two houses were completely different so it's impossible to be 100% sure, but, from the following pictures I've dug up, the railings outside (and across the road) look the same.









Rumour has it that Gavin's sister is   Spoiler:    Margaret, the solicitor Sharon consulted about finding her biological father.  Am I correct in thinking Sharon went to her because she knew Den?  If that's true, it'd make sense for her to be the sister since Den knew Gavin.  She also appeared to know more than she was saying.

----------

Glen1 (24-10-2015), maidmarian (24-10-2015), Rear window (24-10-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

That would make a lot of sense. If Gavin wanted to hide or get rid of Sharon as a baby for some reason, then the fact his sister was a lawyer would help. She could deal with all the legal side of things, and do it without raising suspicion.  

Then again, I imagine EE would also use the same set more than once, as it must be hard finding new scenes. 

Yeah, I felt the same watching Les and Pam, too.  I was rooting for Pam to make up with Les, but I also knew it was more realistic for her not to. After all, it is a tremendous lot for her to deal with. You can hardly blame her. Hopefully, when she's had some time to calm down and think things through, she'll go talk with Les again.

----------

Dazzle (24-10-2015), Glen1 (24-10-2015), maidmarian (24-10-2015)

----------


## Rear window

Was she handcuffed outside? Hands def behind her back but then when she went in she wasn't...

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

The Christine scenes were brilliant!  Such good acting, and a very interesting storyline.  Hope Pam can accept Les and Christine.

----------

tammyy2j (27-10-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> That would make a lot of sense. If Gavin wanted to hide or get rid of Sharon as a baby for some reason, then the fact his sister was a lawyer would help. She could deal with all the legal side of things, and do it without raising suspicion.  
> 
> Then again, I imagine EE would also use the same set more than once, as it must be hard finding new scenes. 
> 
> Yeah, I felt the same watching Les and Pam, too.  I was rooting for Pam to make up with Les, but I also knew it was more realistic for her not to. After all, it is a tremendous lot for her to deal with. You can hardly blame her. Hopefully, when she's had some time to calm down and think things through, she'll go talk with Les again.


as a a Londoner you know roughly what area of London you are in by the buildings, so those photos say to me North London, maybe NW? so could well be the same house

----------


## parkerman

The house Sharon went to was in Notting Hill - West London.

----------


## lizann

> Was she handcuffed outside? Hands def behind her back but then when she went in she wasn't...


 yes thought so too, but was then free to run in house to see blood

----------


## lizann

> Was she handcuffed outside? Hands def behind her back but then when she went in she wasn't...


 yes thought so too, but was then free to run in house to see blood

----------


## parkerman

I can't remember whether she was handcuffed or not, but she certainly would not have been allowed to run back into the house.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

That women must be Gavin's sister.

----------

Dazzle (27-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

> That women must be Gavin's sister.


 yes margaret must be

 why does ronnie need linda's help with dean

----------

Dazzle (27-10-2015), Glen1 (28-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

> That women must be Gavin's sister.


 yes margaret must be

 why does ronnie need linda's help with dean

----------


## Dazzle

> That women must be Gavin's sister.


I'll be astonished if Margaret isn't Gavin's sister after Monday's episode.  She's a similar age and there's even a resemblance to him.  It would also explain why the police wanted to speak to her.

It was also mentioned today (for the first time that I can recall) that Gavin's sister's house is in Notting Hill - as is Sharon's biological father's.




> why does ronnie need linda's help with dean


Maybe she needs more than one pair of hands for what she has planned?    Her usual ally (Phil) isn't available.  I hope whatever she has planned is thoroughly nasty...  :Ninja: 

Oh dear...I'd almost feel sorry for Phil if he wasn't such a bully.  :Big Grin: 

It was nice to see Paul so supportive of Les.  :Clap:

----------

Glen1 (28-10-2015), maidmarian (27-10-2015)

----------


## Rear window

[QUOTE=Dazzle;833876] 
Maybe she needs more than one pair of hands for what she has planned?    Her usual ally (Phil) isn't available.  I hope whatever she has planned is thoroughly nasty...  :Ninja: 

So was Vincent getting rid of Charlie a one off? Has she been sufficiently warned off by his mum?

----------


## Rear window

[QUOTE=Dazzle;833876] 
Maybe she needs more than one pair of hands for what she has planned?    Her usual ally (Phil) isn't available.  I hope whatever she has planned is thoroughly nasty...  :Ninja: 

So was Vincent getting rid of Charlie a one off? Has she been sufficiently warned off by his mum?

----------


## Timalay

Gavin has really broken Phil's mind as well as his body.  Love those types of psycho killers.

----------

Dazzle (27-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Gavin has really broken Phil's mind as well as his body.  Love those types of psycho killers.


 must have had him hooked to a drip of booze while captive

----------

Dazzle (27-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Gavin has really broken Phil's mind as well as his body.  Love those types of psycho killers.


 must have had him hooked to a drip of booze while captive

----------


## Dazzle

> So was Vincent getting rid of Charlie a one off? Has she been sufficiently warned off by his mum?


I forgot about Vincent when I posted.  He and Ronnie no longer appear to be allies (for the moment at least).




> Gavin has really broken Phil's mind as well as his body.  Love those types of psycho killers.


Me too!  :Big Grin: 




> must have had him hooked to a drip of booze while captive


When I heard that Gavin would break Phil, I jokingly speculated that he would get him hooked on heroin.  I suppose alcohol is akin to heroin to Phil!  I think it's likely Gavin forced him to drink while he was captive.

----------

Rear window (28-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm disappointed Dean's being allowed in the Vic again.  Fair enough if Linda wants to move on, but I still think she would bar Dean for life.  

He's got a real nerve just walking in there!  :Angry:

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

How would Gavin know about his drinking problem? Was it something known when Kathy was still around?

----------


## Dazzle

> How would Gavin know about his drinking problem? Was it something known when Kathy was still around?


Yes it was.  From what I can remember, Kathy left Phil because his drinking was out of control.  He even got violent with her and she was scared for Ben's safety.

----------

Glen1 (28-10-2015), lizann (28-10-2015), maidmarian (28-10-2015), Perdita (28-10-2015), tammyy2j (28-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Phil had a broken leg but managed to get from the living room to the kitchen?

----------

maidmarian (28-10-2015), tammyy2j (28-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Phil had a broken leg but managed to get from the living room to the kitchen?


They did use to deaden the pain of operations
with alcohol - before anaesthetics! :Smile:

----------

tammyy2j (28-10-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> They did use to deaden the pain of operations
> with alcohol - before anaesthetics!





> Phil had a broken leg but managed to get from the living room to the kitchen?


my Dad walked around at home for a week with a fractured hip/leg joint before seeking help?

----------


## sarah c

> They did use to deaden the pain of operations
> with alcohol - before anaesthetics!





> my Dad walked around at home for a week with a fractured hip/leg joint before seeking help?


and thinking about it my Mum broke her ankle, continued taking us swimming as kids and didn't have it diagnosed for three days.

----------

maidmarian (29-10-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> They did use to deaden the pain of operations
> with alcohol - before anaesthetics!





> my Dad walked around at home for a week with a fractured hip/leg joint before seeking help?


and thinking about it my Mum broke her ankle, continued taking us swimming as kids and didn't have it diagnosed for three days.

----------


## Rear window

> my Dad walked around at home for a week with a fractured hip/leg joint before seeking help?


I went for a hip xray at the walk in centre (GP refered) and they said they couldn't xray me there in case it was broken and could I please get myself to hospital to their xray machine.
I'd hobbled in so I assume people frequently do walk about no broken bones.

----------


## Rear window

> my Dad walked around at home for a week with a fractured hip/leg joint before seeking help?


I went for a hip xray at the walk in centre (GP refered) and they said they couldn't xray me there in case it was broken and could I please get myself to hospital to their xray machine.
I'd hobbled in so I assume people frequently do walk about no broken bones.

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Ben really think he can stand up to and threaten Gavin even if he is a Mitchell 

Is Jay and Ben still leaving when Jay's ankle tag comes off?

----------


## parkerman

The way to deal with Gavin is obvious. Set Bobby on to him.

----------

Dazzle (30-10-2015), lizann (31-10-2015), Rear window (30-10-2015), Ruffed_lemur (30-10-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> Does Ben really think he can stand up to and threaten Gavin even if he is a Mitchell 
> 
> Is Jay and Ben still leaving when Jay's ankle tag comes off?


You can tell Ben is a Mitchell. He's as arrogant and deluded as Phil. They always seem to think they can scare anyone away, but this Gavin is worse than anyone they've ever faced (someone who makes Archie look like a saint apparently). Though I have to say I admire Ben for standing up to Gavin like that; if only he were more like that with his dad and finally admit to being gay, and tell Phil to accept it and get over it etc. 

Somehow, I think Gavin might be a little much for Bobby to handle.

----------

Rear window (30-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Somehow, I think Gavin might be a little much for Bobby to handle.


Bobby is the devil incarnate. No-one can stand up to Bobby. He's already murdered someone and mesmerised the whole Square into getting someone else locked away for his crime. No-one can overcome Bobby. Remember Damien?  :Ninja:

----------

Dazzle (30-10-2015), Glen1 (30-10-2015), lizann (30-10-2015)

----------


## moonstorm

I that it you mean little Damien from Only Fools and Horses????

----------


## Rear window

Well, that made me jump. I am probably not the best person to gauge how scary things are.

It's been a long time since I had a zippo but I have a feeling they get quite warm if you lave them burning. Might be wrong though.

Ad why didn't anyone just blow the thing out or smash his hand away?

----------


## Rear window

Well, that made me jump. I am probably not the best person to gauge how scary things are.

It's been a long time since I had a zippo but I have a feeling they get quite warm if you lave them burning. Might be wrong though.

Ad why didn't anyone just blow the thing out or smash his hand away?

The party revealed the new character. Is that a key n the chain around their neck?
Did Stacey recognise them?

The hospital scene with shabs was good in the sense she's let some more grief out. It is early days in that recovery.

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2015), Glen1 (31-10-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

Well, whoever called it was right about Gavin and Sharon, though I was expecting that lawyer (Margaret?) to show up, and Kathy to recognise her as Gavin's sister (though that hasn't been confirmed yet).  

I see Abi's still being her usual clingy-self. I thought for a minute she was gonna handcuff herself to Ben to make him go with her. Seriously, it could be the end of the world, and she'd still only think of herself.

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2015), Glen1 (31-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

"Hello, Princess."  Brilliant!!!  :Cheer: 

(For newer viewers, Gavin was mimicking Den when he said that.  It's exactly how Den greeted Sharon when they first met after he was resurrected.  I believe that was a duff duff too.)

I thought the episode was a little slow overall, but the last twenty minutes or so was entertaining and creepy.  I'm now beginning to believe Gavin could rival Archie in the villainy stakes after all.  I'm looking forward to seeing more of him - and Sharon's reaction to him. 




> I that it you mean little Damien from Only Fools and Horses????


I think Parkerman probably means Damien from the Omen films.  He was literally the devil incarnate. 




> The party revealed the new character. Is that a key n the chain around their neck?
> Did Stacey recognise them?


I don't think Stacey recognised him and, yes, that was a key. I'd hazard a guess it's Stacey's key (last seen in the hands of Jean) or its identical twin.

----------

Glen1 (31-10-2015), maidmarian (31-10-2015), Perdita (31-10-2015), Rear window (31-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I'm trying to work this out....so is Sharon Ben's step sister as well as his step mother? (with various halves thrown in!)

----------

Glen1 (31-10-2015), Rear window (31-10-2015)

----------


## Kim

> I'm trying to work this out....so is Sharon Ben's step sister as well as his step mother? (with various halves thrown in!)


She is indeed. No halves in step siblings, it's just when one of your parents marries one of theirs. Awkward for the Mitchell side of this equation, but Ian will probably be delighted to have Sharon as a step sister. He's seen her as a sort of sister for a while, but obviously didn't want her to be his half-sister as it would have meant Pete was doing the dirty on Kathy.

Meanwhile Sharon's adoptive half-sister is now her step cousin once removed. As if Sharon's relationships with her siblings weren't complicated enough already.

----------

Glen1 (31-10-2015), lizann (31-10-2015), parkerman (31-10-2015), Rear window (31-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> She is indeed. No halves in step siblings, it's just when one of your parents marries one of theirs.


 Yes, of course, you're right. No halves involved because there is no natural parent in common.

----------


## lizann

does gavin remind anyone of den even before hello princess

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2015), tammyy2j (03-11-2015)

----------


## owenlee4me

> Well, that made me jump. I am probably not the best person to gauge how scary things are.
> 
> It's been a long time since I had a zippo but I have a feeling they get quite warm if you lave them burning. Might be wrong though.
> 
> Ad why didn't anyone just blow the thing out or smash his hand away?


Ha ha, yea that's what i thought, room full of adults and not one person made a draught (orally or some other way) then pounce on him.
I mean come on, Ben the Unterrified could have scare him away, maybe by saying "Boo"!!!!

----------


## Rear window

> Ha ha, yea that's what i thought, room full of adults and not one person made a draught (orally or some other way) then pounce on him.
> I mean come on, Ben the Unterrified could have scare him away, maybe by saying "Boo"!!!!


Yes! I think I have pent up anger issues from watching this sort of scene as I am itching for one of them to punch his lights quite literally out!  :Smile:

----------


## Rear window

> Ha ha, yea that's what i thought, room full of adults and not one person made a draught (orally or some other way) then pounce on him.
> I mean come on, Ben the Unterrified could have scare him away, maybe by saying "Boo"!!!!


Yes! I think I have pent up anger issues from watching this sort of scene as I am itching for one of them to punch his lights quite literally out!  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

Zippos are well known to "windproof" and hard to extinguish by blowing on the flame.  It's possible of course, but any wrong move could have resulted in the lighter ending up in a box of explosives - exactly what they were so desperate to avoid!

The police don't try to tackle someone with their finger on a trigger for the same reason. They try to talk them around and any other measures are only taken when that's failed.

Gavin might not be physically menacing but people who are totally ruthless are scary because they don't have a line they won't cross.  Kathy and Ben were completely convinced Gavin would blow them all up without a second thought.  No doubt that's a terrifying situation to be in and one in which it's impossible to think clearly.




> does gavin remind anyone of den even before hello princess


Yes, a more evil version of him.  Seeing as they probably grew up together it's quite realistic really.

----------

Glen1 (02-11-2015), maidmarian (31-10-2015), parkerman (31-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I agree Dazzle. I didn't think it was unrealistic at all that they didn't try and blow out the flame or overpower Gavin. He was already talking of blowing himself up with the rest of them and it would only have taken a millisecond to drop the Zippo into the box. If I was there I certainly wouldn't have gone for him in any way.

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2015), Glen1 (02-11-2015), maidmarian (31-10-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Did Sharon's brain disappear half way through the episode, because I swear it disappeared towards the end...

----------


## parkerman

> Did Sharon's brain disappear half way through the episode, because I swear it disappeared towards the end...


What brain's that then?

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked the scenes of Sharon and Gavin 

Were Den and Eric Mitchell friends too?

----------

Dazzle (03-11-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

Unbelievable! After all that he said, Sharon still didn't up freeing Gavin!  And I thought Kathy was the idiot one. 

Then again, I can understand her feelings. I mean, finding her birth dad after all this time, she would understandably be shocked and confused, and grieved from all the things he said. Plus, Gavin is a master-manipulator, which we've already seen.  But what she's done is obviously going to have repercussions, as he's free now to cause more havoc.

----------

Rear window (03-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I liked the scenes of Sharon and Gavin


I agree, they were very good.




> Did Sharon's brain disappear half way through the episode, because I swear it disappeared towards the end...


Do you mean that she freed Gavin?  I'm not so sure that she did.  I thought both she and Kathy looked guilty in the final shot, so I assumed both were in the frame.  However, my money's on Gavin manipulating Dennis into letting him go.  There were long periods when the adults of the household were in the kitchen discussing Gavin, and Dennis was upstairs alone.  He could easily have crept downstairs to catch another glimpse of the strange man who'd claimed to be his grandfather.

Sarah Phelps, the writer who penned the episode where the newly resurrected Den greeted Sharon with the iconic "hello princess", has taken to Twitter to vent her disgust at Gavin claiming the line:

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...psVYBrWCJuhNJf

That was a very funny tweet (though I think she's deleted it now), but I wonder if she's jumping the gun a bit there.  Gavin quickly changed tack from uncaring brute of a sperm donor when Sharon said she was calling the police. I didn't believe him when he said he gave Den the "hello princess" line. I assumed he was just playing mind games to try to wrong foot her and buy himself more time.  I hope she wasn't stupid enough to free the man who kidnapped and abused her husband...  :Wal2l: 


I'm glad Mick changed his mind about getting rid of Dean permanently.  It's good to have one completely moral man in the quagmire of liars, schemers and villains that is Albert Square nowadays.  :Thumbsup:

----------

maidmarian (03-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Unbelievable! After all that he said, Sharon still didn't up freeing Gavin!  And I thought Kathy was the idiot one. 
> 
> Then again, I can understand her feelings. I mean, finding her birth dad after all this time, she would understandably be shocked and confused, and grieved from all the things he said. Plus, Gavin is a master-manipulator, which we've already seen.  But what she's done is obviously going to have repercussions, as he's free now to cause more havoc.


It seems I'm alone in not assuming Sharon freed Gavin.  Maybe I'm giving her (and the writers) too much credit...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rear window

OH it's all just part of the madness that is Eastenders at the moment. 

So frustrating. He might have freed himself - but my money is on Sharon - she was last out of the room I think. (It has two doors, the one the copper was stood by and the one just before the kitchen door)
Why didn't the police burst in through all the rooms? They'd had a panic alarm go off. And why no one at the back gate too? 

Gavin getting a crack over the head was excellent though.
I'd have liked someone to press the panic button there and then though. 

I think it's quite Bond Villain isn't it. They always spend too much time talking to him and not just killing him and then he escapes.

----------

Dazzle (03-11-2015)

----------


## Rear window

OH it's all just part of the madness that is Eastenders at the moment. 

So frustrating. He might have freed himself - but my money is on Sharon - she was last out of the room I think. (It has two doors, the one the copper was stood by and the one just before the kitchen door)
Why didn't the police burst in through all the rooms? They'd had a panic alarm go off. And why no one at the back gate too? 

Gavin getting a crack over the head was excellent though.
I'd have liked someone to press the panic button there and then though. 

I think it's quite Bond Villain isn't it. They always spend too much time talking to him and not just killing him and then he escapes.

----------


## Dazzle

Writer Sarah Phelps has now calmed down about Gavin stealing "hello princess" from Den.  Her latest, quite revealing tweet:

  Spoiler:    tbh now i;m not pissed as a stoat think Gavin manipulating Sharon will be cruel & intriguing  
https://twitter.com/PhelpsieSarah/st...39122251321344

I wouldn't be surprised if someone in the know had a word.




> He might have freed himself - but my money is on Sharon - she was last out of the room I think.


Yes, it seems I got it wrong because on every site I've looked everybody assumes Sharon was the culprit.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lizann

why does phil have to give kathy more money, cant ian help her out

 whitney and her make over don't fit the pub or carter clan, she is a spare part

----------


## lizann

why does phil have to give kathy more money, cant ian help her out

 whitney and her make over don't fit the pub or carter clan, she is a spare part

----------


## Rear window

> why does phil have to give kathy more money, cant ian help her out
> 
>  whitney and her make over don't fit the pub or carter clan, she is a spare part


Kathy needs a job. What happens to your pension when you've pretended to be dead? She's 64 according to http://eastenders.wikia.com/wiki/Kathy_Sullivan

----------


## Rear window

> why does phil have to give kathy more money, cant ian help her out
> 
>  whitney and her make over don't fit the pub or carter clan, she is a spare part


Kathy needs a job. What happens to your pension when you've pretended to be dead? She's 64 according to http://eastenders.wikia.com/wiki/Kathy_Sullivan

----------


## Perdita

> Kathy needs a job. What happens to your pension when you've pretended to be dead? She's 64 according to http://eastenders.wikia.com/wiki/Kathy_Sullivan


Depends on if the "death" was ever officially notified to the authorities, I imagine

----------


## parkerman

> Kathy needs a job. What happens to your pension when you've pretended to be dead? She's 64 according to http://eastenders.wikia.com/wiki/Kathy_Sullivan


Even if it was notified, when she reaches pensionable age she'll be entitled to her pension because she isn't actually dead. She will be done for fraud (as she is being) but she will still be entitled to her pension.

----------

Glen1 (04-11-2015), maidmarian (04-11-2015), Perdita (04-11-2015), Rear window (04-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Theres a table on internet shows age when 
women qualify for state pension. I think she 
may already have qualified? Dependent on month
 and year of birth.

Full pension payable if more than 30 yrs NI 
contrubutions- lower amount if less years.
Not sure if any back dating-if dont claim
on time?

----------

Glen1 (04-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## parkerman

> Theres a table on internet shows age when 
> women qualify for state pension. I think she 
> may already have qualified? Dependent on month
>  and year of birth.
> 
> Full pension payable if more than 30 yrs NI 
> contrubutions- lower amount if less years.
> Not sure if any back dating-if dont claim
> on time?


All I know is that whenever my wife nearly gets to pensionable age they move it on a few years. She started out expecting her pension at 60, we've now got up to 66!

----------


## maidmarian

> All I know is that whenever my wife nearly gets to pensionable age they move it on a few years. She started out expecting her pension at 60, we've now got up to 66!


Yes - its upset a lot of peoples plans!!.At short
notice -in some cases.

When they started raising the age (in tranches)
 a few years ago - women who thought they
would be retiring very shortly found out it
was deferred by 1-2 years and it went on
from.there.
The aim is meant to be to.equalise the
retirement age for men & women.
To 66 by 2020.and 67 by 2028.

Its sometimes thought theres a pension
pot with your NI contributions in it -
But theres no hidden funds- each years
current state pension.is paid out of
current contributions.
So with people living longer - who knows
what the age will eventually be!
Just hope your wife doesnt have to.wait too
long!

----------

parkerman (04-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Stacey's guilty overreaction to Shabnam seeing the scan photo couldn't have been more obvious.  I can't think of another reason she'd be so desperate to hide it other than the dates don't remotely match.

If Sharon stupidly released Gavin (as I now agree is likely), did she also give him the money from the safe?  Is Gavin really so improbably cunning that he could manipulate a grown woman to protect him just minutes after she called the police on him? 

Did anyone who like me reads the spoilers feel a shiver of anticipation at the mention of a lake at the site of Linda and Mick's wedding?

----------

maidmarian (04-11-2015), tammyy2j (05-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Re your final para in #9237 above-the answer
 from me is YES- I hadnt realised it was at a lake-
assumed wedding near river? 
Ive always thought lakes more eerie than
rivers or sea water!
Brought back a couple of memories

A bit from a poem by Edgar Allen Poe
called The Lake
"And Death was in its poisonous wave
And in its gulf a  gruesome grave"

We were told the poem was about poets
loneliness and thoughts of suicide after
losing several family members to TB.

Secondly there was legend in the village
where we lived as children. It was said
that the ghost of a young woman in a
maids uniform would haunt the area
round the lake in the grounds of the Hall.
She had been in service there and got into
trouble by son of the house. No one would
help her/ she was turned out and drowned
herself in the lake. Was reputed to walk
on Anniversary of her death!

So all a bit creepy - but Im taking as a good
sign for the episode

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2015), parkerman (04-11-2015), tammyy2j (05-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

think phil moved all his cash from house safe after ben previously took

----------


## Rear window

> think phil moved all his cash from house safe after ben previously took


But Gavin knew the number cos they'd got it out of him. So Kathy knew the number too.
Unless Phil changed it. Which he'd have to be a spanner not to.

----------


## Rear window

> think phil moved all his cash from house safe after ben previously took


But Gavin knew the number cos they'd got it out of him. So Kathy knew the number too.
Unless Phil changed it. Which he'd have to be a spanner not to.

----------


## sarah c

> Theres a table on internet shows age when 
> women qualify for state pension. I think she 
> may already have qualified? Dependent on month
>  and year of birth.
> 
> Full pension payable if more than 30 yrs NI 
> contrubutions- lower amount if less years.
> Not sure if any back dating-if dont claim
> on time?


do we really think Kathy has paid full NI contributions?

----------


## parkerman

> do we really think Kathy has paid full NI contributions?


 If she's 64 now, she left Walford when she was 49. If she started working as a teenager, she would have 30 years NI contributions.

----------

maidmarian (05-11-2015), Rear window (05-11-2015), sarah c (05-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Not sure if any back dating-if dont claim
> on time?


If you defer your pension you actually get more. I'm not sure what the percentage is now, but for every year you defer taking your pension it goes up by a certain amount.

----------

maidmarian (05-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

keep margaret

----------

Dazzle (06-11-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

That Margaret; what a stuck-up bitch!

----------


## Rear window

> keep margaret


Only if she is forced to live in a scuzzy place on the square. 

And yes it was Sharon who gave Phil's money away and let him escape.

And as predicted the baby isn't Martin's.

----------


## Rear window

> keep margaret


Only if she is forced to live in a scuzzy place on the square. 

And yes it was Sharon who gave Phil's money away and let him escape.

And as predicted the baby isn't Martin's.

----------


## Kim

Gavin is Sharon's father. Margaret is Gavin's sister. Stacey's baby is not Martin's. Not shocked.

Stacey's baby is a boy. Shocked. There is an insane ratio of male:female births under DTC. It was surely time for a girl?! Although with Stacey already having a girl, it made sense to balance things out. Unlike Kat and Linda who already had a majority of boys and ended up with boys again.

----------


## lizann

> Gavin is Sharon's father. Margaret is Gavin's sister. Stacey's baby is not Martin's. Not shocked.
> 
> Stacey's baby is a boy. Shocked. There is an insane ratio of male:female births under DTC. It was surely time for a girl?! Although with Stacey already having a girl, it made sense to balance things out. Unlike Kat and Linda who already had a majority of boys and ended up with boys again.


 and another boy for kush after zair

----------


## lizann

> Gavin is Sharon's father. Margaret is Gavin's sister. Stacey's baby is not Martin's. Not shocked.
> 
> Stacey's baby is a boy. Shocked. There is an insane ratio of male:female births under DTC. It was surely time for a girl?! Although with Stacey already having a girl, it made sense to balance things out. Unlike Kat and Linda who already had a majority of boys and ended up with boys again.


 and another boy for kush after zair

----------


## lizann

dot now knows ivy sullivan, sharon's nana

 will we see sally, could sally be cora, so many dots to join 

 i did enjoy snotty margaret, jan was great, walford what a dump, she could have been a conquest of den's bedpost

----------

Rear window (06-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

dot now knows ivy sullivan, sharon's nana

 will we see sally, could sally be cora, so many dots to join 

 i did enjoy snotty margaret, jan was great, walford what a dump, she could have been a conquest of den's bedpost

----------

Dazzle (06-11-2015), Glen1 (08-11-2015), maidmarian (06-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Enjoyable episode with a lot happening on Thursday.

I'm really liking the Sharon and Gavin storyline (even though I didn't imagine Sharon would be foolish enough to help him escape - and give him a large wad of cash to boot!  :EEK!: ).  Sharon shines when she's got a meaty storyline to get her teeth into. It looks like she's going to be in Gavin's thrall.

I'd say there's not much doubt Kush is Stacey's baby daddy given how guilty she looked at Shabnam's moving words about him.  Lots of people are hoping the baby's Max's, but I don't see why Stacey would have kept that a secret from Max - plus there's not so much drama to be had given he's locked away for the time being.




> keep margaret


 :Cheer: 

I definitely want to see more of her. What a fiendishly funny b*tch she is!  And I was expecting her to be nice to Sharon when they sat down to talk.  _"What a dump!"_

----------

Glen1 (08-11-2015), maidmarian (06-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Enjoyable episode with a lot happening on Thursday.
> 
> I'm really liking the Sharon and Gavin storyline (even though I didn't imagine Sharon would be foolish enough to help him escape - and give him a large wad of cash to boot! ).  Sharon shines when she's got a meaty storyline to get her teeth into. It looks like she's going to be in Gavin's thrall.
> 
> I'd say there's not much doubt Kush is Stacey's baby daddy given how guilty she looked at Shabnam's moving words about him.  Lots of people are hoping the baby's Max's, but I don't see why Stacey would have kept that a secret from Max - plus there's not so much drama to be had given he's locked away for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She might come in handy in.the "water stunt"
episode. The actress was in Howards Way - a boating
saga! :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2015), Glen1 (08-11-2015), lizann (06-11-2015), sarah c (06-11-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> I'd say there's not much doubt Kush is Stacey's baby daddy given how guilty she looked at Shabnam's moving words about him.  Lots of people are hoping the baby's Max's, but I don't see why Stacey would have kept that a secret from Max - plus there's not so much drama to be had given he's locked away for the time being.


Hadn't considered Max, but hadn't Abby had a go at Stacey recently about being a marriage wrecker? That'd be enough to stop her telling him - wrecking another of her own relationships.

----------


## Rear window

> I'd say there's not much doubt Kush is Stacey's baby daddy given how guilty she looked at Shabnam's moving words about him.  Lots of people are hoping the baby's Max's, but I don't see why Stacey would have kept that a secret from Max - plus there's not so much drama to be had given he's locked away for the time being.


Hadn't considered Max, but hadn't Abby had a go at Stacey recently about being a marriage wrecker? That'd be enough to stop her telling him - wrecking another of her own relationships.

----------


## sarah c

> Hadn't considered Max, but hadn't Abby had a go at Stacey recently about being a marriage wrecker? That'd be enough to stop her telling him - wrecking another of her own relationships.


and the whole condemnation of Max at his Trial of having a fling with Lucy - his daughters friend and young enough etc etc

maybe Stacey didn't want to compound that?

----------


## Rear window

> and the whole condemnation of Max at his Trial of having a fling with Lucy - his daughters friend and young enough etc etc
> 
> maybe Stacey didn't want to compound that?


Well tonight's put paid to this idea.

----------


## Rear window

> and the whole condemnation of Max at his Trial of having a fling with Lucy - his daughters friend and young enough etc etc
> 
> maybe Stacey didn't want to compound that?


Well tonight's put paid to this idea.

----------

sarah c (08-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

selfish stacey

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2015), maidmarian (07-11-2015), tammyy2j (07-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

How frustrating that we were right about the paternity of Stacey's baby, and doubly so now Kush had decided to keep the secret too.  Surely he and Shabnam presently have enough drama in their lives with Zaair's death, the wedding and the custody battle for Jade?  :Wal2l: 

I must admit I enjoyed the wedding episode as a whole because it was well written and acted. I could even understand why Stacey believes she's made the right decision (though I _absolutely_ disagree with it).  However, the whole thing leaves a bit of a bad taste in my mouth.  :Nono: 

I'm guessing the truth will come out at Christmas or the New Year.

----------

tammyy2j (07-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

stacey was sleeping with kush and martin around same time, is she sure  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

maidmarian (07-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> stacey was sleeping with kush and martin around same time, is she sure


I wrote a post a few weeks ago (I think it was on the Stacey Slater thread) where, after doing some research, I concluded there was probably a month between her sleeping with Kush and Martin.  It was written that way so she'd have no doubt (unless there's another twist).

----------

Glen1 (08-11-2015), maidmarian (07-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> How frustrating that we were right about the paternity of Stacey's baby, and doubly so now Kush had decided to keep the secret too.  Surely he and Shabnam presently have enough drama in their lives with Zaair's death, the wedding and the custody battle for Jade? 
> 
> I must admit I enjoyed the wedding episode as a whole because it was well written and acted. I could even understand why Stacey believes she's made the right decision (though I _absolutely_ disagree with it).  However, the whole thing leaves a bit of a bad taste in my mouth. 
> 
> I'm guessing the truth will come out at Christmas or the New Year.


It is as expected as you say -but rather seedy.!!
And no doubt truth?? will be revealed in
the near future.

If youre going to have a secret as big as that-
all participants need to be firm on the matter.
I dont think we have that here. The character
of Stacey was improved now reversing and
I think she has potential if better written.
But thats not likely soon.

I wonder about Kushs motives-
The nice version would be he wants
to be married and not upset Shabnams
fragile state re stillborn baby & Jade.
The less nice version is he likes the  idea
of a child but without responsibilty and
financial commitment.

Also wonder if/ when Martin (.who is 
not too bright - but not dense) will
wake up to the possiblities.?

There will probably be a lot of drama-
Not sure if will.rock square!!

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2015), Glen1 (08-11-2015), Rear window (07-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I wonder about Kushs motives-
> The nice version would be he wants
> to be married and not upset Shabnams
> fragile state re stillborn baby & Jade.
> The less nice version is he likes the  idea
> of a child but without responsibilty and
> financial commitment.


I'm leaning towards the nice version at the moment.  I thought he seemed genuine in wanting to confess to Shabnam and be a father to the baby. 

I was even relieved for a few minutes because I thought somebody in Albert Square was going to do the right thing for once... 




> There will probably be a lot of drama-
> Not sure if will.rock square!!


It's definitely going to rock the square!

----------

Glen1 (08-11-2015), maidmarian (07-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I find this story a difficult one for me personally as I went through something similar in my younger days. I don't really want to go into it all here and it wasn't quite the same situation but all I can say is I have every sympathy with Stacey and Kush. It is a hard and tough decision. I've kept the secret of a baby's paternity secret for over 40 years now. His real mother and supposed father are both dead now. I still have the urge every now and then to tell him the truth but I think what's the point. He's grown up thinking his "father" was his real father, what good would it do now to tell him he wasn't and that someone who is almost a complete stranger is. What would it do to him?

Sorry, I'm sure you don't want to hear about my problems, but it's just that I know that none of this is easy and the amount of agonising that goes on. I think it is wrong to dismiss Stacey and/or Kush as being selfish. In fact, from my experience, I think they are the opposite.

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2015), Dougie (11-11-2015), Glen1 (08-11-2015), lizann (07-11-2015), maidmarian (07-11-2015), Perdita (07-11-2015), Rear window (07-11-2015), tammyy2j (07-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

:Smile: 

Thanks for sharing your experience, parkerman.  It's too easy for those of us who haven't been through a similar situation to judge, especially when watching a soap and knowing the repercussions for those involved aren't real.

I think it's very strong of you not to have succumbed to the temptation to tell him now both of his parents are gone.

----------

Glen1 (08-11-2015), Perdita (07-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I find this story a difficult one for me personally as I went through something similar in my younger days. I don't really want to go into it all here and it wasn't quite the same situation but all I can say is I have every sympathy with Stacey and Kush. It is a hard and tough decision. I've kept the secret of a baby's paternity secret for over 40 years now. His real mother and supposed father are both dead now. I still have the urge every now and then to tell him the truth but I think what's the point. He's grown up thinking his "father" was his real father, what good would it do now to tell him he wasn't and that someone who is almost a complete stranger is. What would it do to him?
> 
> Sorry, I'm sure you don't want to hear about my problems, but it's just that I know that none of this is easy and the amount of agonising that goes on. I think it is wrong to dismiss Stacey and/or Kush as being selfish. In fact, from my experience, I think they are the opposite.


Im sorry this story  has been so difficult for you.
Im afraid theres is a lot of it about! And probably
even more years ago. Husbands would accept
a child as theirs when they knew he/ she wasn't
To avoid breaking up their marriage and the 
upset for their other children. A lot of families
had such a secret but it was kept that way.
A sort of in-law of mine was in that position
and he confided in  me when very elderly that
he didnt regret it!

Your story is probably very different. I  know
some people think the truth is paramount
and in general I agree- but personally I
think  for a person to find out that the
person theyve always thought to be their
father wasnt - would shake the foundations
of their lives. The only exceptions might 
be if their relationship with their assumed
father was very poor or if there were
serious genetic health concerns. 

 So though it has caused you great worry
to keep.the secret (for which Im sorry)
I think you have done the right thing.
Thats just my personal opinion and I
hope I have not caused offence!

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2015), Glen1 (08-11-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> I find this story a difficult one for me personally as I went through something similar in my younger days. I don't really want to go into it all here and it wasn't quite the same situation but all I can say is I have every sympathy with Stacey and Kush. It is a hard and tough decision. I've kept the secret of a baby's paternity secret for over 40 years now. His real mother and supposed father are both dead now. I still have the urge every now and then to tell him the truth but I think what's the point. He's grown up thinking his "father" was his real father, what good would it do now to tell him he wasn't and that someone who is almost a complete stranger is. What would it do to him?
> 
> Sorry, I'm sure you don't want to hear about my problems, but it's just that I know that none of this is easy and the amount of agonising that goes on. I think it is wrong to dismiss Stacey and/or Kush as being selfish. In fact, from my experience, I think they are the opposite.


I've never gone through something like this before, so I can't say for certain what my feelings would be. But you've been a good friend to the boy's parents by not saying anything. 

Tbh, in my own opinion, I believe honesty is the best policy, because secrets always have a chance of getting found out.  I remember watching a docu once about children who were adopted or found out one of their parents wasn't their biological parent.  One of them was about a guy in a similar situation as you just said. His parents didn't want him to know at any cost. Unfortunately, after they past away, the guy developed leukaemia, and while he was going in for treatment, the blood analysis revealed his dad wasn't his biological dad.  It was all pretty emotional. The guy's biological dad had past away years ago, so he never met him. The guy said that the worst thing was that he had all these questions, and no one to answer them, and he never got to know his birth father when he had all those chances to do years before.  

But I don't know your exact circumstances, so he probably won't ever find out. But there is always a chance that he may do, and if he were to learn the truth like years from now after you die, then who will be there to answer his questions? I'm not saying he won't be upset after learning his supposed dad wasn't his real dad, as anyone will be upset in a situation like that, but after after he's had a chance to calm down then he and his real dad might get to know each other.   I have also heard about kids who were adopted and then finding their birth parents. They all had misgivings about meeting someone they never knew who was their real parent, and felt guilty about wanting to know them because they thought they were dishonouring the parents who raised them. But in almost all situations, the kids and their parents all developed strong relationships and got along.

----------


## parkerman

You have hit on the one thing that concerns me, ss. My mother had glaucoma, which is hereditary. Since the age of 40 I have been entitled to an annual free eye test to check that I haven't developed it as well. Fortunately, so far, I haven't. But I have often thought about what if I do get the condition. It would be at that point I think that I really should say something. But, if not, I think the chances of him finding out are pretty much zero.

He also has two children, which brings in another whole new dimension of course.........

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2015), Perdita (07-11-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> stacey was sleeping with kush and martin around same time, is she sure


I think she slept with Kush a while before Martin.  She seems pretty sure.

----------


## lizann

stacey was selfish, she was hoping kush would dump shabham and choose her, sleeping with her best mate's fella to start with was wrong, she never learns and now a child is involved, martin deserves the truth let him decide

 did stacey sleep with martin once off first and then kush and then start a relationship with martin so back him?

----------


## lizann

stacey was selfish, she was hoping kush would dump shabham and choose her, sleeping with her best mate's fella to start with was wrong, she never learns and now a child is involved, martin deserves the truth let him decide

 did stacey sleep with martin once off first and then kush and then start a relationship with martin so back him?

----------


## maidmarian

> stacey was selfish, she was hoping kush would dump shabham and choose her, sleeping with her best mate's fella to start with was wrong, she never learns and now a child is involved, martin deserves the truth let him decide
> 
>  did stacey sleep with martin once off first and then kush and then start a relationship with martin so back him?


I did think that she had had a one night stand
with Martin before but quite near the time with Kush.
 But as I was missing some episodes then - thought 
Id  got it wrong and still not sure??

With the probs with her meds perhaps  her 
memory isnt too reliable ??

Overall probably more likely the baby is Kushs
The scans are reliable to wiithin a couple of days
-Ive been told?? But if she had sex with both
close quite close together.!!
I expect we will find out soon but if the baby is
Kushs might might that not be apparent to
Martin?

----------


## lizann

kush is dark skinned so if baby is too even foolish martin may cope on

----------


## maidmarian

> kush is dark skinned so if baby is too even foolish martin may cope on


Yes - thats what I meant.
But even if Kush is father - baby may not 
have the same skin tone.
Each baby inherits a selection of genes
from both parents which is why siblings
can look very different and may inherit
( or not)the gene that causes a particular health
condition.

I hope when we know -for sure-(.if thats  possible
 in a soap) who the father is-I hope the story makes 
sense!!

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2015), Glen1 (08-11-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> You have hit on the one thing that concerns me, ss. My mother had glaucoma, which is hereditary. Since the age of 40 I have been entitled to an annual free eye test to check that I haven't developed it as well. Fortunately, so far, I haven't. But I have often thought about what if I do get the condition. It would be at that point I think that I really should say something. But, if not, I think the chances of him finding out are pretty much zero.
> 
> He also has two children, which brings in another whole new dimension of course.........


I'm sorry to hear that.  But if that's the case then I really think you should say something. Maybe not about who his real dad is, if you don't want to, but definitely something about the glaucoma. You could always say to him that his parents told you once that one of their parents had it, so there's a chance he could catch it, too.  In the end, his health and the health of his kids could be at stake. If you say or do nothing, and he or they don't have regular check-ups and ends up catching it, it would be a whole lot worse.

----------


## Dazzle

I think part of the reason why Stacey and Kush were judged harshly by many of us is due to frustration - because we know in a soap the secret will come out sooner or later and cause heartbreak for Martin and Shabnam.  In real life, if only one or two people (who are determined to stay quiet) know, it's much more unlikely to ever come out and hurt the other people involved.




> did stacey sleep with martin once off first and then kush and then start a relationship with martin so back him?


For the following post, I looked through all the spoilers for the period to try to work out when Stacey probably slept with Kush and when she first slept with Martin.  The two episodes I link to in the post are the likely dates (if you read the full episode descriptions), although I could have missed something of course.  

I thought at the time that the dates are credible because they're almost exactly month apart and seemed deliberately chosen so that Stacey could be sure about the baby's paternity.

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...749#post832749




> With the probs with her meds perhaps  her 
> memory isnt too reliable ??


Stacey didn't come off her meds until after she found out she was pregnant.  I think she was likely already well aware that Kush was the father by that time.




> kush is dark skinned so if baby is too even foolish martin may cope on


As you can see from the picture below, Kush's skin is barely darker than Stacey's, so I think she's got good reason to think she can probably pass the baby off as Martin's based on skin colour.  She can't be 100% certain of course, and facially Kush looks completely different to Martin...

----------

Glen1 (07-11-2015), lizann (07-11-2015), maidmarian (07-11-2015), Perdita (07-11-2015), Rear window (07-11-2015), tammyy2j (07-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I find this story a difficult one for me personally as I went through something similar in my younger days. I don't really want to go into it all here and it wasn't quite the same situation but all I can say is I have every sympathy with Stacey and Kush. It is a hard and tough decision. I've kept the secret of a baby's paternity secret for over 40 years now. His real mother and supposed father are both dead now. I still have the urge every now and then to tell him the truth but I think what's the point. He's grown up thinking his "father" was his real father, what good would it do now to tell him he wasn't and that someone who is almost a complete stranger is. What would it do to him?
> 
> Sorry, I'm sure you don't want to hear about my problems, but it's just that I know that none of this is easy and the amount of agonising that goes on. I think it is wrong to dismiss Stacey and/or Kush as being selfish. In fact, from my experience, I think they are the opposite.


Thanks for sharing Parkerman

As a child of a stepfather, my mam and dad were honest with me from an early age about my real father but I choose not to contact him as I am happy with my parents but I was glad it was my decision and they were honest with me, it brought me closer to them in some ways 

I hate that with Kush being Stacey's baby's real father, Kathy back from the dead and Gavin as Sharon's dad there is no surprises anymore in the show, so predictable and spoilered by cast and producer interviews and online and social media speculation etc., 

Stacey's character goes back to being the homewrecker again not learnt a lesson after Max as I sure Shabham will discover the truth eventually, Carmel and Stacey are close so she could discover first 

Mas said Zainab was sick so couldn't attend the wedding any reason why Syed missed it?

I do like Kush and Shabham together and I do believe they truly love each other

----------

Dazzle (08-11-2015), Glen1 (08-11-2015), lizann (08-11-2015), maidmarian (08-11-2015), parkerman (08-11-2015), Rear window (08-11-2015)

----------


## sarah c

I enjoyed the wedding because it was nice to have the customs explained without being patronising

----------

Dazzle (09-11-2015), lizann (09-11-2015), Rear window (09-11-2015), tammyy2j (10-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

why did elaine say to nancy about tamwar that was racist, i didn't hear

----------


## tammyy2j

I am not liking Elaine this time around 

What Mas said about Zainab washing her hands of their family made no sense

----------

lizann (10-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> why did elaine say to nancy about tamwar that was racist, i didn't hear


I can't remember exactly, but it was something derogatory about "strange" Muslim weddings. She also referred to Muslims in a very deliberate manner as "them". It was all very ignorant.  Plus she didn't give a toss that she'd hurt Tamwar!  :Angry: 

Couple that with her downright nastiness to Whitney (which I can't fathom), and Elaine appears to have had a sudden personality transplant. 

I'm team Babe all the way!  :Cheer:

----------

Glen1 (10-11-2015), lizann (10-11-2015), tammyy2j (10-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Though of course Islam is not a race, so being derogatory to Muslims is not actually racist.

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2015), Glen1 (10-11-2015), Perdita (10-11-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Though of course Islam is not a race, so being derogatory to Muslims is not actually racist.


is it Faith-ist ?

----------


## maidmarian

> is it Faith-ist ?


There are some words which mean intolerant
of religion(s) in general*.which is different to not 
having a religious belief your self. Eg atheist or 
agnostic.
There is confusion between race and religion
in other cases. Most people would use Anti-
Semiitic as being against Jews wheras Semite
covers a lot of Middle Eastern races inc Assryians
Arabs and many other. The name for Jewish
religion is Judaism.

We had some Diversity Awareness at work-
which obviously covered more than Race&
Religion . The more you know the more pitfalls
you become aware of. Most people do try to
avoid causing offence - but obviously not in
EE in this instance!

There is the word Islamaphobia - which might
be appropriate!

* religiophobic is such a word- very seldom
used.

----------

Glen1 (10-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Tamwar called Elaine xenophobic.

----------

Glen1 (10-11-2015), lizann (10-11-2015), parkerman (10-11-2015), Perdita (10-11-2015), tammyy2j (10-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Tamwar called Elaine xenophobic.


I didn't know what xenophobic meant to looked up and it is having or showing a dislike of or prejudice against people from other countries

----------

lizann (10-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

Â£35 for a blow dry, ronnie's hair looked the same

----------

Glen1 (10-11-2015), parkerman (10-11-2015), Rear window (10-11-2015)

----------


## LollyCarpenter

> I can't remember exactly, but it was something derogatory about \\\"strange\\\" Muslim weddings. She also referred to Muslims in a very deliberate manner as \\\"them\\\". It was all very ignorant.  Plus she didn't give a toss that she'd hurt Tamwar! 
> 
> Couple that with her downright nastiness to Whitney (which I can't fathom), and Elaine appears to have had a sudden personality transplant. 
> 
> I'm team Babe all the way!


Can't fathom Elaine's nastiness, either.  She's been horrible to Whitney for what seems to be no reason.  Her comments about Muslims were awful but some people are just ignorant about things like that and judge without understanding it properly. 

Team Babe also.

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

elaine still holds a grudge over her toyboy me thinks

 the cat up the tree was funny

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked Mick and Shirley's scenes in the park with Carmel and her cat

It seems Mas now is smitten Carmel, he should be honest with her 

Ronnie is only pushing Roxy more to Dean with her behaviour and does Bladez or the street outside have any CCTV 

Billy wants Honey back, when did he decide this?

Elaine this time around he is very nasty to everyone

----------


## LollyCarpenter

The scenes with Mick Shirley and Carmel were funny and made me laugh.  First time Ive liked Shirley in a while. 

I cant decide who I dislike more, Dean or Ronnie.

----------


## parkerman

O


> Billy wants Honey back, when did he decide this?


I thought he'd always wanted her back - he never wanted her to go in the first place did he?




> I cant decide who I dislike more, Dean or Ronnie.


No contest. Dean is an obnoxious self-centred rapist who shouldn't be allowed to walk the streets.

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2015), Glen1 (11-11-2015), lizann (12-11-2015), maidmarian (11-11-2015), tammyy2j (12-11-2015)

----------


## LollyCarpenter

Yes he should have gone to jail for raping Linda.  Ronnie has a lot of Archie's personality in her and tho I don't like her most of the the time she's often interesting to watch.

----------


## Dazzle

> I cant decide who I dislike more, Dean or Ronnie.


Even just considering their current treatment of Roxy: they both want to control her, but Dean's motives are selfish and spiteful, whereas at least Ronnie believes she's acting in Roxy's best interest.  The proposal just to get one over on Ronnie was despicable.  :Angry: 




> Ronnie has a lot of Archie's personality in her and tho I don't like her most of the the time she's often interesting to watch.


I usually agree, but I think she's being written as stupid in her current battle of wills with Dean.  I just don't believe he has the intelligence to keep outmanoeuvring her.

----------

Glen1 (12-11-2015), maidmarian (12-11-2015), parkerman (12-11-2015)

----------


## LollyCarpenter

> Even just considering their current treatment of Roxy: they both want to control her, but Dean's motives are selfish and spiteful, whereas at least Ronnie believes she's acting in Roxy's best interest.  The proposal just to get one over on Ronnie was despicable. 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually agree, but I think she's being written as stupid in her current battle of wills with Dean.  I just don't believe he has the intelligence to keep outmanoeuvring her.


Absolutely not.  Ronnie is way too intelligent and cunning to ever be outsmarted by Dean.

----------

Dazzle (13-11-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> Absolutely not.  Ronnie is way too intelligent and cunning to ever be outsmarted by Dean.


She's certainly being shown up as foolish, but maybe she's luring him into a sense of false superiority. And I'd believe it myself if she hadn't got angry and smashed the bar up a bit.

----------


## Rear window

> Absolutely not.  Ronnie is way too intelligent and cunning to ever be outsmarted by Dean.


She's certainly being shown up as foolish, but maybe she's luring him into a sense of false superiority. And I'd believe it myself if she hadn't got angry and smashed the bar up a bit.

----------


## sarah c

> Absolutely not.  Ronnie is way too intelligent and cunning to ever be outsmarted by Dean.


except getting Billy to help her wasnt the brightest move maybe?

----------

Dazzle (13-11-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> except getting Billy to help her wasnt the brightest move maybe?


Yes that was almost doomed to failure wasn't it.

----------


## Rear window

> except getting Billy to help her wasnt the brightest move maybe?


Yes that was almost doomed to failure wasn't it.

----------

Dazzle (13-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

was les babysitting janet in flat of stolen goods

----------


## sarah c

> was les babysitting janet in flat of stolen goods


yes I believe he was....

----------


## sarah c

> was les babysitting janet in flat of stolen goods


yes I believe he was....

----------


## sarah c

surely dumping the 'Blades' gear in the canal would have been better?

----------


## Rear window

> yes I believe he was....


So where were they?

----------


## Rear window

> yes I believe he was....


So where were they?

----------


## sarah c

> So where were they?


in Billy's flat

----------


## Dazzle

I still don't believe for one minute that Mick would have a relationship with anyone who believes Linda lied about the rape - let alone someone who harassed and bullied her for months and is _still_ supporting her rapist.  If he's willing to forgive the totally unrepentant Shirley (and now Buster too), it sends the message that he accepts their attitude to Linda and their vile behaviour.  :Wal2l: 

Also, it seems to have been conveniently forgotten that both Shirley and Buster have had some serious doubts about Dean's innocence... 




> So where were they?


I'm guessing Janet was in bed, but I did wonder where Les was.  Perhaps reading her a story, or alternatively in the bathroom?

----------

Glen1 (13-11-2015), lizann (13-11-2015), parkerman (16-11-2015)

----------


## LollyCarpenter

> except getting Billy to help her wasnt the brightest move maybe?


Yes well i can't really argue with that.  Getting Billy involved was stupid, Ronnie should have known better.  I wouldn't call Dean smart, more sly, and he was certainly on to Ronnie pretty quick when he sussed she was recording him.  At this point Ronnie will do anything to get rid of Dean, I suspect.

----------


## lizann

did dean remember raping linda when he was getting frisky and hurt roxy, lightbulb moment for him and off to vic to see mick

----------


## lizann

new william looks older than janet

 roxy needs to stop having controlling people in her life

----------


## parkerman

For God's sake, Roxy! :Angry:

----------


## tammyy2j

Was Tamwar and Nancy's talk on his religion added in light of Paris attacks or already filmed before, it nicely done

Roxy is an idiot who needs to wise up for herself, put herself and Amy first, she don't need a man

----------

Dazzle (17-11-2015), Glen1 (17-11-2015), maidmarian (17-11-2015), Rear window (17-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Was Tamwar and Nancy's talk on his religion added in light of Paris attacks or already filmed before, it nicely done
> 
> Roxy is an idiot who needs to wise up for herself, put herself and Amy first, she don't need a man


They have filmed those scenes a couple of months ago so recent events in Paris would not have been a deciding factor, I agree with you, it was very well done!!

----------

maidmarian (17-11-2015), Rear window (17-11-2015), tammyy2j (17-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Was Tamwar and Nancy's talk on his religion added in light of Paris attacks or already filmed before, it nicely done
> 
> Roxy is an idiot who needs to wise up for herself, put herself and Amy first, she don't need a man


They have filmed those scenes a couple of months ago so recent events in Paris would not have been a deciding factor, I agree with you, it was very well done!!

----------

Dazzle (17-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> did dean remember raping linda when he was getting frisky and hurt roxy


I'd call that getting domineering not getting frisky.




> Was Tamwar and Nancy's talk on his religion added in light of Paris attacks or already filmed before, it nicely done


It was a lovely scene, but it was filmed months ago.  It was just a serendipitous coincidence.

----------

Glen1 (17-11-2015), maidmarian (17-11-2015), Perdita (17-11-2015), tammyy2j (17-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Was calm none drunk Phil babysitting Amy and Matthew  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

maidmarian (17-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

ah bloody hell mick, dean raped your wife

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2015), Glen1 (19-11-2015), parkerman (17-11-2015), tammyy2j (18-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> ah bloody hell mick, dean raped your wife


Yes, it's just getting [very rude word] ridiculous now! :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2015), Glen1 (19-11-2015), maidmarian (18-11-2015), Perdita (18-11-2015), tammyy2j (18-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I feel like I missed an episode now all Mick's family are fine with Buster and Shirley 

Linda is making a lot of effort

Is Ronnie not thinking of her son Matthew, as much as I want Dean gone if she kills him she gets banged up again and what about the baby  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2015), Glen1 (19-11-2015), lizann (19-11-2015), maidmarian (18-11-2015)

----------


## Rear window

I think she is definitely a bit fruit loops at the moment. Ok, a lot.  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2015), Glen1 (19-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I used to think Shirley was a very good character, even though she could be hateful.  However, I completely despise her now and can't imagine ever liking her again.

Mick's been big enough (read _disloyal_ enough) to let her back into his life, and she immediately starts trying to guilt him into making peace with his wife's rapist!!!!!  As usual, everything's about her and her feelings.  Words fail...  :Wal2l: 




> I feel like I missed an episode now all Mick's family are fine with Buster and Shirley


Yep.  I feel like those scenes took place in a parallel universe where Linda didn't get raped by their son and they didn't spend months harassing her about it.




> I think she is definitely a bit fruit loops at the moment. Ok, a lot.


Ronnie's lost the plot big time.  If she's so intent on killing Dean, why warn him about the spiked drink after he's only taken a couple of sips? That couldn't possibly be enough to knock him out any time soon.  :Searchme:

----------

Glen1 (19-11-2015), maidmarian (18-11-2015), parkerman (18-11-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> I used to think Shirley was a very good character, even though she could be hateful.  However, I completely despise her now and can't imagine ever liking her again.


She still doesn't want to admit that Dean had anything to do with what happened to Linda. Until she gets over that delusion and finally admits the truth, she can't truly make up with Mick.  I can understand why she doesn't want to admit it, as what mother would want to willingly admit that their own son was a rapist.. But this has gone far enough! 




> IRonnie's lost the plot big time.  If she's so intent on killing Dean, why warn him about the spiked drink after he's only taken a couple of sips? That couldn't possibly be enough to knock him out any time soon.


Oh, Ronnie lost it long before all this stuff with Dean happened. She's totally flipped.

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

i get mick wants shirl back in his life but this is bloody (add in more curse words) ridiculous

----------

Glen1 (19-11-2015), tammyy2j (20-11-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Assuming Mick isn't playing the " double agent " to sort Dean out ,EE have destroyed one of the best characters on the show. Linda just seems to sit there and soak up what Mick is doing. Shirley goes with Mick to help him select his wedding suit ,why ? I don't get why Mick is going over the top sucking up to Shirley given the rape circumstances, Shirley continues to stick up for her depraved excuse of a son Dean . Mick's duty must be to support his future wife and family even at the cost of turning his back on his mother ,who if she has any compassion for Mick and Linda would have to understand or lump it .
I really hope that Mick has a plan of action for Dean and that Linda is in on it... :Sad:  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2015), lizann (19-11-2015), maidmarian (19-11-2015), parkerman (19-11-2015), tammyy2j (20-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Assuming Mick isn't playing the " double agent " to sort Dean out ,EE have destroyed one of the best characters on the show. Linda just seems to sit there and soak up what Mick is doing. Shirley goes with Mick to help him select his wedding suit ,why ? I don't get why Mick is going over the top sucking up to Shirley given the rape circumstances, Shirley continues to stick up for her depraved excuse of a son Dean . Mick's duty must be to support his future wife and family even at the cost of turning his back on his mother ,who if she has any compassion for Mick and Linda would have to understand or lump it .
> I really hope that Mick has a plan of action for Dean and that Linda is in on it...


I wish that were true, Glen, but I doubt the writers are that clever.  No, Mick is just missing his mummy and is willing to cause Linda a lot of pain to have her back in his life.  As you say, Mick's character has been destroyed in the process.  

One of the best things about Mick was his unwavering support and defence of Linda, and that's suddenly gone.  He (and the rest of the family) sat and ignored Linda's extreme discomfort at having Shirley and Buster at Lee's birthday party.  This is the one and only time I'd say he should ignore what Linda says because she's obviously putting her feelings last.  That's not something Mick should accept for a moment!

Even when Shirley said Dean isn't all bad, Mick's denial was half-hearted!  Why didn't he tell her in no uncertain terms he'd never go near Dean again?  :Angry: 

I understand that Shirley doesn't believe her own son to be capable of rape.  However, she _knows_ Mick believes it implicitly and yet she's still pushing him to make it up with Dean.  Even if she were correct that Linda's lying about the rape to cover up a sleazy fling (and therefore apparently deserves everything she gets), she's been absolutely vile towards Mick and his children.  She also _never_ misses the opportunity to have a dig at Linda.



Hold on though...I've just seen the light!!!  The rape storyline has never been about Linda, it's always been about Shirley having to choose sides between her two warring sons.  Nothing else matters.  It all makes sense now...  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (19-11-2015), lizann (19-11-2015), maidmarian (19-11-2015), parkerman (19-11-2015), Perdita (19-11-2015), Rear window (19-11-2015), tammyy2j (20-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

re Dazzles#9419

Ive read your post above and it does all
seem to make sense!

Its no problem to me to believe anything
about Shirley-Ive never liked her for even
a nano second.
It took me a little while to get used to Mick
but I do.like him.and found him a believable
character til very recently.

Hopefully he does have a "masterplan" -but
that seems unlikely.!

The only faint & forlorn hope is that he is
suffering a form of breakdown ?
Both he and Linda have been under extreme
stress for a long while. No external support
and a lot of unkindness and criticism.

I wonder if it has all "caught up" with him
and hes switched off and gone into a form
of regression re his mother & childhood.
Perhaps the shock of whatever happens at the
Lake brings him out of it! I hope so - as Glen
says a good character ruined otherwise.!

Sorry if above all rubbish -but people do 
behave strangely after long term.pressure
and just hope Mick.returns to his usual.
self - somehow!

p.s. providing support to someone who
has suffered a traumatic event can put
strain on those who provide support.

I found the way Shirley was suddenly made
a central.character very contrived !
No criticism of the actress but I dont think
the character was developed in a believable
way to carry that  successfully"

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2015), Glen1 (19-11-2015), parkerman (20-11-2015), tammyy2j (20-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Sorry if above all rubbish -but people do 
> behave strangely after long term.pressure
> and just hope Mick.returns to his usual.
> self - somehow!


What you've written isn't rubbish at all - it's very well thought out.  

If this were real life, I'd agree that Mick could be crumbling under the stress.  However, I fear the current EE team don't think about it as deeply as you have and are quite happy to change characterisations for no other reason than to fit the story they want to tell.

----------

Glen1 (19-11-2015), maidmarian (19-11-2015), parkerman (20-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

well mick after all that your mum chooses dean, shirl don't deserve mick and his family nor does buster

----------

Dazzle (20-11-2015), Glen1 (19-11-2015), maidmarian (19-11-2015), Rear window (19-11-2015), tammyy2j (21-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

So no reaction from Lee when Buster biffed his dad for sticking up for his mum?

----------

Dazzle (20-11-2015), Glen1 (20-11-2015), lizann (20-11-2015), maidmarian (20-11-2015), tammyy2j (20-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Yet again, it's all about poor hard-done-by Shirley's pain at having to choose between her two sons.  Boo hoo...not.  :Thumbsdown: 

Notice Linda barely got a look in again...  :Wal2l: 

At least Mick stated in no uncertain terms he'd like to see Dean six feet under. That cheered me up a bit!  :Clap: 

I hope the Ronnie/Dean storyline is almost over. I wouldn't mind if I felt she was really a threat to him, but it's just been one repetitive scene after another of the smug rapist lording it over her at her most vulnerable. Sickening.  :Angry:

----------

Glen1 (20-11-2015), maidmarian (20-11-2015), parkerman (20-11-2015), tammyy2j (20-11-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> At least Mick stated in no uncertain terms he'd like to see Dean six feet under. That cheered me up a bit! :


Same here ,perked me up a treat. If ever Mick goes round to Shirley and Buster to apologise and to make sure they are still going to the wedding, as Parkerman  once said my boot is heading through the TV screen.

----------

Dazzle (21-11-2015), maidmarian (20-11-2015), parkerman (20-11-2015), tammyy2j (21-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Yet again, it's all about poor hard-done-by Shirley's pain at having to choose between her two sons.  Boo hoo...not. 
> 
> Notice Linda barely got a look in again... 
> 
> At least Mick stated in no uncertain terms he'd like to see Dean six feet under. That cheered me up a bit! 
> 
> I hope the Ronnie/Dean storyline is almost over. I wouldn't mind if I felt she was really a threat to him, but it's just been one repetitive scene after another of the smug rapist lording it over her at her most vulnerable. Sickening.


The way she is being written at the moment 
is very strange.! I wondered if the actress had
asked for a break? But it still seems an extreme
way to.deal with it -if so!

----------

Dazzle (21-11-2015), Glen1 (23-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Yet again, it's all about poor hard-done-by Shirley's pain at having to choose between her two sons.  Boo hoo...not. 
> 
> Notice Linda barely got a look in again... 
> 
> At least Mick stated in no uncertain terms he'd like to see Dean six feet under. That cheered me up a bit! 
> 
> I hope the Ronnie/Dean storyline is almost over. I wouldn't mind if I felt she was really a threat to him, but it's just been one repetitive scene after another of the smug rapist lording it over her at her most vulnerable. Sickening.


The way she is being written at the moment 
is very strange.! I wondered if the actress had
asked for a break? But it still seems an extreme
way to.deal with it -if so!

----------


## tammyy2j

I am finding it hard to continue watching until Dean get his comeuppance and this Roxy/Ronnie twisted sister saga will end

I liked hearing more about Fatboy's life, him telling Dr. Vincent, will he unite him and his mother   Spoiler:    leading to his exit   

Is Cora staying in the shed of the allotments by the park or in the community centre, she only pops up every once and a while like a ghost  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mick needs to concentrate on his own family especially Linda, I don't think Shirley and Buster can be redeemed now to him or them

----------

Dazzle (21-11-2015), Glen1 (23-11-2015), lizann (21-11-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> I liked hearing more about Fatboy's life, him telling Dr. Vincent, will he unite him and his mother


I hope not. Fatboy's mother sounds like she was a right b**ch!

----------

Dazzle (21-11-2015), Glen1 (23-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I hope not. Fatboy's mother sounds like she was a right b**ch!


She could have changed

----------


## Dazzle

I thought Friday's episode was the best one we've seen for a while.  Mick and Linda are back on track - thank goodness - and I'm pleased that Mick doesn't seem too devastated about his latest rift with Shirley.




> I am finding it hard to continue watching until Dean get his comeuppance and this Roxy/Ronnie twisted sister saga will end


I agree about Dean, and also about Ronnie as she's been written recently, but I thought the Ronnie/Roxy fight scenes in Friday's episode were excellent.  They really dug into their backstories and - for once - the characterisations were spot on.  I felt for both sisters in those scenes.




> The way she is being written at the moment 
> is very strange.!


I was puzzled too, but I now realise that Roxy's relationship with Dean has brought up lots of buried emotions about Archie and that she hasn't been coping with it.  She seemed to get her groove back on Friday (for now at least).  If Ronnie's going to be written as a villain, I hate seeing her so ineffectual.

When are we going too see more of Cora's story?  DTC promised her homelessness would be explored in an interview a while back.  :Ponder:

----------

Glen1 (23-11-2015), maidmarian (21-11-2015), parkerman (21-11-2015), tammyy2j (24-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

are the cops connected to vincent who took Ronnie

 aunt sal had some good one liners

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2015), Glen1 (25-11-2015), tammyy2j (24-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

are the cops connected to vincent who took Ronnie

 aunt sal had some good one liners

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought it was Cora would gave Denise's address to the police

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2015), Glen1 (25-11-2015), parkerman (24-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> are the cops connected to vincent who took Ronnie


I thought it might be Carl's family, but you're right it's more likely to be connected to Vincent.  Maybe it's both?




> I thought it was Cora would gave Denise's address to the police


I think you're probably correct.

----------


## parkerman

OK. So who saw that coming then?

----------


## Dazzle

> OK. So who saw that coming then?


Ha ha...definitely not me!  :Big Grin: 

Vincent just got interesting if Ronnie's correct. Is he long-term undercover to infiltrate a crime ring/gang?  Is he good or bad?  He's obviously capable of bending the rules but that didn't necessarily make him outright dirty.  Is he a mole for the police or the criminals (I'm thinking of the brilliant film The Departed)?  Could he just be an informer? The possibilities are endless at this point (especially if EE have no intention of making his situation remotely realistic).  I wonder if it has something to do with Gavin and his gang?  :Searchme: 

On another Vincent note: I hate hate HATE the decor of the Hubbard house.  Is dark, oppressive grey combined with dull vomit green on trend or something?  :EEK!: 

Phil plays such a good drunk!  I hated smug Shirley gloating over him and Sharon (although I bet a certain obsessive Phil/Shirley fan took that as sexual tension between the former couple...  :Big Grin: )

----------

Glen1 (25-11-2015), tammyy2j (25-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> OK. So who saw that coming then?


What happened? Missed the episode

----------


## Perdita

> OK. So who saw that coming then?


What happened? Missed the episode

----------


## Rear window

> On another Vincent note: I hate hate HATE the decor of the Hubbard house.  Is dark, oppressive grey combined with dull vomit green on trend or something?  )


I don't like Mrs Hubbard either. She's a right stirrer with (Pearl's mum) putting ideas in her head about splitting up the B&B. 

I don't see how he can be mixed up in some dodgy undercover thing cos his mum/wife/Donna are all around. Don't they go off undercover and be someone new?

----------


## Rear window

> On another Vincent note: I hate hate HATE the decor of the Hubbard house.  Is dark, oppressive grey combined with dull vomit green on trend or something?  )


I don't like Mrs Hubbard either. She's a right stirrer with (Pearl's mum) putting ideas in her head about splitting up the B&B. 

I don't see how he can be mixed up in some dodgy undercover thing cos his mum/wife/Donna are all around. Don't they go off undercover and be someone new?

----------


## sarah c

> What happened? Missed the episode


well Vncent is lets say....more than friendly with the police and may even be one?

unlike Ronnie's previous 'association' who from the start pretended to be a police officer and in fact wasn't.....

----------

Perdita (25-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I don't see how he can be mixed up in some dodgy undercover thing cos his mum/wife/Donna are all around. Don't they go off undercover and be someone new?


You are forgetting one very important point here.....this is Eastenders!

----------

flappinfanny (25-11-2015), Glen1 (25-11-2015), lizann (25-11-2015), Perdita (25-11-2015), Rear window (25-11-2015), sarah c (25-11-2015), tammyy2j (25-11-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> OK. So who saw that coming then?


Total surprise, had to double check I'd heard correctly




> You are forgetting one very important point here.....this is Eastenders!


Assuming Vincent is either a high value police informant , police officer or Interpol officer, he's taking a risk breaking cover particularly to a member of the Mitchell clan.

----------

maidmarian (25-11-2015), parkerman (25-11-2015), Perdita (25-11-2015), Rear window (25-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Shirley knew about Carl's death, I remember her helping Phil clean his flat out

Taking the file must lead to Fatboy's exit 

I like Carmel and Denise as friends 

Does Claudette know Vincent is in the police, as she seems to be pulling his strings too for her own agenda with Mitchells

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2015), flappinfanny (25-11-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Positives from last night's episode:

Denise and Carmel great double act. Loved how Carmel called Denise Cagney last night.
Nobody plays a better drunk than Steve McFadden
Nice to see Jay have some scenes tonight.
Anna Karen playing Aunt Sal is a joy.
Love how they are writing sharon now.
Sam Womack brilliant as always.

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2015), Glen1 (25-11-2015), tammyy2j (25-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Welcome back, ff. Where have you been? Good to see you back.

----------

flappinfanny (25-11-2015), Glen1 (25-11-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Thanks, it has been a while, been a bit busy, but have been reading the posts on here lately and decided to make the time to post.  A great forum.   :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (25-11-2015), maidmarian (25-11-2015), parkerman (25-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Not one person feels guilty around Abi that her innocent dad Max is in jail, I expected better from Sharon  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2015), Glen1 (25-11-2015), lizann (25-11-2015), parkerman (25-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't like Mrs Hubbard either. She's a right stirrer with (Pearl's mum) putting ideas in her head about splitting up the B&B.


I've seen it speculated elsewhere that Claudette's after Kim's money.  It makes sense now we know that Vincent is living a lie and is possibly not as well off as he appears.

----------

flappinfanny (25-11-2015), Rear window (26-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I've seen it speculated elsewhere that Claudette's after Kim's money.  It makes sense now we know that Vincent is living a lie and is possibly not as well off as he appears.


Does Kim have money? Did not get the impression when Denise talked to her about living in the B&B and not paying ...

----------


## Dazzle

> Does Kim have money? Did not get the impression when Denise talked to her about living in the B&B and not paying ...


She owns one of the two houses that make up the B&B.  Denise possibly meant she was not contributing towards the mortgage?  She might be in for a bit of a windfall even after paying back the mortgage, although I'm not sure how much.  Claudette certainly seemed to think Kim has money tied up in the house anyway.

----------

Perdita (25-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Does Kim have money? Did not get the impression when Denise talked to her about living in the B&B and not paying ...


 vincent paid some of the bills when he moved in, don't think kim has money 

 claudette has a nice fancy flat and clothes and who pays for her trips away with les, les himself?

----------


## lizann

> Does Kim have money? Did not get the impression when Denise talked to her about living in the B&B and not paying ...


 vincent paid some of the bills when he moved in, don't think kim has money 

 claudette has a nice fancy flat and clothes and who pays for her trips away with les, les himself?

----------


## flappinfanny

> I've seen it speculated elsewhere that Claudette's after Kim's money.  It makes sense now we know that Vincent is living a lie and is possibly not as well off as he appears.


It will be interesting to know what Aunt Sal has on Ma Hubbard.

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> vincent paid some of the bills when he moved in, don't think kim has money


Kim doesn't have an income, but she owns half of the B&B.

----------


## lizann

it isn't a b&b for a while so no income from that

----------


## flappinfanny

I was a bit confused by the episode to be honest. I think DTC is  interested in fan fix and keeping the fans happy, it is a bit retcon city at the moment, but saying that it was very watchable. Sam Womack was very good and I loved Aunt Sal with Claudette. The Carmel and Denise friendship could work well and love Kim calling Carmel Carmen. I think it is going to be like Janine and Janice.

----------

Dazzle (27-11-2015), Glen1 (27-11-2015), lizann (28-11-2015), tammyy2j (28-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I was thinking when Vincent said he was an informant that at least EE have gone for the most realistic (if somewhat anti-climactic) option of him being involved with the police.  Then I thought there must be more to it because he seems to know an awful lot more about police business than a mere informer should. Other dramas usually portray them as the bottom of the heap in the worlds of both the criminals and police.

After seeing the contents of his file, I'm even less sure he was telling the (whole) truth.  Claudette (and her husband?) must have had a very serious run-in with the Mitchells to want revenge so badly. Perhaps Eric and/or other Mitchell family members were responsible for Vincent's father's death?

Does he want Ronnie out of the way because she's a threat to his plans, or because he genuinely cares for her and wants to keep her out of it?

Denise seems to be getting a decent storyline at last!  :Cheer: 




> it isn't a b&b for a while so no income from that


But if she sells her half she stands to possibly make a lot of money (dependant on the mortgage situation).  She bought it when she first arrived in 2009 after her ex-husband bought her out of their restaurant (I can't remember this at all and had to remind myself by reading Kim's wiki).

----------

flappinfanny (28-11-2015), Glen1 (27-11-2015), lizann (27-11-2015), tammyy2j (28-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

how do honey and linda know each other and phil a big organised criminal that even police ignore murder this seems fishy 

 good scenes of drunk phil

----------

flappinfanny (28-11-2015), Glen1 (28-11-2015), parkerman (28-11-2015), tammyy2j (28-11-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

So now the Mitchells are a dangerous gang of the under world. Do me a favour.  

Best part of the ep for me was Denise, Carmel, Sharon and Phil.  Steve McFadden is quality and nice to see a fleeting appearance by the brilliant Ann Mitchell, apart from that it was a bit ropey.

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2015), Rear window (28-11-2015), tammyy2j (28-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am confused now by Vincent's backstory and his police friend, why let Ronnie a known murderer off just to get Phil he isn't that big a criminal  :Searchme: 

Steve is great as drunk Phil

----------

flappinfanny (28-11-2015), Glen1 (28-11-2015), lizann (28-11-2015), parkerman (28-11-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> I am confused now by Vincent's backstory and his police friend, why let Ronnie a known murderer off just to get Phil he isn't that big a criminal 
> 
> Steve is great as drunk Phil


I thought it was cos Vincent had got her the gun and therefore becomes an accessory to any murder she did with it. 
I assume to be an informant he has to give them information - so what has he been giving his handler?

----------


## Rear window

> I am confused now by Vincent's backstory and his police friend, why let Ronnie a known murderer off just to get Phil he isn't that big a criminal 
> 
> Steve is great as drunk Phil


I thought it was cos Vincent had got her the gun and therefore becomes an accessory to any murder she did with it. 
I assume to be an informant he has to give them information - so what has he been giving his handler?

----------

flappinfanny (28-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I am confused now by Vincent's backstory and his police friend, why let Ronnie a known murderer off just to get Phil he isn't that big a criminal


Indeed, tammy. There has got to be more to this story than we are being told at present. Phil is a very small time crook who has a few dodgy dealings every now and then. He would hardly be prioritised over a murderer, nor would the police spend so much time and energy going after him. 

There is either a lot more to come from this story or DTC has finally taken complete leave of his senses. Either wouldn't surprise me!

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2015), flappinfanny (28-11-2015), Glen1 (28-11-2015), lizann (28-11-2015), maidmarian (28-11-2015), tammyy2j (29-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

vincent's folder had a photo of mitchells with sean slater and paper clipping was of car lot fire was that frank butcher doing, it is puzzling

----------


## Glen1

Surely Gavin must be involved somehow , can only think police corruption going on with Gavin as the gang leader and paymaster.

----------

flappinfanny (28-11-2015), lizann (28-11-2015), maidmarian (28-11-2015), Perdita (28-11-2015), tammyy2j (29-11-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> There is either a lot more to come from this story or DTC has finally taken complete leave of his senses. Either wouldn't surprise me!


 Nor me.  I do sometimes wonder if DTC and Alex Lamb just wing it half the time and make it up as they go along?

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2015), Glen1 (28-11-2015), lizann (28-11-2015), maidmarian (28-11-2015), parkerman (28-11-2015), Rear window (28-11-2015), tammyy2j (29-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am confused now by Vincent's backstory and his police friend, why let Ronnie a known murderer off just to get Phil he isn't that big a criminal


In credible dramas where this kind of thing happens, the police are willing to let the small fry go in order to catch the big fish.  It's hard to see how this fits with Ronnie and Phil Mitchell though (although presumably Roxy told the police that Carl's death was self-defence so they know Ronnie isn't a murderer).

There may be more to Phil's criminal activities than previously let on to us viewers. I've always suspected so (and have mentioned this previously) because he must get his never-ending stream of cash from somewhere.  We know for instance that the Arches has been involved with ringing cars - which is often done by organised criminals. However, the idea of him being being some kind of head of an organised crime ring is ludicrous... 

Perhaps Phil's nemesis Marsden has convinced the organised crime squad that Phil's a much bigger deal than he really is in order to get one over on him once and for all?  :Big Grin: 




> Nor me.  I do sometimes wonder if DTC and Alex Lamb just wing it half the time and make it up as they go along?


I suspect they're writing the EE they want to see instead of considering their wider audience.

----------

flappinfanny (30-11-2015), Glen1 (30-11-2015), maidmarian (28-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Surely Gavin must be involved somehow , can only think police corruption going on with Gavin as the gang leader and paymaster.


Where does Claudette fit in, is she another police informant so many questions, what is her vendetta against the Mitchell family  :Searchme:

----------

flappinfanny (30-11-2015), Glen1 (30-11-2015), lizann (30-11-2015), maidmarian (30-11-2015), Rear window (30-11-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> In credible dramas where this kind of thing happens, the police are willing to let the small fry go in order to catch the big fish.  It's hard to see how this fits with Ronnie and Phil Mitchell though (although presumably Roxy told the police that Carl's death was self-defence so they know Ronnie isn't a murderer).
> 
> There may be more to Phil's criminal activities than previously let on to us viewers. I've always suspected so (and have mentioned this previously) because he must get his never-ending stream of cash from somewhere.  We know for instance that the Arches has been involved with ringing cars - which is often done by organised criminals. However, the idea of him being being some kind of head of an organised crime ring is ludicrous... 
> 
> Perhaps Phil's nemesis Marsden has convinced the organised crime squad that Phil's a much bigger deal than he really is in order to get one over on him once and for all? 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect they're writing the EE they want to see instead of considering their wider audience.


Yes I agree.  Nobody from 19 February 1985.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (01-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> Yes I agree.  Nobody from 19 February 1985.


http://eastenders.wikia.com/wiki/Vagrant_(Episode_950)

I had to look it up (My friend remembered it, but I didn't)

In November 2011, almost 18 years after the vagrant died, Phil began to recieve photos of a young lad. A stalker was leaving them around and every subsequent photo was of the same young person but a little older. On the 14th November 2011 Phil found another photo left in the petrol cap of one of the cars at Mitchell's Autos. He then looked at the date on the back which said 08/03/94. Phil's memory came flooding back to him as he then had a good idea who the person in the photo is, the vagrant who Phil had accidentally killed in the car lot all those years ago. However the stalker turned out to be his son Ben Mitchell, who had found out somehow about the 1994 fire. Nothing further was said about the fire.

The identity of the vagrant has never been established onscreen. In 2011, a newspaper report was seen with a photo of the man but the writing underneath was too small on screen to see what his name was

----------

flappinfanny (01-12-2015), Glen1 (01-12-2015), maidmarian (30-11-2015), tammyy2j (30-11-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> Yes I agree.  Nobody from 19 February 1985.


http://eastenders.wikia.com/wiki/Vagrant_(Episode_950)

I had to look it up (My friend remembered it, but I didn't)

In November 2011, almost 18 years after the vagrant died, Phil began to recieve photos of a young lad. A stalker was leaving them around and every subsequent photo was of the same young person but a little older. On the 14th November 2011 Phil found another photo left in the petrol cap of one of the cars at Mitchell's Autos. He then looked at the date on the back which said 08/03/94. Phil's memory came flooding back to him as he then had a good idea who the person in the photo is, the vagrant who Phil had accidentally killed in the car lot all those years ago. However the stalker turned out to be his son Ben Mitchell, who had found out somehow about the 1994 fire. Nothing further was said about the fire.

The identity of the vagrant has never been established onscreen. In 2011, a newspaper report was seen with a photo of the man but the writing underneath was too small on screen to see what his name was

--
Was he possibly a run away from foster care?

----------


## lizann

was it phil who burnt the car lot for frank?

 again mick showing concern and care for shirley, jade is not his or linda's problem no need to tell anyone

----------

Dazzle (01-12-2015), Glen1 (01-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

was it phil who burnt the car lot for frank?

 again mick showing concern and care for shirley, jade is not his or linda's problem no need to tell anyone

----------


## Rear window

> was it phil who burnt the car lot for frank?
> 
>  again mick showing concern and care for shirley, jade is not his or linda's problem no need to tell anyone


According to wikithingy yes.

Yes it's very odd isn't it. How he still feels so connected to his brother and mum and dad.

----------

Glen1 (01-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> was it phil who burnt the car lot for frank?
> 
>  again mick showing concern and care for shirley, jade is not his or linda's problem no need to tell anyone


According to wikithingy yes.

Yes it's very odd isn't it. How he still feels so connected to his brother and mum and dad.

----------

flappinfanny (01-12-2015), Glen1 (01-12-2015), lizann (01-12-2015), tammyy2j (01-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

What to say about last nights episode, it could be fun with Elaine and the Christmas show at the community centre, Steve McFadden superb as always as the drunken Phil.  Sam Womack always puts in  a good performance, but you can only do so much with the material you are given.  I am still confused by the storyline with Vincent and the Mitchells.

Is DTC determined on ruining the character of Stacey.  What has Jade got to do with her?

The only positive thing I could say about Gillian Taylforth is I like her new hair do.

----------

Dazzle (01-12-2015), Glen1 (01-12-2015), tammyy2j (01-12-2015)

----------


## sarah c

I am confused??

are we saying that Vincent is working as an informer or 'helper' to the police to now encourage Ronnie to bring down Phil and the Mitchell empire? or else she gets dobbed in it for the Carl murder?

----------

flappinfanny (02-12-2015), Glen1 (01-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

How long before Kathy will be back running the cafÃ© which will be renamed Kathys  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (02-12-2015)

----------


## sarah c

and if the Social Worker was there with Jade and Shabnam, it was hardly elicit and undercover?

whats all the fuss??!!  


ok Shab's was naughty trying to get Jade to be Anti-Dean etc, but probably no more than he has done already

----------

flappinfanny (02-12-2015), Glen1 (01-12-2015), lizann (01-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I am confused??
> 
> are we saying that Vincent is working as an informer or 'helper' to the police to now encourage Ronnie to bring down Phil and the Mitchell empire? or else she gets dobbed in it for the Carl murder?


I think Vincent has two agendas in regard to the Mitchells, helping the police and also his mother bring them down, them being Phil 

Ronnie has to not tell Phil and help Vincent now as he recorded her about Carl's murder 

It is still confusing

----------

Dazzle (01-12-2015), flappinfanny (02-12-2015), Glen1 (01-12-2015), lizann (01-12-2015), sarah c (01-12-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Really having difficulty trying to understand what's going on with this storyline. Spending more time reading up on wiki to try and find some past motives than viewing. Worse than swotting for an exam. :Confused:

----------

Dazzle (01-12-2015), flappinfanny (02-12-2015), lizann (01-12-2015), maidmarian (01-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

shut up mick why oh why on after shirley again

----------

Dazzle (01-12-2015), flappinfanny (02-12-2015), Glen1 (01-12-2015), tammyy2j (02-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

The jade decision is horrific. Is it really too soon? 
What about jade? Does she not need her mum more than her gran?

----------

Dazzle (01-12-2015), flappinfanny (02-12-2015), lizann (02-12-2015), Ruffed_lemur (02-12-2015), tammyy2j (02-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

The jade decision is horrific. Is it really too soon? 
What about jade? Does she not need her mum more than her gran?

----------

Glen1 (01-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> and if the Social Worker was there with Jade and Shabnam, it was hardly elicit and undercover?
> 
> whats all the fuss??!!


I think Stacey was talking about the time Shabnam took Jade for the day without permission when she ought to have been at school.




> Ronnie has to not tell Phil and help Vincent now as he recorded her about Carl's murder


I wonder if that recording would even stand up in a court of law?  At the very least I'd expect Ronnie to make sure it's above board before complying with Vincent.

----------

flappinfanny (02-12-2015), tammyy2j (02-12-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> The jade decision is horrific. Is it really too soon? 
> What about jade? Does she not need her mum more than her gran?


Right on all counts Rear window imo. Can't believe Kush's attitude, well I can still got eyes for Stacey. Jade is sure going to feel rejected by Shabnam .Jades feelings on the matter never mentioned . :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (01-12-2015), flappinfanny (02-12-2015), lizann (02-12-2015), maidmarian (01-12-2015), tammyy2j (02-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I sat through the first half of tonight's episode extremely irritated! There is absolutely no way the judge would make a decision based on the fact that Shabnam spent a day with Jade. It really would have no bearing on his/her decision and yet it was elevated to such a major issue. Aaaaarrrrrgggghhhh!!!! :Angry: 

As if that wasn't bad enough, why on earth would Mick, who runs a pub on the Square, go to the cafe for a tea to go?

----------

Dazzle (02-12-2015), flappinfanny (02-12-2015), lizann (02-12-2015), maidmarian (01-12-2015), Rear window (01-12-2015), tammyy2j (02-12-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> The jade decision is horrific. Is it really too soon? 
> What about jade? Does she not need her mum more than her gran?


I hated this change on the decision.  Seemed like it was all down to Kush, who's never seemed keen on the idea.

----------

flappinfanny (02-12-2015), Rear window (02-12-2015), tammyy2j (02-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

mick goes out of his way to see shirley so to be insulted

 gerbil ian face at cost of tree was funny

----------

Dazzle (02-12-2015), flappinfanny (02-12-2015), Glen1 (02-12-2015), Rear window (02-12-2015), tammyy2j (02-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

mick goes out of his way to see shirley so to be insulted

 gerbil ian face at cost of tree was funny

----------


## flappinfanny

Every scene with Shabnam was quality, Rakhee is truly amazing and her scenes with Linda Henry were special, the rest of it was pretty lame. I am so bored with Vincent, also shirley's feud with Mick. I dislike the Beale's so much, which sums up sadly what DTC and that Lamb bloke are doing to the show. I am still convinced DTC is trying to ruin Stacey as a character. I bet Lacey wishes she had not returned and done another series of the excellent 'Our Girl.'

I did smile at Dean's line to Mick 'None for you Michael.'   :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (02-12-2015), lizann (02-12-2015), tammyy2j (02-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

So this will be the best Christmas ever for Ian as his mother has risen from the dead but his daughter is still dead murdered by her brother  :Angry: 

My heart was breaking for Shabham 

I thought Shirley was going to do the right thing and tell Shabham she should take her as guardian and she wouldn't contest  

I am really annoyed at Mick still fawning to get in Shirley's good books, she always picks Dean over him why does he keep trying, Linda is clearly upset over it  :Angry: 

Is Stacey blabbing deliberately on Shabham as she does want Kush for herself, I do like her friendship with Shabham

----------

Dazzle (02-12-2015), flappinfanny (04-12-2015), Glen1 (02-12-2015), lizann (02-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> My heart was breaking for Shabham 
> 
> I thought Shirley was going to do the right thing and tell Shabham she should take her as guardian and she wouldn't contest  
> 
> Is Stacey blabbing deliberately on Shabham as she does want Kush for herself, I do like her friendship with Shabham


I thought someone there should have said that Shabnam could still see Jade on a regular basis working towards her being reunited with her in the future when she is ready. It was all a bit cold and 'not ever' which I thought was so sad.
It sort of makes it look like family court decides things on a whim and not with the long term interests of the child at heart of it all. 

I suspect Shabs and Kush will break up though - Stacey's baby will need it's dad just as Jade needs her mum.

There's so many bits of story line going on - been started up and left like threads dangling.

----------

Dazzle (02-12-2015), Glen1 (02-12-2015), maidmarian (02-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> My heart was breaking for Shabham 
> 
> I thought Shirley was going to do the right thing and tell Shabham she should take her as guardian and she wouldn't contest  
> 
> Is Stacey blabbing deliberately on Shabham as she does want Kush for herself, I do like her friendship with Shabham


I thought someone there should have said that Shabnam could still see Jade on a regular basis working towards her being reunited with her in the future when she is ready. It was all a bit cold and 'not ever' which I thought was so sad.
It sort of makes it look like family court decides things on a whim and not with the long term interests of the child at heart of it all. 

I suspect Shabs and Kush will break up though - Stacey's baby will need it's dad just as Jade needs her mum.

There's so many bits of story line going on - been started up and left like threads dangling.

----------

lizann (02-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I thought someone there should have said that Shabnam could still see Jade on a regular basis working towards her being reunited with her in the future when she is ready. It was all a bit cold and 'not ever' which I thought was so sad.
> It sort of makes it look like family court decides things on a whim and not with the long term interests of the child at heart of it all. 
> 
> I suspect Shabs and Kush will break up though - Stacey's baby will need it's dad just as Jade needs her mum.
> 
> There's so many bits of story line going on - been started up and left like threads dangling.


Soaps do give misleading impressions of
various agencies who deal with" child 
welfare" matters. Which is unfair on the
staff who their job conciensciously .
Also gives families with no actual knowledge
of procedures a false impression and put
up a barrier against them seeking help.

----------

Dazzle (02-12-2015), Glen1 (02-12-2015), lizann (02-12-2015), parkerman (02-12-2015), Perdita (02-12-2015), Rear window (02-12-2015), tammyy2j (03-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

who would give shirley a child given her history plus no job either

----------

Dazzle (02-12-2015), maidmarian (02-12-2015), parkerman (02-12-2015), tammyy2j (03-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I totally agree with all your comments about Jade's custody. It was distasteful and unrealistic that the unstable and spiteful Shirley, along with recent ex-con Buster, got custody of Jade - at all, let alone so easily.




> I thought someone there should have said that Shabnam could still see Jade on a regular basis working towards her being reunited with her in the future when she is ready. It was all a bit cold and 'not ever' which I thought was so sad.


It perplexes me that everyone's talking as if Jade living with Shirley can't be changed in the future. Surely Shabnam can re-apply for custody when she's recovered from Zaair's death (although I personally feel she was persuaded she isn't ready rather than truly believing it herself).

Also, if she'd gone to court and explained the situation perhaps the judge would only have awarded Jade's grandparents temporary custody?

I hope Shabnam's not pregnant again because I want her to quickly realise she's the best guardian for Jade after all.  Another baby can't replace either Zaair _or_ Jade.  (Also, we do not need yet another pregnancy plot!)

Well, it's been a couple of months since Ian found out Kathy faked her death and abandoned him, and it's already like she's never been away. Sorry, but I just don't believe Ian wouldn't feel any anger towards his mum _whatever_ the circumstances of her "death".  It's not in many people's nature to be so utterly forgiving, and it's especially not in the self-centred prat that is Ian Beale's nature.  

Kathy gets off in court with a_ very_ lightly slapped wrist...  :Wal2l: 

I did enjoy Ian's horrified face when he found out the Christmas tree he was boasting about's going to cost him Â£3,000 though.  :Big Grin: 

I'm beginning to think the only explanation for Mick continually seeking Shirley's approval is that he's a masochist.  :EEK!:

----------

flappinfanny (04-12-2015), Glen1 (02-12-2015), lizann (03-12-2015), maidmarian (02-12-2015), parkerman (02-12-2015), Rear window (03-12-2015), tammyy2j (03-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

lets not forget kathy and ben were going to fleece moneymad ian and leave, all forgiven

----------

Dazzle (02-12-2015), flappinfanny (04-12-2015), Glen1 (02-12-2015), maidmarian (02-12-2015), parkerman (02-12-2015), tammyy2j (03-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

Given Ian's previous mental health issues it is surprising how well he's coped with everything. It is a strange story to have had - but people usually get locked up for the insurance fraud (canoe man and his wife got 6 years - and A compensation hearing to determine how the couple can pay back the Â£250,000 they defrauded will take place at a later date. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/tees/7520803.stm

And she agreed to pay 600k back
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukne...ay-600000.html

He had no assets and so only had to pay a quid back - so maybe if Kathy has no money then they can't take any back. 

I spose from a storyline point of view there'd be no point bringing her back from the dead only to lock her away for 6 years - unless they were going to do a prison spinoff with all the people from EE in prison at the moment. 

If they'd not caught Gavin then how can they have found the truth - they've only got Kathy's word for it. But again it's soap not real life.

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2015), flappinfanny (04-12-2015), maidmarian (03-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

Dup.

----------


## maidmarian

> Given Ian's previous mental health issues it is surprising how well he's coped with everything. It is a strange story to have had - but people usually get locked up for the insurance fraud (canoe man and his wife got 6 years - and A compensation hearing to determine how the couple can pay back the Â£250,000 they defrauded will take place at a later date. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/tees/7520803.stm
> 
> And she agreed to pay 600k back
> [url]http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/crime/6544451/Canoe-man-fr
> He had no assets and so only had to pay a quid back - so maybe if Kathy has no money then they can't take any back. 
> 
> I spose from a storyline point of view there'd be no point bringing her back from the dead only to lock her away for 6 years - unless they were going to do a prison spinoff with all the people from EE in prison at the moment. 
> 
> If they'd not caught Gavin then how can they have found the truth - they've only got Kathy's word for it. But again it's soap not real life.


Where the entity defrauded is an insurance co
ie not a person** compensation is seperate from
sentence -as you say.

A couple of points occurred  to me- who.owns
the house we saw several times.If in.joint
names and no mortgage -Kathy is entitled to
half and debtors could claim.

I may have remembered wrongly but I thought
canoe man had transferred his share of any
assets into wifes name before he disappeared??

I think in EE its all been left purposefully vague
until they decide what they are doing with
characters longer term.

** in this case a voluntary early offer to
make full restitution can lead to lighter
sentence.

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2015), flappinfanny (04-12-2015), Glen1 (03-12-2015), Perdita (03-12-2015), Rear window (03-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

the fancy notting hill house was the solicitor's gaff i think

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2015), flappinfanny (04-12-2015), Glen1 (04-12-2015), maidmarian (03-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> the fancy notting hill house was the solicitor's gaff i think


Because her brother faked his death and it was inherited by her - I think.

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2015), flappinfanny (04-12-2015), Glen1 (04-12-2015), lizann (04-12-2015), maidmarian (03-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> the fancy notting hill house was the solicitor's gaff i think


Because her brother faked his death and it was inherited by her - I think.

----------


## maidmarian

> Because her brother faked his death and it was inherited by her - I think.


Thats very interesting!
As her inheritance was based on.a fraudulent
event - I wonder if that.negates the bequest
or she probably inherited  as next of kin
if he died and was intestate. Kathy would
otherwise have  inherited but faked her death
also.
I can see why SWs went a bit vague.!!
So is Kathy boracic or not??

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2015), flappinfanny (04-12-2015), Glen1 (04-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> So is Kathy boracic or not??


I think so considering it wasn't long ago she was begging Phil for money.

----------

flappinfanny (04-12-2015), Glen1 (04-12-2015), maidmarian (03-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

so vincent's daddy died at christmas and was car lot fire set by phil mitchell around christmas too which killed someone now carmel can crack this soon like sussing stacey's baby is her kushie get on her max's case  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (07-12-2015), flappinfanny (04-12-2015), Glen1 (04-12-2015), Rear window (04-12-2015), tammyy2j (07-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

I will focus on the positives first, nice to see a different side to Shirley, Steve McFadden always knocks it out of the park and I like what they have done with him and Letitia. The Stacey storyline looks interesting and who'd ave thought Bonnie Langford would be so brilliant as Carmen, sorry Carmel. 

The Kim Vincent stuff was boring, The Beale stuff is awful and if I here about Captain Beale or whatever it is again I will throw up! The Beale family are completely ruined. EE need to do something about the pacing, a 27 minute episode still feels like a lifetime.

----------


## Rear window

> I will focus on the positives first, nice to see a different side to Shirley, Steve McFadden always knocks it out of the park and I like what they have done with him and Letitia. The Stacey storyline looks interesting and who'd ave thought Bonnie Langford would be so brilliant as Carmen, sorry Carmel. 
> 
> The Kim Vincent stuff was boring, The Beale stuff is awful and if I here about Captain Beale or whatever it is again I will throw up! The Beale family are completely ruined. EE need to do something about the pacing, a 27 minute episode still feels like a lifetime.


Quite agree with Shirley being nice. 
And Steve makes a great drunk. Not sure it's the storyline to have in the run up to Christmas though.
The Kim stuff with her MIL being a cow is just horrid. I don't like Claudette at all and the sooner she goes the better, but I do want the Aunt Sal story to come through and get rid of her.

The Beale stuff is building to the logical conclusion of all these months/years of waiting. Bobby's a bad boy and isn't getting better.

----------

flappinfanny (06-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> I will focus on the positives first, nice to see a different side to Shirley, Steve McFadden always knocks it out of the park and I like what they have done with him and Letitia. The Stacey storyline looks interesting and who'd ave thought Bonnie Langford would be so brilliant as Carmen, sorry Carmel. 
> 
> The Kim Vincent stuff was boring, The Beale stuff is awful and if I here about Captain Beale or whatever it is again I will throw up! The Beale family are completely ruined. EE need to do something about the pacing, a 27 minute episode still feels like a lifetime.


Quite agree with Shirley being nice. 
And Steve makes a great drunk. Not sure it's the storyline to have in the run up to Christmas though.
The Kim stuff with her MIL being a cow is just horrid. I don't like Claudette at all and the sooner she goes the better, but I do want the Aunt Sal story to come through and get rid of her.

The Beale stuff is building to the logical conclusion of all these months/years of waiting. Bobby's a bad boy and isn't getting better.

----------


## lizann

did i miss too how kathy and jane became friends

----------

flappinfanny (06-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I'd be interested to know where they get those large banners made up in no time in Walford.....

----------

flappinfanny (06-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> did i miss too how kathy and jane became friends


Like everything else, it happens off screen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

Carmel is really saving EE at present. Nice to see Ann Mitchell again. The Christmas switch on with the Beales and the Carters was pretty naff and Elaine is getting on my nerves.

----------

Glen1 (06-12-2015), lizann (07-12-2015), maidmarian (06-12-2015), tammyy2j (07-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

When you think about it there are an inordinate amount of unpleasant people in Eastenders. Dean of course, with Shirley and Buster and also Denise, who believes Dean about the rape and has been unpleasant to Linda about it. There is also Gavin of course and Vincent. Vincent's mum doesn't appear to be a saint either. Ronnie, though she's slightly unhinged as well, so perhaps she has an excuse. Then we have Stacey and Kush, with what they've done to Shabs. Babe and Cora have their back stories still hanging over them while Ben and Abi are hardly a lovely couple what with Ben lying to Abi about his sexuality and Abi dobbing her dad in it. Talking of which there are also Ian, Jane, Phil, Sharon and Kathy as well as several off scene characters all happy to let Max rot in jail for a murder they know he didn't commit. Denny, well, he has been in the past, not sure about now. And finally, there is the Devil child himself, Bobby.

It's a good job we have salt of the earth, Mick Carter, to redeem Albert Square! Not to mention...Winston!

----------

Dazzle (07-12-2015), flappinfanny (08-12-2015), Glen1 (07-12-2015), lizann (06-12-2015), maidmarian (06-12-2015), Perdita (06-12-2015), Rear window (06-12-2015), tammyy2j (07-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

and even Dot's been to prison!

----------

flappinfanny (08-12-2015), Glen1 (07-12-2015), lizann (06-12-2015), maidmarian (06-12-2015), parkerman (06-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> and even Dot's been to prison!


I agree but think it applies to all soaps to
some extent.
Soaps have always had "villians" but they
stood out , viewers enjoyed their performance
but knew they were" bad'

Now its more general but not so well written
or acted. So there is a danger some will think
Its a norm!

We wouldnt want soap characters to be saints
-it would be unrealistic and boring but there
are good and interesting people in real life.
Nice to have a few of those!
I think my Pollyanna moment is passing off
now :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (07-12-2015), flappinfanny (08-12-2015), Glen1 (07-12-2015), parkerman (07-12-2015), Perdita (07-12-2015), Rear window (06-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

mick should have put ian up the tree in a tutu

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), flappinfanny (08-12-2015), Glen1 (07-12-2015), tammyy2j (07-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I agree but think it applies to all soaps to
> some extent.
> Soaps have always had "villians" but they
> stood out , viewers enjoyed their performance
> but knew they were" bad'
> 
> Now its more general but not so well written
> or acted. So there is a danger some will think
> Its a norm!
> ...


My post above about all the unpleasant people in Eastenders really grew out of my continued irritation that Ian, Jane and Sharon in particular seem to have been completely rehabilitated into being "nice" people while Max is still in jail. I know they still have their "moments" but in general they are seen as fine members of the community. But they are not nice people at all!

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), flappinfanny (08-12-2015), Glen1 (07-12-2015), maidmarian (07-12-2015), Perdita (07-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> My post above about all the unpleasant people in Eastenders really grew out of my continued irritation that Ian, Jane and Sharon in particular seem to have been completely rehabilitated into being "nice" people while Max is still in jail. I know they still have their "moments" but in general they are seen as fine members of the community. But they are not nice people at all!


Yes- thats true. Theres no real logic or
fairness to it!
I wonder how they will explain matters
when the truth comes out about Bobby-
If it ever does?
They knew and allowed Max to go to/
remain in Jail!!

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), flappinfanny (08-12-2015), Glen1 (07-12-2015), parkerman (07-12-2015), Perdita (07-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I'm still not clear how Jane wasn't charged with perjury after appearing as a witness for Max, giving him an alibi.

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), flappinfanny (08-12-2015), Glen1 (09-12-2015), lizann (07-12-2015), maidmarian (07-12-2015), tammyy2j (07-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I'm still not clear how Jane wasn't charged with perjury after appearing as a witness for Max, giving him an alibi.


 max was blamed and charged for this too

----------


## lizann

> I'm still not clear how Jane wasn't charged with perjury after appearing as a witness for Max, giving him an alibi.


 max was blamed and charged for this too

----------

Glen1 (09-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I'm still not clear how Jane wasn't charged with perjury after appearing as a witness for Max, giving him an alibi.


Its not a legal answer-but perhaps she
was just written off as someone not
"entirely responsible" and not worth
pursuit. Police dont always press charges
against all involved in a case and were
more bothered about "solving" the .murder.

Not really justice tho and if she had been
charged and stood trial - some of the truth
might have emerged -which might have
saved Max!

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), Glen1 (09-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked Vincent being honest with Kim, they are good together 

I do think Claudette is lying about Vincent's dad being killed by Eric and as no body found he could be alive 

I think Stacey wants the truth to come out, she wants Shabham despite being her best friend to find out presumably so Kush will end up with her and their baby  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), flappinfanny (08-12-2015), Glen1 (09-12-2015), lizann (08-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

A vote in the pub. Yes, that should certainly be binding on the whole community...

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), flappinfanny (08-12-2015), Glen1 (09-12-2015), lizann (08-12-2015), maidmarian (08-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

I am wondering if Mr Hubbard is dead? The story is iffy.

Good bits tonight, Dot (for once) was funny. Kim was also very good in her scenes. The Beales are ruined. Elaine is a bit grating, I love Maria Friedman, I saw her in the West End a while ago at Drury Lane when she was in Witches of Eastwick and was outstanding. It is a very different technique on the stage to TV and continuing drama. Sadly Maria does not suit EastEnders. 

I know we have the odd retcon in soap, but EE has become Retcon City.  I am wondering if it is time for Treadwell-Collins and Lamb to be reined in a bit, for the sake and health of the show.

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), Dougie (09-12-2015), Glen1 (09-12-2015), parkerman (08-12-2015), Rear window (08-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I'm still not clear how Jane wasn't charged with perjury after appearing as a witness for Max, giving him an alibi.


It probably happened off screen.  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

why isn't vincent targetting all eric mitchell's kids and peggy for revenge, mama hubbard proving threatening and manipulative towards kim to keep her plan in place

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), flappinfanny (09-12-2015), Glen1 (09-12-2015), Rear window (08-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> When you think about it there are an inordinate amount of unpleasant people in Eastenders. Dean of course, with Shirley and Buster and also Denise, who believes Dean about the rape and has been unpleasant to Linda about it. There is also Gavin of course and Vincent. Vincent's mum doesn't appear to be a saint either. Ronnie, though she's slightly unhinged as well, so perhaps she has an excuse. Then we have Stacey and Kush, with what they've done to Shabs. Babe and Cora have their back stories still hanging over them while Ben and Abi are hardly a lovely couple what with Ben lying to Abi about his sexuality and Abi dobbing her dad in it. Talking of which there are also Ian, Jane, Phil, Sharon and Kathy as well as several off scene characters all happy to let Max rot in jail for a murder they know he didn't commit. Denny, well, he has been in the past, not sure about now. And finally, there is the Devil child himself, Bobby.


I totally agree, although I still find most of these extremely flawed characters watchable on the whole.

I stopped watching EE for about 18 months before DTC took over, mainly because I found the characters unbearably unpleasant.  All the men were bullies and the women screeching harridans.  I find most of them more likeable nowadays despite them all catching some kind of disease which has robbed them of any morals. 

Hopefully, with the climaxes of the Bobby and rape storylines at Christmas, most of the characters in question will revert to type.




> I liked Vincent being honest with Kim, they are good together


I like them together in their more serious scenes (like when discussing Vincent's father's death).  It's a shame the writers again have Kim acting the fool most of the time, and I still don't find Vincent a convincing tough guy.




> I do think Claudette is lying about Vincent's dad being killed by Eric and as no body found he could be alive


Yes, I bet there's more to the story than Claudette's telling Vincent.

----------

Glen1 (09-12-2015), maidmarian (08-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

dot should hold her auditions in community centre

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2015), flappinfanny (09-12-2015), Glen1 (09-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Denise was the best think about tonight's episode.  Kamil is a star.

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2015), Dougie (09-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Denise was the best think about tonight's episode.  Kamil is a star.


I felt sad at Denise and Patrick's chat about it could be their last, did they mean in that house or is one leaving or dying

Elaine is so unlikeable this time around

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2015), flappinfanny (10-12-2015), Glen1 (09-12-2015), lizann (09-12-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> I felt sad at Denise and Patrick's chat about it could be their last, did they mean in that house or is one leaving or dying
> 
> Elaine is so unlikeable this time around


I know.  She says that the reason why Janet couldn't be in the show was because of her age, but I don't know. After what happened with her comment about Tamwar, I'm starting to think of her as a complete prejudicist!

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2015), Glen1 (09-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> I know.  She says that the reason why Janet couldn't be in the show was because of her age, but I don't know. After what happened with her comment about Tamwar, I'm starting to think of her as a complete prejudicist!


I agree, the anti_janet comment was obviously veiled that she thought a DS person wouldn't be 'up to the job'

and we have seen her racist side already

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2015), Glen1 (09-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I'm not sure I understand what is going on regarding Kim selling her half of the former B&B. I believe the two original houses were knocked into one, so for Kim to sell her half she would have to return the property to two separate properties. And this, I presume, is the reason that Denise and Patrick were talking about the money it would cost them in builders and decorators. But surely all that would be down to Kim to pay for?

Or am I missing something?

----------

Dazzle (11-12-2015), Glen1 (10-12-2015), Perdita (10-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

why did fatboy run to vincent, he gave ronnie the file, make up his mind he'd be better stearing clear of both

----------

Dazzle (11-12-2015), flappinfanny (10-12-2015), Glen1 (10-12-2015), parkerman (10-12-2015), tammyy2j (12-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Well all that business with Ronnie, Vincent and Phil was a load of old tosh. 

The Janet scenes were cute but Elaine is really grating on me, if I were Dot I would give her a Glasgow Kiss.

Disgraceful that Ann Mitchell is nothing more than an extra now, Winston and Tracey have more scenes and lines and Mick if you really cared about Stan's memory, then you would not let Cora sleep in Arthur's potting shed and scavage like a dog for food.

----------

Dougie (11-12-2015), Glen1 (12-12-2015), lizann (11-12-2015), Perdita (11-12-2015), Rear window (11-12-2015), tammyy2j (12-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm not sure I understand what is going on regarding Kim selling her half of the former B&B. I believe the two original houses were knocked into one, so for Kim to sell her half she would have to return the property to two separate properties. And this, I presume, is the reason that Denise and Patrick were talking about the money it would cost them in builders and decorators. But surely all that would be down to Kim to pay for?


I agree, I don't see how Kim could force Denise to pay half for work that's not essential.  Also, surely Kim understands Denise's precarious financial situation and wouldn't do so even if she has the right.




> Well all that business with Ronnie, Vincent and Phil was a load of old tosh.


Yes, the Vincent and Ronnie/Phil* feud is a load of old tosh lol, but I must admit to feeling gleeful that Ronnie got one over on Vincent. That's the spirited Ronnie I know and love!  :Cheer: 

Didn't Bobby manipulate Jane like pro!  I think many parents will recognise themselves in Jane giving in and buying him the bike out of guilt (I certainly do  :Embarrassment: ). I wonder if we're supposed to see Bobby's powers of manipulation as evidence he's a stone cold psychopath in the making?

Elliot Carrington who plays Bobby has certainly perfected the art of the evil expression. 




> Disgraceful that Ann Mitchell is nothing more than an extra now, Winston and Tracey have more scenes and lines and Mick if you really cared about Stan's memory, then you would not let Cora sleep in Arthur's potting shed and scavage like a dog for food.


I totally agree about Cora and the Carters, but I'm just glad the former's situation appears to be being addressed at last. It's been ignored by most of the square's residents for far too long.  :Angry: 

I found I had something in my eye when Elaine told Janet she'd be playing the Angel Gabriel...  :Crying: 

* Even though Phil's totally oblivious to the fact there_ is_ a feud.  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (12-12-2015), Glen1 (12-12-2015), lizann (11-12-2015), maidmarian (11-12-2015), parkerman (11-12-2015), Perdita (11-12-2015), Rear window (11-12-2015), tammyy2j (12-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Line of the night goes to Kim:

	"I would show you my downstairs but I've got the decorators in... It's very spacious though"   :Big Grin: 

The rest of the ep was pretty poor to be fair.  Denise was good, but Diane is good even with bad material.  

I did have to smile at old Grandops Mitchell with the walking stick.  

Memo to dear old Dom Treadwell-Collins,  Richard Blackwood can't act.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2015), Glen1 (12-12-2015), lizann (14-12-2015), Rear window (12-12-2015), tammyy2j (15-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Libby knows more about Jordan

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2015), Glen1 (12-12-2015), lizann (14-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Line of the night goes to Kim:
> 
> 	"I would show you my downstairs but I've got the decorators in... It's very spacious though"


Masood's reaction to that line was very funny too.  :Rotfl: 

Is a pig's head in a box the East End version of a horse's head in the bed?  :Big Grin: 

Vincent has declared himself content to just be a husband and a father, and seems happy with his lot.  Is this an example of the soap cliche that tragedy strikes those that are happy?   Spoiler:    Will it be him that dies on Christmas day?  :Ninja:   
The police investigation into the Mitchells and organised crime makes more sense now we know they're after someone higher up the food chain than Phil. Could it be Gavin?  I can't remember now, but are he and Kathy meant to have been living back in London for years?

I'd love to see Denise visit Lucas. However, if it goes ahead I think it'll happen off screen because I believe the actor is currently starring in Holby City. Whatever happens, it's looking as if bad boy Jordan will soon go and live with Denise and Patrick.  I'm guessing he and Ben will be mortal enemies...

----------

flappinfanny (13-12-2015), Glen1 (12-12-2015), lizann (14-12-2015), maidmarian (12-12-2015), tammyy2j (15-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

does tanya not know the state her mother is in, she would take her in with her

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2015), flappinfanny (15-12-2015), Glen1 (15-12-2015), tammyy2j (15-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> does tanya not know the state her mother is in, she would take her in with her


You would think Abi would have told Tanya, but Abi is too busy being a Mitchell.   :Sad: 

 Ann Mitchell was the stand out actor tonight, her scenes in the Vic with Babe were outstanding.  The Vincent stuff is laughable, that last scene was truly awful in terms of acting, but in a funny sort of way the worse it gets the more watchable it is. If that makes sense?

Are we going to get an eating disorder storyline for Linda now? How many more issues are we going to get thrown at the Carters? That storyline could have been given to another character in the show. Elaine is really grating on me now. I liked the storyline with Dot and Stacey with the Bible and Stacey reading it to Lilly. 

Not a bad episode to start the week, far from perfect, but an improvement on last week.

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2015), Dougie (15-12-2015), Glen1 (15-12-2015), maidmarian (15-12-2015), Rear window (15-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

yes was thinking bullima for linda or she is preggers again

 is dexter and ava not in contact with cora either anymore

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2015), flappinfanny (15-12-2015), Glen1 (15-12-2015), tammyy2j (15-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

yes was thinking bullima for linda or she is preggers again

 is dexter and ava not in contact with cora either anymore

----------


## parkerman

> is dexter and ava not in contact with cora either anymore


It might be a bit difficult for Dexter and Ava to keep in touch with Cora as she doesn't have an address for them to write to and I can't imagine she has a mobile phone.

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2015), Glen1 (15-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am sure Jane would have told Tanya about Cora if Abi isn't talking to her mother 

I liked the scenes with Denise, Shirley and Kathy and Dot with Stacey 

I thought Claudette knew Vincent was working with the police

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2015), Glen1 (15-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> yes was thinking bullima for linda or she is preggers again


It's not pregnancy because she made herself sick deliberately.  Bulimia was my first thought too, but I hope it isn't that. She was worried about something during the entire episode. Maybe she took something she later regretted?  Or she could have had a massive binge she desperately regretted of course...

Agreed FF - those scenes in the Hubbard house were cringe worthy...  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (15-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I liked the scenes with Denise, Shirley and Kathy and Dot with Stacey


Yes, they were good scenes. I'm glad Shirley and Kathy seem to have talked Denise out of seeing Lucas. I wonder how she's going to find Jordan now?

----------

Rear window (15-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes, they were good scenes. I'm glad Shirley and Kathy seem to have talked Denise out of seeing Lucas. I wonder how she's going to find Jordan now?


I think through Libby, she knows more

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2015), Glen1 (15-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

I did like the bible bit with Lily. Nice to redress the koran stuff from the other week. What next though?

----------


## parkerman

> I did like the bible bit with Lily. Nice to redress the koran stuff from the other week. What next though?


What do you mean "redress the koran stuff"?

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2015), Glen1 (15-12-2015), sarah c (15-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> What do you mean "redress the koran stuff"?


They did some lovely quotes from the koran a few weeks ago, so looking at the bible makes it a bit more balanced rather than just showing one faith on the show.

----------


## Rear window

> What do you mean "redress the koran stuff"?


They did some lovely quotes from the koran a few weeks ago, so looking at the bible makes it a bit more balanced rather than just showing one faith on the show.

----------


## parkerman

> They did some lovely quotes from the koran a few weeks ago, so looking at the bible makes it a bit more balanced rather than just showing one faith on the show.


 I don't think you could accuse Eastenders of just showing Islam. Dot quotes the bible every episode!

Anyway, personally, I'm with Stacey. :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2015), Glen1 (15-12-2015), Perdita (15-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> I don't think you could accuse Eastenders of just showing Islam. Dot quotes the bible every episode!
> 
> Anyway, personally, I'm with Stacey.


True! She doesn't sit there with a bible though  reading bits though - it's all in her head learnt off by heart as is her character. The introduction of the actual book was  new.

----------


## Rear window

> I don't think you could accuse Eastenders of just showing Islam. Dot quotes the bible every episode!
> 
> Anyway, personally, I'm with Stacey.


True! She doesn't sit there with a bible though  reading bits though - it's all in her head learnt off by heart as is her character. The introduction of the actual book was  new.

----------


## sarah c

and nots forget Zoe Slater quoting the 'bible' back at Dot that time.....

----------

flappinfanny (16-12-2015), Glen1 (15-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> It might be a bit difficult for Dexter and Ava to keep in touch with Cora as she doesn't have an address for them to write to and I can't imagine she has a mobile phone.


 if it were my gran or mother id have cops looking for her id be down asking everyone had they seen her not showing any care seems out of character for tanya and ava, jane or billy could mention them calling by telephone or visit looking for cora if actresses wont return

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2015), flappinfanny (16-12-2015), tammyy2j (16-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Line of the night goes to Cora "Have I died and gone back in time?" Ann Mitchell is a class act.   Nice scenes in Church with Dot and Stacey, but why could it not have been normal, going to see your child in the service, without stupid and outlandish plots, then again this is DTC's EE.  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2015), Perdita (16-12-2015), Rear window (16-12-2015), tammyy2j (16-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Honey inviting Les to Christmas with Phil, isn't Billy to stay away from Phil and all the Mitchells for them to work as a couple back together 

That was fast work getting Cora a flat

We are not seeing Linda eating before when she goes to the toilet

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2015), lizann (16-12-2015), Perdita (16-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Now I know for sure the EE team are living in a fantasy the way they solved Cora's homelessness!  If only the thousands of unfortunate people on our streets tonight knew it was so easy...  :Wal2l: 

Also, they missed a trick by not really exploring Cora's state of mind. I kept expecting some insight but it never came.

I notice Linda disappeared to the loo again.  However, I'm still not convinced about her suffering from bulimia because she's never been shown eating compulsively or hiding the evidence of a binge.  I don't know what else her behaviour could mean though...  :Searchme:

----------

lizann (16-12-2015), maidmarian (16-12-2015), parkerman (16-12-2015), Perdita (16-12-2015), sarah c (16-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Now I know for sure the EE team are living in a fantasy the way they solved Cora's homelessness!  If only the thousands of unfortunate people on our streets tonight knew it was so easy...


I know. That was just completely and absolutely ridiculous. I was figuratively jumping up and down hurling invectives at the telly. It just detracts from Cora's situation and the situation thousands of people like her find themselves in. As Dazzle says they could have explored Cora's mental state, but even if they didn't do that they could have explored the position homeless people find themselves in and actually how DIFFICULT it is to get somewhere to live. Instead of that they find a quick fix by blaming the Council and the individual head of the department who are probably having to work under very difficult circumstances with austerity cuts and the rest and by-pass the system just by a few people sitting down and a tweet. If only it was all that simple!

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2015), lizann (16-12-2015), maidmarian (16-12-2015), Perdita (16-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I know. That was just completely and absolutely ridiculous. I was figuratively jumping up and down hurling invectives at the telly. It just detracts from Cora's situation and the situation thousands of people like her find themselves in. As Dazzle says they could have explored Cora's mental state, but even if they didn't do that they could have explored the position homeless people find themselves in and actually how DIFFICULT it is to get somewhere to live. Instead of that they find a quick fix by blaming the Council and the individual head of the department who are probably having to work under very difficult circumstances with austerity cuts and the rest and by-pass the system just by a few people sitting down and a tweet. If only it was all that simple!


I completely agree with you!  The whole thing makes me quite angry.  If they couldn't do Cora's state of mind or the homelessness problem justice, they should never have tackled it in the first place.  :Angry:

----------

lizann (16-12-2015), maidmarian (16-12-2015), parkerman (16-12-2015), Perdita (16-12-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> I completely agree with you!  The whole thing makes me quite angry.  If they couldn't do Cora's state of mind or the homelessness problem justice, they should never have tackled it in the first place.


we saw awhile back Cora reacting quite angrily to offers of help and refusing when people offered her food or a bath etc, so there was a story behind her being on the streets (losing Stan, heartbreak, grief?) - but she is now offered a flat and all is ok?

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

I thought all the church stuff was way too much. If they wanted Stacey to have a moment of reflection there must have been a different way.  The 'Kris Kringle' service made me laugh cos that's what I thought she was saying. 

I've always seen Dot's quoting bible references as a bit amusing (in a bizarre Monty Python old ladyesque way maybe) - having a deeply evil child it balanced that out - Her Nick being as near the antichrist as EE has got and yet she still was happy to quote turning the other cheek and suffering not the children.  

The Cora storyline - she's clearly not coping and as with many people who become homeless it's not about just rehousing them they need lots of support and help else they just become homeless again. Again there's only so many issues a soap can deal with in any sort of depth without making it all a bit wishy-washy.

----------


## Rear window

I thought all the church stuff was way too much. If they wanted Stacey to have a moment of reflection there must have been a different way.  The 'Kris Kringle' service made me laugh cos that's what I thought she was saying. 

I've always seen Dot's quoting bible references as a bit amusing (in a bizarre Monty Python old ladyesque way maybe) - having a deeply evil child it balanced that out - Her Nick being as near the antichrist as EE has got and yet she still was happy to quote turning the other cheek and suffering not the children.  

The Cora storyline - she's clearly not coping and as with many people who become homeless it's not about just rehousing them they need lots of support and help else they just become homeless again. Again there's only so many issues a soap can deal with in any sort of depth without making it all a bit wishy-washy.

----------


## lizann

if i remember cora moved after stan's death to live with tanya but did she ever leave the square?

 i think cora living with carters at pub would have been rather interesting fighting with babe and elaine

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2015), flappinfanny (17-12-2015), Glen1 (18-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

if i remember cora moved after stan's death to live with tanya but did she ever leave the square?

 i think cora living with carters at pub would have been rather interesting fighting with babe and elaine

----------


## Perdita

There are a couple of organisations advertising on tv that for around Â£ 20 you can gift a homeless person a meal, shower, clean clothes, medical checks and help  with finding homes and jobs .. I wonder how effective they are ..

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2015), Glen1 (18-12-2015), lizann (17-12-2015), maidmarian (16-12-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> if i remember cora moved after stan's death to live with tanya but did she ever leave the square?
> 
>  i think cora living with carters at pub would have been rather interesting fighting with babe and elaine


no she 'said' she was going to Tanya's but never went, that's when she started living on the streets

----------

Glen1 (18-12-2015), lizann (17-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

ive donated to a few local homeless charities here, not a big amount, im a bit cautious of giving over stealing and fraud

 i cant believe tanya especially wouldn't have came to find cora

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2015), maidmarian (16-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

ive donated to a few local homeless charities here, not a big amount, im a bit cautious of giving over stealing and fraud

 i cant believe tanya especially wouldn't have came to find cora

----------


## Dazzle

> we saw awhile back Cora reacting quite angrily to offers of help and refusing when people offered her food or a bath etc, so there was a story behind her being on the streets (losing Stan, heartbreak, grief?) - but she is now offered a flat and all is ok?





> The Cora storyline - she's clearly not coping and as with many people who become homeless it's not about just rehousing them they need lots of support and help else they just become homeless again.


I agree with both these comments.  To be fair to EE, since I last posted on the subject I've read there's still more to come with Cora's story, so I hope we're going to see her get ongoing support.  I don't have much faith it'll be dealt with sensitively given how they wrote her getting a home, but EE have delivered on a couple of occasions recently (Shabnam's stillbirth and Les/Christine), so you never know.

----------

Glen1 (18-12-2015), maidmarian (16-12-2015), Rear window (16-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> no she 'said' she was going to Tanya's but never went, that's when she started living on the streets


I think Tanya was away at the time because she didn't answer her phone.  It's strange how Tanya's part in this has been ignored.  She could have been written into the storyline via phone calls to Abi without an appearance by Jo Joyner.

----------

Glen1 (18-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> There are a couple of organisations advertising on tv that for around Â£ 20 you can gift a homeless person a meal, shower, clean clothes, medical checks and help  with finding homes and jobs .. I wonder how effective they are ..


I've just a look online and Crisis have a "Reserve a Place at Christmas" appeal going at the moment:




> Â£22.29 reserves one place at Crisis at Christmas and provides...
> 
>     Welcoming support from people who really care
> 
>     Three nutritious hot meals including Christmas dinner
> 
>     The chance to shower and change clothes, have a haircut and get a health check
> 
>     Expert advice on life-changing issues like housing and employment
> ...


See more at: https://community.crisis.org.uk/rese...n=crisisatxmas

I'm going to donate to this appeal because Crisis is a well-respected homelessness charity.  I hate to think of vulnerable people being cold and alone this Christmas.  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (18-12-2015), lizann (17-12-2015), maidmarian (16-12-2015), Perdita (17-12-2015), Rear window (16-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I've just a look online and Crisis have a \\\"Reserve a Place at Christmas\\\" appeal going at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> See more at: https://community.crisis.org.uk/reserve-a-place-general?attr1=tag|reserve&utm_source=shortcutreser  ve&utm_medium=crisis_website&utm_campaign=crisisat  xmas
> 
> I'm going to donate to this appeal because Crisis is a well-respected homelessness charity.  I hate to think of vulnerable people being cold and alone this Christmas.


thats a very good idea Dazzle.I think I will too.
The one thing that shocks me about homelessness
when I read about it- it hiw easily it can happen
to people who seem to have secure lives.

One thing goes wrong ( loose home or job)
and it snow balls from there.
Not everyone has a family who will.or 
is able to help them when they have
problems!!

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2015), Glen1 (18-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I've just a look online and Crisis have a \\"Reserve a Place at Christmas\\" appeal going at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> See more at: https://community.crisis.org.uk/reserve-a-place-general?attr1=tag|reserve&utm_source=shortcutreser  ve&utm_medium=crisis_website&utm_campaign=crisisat  xmas
> 
> I'm going to donate to this appeal because Crisis is a well-respected homelessness charity.  I hate to think of vulnerable people being cold and alone this Christmas.


Yes Crisis is very reputable .I think.I will too.

When you read about people who have 
become homeless and their stories it
is shocking how one thing in their lives
goes wrong and things snowball from
there. Their lives seem to have been
reasonably secure up to that point.
Very shocking how it can happen!

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2015), flappinfanny (17-12-2015), Perdita (17-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

:Angry:  We waited how long for this??? Wasn't worth opening the safe deposit box Stacey, unless of course mad Jean is telling more porkies?   :Wal2l:

----------


## Dazzle

> We waited how long for this??? Wasn't worth opening the safe deposit box Stacey, unless of course mad Jean is telling more porkies?


I think she's likely telling the truth but hopefully there's a lot more to it. Fans have been speculating that Kyle is Stacey's half brother and it seems they were correct.

Jean was so annoying in Thursday's episode!  While she and Stacey have had some very moving scenes in the past, she spends most of her time flapping and screeching. I find it incredibly irritating!  I hope she's never made a regular character again.

I noticed Linda playing with her food during the family meal. Was it a clue to what's going on with her, or was it simply an understandable lack of appetite due to stress?  I can't decide at this point.

Some fans are speculating Nancy will marry Tamwar and convert to Islam. I think that could be an interesting storyline and it would be good to see the pair get more screen time. Against my expectations, I think they work well as a couple.

----------

flappinfanny (19-12-2015), Glen1 (18-12-2015), lizann (18-12-2015), maidmarian (18-12-2015), Perdita (18-12-2015), tammyy2j (19-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

Jane's comment of it's nothing, just bruising is interesting. Has she suffered some sort of internal injury which will catch up with her?

I can't believe how many family meals the Carters have. It's like the pub runs itself without them. 

Kush's 'doesn't everyone deserve the truth, no matter how hard' after he'd followed her without question. And then Shab's look as he continues after her when they come back. It's all slowly building to the truth coming out.

----------

Dazzle (18-12-2015), flappinfanny (19-12-2015), Glen1 (19-12-2015), lizann (18-12-2015), parkerman (18-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

Jane's comment of it's nothing, just bruising is interesting. Has she suffered some sort of internal injury which will catch up with her?

I can't believe how many family meals the Carters have. It's like the pub runs itself without them. 

Kush's 'doesn't everyone deserve the truth, no matter how hard' after he'd followed her without question. And then Shab's look as he continues after her when they come back. It's all slowly building to the truth coming out.

----------

flappinfanny (20-12-2015), tammyy2j (19-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I can't believe how many family meals the Carters have. It's like the pub runs itself without them.


Good old Tracey, what would they do without her?

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2015), flappinfanny (19-12-2015), Glen1 (18-12-2015), lizann (18-12-2015), maidmarian (18-12-2015), Rear window (18-12-2015), tammyy2j (19-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

A good episode from EE tonight, but hasn't the Linda eating disorder storyline come out of the blue and a little random.  It's a bit hard to care about it when it has come from no where. However great performances from all concerned. I did think the Slater scenes were the best to be fair.  Perhaps both storylines were a bit too much for one episode?

----------

Glen1 (19-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> A good episode from EE tonight, but hasn't the Linda eating disorder storyline come out of the blue and a little random.  It's a bit hard to care about it when it has come from no where.


There have been some subtle clues like Linda complaining about having a baby belly, but I think they were too subtle.  I feel the signs should have been ramped up slowly and not just been evident during the last week.  Maybe the writers wanted to keep us in the dark just like Mick was. People with eating disorders go to great lengths to hide them after all.

I must admit to some tears at Linda admitting to hating herself and her body. That rang very true to me.

I hope there's no miraculous recovery after a few counselling sessions, which is what has happened in every other soap eating disorder storyline I've witnessed.




> However great performances from all concerned.


Agreed!

----------

tammyy2j (19-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

While I like the storyline of Stacey finding out her father had another family, the way it's been written has been extremely contrived.  The letters, the safety deposit box and the mysterious key were all plot points to draw out the secret for as long as possible and don't really make much sense.

And what exactly was the point of having Kush there the whole time. Also very contrived!  The duff duff could still have happened without him hanging around like a spare part during Jean's confession.

----------

flappinfanny (20-12-2015), Glen1 (19-12-2015), lizann (19-12-2015), parkerman (19-12-2015), Rear window (19-12-2015), tammyy2j (21-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

yes no need for kush in those scenes and this particular stacey storyline 

 good scenes between mick and linda and her explaining her past eating disorder

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2015), flappinfanny (20-12-2015), tammyy2j (21-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

yes no need for kush in those scenes and this particular stacey storyline 

 good scenes between mick and linda and her explaining her past eating disorder

----------

Glen1 (19-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

But it did give Shabs the reason to look funny at him when he was still there...

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2015), flappinfanny (20-12-2015), Glen1 (19-12-2015), parkerman (20-12-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Has it been totally proven that Kush is the father ? Or is it an assumption based on time factors ? :Ponder:

----------

flappinfanny (20-12-2015), JessicaMad (19-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Has it been totally proven that Kush is the father ? Or is it an assumption based on time factors ?


 dtc thinks kush as dad is better, don't see how myself

 so far stacey going by her dates only proof

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2015), flappinfanny (20-12-2015), Glen1 (19-12-2015), maidmarian (19-12-2015), tammyy2j (21-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Has it been totally proven that Kush is the father ? Or is it an assumption based on time factors ?


 dtc thinks kush as dad is better, don't see how myself

 so far stacey going by her dates only proof

----------

flappinfanny (20-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Has it been totally proven that Kush is the father ? Or is it an assumption based on time factors ?


Stacey does seem positive so I imagine the dates between her sleeping with Kush and Martin were far enough apart for her to have no doubt (I worked out it was possibly a month apart in a post I wrote a while back).  Going by dates that we viewers can't be sure of does leave wiggle room though.

----------

Glen1 (19-12-2015), Perdita (19-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> dtc thinks kush as dad is better, don't see how myself
> 
>  so far stacey going by her dates only proof


As we never saw them do the deed, as far as I am concerned they haven't.  So much happens off screen these days, that soap seems better than the one I am watching.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2015), Glen1 (20-12-2015), lizann (20-12-2015), maidmarian (20-12-2015), parkerman (20-12-2015), tammyy2j (21-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I would love Stacey to be wrong and have the baby be really Martin's, I liked him telling Jean, he would be Stacey's Brian 

I found Jean very annoying with the reveal which was obvious but who cleaned out the safety deposit box, was it Sean or Kyle, Sean gave Stacey the key so must be Kyle or his mother or other siblings

----------

Dazzle (21-12-2015), lizann (21-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

I'd also like Stacey to be wrong and for Martin to be the baby's father after all.  I'm going to hate seeing him hurt when he finds out the truth.  :Sad: 

I think it was Kyle who emptied the safe deposit box because he was shown with the key during the Halloween episode.

----------

lizann (21-12-2015), parkerman (21-12-2015), tammyy2j (21-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

did kyle have brian's key or his own key

----------


## flappinfanny

That's a good point, not sure?

It's getting very confusing.

----------

Glen1 (21-12-2015), lizann (21-12-2015), maidmarian (21-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

menopausal barbie shirley about sharon  :Stick Out Tongue:  hope little cute pearl is ok

 could it be more serious like cervical cancer for shabs more suffering for her, did kush first wife die from cancer?

----------

Dougie (22-12-2015), flappinfanny (21-12-2015), Glen1 (21-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

menopausal barbie shirley about sharon  :Stick Out Tongue:  hope little cute pearl is ok

 could it be more serious like cervical cancer for shabs more suffering for her, did kush first wife die from cancer?

----------


## Glen1

Wonder if wee Pearl has been taken by  Claudette or Phil ,hopefully just to see Santa at the Vic:.. :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015), flappinfanny (21-12-2015), lizann (22-12-2015), maidmarian (21-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Wonder if wee Pearl has been taken by  Claudette or Phil ,hopefully just to see Santa at the Vic


That would be a good twist.  Phil would not resort to kidnapping a little girl.  

They seem to be focusing on Jane's accident a lot, perhaps for a reason on Christmas day?  :Ponder:   Shabnam (Rakhee Thakrar ) is outstanding and easily EE best actor on the show. Her scenes were very moving.  

A good start to the week, although where has Linda's eating disorder storyline gone to?

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015), Dougie (22-12-2015), Glen1 (22-12-2015), maidmarian (22-12-2015), Rear window (22-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> menopausal barbie shirley about sharon  hope little cute pearl is ok
> 
>  could it be more serious like cervical cancer for shabs more suffering for her, did kush first wife die from cancer?


Hope no more  bad news for Shabs!

How old is Shirley ??  supposed  to be.

----------

Glen1 (22-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

In her early 50's I think?

----------

Glen1 (22-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

Claudette taking pearl to get vincent to retaliate and go after phil is likely, she does seem to pull his strings

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015), flappinfanny (22-12-2015), Glen1 (22-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I agree that Jane's injuries from the fall are being focused on a suspicious amount. I did think maybe she had quite a serious injury that would have further repercussions, but she's been examined by doctors now so it seems that won't happen.  It's probably all going to come out in a huge showdown on Christmas Day.

Good thinking peeps that Phil hasn't really kidnapped Pearl. It seems highly out of character, although his ordeal at Gavin's hands (the whole story of which I don't believe we know) could have changed him I suppose.  :Searchme: 

It might turn out that Shabnam will have difficulty getting pregnant again, causing her to obsess about Jade and/or Stacey's baby.

Hopefully Linda's feeling better having confided in Mick about the eating disorder, which has led to its temporarily weakening its hold over her. It would be ridiculous writing if it's miraculously healed...  :Wal2l:

----------

flappinfanny (22-12-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

My money's on Kyle. If it had been Sean then why would he have given Stacey the key in the first place? 

Well, looks like Stacey lucked out in avoiding telling Shabs the truth...again.  Ever notice that when some characters are about to tell someone a shocking truth, something happens that stops it?

----------

flappinfanny (23-12-2015), maidmarian (22-12-2015), parkerman (22-12-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> Good thinking peeps that Phil hasn't really kidnapped Pearl. It seems highly out of character, although his ordeal at Gavin's hands (the whole story of which I don't believe we know) could have changed him I suppose.


Normally I would agree, as Phil never struck me as the kidnapping type, however, he has changed a lot in the last months. Being kidnapped, dealing with the stress of it, and alcohol will do that to you.  Actually, just the alcohol will do that. I've read and seen a lot of dramas about people dealing with drinking, and how they use it as an excuse to do a lot of bad things.  Plus, this wouldn't be the first time.  Remember the time when Phil was on drugs, and he ended up burning the Vic down? He turned against his own mom, burned down her home, and despite the whole place being up in flames, he still kept trying to steal the money out of the till.  (I know drugs isn't alcohol, but it's still an addiction, the same as any other.)  Personally, I doubt there's anything that Phil wouldn't do. 

I've been thinking up theories on the upcoming storyline with Phil's daughter Louise.  Now, Phil is to be diagnosed with Cirrhosis of the Liver, and Louise is meant to be making an appearance early next year. I'm guessing the 2 stories will be connected somehow. I've looked up the disease, and some of the possible treatments is a transplant, which "involves removing a segment of liver from a healthy living donor and implanting it into a recipient. Both the donor and recipient liver segments will grow to normal size in a few weeks".  Maybe Louise is a compatible donor, and she saves his life by donating part of her liver?

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015), Dougie (22-12-2015), flappinfanny (23-12-2015), Glen1 (22-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I like the theory of Louise being brought back as a liver donor, although I'm not sure a fourteen year old would be allowed to do so (we've been discussing on another thread that donating part of your liver is dangerous). She'd certainly need her mother's permission (and Lisa despises Phil).

It'll be interesting to see how it plays out.

----------

flappinfanny (23-12-2015), Glen1 (22-12-2015), maidmarian (22-12-2015), sarah c (22-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

if vincent is eric's son him or grant to donate to save phil, i would think an older person's liver would be better, nearer victim's age

----------


## Perdita

Googled this and found:

Donors must be less than 55 years old, because the liver doesn't grow back as well in older people. 

No doubt, older donors have been used successfully too though

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015), flappinfanny (23-12-2015), Glen1 (22-12-2015), lizann (22-12-2015), maidmarian (22-12-2015), tammyy2j (22-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> I agree that Jane's injuries from the fall are being focused on a suspicious amount. I did think maybe she had quite a serious injury that would have further repercussions, but she's been examined by doctors now so it seems that won't happen.  It's probably all going to come out in a huge showdown on Christmas Day.


But Sharon needs to be talking about how Bobby pushed Jane down the stairs and mentioning he killed Lucy so that Dennis can overhear ...

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015), flappinfanny (23-12-2015), Glen1 (22-12-2015), maidmarian (22-12-2015)

----------


## sarah c

I thought we got to the stage where Bobby and denny both had new bikes for Xmas, and in trying to out do each other Denny has an accident (or Bobby causes one)

this is when Sharon goes mad and starts saying Bobby is a danger etc?

that could be when it comes to light?

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015), flappinfanny (23-12-2015), Glen1 (22-12-2015), maidmarian (22-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

denny tells bobby he killed lucy as he overhears

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> denny tells bobby he killed lucy as he overhears


Isn't this a spoiler?

----------

Dazzle (22-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Isn't this a spoiler?


 yes it is im sorry

----------

parkerman (22-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Isn't this a spoiler?


 yes it is im sorry

----------


## Glen1

So, correct me if I'm wrong, a drunken Phil takes Pearl , gives her to Honey to look after , who appears to have accepted this event as perfectly OK ! Honey then hides Pearl behind a side screen. Leaves Pearl unattended whilst she watches the children on stage. Then to cap it all when confronted by Kim says "I know I'm not the best child minder in the world"  :Wal2l: 
Secondly, what was all the whispering about whilst Martin was talking to Stacey , thought the sound had gone mute on the TV.

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2015), flappinfanny (23-12-2015), lizann (23-12-2015), parkerman (22-12-2015), tammyy2j (22-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> So, correct me if I'm wrong, a drunken Phil takes Pearl , gives her to Honey to look after , who appears to have accepted this event as perfectly OK ! Honey then hides Pearl behind a side screen. Leaves Pearl unattended whilst she watches the children on stage. Then to cap it all when confronted by Kim says "I know I'm not the best child minder in the world" 
> Secondly, what was all the whispering about whilst Martin was talking to Stacey , thought the sound had gone mute on the TV.


Honey was previously telling Billy not to have anything to do with the Mitchells but she takes baby Pearl from drunk Phil  :Thumbsdown:  

I really like this new Martin and poor him when he discovers the truth and I think Stacey does want Kush to tell Shabham despite her protests 

Why is Linda trying to unite Mick and Shirley  :Nono: 

Jade is a great well played by the actress 

Is Shabham and Massods completely staying away from Jade

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2015), flappinfanny (23-12-2015), Glen1 (22-12-2015), lizann (23-12-2015)

----------


## Glen1

I too still don't understand why Linda is going overboard to bring Mick and Shirley together. Jade has been well casted . No recognition by Jade of Shabnam in the cafÃ©. Can't blame Jade really.

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I too still don't understand why Linda is going overboard to bring Mick and Shirley together. Jade has been well casted . No recognition by Jade of Shabnam in the cafÃ©. Can't blame Jade really.


They waved at each other

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2015), Glen1 (22-12-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> They waved at each other


Must have missed that bit, pleased they're keeping a good relationship. :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Best bit of tonight's episode was Jade, Shabnam and Phil.  Steve McFadden is quite brilliant as an alcoholic  and is also very funny.  I was smiling when he was winding up Vincent. Richard Blackwood cannot play tough, he just make's me laugh out loud for all the wrong reasons, saying that an enjoyable episode, even with a pretty poor script and some dodgy acting.

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2015), Glen1 (23-12-2015), tammyy2j (24-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Best bit of tonight's episode was Jade, Shabnam and Phil.  Steve McFadden is quite brilliant as an alcoholic  and is also very funny.  I was smiling when he was winding up Vincent. Richard Blackwood cannot play tough, he just make's me laugh out loud for all the wrong reasons, saying that an enjoyable episode, even with a pretty poor script and some dodgy acting.


It was an enjoyable episode. Mad, drunk Phil is always entertaining and Steve McFadden makes Phil's inhuman invincibility almost believable.  His gleefulness had me in stitches, especially his _"don't let the door bang on your way out"_ in reply to Sharon's umpteenth threat to leave.  If she doesn't leave now she never will...  :Wal2l: 

Jade's a real natural and I hope we see lots more of her.

Agreed Linda trying to mend Mick and Shirley's relationship is inexplicable, especially because Shirley's manner is as aggressive as ever towards her.

Martin's certainly changed in the year or so he's been back. He started off as an unreliable, laddish mess and is now the perfect partner and father.  Just in time to wring every ounce of our sympathy for when he discovers the awful truth.

----------

flappinfanny (23-12-2015), Glen1 (23-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

It was strange how Vincent appeared to believe Phil straight away about his father being alive. No matter how convincing he found Phil (who wasn't _that_ convincing because he was too busy laughing  :Big Grin: ), you'd think he'd at least question the assertion that his dad did a runner. After all, he's presumably had decades of Claudette bemoaning her husband's murder at the hands of Eric.  Instead, he deflated like a balloon at the news.  :Ponder:

----------

flappinfanny (23-12-2015), Glen1 (23-12-2015), lizann (23-12-2015), parkerman (23-12-2015), tammyy2j (24-12-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> It was strange how Vincent appeared to believe Phil straight away about his father being alive. No matter how convincing he found Phil (who wasn't _that_ convincing because he was too busy laughing ), you'd think he'd at least question the assertion that his dad did a runner. After all, he's presumably had decades of Claudette bemoaning her husband's murder at the hands of Eric.  Instead, he deflated like a balloon at the news.


Considering he was promising his mom to kill Phil by the end of the next day, I'm not sure we should believe Vincent's seeming acceptance of Phil's story. 

Ronnie's due to make a decision of which family to back up tomorrow; the Mitchells or the Hubbards.  Considering Phil is due to have a storyline involving his liver, I'm guessing Ronnie is gonna choose to stick with her family.  Pity, as I would have enjoyed her finally realising what a no-hope Phil is, and teamed up with Vincent.  Seriously, what's Phil got to do before people finally click on to what a scumbag he is???  I hope he gets his comeuppance.

----------

flappinfanny (23-12-2015), parkerman (23-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Considering he was promising his mom to kill Phil by the end of the next day, I'm not sure we should believe Vincent's seeming acceptance of Phil's story.


I don't know, the fight totally went out of Vincent when Phil said his father had done a runner.  Surely he would have protested if he didn't believe it? I took the promise to kill Phil as long-standing hatred exacerbated by Pearl's kidnap - and also probably because he can't stand the humiliation of being "owned" by a petty thug like Phil.

It also may be that he believed it at the time, but has now got his fight back and dismissed it as lies.  

However, I might be completely wrong; I frequently am.  :Embarrassment: 




> Seriously, what's Phil got to do before people finally click on to what a scumbag he is???  I hope he gets his comeuppance.


Phil will never completely get his comeuppance unless Steve decides to leave EE for good. Bully boy Phil Mitchell is too good value as a soap character we love to hate to keep down for long.  Like him or loathe him, Phil nearly always manages to keep us glued to the screen.  Plus, Steve can make Phil vulnerable and even compassionate when needed, so he's not a one dimensional panto villain.  Although I dislike the character of Phil, I love watching him (and occasionally even find myself rooting for him despite myself  :Embarrassment: ).

Saying that, he is supposed to have suffered horribly at the hands of Gavin, which is why he's such a mess now. I see his his reckless taunting of Vincent as that of a man who feels he has nothing left to lose - which means he's broken inside.

Sharon certainly saw him for the thug he is tonight, but sadly she's become his doormat.  I'd love to see Sharon permanently gain the upper hand in their relationship!

----------

flappinfanny (23-12-2015), Glen1 (23-12-2015), lizann (23-12-2015), Perdita (23-12-2015), Rear window (23-12-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> Phil will never completely get his comeuppance unless Steve decides to leave EE for good. Bully boy Phil Mitchell is too good value as a soap character we love to hate to keep down for long.  Like him or loathe him, Phil nearly always manages to keep us glued to the screen.  Plus, Steve can make Phil vulnerable and even compassionate when needed, so he's not a one dimensional panto villain.  Although I dislike the character of Phil, I love watching him (and occasionally even find myself rooting for him despite myself ).


Yeah, I guess.  I do admit that I like watching him, too.  Still, he is due to have that liver thing in a few weeks time, so I guess that will have to do as comeuppance for now.  It might be especially traumatic for Phil, as he's a man used to getting his own way and beating everyone to get it.  But the liver thing, that's not something his fists can help him with.  When a person gets sick, it's like they're betrayed by their own body, and they feel helpless and weak. For a man like Phil, that sounds like a fate worse than death. And the fact that he caused it with his drinking, he'll have no one to blame except himself (except maybe Gavin). 




> Sharon certainly saw him for the thug he is tonight, but sadly she's become his doormat.  I'd love to see Sharon permanently gain the upper hand in their relationship!


Ugh, don't talk to me about Sharon.  I'm sick to death of her.  She said so herself that Gavin was scum, and he's the main reason why Phil is the way he is, yet she still helped him and even gave him money to boot!  Phil's drinking is totally out of control, and she's been through it herself with her mom, yet instead of giving him help or turning her back on him for the sake of her son, she has a drink with him! He kidnapped a baby, threatened Vincent and Kim, and she's still with him!  It's like you said; she's a complete and utter doormat!

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2015), flappinfanny (23-12-2015), Glen1 (23-12-2015), lizann (23-12-2015), Perdita (23-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

jay knew what to say to get round phil, build him up as the big man

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2015), flappinfanny (23-12-2015), Glen1 (23-12-2015), maidmarian (23-12-2015), tammyy2j (24-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

It'll be interesting to see if what's coming up for Phil permanently changes him.  For those who haven't been watching EE that long, Phil hasn't always been as nasty as he is now. In fact, out of the two Mitchell brothers, he was the nicer one and Grant the thug.




> jay knew what to say to get round phil, build him up as the big man


Yes, I was impressed with the way Jay handled Phil.

----------

flappinfanny (24-12-2015), maidmarian (23-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> It'll be interesting to see if what's coming up for Phil permanently changes him.  For those who haven't been watching EE that long, Phil hasn't always been as nasty as he is now. In fact, out of the two Mitchell brothers, he was the nicer one and Grant the thug.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was impressed with the way Jay handled Phil.


I thought that Grants temper and recurrent 
nighmares were put down to War Service.

I remember Arfurs expression when they first
revved their way into the Square. I thought he
was going to collapse with shock!!i

Phil certainly looked different when he had hair-
in the early days. I did post a few weeks ago about
Phil looking " romantic" :Heart:  on the banks of the 
Seine wthen he first got together with Kathy. But 
no sure if that was with or without hair! :Ponder: 

It would be good &ironic -if Jay wss the one who
brought Phil to some normality.

Still mulling over the unknown part of Gavins
plans/mind games for Phil!

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

fatboy signing his own death warrant

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2015), flappinfanny (24-12-2015), maidmarian (23-12-2015), tammyy2j (24-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> fatboy signing his own death warrant


Oh dear- missed that!!

----------


## lizann

oh mick what a gent and friend naming his goose after ian's murdered daughter lucy

----------

flappinfanny (24-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

So Bobby's graduated to torturing animals. There can no longer be any doubt that he's a stone cold psychopath (in the true sense of the word) and not just a boy with serious anger management problems.  :EEK!: 

Poor spider...  :Sad: 




> fatboy signing his own death warrant


Just what I was thinking.

  Spoiler:    If he's going to be the death on Christmas Day (which is looking a distinct possibility), why announce the actor's leaving?  On the other hand, it could be a well thought out red herring.   




> oh mick what a gent and friend naming his goose after ian's murdered daughter lucy


I think Mick was probably calling her "Goosey Loosey", who's a character from a children's story. It has rather a tragic end as Goosey Loosey and friends end up being eaten by a fox!  It's scarred me for life!  :Crying: 

http://eleaston.com/chicken.html

----------

lizann (24-12-2015), maidmarian (24-12-2015), parkerman (24-12-2015), Rear window (24-12-2015), tammyy2j (24-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

didn't know the story thought mick called her lucy

 why was vincent throwing a party for the mitchells with patrick, donna and denise

----------


## lizann

didn't know the story thought mick called her lucy

 why was vincent throwing a party for the mitchells with patrick, donna and denise

----------


## Dazzle

> why was vincent throwing a party for the mitchells with patrick, donna and denise


I think it was mentioned it was a party for the Albert staff (and presumably their families), although I didn't notice anyone but Mitchell and Hubbard families there.

----------

Glen1 (24-12-2015), lizann (24-12-2015), tammyy2j (24-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> why was vincent throwing a party for the mitchells with patrick, donna and denise


To get the Mitchells out the house so he could do Phil in?

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2015), Glen1 (24-12-2015), lizann (24-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

A bit of a mixed bag, plenty going on, what lets EE down are the poor scripts.   I wish Shabnam had not made it up with Stacey.  I cheered when Shabs put Stacey in her place.  Why is Linda being so nice to Shirley?  The storyline with Shirley having to eat two Christmas dinner's is a plot nicked from the Vicar of Dibley.  I could kick Elaine's derriere all the way to the West End.  :Wal2l:   I wish the part of Vincent was being played by Idris Elba, but I dare say he wouldn't touch it with a barge poll. 

Best bit of the episode was Shabnam and Phil.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think it was mentioned it was a party for the Albert staff (and presumably their families), although I didn't notice anyone but Mitchell and Hubbard families there.


Yes I thought he said the same 

I don't understand why Ben, Abi and Jay were there, they don't work in The Albert

I didn't find Mick and the goose funny which I assume it was to be 

Sharon staying still with Phil, did she even hear him during Vincent's confrontation 

Arthur Brian Slater Fowler is nice if only the baby was Martin's

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2015), flappinfanny (24-12-2015), Glen1 (24-12-2015), lizann (24-12-2015), maidmarian (24-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> To get the Mitchells out the house so he could do Phil in?


 also and why is vincent telling his plans to fatboy

----------

flappinfanny (24-12-2015), Glen1 (24-12-2015), Rear window (24-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> To get the Mitchells out the house so he could do Phil in?


 also and why is vincent telling his plans to fatboy

----------


## flappinfanny

Seeing Mick with Goosey Gander and the thought of Babes chestnut stuffing is enough to turn you veggie.  I am glad Gander got away.   :Cheer: 

I agree it was meant to be funny, but it wasn't.

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2015), Glen1 (24-12-2015), lizann (24-12-2015), Rear window (24-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

looking likely fatboy is the death, his dot scene made it more obvious

----------

flappinfanny (25-12-2015), Rear window (24-12-2015)

----------


## Timalay

Who is in the boot of the car?
Also Jack is back, what huge surprise, they kept that one quiet.

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), flappinfanny (25-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Who is in the boot of the car?
> Also Jack is back, what huge surprise, they kept that one quiet.


 back to help ronnie with vincent

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Who is in the boot of the car?
> Also Jack is back, what huge surprise, they kept that one quiet.


 back to help ronnie with vincent

----------


## Rear window

Poor Shabs .. That was heartbreaking to see her realise.

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), flappinfanny (25-12-2015), lizann (25-12-2015), tammyy2j (26-12-2015)

----------


## hollie

> Poor Shabs .. That was heartbreaking to see her realise.


It was :'( she's really lovely and I felt so sorry for her it actually made me feel like crying too.  :Sad:  But I also felt sad for Kush, he's lovely too and it must be hard for him knowing that's his son and there's not much he can do. :'(
I just really hope they can work through it and don't split up, I love Kush and Shabs together.

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), flappinfanny (25-12-2015), lizann (25-12-2015), Rear window (24-12-2015), tammyy2j (26-12-2015)

----------


## hollie

.

----------


## parkerman

> looking likely fatboy is the death, his dot scene made it more obvious


 I thought tonight's episode made it LESS likely that Fatboy is the death. Is that not him gone now?

On a different note, if Sharon goes to the police and tells them all about Bobby, won't that be the end of Eastenders? I mean practically the whole cast will be in jail for perverting the course of justice.

P.S. And another thing, what's happened to Honey's famous malapropisms?

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), flappinfanny (25-12-2015), lizann (25-12-2015), Rear window (24-12-2015), tammyy2j (26-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

long shot but is jay in the car boot and he ends up paralyzed,  his big story, the death could be returnee jack back to help scatter jim's ashes and take on bobby beale

----------

Rear window (25-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

A great duff duff.  Jack .

The Shabnam scenes were heartbreaking.  The nativity and Stacey's birth was a bit cringey, but with it being Christmas Eve I will let them off.  

Is it too obvious Vincent is in the boot?  Interesting Abi Lorna Fitzgerald has said tomorrows death is a real tear jerker and very sad, so I can't see it being Vincent?  Surely that would be a celebration.  :Clap: 

I still think it could be fatboy? Some how he gets in the way of things between the Mitchells and the Hubbards, or sees Vincent in trouble and tries to help him? but then again I could be completely barking up the wrong tree?

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), Rear window (25-12-2015), tammyy2j (26-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Poor Shabs .. That was heartbreaking to see her realise.


 carmel with her k blanket gift not suspicious at all

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), Rear window (25-12-2015), tammyy2j (26-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Poor Shabs .. That was heartbreaking to see her realise.


 carmel with her k blanket gift not suspicious at all

----------


## Dazzle

Jack!!!  :EEK!:   DTC sure likes his OMG moments.  :Big Grin: 




> back to help ronnie with vincent


That seems likely but who called him?  Ronnie appeared completely shocked to see him so I don't think it was her.  It was good to see Jack even though I was never a particular fan of the character. I wonder how long he's sticking around for?




> Is it too obvious Vincent is in the boot?  Interesting Abi Lorna Fitzgerald has said tomorrows death is a real tear jerker and very sad, so I can't see it being Vincent?  Surely that would be a celebration.


I think it _is_ too obvious. Could it be Claudette?  And yes, I'd be celebrating if the death is Vincent!  :Big Grin: 




> II still think it could be fatboy? Some how he gets in the way of things between the Mitchells and the Hubbards, or sees Vincent in trouble and tries to help him? but then again I could be completely barking up the wrong tree?


I don't think we can completely rule out the death being Fatboy because we weren't actually shown him leaving the square.  Lorna Fitzgerald saying it'll be a tearjerker makes it sound like the death of an innocent.

It was actually going through my mind watching the episode that Jane might kill Sharon to stop her going to the police. It seems almost as if she'd do _anything_ to protect Bobby.  However, I'm pretty certain Sharon will never be killed off.

I agree with you all that Shabnam's realisation of the baby's paternity was heartbreaking, especially with the carol playing to add to the atmosphere. It was a very well done scene.

I can't wait for the Christmas Day episodes!  :Thumbsup:

----------

maidmarian (25-12-2015), Perdita (25-12-2015), Rear window (25-12-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

I've watched a lot of shows, so I know better than to believe it when a victim or culprit seems too obvious. But then again, EE aren't that creative, so chances are the guy in the car is Vincent.  

Still, it would make an excellent storyline.  Ronnie hired some guys to take Vincent out, but they screwed up and ended getting Fatboy instead. Then she has to live with the fact that she helped kill Fatboy.

MERRY XMAS EVERYONE

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015), parkerman (25-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I can think of only one person who would provoke a universal tearjerk reaction if he were to be killed.

Winston

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), lizann (25-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> Still, it would make an excellent storyline.  Ronnie hired some guys to take Vincent out, but they screwed up and ended getting Fatboy instead. Then she has to live with the fact that she helped kill Fatboy.


It was her MO the car being crushed with someone in the boot.

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), lizann (25-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> Still, it would make an excellent storyline.  Ronnie hired some guys to take Vincent out, but they screwed up and ended getting Fatboy instead. Then she has to live with the fact that she helped kill Fatboy.


It was her MO the car being crushed with someone in the boot.

----------


## Dazzle

> Still, it would make an excellent storyline.  Ronnie hired some guys to take Vincent out, but they screwed up and ended getting Fatboy instead. Then she has to live with the fact that she helped kill Fatboy.


That's a good idea!




> It was her MO the car being crushed with someone in the boot.


  Spoiler:    Funny you should mention that!  The trailer at the end of last night's episode showed Vincent's car about to be crushed!  :EEK!:    

*Merry Christmas!*

----------

maidmarian (25-12-2015), Perdita (25-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

jack may know vincent, grass and former old bill bound to have crossed paths

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), Rear window (25-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I can see the reasoning behind the idea of the well loved character being killed of being Fatboy, but I feel it would be a bit of a cop out in the sense that he was leaving anyway, so we would not be losing a well loved character from the show because of it.

Oh well, not long to go before we find out.....

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), lizann (25-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015), Rear window (25-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> I can see the reasoning behind the idea of the well loved character being killed of being Fatboy, but I feel it would be a bit of a cop out in the sense that he was leaving anyway, so we would not be losing a well loved character from the show because of it.
> 
> Oh well, not long to go before we find out.....


Longer for me... We will be at the MIL's still and EE isn't going to be allowed on.

----------


## Rear window

> I can see the reasoning behind the idea of the well loved character being killed of being Fatboy, but I feel it would be a bit of a cop out in the sense that he was leaving anyway, so we would not be losing a well loved character from the show because of it.
> 
> Oh well, not long to go before we find out.....


Longer for me... We will be at the MIL's still and EE isn't going to be allowed on.

----------


## Dazzle

> Longer for me... We will be at the MIL's still and EE isn't going to be allowed on.


Make sure you stay away from here after the episode's been aired so you don't see any spoilers.  :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (26-12-2015), Rear window (25-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> Make sure you stay away from here after the episode's been aired so you don't see any spoilers.


I won't have any internet with me either so no chance of seeing this either! 
(Yes no internet and no EE!)

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), flappinfanny (26-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

dup

----------


## Dazzle

> I won't have any internet with me either so no chance of seeing this either! 
> (Yes no internet and no EE!)


Ouch!

----------


## Perdita

> I won't have any internet with me either so no chance of seeing this either! 
> (Yes no internet and no EE!)


Could cope without EE but days without internet  :EEK!:   :Crying:

----------

Dazzle (25-12-2015), flappinfanny (26-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015), parkerman (25-12-2015)

----------


## Kim

Wait, Ian hasn't bought Jane a new car has he?

Just brush the bad memories associated with the old one under the carpet why don't you..

----------

flappinfanny (26-12-2015), lizann (25-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015), Rear window (25-12-2015)

----------


## Kim

Someone actually allowed Jade to reside in the same house as Dean and Shirley?!

----------

flappinfanny (26-12-2015), lizann (25-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

did gavin do something to phil's land rover

 so is it fats dead in the boot or will denny die

----------


## lizann

did gavin do something to phil's land rover

 so is it fats dead in the boot or will denny die

----------


## Rear window

Have watched it!
Phil is probably not going to make a transplant list if he keeps drinking.
Not sure how much further they can take the bobby story now that even bobby knows. He will need therapy even more now.

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), flappinfanny (26-12-2015), lizann (26-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

Dupe.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

My money is on Vincent's mum being in the car. She hasnt been seen all day however I dont see why some men would take her over Vincent which could mean it was Fatboy. I dont see Fats being killed off doing much for the Hubbard v Mitchell war but Mrs Hubbard would heat things up a bit,

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), flappinfanny (26-12-2015), Rear window (26-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Carmel is really annoying me with her gift to Stacey's baby and wanting to hold the baby, she may as well wear a sign that Kush is the father as she is making it very obvious  :Angry: 

Why didn't Abi go scather Jim's ashes or does she not count herself Branning anymore

Rakhee is playing an absolute blinder as Shabham also so is Eliot Carrington

For some reason I felt tonight's was a live episode the way it was filmed, I must be honest though I was expecting more not sure what exactly  :Embarrassment: 

Good to have Jack back, I assume he is living in his or Max's house or is he with Dot?

Fatboy has the fear of small confined spaces so him trapped in the car boot again seems obvious so hope I'm wrong but who else could it be, Charlie back by Vincent? Why couldn't Fatboy or whomever is in the boot scream out to Ronnie he isn't Vincent or was his mouth tapped close?

Gavin comes and goes freely in Mitchell house and no one sees him 

I thought both Ian and Phil would be breath analysed over the crash and have their seat belt marks on them so the police could tell who was driving

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), flappinfanny (26-12-2015), lizann (26-12-2015), maidmarian (26-12-2015), parkerman (26-12-2015), Rear window (26-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Carmel is really annoying me with her gift to Stacey's baby and wanting to hold the baby, she may as well wear a sign that Kush is the father as she is making it very obvious 
> 
> Why didn't Abi go scather Jim's ashes or does she not count herself Branning anymore
> 
> Rakhee is playing an absolute blinder as Shabham also so is Eliot Carrington
> 
> For some reason I felt tonight's was a live episode the way it was filmed, I must be honest though I was expecting more not sure what exactly 
> 
> Good to have Jack back, I assume he is living in his or Max's house or is he with Dot?
> ...


Your trouble tammy is that you think Eastenders should make sense and be set in the real world.

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), flappinfanny (26-12-2015), lizann (26-12-2015), maidmarian (26-12-2015), Rear window (26-12-2015), tammyy2j (26-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Your trouble tammy is that you think Eastenders should make sense and be set in the real world.


Yes I should think I am watching a sitcom or panto not a soap drama  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), flappinfanny (26-12-2015), lizann (26-12-2015), maidmarian (26-12-2015), parkerman (26-12-2015), Rear window (26-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Yes I should think I am watching a sitcom or *panto* not a soap drama


Oh no you shouldn't.  :Big Grin: 

I can't make up my mind about tonights ep.  I think I was soaped out by the time EE came on, as I had watched two hours of the Northern Soaps on the other side.  EE imo was the best soap tonight.

The dream sequence at the start was clever.  Denise had the line of the night: 'Well I ain't waitin for my Christmas dinner for no one.'  A woman after my own heart.  :Smile: 

A lot of good bits tonight from Shabnam, Stacey, Phil and Sharon.  Letitia was on form tonight.  Denny make me laugh when he mimed the hang man to Damian Bobby.  

I can't make up my mind who is in the boot, I still think it could be Fatboy?  Maybe this is a red herring and who ever is in the boot gets out before the car is crushed and the death is somebody else, like a major character like Jane?   :Ponder: 

If I was rating the ep I would give it 8/10.

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), Rear window (26-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

what present did mick give shirley

----------


## Dazzle

It was a good episode but not spectacular. It'll be easier to judge once we've seen tomorrow's and find out who dies.  I don't think Dennis will die as he's an important future character, and I agree with you all that it's likely Fatboy or Claudette in the boot.  Or of course it could be someone else entirely that dies.

It's possible  Bobby could react extremely badly when Ian's confession has sunk in and that someone will meet their maker as a result. I think Jane's the likeliest big character death as it would be karma and bring the Bobby story to a close (I doubt Ian would cover up another death at Bobby's hands).

I hope the much hyped death won't turn out to be a cop out after all!  :Thumbsdown: 

I enjoyed seeing Gavin again. What's with him and Sharon sending loving messages to one another?  Is he playing her to keep her onside?  :Ponder: 

News of his possible death in the near future hasn't stopped Phil drinking (yet anyway).  I sympathise with real alcoholics (or any addict) who can't control their compulsion even when facing sickness and death, but I can't bring myself to feel any pity for thuggish Phil.

It's very sad to see Stacy becoming paranoid and losing touch with reality.  Shabnam appears to have believed her for now that Kush isn't the daddy.

----------

maidmarian (26-12-2015), parkerman (26-12-2015), Rear window (26-12-2015)

----------


## Splashy

Ive not read any spoilers, but I also think its fatboyin the boot, but does Ronnie call off the car crusher in time? 

Re the Beales, Im guessing Dennies head injury will make him forget the fact Bobby did it and Sharon wont tell the police, but who does depart? Jack came back very suspiciously?

How is Dean not tottally barred from the Vic?

Stacy off her meds with the thickest dullest bloke on the street is sad to watch. Martin down the pub while she is clearly unwell sums the plonker up. Well crafted IMO.

Looking forward to tonights epp.

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015)

----------


## Splashy

Ive not read any spoilers, but I also think its fatboyin the boot, but does Ronnie call off the car crusher in time? 

Re the Beales, Im guessing Dennies head injury will make him forget the fact Bobby did it and Sharon wont tell the police, but who does depart? Jack came back very suspiciously?

How is Dean not tottally barred from the Vic?

Stacy off her meds with the thickest dullest bloke on the street is sad to watch. Martin down the pub while she is clearly unwell sums the plonker up. Well crafted IMO.

Looking forward to tonights epp.

----------


## storyseeker1

> Ive not read any spoilers, but I also think its fatboyin the boot, but does Ronnie call off the car crusher in time? 
> 
> Re the Beales, Im guessing Dennies head injury will make him forget the fact Bobby did it and Sharon wont tell the police, but who does depart? Jack came back very suspiciously?
> 
> How is Dean not tottally barred from the Vic?
> 
> Stacy off her meds with the thickest dullest bloke on the street is sad to watch. Martin down the pub while she is clearly unwell sums the plonker up. Well crafted IMO.
> 
> Looking forward to tonights epp.


I doubt it, as EE said that a character would be "killed" off. But then again, never take anything they say literally, as they're always open to misinterpretation.  It seems, though, that what I said previously about the guy being in the car being Fatboy and everything is true, and it looks like Ronnie will have to live with the fact that she killed him.  With any luck, maybe this will wake her up to how loco she's become, and get her the help she need. But since this is EE, I doubt it. 

I will look forward to it, though, when/if she finds out that the person she's killed is actually Fatboy (if it is him). 

I am so sick of the Bobby storyline now. I hope they're not gonna drag it on any further. 

I thought Dean was barred tbh. But I imagine that wouldn't stop him from going into the pub whenever he wants.  It's not like they've got a security detail that can stop him from opening the door.

----------


## storyseeker1

You have to admire Gavin at coming to Phil's house himself.  The guy's crazy, but he's got guts.  I wonder if he does feel anything for Sharon, or if he's just using her.

----------


## Rear window

> You have to admire Gavin at coming to Phil's house himself.  The guy's crazy, but he's got guts.  I wonder if he does feel anything for Sharon, or if he's just using her.


He bought her a watch. Will we see her wearing it? 
It's a bit odd as he's a wanted man isn't he?

----------


## Rear window

> You have to admire Gavin at coming to Phil's house himself.  The guy's crazy, but he's got guts.  I wonder if he does feel anything for Sharon, or if he's just using her.


He bought her a watch. Will we see her wearing it? 
It's a bit odd as he's a wanted man isn't he?

----------


## storyseeker1

SMALL SPOILER 

Just looked at the trailer for tonight. Doesn't give any clues as to who's in the car, but whoever it is, Vincent is devastated. He stops the car from being trashed, opens it up, and has a look of horror on him. That might mean that the body could be that of Claudette, but I just can't imagine how it could be her.  I mean, Ronnie asked whoever to get Vincent, and I can understand how they could mess it up by getting the wrong bloke if they've never met the guy, but no way could they mistake Claudette for Vincent.  Unless...someone else bribed them to get her instead?!

----------


## Perdita

I fear it is Fatboy as he sadly got the boot, great character and fantastic chemistry with Dot.  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), sarah c (28-12-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

I hope Ronnie goes mad with guilt!  :Angry:

----------


## parkerman

> I hope Ronnie goes mad with guilt!


Ronnie is already mad.

Just out of interest with the speculation about who might be killed off. The Radio Times cast list for 2 - 8 January includes Jane and Bobby but not Denny, Claudette or Vincent (or Fatboy of course).

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), Rear window (26-12-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> Ronnie is already mad.
> 
> Just out of interest with the speculation about who might be killed off. The Radio Times cast list for 2 - 8 January includes Jane and Bobby but not Denny, Claudette or Vincent (or Fatboy of course).


Sounds nasty, but then again it just might mean that they don't intend to film their characters during that time. Sometimes EE takes breaks between storylines. And I think they might focus more on the Carters, with Mick and Linda's wedding, as well as Stacey's storyline of her going nuts etc.

----------


## parkerman

> Sounds nasty, but then again it just might mean that they don't intend to film their characters during that time. Sometimes EE takes breaks between storylines. And I think they might focus more on the Carters, with Mick and Linda's wedding, as well as Stacey's storyline of her going nuts etc.


That week is going to concentrate on the Slaters/Moons.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

I don't think they're going to kill Denny off after a recent recast.

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), lizann (26-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Welcome to Soapboards, Splashy  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

as predicted it was fats, driving vincent's car why? 

 boarding school ian's answer to help bobby

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

SPOILER

Another disappointing episode. Why is it everyone gets away with everything on EE???  Seriously, I was eager for Ronnie to find out. As for Bobby; well, that wasn't a surprise, as I figured the writers would find another way out for him, as they've done countless times before.  EE say they want to make the show as realistic as possible, but this is beyond a joke now.

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), lizann (26-12-2015), maidmarian (26-12-2015), parkerman (26-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> boarding school ian's answer to help bobby


And meanwhile, Max...........

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), maidmarian (26-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> And meanwhile, Max...........


Think Max is too old to go to boarding school!  

Sorry, Boxing Day drinks making me a tad flippant .. but yes, Max does not seem to get mentioned at all ... Will he be forgotten about until about 2 months before he is due to return, as is the usual way they bring back characters after an absence?  Incredulous storyline ... Wonder whether a technical error by the police will facilitate MaxÂ´s return to Albert Square .. donÂ´t think that has ever happened before ???  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cartman:

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), lizann (26-12-2015), maidmarian (26-12-2015), parkerman (26-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

It seems as though Phil was telling the truth about Vincent's dad after all. Claudette let slip that Vincent's dad came home even when she said he didn't etc. Wonder what else she's been lying about?  I can't believe she'd do something so despicable, by lying to her own son to try and 'man' him up.  What the hell kind of a beef does she have with the Mitchells if it's not the supposed death of her husband?

I have to say; this year's xmas special has been a bitter disappointment to me. Hopefully, the New Years one will be better.  The new trailer for it certainly has me on edge!

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), lizann (26-12-2015), maidmarian (26-12-2015), parkerman (26-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

no mention of max by abi or jack no one cares

 jack spend most if his return in ronnie's mouth so far

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), maidmarian (26-12-2015), parkerman (26-12-2015), Rear window (26-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

no mention of max by abi or jack no one cares

 jack spend most if his return in ronnie's mouth so far

----------


## maidmarian

> And meanwhile, Max...........


Quite!!!
perhaps its in the produceers /SWs performance
agreements that they only have to conclude
1 storyline a year.
 Deans not sorted yet - tho should be soon-
But actor already talking about coming back-i
in interview. :Ninja: 

so no hurry with Bobby:: :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), parkerman (26-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> jack spend most if his return in ronnie's mouth so far


???  Is this an Irish saying... could you tell me what it means before my imagination goes wild???  ;p   :Lol:

----------

maidmarian (26-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> ???  Is this an Irish saying... could you tell me what it means before my imagination goes wild???  ;p


My minds boggling too! :Embarrassment:

----------

Perdita (26-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> ???  Is this an Irish saying... could you tell me what it means before my imagination goes wild???  ;p


 sorry im a tad wee bit drunk

 jack has had his tongue in ronnie's mouth since his return, constantly kissing

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), maidmarian (26-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> ???  Is this an Irish saying... could you tell me what it means before my imagination goes wild???  ;p


 sorry im a tad wee bit drunk

 jack has had his tongue in ronnie's mouth since his return, constantly kissing

----------


## parkerman

Did the police actually interview Ian before arresting him? What evidence do they have that it was dangrous driving? Why did the police not get Ian into the car and just let Sharon shout at him?

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), maidmarian (26-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Did the police actually interview Ian before arresting him? What evidence do they have that it was dangrous driving? Why did the police not get Ian into the car and just let Sharon shout at him?


 drunk phil's evidence was enough

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), maidmarian (26-12-2015), parkerman (26-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Did the police actually interview Ian before arresting him? What evidence do they have that it was dangrous driving? Why did the police not get Ian into the car and just let Sharon shout at him?


 drunk phil's evidence was enough

----------


## parkerman

> drunk phil's evidence was enough


 Oh well, that's all right then.

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), lizann (26-12-2015), maidmarian (26-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Oh well, that's all right then.


 if denny wakes and remembers he knows bobby killed lucy and phil was driving back

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Oh well, that's all right then.


 if denny wakes and remembers he knows bobby killed lucy and phil was driving back

----------

flappinfanny (27-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> if denny wakes and remembers he knows bobby killed lucy and phil was driving back


 Perhaps that's why we are already being prepared for a brain injury.

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), flappinfanny (27-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), lizann (27-12-2015), maidmarian (26-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Very flat and disappointing end to the Christmas Day episode. There was lots going on and even a death, but it all made for very unsatisfying viewing.




> as predicted it was fats, driving vincent's car why?


This inconsistency seriously needs an explanation!  Fatboy was last seen walking off angrily after a confrontation with Vincent and Claudette, and next thing he offers to do them a favour and go for ice???!!!  :Wal2l: 

As an aside, don't nightclubs have their own ice machines?  They did when I worked in one a couple of decades ago and I can't imagine why that would have changed.  Buying and storing ice would quickly get very expensive.




> boarding school ian's answer to help bobby


How could Ian think a few rules will cure Bobby of what's obviously a psychiatric problem? Stupid and lazy writing!  :Wal2l: 




> And meanwhile, Max...........


I was waiting in vain for Jane to mention Max as the major reason to finally admit the truth...  :Wal2l: 




> Did the police actually interview Ian before arresting him? What evidence do they have that it was dangrous driving? Why did the police not get Ian into the car and just let Sharon shout at him?


I assumed at the time they'd interviewed him, but given the utter stupidity of the writing it wouldn't surprise me if they hadn't.  :Wal2l: 




> Perhaps that's why we are already being prepared for a brain injury.


How convenient would that be?  :Wal2l: 


As to Claudette, I think it's now certain she's lied through her teeth about Eric and her husband, but I'm having a hard time caring at the moment.


(I don't think I've ever used the "head hitting a wall" emoticon so much in a post, but nothing else seemed apt enough to express my frustration.)

----------

flappinfanny (27-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), lizann (27-12-2015), maidmarian (27-12-2015), parkerman (27-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Sad it was fat boy who was killed. After watching the episode, I personally think he was dead before the crusher got him, because Vincent pushed the bloke off the Crusher. My theory is Arthur suffocated in the boot and for someone who was terrified of closed spaces, is a horrible way to die. I did feel sorry for Dot.

As for the Beale storyline I think that may be the last we see of Bobby for a while, maybe until Max comes out of prison?  On a practical level are there not laws on how many hours child actors can work? I would imagine Elliott who plays Bobby has used those up?

The episode had an unpleasant, uneasy feel to it tonight.

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

If the police investigated properly with both Ian and Phil breath analysed plus their seat belt marks it would be obvious Phil was the driver instead I assume Phil and Sharon speaking to the police lead to Ian's arrest for dangerous driving 

It is a shame that Fatboy was killed off, poor Dot, she lost Charlie and now Fatboy over Ronnie and Vincent she deserves to know the truth as does Fatboy's family  :Angry: 

Why didn't Vincent tell Ronnie she was responsible for killing Fatboy, I was hoping Jack and Roxy would hear 

Overall a very disappointing Christmas Day and Boxing Day episodes

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), lizann (27-12-2015), maidmarian (27-12-2015), parkerman (27-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Why didn't Vincent tell Ronnie she was responsible for killing Fatboy


He was saving Ronnie from the awful truth, and to be fair I don't think she intended for anyone to die.  I think the henchmen found Fatboy dead and tried to get rid of the body as Vincent said.

However, Ronnie (and everyone else) needs to know the result of their childish wars was the horrific death of an innocent man.

----------

flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), sarah c (28-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

or vincent is really in love with ronnie every though she wanted him dead

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Rear window (27-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> or vincent is really in love with ronnie


That would make more sense if he believes she only wanted to scare him.


I've just read on social media the theory that Claudette engineered Fatboy's death (presumably because Vincent told her Fatboy had betrayed them).  That certainly explains why the latter came back and did her a favour after storming off. She could have persuaded him all would be forgiven and he could stay in Albert Square if he did something for her.  But how would Claudette know what Ronnie was planning?

This theory admittedly makes for a more satisfying, if horrific, storyline.  If Fatboy's death was deliberate on Claudette's part, she must be one of the worst villains ever to set foot in Albert Square!  :EEK!:

----------

flappinfanny (28-12-2015), lizann (27-12-2015), Rear window (27-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> That would make more sense if he believes she only wanted to scare him.
> 
> 
> I've just read on social media the theory that Claudette engineered Fatboy's death (presumably because Vincent told her Fatboy had betrayed them).  That certainly explains why the latter came back and did her a favour after storming off. She could have persuaded him all would be forgiven and he could stay if he drove somewhere.  But how would Claudette know what Ronnie was planning?
> 
> This theory admittedly makes for a more satisfying, if horrific, storyline.  If Fatboy's death was deliberate on Claudette's part, she must be one of the worst villains ever to set foot in Albert Square!


 she could be capable of that and with her being a foster mother she could have contacts but why not take out phil or other mitchells then herself with other foster sons who donna talks about

 we need a flashback explanation if how fatboy meet his end why he was in vincent's car

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Rear window (27-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> That would make more sense if he believes she only wanted to scare him.
> 
> 
> I've just read on social media the theory that Claudette engineered Fatboy's death (presumably because Vincent told her Fatboy had betrayed them).  That certainly explains why the latter came back and did her a favour after storming off. She could have persuaded him all would be forgiven and he could stay if he drove somewhere.  But how would Claudette know what Ronnie was planning?
> 
> This theory admittedly makes for a more satisfying, if horrific, storyline.  If Fatboy's death was deliberate on Claudette's part, she must be one of the worst villains ever to set foot in Albert Square!


 she could be capable of that and with her being a foster mother she could have contacts but why not take out phil or other mitchells then herself with other foster sons who donna talks about

 we need a flashback explanation if how fatboy meet his end why he was in vincent's car

----------


## maidmarian

> Sad it was fat boy who was killed. After watching the episode, I personally think he was dead before the crusher got him, because Vincent pushed the bloke off the Crusher. My theory is Arthur suffocated in the boot and for someone who was terrified of closed spaces, is a horrible way to die. I did feel sorry for Dot.
> 
> As for the Beale storyline I think that may be the last we see of Bobby for a while, maybe until Max comes out of prison?  On a practical level are there not laws on how many hours child actors can work? I would imagine Elliott who plays Bobby has used those up?
> 
> The episode had an unpleasant, uneasy feel to it tonight.


Yes there are rules for child actors and they are
quite restrictive and detailed. Main points-

Can only work max 2 hrs per day on school days
and Sundays.
Can work longer hours on Saturdays & school hols.
But must have 2 vlear weeks in school hols


Need a performing licences issued by local
Council.
Cant work before 7am or after 7pm.

If not accompanied by teacher or parent   - have  to
have chaperone - also licenced by council

Search " child actors working  hours UK " will take 
you to got gov.uk  for more  info!

----------

flappinfanny (28-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Fupl

----------


## lizann

claudette did know ronnie had ice so knew a bad plan was in place for vincent

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), Rear window (27-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> claudette did know ronnie had ice so knew a bad plan was in place for vincent


Well remembered!  

It's looking more and more like Claudette _is_ the true culprit, and I'd be very glad because Fatboy's horrible death makes Ronnie totally unsympathetic (even if it was unintentional).  It also explains why Claudette disappeared overnight - so that she'd have an alibi.

I take back a lot of the criticism I made of this strand of the Christmas episodes if it turns out Claudette cold-bloodedly engineered Fatboy's death. Although it wouldn't change the horror of his death, at least there'd be a reason for it (as opposed to just shock value): to demonstrate just how evil Claudette truly is.  :Ninja:

----------

flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), lizann (27-12-2015), maidmarian (27-12-2015), Perdita (27-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## Kim

> Yes there are rules for child actors and they are
> quite restrictive and detailed. Main points-
> 
> Can only work max 2 hrs per day on school days
> and Sundays.
> Can work longer hours on Saturdays & school hols.
> But must have 2 vlear weeks in school hols
> 
> 
> ...


The regulations seem to be different when it's part time performance work, rather than say a paper round or a retail job. It sounds like they can have days off school as long as they keep to an education plan. Start and end times differ, as do maximum hours they can work. Seems quite relaxed to me. See this PDF: http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/abouttheb...sing_guide.pdf

Of course they may have decided that to give Eliot a significant break is in his best interests. 

I'm not sure why they think sending Bobby to a boarding school is going to solve anything though. They won't know what he's done and they're not psychologists or psychiatrists.

I thought he'd be sending him to a clinic of some sort, though it didn't do Steven a lot of good when he was on screen. But it seems now that he's not a danger to Peter, Lauren or Louie at all...

----------

flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), maidmarian (27-12-2015)

----------


## Splashy

> Welcome to Soapboards, Splashy


 Thank you

Claudette made me chuckle as she twisted fatboys demise to be all about her.Vincent is just her weapon on thia planet to be emotionaly bullied into doing her evil bidings, thou I cant factor Les or Donna into her mindset?

Was it only me that noted fatboys increasing depressed/morose acting building up to this.I wish the actor well and a hand print in HAollywood.

Roxy is one step away from the woodchipper, seen this in real life the S/L is spot on.

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), flappinfanny (28-12-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Not a single mention about MAX being locked up, whilst the Beales / Mitchells were debating what to do with Bobby. Probably nothing else on this storyline until the Easter school holidays. I too hope Denny fully recovers , has total recall, and reveals every single thing he knows. ( If wishes were horses etc.).. :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), flappinfanny (28-12-2015), lizann (27-12-2015), maidmarian (27-12-2015), parkerman (27-12-2015), Rear window (27-12-2015), Ruffed_lemur (27-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Not a single mention about MAX being locked up, whilst the Beales / Mitchells were debating what to do with Bobby. Probably nothing else on this storyline until the Easter school holidays. I too hope Denny fully recovers , has total recall, and reveals every single thing he knows. ( If wishes were horses etc.)..


They all seem to have had a morals/ethics
bypass!!
Even taking into account the things we are
meant to believe in Soaps- its getting
farcical!

I know Jane has her fans( tho I have never
been one).but I now feel that in her desparation
- which I dont mininise- to have & keep a child 
- she has insulated Bobby against reality and
he feels invincible!

There were other ways the story could have
been written- that kept the evil but some
reality - as well! I suppose Boarding School
idea means things csn be said/done without
being on screen.Tho that might be a cop- out!

Hope Jack sees Max and starts stirring things up!
When hes unsuctioned himself from Ronnie?!

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), parkerman (27-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> -When hes unsuctioned himself from Ronnie?!


Agree MM. Incidentally loved this last comment... :Rotfl:

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), flappinfanny (28-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Claudette made me chuckle as she twisted fatboys demise to be all about her.Vincent is just her weapon on thia planet to be emotionaly bullied into doing her evil bidings, *thou I cant factor Les or Donna into her mindset?*


I was wondering about this too. I suppose she's an extreme example of someone who seems lovely and is a loyal friend, but woe betide anyone who crosses her.  :Nono:

----------

flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), maidmarian (27-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Not a single mention about MAX being locked up, whilst the Beales / Mitchells were debating what to do with Bobby.


Yes, I really cannot fathom, given what's happened to Denny, why Sharon would not now go to the police, given that Max has been put away for 25 years. Are we all just expected to forget this aspect of the story?

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), maidmarian (27-12-2015), Perdita (27-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, I really cannot fathom, given what's happened to Denny, why Sharon would not now go to the police, given that Max has been put away for 25 years. *Are we all just expected to forget this aspect of the story?*


In a word - yes.  They've written themselves into a corner with so many major characters covering for Bobby.  If the truth comes out, realistically half the cast would be imprisoned.  Once Bobby's out of the way in boarding school I'm sure it'll be a case of out of sight, out of mind (or at least that's what the EE team are hoping!).

----------

flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), lizann (27-12-2015), maidmarian (27-12-2015), parkerman (27-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> In a word - yes.  They've written themselves into a corner with so many major characters covering for Bobby.  If the truth comes out, realistically half the cast would be imprisoned.  Once Denny's out of the way in boarding school I'm sure it'll be a case of out of sight, out of mind (or at least that's what the EE team are hoping!).


 is denny off to boarding school also

----------


## lizann

> In a word - yes.  They've written themselves into a corner with so many major characters covering for Bobby.  If the truth comes out, realistically half the cast would be imprisoned.  Once Denny's out of the way in boarding school I'm sure it'll be a case of out of sight, out of mind (or at least that's what the EE team are hoping!).


 is denny off to boarding school also

----------


## Kim

> is denny off to boarding school also


I bet he ends up with amnesia just serious enough for him to have forgotten that Bobby killed Lucy, but no other ill effects.

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), lizann (27-12-2015), parkerman (27-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> is denny off to boarding school also


Oops!  That was a typo. I've corrected it now.  :Embarrassment:

----------

lizann (27-12-2015), maidmarian (27-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Well remembered!  
> 
> It's looking more and more like Claudette _is_ the true culprit, and I'd be very glad because Fatboy's horrible death makes Ronnie totally unsympathetic (even if it was unintentional).  It also explains why Claudette disappeared overnight - so that she'd have an alibi.
> 
> I take back a lot of the criticism I made of this strand of the Christmas episodes if it turns out Claudette cold-bloodedly engineered Fatboy's death. Although it wouldn't change the horror of his death, at least there'd be a reason for it (as opposed to just shock value): to demonstrate just how evil Claudette truly is.


So was it Claudette's henchmen who killed Fatboy then not Ronnie's?

I don't understand why Fatboy would do a favour for Claudette and Vincent when Vincent was making him leave unless Claudette told Fatboy he didn't have to leave and she would speak to Vincent and end the Mitchell feud

----------

flappinfanny (28-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> So was it Claudette's henchmen who killed Fatboy then not Ronnie's?
> 
> I don't understand why Fatboy would do a favour for Claudette and Vincent when Vincent was making him leave unless Claudette told Fatboy he didn't have to leave and she would speak to Vincent and end the Mitchell feud


Fatboy probably died accidentally somehow because of his claustrophobia.

I'm not sure whether she paid the henchmen to crush the car (meaning certain death for Fatboy) or if they panicked when they found him dead and did it themselves (as Vincent said). I now think the latter seems more likely meaning it wasn't murder on Claudette's part after all (although she didn't bat an eyelid at the news of his death).  It's all a bit confusing!

She persuaded Fatboy to go and get the ice, possibly by saying she'd smooth things over with Vincent so he wouldn't have to leave Walford.

This is all speculation anyway and we can't know what really happened unless she says more.

----------

flappinfanny (28-12-2015), tammyy2j (29-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I bet he ends up with amnesia just serious enough for him to have forgotten that Bobby killed Lucy, but no other ill effects.


 and that phil was driving with ian bullying him in back of car about bobby

----------


## lizann

> I bet he ends up with amnesia just serious enough for him to have forgotten that Bobby killed Lucy, but no other ill effects.


 and that phil was driving with ian bullying him in back of car about bobby

----------


## Splashy

Bye bye Flatboy  :Smile: 

I really thought it was going to be Jack that carps it as he is fresh back and not a main bod anymore.

Ian & Jane have become unsalvagble, just vile. Its ok to assult a kid to save your killer kid and body dumping spouse.

Questions up in the air..Phil had injuries proving he was driving. Max ?

But I wish the actor who played Arthur all the best in the catering industry.

----------

Glen1 (28-12-2015), parkerman (28-12-2015), Rear window (28-12-2015)

----------


## Splashy

Bye bye Flatboy  :Smile: 

I really thought it was going to be Jack that carps it as he is fresh back and not a main bod anymore.

Ian & Jane have become unsalvagble, just vile. Its ok to assult a kid to save your killer kid and body dumping spouse.

Questions up in the air..Phil had injuries proving he was driving. Max ?

But I wish the actor who played Arthur all the best in the catering industry.

----------


## Perdita

> Bye bye Flatboy 
> 
> I really thought it was going to be Jack that carps it as he is fresh back and not a main bod anymore.


He is again now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Glen1 (28-12-2015), lizann (28-12-2015), maidmarian (28-12-2015), tammyy2j (29-12-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I wish Jane had just reported Bobby.  That said, why on earth have the police not listened to Max?  Shouting out about Bobby didn't do any good at all!
So irresponsible of Ian sending Bobby to boarding school too.  What if he hurts someone there?!

----------

flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Glen1 (28-12-2015), maidmarian (28-12-2015), tammyy2j (29-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> I wish Jane had just reported Bobby.  That said, why on earth have the police not listened to Max?  Shouting out about Bobby didn't do any good at all!
> So irresponsible of Ian sending Bobby to boarding school too.  What if he hurts someone there?!


Maybe it's a new spinoff planned? Murder at St trinians?

----------

Glen1 (28-12-2015), lizann (28-12-2015), parkerman (28-12-2015), Ruffed_lemur (28-12-2015), tammyy2j (29-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Problem is when the Who Killed Lucy storlyine gets awards for being best storyline it wonÂ´t convince TPTB that maybe it was not such a good storyline in the end

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2015), Glen1 (28-12-2015), lizann (28-12-2015), maidmarian (28-12-2015), parkerman (28-12-2015), tammyy2j (29-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

sharon will tell jack who again will keep quiet to protect bobby that's probably what will happen

----------


## Dazzle

Thank goodness Shirley knows the truth about Dean at last. It's been a loooong time coming.

Very nice, layered proposal scene between Honey and Billy, and Ronnie and Jack.

I'm confused that nobody appears to have noticed Stacy acting strangely. Ignoring people and constantly staring into space doesn't seem like normal behaviour for even the most exhausted of new mothers.

----------

flappinfanny (29-12-2015), Glen1 (28-12-2015), lizann (28-12-2015), maidmarian (28-12-2015), parkerman (28-12-2015), Rear window (29-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

les saying the green dress billy wore was nice was funny

  does whitney serve any purpose anymore no family or mates there, lee isn't into her and now she eyeing up mick

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2015), flappinfanny (29-12-2015), Glen1 (28-12-2015), parkerman (28-12-2015), Rear window (29-12-2015), tammyy2j (29-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

les saying the green dress billy wore was nice was funny

  does whitney serve any purpose anymore no family or mates there, lee isn't into her and now she eyeing up mick

----------


## flappinfanny

A good start to the week. Les had the line of the episode admiring Billy's dress, 'That's not too bad.'  :Big Grin:  

I think the Mick and Jack friendship could be a good thing for 2016. Kat and Alfie can fly off back to Spain, they are adding nothing to the show. Micks stag was very good and Dickie Ticker was back.   :Cheer: 

A great duff duff. Tomorrows episode should be good.

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2015), Glen1 (29-12-2015), maidmarian (29-12-2015), tammyy2j (29-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Problem is when the Who Killed Lucy storlyine gets awards for being best storyline it wonÂ´t convince TPTB that maybe it was not such a good storyline in the end


It has dragged on far too long and the fact most of the Square knows Bobby is the killer not Max and do nothing even Max's own daughter Lauren and grand nephew Liam is ludicrous

I enjoyed tonight's episode 

I agree Jack and Mick as friends could be good as long as Jack don't put the moves on Linda, he does like blondes  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I liked Alfie confiding in Phil and Ian about his tumour

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2015), flappinfanny (30-12-2015), lizann (29-12-2015), maidmarian (29-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

Is there a way out for the Bobby story? I suspect short of a shower scene a la Dallas, no.

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2015), flappinfanny (30-12-2015)

----------


## Splashy

Umm a boarding school would be a huge emotional strain on a kid with violent eanger issues, it wouldnt end well. But then the Beales dont care about anyone else.

When did Sharon agree not to go to the Police?

Whit getting her older man proclivity back, run Mick run, she will get all love sick and delusional again.

Please Alfie down a well someone, the guy just winds me up with twisted selfish ethics an inability to tell the truth.

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2015), flappinfanny (30-12-2015)

----------


## Splashy

oops duplicate post

----------


## parkerman

It was also very convenient that apparently Ian knows the head of a boarding school who has never been mentioned before who can fit Bobby in during the middle of the academic year with, presumably, no questions asked as to the urgency of this request.

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2015), Dougie (29-12-2015), flappinfanny (30-12-2015), Glen1 (29-12-2015), lizann (29-12-2015), maidmarian (29-12-2015), Rear window (29-12-2015), Ruffed_lemur (29-12-2015), tammyy2j (30-12-2015)

----------


## Glen1

A young offenders institute would have provided the boundaries and discipline Ian was seeking plus the important  psychiatric help for the lad .    :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2015), Dougie (29-12-2015), flappinfanny (30-12-2015), kayuqtuq (30-12-2015), lizann (29-12-2015), maidmarian (29-12-2015), parkerman (29-12-2015), Ruffed_lemur (29-12-2015), tammyy2j (30-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Powerful episode for me ...

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), Dougie (30-12-2015), flappinfanny (30-12-2015), Glen1 (01-01-2016), tammyy2j (30-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I'm sure we can all agree about the best thing in tonight's episode.

Yes, it was great to see Winston enjoying himself at Mick's stag night. :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), Dougie (30-12-2015), flappinfanny (30-12-2015), Glen1 (29-12-2015), lizann (29-12-2015), Perdita (29-12-2015), tammyy2j (30-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Powerful episode for me ...


 it was good but shirley and elaine annoyed me, matt and rita's acting was excellent 

 buster and shirley should be grovelling saying sorry to linda

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), Dougie (30-12-2015), flappinfanny (30-12-2015), Glen1 (29-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Powerful episode for me ...


 it was good but shirley and elaine annoyed me, matt and rita's acting was excellent 

 buster and shirley should be grovelling saying sorry to linda

----------


## Mo Mouse

For some reason, Shirley appeared with a carrier bag in between her scenes with Dean and seeing Mick and Buster outside the pub. Obviously an urgent shopping trip.

----------

flappinfanny (30-12-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

Tonight was indeed a most powerful episode. Waaay better than the xmas special, I thought.  I can't say how good it felt for me to see Dean finally have his comeuppance at long last, and for poor Linda to get her justice and for Dean to admit to her face what he did. I can't wait for the New Years special!  

Elaine annoyed me to no end. I get that she wanted vengeance for Linda, and to stop Dean from hurting anyone else, but what she did was stupid, full-stop. And if she stopped and thought for a second, she would know that she was actually putting Mick in danger from the police by sending him to face Dean. Not to mention putting the whole prosecution at risk! 

Shirley's reaction surprised me, but at the same time I understood a little.  She spent nearly a year defending Dean, believing him to be innocent, only to have it all blow up in her face by catching him in the act. After realising that, it's no surprise she went a little crazy.  I suppose in a way she might also think that she was doing Dean a favour by killing him; because she would be saving him from going to prison, and suffering the deserved hardship he would endure there.  

Shirley's dad Stan once said he invested a lot in Dean.  Boy, that investment was sure wasted!

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), flappinfanny (30-12-2015), maidmarian (30-12-2015), Rear window (29-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Linda go to the flat to tell Shirley or fear Shirley was going to let him run away?

Overall an enjoyable episode

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), flappinfanny (30-12-2015), maidmarian (30-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=storyseeker1;839466|

Shirley's dad Stan once said he invested a lot in Dean.  Boy, that investment was surely wasted[ quote]

I not sure about  Stan & Deans relationship-
In general giving a child too much of the
wrong sort of attention (spoiling without
responsibilty) does lead to people turning 
out like Dean.
Children should be encouraged to make
the most of their abilities/talents but not
at the expense of thinking rules dont apply to
them and they can do.as they wish without
comeback!!

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), flappinfanny (30-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

AT LAST DEAN ADMITS TO RAPING LINDA!   :Cheer: 

I'm so glad it was made clear the vile scumbag has known exactly what he did all along.  :Angry: 




> Powerful episode for me ...


Agreed.  :Smile: 




> ...matt and rita's acting was excellent


Yes, they were both very good. No one could accuse Matt of not giving it his all because he went a very strange colour at one point.  :Big Grin: 




> buster and shirley should be grovelling saying sorry to linda


Shirley really got on my nerves. I understand she's in shock but she's as much guilty of playing the victim as Dean in my opinion (and I'm including the attempted drowning in that). 

At least Buster wasted no time in apologising (although he was speaking to Mick not Linda).  They both need to crawl over hot coals to beg Linda's forgiveness.  :Wal2l: 




> For some reason, Shirley appeared with a carrier bag in between her scenes with Dean and seeing Mick and Buster outside the pub. Obviously an urgent shopping trip.


You weren't paying full attention, MoMo!  I think Shirley went to the Minute Mart to buy supplies to run away with Dean.  However, it wasn't clear to me whether she was just buying time or if she changed her mind while out.

----------

flappinfanny (30-12-2015), lizann (30-12-2015), maidmarian (30-12-2015), parkerman (30-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I'm sure we can all agree about the best thing in tonight's episode.
> 
> Yes, it was great to see Winston enjoying himself at Mick's stag night.


And Shrimpee.  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), lizann (30-12-2015), maidmarian (30-12-2015), parkerman (30-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> For some reason, Shirley appeared with a carrier bag in between her scenes with Dean and seeing Mick and Buster outside the pub. Obviously an urgent shopping trip.


I hope she paid 5p for it?   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), lizann (30-12-2015), maidmarian (30-12-2015), parkerman (30-12-2015), sarah c (30-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

why did buster apologise to mick only and not linda 

 was linda worried for shirley around dean and this is why she went back to their flat instead or afraid mick would go over and batter him finish him off 

 i hope dean goes to prison

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), flappinfanny (30-12-2015), maidmarian (30-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

Well what to say about the last EE of 2015? EE is like the children's nursery rhyme, 'When it's good, it's very, very good and when it's bad it is horrid.'

Tuesday's episode was what EE is all about,  I did feel sympathy with Roxy but I don't blame Ronnie for ignoring her. Some great performances from Kellie, Matt, Linda, Rita and Karl,  although it did not move me to tears. The only niggle I had was  the music near the end.  It was not needed, it is not Hollyoaks or an Australian continuing drama. (And that is not a dig at Oaks, as it is rather good at the mo) but that sort of thing does not work on EE. Yes to the occasional use of Julia's theme (not in this instance obviously) the ending would have been better not having a duff duff but just bringing the theme tune in gradually as the credits rolled. 

No EE until Friday now. Can't wait for the double bill on New Years day. Will EE be able to keep this standard up into 2016, I very much doubt it????? but what away to end 2015.   :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), Dougie (30-12-2015), maidmarian (30-12-2015), parkerman (30-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Well what to say about the last EE of 2015? EE is like the children's nursery rhyme, 'When it's good, it's very, very good and when it's bad it is horrid.'


That's very apt.  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (30-12-2015), maidmarian (30-12-2015)

----------


## Splashy

Tina "Roxy is at the Police calling Dean a rapist"  No Tina that implies hear say this was an actual attempted sexual assault. But thats in character for the loyal sister who didn't believe Lynda.

So Shirley attempts to drown another child in a bath! That could of made Roxy  a suspect as well.

Elaine is one twisted interfering biddy.

Buster as pointed out in thread didnt appologise to Linda who was tagged with alsorts of insults when he took Deans side.

Jack a man who spawned a child with Roxy encouraging Ronnie to ignore the desperate door knocking,thats going to come back and bite him on the bum.

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), flappinfanny (30-12-2015)

----------


## Splashy

Tina "Roxy is at the Police calling Dean a rapist"  No Tina that implies hear say this was an actual attempted sexual assault. But thats in character for the loyal sister who didn't believe Lynda.

So Shirley attempts to drown another child in a bath! That could of made Roxy  a suspect as well.

Elaine is one twisted interfering biddy.

Buster as pointed out in thread didnt appologise to Linda who was tagged with alsorts of insults when he took Deans side.

Jack a man who spawned a child with Roxy encouraging Ronnie to ignore the desperate door knocking,thats going to come back and bite him on the bum.

----------


## Dazzle

> Buster as pointed out in thread didnt appologise to Linda who was tagged with alsorts of insults when he took Deans side.


I'm glad it wasn't just me who thought that because I was wondering if I'd misinterpreted Buster aiming the apology solely at Mick.  There's still a long way to go if DTC wants to redeem Shirley and Buster for the way they harassed and bullied Linda.

At least now Linda's totally vindicated which was my greatest wish for this storyline.

----------

flappinfanny (30-12-2015), maidmarian (30-12-2015), tammyy2j (02-01-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> I'm glad it wasn't just me who thought that because I was wondering if I'd misinterpreted Buster aiming the apology solely at Mick.  There's still a long way to go if DTC wants to redeem Shirley and Buster for the way they harassed and bullied Linda.
> 
> At least now Linda's totally vindicated which was my greatest wish for this storyline.


No you were spot on, I re-watched it, Buster addresses Mick only, then Mick kills any chance of Linda kicking off by smuffering her with a hug. Clever scripting as I surmise Mick is Busters new best mate but Linda is the cause of Deans violations in his mind.

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), flappinfanny (30-12-2015)

----------


## Splashy

> I'm glad it wasn't just me who thought that because I was wondering if I'd misinterpreted Buster aiming the apology solely at Mick.  There's still a long way to go if DTC wants to redeem Shirley and Buster for the way they harassed and bullied Linda.
> 
> At least now Linda's totally vindicated which was my greatest wish for this storyline.


No you were spot on, I re-watched it, Buster addresses Mick only, then Mick kills any chance of Linda kicking off by smuffering her with a hug. Clever scripting as I surmise Mick is Busters new best mate but Linda is the cause of Deans violations in his mind.

----------

Rear window (30-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> No EE until Friday now. Can't wait for the double bill on New Years day.


What?! 
I'm outraged, how very dare they! Oh it throws me right out all this messing about with what's on telly.

----------

flappinfanny (30-12-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> I hope she paid 5p for it?


I got charged 10p the other day for the ones under my eyes....


tah dah!!!

----------

flappinfanny (30-12-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> I'm glad it wasn't just me who thought that because I was wondering if I'd misinterpreted Buster aiming the apology solely at Mick.  There's still a long way to go if DTC wants to redeem Shirley and Buster for the way they harassed and bullied Linda.
> 
> At least now Linda's totally vindicated which was my greatest wish for this storyline.


not excusing Buster but he wasn't on the Square at the time of Dean raping Linda? he turned up after and got to hear people after the event?

----------


## sarah c

now don't ask how I know......

but the most effective way, and maybe the only way to drown someone in a bath is to pull their ankle up and out of the water.

so Shirley pushing Dean under from the head/shoulders was never going to work

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015), flappinfanny (30-12-2015), Perdita (30-12-2015), Rear window (30-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> not excusing Buster but he wasn't on the Square at the time of Dean raping Linda? he turned up after and got to hear people after the event?


He did his share of intimidating Linda along with Shirley and Dean, so he owes her a huge apology.




> now don't ask how I know......
> 
> but the most effective way, and maybe the only way to drown someone in a bath is to pull their ankle up and out of the water.


I know that from a true-life drama called Brides in the Bath starring Martin Kemp.  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (31-12-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> I know that from a true-life drama called Brides in the Bath starring Martin Kemp.


ha ha we watch/read the same things!!!

----------

Dazzle (30-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> ha ha we watch/read the same things!!!


I've always remembered that tip in case it came in handy some day...  :Ninja:   :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (30-12-2015), Perdita (30-12-2015), sarah c (31-12-2015)

----------


## Splashy

> now don't ask how I know......
> 
> but the most effective way, and maybe the only way to drown someone in a bath is to pull their ankle up and out of the water.
> 
> so Shirley pushing Dean under from the head/shoulders was never going to work


Im too lazy for both methods, Id of plugged in the vacuum cleaner and thrown that in.

----------

flappinfanny (31-12-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> Im too lazy for both methods, Id of plugged in the vacuum cleaner and thrown that in.


Why the vacuum cleaner?

----------


## Splashy

> Why the vacuum cleaner?


Its got the longest cable as the bathroom has no sockets & I dont think a battery powered toothbrush would cut it.    :Ninja:  :Big Grin: 

Anyway Im old school, I prefer some rope & a railway track.

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015), flappinfanny (31-12-2015), Rear window (31-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> *Its got the longest cable as the bathroom has no sockets* & I dont think a battery powered toothbrush would cut it.   
> 
> Anyway Im old school, I prefer some rope & a railway track.


Get a cordless one  ;)   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015), flappinfanny (31-12-2015), parkerman (31-12-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> Its got the longest cable as the bathroom has no sockets & I dont think a battery powered toothbrush would cut it.   
> 
> Anyway Im old school, I prefer some rope & a railway track.


Yeah, but a vacuum is too large and heavy. It might not even fit in the bath.  In every suicide I've seen on tv, people usually get a toaster to electrocute themselves in the bath with.

----------

flappinfanny (31-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Yeah, but a vacuum is too large and heavy. It might not even fit in the bath.  In every suicide I've seen on tv, people usually get a toaster to electrocute themselves in the bath with.


A couple of bits of info-

There used to be a saying that -farmers
had a high rate of suicide because there
are always guns &ropes on a farm!!


Lady Isobel Barnett* committed suicide 
when she was charged and found guilty
of shop lifting in the village store .
She threw / caused an electric bar ?? fire to
fall in the bath!
* was on whats my line!

----------


## Splashy

Im chuckling at how macabre this thread drifted.

But I have to ask thou, who has a toaster next to their bog and bath?  :Cartman:  ?

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015), flappinfanny (31-12-2015), maidmarian (31-12-2015), Rear window (31-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Yeah, but a vacuum is too large and heavy. It might not even fit in the bath.  In every suicide I've seen on tv, people usually get a toaster to electrocute themselves in the bath with.


I would have thought a hairdryer more appropriate???  :Searchme:  :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015), flappinfanny (31-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Im chuckling at how macabre this thread drifted.
> 
> But I have to ask thou, who has a toaster next to their bog and bath?  ?


Yes -it has .
A toaster - someone who has not made up their
mind and thinks they may be hungry?
Hygienic? :Sick:

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015), flappinfanny (31-12-2015)

----------


## Splashy

> I would have thought a hairdryer more appropriate???



is that you Gwen ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

  see 2.38 point in this youtube vid  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubvV498pyIM

love the original by Talk Talk

Its thursday and no enders :Sad:

----------


## Splashy

> Yes -it has .
> A toaster - someone who has not made up their
> mind and thinks they may be hungry?
> Hygienic?


I was repulsed when a BB bod recounted how they drink coffee on the can   :Sick:

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Im chuckling at how macabre this thread drifted.


You lot with your twisted murder fantasies should hang your heads in shame...  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Ninja:

----------

flappinfanny (31-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

Is tonight's episodes straight into the wedding no aftermath or new year's eve episode celebration

----------

maidmarian (01-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Is tonight's episodes straight into the wedding no aftermath or new year's eve episode celebration


It appears so.

----------

lizann (01-01-2016), maidmarian (01-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> It appears so.


Ive sorted out a few of my best chocs ready. :Clap: 

Hope it lives up to the publicity!

----------

Dazzle (01-01-2016), lizann (01-01-2016), parkerman (01-01-2016), Perdita (01-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Ive sorted out a few of my best chocs ready.
> 
> Hope it lives up to the publicity!


 i might have biscuits and a cuppa

 so much to pack in two half hour episodes all will be rushed

----------

maidmarian (01-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Ive sorted out a few of my best chocs ready.
> 
> Hope it lives up to the publicity!


 i might have biscuits and a cuppa

 so much to pack in two half hour episodes all will be rushed

----------


## Rear window

I have only watched the last five minutes of this first episode! Nancy's hair is beautiful!

----------

flappinfanny (02-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

is bobby already gone off to boarding school as linda sleeping in his bed

 mick's cpr skills worked even if he was doing it wrong  :Stick Out Tongue:  he was the hero saving his rapist brother

 nancy did look lovely even lee was shocked

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), flappinfanny (02-01-2016), Glen1 (01-01-2016), Rear window (01-01-2016), tammyy2j (02-01-2016)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Excited about Lucas's return - though it's unlikely it'll be a permanent given he's in prison for murder, so that makes me sad.

Dean finally banged up.

All round go episodes today.

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), Glen1 (01-01-2016), Rear window (01-01-2016)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## Glen1

Tonights two episodes Halleluyah , maybe, just maybe the powers that be at the beeb read the views of SoapBoarders. So pleased Dean did get arrested and will face the courts justice , albeit for the one offence. Credit to Matt Di Angelo's portrayal ,difficult role,well acted. :Clap:

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), flappinfanny (02-01-2016), tammyy2j (02-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

I've just had a horrible thought.  Roxy's run off because she thought Dean would never get caught, but now he has. If she's gone, and the court has to call her up to testify against Dean, does that mean he has a chance of being released...again?!

----------


## lizann

> I've just had a horrible thought.  Roxy's run off because she thought Dean would never get caught, but now he has. If she's gone, and the court has to call her up to testify against Dean, does that mean he has a chance of being released...again?!


 roxy was drinking in albert did she miss her flight or cancel / delay for later for portugal

----------


## lizann

> I've just had a horrible thought.  Roxy's run off because she thought Dean would never get caught, but now he has. If she's gone, and the court has to call her up to testify against Dean, does that mean he has a chance of being released...again?!


 roxy was drinking in albert did she miss her flight or cancel / delay for later for portugal

----------


## parkerman

Glenda: "I remember Christmas Eve 1981..." How many people can instantly remember Christmas Eve 1981? Can anyone here?

----------

flappinfanny (02-01-2016), tammyy2j (02-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> roxy was drinking in albert did she miss her flight or cancel / delay for later for portugal


Glenda said Roxy believed she was going to Portugal, but Roxy could always get another ticket herself.    Ohhh, that stupid *itch!  Okay, so maybe she did need to leave Ronnie, but did she really have to leave the country??!  If Dean ends up getting off scot-free again, I'm gonna scream!

----------


## storyseeker1

> Glenda: "I remember Christmas Eve 1981..." How many people can instantly remember Christmas Eve 1981? Can anyone here?


I was 2 at the time, sooo...no.

----------


## Dazzle

I really enjoyed tonight's episodes.  Very tense scenes at the lake, a lovely ending for Mick and Linda, and Lucas is back!  :EEK!: 

However, I have a few quibbles (when do I not?  :Stick Out Tongue: ):

the rape storyline is now over so I doubt we're going to see Shirley apologise to Linda.  I feel quite angry about that because her campaign of harassment greatly exacerbated Linda's distress after the rape.  This all appears to have been forgotten about...  :Wal2l:   (I'm delighted however that Linda ordered Shirley to attend the wedding rather than pleading with her to do so, which is what I thought was about to happen);

in my opinion it's a total copout that Dean won't be done for the attempted murders of Shirley and Mick as well as the attempted rape (and possibly Linda's rape?) - no doubt so he can be brought back in a few years;

when Kat and Alfie were talking in the hotel, Kat remarked "This hall's bigger than our bar in Spain".  Very poor writing!  She'd have said "This hall's bigger than [insert bar name here]" since she was only talking to Alfie and didn't need to explain they had a bar in Spain.  (I know this is a minor quibble but it really irritated me.  :Big Grin: )




> I've just had a horrible thought.  Roxy's run off because she thought Dean would never get caught, but now he has. If she's gone, and the court has to call her up to testify against Dean, does that mean he has a chance of being released...again?!


  Spoiler:    Rita Simons only left for a few weeks to star in panto over christmas, so Roxy will be back soon.  



> Glenda: "I remember Christmas Eve 1981..." How many people can instantly remember Christmas Eve 1981? Can anyone here?


Exactly my reaction.  The actress didn't even pause for a couple of seconds as if to remember before saying that!   :Big Grin:

----------

Rear window (02-01-2016), tammyy2j (02-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Glenda: "I remember Christmas Eve 1981..." How many people can instantly remember Christmas Eve 1981? Can anyone here?


I barely remember the one just gone for 2015  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Two good episodes but Shirley and Buster should have offered Linda a sincere genuine apology  :Angry:  Linda again made all the effort with Shirley 

Why couldn't Mick take a suit off Ian, Alfie or Lee even though he looked well in Linda's bed coat which he has worn quite a lot since he came into the show 

Nancy looked stunning 

I cant believe Roxy let Amy go with Jack without any fight 

I am glad Mick saved Dean and showed he was the bigger man

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> in my opinion it's a total copout that Dean won't be done for the attempted murders of Shirley and Mick as well as the attempted rape (and possibly Linda's rape?) - no doubt so he can be brought back in a few years)


I guess, though I doubt it will be anytime soon. Matt has said the role of Dean, while exciting for him to develop his acting skills, has left him emotionally drained. So it's doubtful he'll be back anytime soon. 




> Rita Simons only left for a few weeks to star in panto over christmas, so Roxy will be back soon.:


Well, that's good. But even if she does come back; if Roxy isn't around at the time when the police want to question her, there's a chance they'll have to release Dean, and by the time she returns he may do a runner.

----------


## flappinfanny

> Glenda: "I remember Christmas Eve 1981..." How many people can instantly remember Christmas Eve 1981? Can anyone here?


I was thinking that.   :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

Memo to DTC don't overdo the montages,  its Hollyoaks down south.  I will let them off with this one, but no more!

I am in two minds about the episodes tonight.  They were very watchable, but at times ott and cheesey.  I thought Diane Parish and Maddy Hill were the stand out performers tonight. although it was nice to see Glynis Barber again. Genius having Mick at the alter in his pink dressing gown.  Nice touch with the credits at the end.

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), tammyy2j (02-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

duplicate.........................................  .....

----------


## Dazzle

> I guess, though I doubt it will be anytime soon. Matt has said the role of Dean, while exciting for him to develop his acting skills, has left him emotionally drained. So it's doubtful he'll be back anytime soon.


He'll soon change his mind if the work isn't there (although I know he was reasonably successful last time he left EE).  Plus, Dean could be brought back rehabilitated after several years in prison.  In reality, that's not something that's likely to happen to a person like him who lacks a conscience, but this is EE where anything's possible.




> Well, that's good. But even if she does come back; if Roxy isn't around at the time when the police want to question her, there's a chance they'll have to release Dean, and by the time she returns he may do a runner.


That's possible, but I feel like a line's now been drawn under the rape storyline - which is why I doubt we'll see an apology from Shirley.  You never know though..

----------

flappinfanny (05-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

As Dean has now been arrested for the attempted rape of Roxy is it not possible the police would look again at Linda's accusation? And what if Linda and Shirley tell the police that Dean confessed to the rape? 

Just a thought......

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), flappinfanny (05-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> As Dean has now been arrested for the attempted rape of Roxy is it not possible the police would look again at Linda's accusation? And what if Linda and Shirley tell the police that Dean confessed to the rape? 
> 
> Just a thought......


Shirley didn't want Dean done for attempting to drown her and Mick so I don't think she will admit to the police he raped Linda which she should to try and redeem herself

----------

flappinfanny (05-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> He'll soon change his mind if the work isn't there (although I know he was reasonably successful last time he left EE).  Plus, Dean could be brought back rehabilitated after several years in prison.  In reality, that's not something that's likely to happen to a person like him who lacks a conscience, but this is EE where anything's possible.


I recall they did a similiar thing with Libby's dad. He tried to murder her when she was little, then after several years in prison getting psychiatric treatment, he came back reformed, only to end up getting murdered by Lucas. 




> That's possible, but I feel like a line's now been drawn under the rape storyline - which is why I doubt we'll see an apology from Shirley.  You never know though..


God I hope so.  They would just be repeating storylines if they released Dean _again_. 

I'm assuming Glenda was talking to her son....whatshisname?

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), flappinfanny (05-01-2016), Glen1 (04-01-2016), maidmarian (02-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I recall they did a similiar thing with Libby's dad. He tried to murder her when she was little, then after several years in prison getting psychiatric treatment, he came back reformed, only to end up getting murdered by Lucas. 
> 
> 
> 
> God I hope so.  They would just be repeating storylines if they released Dean _again_. 
> 
> I'm assuming Glenda was talking to her son....whatshisname?


Danny Mitchell was it?

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), flappinfanny (05-01-2016), maidmarian (02-01-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

> Shirley didn't want Dean done for attempting to drown her and Mick so I don't think she will admit to the police he raped Linda which she should to try and redeem herself


I think Dean will confess himself in the end, then he could return in the future whether he's in jail or if he gets out and wants to make amends (Which is almost impossible really).

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), flappinfanny (05-01-2016), maidmarian (02-01-2016), tammyy2j (02-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> As Dean has now been arrested for the attempted rape of Roxy is it not possible the police would look again at Linda's accusation? And what if Linda and Shirley tell the police that Dean confessed to the rape?


I think that's likely to happen.  Shirley could have mentioned the confession to the police at the lakeside.

As an aside, I can't imagine the police wouldn't really have allowed them go indoors to the warmth to take their statements.




> Danny Mitchell was it?


Yes.  I wonder if he's going to be brought back with a new head?

----------

flappinfanny (05-01-2016), maidmarian (02-01-2016), parkerman (02-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think Dean will confess himself in the end, then he could return in the future whether he's in jail or if he gets out and wants to make amends (Which is almost impossible really).


I hope he does confess

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), flappinfanny (05-01-2016), maidmarian (02-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

I can't believe Glenda would then go and steal from her own daughter's purse.  She really will stoop to anything, won't she? 

I thought she and Danny had fallen out?  Then again, it has been a few years, so they obviously made up since then.

----------

flappinfanny (05-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> As an aside, I can't imagine the police wouldn't really have allowed them go indoors to the warmth to take their statements.


Exactly what I said when the police said they can't go back inside until they've made their statements. What was the point of that?

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2016), flappinfanny (05-01-2016), maidmarian (02-01-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

Absolutely love Glenda. A proper woman and one of my fave characters ever.

----------

flappinfanny (05-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Absolutely love Glenda. A proper woman and one of my fave characters ever.


 i was hoping we would see her say hello to phil and ian

----------


## lizann

> Absolutely love Glenda. A proper woman and one of my fave characters ever.


 i was hoping we would see her say hello to phil and ian

----------


## Dazzle

I'd like to see Glenda return. She's one of those characters I find entertaining even though I'd like to strangle her.  She and Archie were certainly well suited.  Maybe she could get together with Gavin and form the ultimate villainous power couple.

----------

flappinfanny (05-01-2016), Glen1 (04-01-2016), maidmarian (04-01-2016), tammyy2j (05-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

:Big Grin: 


> I'd like to see Glenda return. She's one of those characters I find entertaining even though I'd like to strangle her.  She and Archie were certainly well suited.  Maybe she could get together with Gavin and form the ultimate villainous power couple.


Well -if Gavin appeared a bit more often-
would be a start.
Glenda would be more matched to a villain than
Kathy!! :Big Grin: 

I hope Gavin is "really" villainous when all
is revealed and its not just been hype!

----------

Dazzle (04-01-2016), flappinfanny (05-01-2016), Glen1 (04-01-2016), lizann (04-01-2016), tammyy2j (05-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Well -if Gavin appeared a bit more often-
> would be a start.
> Glenda would be more matched to a villain than
> Kathy!!
> 
> I hope Gavin is "really" villainous when all
> is revealed and its not just been hype!


I read Paul Nicholas was committed to other work when he signed on to play Gavin, which is why he's only been seen briefly so far. Hopefully, when his other work is done, he'll be able to commit to EE full time - until he's inevitably killed off!  :Big Grin: 

As far as the hype goes, the character has an awful lot to live up to after DTC's boasting. However, they've made a good start by having Gavin convince Sharon he cares for her and helping him to escape, even after he initially made it clear he had nothing but disdain for her (plus Phil's kidnap of course!). That took some serious cunning and powers of persuasion.

----------

flappinfanny (05-01-2016), Glen1 (04-01-2016), maidmarian (04-01-2016), parkerman (04-01-2016), Rear window (04-01-2016), tammyy2j (05-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

Well, so much for Dean confessing.  Thank god Shirley didn't give in, and Buster told him where to get off.

----------

Dazzle (04-01-2016), flappinfanny (05-01-2016), Glen1 (04-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

does kyle know kat too

----------


## storyseeker1

> does kyle know kat too


Guess we'll find out tomorrow, though I shouldn't think so. I mean, how would he find out about Stacey's cousins, unless Stacey's dad wrote about them all in that box.

----------


## lizann

> Well, so much for Dean confessing.  Thank god Shirley didn't give in, and Buster told him where to get off.


 is dean inside for linda and roxy no bail for him

----------


## lizann

> Well, so much for Dean confessing.  Thank god Shirley didn't give in, and Buster told him where to get off.


 is dean inside for linda and roxy no bail for him

----------


## Dazzle

> Well, so much for Dean confessing.  Thank god Shirley didn't give in, and Buster told him where to get off.


So much for my claim that the New Year's Day episodes would draw a line under the rape storyline!  :Embarrassment: 

I'm still holding out faint hope Dean will plead guilty if he can't afford the lawyer he wants.

Why did DTC and colleagues decide to name Stacey's baby after an iconic character if he's not even related to the original Arthur Fowler?  It makes me suspect Stacey has made a mistake, even though it's unlikely the hospital would have.  Still, DTC does like his improbable twists...

----------

flappinfanny (05-01-2016), Glen1 (04-01-2016), lizann (04-01-2016), maidmarian (04-01-2016), Rear window (05-01-2016), tammyy2j (05-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> So much for my claim that the New Year's Day episodes would draw a line under the rape storyline! 
> 
> I'm still holding out faint hope Dean will plead guilty if he can't afford the lawyer he wants.
> 
> Why did DTC and colleagues decide to name Stacey's baby after an iconic character if he's not even related to the original Arthur Fowler?  It makes me suspect Stacey has made a mistake, even though it's unlikely the hospital would have.  Still, DTC does like his improbable twists...


The guy tried to drown his mother, and then had the audacity to call her, to get her to get him a good lawyer. The notion that he would suddenly grow a conscience and confess seems highly improbable now. He's so deluded with his innocence, I bet he could kill Shirley right in front of a million witnesses, and still say it weren't his fault. 

Well, it's not unusual for a guy to want to name his kid after his late father, and Stacey probably didn't want to put up too much of a fuss at the time in case Martin started suspecting the truth.

----------

parkerman (05-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

i did laugh at dean's audacity's asking was all ok to his parents

----------

flappinfanny (05-01-2016), tammyy2j (05-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

A good start to the week. We have foreigners  (Northerner's) in Albert Square.  :Rotfl: 

Nice to see Mo and Charlie again.  How could Fat Elvis Dump Maureen?

Excellent scenes in prison with Dean, Buster and Shirley and loving the Nanwar scenes.  All in all a good episode.

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2016), Rear window (05-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> The guy tried to drown his mother, and then had the audacity to call her, to get her to get him a good lawyer. The notion that he would suddenly grow a conscience and confess seems highly improbable now. He's so deluded with his innocence, I bet he could kill Shirley right in front of a million witnesses, and still say it weren't his fault.


I agree Dean won't accept responsibility for his crimes any time soon (if ever). 

Sorry, I didn't make it clear that I meant he might plead guilty to get a lesser sentence given the evidence against him. A solicitor would probably advise him to do so, and if Dean can't get hold of money and has to accept a duty solicitor, he might feel the latter would be unable to mount a decent enough defence to get him off. Hence, Dean might possibly plead guilty in order to get as short a sentence as possible.

That was what I meant anyway; I've no idea if it'll happen that way or if Dean would ever be pragmatic enough to plead guilty when he doesn't believe he is.




> Well, it's not unusual for a guy to want to name his kid after his late father, and Stacey probably didn't want to put up too much of a fuss at the time in case Martin started suspecting the truth.


I totally understand Martin wanting to name his son after his father. What I was questioning was DTC's thinking in deciding to give a baby not related to Martin a name so steeped in EE history.

----------

lizann (05-01-2016), maidmarian (05-01-2016), parkerman (05-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Deleted

----------


## tammyy2j

> So much for my claim that the New Year's Day episodes would draw a line under the rape storyline! 
> 
> I'm still holding out faint hope Dean will plead guilty if he can't afford the lawyer he wants.
> 
> Why did DTC and colleagues decide to name Stacey's baby after an iconic character if he's not even related to the original Arthur Fowler?  It makes me suspect Stacey has made a mistake, even though it's unlikely the hospital would have.  Still, DTC does like his improbable twists...


I would love for Stacey to be wrong and have little Arthur be Martin's baby, even with her postpartum psychosis I'm finding it hard to have sympathy for her and no surprise Kyle is her brother as suspected 

I was hoping for Shirley to have a good conversation with Dean and ask him why he did the rape and attempted rape and try and get him to confess 

Buster pretty much confirmed he did suspect Dean had raped Linda but instead choose to side with Dean  :Angry: 

I guess with Linda and Mick on honeymoon we wont see Linda get an apology from Shirley and Buster, is Ollie gone with them?

The nun is back to see Kat for a donation 

With all their money why don't Kat and Alfie and the kids stay in posh fab expensive hotel

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2016), flappinfanny (06-01-2016), lizann (05-01-2016), maidmarian (06-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I was hoping for Shirley to have a good conversation with Dean and ask him why he did the rape and attempted rape and try and get him to confess 
> 
> Buster pretty much confirmed he did suspect Dean had raped Linda but instead choose to side with Dean 
> 
> I guess with Linda and Mick on honeymoon we wont see Linda get an apology from Shirley and Buster


Shirley and Buster are nowhere near redeemed in my eyes, even if she is back running the pub as if butter wouldn't melt.  :Angry: 

Their reactions to the rape revelation - attempted drowning and threats - don't impress me.  Obviously I can understand their disgust and anger, but haven't they learned that yet more threats and violence aren't the answer?  Basically it's been more of the same from Shirley and Buster, except this time their ire is directed at Dean instead of Linda. Maybe it was too much to hope they'd learn something from the experience... :Wal2l: 

As you say tammyy2j, a meaningful conversation in the prison was very much needed.




> With all their money why don't Kat and Alfie and the kids stay in posh fab expensive hotel


Excellent point!  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (06-01-2016), maidmarian (05-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Sorry, this is going back a bit in time, but I thought it was of some interest if anyone hasn't seen it.

The following is an exchange in next week's Radio Times letters column. As you can see, the viewer who wrote in expresses the views many of us made at the time, while the BBC do not answer the question at all.

Letter: "I was appalled by the Eastenders plotline about Cora's homelessness, which painted council officials as uninterested and enjoying a Christmas lunch while others suffer - and then, after one protest, were able to produce a home for her immediately like a rabbit out of a hat. It was irresponsible, and disrespectful both to those looking for a home and to cash-strapped councils doing their best at times of massive cuts." 

BBC response: "This episode was part of a long running storyline involving Cora Cross. Eastenders has a long history of reflecting social issues but, being a drama, the outcomes for characters can vary and the main point of Cora's story was her family and friends rallying round and doing everything they could to help find a home for Christmas."

So no real answer at all then.

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2016), flappinfanny (06-01-2016), lizann (05-01-2016), maidmarian (05-01-2016), Perdita (05-01-2016), Rear window (05-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

The BBC's PR team has obviously been taking lessons from politicians on how to use the maximum number of words to say absolutely nothing.  :Wal2l:

----------

flappinfanny (06-01-2016), lizann (05-01-2016), maidmarian (05-01-2016), parkerman (05-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Sorry, this is going back a bit in time, but I thought it was of some interest if anyone hasn't seen it.
> 
> The following is an exchange in next week's radio Times letters column. As you can see, the viewer who wrote in expresses the views many of us made at the time, while the BBC do not answer the question at all.
> 
> Letter: "I was appalled by the Eastenders plotline about Cora's homelessness, which painted council officials as uninterested and enjoying a Christmas lunch while others suffer - and then, after one protest, were able to produce a home for her immediately like a rabbit out of a hat. It was irresponsible, and disrespectful both to those looking for a home and to cash-strapped councils doing their best at times of massive cuts." 
> 
> BBC response: "This episode was part of a long running storyline involving Cora Cross. Eastenders has along history of reflecting social issues but, being a dram, the outcomes for characters can vary and the msin point of Cora's story was her family and friends rallying round and doing everything they could to help find a home for Christmas."
> 
> So no real answer at all then.


Sorry, I rarely do this but this time ..B******S*    :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2016), flappinfanny (06-01-2016), lizann (06-01-2016), parkerman (05-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

A good episode again tonight.  WE are being spoilt.  When does the real EastEnders return?   :Smile:   For me June Whitfield was the stand out performer tonight, but Jessie and Lacey were very good and the introduction of the character Kyle was interesting . Daran Little's script was very good, my only niggle was, did we need to have Stacey's storyline along with Kats tonight, in the same episode? It did seem a bit of an over load and perhaps we lose some of the impact of both storylines?

----------

Dazzle (06-01-2016), lizann (06-01-2016), maidmarian (06-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> A good episode again tonight.  WE are being spoilt.  When does the real EastEnders return?    For me June Whitfield was the stand out performer tonight, but Jessie and Lacey were very good and the introduction of the character Kyle was interesting . Daran Little's script was very good, my only niggle was, did we need to have Stacey's storyline along with Kats tonight, in the same episode? It did seem a bit of an over load and perhaps we lose some of the impact of both storylines?


Agreed about June Whitfield. I actually started bawling when she told the story of her poor dead babies - not something that happens to me very often when watching a soap!

I think Lacey Turner is playing a blinder with the post-partum psychosis storyline. I find her thoroughly convincing and sympathetic even though I haven't liked the character much recently.  She's got good chemistry with Kyle (who I think has made a very good start), and I hope he can help her through her illness.  And there's two more Slater sisters waiting in the wings!

It was indeed an excellent script by Daran Little.  I always enjoy his episodes.

----------

flappinfanny (07-01-2016), lizann (06-01-2016), maidmarian (07-01-2016), tammyy2j (07-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

kyle don't know kat as i was wondering if he did, like him so far

----------

Dazzle (06-01-2016), maidmarian (07-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Arthur sleeps a lot.

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2016), flappinfanny (07-01-2016), lizann (07-01-2016), Rear window (07-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> kyle don't know kat as i was wondering if he did, like him so far


At least Kyles connection to family is not 
through Jean- so for me thats another plus!
I agree hes made a good believable start! :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2016), flappinfanny (07-01-2016), lizann (07-01-2016), Rear window (07-01-2016), tammyy2j (07-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

A fairly good episode, but not brilliant.   Last Nights was far better and had a better script.

The positives first: 

Nice scenes with Tamwar and Nancy and I liked the scene with Dot and Stacey in the church. (It comes to something when we have more church scenes in EastEnders than in Emmerdale.  :Big Grin:  ) Rakhee Thakrar, Jessie Wallace and Lacey Turner knocked it out of the park tonight. 

The negatives:

Mo (Laila Morse) and Charlie, (Derek Martin) were appallingly bad. This episode should have been a three hander between Kat, Mo and Charlie, but without being unkind, I suspect DTC knew Laila and Derek were not up to the mark. Sad as it could have been outstanding. There was far, far too much going on, too many storylines, what with shab's and Kush, Stacey and Dot and then the Slaters including Alfie. I am not interested in the Alfie storyline to be honest. This could have been an outstanding episode and if the likes of Diederick Santer had still been Executive Producer, it would have been.

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2016), tammyy2j (07-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Tamwar planning on proposing as he is very keen for Nancy to learn more about his religion 

I too like Kyle so far

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Now we know why Kat's secret son and Stacey's psychosis storylines are playing out together: to feed into Stacey's paranoia about Arthur.




> Arthur sleeps a lot.


I noticed that too lol. Newborn babies do sleep most of the time, but they're very lucky with the baby (or more likely babies) playing him. Maybe being held so close to Lacey the whole time helps.




> Rakhee Thakrar, Jessie Wallace and Lacey Turner knocked it out of the park tonight.


They did. I'm especially impressed with Lacey, who portrays vulnerability so convincingly. You wouldn't think she had it in her if you'd only seen her play snarling Stacy.




> Mo (Laila Morse) and Charlie, (Derek Martin) were appallingly bad.


I didn't think they were _quite_ that bad lol.   Spoiler:    I'm sad to see Charlie go   but I wouldn't be averse to never seeing Mo again.




> I am not interested in the Alfie storyline to be honest.


Me neither. I wish he'd hurry up and die already!  :Big Grin: 




> Is Tamwar planning on proposing as he is very keen for Nancy to learn more about his religion


I'm finding Tamwar a bit pushy which I didn't expect from him.  He must be thinking that he and Nancy have a future.  I wonder if he would want to marry a non-Muslim?

----------

lizann (07-01-2016), maidmarian (07-01-2016), Rear window (07-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Wanting an emergency baptism should ring alarm bells (if not church bells) with someone there!

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2016), lizann (07-01-2016), maidmarian (07-01-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> I noticed that too lol. Newborn babies do sleep most of the time, but they're very lucky with the baby (or more likely babies) playing him. Maybe being held so close to Lacey the whole time helps.


I thought it was obvious that a dummy baby was used for some of the scenes where he was strapped to Stacey tightly?

----------

lizann (07-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought it was obvious that a dummy baby was used for some of the scenes where he was strapped to Stacey tightly?


It looked like a real baby to me - at least when its face was in view (which was often) - but you're probably right because it (or they?) have been _incredibly_ sleepy.  :Big Grin:  (Plus filming all those scenes with a real baby/babies would have been highly impractical.)


Remember peeps there are two episodes of EE on tonight!

----------

lizann (07-01-2016), maidmarian (07-01-2016), Perdita (07-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> It looked like a real baby to me - at least when its face was in view (which was often) - but you're probably right because it (or they?) have been _incredibly_ sleepy.  (Plus filming all those scenes with a real baby/babies would have been highly impractical.)
> 
> 
> Remember peeps there are two episodes of EE on tonight!


The amount she was patting him too. 

So why 2 tonight? None tomorrow?

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> It looked like a real baby to me - at least when its face was in view (which was often) - but you're probably right because it (or they?) have been _incredibly_ sleepy.  (Plus filming all those scenes with a real baby/babies would have been highly impractical.)
> 
> 
> Remember peeps there are two episodes of EE on tonight!


The amount she was patting him too. 

So why 2 tonight? None tomorrow?

----------


## Perdita

> The amount she was patting him too. 
> 
> So why 2 tonight? None tomorrow?


None tomorrow

----------

maidmarian (07-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> The amount she was patting him too. 
> 
> So why 2 tonight? None tomorrow?


Yeah, because it's the FA cup tomorrow.

----------


## Dazzle

Sarah c got me thinking about Stacey's baby who looks so lifelike and yet is usually so unnaturally still. A little research shows that lifelike baby dolls (called reborns) are big business and there's some scarily real looking ones out there:

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/474355773223369100/

No wonder baby Arthur with his little sleeping face peeking out of the sling had me fooled!  :EEK!:

----------

lizann (07-01-2016), maidmarian (07-01-2016), sarah c (07-01-2016), tammyy2j (08-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Why is nobody thinking of giving Charlie an aspirin??? That could have saved his life  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), maidmarian (07-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

ambulance took it's time, is there no doctor anymore on square

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), maidmarian (07-01-2016), Perdita (07-01-2016), tammyy2j (08-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> ambulance took it's time, is there no doctor anymore on square


Difficult to decide on time it took for ambulance to arrive with the scenes changing from Charlie to Stacey and Alfie ... Might not have been that long

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

A much better first episode tonight. Very powerful, Jessie and Lacey were ....... amazing. I was in tears at the end when Kat covered Charlie with the blanket and I was gone when they played Julia's theme. How can EE go from mediocre to brilliant in 24 hrs?

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), Perdita (07-01-2016), tammyy2j (08-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Reminded me of my Dad going ... was nearly 23 years ago now but for me it is still like it was yesterday  :Crying:

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), flappinfanny (07-01-2016), lizann (07-01-2016), maidmarian (07-01-2016), Rear window (07-01-2016), sarah c (07-01-2016), tammyy2j (08-01-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> Reminded me of my Dad going ... was nearly 23 years ago now but for me it is still like it was yesterday



 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), flappinfanny (07-01-2016), maidmarian (07-01-2016), Perdita (07-01-2016), tammyy2j (08-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

tough watching scenes like that when it evokes memories, stay strong per

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), flappinfanny (07-01-2016), maidmarian (07-01-2016), tammyy2j (08-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> Why is nobody thinking of giving Charlie an aspirin??? That could have saved his life


An aspirin for a heart attack???

----------


## lizann

> An aspirin for a heart attack???


 people with heart problems are put on aspirin and apparently it can help in heart attacks

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> An aspirin for a heart attack???


 people with heart problems are put on aspirin and apparently it can help in heart attacks

----------

maidmarian (07-01-2016), Perdita (07-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Why is nobody thinking of giving Charlie an aspirin??? That could have saved his life


I have heard of that . Im not sure about
asking a question - in view of your sad
comment about your Dad below.
So please ignore if inappropriate!

Some people dont take aspirin for headaches
because they can cause severe digestive 
problems for them. Obviously heart attacks
are very serious- is there a chance aspirin 
could work for those for whom it normally
causes digestive problems?

----------


## parkerman

Blood clots cause most heart attacks. Aspirin helps prevent heart attack by changing how the blood clots. It slows clotting and helps prevent blood clots. It can also decrease the size of a forming clot. So it can help. But I'm not sure how many people have aspirin at home now. I would think most people keep paracetemol as a pain killer rather than aspirin these days.

Mo said the operator said the ambulance would take 10 minutes.

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), lizann (08-01-2016), maidmarian (08-01-2016), Rear window (08-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

charlie knew of brian's other family, susan was name of martin's stalker, would dominic have another twist

----------


## flappinfanny

duplicate post

----------


## flappinfanny

> charlie knew of brian's other family, susan was name of martin's stalker, would dominic have another twist


Just got what you meant?  Nothing would surprise me with dear old Dom.

Lacey Turner really excelled in both episodes tonight. I also felt sorry for Kyle. I could strangle Carmel. EE really upped their game tonight, a great duff duff, will this quality continue. I doubt it.

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), lizann (08-01-2016), maidmarian (08-01-2016), Rear window (08-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Reminded me of my Dad going ... was nearly 23 years ago now but for me it is still like it was yesterday


Yes it was very sad brought back memories for me too, well acted by Jessie and Derek, sad to see Charlie die 

I hope you are ok now Perdita

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), flappinfanny (09-01-2016), lizann (08-01-2016), maidmarian (08-01-2016), Perdita (08-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

charlie or kat mentioned an aunt vie is she mo's daughter too, don't remember any mention of her before only viv

----------


## Dazzle

Harrowing episodes what with Charlie's sad death and Stacey's worsening mental heath. Very well played by all.  Sorry to hear it brought back such sad memories for Perdita and tammyy2j.  :Sad: 

It's clever how several storyline strands have been timed to collide in order to fuel Stacey's paranoia.  It was a shock seeing Charlie again in the taxi!  :EEK!: 

I was watching baby Arthur closely during the two episodes and it's now obvious to me that it's a very lifelike fake baby in the sling and a real baby at other times.




> An aspirin for a heart attack???


Years ago I saw a doctor on a medical documentary advise that everyone should keep soluble aspirin to hand to put one under the tongue of someone having a suspected heart attack. It's possible doing that could buy enough time to save someone's life.  I've kept a packet in my handbag since, although I've luckily never had to use it.  I think parkerman's correct that very few people have aspirin in the house these days.  




> If aspirin is easily available and you know you are not allergic to it, slowly chew and then swallow an adult-sized tablet (300mg) while you are waiting for the ambulance to arrive.
> 
> The aspirin will help to thin your blood and restore blood supply to your heart.


Taken from: http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Heart-a.../Symptoms.aspx

----------

flappinfanny (09-01-2016), lizann (08-01-2016), maidmarian (08-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> An aspirin for a heart attack???



Aspirin slows the blood's clotting action by reducing the clumping of platelets. Platelets are cells that clump together and help to form blood clots. Aspirin keeps platelets from clumping together, thus helping to prevent or reduce blood clots.
During a heart attack blood clots form in an already narrowed artery and block the flow of oxygen-rich blood to the heart muscle. When taken during a heart attack, aspirin slows clotting and decreases the size of the blood clot that is forming.
After a heart attack Aspirin can help prevent a second heart attack. Taken daily, Aspirin's anti-clotting action helps prevent a first or second heart attack.  The same applies to strokes.     My friend gave her husband an aspirin when he showed signs of a heart attack and the doctor and ambulance crew told her that it probably saved his life.

----------

maidmarian (08-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

I thought it was a lovely moment with Charlie in the cab - a lull in the storm for poor Stacey.

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), flappinfanny (09-01-2016), lizann (08-01-2016), maidmarian (08-01-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> !
> 
> Some people dont take aspirin for headaches
> because they can cause severe digestive 
> problems for them. Obviously heart attacks
> are very serious- is there a chance aspirin 
> could work for those for whom it normally
> causes digestive problems?


if you have a stomach ulcer say, the aspirin can aggrevate it - so whilst they dont cause digestive problems, people with problems already would avoid just because it would be uncomfortable?

----------

maidmarian (08-01-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> Mo said the operator said the ambulance would take 10 minutes.



and in London the Ambulance Service have a 8 minute maximum response time for cardiac cases etc

----------

parkerman (08-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> and in London the Ambulance Service have a 8 minute maximum response time for cardiac cases etc


Well, that is close to 10 mins. When I'm talking to someone in an emergency, I usually don't bother giving them an "exact" estimation of how long something will be, and just tell them the nearest average time.

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> if you have a stomach ulcer say, the aspirin can aggrevate it - so whilst they dont cause digestive problems, people with problems already would avoid just because it would be uncomfortable?


You can take another pill to protect the stomach, my mother-in-law stopped her daily aspirin because of upset stomach and then had a severe stroke, which she probably would not had suffered if she had spoken to the doctor about her stomach problem  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), flappinfanny (09-01-2016), maidmarian (08-01-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Martin what a total utter tool. He knew she was off her meds and still he ignored her obvious  signs, choosing mostly to be in the vic. Then worse of all when shes safe in a warm cafe he undermines the bod whos calling him to tell him where she is!!  Charlie   wasnt a good source of info, he lied to Zoe most of her life and didnt even know about the lost twin. As for Kush grabbing him by the neck, what a thug. 

This is all very sad, I guess they will section Stacy, Martin will look after the kid, Carmel or Shabby will tell him yet unproved reality. No name on the Birth certificate and without Stacys consent any dna test they do holds no legal water. They would need to go to court its going to get very nasty.

But hey, Gary Hobs got off lucky when it was proved Bobby was Ians.

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), flappinfanny (09-01-2016), Rear window (08-01-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Martin what a total utter tool. He knew she was off her meds and still he ignored her obvious  signs, choosing mostly to be in the vic. Then worse of all when shes safe in a warm cafe he undermines the bod whos calling him to tell him where she is!!  Charlie   wasnt a good source of info, he lied to Zoe most of her life and didnt even know about the lost twin. As for Kush grabbing him by the neck, what a thug. 

This is all very sad, I guess they will section Stacy, Martin will look after the kid, Carmel or Shabby will tell him yet unproved reality. No name on the Birth certificate and without Stacys consent any dna test they do holds no legal water. They would need to go to court its going to get very nasty.

But hey, Gary Hobs got off lucky when it was proved Bobby was Ians.

----------


## sarah c

> But hey, Gary Hobs got off lucky when it was proved Bobby was Ians.


yes but didnt Laura register Bobby's birth without Ian present? yet was able to include his name on the certificate!!!

and proof of Bobby's paternity was done purely by seeing Ian's name included?

----------


## Dazzle

> This is all very sad, I guess they will section Stacy, Martin will look after the kid, Carmel or Shabby will tell him yet unproved reality. No name on the Birth certificate and without Stacys consent any dna test they do holds no legal water. They would need to go to court its going to get very nasty.


Good point.  Poor Martin has no legal rights over Arthur because he's not on the birth certificate.  It could indeed get very nasty.




> But hey, Gary Hobs got off lucky when it was proved Bobby was Ians.


Didn't Gary get off lightly!  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (08-01-2016), maidmarian (08-01-2016)

----------


## Splashy

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 





> yes but didnt Laura register Bobby's birth without Ian present? yet was able to include his name on the certificate!!!
> 
> and proof of Bobby's paternity was done purely by seeing Ian's name included?


Wasnt Ian being vile to her thinking it was Garys child ? I have forgotten why the kid went to Ian in the end.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> yes but didnt Laura register Bobby's birth without Ian present? yet was able to include his name on the certificate!!!
> 
> and proof of Bobby's paternity was done purely by seeing Ian's name included?


Were Ian and Laura married?  I can't remember.  Husbands don't need to be present AFAIK.

----------


## Rear window

> Were Ian and Laura married?  I can't remember.  Husbands don't need to be present AFAIK.


And indeed the husband can go and register the birth on their own.

----------

parkerman (08-01-2016), Perdita (08-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Were Ian and Laura married?  I can't remember.  Husbands don't need to be present AFAIK.


And indeed the husband can go and register the birth on their own.

----------

maidmarian (08-01-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> And indeed the husband can go and register the birth on their own.


Yes.  I thought Ian was married to Laura, but he seems to have had a lot of weddings!

----------


## lizann

> I thought it was a lovely moment with Charlie in the cab - a lull in the storm for poor Stacey.


 i expected bradley on vic roof

 sharon taking denny on water sports holiday, he nearly just died is she off her head or what

----------

flappinfanny (09-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> And indeed the husband can go and register the birth on their own.


Something I can confirm from first hand experience!  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> Something I can confirm from first hand experience!


My husband did too ... gave the son a different name to what we had agreed on   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), flappinfanny (09-01-2016), Glen1 (08-01-2016), Rear window (08-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> My husband did too ... gave the son a different name to what we had agreed on


That's very naughty!  :Nono:

----------

flappinfanny (09-01-2016), Glen1 (08-01-2016), maidmarian (08-01-2016), Perdita (08-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> My husband did too ... gave the son a different name to what we had agreed on


 When my elder brother was born, my dad went and registered the birth without even asking my mum what name he should be given.



P.S. You can read about this and how this incident led to me being named the way I was in a certain book which came out last March!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), flappinfanny (09-01-2016), Glen1 (08-01-2016), maidmarian (08-01-2016), Perdita (08-01-2016), Rear window (08-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Martin what a total utter tool. He knew she was off her meds and still he ignored her obvious  signs, choosing mostly to be in the vic. Then worse of all when shes safe in a warm cafe he undermines the bod whos calling him to tell him where she is!!  Charlie   wasnt a good source of info, he lied to Zoe most of her life and didnt even know about the lost twin. As for Kush grabbing him by the neck, what a thug. 
> 
> This is all very sad, I guess they will section Stacy, Martin will look after the kid, Carmel or Shabby will tell him yet unproved reality. No name on the Birth certificate and without Stacys consent any dna test they do holds no legal water. They would need to go to court its going to get very nasty.
> 
> But hey, Gary Hobs got off lucky when it was proved Bobby was Ians.


I feel sorry for Martin, I know he is a fool but he loves Stacey and "his son" Arthur 

I am hoping that Arthur will be Martin's

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), flappinfanny (09-01-2016), lizann (09-01-2016), maidmarian (08-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> When my elder brother was born, my dad went and registered the birth without even asking my mum what name he should be given.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. You can read about this and how this incident led to me being named the way I was in a certain book which came out last March!


 what book!

----------


## Rear window

> When my elder brother was born, my dad went and registered the birth without even asking my mum what name he should be given.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. You can read about this and how this incident led to me being named the way I was in a certain book which came out last March!


 what book!

----------


## Dazzle

> what book!


Parkerman's a successful author!  This is his latest book (and is the one he mentions above), which I've read and highly recommend:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1...w_bottom_links

----------

Glen1 (11-01-2016), parkerman (09-01-2016), Rear window (09-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> what book!


50 shades of jacobs grey  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (11-01-2016), maidmarian (09-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> what book!


50 shades of jacobs grey  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rear window

> Parkerman's a successful author!  This is his latest book (and is the one he mentions above), which I've read and highly recommend:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1784181234?ie=UTF8&at=&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links


Aint he' just!

----------


## Rear window

> Parkerman's a successful author!  This is his latest book (and is the one he mentions above), which I've read and highly recommend:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1784181234?ie=UTF8&at=&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links


Aint he' just!

----------


## parkerman

> Parkerman's a successful author!  This is his latest book (and is the one he mentions above), which I've read and highly recommend:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1784181234?ie=UTF8&at=&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links


How do you fancy being my agent, Dazzle?  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2016), flappinfanny (10-01-2016), Glen1 (11-01-2016), lizann (10-01-2016), Rear window (09-01-2016), tammyy2j (11-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Shirley is more interested in helping Phil with his problems than mending her own family apologising to Mick, Linda and their kids  :Angry:  I know Mick and Linda are away on honeymoon but Shirley has to make amends and redeem herself imo

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2016), flappinfanny (12-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016), Perdita (11-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

i hate roof scenes.

well done martin but now stacey needs help, proper help!

----------

flappinfanny (12-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> i hate roof scenes.


I really thought Stacey was going to fall!  :EEK!: 




> well done martin but now stacey needs help, proper help!


Has he called for medical help?  I thought he must have from the guilty looks, but I can only remember him calling the police when she was missing.  It doesn't make sense that he wouldn't seek urgent help.  He must know where Stacey keeps her mental health team contact details so I'm assuming he's either made a call off screen he's just waiting for her to fall asleep.  :Ponder: 

These past few episodes set all on one day have been excellent, but I'm ready for the day to end now.

----------

flappinfanny (12-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

A good episode to start the week, The way Belinda was dressed was way ott even for her. Carli Norris is a talented actor but I would have much prefered to have had Lynn or Little Mo come back. 

The only real niggle with the episode was the fact we lost some of the momentum from Thursday, waiting three days for the next episode was a shame. Nice scenes with Patrick and Billy.

I think 2016 could be the year Phil dies and perhaps Grant will return for this???

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016), tammyy2j (12-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Rakhee who plays Shabnam imo is one of the few actors in soap, who makes it so natural and effortless, its as though she is not acting if you know what I mean. The only other actor in EE that had this skill was Lindsey Coulson and in CS Alison King.  Rakhee is simply the best actor in soapland right now by a country mile.

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2016), Dougie (12-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016), Rear window (12-01-2016), tammyy2j (12-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think 2016 could be the year Phil dies and perhaps Grant will return for this???


I think there's little chance of Phil being killed off. Even if Steve McFadden decided to leave permanently, I'm sure they'd leave the door open in case he changed his mind.

Perhaps a near death experience will drastically change Phil for the better?  We can only hope...




> Rakhee who plays Shabnam imo is one of the few actors in soap, who makes it so natural and effortless, its as though she is not acting if you know what I mean. The only other actor in EE that had this skill was Lindsey Coulson and in CS Alison King.  Rakhee is simply the best actor in soapland right now by a country mile.


I agree about Rakhee Thakrar. Like Lindsay Coulson, she can show emotions bubbling away under the surface with just a look in the eye.

----------

flappinfanny (12-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016), tammyy2j (12-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

I don't think Martin's called for help with Stacey. He called the police, but he asked someone to call them back after Stacey had been found, to tell them.  He hasn't called anyone yet about her mental health.  I'm not sure, but I think Martin's one of those people who hides behind the truth, and doesn't see the problems that are right there. He probably thinks he can deal with Stacey and her mentality, and that she'll get better in time.  And I'm sorry, but that proves without a shadow of a doubt that Martin is a complete moron!  What Stacey did, he should be calling the doctors right now! She was still blabbering about God and everything when he brought her home, which proves how disturbed she is.

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't think Martin's called for help with Stacey. He called the police, but he asked someone to call them back after Stacey had been found, to tell them.  He hasn't called anyone yet about her mental health.  I'm not sure, but I think Martin's one of those people who hides behind the truth, and doesn't see the problems that are right there. He probably thinks he can deal with Stacey and her mentality, and that she'll get better in time.  And I'm sorry, but that proves without a shadow of a doubt that Martin is a complete moron!  What Stacey did, he should be calling the doctors right now! She was still blabbering about God and everything when he brought her home, which proves how disturbed she is.


I just can't believe Martin would be that stupid!  He knows all about her illness and even called the police for goodness sake. If he hasn't, or doesn't intend to, call for help he's as deluded as she is!  :Wal2l:

----------

flappinfanny (12-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> I just can't believe Martin would be that stupid!  He knows all about her illness and even called the police for goodness sake. If he hasn't, or doesn't intend to, call for help he's as deluded as she is!


I'd like to think that if a vulnerable person was reported missing and was found that it wouldn't be the end of it, but suspect budgets are such that they will not have even assisted in a search. 

But if the upshot of this story is that Kush and Shabs get to look after the baby (at least for a while) then Stacey as to be completely unfit and so does Martin. Stacey is now and worryingly Martin is being a complete pillock.

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> I just can't believe Martin would be that stupid!  He knows all about her illness and even called the police for goodness sake. If he hasn't, or doesn't intend to, call for help he's as deluded as she is!


I'd like to think that if a vulnerable person was reported missing and was found that it wouldn't be the end of it, but suspect budgets are such that they will not have even assisted in a search. 

But if the upshot of this story is that Kush and Shabs get to look after the baby (at least for a while) then Stacey as to be completely unfit and so does Martin. Stacey is now and worryingly Martin is being a complete pillock.

----------


## parkerman

How did Belinda get there so quick?

----------


## Dazzle

> But if the upshot of this story is that Kush and Shabs get to look after the baby (at least for a while) then Stacey as to be completely unfit and so does Martin. Stacey is now and worryingly Martin is being a complete pillock.


I was aghast at the thought of Shabnam and Kush taking Arthur from Martin while Stacey's incapacitated. However, he doesn't seem capable of caring for a baby if he's trying to delude himself Stacey's psychosis isn't happening.  :Wal2l: 




> How did Belinda get there so quick?


From the way she was dressed it looked like she'd been on a night out (presumably close by?).

----------


## flappinfanny

> I just can't believe Martin would be that stupid!  He knows all about her illness and even called the police for goodness sake. If he hasn't, or doesn't intend to, call for help he's as deluded as she is!


Perhaps Martin is buying into the Nativity story like Stacey and he is infact Joseph to Stacey's Mary.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016), lizann (13-01-2016), Rear window (12-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Martin is confused and conflicted as he knows she will likely be sectioned and with Charlie's death too, he wants to protect Stacey and his son Arthur but she needs help

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2016), flappinfanny (14-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I think Martin is confused and conflicted as he knows she will likely be sectioned and with Charlie's death too, he wants to protect Stacey and his son Arthur but she needs help


To be honest, I would feel totally overwhelmed if I was in MartinÂ´s shoes .. I hope he will go and seek help very soon for all of them

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2016), flappinfanny (13-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016), lizann (13-01-2016), tammyy2j (12-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Although Martin  probably wouldn't have expected something as extreme as what's happened, he was well aware Stacey was off her meds and that he needed to be on the alert for a decline in her mental health.  This makes his inaction more inexplicable to me than someone for whom psychosis has come out of nowhere.

----------

flappinfanny (13-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Although Martin  probably wouldn't have expected something as extreme as what's happened, he was well aware Stacey was off her meds and that he needed to be on the alert for a decline in her mental health.  This makes his inaction more inexplicable to me than someone for whom psychosis has come out of nowhere.


 But until you have seen what a decline in mental health can be like, it can be difficult to imagine just how far the mental health will decline and what the patient is going to do?

----------

Glen1 (14-01-2016), lizann (13-01-2016), maidmarian (12-01-2016), parkerman (12-01-2016), tammyy2j (12-01-2016)

----------


## Splashy

:Cartman: 


> Although Martin  probably wouldn't have expected something as extreme as what's happened, he was well aware Stacey was off her meds and that he needed to be on the alert for a decline in her mental health.  This makes his inaction more inexplicable to me than someone for whom psychosis has come out of nowhere.


Martin has zero understanding of mental illness. He should of called 999 explained off meds new mother and an ambulance would of been sent. He seems ashamed of her now, hope she boots him the plank.

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016), lizann (13-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

A great script from Daran Little tonight.  Jessie was superb, if I had to be slightly critical in the odd place Jessie was slightly ott, but she is forgiven, you could feel her pain and Shane Richie, stepped up to the mark tonight, not usually an Alfie fan (well not since his second stint) but both Alfie and Kat were brilliant.  For me yet again the stand out performer has to be shabnam.  Rakhee makes it look so easy and effortless without having to try.  Flawless.   

I wonder how long EE's good form will continue?  Hopefully a while longer.  :Ponder:

----------

Rear window (13-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> But until you have seen what a decline in mental health can be like, it can be difficult to imagine just how far the mental health will decline and what the patient is going to do?


Martin has accused Stacy of having an episode at least once since she's been off her meds when in fact she was just having a strop if I recall. It's been made crystal clear he's not happy she stopped taking the medication and is paranoid about her mental health.  He's even been shown researching bipolar.

Now she's babbling incoherently about Arthur being the son of God, seeing angels and demons, and nearly falling off rooftops with the baby, and Martin is pretending she's OK and leaving her alone with him. Martin would have to be an imbecile to not recognise that as a very severe decline in mental health, and that she's a danger to Arthur and herself.  He might not be the sharpest tool in the box but he's not stupid, and it's totally unbelievable and highly frustrating to me that he wouldn't have sought help _straight away_.

Give me a break DTC!!!  :Wal2l:

----------

flappinfanny (14-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016), parkerman (13-01-2016), Perdita (13-01-2016), Rear window (13-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I miss a lot of EE so was not aware of MartinÂ´s knowledge about StaceyÂ´s illnes.  But I still think that even with a lot of research into conditions it can still feel overwhelming when actually confronted with it  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2016), flappinfanny (14-01-2016), tammyy2j (13-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

It must be an unimaginably overwhelming situation to be in and I can understand Martin not wanting to scare Stacey even more than she is already. Why doesn't he at least seek the advice of someone who will know what to do, and make sure she's not left alone with Arthur in the meantime?  Surely it must have occurred to him that she's a danger to the baby as well as to herself?

I think I might take a break from EE until this is resolved. I've just been reading next week's Radio Times, and  Spoiler:     Stacey still hasn't received help by the end of next week even though by that time it's Charlie's funeral and her condition is openly known.  Post partum psychosis is thankfully very rare and mothers suffering the condition who kill their babies is even rarer, but we've all seen the headlines in the news (like the recent one where a young mother in Bristol jumped off a cliff with her newborn baby  :Sad: ).  I'm finding it too distressing and frustrating to watch the people around Stacey doing nothing, even if it is realistic.  They don't need to have any knowledge of post partum psychosis to know something is very, very wrong.

----------

flappinfanny (14-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016), maidmarian (13-01-2016), Perdita (13-01-2016), Rear window (14-01-2016), tammyy2j (14-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I was aghast at the thought of Shabnam and Kush taking Arthur from Martin while Stacey's incapacitated. However, he doesn't seem capable of caring for a baby if he's trying to delude himself Stacey's psychosis isn't happening. 
> 
> 
> 
> From the way she was dressed it looked like she'd been on a night out (presumably close by?).


Belinda looked dressed for the funeral already  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mo rang her so she must live nearby 

Is Belinda married?

I feel I am watching 24 as we still are not on a new day in Eastenders  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Belinda looked dressed for the funeral already 
> 
> Mo rang her so she must live nearby 
> 
> Is Belinda married?
> 
> I feel I am watching 24 as we still are not on a new day in Eastenders


Belinda is married to Neville. She said they were on their way to a Masonic do when Mo rang and happened to be nearby.

----------

tammyy2j (13-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

martin should call jean at least and then stacey's doctor

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2016), flappinfanny (14-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016), Perdita (13-01-2016), tammyy2j (14-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Alfie has great timing, telling Kat like that after her dad just died

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2016), flappinfanny (14-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> martin should call jean at least and then stacey's doctor


Yes - the fact he's not got her any help at all. Or perhaps more to the point do we not have health visitors these days? (Oh how I disliked mine!) - and someone with mental health issues would surely have someone checking on her. 

It's SO frustrating.

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2016), flappinfanny (14-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016), parkerman (14-01-2016), Ruffed_lemur (14-01-2016), tammyy2j (14-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> martin should call jean at least and then stacey's doctor


Yes - the fact he's not got her any help at all. Or perhaps more to the point do we not have health visitors these days? (Oh how I disliked mine!) - and someone with mental health issues would surely have someone checking on her. 

It's SO frustrating.

----------


## Perdita

Guess when you have a brain tumour, no time will ever be the right time and time is of essence   :Sad:

----------

flappinfanny (14-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016), Rear window (14-01-2016), tammyy2j (14-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Or perhaps more to the point do we not have health visitors these days? (Oh how I disliked mine!) - and someone with mental health issues would surely have someone checking on her.


Good point!  My daughter had a baby nearly exactly a year ago and stayed with me the first week after the birth. We had at least two visits from professionals (a midwife and possibly a health visitor?) during that time and my daughter has no health or other problems.  Stacey is known to be bipolar and off her meds, so surely they'd be keeping a very close eye on her?

----------

flappinfanny (14-01-2016), Glen1 (14-01-2016), Rear window (14-01-2016), tammyy2j (14-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Good point!  My daughter had a baby nearly exactly a year ago and stayed with me the first week after the birth. We had at least two visits from professionals (a midwife and possibly a health visitor?) during that time and my daughter has no health problems.  Stacey is known to be bipolar and off her meds, so surely they'd be keeping a very close eye on her?


Who was the social worker always after Lola and Lexi

----------

parkerman (14-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Line of the night goes to Sharon "Hurry up and die, save me the expense of divorcing ya". Letitia was on fire tonight. Ian is a slime ball.

However the best scenes for me were between Kush and Shabnam. I really hope the public vote for Rakhee for the best serial drama performance at the National Television Awards as she really deserves to win. She is a cut above, she really is.

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2016), parkerman (15-01-2016), Rear window (15-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Who was the social worker always after Lola and Lexi


Arthur is not PhilÂ´s family so no social workers get involved

----------


## Perdita

> Who was the social worker always after Lola and Lexi


Arthur is not PhilÂ´s family so no social workers get involved

----------

flappinfanny (16-01-2016), tammyy2j (15-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Ian is a slime ball.


Couldn't agree more. He is despicable.

Anyway, it was a good job Phil had the keys to that car on the forecourt.......

----------

flappinfanny (16-01-2016), maidmarian (15-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> Ian is a slime ball.


Can't argue with that. He's definitely had his slimy moments in EE. Though I can understand some of his motives with protecting Bobby.  He's just too blind to the danger that Bobby represents, and all the protecting he's done for him has gone too far. If the truth comes out now, not only will he lose Bobby, but he'll lose everything else including his and Jane's freedom. 

Oh, I'm so sick to death of the Bobby storyline! I mean, I suspected that the truth wouldn't come out at Xmas, as that seems to be EE's gimmick now, and Jake Wood (Max) isn't due back for several months yet, but it's gone on way too long now. I can't believe they're keeping it going as long as they have.

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2016), flappinfanny (16-01-2016), maidmarian (15-01-2016), parkerman (15-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

peggy staying quiet very unlike her and then reveals her cancer back

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2016), flappinfanny (16-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Bit of a shock tonight....seeing Winston outside the Queen Vic.

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2016), flappinfanny (16-01-2016), Perdita (16-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

So much doom and gloom, misery and sad times in EastEnders, no humour anymore even Tamwar has changed and Fatboy is missed  :Thumbsdown: 

I am not looking forward to Peggy's death, will she stay living with Sal or return to die in her beloved Vic, Mick could rent it to her 

I want loudmouth feisty Peggy back to battle Claudette 

Phil was able to spot Louise straight away in sports hall of her school even drunk as he was and with her grown up new look 

I thought Phil was speaking to Lisa not Peggy at first

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Can't argue with that. He's definitely had his slimy moments in EE. Though I can understand some of his motives with protecting Bobby.  He's just too blind to the danger that Bobby represents, and all the protecting he's done for him has gone too far. If the truth comes out now, not only will he lose Bobby, but he'll lose everything else including his and Jane's freedom. 
> 
> Oh, I'm so sick to death of the Bobby storyline! I mean, I suspected that the truth wouldn't come out at Xmas, as that seems to be EE's gimmick now, and Jake Wood (Max) isn't due back for several months yet, but it's gone on way too long now. I can't believe they're keeping it going as long as they have.


But then again days in Walford seem to go on for ever.  We have been stuck in the same night the beginning of January for over a week.   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2016), Glen1 (17-01-2016), lizann (17-01-2016), parkerman (17-01-2016), Rear window (17-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

What's all this montage music about?    Not needed.  I actually thought Windsor was good tonight, mainly because she hardly spoke.  Quite sad at the end when Phil said he was also dying.

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2016), Glen1 (17-01-2016), parkerman (17-01-2016), Rear window (17-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Could Phil get Peggy's liver or depending on where her cancer is and spread to, she could not donate, can cancer suffers donate?

----------


## storyseeker1

> Could Phil get Peggy's liver or depending on where her cancer is and spread to, she could not donate, can cancer suffers donate?


I'm assuming it's breast cancer, as that's what she had before, and she did say "It's back".  Dunno about donating.

----------


## lizann

> What's all this montage music about?    Not needed.  I actually thought Windsor was good tonight, mainly because she hardly spoke.  Quite sad at the end when Phil said he was also dying.


  i read that first as winston good tonight  :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2016), flappinfanny (19-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> i read that first as winston good tonight


 Winston is always good.

----------

flappinfanny (19-01-2016), lizann (17-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Just caught up on last week's episodes.

Thursday's was another tour de force by writer Daran Little. The scenes between Sharon & Phil, Sharon & Ian, and Shabnam and Kush were all excellent.  I'm so glad Sharon's stopped being Phil's doormat, but is it a case of out of the frying pan and into the fire if she's going to allow herself (and Denny) to get closer to Gavin?  :Searchme: 

Good on Shabnam for making Kush see he wants to be a father to Arthur!

I'm really annoyed with myself for getting behind in my viewing so that Peggy's appearance and the news of her terminal cancer were spoiled for me!  :Angry: 

Friday's episode belonged to Steve McFadden, who proved yet again why he's underrated as Phil Mitchell.  Did I detect the way Phil's story is going to develop in Kathy's words to Ben that his father isn't really a thug deep down?  Interesting take on Phil and it certainly fits in with the fact that he used to be a much nicer guy.  Does that side of Phil even exist any more, and will his loved ones care even if it does?  :Ponder:

----------

Rear window (18-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> in Kathy's words to Ben that his father isn't really a thug deep down?  Interesting take on Phil and it certainly fits in with the fact that he used to be a much nicer guy.


I must have missed that episode, Dazzle. In which one was he a nice guy? :Ponder:  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

> I must have missed that episode, Dazzle. In which one was he a nice guy?


 :Big Grin: 

Way back when Grant was full on psycho, Phil was the nicer brother (which was why Sharon had the affair with him). It's all relative though and I'm using the term "nice" in the loosest sense possible of course.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

maidmarian (18-01-2016), parkerman (18-01-2016), Rear window (18-01-2016), tammyy2j (18-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Way back when Grant was full on psycho, Phil was the nicer brother (which was why Sharon had the affair with him). It's all relative though and I'm using the term "nice" in the loosest sense possible of course.


Im not a PM fan*-but I can still remember the
romantic scene by Seine?? when he first  got
together with Kathyg :Heart: 

* or a romantic-except in real life!!

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2016), flappinfanny (19-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Im not a PM fan*-but I can still remember the
> romantic scene by Seine?? when he first  got
> together with Kathyg


Yes, I believe it was during his marriage to Kathy that Phil started to change for the worse.  Someone on another site said it happened because of the guilt of unintentionally killing a man when he burned down the car lot. I can't remember his reaction in detail but it sounds about right to me.

----------

flappinfanny (19-01-2016), maidmarian (18-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Yes, I believe it was during his marriage to Kathy that Phil started to change for the worse.  Someone on another site said it happened because of the guilt of unintentionally killing a man when he burned down the car lot. I can't remember his reaction in detail but it sounds about right to me.


 did kathy not cheat on phil with grant

----------


## lizann

> Yes, I believe it was during his marriage to Kathy that Phil started to change for the worse.  Someone on another site said it happened because of the guilt of unintentionally killing a man when he burned down the car lot. I can't remember his reaction in detail but it sounds about right to me.


 did kathy not cheat on phil with grant

----------


## Dazzle

> did kathy not cheat on phil with grant


I think that was after the marriage was over?

----------

flappinfanny (19-01-2016), lizann (18-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I think that was after the marriage was over?


 was it, was not really sure 

 i cant see phil as a romantic sensitive soul  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2016), flappinfanny (19-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I think that was after the marriage was over?


 was it, was not really sure 

 i cant see phil as a romantic sensitive soul  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

From what I remember, the marriage between Kathy and Phil was over in name (not sure if they had an actual divorce) when Grant had a fling with Kathy. Phil then tried to get back with Kathy, but Grant took great delight in telling him about him and Kathy and said it was pay back for Phil and Sharon.

Something like that.

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2016), flappinfanny (19-01-2016), Glen1 (18-01-2016), lizann (18-01-2016), Perdita (18-01-2016), tammyy2j (18-01-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> I'm assuming it's breast cancer, as that's what she had before, and she did say "It's back".  Dunno about donating.


secondary breast cancer often spreads to the liver - and brain, so Peggy would probably not be able to donate

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2016), lizann (18-01-2016), tammyy2j (18-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> From what I remember, the marriage between Kathy and Phil was over in name (not sure if they had an actual divorce) when Grant had a fling with Kathy. Phil then tried to get back with Kathy, but Grant took great delight in telling him about him and Kathy and said it was pay back for Phil and Sharon.
> 
> Something like that.


Was Ben born then, could he be Grant's son

----------


## Perdita

Ben was born after that, too late for Grant to be his dad if I remember correctly but of course, as this is EastEnders, anything is possible  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

sharon has gavin saved as dad on her phone, is this soon

 babe and paddy, romance on horizon

----------

flappinfanny (19-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> babe and paddy, romance on horizon


Only in Babe's dreams.

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), flappinfanny (19-01-2016), lizann (18-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Only in Babe's dreams.


 or paddy's nightmares

----------

parkerman (19-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Only in Babe's dreams.


 or paddy's nightmares

----------


## flappinfanny

> Winston is always good.


I think Shrimpy is trying to get top spot!  :Smile:

----------


## flappinfanny

> Ben was born after that, too late for Grant to be his dad if I remember correctly but of course, as this is EastEnders, anything is possible


I hope DTC and that Lamb bloke don't read this thread.   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), Glen1 (20-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

charlies angels drunk phil has some good lines

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), flappinfanny (19-01-2016), tammyy2j (19-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Loved Phil's saying to Kathy, Sharon and Shirley, "oh 'ere they are Charlie's Angel's" and  even funnier when Vincent said "more like The Golden Girls."    :Lol: 

Moving scenes with Kat and Charlie and Lacey Turner was excellent again.  All in all a good episode.

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), lizann (19-01-2016), Rear window (19-01-2016), tammyy2j (19-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Just seen your post lizann, great minds.   :Smile:

----------

lizann (19-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

how has kat not sussed stacey is ill even sonia has and martin wont admit it

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), flappinfanny (20-01-2016), Glen1 (20-01-2016), parkerman (19-01-2016), tammyy2j (19-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> how has kat not sussed stacey is ill even sonia has and martin wont admit it


I just can't watch the Stacey scenes any more because I'm finding everyone ignoring her distress too uncomfortable. I'm not sure if I'll watch tomorrow's episode since it sounds like she features heavily.

Apart from that it was a good episode tonight, especially the ruckus Phil caused in the pub.  I enjoyed Sharon, Shirley and Kathy - the wronged wives - joining forces to try to sort him out. Sharon's now gone and walked straight into the clutches of her "loving" father...  :EEK!: 

I'm liking Louise so far and I thought her admiring glance towards Jay was probably foreshadowing something we've discussed in the spoiler threads.  It seems like she's still scared of Ben after he bullied her last time they were together.

----------

Splashy (19-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Sonia to the rescue? She's a nurse, she will get them some proper help? If she doesn't then I might have to stop watching EE.

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> I just can't watch the Stacey scenes any more because I'm finding everyone ignoring her distress too uncomfortable. I'm not sure if I'll watch tomorrow's episode since it sounds like she features heavily.
> 
> Apart from that it was a good episode tonight, especially the ruckus Phil caused in the pub.  I enjoyed Sharon, Shirley and Kathy - the wronged wives - joining forces to try to sort him out. Sharon's now gone and walked straight into the clutches of her "loving" father... 
> 
> I'm liking Louise so far and I thought her admiring glance towards Jay was probably foreshadowing something we've discussed in the spoiler threads.  It seems like she's still scared of Ben after he bullied her last time they were together.


So agree.

I have mental health issues and had to leave my long term partner as she was incapable of understanding it, just kept getting angry etc telling me to just get over it.

Martin knows her condition knows shes off meds but first off he was obliviously thick now hes in this weird denial that she dosent need help and worse still after climbing on the roof she is still safe to care for the baby unsupervised.

I shes sectioned now and put back on meds even if that stops feeding. The kid needs stacy as all hells going to follow over paturnity.

As for Mo the child snatcher, the s/l is horriblely dark.

Well done EE, great eps and acting.

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), Glen1 (20-01-2016), Rear window (19-01-2016)

----------


## Splashy

[quote=d

----------


## Dazzle

> Sonia to the rescue? She's a nurse, she will get them some proper help? If she doesn't then I might have to stop watching EE.


It'd be nice to think Sonia would come to Stacey's rescue, but I don't know if she'd interfere against Martin's wishes.

----------

Glen1 (20-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> It'd be nice to think Sonia would come to Stacey's rescue, but I don't know if she'd interfere against Martin's wishes.


I would hope she would ignore what Martin's wishes were and do what's best for a new baby and it's mother. Martin's told her enough to set huge alarm bells ringing.

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), Glen1 (20-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> It'd be nice to think Sonia would come to Stacey's rescue, but I don't know if she'd interfere against Martin's wishes.


I would hope she would ignore what Martin's wishes were and do what's best for a new baby and it's mother. Martin's told her enough to set huge alarm bells ringing.

----------


## Dazzle

> So agree.
> 
> I have mental health issues and had to leave my long term partner as she was incapable of understanding it, just kept getting angry etc telling me to just get over it.


Sorry to hear that, Splashy.

I have mental health problems too, which is why I'm finding Stacey's illness and Martin's attitude so difficult to watch.  Her distress feels a bit too close to home to me. Kudos to Lacey Turner for portraying Stacey's state of mind so realistically.

----------

flappinfanny (20-01-2016), Glen1 (20-01-2016), Perdita (19-01-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> Sorry to hear that, Splashy.
> 
> I have mental health problems too, which is why I'm finding Stacey's illness and Martin's attitude so difficult to watch.  Her distress feels a bit too close to home to me. Kudos to Lacey Turner for portraying Stacey's state of mind so realistically.


  Yeah I feel like that too. But the realistic ignorance of mental welfare holds me in, he makes me so angry, the time he was called by the  bod in the cafe to say she was safe and where she was and all the tool did was destroy her trust in the bod, what a tool.  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), Glen1 (20-01-2016), Rear window (19-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I was expecting some follow up on Peggy, like Phil telling Billy and Ronnie that she is at Aunt Sal's dying 

Why hasn't Martin by now called Stacey's doctor  :Wal2l: 

Louise reminds me of a mix of Lauren and Lucy

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), Glen1 (20-01-2016), parkerman (19-01-2016), Rear window (19-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Louise reminds me of a mix of Lauren and Lucy


It's a bit too early to tell really, but so far I prefer her to both of those characters. My only minor quibble is I think the actress looks too old for a girl who's just turned fourteen.

----------

Glen1 (20-01-2016), parkerman (19-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Louise reminds me of a mix of Lauren and Lucy


Do you think Eastenders is paying some sort of tribute to Superman? All the women in that are Ls - Lois Lane, Lana Lang, Lori Lemaris.....

----------

flappinfanny (20-01-2016), Glen1 (20-01-2016), Rear window (19-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> It's a bit too early to tell really, but so far I prefer her to both of those characters. My only minor quibble is I think the actress looks too old for a girl who's just turned fourteen.


Not surprising, considering the actress is actually 18 in real life.  I wonder why they didn't go for a real 14 yr old to play Louise?

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), tammyy2j (19-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Not surprising, considering the actress is actually 18 in real life.  I wonder why they didn't go for a real 14 yr old to play Louise?


I think for a possible romance with Jay

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), flappinfanny (20-01-2016), Rear window (19-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

They threw everything at that episode tonight, including some dodgy camera tricks, its not Hollyoaks, that was my only gripe. Good scenes with Belinda and Kat. Get the Annadin Extra out, Jean is back, she wasn't too bad tonight. June Brown was also excellent with her scenes in the Vic.

There is a remarkable likeness between Kat and Belinda.  You would believe they were sisters.  I hope we see more of Carli Norris.

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2016), Glen1 (20-01-2016), maidmarian (20-01-2016), Rear window (20-01-2016), tammyy2j (20-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> They threw everything at that episode tonight, including some dodgy camera tricks, its not Hollyoaks, that was my only gripe. Good scenes with Belinda and Kat. Get the Annadin Extra out, Jean is back, she wasn't too bad tonight. June Brown was also excellent with her scenes in the Vic.
> 
> There is a remarkable likeness between Kat and Belinda.  You would believe they were sisters.  I hope we see more of Carli Norris.


Thanks for warning about Jean!
She can degenerate any serious story into farce!!

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2016), Glen1 (20-01-2016)

----------


## sarah c

you can tell real Arthur (full head of dark hair) to other/maybe false baby now????

in his cot in the flat he could have done with a trip to Blades, in the pub in the pouch he was almost hairless??

----------

Glen1 (20-01-2016), parkerman (20-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> .....he could have done with a trip to Blades...


Talking of which, what's happened to Blades?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Talking of which, what's happened to Blades?


I think Shirley will get Honey to run it as I assume Paul is at the moment

----------


## Rear window

> I think Shirley will get Honey to run it as I assume Paul is at the moment


Paul was in funeral scenes yesterday as undertaking staff.

----------

tammyy2j (20-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> I think Shirley will get Honey to run it as I assume Paul is at the moment


Paul was in funeral scenes yesterday as undertaking staff.

----------


## sarah c

> Paul was in funeral scenes yesterday as undertaking staff.


yes and Pam came in and said she'd heard they were short staffed and she'd hep if Paul needed to get back? (presumably to Blades)

----------

Rear window (20-01-2016), tammyy2j (20-01-2016)

----------


## Splashy

*clears throat* Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Post natal depression *Post natal depression*  *Post natal depression* 

What are those plastic stick things that shrinks use in therapy that dont hurt when you hit someone, well Id like a three hour hitting session on Martin.

Stacy has a diagnosed condition and off her meds, shes not suddenly going to calm down you you !

As for poor Arthur ,Martin keeps leaving him in the care of an ill women, talking to least helpful nurse on the planet who has a jealous girlfriend who is going to kick off at some point.

Stalker bod.. I detest bods who thinks their right to talk to you because its what they WANT/NEED. Been there and prosecuted them.

Sausage surprise anyone .

Overall I rate the epp as.AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Overall I rate the epp as.AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


I haven't seen last night's episode yet and I think I'll definitely give it a miss after reading your post lol. What's that about stalkers?  :Ponder: 




> you can tell real Arthur (full head of dark hair) to other/maybe false baby now????
> 
> in his cot in the flat he could have done with a trip to Blades, in the pub in the pouch he was almost hairless??


I read somewhere in the last few days (I can't remember where sorry) that 16 different babies were used for Stacey's post partum psychosis storyline!  :EEK!:

----------

sarah c (20-01-2016), Splashy (20-01-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> I read somewhere in the last few days (I can't remember where sorry) that 29 different babies were used for Stacey's post partum psychosis storyline!


 shame they didn't chose at least two or three that looked alike then lol

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2016), parkerman (20-01-2016), Splashy (20-01-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Default
Sorry to be off topic.. got one. who despite prison for it and restraining orders moved in next door so Im having to leave here..but its ok all they want to be is my friend, well thats what they said in court.  

Any way thats why I hate when characters foist themselves on others because thats what they want, to hell to the wishes of anyone else..Kathys a good example.

How many babies!

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2016)

----------


## Splashy

mrrr

----------


## Dazzle

> Default
> Sorry to be off topic.. got one. who despite prison for it and restraining orders moved in next door so Im having to leave here..but its ok all they want to be is my friend, well thats what they said in court.  
> 
> Any way thats why I hate when characters foist themselves on others because thats what they want, to hell to the wishes of anyone else..Kathys a good example.
> 
> How many babies!


I got the number of babies wrong! I found the post and it was actually 16 (which is still a surprising number!):

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...067#post841067

Sorry to hear about your stalker!  That must be very stressful for you...  :Sad:

----------

maidmarian (20-01-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> I got the number of babies wrong! I found the post and it was actually 16 (which is still a surprising number!):
> 
> http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?84978-Stacey-Slater-Branning-%28Lacey-Turner%29&p=841067#post841067
> 
> Sorry to hear about your stalker!  That must be very stressful for you...


16 is a lot of screaming sprogs on set  :Big Grin:  But as the one on screen never did I wondered at one point had the worst happened 

re stalker.. life lesson learnt, no good deed goes unpunished   :Ninja:

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

paranoia stacey picking up the baby with yellow cleaning gloves  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2016), sarah c (21-01-2016), tammyy2j (21-01-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Steph is ill and sleeping in the sick bed room.
Tiff is missing.
Jez tried to chat to BB but from what he said he got to the DR but was turfed straight back out.

Wheres Tiff then.

Everyone seemed to be gunning for Steph, leading on the poor ickle tattoo bedecked grown man model..yawn..shagger S T while in bed with Mad Meg was twisting the knife as per.

Why do they all shut up when G Zlister sticks her oar in? Mind you her gob has no volume control.

----------


## Splashy

Steph is ill and sleeping in the sick bed room.
Tiff is missing.
Jez tried to chat to BB but from what he said he got to the DR but was turfed straight back out.

Wheres Tiff then.

Everyone seemed to be gunning for Steph, leading on the poor ickle tattoo bedecked grown man model..yawn..shagger S T while in bed with Mad Meg was twisting the knife as per.

Why do they all shut up when G Zlister sticks her oar in? Mind you her gob has no volume control.

----------


## sarah c

> Steph is ill and sleeping in the sick bed room.
> Tiff is missing.
> Jez tried to chat to BB but from what he said he got to the DR but was turfed straight back out.
> 
> Wheres Tiff then.
> 
> Everyone seemed to be gunning for Steph, leading on the poor ickle tattoo bedecked grown man model..yawn..shagger S T while in bed with Mad Meg was twisting the knife as per.
> 
> Why do they all shut up when G Zlister sticks her oar in? Mind you her gob has no volume control.


 .????????????

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2016), flappinfanny (22-01-2016), parkerman (21-01-2016), Splashy (21-01-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Wrong forum...oops....It was CBB  reference..

my speech to text software has gone rogue.  :Crying:

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2016), flappinfanny (22-01-2016), Perdita (21-01-2016), sarah c (21-01-2016), tammyy2j (21-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Wrong forum...oops....It was CBB  reference..
> 
> my speech to text software has gone rogue.


 :Big Grin: 

Well, at least the confusion served to wake my brain up this dark January morning!  :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (22-01-2016), lizann (22-01-2016), maidmarian (21-01-2016), parkerman (21-01-2016), Rear window (21-01-2016), sarah c (21-01-2016), Splashy (21-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Well finally Martin does good and Stacey will get help, I think James did well in his scenes as Martin

I hope we see Belinda again

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2016), flappinfanny (22-01-2016), sarah c (22-01-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Hope Stacey gets the help she needs now.

----------

flappinfanny (22-01-2016), lizann (22-01-2016), maidmarian (22-01-2016), Rear window (22-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Well finally Martin does good and Stacey will get help, I think James did well in his scenes as Martin
> 
> I hope we see Belinda again


Yes finally. 

Belinda made a comment about her husband that was pointy. Maybe she's going to leave him and come and live on the square after all.

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2016), flappinfanny (22-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Well finally Martin does good and Stacey will get help, I think James did well in his scenes as Martin
> 
> I hope we see Belinda again


Yes finally. 

Belinda made a comment about her husband that was pointy. Maybe she's going to leave him and come and live on the square after all.

----------


## Splashy

A&E is not the place to take a mentally unwell person... you dial 999 and explain the issue and they will make sure of mental health care ..Jean knew that but would Martin listen. As for trying to rationalise with a suffering soul, is Martin really that stupid?

I rate this epp as ....aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh x 10

(hope I got the right forum this time)

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2016), parkerman (22-01-2016)

----------


## Splashy

A&E is not the place to take a mentally unwell person... you dial 999 and explain the issue and they will make sure of mental health care ..Jean knew that but would Martin listen. As for trying to rationalise with a suffering soul, is Martin really that stupid?

I rate this epp as ....aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh x 10

(hope I got the right forum this time)

----------


## Rear window

If the glass barrier had caused a cut it would have been a blinking nightmare.

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> If the glass barrier had caused a cut it would have been a blinking nightmare.


Did Kush and Shabs know that Martin was going to smash their glasses and then litter the pieces all over their floor!?

----------

Rear window (22-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> A&E is not the place to take a mentally unwell person... you dial 999 and explain the issue and they will make sure of mental health care ..Jean knew that but would Martin listen. As for trying to rationalise with a suffering soul, is Martin really that stupid?


As I've mentioned, I've been avoiding the Stacey storyline, but I watched the scenes where Martin persuaded her to go to the hospital. I was worrying the writers were making it look possible to rationalise with someone who's delusional!  Luckily, it was made clear later that Stacey is still completely out of touch with reality - despite the moment of clarity when she realised she's ill.

Yes, a crowded and rowdy place like an ER would be one of the worst places to take someone as scared as Stacey...  :Wal2l: 




> (hope I got the right forum this time)


You're in the right place today!  :Thumbsup: 




> Did Kush and Shabs know that Martin was going to smash their glasses and then litter the pieces all over their floor!?


I'm pretty sure they didn't.  :Big Grin: 

What a daft thing to do getting an unwell woman who's holding a baby to start smashing glasses!  I thought he was just going to put a row of (intact) glasses between them.

----------

flappinfanny (22-01-2016), parkerman (22-01-2016), Rear window (22-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Are we going to have a Rent boy storyline with Paul????

It will be interesting to see how this pans out with Paul.  I think they could do the storyline justice.  I think Paul has issues.  

A powerful episode.  The acting from Stacey and Martin was very good.  Patrick keep away from Claudette.  She will eat you alive, I don't want you to keel over and have a heart attack.  

One niggle those camera angles and stunts.  Not needed.  Rely on the writing and the acting, simple really.  Did the fog machine work over time in Walford?

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2016), Rear window (22-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Are we going to have a Rent boy storyline with Paul????
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this pans out with Paul.  I think they could do the storyline justice.  I think Paul has issues.


The encounter between Paul and his admirer in the alley completely passed me by until I saw it mentioned elsewhere.  :Embarrassment: 

It's time Paul got his own storyline.  I like the actor and want to see the character given some development.




> Patrick keep away from Claudette. She will eat you alive, I don't want you to keel over and have a heart attack.


I enjoyed the not-so-subtle double entendres between Claudette and Patrick.

----------

flappinfanny (23-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

really thought stacey was going to tell dr that god choose kush as father vessel in front of martin

----------


## flappinfanny

A very raw emotional episode. Only spoilt by Ryan's return. Why did Ryan have to return???? Whitney you *********g bitch!!!!! How can Ryan be any good to Lilly, he is on the run, a murderer. Go to Milton Keynes with the other puffer jacket trash. 

Again Lacey Turner proved her worth as did James Bye. I am actually liking Alfie since his return this time. I never thought I would say that. EE has had a very strong week.

NB - A lovely cameo appearance by Carolyn Pickles Playing the physiatrist beautifully.

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2016), sarah c (23-01-2016), Splashy (23-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Sublime episode of EastEnders tonight!

Stacey's receiving the help she needs at long last.  Lacey and James were on top form (as was Carolyn Pickles).

Paul, Pam and Les got some decent screen time.

I even enjoyed Kat and Alfie's scenes (I'm not usually a big fan).

Plus yet _another_ surprise appearance!  (I enjoyed seeing Ryan again even though I was dumbfounded at first by Whitney's betrayal.  However, I suppose it makes sense that her first loyalty would be to her brother if she thinks his daughter needs him.)

DTC is spoiling us.  :Thumbsup:

----------

flappinfanny (23-01-2016), Splashy (23-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Lily would be better off staying with Martin a much better role model than a Slutty Aunt and her murdering on the run brother. Ian Beale was right about his description of Witless Whitney describing her as 'a walking STD.'   :Cheer:

----------

Glen1 (23-01-2016), Splashy (23-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Lily would be better off staying with Martin a much better role model than a Slutty Aunt and her murdering on the run brother. Ian Beale was right about his description of Witless Whitney describing her as 'a walking STD.'


Ian's a pillock, and he can talk what with his habit of sleeping with prostitutes!

----------

flappinfanny (23-01-2016), Glen1 (23-01-2016), lizann (24-01-2016), maidmarian (23-01-2016), Splashy (23-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Ian's a pillock, and he can talk what with his habit of sleeping with prostitutes!


....and getting innocent people banged up for life.

Lacey Turner was absolutely brilliant last night. And has been throughout this whole episode. Can you imagine if Corrie had had this story line with Fiz!!!???

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2016), flappinfanny (23-01-2016), Glen1 (23-01-2016), lizann (24-01-2016), maidmarian (23-01-2016), Perdita (23-01-2016), Rear window (23-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

I will have to look up who Ryan is. 
It's no good for us people with shocking memories!  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

I will have to look up who Ryan is. 
It's no good for us people with shocking memories!  :Smile:

----------


## maidmarian

> ....and getting innocent people banged up for life.
> 
> Lacey Turner was absolutely brilliant last night. And has been throughout this whole episode. Can you imagine if Corrie had had this story line with Fiz!!!???


No!!!!!!
Too dreadful to.think about

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2016), flappinfanny (23-01-2016), Glen1 (23-01-2016), parkerman (23-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> ....and getting innocent people banged up for life.
> 
> Lacey Turner was absolutely brilliant last night. And has been throughout this whole episode. Can you imagine if Corrie had had this story line with Fiz!!!???


 :Rotfl:

----------


## Dazzle

> Lacey Turner was absolutely brilliant last night. And has been throughout this whole episode. Can you imagine if Corrie had had this story line with Fiz!!!???


It doesn't bear thinking about!  I don't think many actors could generate absolutely _no_ sympathy for a character whose child is suffering from cancer.  :Wal2l: 




> I will have to look up who Ryan is. 
> It's no good for us people with shocking memories!


My memory for soap storylines is appalling!  I'm always amazed at posters who can remember every detail of past plots and characters.  You can safely bet that if I've written in detail about something that happened more than a couple of years ago I've refreshed my memory with the help of Wikipedia.  :Big Grin: 

I remember Ryan as a bad boy but I liked him on the whole.  He was married to Janine but left her for Stacey when he found out Lily was his. He loved Lily (and Stacey) and was gutted when Stacey left with her.  He was a good brother to Whitney and (accidentally?) killed the man who forced her into prostitution, after which he went on the run.

Here's Ryan's wiki in case you haven't looked him up yet:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_Malloy

----------

parkerman (23-01-2016), Rear window (27-01-2016), Splashy (23-01-2016)

----------


## Splashy

I was thinking Matt Wiillis from mc busted! Oh boy have I meshed BB and soap forums again.  :Cartman:

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2016)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Lily would be better off staying with Martin a much better role model than a Slutty Aunt and her murdering on the run brother. Ian Beale was right about his description of Witless Whitney describing her as 'a walking STD.'


To be honest, Ryan isn't as dark than you think, if at all. Ryan is responsible for killing someone, by accident - dragged him into the sea with him, where he drowned - and that person was a pimp, trying to lure Whitney back.

----------

Dazzle (24-01-2016), flappinfanny (24-01-2016), parkerman (23-01-2016), Rear window (27-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

jean and ollie could take lily while stacey recovers, lily don't know ryan

----------

Dazzle (24-01-2016), Glen1 (24-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> To be honest, Ryan isn't as dark than you think, if at all. Ryan is responsible for killing someone, by accident - dragged him into the sea with him, where he drowned - and that person was a pimp, trying to lure Whitney back.


Thanks, forgot about that storyline. Good point.  But yet again who was at the bottom of it?  Witless!

GO TO MILTON KEYNES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please send her there DTC, I will even pretend and say you are a great producer, the best since sliced bread! :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

I'm willing to forgive Whitney a lot because of her history of abuse and exploitation (not that I think she needs forgiving for much, and certainly not for Ryan's involvement in her pimp's death).  As Dan says, Ryan's part is also understandable in the circumstances.

Unfortunately the writing for the character's been very poor at times. I'm hoping   Spoiler:    her upcoming infatuation with Mick  will be written sensitively and take into account her past.

Plus, I think she's a positive saint compared to the screeching harpy who brought her up (now there's a character I loathe!).  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Glen1 (24-01-2016), maidmarian (24-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> I'm willing to forgive Whitney a lot because of her history of abuse and exploitation (not that I think she needs forgiving for much, and certainly not for Ryan's involvement in her pimp's death).  As Dan says, Ryan's part is also understandable in the circumstances.
> 
> Unfortunately the writing for the character's been very poor at times. I'm hoping   Spoiler:    her upcoming infatuation with Mick  will be written sensitively and take into account her past.
> 
> Plus, I think she's a positive saint compared to the screeching harpy who brought her up (now there's a character I loathe!).


I agree re "harpy"!!
Once saw her in a reality /charity show on tv!!
She seemed even more screechy and nasty tempered
in that!!

----------

Dazzle (24-01-2016), flappinfanny (24-01-2016), Glen1 (24-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> jean and ollie could take lily while stacey recovers, lily don't know ryan


Well-its an idea Lizann!
I just hope that in real life - a child like Lily
wouldnt be placed with someone like Jean.

I feel every child deserves a chance and would
hope Lily would get that with someone who
could give her a period of certaintity and
security ?!
Not Jean(imo)

----------

Dazzle (24-01-2016), flappinfanny (24-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I agree re "harpy"!!
> Once saw her in a reality /charity show on tv!!
> She seemed even more screechy and nasty tempered
> in that!!


That doesn't surprise me at all, MM.

Apart from Dean, I can't remember being as relieved at an EastEnders' character's exit as I was when Bianca left.  :Cheer:

----------

Glen1 (24-01-2016), maidmarian (24-01-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

Stacey should be locked up forever.

----------


## parkerman

> Stacey should be locked up forever.


Thank you for that considered knowledgeable and compassionate insight into Stacey's condition. It is very much appreciated.

----------

Dazzle (24-01-2016), Glen1 (24-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> jean and ollie could take lily while stacey recovers, lily don't know ryan


Or even Shabham, Lily knows her more

----------

Rear window (27-01-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Its so good Martins not making it all about himself. But its ok cause Stacy is back on some sort of medication.. would that be the ones she stopped while pregnant! Poor Arty, he has a terminaly bod on one side and a screwed up mess on the other as non biological links and dont get me started on Carmel.

----------


## Splashy

Its so good Martins not making it all about himself. But its ok cause Stacy is back on some sort of medication.. would that be the ones she stopped while pregnant! Poor Arty, he has a terminaly bod on one side and a screwed up mess on the other as non biological links and dont get me started on Carmel.

----------


## Timalay

With all that money Alfie and Kat have you thought they would have a better car than that rubbish one.

----------

flappinfanny (26-01-2016), lizann (25-01-2016), Splashy (25-01-2016), tammyy2j (26-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> With all that money Alfie and Kat have you thought they would have a better car than that rubbish one.


THAT is NOT a rubbish car!!! It is a classic!!!  No longer produced!!!

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> With all that money Alfie and Kat have you thought they would have a better car than that rubbish one.


Mate had a black JPS one, great memories in that particular car, bought a 2.8i one myself and hated it.

But then bought a vauxual cav sri and worshiped it, all sheds but all better than new europ boxes.

----------


## lizann

alfie needs a reliable family car station wagon 

 ryan thinks he is best for lily, she don't know him

 i am shocked kat left this soon with stacey still in hospital and jean back in her own place, at least martin has godmother kathy (didn't know she was)

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016), tammyy2j (26-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

alfie needs a reliable family car station wagon 

 ryan thinks he is best for lily, she don't know him

 i am shocked kat left this soon with stacey still in hospital and jean back in her own place, at least martin has godmother kathy (didn't know she was)

----------


## parkerman

Martin was very lucky that the hospital Stacey is in allows flowers. Very few do and I don't suppose he checked first.

----------


## flappinfanny

Witless you stupid bitch. Look what you have done now. Just what Lilly wants a Father who is on the run for murder. Well done. A round of applause for the 'walking STD.' Martin needs to batter Ryan. No sympathy for Ryan whats so ever. None!!!!

A good episode tonight, I hate to say it but the scenes with Kathy and Martin were great. Lovely mention of Pauline and Arthur and a good exit for Kat and Alfie. The paul and Ben storyline is a bit flat and doesn't feel real as we have not seen the characters for such a long time and then up pops this storyline out of no where. Block story telling.   Are we to believe everything has been happening off screen? as this is one of DTC favourite devises.  

P.S  I am  looking forward to Abi getting her just desserts.  You have SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO got this coming.

----------

Rear window (27-01-2016), Splashy (27-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Whitney obviously wasn't expecting Ryan to want to take Lily!  Hopefully she's now regretting contacting Ryan so hastily. I wonder why he thinks it's a good idea to take his daughter?  He could have another partner by now who'd be happy to take her in I suppose. It'd be interesting to find out.  

I quite liked the fact that Whitney was so horrified at Ryan's actions lol.  It supports my argument that she's a decent person on the whole, but one who doesn't consider the consequences of her actions.  I think she could do with growing up a bit.  :Wal2l: 

Why on earth did Ian phone the headmaster of the boarding school on Christmas Day if they weren't intending on sending Bobby away until September?  Couldn't it have waited until after Christmas???  :Searchme: 

I really enjoyed the Kathy and Martin scenes.  Some reminiscing about old times was just what's needed for Martin to feel like a proper Fowler (as some of us spoke about recently on a different thread).  He should be integrated more into the Beale family.

Hopefully the Ben/Paul relationship will stop being neglected now. I thought they had promise as a couple at the beginning and think they could work long term.




> i am shocked kat left this soon with stacey still in hospital and jean back in her own place


Me too. I think that's very out of character of Kat!

----------

maidmarian (26-01-2016), Rear window (27-01-2016), Splashy (27-01-2016), tammyy2j (26-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> Whitney obviously wasn't expecting Ryan to want to take Lily!  Hopefully she's now regretting contacting Ryan so hastily. I wonder why he thinks it's a good idea to take his daughter?  He could have another partner by now who'd be happy to take her in I suppose. It'd be interesting to find out.  
> 
> I quite liked the fact that Whitney was so horrified at Ryan's actions lol.  It supports my argument that she's a decent person on the whole, but one who doesn't consider the consequences of her actions.  I think she could do with growing up a bit.


I shouldn't think so.  I mean, he's on the run for murder, so when would he have time to settle down and find a new girlfriend?    You can see the family resemblance between him and Whit; neither of them thinks first before they act.  Besides the fact that Lily doesn't know him, does he really think he can take a little girl on the run with him??? 




> Why on earth did Ian phone the headmaster of the boarding school on Christmas Day if they weren't intending on sending Bobby away until September?  Couldn't it have waited until after Christmas???


It was because he wants to send Bobby there ASAP, which I can understand, as Bobby is totally out of control. though I doubt sending him to that school is gonna help much.  




> Hopefully the Ben/Paul relationship will stop being neglected now. I thought they had promise as a couple at the beginning and think they could work long term.


I just want Ben to wake up and be honest with his sexuality finally. It never helps when you deny who you really are.  And personally I want that stuck-up crazy b**ch Abi to finally get it, too!  




> Me too. I think that's very out of character of Kat!


Yeah, I thought so, too, but they had to get rid of Kat and Alfie so that they could start filming that mini-series in Ireland due later this year.  I suppose it was the best exit the writers could come up with at the time.

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016), maidmarian (26-01-2016), Rear window (27-01-2016)

----------


## Timalay

> THAT is NOT a rubbish car!!! It is a classic!!!  No longer produced!!!


It was only a joke.

----------

Perdita (26-01-2016), Splashy (27-01-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> With all that money Alfie and Kat have you thought they would have a better car than that rubbish one.


OMG I grew up wanting that car so much.....a black Capri was my dream. 

if it was forsale now I'd be in there...

----------

Splashy (27-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> OMG I grew up wanting that car so much.....a black Capri was my dream. 
> 
> if it was forsale now I'd be in there...


I had 3 Capris in my time, 2 red though, one blue, not black but loved them  :Big Grin:

----------

sarah c (27-01-2016), Splashy (27-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I shouldn't think so.  I mean, he's on the run for murder, so when would he have time to settle down and find a new girlfriend?    You can see the family resemblance between him and Whit; neither of them thinks first before they act.  Besides the fact that Lily doesn't know him, does he really think he can take a little girl on the run with him???


He's probably living somewhere under a new identity, and could have a new family and a job.  Stacey was living with someone and working as a hairdresser when Kat found her if you remember.




> It was because he wants to send Bobby there ASAP, which I can understand, as Bobby is totally out of control. though I doubt sending him to that school is gonna help much.


You're probably right that Ian always intended to send Bobby to away as soon as possible.  It doesn't really negate my point about phoning the headmaster on Christmas Day though.  Who does that?  :Wal2l: 

Sending Bobby to boarding school could even worsen Bobby's behaviour, in the same way prison can turn slightly dodgy types into hardened criminals.




> I just want Ben to wake up and be honest with his sexuality finally. It never helps when you deny who you really are.  And personally I want that stuck-up crazy b**ch Abi to finally get it, too!


I'm still quite fond of Abi! However, I've got little sympathy with her in the Ben situation because she's been complicit in keeping him in the closet in her desperation to be a Mitchell.  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (26-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Both Jean and Kat abandoning Stacey seems so wrong and out of character

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016), flappinfanny (27-01-2016), lizann (26-01-2016), parkerman (26-01-2016), Ruffed_lemur (26-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> He's probably living somewhere under a new identity, and could have a new family and a job.  Stacey was living with someone and working as a hairdresser when Kat found her if you remember.


 Oh yeah, I forgot about that. Still don't know how that could have worked though. I mean you have to give your security code and national insurance number and everything nowadays when you start work.  




> You're probably right that Ian always intended to send Bobby to away as soon as possible.  It doesn't really negate my point about phoning the headmaster on Christmas Day though.  Who does that?


Ian apparently. 




> Sending Bobby to boarding school could even worsen Bobby's behaviour, in the same way prison can turn slightly dodgy types into hardened criminals.


Maybe, but it's not exactly prison. All he has to do is cause enough havoc and he can get expelled. Obviously you can't do that with prison. 

Bobby definitely needs discipline though.  He can't get that at home, as Jane is too soft-hearted and weak-willed. 




> I'm still quite fond of Abi! However, I've got little sympathy with her in the Ben situation because she's been complicit in keeping him in the closet in her desperation to be a Mitchell.


I wonder how she'd react if she found out that the clan she's devoted herself to is responsible for getting her dad in prison, and she helped them.  And the only reason she's with him is because I suspect she's still pining over Jay.  I'm sorry but I have no respect for her. She's an idiot who's dating a guy who she knows is gay yet believes it doesn't matter. 

I really hope to god that Ben goes through with it and admits the truth, but knowing EE he's probably gonna chicken out at the end. Seems to be their theme nowadays. First with Bobby, where everyone nearly finds out the truth, but of course then something unexpected happens and then everyone is none the wiser. Then with Fatboy's murder and Ronnie not knowing the truth.   Kat's secret son is about the only secret that has truly gotten found out.

----------

flappinfanny (27-01-2016), parkerman (26-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Abi is desperate to be loved I do feel some bit sorry for her but in his own way Ben does love her just not romantically 

I wish Lauren has told Abi the truth about Max and Ben 

I do think Abi could catch Ben with Paul and still turn a blind eye

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016), flappinfanny (27-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Oh yeah, I forgot about that. Still don't know how that could have worked though. I mean you have to give your security code and national insurance number and everything nowadays when you start work.


I've no idea how people live under false identities, but some seem to find a way - even in real life.  Stealing the identity of a dead child is a method that's often depicted in fiction.




> Maybe, but it's not exactly prison. All he has to do is cause enough havoc and he can get expelled. Obviously you can't do that with prison.


He might learn to hide his real nature better and avoid getting expelled.  It'll all depend if he likes it there and wants to stay.  I think he could meet like-minded boys he can learn from (which is why I compared it to prison).




> I wonder how she'd react if she found out that the clan she's devoted herself to is responsible for getting her dad in prison, and she helped them.  And the only reason she's with him is because I suspect she's still pining over Jay.  I'm sorry but I have no respect for her. She's an idiot who's dating a guy who she knows is gay yet believes it doesn't matter. 
> 
> I really hope to god that Ben goes through with it and admits the truth, but knowing EE he's probably gonna chicken out at the end. Seems to be their theme nowadays. First with Bobby, where everyone nearly finds out the truth, but of course then something unexpected happens and then everyone is none the wiser. Then with Fatboy's murder and Ronnie not knowing the truth.   Kat's secret son is about the only secret that has truly gotten found out.


Like tammyy2j says, Abi's desperate to be loved and be part of a family.  She never felt wanted by her own family.  It's quite sad when you think about it which is why I can't hate her.  She knows deep down Ben's gay of course, but has deluded herself (with his help) that it was just a phase he's now over.  They're both guilty of using each other for their own ends, but at the same time I believe they both care for each other so I feel quite sorry for both of them.

I agree Ben won't admit the truth when Abi returns.  Paul's now been dragged into the mess too.  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

I was quite surprised when Paul told Ben he loved him, thought Ben would say it first as to me their "relationship" is more about getting frisky even in the funeral parlour than deep and emotional

----------

flappinfanny (27-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I was quite surprised when Paul told Ben he loved him, thought Ben would say it first as to me their "relationship" is more about getting frisky even in the funeral parlour than deep and emotional


I was quite surprised too.  It's natural for feelings to develop when two people are sleeping together, especially in this case where neither of them had romantic feelings for anyone else.  The trouble is most of the relationship's happened off screen.

----------


## lizann

drunk phil funny and how much more of whitney, kick her out carters

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016), flappinfanny (27-01-2016), tammyy2j (27-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> drunk phil funny and how much more of whitney, kick her out carters


I wouldn't mind if she was apologetic about Ryan stealing the money!  :Wal2l: 

That fight at the end did make me laugh. It was soooo obvious Mick and Linda would walk in!  :Big Grin: 

I don't think it's realistic that Ryan's still literally "on the run" after five years. I suppose he had to be written as desperate in order to cause maximum trouble for Whitney. 

Strange that Martin seems to have forgotten it was only yesterday he was the one swearing to unite Stacey and Arthur. I did like the way he dealt with Ryan though.

I wonder if it'll be another five years until we see Whitney's brother again?

----------

flappinfanny (27-01-2016), maidmarian (27-01-2016), Rear window (27-01-2016), Splashy (27-01-2016), tammyy2j (27-01-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> drunk phil funny and how much more of whitney, kick her out carters


And so say all of us!

Another good episode, if this carries on we can forgive most of 2015.   :Big Grin:  

Nothing else to add really, phil was  brilliant drunk, the Kathy scenes with Martin were excellent, Shabnam is almost in line to be a saint and Martin has really grown on me. Couldn't stop laughing at Jay pretending to be Abi. 

I was hoping Nancy was going to batter Witless, the pikey trollop. Lee is better off without her. The only good bit of Ryan was when he came out of the shower/bath with that towel. I was almost licking my lips like Babe.   :Smile:

----------

Splashy (27-01-2016), tammyy2j (27-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Well it appears having got rid of Dean (the previous not-so-nice bearded bloke) we now have a new not-so-nice bearded bloke.

Poor Lily. 
Poor Martin - not coping with housework and laundry, has no one offered to go and help him yet other than his godmum kathy going to hospital with him. 

Shabs is lovely even if she did have a bit of a rant at Stacey. 

The robbery and fight was just silly. They should be brave and just write people out rather than taint them.

----------

Dazzle (27-01-2016), Splashy (27-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Well it appears having got rid of Dean (the previous not-so-nice bearded bloke) we now have a new not-so-nice bearded bloke.

Poor Lily. 
Poor Martin - not coping with housework and laundry, has no one offered to go and help him yet other than his godmum kathy going to hospital with him. 

Shabs is lovely even if she did have a bit of a rant at Stacey. 

The robbery and fight was just silly. They should be brave and just write people out rather than taint them.

----------


## Splashy

I have to say, Im poorly sighted and for a horifying second I thought Matt Willis was back.  :Cartman:

----------

Dazzle (27-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Well it appears having got rid of Dean (the previous not-so-nice bearded bloke) we now have a new not-so-nice bearded bloke.
> 
> Poor Lily. 
> Poor Martin - not coping with housework and laundry, has no one offered to go and help him yet other than his godmum kathy going to hospital with him. 
> 
> Shabs is lovely even if she did have a bit of a rant at Stacey. 
> 
> The robbery and fight was just silly. They should be brave and just write people out rather than taint them.


Where is Rebecca, is she away at boarding school?

I think Sonia helps Martin by minding Arthur or Lily, I think that was mentioned 

I really like new Martin, I think James is doing very well as Martin 

Anyone else think there was a hint of a spark of chemistry between Ryan and Nancy besides me, I do like her with Tamwar but they have gone boring and stale lately

----------


## sarah c

> Anyone else think there was a hint of a spark of chemistry between Ryan and Nancy besides me, I do like her with Tamwar but they have gone boring and stale lately


yes I got that too..???

----------


## Dazzle

> Well it appears having got rid of Dean (the previous not-so-nice bearded bloke) we now have a new not-so-nice bearded bloke.


I don't think Ryan is anywhere near as bad as Dean. I took him to be desperate rather than outright villainous during this brief return. I'd be quite happy to see him come back full time. Whitney could do with some family in Walford.




> The robbery and fight was just silly. They should be brave and just write people out rather than taint them.


Are you talking about Whitney?  If so, I agree. She was once a fantastic character who's been through so much, and it saddens me that she's being written in such a way that many viewers have zero sympathy for her.

----------


## Rear window

> I don't think Ryan is anywhere near as bad as Dean. I took him to be desperate rather than outright villainous during this brief return. I'd be quite happy to see him come back full time. Whitney could do with some family in Walford.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Whitney?  If so, I agree. She was once a fantastic character who's been through so much, and it saddens me that she's being written in such a way that many viewers have zero sympathy for her.


Yes Poor Whitney has had such a lot of storyline to end up being sort of dirtied like this is wrong.

Presumably there was an inquest for the bloke who drowned (?Think thats what I read) so are the police looking for him or not?

----------

Dazzle (27-01-2016), maidmarian (27-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> I don't think Ryan is anywhere near as bad as Dean. I took him to be desperate rather than outright villainous during this brief return. I'd be quite happy to see him come back full time. Whitney could do with some family in Walford.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Whitney?  If so, I agree. She was once a fantastic character who's been through so much, and it saddens me that she's being written in such a way that many viewers have zero sympathy for her.


Yes Poor Whitney has had such a lot of storyline to end up being sort of dirtied like this is wrong.

Presumably there was an inquest for the bloke who drowned (?Think thats what I read) so are the police looking for him or not?

----------


## Dazzle

> I have to say, Im poorly sighted and for a horifying second I thought Matt Willis was back.


Poor you, that must have been a stressful few seconds!  :Big Grin: 




> I really like new Martin, I think James is doing very well as Martin


He is, and for the first time I'm now invested in him and Stacey as a couple.  I hope they survive the paternity revelation (whenever that happens).

----------

maidmarian (28-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Where is Rebecca, is she away at boarding school?


Rebecca was in the last episode (or was it the one before? - anyway in the last couple of days.)

----------


## Dazzle

> Presumably there was an inquest for the bloke who drowned (?Think thats what I read) so are the police looking for him or not?


Yes, he drowned when they both fell in the sea during a fight on a pier.

I don't there was ever any follow up on screen. Lee said yesterday that it wasn't murder and that Ryan would have been OK if he hadn't panicked and run, which is pretty much what I remember.

----------


## lizann

was ryan not already away from square on run before killing lip the pimp, did janine fit him up,  i could be wrong

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

I don't really understand why Ryan's life is that bad. Stacey committed murder and years down the line, had a job and a place to live. Although I am not sure whether Stacey was wanted by police or not - if someone could tell me, cheers.

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't really understand why Ryan's life is that bad. Stacey committed murder and years down the line, had a job and a place to live. Although I am not sure whether Stacey was wanted by police or not - if someone could tell me, cheers.


I agree about Ryan and said as much earlier in the thread.

Stacey was definitely wanted by the police for stabbing Janine (which she didn't actually do - Janine set her up).  I suppose Ryan must be wanted by the police, but I'm not sure for what exactly because he didn't deliberately kill Whitney's pimp as far as I can recall.  Even if he is wanted for murder, the police aren't going to be actively searching for him after five years.  If Stacey can settle down and get a job under an assumed identity, so can he.

Basically, I think his desperation was just a plot device to make matters worse for Whitney.

----------

maidmarian (28-01-2016), parkerman (27-01-2016), Rear window (28-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> I agree about Ryan and said as much earlier in the thread.
> 
> Stacey was definitely wanted by the police for stabbing Janine (which she didn't actually do - Janine set her up).  I suppose Ryan must be wanted by the police, but I'm not sure for what exactly because he didn't deliberately kill Whitney's pimp as far as I can recall.  Even if he is wanted for murder, the police aren't going to be actively searching for him after five years.  If Stacey can settle down and get a job under an assumed identity, so can he.
> 
> Basically, I think his desperation was just a plot device to make matters worse for Whitney.


I thought Stacey was wanted for the murder of Archie Mitchell?

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought Stacey was wanted for the murder of Archie Mitchell?


No, the police weren't aware of Stacey's guilt at that time.  Janine (who hated Stacey) found out about it but had no proof, so she stabbed herself and made it look like Stacey had done it.

When Kat found Stacey living in London several years later, Janine was about to go on trial for Michael's murder. She made a deal with Kat that she'd clear Stacey's name in return for Kat's testimony that it was Alice who murdered Michael.  Stacey then decided to admit to murdering Archie because she could no longer live with the guilt.

----------

lizann (28-01-2016), parkerman (28-01-2016), Perdita (28-01-2016), Rear window (28-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Remember there's a second episode of EastEnders on tonight at 8.30pm (repeated on BBC3 at 10.35pm).  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> No, the police weren't aware of Stacey's guilt at that time.  Janine (who hated Stacey) found out about it but had no proof, so she stabbed herself and made it look like Stacey had done it.
> 
> When Kat found Stacey living in London several years later, Janine was about to go on trial for Michael's murder. She made a deal with Kat that she'd clear Stacey's name in return for Kat's testimony that it was Alice who murdered Michael.  Stacey then decided to admit to murdering Archie because she could no longer live with the guilt.


 is alice still in prison?

 mick giving it all large to ryan :Stick Out Tongue:  is linda preferring girlie whitney to tomboy daughter nancy, is lee depression gone and forgotten about

----------


## storyseeker1

Wll, Ian's a complete moron, but then again it's not like we didn't know that.  I can't believe he didn't tell the headmistress about Bobby's behaviour.  I mean, I get he doesn't want to indicate that his son's a murderer, but he should have told her about his temper and the fact he's been spoilt.  School's need to know that sort of stuff.  What if he attacks another student?

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2016), flappinfanny (01-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I was very pleasantly surprised to see Ryan return so he could be redeemed. Lovely scenes between him, Whitney and Mick. I still feel sympathy for Whitney despite the kiss. I'd be surprised if she _didn't_ fall a little bit in love with Mick after the way he supported both herself and Ryan.  I bet he's the type of father figure she's always craved.  Mick the hero!  :Cheer: 

(However, my sympathy will soon wear thin if she's going to make a play for him... )

I wonder if Ryan turning himself in is laying the groundwork for a future return?  I'd like to see Whitney's brother and Lily's father back on the square.  He truly loves them both.

Bobby looked happily ensconced in his new school. He may be a little too much in his element there...  :EEK!: 

It's nice to see Les and Pam tentatively growing closer again.




> is alice still in prison?


No, Janine surprisingly felt guilty when Alice attempted suicide, so she admitted to killing Michael but managed to persuade the jury she was the victim and got off.  

(As an aside, Max was all for Kat perjuring herself and getting his innocent niece sent down so that his beloved Stacey could return. Maybe his current predicament is a touch of karma?  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------

lizann (28-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

Part 2 was a lot more exciting!  I enjoyed the scenes with Phil and the hospital. Of course, Phil's not gonna stop drinking (alcoholics never do at first). I'm willing to bet Louise is gonna be the one whose liver can save Phil's life.  

Poor Ronnie. Seems like she's having to deal with one bad thing after another. 

I'm glad Mick told L about what happened with Whit. Far as I know, they're the first couple on EE who have ever been straight with one another.  I think it's a bit stupid of them, though, for keeping Whit in the house. She's clearly not over Mick.

----------

flappinfanny (01-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Yes, it was definitely the right decision by the writers that Mick be straight with Linda. We need have no fear that he'll be tempted by Whitney if she's determined to have him.  

I thought I detected I detected a bunny boiler-ish glint in her eye at the end of the second episode. I really hope they don't go down that route...  :Wal2l:

----------

flappinfanny (01-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

im annoyed at mick and linda, their own kids nancy and lee should be their top priority and concern, f%ck whitney and ryan they are not their concern hate this goody two shoes help everyone carters is annoying - ok rant over now

----------


## Dazzle

> im annoyed at mick and linda, their own kids nancy and lee should be their top priority and concern, f%ck whitney and ryan they are not their concern hate this goody two shoes help everyone carters is annoying - ok rant over now


The way Mick dealt with Ryan was partly a clever ploy to get his money back. It wasn't only about him being a goody two shoes. Mick was using his noggin! 

_(I totally heard that last sentence in Danny Dyer's voice! )_

----------

flappinfanny (01-02-2016), maidmarian (29-01-2016), tammyy2j (31-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> The way Mick dealt with Ryan was partly a clever ploy to get his money back. It wasn't only about him being a goody two shoes. Mick was using his noggin! 
> 
> _(I totally heard that last sentence in Danny Dyer's voice! )_


 mick should have called the filth on ryan straight off, he owed whit nothing she isn't with lee long

----------

flappinfanny (01-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

> The way Mick dealt with Ryan was partly a clever ploy to get his money back. It wasn't only about him being a goody two shoes. Mick was using his noggin! 
> 
> _(I totally heard that last sentence in Danny Dyer's voice! )_


 mick should have called the filth on ryan straight off, he owed whit nothing she isn't with lee long

----------


## Dazzle

> mick should have called the filth on ryan straight off, he owed whit nothing she isn't with lee long


I probably would have called the police in Mick's shoes. However, he's fond of Whitney and thinks of her like family because Lee loves her, so I can understand why he hesitated.

I think Lee and Whitney have been together a fair while now.

----------

flappinfanny (01-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am glad Mick told Linda as soon as possible about Whitney but I think letting her stay living with them is wrong as Whitney's feelings for Mick are very strong, she loves him

I did laugh at Honey having a Carrie moment with her bloody dress after Phil  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Has Les given up dressing in ladies clothes now he lives at Billy's flat, is all his dresses at his place with Pam, I do hope they back together soon

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2016), flappinfanny (01-02-2016), Glen1 (01-02-2016), maidmarian (31-01-2016), Perdita (31-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

The bloody thing was disgusting and sort of funny with how Honey handled it.

Ryan giving himself up was good - I thought that Mick did a good job with him.

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2016), flappinfanny (01-02-2016), Glen1 (01-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

The bloody thing was disgusting and sort of funny with how Honey handled it.

Ryan giving himself up was good - I thought that Mick did a good job with him.

----------


## flappinfanny

Just caught up on Thursday's double bill. A good set of episodes. Steve McFadden should get  every award going, superb. It was pretty hard hitting stuff with the blood, poor Honey her dress. Nice scenes with Les and Pam and as always Shabnam was in another class.  :Bow:

----------

Dazzle (01-02-2016), Glen1 (01-02-2016), Rear window (01-02-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> The bloody thing was disgusting and sort of funny with how Honey handled it.
> 
> Ryan giving himself up was good - I thought that Mick did a good job with him.


esophageal varices was what Phil had I think?

starts with a bit of dark stained coughing and then erupts, its when you erode the throat with alcohol

----------

Dazzle (01-02-2016), Glen1 (01-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I thought Phil was auditioning for the part of Robert Crawley....

----------

Dazzle (01-02-2016), Glen1 (01-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought Phil was auditioning for the part of Robert Crawley....


That scene made me think of Downton Abbey too!  However, Lord Grantham projectile vomiting blood was a lot more shocking and horrifying than Phil doing so.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (01-02-2016), parkerman (01-02-2016), Perdita (01-02-2016), tammyy2j (02-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

i wouldn't eat gourmet curry fish fingers where my smalls would be washed, why couldn't they use massod house or massod stall

----------

Dazzle (01-02-2016), parkerman (02-02-2016), Rear window (02-02-2016), tammyy2j (02-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm getting really fed up of Shabnam and Kush breaking up every five minutes. Given their very complicated situation, I can understand why their relationship is crumbling (plus they weren't very strong to begin with), but I'm starting to find it irritatingly repetitive viewing.  :Wal2l: 

Sweet scene with Stacey and Arthur.  :Smile: 

I'm shocked nearly all of Phil's family have abandoned him in his hour of need. He thoroughly deserves it of course, but he's been forgiven _so_ many times before it's feeling a bit unrealistic to me that they decide to dig their heels in when he's at death's door.  :Ponder:

----------

parkerman (02-02-2016), tammyy2j (02-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why is Jay and Ben so against Phil, I understand Sharon is mad over Denny, is Ben still mad over Kathy being alive 

Is Denise and Patrick living with Kim?

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Why is Jay and Ben so against Phil, I understand Sharon is mad over Denny, is Ben still mad over Kathy being alive


I think they're angry about his recent drunken behaviour. However, given the very long list of wrongdoings they've previously forgiven, along with the fact that he's an alcoholic, I find it a strange time for them to decide to turn their backs on him.




> Is Denise and Patrick living with Kim?


They're just staying while the building work to separate the two houses that make up the B&B is being done.

----------

tammyy2j (02-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Shirley was going to go check on Linda and apologise, again I was wrong  :Wal2l: 

Can the writers put in one scene of Shirley apologising to Linda

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2016), lizann (02-02-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> I thought Shirley was going to go check on Linda and apologise, again I was wrong 
> 
> Can the writers put in one scene of Shirley apologising to Linda


If they were gonna do that, they probably would have done by now.  I think it's gonna be one of those things that they're just gonna skip over.

----------


## Rear window

Ronnie "I'll get you a new liver even if I have to go out and get you one myself..."

I wouldn't put it past her!

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2016), Dougie (04-02-2016), lizann (02-02-2016), parkerman (02-02-2016), tammyy2j (02-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Ronnie "I'll get you a new liver even if I have to go out and get you one myself..."

I wouldn't put it past her!

----------


## Dazzle

Tuesday's episode was a rare chance for both Nitin Ganatra and Diane Parish to shine.  Both their characters are badly underused, particularly Denise in the last couple of years.

I thought the actress who played Hannah was very good. I assume there's a lot more to come with her story.  When I saw the "five" on Ronnie's cheque, I thought at first she'd given them five hundred thousand pounds!  (In my defence, she had just implied to Honey that she was made of money!  :Embarrassment: )  However, I rewound and saw she'd actually given them five thousand.  :Big Grin:

----------

Rear window (03-02-2016), tammyy2j (03-02-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

Nope. No way is Dean gonna plead guilty.  If he had a conscience, it would have shown up by now.  Geez, even tonight he was starting to deny the charges yet again. 

I wonder what Shabs is gonna ask Kush? 

God Tam, you have got to be the biggest idiot in the history of the entire world! What is wrong with him?!  Nancy was practically  begging to get back together with him, and he just let her go?!

----------

Dazzle (05-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

was honey babysitting arthur

----------


## Dazzle

> Nope. No way is Dean gonna plead guilty.  If he had a conscience, it would have shown up by now.  Geez, even tonight he was starting to deny the charges yet again.


He's definitely not going to grow a conscience now, but he might plead guilty to regain Shirley's approval. He's terrified deep down of being abandoned by her again.  Plus

  Spoiler:    he's up in court in tomorrow's episode and I haven't read anything about a big trial, so I think it's likely he'll plead guilty for that reason alone.  

The writers might have him do a last minute u-turn in the remorse department to allow them wriggle room for his redemption in the future.  It wouldn't exactly be realistic if that happened given his attitude so far though!   




> God Tam, you have got to be the biggest idiot in the history of the entire world! What is wrong with him?!  Nancy was practically  begging to get back together with him, and he just let her go?!


I'm glad I wasn't the only one to be annoyed at him. I think we were expected to sympathise when he wept after Nancy had left, but I just thought he'd really let her down again. She couldn't have done more to give him the message she didn't want to break up. All he needed to do was show he cared.  :Wal2l: 

I've found him quite unlikable recently.

----------

maidmarian (05-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

It was enjoyable to see Lucas, and unnerving to see poor Denise having to stop herself from falling under his spell.  Did I pick up a hint he could try to appeal on the grounds of insanity at the time of his crimes?  :EEK!: 

I'm not sure of the legalities of something like that though. I can't remember his original plea, and all it says in Wikipedia is that he was sentenced to life.

----------

flappinfanny (08-02-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> He's definitely not going to grow a conscience now, but he might plead guilty to regain Shirley's approval. He's terrified deep down of being abandoned by her again. 
> 
> The writers might have him do a last minute u-turn in the remorse department to allow them wriggle room for his redemption in the future.  It wouldn't exactly be realistic if that happened given his attitude so far though!


Well, that would be typical Dean behaviour, given his mommy complex.  And it would also be EE through and through. They rarely do anything realistic lately. Keeping Bobby's secret this long, Dean's reactions during the year... Sometimes I wonder if they do as much research as they claim they do. 




> I'm glad I wasn't the only one to be annoyed at him. I think we were expected to sympathise when he wept after Nancy had left, but I just thought he'd really let her down again. She couldn't have done more to give him the message she didn't want to break up. All he needed to do was show he cared.
> 
> I've found him quite unlikable recently.


Ugh! He drives me mad. I wish they'd get rid of his character, especially after tonight. I hate him for what he's put Nancy through, and he is such a whinger it makes me wanna strangle him!

----------

flappinfanny (08-02-2016), maidmarian (05-02-2016), parkerman (05-02-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> It was enjoyable to see Lucas, and unnerving to see poor Denise having to stop herself from falling under his spell.  Did I pick up a hint he could try to appeal on the grounds of insanity at the time of his crimes? 
> 
> I'm not sure of the legalities of something like that though. I can't remember his original plea, and all it says in Wikipedia is that he was sentenced to life.


Well, he was definitely insane at the time. Whether he still is now or not remains to be seen.  I can't think how he would be able to get out though.  I know I just said that EE rarely does anything realistically lately, but getting Lucas out of prison, after the murder of THREE people???!  There is just no way that would happen in real life! The legal system isn't THAT bad!  

Even if he was insane, he would have to go through all the legal channels, get psychiatric treatment, and still have to serve out a minimum time.

----------

flappinfanny (08-02-2016), Glen1 (06-02-2016), maidmarian (05-02-2016), parkerman (05-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Sometimes I wonder if they do as much research as they claim they do.


I think we've all wondered that!  If they do the research, they then proceed to completely ignore it most of the time.




> Ugh! He drives me mad. I wish they'd get rid of his character, especially after tonight. I hate him for what he's put Nancy through, and he is such a whinger it makes me wanna strangle him!


I usually like Tamwar, but I wouldn't be sorry to see him go at the moment. Perhaps he could use Shabnam's ticket to Pakistan?

----------

flappinfanny (08-02-2016), Glen1 (06-02-2016), maidmarian (05-02-2016), Rear window (05-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Well, he was definitely insane at the time. Whether he still is now or not remains to be seen.  I can't think how he would be able to get out though.  I know I just said that EE rarely does anything realistically lately, but getting Lucas out of prison, after the murder of THREE people???!  There is just no way that would happen in real life! The legal system isn't THAT bad!  
> 
> Even if he was insane, he would have to go through all the legal channels, get psychiatric treatment, and still have to serve out a minimum time.


I completely agree, and I don't think the idea would have entered my head if I hadn't read  
  Spoiler:    that he'll be returning in the spring.  The article actually uses the words "_paving the way for him to return in the spring_", although it doesn't give any details. That sounds like more than just another brief appearance or two from prison!  :EEK!:

----------

flappinfanny (08-02-2016), Glen1 (06-02-2016), maidmarian (05-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

the look lucas gave dean, could he kill again

----------


## storyseeker1

> I completely agree, and I don't think the idea would have entered my head if I hadn't read  
>   Spoiler:    that he'll be returning in the spring.  The article actually uses the words "_paving the way for him to return in the spring_", although it doesn't give any details. That sounds like more than just another brief appearance or two from prison!


I hope that's all it is. The idea of him returning is just too ridiculous and completely unrealistic.

----------

Glen1 (06-02-2016), maidmarian (05-02-2016), Perdita (05-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I hope that's all it is. The idea of him returning is just too ridiculous and completely unrealistic.


 Perhaps he had the same forensic "expert" at his trial as Tracy in Corrie did at hers.......

----------

flappinfanny (08-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Jade was right to be angry and upset. Shabs needs to stop running away.
Tam and Nancy breaking up was a bit weak - but he had got the cold shoulder from her parents the previous night and probably feels he did let her down.

----------

Dazzle (05-02-2016), Glen1 (06-02-2016), lizann (05-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Jade was right to be angry and upset. Shabs needs to stop running away.
Tam and Nancy breaking up was a bit weak - but he had got the cold shoulder from her parents the previous night and probably feels he did let her down.

----------


## parkerman

Tam has a very low opinion of himself. In spite of what most say on here, I do feel sorry for him. I think he just feels, as he said last night, that Nancy is out of his league. He doesn't want to intentionally hurt her, he just doesn't feel good enough for her. He knows he's a bit of a geek and doesn't have the confidence to break free from this.

----------

Dazzle (05-02-2016), Glen1 (06-02-2016), maidmarian (05-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Jade was right to be angry and upset. Shabs needs to stop running away.


I silently cheered Jade when she didn't pull any punches with Shabnam. I know the latter's in a very painful situation with Arthur, Zaair's tragic death and the news of her inability to conceive again, but she gave no thought to the child she'd abandoned once already.

----------


## Rear window

> I silently cheered Jade when she didn't pull any punches with Shabnam. I know the latter's in a very painful situation with Arthur, Zaair's tragic death and the news of her inability to conceive again, but she gave no thought to the child she'd abandoned once already.


Yes the fact she isn't in a nice white coat that ties your arms up is remarkable.  She's had an awful time. It is easy to lose sight of the positives when the negatives come at you top speed. She has the chance to work on her relationship with Jade and get her back properly in her life, but overwhelmed by Zaair and now Arthur.. she is sinking and the person who should have been her lifeboat is the one throwing her overboard.

----------

Dazzle (05-02-2016), flappinfanny (08-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> I silently cheered Jade when she didn't pull any punches with Shabnam. I know the latter's in a very painful situation with Arthur, Zaair's tragic death and the news of her inability to conceive again, but she gave no thought to the child she'd abandoned once already.


Yes the fact she isn't in a nice white coat that ties your arms up is remarkable.  She's had an awful time. It is easy to lose sight of the positives when the negatives come at you top speed. She has the chance to work on her relationship with Jade and get her back properly in her life, but overwhelmed by Zaair and now Arthur.. she is sinking and the person who should have been her lifeboat is the one throwing her overboard.

----------


## Dazzle

> Tam has a very low opinion of himself. In spite of what most say on here, I do feel sorry for him. I think he just feels, as he said last night, that Nancy is out of his league. He doesn't want to intentionally hurt her, he just doesn't feel good enough for her. He knows he's a bit of a geek and doesn't have the confidence to break free from this.


I totally understand your point and would have sympathised with Tamwar if he hadn't been downright cruel to Nancy - even though it was unintentional.  I already felt he was being pushy and insincere with her before last night, which didn't help his case.  I do think that behaviour's been out of character however and I'm sure their split won't last long.

----------

Glen1 (06-02-2016), parkerman (05-02-2016), tammyy2j (07-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes the fact she isn't in a nice white coat that ties your arms up is remarkable.  She's had an awful time. It is easy to lose sight of the positives when the negatives come at you top speed. She has the chance to work on her relationship with Jade and get her back properly in her life, but overwhelmed by Zaair and now Arthur.. she is sinking and the person who should have been her lifeboat is the one throwing her overboard.


Agreed. Hopefully it was a wake up call to get her to prioritise working on her relationship with Jade and find some happiness. I still want her to get custody eventually.

----------

Rear window (05-02-2016)

----------


## Timalay

Brilliant scenes with Stacy and Shabnam.

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2016), lizann (07-02-2016), Rear window (05-02-2016), tammyy2j (07-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am going to miss Shabham and Jade  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2016), lizann (07-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

oh I have just cried through most of that episode.

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

why did shirley give jade to shabnam

 kush free now for stacey

----------


## lizann

why did shirley give jade to shabnam

 kush free now for stacey

----------


## Dazzle

Well that was highly emotive! I feel stunned after watching Shabnam's last episode.  :Crying: 




> oh I have just cried through most of that episode.


Me too!  I went through a whole load of tissues. I'm gutted Rakhee's left, but at least she left on a high. She's made the character of Shabnam a pivotal and complex one in her two short years in EastEnders.  I'm sure she'll go on to great things.  :Bow: 




> why did shirley give jade to shabnam


She did the right thing for once. It's redeemed her somewhat in my eyes.


Storyseeker was correct about Dean pleading not guilty.  :Clap: 

I really wanted this to be the end of the rape storyline!  At least Dean stayed true to his character I suppose, and there's always a chance he'll change his plea.  He wasn't happy about losing Shirley's support.


Kudos to the writer of that episode. It was perfect!  :Cheer:

----------

flappinfanny (08-02-2016), Glen1 (06-02-2016), maidmarian (06-02-2016), parkerman (06-02-2016), Rear window (06-02-2016), tammyy2j (07-02-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

Well, I called it. I knew Dean was never gonna plead guilty. The time for him growing a conscience has long since past.  I pity poor Shirley, though I don't know why she was so shocked.  The woman is obviously too gullible when it comes to him.  Loved the part where he was denied bail and taken down! Strange, though, as I also thought the rape storyline would be finished here, as I thought Matt Di Angelo was finished with EE now. But I guess they're gonna keep this dragging on for a while longer, which I suppose is realistic when it comes to courts and hearings. Even in real life, solicitors and judges etc keep it going on and on and on and on...  

His hearing is set for June?  So I'm guessing that if we see Dean again, it probably won't be until around then. 

It was sad to see Shabs go, but it was a sweet departure for her and Jade.  I am sorry to see Jade go, though, even more. I liked seeing scenes with her, Shirley etc. But Kush was the one I felt most sorry for. Even at the end he kept trying to reach Shabs as she drove away. 

I'm liking the sound of Jordan even less and less, but part of me is actually rooting for Denise to try and help him.  I know that it seems more likely that they're gonna write Jordan as a villain, but he's still a kid. He's been through a lot, what with his mum murdered by his dad and everything. It's really no wonder he turned out like he has.   And I don't like the way people are quick to write him off.  I understand why his aunt turned her back on him, as she had her family, and I understand why everyone's so hesitant...but they still shouldn't be so quick to turn their backs on him until they've at least met him and given him a chance.  I like to think that there's hope for everyone.  Maybe not for Dean, as he's had his fair share of chances that he's blown, but with Jordan who has yet to make an appearance there's still hope.

I mean, for all I know Jordan may do a Dean and turn out bad anyway, but everyone deserves help when they need it, and Jordan certainly sounds like someone in desperate need of help.  If they do nothing then there's no hope for him, but everyone should at least "try" to help someone redeem themselves.

----------

maidmarian (07-02-2016)

----------


## LollyCarpenter

What a sad episode, I cried through the last few scenes.  Shabs was my favourite character and I felt so bad for Kush even though he cheated on her.  I suppose now the way is clear Kush and Stacey will be together, not something I'd look forward to at all.  I was glad though that Shirley  did the right and unselfish thing in the end and let Jade be with her mother.  And my other favourite couple, Tamwar and Nancy broke up, too.   :Sad:

----------

flappinfanny (08-02-2016), Glen1 (07-02-2016), Rear window (07-02-2016), tammyy2j (07-02-2016)

----------


## Glen1

Agree sad to see Shabs leave , good decision from Shirley and found out Jade's view. I just wish the transfer of Jade from Shirley to Shabs could have been handled with more account taken of the legal process,even if there was a delay in Jade's departure,fora aweek or so. Having said that the original court order decision process was unrealistic.

----------

Dazzle (07-02-2016), flappinfanny (08-02-2016), lizann (07-02-2016), maidmarian (07-02-2016), parkerman (07-02-2016), Perdita (07-02-2016), Rear window (07-02-2016), tammyy2j (07-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

felt their exits was rushed, rahkee is a big loss great actress

----------

flappinfanny (08-02-2016), Glen1 (10-02-2016), maidmarian (07-02-2016), parkerman (07-02-2016), Perdita (07-02-2016), tammyy2j (07-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> felt their exits was rushed


It was rushed but it felt well planned and heartfelt - not just an afterthought (like Lola's last episode for example).  I wonder if it was done that way to keep Shabnam's exit a surprise?  It certainly shocked lots of us!

----------

flappinfanny (08-02-2016), Glen1 (10-02-2016), maidmarian (07-02-2016), parkerman (07-02-2016), Rear window (08-02-2016), tammyy2j (07-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Caught up with the last two episodes of EE and Friday's was very sad with Shabnam leaving. I am a sucker for Julia's theme. I loved how she didn't look at Kush in the taxi as she drove off. You deserve so much more Shabs and for some reason I just want to punch Carmel. They are going to really miss Rakhee Thakrar, a great talent, I am sure she will go on to many great roles. Nice performances from Maddie Hill and of course Diane Parish. Just love Denise. '4 minutes and ping.'  :Big Grin:   What is the matter with Tamwar, he needs putting in a bag and given a good shake or a kick up the ****. Get a grip man! 

P.S glad Jade has gone, she was a bit over bearing.

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2016), Glen1 (10-02-2016), maidmarian (08-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I agree Carmel's been annoying recently and I usually like her. The way Masood spoke to her was totally out of order though!




> P.S glad Jade has gone, she was a bit over bearing.


Aww...I find Jade entertaining and am hoping she'll visit occasionally.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Keeping Jade close might even be the reason why Shabnam was written as staying in London as opposed to moving to Pakistan. It's quite unusual for a departing soap character to stay within easy visiting distance of their former home.

----------

flappinfanny (08-02-2016), Glen1 (10-02-2016), maidmarian (08-02-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Caught up with the last two episodes of EE and Friday's was very sad with Shabnam leaving. I am a sucker for Julia's theme. I loved how she didn't look at Kush in the taxi as she drove off. You deserve so much more Shabs and for some reason I just want to punch Carmel. They are going to really miss Rakhee Thakrar, a great talent, I am sure she will go on to many great roles. Nice performances from Maddie Hill and of course Diane Parish. Just love Denise. '4 minutes and ping.'   What is the matter with Tamwar, he needs putting in a bag and given a good shake or a kick up the ****. Get a grip man! 
> 
> P.S glad Jade has gone, she was a bit over bearing.


perhaps Jade got it from Shirley.!!

Although it was right for Shirley to let Jade go
with Shabs! I hope thats not meant to redeem
her character of the things she has done over the
last year or so and how shes behaved with Linda!!

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2016), flappinfanny (08-02-2016), Glen1 (10-02-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> I agree Carmel's been annoying recently and I usually like her. The way Masood spoke to her was totally out of order though!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww...I find Jade entertaining and am hoping she'll visit occasionally. 
> 
> Keeping Jade close might even be the reason why Shabnam was written as staying in London as opposed to moving to Pakistan. It's quite unusual for a departing soap character to stay within visiting distance of their former home.


Thakree is a great loss to EE.!!
Perhaps they hope to tempt her back after
a while. Tho she is so talented Im sure she
will gain lots of other acting work.

It would be easier and more realistic to
bring back.a character who is in.London
than one who is in Pakistan!!

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2016), flappinfanny (09-02-2016), Glen1 (10-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> It would be easier and more realistic to
> bring back.a character who is in.London
> than one who is in Pakistan!!


True, but you could say that about the many soap characters who flee hundreds, if not thousands, of miles when they leave. 

Just recently in EE we've had Lauren and Peter to New Zealand, Kat and Alfie to Spain, Johnny Carter to Italy, Cindy and Liam to Germany (and Carol too I believe), Lola to Newcastle.   Going back further: Grant and Peggy went to Portugal, Michelle and Sharon America, Zainab Pakistan, Stacey Mexico, Kathy South Africa.  I'm sure there's plenty of other examples.

They're probably sent far away from home just so viewers won't complain they never visit.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2016), Glen1 (10-02-2016), maidmarian (08-02-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> True, but you could say that about the many soap characters who flee hundreds, if not thousands, of miles when they leave. 
> 
> Just recently in EE we've had Lauren and Peter to New Zealand, Kat and Alfie to Spain, Johnny Carter to Italy, Cindy and Liam to Germany (and Carol too I believe), Lola to Newcastle.   Going back further: Grant and Peggy went to Portugal, Michelle and Sharon America, Zainab Pakistan, Stacey Mexico, Kathy South Africa.  I'm sure there's plenty of other examples.
> 
> They're probably sent far away from home just so viewers won't complain they never visit.


Thats true!
My reasons for thinking as I do - is most of the
 those who have left dont seem as talented as
 Thakree!
And didnt make such an impression. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Also it was the soaps choice to end contract rather 
than the actors.

Im sure they would always have Carol.& Grant back!! :Heart: u
No comment on some of the others!
Its all personal preference !! :Ninja:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2016), flappinfanny (09-02-2016), Glen1 (10-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> My reasons for thinking as I do - is most of the
>  those who have left dont seem as talented as
>  Thakree!
> And didnt make such an impression.


Yes, she really is an exceptional actress. I'm going to follow her career with interest. I'm curious to see her play characters that are warmer and more cheerful than Shabnam.

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

It seems to me that moving about half a mile away from the Square is a big adventure for most, never mind Ealing!

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2016), flappinfanny (09-02-2016), Glen1 (10-02-2016), sarah c (09-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

It was a bit quick but she'd said she was leaving for Pakistan on her own. Going with Jade was a very satisfying end to that storyline. 
Now we have all the drama of Kush, Arthur and Martin.

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2016), Glen1 (10-02-2016), maidmarian (08-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

It was a bit quick but she'd said she was leaving for Pakistan on her own. Going with Jade was a very satisfying end to that storyline. 
Now we have all the drama of Kush, Arthur and Martin.

----------


## Rear window

who wrote all that cockney nonsense for Mick tonight!

----------

parkerman (08-02-2016), Perdita (08-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

> who wrote all that cockney nonsense for Mick tonight!


 danny dyer

 has cora been recast  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2016), Glen1 (10-02-2016), Rear window (09-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

> who wrote all that cockney nonsense for Mick tonight!


 danny dyer

 has cora been recast  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

> who wrote all that cockney nonsense for Mick tonight!


 That equally nonsense Eastend landlady who hit on Kush I should think.

----------

Rear window (09-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I enjoy Ben and Jay's brotherly banter 

Seriously what girl on her own would end up in Ian's cafÃ© late at night for a milk shake  :Searchme: 

Getting tired and fed up of Kush and Carmel

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2016), flappinfanny (09-02-2016), Glen1 (10-02-2016), lizann (09-02-2016), maidmarian (09-02-2016), parkerman (09-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I know it was cringe worthy but I did enjoy the scenes in the Vic with the East End Land ladies. Rough old lot aren't they. 

Denise was the best thing about tonight's episode. Like the relationship she has with Carmel. I don't think the the relationship between Kush and his Mum is very healthy. 

It will be a shame if this is the last we see of Buster. I thought how Mick called Shirley Mum was a bit odd and seemed forced. Also it's highly hilarious that Specy 4 eyes Joe 90 is getting more action than Jay. Come on get in the real world.

----------


## flappinfanny

> It seems to me that moving about half a mile away from the Square is a big adventure for most, never mind Ealing!


And Newport Pagnell  is abroad.

----------


## lizann

> I know it was cringe worthy but I did enjoy the scenes in the Vic with the East End Land ladies. Rough old lot aren't they. 
> 
> Denise was the best thing about tonight's episode. Like the relationship she has with Carmel. I don't think the the relationship between Kush and his Mum is very healthy. 
> 
> It will be a shame if this is the last we see of Buster. I thought how Mick called Shirley Mum was a bit odd and seemed forced. Also it's highly hilarious that Specy 4 eyes Joe 90 is getting more action than Jay. Come on get in the real world.


 ben has abi and paul for action, greedy mitchell

----------


## lizann

> I know it was cringe worthy but I did enjoy the scenes in the Vic with the East End Land ladies. Rough old lot aren't they. 
> 
> Denise was the best thing about tonight's episode. Like the relationship she has with Carmel. I don't think the the relationship between Kush and his Mum is very healthy. 
> 
> It will be a shame if this is the last we see of Buster. I thought how Mick called Shirley Mum was a bit odd and seemed forced. Also it's highly hilarious that Specy 4 eyes Joe 90 is getting more action than Jay. Come on get in the real world.


 ben has abi and paul for action, greedy mitchell

----------


## Dazzle

> It seems to me that moving about half a mile away from the Square is a big adventure for most, never mind Ealing!


And yet nobody bats an eye when a high percentage of these insular residents of Albert Square pack a rucksack and move halfway across the world at a day's notice!  :Ponder: 




> danny dyer


Yes, Mick's rhyming slang is Danny Dyer's doing.  This is a quote from  Mick's Wikipedia page:




> Dyer said that he wanted viewers to be confused by Mick's use of cockney rhyming slang and wanted to get as much 'cockney-ness' into the role as he could. He said that his own use of slang was sometimes 'too out there' for the show but he had tried to stop it being taken out.






> I know it was cringe worthy but I did enjoy the scenes in the Vic with the East End Land ladies. Rough old lot aren't they.


Just a bit!  At least the Cora lookalike cheered Kush up for a while.  :Big Grin: 




> Denise was the best thing about tonight's episode. Like the relationship she has with Carmel.


I like anything that gives Denise more screen time. Hopefully Jordan will do that too.




> It will be a shame if this is the last we see of Buster.


Another character who's potential has been wasted (so far).




> I thought how Mick called Shirley Mum was a bit odd and seemed forced.


I agree, I thought that too.

----------

Glen1 (10-02-2016), parkerman (09-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Seriously what girl on her own would end up in Ian's cafÃ© late at night for a milk shake


She was waiting to take someone home who would be drunk...

So is she the boozy landlady's daughter?

----------


## Rear window

> Seriously what girl on her own would end up in Ian's cafÃ© late at night for a milk shake


She was waiting to take someone home who would be drunk...

So is she the boozy landlady's daughter?

----------


## Rear window

> Yes, Mick's rhyming slang is Danny Dyer's doing.  This is a quote from  Mick's Wikipedia page:
> 
> .


Oi, Carter! NO! 

It was dire.

LOL.

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2016), parkerman (09-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

has mick not already been calling shirley mum before now

 why is buster leaving?

----------


## lizann

has mick not already been calling shirley mum before now

 why is buster leaving?

----------


## parkerman

> Oi, Carter! NO! 
> 
> It was dire.
> 
> LOL.


Yes, it would be OK if he'd always spoken like this, but he hasn't. Just to suddenly introduce a lot of rhyming slang and uvver cockney chatter is a bit ridiculous.

----------

Rear window (10-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, it would be OK if he'd always spoken like this, but he hasn't. Just to suddenly introduce a lot of rhyming slang and uvver cockney chatter is a bit ridiculous.


I thought he'd always spoken like that.  It might have been worse than usual last night but I've noticed the rhyming slang etc lots of times before.  I read an article about Danny Dyer adding it to Mick's dialogue back when he was still quite a new character.

This might explain why he sounded ridiculous last night:




> He said he appreciated show bosses letting him use the slang - but admitted *he sometimes makes words up*.
> 
> Executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins said he has to check certain words on Google as he knows Dyer would "try and slip something in".


 :Rotfl: 

http://www.itv.com/news/2015-09-26/d...-is-dying-out/

----------

flappinfanny (10-02-2016), maidmarian (09-02-2016), Rear window (10-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

buster and shirley enders own romeo and juliet epic love story, mickey all happy letting his parents have a roll

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2016), flappinfanny (10-02-2016), Rear window (10-02-2016), tammyy2j (10-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I thought he'd always spoken like that.  It might have been worse than usual last night but I've noticed the rhyming slang etc lots of times before.


Yes, he has always spoken "cockney" of course with rhyming slang thrown in but it has been tempered to make it a bit more understandable I suppose. But as someone born and brought up with cockney as me muvver tongue, I have to say his complete lapse into the vernacular was much more pronounced last night and I was thinking of remarking on it before Rear window mentioned it.

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2016), flappinfanny (10-02-2016), Rear window (10-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Joivan Wade so far seems to be a good actor. My first impression of Jordan is that he's an interesting character who could be good for Denise. I didn't enjoy the way her family ganged up on him, and the final scene was horrible.  :Sad: 

The making up scene between Carmel and Kush at the end of the episode was nice.  I enjoyed his scenes with Sonia too. I'm thinking he might well be a stronger character out of Shabnam's shadow.  I wonder if the paternity secret will be a long running storyline?  If so, I think it could be interesting to explore the effect on Kush of seeing his friend raise his son.

Tuesday's episode was one of those low-key, well-written, character driven ones that I enjoy immensely.

----------

Rear window (10-02-2016), tammyy2j (10-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am missing Shabnam and Jade  :Sad: 

I like Jordan so far but do Kim and Patrick forget Vincent and Paul were no angels, I get they want to protect Denise from Lucas's son but he has no one  :Angry: 

I think Denise needs to feel needed and wants to help him

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2016), Rear window (10-02-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> I am missing Shabnam and Jade 
> 
> I like Jordan so far but do Kim and Patrick forget Vincent and Paul were no angels, I get they want to protect Denise from Lucas's son but he has no one 
> 
> I think Denise needs to feel needed and wants to help him


I agree. I admit Jordan makes me feel hesitant, especially when he threw Denise into the wall, but he's still just a kid. He's not a complete lost cause just yet, and if no one helps him then he will definitely become that. Maybe he will turn out to be a lost cause anyway, but they should at least try to help him before writing him off.  

Besides, Patrick is one to talk. His son didn't turn out right as I recall, and that was in no small part thanks to him.

----------

Rear window (10-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Abi remembers how bad Babe was to Cora despite helping get her a flat in the end and now they are very friendly seems strange 

I know Abi has no one besides Ben and grandma Dot but Babe as a confidant not wise

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2016), flappinfanny (10-02-2016), Glen1 (10-02-2016), lizann (10-02-2016), Rear window (10-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

A good episode on the whole. I liked the Shirley and Buster scenes. I hope Nancy does not go and work for Thelma. Lisa Linda won't like that. I want Abi to stay with that polo mint round her neck and be in pain for a very long time.  

Jordan made a good first impression. Diane Parish has again proved her worth and was the best thing about the episode.

----------

Dazzle (11-02-2016), Glen1 (11-02-2016), Rear window (11-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

I assume that Thelma's daughter will be in it more cos of Jay.

----------

flappinfanny (12-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

sneaky whitney putting lee in for nancy's job

 who is running car lot, if it is not lee

----------

Rear window (11-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

sneaky whitney putting lee in for nancy's job

 who is running car lot, if it is not lee

----------

flappinfanny (12-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I enjoyed the episode, for saying it was run of the mill. Line of the night goes to Babe: "Out all night doing the Hokey Coker".   :Big Grin:  

The Denise and Jordan scenes were very impressive. I think Pam and Kathy will become mates now. I sort of saw the old Kathy tonight, I hate to say it because I have been so anti the Kathy return, but it is working and when she's not with the Squeals Beales, she really works as a character, interacting in the square. Can Bobby just bump off his Mum and Dad then everything will be good.  :Wal2l: 

P.S  Witless Whitney is a bitch.

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2016), Rear window (11-02-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

What a cow Whitney is!  I know she doesn't get on with Nancy, but using her own brother against her??? Unforgiveable! 

Jordan has a son???  Remind me, how old he is again? What was he when JJ was born; 12...13 yrs old?

----------

angierox30 (19-08-2016), flappinfanny (12-02-2016), Rear window (12-02-2016), Splashy (13-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

ben and jordan can share daddy stories

----------

flappinfanny (12-02-2016), Splashy (13-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> ben and jordan can share daddy stories


With a spanner.  I think Jordan would kick Benjamin's ass now!

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2016), lizann (12-02-2016), Splashy (12-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> "Out all night doing the Hokey Coker".


That was very funny and unexpected!  Also, Babe's whole conversation with Abi about lesbians and beards was very entertaining.  :Rotfl: 




> The Denise and Jordan scenes were very impressive.


They were indeed. Giving Denise a de facto son and grandchild is genius, especially because their link to Lucas will bring up all sorts of issues for her.




> I hate to say it because I have been so anti the Kathy return, but it is working and when she's not with the Squeals Beales, she really works as a character, interacting in the square.


She really does work well now her ridiculous and poorly-written return storyline is out of the way.




> Jordan has a son??? Remind me, how old he is again? What was he when JJ was born; 12...13 yrs old?


Jordan's about the same age as Ben and Abi. At least he's in good company with the many residents of Albert Square who had kids very young.  :Big Grin: 

Jordan was coincidentally Abi's first boyfriend.  I wonder if he'll play a part in the Abi/Ben/Paul love triangle?




> With a spanner. I think Jordan would kick Benjamin's ass now!


I wonder if Ben's brave enough these days to inform Jordan he needs "slappin' daahn"?

----------

maidmarian (12-02-2016), Rear window (12-02-2016), Splashy (12-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> She really does work well now her ridiculous and poorly-written return storyline is out of the way.


You mean there was a storyline to explain her return? I must have missed it!  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2016), lizann (12-02-2016), Rear window (12-02-2016), Splashy (12-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

is jj really jordan's son or libby or chelsea so really is denise grandson

----------

flappinfanny (13-02-2016), Perdita (12-02-2016), Rear window (12-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

What a vile thing to do to anyone in public like that. horrid Babs and Horrid Abi.

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2016), flappinfanny (13-02-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

I'm actually not sure what to think of Babe in tonight's ep.  I thought maybe this was just some plan of hers to get in good with someone, like her other plans have been, but now I'm not so sure.  I know Babe has issues with her sister Sylvie, who used to belittle her when they were growing up and generally make her life hell, and I got the feeling that was what was implied tonight. Judging by the way Babe was talking to Abi, it sounded more like Babe was talking about her own experience and letting her own emotions and past-pain control her. So much so that she's letting them override her common sense about Ben.  

And everything I believed about Abi seems to have been confirmed tonight; her talking about being second-best and everything. She's just so desperate to be loved that she's blinding herself to the truth about Ben. 

I find it harder to believe that Abi really is pregnant now. I mean it's just too damn coincidental that she ends up in the club while all this stuff with Ben is happening. I know she's due to go to the doctors, but then again Babe probably has contacts anywhere due to her time when she was selling babies. so she's probably arranged it all. 

Loved all the parts with Jordan and JJ.  JJ is just sooo cute!  I hope Vincent can help get rid of Jordan's debt.  I heard that Denise actually suggests at some point to Jordan for him to go visit Lucas.  (And Kim was worried Jordan would be the one to bring Lucas back into their lives???)

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2016), flappinfanny (13-02-2016), Rear window (13-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I have never wanted to smack anybody so much as Witless  (apart from Rob from the Archers) I hope Nancy smacks her one.  Poor Buster.  :Sad: 

I was horrified at what Kim had done to the lovely Pearl, it made me feel sick. Disgusting.   The Hubbard's/Fox's/Trueman's make a nice family unit.  DTC/Lamb don't ruin it! 

The duff duff was very cringe worthy but I did enjoy it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## flappinfanny

Abi better watch out, if she was PG , Babe would see pound signs. 

Actually it would be funny if Abi did turn out to be up the duff, it would serve her right.   :Nono:

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm actually not sure what to think of Babe in tonight's ep.


I think Babe enjoys stirring and manipulating people. Also, she seems to be living vicariously through Abi by having her "win" Ben back because she regrets not trying to do so with Stan.  Plus she sees herself in Abi and sympathises to a degree.  I'd be surprised if Babe truly cares about Abi or her relationship with Ben though.




> And everything I believed about Abi seems to have been confirmed tonight; her talking about being second-best and everything. She's just so desperate to be loved that she's blinding herself to the truth about Ben.


I think she's past the point of being blind to the truth about Ben. She acknowledged it tonight to Babe yet still wants him as much as ever.  She really is pathetically desperate for a family. This is what Max and Tanya have done to her!  :Angry: 




> I find it harder to believe that Abi really is pregnant now. I mean it's just too damn coincidental that she ends up in the club while all this stuff with Ben is happening. I know she's due to go to the doctors, but then again Babe probably has contacts anywhere due to her time when she was selling babies. so she's probably arranged it all.


I don't think Abi's pregnant. As you say, it's waaay too convenient plus there wasn't a hint of a pregnancy before the big announcement. 

I believe if you go to a GP and tell them you've taken a pregnancy test and that it's positive, they just take your word for it and refer you to the local ante-natal department. If that _is_ the case, she wouldn't be found out until she has any tests or scans.  I suppose her long term plan must be to try and get pregnant in the meantime, or perhaps to "lose" the baby when she can no longer fake it?  Anything to keep hold of Ben for a bit longer...  :Wal2l: 




> Loved all the parts with Jordan and JJ.  JJ is just sooo cute!  I hope Vincent can help get rid of Jordan's debt.  I heard that Denise actually suggests at some point to Jordan for him to go visit Lucas.  (And Kim was worried Jordan would be the one to bring Lucas back into their lives???)


Jordan and JJ living with Denise and Patrick as a family seems to have happened too easily and quickly. No doubt there's more strife to come; you're probably right that it'll be something to do with Lucas and/or the legacy of his crimes.

I wonder if Vincent could be in for trouble from the gang to whom Jordan owes money?

----------

Rear window (13-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Anyone else wondering if Linzi's too young for Jay?  :Ponder: 




> I have never wanted to smack anybody so much as Witless  (apart from Rob from the Archers) I hope Nancy smacks her one.  Poor Buster.


I'm a bit embarrassed to admit I think Whitney makes quite a good bitch. Her smirk at Nancy's expense was classic!  :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin: 

She's not going the right way about helping Lee though. The last thing he needs is his sister's enmity. However, I've no doubt part of Whitney's motivation was getting one over on Nancy.  :Nono: 

Lee might go back to working  on the fish stall. He obviously felt bad for both Buster and Nancy.

----------


## storyseeker1

> I believe if you go to a GP and tell them you've taken a pregnancy test and that it's positive, they just take your word for it and refer you to the local ante-natal department. If that _is_ the case, she wouldn't be found out until she has any tests or scans.  I suppose her long term plan must be to try and get pregnant in the meantime, or perhaps to "lose" the baby when she can no longer fake it?  Anything to keep hold of Ben for a bit longer...


Haven't a clue what the procedure is for pregnancies.  I just assumed you had to have an official test from the doctor before anything else. I know they say these home pregnancy tests are efficient now, though personally I would want to hear it from the doctor before celebrating.

I couldn't believe how pathetic she was tonight though.  I mean, it was beyond sad! The way she kept going on, saying "Okay, so sometimes he likes boys..."  Hello! He's not bi, he's a straight homosexual, so it's not sometimes!  

Even when Jordan showed up, he figured it out immediately, and he hadn't seen Ben for years!  "No, he's not gay!"  Seriously, what does it take to get through to this girl?! 




> Jordan and JJ living with Denise and Patrick as a family seems to have happened too easily and quickly. No doubt there's more strife to come; you're probably right that it'll be something to do with Lucas and/or the legacy of his crimes.


Nothing good ever happens for long on Albert Square. There'll be heartache to come by soon, make no mistake about it.  But I do hope things work out for Jordan and JJ with Denise.  It's the first time I've seen her genuinely smile. 




> I wonder if Vincent could be in for trouble from the gang to whom Jordan owes money?


Yeah, I thought that, too.  I know he has experience with this sort of thing, and he's got contacts and back-up, but you can never be too careful with gangs like these.

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> I wonder if Vincent could be in for trouble from the gang to whom Jordan owes money?


He's being set up for some horrid thing I'm sure. And then the gang will know were Jordan is.

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> I wonder if Vincent could be in for trouble from the gang to whom Jordan owes money?


He's being set up for some horrid thing I'm sure. And then the gang will know were Jordan is.

----------


## Rear window

> I was horrified at what Kim had done to the lovely Pearl, it made me feel sick. Disgusting.   The Hubbard's/Fox's/Trueman's make a nice family unit.  DTC/Lamb don't ruin it!


Earrings on a baby are vile, horrid, digusting, urrghh! Horrid.
But yeah the HFT as a family could work really well - long may it last! A much nicer use of Old Mother Hubbard.

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> I was horrified at what Kim had done to the lovely Pearl, it made me feel sick. Disgusting.   The Hubbard's/Fox's/Trueman's make a nice family unit.  DTC/Lamb don't ruin it!


Earrings on a baby are vile, horrid, digusting, urrghh! Horrid.
But yeah the HFT as a family could work really well - long may it last! A much nicer use of Old Mother Hubbard.

----------


## lizann

whitney wants to turn lee into mick, she will want him talking cockney loads next and wearing a waistcoat

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2016), flappinfanny (16-02-2016), tammyy2j (14-02-2016)

----------


## jules29

Here we go again, re-hash of old stories ... didn't somebody from 'The Vic' (Dirty Den) advise Zoe to pretned she was pregnant, and when she said but I'm not told her to get pregnant ...but Dennis wasn't doing the deed so Den stepped in ... well Babe has said to Abi get pregnant, but will Ben and Abi be able to ... or will Babe have to get turkey baster?  Hope the plan does NOT work very bad idea to give young girls.  I thought she was supposed to be clever :-/

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2016), Rear window (16-02-2016), Splashy (16-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Here we go again, re-hash of old stories ... didn't somebody from 'The Vic' (Dirty Den) advise Zoe to pretned she was pregnant, and when she said but I'm not told her to get pregnant ...but Dennis wasn't doing the deed so Den stepped in ... well Babe has said to Abi get pregnant, but will Ben and Abi be able to ... or will Babe have to get turkey baster?  Hope the plan does NOT work very bad idea to give young girls.  I thought she was supposed to be clever :-/


 are you suggesting abi and phil  :Sick:

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2016), flappinfanny (16-02-2016), Splashy (16-02-2016), tammyy2j (16-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

An enjoyable episode apart from the duff duff. Line of the night goes to Phil 'ooooooooooooooooops.'  :Big Grin:    However Harry Reid was bit shouty tonight.

Whitney is turning into a delicious bitcho. And Babe that hat. She looked like she was auditioning for Crossroads as Mrs Shughie McFee. All she needed were the Bag pipe's. I half expected Russ Abbott to pop round the corner.

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2016), Rear window (16-02-2016), Splashy (16-02-2016), tammyy2j (16-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I found Jay very irritating tonight. Especially as, until tonight, he was the one who was so insistent that Ben end it with Abi.

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2016), Rear window (16-02-2016), Splashy (16-02-2016), tammyy2j (16-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Suddenly Martin understands Stac is ill..took him long enough.

Abbi knows Ben is gay all babe has done is condem her to her prolonged delusional misery.

Cathys whinny voice really iritates me, has she always sounded like a petulant spoilt kid.

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2016), Rear window (16-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Suddenly Martin understands Stac is ill..took him long enough.

Abbi knows Ben is gay all babe has done is condem her to her prolonged delusional misery.

Cathys whinny voice really iritates me, has she always sounded like a petulant spoilt kid.

----------


## Dazzle

I'm beginning to think all Gavin is good for is lurking in the shadows to grab the duff duffs. I know Paul Nicholas had other work booked when he accepted the part of Gavin, but his long disappearances and cliffhanger returns are getting tedious now.

Couldn't EE have found an actor who was available to play the part?




> Here we go again, re-hash of old stories ... didn't somebody from 'The Vic' (Dirty Den) advise Zoe to pretned she was pregnant, and when she said but I'm not told her to get pregnant ...but Dennis wasn't doing the deed so Den stepped in ... well Babe has said to Abi get pregnant, but will Ben and Abi be able to ... or will Babe have to get turkey baster?


There are indeed similarities to the Zoe storyline, although I wonder if "Dirty" Den didn't set up that scenario to get Zoe into bed with him. At least we can't accuse Babe of that!  :EEK!: 

From the way we were gleefully informed that Abi and Ben had been "celebrating" all weekend, a turkey baster may not be required this time.  Hopefully Abi won't get pregnant no matter how much celebrating she and Ben do...




> However Harry Reid was bit shouty tonight.


I noticed that too. I usually think he plays Ben well, but he was well over the top in Monday's episode.




> Suddenly Martin understands Stac is ill..took him long enough.


Didn't it just?  Still, it's nice to see him being understanding now and doing everything possible to help Stacey.  He's really grown on me lately.




> Abbi knows Ben is gay all babe has done is condem her to her prolonged delusional misery.


Babe doesn't care about Abi.  She cares about getting her own way, which at the moment happens to be winning back Stan by fair means or foul...oops I mean helping Abi to win back Ben!

----------

Splashy (17-02-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

Well, it's confirmed anyway that Abi's not pregnant. At least that's one thing they're not going to drag on.  I just can't believe how desperate she is.  And I can't believe how ridiculous Babe is being, helping her like that.  I mean, Ben's gay! Chances are he's not going to want to get physical with Abi, if that's her plan, unless she goes to a sperm bank or something.  But that's gonna bite her in the ass if what the latest news says is true! 

Gavin is back, and with his usual shadowy entrance at the last second of the episode.

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2016), Splashy (17-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Chances are he's not going to want to get physical with Abi,


Well he obviously does get jiggy with Abi sometimes or she wouldn't be able to say she's pregnant. Also, didn't they "celebrate" at the weekend.

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2016), flappinfanny (18-02-2016), Glen1 (16-02-2016), Splashy (17-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Well he obviously does get jiggy with Abi sometimes or she wouldn't be able to say she's pregnant. Also, didn't they "celebrate" at the weekend.


All over him?


It's a horrid storyline, one destined to end badly. He's gay Abi, doesn't want a baby and doesn't want you. So leave him alone. Babe is pure evil. Bitching at Whitney about her valentines day with Lee.

I think Whitney's done  mean thing regards Lee's sister over the job, but she's standing up for her man. It's not like there's only two pubs that they could work in.

Lovely line off Dot in the Cafe to Kath about 'valentines is for couples, not people like us' ..  :Smile: 

And Pantomime Villain is back. Boo.

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2016), maidmarian (16-02-2016), Splashy (17-02-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> And Pantomime Villain is back. Boo.


I've said it before and I'll it now. Why do these people leave their doors on the latch? 

Or are all the folk expert housebreakers?

----------

Splashy (17-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> I've said it before and I'll it now. Why do these people leave their doors on the latch? 
> 
> Or are all the folk expert housebreakers?


The police will tell you most burglaries happen through insecurities: people leaving doors and windows open. We are a nation of idiots.

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2016), flappinfanny (18-02-2016), Glen1 (16-02-2016), sarah c (16-02-2016), Splashy (17-02-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> Well he obviously does get jiggy with Abi sometimes or she wouldn't be able to say she's pregnant. Also, didn't they "celebrate" at the weekend.


Quite correct Mr.P. Abi has slept with Ben on more than one occasion, bragged about it to all and sundry at the time. 
Didn't Abi claim to be pregnant 3 or 4yrs ago when she was with Jay ?

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2016), Splashy (17-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> An enjoyable episode apart from the duff duff. *Line of the night goes to Phil 'ooooooooooooooooops*.'    However Harry Reid was bit shouty tonight.
> 
> Whitney is turning into a delicious bitcho. And Babe that hat. She looked like she was auditioning for Crossroads as Mrs Shughie McFee. All she needed were the Bag pipe's. I half expected Russ Abbott to pop round the corner.


Or you love boys to Ben  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I think Abi needs to go see her mother or Tanya come pay her a visit

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2016), lizann (16-02-2016), Rear window (16-02-2016), Splashy (17-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Babe is evil!!!  I'm worried about what she's going to do to poor Les after he so effectively put her in her place.  The woman has no shame - and probably no depths to which she won't sink. 

I find Gavin a mesmerising character when he's quietly manipulating people (rather than sensational nonsense with fireworks).  Kathy denied him for a long time tonight but he kept picking at the scab until she caved. At least Dot wasn't having any of it!  :Clap: 

Nice to see Tracy getting more lines recently. So she quite likes the smell of fish...  :Sick:

----------

flappinfanny (18-02-2016), Glen1 (17-02-2016), maidmarian (17-02-2016), parkerman (18-02-2016), Rear window (17-02-2016), Splashy (17-02-2016), tammyy2j (17-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

I hadnt realised that was Paul Nicholas, that soppy love sitcom when we only had one telly did my head in.

Dipping your chips in her Kurma..was that a euphemism  :Ninja:  may be I dreamt that line  :Moonie: 

Les will be outed but it will end well, babe is a low IQ villian with an inability to understand repercussions will bite her on the bodies cushoned area. 

RE above..Im still not warming to new Martin, insensative ignorant dull minded thug..oh wait that could be a descrption of me  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2016), flappinfanny (18-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Les will be outed but it will end well, babe is a low IQ villian with an inability to understand repercussions will bite her on the bodies cushoned area. 
> l:



Dear script writers, if you put petrol on stuff and light it then it'll all be burnt by the time you stumble about in the dark on an unfamiliar allotment site for the tap and a bucket...

I know they want a storyline but having a picture drop in the dark and be missed would have felt more sensible to me.

Poor Les.
Nasty babe.

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2016), flappinfanny (18-02-2016), Glen1 (17-02-2016), Splashy (18-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Les will be outed but it will end well, babe is a low IQ villian with an inability to understand repercussions will bite her on the bodies cushoned area. 
> l:



Dear script writers, if you put petrol on stuff and light it then it'll all be burnt by the time you stumble about in the dark on an unfamiliar allotment site for the tap and a bucket...

I know they want a storyline but having a picture drop in the dark and be missed would have felt more sensible to me.

Poor Les.
Nasty babe.

----------

Glen1 (17-02-2016), parkerman (18-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Babe will do damage with that photo, blackmail Les or Paul

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2016), Glen1 (18-02-2016), lizann (18-02-2016), Splashy (18-02-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> Babe will do damage with that photo, blackmail Les or Paul


Babe is so bitter and twisted she may bypass the blackmail stage and go straight  out to destroy any relationships she can. I think if Babe ruins Les's chance of a reconciliation with Pam either Babe or Les will end up in the Coker funeral parlour.

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2016), flappinfanny (18-02-2016), maidmarian (19-02-2016), Rear window (17-02-2016), Splashy (18-02-2016), tammyy2j (18-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Les will be outed but it will end well, babe is a low IQ villian with an inability to understand repercussions will bite her on the bodies cushoned area.


I hope you're right that it'll end well.  Even if it does, I don't want to see Les made a laughing stock or worse in the meantime.  I don't think Pam could cope if his secret were made public knowledge either.  :Sad: 

I'm not so sure Babe has a low IQ.  Things often don't go her way, but she's sneaky and very manipulative which requires some brainpower.  She got away with selling babies for years too which tells me she can think on her feet.  I think she's one of those people that are always underestimated and she probably plays on that.




> RE above..Im still not warming to new Martin, insensative ignorant dull minded thug..oh wait that could be a descrption of me


But Martin has been sensitive recently!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

You don't come across as an ignorant, dull-minded thug, but maybe you're lulling us into a false sense of security?

----------

Splashy (18-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Nice to see Tracy getting more lines recently. So she quite likes the smell of fish...


Perhaps that's why she doesn't seem to have many friends to talk to....

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2016), flappinfanny (18-02-2016), Glen1 (18-02-2016), Splashy (18-02-2016), tammyy2j (18-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Tracey was funny in Tuesday's episode. I think because it was so random made even more so. 'I quite like the smell of fish.'  :Big Grin: 

Daran Little wrote a good script, the Les and Pam scenes were very strong and I thought the scenes with Dot, Kathy and Gavin were good and we had a mention of Ethel and her little Willy. The only thing is when I am watching Paul Nicholas all I can think of is the shredded wheat on his head. That is a bad syrup. I also had to smile at the not so subtle plug for BBC 3 going on line by Sonia.

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2016), Glen1 (18-02-2016), maidmarian (18-02-2016), Rear window (18-02-2016), Splashy (18-02-2016), tammyy2j (18-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> I 
> You don't come across as an ignorant, dull-minded thug, but maybe you're lulling us into a false sense of security?


Im also a secret lemonade drinker.  :Cheer: 

"But Martin has been sensitive recently!  :Stick Out Tongue:  "

Its just a difficult issue for me, he did  the wrong things up to now, he knew the score with Stacy off her meds  ,yet still left her lone in charge of baby.

But then didnt Sonia dump him because of his diconect with her issues and out with lads agenda.

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2016), flappinfanny (19-02-2016), Rear window (19-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Its just a difficult issue for me, he did  the wrong things up to now, he knew the score with Stacy off her meds  ,yet still left her lone in charge of baby.


I found that difficult too, and even skipped a couple of episodes because I couldn't bear to watch it. I suppose I've been able to forgive Martin because he's been great since he got Stacey to hospital and has redeemed himself somewhat in my eyes.  

I see his inaction as stupidity rather than insensitivity.  To be honest, the whole thing makes such little sense to me that I've mostly blotted it out of my memory!  :Big Grin: 




> But then didnt Sonia dump him because of his diconect with her issues and out with lads agenda.


She did indeed.

----------

maidmarian (19-02-2016), Splashy (19-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

denny is looking all better hanging with granddad

----------

flappinfanny (19-02-2016), Splashy (19-02-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> denny is looking all better hanging with granddad


Yeah, I'm willing to bet Denny's a future-Gavin. They're definitely alike.  And already it looks like Denny's got a hero-worship of him, as he was willing to go behind his mom's back and text him.  Somehow, I don't see this ending well. 

Typical; Abi finally sees sense, only for her to chicken out and continue lying to Ben, just because he started saying "I love you" at the doctors.  Seriously, I don't know who I'm more mad at: Abi for her lying and ridiculous delusions with Ben! Or Ben for not learning to tell the truth, and to keep saying 'I love you' to her when he knows it's not true!  Sometimes I wonder if it would be better for him to have his mouth sown shut.

----------

Splashy (19-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> denny is looking all better hanging with granddad


Ice cream and not a biscuit?  

What is Babe going to do. Donna has got her measure. Pam is too trusting. Abi is so in the doo doo and I have no sympathy for Tina. I know I keep banging on about it, but I still can't concentrate on Paul Nicholas scenes without looking at that syrup on his head. Sharon was a bit heavy handed tonight with the makeup, the word trowel and concrete spring to mind.  Sonia and Tina are getting on my nerves.  The crash had more of an impact off screen, rather than on.

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2016), Glen1 (20-02-2016), maidmarian (19-02-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Ice cream and not a biscuit?  
> 
> What is Babe going to do. Donna has got her measure. Pam is too trusting. Abi is so in the doo doo and I have no sympathy for Tina. I know I keep banging on about it, but I still can't concentrate on Paul Nicholas scenes without looking at that syrup on his head. Sharon was a bit heavy handed tonight with the makeup, the word trowel and concrete spring to mind.  Sonia and Tina are getting on my nerves.  The crash had more of an impact off screen, rather than on.


I know- the"syrup" is terrible- makes him look
ancient. !!

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2016), flappinfanny (22-02-2016), Glen1 (20-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I know- the"syrup" is terrible- makes him look
> ancient. !!


I'd just written a paragraph stating that I'm not convinced Paul Nicholas is wearing a wig because it'd be such a bad one if true!  However, a quick bit of googling would appear to confirm your suspicions.  Not that I think there's anything wrong with wearing a hairpiece; it's just such an astonishingly bad one!  :EEK!: 

Agreed about Sharon's makeup too. It took me out of the scene because I was busy wondering who was responsible for her clown look. Sharon's always been heavy-handed with the makeup but that seemed an extreme daytime look even for her!

Why do soaps always drag out secrets and try to keep us on the edge of our seats with repetitive and supposedly nailbiting "will they confess all?" scenes?  It gets boring very fast.  :Wal2l: 

Sad about Martin and Arthur's car crash. I hope they're OK and that it doesn't affect Stacey's review.  :Sad:

----------

flappinfanny (22-02-2016), Glen1 (20-02-2016), maidmarian (19-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> Typical; Abi finally sees sense, only for her to chicken out and continue lying to Ben, just because he started saying "I love you" at the doctors.  Seriously, I don't know who I'm more mad at: Abi for her lying and ridiculous delusions with Ben! Or Ben for not learning to tell the truth, and to keep saying 'I love you' to her when he knows it's not true!  Sometimes I wonder if it would be better for him to have his mouth sown shut.


I feel after Abies attack on Lucy (whos Lucy we all now ask) her attempt to drown Lauren Ben may not realise how close he is to a wood chipper, he needs to consult Flatboy on that one.

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2016), flappinfanny (22-02-2016), Glen1 (20-02-2016), moonstorm (19-02-2016), Rear window (19-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I feel after Abies attack on Lucy (whos Lucy we all now ask) her attempt to drown Lauren Ben may not realise how close he is to a wood chipper, he needs to consult Flatboy on that one.


 :EEK!:

----------

flappinfanny (22-02-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> I feel after Abies attack on Lucy (whos Lucy we all now ask) her attempt to drown Lauren Ben may not realise how close he is to a wood chipper, he needs to consult Flatboy on that one.


Well, we already knew she was a loose cannon (though frankly I think she's missing the whole bolts and screws, and forgotten the cannonball).  I think Ben was just desperate to be with any girl who would take him, just so that he could prove to his dad that he weren't gay.  I just hope to God they're not gonna drag this on for months. We're already pulling our hair out with Bobby. We don't need it with Ben and Abi, too! 

Refresh my memory; what happened between Abi and Fatboy? I know she didn't have anything to do with Fatboy's murder.

----------

Splashy (19-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Well, we already knew she was a loose cannon (though frankly I think she's missing the whole bolts and screws, and forgotten the cannonball).  I think Ben was just desperate to be with any girl who would take him, just so that he could prove to his dad that he weren't gay.  I just hope to God they're not gonna drag this on for months. We're already pulling our hair out with Bobby. We don't need it with Ben and Abi, too!


It's all very tangled and going to get worse.


Donna was spot on though with Babe's smarminess.

----------

Splashy (19-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Well, we already knew she was a loose cannon (though frankly I think she's missing the whole bolts and screws, and forgotten the cannonball).  I think Ben was just desperate to be with any girl who would take him, just so that he could prove to his dad that he weren't gay.  I just hope to God they're not gonna drag this on for months. We're already pulling our hair out with Bobby. We don't need it with Ben and Abi, too!


It's all very tangled and going to get worse.


Donna was spot on though with Babe's smarminess.

----------


## Splashy

> Refresh my memory; what happened between Abi and Fatboy? I know she didn't have anything to do with Fatboy's murder.


Its just that if you niff off an insane lady in EE watch out for industrial machines, it was meant to be Vincent last time in the crusher but ended up being FLatboy.

----------


## Splashy

> Refresh my memory; what happened between Abi and Fatboy? I know she didn't have anything to do with Fatboy's murder.


Its just that if you niff off an insane lady in EE watch out for industrial machines, it was meant to be Vincent last time in the crusher but ended up being FLatboy.

----------


## Rear window

> Its just that if you niff off an insane lady in EE watch out for industrial machines, it was meant to be Vincent last time in the crusher but ended up being FLatboy.


Or domestic appliances (re: little mo's fella)

----------

Splashy (21-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

is gavin not wanted by police and is he invisible outside

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2016), flappinfanny (22-02-2016), Glen1 (20-02-2016), maidmarian (19-02-2016), Rear window (19-02-2016), Splashy (21-02-2016), tammyy2j (21-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

shakes head at Sharon...

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2016), flappinfanny (22-02-2016), Splashy (21-02-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

Good to see that Sharon finally came through and told Gavin to get lost. I just wonder how long it's gonna last.  She's not exactly the strongest of women when it comes to saying no. She kept making excuses about Phil, and she ended up going away with Gavin despite what he did to Phil and all the warnings she got from everyone about him.  She's just one big doormat unfortunately, and I doubt Phil divorcing her is gonna help.  I'm willing to bet that soon all the heartache from Phil and from Denny about how much he misses his granddad is gonna make her go running back to Gavin.

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2016), flappinfanny (22-02-2016), Glen1 (20-02-2016), maidmarian (20-02-2016), Rear window (20-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Sharon didn't used to be a doormat.  I just don't understand why she's written as bouncing from one abusive man to another nowadays.  :Searchme: 

I can't believe Honey would be happy to have a drunken and reckless Phil around her kids (Ronnie either for that matter).

Lacey and James were perfect as usual. I hope that Stacey and Martin stay together long term.

----------

flappinfanny (22-02-2016), Glen1 (20-02-2016), maidmarian (20-02-2016), parkerman (20-02-2016), Perdita (20-02-2016), Rear window (20-02-2016), tammyy2j (21-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Sharon ask Vincent for 250,000 for her share of The Albert, is it really work 500,000 in total

----------


## Rear window

> Did Sharon ask Vincent for 250,000 for her share of The Albert, is it really work 500,000 in total


If they own the building then it's worth more. You could turn it into a few hundred tiny bedsits and charge a fortune for them. 

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-...ype=1&index=10
(E20: The Olympic Park is to get the same postcode as the BBC soap opera EastEnders, the Royal Mail has revealed. The site, in Stratford, will receive an E20 code - which is currently used by the fictional district of Walford in the TV series)

----------


## Rear window

> Did Sharon ask Vincent for 250,000 for her share of The Albert, is it really work 500,000 in total


If they own the building then it's worth more. You could turn it into a few hundred tiny bedsits and charge a fortune for them. 

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-...ype=1&index=10
(E20: The Olympic Park is to get the same postcode as the BBC soap opera EastEnders, the Royal Mail has revealed. The site, in Stratford, will receive an E20 code - which is currently used by the fictional district of Walford in the TV series)

----------


## storyseeker1

> If they own the building then it's worth more. You could turn it into a few hundred tiny bedsits and charge a fortune for them. 
> 
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-...ype=1&index=10
> (E20: The Olympic Park is to get the same postcode as the BBC soap opera EastEnders, the Royal Mail has revealed. The site, in Stratford, will receive an E20 code - which is currently used by the fictional district of Walford in the TV series)


Wow! What I wouldn't give for that. It would make a nice little nestegg.

----------

flappinfanny (22-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

kush and sharon well now there is an unusual pairing that could work

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2016), flappinfanny (24-02-2016), Splashy (22-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Martin acting like a blithering ignorant thug again, surprised he didnt drag Stacy out by her hair caveman style.He really reminds me of an ex I kicked because she simply couldnt comprehend mental illness and kept twisting it to be all about her.

Continuity of care, Stacy had a good repor with the carers she had, now shes in a place with screaming babies..could set her back having now to care for Art and can you express milk while on medication?

Car crash drama, while I understand its not real life, I know Im not the only one on here to seethe at the plots inaccuracies and woeful inconsistencies. The weak line by that carer about "we dont have enough money to look after these women"  was weird and kinda political coming from the BBC.

Anywho.. Martin who is already unstable will now get more verbaly and physicaly violent.

Sonia really is a vile nasty @@@@

----------

Rear window (23-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Martin acting like a blithering ignorant thug again, surprised he didnt drag Stacy out by her hair caveman style.He really reminds me of an ex I kicked because she simply couldnt comprehend mental illness and kept twisting it to be all about her.

Continuity of care, Stacy had a good repor with the carers she had, now shes in a place with screaming babies..could set her back having now to care for Art and can you express milk while on medication?

Car crash drama, while I understand its not real life, I know Im not the only one on here to seethe at the plots inaccuracies and woeful inconsistencies. The weak line by that carer about "we dont have enough money to look after these women"  was weird and kinda political coming from the BBC.

Anywho.. Martin who is already unstable will now get more verbaly and physicaly violent.

Sonia really is a vile nasty @@@@

----------


## Dazzle

Well my take on the episode was quite different to yours, Splashy. I admit I was very frustrated at Martin's reaction to Stacey's suicidal feelings, but I guess at least him burying his head in the sand and not telling the professionals was in character.  He panicked, which is understandable really.

Apart from that I think he's coped well since Stacey went into hospital.  He really has gone above and beyond to keep the family together (looking after a young baby on your own is _extremely_ hard work, especially when you're already tired and stressed) and he could easily have palmed off Lily to Jean.  I think he's being portrayed as a decent man who has no understanding of mental illness (as so many don't, unfortunately), but he's doing his very best to support Stacey.  What's going to happen now he knows the cruel truth about Arthur is anyone's guess...  :Sad: 

I liked the psychiatrist's line about not having enough money to treat the women, especially since it's only a few days since I read the headline that there's yet again less money being spent on mental health care. It's unusual for a soap to get political these days, but a perfectly natural thing for a psychiatrist to say in the circumstances.

I guess Martin behaviour's hit a raw nerve with you because of your own unpleasant experiences, Splashy - which is more than understandable! 


I'm liking the idea of Kush and Sharon!   I can't see it happening though unfortunately.

----------

flappinfanny (24-02-2016), lizann (23-02-2016), Splashy (23-02-2016), tammyy2j (23-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Dazzle your comments are on the money,personaly I just cant abide barrow boy throw backs like Martin. "its my job to look after you" well I wouldnt employ the lug head  :Big Grin: 

Ah but anyway lets hope the next epps are about crushing another cast member hopefully Sonia and stop this to close to home mashup  :Moonie:  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Martin acting like a blithering ignorant thug again, surprised he didnt drag Stacy out by her hair caveman style.He really reminds me of an ex I kicked because she simply couldnt comprehend mental illness and kept twisting it to be all about her.
> 
> Continuity of care, Stacy had a good repor with the carers she had, now shes in a place with screaming babies..could set her back having now to care for Art and can you express milk while on medication?


Oh I thought Martin might get sectioned (or at least collapse cos of the bang on the head)
Music and screaming babies, my idea of hell.

----------

parkerman (23-02-2016), Splashy (23-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Martin acting like a blithering ignorant thug again, surprised he didnt drag Stacy out by her hair caveman style.He really reminds me of an ex I kicked because she simply couldnt comprehend mental illness and kept twisting it to be all about her.
> 
> Continuity of care, Stacy had a good repor with the carers she had, now shes in a place with screaming babies..could set her back having now to care for Art and can you express milk while on medication?


Oh I thought Martin might get sectioned (or at least collapse cos of the bang on the head)
Music and screaming babies, my idea of hell.

----------


## tammyy2j

I feel really sorry for Martin  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2016), flappinfanny (24-02-2016), lizann (23-02-2016), Splashy (23-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

bye bye martin

 has stacey forgot lily, martin basically ends their relationship and she never asks about lily

 martin should have ran over kush

----------

flappinfanny (24-02-2016), Rear window (24-02-2016), tammyy2j (24-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

bye bye martin

 has stacey forgot lily, martin basically ends their relationship and she never asks about lily

 martin should have ran over kush

----------


## parkerman

I know it was done as a device to let the viewing audience know what was going on but it did strike me as rather strange that you would take your passport out of your pocket and put it on the car seat next to you.

Anyway, it's all now getting very labyrinthine this back story about relationships before our time in Eastenders. Gavin, Phil and Claudette all getting roped in. Some very dark and dodgy doings in ye olde days obviously......

----------

Dazzle (24-02-2016), flappinfanny (24-02-2016), Glen1 (24-02-2016), tammyy2j (24-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Martin being the self obsessed drama queen to the end. His moving Stacy to a baby unit has caused suffering, especially now hes bailed on her. At minimum for a mentally unwell lady he should of maned up and sent Kush in.

Threatening Kushs life with his car summed up the thug, Arthur was a meek lovely man, ok you couldnt trust him with ya crimbo dosh but how did he sire this tool.

Anyway, no julia theme so im guessing the numpty will be back.  :Ninja:

----------


## flappinfanny

> bye bye martin
> 
>  has stacey forgot lily, martin basically ends their relationship and she never asks about lily
> 
>  martin should have ran over kush


Bex has got more common sense in her finger nail than Sonia has in her whole body. 

I agree I wish Martin had mowed down Kush.   It is such a shame they had to have Kush as the dad storyline.  It has not really added anything to the storyline imo.  James Bye has really come into his own.  

I thought the Hubbards spoilt the episode tonight and I am so fed up of Syrup head.

----------

Splashy (24-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> B
> 
>  I am 0so fed up of Syrup head.


  :Clap:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :

----------

flappinfanny (25-02-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

I'm sorry but I just have no respect for Martin. I get he's gone through a traumatic ordeal, and finding out the baby he thought was his isn't, is a kick to the head...but leaving Bex, his own daughter, and Lily, a sweet little girl who's coping with her mother being crazy and gone, after they tell him they love him etc...I just find that despicable.  And he took Son's car an' all!  She needs that for work, you moron!  

Furthermore, what I'd like to know is where did he get the money to go abroad and everything. He win the lottery when we weren't looking? 

Does Gavin have connections with everyone on the square? What could he have on Claudette? Theories?  My guess is, it's something to do with her supposedly late husband.

----------

Splashy (24-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

great post/great read ^^

Claudette, is lieing about her hubbys death and thingy knows it...plus Im guessing shes offt bods like Ronnie has done pre now.

----------

Rear window (24-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

great post/great read ^

Claudette, is lieing about her hubbys death and thingy knows it...plus Im guessing shes offt bods like Ronnie has done pre now.

----------


## Dazzle

> Threatening Kushs life with his car summed up the thug


Martin didn't actually threaten Kush's life though. He thought about it for a split second (and who hasn't thought about committing murder once in a while?  :Big Grin: ).

He was extremely restrained considering the seismic shift his world's just undergone. He's in shock and not thinking straight.  




> I'm sorry but I just have no respect for Martin. I get he's gone through a traumatic ordeal, and *finding out the baby he thought was his isn't, is a kick to the head*...but leaving Bex, his own daughter, and Lily, a sweet little girl who's coping with her mother being crazy and gone, after they tell him they love him etc...I just find that despicable


Bit in bold: that's a huge understatement!

This being a soap, when actors have breaks (which I'm assuming this is), their characters undergo something traumatic and then flee halfway around the world with a rucksack. The kind of loving man Martin's been portrayed as recently wouldn't have deserted his kids without a word, so I'm choosing to put it down to a lazy soap cliche rather than blame the character.




> Bex has got more common sense in her finger nail than Sonia has in her whole body.


Bex is turning into a really good character and I hope we're going to see more of her in future. I think Sonia's been pretty decent recently too though.




> Claudette, is lieing about her hubbys death and thingy knows it...plus Im guessing shes offt bods like Ronnie has done pre now.


Claudette's already offed Fatboy since moving to the square.  In my opinion she's wholly responsible for his death and, even worse, has absolutely no remorse about it (unlike Ronnie, until Vincent lied to her about it).

----------

flappinfanny (25-02-2016), Rear window (24-02-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> (and who hasn't thought about committing murder once in a while? ).
> 
>  it).


*splashy slowly shuffles backwards to the nearest escape door hoping not to be murdered*   :Moonie:

----------

Dazzle (24-02-2016), parkerman (24-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

I am very excited about the prospect of Gavin getting his comeuppance at the hands of Gangster Mrs Hubbarb. That'd be fantastic.

Her stabbing the bouncy castle was erm amusing but a tiny bit sinister. 

I wondered if the passport was Martins. Did he look in the box from Kyle(? I really am shocking at names)  - not that it says in it if you transition. But maybe it's the girl he used to be passport.
I was hoping Martin was going back to see Stacey and that he will say he loves her and will stay with her even if the baby isn't his.
Why would he go to the airport in a car? And not his car either. Maybe he's still not thinking straight.

I did think Bex was looking really out of sorts - the weight of the world on her shoulders.  Tina has really been nice though recently. 

I want Stacey to know the truth about Kyle as it'll help unknot a few things maybe in her head. The confusion over who he is probably has not been good for her.

----------

Dazzle (24-02-2016), Glen1 (24-02-2016), tammyy2j (24-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I know it was done as a device to let the viewing audience know what was going on but it did strike me as rather strange that you would take your passport out of your pocket and put it on the car seat next to you.
> 
> Anyway, it's all now getting very labyrinthine this back story about relationships before our time in Eastenders. Gavin, Phil and Claudette all getting roped in. Some very dark and dodgy doings in ye olde days obviously......


I was thinking could Martin maybe attempt suicide, I thought maybe the passport was of Kyle when he was a woman and not Martin's passport 

I still feel sorry for Martin, he is crushed, he loves little baby Arthur as his son plus named after his father 

Martin and Sonia didn't get Bex back until she was older whereas he has bonded with Arthur since his birth 

I know Stacey is ill but her writing the letter to Martin was cruel I think, she loves him and their family unit and now destroys it  :Angry:  

I do hope there is a twist and Martin is really Arthur's dad 

I think this Martin and Stacey make a believable couple with chemistry, thanks to Lacy and James so I hope he is back soon

----------

Dazzle (24-02-2016), flappinfanny (25-02-2016), Glen1 (24-02-2016), lizann (24-02-2016), Rear window (24-02-2016), Splashy (26-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I know Stacey is ill but her writing the letter to Martin was cruel I think, she loves him and their family unit and now destroys it


It was indeed cruel, but remember Stacey was at an extremely low ebb when she wrote it and changed her mind when she felt a bit better.

----------

flappinfanny (25-02-2016), Glen1 (24-02-2016), tammyy2j (25-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

It was nice to see Dot go see Stacey and ask about Jean, it is strange she is not visiting Stacey and Lily 

Abi and Lee, well I did not expect that but a Carter Branning baby if he did the job could be good for the show's future and Lee and Whitney really don't make a believable couple for me 

Abi is so desperate to be loved and not alone that I feel sorry for her 

Martin is in America to see Michelle, when he returns could perhaps Vickie or Mark come back with him

I like Pam and Les together, again Pam looked lovely

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2016), flappinfanny (26-02-2016), lizann (26-02-2016), Rear window (25-02-2016), Splashy (26-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Ben is so angry with himself he needs help.

Ah well lets see if soap odds work and Abi's one night drunken thing gets her up the duff duff duff.

lovely scenes with Dot.
Is Stacey going to have to tell the world why Mrtin has left?

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2016), flappinfanny (26-02-2016), lizann (26-02-2016), sarah c (26-02-2016), Splashy (26-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Ben is so angry with himself he needs help.

Ah well lets see if soap odds work and Abi's one night drunken thing gets her up the duff duff duff.

lovely scenes with Dot.
Is Stacey going to have to tell the world why Mrtin has left?

----------


## storyseeker1

Urgh! I can't believe how stupid Abi is!  Of all the people, why Lee? Surely even in a drunken state she would know that out of all the men in the city, Babe would not want her to sleep with her own nephew, let alone have a baby with him!  It'll be interesting to see her reaction when she finds out, though.

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2016), flappinfanny (26-02-2016), Glen1 (27-02-2016), lizann (26-02-2016), Splashy (26-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Urgh! I can't believe how stupid Abi is!  Of all the people, why Lee? Surely even in a drunken state she would know that out of all the men in the city, Babe would not want her to sleep with her own nephew, let alone have a baby with him!  It'll be interesting to see her reaction when she finds out, though.


It took a while for it to sink in, but yes, nasty babe is being hoist by her own petard.

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2016), flappinfanny (26-02-2016), Glen1 (27-02-2016), sarah c (26-02-2016), Splashy (26-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Abi could be passing an STD on to Lee for all she knows.  :Wal2l: 

The saving grace of the Ben/Abi story for me, and what keeps both characters _just_ on the right side of sympathetic, is that they genuinely love each other.  Usually in similar soap stories, at least one of the people involved is cruelly and cynically using the other. 

I thought it was refreshing that they went to the clinic together and could talk about his one night stands. However, more lies keep piling up...




> Ben is so angry with himself he needs help.


Yes it's quite sad.




> Is Stacey going to have to tell the world why Mrtin has left?


I'm surprised she hasn't so far. Maybe she's hoping they can go back to playing happy families when Martin comes back?

----------

flappinfanny (26-02-2016), Glen1 (27-02-2016), Rear window (26-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I thought the double bill tonight was pretty Mediocre.  The best bit for me was Kim and Lee in the Albert, which was a really funny scene.  Also the scenes with Les and Pam were lovely.

----------

Dazzle (26-02-2016), Glen1 (27-02-2016), lizann (26-02-2016), Rear window (26-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I'm not absolutely certain about this, but I believe the USA are not keen on allowing anyone in who has a criminal record, especially a custodial record. Does anyone with more legal knowledge know about this?

----------


## Rear window

Visa Waiver Programme (VWP)
The VWP allows most British Citizen passport holders to visit the US for up to 90 days. The types of journey allowed under the VWP include tourism, certain types of business visit and transit to another country.

You wonât qualify for entry to the USA under the VWP, and will need to apply for a visa from the nearest US Embassy or Consulate, if:

you have a British passport that describes your nationality as something other than âBritish Citizenâ
your passport has been extended by 12 months under exceptional measures put in place in mid 2014;
your passport doesnât include certain security features
youâve been arrested for certain crimes, even if it didnât result in a criminal conviction

::

We do not recommend that travelers who have been arrested, even if the arrest did not result in a criminal conviction, have a criminal record,  certain serious communicable illness, have been refused admission into, or have been deported from, the United States, or have previously overstayed under the terms of the Visa Waiver Program, attempt to travel visa free under the Visa Waiver Program.  The Rehabilitation of Offenders Act does not apply to US visa law and spent convictions,regardless of when they occurred will have a bearing on a travelerâs eligibility for admission into the United States.

----------

Glen1 (27-02-2016), parkerman (26-02-2016), Perdita (26-02-2016)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Even drunk I'd think I'd be aware of the fact Abi is pregnant while holding what looked like vodka. Or the next day I'd remember.

----------

flappinfanny (27-02-2016), lizann (26-02-2016), Rear window (26-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Thanks RW. So there is no way Martin would be allowed into the USA.....

----------


## lizann

babe dislikes whitney but will she welcome abi and baby to the family

----------

flappinfanny (27-02-2016), Rear window (26-02-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Can't say I am looking forward to the Strawberry blonde at 70 returning for her death bed scenes.  I may have to Sky+ the show and fast forward those scenes.

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2016), Glen1 (28-02-2016), Rear window (28-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

why didn't whitney tell mick and linda that babe forced her to tell lee

----------


## Rear window

> why didn't whitney tell mick and linda that babe forced her to tell lee



Yeah I wondered that at the time - "She made me" always sounds a bit childish though..

----------

flappinfanny (01-03-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> Yeah I wondered that at the time - "She made me" always sounds a bit childish though..


Probably why she didn't tell them then. Too proud.

----------

flappinfanny (01-03-2016), Rear window (28-02-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

Well, at least Abi's not pregnant, but there may be a chance that she's passed what Ben has onto Lee, depending on the last time she and Ben had sex etc.  Thankfully, Chlamydia isn't that serious, not like HIV/AIDS, but it can lead to a lot of trouble if left untreated.  I guess we'll find out later if Ben's condition is advanced or not. Apparently, if caught early then it can be treated with a short range of antibiotics, but too long and it can lead to things like infections of various parts of the body, and infertility.   It'll be ironic if Ben ends up becoming infertile after everything with Abi etc.  

I bet the writers are gonna work that idea in! Something like; Ben's gonna be scared stiff that he's gonna end up infertile, and he'll tell Abi how glad he is she's pregnant with his baby and everything, prodding her to carry on with Babe's plan.  That does sound like EE's style.  

If Lee ends up catching it from Abi, it would make a good storyline. Also, maybe it would teach Babe not to get involved and to stop meddling in other people's relationships, lying and such!   

I'm disappointed Abi didn't tell Babe that she slept with Lee. Disappointed, but not surprised, as it sounds like the sort of thing she'd do. Plus, how do you tell a woman you've slept with her nephew, and "oh by the way, there's a chance I may have given him STD".    I just hope Abi wakes up and warns Lee about it, so that he can get tested!  I can't believe how stupid she was, sleeping with someone when she knows there's a chance she might have STD! And to do it to Lee, someone she knows an' all!  I have no respect for that girl!

----------

flappinfanny (01-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I think it's highly likely Abi will have given Lee chlamydia, and that he's now going to pass it on to Whitney before Abi can warn him. I'd be surprised if the writers can resist the drama of such a messy situation.

Nancy and Whitney's talk about the latter's abusive past was moving. When Whitney said "but he wasn't the worst", it sent chills up my spine.

Was Nancy correct that Whitney no longer loves Lee now he doesn't make her feel safe?  I suspect she was, although the proposal will paper over the cracks for the time being.

There's no way Abi would willingly tell Babe her one night stand was Lee. She knows Lee's aunt is ruthless and unpredictable, so I bet she's scared stiff of her.  :EEK!: 

I like Honey and Ronnie's relationship and how it brings out a softer, more fun side in the latter.

----------

flappinfanny (01-03-2016), Rear window (01-03-2016), Splashy (01-03-2016), tammyy2j (01-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

bianca and her kids not family to whitney no more

 jack and honey will happen ruining her friendship with ronnie

----------


## Splashy

Nancy is so unemphatic and judgmental, its her not Witt Lee needs to cut from his life..been there.

Bad news from the clinic ..full respect for Ben getting tested , in men that std can cause no symptoms rather than others that make you scream when you pee but for ladies it is serious.  Abi will need to be tested and told to tell any sexual partner. Although is a good Dr Leg style educational story I fear Witt will be the one that suffers long term with infertility. 

Lee..the huge clue was drinking, most meds ive taken dont mix well with alcohol, vomiting palpitations etc  Plus now they take a good while to work and if its seroxat painfull to come off (it was easier to stop smoking)

Babe..the baby seller is unaware of the basics like blood types and DNA which fool this kina evilness, but like always she will be forgiven ..yawn

Does mrs billy know how close she is standing to a car crusher.  :Ninja:

----------

Dazzle (01-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Nancy and Whitney's talk about the latter's abusive past was moving. When Whitney said "but he wasn't the worst", it sent chills up my spine.



I thought Whitney was excellent. 
The proposal was a bit crazy maybe though.

----------

Dazzle (01-03-2016), Splashy (01-03-2016), tammyy2j (01-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Whitney's past of abuse was common knowledge on the Square and with all the Carters 

I liked her talk with Nancy but I cant help feel she was looking for sympathy from Nancy to get back in with Carters to get more at Mick 

I don't think Whitney loves Lee and she should be honest completely with him even in his sick depressed state

----------

flappinfanny (01-03-2016), Splashy (02-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I would prefer Whitney to leave the square now and go to Milton Keynes to see puffer jacket. 

I shouldn't but I find  it mildly amusing that many of the square will end up at the Clap clinic and Whitney has it again.  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (01-03-2016), parkerman (01-03-2016), Splashy (02-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I liked her talk with Nancy but I cant help feel she was looking for sympathy from Nancy to get back in with Carters to get more at Mick 
> 
> I don't think Whitney loves Lee and she should be honest completely with him even in his sick depressed state


I didn't get that at all.  I thought Whitney was just being honest about the reasons for her crush on Mick.  They're very good reasons after all.  Soaps love to give unsubtle hints when characters are being insincere (sidelong glances, secret smirks etc) and I saw none of that in this instance.

I think it's been made clear she's desperate to keep Lee (whether it's love or something else), and not just for Mick's sake.  I don't think she'd have been so devasted when Lee dumped her otherwise.  She can chase Mick whether she lives in the Vic or not if that's her main aim.  

I don't even know if she has feelings for Mick any more.  I haven't seen any suggestions of them for a while now, although I wouldn't be surprised if they re-emerge.

----------

parkerman (01-03-2016), Rear window (01-03-2016), Splashy (02-03-2016)

----------


## Timalay

Some pretty good acting by Perry Fenwick tonight.

----------

Splashy (02-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

linda will ask to adopt whitney soon enough in clapenders  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Splashy (02-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Clap clinic..Babe is so vile but right, will Abi tell Lee , thus Witt? I doubt it seeing as she was willing to drown Lauren..shes ruthless to the core.

So Nancy is only out to get Witt because Lee nicked her job..nice

nice to see Jack back, he was aces as Phil in the Bill.

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2016), Rear window (02-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Clap clinic..Babe is so vile but right, will Abi tell Lee , thus Witt? I doubt it seeing as she was willing to drown Lauren..shes ruthless to the core.

So Nancy is only out to get Witt because Lee nicked her job..nice

nice to see Jack back, he was aces as Phil in the Bill.

----------


## storyseeker1

I'm surprised really that Babe would be the one to mention Abi's one night stand. I would've thought she'd just scoff and think nothing of it.  I'm betting Abi won't say anything; just like her.  I wish they'd hurry up and get her found out. With any luck, Babe will find out about her and Lee, and enraged that she might have got her nephew sick she will turn on her and reveal all. (Bit of a longshot, but here's hoping!)

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2016), flappinfanny (04-03-2016), Splashy (02-03-2016)

----------


## mandi29

what is going on with Nancy she is looking unwell and pale.... i know re the epilepsy and the incident that happened a few weeks ago but its like im waiting for her to have another one any minute... love Maddie Hill who plays her and she does it so right..... Nancy needs some happiness. lets hope she get is soon....

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2016), flappinfanny (04-03-2016)

----------


## parkerman

In Honey's first incarnation on Eastenders, her speech was littered with Malapropisms. Since she's been back, not one. Puzzling.

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2016), flappinfanny (04-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> In Honey's first incarnation on Eastenders, her speech was littered with Malapropisms. Since she's been back, not one. Puzzling.


The words have got mixed up and have come out of Danny Dyer's mouth instead. I'm sure he came out with some non-rhyming nonsense the other day.

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2016), flappinfanny (04-03-2016), parkerman (02-03-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> The words have got mixed up and have come out of Danny Dyer's mouth instead. I'm sure he came out with some non-rhyming nonsense the other day.


That's cos 'e's a diamond geezer.

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2016), flappinfanny (04-03-2016), Rear window (02-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I didn't get that at all.  I thought Whitney was just being honest about the reasons for her crush on Mick.  They're very good reasons after all.  Soaps love to give unsubtle hints when characters are being insincere (sidelong glances, secret smirks etc) and I saw none of that in this instance.
> 
> I think it's been made clear she's desperate to keep Lee (whether it's love or something else), and not just for Mick's sake.  I don't think she'd have been so devasted when Lee dumped her otherwise.  She can chase Mick whether she lives in the Vic or not if that's her main aim.  
> 
> I don't even know if she has feelings for Mick any more.  I haven't seen any suggestions of them for a while now, although I wouldn't be surprised if they re-emerge.


You may be correct but I am sceptical I think as we have seen Whitney has a vindictive sneaky streak in her and some of her actions are very questionable 

I don't like Lee and Nancy fighting

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2016), flappinfanny (04-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Clap clinic..Babe is so vile but right, will Abi tell Lee , thus Witt?


Even if Abi tells Lee, I've got my doubts he'd tell Whitney since he's so desperate to keep her.




> With any luck, Babe will find out about her and Lee, and enraged that she might have got her nephew sick she will turn on her and reveal all. (Bit of a longshot, but here's hoping!)


Yes, that would be a good way to reveal the fake pregnancy.




> Nancy needs some happiness. lets hope she get is soon....


I expect she'll get back with Tamwar sooner or later.  She might stay at Masood's since she's friendly with him, so that would lead to reconnecting with Tamwar when he returns.




> In Honey's first incarnation on Eastenders, her speech was littered with Malapropisms. Since she's been back, not one. Puzzling.


She's been made more mature and less annoying this time around, which is probably a good thing.  I think I did notice a malapropism when she first returned so hopefully she'll still do it from time to time.




> You may be correct but I am sceptical I think as we have seen Whitney has a vindictive sneaky streak in her and some of her actions are very questionable


Yes, she can be sly and vindictive, but I thought she was genuine this time.  I could be wrong though.

----------

flappinfanny (04-03-2016), Rear window (03-03-2016), Splashy (02-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Nancy may move in with Donna, they seem good pals of late 

Who is running the car lot for Phil?

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2016), flappinfanny (04-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Yes, I think you're probably right about Nancy and Donna.

----------

flappinfanny (04-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Petulant toddler Nancy is buging me.

Woldont the first disco night as pub manager cause a fit?  I was pondering is it something you need to tell the employer?  Its just that maybe they need to know what to do when one happens not upset and call 999 when unless she hurts herself she dosent need an ambulance.

We defo need Dr Leg back.

Where is Vincent magicking up all the dosh from?

Jack was also very lascivious as Phil in the Bill.

----------

Dazzle (03-03-2016), flappinfanny (04-03-2016), Rear window (03-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Good scenes in the prison. I wonder what Lucas and Jordan are up to, and I hope they don't drag Denise into it. Lucas is very charismatic and I can understand how he worms his way under the defences of people who should know better.




> Petulant toddler Nancy is buging me.
> 
> Woldont the first disco night as pub manager cause a fit?  I was pondering is it something you need to tell the employer?  Its just that maybe they need to know what to do when one happens not upset and call 999 when unless she hurts herself she dosent need an ambulance.


Most employers expect potential employees to declare any relevant medical conditions. I'm not sure of the legalities about epilepsy but it seems like common sense that people who spend a lot of time with epileptics need to know so they can react appropriately to a fit.

It was a huge betrayal for Lee to disclose Nancy's medical history even if she would have done so herself. It's none of his business.  She is irritating to watch at the moment but I don't blame her for being angry at the blatant favouritism going on in the family.  It used to happen with Johnny too.




> Where is Vincent magicking up all the dosh from?


Is he still involved in criminal activities?  Last thing I remember is he just wanted to be a family man. Are we supposed to believe a half share in The Albert brings in enough to maintain their extravagant lifestyle?  :Searchme:

----------

Rear window (04-03-2016), Splashy (03-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

I forgot about Lucas..yeah what is he up to?  Seems like he already had his claws in to thingy and the was to drag Denise in, as one of his victims her statement a parole hearing would be maybe pivotal.

But Im veering more to a prison break where Lucas will attempt a Flatboy on Denise. Junior and Junior junior are his fixation now because the lord jebus has told him to save them.

----------

Dazzle (03-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

I forgot about Lucas..yeah what is he up to?  Seems like he already had his claws in to thingy and the was to drag Denise in, as one of his victims her statement a parole hearing would be maybe pivotal.

But Im veering more to a prison break where Lucas will attempt a Flatboy on Denise. Junior and Junior junior are his fixation now because the lord jebus has told him to save them.

----------


## Dazzle

> I forgot about Lucas..yeah what is he up to?  Seems like he already had his claws in to thingy and the was to drag Denise in, as one of his victims her statement a parole hearing would be maybe pivotal.
> 
> But Im veering more to a prison break where Lucas will attempt a Flatboy on Denise. Junior and Junior junior are his fixation now because *the lord jebus has told him* to save them.


I think he'd like Denise back too but I'm sure he wouldn't hesitate to be completely ruthless if she gets in his way.

Bit in bold: he's no longer a believer (according to him anyway)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (04-03-2016), Splashy (03-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Why would Jordan forgive Lucas, just like that? Also what was all that stuff with Jack? The only person speaking any sense was Phil and he was rat arsed!

The best scenes  tonight were between Linda and Nancy and Donna and Nancy.  I hope they develop the friendship with Donna and Nancy, also the Donna storyline could be interesting.  

I am just wondering if there is going to be twist with Jack and his new lady friend. Is it his Lady friend? Are we jumping to conclusions? Could she be a mate and he is not actually marring her??? May be I am way off beam with this one????

----------

Dazzle (04-03-2016), Dougie (04-03-2016), Glen1 (04-03-2016), lizann (04-03-2016), Rear window (04-03-2016), Splashy (04-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Why would Jordan forgive Lucas, just like that?


I agree.  I expected Jordan to forgive his dad because Lucas is very persuasive, but it seemed to happen as soon as they set eyes on each other without any persuasion needed.  Slightly bizarre...




> The only person speaking any sense was Phil and he was rat arsed!


Phil's very funny now he's dying and thinks he has nothing left to lose.  The writers should make the most of Steve McFadden's comic ability from now on.




> I hope they develop the friendship with Donna and Nancy, also the Donna storyline could be interesting.


I agree about the Donna storyline.  She's a character that deserves a lot more screen time.

----------

flappinfanny (04-03-2016), Glen1 (04-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> I agree.  I expected Jordan to forgive his dad because Lucas is very persuasive, but it seemed to happen as soon as they set eyes on each other without any persuasion needed.  Slightly bizarre...
> .


I can't remember how all the Lucas/Jordan stuff started... Jordan had gone to Libby's?

----------


## lizann

had jordan already been in contact with lucas before denise found and took him in

----------

flappinfanny (04-03-2016), Glen1 (04-03-2016), parkerman (04-03-2016), tammyy2j (06-03-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I agree.  I expected Jordan to forgive his dad because Lucas is very persuasive, but it seemed to happen as soon as they set eyes on each other without any persuasion needed.  Slightly bizarre...


 I think there is more to all this than we've been led to believe so far and that, as lizann says, they had been in contact before and worked all this out between them.

----------

Dazzle (04-03-2016), flappinfanny (04-03-2016), Glen1 (04-03-2016), lizann (04-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think there is more to all this than we've been led to believe so far and that, as lizann says, they had been in contact before and worked all this out between them.


Yes, you could well be right.

----------


## flappinfanny

I like the friendship between Nancy and Donna, I hope they develop this more. I hope Nancy doesn't go back to the pub with Mick and Linda and goes her own way. I agree the Jordan/Lucas storyline has a good twist and could be interesting. Not keen on the Claudette/Vincent stuff, a bit   :Moonie:

----------

Dazzle (05-03-2016), Glen1 (07-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Liz and parkerman were correct that Lucas and Jordan have been in touch (and planning his escape!) for weeks. I'm finding it a really intriguing and enjoyable storyline. I hope Lucas doesn't kidnap poor Denise again!  :EEK!: 

Lisa Hammond has made Donna the most interesting and likeable member of the Hubbard family in my opinion.  I agree she and Nancy work well together, so I hope they remain close friends and flatmates.

----------

flappinfanny (07-03-2016), Glen1 (07-03-2016), parkerman (05-03-2016), Rear window (05-03-2016), tammyy2j (06-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

oh denise what have you done

----------

flappinfanny (07-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I really can't believe Denise spoke up for Lucas to the governor of the prison 

Does Jack ever visit his "pregnant" niece Abi or Max in prison besides just seeing Ronnie and Dot 

I like Donna and Nancy's friendship too

----------

Dazzle (06-03-2016), flappinfanny (07-03-2016), lizann (06-03-2016), Rear window (06-03-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

I can't believe what a dope Jordan is. Lucas really has him sucked in. I mean; he started out telling Jordan that it was just gonna be them and JJ, and then suddenly he's talking about taking Denise with them, even though Jordan knows full well she'll never go for it.  It's obvious he hasn't changed, but Jordan is too blind to see it.   I just can't believe he would actually think that going on the run is the ideal life for JJ. Has he no sense?! Taking a small boy like that and going on the run from the police with a convicted murderer!

----------

flappinfanny (07-03-2016), Rear window (06-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I can't believe what a dope Jordan is. Lucas really has him sucked in. I mean; he started out telling Jordan that it was just gonna be them and JJ, and then suddenly he's talking about taking Denise with them, even though Jordan knows full well she'll never go for it.  It's obvious he hasn't changed, but Jordan is too blind to see it.   I just can't believe he would actually think that going on the run is the ideal life for JJ. Has he no sense?! Taking a small boy like that and going on the run from the police with a convicted murderer!


Intelligent people fall for charismatic manipulators all the time. Lucas is an expert, and Jordan's young and probably desperate to believe his father's not really evil.  Hopefully he'll come to his senses before things go too far, especially because he now has his own son to protect.

----------

flappinfanny (07-03-2016), Glen1 (07-03-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> Intelligent people fall for charismatic manipulators all the time. Lucas is an expert, and Jordan's young and probably desperate to believe his father's not really evil.  Hopefully he'll come to his senses before things go too far, especially because he now has his own son to protect.


Hopefully, but from what I saw in the promo shots for the upcoming eps, it's gonna get a whole lot worse before it gets better. Shows Jordan smashing a door down, in what I assume will be the scene when he realises Denise is trying to stop him and Lucas from escaping. Guy's obviously got his dad's temper, which is a worry in itself.

----------

Dazzle (06-03-2016), flappinfanny (07-03-2016), Glen1 (07-03-2016), lizann (06-03-2016), Rear window (06-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I hope Jordan won't turn out to be a villain too!  :EEK!:

----------

flappinfanny (07-03-2016), Rear window (06-03-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> I hope Jordan won't turn out to be a villain too!


Me, too.  Spoilers for the upcoming eps don't reveal anything more of what's gonna happen next week after Mother's Day, except that the Hubbards and Foxes struggle to come to terms with it, and are forced to keep a dark secret.  That alas could mean anything.

----------

Dazzle (06-03-2016), flappinfanny (07-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Me, too.  Spoilers for the upcoming eps don't reveal anything more of what's gonna happen next week after Mother's Day, except that the Hubbards and Foxes struggle to come to terms with it, and are forced to keep a dark secret.  That alas could mean anything.


A dark secret? Not who killed Lucy? :-)

----------

Dazzle (06-03-2016), flappinfanny (07-03-2016), Glen1 (07-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Me, too.  Spoilers for the upcoming eps don't reveal anything more of what's gonna happen next week after Mother's Day, except that the Hubbards and Foxes struggle to come to terms with it, and are forced to keep a dark secret.  That alas could mean anything.


A dark secret? Not who killed Lucy? :-)

----------


## storyseeker1

> A dark secret? Not who killed Lucy? :-)


I doubt it., or at least I hope not. Too many know as it is.  My guess is it's probably whatever secret that Claudette is keeping, or possibly it might be something involving Lucas, depending how the whole thing with his prison break is gonna turn out.  If he succeeds, some people might be pressured into keeping silent.  Or maybe he gets murdered by someone (like Patrick) who does it to protect Denise.  Or maybe people keep silent about Jordan's involvement in the breakout.  We'll have to wait and see.

----------

flappinfanny (07-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Me, too.  Spoilers for the upcoming eps don't reveal anything more of what's gonna happen next week after Mother's Day, except that the Hubbards and Foxes struggle to come to terms with it, and are forced to keep a dark secret.  That alas could mean anything.


 the secret could be claudette killing gavin or jordan killing libby

----------

flappinfanny (07-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

so any of den's gang which includes eric and gavin and kathy's brother ted could be vincent's real father as lady in red claudette gets around

----------

Dazzle (08-03-2016), flappinfanny (07-03-2016), Glen1 (08-03-2016), Rear window (08-03-2016), tammyy2j (08-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Well after all that hype that was disappointing.  I didn't know Paul could drive, let alone have a car.  Is Gavin dead?  The Nancy and Lee stuff is getting very boring now.

----------

Dazzle (08-03-2016), Glen1 (08-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Mother's day continues for the next two episodes, so hopefully there's plenty more drama to come. It would have been a lot more gripping if Phil hadn't already heavily hinted that Claudette did away with Henry, and if her whacking Gavin over the head hadn't been released in the spoilers.  A ready-made place to bury the body has even been set up in the Hubbard's basement. Let's hope that overused soap clichÃ©'s just been done to tease us!

I'm not sure if Gavin included himself as one of the men Claudette slept with back in the day. He thought he shouldn't have to pay now because she gave it away free to the others in the past. That means Eric, Ted or Den (and maybe Gavin) are possibly Vincent's father (Eric being the most obvious since it would create the most drama).  Are we really going to find out that yet _another_ Albert Square resident has a secret parent?  :Wal2l: 

Nancy is out of control, and I agree the sibling rivalry is boring now. Hopefully the shock of hurting Ollie will put a stop to it.

----------

flappinfanny (09-03-2016), Glen1 (08-03-2016), Rear window (08-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Indeed, what a nice basement for a body.

If Gavin is actually dead, and tbh we have seen someone recover from a blow to the head with an iron, then that'd be good.

----------

Dazzle (08-03-2016), flappinfanny (09-03-2016), Glen1 (08-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Indeed, what a nice basement for a body.

If Gavin is actually dead, and tbh we have seen someone recover from a blow to the head with an iron, then that'd be good.

----------


## parkerman

If Gavin is actually dead, what happened to the idea that he was going to be the biggest villain of all time in Eastenders? 

So maybe he isn't.......

----------

Dazzle (08-03-2016), flappinfanny (09-03-2016), Glen1 (08-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

It seems too obvious that Gavin's dead given all the spoilers that have been released about him and Claudette for the Mother's Day episodes.

Perhaps Lucas (or even Jordan) will be killed off...

----------

flappinfanny (09-03-2016), Glen1 (08-03-2016), tammyy2j (08-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> If Gavin is actually dead, what happened to the idea that he was going to be the biggest villain of all time in Eastenders? 
> 
> So maybe he isn't.......



They regularly rise from the dead in Eastendersland.

He may come back as a proper zombie villain.

----------

flappinfanny (09-03-2016), Glen1 (08-03-2016), parkerman (08-03-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> They regularly rise from the dead in Eastendersland.
> 
> He may come back as a proper zombie villain.


Along with yet another reincarnation of Dirty Den?

----------

flappinfanny (09-03-2016), Rear window (08-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> so any of den's gang which includes eric and gavin and kathy's brother ted could be vincent's real father as lady in red claudette gets around


It sounded like Claudette wanted Eric for herself but he choose his wife Peggy and his family 

Does someone die this week?

I hope Patrick or Denise don't die

----------

Dazzle (09-03-2016), flappinfanny (09-03-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Is it just me, or have Claudette's bosoms doubled in size over the last couple of days.....?

----------

Dazzle (09-03-2016), flappinfanny (09-03-2016), lizann (08-03-2016), Perdita (08-03-2016), Rear window (08-03-2016), Splashy (09-03-2016), tammyy2j (08-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Is it just me, or have Claudette's bosoms doubled in size over the last couple of days.....?


They are quite distracting, her back must be killing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (09-03-2016), flappinfanny (09-03-2016), parkerman (09-03-2016), Perdita (08-03-2016), Ruffed_lemur (09-03-2016), Splashy (09-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Is it just me, or have Claudette's bosoms doubled in size over the last couple of days.....?


And they didn't stop jiggling about! Honestly I was giggling like mad - I don't know why it amused me so much.

----------

Dazzle (09-03-2016), flappinfanny (09-03-2016), parkerman (09-03-2016), Splashy (09-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

seriously denise call the cops, run from the house 

 jordan is just as evil as lucas 

 claudette's rack is impressive

----------

Dazzle (09-03-2016), Rear window (09-03-2016), Splashy (09-03-2016), tammyy2j (10-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

seriously denise call the cops, run from the house 

 jordan is just as evil as lucas 

 claudette's rack is impressive

----------

flappinfanny (09-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Well I enjoyed that for all the wrong reasons.  Who says EE can't do comedy.   :Big Grin:   Claudette had turned into Janet Brown with all those accents. I half expected Mike Yarwood to turn up in the basement.

I would have also thrown the scrag end that is witless Whitney out.  The hubbard storyline is getting a bit complicated now, I don't even know if Lamb and Treadwell Collins even can remember what is cracking off with the twists and turns, never mind poor Claudette.  It is retcon after retcon. 

However  it was a much better episode, even if the writing was iffy.  Diane Parish was the stand out performer tonight, for all the right reasons.

----------

Dazzle (09-03-2016), Glen1 (10-03-2016), parkerman (09-03-2016), Splashy (09-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

next retcon eric is alive

----------

Dazzle (09-03-2016), flappinfanny (11-03-2016), Glen1 (10-03-2016), parkerman (09-03-2016), Rear window (09-03-2016), Splashy (09-03-2016), tammyy2j (10-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Claudette confirmed tonight that she knew she was sending Fatboy to his death (it took me a few seconds to work out who they meant by "Arthur"  :Embarrassment: ).  She's got absolutely no remorse for his or Henry's death, or for ruthlessly lying to Vincent all these years.  I can't say I blame Vincent for throttling her after that extreme provocation!  :Ninja: 




> jordan is just as evil as lucas


I'm not yet convinced he's outright evil.  I think there's still a chance he's under Lucas' spell and desperate for his approval by bringing Denise along.  He's convinced Lucas has changed, so he doesn't believe he's taking Denise and JJ along with a killer.  

I guess we'll find out for sure one way or the other tomorrow...

----------

flappinfanny (11-03-2016), Glen1 (10-03-2016), Rear window (09-03-2016), Splashy (09-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

The Carters are making a big mistake not getting Ollie medical help. Everyone should get checked out after a bump to the head as it can kill even if the patient feels fine.

----------

flappinfanny (11-03-2016), lizann (09-03-2016), Splashy (10-03-2016), tammyy2j (10-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Babe on purpose destroying the truce..she openly vile yet all ways the next second she is adored?

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2016), flappinfanny (11-03-2016), Rear window (09-03-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> The Carters are making a big mistake not getting Ollie medical help. Everyone should get checked out after a bump to the head as it can kill even if the patient feels fine.


I suppose it's one of those things where if you can't see anything bad then you don't think it's anything serious.  It's easy to happen unfortunately.  No one ever thinks something like this can happen to you until it does.

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2016), flappinfanny (11-03-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

Considering the way Claudette was speaking, I would have strangled her if it were me!  So I don't fancy her chances with tough boy Vincent!  Ironic; she tried all his life to make him tough by lying to him and everything, and now she's got her wish. The phrase, "Be careful what you wish for", comes to mind.   I just can't believe how she could be so stupid by acting that way in front of Vincent, and not imagine that he wouldn't be upset when he learned the truth.

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2016), flappinfanny (11-03-2016), Perdita (09-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

A complete Eastenders classic when the dead body gets up and runs away. Done to death maybe?
I think he's going to be very angry and she might not have Vincent to look out for her now.

The fight was nasty - Lee should be more restrained after having been a squaddie. Why not take him and get him checked out? And what's the business feeding him whilst he's lay down. Is that normal these days?

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2016), flappinfanny (11-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

> The Carters are making a big mistake not getting Ollie medical help. Everyone should get checked out after a bump to the head as it can kill even if the patient feels fine.


 i agree instead mick broke a chair he and linda should have taken ollie straight to hospital 

 linda talked about going to hospital with johnny when he was young as he was premature so thought she would be more cautious

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2016), flappinfanny (11-03-2016), Glen1 (10-03-2016), tammyy2j (10-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

> The Carters are making a big mistake not getting Ollie medical help. Everyone should get checked out after a bump to the head as it can kill even if the patient feels fine.


 i agree instead mick broke a chair he and linda should have taken ollie straight to hospital 

 linda talked about going to hospital with johnny when he was young as he was premature so thought she would be more cautious

----------


## tammyy2j

Do you think Libby or Patrick could be the next fatality caught up in Lucas and Claudette's drama

----------


## Dazzle

> Do you think Libby or Patrick could be the next fatality caught up in Lucas and Claudette's drama


I can't see either of them being killed off, although I suppose Libby's a possibility since she's not a regular character.  I think Lucas is the most likely to die, followed by Jordan.  Also, perhaps Patrick won't be successful in stopping Vincent from killing Claudette (although I hope that's not the case because I think there's more to explore between her and Vincent before she gets her comeuppance).

I don't even know for sure if there will be a fatality...


Remember there's two episodes on again tonight folks.  :Thumbsup:

----------

Perdita (10-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Is Claudette deadÂ¿Â¿Â¿  :EEK!:

----------

flappinfanny (11-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Is Claudette deadÂ¿Â¿Â¿


 i was expecting her to wake and vincent finish her off,  now he has buried her assume she is dead

 i hate this malarkey of burying bodies under houses and pubs, waiting for long reveal

----------

flappinfanny (11-03-2016), Glen1 (10-03-2016), Perdita (10-03-2016), Splashy (10-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Is Claudette deadÂ¿Â¿Â¿


 i was expecting her to wake and vincent finish her off,  now he has buried her assume she is dead

 i hate this malarkey of burying bodies under houses and pubs, waiting for long reveal

----------

Ruffed_lemur (10-03-2016), tammyy2j (10-03-2016)

----------


## sarah c

ooo a twist in the tale....didn't see that coming??!!

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2016), flappinfanny (11-03-2016), Glen1 (10-03-2016), lizann (11-03-2016), Ruffed_lemur (10-03-2016), tammyy2j (10-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

How did she get out if Vincent buried her?

I was really hoping Patrick was going to call the police and tell what happened but instead gets social services to take JJ, Patrick knows Chelsea is Lucas and Denise's daughter so they will always be connected 

Libby, Darren and Tamwar were on a fishing holiday, good they are all still friends and still no news of Libby's secret or is that dropped now

Kim singing the witch is dead was funny  :Rotfl:  

Ronnie was able to find the hotel in the middle of nowhere, great navigation skills by her  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I think Honey may have got through to Phil

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2016), flappinfanny (11-03-2016), parkerman (11-03-2016), sarah c (11-03-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> How did she get out if Vincent buried her?


 Can only think Vincent panicked about Patrick contacting the police  and moved her before the concrete was laid. Be interesting to see if eventually we get a plausible  explanation . Assuming she recovers I guess Claudette gets control again over Vincent .

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2016), flappinfanny (11-03-2016), lizann (11-03-2016), Splashy (10-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj

----------


## Splashy

Jorden will be all kinds of miffed off when he gets out and nicking his kid aint going to help. Kid would be safer with a temp home away from a non veted carer, who if asked the father wouldnt want housing his kin.

Nancy is still being irksome.

How did Claudette unbury herself is she a buffy fan?

Squigal!     anyone else hope we would never here thast nsff reference again.

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2016), flappinfanny (11-03-2016), Glen1 (11-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Brilliant couple of episodes tonight!  :Thumbsup: 




> How did she get out if Vincent buried her?


I was thinking Vincent buried her in an extremely shallow grave and she managed to crawl after he'd gone. That's the stuff of Hollywood movies, but I don't think that'd stop the EE team.  :Big Grin: 

Glen's explanation is a possibility too.

I thought it was odd we weren't shown Vincent digging a grave or the grave itself, so there could be another explanation.  Perhaps he dug a hole and just put enough rubble on top to hide the body?  Since he planned to oversee the concrete being laid, he could stop anyone from moving any rubble etc.

I can't wait for Claudette's return and vengeance...  :EEK!: 




> Patrick knows Chelsea is Lucas and Denise's daughter so they will always be connected


Very good point!




> ...still no news of Libby's secret or is that dropped now


Libby's secret was Jordan stealing from Chelsea.

I wonder if there are plans to bring Jordan back?  I think he could be a good long term character.




> Ronnie was able to find the hotel in the middle of nowhere, great navigation skills by her


She was shown looking at a map on her phone.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

It was a good and funny twist that the wedding wasn't Jack's after all.  :Lol: 




> I think Honey may have got through to Phil


I hope so. Much as I can't work up much sympathy for the nasty bully, I also don't want to carry on watching him drink himself to death.

----------

flappinfanny (11-03-2016), Glen1 (11-03-2016), Splashy (11-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Jorden will be all kinds of miffed off when he gets out and nicking his kid aint going to help. Kid would be safer with a temp home away from a non veted carer, who if asked the father wouldnt want housing his kin.


Jordan listened to Denise and gave up Lucas in the end, so I'm not so sure he wouldn't want her caring for JJ.  Someone decent who's already attached to JJ has got to be better than unknown foster carers surely?

Did anyone else notice Lucas quoting the bible when he was being dragged away by the prison guards?  Force of habit or is he secretly still a believer after all?  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (11-03-2016), Glen1 (11-03-2016), Splashy (11-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> i was expecting her to wake and vincent finish her off,  now he has buried her assume she is dead
> 
>  i hate this malarkey of burying bodies under houses and pubs, waiting for long reveal


I agree, I am glad they didn't copy Coronation Street and go down that route.

Two highly ridiculously camp episodes, but at the same time two highly enjoyable episodes. I genuinely wanted to come back and watch the second instalment tonight. How often can you say that with Coronation Street on a Monday and Friday?

I am glad Claudette is still alive. Many twists and turns tonight. Honey is very grating and needs a punch. I did chuckle at Kim singing 'Ding dong the witch is dead.'  :Big Grin:   I like the friendship building with Donna and Nancy, but it is such a shame Nancy has moved back into the Vic.

For me Denise, Donna and Phil were the stand out performers tonight, along with Patrick and a surprisingly good Vincent.

 No EE tomorrow.   :Crying:

----------

Dazzle (11-03-2016), Glen1 (11-03-2016), Splashy (11-03-2016)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

is this the last appearance of Lucas? While I understand he's in prison for life, it was nice to see a returning character.

----------

Dazzle (11-03-2016), flappinfanny (13-03-2016), Glen1 (11-03-2016), Splashy (11-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> is this the last appearance of Lucas? While I understand he's in prison for life, it was nice to see a returning character.


I've really enjoyed seeing him again too. I haven't read any spoilers about any further appearances, but to me it felt like the end of it tonight.  If that's true, I hope we see him again a few years down the line.

----------

flappinfanny (13-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

jack's mate dc skase from bill always a home for ex bill

----------


## storyseeker1

> is this the last appearance of Lucas? While I understand he's in prison for life, it was nice to see a returning character.


I doubt it. Even EE wouldn't be able to bring back a guy who was in prison for 3 murders, attempted murder, kidnapping and holding someone prisoner, then holding several people prisoner, and then attempting to break out of prison.  There's no way EE could get someone out of prison with that kind of record without making it believable.  The justice system isn't THAT bad! 

I'm not surprised the wedding turned out not to be Jacks'. The idea that Jack would move on so quickly was just too ridiculous.  Plus, I've seen a similar kind of scene done before with several films and such. Not exactly original, but still highly enjoyable! 

The scenes with Nancy and Lee broke my heart, because I know what's coming in later eps with Ollie and everything.  I just hope they can find a way through it all. 

As for Phil; well, that's basically the same as it has been up to now. He keeps drinking, going through some personal sh*t and anger etc.  Nothing new. 

Lucas and Denise; was among the best I saw!  I loved the scene where she went to tell him to get lost! If there was ever any doubt that he was still not right in the head, there isn't now.  Guy's completely round the bend! I'm just glad Denise has now well and truly seen it, and hopefully Jordan has got it through his skull now, too. I hope Jordan gets out soon, as I was enjoying his character. 

I was a bit mad at Patrick. It seemed so heartless of him to keep going on at Denise to abandon little JJ.  I mean, what's going to happen to the poor kid if Denise won't take him in?  I know he's afraid that Lucas will still have a connection to Denise, but that's already a done deal, as he's Chelsea's father etc.  I also found it despicable of him because he was never there for his own boys, and now he's trying to convince Denise to abandon someone else's child that she can help.  I personally hope that him calling social services will blow up in his face, and get Denise throwing him out.   On the other hand, though, I can understand that he's going through an awful lot right now, what with Claudette and everything. But then again, he was never fond of JJ and Jordan anyway.   With any luck, Claudette will come up right behind him and give him a heart attack! 

The ending was the best! Though, like everyone else, I can't figure out how Claudette managed to dig herself out of a grave (even if it was shallow), get out the house without anyone noticing, and wander around the streets for hours with a busted head???    I'm guessing she has amnesia for the moment, so that's her taken care of for the time being. Once she gets her memory back, she'll obviously be back for revenge.

----------

Splashy (11-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I doubt it. Even EE wouldn't be able to bring back a guy who was in prison for 3 murders, attempted murder, kidnapping and holding someone prisoner, then holding several people prisoner, and then attempting to break out of prison.  There's no way EE could get someone out of prison with that kind of record without making it believable.  The justice system isn't THAT bad!


I can't speak for anyone else, but when I said I hope we see Lucas again I meant in prison. They can wring a lot of drama out of prison visits as we've seen.




> The ending was the best! Though, like everyone else, I can't figure out how Claudette managed to dig herself out of a grave (even if it was shallow), get out the house without anyone noticing, and wander around the streets for hours with a busted head???    I'm guessing she has amnesia for the moment, so that's her taken care of for the time being. Once she gets her memory back, she'll obviously be back for revenge.


I wonder if Gavin could be involved in Claudette's escape?

I still say there's a reason we weren't shown Vincent digging the grave or even the grave itself (possibly because it would have been obvious Claudette could escape from it if she wasn't quite dead - which could have spoiled the surprise).

----------

Glen1 (11-03-2016), Splashy (11-03-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> Can only think Vincent panicked about Patrick contacting the police  and moved her before the concrete was laid. Be interesting to see if eventually we get a plausible  explanation . Assuming she recovers I guess Claudette gets control again over Vincent .


but why was Vincent looking so worried and shifty when he saw the concrete had been laid?

if he knew Claudette wasn't under there

----------

Splashy (11-03-2016)

----------


## sarah c

and for me Patrick was poor?

one minute stumbling around hardly able to speak coherently and dragging his leg

next walking and talking like the stroke never happened?

----------

Glen1 (11-03-2016), Splashy (11-03-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> but why was Vincent looking so worried and shifty when he saw the concrete had been laid?
> 
> if he knew Claudette wasn't under there


I think Vincent tends to look suspicious even when he hasn't done anything wrong. But I wonder if Vincent's concerned look on this occasion was more about keeping us viewers not to suspect anything and add impact to the final scene ?

----------

Dazzle (11-03-2016), sarah c (11-03-2016), Splashy (12-03-2016)

----------


## Timalay

Did anybody think of this when the wedding couple was revealed?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2TYGU6OcXk

----------

Dazzle (13-03-2016), flappinfanny (13-03-2016), Rear window (11-03-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> I wonder if Gavin could be involved in Claudette's escape?
> 
> I still say there's a reason we weren't shown Vincent digging the grave or even the grave itself (possibly because it would have been obvious Claudette could escape from it if she wasn't quite dead - which could have spoiled the surprise).


Makes a lot of sense Dazzle on both counts. Gavin certainly seems to be aware of everything going on in every household on Albert Square. Just hope we get some answers and resolved storylines in the near future. Bobby Beale for starters, who will probably be back soon for the Easter holidays.

----------

Dazzle (11-03-2016), flappinfanny (13-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Twist! 
Oh well I didn't know there was two episodes on last night, so this mornings Iplayer session I clicked on the top one and then shook my head in confusion until I saw the 'part 2' label on it.
Watched them in order after that.

Well, I'm glad there's not a body under the floor, cos that's too Corrie cliched.

I loved the bursting in to the wedding bit, but the running to get there was silly. She should be out running with Kush! 

Lots of little bits to make Patrick decide he would keep quiet, "for his family" but then goes and reports the kid to SS. Hmm. I understand about the link to Lucas but I don't think denise will be happy.

----------

Dazzle (11-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

dup

----------


## Splashy

Oh I just realised an ironic link, Blackwood interviewed Buffy the actress yesrd ago during the period Buffy came back from the dead and had to dig herself out of her grave . I know that but I cant remember where I just put my socks.

----------

Dazzle (11-03-2016), Glen1 (12-03-2016), Rear window (11-03-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I have to say I didn't quite follow why the police stormed into the Square so quickly, all lights flashing, to get Jordan. The note Libby had said "Phone police. Lucas escaping." (Or something like that) . How did they know so quickly that Jordan was involved?

----------

Dazzle (11-03-2016), flappinfanny (13-03-2016), Glen1 (12-03-2016), lizann (11-03-2016), Rear window (11-03-2016), Splashy (11-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I have to say I didn't quite follow why the police stormed into the Square so quickly, all lights flashing, to get Jordan. The note Libby had said "Phone police. Lucas escaping." (Or something like that) . How did they know so quickly that Jordan was involved?


Yes, that was ridiculous. I can't remember who actually phoned the police but if it was Libby I suppose she would have worked out Jordan was involved and said so on the phone. I'm guessing there was already a manhunt afoot for the escaped Lucas which is why the police took it seriously enough to come immediately to the square all guns blazing. 

I still find it a little far fetched however and think it was done more for effect than realism.

----------

flappinfanny (13-03-2016), Glen1 (12-03-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> Yes, that was ridiculous. I can't remember who actually phoned the police but if it was Libby I suppose she would have worked out Jordan was involved and said so on the phone. I'm guessing there was already a manhunt afoot for the escaped Lucas which is why the police took it seriously enough to come immediately to the square all guns blazing. 
> 
> I still find it a little far fetched however and think it was done more for effect than realism.


Massod rang the police  I think

----------

Dazzle (11-03-2016), flappinfanny (13-03-2016), Glen1 (12-03-2016), lizann (11-03-2016), Rear window (11-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Massod rang the police  I think


 yes he did but why didn't libby straight off

----------


## lizann

> Massod rang the police  I think


 yes he did but why didn't libby straight off

----------


## Dazzle

> yes he did but why didn't libby straight off


She was panicking and not thinking straight whilst Masood kept his cool.

I think what I said above regarding telling the police about Jordan probably still applies since Libby would have told Masood.

----------


## lizann

we should have seen lucas escape and recapture

----------

flappinfanny (13-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> we should have seen lucas escape and recapture


Don Gilet could probably only commit a limited amount of time because of his work on Holby City.

----------

flappinfanny (13-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

I did wonder on the sanity of them being able to visit Lucas so soon after an escape. Surely he'd be on a loss of privileges. And as Denise was possibly implicated (until the police check out her phone etc) then she probably shouldn't be let near him either.

I too wondered why the police razzed like mad into the square.

----------

Dazzle (12-03-2016), flappinfanny (13-03-2016), Glen1 (12-03-2016), lizann (12-03-2016), parkerman (12-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I did wonder on the sanity of them being able to visit Lucas so soon after an escape. Surely he'd be on a loss of privileges.


I thought that too.  I'm pretty sure that final visit wouldn't have been allowed.

----------

flappinfanny (13-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I've really enjoyed seeing him again too. I haven't read any spoilers about any further appearances, but to me it felt like the end of it tonight.  If that's true, I hope we see him again a few years down the line.


He only had to jump over the wall from Holby to film those scenes.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (13-03-2016), lizann (14-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Did anybody think of this when the wedding couple was revealed?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2TYGU6OcXk


Brilliant.   :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

claudette's boobs helped her out of the grave, they are weapons

----------

flappinfanny (14-03-2016), parkerman (14-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> claudette's boobs helped her out of the grave, they are weapons


 :Lol: 

For some reason I was thinking of Police Academy.

----------


## Perdita

Is Delphine the stalker?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Is Delphine the stalker?


Yeah that is what I'm thinking. Something must of happened to trigger the stalking and Jack would of told her last week.

----------

Perdita (14-03-2016)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## lizann

is delephine penny's mother, where is she?

 gavin and sister back to fleece hubbards

 does anyone know gavin is sharon real father outside of mitchells and beales

----------


## lizann

is delephine penny's mother, where is she?

 gavin and sister back to fleece hubbards

 does anyone know gavin is sharon real father outside of mitchells and beales

----------


## Rear window

> Yeah that is what I'm thinking. Something must of happened to trigger the stalking and Jack would of told her last week.


But that was her wedding night. Who'd be in the bushes lurking in the square?

I reckon it's Joels' kids. Or his brother.

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2016), flappinfanny (15-03-2016), tammyy2j (15-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Delephine reminds me of "Open All Hours."



Best bit of a poor episode was Shirley smiling and of course Steve McFadden.

----------


## flappinfanny

> is delephine penny's mother, where is she?


Penny's mum and Jacks first wife was Selina. They divorced after what happened to Penny.

----------

lizann (15-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I reckon it's Joels' kids. Or his brother.


I think so too. Joel's death, the effect of it on his kids, and his brother falling for Ronnie, have all happened for a reason.

I enjoyed the Ronnie and Jack scenes even though I've been indifferent to his return. I hope they keep the chemistry going now they're a couple again.

The Ronnie/Phil scene was moving. It's very rare to see Phil Mitchell completely vulnerable and accepting comfort like that.

It'll be interesting to see what Gavin's planning. It'll be even more interesting if it turns out he's well aware Claudette's alive and that his plot involves her.

We need to see more of uber bitch Margaret!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rear window

> It'll be interesting to see what Gavin's planning. It'll be even more interesting if it turns out he's well aware Claudette's alive and that his plot involves her.
> 
> We need to see more of uber bitch Margaret!


Yes what has he got planned?

Is he not a wanted man though?

----------


## Dazzle

> Is he not a wanted man though?


As far as I know...  :Searchme:

----------


## Perdita

> Yes what has he got planned?
> 
> Is he not a wanted man though?


Since when has that been a problem in soapland   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2016), flappinfanny (16-03-2016), Glen1 (15-03-2016), lizann (15-03-2016), parkerman (15-03-2016), Rear window (15-03-2016), tammyy2j (15-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Im pondering, will Nancy's admission of pushing lee onto the baby an act of aggressive anger  causing the head injury get her into a situation where its required she not be in the premises the baby lives in. It could be seen that they then didnt go to an A and E e to avoid the issue of how it happened. The doctor was clearly not convinced why anyone whos baby had just had a bash to the head would just think, no the kid will be fine and move on without any shade of worry.

----------

Dazzle (17-03-2016), flappinfanny (16-03-2016), Ruffed_lemur (16-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

patrick didn't see a ghost, is claudy out of hospital wandering around already  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (17-03-2016), flappinfanny (16-03-2016), Rear window (16-03-2016), Splashy (16-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> patrick didn't see a ghost, is claudy out of hospital wandering around already



But it was really funny ... we know she's not a ghost...

----------

Dazzle (17-03-2016), flappinfanny (16-03-2016), Splashy (16-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

A better episode last night. The opening scene was well acted and Kellie Bright was very good as was Danny Dyer, one of his better performances.  The situation with Ollie is all down to Whitney!

I still think we need a break from the Carters having a major storyline so soon, did we need to have the Ollie storyline?

Steve McFadden knocked it out the park again and it was a nice touch having Sharon behind the bar.  :Smile:  

All things considered a big improvement.

----------

Dazzle (17-03-2016), Splashy (16-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> But it was really funny ... we know she's not a ghost...


Yes that was funny.   :Big Grin:

----------

Splashy (16-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

I do wonder if storylines get thought through completely. Having a childhood illness that manifests and can be cured is one thing, but something serious that chances are isn't going to go away is a forever within the soap. Even if they ignore it or try to, we all know that they're sidestepping something.
Maybe Ollie will be all better within a week and this storyline goes away?

They have handled Stacey's condition really well though over time, and the psychosis has been done nicely. So maybe they can handle this.

----------

Dazzle (17-03-2016), flappinfanny (16-03-2016), lizann (16-03-2016), parkerman (16-03-2016), Ruffed_lemur (16-03-2016), Splashy (16-03-2016), tammyy2j (17-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

The story of baby Ollie's head injury is a tense and moving one.  :Sad: 




> patrick didn't see a ghost, is claudy out of hospital wandering around already


I thought it was his guilty conscience playing tricks on him. However, maybe I'm wrong and she's already put a plan in motion to "haunt" Patrick and Vincent (and wearing the same pristine outfit too!).  :Big Grin: 




> A better episode last night. The opening scene was well acted and Kellie Bright was very good as was Danny Dyer, one of his better performances.  *The situation with Ollie is all down to Whitney!*


Whitney played a minor part in the hostilities between Nancy and Lee, but Nancy's resentment runs much deeper than her.  Nancy was at fault for starting yet another argument with Lee and shoving him around the kitchen.  Not the actions of an adult.  I don't think I could ever forgive her if I were Mick or Linda. 

Both Nancy and the usually over-protective Linda have acted out of character to facilitate this storyline...  :Wal2l:

----------


## parkerman

Is it just me? Am I old fashioned? But if I had something very important to discuss with my family - like, oh I don't know, say leaving my daughter and going off to live in America, that sort of thing - I think the last place I would want t o have this conversation is in a pub.

Perhaps it's just me..... :Ponder:

----------

flappinfanny (18-03-2016), Rear window (17-03-2016), sarah c (18-03-2016), Splashy (17-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Is it just me? Am I old fashioned? But if I had something very important to discuss with my family - like, oh I don't know, say leaving my daughter and going off to live in America, that sort of thing - I think the last place I would want t o have this conversation is in a pub.
> 
> Perhaps it's just me.....



You're not the only one.
It's a bit odd. I could understand celebrating to wave someone off ..


Who was the woman in the counselling? I recognise her but don't remember the storyline

----------

flappinfanny (18-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> You're not the only one.
> It's a bit odd. I could understand celebrating to wave someone off ..
> 
> 
> *Who was the woman in the counselling? I recognise her but don't remember the storyline*


She was the annoying hippy new age Doctor in doctors.

 I was so hoping for Julias theme music to kick off when Mart got in the taxi, cant stand the guy. 

Arguements here in new splashy land, other bod here thinks Arthurs situation wasnt Nancys fault but her physical aggresion against Lee denoted her lack of control of her temper and to the outsider a understanding of what she had done had thus she didnt push for a hospital visit for the baby.Ecen if the kid recovers I think mick wont leave her alobe with him again, that is if social services havent requested she not be living on the premises.

Vincent, wait till Claudettes throat has healed then report her to the police .. its simples 

 Phil the street drinker, Sharon came with nothing no she has your home and booted you from it and the selfish thug duo Ben and J enjoying laying in the boot on a dying man ..nice lot the Michells

----------

flappinfanny (18-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> You're not the only one.
> It's a bit odd. I could understand celebrating to wave someone off ..
> 
> 
> *Who was the woman in the counselling? I recognise her but don't remember the storyline*


She was the annoying hippy new age Doctor in doctors.

 I was so hoping for Julias theme music to kick off when Mart got in the taxi, cant stand the guy. 

Arguements here in new splashy land, other bod here thinks Arthurs situation wasnt Nancys fault but her physical aggresion against Lee denoted her lack of control of her temper and to the outsider a understanding of what she had done had thus she didnt push for a hospital visit for the baby.Ecen if the kid recovers I think mick wont leave her alobe with him again, that is if social services havent requested she not be living on the premises.

Vincent, wait till Claudettes throat has healed then report her to the police .. its simples 

 Phil the street drinker, Sharon came with nothing no she has your home and booted you from it and the selfish thug duo Ben and J enjoying laying in the boot on a dying man ..nice lot the Michells

----------

Rear window (18-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> You're not the only one.
> It's a bit odd. I could understand celebrating to wave someone off ..
> 
> 
> Who was the woman in the counselling? I recognise her but don't remember the storyline


Lorna is an ex of Phil from years back, the actress was in Doctors and The Bill 

I am glad Martin is back and he punched Kush, I thought Stacey was selfish not being honest with Rebecca and Sonia as why Martin left

I still hold hope that Martin will be proven as Arthur's real father 

Mick should be angry at both Lee and Nancy, I think this storyline seems hastily written to accommodate Maddy Hill's exit as Nancy 

I hope Donna tells Dot and not let Dot continue to think Fatboy is alive

----------

flappinfanny (18-03-2016), lizann (18-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Martin punching Kush again is quite hilarious, because in the real world Kush would kill him. I did feel sorry for Martin, I may be in a minority here, but I would prefer Kush to be with Stacey, Arthur and meddling Carmel or as Sonia calls her the leprechaun.   :Smile:  

At the least they will have to sort out access for Kushy.

I really feel for Donna. A rotten mother and a rotten brother.

Donna (Lisa Hammond) was the stand out performer tonight,  excellent.

----------

Rear window (18-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

kim isn't shy in her admiration for vincent's brother, was that his partner, is he gay?

 given the day it was sonia calling carmel a leprechaun was funny

 im finding mick a tad annoying which really i shouldn't, should have sympathy and pity for him and linda over ollie but cant  :Searchme:   Mick should be angry at lee as well as nancy and whitney too

 seriously phil at shirley's flat, he has no shame, yet even in his drunken times he never slips out bobby killed lucy

----------

flappinfanny (19-03-2016), Rear window (18-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

It was good to see Martin go to Stacey at the end.  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (19-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

does donna know it was actually ronnie who had fatboy killed mistaken for vincent

----------


## storyseeker1

> does donna know it was actually ronnie who had fatboy killed mistaken for vincent


No, Vincent hasn't mentioned anything of Ronnie. Even Ronnie doesn't know that.

----------

lizann (19-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

> No, Vincent hasn't mentioned anything of Ronnie. Even Ronnie doesn't know that.


 i hope donna finds out this, thought claudette might have said it

----------

flappinfanny (19-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

> No, Vincent hasn't mentioned anything of Ronnie. Even Ronnie doesn't know that.


 i hope donna finds out this, thought claudette might have said it

----------


## storyseeker1

Just watched the whole week's eps.  I was glad to see Claudette still alive and get her comeuppance! I'm amazed really that she would have the audacity to go back and try to blackmail Vincent. Surely she should have known there was zero chance that would work, considering all that he had over her (knowing she killed his dad, Patrick's being a witness, Fatboy etc)?  At the ending, with Pearl, I was almost expecting Claudette to steal her.  

At least we know Gavin is still around, and I'm guessing he has more in store for Sharon and lot.  I'm surprised his sister Mags is involved, though. I thought she had washed her hands of him.  I'm gonna take a wild guess that after she supposedly went off with some friend, she basically lost everything she had. I'm interested to learn what Gavin has planned, something which Mags is even against. 

I recognised the actress who played Lorna, but don't know anything of her character (before my time).  I'm assuming she and Phil have history involving something with alcohol? 

Mick's state with blaming Nancy is sad, but understandable. Ollie's barely been in hospital long, and he has a lot of grief and anger to work through.

----------

Rear window (19-03-2016)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> i hope donna finds out this, thought claudette might have said it


Well, she knows the Mitchells planned it for Vincent, I don't think she cares about specifically who as I think she blames it all on her Mum, fatboy and the war with the mitchells.

----------

Rear window (19-03-2016)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> i hope donna finds out this, thought claudette might have said it


Well, she knows the Mitchells planned it for Vincent, I don't think she cares about specifically who as I think she blames it all on her Mum, fatboy and the war with the mitchells.

----------


## flappinfanny

I am disliking Mick more as each episode passes. He is the parent, the adult. when he first came into the square he was a great parent, he is now letting himself and his family down, especially Linda. If I were Nancy I'd bugger off and leave 'em to it. 

Nancy is being held back by her family and although this accident is terrible and a possible tragedy, it could be a good thing for Nancy escaping this claustrophobic situation. It could be the making of her. She is capable of so much more than helping out in a back street rundown boozer. Let Lee stay there with his revolting girlfriend for ever and a day.

I think the way Mick is behaving will tear the family apart. We all know where this story is heading.

----------

lizann (19-03-2016), Rear window (19-03-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> I am disliking Mick more as each episode passes. He is the parent, the adult. when he first came into the square he was a great parent, he is now letting himself and his family down, especially Linda. If I were Nancy I'd bugger off and leave 'em to it. 
> 
> Nancy is being held back by her family and although this accident is terrible and a possible tragedy, it could be a good thing for Nancy escaping this claustrophobic situation. It could be the making of her. She is capable of so much more than helping out in a back street rundown boozer. Let Lee stay there with his revolting girlfriend for ever and a day.
> 
> I think the way Mick is behaving will tear the family apart. We all know where this story is heading.


yes this seems contrived but we know it is the start of Nancy's exit story?

----------

flappinfanny (20-03-2016), Rear window (19-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Ollie's head injury was as much an accident as death by dangerous driving. While it was unintentional, it was the result of reckless behaviour.  An accident is unforeseeable and unavoidable - which can't be said for the high chair being pushed over in the midst of that row.  Arguing like that in front of a young child is pretty indefensible by itself, let alone getting physically aggressive.  Even very young babies get distressed by rows.

Nancy is wholly to blame in my eyes. I had plenty of sympathy for her before this incident because Lee stole her job and because Mick and Linda have been blatantly favouring Lee (and Johnny before him).  However, to start shouting and pushing people around (especially in front of Ollie) was inexcusable.  And yes, Nancy's recent personality transplant feels very contrived (unless it turns out there's a reason for it).

Mick has been getting on my nerves too, not because of the character's attitude but because of some cringeworthy acting...

Talking about acting, the Claudette/Vincent/Donna confrontation was pretty dire too, and only saved by Lisa Hammond (Donna) - who's proving to be very good given something to get her teeth into.

I really liked Martin and Stacey's sweet final scene...  :Wub:

----------

parkerman (19-03-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Mick has been getting on my nerves too, not because of the character's attitude but because of some cringeworthy acting...


I agree. Danny Dyer seems to have been given permission to ad lib more these days. If that is the case, I suggest he sticks to the scripts in future and listens to the director. His acting has gone from good to dire in a few weeks.

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2016), flappinfanny (20-03-2016), lizann (19-03-2016), Rear window (20-03-2016), tammyy2j (20-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Ollie's head injury was as much an accident as death by dangerous driving. While it was unintentional, it was the result of reckless behaviour.  An accident is unforeseeable and unavoidable - which can't be said for the high chair being pushed over in the midst of that row.  Arguing like that in front of a young child is pretty indefensible by itself, let alone getting physically aggressive.  Even very young babies get distressed by rows.
> 
> Nancy is wholly to blame in my eyes. I had plenty of sympathy for her before this incident because Lee stole her job and because Mick and Linda have been blatantly favouring Lee (and Johnny before him).  However, to start shouting and pushing people around (especially in front of Ollie) was inexcusable.  And yes, Nancy's recent personality transplant feels very contrived (unless it turns out there's a reason for it).
> 
> Mick has been getting on my nerves too, not because of the character's attitude but because of some cringeworthy acting...
> 
> Talking about acting, the Claudette/Vincent/Donna confrontation was pretty dire too, and only saved by Lisa Hammond (Donna) - who's proving to be very good given something to get her teeth into.
> 
> I really liked Martin and Stacey's sweet final scene...


I agree re Danny Dyers acting, what is going on.  The new producer needs to reign him in a bit. 

I partly agree with you re Nancy, however I think Witless Whitney needs to take some of the blame as does Lee.  For saying they are all adults they are not doing the younger generation any favours.  Ollie is more mature than they are.

What did strike me was how clingy and needy the Carter kids are (apart from Johnny)  And for saying Lee had been in the Army and when the Carters first arrived Nancy was living with her boyfriend Wayne getting married, how things have changed. I don't think they can function outside the family unit and that is the problem.  It's not healthy. They don't have any real friends or interests outside the family, well Nancy does now with Donna, but apart from that they are pretty isolated. 

Will Nancy make it up with Mick?  If she leaves and they don't, Linda will blame Mick and this will put a strain on their marriage.  I hope Nancy gets her Happy Ending, leaving with Tamwar, one things for certain, I don't see Nancy coming back to live in the square, she will leave the dirty rotten place behind.  I think this will be the making of her.

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2016), Rear window (20-03-2016), tammyy2j (21-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I partly agree with you re Nancy, however I think Witless Whitney needs to take some of the blame as does Lee.


I certainly agree Lee and Whitney have contributed to Nancy's recent turbulent emotional state, and I think Mick and Linda have played an even bigger part. They've consistently taken Lee and Whitney's side, and dismissed Nancy's feelings when she's confided in them. As her parents, their job is to reassure her, but they've made matters a lot worse. And from what Nancy said, feeling second best is nothing new either.

I completely understand Nancy's recent anger, frustration and resentment towards her family.  However, by resorting to aggression (especially in close proximity to her baby brother), she's lost the moral high ground.  There's just no justification for violence, especially because Lee wasn't directly provoking her at the time. He was trying to leave the room when she pushed him.

She also attacked Whitney recently when Ryan stole the money. I know you Whitney haters will say she deserved it, but whether she did or not isn't the point.  Nancy's become dangerous.

As I said on another thread, perhaps there'll be a credible explanation for this character change that'll mean she's blameless. That would be good, although sadly I think it's probably just plot device for   Spoiler:    her upcoming exit.

----------

flappinfanny (20-03-2016), Perdita (20-03-2016), Rear window (20-03-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> I His acting has gone from good to dire in a few weeks.


from good to Dyer....... lol

----------

flappinfanny (20-03-2016), lizann (20-03-2016), parkerman (20-03-2016), Perdita (20-03-2016), Rear window (20-03-2016), tammyy2j (20-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Lets hope we get some development with Kyle this week.  This character and storyline shows a lot of promise.

----------

Dazzle (21-03-2016), Rear window (22-03-2016), tammyy2j (21-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

so becca and sonia accept arthur forgive Stacey

 phil is a charmer with his compliments  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

so becca and sonia accept arthur forgive Stacey

 phil is a charmer with his compliments  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), flappinfanny (22-03-2016), Rear window (22-03-2016), Splashy (22-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Shirley has a share in the pub and her name above it but Sharon has to work there to help Linda, why can't Shirley?

Paul still runs at all Ben's texts yet he treats him bad

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), flappinfanny (22-03-2016), lizann (22-03-2016), Splashy (22-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Not a bad script from Daran Little. However how many times must we have Kyle turn up and be chucked out by Martin.  23???

I am looking forward to this storyline, so I hope EE don't spoil it.  The duff duff was awful to honest.

Best bits of the episode Phil describing Buster as "Fishy Fred."  :Big Grin:  Steve McFadden is brilliant as is Karl Howman, but criminally under used. Denise was excellent as always and Sharon behind the Queen Vic bar is so right, it's right!  Enjoyed the scenes with Shirley and Sharon. Shirley to Sharon "some tart with big hair chucked him out."   :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), Splashy (22-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

I have just watched it! I'm glad the truth is out for Kyle. Just hope Stacey doesn't melt down with the Kush stuff. It needs sorting out - but will be hard for them all. 

Loved the Phil and Shirl scenes.

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), flappinfanny (22-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

it was so good to see the fit and well treat the recovering mentaly unwell lady so empatheticly .. oh wait.

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), flappinfanny (22-03-2016), Rear window (22-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Stacey was wonderful with her brother.
Martin seems to be dealing withthings she needs him to.
Am glad they went to see Kush.

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Stacey was wonderful with her brother.
Martin seems to be dealing withthings she needs him to.
Am glad they went to see Kush.

----------


## Splashy

You could make a fortune selling door locks to soap bods, home and away being the meca of just walk in my gaff why dont you.

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), lizann (23-03-2016), Rear window (22-03-2016)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

I'm not too sure about Martin. Most of the time he looks like he's accepted it and moved on but sometimes I get the feeling he's trying to patch wounds that aren't healing and think at some point this is coming to a head.

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), Splashy (24-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

stacey needs to be honest with martin and treat him better, she can be selfish at times, really shocked she went to see kush already about him being part of arthur's life

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), Splashy (24-03-2016), tammyy2j (25-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Stacey does love and want Martin, I like them together and he seems a good dad to Arthur and Lily but Stacey should have told him the full truth about Kyle 

Rebecca does know she was conceived also from one night of drunken hanky panky just like Arthur but at least she is speaking some truth about Kush  :Stick Out Tongue:  he cant expect to be best friends with Martin still and start playing dad this fast 

I think sometimes Sonia needs to stay out of Martin's business 

Phil was great with Billy's kids, Billy and Honey, who has become the voice of reason of the Mitchells  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Why would Ollie be released from hospital already if he has a serious head injury?

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), flappinfanny (25-03-2016), Rear window (25-03-2016), Splashy (25-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

A good solid episode. The scenes with Billy and Phil were excellent. Janet stole the episode for me, her little face laughing at what they had done to Phil was lovely to see. I do think Danny Dyer needs to raise his game a bit. I was not convinced by his performance tonight. I felt he was going through the motions.

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), Splashy (25-03-2016), tammyy2j (25-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> A good solid episode. The scenes with Billy and Phil were excellent. Janet stole the episode for me, her little face laughing at what they had done to Phil was lovely to see. I do think Danny Dyer needs to raise his game a bit. I was not convinced by his performance tonight. I felt he was going through the motions.


I feel Danny is trying way too hard, improvising his scenes which makes his acting in the really tense angry emotional scenes as "Dyer bad"  :Stick Out Tongue: , he has gone downhill

Steve plays drunk Phil so brilliantly

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), flappinfanny (26-03-2016), Splashy (25-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I would like more scenes of honest talk between Phil and Billy, not of Phil bullying Billy

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), flappinfanny (25-03-2016), Splashy (25-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Nancy is still irking me, she is totaly unable to accept the consequrnses of her phiscaly aggressive actions that led to the head injury. Instead she is making it all about how she feels, while others are suffering the horror of having to wait to see what damage has been done, something that will roll out over  a long agonosong period. Its not helping that everyone is telling her it wasnt her fault where as it was her temper that caused the incident, that cant really be described as an accident.

If a landlord aggressively threw me out of his pub having just purchased a drink and not beng given time to drink it I would report them to the people that issue the booze license. Certainly never go back if thats how he treats paying customers no matter what his personal issues, which a paying customer would probably not know about. 

Martin and Stacy will never work, Kush granny and Martins daughter will make sure of that because all have an urge to do whats best for thmselves and no oneelse.

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Nancy is still irking me, she is totaly unable to accept the consequrnses of her phiscaly aggressive actions that led to the head injury. Instead she is making it all about how she feels, while others are suffering the horror of having to wait to see what damage has been done, something that will roll out over  a long agonosong period. Its not helping that everyone is telling her it wasnt her fault where as it was her temper that caused the incident, that cant really be described as an accident.

If a landlord aggressively threw me out of his pub having just purchased a drink and not beng given time to drink it I would report them to the people that issue the booze license. Certainly never go back if thats how he treats paying customers no matter what his personal issues, which a paying customer would probably not know about. 

Martin and Stacy will never work, Kush granny and Martins daughter will make sure of that because all have an urge to do whats best for thmselves and no oneelse.

----------


## lizann

never would have thought nancy would sleep with kush even though both are single 

 phil wlll think he killed his grand kid may finally stop him drinking that babe is cunning though

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), flappinfanny (26-03-2016), Rear window (25-03-2016), Splashy (25-03-2016), tammyy2j (28-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

never would have thought nancy would sleep with kush even though both are single 

 phil wlll think he killed his grand kid may finally stop him drinking that babe is cunning though

----------

Splashy (25-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Now how was Phils violent action causeing the fall of Abi any different from Nancys violent action acgainst Lee causing the head injury of a baby.

Are both acidents? or both parties at fault or just  Phil at fault bur not  Nancy who  is told its not her fault by most of the famil although both acted in anger didnt they?

Ben maybe all fake  hard to Phil with his vile swagering comments but he is dating a delusioned maniac with killer instinks if she dosent get what she wants, she tried to deown her sister an covered up for Max when she thought he had killed Lucy then didnt clear him when she knew he was inocent. Add Babr to the mix and he will wke up to his man veg in the crisper one morning along with Pauls dismembered apple filled face.

Billy set an imposible task for ill Phil, it was him and Honey that choose their jobs over their kids and forced a position on the guy he would always fail. Addiction to booze is an illness like mentl illness and its frustrating that so many lucky unaflicted have no comprehension or campasion to those that are suffering. But not to understand that booze makes someone make poor decisions, in this case toagree to baby sit the kids, has Bill never been drunk? He did bed Carole one night takes alot a booze to ignore that negative personality.

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Now how was Phils violent action causeing the fall of Abi any different from Nancys violent action acgainst Lee causing the head injury of a baby.

Are both acidents? or both parties at fault or just  Phil at fault bur not  Nancy who  is told its not her fault by most of the famil although both acted in anger didnt they?

Ben maybe all fake  hard to Phil with his vile swagering comments but he is dating a delusioned maniac with killer instinks if she dosent get what she wants, she tried to deown her sister an covered up for Max when she thought he had killed Lucy then didnt clear him when she knew he was inocent. Add Babr to the mix and he will wke up to his man veg in the crisper one morning along with Pauls dismembered apple filled face.

Billy set an imposible task for ill Phil, it was him and Honey that choose their jobs over their kids and forced a position on the guy he would always fail. Addiction to booze is an illness like mentl illness and its frustrating that so many lucky unaflicted have no comprehension or campasion to those that are suffering. But not to understand that booze makes someone make poor decisions, in this case toagree to baby sit the kids, has Bill never been drunk? He did bed Carole one night takes alot a booze to ignore that negative personality.

----------


## flappinfanny

I think Ian will end up employing Kyle as he is such a good cook.  What possessed Billy to leave the kids with Phil?  Nancy would never sleep around like that.  I thought Kellie Bright was excellent again tonight.  Babe is an evil old cow.  I think she may turn against Abi if she finds out it was Lee she slept with.  I think it is amusing if Lee does have the clap, he will then pass it on to Whitney.  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), lizann (28-03-2016), Perdita (26-03-2016), Rear window (26-03-2016), tammyy2j (28-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Now how was Phils violent action causeing the fall of Abi any different from Nancys violent action acgainst Lee causing the head injury of a baby.
> 
> Are both acidents? or both parties at fault or just  Phil at fault bur not  Nancy who  is told its not her fault by most of the famil although both acted in anger didnt they?


Very good point!  Nancy didn't even have the excuse of being drunk.  

I'd be feeling a hell of a lot more guilty if I was Nancy. She's said she's sorry a few times but appears to be more concerned with whether Mick will forgive her than whether Ollie has permanent brain damage.  I don't think she quite comprehends that her brother's life has possibly been ruined and how overwhelmed Mick feels about it.

I do think Mick will forgive her eventually because it wasn't intentional, but it's completely understandable to me that he's so angry with her at the moment.  




> Billy set an imposible task for ill Phil, it was him and Honey that choose their jobs over their kids and forced a position on the guy he would always fail. *Addiction to booze is an illness like mentl illness and its frustrating that so many lucky unaflicted have no comprehension or campasion to those that are suffering.* But not to understand that booze makes someone make poor decisions, in this case toagree to baby sit the kids, has Bill never been drunk? He did bed Carole one night takes alot a booze to ignore that negative personality.


I find it hard to sympathise with Phil myself, but that's because he's a vile bully even when sober. However, I'm finding it hard to watch those that profess to love him keep turning their backs on him and calling him a loser.

Sharon herself said this week that alcoholism is a disease but she's no better than the rest of the family.  She stayed with him through thick and thin - until he's dying. She even took up briefly with Gavin, who caused Phil to go back on the booze in the first place.  No one seems to understand that Phil's not making a decision to put the booze first but that he can't help himself.

----------

flappinfanny (28-03-2016), Rear window (27-03-2016), Splashy (27-03-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

I would like to see Babe suffer some kind of atrocities that I won't mention on here but they are in my head. With the voices and lights.

----------

flappinfanny (28-03-2016), Splashy (27-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Sharon herself said this week that alcoholism is a disease but she's no better than the rest of the family.  She stayed with him through thick and thin - until he's dying. She even took up briefly with Gavin, who caused Phil to go back on the booze in the first place.  No one seems to understand that Phil's not making a decision to put the booze first but that he can't help himself.


You're right there. But then when they got married people did say it was a mistake...
Doesn't mean she shouldn't be there - did their vows include: in sickness and in health.

Her getting with Gavin and then getting rid of him was a bit of a nonsense really. It showed she didn't understand what he'd done to Phil

----------

Dazzle (27-03-2016), flappinfanny (28-03-2016), Splashy (27-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I would like to see Babe suffer some kind of atrocities that I won't mention on here but they are in my head. With the voices and lights.


Are there often voices and lights in your head?  It'd certainly explain a few things...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (27-03-2016), Splashy (27-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Are there often voices and lights in your head?  It'd certainly explain a few things...


I was asked if I ever heard voices once and I told the nurse it was just bits of pop songs that float round that need to be let out. I randomly sing (out of tune) bits of stuff from time to time.

----------

Dazzle (27-03-2016), flappinfanny (28-03-2016), Splashy (27-03-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

> Are there often voices and lights in your head?  It'd certainly explain a few things...



Yes, a lot of the time. I like to think it makes me the person I am.

----------

flappinfanny (28-03-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

> Are there often voices and lights in your head?  It'd certainly explain a few things...



Yes, a lot of the time. I like to think it makes me the person I am.

----------


## tammyy2j

No way would Nancy sleep with Kush, she is being changed into an unlikable character for her exit, remember Nancy was suspicious of Kush and Stacey and warned Stacey off not to hurt Shabham

I think Kush and Stacey are expecting too much too soon in regard to baby Arthur, Martin isn't happy

----------

Dazzle (28-03-2016), lizann (28-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Oh Babe you would hurt anyone

----------

Dazzle (29-03-2016), flappinfanny (29-03-2016)

----------


## Timalay

I thought Ian was selling the restaurant.

----------

Dazzle (29-03-2016), flappinfanny (29-03-2016), lizann (28-03-2016), parkerman (29-03-2016), Splashy (28-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I think Ian will end up employing Kyle as he is such a good cook.  What possessed Billy to leave the kids with Phil?  Nancy would never sleep around like that.  I thought Kellie Bright was excellent again tonight.  Babe is an evil old cow.  I think she may turn against Abi if she finds out it was Lee she slept with.  I think it is amusing if Lee does have the clap, he will then pass it on to Whitney.


 ian has tried poaching him excuse the pun from from vic not sure for restaurant which is for sale or beale plaice chippers or cafe

----------

flappinfanny (29-03-2016), Splashy (29-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> ian has tried poaching him excuse the pun from from vic not sure for restaurant which is for sale or beale plaice chippers or cafe


It was definitely the restaurant that was for sale. Maybe it still is; Ian did say the potential job for Kyle was a temporary one.

----------

flappinfanny (29-03-2016), lizann (29-03-2016), parkerman (29-03-2016), Rear window (29-03-2016), Splashy (29-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Kyle has made a good start on the square and I am looking forward to him settling in Walford with Stacey. I did actually feel a bit sorry for Kush.  Tamwar has finally grown a pair.  

I did have to smile about how easy it is to get a job in Walford.    :Big Grin:  

Harry Reid was pretty ott I thought.

----------

Dazzle (29-03-2016), Glen1 (29-03-2016), lizann (29-03-2016), tammyy2j (30-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Harry Reid was pretty ott I thought.


Very OTT.  I think he always overplays Ben's temper tantrums, though he does a decent job on the whole.  It was good to have a reminder that he killed Heather in yesterday's episode.

----------

flappinfanny (29-03-2016), Glen1 (29-03-2016), lizann (29-03-2016), Rear window (29-03-2016), Splashy (30-03-2016), tammyy2j (30-03-2016)

----------


## Timalay

Some cracking acting by Letitia tonight.

----------

Dazzle (29-03-2016), flappinfanny (30-03-2016), Glen1 (29-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Some cracking acting by Letitia tonight.


Plus Steve McFadden and Linda Henry. It was an excellent episode. I was so glad Shirley pulled no punches with Ben over Heather's death, and made him see that Phil needs his support.

----------

flappinfanny (30-03-2016), Glen1 (29-03-2016), lizann (29-03-2016), Rear window (29-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

why was whitney so down on shirley talking about ben and heather

----------

Dazzle (29-03-2016), flappinfanny (30-03-2016), Glen1 (29-03-2016), tammyy2j (30-03-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Well that was a stroke of luck having a digger randomly parked on the Square with the key still in it.....

----------

Dazzle (29-03-2016), flappinfanny (30-03-2016), Glen1 (29-03-2016), Rear window (29-03-2016), sarah c (04-04-2016), Splashy (30-03-2016), tammyy2j (30-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Well that was a stroke of luck having a digger randomly parked on the Square with the key still in it.....


Wasn't it just?  :Big Grin: 

Phil was intent on destroying his businesses by hook or by crook but it wouldn't have been half as effective (or fun for us viewers) if he'd smashed a car into it.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (30-03-2016), Glen1 (29-03-2016), Rear window (29-03-2016), Splashy (30-03-2016), tammyy2j (30-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> why was whitney so down on shirley talking about ben and heather


  I didn't get that either, seemed a bit random.  I am surprised Shirley didn't put her in her box.

The Shirley/Ben scenes were very good. Nice mention of Heather tonight and a nice touch with the Cheese and Chips. Sharon was also electric tonight. If ever an actor deserved all the awards going it is Steve McFadden. Outstanding doesn't really do him justice. Mick is really annoying me now. A good duff duff.  (Only spoilt by the spoilers for next week.)   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (30-03-2016), Glen1 (01-04-2016), lizann (30-03-2016), Rear window (30-03-2016), tammyy2j (30-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Ben should try and be a proper dad now to Lexi

----------

Dazzle (30-03-2016), flappinfanny (31-03-2016), Glen1 (01-04-2016), lizann (30-03-2016), parkerman (30-03-2016), Splashy (01-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

whitney thinks she runs the pub and everyone in it, she needs to go for me

----------

flappinfanny (31-03-2016), Glen1 (01-04-2016), tammyy2j (01-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

EE always cheers me up on a gloomy thursday night... :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (01-04-2016), flappinfanny (01-04-2016), Glen1 (01-04-2016), parkerman (31-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

did sharon open ian's restaurant for herself and linda to have wine

----------

flappinfanny (01-04-2016), Glen1 (01-04-2016), Splashy (01-04-2016), tammyy2j (01-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Positives:

Lovely scenes with Nancy and Tamwar, I loved that breakfast scene. 
Excellent scenes with Sharon and Linda. Kellie Bright is playing a blinder.
They have really made Phil look ill. Steve McFadden is beyond brilliant. 
Not many scenes with Harry Reid. 

Negatives:

Carmel. What was that scene about?
Mick is seriously doing my head in. Get a grip man, get a grip.
Elaine is back.   :Sick:   Love Maria Friedman, but Elaine in small doses please and give me some warning.

----------

Dazzle (01-04-2016), Glen1 (01-04-2016), Splashy (01-04-2016), tammyy2j (01-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Nessa Ken Barlow's ex bit of fluff has been getting about recently.  :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (01-04-2016), Glen1 (01-04-2016), lizann (01-04-2016), Splashy (01-04-2016), tammyy2j (01-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

honestly want whitney gone, carters should kick her out

----------

Glen1 (01-04-2016), Splashy (01-04-2016), tammyy2j (01-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> honestly want whitney gone, carters should kick her out



Yeah, she had no relavamce in that last scene with the social worker her lines came across as if the writers are strugling to keep her a part of the scene in the pub but she is so lost from the original Whitney they built its hard to slot her into any storyline.The actress has a brilliant voice, maybe its time to step on a stage rather than be a bit part on a soap like she seems to be at the moment.

----------

Glen1 (01-04-2016), tammyy2j (01-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Yeah, she had no relavamce in that last scene with the social worker her lines came across as if the writers are strugling to keep her a part of the scene in the pub but she is so lost from the original Whitney they built its hard to slot her into any storyline.The actress has a brilliant voice, maybe its time to step on a stage rather than be a bit part on a soap like she seems to be at the moment.


EastEnders bosses have insisted that Shona McGarty won't be quitting the show to launch a music career.

Speculation was rife today that the actress could move from soap to pop after she performed with Swedish indie singer Axel Jansson at an intimate gig in London this week.

The 24-year-old is thought to have belted out a new track called 'Easy as a Dream' with Jansson, but fans shouldn't get too carried away as EastEnders say that talk of a single release is wide of the mark.

An EastEnders spokesperson told* Digital Spy*: "Shona has made no secret of her passion for music, but EastEnders is her absolute priority.

"This was a one-off gig, she hasn't recorded a single, and this not going to affect her job in any way." 

Reports had speculated that McGarty could even quit the BBC show to focus on music, but it's thought that she's in fact keen to stick around in her role as Whitney Dean.

The EastEnders rep added: "She is very much focused on her future at EastEnders."

McGarty has been part of EastEnders since 2008 and her current storyline sees Whitney caught up in a potentially doomed engagement with Lee Carter.

Fans have already seen the star's musical talents when she sang live on Children In Need in 2012. She also took part in a special show, Friday Night Is EastEnders Night​, at the Hackney Empire last year.

----------

Splashy (01-04-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> did sharon open ian's restaurant for herself and linda to have wine


There was a girl there too when they went in.


I agree the Carmel stuff was a bit lame - pointless. Almost telling us, not showing us - as blunt a plot device as any soliloquy in Shakespear. 

Are they going to make Phil last for years?

----------

Glen1 (01-04-2016), Splashy (01-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> There was a girl there too when they went in.
> 
> 
> I agree the Carmel stuff was a bit lame - pointless. Almost telling us, not showing us - as blunt a plot device as any soliloquy in Shakespear. 
> 
> Are they going to make Phil last for years?


When Mommy Dearest  dies, he will change his ways!!!

----------

Glen1 (01-04-2016), Splashy (01-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

speaking of mommy dearest, no visit from her or sal, did ronnie not tell sal about phil

----------

Glen1 (01-04-2016), Splashy (01-04-2016), tammyy2j (01-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

OMG Buster and Kathy could it happen  :Ponder: 

Where is Lisa, her daughter Louise was nearly killed 

Mick still wants Nancy gone  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Splashy

> EastEnders bosses have insisted that Shona McGarty won't be quitting the show to launch a music career.
> 
> Speculation was rife today that the actress could move from soap to pop after she performed with Swedish indie singer Axel Jansson at an intimate gig in London this week.
> 
> The 24-year-old is thought to have belted out a new track called 'Easy as a Dream' with Jansson, but fans shouldn't get too carried away as EastEnders say that talk of a single release is wide of the mark.
> 
> An EastEnders spokesperson told* Digital Spy*: "Shona has made no secret of her passion for music, but EastEnders is her absolute priority.
> 
> "This was a one-off gig, she hasn't recorded a single, and this not going to affect her job in any way." 
> ...


Shona McGarty has aired hersinging talent before, shes a lot better than Sonias brood. A quick fling in the charts then musical theatre might be a way to go for her. Enders can be a fickle mistress, now shes ended up with a wooden actor boyfriend and no storyline maybe its time to jump and not be the next Flatboy.

Please dont bring back Terry the minders spawn, she drove me mad with the way she pronounced the word Baby, like a wet weekend. 

I still think Nancy hasnt grasped how her temper caused the injury to thingy hat kid, everyone saying its not your fault are ignoring how aggressive she had become pre the incident and how now she seems more worried about herself than the damage done to hat sprog. Anger management and to stop acting the victim might do it, Mick will forgive her but Linda forcing him to do so isnt the gig, but Im guessing Linda will kick off at Nancy st some point in depression and anger.

----------

Dazzle (01-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I still think Nancy hasnt grasped how her temper caused the injury to thingy hat kid, everyone saying its not your fault are ignoring how aggressive she had become pre the incident and how now she seems more worried about herself than the damage done to hat sprog. Anger management and to stop acting the victim might do it, Mick will forgive her but Linda forcing him to do so isnt the gig, but *Im guessing Linda will kick off at Nancy st some point in depression and anger.*


I don't think that's going to happen. I feel like Mick is being portrayed as being unreasonable and, from what I've read on other sites, most fans agree with that assessment. I'm with you that he's got every right to be angry with Nancy and to find her behaviour unforgivable in the short-term.  My only quibble is that I don't think it's in character for him to be quite so nasty about it.

It was good to see Phil's kids rallying around him and I hope he's turned a corner now.  I think Phil's decline has been very well written and acted.




> OMG Buster and Kathy could it happen


There were certainly some heavy hints dropped about the possibility...

----------

flappinfanny (02-04-2016), Splashy (02-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I don't like what they are doing to Mick. He would not behave like he is to Nancy. This is so out of character. He loves all of his children. The only decent bit of the episode was Phil again. Steve McFadden is pulling out all the stops. Kathy is becoming more likeable now she is settling back into the square, sort of filling the gaping hole left by Pauline and Pat.

----------

Dazzle (02-04-2016), lizann (02-04-2016), Rear window (02-04-2016), Splashy (02-04-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Kathy is becoming more likeable now she is settling back into the square, sort of filling the gaping hole left by Pauline and Pat.


Personally, I still have this great problem in "liking" Kathy, Jane, Ian, Sharon or Phil knowing that they allowed Max to go to jail for life when they knew he wasn't guilty. I think it was reprehensible behaviour and I can never feel any warmth to any of them again.  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (02-04-2016), lizann (02-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> Personally, I still have this great problem in "liking" Kathy, Jane, Ian, Sharon or Phil knowing that they allowed Max to go to jail for life when they knew he wasn't guilty. I think it was reprehensible behaviour and I can never feel any warmth to any of them again.


yeppers

 Gavin kick started Phil back on the booze becaue of Kathy, when he kodnapped him. Kathy acting all sage about his illness sucked my crawl, whatever that is.

----------

Dazzle (02-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> Personally, I still have this great problem in "liking" Kathy, Jane, Ian, Sharon or Phil knowing that they allowed Max to go to jail for life when they knew he wasn't guilty. I think it was reprehensible behaviour and I can never feel any warmth to any of them again.


yeppers

 Gavin kick started Phil back on the booze becaue of Kathy, when he kodnapped him. Kathy acting all sage about his illness sucked my crawl, whatever that is.

----------


## Dazzle

> Personally, I still have this great problem in "liking" Kathy, Jane, Ian, Sharon or Phil knowing that they allowed Max to go to jail for life when they knew he wasn't guilty. I think it was reprehensible behaviour and I can never feel any warmth to any of them again.


I'm afraid my memory for soap character transgressions is almost as short as the characters' themselves. I swore I wouldn't feel any sympathy towards bullying thug Phil for his descent back into drinking and terminal diagnosis, but I find myself sneakily feeling sorry for him against my wishes.  :Embarrassment:

----------

Dougie (04-04-2016), Splashy (02-04-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Mick was nasty bullying Nancy at the end - wanting rid of her. 

Phil's going to live, I can see it now. Miracle on Albert square. 

And yes Cathy and Buster sitting in a tree, f l i r ting. :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (02-04-2016), Glen1 (05-04-2016), lizann (02-04-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Mick was nasty bullying Nancy at the end - wanting rid of her. 

Phil's going to live, I can see it now. Miracle on Albert square. 

And yes Cathy and Buster sitting in a tree, f l i r ting. :Smile:

----------

lizann (02-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

mick is doing my nut in

----------

Glen1 (05-04-2016), Rear window (02-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Personally, I still have this great problem in "liking" Kathy, Jane, Ian, Sharon or Phil knowing that they allowed Max to go to jail for life when they knew he wasn't guilty. I think it was reprehensible behaviour and I can never feel any warmth to any of them again.


 start a free max campaign  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (05-04-2016), parkerman (02-04-2016), Perdita (02-04-2016), Splashy (02-04-2016), tammyy2j (03-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> *Mick was nasty bullying Nancy at the end - wanting rid of her. 
> *
> Phil's going to live, I can see it now. Miracle on Albert square. 
> 
> And yes Cathy and Buster sitting in a tree, f l i r ting.


I know im in the minority but I really do think Nancy really needs to own what her  lack of control of her anger caused in this event. Up to that point she really had been acting like an angry petulant child not getting her own way, yes Lee had screwed her over but phyicaly handling him in a room where the baby was!!! Lee dint just fall on the sprog she made that event happen out of nger. So matter how many of the relatives tell her that it wasnt her fault it clearly was in my book.

Now Mick sees it my way, he is angry and upset and worried sick for his ickle chap, but this moping Nancy wont stop giving it all the woe is me line, Linda then telling him to say sorry to her would of been the last straw, he loves her and will in time forgive and reunite with her, but she is being to demanding of it now making it worse.

----------

Dazzle (03-04-2016), Dougie (05-04-2016), Glen1 (05-04-2016), Ruffed_lemur (03-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> *Mick was nasty bullying Nancy at the end - wanting rid of her. 
> *
> Phil's going to live, I can see it now. Miracle on Albert square. 
> 
> And yes Cathy and Buster sitting in a tree, f l i r ting.


I know im in the minority but I really do think Nancy really needs to own what her  lack of control of her anger caused in this event. Up to that point she really had been acting like an angry petulant child not getting her own way, yes Lee had screwed her over but phyicaly handling him in a room where the baby was!!! Lee dint just fall on the sprog she made that event happen out of nger. So matter how many of the relatives tell her that it wasnt her fault it clearly was in my book.

Now Mick sees it my way, he is angry and upset and worried sick for his ickle chap, but this moping Nancy wont stop giving it all the woe is me line, Linda then telling him to say sorry to her would of been the last straw, he loves her and will in time forgive and reunite with her, but she is being to demanding of it now making it worse.

----------


## flappinfanny

> Personally, I still have this great problem in "liking" Kathy, Jane, Ian, Sharon or Phil knowing that they allowed Max to go to jail for life when they knew he wasn't guilty. I think it was reprehensible behaviour and I can never feel any warmth to any of them again.


I did have that problem with Kathy and was so annoyed and angry when they brought her back from the dead.  However if I gloss over that fact and pretend it never happened, I can just about live with it.  I quite like Kathy back in the square, however I agree re Jane and Ian they are completely and utterly ruined as characters now.  Kathy works better away from them both.

----------

Glen1 (05-04-2016), Rear window (03-04-2016), tammyy2j (03-04-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I know im in the minority but I really do think Nancy really needs to own what her  lack of control of her anger caused in this event. Up to that point she really had been acting like an angry petulant child not getting her own way, yes Lee had screwed her over but phyicaly handling him in a room where the baby was!!! Lee dint just fall on the sprog she made that event happen out of nger. So matter how many of the relatives tell her that it wasnt her fault it clearly was in my book.
> 
> Now Mick sees it my way, he is angry and upset and worried sick for his ickle chap, but this moping Nancy wont stop giving it all the woe is me line, Linda then telling him to say sorry to her would of been the last straw, he loves her and will in time forgive and reunite with her, but she is being to demanding of it now making it worse.


I think Mick may have been a bit nasty with Nancy, but she doesn't seem to take what she did seriously enough.

----------

Dazzle (03-04-2016), Glen1 (05-04-2016)

----------


## Glen1

So, Carmel has become Walford's self appointed family liason officer. Couldn't believe she read JJ's birth certificate before handing it to Denise.

----------

Dazzle (04-04-2016), flappinfanny (05-04-2016), Rear window (05-04-2016), tammyy2j (05-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm disappointed Jordan's turned out to be such a thoroughly rotten apple. And we've lost super cute JJ too!  What will Denise do now?

The Tamwar declaration of love scene was well played and sweet.

I'm liking Louise and Phil's relationship.

----------

flappinfanny (05-04-2016), Glen1 (05-04-2016), parkerman (05-04-2016), Rear window (05-04-2016), sarah c (05-04-2016), Splashy (06-04-2016), tammyy2j (05-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I'm disappointed Jordan's turned out to be such a thoroughly rotten apple. And we've lost super cute JJ too!  What will Denise do now?
> 
> The Tamwar declaration of love scene was well played and sweet.
> 
> I'm liking Louise and Phil's relationship.


 denise will get carmel to move in and fight with her over mas

----------

flappinfanny (05-04-2016), Splashy (06-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I'm disappointed Jordan's turned out to be such a thoroughly rotten apple. And we've lost super cute JJ too!  What will Denise do now?
> 
> The Tamwar declaration of love scene was well played and sweet.
> 
> I'm liking Louise and Phil's relationship.


 denise will get carmel to move in and fight with her over mas

----------


## Rear window

Oh that had me with a tera or two in my eye. Poor little JJ, Jamie, but he can be with his mum now. 
I did like the Tamwar and Nancy scenes too.  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016), flappinfanny (05-04-2016), Glen1 (05-04-2016), Splashy (06-04-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> Oh that had me with a tera or two in my eye. Poor little JJ, Jamie, but he can be with his mum now. 
> I did like the Tamwar and Nancy scenes too.


I know the answer is - because the script says so....
but wouldn't it have been less disruption to JJ/Jamie to stay with Denise, meet his mum each day and slowly move from one to anther?

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016), flappinfanny (05-04-2016), Glen1 (07-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Kathy and Buster will happen soon by the looks they are giving each other  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016), flappinfanny (05-04-2016), Glen1 (07-04-2016), lizann (05-04-2016), Rear window (05-04-2016), Splashy (06-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Again Steve McFadden pulls it out of the bag. Tina is such an immature half witt. I can't believe I am saying this but  Sonia could do better for herself. Nice scenes with Nancy and Tamwar. IMO Mick is now ruined as a character.  For me the star of the episode was Diane Parish. So underrated and underused.

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2016), Glen1 (07-04-2016), tammyy2j (06-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Again Steve McFadden pulls it out of the bag. Tina is such an immature half witt. I can't believe I am saying this but  Sonia could do better for herself. Nice scenes with Nancy and Tamwar. *IMO Mick is now ruined as a character.*  For me the star of the episode was Diane Parish. So underrated and underused.


I don't think Mick's ruined - at least not permanently - but the writers are certainly doing a disservice to the character at the moment.

----------

Glen1 (07-04-2016)

----------


## Timalay

Is it just me or does Louise remind of Lucy.

----------


## lizann

jack bought back his old house way over value to make flats  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 ronnie and sharon living together could work or be a fail

----------


## lizann

jack bought back his old house way over value to make flats  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 ronnie and sharon living together could work or be a fail

----------


## flappinfanny

> Is it just me or does Louise remind of Lucy.


She reminds me of a younger version of Eva from Corrie.

----------


## flappinfanny

A mediocre episode. Nothing stood out really as being good, apart from perhaps the Ronnie and sharon and Nancy and Tamwar scenes. An episode you could really miss and catch up on Thursday.

----------

Dazzle (06-04-2016), Glen1 (07-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Where did Sharon get half a  million from?????

Babe, you dont mess with Abbi, she tried to cover up Lucys murder when she thought it was Max and half drowned her sister out of pure anger Shes even letting Max rot out of protecting her love for gay pal Ben. I see a whole house of cards falling when she cracks, lou dosent know whats shes messing with.

Nancy all loved  up now, but still playing the woe is me re mick, fudge her baby brother its all about her .. yawn

----------


## Splashy

Where did Sharon get half a  million from?????

Babe, you dont mess with Abbi, she tried to cover up Lucys murder when she thought it was Max and half drowned her sister out of pure anger Shes even letting Max rot out of protecting her love for gay pal Ben. I see a whole house of cards falling when she cracks, lou dosent know whats shes messing with.

Nancy all loved  up now, but still playing the woe is me re mick, fudge her baby brother its all about her .. yawn

----------

Dazzle (06-04-2016), flappinfanny (08-04-2016), Glen1 (07-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

vincent bought sharon share of albert but was that given to gavin

----------

flappinfanny (08-04-2016), Glen1 (07-04-2016), Splashy (07-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

What happened to the bag of money Phil gave to Louise at her school?

I liked Ronnie's scenes with Sharon and nice that Danielle was remembered

Where is Amy when Jack is visiting Ronnie?

I am finding Carmel annoying which is a shame as I did like her

----------

Dazzle (07-04-2016), flappinfanny (08-04-2016), Glen1 (07-04-2016), lizann (07-04-2016), Rear window (07-04-2016), Splashy (07-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> What happened to the bag of money Phil gave to Louise at her school?


I think she gave it back.

----------

flappinfanny (08-04-2016), Glen1 (07-04-2016), Splashy (07-04-2016)

----------


## Timalay

That she did.  Turned up the next episode if I remember rightly.

----------


## lizann

is it joel's brother or daughter terrorising ronnie

----------

flappinfanny (08-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Silly episode tonight.  Nothing positive to say except Master Chef followed EastEnders and I am really enjoying that show.  :Smile:

----------


## sarah c

I am liking Louise?!

just enough ruthless Phil and deranged Lisa to seem right

----------

Rear window (09-04-2016), tammyy2j (12-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

was that roxy

----------

flappinfanny (09-04-2016), Glen1 (11-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I think you may be right?   :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

> was that roxy


Does Roxy have it in her to be heartless enough to use Danielle's name?  She was her niece after all.

I enjoyed psycho Abi facing down Louise...  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (10-04-2016), Glen1 (11-04-2016), parkerman (10-04-2016), Rear window (10-04-2016), tammyy2j (11-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

abi should have shouted back ben is gay and with paul

----------

Dazzle (12-04-2016), flappinfanny (12-04-2016), Ruffed_lemur (12-04-2016), sarah c (12-04-2016), tammyy2j (12-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I found it a little uncomfortable in the Vic with Abi and Ben.  Even Babe looked shocked by it. I quite liked the duff duff.  We were all waiting for Johnny to come in and I thought it was kind of clever intertwining it with the Ben and Abi storyline.  Nice scenes with Linda and Ronnie.  I think Andy and Linford may be Gay.  I think they are going to turn Louise into a mini Janine.

----------

Dazzle (12-04-2016), lizann (12-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016), tammyy2j (12-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

andy looks interested in ronnie so maybe not gay or he is her stalker

----------

Splashy (14-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I found it a little uncomfortable in the Vic with Abi and Ben.


I agree, I found it extremely uncomfortable.  Ben getting Abi half undressed before publicly degrading her was sexual humiliation. Add to that flushing a child's head down the toilet. It was disturbing viewing. And no one stepped in to stop the deranged abuser, not even Abi's uncle...  :Angry: 

The whole thing's completely soured nuJohnny's (rather oddly filmed) first appearance for me.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

flappinfanny (13-04-2016), parkerman (12-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016), tammyy2j (12-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope both Paul and New Johnny don't go near Ben

----------

Dazzle (12-04-2016), flappinfanny (13-04-2016), lizann (12-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I hope both Paul and New Johnny don't go near Ben


Paul and Johnny could make a nice couple, but I expect Ben will get whoever he wants and not be punished for his treatment of Abi and Louise.

----------

flappinfanny (13-04-2016), Perdita (12-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016), tammyy2j (12-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Louise singing Bad Blood was funny

----------

Splashy (14-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

mick should have stopped ben, chucked him out

----------

Dazzle (12-04-2016), flappinfanny (13-04-2016), Ruffed_lemur (13-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016), tammyy2j (12-04-2016)

----------


## Rear window

I have just caught up. Ben dragging Abi through the pub in just her bra and skirt was a bit naff, where had her uncle gone?

Yes he was angry - but his behaviour with Louise was violent too. Horrid really.

----------

flappinfanny (13-04-2016), Ruffed_lemur (13-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

Personally I have no feelings about Abi. As far as I'm concerned, she brought it on herself. I mean, getting together with a guy she knows is gay, lying about being pregnant (which she publicly announced at the Vic too), and sleeping with Lee when she knew she might be sick (and now we know she is).  I'm sorry, but I just can't feel sorry for her.  Not that Ben is innocent, as he knew he was gay yet still went out with Abi, cheating on her and such.

----------

Dougie (13-04-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Personally I have no feelings about Abi. As far as I'm concerned, she brought it on herself. I mean, getting together with a guy she knows is gay, lying about being pregnant (which she publicly announced at the Vic too), and sleeping with Lee when she knew she might be sick (and now we know she is).  I'm sorry, but I just can't feel sorry for her.  Not that Ben is innocent, as he knew he was gay yet still went out with Abi, cheating on her and such.


Yes she has made her bed as they might say and is now finding just how uncomfortable it.

I spose in terms of analysis of the scenes, then the repetition of bringing her back to where she announced it to the world to announce her lies is quite nice.

Do you remember analysing plays at school? We'd be underlining the irony and similies if we had the script.

----------

mad4tv (13-04-2016), parkerman (12-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Ben and Abi were both as bad as each other until last night. Both were using each other, lying, cheating and generally being awful human beings. However, the way Ben publicly humiliated and degraded Abi last night went well beyond any punishment she might have deserved.  It was extremely distasteful to watch, and frankly I'm disappointed anybody can say that anyone, no matter their behaviour, could have brought that on themselves.

----------

flappinfanny (13-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016), tammyy2j (12-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

jay should move out of phil's house before next up phil tries to kiss him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (13-04-2016), Rear window (13-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016), tammyy2j (12-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Jay was great tonight telling Phil and Ben some harsh truths and helping Abi, and where was Phil taking her?

I was thinking Phil was going to let slip about innocent Max even though he was sober

Carmel is really annoying me, she should leave Masood alone, he can make his own mind up about Stacey who along with Kush did betray his daughter plus Arthur isn't her first grandchild, did she forget Zaair  :Angry:  

Why is Stacey making such an effort with Carmel this soon as I thought Martin didn't want Kush involved

----------

Dazzle (13-04-2016), lizann (13-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I hope both Paul and New Johnny don't go near Ben



They both deserve so much more.  Ben is damaged and this is partly Kathy and Phil's fault.  IMO he should still be in prison.

A good episode tonight, ( I knew we would get one eventually,) the new Johnny Ted Reilly, has settled well into the role already. 

Jay was the star of the episode for me, Jamie is such an underrated and underused actor.  The scenes with Linda and Johnny were touching and I enjoyed the scene with Sharon and Johnny.  Mick is still bugging the hell out of me and Harry Reid was awful tonight. 

Masood is an ass. Bonnie Langford is proving to be an asset to the show. 

All in all, I enjoyed tonights 27 minutes.

----------

Dazzle (13-04-2016), Rear window (13-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I have just caught up. Ben dragging Abi through the pub in just her bra and skirt was a bit naff, where had her uncle gone?
> 
> Yes he was angry - but his behaviour with Louise was violent too. Horrid really.


I am wondering if this is a side to Ben we are going to see more of now?

----------

Dazzle (13-04-2016), Glen1 (13-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

not a fan of new johnny, his acting was bad 

 did johnny meet buster before

----------

Splashy (14-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Jay was great tonight telling Phil and Ben some harsh truths and helping Abi


Thanks for this comment. I read it earlier before I watched the episode and I was debating whether to watch it at all until I read your post. I couldn't stomach an episode concentrating on Ben's self pity like we used to get with Dean.  Thank goodness Jay told the three of them in no uncertain terms they were all equally complicit in the mess they'd made.

I'm slightly annoyed that no one told Ben his behaviour in the pub was unacceptable though. 




> A good episode tonight, ( I knew we would get one eventually,) the new Johnny Ted Reilly, has settled well into the role already.


I agree, I like him and thought he did well for what must have been an extremely daunting baptism of fire.




> Jay was the star of the episode for me, Jamie is such an underrated and underused actor.


Jay was the star for me too and is turning into a much needed moral compass for the Mitchells - and importantly one who's not afraid to stand up to Phil. It's such a shame Jamie gets so little screen time. Let's hope the new EP puts that right.




> Masood is an ass.


"_You're too old for me anyway_".  :Angry:   That's the second derogatory comment he's made to Carmel. I hope she doesn't go back to him!

----------

flappinfanny (13-04-2016), Glen1 (13-04-2016), maidmarian (13-04-2016), parkerman (13-04-2016), Rear window (13-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016), tammyy2j (13-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I also liked the scene with Shirley and Johnny and the line about knitting and Grandma.  Well written and well played by Shirley and Johnny.

----------

Dazzle (13-04-2016), Glen1 (13-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think sausage Johnny is clearly Linda's favourite  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I think Abi just wants to be loved and needed, Tanya should be up there quick smart to help her daughter as any mother would and as Cora lives so near she should too but now it is left to Dot and Jack

----------

Dazzle (13-04-2016), Glen1 (13-04-2016), lizann (13-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Talking of Cora, what's happened to her? Was she brought back a few months ago solely to show how out of touch DTC and the scriptwriters are about how Council housing departments work? It seems a strange thing that she was brought back just so they could display their complete ignorance and then drop the character.

----------

Dazzle (13-04-2016), Splashy (14-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Talking of Cora, what's happened to her? Was she brought back a few months ago solely to show how out of touch DTC and the scriptwriters are about how Council housing departments work? It seems a strange thing that she was brought back just so they could display their complete ignorance and then drop the character.


 i think the actress had to leave may be ill so storylines were rushed and changed, it would have been better to send her down to tanya or away to oz to lauren

----------

Splashy (14-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Talking of Cora, what's happened to her? Was she brought back a few months ago solely to show how out of touch DTC and the scriptwriters are about how Council housing departments work? It seems a strange thing that she was brought back just so they could display their complete ignorance and then drop the character.


 i think the actress had to leave may be ill so storylines were rushed and changed, it would have been better to send her down to tanya or away to oz to lauren

----------


## Dazzle

> Talking of Cora, what's happened to her? Was she brought back a few months ago solely to show how out of touch DTC and the scriptwriters are about how Council housing departments work? It seems a strange thing that she was brought back just so they could display their complete ignorance and then drop the character.


   Spoiler:    
Ann Mitchell took some time off but will apparently be back towards the end of the year.

----------


## flappinfanny

> not a fan of new johnny, his acting was bad 
> 
>  did johnny meet buster before


Not sure, No I don't think so?

----------

lizann (14-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

I may be wrong and I often am but the only reason Abi stiched Max up was for her love of Ben?

Will we see Max back to kick Bens rump soon?

Louise. yet another soap brat... what Ben did was disgusting/violent abuse but historicaly she was equally vile to him (mentally) ..but no two wrongs make a right.. makes for an interesting story line to debate.

----------

flappinfanny (15-04-2016), Rear window (14-04-2016), Ruffed_lemur (14-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

I may be wrong and I often am but the only reason Abi stiched Max up was for her love of Ben?

Will we see Max back to kick Bens rump soon?

Louise. yet another soap brat... what Ben did was disgusting/violent abuse but historicaly she was equally vile to him (mentally) ..but not that two wrongs make a right.but it makes for an interesting story line to debate.

----------


## lizann

> Not sure, No I don't think so?


 he greeted him as grandda like he knew him all his life and hugged him

----------


## Dazzle

> I may be wrong and I often am but the only reason Abi stiched Max up was for her love of Ben?


Abi believes Max to be guilty because of the blood in the car lot she helped clean up.  She gave him up to the police to save Ben though.




> Louise. yet another soap brat... what Ben did was disgusting/violent abuse but historicaly she was equally vile to him (mentally) ..but not that two wrongs make a right.but it makes for an interesting story line to debate.


When did Louise do something to Ben in the past that was equally vile as his recent behaviour?  She must have been awfully young...  :EEK!:

----------

Splashy (15-04-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> When did Louise do something to Ben in the past that was equally vile as his recent behaviour?  She must have been awfully young...


As far as I can remember she committed two heinous crimes.

1. She told Ben she didn't like Shirley
2. She stole his diary and wrote entries in it as though they were Ben's, then read them to her friends and refused to apologise.

----------

Dazzle (14-04-2016), flappinfanny (15-04-2016), Glen1 (14-04-2016), Perdita (14-04-2016), Splashy (15-04-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

I really like Louise. The next Queen of the Square.

----------

Splashy (15-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I really like Louise. The next Queen of the Square.


You're a bit of a fan of bad girls I think, MoMo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (15-04-2016), Splashy (15-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

did ben and louise have a dance off to lady gaga

----------

flappinfanny (15-04-2016), Splashy (15-04-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

> You're a bit of a fan of bad girls I think, MoMo


I don't deny it Dazzler. The badder the better.

----------

flappinfanny (15-04-2016), Splashy (15-04-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

> You're a bit of a fan of bad girls I think, MoMo


I don't deny it Dazzler. The badder the better.

----------


## Mo Mouse

After watching tonight, I've decided I really like Belinda as well. A nasty piece of work.

----------

flappinfanny (15-04-2016), Splashy (15-04-2016), tammyy2j (15-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> After watching tonight, I've decided I really like Belinda as well. A nasty piece of work.


 tonight's belinda different from previous one as in personality, this one was fun

 johnny should be angry at shirley 

 paul the idiot does he really love ben 

 jay's girlfriend showing a feisty side to louise back off her man

----------

Dazzle (14-04-2016), flappinfanny (15-04-2016), Glen1 (15-04-2016), Rear window (15-04-2016), Splashy (15-04-2016), tammyy2j (15-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> After watching tonight, I've decided I really like Belinda as well. A nasty piece of work.


 tonight's belinda different from previous one as in personality, this one was fun

 johnny should be angry at shirley 

 paul the idiot does he really love ben 

 jay's girlfriend showing a feisty side to louise back off her man

----------


## Dazzle

> paul the idiot does he really love ben


Paul really is an idiot to go running when Ben clicks his fingers, even after witnessing the latter's horrible display in the Vic.  I'm guessing now Ben's got his man he'll be casting his eye towards Johnny again when he notices his return.

The whole square needs to know that Babe bears a huge amount of responsibility for the pregnancy lie.  :Angry: 

Jean was absolutely horrible to poor Kyle.  Stacey should have taken her aside and warned her not to cause a public scene if she wanted to attend the meal. It was obvious there was a huge outburst about Kyle on its way.




> After watching tonight, I've decided I really like Belinda as well. A nasty piece of work.


I don't know if Belinda's nasty enough for you.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (15-04-2016), Glen1 (15-04-2016), Rear window (15-04-2016), Splashy (15-04-2016), tammyy2j (15-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I thought Jean was pretty nasty tonight. Martin was a prat and Stacey is not losing her home, she has got to pay rent like any normal person in the real world.

I loved Belinda, I hope she becomes a regular.  I was really disappointed in Paul tonight.  He should give Ben a wide birth. I agreed with everything Johnny said to Mick at the end. Spot on!

----------

Glen1 (15-04-2016), Rear window (15-04-2016), Splashy (15-04-2016), tammyy2j (15-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I agreed with everything Johnny said to Mick at the end. Spot on!


Surely _every_ bad thing that's befallen the Carters since Johnny left can't be Mick's fault?  :Ponder:

----------

flappinfanny (15-04-2016), Glen1 (15-04-2016), lizann (15-04-2016), parkerman (15-04-2016), Splashy (15-04-2016), tammyy2j (15-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I found Belinda and Martin funny when Kyle revealed the truth

Stacey should have known a meal in the pub was a bad idea given Jean's hostility towards Kyle when she arrived at the flat

Would Kat and Alfie stop paying the flat rent now after all Stacey has been through, she is only home

I wanted Paul to tell Ben take a running jump, does Ben not realise he did wrong by staying with and lying to Abi  :Angry:  

Jack was going to send Abi back to Tanya, think the break would do her good, Abi needs to tell Dot or anyone that Babe set the lies in motion, Cora is the one who could take on Babe

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2016), flappinfanny (15-04-2016), Glen1 (15-04-2016), lizann (15-04-2016), Splashy (15-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Would Kat and Alfie stop paying the flat rent now after all Stacey has been through, she is only home


Definitely not, that's ludicrous.  Alfie might do it but not Kat.

----------

Rear window (15-04-2016), tammyy2j (17-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Surely _every_ bad thing that's befallen the Carters since Johnny left can't be Mick's fault?


 :Ponder:   :Ponder:   :Ponder: 

Well not everything, it just feels like everything.   It will be interesting to see how the next couple of weeks play out with Nancy.  I hope we don't have a Waltons ending.  We need a few wounds left open to be picked at a later date. It would be interesting to see the Carter clan fall apart, but I don't see DTC doing that some how.

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2016), Glen1 (15-04-2016), Splashy (15-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Well not everything, it just feels like everything.   It will be interesting to see how the next couple of weeks play out with Nancy.  I hope we don't have a Waltons ending.  We need a few wounds left open to be picked at a later date. *It would be interesting to see the Carter clan fall apart,* but I don't see DTC doing that some how.


It feels to me like the Carter clan have barely stopped falling apart since those happy few months before Linda's rape.

----------

flappinfanny (15-04-2016), Glen1 (15-04-2016), parkerman (15-04-2016), Splashy (15-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Paul really is an idiot wrapped in a the body of a  moron. Sheesh, Ben bogwashes a 14 year old and forces a half naked Abi into the bar to humiliate her, yet he still loves Ben...I know love can be blind but this love is ........

New Jonny... yes yes. lets just blame every thing on Mick, Nancy Lee and whats her name never told  you what was going  on, but oh no, lets torture |Mick while the geezer is already struggling to deal with his baby sons head injuries and Nancy who is still playing the poor me card even though she was with lee the cause of the baby getting hurt.

Jean.... oh boy.. but it was Stacys fault,she set up Kyle for this. Jean was always going to kick off, it came across as well, but it was really a deep hurt for her husband leaving her in the hours of her worst time and creating a new family. But the scene was close to the mark as to wether the Jean we know would react to a individual like K|yle like this.

Louise, you just know that shes now going to make Jays life hell off the back of his GF having a go. Stamd by to be tagged a sex offender Jay comming onto a 14 year old girl... and she will probably play the card to the end.

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2016), flappinfanny (16-04-2016), Glen1 (15-04-2016), tammyy2j (17-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Paul really is an idiot wrapped in a the body of a  moron. Sheesh, Ben bogwashes a 14 year old and forces a half naked Abi into the bar to humiliate her, yet he still loves Ben...I know love can be blind but this love is ........

New Jonny... yes yes. lets just blame every thing on Mick, Nancy Lee and whats her name never told  you what was going  on, but oh no, lets torture |Mick while the geezer is already struggling to deal with his baby sons head injuries and Nancy who is still playing the poor me card even though she was with lee the cause of the baby getting hurt.

Jean.... oh boy.. but it was Stacys fault,she set up Kyle for this. Jean was always going to kick off, it came across as well, but it was really a deep hurt for her husband leaving her in the hours of her worst time and creating a new family. But the scene was close to the mark as to wether the Jean we know would react to a individual like K|yle like this.

Louise, you just know that shes now going to make Jays life hell off the back of his GF having a go. Stamd by to be tagged a sex offender Jay comming onto a 14 year old girl... and she will probably play the card to the end.

----------


## Glen1

> .
> I wanted Paul to tell Ben take a running jump, does Ben not realise he did wrong by staying with and lying to Abi  
> 
> Jack was going to send Abi back to Tanya, think the break would do her good, Abi needs to tell Dot or anyone that Babe set the lies in motion, Cora is the one who could take on Babe


Ben is a clone of his Dad, totally selfish , manipulative ,criminally violent liar. ( don't think I've left anything out) :Smile:  

 Didn't Shirley overhear part of a conversation Abi had with Babe a couple of weeks ago , whilst they were discussing the false pregnancy plot, in which case now would be a good time for her to reveal all.
 Wherever Abi goes I hope she stops to think about Max, visits him and gets some wheels in motion for his release. 
 Speculation and gossip suggests we may see Max again around September time   :Ponder:  :Thumbsup:

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2016), flappinfanny (16-04-2016), lizann (15-04-2016), parkerman (15-04-2016), Rear window (15-04-2016), Splashy (15-04-2016), tammyy2j (17-04-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

I find that being mentally unhinged is a quality that I really like in my soap character faves as well as cruel and nasty. I like Ben but he needs to get rid of Paul. Ben's murder count is way too low and he needs to get this sorted.  He should spend more time with Louise. She looks to be a murderer-in-waiting as well.

----------

flappinfanny (16-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I find that being mentally unhinged is a quality that I really like in my soap character faves as well as cruel and nasty. I like Ben but he needs to get rid of Paul. Ben's murder count is way too low and he needs to get this sorted.  He should spend more time with Louise. She looks to be a murderer-in-waiting as well.


Mentally unhinged soap characters can be very entertaining if they're fun and/or charming and most importantly well acted, but I find Ben to be none of those things.  I expect that sooner or later your wish that he kills again will be fulfilled.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (16-04-2016), Glen1 (15-04-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Speculation and gossip suggests we may see Max again around September time


Yes, I think he was always due to come back in September wasn't he?

----------

flappinfanny (16-04-2016), Glen1 (15-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Don't you miss the sweet Ben Billy Elliot Mitchell?

https://youtu.be/ILGxO0TXlxk

Well probably not after seeing that.  I think I prefer Joe psycho 90.  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2016), Glen1 (15-04-2016), tammyy2j (17-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Awww bless...I quite miss Charlie Jones' Ben!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (16-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

can't see pam and les being happy with paul being with ben

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2016), flappinfanny (16-04-2016), Glen1 (15-04-2016), tammyy2j (17-04-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> Yes, I think he was always due to come back in September wasn't he?


You're right Mr.P , just reminds me  occasionally to hope there may be a Lucy Beale conclusion on the horizon.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2016), flappinfanny (16-04-2016), parkerman (16-04-2016), Rear window (16-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

mick's kids calling shirley and buster grandma and grandpa sounds so wrong to me even if they are

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2016), flappinfanny (16-04-2016), Glen1 (16-04-2016), tammyy2j (17-04-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Nice to get a swimming pool all to yourself......

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2016), flappinfanny (16-04-2016), Glen1 (16-04-2016), lizann (16-04-2016), maryokane (19-04-2016), Rear window (16-04-2016), tammyy2j (17-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> hope there may be a Lucy Beale conclusion on the horizon.


Amen to that!  :Bow: 

I did enjoy tonight's episode.  I am enjoying watching the scenes with Ted O'Reilly as Johnny, the Carter scenes are much better with Johnny in them, it reminds me of how they were when they first arrived.  Ollie was the star of the pool scene, lovely and so cute.  Babe is a sour faced old cow.

I thought the scenes with Ben and Jay in the garage were spot on and funny and I just love Buster. Thinking about it, I don't think Kat would just cut off Stacey's rent just like that, she would give her notice surely?  Kyle has really settled well into the square. 

My only criticism of the episode was, we were robbed of any scenes with speedo's on Lee or Johnny.  :Crying:

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2016), Glen1 (16-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

It was nice to see happy Carter scenes tonight (until Nancy's surprise announcement anyway).  

The repeated comments to the effect that Johnny left a boy and returned a man make me laugh because 1) drawing unnecessary attention to the recast takes me out of the moment (which I highly doubt was the intention!), and 2) Ted O'Reilly looks and acts younger than my memory of Sam Strike in the part.

----------

flappinfanny (16-04-2016), Glen1 (16-04-2016), lizann (16-04-2016), parkerman (16-04-2016), Rear window (16-04-2016), tammyy2j (17-04-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> The repeated comments to the effect that Johnny left a boy and returned a man make me laugh. Ted O'Reilly looks and acts younger than my memory of Sam Strike in the part.


That's exactly what my wife said when that comment was made.

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2016), flappinfanny (16-04-2016), Glen1 (16-04-2016), lizann (16-04-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Babe was a bit nasty. 
She's got so much evil in her.
There's the Les photo to come out yet.

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2016), flappinfanny (16-04-2016), Glen1 (16-04-2016), Ruffed_lemur (18-04-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

I liked Johnny's comment "Do you think I'd miss this ?" - well, you missed your mum and dad's wedding so we're not quite sure.

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2016), flappinfanny (16-04-2016), Glen1 (16-04-2016), Rear window (16-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

The only bit of the script I thought was a bit toe curling was "I left as a boy and came back as a man".  Somebody on another site said it should have said " I left as a boy and came back as a different boy."

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2016), lizann (16-04-2016), parkerman (16-04-2016), Rear window (16-04-2016), tammyy2j (17-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Nice to get a swimming pool all to yourself......


I'm confused as I thought Mick was afraid of water and could not swim but did he take the kids to the pool when they were young which is why Johnny arranged this family day out 

Mick only learned to swim himself with Ian not long ago 

Does Paul also not feel any guilt towards Abi

----------

flappinfanny (18-04-2016), Rear window (19-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm confused as I thought Mick was afraid of water and could not swim but did he take the kids to the pool when they were young which is why Johnny arranged this family day out 
> 
> Mick only learned to swim himself with Ian not long ago


It wasn't made very clear but I don't think Mick actually got into the water with the rest of the family in the past. He said something to the effect it was the first time he'd done so.




> Does Paul also not feel any guilt towards Abi


It seems not, and neither does he appear to care that Ben's reaction to Abi's lies was so outrageous.  Mind you, no one who witnessed it appears to think it abnormal either, not even Kathy...  :Wal2l:

----------

tammyy2j (18-04-2016)

----------


## Mo Mouse

So the bloke in charge of Johnny's course says that it would irresponsible of him to let Johnny sit the exam and he can't allow it. Johnny says he went to Italy because he was in love. Okay, you can sit the exam. It wouldn't be irresponsible any more apparently. Pathetic beyond belief.

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2016), flappinfanny (19-04-2016), Glen1 (20-04-2016), maryokane (19-04-2016), Rear window (19-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> So the bloke in charge of Johnny's course says that it would irresponsible of him to let Johnny sit the exam and he can't allow it. Johnny says he went to Italy because he was in love. Okay, you can sit the exam. It wouldn't be irresponsible any more apparently. Pathetic beyond belief.


Maybe the tutor likes Johnny  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I take it Jay has not slept with Linzi yet but if he continues to see her now after this reveal, he is very stupid

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2016), flappinfanny (19-04-2016), Glen1 (20-04-2016), lizann (19-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I enjoyed the Nancy and Tam scenes, love Sharon at the Vic, it works so well. We all saw the Jay and Linzi storyline coming a mile off. Ian is going to be public enemy number one with this new supermarket moving into Beales restaurant. I love the banter on the market with Donna and co. It's interesting Kathy is back on the fruit and veg stall and Sharon back behind the bar at the Vic. Like old times.

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2016), Glen1 (20-04-2016), maryokane (19-04-2016), tammyy2j (19-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

the video message linzi sent jay on his phone will get him in big trouble

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2016), Glen1 (20-04-2016), tammyy2j (21-04-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

Isn't Eastenders copying this storyline from other soaps?  I remember the Jay/Linzi story being done in Doctors once.

----------


## lizann

is the salon closed down?

----------


## sarah c

> is the salon closed down?


yes Blades should still be open?

the 'female' Salon became George's I thought?

----------


## sarah c

> So the bloke in charge of Johnny's course says that it would irresponsible of him to let Johnny sit the exam and he can't allow it. Johnny says he went to Italy because he was in love. Okay, you can sit the exam. It wouldn't be irresponsible any more apparently. Pathetic beyond belief.



I think the key was the last line by the Tutor as he went through the barrier? He just said 'mine was Paris', and I thought we are meant to think that Jonnie's tale of how he loved the course but then was blown away by first love and followed it to Rome, we were meant to believe that the Tutor empathised??

still not a good reason but hey

----------

Rear window (20-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Shirley was running Blades with Paul and Stacey I think before her breakdown

----------


## Dazzle

> is the salon closed down?


I think it must be because Paul now works on Pam's flower stall.




> Shirley was running Blades with Paul and Stacey I think before her breakdown


Wasn't Stacey working on her own stall?

----------

tammyy2j (20-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think it must be because Paul now works on Pam's flower stall.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't Stacey working on her own stall?


Oh yes who is running that now?

----------


## Dazzle

> Oh yes who is running that now?


I can't remember it being mentioned.  It might just have closed down I suppose.

----------


## lizann

waste of stan's money on a closed equipped salon

----------

flappinfanny (22-04-2016), sarah c (20-04-2016), tammyy2j (21-04-2016)

----------


## sarah c

> waste of stan's money on a closed equipped salon


could have sorted Cora a decent flat.....

----------

flappinfanny (22-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

why does mas have to apologise to stacey

----------

flappinfanny (22-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016), tammyy2j (22-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I fast forwarded through Nancy sobbing about feeling trapped for the hundredth time. Talk about repetitive and boring!  It was good to hear that Ollie's "accident" has had a lasting effect on her, but was it really necessary to string out Nancy and Tamwar's leaving storyline for a couple of weeks?  They're just not interesting enough characters in my opinion.




> why does mas have to apologise to stacey


He was rude to Stacey when she tried to talk to him a couple of weeks ago.

----------

flappinfanny (22-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016), parkerman (22-04-2016), tammyy2j (22-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Carmel annoys me now so much 

I like Sharon back in the pub and mixing more with Kathy and Shirley (Phil's Angels  :Stick Out Tongue: ) 

Was Louise stealing the wine for her and Jay? 

I want Jay to confide in someone perhaps Sharon before Linzi gets him in trouble 

I am glad Nancy and Mick have made up now Linda needs to get happy before her trip but I agree too much Carter scenes especially the crying

----------

Dazzle (22-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I never liked the Mick and Nancy storyline from the start.  The least they could do was NOT have the pair make up.  In the real world this would not have happened.  Nancy would leave because of Mick and this would leave a permanent rift between Linda and Mick.  I don't think we always need a happy ending, This is EastEnders not Bore the Nation Street and The Carters are not the Waltons.

However the most pressing question is will we get a Julia's Theme at the end of Friday's episode with Nanwar departing? I think as a tribute to the wonderful Victoria Wood they should play Acorn Antiques version of the EastEnders Theme. "Anyone can break a vase."

----------

Dazzle (22-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I never liked the Mick and Nancy storyline from the start.  The least they could do was NOT have the pair make up.  In the real world this would not have happened.  Nancy would leave because of Mick and this would leave a permanent rift between Linda and Mick.  I don't think we always need a happy ending, This is EastEnders not Bore the Nation Street and The Carters are not the Waltons.


You're right. It would have made much more dramatic sense for Nancy to depart under a cloud after Ollie's injury.  But then there have been so many online EE viewers complaining about Mick being nasty to Nancy recently (I'm not talking about SoapBoards) that the EE team couldn't win. I found Mick's attitude understandable, if a little over-the-top, personally. A potentially life-changing brain injury caused by recklessness would be extremely hard to come to terms with in my opinion.




> However the most pressing question is will we get a Julia's Theme at the end of Friday's episode with Nanwar departing? I think as a tribute to the wonderful Victoria Wood they should play Acorn Antiques version of the EastEnders Theme. "Anyone can break a vase."


 :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (22-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

was it carmel who wrote the letter to masood which stopped him going, her eyes light up when denise said zainab would be mad 

 pink ladies dart team  :Stick Out Tongue:  poor tracy kicked off for babe

----------

flappinfanny (23-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

was it carmel who wrote the letter to masood which stopped him going, her eyes light up when denise said zainab would be mad 

 pink ladies dart team  :Stick Out Tongue:  poor tracy kicked off for babe

----------


## Dazzle

> was it carmel who wrote the letter to masood which stopped him going, her eyes light up when denise said zainab would be mad


Do you mean Tamwar's speech which Mick posted through Masood's letterbox?

----------

Glen1 (23-04-2016), lizann (22-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Do you mean Tamwar's speech which Mick posted through Masood's letterbox?


 oh was that it that changed his mind

----------

Dazzle (23-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016)

----------


## parkerman

So Mas, who incidentally packed in his job with no notice, is no longer a postman, so that's that source of income gone. Does he still have his market stall?

----------

Dazzle (23-04-2016), flappinfanny (23-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016), lizann (23-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

An enjoyable episode,  the Carters have turned into a cockney version of the Waltons. I would have prefered Mick and Nancy not to have made it up and Nancy leaving because of this, causing a rift between Mick and Linda. 

The ending was very EastEnders, what we have come to expect, it is a well oiled machine, it was well done, well acted, but the Julia Theme doesn't get to me as much as it used to. 

I did notice the set looked as though it needed attention and has seen better days, especially the end shot of the Tube station. When you compare the new set on Coronation Street you can see the Elstree lot is in bad repair. The new set can't come soon enough.

----------

Dazzle (23-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

a 3rd wedding for zainab, another muslim wedding as it in pakistan, would like her to return to lonely mas instead

----------

Dazzle (23-04-2016), Perdita (23-04-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> So Mas, who incidentally packed in his job with no notice, is no longer a postman, so that's that source of income gone. Does he still have his market stall?


Whilst Stacey and Martin can't afford the rent on their place - she must be getting some benefits for being sick, and he earns on the market stall.. 

The whole not affording the rent storyline is a bit hmm. Kyle is working now, they'd probably get some HB help, and didn't think worry about this for the previous 12 months what would happen after?

----------

Dazzle (23-04-2016), flappinfanny (23-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016), parkerman (23-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Whilst Stacey and Martin can't afford the rent on their place - she must be getting some benefits for being sick, and he earns on the market stall.. 
> 
> The whole not affording the rent storyline is a bit hmm. Kyle is working now, they'd probably get some HB help, and didn't think worry about this for the previous 12 months what would happen after?


Plus Kat wouldn't cut Stacey off so cruelly when she's just out of hospital.  

The rent storyline has apparently been done to facilitate James Bye's paternity leave, but as usual with EE it contains plot holes the size of Albert Square.

----------

flappinfanny (23-04-2016), Glen1 (23-04-2016), lizann (23-04-2016), parkerman (23-04-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> So Mas, who incidentally packed in his job with no notice, is no longer a postman, so that's that source of income gone. Does he still have his market stall?





> Plus Kat wouldn't cut Stacey off so cruelly when she's just out of hospital.  
> 
> The rent storyline has apparently been done to facilitate James Bye's paternity leave, but as usual with EE it contains plot holes the size of Albert Square.


Ah ok, yes.. it is very contrived though.

----------

Dazzle (23-04-2016), flappinfanny (23-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> So Mas, who incidentally packed in his job with no notice, is no longer a postman, so that's that source of income gone. Does he still have his market stall?


 yes forgot about mas stall

----------


## lizann

> So Mas, who incidentally packed in his job with no notice, is no longer a postman, so that's that source of income gone. Does he still have his market stall?


 yes forgot about mas stall

----------


## Rear window

> So Mas, who incidentally packed in his job with no notice, is no longer a postman, so that's that source of income gone. Does he still have his market stall?





> yes forgot about mas stall


He was def delivering mail in the cafe the other day.

----------

flappinfanny (26-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> He was def delivering mail in the cafe the other day.


He resigned since then - in Thursday's episode I think it was.  No doubt he'll get his job back with no problem (and probably off screen).

----------

flappinfanny (23-04-2016), parkerman (23-04-2016), Rear window (24-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

did mas said he was going to visit his mum and dad, i was sure his mum died leaving shabham money

----------

flappinfanny (23-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> did mas said he was going to visit his mum and dad, i was sure his mum died leaving shabham money


I think it was his brother Inzamam and his dad that was mentioned.

----------

lizann (24-04-2016), parkerman (24-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I think it was his brother Inzamam and his dad that was mentioned.


 could be that i thought i heard mam and dad

----------


## lizann

> I think it was his brother Inzamam and his dad that was mentioned.


 could be that i thought i heard mam and dad

----------

Dazzle (25-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Dear me!  What kind of nightmare is Louise going to turn into when her whole family (including Sharon, who although no longer technically family I expected better of) laugh at her putting dog **** through someone's letterbox!  

I hope Linzi's mum jumped to conclusions about Jay sleeping with her. The youngster seemed genuine when she told Bex she didn't want to get him into trouble. I wonder if anyone will believe his denials?  Let's hope it won't be the usual soap clichÃ© of everyone believing the newcomer and not the decent person they've known and respected for years...  :Wal2l:

----------

flappinfanny (26-04-2016), Glen1 (26-04-2016), lizann (26-04-2016), maidmarian (26-04-2016), parkerman (26-04-2016), Rear window (26-04-2016), tammyy2j (26-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> *Dear me!  What kind of nightmare is Louise going to turn into when her whole family (including Sharon, who although no longer technically family I expected better of) laugh at her putting dog **** through someone's letterbox!  
> *
> I hope Linzi's mum jumped to conclusions about Jay sleeping with her. The youngster seemed genuine when she told Bex she didn't want to get him into trouble. I wonder if anyone will believe his denials?  Let's hope it won't be the usual soap clichÃ© of everyone believing the newcomer and not the decent person they've known and respected for years...


I agree, they acted as though Denise was in the wrong. Did anybody else want Denise to shove that bag of poo down Louise's throat?

Bex is as interfering and annoying as her trumpet blowing mother. I bet when it all comes out in the wash Bex doesn't apologise. 

Jamie Borthwick was brilliant again tonight, I wonder how this storyline ends? Nice scenes in the Vic with Sharon and the darts team. Diane Parish was stand out brilliant as always. 

Not sure what Andy's up to???

----------

Dazzle (26-04-2016), Glen1 (26-04-2016), lizann (26-04-2016), maidmarian (26-04-2016), parkerman (26-04-2016), Rear window (26-04-2016), tammyy2j (26-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Anyone else think that Andy guy was quite strong in his come on to Stacey, she should keep her distance if she really wants to work at a relationship with Martin

----------

flappinfanny (26-04-2016), Glen1 (26-04-2016), lizann (26-04-2016), maidmarian (26-04-2016), Rear window (26-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

why did libby tell denise if she already did it

 all against jay

 love thy neighbour omg at denise and phil funny pairing that works

----------

Dazzle (26-04-2016), flappinfanny (27-04-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), Rear window (26-04-2016), Splashy (27-04-2016), tammyy2j (26-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

why did libby tell denise if she already did it

 all against jay

 love thy neighbour omg at denise and phil funny pairing that works

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> why did libby tell denise if she already did it
> 
>  all against jay
> 
>  love thy neighbour omg at denise and phil funny pairing that works


I thought Libby said she had to take a second pill?  Not sure if she's taken it yet.

----------


## tammyy2j

Jaime, Diane and Steve all excellent 

I wish Jay's grandfather or another relative for him would come on the show 

Only Honey and Louise are on his side and believe him and the lynch mob posse out in force finding him guilty  :Mad: 

I hope Ben fights his corner

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016), flappinfanny (27-04-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), lizann (27-04-2016), Rear window (27-04-2016), Splashy (27-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> why did libby tell denise if she already did it


Probably because she was wanted her mother's support.




> I thought Libby said she had to take a second pill?  Not sure if she's taken it yet.


The first abortion pill ends the pregnancy so Libby was right that it was too late.  

I think she must have taken the pill after she first told Denise she was pregnant. Having almost been in Denise's position myself, I understand why she was so upset, but she should have kept her pain to herself until Libby had gone.  

I really can't understand why Bex lied about Jay!  	




> love thy neighbour omg at denise and phil funny pairing that works


It worked with Denise being pie-eyed but I don't think it would with her stone cold sober. She hates Phil too much.  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (27-04-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), parkerman (27-04-2016), Splashy (27-04-2016), tammyy2j (27-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why does Shirley always run to Phil when he calls her  :Nono: 

I hope Shirley will also fight Jay's corner 

Does Mick or any of the other Carters know Kush slept with Nancy?

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016), flappinfanny (27-04-2016), Splashy (27-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Does Mick or any of the other Carters know Kush slept with Nancy?


I'm pretty sure they don't.

----------

flappinfanny (27-04-2016), Splashy (27-04-2016), tammyy2j (27-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Did Star claim Jay had sex with her ? Thats a  rape under the law , even being found not guilty wont stop it ruining his life.

Denise is in for a hangover hell that is karma after how she laid into squigal.

Pam does she hate Ben for messing with her grandson or is she really a secret homophobe?

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016), flappinfanny (27-04-2016), Rear window (27-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Did Star claim Jay had sex with her ? Thats a  rape under the law , even being found not guilty wont stop it ruining his life.

Denise is in for a hangover hell that is karma after how she laid into squigal.

Pam does she hate Ben for messing with her grandson or is she really a secret homophobe?

----------


## lizann

no pam isn't homophobic, she hates ben for his past treatment of paul, think paul should have told his grandparents he was now in a relationship with ben 

 pam wants better for paul than ben

----------

flappinfanny (27-04-2016), Splashy (27-04-2016), tammyy2j (27-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

no pam isn't homophobic, she hates ben for his past treatment of paul, think paul should have told his grandparents he was now in a relationship with ben 

 pam wants better for paul than ben

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), maidmarian (27-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Did Star claim Jay had sex with her ? Thats a  rape under the law , even being found not guilty wont stop it ruining his life.


No, she repeatedly told her loathsome mum he'd done nothing wrong.




> Pam does she hate Ben for messing with her grandson or is she really a secret homophobe?


I wondered that at first but then realised her attitude was probably because he's Ben Mitchell, notoriously unstable bully boy and killer.  I can't see many potential in laws welcoming him with open arms.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (27-04-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), maidmarian (27-04-2016), parkerman (27-04-2016), Splashy (27-04-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Great scenes with Denise, Phil and Jay.  It comes to something when Kim is the voice of reason.   :Smile:  

Denise had the line of the night to Phil, "It's been a long time since anyone has said that to me. It's just a shame it's you"  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), lizann (27-04-2016), maidmarian (27-04-2016), parkerman (27-04-2016), Rear window (27-04-2016), Splashy (27-04-2016), tammyy2j (27-04-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Great scenes with Denise, Phil and Jay.  It comes to something when Kim is the voice of reason.   
> 
> Denise had the line of the night to Phil, "It's been a long time since anyone has said that to me. It's just a shame it's you"


It was an odd episode. The setting up of Denise and Phil together was a bit clumsy and a bit horrid.

I felt sorry for Jay - he's tried to finish it and it's all gone horribly wrong.

Amazing how fast the police react though - gangs of them roaming the street hunting down teenagers opinions as if he'd been bonking them all.

Denise was horrid to Libby. And as for getting champagne to celebrate after that news, well it was really horrid too. I don't think I enjoyed any of tonights really as there was also the pushy builder with Stacey.

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016), flappinfanny (01-05-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), maidmarian (27-04-2016), parkerman (27-04-2016), Splashy (27-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Jay but at least Ben, Billy and Honey are standing by him 

I was expecting Claudette to show up 

Did the police take any statements from Linzi/Starr and Rebecca as they did from Louise 

I was disappointed in Mick and Johnny refusing to serve Jay and Ben after all Mick went through with Dean I believe he was still letting him in the pub serving him after knowing the truth about the rape  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), flappinfanny (01-05-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), lizann (28-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016), Splashy (28-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

johnny studying in a pub and is hit on amazing gaydar by your man

 really feel sorry for jay but a good storyline well acted by jamie

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), flappinfanny (01-05-2016), Splashy (28-04-2016), tammyy2j (28-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> really feel sorry for jay but a good storyline well acted by jamie


I agree, I'm pleasantly surprised by how well this story has been handled overall, even though it's been so harsh on Jay. I'm very glad Linzi hasn't been painted as a teenage seductress who entrapped Jay (well, except by Ben, but I wouldn't expect anything less from him).  She's vulnerable and desperate for someone to love her. 

Youngsters sending explicit photos of themselves because they believe they need to in order to win someone's affection - and because "everyone else does it" - is a real problem nowadays. Most of us adults haven't caught up to the fact that the sexual pressures on kids today are far different and more intense than we encountered. I saw a headline earlier today that youngsters as young as eleven are becoming victims of revenge porn FFS!  So the talk Sonia, Sharon etc had with the young girls about consent and only doing what they feel comfortable with was very timely.

Jamie Borthwick is playing a blinder as the devastated Jay. Being put on the sex offenders register was cruel because we know exactly what went down and that he's a decent person who's been naive at worst.  However, the law's first duty is to protect children, and rightly so.

My biggest complaint about the storyline is that Jay never asked Linzi's age. I understand why they did it that way (so Jay would be innocent and Linzi not painted in a bad light), but it's a massive plot hole as far as I'm concerned.

Also, I can understand your average member of the public thinking Jay's a paedophile, there's no way Ritchie would have used that term. A paedophile is attracted to pre-pubescent children, a fact of which any lawyer would be well aware.

----------

flappinfanny (01-05-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), lizann (28-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016), Perdita (28-04-2016), Splashy (28-04-2016), tammyy2j (28-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Did the police take any statements from Linzi/Starr and Rebecca as they did from Louise


They definitely would have interviewed Linzi and, since the court accepted Jay was unaware she was underage, she must have told the truth.

----------

flappinfanny (01-05-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), lizann (28-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016), Perdita (28-04-2016), Splashy (28-04-2016), tammyy2j (28-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

So Jay had explicit pictures of a 14 year old on his phone! Yeah for me that over cooked the story line, thats not how I see Jay rolling or indeed he would of deleted them instantly when he knew how old she was, not keep them. 

Pleading guilty thou, but then when your brief judges you guilty and walks what chance do you have.

Loved Tina outing Sonja as a T leaf, lets hope Tina can find someone decent and soon.

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), flappinfanny (01-05-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

So Jay had explicit pictures of a 14 year old on his phone! Yeah for me that over cooked the story line, thats not how I see Jay rolling or indeed he would of deleted them instantly when he knew how old she was, not keep them. 

Pleading guilty thou, but then when your brief judges you guilty and walks what chance do you have.

Loved Tina outing Sonja as a T leaf, lets hope Tina can find someone decent and soon.

----------


## Rear window

> So Jay had ....



Have I missed an episode? I am sure I watched Tuesdays.

----------


## Rear window

> So Jay had ....



Have I missed an episode? I am sure I watched Tuesdays.

----------


## Dazzle

> Have I missed an episode? I am sure I watched Tuesdays.


Yes, there was an hour long episode on Wednesday.




> So Jay had explicit pictures of a 14 year old on his phone! Yeah for me that over cooked the story line, thats not how I see Jay rolling or indeed he would of deleted them instantly when he knew how old she was, not keep them.


You're right about Jay. He did in fact delete the pictures but the police were able to recover them.

----------

flappinfanny (01-05-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), parkerman (29-04-2016), Splashy (28-04-2016)

----------


## Rear window

A Wednesday! An Hour! 
Ok, watching now.

The lack of memory by Phil is quite amusing, as was his denial of the condom.
The necklace is tantalisingly almost discovered.

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), flappinfanny (01-05-2016), Splashy (28-04-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> Yes, there was an hour long episode on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right about Jay. *He did in fact delete the pictures but the police were able to recover them*.


 FBI coundnt hack an I Phone but Walford Plod hacked Jays dog and bone in ten seconds  :Ninja: 

 Oh and remind me to not serve Mick in me pub as he is a prosecuted user of TOMS  :Angel: 

I hate Thursdays

----------

Glen1 (28-04-2016), Rear window (28-04-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> FBI coundnt hack an I Phone but Walford Plod hacked Jays dog and bone in ten seconds 
> 
>  Oh and remind me to not serve Mick in me pub as he is a prosecuted user of TOMS 
> 
> I hate Thursdays


Yeah it was all a bit quick - they must have some top men looking at phones at Walford.

It does pose a question about what if someone sends you nasty photos to your phone - what should you do? Go straight to the police and hand yourself in, scrawl nonce or paedo on your own head and wait to be beaten up?  
She's the sender of child pornography, who has now managed to tarnish Jay's life for the next 5 years. Did he have poor legal advice? 
It might give some nasty creatures an idea of how to make someone's life a misery. Not that nasty creatures need EE for advice. 
To what end is this storyline? Is he leaving? Is it going to turn out they get together in 5 years and live happily ever after, or is it just trying to show that you should ask people's ages before you agree to have a drink with them and never give them your phone number.

----------

Glen1 (28-04-2016), Perdita (28-04-2016), Splashy (28-04-2016)

----------


## Rear window

dupe by dope.

----------


## Dazzle

> FBI coundnt hack an I Phone but Walford Plod hacked Jays dog and bone in ten seconds


That iPhone was encrypted, and presumably protected by a strong password that would have taken years to crack. I'm sure Jay's phone had no security and any deleted photos could be restored in minutes by experts.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Still, I do agree the whole thing happened unrealistically quickly.




> Oh and remind me to not serve Mick in me pub as he is a prosecuted user of TOMS


What a hypocrite!  He pled guilty to soliciting although innocent but wouldn't listen to Jay's explanation of why he did the same...  :Wal2l: 




> It does pose a question about what if someone sends you nasty photos to your phone - what should you do? Go straight to the police and hand yourself in, scrawl nonce or paedo on your own head and wait to be beaten up?  
> She's the sender of child pornography, who has now managed to tarnish Jay's life for the next 5 years. Did he have poor legal advice? 
> It might give some nasty creatures an idea of how to make someone's life a misery. Not that nasty creatures need EE for advice.


There was plenty of evidence of a relationship and presumably Jay reacting by text to the photos, so it wasn't a case of being sent child pornography out of nowhere.

He pled guilty so was obviously going to be convicted of sex offences, although the judge only gave him a light sentence. He could have fought the charges, although things might have been worse for him if he had.

Linzi is a victim too. I won't repeat what I've said previously but suffice it to say she  was desperate for Jay to love her and didn't understand how much trouble the pictures would cause.  It's a very sad state of affairs that a fourteen year old feels she has to do that to be loved.  :Sad: 

The storyline has been quite well thought out so nobody is to blame (well, except for Linzi's awful family).

----------

flappinfanny (01-05-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), Splashy (28-04-2016), tammyy2j (28-04-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Still, I do agree the whole thing happened unrealistically quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> What a hypocrite!  He pled guilty to soliciting although innocent but wouldn't listen to Jay's explanation of why he did the same... 
> 
> 
> 
> The storyline had been quite well thought out so nobody is to blame (well, except for Linzi's awful family).


It's horrid. All horrid. 

how old was Abi when they were together?
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013...n_3784731.html

I want some nice stories!

----------


## Dazzle

> I want some nice stories!


You're watching the wrong soap; EE doesn't do nice.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (01-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

My only bug a boo with the storyline is that the actresses playing Louise, Rebecca and Linzi all look much older which is the point of Jay thinking she was around his own age  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I was hoping Shirley and Shirley too would have gone to court to support Jay, I hope we see Shirley support him 

I forget about Mick with Rainie covering for Ian, you would think he would understand  :Angry: 

I love the bromance between Jay and Ben, always sticking together 

I hope we see Abi support Jay also

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), flappinfanny (01-05-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), lizann (28-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016), Rear window (28-04-2016), Splashy (29-04-2016)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> My biggest complaint about the storyline is that Jay never asked Linzi's age. I understand why they did it that way (so Jay would be innocent and Linzi not painted in a bad light), but it's a massive plot hole as far as I'm concerned..


True, how could of he gone so far as to not know her age but I think she wouldn't of told him the truth. And he thought she was at least 18 as he's seen her drinking.

----------

flappinfanny (01-05-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> True, how could of he gone so far as to not know her age but I think she wouldn't of told him the truth. And he thought she was at least 18 as he's seen her drinking.


Was she served in the Vic alcohol?

----------

lizann (28-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> You're watching the wrong soap; EE doesn't do nice.


They might do one day!

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), flappinfanny (01-05-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> True, how could of he gone so far as to not know her age but I think she wouldn't of told him the truth. And he thought she was at least 18 as he's seen her drinking.


Having been young once, I do remember being served in both the corner shop and local pub when I was 14. Not their fault. Girls quite often look a bit older than they are. To be fair the landlady did throw us out when we were celebrating my 16th in there. Had to go and find another pub to drink in then.
Anyone seeing you drink booze in a pub would assume you were old enough back then. These days there's the challenge 25 thing, which means in theory Mick should have been asking for ID for anyone who looks under 25. 

For me I suppose the question is what did he ever talk to her about? I know you talk about work or school, or the things you do. The clues might or might not have been there. Had we seen her be evasive about what she did? There's always the 'I'm at college' thing which covers a couple of legal years of year, and the 'I'm at uni' ... but sooner or later you'd slip up and say you needed to revise for your GCSEs.

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> True, how could of he gone so far as to not know her age but I think she wouldn't of told him the truth. *And he thought she was at least 18 as he's seen her drinking.*


I don't think he had seen her drinking.  I remember her saying no when Jay offered to buy her alcohol.  Anyway, underage teens in pubs usually drink if they can get away with it so it's no guarantee of age.




> They might do one day!


We can live in hope!  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (28-04-2016), Rear window (28-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> For me I suppose the question is what did he ever talk to her about? I know you talk about work or school, or the things you do. The clues might or might not have been there. Had we seen her be evasive about what she did? There's always the 'I'm at college' thing which covers a couple of legal years of year, and the 'I'm at uni' ... but sooner or later you'd slip up and say you needed to revise for your GCSEs.


This is where this storyline doesn't hold up. They'd been seeing each other for months and not only had they never discussed her age but seemingly nothing about her day-to-day life.

I think the point about Linzi is she liked Jay and just went along with his assumption about her age.  We saw that from the very beginning when they met in the cafe.  There's no way for us to know if she'd have lied if asked outright, but the story has been written so she's just as much a victim as Jay and I'm glad for that. Too many people are too quick to blame the underage girls for getting men into trouble in similar real-life situations.

----------

Glen1 (28-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016), parkerman (29-04-2016), Rear window (28-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Didn't everyone see Linzi when Phil nearly killed her demolishing the car lot why didn't Sonia or Martin recognise her as Rebecca's friend Starr?

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), lizann (28-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016), parkerman (29-04-2016), Rear window (28-04-2016), sarah c (28-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Was she served in the Vic alcohol?


 did mick or linda say the served her thinking she was older 

 jay is getting treated worse than dean

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), Glen1 (28-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016), Rear window (28-04-2016), tammyy2j (28-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> jay is getting treated worse than dean


Yes, there's something very wrong with that picture.  

Unfortunately, in real life I think the female would get most of the blame in both situations.  You only have to read the comments under similar stories in execrable rags like the Daily Fail, or forums where real life cases are discussed, to see that.  That's why I keep repeating I'm glad Linzi hasn't been written that way.

Unfortunately, Jay's admitted to being a sex offender but he truly was between a rock and a hard place when he did so.  I'm sure the outcome would have been very different if Ritchie hadn't uncharacteristically refused to defend him.  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (28-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016), tammyy2j (28-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

no need for carter drama tonight prefer jay continuation

----------

Dazzle (29-04-2016), flappinfanny (01-05-2016), maidmarian (29-04-2016), Splashy (30-04-2016), tammyy2j (28-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sonia is sort of Whitney's aunt should she tell her if Tina won't 

I liked Sophie's chat with Kyle but did Stacey already meet her previously that she let her in the flat  :Ponder: 

I like Kathy more away from Ian and Jane who are very unlikeable now even beyond repair for Bobby I think  :Angry:

----------

lizann (29-04-2016), maidmarian (29-04-2016), parkerman (29-04-2016), Rear window (29-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

jay said he couldn't go back to jail again so plead guilty, be good to have seen him plead not guilty and fight his case which is all over now i presume

----------

maidmarian (29-04-2016), Splashy (30-04-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> jay said he couldn't go back to jail again so plead guilty, be good to have seen him plead not guilty and fight his case which is all over now i presume


There might be further consequences of him signing the register. They have 5 years ticking on that to crop up again.

----------

maidmarian (29-04-2016), parkerman (29-04-2016), Splashy (30-04-2016), tammyy2j (01-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> There might be further consequences of him signing the register. They have 5 years ticking on that to crop up again.


It'll definitely affect his life. He'll have to inform the police of his every move and if he's living with a child under eighteen, and risks imprisonment if he doesn't comply.  It'll also severely curtail his job prospects, even possibly after he's removed from the register.  And of course he'll have to live with the people around him thinking he's a paedophile unless he moves away. Even then there's the risk of discovery.

----------

flappinfanny (01-05-2016), lizann (29-04-2016), maidmarian (29-04-2016), Perdita (29-04-2016), Rear window (29-04-2016), Splashy (30-04-2016), tammyy2j (01-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

So Mas, who handed in his resignation, is still working as a postman. How does that work then? :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (29-04-2016), flappinfanny (01-05-2016), lizann (29-04-2016), Splashy (30-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

and nothing more on jay instead more tina crap, would jay be allowed live with kids janet and william?

----------

maidmarian (30-04-2016), Splashy (30-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> So Mas, who handed in his resignation, is still working as a postman. How does that work then?


I'd like to be able to brag about the following post I wrote regarding Masood's resignation a few pages back, but I'm afraid it shows how predictable EE has become rather than any cleverness on my part...  :Wal2l: 




> No doubt he'll get his job back with no problem (and probably off screen).






> would jay be allowed live with kids janet and william?


From the little I've read on the subject, if Jay stays with Billy and Honey he'll have to declare that he's living with children to the police.

----------

flappinfanny (01-05-2016), lizann (30-04-2016), maidmarian (30-04-2016), parkerman (30-04-2016), Rear window (30-04-2016), Splashy (30-04-2016), tammyy2j (01-05-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> They might do one day!


Remember the "Love and Warmth" era.  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (01-05-2016), maidmarian (01-05-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Paul and Ben have no Chemistry what so ever, and  Pam is not homophobic, she just thinks Paul could do better for himself than Ben and I agree, he could. Loved the Carters interacting tonight. I am intrigued over the character of Andy.

----------

Dazzle (01-05-2016), maidmarian (01-05-2016), Splashy (03-05-2016), tammyy2j (01-05-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> It'll definitely affect his life. He'll have to inform the police of his every move and if he's living with a child under eighteen, and risks imprisonment if he doesn't comply.  It'll also severely curtail his job prospects, even possibly after he's removed from the register.  And of course he'll have to live with the people around him thinking he's a paedophile unless he moves away. Even then there's the risk of discovery.


It will be interesting to see how EE deals with this

If realistically -( unlikely) then no future for character

Act as tho.laws dont exist ( usual.soap style)
If.any complaints -ignore

Then eventually rewrite.- assuming viwers won't
care or even.have.noticed :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (01-05-2016), flappinfanny (02-05-2016), parkerman (01-05-2016), Rear window (01-05-2016), Splashy (03-05-2016), tammyy2j (01-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am annoyed at Paul, he can't really blame Pam for being unhappy at his relationship with Ben after all Ben did to him in the past and also to Abi which seems to have been forgot about, all blame on her, Ben should have told Pam he wanted to prove her wrong instead of just dumping Paul to guilt her into changing her opinion  :Nono:  :Wal2l: 

I am not Sonia's biggest fan but dating Tina who has Peter Pan syndrome and does not want to grow up must be difficult

Sophie seems a bunny boiler turning up at Sonia's house for Tina, how did she know where Tina lived as I thought they got it on in the pub cellar 

Why don't Carmel just stop chasing Mas and move on, he is moving on with his dates and getting his job back super fast if only this happened everywhere in real life 

I wanted more Jay scenes too and also Abi's reaction to his arrest, they were together for a long time, hope she would support him

----------

Dazzle (01-05-2016), flappinfanny (02-05-2016), lizann (02-05-2016), maidmarian (01-05-2016), Rear window (01-05-2016)

----------


## Kissinger

> Paul and Ben have no Chemistry what so ever, and  Pam is not homophobic, she just thinks Paul could do better for himself than Ben and I agree, he could. Loved the Carters interacting tonight. I am intrigued over the character of Andy.


Yes Paul could do better than Ben but, who does not love a "bad guy" maybe he could check Jonny out, but that would be to nice?

What I want to know is, why are all the homosexual characters young? homosexual's have been around for ever and you can "age" with your same sex lover, come on EE if your wanting to have homosexuals so prelavant in EE,
 (Syeed & Christian, Tina & Josh, Paul & Ben, JOnny, Sophie, not to mention bisexual Sonia and transgender Kyle!!)
WHy not kill to birds with one stone, cast two older Lesbian Ladies, that way ageism is being addressed too!!  But i'm beginning to wonder if EE is struggling for any other issue to deal with so is this a case of "trend""

----------

flappinfanny (02-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> What I want to know is, why are all the homosexual characters young? homosexual's have been around for ever and you can "age" with your same sex lover, come on EE *if your wanting to have homosexuals so prelavant in EE*,
>  (Syeed & Christian, Tina & Josh, Paul & Ben, JOnny, Sophie, not to mention bisexual Sonia and transgender Kyle!!)
> WHy not kill to birds with one stone, cast two older Lesbian Ladies, that way ageism is being addressed too!!  But i'm beginning to wonder if EE is struggling for any other issue to deal with so is this a case of "trend""


The only gay regulars at the moment are Paul, Ben, Johnny, Tina and Sonia (though they can't make up their minds whether she's bisexual or a lesbian), and

  Spoiler:    Paul is leaving soon.  
Tina's in her 40s (not old, I know, but not young either).

Leaving guest characters aside, that will leave only four gay characters out of a cast of about fifty, which equates to eight percent.  Sounds about right to me.  

I agree a gay couple (male or female) who'd been together for decades could be a good addition.

----------

Kissinger (03-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

call the police mas

----------

Dazzle (02-05-2016), flappinfanny (02-05-2016), maidmarian (03-05-2016), Ruffed_lemur (03-05-2016), tammyy2j (03-05-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> call the police mas


Yes!

What a horrid storyline. Is there a reason for having it? Are dating sites full of vulnerable middle aged men?

----------

flappinfanny (02-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> What a horrid storyline. Is there a reason for having it? Are dating sites full of vulnerable middle aged men?


I often see news headlines of people on dating sites being taken advantage of one way or another. It's usually financial or sexual.

It was horrible and I do hope he tells the police.

----------

flappinfanny (02-05-2016), maidmarian (03-05-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

I hope we get Jean and Kyles Mum in a scene soon.  That would be great.

Poor Mas.  :Sad: 

No sympathy for Jane and Ian, dislike the characters so much now.

Are we going to get a shower scene with Andy?  :Love:

----------

Dazzle (02-05-2016), lizann (03-05-2016), maidmarian (03-05-2016), parkerman (03-05-2016), Perdita (03-05-2016), tammyy2j (03-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Are we going to get a shower scene with Andy?




(So do I actually...   :Wub: )

----------

flappinfanny (04-05-2016), lizann (03-05-2016), maidmarian (03-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

andy is very sexy add me to his shower  :Love:

----------

Dazzle (03-05-2016), flappinfanny (04-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> call the police mas


I hope he does but I think it is doubtful to save face

His date was seen in the pub and there is cameras by the cash point and tube so she would be seen caught easy enough 

I am really angry that Pam is giving in to Paul and Ben as a couple this soon  :Angry:  she is right to want to protect Paul, has everyone forgot Ben was supposedly straight a few weeks back with girlfriend Abi 

Why is Stacey so keen to help and be around Andy if she wants to make her relationship with Martin work, Andy is quite obvious in his flirting banter with her 

Sonia should have stuck to her guns and kicked Tina out along with Mick

----------

Dazzle (03-05-2016), flappinfanny (04-05-2016), lizann (03-05-2016), maidmarian (04-05-2016), Rear window (04-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I hope he does but I think it is doubtful to save face
> 
> His date was seen in the pub and there is cameras by the cash point and tube so she would be seen caught easy enough 
> 
> I am really angry that Pam is giving in to Paul and Ben as a couple this soon  she is right to want to protect Paul, has everyone forgot Ben was supposedly straight a few weeks back with girlfriend Abi 
> 
> Why is Stacey so keen to help and be around Andy if she wants to make her relationship with Martin work, Andy is quite obvious in his flirting banter with her 
> 
> Sonia should have stuck to her guns and kicked Tina out along with Mick


You're a hard woman, Tammy! :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (03-05-2016), flappinfanny (04-05-2016), lizann (03-05-2016), maidmarian (04-05-2016), tammyy2j (04-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> You're a hard woman, Tammy!


 we better not anger her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (03-05-2016), flappinfanny (04-05-2016), maidmarian (04-05-2016), parkerman (03-05-2016), tammyy2j (04-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> You're a hard woman, Tammy!


 we better not anger her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

It was awful to witness Kyle's mother treat him so appallingly!  I tried to see it from her point of view: she must feel in a way that Kyle has murdered Sarah and would understandably be grief-stricken and angry about that. However, she's had five years to start to come to terms with the fact that Sarah chose to become Kyle because any other option was insupportable to him.  Notice every word that came out of her mouth was about how it affected _her_!  :Angry: 

Still, I like Denise Welch so I hope Kyle's mum gets over her shock and returns to Walford with a more loving attitude.

I bet there were some pulses racing seeing Andy just out of the shower...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I don't think Stacey's at all romantically interested in Andy. His feelings are more ambiguous though; he's certainly making a big effort to cosy up to her.

I shouldn't laugh because it's a very serious subject matter, but I found the way Sonia announced "_They're coming off!"_ at the end very funny.  :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (04-05-2016), parkerman (04-05-2016), Rear window (04-05-2016), tammyy2j (04-05-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> It was awful to witness Kyle's mother treat him so appallingly!  I tried to see it from her point of view: she must feel in a way that Kyle has murdered Sarah and would understandably be grief-stricken and angry about that. However, she's had five years to start to come to terms with the fact that Sarah chose to become Kyle because any other option was insupportable to him.  Notice every word that came out of her mouth was about how it affected _her_! 
> 
> Still, I like Denise Welch so I hope Kyle's mum gets over her shock and returns to Walford with a more loving attitude.
> 
> I bet there were some pulses racing seeing Andy just out of the shower... 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Stacey's at all romantically interested in Andy. His feelings are more ambiguous though; he's certainly making a big effort to cosy up to her.
> ...


I quite liked Denise.Welsh  when she was in Corrie for
a long spell as Natalie Barnes. Not so sure  since.

So.I.was really.surprised( and Dazzle will  probably
be disappointed )to read on the News menu on
my phone( excerpts from Daily Mirror? article)
that her role tonight was a one episode appearance!

I think the subject.is too important and too life-
changing to be swept away.like that!!

The pics of P Schofields expression as he is  :Sick: 
listening  to her explanation are quite amusing?
He looks like hes been under water too long
and just come up for air!

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2016), flappinfanny (04-05-2016), lizann (04-05-2016), tammyy2j (04-05-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Nice scenes with Dot and Sonia only spoilt by Sonia's Carry on Camping line:  'Tina won't like me any more because I won't have any boobs.'

Denise Welsh was superb tonight, it would be nice if she became a semi regular on the show.

And finally the towel scene with Andy.  EastEnders had a bit of everything tonight.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2016), Rear window (04-05-2016), tammyy2j (04-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I quite liked Denise.Welsh  when she was in Corrie for
> a long spell as Natalie Barnes. Not so sure  since.
> 
> So.I.was really.surprised( and Dazzle will  probably
> be disappointed )to read on the News menu on
> my phone( excerpts from Daily Mirror? article)
> that her role tonight was a one episode appearance!
> 
> I think the subject.is too important and too life-
> ...


 that is a shame and pity if her appearance was a once off 

 i liked that she couldn't accept her sarah as kyle now, we need to see some realistic not happy all daisies and roses scenes like we are getting from the carters 

 andy out of the shower was very nice

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2016), flappinfanny (05-05-2016), maidmarian (04-05-2016), tammyy2j (04-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I quite liked Denise.Welsh  when she was in Corrie for
> a long spell as Natalie Barnes. Not so sure  since.
> 
> So.I.was really.surprised( and Dazzle will  probably
> be disappointed )to read on the News menu on
> my phone( excerpts from Daily Mirror? article)
> that her role tonight was a one episode appearance!
> 
> I think the subject.is too important and too life-
> ...


 that is a shame and pity if her appearance was a once off 

 i liked that she couldn't accept her sarah as kyle now, we need to see some realistic not happy all daisies and roses scenes like we are getting from the carters 

 andy out of the shower was very nice

----------


## Dazzle

> I quite liked Denise.Welsh  when she was in Corrie for
> a long spell as Natalie Barnes. Not so sure  since.
> 
> So.I.was really.surprised( and Dazzle will  probably
> be disappointed )to read on the News menu on
> my phone( excerpts from Daily Mirror? article)
> that her role tonight was a one episode appearance!
> 
> I think the subject.is too important and too life-
> changing to be swept away.like that!!


I also liked Denise as Corrie's Natalie Barnes. A very memorable character.

Yes, it's a shame it was a one-off (for the moment), but I suspect we'll see more of her in the future as I've read nothing but praise for her online for tonight's appearance.

----------

flappinfanny (05-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

cbb and loose women hurt denise as she is a good actress

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2016), flappinfanny (05-05-2016), tammyy2j (04-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Personally, I couldn't see the attraction in Andy's out of the shower scene....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2016), flappinfanny (05-05-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Personally, I couldn't see the attraction in Andy's out of the shower scene....


I thought it was a bit unnecessary.  :Cheer: 

I did wonder if he was going to come back and 'find' his wallet in Stacey's bedroom in front of Martin.

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2016), flappinfanny (05-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought it was a bit unnecessary. 
> 
> I did wonder if he was going to come back and 'find' his wallet in Stacey's bedroom in front of Martin.


She is very trusting, she don't know him very well or for long and lets him into her flat to have a shower

It is good to see Denise Welch back acting, I enjoyed her brief appearance and hope she is back again

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2016), flappinfanny (05-05-2016), Rear window (04-05-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Personally, I couldn't see the attraction in Andy's out of the shower scene....


Well personally Parkerman -
I hope Dazzle maintained the high standard
of "Phoars" set by yourself re certain Corrie.ladies 
 when she was watching Andys shower scene.
We dont want standards dropping as well.-do we? :Angel:

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2016), flappinfanny (05-05-2016), Glen1 (04-05-2016), Perdita (04-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Well personally Parkerman -
> I hope Dazzle maintained the high standard
> of "Phoars" set by yourself re certain Corrie.ladies 
>  when she was watching Andys shower scene.
> We dont want standards dropping as well.-do we?


I think it would be only fair to have a topless shower scene in Corrie...... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2016), flappinfanny (05-05-2016), Glen1 (04-05-2016), Perdita (04-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I think it would be only fair to have a topless shower scene in Corrie......


 phelan singing feelings just for you out of the shower parkerman

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2016), maidmarian (04-05-2016), parkerman (04-05-2016), tammyy2j (05-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I think it would be only fair to have a topless shower scene in Corrie......


 phelan singing feelings just for you out of the shower parkerman

----------

Glen1 (04-05-2016), Perdita (04-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> phelan singing feelings just for you out of the shower parkerman


   :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2016), Glen1 (04-05-2016), lizann (05-05-2016), tammyy2j (05-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## lizann

martina should stick with wink modelling more cosher

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016), tammyy2j (05-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> phelan singing feelings just for you out of the shower parkerman


 :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016), maidmarian (04-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

does belinda have no posh friends who could have hosted her knicker party and where was mo

----------

flappinfanny (05-05-2016), maidmarian (05-05-2016), tammyy2j (05-05-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I think it would be only fair to have a topless shower scene in Corrie......


Mary?   :Thumbsup:

----------


## flappinfanny

> does belinda have no posh friends who could have hosted her knicker party and where was mo


Love Belinda. She's a bit Linda Robson.  Common posh in a Chigwell sort of way.

Nice to see Glynis Barber back as Glenda. I always thought that was a great bit of casting as Glynis does look like Ronnie's Mum. Roxy (Rita Simons) has obviously rested after her panto stint and is now back in the show. 

Babe is a delicious old cow and lovely scenes with Pam tonight.


It is looking more obvious now that there is some connection between Ronnie, Danielle and Andy.

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016), Glen1 (07-05-2016), maidmarian (05-05-2016), tammyy2j (05-05-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

duplicate.

----------


## Dazzle

> does belinda have no posh friends who could have hosted her knicker party


She and Stacey did it together to make some money for Stacey.  It sounds like Belinda holds the parties regularly.

I hope Jay's allowed to live with Billy and Honey. He really needs their support at the moment. I really like how supportive Pam has been and the references to her past life as a social worker.

Well we knew Babe would use her knowledge of Les' cross dressing for nefarious reasons sooner or later...  :Angry:

----------

flappinfanny (07-05-2016), Glen1 (07-05-2016), maidmarian (05-05-2016), Perdita (05-05-2016), tammyy2j (05-05-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Have they done it again and had a Wednesday night episode?
Ah well thank goodness for iplayer.
 :Smile: 


Hysterical line from Kim about unicorns being extinct.  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016), flappinfanny (07-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Well at least it's not just Corrie. Eastenders seem to have no idea how Council's work either. There's no such thing as having too few signatures on a petition opposing a planning application. Even if just two people sign, their objections would have to go to the planning officer and planning committee.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggg  ggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016), flappinfanny (07-05-2016), Glen1 (07-05-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Well at least it's not just Corrie. Eastenders seem to have no idea how Council's work either. There's no such thing as having too few signatures on a petition opposing a planning application. Even if just two people sign, their objections would have to go to the planning officer and planning committee.
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggg  ggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!


Indeed.

Although a cheeky council can use the petition as 'one' response.

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016), flappinfanny (07-05-2016), Glen1 (07-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Indeed.
> 
> Although a cheeky council can use the petition as 'one' response.


They could if they were really corrupt but what they can't do is reject it out of hand as Walford Council is supposed to have done.

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016), flappinfanny (07-05-2016), Glen1 (07-05-2016), maidmarian (05-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Now Andy is a babysitter, Ronnie like Stacey don't know him and she lets him look after her son 

Poor Martin, no matter what he does Stacey complains and puts him down 

Pam was great with Jay

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016), flappinfanny (07-05-2016), Glen1 (07-05-2016), lizann (05-05-2016), maidmarian (05-05-2016), parkerman (05-05-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Now Andy is a babysitter, Ronnie like Stacey don't know him and she lets him look after her son 
> 
> Poor Martin, no matter what he does Stacey complains and puts him down 
> 
> Pam was great with Jay


I thought Pam was really lovely in the episode.

But letting a stranger babysit.. very bizarre. He's a builder. A single builder that they know not a lot about, but Martin now knows more..  

No point screaming "Don't do it Martin" ..

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016), flappinfanny (07-05-2016), maidmarian (05-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

For a minute I thought Roxy was back pregnant by Dean or had an abortion or miscarriage as she was holding her stomach 

I wonder who beat her up

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016), flappinfanny (07-05-2016), maidmarian (05-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> But letting a stranger babysit.. very bizarre. He's a builder. A single builder that they know not a lot about, but Martin now knows more..


Plus Ronnie is supposedly very protective of Matthew because she lost her other children.  It was _very_ out of character to let a virtual stranger babysit, especially since she's surrounded by neighbours she's known for years.

----------

flappinfanny (07-05-2016), Glen1 (07-05-2016), lizann (05-05-2016), maidmarian (05-05-2016), parkerman (05-05-2016), Rear window (05-05-2016), Ruffed_lemur (05-05-2016), tammyy2j (05-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Plus Ronnie is supposedly very protective of Matthew because she lost her other children.  It was _very_ out of character to let a virtual stranger babysit, especially since she's surrounded by neighbours she's known for years.


Yes Dot or Abi or even Sharon

Did Andy babysit both Matthew and Amy?

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016), flappinfanny (07-05-2016), maidmarian (05-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Did Andy babysit both Matthew and Amy?


Yes, I think he did.

----------

flappinfanny (07-05-2016), maidmarian (05-05-2016), tammyy2j (05-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Where is Linford gone, was he not the main builder contracted by Jack?

----------


## lizann

> Where is Linford gone, was he not the main builder contracted by Jack?


 he is back and so is mummy hubbard

 so no one sees 3 stooges moving toilets in daylight

----------

flappinfanny (07-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Where is Linford gone, was he not the main builder contracted by Jack?


 he is back and so is mummy hubbard

 so no one sees 3 stooges moving toilets in daylight

----------

Glen1 (07-05-2016), maidmarian (05-05-2016), Rear window (05-05-2016), tammyy2j (06-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Andy connected to Danielle and Joel or Carl?

I thought Kathy was going to blurt out Bobby is a killer to Buster and has to stay away at boarding school, did her and Buster do more than kiss?

Martin and Kush are friends again, when did that happen  :Searchme: 

I thought maybe Glenda was working with Roxy trying to con money from Ronnie and Jack, is she gone now?

----------

Dazzle (07-05-2016), flappinfanny (07-05-2016), Glen1 (07-05-2016), lizann (07-05-2016), Rear window (07-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

The acting in the scene where Kathy and Buster kissed was sooooo cringeworthy...

----------

flappinfanny (07-05-2016), Glen1 (07-05-2016), lizann (07-05-2016), maidmarian (08-05-2016), parkerman (07-05-2016), Rear window (07-05-2016), tammyy2j (10-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> The acting in the scene where Kathy and Buster kissed was sooooo cringeworthy...


 and quick, the smell of fish didn't put her off him, could kathy spill bobby's killer secret to buster, it isn't a secret when so many know

 ian using the murder of his daughter to sell his restaurant what a weasel he always will be

----------

Dazzle (07-05-2016), flappinfanny (07-05-2016), Glen1 (08-05-2016), maidmarian (07-05-2016), Rear window (07-05-2016), tammyy2j (10-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> and quick, the smell of fish didn't put her off him, could kathy spill bobby's killer secret to buster, it isn't a secret when so many know


I think by the latest reckoning Buster is the only person in the whole of Walford, apart from the police, who doesn't know that Bobby is the killer.

----------

Dazzle (07-05-2016), flappinfanny (07-05-2016), Glen1 (08-05-2016), lizann (07-05-2016), maidmarian (07-05-2016), Perdita (07-05-2016), Rear window (07-05-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I think by the latest reckoning Buster is the only person in the whole of Walford, apart from the police, who doesn't know that Bobby is the killer.


 And Shrimpy.  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (08-05-2016), Glen1 (08-05-2016), maidmarian (08-05-2016), Perdita (08-05-2016), tammyy2j (10-05-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

The best thing about this weeks episodes, was Glenda's hair.  Lovely.  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (08-05-2016), maidmarian (08-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> And Shrimpy.


 does winston know 

 donna judging jay after all the bad things her mother and brother done what an hypocritic so many in soaps

----------

Dazzle (08-05-2016), flappinfanny (08-05-2016), Glen1 (08-05-2016), maidmarian (08-05-2016), tammyy2j (10-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> And Shrimpy.


 does winston know 

 donna judging jay after all the bad things her mother and brother done what an hypocritic so many in soaps

----------


## parkerman

> does winston know


Winston knows everything.  :Ninja:

----------

Dazzle (08-05-2016), flappinfanny (08-05-2016), lizann (08-05-2016), maidmarian (08-05-2016), tammyy2j (10-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

By the way, just as a matter of interest, does anyone know what's happened to the worst villain in the whole of soap history? 

In case you don't recognise the description, I mean Gavin of course.

----------

Dazzle (08-05-2016), flappinfanny (08-05-2016), Glen1 (12-05-2016), Perdita (08-05-2016), Rear window (08-05-2016), tammyy2j (10-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> By the way, just as a matter of interest, does anyone know what's happened to the worst villain in the whole of soap history? 
> 
> In case you don't recognise the description, I mean Gavin of course.


 :Big Grin: 

Last thing I remember he drove off with his sister Margaret.  Wasn't there some talk of a plan he was going to set in motion?

What a let down the character's been...  :Thumbsdown:

----------

flappinfanny (08-05-2016), Glen1 (12-05-2016), lizann (09-05-2016), parkerman (09-05-2016), Perdita (08-05-2016), Rear window (08-05-2016), tammyy2j (10-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Last thing I remember he drove off with his sister Margaret.  Wasn't there some talk of a plan he was going to set in motion?
> 
> What a let down the character's been...


Absolutely!!!  Surely the timing is off now should they start to re-introduce him with some evil doings???  :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (08-05-2016), flappinfanny (08-05-2016), Glen1 (12-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Absolutely!!!  Surely the timing is off now should they start to re-introduce him with some evil doings???


I agree.  If there is something big in the works, it now feels like too little too late.

----------

flappinfanny (08-05-2016), Perdita (08-05-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Congrats to EastEnders for winning the Bafta tonight for the Best continuing drama, not sure they deserved it, I would have given it to Holby, but at least it didn't go to Coronation Street.

Pleased so many luvvies were sticking up for the BBC, (who won over half of the awards) ahead of the White paper on the BBC coming out next week.

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2016), parkerman (09-05-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Last thing I remember he drove off with his sister Margaret.  Wasn't there some talk of a plan he was going to set in motion?
> 
> What a let down the character's been...


I agree but think he may re-emerge as one of 
many "new"  characters rumoured to be introduced by 
 new director.

After all Soap viewers are known to be a bit dim
and forgetful  ( in SWs eyes) . Probably wont 
notice or remember earlier  storyline :Nono:

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2016), flappinfanny (10-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> By the way, just as a matter of interest, does anyone know what's happened to the worst villain in the whole of soap history? 
> 
> In case you don't recognise the description, I mean Gavin of course.


 he should be back for a 2nd go with claudette

----------

flappinfanny (10-05-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Loving Belinda. Mick better watch out.   :Big Grin: 

I must admit I did enjoy the Carter scenes tonight and I found Shirley highly amusing coming out of the Caf with a sarnie. Andy is turning out to be an intriguing character.

----------

Dazzle (10-05-2016), Rear window (10-05-2016), Splashy (10-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Loving Belinda. Mick better watch out.  
> 
> I must admit I did enjoy the Carter scenes tonight and I found Shirley highly amusing coming out of the Caf with a sarnie. Andy is turning out to be an intriguing character.


Belinda's a very entertaining character and the actress fits right into the show.  I think Belinda would eat Mick alive given half a chance!  :EEK!: 

Monday's was a surprisingly good episode considering very little of note actually happened until Peggy's appearance in the last scene.

----------

flappinfanny (14-05-2016), Splashy (10-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I didn't like any of the Carter scenes and I am tiring already of Ronnie and Jack  :Thumbsdown: 

I do like Belinda and think she clearly fancies Mick

----------

lizann (11-05-2016), Splashy (10-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I know Peggy isn't a popular character on here, but I've always enjoyed the character and am already feeling sad about her impending death.  I thought the juxtaposition of Peggy and Sonia's hospital appointments was effective.

Belinda and Gary...what a saucy pair they are. How are Mick and Linda going to get out of _that_?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (11-05-2016), Perdita (11-05-2016), Rear window (11-05-2016), tammyy2j (11-05-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> I know Peggy isn't a popular character on here, but I've always enjoyed the character and am already feeling sad about her impending death.  I thought the juxtaposition of Peggy and Sonia's hospital appointments was effective.
> 
> Belinda and Gary...what a saucy pair they are. How are Mick and Linda going to get out of _that_?




Urgh! It was horrid. Did you see the keys being dropped in to the bowl when she took his car keys off him?


I did think the scenes with the results were good. I did like Stacey going with her. I like Stacey. I do fear those toilets are going to be there still at Christmas though.

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2016), Splashy (12-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I know Peggy isn't a popular character on here, but I've always enjoyed the character and am already feeling sad about her impending death.  I thought the juxtaposition of Peggy and Sonia's hospital appointments was effective.
> 
> Belinda and Gary...what a saucy pair they are. How are Mick and Linda going to get out of _that_?


I thought Peggy would bump into Sonia and Stacey at the hospital

It is going to be very sad, as much as you dislike Peggy or Babs, Peggy is a legendary soap icon character 

I already feel teary eyed  :Sad: 

I liked Sal being back

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2016), Splashy (12-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

so can we assume phil was in contact with peg and sal since her reveal to him when he was drunk and he has kept the other FAMILY in the dark or did ronnie know

----------

flappinfanny (14-05-2016), Splashy (12-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> so can we assume phil was in contact with peg and sal since her reveal to him when he was drunk and he has kept the other FAMILY in the dark or did ronnie know


I can't work out whether Phil's been in contact with his mum or not.  I suppose they did part on very bad terms, but it seems unthinkable Phil would have ignored her since the cancer reveal.  I'm pretty sure Ronnie didn't know because she'd have made sure she visited Peggy.

----------

flappinfanny (14-05-2016), Splashy (12-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I can't work out whether Phil's been in contact with his mum or not.  I suppose they did part on very bad terms, but it seems unthinkable Phil would have ignored her since the cancer reveal.  I'm pretty sure Ronnie didn't know because she'd have made sure she visited Peggy.


 sober phil would be in contact at least i think he would and ronnie wasn't as upset as i would think she should be for hearing for the 1st time her aunt has cancer and is dying

----------

flappinfanny (14-05-2016), maidmarian (12-05-2016), Splashy (12-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I can't work out whether Phil's been in contact with his mum or not.  I suppose they did part on very bad terms, but it seems unthinkable Phil would have ignored her since the cancer reveal.  I'm pretty sure Ronnie didn't know because she'd have made sure she visited Peggy.


 sober phil would be in contact at least i think he would and ronnie wasn't as upset as i would think she should be for hearing for the 1st time her aunt has cancer and is dying

----------

Splashy (12-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> sober phil would be in contact at least i think he would and ronnie wasn't as upset as i would think she should be for hearing for the 1st time her aunt has cancer and is dying


Ice queen Ronnie doesn't do emotion.  :Stick Out Tongue:   Nothing's been said about anyone else but Phil knowing so I'm going to assume they didn't unless we're told otherwise.

----------

flappinfanny (14-05-2016), Glen1 (12-05-2016), maidmarian (12-05-2016), Splashy (12-05-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Im all sorts of uninterested in the story lines. As a gamblerholic I hated the adverts for online gambling Windsor did, was she that hard up she had to lure inocents into wasting their hard earned from the comfort of their soon to be repossed home? 

The carp story makes me chuckle, a relative did the same stealing coy. bragged about it ... it didnt end well.. in this case no coy could be proved as missing, Mick  could cla9m he was there on the invite of the couple now they had been invited and as such the Police cant use most  cctv in eveidence, I know all about that one. I suspect the swinging routine is a wind up.. something they can laugh about and then become best mates over. 

Wow I love Shirley, how fishy fred could pick mizz whiney sob story over her gawd knows.

Roll on Grant

----------


## Splashy

Im all sorts of uninterested in the story lines. As a gamblerholic I hated the adverts for online gambling Windsor did, was she that hard up she had to lure inocents into wasting their hard earned from the comfort of their soon to be repossed home? 

The carp story makes me chuckle, a relative did the same stealing coy. bragged about it ... it didnt end well.. in this case no coy could be proved as missing, Mick  could cla9m he was there on the invite of the couple now they had been invited and as such the Police cant use most  cctv in eveidence, I know all about that one. I suspect the swinging routine is a wind up.ruse de guerre. something they can laugh about and then become best mates over. 

Wow I love Shirley, how fishy fred could pick mizz whiney sob story over her gawd knows.

Roll on Grant

----------

Dazzle (12-05-2016), flappinfanny (14-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> The carp story makes me chuckle, a relative did the same stealing coy. bragged about it ... it didnt end well.. in this case no coy could be proved as missing, Mick  could cla9m he was there on the invite of the couple now they had been invited and as such the Police cant use most  cctv in eveidence, I know all about that one.* I suspect the swinging routine is a wind up.ruse de guerre. something they can laugh about and then become best mates over.*


 I think that'd be a good twist so I hope you're right.  :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (14-05-2016), Splashy (12-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

if belinda stays around just chasing mick that is stupid writing 

 im going for peggy going out in her own way, suicide with help

----------

flappinfanny (14-05-2016), Glen1 (12-05-2016), Splashy (14-05-2016), tammyy2j (12-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

if belinda stays around just chasing mick that is stupid writing 

 im going for peggy going out in her own way, suicide with help

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked the Mitchell family scenes but would Ben and Louise be so friendly and on good terms with Peggy, were they all in contact while she has been away?

The Peggy and Phil scenes were especially good 

Peggy did say she was going out on her terms or something similar to that, I believe she dies next week

I could have done without the Carters not funny drama 

Belinda works best as the flirty fun witty sarcastic Slater, keep her like that as now she is staying around, I don't want Mick to stray

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2016), flappinfanny (14-05-2016), lizann (13-05-2016), Splashy (14-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> if belinda stays around just chasing mick that is stupid writing


It sounds like she has low self esteem under the brassy exterior. Maybe she thinks she can't live without a man?




> Belinda works best as the flirty fun witty sarcastic Slater, keep her like that as now she is staying around, I don't want Mick to stray


No one stays cheery once they've moved to Albert Square. You should knew that by now Tammy!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I don't think Mick's interested in her.




> The Peggy and Phil scenes were especially good


They were - the old chemistry's still there.  I think Barbara Windsor is a perfectly competent actor when she's not hamming it up, and of course Steve is always convincing.

----------

Splashy (14-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

peggy will ask phil to help her die 

 bitches of eastwick  :Stick Out Tongue:  shirley's cake oh my so not to be eaten 

 all parts fitted along nicely tonight so well done too all, denise shown and talk of peggy's grandkids so could it be more obvious she is up the duffy

----------

Dazzle (14-05-2016), flappinfanny (14-05-2016), Glen1 (13-05-2016), Rear window (14-05-2016), Splashy (14-05-2016), tammyy2j (16-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

peggy will ask phil to help her die 

 bitches of eastwick  :Stick Out Tongue:  shirley's cake oh my so not to be eaten 

 all parts fitted along nicely tonight so well done too all, denise shown and talk of peggy's grandkids so could it be more obvious she is up the duffy

----------


## flappinfanny

I am not usually a fan of Peggy and Barbara Windsor, perhaps because I was always such a fan of Wendy Richard and Pauline. However credit where credit is due, I did find the scenes with Peggy and Phil rather moving, especially going back to where they used to live. 

As much a I love our capital city and I do, (it is my favourite city no question) the scenes did feel a little bit like a travel log. I half expected Judith Chalmers to pop up on that boat on the Thames. 

Nice scenes with Shirley, Sharon and Kathy. The best part of the episode for me were the scenes with Peggy and Dot and the poignant look Peggy gave when passing Pat's house, as if to say "won't be long before I see you, you old cow."

----------

Dazzle (14-05-2016), Splashy (14-05-2016), tammyy2j (16-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Quite frankly, I am heartily sick of this Peggy storyline. Eastenders are just indulging her in her own egotistical delusion that she is the greatest thing ever to happen to Eastenders. The national treasure who decided to grace our screens with her presence. Now she's decided to go, of course, she has to be treated like royalty and everything else has to stop for her and her own fantasy that she is a legend. 

Yes, she played a big part in Eastenders (not very well in my opinion) but so did a lot of other people, the 30 year history of the show is not and never was all about her. It's almost as if Eastenders itself is dying. Well it won't and personally, I haven't missed her while she's been absent and won't now.

----------

flappinfanny (14-05-2016), Glen1 (16-05-2016), maidmarian (14-05-2016), maryokane (18-05-2016), Perdita (14-05-2016), Rear window (14-05-2016), Splashy (14-05-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> Quite frankly, I am heartily sick of this Peggy storyline. Eastenders are just indulging her in her own egotistical delusion that she is the greatest thing ever to happen to Eastenders. The national treasure who decided to grace our screens with her presence. Now she's decided to go, of course, she has to be treated like royalty and everything else has to stop for her and her own fantasy that she is a legend. 
> 
> Yes, she played a big part in Eastenders (not very well in my opinion) but so did a lot of other people, the 30 year history of the show is not and never was all about her. It's almost as if Eastenders itself is dying. Well it won't and personally, I haven't missed her while she's been absent and won't now.


I so agree with bells on......Windsor like I said before disgusted me advertising online gambling, just like Cilla Black did when she advertised the call a spiritual medium company on a premium rate number.. did they not quite grasp that they were selling their souls.

Anywho .. last night bored me ridgid.. Im depressed enough already without this ongoing pity party fribble. 

I may be having a moany day

----------

flappinfanny (14-05-2016), Glen1 (16-05-2016), maryokane (18-05-2016), parkerman (14-05-2016), Rear window (14-05-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> Quite frankly, I am heartily sick of this Peggy storyline. Eastenders are just indulging her in her own egotistical delusion that she is the greatest thing ever to happen to Eastenders. The national treasure who decided to grace our screens with her presence. Now she's decided to go, of course, she has to be treated like royalty and everything else has to stop for her and her own fantasy that she is a legend. 
> 
> Yes, she played a big part in Eastenders (not very well in my opinion) but so did a lot of other people, the 30 year history of the show is not and never was all about her. It's almost as if Eastenders itself is dying. Well it won't and personally, I haven't missed her while she's been absent and won't now.


I so agree with bells on......Windsor like I said before disgusted me advertising online gambling, just like Cilla Black did when she advertised the call a spiritual medium company on a premium rate number.. did they not quite grasp that they were selling their souls.

Anywho .. last night bored me ridgid.. Im depressed enough already without this ongoing pity party fribble. 

I may be having a moany day

----------

maidmarian (14-05-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

Shirley is no Mary Berry.   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (14-05-2016), lizann (14-05-2016), tammyy2j (16-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

ok i have a bug a boo, no way peggy would be nice to sharon who just divorced phil and kathy who faked her death for insurance money, they'd be slaps i know she is weak from her cancer but a few slaps please peg

----------

Dazzle (14-05-2016), flappinfanny (15-05-2016), tammyy2j (16-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> ok i have a bug a boo, no way peggy would be nice to sharon who just divorced phil and kathy who faked her death for insurance money, they'd be slaps i know she is weak from her cancer but a few slaps please peg


I can imagine that when you know you only have a very short time left on this planet, your attitude to other people or opinions changes ..

----------

Dazzle (14-05-2016), flappinfanny (15-05-2016), maidmarian (14-05-2016), tammyy2j (16-05-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

:Wal2l: [QUOTE=Perdita;848439]I can imagine that when you know you only have a very short time left on this planet, your attitude to other people or opinions changes...

I agree. People who are dying think about those
who really matter to them. Sharon&Kathy may
have affected those who mattered to Peggy -
but they themselves werent important- so wouldn't
waste time on them.
I agree with Parkermans earlier post that the
 Peggy Exit story has been overdone-so wouldn't
 want it to be even more unrealistic! :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (14-05-2016), flappinfanny (15-05-2016), Glen1 (16-05-2016), parkerman (14-05-2016), Perdita (14-05-2016), tammyy2j (16-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm on team "I'm enjoying Peggy's final episodes", although I do agree it's over the top and that other, more iconic, characters haven't had such a monumental send off.

That's down to DTC more than anyone however. I think he called Peggy/Barbara the queen of Walford when Peggy's death was first announced. I know that both Wendy Richard and Pam St Clement were both killed off because they fell out with the executive producer(s) of the time.  So they were never going to get such a sentimental send-off.  Wendy's in particular was insulting!

I turned on iPlayer on Thursday night to watch that day's EE but it hadn't yet been uploaded. So, instead, I watched Back to Ours featuring Barbara Windsor and Pam St Clement. It was an entertaining and nostalgic watch, and I found it apparent from Babs' attitude that she truly loves EE, Peggy and her EE family. She didn't come across to me as egotistical about it at all - and this is from someone who's criticised her in the past about the damehood and gambling ads. I'm still no fan of Barbara Windsor, but I don't believe she's as self important as some of you do - at least not about her place in EE's history.  She's proud to have been a part of it.

There have been some lovely scenes between Peggy and Phil, and Peggy and Dot (who knew she was saying goodbye for the last time  :Sad: ) and others.  I'm looking forward to the Peggy/Phil/Grant scenes too.

You haters haven't got many more episodes to tolerate Peggy's send-off!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (15-05-2016), tammyy2j (16-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> It's almost as if Eastenders itself is dying.


As I said in my last post, I believe this feeling has as much to do with DTC as anyone. Peggy's final storyline was his swansong and he'll have put everything into it.  EE isn't dying, but maybe DTC's departure felt a bit like a bereavement to him?  Coupled with Peggy's death, the whole EE team were likely in mourning planning and filming these episodes.

That's my take on the over-the-top sentimentality of these episodes anyway.  :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (15-05-2016), Glen1 (16-05-2016), maidmarian (15-05-2016), Perdita (15-05-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

Just started watching the weeks eps.  This is just a thought, but can anybody refresh my memory.  I vaguely recall a scene from EE years ago, with Ronnie's daughter Danielle and her adopted father. I recall him mentioning her brother wanted her at his wedding or something.  Did Danielle have an adopted brother?    If so, then I'm wandering if this Andy might be him?  He mentioned having a sister, and it would explain his obsession with Ronnie (revenge).

----------

flappinfanny (15-05-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Just started watching the weeks eps.  This is just a thought, but can anybody refresh my memory.  I vaguely recall a scene from EE years ago, with Ronnie's daughter Danielle and her adopted father. I recall him mentioning her brother wanted her at his wedding or something.  Did Danielle have an adopted brother?    If so, then I'm wandering if this Andy might be him?  He mentioned having a sister, and it would explain his obsession with Ronnie (revenge).


I agree I think Andy is Danielle's adopted brother.

----------


## Rear window

> I agree I think Andy is Danielle's adopted brother.


Wiki says:


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...09)#Andy_Jones
Andy Jones, played by Aneirin Hughes, is the adoptive father of established character Danielle Jones (Lauren Crace). 


Andy asks Danielle to return to their hometown Telford as her brother, Gareth, is getting married.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel...es_(EastEnders)

----------

lizann (15-05-2016), Perdita (15-05-2016), tammyy2j (16-05-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> Wiki says:
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...09)#Andy_Jones
> Andy Jones, played by Aneirin Hughes, is the adoptive father of established character Danielle Jones (Lauren Crace). 
> 
> 
> Andy asks Danielle to return to their hometown Telford as her brother, Gareth, is getting married.
> 
> ...


That would seem to indicate that this is indeed Danielle's brother then. If he's planning something sinister, he most likely wouldn't use his own name, and used his fathers' first one instead.  Of course, this is still all speculation. He might just be your typical creepy soap stalker.

----------

Rear window (16-05-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Wiki says:
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...09)#Andy_Jones
> Andy Jones, played by Aneirin Hughes, is the adoptive father of established character Danielle Jones (Lauren Crace). 
> 
> 
> Andy asks Danielle to return to their hometown Telford as her brother, Gareth, is getting married.
> 
> ...


I wonder then if Andy is in fact Gareth?  Interesting stuff.

----------

Rear window (16-05-2016), Splashy (16-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Quite frankly, I am heartily sick of this Peggy storyline. Eastenders are just indulging her in her own egotistical delusion that she is the greatest thing ever to happen to Eastenders. The national treasure who decided to grace our screens with her presence. Now she's decided to go, of course, she has to be treated like royalty and everything else has to stop for her and her own fantasy that she is a legend. 
> 
> Yes, she played a big part in Eastenders (not very well in my opinion) but so did a lot of other people, the 30 year history of the show is not and never was all about her. It's almost as if Eastenders itself is dying. Well it won't and personally, I haven't missed her while she's been absent and won't now.


I think Barbara as a big Carry On acting star joining the soap was a very deal at the time when she started playing Peggy 

The Mitchell family are such an synonymous family with the show and being the matriarch and also pub landlady for a long time she is going to get a big send off  

I am enjoying her "last orders" send off as so far some great emotional scenes very well acted

----------

Dazzle (16-05-2016), lizann (16-05-2016), Splashy (16-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

im still hoping for a peg slap on claudette, is there a showdown between them before she dies which is next tuesday that peg dies

----------


## Rear window

> I think Barbara as a big Carry On acting star joining the soap was a very deal at the time when she started playing Peggy


She did do a line that was so 'carry on' I nearly turned the telly off.

----------


## lizann

jay the forgotten mitchell no love for him for peg

----------

flappinfanny (17-05-2016), tammyy2j (17-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I thought Monday's episode was excellent. It was just as much about Phil as Peggy, so I hope viewers who dislike the latter still enjoyed it.  The mother and her two boys are reunited at last and I can't wait for their scenes tomorrow.

I am wondering whether Phil and Peggy are really discussing her suicide?  Their words have been written very carefully to make it sound like that without being specific.  Still, 
  Spoiler:    she apparently dies tomorrow so that doesn't leave much time for anything else to kill her. Perhaps something could happen to her brain (such as a stroke or an aneurysm) since it's apparent that organ's seriously affected by the cancer?   :Ponder:    
I thoroughly enjoyed Ian and Phil's, and Peggy and Stacey's chats.

----------

flappinfanny (17-05-2016), tammyy2j (17-05-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

A nice mention of Pauline in tonight's episode, good scenes with Phil and Peggy. I think it may be too late to try and make Ian likeable again, it does not wash with me sorry. Ian and Jane are ruined characters.  Liked the look Peggy gave Claudette.  It was as though Peggy had trod in something smelly.

Grants entrance was a bit of an anti climax and that Duff Duff at the end seemed to go on for ever with the camera zooming onto Ross Kemps face.

----------

tammyy2j (17-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I think it may be too late to try and make Ian likeable again, it does not wash with me sorry. Ian and Jane are ruined characters.


I couldn't agree more. I just think they are both despicable and cringe every time they come on.

----------

flappinfanny (20-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

was claudette not in hiding from vincent?

----------

flappinfanny (20-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think it may be too late to try and make Ian likeable again, it does not wash with me sorry. Ian and Jane are ruined characters.





> I couldn't agree more. I just think they are both despicable and cringe every time they come on.


I disagree.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ian and Jane have done a terrible thing and must pay for it (I suspect Jane will go (one way or another) leaving Ian bereft - plus he's likely to lose Bobby for the foreseeable future), but at least they did what they did out of love. Compare that to a character like Phil who hurts everyone around him because he takes pleasure in it. He's also just as guilty of covering for Bobby (as are others), so I don't think Ian and Jane come off too badly in comparison.

I believe Ian can be redeemed when he's lost everything as a consequence of the cover up (which of course includes allowing Max to go to prison).  Today's scene between Ian and Phil proved to me that even the most unlikable characters can be compelling. It really depends if the acting and writing is good enough to elicit the audience's sympathy.  I find Phil the most detestable character currently in EE but Steve McFadden is able to make me sympathise with Phil's current predicament almost against my wishes.

I certainly don't condone Ian and Jane's crimes and wouldn't associate with them in real life (and wouldn't hesitate in turning them in), but as soap characters I can still enjoy watching them. I must admit that wasn't the case earlier in the year when they conspired to send Max down but, unlike in real life, we can be fairly certain all this will come out sooner or later and there'll be serious repercussions for them.  

I'm always aware of the ticking time bomb when I watch them which adds tension to their scenes.  I do think the whole storyline could (and should) have been written much better and in a way that we could sympathise more with their desperate predicament. I just hope the denouement to this tale is handled more skilfully.

----------


## tammyy2j

I want Jane and Ian punished especially Jane

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2016), lizann (17-05-2016), maidmarian (17-05-2016), parkerman (17-05-2016), Splashy (18-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I want Jane and Ian punished especially Jane


They will be, one way or another.  Jane might well end up in prison if she confesses, or even dead at Bobby's hands.  I doubt Adam Woodyatt's leaving EE though.

----------

maidmarian (17-05-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

I have mixed feelings about Ian and Jane.  Ian's an idiot, but then that's nothing new. Jane; I understand she did what she did because she has a mother's love for Bobby, and he's the closest thing she has to a son because she can't have kids. However, there's no excuse for what they've done to Max, and they've clearly ignored all the signs that Bobby is mentally damaged. This and next week's story was inevitable. I mean, you can't just send someone off to a posh school and automatically assume that things will get better. Bobby clearly needs way more help than a mere talking to at a strict school can do.  

On the plus side, it looks like Ian won't have to sell to Cosmart anymore, since I doubt the school will want Bobby back after they learn about his attack on Jane.

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2016), maidmarian (17-05-2016), Splashy (18-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> On the plus side, it looks like Ian won't have to sell to Cosmart anymore, since I doubt the school will want Bobby back after they learn about his attack on Jane.


Did you miss last night's episode where the question of Costmart and Bobby's continuing attendance at boarding school was resolved?

----------

Splashy (18-05-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> I have mixed feelings about Ian and Jane.  Ian's an idiot, but then that's nothing new. Jane; I understand she did what she did because she has a mother's love for Bobby, and he's the closest thing she has to a son because she can't have kids. However, there's no excuse for what they've done to Max, and they've clearly ignored all the signs that Bobby is mentally damaged. This and next week's story was inevitable. I mean, you can't just send someone off to a posh school and automatically assume that things will get better. Bobby clearly needs way more help than a mere talking to at a strict school can do.  
> 
> On the plus side, it looks like Ian won't have to sell to Cosmart anymore, since I doubt the school will want Bobby back after they learn about his attack on Jane.


 y
I agree with most of what you sayStoryseeker1
but though it is usually very sad when
 a woman cant have.childrenof her own-
as they would be good mothers - there
is a small minority like Jane who are more
of a "smother".
Too much about what they want rather than
giving love and.guidance which enables the
child to became an independent adult. :Love:

----------

parkerman (17-05-2016), Splashy (18-05-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> y
> I agree with most of what you sayStoryseeker1
> but though it is usually very sad when
>  a woman cant have.childrenof her own-
> as they would be good mothers - there
> is a small minority like Jane who are more
> of a "smother".
> Too much about what they want rather than
> giving love and.guidance which enables the
> child to became an independent adult.


That I can't deny, though we're still not sure yet if Bobby's circumstances really are the result of too much spoiling and smothering, or if they're because of something else.  (I still suspect Bobby might have IED.)

----------

maidmarian (17-05-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> Did you miss last night's episode where the question of Costmart and Bobby's continuing attendance at boarding school was resolved?


Haven't watched any ep yet this week, as I've been too tired and wait till the end of the week to watch them.

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> That I can't deny, though we're still not sure yet if Bobby's circumstances really are the result of too much spoiling and smothering, or if they're because of something else.  (I still suspect Bobby might have IED.)


Im sure it is a mixture of factors.
He does seem to have a personality
disorder(I not sure which)but having
a "mother" like Jane will probably
have re-inforced it!!
We will have to wait and see what story
they come up with! :Ponder: 

Not seen last nights episode yet either

----------


## maidmarian

> Did you miss last night's episode where the question of Costmart and Bobby's continuing attendance at boarding school was resolved?


Ive not seen it either. When I am able
to will.be interested to see how the issues
are resolved!

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

nice having pat back, you bitch you cow  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2016), Rear window (18-05-2016), Splashy (18-05-2016), tammyy2j (18-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Pat's appearance was the highlight of Peggy's final episode for me, and I thought Ross Kemp was quite strong - especially considering he doesn't act much any more.  I'm glad it was nicely downplayed for the most part and there were no histrionics.  

It was "you bitch, you cow" that started my tears off - pure nostalgia for me.  I thought the stopping of the clock at the end was a moving touch.

I did hope Peggy wouldn't commit suicide though, and I thought Sharon and Grant's chemistry felt manufactured and slightly cringeworthy.  And what was the point of the toilet storyline in that episode?

I enjoyed it overall even though it was too sentimental for my taste in parts.

----------

Siobhan (18-05-2016), Splashy (18-05-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Tordrid dribble .....bog awful sentimental pish   :Angel: 

 It was my birthday and I was slightly falling over drunk and cant even remember more than the crapers being carried about  :Embarrassment: 

Oh and Granty boy wanting his money back. which makes me presume hes here for a bit.

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2016), Glen1 (18-05-2016), parkerman (18-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Tordrid dribble .....bog awful sentimental pish  
> 
>  It was my birthday and I was slightly falling over drunk and cant even remember more than the crapers being carried about 
> 
> Oh and Granty boy wanting his money back. which makes me presume hes here for a bit.


Happy birthday for yesterday!  :Cheer: 

(It sounds like you enjoyed yourself  :Big Grin: )

----------

Splashy (18-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I wasn't particularly moved by Peggy's suicide, felt Pat's death was sadder and pulled at the strings more for me 

I did enjoy the vision of Pat again, good on Pam for returning considering Barbara didn't for her exit 

Grant returned to see his dying mother for a few hours with no Sam, baby Ricky or Courtney  :Angry: 

Sharon and Grant still have chemistry

----------

Splashy (18-05-2016)

----------


## Glen1

I thought the best part of the episode was after the end credits rolled  :Big Grin: , and when the Bobby and Jane Beale trailer was shown ,worth waiting for. Having said that still don't think this will conclude the storyline. D.T.C. said upon the announcement of his retirement he intended to leave certain storylines open for the new exec producer to deal with. Max not due back supposedly until Sept ? :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2016), parkerman (18-05-2016), Splashy (18-05-2016)

----------


## Siobhan

> I did enjoy the vision of Pat again, good on Pam for returning considering Barbara didn't for her exit


didn't see it but saw the script in the paper and it seems very moving

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2016), Splashy (18-05-2016)

----------


## Siobhan

> It was "you bitch, you cow" that started my tears off - pure nostalgia for me.  I thought the stopping of the clock at the end was a moving touch.


Actually, when I got to this bit I remembered the time they got drunk in the Ice cream van.. One of the best scenes with Peggy and Pat

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2016), lizann (18-05-2016), Perdita (18-05-2016), Splashy (18-05-2016), tammyy2j (18-05-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> he intended to leave certain storylines open for the new exec producer to deal with.


Always a good plan when you're completely at a sticky bit. Of course he might have left half a dozen story line options for the next one to look through. Or not.

How can the truth come out without several other people going to prison? Oh it's EE land community service for 3 hours and don't do it again.

----------

Glen1 (19-05-2016), parkerman (19-05-2016), Splashy (20-05-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> he intended to leave certain storylines open for the new exec producer to deal with.


Always a good plan when you're completely at a sticky bit. Of course he might have left half a dozen story line options for the next one to look through. Or not.

How can the truth come out without several other people going to prison? Oh it's EE land community service for 3 hours and don't do it again.

----------


## Dazzle

> How can the truth come out without several other people going to prison?


Jane confesses and swears nobody else knew?  That might not be realistic in real life but in soap land...

----------

Glen1 (19-05-2016), Splashy (20-05-2016)

----------


## Siobhan

New episode discussion is here: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...-discussion-IV

----------

Dazzle (19-05-2016), Perdita (19-05-2016)

----------

